#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-07
<Riddell> hi tshah 
<tshah> hey
<tshah> I suddenly got assigned a ton of work so I guess I can't do as much as I thought I could do
<tshah> but I did make some changes to the FAQ
<Riddell> pah, universities understand that free software is more important than coursework
<Riddell> send us your diffs
<tshah> ok... its only one file, but I'll send you the diff.....
<tshah> crap! do you have the original tar file?
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/kubuntu.org.tar.bz2
<tshah> I am not too sure how you wanted me to zip it up and also which date, etc, but here is a link to the diff: http://koshishr.res.cmu.edu/tejChanges.diff
<tshah> Riddell, tell me if you want it made differently or any other probs
<Riddell> Resolving koshishr.res.cmu.edu... failed: Name or service not known.
<Riddell> tshah: is that right?
<tshah> sorry http://koshish.res.cmu.edu/tejChanges.diff
<Riddell> tshah: the changes to 'What does "Kubuntu" mean?' are incorrect
<Riddell> 23:01 < Riddell> ubuntu means love of humanity in zulu/xhosa and other languages, kubuntu means towards humanity in bemba
<tshah> are you sure about that, I read in wiki differently
<Riddell> which wiki?
<tshah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(ideology)
<tshah> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<Riddell> the Kubuntu page is wrong
* Riddell edits
<tshah> ok, sorry about that
<tshah> so does that mean the "k" in the front being a real word is a coincidence?
<tshah> I think I will take this guys word for it: http://dot.kde.org/1111118006/1111143814/
<tshah> so Riddell, how does this sound: "Kubuntu", means "towards humanity" in Bemba. It is simply a coincidence that the "k" in the front also implies that it uses the K Desktop Environment.
<apokryphos> tshah: it was intentional all along, of course ;-)
<tshah> yeah, it all works out perfecutly in the end :)
<tshah> *perfectly
<Riddell> tshah: yes, the k is a prefix (similar to how swahili prefixes kiswahili)
<pef> hello
<_Tonio_> morning all
<Tm_T> bah
<Tm_T> I really don't understand why this can't work the way I like
<JRe> Riddell: I think there is a problem with breezy's qt4 packages
<JRe> Riddell: qt4-dev-tools package conflicts with qt3-designer
<JRe> Riddell: but the qt3-designer version is not the ubuntu one so it do not get uninstalled
<apokryphos> on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php on describing hoary -> breezy upgrade, there really needs to be a mention that users *have* to have *buntu-desktop installed before the upgrade
<apokryphos> lot of problems caused when that's not the case, it seems
<Riddell> apokryphos: how else would you "upgrade"?
<Lathiat> Riddell: dist-upgrade when ubuntu-desktop isnt installed
<Lathiat> Riddell: lots of people remove ubuntu-desktop as a result of installign unsupported packages etc
<Lathiat> or well kubuntu-desktop in our case
<Riddell> dist-upgrade will still work, you just end up with the same programs
<Lathiat> Riddell: i bet stuff was changed around in ubuntu-desktop thats needed
<Lathiat> x stuff, or whatever
<Lathiat> apokryphos seems to think so
<Lathiat> and i've seen it in past upgrades
<Riddell> Lathiat: ok, I'll change that after breakfast
<apokryphos> yes, dist-upgrade relies on one of the respective metapacks to perform the upgrade successfully (calculate which new packages are needed, which aren't etc). We have it on wiki.b.c/BreezyUpgradeNotes
<Riddell> apokryphos: wiki.b.c?
<apokryphos> .u.c, sorry
<Riddell> breezy-release.php changed
<apokryphos> thanks
<pef> Riddell: hello Jonathan
<Riddell> hi pef
<pef> Riddell: now I'm a MOTU, can I upload something to archive ? or is it something different from developpers status ?
<Riddell> pef: you have to sign the code of conduct, which I assume you did on membership, and give elmo your GPG key
<Riddell> pef: make sure you sign the CoC in launchpad and include your GPG key on launchpad
<pef> Riddell: both are ok
<Riddell> pef: you need to get elmoto confirm if you are whitelisted
<pef> Riddell: ok, thank you :)
<apokryphos> congrats on MOTUship pef; great stuff =)
<Mez> Riddell: what's the easiest way to get general KDE stuff to build... isnt there a script you can include in rules to od it?
<pef> apokryphos: thank you :] 
<pef> Mez: cdbs with kde.mk maybe
<Mez> that wa sit
<Mez> kde.mk
<Mez> doesnt seem to work with Makefile.cvs though
<Mez> or should i do that manually?
<pef> Mez: you need to run make -f Makefile.cvs manually
<pef> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> pef: hi
<pef> Riddell: why konversation doesn't uses kwallet to store authentication parameters ? (nickserv password for example)
<Riddell> pef: no idea, you'd needto ask konversation developers (ericcartman on #kde-devel)
<pef> Riddell: thanks for the pointer
<Riddell> gwenview needs a package update (and possibly a sync)
<pef> Riddell: will work on it
<pef> mm no...main :/
<Riddell> pef: please work on it and upload to revu, I'll review and upload to main
<pef> Riddell: ok !
<Riddell> yay
<pef> Riddell: if syncing from Debian, should I add en entry to Debian's changelog, or overwrite Debian's changelog with current Ubuntu's one ?
<Riddell> pef: merge the changelogs
<Riddell> start with debian one, marge in all the ubuntu entries in correct places, then add a new ubuntu one at top
<pef> Riddell: I think a sync is a good idea, I don't see any ubuntu's changes which can be lost with this sync
<Riddell> pef: the kubuntu package might have been made with unsermake
<Riddell> you can keep doing that (in which case rebuild the .orig) or not bother
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuRoadmap2  
<Riddell> comments welcome
<pef> Riddell: do you know something like a "mergechangelogs" tools ? :] 
<Riddell> pef: nope, maybe merge-o-metic does it
<pef> ok, otherwise I will write it :)
<pef> I need to be better at python
<Riddell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~scott/ongoing-merge/gwenview/
<Riddell> mm, 13Meg debdiff
<\sh> meh
<allee> pef: mhmm, there's mergechanges from devscripts package.  try and tell me if it works ;)
<pef> allee: I tried merge[tab]  too :D
<allee> :)
<Riddell> hi jjesse 
<jjesse> hello Riddell 
<\sh> Riddell: do we have something like a map widget?
<\sh> Riddell: for displaying city maps to select (good guessed) language and timezone ?
<Riddell> \sh: tackat is developing one for KDE 4, I don't know if there's a current one
<Riddell> kworldclock
<\sh> Riddell: we need something like this to reuse it in the kubuntu-express installer....just reading over the notes of kamion
<\sh> Riddell: no kworldclock...
<\sh> looks like, that we need to find at qt/kde google map world map widget ,-)
<\sh> s/at/a/
<insanekane> hello Sime 
<jjesse> Riddell: i'm look at the bug #18803 who created the package kubuntu-docs?
<Riddell> Sime: insanekane is thinking about a keyboard map program in python
<Riddell> insanekane: I don't know if Sime is on IRC just now
<Riddell> jjesse: me and \sh
<Riddell> jjesse: I think something changed in ubuntu-docs to break it
<\sh> index.html issue in ff?
<insanekane> Riddell: well, not keyboard map ... rather it is a character selector
<\sh> on kubuntu?
<insanekane> Riddell: but keyboard maps are better implemented as Helper modules of SCIM, i.e., as an IME
<insanekane> btw, to all involved, thanks MUCH for the PyQt/PyKDE packages ... you guys are awesome :)
<\sh> insanekane: thx
<insanekane> \sh: thanks :)
<\sh> Riddell: btw...I just had a short chat with jblack about importing pyqt pykde stuff into the bazaar repos ...
<\sh> Riddell: we will have another sprint how to do this
<Riddell> sprint?  or bof?
<\sh> Riddell: a private sprint...even an introduction to bzr, bazaar and hct :)
<Riddell> \sh: ooh, sonds fun, can I get invited?
<Riddell> sounds
<insanekane> will PyQt/PyKDE be a standard install in future Kubuntu ?
<\sh> Riddell: sure...i'll catch him later during smokers bof :) and find out when he has time
<\sh> insanekane: thx to riddell it's back again in main
<Riddell> insanekane: it is on the standard install in breezy
<\sh> insanekane: including pykdeextensions
<Mez> \sh: count me in too? I mean - I've had his stuff alrady :d but it'de be nice to do it in person
<insanekane> cool :)
<\sh> I think he will be pleased to do a mass "howto" session on his fav. toolchain :)
<Mez> lol
<Mez> he doing baz or baz-ng?
<\sh> doesn't matter what...actually i have a rough overview about the difference between the baz/-ng and cvs/svn/bla
<Mez> I'm only used to using baz :D
<Mez> I like bax
<Mez> baz
<jjesse> Riddell: i've updated that bug, figured out what firefox is looking for, but i don't know how to fix things :)
<Sime> hello all
<Sime> insanekane: HELLO!
<sebas> hi Sime 
<Sime> hey
<Sime> sebas: can I rip the screensaver bit out of displayconfig?
<sebas> Sure.
<sebas> The whole dpms tab?
<sebas> (There'd be no replacement for the dpms set widget)
<sebas> But that could move to hardware, I guess.
<Sime> we still need the DPMS part? (just one widget, that is not a problem to keep)
<sebas> Yeah, only that widget, the rest can go away.
<Sime> k
<jjesse> Riddell: when you get a chance can you look at the bug i've updated, i think it should take you like 5 mins to fix :)
<Mez> jjesse, link ?
<jjesse> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18803
<paulproteus> Riddell: There is a simple, one-line fix for that bug.
<paulproteus> Mez: Apparently you're working on that bug?
<Mez> paulproteus, add a patch to the bugtracker then :P
<paulproteus> Mez: One sec. :)
<paulproteus> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=18803 updated, Mez
<paulproteus> From #ubuntu-doc
<paulproteus> (14:53:15) mdke: don't forget that /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html is a symlink in ubuntu-docs
<Mez> ok
<paulproteus> But I don't see how that's relevant.
<paulproteus> Mez: Do you think dpkg-divert should also be removed from postrm?\
<Mez> I dont know
<paulproteus> Mez: Okay.
<paulproteus> Mez: I updated the bug again, fwiw.
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-08
<Riddell> packager wanted http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29207
<Riddell> ascii KDE screensaver thing
<chmj> Riddell: can I, will use it to teach viviersf a few things 
<Riddell> chmj: viviersf?
<Riddell> chmj: wold be cool if you got it packaged, the developer said he's had people want it for kubuntu
<chmj> viviersf = Cain_SA = francis
<chmj> ok, will do
<Riddell> chmj: ah yes.  great
<chmj> viviersf: say HI to your new toy :-) 
<viviersf> huh
<viviersf> the screensaver ?
<chmj> yes, for packaging 
<viviersf> haha
<viviersf> :)
<viviersf> Riddell, changed my nick, should be easier for people to know who i am
<viviersf> becoz CaiN is registered to some1 else
<viviersf> chmj, will be kewl
<viviersf> thx
<Riddell> now cain_ and viviersf ?
<Riddell> hello claydoh 
<cain_> lol
<cain_> rofl wait
<claydoh> hello Riddell 
<viviersf> better ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: need a package for this ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: not for the screensaver, viviersf is doing that
<Tonio_> k
<viviersf> ya
<viviersf> so that i can become a motu 
<Tonio_> I missed yesterday's meeting.....
<viviersf> i also want to look smart 
<viviersf> hehe
<Riddell> Tonio_: are you a member?
<Tonio_> Riddell: not yet....
<Tonio_> I missed the last to meetings, lacking informations on the date
<Riddell> Tonio_: isn't there a CC meeting today?  you could go for membership there
<Tonio_> really ?
<Tonio_> well, isn't a wiki page needed first ?
<Tonio_> I didn't do it :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: make one make one!
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there any page that explains the different requirements to become a member ?
<Riddell> I don't know if there is a meeting but someone on #ubuntu-meeting said there was one in an hou (and that was 45 minutes ago)
<Tonio_> last time I could introduce because there was a problem, I  think with agenda
<Riddell> Tonio_: any sustained and useful contribution
<Tonio_> can I had what I did with adept's icons and the kubuntu usplash too ?
<Tonio_> I think only packages have some interesst
<Riddell> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/community/processes/newmember
<Riddell> Tonio_: certainly can
<Tonio_> I'll do it right now, and calmy wait for the next CC
<Riddell> Tonio_: and kubuntu-girl :)
<Tonio_> there is no emergency ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: haha ;)
<Tonio_> ho Riddell  I saw your slideshow
<Tonio_> what a troll !!!!!!!!! in front of 90% gnome gurus !!! I'm really impressed !!
<Riddell> how did I troll?
<Riddell> hello jubei 
<Tonio_> not a troll to my view, but :
<Tonio_> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kubuntu-below-zero/html/slide_3.html
<Tonio_> this, in front of so many gnome fans, waw !!!
<Riddell> that's a reasoned argument, all very well behaved
<viviersf> lol
<Tonio_> note that I agree with you, I defenitly love kde better than anything else, but I thought that in front of gnome fans that could be seen like a kind of joke, or gentle provocation ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry for the confusion
<viviersf> atleast Riddell has some fans of kde here supporting him
<Tonio_> viviersf: I am
<Tonio_> my personnal ethiq is to NEVER package a gnome application ^^
<viviersf> haha
<Tonio_> and I never did at least for the moment
<viviersf> well Tonio_ 
<viviersf> kde isnt superior to gnome
<viviersf> and gnome isnt superior to kde
<viviersf> its just a matter of which you prefer
<Tonio_> to my view his architecture is superior
<viviersf> and does what you want it to do
<Tonio_> but about the rendering and the fealing, that's of course personnam
<Tonio_> personal
<Tonio_> damn, my english is awfull today.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: personal question, are you living in quebec actually ? cause I can see you're making efforts on your french actually ;)
<viviersf> rofl
<Riddell> Tonio_: non, j'habite a edibourg
<Riddell> and these quebequois are so good at knowing if you are francophone or anglophone before speaking that I don't usually get much chance to speak french
<Tonio_> hehe
* Tonio_ is making his member page !
<Tonio_> ho Riddell interested in the list of package I will soon upload (when kdelibs4-dev will install) ??
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, put it on wiki page along with packages uploaded and in rev
<Tonio_> okay, I will add them as "in progress" so
<Riddell> Tonio_: do you have a launchpad account?
<Tonio_> yep
* Tonio_ is waiting for kde to be added to rosetta...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think it is in your plans right ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuTranslations
<Riddell> spec in progress
<Tonio_> nice
<Tonio_> I may contribute a lot to that when available
<Riddell> Tonio_: no membership requests at he meeting today
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's fine. no fire arround, I can wait ;)
<Riddell> sebas, Sime: is there any way we can make this more explicit? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSystemTools
<Riddell> can we create goals of things to acheve for dapper?
<Riddell> hmm, late in europe I suppose
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: that amarok beastie should be PENDINGUPLOAD unil it's in the archives
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, ah, my bad. I didn't know it was going to go into the archives. I'll twiddle the bits
<Riddell> of course it'll go in the archives, we won't hvae dapper with an old amarok :)
<seth_k|lappy> oh, I thought you meant Breezy archives
<seth_k|lappy> bah, school has fried my brain :)
<Riddell> no, but the development relase is the one that matters for beastie fixes
<seth_k|lappy> bug fixed, sorry about that
<Riddell> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-roadmap-dapper  Approved!
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: don't worry, and thanks for tending to bestise, always very welcome
<seth_k|lappy> Yeah, I hope to really focus on Kubuntu stuff for this dev cycle, it'll be the first full cycle I've been using KDE instead of Gnome
<seth_k|lappy> switched a month or two after Hoary
<seth_k|lappy> also Riddell, kmobiletools will be done Friday and barring any more comments, ready to go
<seth_k|lappy> I've been using it for months so the remaining things are just polish; the package itself works fine
<Riddell> seth_k|lappy: excellent :)
<Tonio_> 'night everyone
<seth_k> Hi Riddell, dholbach suggested that I did not need such explicit libqt3 build-deps. What should I use instead of:
<seth_k> libqt3-headers (>=  3:3.3.3-7), libqt3-mt-dev (>= 3:3.3.3-8),  libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.3-8)
<Riddell> just libqt3-mt-dev
<seth_k> right, thank you
<Riddell> hlloju
<Riddell> hello jubei 
<jubei> Hi Riddell 
<Tonio_> mornin'
<\sh> who packaged libvisual for the new amarok?
<Tm_T> not me
<\sh> Mez: new k3b version
<Mez> I know :D
<JRe> \sh: there are debian packages
<JRe> \sh: unfortunately i think libvisual-plugins is broken
<JRe> \sh: I know how to fix it if you're interrested
<Riddell> JRe: I'm sure he would love that 
<JRe> \sh: appart of from changing the version of libjack, you have to pass a flag to configure: specify the x include dir to /usr/includes/
<\sh> JRe: context now? 
<\sh> JRe: amarok, libvisual_
<\sh> ?
<JRe> \sh: libvisual_plugins
<JRe> \sh: that's why he can't build
<JRe> s/he/it/
<\sh> JRe: u made the package, right? can u give me the url to the source packages?
<JRe> \sh: I made the package but removed it because it has now an official debian maintainer
<JRe> \sh: tough, the package libvisual_plugin does not build (see lamont buildlogs)
<JRe> \sh: for having libvisual integrated into amarok, take also the latest amarok debian's package it have the fix i made
<JRe> \sh: plus very good polish of dato ;)
<JRe> \sh: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/a/amarok/amarok_1.3.5-1/changelog it's from 1.3.4-1
<\sh> JRe: k
<JRe> \sh: poke me if you have trouble with building libvisual_plugins
<\sh> JRe: why the hell libvisual_plugins is using gcc/g++-3.4?
<JRe> \sh: because of incompatibility with gcc4 IIRC
<\sh> gcc/g++-3.4 will go away
<Riddell> 3.4 is compatible with 4.0
<Riddell> it's 3.3 that's not compatible
<\sh> Riddell: yeah...but 3.4 will be demoted to universe
<pef> Riddell: hello, I've synced gwenview, what's your opinion ? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=862
<\sh> Riddell: so if u want libvisual_plugins in main ,) we need to fix it....
<Riddell> pef: great thanks, I'll try and take a look
<Riddell> busy day in KDE land today
<pef> ok :)
<jjesse> Riddell: did you ever apply the stylesheet i asked for :)
<Riddell> jjesse: no, keep poking me please
<Riddell> anyone know a package made with scons
<jjesse> Riddell: will do :)
<jjesse> btw nice motd on #kubuntu
<Czessi> hi, i build this package yesterday with scons: http://ubuntu.czessi.net/pool/breezy/testing/kleansweep_0.2.0-0czessi2_i386.deb
<\sh> why should we need libvisual-plugins...we have screensaver..
<\sh> means...libvisual-plugins are evil
<\sh> JRe: checking where to install plugins... /usr/lib/libvisual
<\sh> configure: error: conditional "HAVE_LIB_GL" was never defined.
<\sh> build-dep on libgl1-mesa-dev and libglu1-mesa-dev that is
<JRe> \sh: buildep on x11-proto-gl
<JRe> \sh: wait a sec I search the real name of the package
<JRe> \sh: x11proto-gl-dev
<\sh> i think i had it inside...
<Lathiat> nah nah
<Lathiat> you want libgl1-mesa-dev | libgl1-dev, libglu1-mesa-dev | libglu1-dev
<Lathiat> might not need glu
<Lathiat> mm i lied its | libgl-dev and | libglu-dev
<\sh> Lathiat: we will pull in libgl1-mesa-dev and libglu1-mesa-dev .. debian the ORed ones...or the buildds will read the OR statement from right to left
<JRe> Lathiat: those packages seem to not exists
<Lathiat> JRe: they dont
<Lathiat> their so something else can provide the build depend
<Lathiat> debian compat etc
<JRe> Lathiat: k
<\sh> no ways to get this
<JRe> \sh: when I tried it, putting x11proto-gl-dev in the builddeps was fine
<Lathiat> JRe: and broken
<Lathiat> JRe: x11proto-gl-dev will be pulled in by libgl1-mesa-dev
<JRe> Lathiat: tes it replaces
<\sh> JRe: i have now at least all *GL* build deps in debian/control ...
<\sh> libvisual-plugins is b0rked
<JRe> \sh: :)
<\sh> JRe: how did u build it then on dapper?
<JRe> \sh: never tried on dapper only with breezly
<JRe> \sh: i can't make the dapper debootstrap
<\sh> JRe: create a breezy pbuilder and after that, replace the breezy archives with dapper
<\sh> Riddell: should we bring amarok-1.3.5 in, and fix this crappy visual stuff later...thinking about leaving libvisual-plugins in universe?
<Riddell> Sime: about?
<Tm_T> fucking annoying!
* Riddell spots his bad language hilight going off
<Tm_T> can't rip audioCD, drive keeps flashing led...
<Riddell> DRM?
<Tm_T> can't be
<Riddell> or scratched CD
<Tm_T> can't be
<Tm_T> buyed today, looks like this is ~18years old cd
<Tm_T> and why it keep spinning cd ?
<Tm_T> there's not a sincle app tha should read the disc
<Tm_T> at very first time I'm forced to say this: I hate KDE 3.5
<Tm_T> maybe disabling "HAL backend" would help, maybe not
<Riddell> if the disk can't be read that's nothing to do with KDE
<Tm_T> err, I can play it
<Tm_T> can't rip
<Riddell> playing and reading are different, more error checking on reading
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> have to try other cd's too
<Tm_T> ok, how I find out what app keep reading cd
<Tm_T> annoying
<Tm_T> ok, ripping problems with beatles, ac/dc ...
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe my cd/dvd drive is broken
<Tm_T> anyway, annoying
<Tm_T> hmh, can't rip who either, I did rip this albums just a month ago
<Tm_T> oh and I can eject it only as root
<Tm_T> there really is something wrong
<Tm_T> I give up, have to find old cardiscman ->
<Tm_T> ok, rebooted and checked bios ...
<Tm_T> well, now it again auto-opens kscd and konqueror -> trying mount
<Tm_T> funny in a way
<jjesse> anyone know if there is a package for mod_ntlm w/ apache2?
<jjesse> i couldn't find one by searching (either adept or using google)
<Riddell> jjesse: I'm looking at KubuntuDocs and thinking that release notes should be split into the announcement and a quick guide
<Riddell> http://help.ubuntu.com/quicktour/C/quicktour.html  this sort of thing is really cool
<Riddell> pictures and soundbytes
<Riddell> and then there's this http://kubuntu.org/announcements/breezy-release.php  which was based off the release notes but isn't quite the same
<jjesse> yeah it is, you want one for kubuntu then?
<Riddell> quick guide is so much more readable and grabs your attention
<jjesse> you mean quicktour?
<Riddell> yes
* mornfall kicks whoever bears the name StephanHermann
<jjesse> i'll change KubuntuDocs
<mornfall> adept *is* the frontend/backend split
<Riddell> mornfall: \sh_away 
<Riddell> mornfall: where is this?
<mornfall> Riddell: KubuntuPackageManager2
<Riddell> mornfall: can we talk with mvo now quickly?
<mornfall> Riddell: yeah, why not
<mornfall> quickly though :)
<mornfall> i have exam to study for
<Riddell> he needs lunch
<mornfall> hmm, i could use a dinner :)
<mornfall> can he give a rough time?
<mornfall> i can appear for a talk at any reasonable time tonight
<Riddell> hang on
<mornfall> (reasonable is something before 2am :-))
<Riddell> 16:50 our time
<mornfall> zone? (gmt offset?)
* mornfall has +1
<Riddell> 5 hours time
<mornfall> in 5 hours? that's 1am, well... okey then
<mornfall> --> dinner now
<Riddell> no, 3 hours time
<Riddell> mvo says sorry for the miscalculation
<mornfall> okey np
<Riddell> cool
<mornfall> 11pm for me
<jjesse> Riddell: is there a package i can install that will give me mod_ntlm for apache2?
<Sime> hey
<Tonio_> re
<Sime> is Ridell busy eating???
<\sh> zepp
<\sh> yepp
<seth_k> Riddell, new kmobiletools upped, fixes dholbach's comments :)
<Sime> will dapper ship with kernel 2.6.14 and FUSE?
<Riddell> Sime: hi
<Sime> Riddell: Hi, I'm writing up a sort of Guidance plan for the next few months.
<Riddell> Sime: excellent
<Riddell> Sime: you and/or sebas should definatly come to the next ubuntu conference
<Riddell> I suspect this spec process seems quite harsh to those who havn't come to a conference, but it's a great process for getting the distro done
<Sime> Riddell: is there a general ubuntu mailing list that I should be on?
<Riddell> Sime: there's kubuntu-devel and kubuntu-users (which sebas is quite good at answering stuff on) 
<Riddell> the synaptic, aptitude, dpkg and apt maintainers are all here too, need to get mornfall here for the next one
<mornfall> where?
<Riddell> ubuntu conference, montreal
<mornfall> oh well
<Riddell> the Smart developer too
<mornfall> i'll be in a minority
<mornfall> everyone's so python these days
<Riddell> yeah, the Smart code is written in C but commented in Python
<mornfall> i don't dig smart though
<Riddell> I havn't seen it at all but those who have rave about it
<mornfall> i don't see what it's got above apt, really... something significant i mean :)
<mornfall> downgrades are not supported anyway (at least not within debian)
<mornfall> and aptitude can solve those situations that smart claims noone else does :)
<mornfall> well, at least it looks like it to me
<mornfall> i haven't researched it in detail
<Riddell> lets get mvo to explain it to us later, he seems to like it
<mornfall> okey, why not :)
<Sime> Riddell: ok, you should have mail now.
<Riddell> excellent, thanks, very useful
<jjesse> need to get me for docs at the next one as well :)
<Sime> Riddell: what would also be handy is a list of which configuration utils are still needed.
<Sime> Riddell: and which config utils need improvement.
<Sime> Riddell: i've got some ideas, but I'm curious as to what everyone else thinks.
<Riddell> jjesse: am working on docs spec now
<jjesse> how's it going?
<Riddell> jjesse: fine, I need to ask corey about packaging.  I also put in a note about We will use the Ubuntu Docs repository so it's clear we arn't forking like froud wanted
<jjesse> good
<Riddell> Sime: there is a bunch of suggestions on the current KubuntuSystemTools spec
<Sime> Riddell: ...but not on the wiki yet.
<jjesse> Riddell: well according to InclusionofDocumentation Daniel Holbach will be building the packages and uploading them
<mornfall> \sh: hi
<mornfall> cool, so i'm now stuck with twm+xterm
<mornfall> and fscking xorg died with sigsegv
<Riddell> jjesse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocteamPlansDapper  FAQGuide and UserGuide going
<Riddell> Sime: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuSystemTools under "Guidance" heading, second paragraph
<Sime> Riddell: errr..... nothing appears to have changed here.
<Riddell> Sime: no, I'm just pointing out the suggestions of config utils
<Sime> Riddell: ok :-)
<jjesse> Riddell: yes it looks like the FAQ Guide for Ubuntu-docs is going
<jjesse> Riddell: but it wasn't decided if Kubuntu-docs wants to keep a FAQ Guide or going to the Desktop Starter Guid
<spstarr_work> any word on when beta 3 is coming?
<spstarr_work> ive sorta got beta 2 with beta 1 mixed (artsd being broke, and kmail)
<Riddell> jjesse: I think we should keep as close to ubuntu docs as possible
<jjesse> Riddell: so move to the desktop guide and ditch the FAQGuide
<Riddell> spstarr_work: see developer.kde.org for the schedule.  I'll be remaking the 3.5 packages next week and putting them into dapper
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, seems the sensible thing, then we can borrow server guide too
<spstarr_work> ok, i'll grab those as soon as they're out
<jjesse> Riddell: what is the difference between ubuntu-server and typing server at the Kubuntu install splash screen?
<Riddell> jjesse: see the seeds (SeedManagement) ubuntu-server includes a squillion more packages not on the ubuntu or kubuntu CDs, stuff like mail server or apache modules
<jjesse> Riddell: ok
<mornfall> Riddell: oh, btw, python bindings for libapt-front are progressing steadily... (we require swig cvs for now though): http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/libapt-front/libapt-front/trunk/swig/python/apt-cat.py?op=file&rev=0&sc=0 -- mvo may like that :)
<Riddell> mornfall: say that again
<mornfall> mvo: python bindings for libapt-front are progressing steadily... (we require swig cvs for now though): http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/libapt-front/libapt-front/trunk/swig/python/apt-cat.py?op=file&rev=0&sc=0 -- you may like that :)
<mornfall> (thanks go to Torsten Marek)
<mvo> mornfall: great news
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackageManager2
<mornfall> the API will expand with adept 2 of course (the C++ one, and i believe torsten will follow)
<mvo> I would like to make some comments about the feature goals for adept2 
<mornfall> yes, go ahead
<mvo> >  automatic dependency tracking of some kind
<mvo> this is going to be in libapt, daniel burrows (aptitude) and I where working on this and we ported the aptitude code into libapt
<mvo> I would love if you would have a look and use that if that suits your needs
<mvo> it's in a baz branch, not yet mirrored 
<mvo> >  make it possible to hide the konsole somehow, unless it's needed for user interaction 
<mornfall> for that, yes, i have seen the apt code
<mvo> there is a status_fd thing in libapt now that can be used for that, it should be fairly easy to integrate
<mornfall> it broke my old code silently, i couldn't not notice :p
<mvo> mornfall: it was improved a lot in the last couple of days, daniel and I worked on it
<mvo> mornfall: did you use the apt--auto-mark branch? or how did it broke your code?
<mornfall> mvo: the status fd
<mvo> > advanced problem resolution algorithm
<mornfall> the breakage was due to fact that a virtual function changed signature, so my override didn't get called anymore
<mvo> daniel burrows did some great work in this area for aptitude and wrote a paper about it
<mvo> we will very likely integrate it into libapt and make it availabe for the frontends
<mvo> the paper is really great
<mornfall> i have seen the code in action (haven't seen the paper)
<mvo> >  individual .deb installation
<mvo> how do you plan to do this? I'm curious because I hacked it into apt a while ago but wasn't happy with the result. I tried a different approach that just analyzes the deb and sees if it can satisfy the dependencies
<mornfall> well, two alternatives
<mornfall> either make a local repo or install with dpkg and run fixing pass on the result
<mvo> I hope my comments are helpful, I'm happy to help if I can (and feel guilty that I don't work on libapt-front)
<mornfall> i guess i prefer first (it also gives you archival of the installed stuff)
<mornfall> yes, no problem... i'd like to see more things adopt the libapt-front api of course :)
<mvo> mornfall: a third alternative would be to analyze the debs dependencies before the install (with libapt-inst and see if the dependencies make sense). that's what I'm currently trying to do
<mvo> as soon as I switched from svn to bzr/baz I will make a libapt-front branch
<mornfall> for analyzing dependencies
<mornfall> the right thing IMO would be to have the package graph in apt more flexible
<mornfall> so you could drop in packages
<mornfall> in the long run
<mvo> I think daniel burrows new resolver can do that
<mvo> we will (hopefully) be able to have both in apt soon
<mvo> so that you can activate it in apt with "--new-resolver" and use it in the frontends easily
<mvo> do you think the status_fd stuff is usefull for you?
<mornfall> i would like to see a complete interface supporting that, not only the resolver though :) (like getting an entity::Package for it, etc)
<mornfall> status fd, yes, i think so...
<mvo> great. 
<mornfall> that's what i planned to use from the start
<mvo> I hope to get translated package descriptions in as well
<mvo> great again :)
<mornfall> for i18n, well, yeah, libapt-front is a bit behind, i didn't really get around that... shouldn't be -that- bad though
<mvo> it should be really easy (if it gets in and I get matts ok etc) for you to hook into it
<mornfall> btw, is there some plan to work on the fetcher api?
<mornfall> it's a bit... klunky
<mornfall> i was thinking about just redoing it around libcurl, but haven't gotten any further than contemplating
<mvo> we have at least some documentation for it now (in the --doxygen branch that will be mreged when I come back)
<mvo> yeah, libcurl would be nice (and shuldn't be too hard)
<mvo> I don't think I'll have a chance to have a look though
<mvo> what do you think about some abstraction for "update" and "fetching packages"?
<mvo> that should be doable in a reasonable amount of time
<mornfall> i have those in libapt-front
<mvo> http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/model.pdf
<mornfall> they need some work
<mvo> right, maybe they can be used as a starting point?
<mvo> the url is daniels paper
<Riddell> mornfall, mvo: for the kde equivalent gnome-app-install is it best to start with gnome-app-install and port to KDE or start with ept and make a simple user interface?
<mornfall> Riddell: start with ept
<mornfall> Riddell: i also suspect it could be done a lot more efficiently than what gnome-app-install does
<Riddell> mornfall: efficient in which way?
<mornfall> Riddell: not needing to make all those .desktop files
<mornfall> Riddell: it could make use of some sort of icon mapping, but short descriptions (and their translations) and package selection can be done in other ways
<mvo> mornfall: we can't really avoid this I think. one problem is that we want to pressed with stuff that we haven't fetched yet (universe may not be enable in ubuntu)
<mornfall> Riddell: for the first, apt database should do (with i18n support), for latter, i'd prefer debtags
<mvo> mornfall: the other problem is that a major feature is that it represents the menu strucutre
<mvo> so the menu information must be availabe
<mvo> it not needed to put it in desktop files of course
<mornfall> mvo: hmm, okey, that may be a problem... but last time i have seen gnome-app-install, the list was *huge*
<mvo> yes, that is definitely a problem
<mvo> it's a design goal to have most useful applications availabe even if the "universe,multiverse" stuff is not enabled
<mornfall> and reflecting a menu structure, you need the icon and categories (and that's about it)
<mornfall> and those can be done easily with debtags, i'd say
<mornfall> just make special-icon and special-category facets
<mornfall> debtags supports multiple data sources well
<mornfall> so you can ship this separately
<mornfall> hmm
<mvo> right, so if it can be done in that way I don't really mind
<mornfall> okey, there's still a problem with packages having multiple binaries
<mvo> I just want to tell why we did it that way :)
<mvo> (knowing that it's not really the most elegant way)
<mornfall> if you stick to the .desktop files, i can still easily parse them
<mvo> for g-a-i we will stick to desktop files because I will not be able to change the code to use something new for dapper (there are way too many open tasks)
<mornfall> i will just see, i guess :)
<mvo> but it's fine of course if you just use this desktop files and convert them to something else :)
<Riddell> mornfall: any thoughts about making the sources.list editor more friendly
<Riddell> i.e. at the moment it's just a grid of sources.list, but synaptic does nice things to make it more human readable
<mornfall> mvo: if something, i'll probably convert it to a tagfile and add support for it to libapt-front
<mornfall> Riddell: well, there's a definitive problem with synaptic's one -- you can't just paste a sources.list line you get there
<mvo> ok, it would be nice if you would keep me in the loop if you do it
<mornfall> Riddell: which is probably the most common use case ever
<mornfall> mvo: sure
<mornfall> Riddell: the other would be enabling/disabling/removing lines and adding/removing components
<mvo> there is a "custom" button to paste sources.list entries
<mvo> we hopefully have sources.list.d support soon 
<mornfall> mvo: oh, why that? sources.list.d sounds evil
<mornfall> mvo: i definitely hate it in apt-rpm
<mvo> mornfall: why don't you like it?
<mvo> looks very useful to me?
<mornfall> mvo: it complicates nearly everything related to managing sources
<mornfall> mvo: want to disable one? need to find which file it is in... want to add one? need to figure where it belongs
<mvo> but that's really not too hard. it makes adding stuff to sources.list in a automatic way incredible easy
<mornfall> mvo: if it had hundreds of well-groupable items, i wouldn't say anything... but with the couple of lines it has, i'd say .d is overkill
<mornfall> mvo: and adding to a flat file is hard?
<mornfall> mvo: i'd say that if there's choice between "make a bit harder for user" and "make a bit harder for programs", i'd pick the latter
<mvo> mornfall: it makes me very nervous to mess with the sources.list file. if I'm able to just add a file if the user clicks on "add something" and just remove that again if the clicks on "remove something" that makes me me less nervous
<mvo> sources.list files tend to get pretty big for users quickly. especially if we get more sources.list entries (something that is planed)
<mornfall> mvo: hmm, i haven't thought about it that way... and what happens if the user puts something in that "something" file and then clicks remove on that original "something" he added with a program?
<mvo> obviously there will be some sanity checks, but I tend to think of the sources.list.d think as something that should really be auto-managed
<mvo> but I agree that it's not perfect and has some semantic problems. but that can be easily hidden from the user
<mornfall> mvo: unless he tries to use a text editor on it (and many will)
<mvo> I tend to think that it really should be fine
<mvo> i'm pretty sure we will get it, but we won't force anyone to use it
<mvo> it's all optinonal
<mvo> and there is a open whishlist bug about it on the debian page that is really old
<Riddell> * mvo runs to the toilet
<mornfall> as long as you keep the sources.list file and it takes precedence, i'm all fine with it
<mornfall> (you actually make life harder for libapt-front too, since i will have to add code to merge those files)
<Riddell> mornfall: any more thoughts on whether you want to try for a bounty again with this or if that's too much stress and you want to move on to new things
<mornfall> Riddell: if you think bounty is possible, why not
<mornfall> Riddell: i did it once, guess i can do it again :)
<mornfall> if no, well, no catastrophe happens
<mvo> mornfall: sources.list will still be available, yes
<mornfall> and i always need cash, i'm a poor guy
<mornfall> mvo: btw, i'm wondering how to approach with the libapt vs libapt-front split...
* mvo makes his own life harder as well as the synaptic edito will need to cope with it as well
<mornfall> mvo: the overlap is growing...
<mvo> in what way?
<mornfall> let's say sources.list parser
<mornfall> i have my own, that can also write out the file
<mornfall> and do changes to it
<mvo> right. would that we something that can be ported to libapt?
<mvo> or do you rather want to have it seperated?
<mornfall> mvo: the problem is, it's written using apt-front/utils... so direct port to libapt is not feasible
<mvo> I think the overlap should be as small as possible
<Riddell> surely libapt already has a sources.list parser?
<mvo> what bits of utils are needed and can they be put into libapt?
<mornfall> now, the problems are: libapt is managed with baz/bzr, libapt-front with svn/svk
<mornfall> libapt-front api is radically different from libapt
<mvo> is that the case for stuff like "sources.list" class as well?
<mvo> have you tried bzr yet? you may like it, it's really well done (also very new)
<mornfall> well, libapt-front's aptFront::Sources uses c++ stream operators
<mvo> we will be able to merge from svn in the future as well
<mvo> bzr will support that
<mornfall> and it's using aptFront::utils::Range
<mornfall> range in turn needs multitype and shared pointer implementation
<mvo> IMHO apt can't be switched to libapt-front easily, so we will have to see what can be merged in the best possible way
<mornfall> *and* i need to be flexible in changing all of this
<mvo> right, but that is a problem
<mornfall> i am used to xp/agile style development
<mornfall> aggressive unit testing, refactoring on the go
<mvo> I mean, if you need to be flexible, you need to maitain it in your own branch
<mornfall> well, i have libapt-front because of that
<mvo> yes, I know that
<mornfall> question is, if we can converge this somehow
<mvo> I don't really know what the way forward is here. I can offer you to merge stuff that you feel ready. obviously you will lose flexibility then :/
<mornfall> i of course could branch of libapt and merge it into libapt-front... but that's not very useful
<mvo> why would you want to merge from libapt?
<Riddell> mornfall: what's the reason for libapt-front to have its own sources.list classes if libapt already does (better API?  more functionality?)
<mvo> I mean, it's fine to branch from it
<mornfall> Riddell: both better api and ability to modify the file
<mvo> but it would be rather unfortunate if you would need your own libapt to support libapt-front ...
<mornfall> mvo: well, i will eventually reimplement many parts of libapt, so i won't need -much- of it
<mornfall> mvo: the graph/database access api is first
<mornfall> mvo: also sources.list
<mornfall> mvo: i am contemplating the fetcher rewrite
<Riddell> mornfall: is your hope to eventually obsolete libapt by libapt-front?
<mvo> you are free to do whatever you want, but I don't think that apt-get can be depend in the neat future on libapt-front, so apt/libapt needs to be maintained for a certain amount of time
<mornfall> Riddell: i don't know... i'd prefer a merge of some sort
<mornfall> mvo: yes i know
<mornfall> mvo: i don't say rip libapt
<mornfall> mvo: i can't replace it in the short-term, anyway
<mornfall> mvo: what i can do is reimplementing the commandline tools with it and making them comparable to apt's own
<mvo> I can only offer to take stuff for libapt that you feel should be there and I don't mind to put additional util code it as well
<Riddell> mornfall: I think you should start to throw stuff back at mvo where it would be good for libapt to use what's in libapt-front
<mornfall> Riddell: that probably won't work, as i need my hands free for development... putting to libapt is sort of like casting it into stone
<mornfall> since i have very little influence over apt development, depending on some branch of it would kind of kill me off
<mornfall> it was enough of a problem with konsolepart, which is much less central to the system
<mvo> mornfall: my point is that you can have a *lot* influence in it's development
<mvo> mornfall: there aren't that many people working on it (matt,me,dburrows)
<mvo> so it's really easy to influce it's development
<mvo> my problem is that I can't really put stuff like translated package descriptons into libapt-front because apt won't be able to use it
<mvo> so I tend to think that certain things have their place in libapt and others in libapt-front
<mornfall> i'm not sure what has (inherent) place in libapt-front
<mvo> you want to have (eventually) everything in libapt-front :)
<mornfall> that's because i want it to eventually become libapt :)
<mornfall> the point is, what belongs to a library separate from libapt
<mvo> ok, I have a appointment in a couple of minutes so I won't be able to be around for much longer
<mornfall> okey, i will just try to make some sense out of all this
<mornfall> the most pressing problem i feel between libapt and libapt-front
<mvo> I hope I made clear that certain bits are better of in libapt at this point in time. and that benefits both libapt and libapt-front 
<mornfall> is that we use different paradigms for nearly everything
<mornfall> from version control through development methodology to api
<mornfall> and coding paradigm and style
<mvo> yes, I noticed that as well. I don't think this is a bit problem though. because you can easily use (and wrap) stuff from libapt and reimplemnt them when you feel like it
<mvo> if that is what you want to do anyway, then that's fine
<mornfall> i do it right now, i am not sure it's the ultimate goal though :)
<mornfall> but, we'll see how things evolve
<mornfall> don't miss your appointment :)
<mvo> as I said, I hope we can share as much as possible and I hope you see why I (for example) implemented the translated package descroptions in libapt 
<mvo> (and not in libapt-front)
<mornfall> yes of course
<mvo> (among other things)
<mornfall> and that's fine
<mornfall> i don't oppose that at all
<mvo> I really really want to have close cooperation between the two projects
<mornfall> i am only worried about the mid-to-long term... for short-term (like dapper), everything will be still fine enough and not much code will overlap
<mvo> great, so let's have productive 6 months :)
<mvo> if there is anything I can do for you (and libapt-front) let me know
<mornfall> when i get the fetcher done, we can maybe see if the libapt-front utils+fetcher+sources.list classes could be shoved into libapt :)
<mornfall> i am trying to keep things as standalone as possible
<mornfall> right :)
<mvo> if you are reimplementing those bits, what about rewriting methods/http.cc with libcurl?
<mvo> or was that not the thing you had in mind?
<mvo> sorry, didn't wanted to come up with another discussion topic
<mvo> need to leave, I'll try to follow the stuff as close as I can
<Riddell> mornfall: I'll write a spec for this stuff, I'll probably pass it by you, I don't know if it'll get approved at the conference but then we can refine it more if/when we apply for a bounty
<Riddell> and the bounty stuff would have to be done soon so we aren't rushing again
<Riddell> end of meeting
<Riddell> thanks mornfall, mvo that was useful
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-09
<mornfall> yeah, ok
<mornfall> as for fetchers, i wanted to redo the api, mainly, not the methods
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Verwilst> hellow!
<insanekane> is there some way to download bksys ?
<insanekane> err, install bksys using apt-get :)
<pef> hello
<\sh> looks like fedora has patches for libvisual and libvisual_plugins to build with gcc4
<Riddell> \sh: steal them!
<Riddell> (and send them upstream because fedora never will)
<\sh> yeah
<\sh> well...actually it's no source patch...its a CFLAGS add of -mmmx
<\sh> k
<\sh> libvisual build now with gcc/g++-4
<Riddell> \sh: awooga
<Tm_T> good
<\sh> but libvisual_plugins is b0rked
<Tm_T> even better ;)
* Tm_T is just compiling once again amarok 1.4-svn
<Tm_T> Riddell: is there some material (like text and pics) about Kubuntu somewhere? I think I will keep short demonstration(?) of it in school
<apokryphos> there were some slides Riddell used at the last Ubuntu talk which hit on some of the major points; loadsa screenies from OSDnews to steal from
<Riddell> KubuntuArtwork for logos
<apokryphos> Edubuntu is good for schools, but no KDE desktop :-O
<Riddell> see my blog for the slides
<Riddell> KDE + kdeedu == edubuntu :)
<Riddell> + LTSP to be fair
<apokryphos> kedubuntu :D
<apokryphos> not + KDE -- they only have some k-edu packs there
<\sh> apokryphos: all kdeedu packages 
<\sh> apokryphos: which is quite nice..because we can show the world that gnome and kde are working together in the education business
<\sh> ,-)
<apokryphos> yup :)
<\sh> but I think riddell has to talk to ogra for doing akedubuntu release :)
<apokryphos> is it possible for Riddell to do any more? Isn't he involved in like a zillion things already :D
<jjesse> apokryphos: as long as Riddell gets my stylesheets changed he can do as much as he wants to :)
<jjesse> you know one day he is going to just get sick of me bugging him about it
<apokryphos> 8)
<Riddell> jjesse: no, you need to keep poking me
<Tm_T> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> Drakeson: any ideas for what to put on kubuntu CDs?
<Drakeson> Oh I'm so outdated! what's going on? which CD's?
<Tm_T> Riddell: in "speaking english" course we have to do some and I thought I will do about Kubuntu and this way make it more knowledged
<Drakeson> you mean cd covers?
<Riddell> Drakeson: yes
<Riddell> Tm_T: excellent :)
<Riddell> Drakeson: current options are for another konqi image (in which case I'd have to find basse or kubuntu-girl)
<Drakeson> when is the deadline? I'll try to make up something now
<Riddell> Drakeson: as soon as possible I guess
<Drakeson> an unrelated question, will we have that "DejaVi" issue in the CD's as well?
<Riddell> Drakeson: DejaVu is on the CD
<Drakeson> good.
<Riddell> Drakeson: thetypo is fixed in an update in breezy-updates but we can't change the CD unfortunatly
<Riddell> but breezy-updates is installed during install if you have an internet connection
<Drakeson> that's a little frustrating ;)
* Drakeson is now trying to make a cover ...
<Riddell> we very nearly didn't have anti-aliased fonts on KDM so think yourself lucky :)
<Drakeson> what was the issue? I have noticed that sometimes I had antialias there and sometimes didn't.
<Riddell> kdmrc wasn't set up properly
<pef_aw> Riddell: hello Jonathan
<Riddell> hi pef 
<pef> Riddell: not too tired because of yesterday ? :] 
<Riddell> pef: what happened yesterday?
<pef> Riddell: you was very busy with KDE
<Riddell> that's the case every day :)
<Drakeson> There was(is) also a problem with the ksplash, and that's because of the splash engine (Default). the problem is the default engine may change the splash_bottom.png size (actually crops it) according to the font used, and that makes it look bad. that was frustrating we don't have a really suitable engine in kde yet.
<Riddell> Drakeson: we will probably use moodin for dapper, see revu for the package
<Riddell> moodin can do lots of fancy things, I'm sure you'll have fun playing with it :)
<Drakeson> yeah moodine looks much better.
<pef> Riddell: my email address is whitelisted, can you have a look at qtparted and kdissert on revu ? if you think it's ok I will upload them
<Drakeson> have people settled on what drake would mean for dapper?
<pef> Drakeson: the poll doesn't seems to be closed http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/115
<Riddell> pef: debian now has kdissert in experimental, please merge them
<Drakeson> is kdissert going to share something with umbrello?
<pef> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> pef: qtparted 0.4.5-0ubuntu1 is in dapper
<Riddell> looks like I uploaded it
<Riddell> Drakeson: no, what would it share?
<Drakeson> I am not sure yet but I have imagined a whole lot's of things that can be naturally done through an extended kdissert
<pef> Riddell: you're right, sorry :)
<Drakeson> I'll try to write them, then.
<Riddell> pef: you should install qtparted from the ubntu archives and make sure it runs as the final step
<Drakeson> I have recently discovered that gem (kdissert) and I got really frustrated when tnagy told me he has almost abondoned the developement of kdissert in favour of bksys.
<Drakeson> anyway, back to graphics stuff ;)
<Riddell> Drakeson: that's fair enough, bksys is an important project that the whole of KDE will depend on
<pef> Riddell: already done, I haven't find anything special
<Riddell> pef: groovy
<pef> Riddell: when there is a new upstream release, what's the best thing to do, waiting for debian package then sync him, or upload the new release to archive ?
<Mez> Riddell: do you know an easy way to stop windows showing the composite shadow?
<Riddell> pef: I think we can sync from experimental so make sure the debian package compiles fine and ask elmo to sync from experimental
<Riddell> pef: but I'm not why it's using a strage version number so it might be a good idea to ask the debian maintainer why
<\sh> i'm doomed
<\sh> libvisual needs ppc love..
<\sh> and I saw this patch as well on fedora....but it should be applied in the debian package as well...
<pef> Riddell: I'm not talking about a special package, but as a general question :)
<Drakeson> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Drakeson: yo
<Drakeson> I have made a few sketches, and put them here: http://gazor3.ece.queensu.ca/~hon/Drakeson/index.html
<Tm_T> is this normal? I put datacd in -> konqueror automounts and open window (even when I told NOT to) and only way to remove cd is say "eject" as root
<Tm_T> even when its unmounted
<Tm_T> and cd keep spinning and led flashing
<pef> bye !
<Tm_T> this does explain why I can't rip cds or even properly play (skip some tracks)
<Tm_T> any ideas whats wrong or howto debug
<Drakeson> it happens for me either. and I have no idea why
<Tm_T> using KDE 3.5b2 ?
<Drakeson> yep
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> Riddell: I think we found a bug then, right?
<Drakeson> Riddell: wha'dya think? (those CD covers)
<Tm_T> huoh
<Tm_T> any ideas how to rip music then? (I don't own separate cd player (not proper one)
<Tm_T> )
<Tm_T> Drakeson: this problem appeared recently, right?
<Drakeson> I am not sure, I cannot remember if it worked correctly in breezy even for once ;)
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> I ripped couple albums about a month (?) ago
<Tm_T> bah: 2005-09-08
<Tm_T> that make two months ago
<Riddell> Drakeson: nice...
<Drakeson> good :)
<Riddell> but...
<Riddell> I don't know how many colours we have on the CDs themselves
<Drakeson> ?
<Riddell> printing on CDs isn't like printing on the covers, I don't think we can have gradients
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/art/hoary-cds/
<Drakeson> I have never designed a cd cover before, so I may be totally lost
<Riddell> start with the sleve I think
<Riddell> sleeve
<Riddell> but we should have a figure on the sleeve
<Riddell> something other than just your pretty graphics, which you are very good at
<Riddell> like one of the konqis or kubuntu-girl
<Riddell> http://www.kulma.org/linux/kde/kone.php?categ=kubuntu
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kubuntu-gurl/images.html
<Drakeson> do you have a pretty image from UBZ? :D
<Riddell> not really
* Drakeson is now thinking about what we need for the sleeve ...
<Riddell> Drakeson: I think something in your theme would be cool, but it also needs more than just graphic design patters
<Drakeson> yeah, I got it ;)
<Drakeson> I am thinking of a cool image or ...
<Riddell> mornfall: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperPackageManager
<Riddell> mornfall: I need a sentence or two for .deb installer
<Riddell> mornfall: and I'm not sure what the advanced problem resolution algorithm is
<Tm_T> Drakeson: ah, actually last rip I made: 2005-10-05
<Tm_T> Drakeson: so, have to find out what's changed after that
<Drakeson> using breezy (rc, ...) or hoary?
<Tm_T> breezy propably
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> hmm, when beta2 came out?
<Riddell> mornfall: .deb installer implementation that is
<Riddell> /whois/whois mornfall 
<Riddell> hmm
<Tm_T> :p
<Tm_T> just say /WII mornfall 
<Riddell> ?
<Tm_T> WII (whois whois)
<Tm_T> 23:20 -!-  idle     : 0 days 0 hours 43 mins 16 secs [signon: Tue Nov  1 15:20:18 2005] 
<Tm_T> that's what you were looking for?
<Riddell> irssi does not know WII
<Tm_T> does here
<Tm_T> or atleast wii
<Tm_T> I did a moment ago /WII mornfall 
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> actually it's defined in config
<mornfall> what's with mornfall?
<mornfall> Riddell: advanced problem resolution -- a bit like what aptitude does -- get better in avoiding breaking packages
<mornfall> Riddell: not too much priority for now, it's rare scenario unless you use some sort of unofficial repository -- and you are on your own by then anyway
<Riddell> mornfall: like apt-get -f install
<Riddell> ?
<mornfall> Riddell: just actually useful :-))
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> got a sentence or two about .deb installer implementation?
<mornfall> Riddell: for .deb installer, it's about that what you say there... maybe that it will probably take a form of few-step wizard
<mornfall> Riddell: (probably :))
<Riddell> mornfall: yes but how, there were about 3 different ways to do it yesterday
<mornfall> Riddell: (like, clicking a package gives you a welcome screen telling you some info about the package and giving you option to install it... if there's not enough space in first screen (likely), put an overview of changes it will do to your system to second one and then the usual "commit")
<mornfall> Riddell: for implementation, that's to be decided... it'll be either via local repository managed by libapt-front (the probably-easy one) or by reading in the info out from the .deb and doing something with it
<Tm_T> :(
<Tm_T> Drakeson: heh, now I found out that I can't play cd any other app but KsCD
<Drakeson> does it have anything to do with the hal issue?
<Tm_T> I have no idea
<Tm_T> I mean even cdplay refuses to play it
<Drakeson> I have no clue either
<Tm_T> hah, just installed cdcd ... no luck
<Tm_T> player does find tracks...
<Tm_T> that's about all
<Riddell> mornfall: groovy, thanks
<Riddell> mornfall: mvo reminded me that daniel burrows will probably be putting his advanced problem reolution stuff into libapt so every frontend can use that
<mornfall> Riddell: yes i know
<Tm_T> Drakeson: ok, looks like there is possible driver borkage
<Drakeson> but did the driver change somehow? is it related to the kernel version?
<Tm_T> dunno
<Tm_T> but I do know that even cdparanoia doesnt manage to copy track AND dmesg gets " [4388421.151000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0). " etc flood
<Tm_T> I have no idea whats that
<Mez> Riddell: we'll be getting katapult into debian too
<Riddell> Mez: awooga, who uploads?
<Tm_T> Drakeson: ok, hardware: ATAPI compatible HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4521B
<Tm_T> Drakeson: does it match? ;)
<Mez> isaac
<Mez> (and eventually me)
<Riddell> Mez: you're applying to be a debian maintainer?
<Drakeson> Tm_T: I dont know. let's ask other guys
<Drakeson> (perhaps #ubuntu guys can help ;) )
<Tm_T> AH!
<Tm_T> found something
<Tm_T> something called kio_audio ;)
<Tm_T> without app using it
<Tm_T> let's see if I can finally rip something
<Mez> Riddell, eventually :D lol
<Mez> Riddell, I want to work with debian, but, for now, I have to do it from the sidelines :D
<Tm_T> Drakeson: ok, so it's not drivers but kde related problem, I killed kio_audio and now I can play cd from console
<Drakeson> cool. now le't see which app needs kio_audio. is it kaffeine?
<Drakeson> (I don't use kaffeine myself)
<Tm_T> me neither
<Tm_T> Drakeson: I have no idea, but I won't use any until it's fixed
* Tm_T is wondering hos he can rip music without kde apps ;)
<Tm_T> hm, ripperx seems to be proper app, use cdparanoia :)
<Drakeson> :)
<Drakeson> good :)
<Tm_T> \sh: you are amarok package maintainer?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-10
<\sh> Tm_T: no...there are no maintainers in ubuntu
<\sh> Tm_T: but i'm working on it...as well as riddell
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> you know 1.3.6 will be released soon?
<Tm_T> 00:49 < eean> s|mon: be sure to update to 1.3.6 when it gets released this weekend or else you'll have problems again
<\sh> i need a screenshot of the k backtrace dialog....
<Lathiat> i can do that
<Lathiat> give me a few hours ims ure amarok will die by then ;)
<\sh> no...I need it now...
<Drakeson> why not use akregator in 3.5b2 ? it dies instantly
<Drakeson> ;)
<Lathiat> let me try something
<\sh> Riddell: do we have somewhere screenshots?
<Tm_T> =)
<Lathiat> trust things not to crash when i want them to ;)
<Tm_T> Lathiat: artsd in beta2
<Riddell> \sh: run drkonqi and ksnapshot
<Lathiat> Riddell: ahh
<Tm_T> :)
<\sh> Riddell: i need the dialog as well of the mail interface to the backtraces
<Tm_T> Riddell: I bet you know how to disable that automount&autorun thingie
<Riddell> Tm_T: killal ivman
<Tm_T> :o
<Lathiat> \sh: pass --pid
<Riddell> \sh: there is no mail interface, that's amarok only
<Lathiat> \sh: dronkqi --help
<Lathiat> drkonqi --help
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-commitment.php proofreaders welcome
<Riddell> required infact
<apokryphos> might be a good idea to have the last two sentences in the first paragraph flow on; "and our goals" might be better (last paragraph)
<apokryphos> isn't it better to recommend #kubuntu-devel for developers? Might be a good idea to mention the other ways in which people can contribute too (documentation etc)
<apokryphos> (could link to the Helping Kubuntu wiki page)
<apokryphos> p.s. shipit stuff sounds very exciting and promising :)
<Riddell> -devel channels are usually not mentioned publicly to keep noise down, anyone who is interested in development should get told to come here though
<Riddell> HelpingKubuntu is a bit out of date
<Riddell> but yes, I'll do that
<apokryphos> I see. Good idea
<Riddell> DrakeSon: come to montreal tomorrow!
<DrakeSon> what's going on tomorrow? :D
<Riddell> Drakeson: it's my last day here
<Drakeson> :( I am not sure if I can make it, but I'll try. (I have something else to do very soon)
<Drakeson> and of course I really like to meet you there
<Riddell> Drakeson: actually I'm here on sunday too
<Riddell> but it's a day off so I don't know where I'll be
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBelowZero/
<seth_k|lappy> Riddell, "at the success of Kubuntu, " should be "at the success of Kubuntu: "
<seth_k|lappy> "As a community project" should be "As a community project,"
<seth_k|lappy> " join us on #kubuntu IRC channel on the Freenode network " should be " join us on on the Freenode IRC network in channel #kubuntu " (personal preference)
<seth_k|lappy> "start of the conference Ubuntu founder Mark Shuttleworth " should be "start of the conference, Ubuntu founder Mark Shuttleworth "
<seth_k|lappy> "first class" = "first-class"
<seth_k|lappy> "was evidence as the need for this" should be either "was evidence for the need for this" or "evidenced the need for this"
<seth_k|lappy> and now I'm done :P
<pef> hello
<Mez> bk] 
<Mez> nl
<Mez> bk
<Mez> ffs#
<Mez> hi
<pef> someone using kde3.5 beta2 here ?
<pef> Riddell: I've a problem with Debian's kdissert package. When I packaged myself kdissert-1.0.5, I had to patch SConstruct file to disable rpath, and Debian's maintainer seems to have modified SConstruct file by hand, without notifiying it anywhere :/ (you can see the modification on the .orig.tar.gz file http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/k/kdissert/kdissert_1.0.5.debian.orig.tar.gz), how can I handle this ?
<pef> I think I should notify maintainer so he can release a new clean package
<Mez> pef: if he changed upstream, leave it as it is from debian - unless it needs to be changed back
<Mez> contact the DD and ask him why the change was made, and why it was done in the way it was
<pef> Mez: I've made the same modification to get rid off rpath, but I wrote a patch
<Mez> and then if you still disagree with the decision to do it that way, contact a member of ubuntu-core-dev and ask them whether you should change
<Mez> but, remember - we're trying to keep as minimal a delta as possible to debian, no need to recreate the work
<pef> I agree the modification, but modifying upstream sources without notifying it anywhere isn't very clean :/
<Mez> then speak to the DD and ask them why it was done and if they can fix it/object to you fixing it
<pef> Mez: thanks
<Mez> np
<Mez> but you may not want to take my advice
<Mez> I'm probably wrong.
<pef> Mez: I think debian's maintainer just made tests and finally forgot to mention it :)
<tabb> anyone around?
<Mez> .l
<Mez> .l
<Mez> lo
<tabb> I'm having a problem trying to install kubuntu from the DVD/CD's - it starts up and stalls at scsi [success] 
<tabb> i have tried with noapic nolapic with nothing changing... any ideas?
<Mez> External drive?
<tabb> nope... it's an Asus laptop... all that is plugged in is a external usb mouse
<tabb> and i tried unplugging that as well...
<Mez> ask Kamion in about 6/7 hours
<tabb> ok.. in the meantime i am downloading breezy and see if that works... i have tried with ubuntu 5.04 as well and same thing happens
<tabb> but i am getting the CD version... much different between the DVD install/live and CD? or is it just the live feature?
<Tonio_> morning
<Tm_T> hi Tonio_ 
<Tm_T> what's up man
<Tonio_> hi Tm_T 
<Tonio_> what's happening ?
<Tonio_> well war in france, and I'm fine ;)
<Tm_T> dunno, it's "find new things in IM world" day for me
<Tonio_> I have several packages to build this WEwhat's "IM" ?
<Tm_T> Instant Mesaging
<Tonio_> s/WEwh/WE, wh
<Tonio_> arf ;)
<Tonio_> not fine with Kopete ?
<\sh> instant messaging
<Tm_T> new things in kopete (dev-0.12 branch) and finally installed openwengo too
<Tm_T> an yes I'm very happy with Kopete <3<3
<Tonio_> openwengo is really very promissing
<Tonio_> I'm following this project for a long, long time
<Tm_T> I remember so
<Tonio_> I worked for the company that develops it
<Tm_T> we discussed about this a month ago ;)
<Tonio_> so I first eard about it about a year ago
<Tonio_> yes
<Tonio_> did they finally released a tarball ?
<Tm_T> well, some tarball, but voudlnt compile it neither
<Tonio_> that's the problem at the moment..... packaging from svn isn't something I like to do....
<Tm_T> but, rpm -> alien -> dpkg -i did the job
<Tonio_> I think the tarball will be released with the first stable public version
<Tonio_> the problem with IM is the actual merging between Yahoo and MSN....
<Tonio_> It'll be hard to compete with this....
<Tonio_> Tm_T: what about the skype's kopete integration ?
<Tonio_> I know it uses skype as a backend, but how does it work with sound ?
<Tonio_> output oss or  uses arts, but then what about the delay ?
<Tm_T> I have no idea, never thested it (it's in work branch or playground)
<Tonio_> okay
<Tm_T> -h
<Tm_T> damn, can't write today
<Tonio_> I tried mercury recently, closed sources, but works fine, if you wanna tests things, that can be interesting
<Tm_T> closed source -> no need to tes, I like to modify things ;)
<Tonio_> ^^
<Tm_T> like, I've been working with windeco this week
<Tonio_> windeco ? unknown to me
<Tm_T> window decoration
<Tm_T> titlebar & borders etc
<Tonio_> okay.... 
<Tm_T> and its behaviour
* Tonio_ speak a very "scholar english"
<Tonio_> hard for me to understand cut workds ;)
<Tm_T> heh
<Tonio_> words
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/windeco_04.jpg
<Tonio_> because I knew a "windeco" company, that's the reason for the confusion, sorry ;)
<Tm_T> flatknifty based
<Tonio_> hum, that's nice !
<Tm_T> my job was to get border thickness settings work
<Tm_T> haven't changed more yet
<Tm_T> will make it less flat etc
<Tonio_> k, that's promissing, I really like the look'n'feel
<Tm_T> I made borders thinner already
<Tonio_> I was very surprised readding that Mark switched to Kubuntu for his desktop
<Tm_T> I was pleased
<Tonio_> that's the best that could happen, getting for kubuntu the same support that for ubuntu
<Tm_T> that means we have to be right when we say "gnome sucks!!1" ;--P
<Tonio_> haha !!
<Tonio_> Riddell can be proud of him, he initiated something that is called to become a very big thing ;)
<Tm_T> yu
<OculusAquilae> gnome doesn't suck, but kde is better
<Tonio_> OculusAquilae: agree
<Tm_T> OculusAquilae: exactly, you saw my smiley there? ;)
<Tm_T> although I'm very serious person
<OculusAquilae> Tm_T: yes, and I forgot the smiley at my answer :)
<Tm_T> :p
* Tm_T can't live without humour
<\sh> well
<\sh> u can't be serious
<Tm_T> I am!
<\sh> gnome and kde are having both many problems with usability
<Tm_T> true
<\sh> we saw that during our talks here
<OculusAquilae> right
<OculusAquilae> but usability problems are everywhere
<OculusAquilae> not only in kde and gnome
<Tonio_> hum serious question, concerning a package
<Tonio_> there is an app, called k9copy, I'd like to package....
<Tonio_> but it is, in a certain way, hard to perform
<\sh> OculusAquilae: but kde has more of them...gnome had done a lot of work during the last months...and the goal has to be, that we fix kdes usability bugs asap
<\sh> OculusAquilae: better desktop integration
<Tm_T> actually to me, usability means possibility to choose the level of "eyecandy" and this way readability
<Tonio_> it uses a modified version version of Vamps
<OculusAquilae> \sh: right
<Tonio_> but this application has no author, and no homepage.....
<OculusAquilae> lol, no author :)
<\sh> Tonio_: then this software is eviol
<\sh> evil
<Tonio_> I can split the package, but the vaps one mau never be approved.....
<Tonio_> \sh: why ?
<\sh> Tonio_: no author, no upstream maintainer
<Tonio_> yes
<\sh> Tonio_: do u want to be the new upstream maintainer?
<Tonio_> but k9copy rocks and uses it.....
<Tonio_> \sh: no I would like to package Kcopy, I don't have something to do with vamps ;)
<\sh> Tonio_: doesn't matter...if you package this thing, u have to be real serious about the issue, that you have to fix it even if it's upstream
<Tonio_> s/k/k9
<Tonio_> \sh: what kind of issues are you talking about ?
<\sh> Tonio_: security, bugs etc.
<\sh> Tonio_: lets say it like this
<\sh> Tonio_: if there is no upstream...who writes the source then...
<Tonio_> \sh: I'm even not a developper, so the question isn't there ;) I can't be the upstream of anything ;)
<Tonio_> I may talk with the k9copy upstream about the possibility to use something else than wamps
<Tonio_> or completly including the vamps code in it one instead of using it has a separate binary
<\sh> Tonio_: if u package the thingy, u will take over the maintainership...if there is no upstream anymore, u'll take over the responsibilty to fix the software itself...and if u don't have the time for this, u have to make clear, that u want to get rid of the software
<Tonio_> packaging issues would dissapear
<\sh> Tonio_: i thought it doesn't have an upstream author
<Tonio_> \sh: k9copy has an upstream..........
<Tonio_> it is actively maintained
<\sh> 14:42 < Tonio_> but this application has no author, and no homepage.....
<Tonio_> vamps isn't but is required by k9copy
<Tonio_> ;)
<\sh> oh...
<Tonio_> yes
<\sh> a build dep
<\sh> without an author..
<Tonio_> and there is a modified version of vamps provided in the k9copy tarball
<Tonio_> so may I consider that the upstream take the responsabilities for the vamps maintainance ?
<\sh> Tonio_: u can't tell
<Tonio_> the packaging problem isn't technicall, it is in the way to make the package fine with the debian/ubuntu policy
<Tonio_> I may discuss with the upstream, he is french....
<Tonio_> \sh: it isn't a build dep..... I mean the version of vamps provided is a modified one, and it is provided in the tarball
<Tonio_> \sh: so may I consider that it is a part of the application and not split ?
<Tonio_> that's the tricky thing ;)
<\sh> Tonio_: if there is a version shipped with the normal source, and the build system is already somewhere else in the universe...it's a split...which is foobar for me
<Tonio_> \sh: there is nothing in Universe or any branch that concerns vamps, and there probably never will
<Tonio_> but if so, that would result a apt conflict concerning the "vamps" binary
<Tonio_> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23885 <- it is one of the most popular application on kde-apps
* Tonio_ gets mad with this !!! ;)
* Tm_T doesn't mess with dvds
<Tm_T> I do watch movies fomr dvd, that's about all
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I don't so, but many linux users do.....
<Tm_T> true
<Tm_T> take "backups"
<Tonio_> how many linux users are using dvdshrink within wine ? 50%, maybe more.....
<Tonio_> well.... I'll discuss about that on #ubuntu-motu
<Tm_T> please do :)
<Tonio_> I need to get the way to package this clear.....
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I'm personnaly packaging many application that I don't have something to do with....
<Tm_T> Tonio_: that's good thing :)
<Tonio_> but if I have the feeling that it can be of any use and that it is something missing, that HAS to be added
<Tonio_> and an application of that such quality, that is a response of a question I really  ear very often when talking about linux.....
<Tonio_> "what about switching to linux ?"
<Tonio_> "are there any equivalents to wmp/winamp, msn, nero, dvdshrink,  emule ? I won't switch without this"
<Tonio_> and there is something I can't answer ;) hehe
<Tm_T> I think amaroK & Kopete & Kontact are killer apps
<Tm_T> keep me using linux
<Tm_T> and KDE overall
<pef> Tonio_: handbrake is great, but needs a lot of cvs libraries versions, and jamfile is ugly (wget to get specific libraries)
<OculusAquilae> konqueror is a killer app too i think
<Tm_T> OculusAquilae: so agree
<Tm_T> though firefox is ok
<OculusAquilae> for web-browsing is firefox good, but konqueror is more than a web-browser
<Tm_T> yup
<Tonio_> pef: I'll have a look
<Tonio_> I personnaly would like to see konqueror splitted in two....
<Tonio_> or maybe, giving the possibility to had more things to the profile
<Tonio_> homepage is the same for all profiles for example....
<Tonio_> I would like to have a website for the webbrowser and my home folder in filebriwsing mode.
<Tonio_> filebrowsing
<hunger> Tonio_: Save the profile including the location.
<Tonio_> hunger: yes
<Tonio_> I know that, but not the "homepage"
<Tonio_> which is totaly different
<hunger> Tonio_: What is the "homepage" but a location?
<Tonio_> hunger, that means that when you start konqueror, you have your homepage...
<Tonio_> but how to go there while surfing ?
<Tonio_> typing the address or add it to your favorites.....
<hunger> Tonio_: Hmmm... right.
<Tonio_> don't get me wrong, I don't use firefox and even don't have it installed
<hunger> Tonio_: Well, in general I don't need that as I open everything in tabs anyway.
<Tonio_> another really anoying thing
<Tonio_> open konqueror in webbrosing mode
<Tonio_> then with the "system" applet, near by the K button, open your home directory
<hunger> Tonio_: What I find annoying is opening links from other apps in konq.
<Tonio_> it opens it the current konqueror session
<Tonio_> and doesn't open a new one with filebrowsing  profile
<hunger> Tonio_: That opens a new tab after all the "default tabs" saved in the webbrowsing profile. But it does not open them.
<hunger> Tonio_: So you end up with lots of empty tabs:-(
<Tonio_> hunger: hum, I don't those problems....
<hunger> And it does open a new konq window when asked to open a url on a virtual desktop that has no konq open at the moment.
<Tonio_> but well, I really love konq, there are just a few things anoying me ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: Same here:-)
<Tonio_> ^^
<pef> someone running kde3.5 beta2 ?
<Tonio_away> nope
<OculusAquilae> pef: yes
<pef> OculusAquilae: can you try to launch khotkeys from konsole ?
<OculusAquilae> yes
<OculusAquilae> pef: it starts and nothing happens (don't even know what khotkeys should do)
<pef> OculusAquilae: it crashes for me, so the problem comes from me, thank you :)
<OculusAquilae> ahh
<OculusAquilae> ok
<OculusAquilae> ahh its a daemon
<KabelKasper>  Tonio_: Hi, the hompage of vamps is: http://sourceforge.net/projects/vamps
<KabelKasper> Tonia_: And i know of lxdvdrip, that they made the same changes to vamps
<KabelKasper> Tonio_: changelog: Version 1.46 / 01.06.05:
<KabelKasper> - Create all temp-files in tmp-Dir named in Configfile.
<KabelKasper> - Add DVD Name to movie directory (/tmp/film-dvd/Name_DVD).
<KabelKasper> - Vamps: mpeg2 Audio (Patch from k9copy).
<KabelKasper> Tonio_: I think vamps was a project of the german IT news heise.de
<KabelKasper>  Tonio_away: I hope you can read this next time. I would realy like a k9copy package.
<pef> KabelKasper: k9copy use a modified version of vamps, provided by k9copy author, not easy to handle :/
<KabelKasper> pef: but lxdvdrip (http://developer.berlios.de/projects/lxdvdrip) for example needs the same changes, maybe there is a chance to get them into the upstream vamps?
<pef> KabelKasper: only if someone submit the patch to vamps authors :) I cannot find anything on vamps homepage (no patch or bug request)
<KabelKasper> pef: i found some older debian packages, mavbe thats of interrest? http://spirit.knio.it/~maxer/deb/sarge/
<pef> KabelKasper: vamps package on this page seems to be a home made version (patched), so not helpfull for k9copy
<pef> KabelKasper: I think build package another version of vamps (vamps-x.y.ubuntu) with the patch seems to be the best solution
<KabelKasper> An now i found the new debian packages too! http://repos.knio.it/dists/unstable/main/source/kde/
<KabelKasper> pef: http://repos.knio.it/dists/unstable/main/source/kde/
<pef> KabelKasper: vamps doesn't seems to be packaged in Debian
<KabelKasper> The new k9copy packages seem to include vamps
<KabelKasper> pef: but i have to go now, sorry. 
<Tonio_> pef_aw: when you read this, I'll discuss with the k9copy upstream....
<Tonio_> vamps doesn't seem to be maintained actually...
<Tonio_> so maybe the vamps code can be added directly in k9copy or the binary can have a different name.
<Tonio_> that has to be decided by the k9copy upstream, but I can suggest ;)
<Tonio_> all depends if vamps is maintained or not, and if k9copy upstream is waiting for new vamps releases to get sync with.....
<Tonio_> I need to make a point on that, because it is a great app, but hard to handle with to provide official packages.....
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-11
<Lathiat> hrm my login is getting stuck on initializing system services
<Lathiat> suck
<Lathiat> hrm new user works, annoying
<Lathiat> and new home dir doesnt :\ that really is annoying
<pef> hello
<OculusAquilae> hi pef
<verwilst> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29426 <--- pretty!!
<verwilst> btw, dapper should use moodin' ;)
<Tm_T> btw dapper should use whatever as default, I never use them anyway ;)
<Lathiat> rm si something needed for the klaptop stuff to work?
<Lathiat> things liek canging scaling profiles dont seem to work
<Lathiat> (be cool to have it integrated in dapper, thought i'd fiddle)
<seaLne> Riddell: the wiki link on http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-commitment.php should be .com?
* olwin is away: Away at the moment
* olwin is back.
<Riddell> seaLne: thanks, fixed
<Tonio_> Riddell: looking at your revu of kftpgrabber...
<Tonio_> I don't understand why no ? is the package at http://www.whoiam55.at.preempted.net/public/jpatrick/ actually submitted somewhere else than revu ?
<Tonio_> or maybe I have to contact him to merge our work ?
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-12
<Tonio_> morning everyone
<icefox> ping _Sime 
<_Sime> icefox: twang! (I might be available later tonight)
<icefox> ok, buzz me when you are around
<icefox> I was curious what you ment by the fact that the keyboard was hard to find in the system settings
* icefox wrote that app and wants to improve it
<Riddell> icefox: oh, that part might have been me
<Riddell> sime wants a new keyboard module thingy
<icefox> a new keyboard module thingy?
<icefox> something with system settings or in the os?
<Riddell> icefox: but the finding the keyboard is a problem because there's a "keyboard" module with nothg very useful and there's the "regional" module with all the useful keyboard stuff
<Riddell> icefox: sime wants a new guidance kcontrol module
<Riddell> but that's a separate issue
<Drakeson> is the sudo issue still there? (just create another user, add it to adm, and sudo groups, and there we are: login using that new user, sudo smothing, and note that no one asks for the password!)
<icefox> Riddell: yah the keyboard stuff is a mess
<hunger> icefox: I think the shortcuts stuff is even worse...
<icefox> ok, just making sure we were on the same page, I'll see if I can't do the same work for 3.5 and 4
<icefox> hunger: do you mean the application keyboard shortcuts?
<icefox> or shortcuts in general?
<hunger> icefox: Botd.
<icefox> botd?
<icefox> both?
<Riddell> Drakeson: "admin" group
<Drakeson> Riddell: yeah that one as well
<Riddell> Drakeson: does it work on the command line?
<hunger> icefox: There are "Global shortcuts", "Shortcut sequences" and "Application Shortcuts" in the control center.
<icefox> yah
<icefox> I want to clean that up
<Drakeson> Riddell: not sure, but told it to someone in #ubuntu, he checked it and approved the bug, but I didn't notice what happened next
<hunger> icefox: Then there are more shortcuts to be configured in the apps.
<icefox> http://wiki.kde.org/?page=System+Settings
<hunger> icefox: And you can set Shortcuts in the menu editor, too. Plus khotkeys (or whatever that gesture/stuff thingy is called).
<hunger> icefox: kate even has several inner-app shortcut pages.
<icefox> every kde app should have a shortcut configure dialog, but yes kate takes it one more level
<Drakeson> Riddell: it was really scary for me, because it kills security badly. just imagine someone publish ascript that does bad things and contains a sudo line, and you don't even notice what happened.
<hunger> icefox: It is a pita to try to find out what a key actually does;-)
<icefox> yes
<Drakeson> hunger, icefox: I think it should be possible for the search bar to search through "Shortcut" col as well as the "Action" col there. And also there should be a way to put "Global Shortcuts" some apps define by themselves into keyboard shortcuts module.
<hunger> Drakeson: That would help!
<icefox> col?
<icefox> column?
<Drakeson> column
<hunger> Drakeson: Then I only need to find out which config dialog I need to open;-)
<icefox> well right now it uses the strings in the desktop file, so if they don't have shortcut we should add them
<Drakeson> what's wrong with some apps like say kopete, which have global shortcuts, without any trace in the module we are talking about. (while some apps like klipper have their shortcuts there)
<icefox> desktop applications should have shortcuts there (i.e what goes in kdebase)
<Drakeson> if an app defines global shortcuts I think it must go there as well.
<Drakeson> Riddell: can you check the sudo issue please :D
<Riddell> Drakeson: what is the issue?
<Drakeson> create a new user, add it to sudo, adm, admin, and login using it. now sudo ls. does it ask for a password?
<Drakeson> for me it doesn't
<Drakeson> Riddell: another thing: I am really sorry I couldn't manage to find a suitable image for the CD sleeve/cover.
<Riddell> Drakeson: do you have SVGs of yor stuff?
<Drakeson> yeah, at the same place, just a moment
<Riddell> Drakeson: if you get me an SVG of the sort of design you were showing a few days ago I can slap a konqi or kubuntu-girl on it and finish it off
<seaLne> can kubuntu-girl get a blue background this time?
<Riddell> seaLne: yes defaintly, I was trying to move away from just using blue with the purple but it doesn't work very well
<Riddell> well, actually it should have Drakeson's backgrounds
<seaLne> i like the idea of a breezy cd having a picture of someone looking at a hoary cd on it :)
<apokryphos> seaLne: breezy CD cover hadn't been made yet ;-)
<Riddell> of course I'll need a kubuntu-boy for dapper
* Riddell eyes up seaLne 
<seaLne> although if you changed it so that she was holding a breezy cd that would be a very nice recursive image :)
<Drakeson> Riddell: http://gazor3.ece.queensu.ca/~hon/Drakeson/
<Riddell> Drakeson: wonderful
<apokryphos> very very sweet
<apokryphos> 64 bits, or 64-bit?
<Drakeson> that's not final ( or even close to final) because it is not possible to print it for cover, so yes I need to spell check :)
<seaLne> not normally plural i'd have said
<Drakeson> (and sorry for my never ending missssspellings ;) )
<apokryphos> might also be a good idea to have an indication on the Install CD (that it is the Install CD). But it's very n ice; good stuff! :)
<apokryphos> Drakeson: more just an unconventional way of writing it; not really a seplling mistake ;-)
<Drakeson> anyway, we still need to have something to put on the sleeve, or we can settle on konqi/kubuntu-girl
<Drakeson> I was thinking of a computer lab with lot's of computer running kubuntu, but I couldn't find such a lab yet ;)
<Drakeson> what do you think of adding something like this (just the concept, the current one is crap) for the cd cover/sleeve?
<Drakeson> http://gazor3.ece.queensu.ca/~hon/Drakeson/lab1.png
<Riddell> Drakeson: that could work but it would have to be a real photo I think
<Riddell> we just need seaLne to install it in a lab at his university quietly one evening
<Drakeson> ;) it would be nice if it is a dense, modern computer lab.
<Drakeson> I couldn't find a picture of a better computer lab in ggi: yet ;)
<Drakeson> I don't have a good camera at the moment. Another idea is something like this: http://gazor3.ece.queensu.ca/~hon/Drakeson/achive.jpg
<Riddell> Drakeson: hmm, interesting
<Drakeson> honestly I think the current konqi is not good looking enough, but I cannot change it now. 
<pef_aw> Riddell: hello, how can I know packages which will be auto mass synced from debian ? like kdissert, I've uploaded a sync from debian to revu, useless work :/
<Riddell> pef: everything is synced from debian at start of release cycle unless there is a version number with "ubuntu" in it
<pef> Riddell: ok, and where can I see sync progression ?
<Riddell> this is fun, kubuntu-girl just got a job working with badgers
<Riddell> pef: dapper-changes
<DrakeSon> what job?
<Riddell> pef: you can also ask for a sync from debian fo -ubuntu packages if you don't mind the ubuntu history being wiped out
<pef> Riddell: yes, for already done packages, but what about remaining packages ?
<Riddell> Drakeson: vetinary
<Riddell> Drakeson: I presume they will be breezy badgers once she has fixed all their illnesses :)
<Drakeson> cooool :)
<Drakeson> can we have cool/crazy badger image? :D ;)
<Riddell> pef: dunno, are there packages still to be done?
<Drakeson> or even a silhouette of a real badger may be useful
<Riddell> not soon, she's not starting yet
* olwin is away: Away at the moment
<pef> Riddell: I've added a problem with kmail from kde3.5 beta2 to wikipage
<Riddell> pef: URL?
<pef> Riddell: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems
<Riddell> gosh, lots on that page.  
<Riddell> will be very useful for things to look out for when I make proper KDE 3.5 packages
<pef> Riddell: I'm working on this bug :)
<tvo> speaking about KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems, does anyone else have the problem that "Create Folder" is grayed-out on my usbpen?
<tvo> (pasting a new folder works, mkdir works)
<hunger> tvo: No, but then I do not have access to your usb pen:-)
<hunger> tvo: let me check with mine.
<tvo> well, any usbpen :)
<hunger> tvo: "Create New" is greyed out here, too.
<tvo> oh, sorry, "Create New" was what I meant yeah
<tvo> I'll add it to KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems then
<hunger> Anyone else having problems with kdesktop?
<hunger> It crashes here whenever I click on anything in the background.
* olwin is back.
<tvo> hunger: I think I had that 10 times or so just after upgrading to beta2, but it the problem disappeared..
<hunger> tvo: Stays persistent here:-(
<Riddell> sebas: your MWG story talks about an "initial charter", that needs to be available online
<allee> pef, Riddell: FWIW debian pkger plan to start pkg 3.5 rc1 next weekend.  Maybe keep an eye on #debian-qt-kde?
<allee> you want post wikipage url KubuntuKDE35BetaKnownProblems on?  Should I?
<pef> allee: please post it, I have t go on a few minutes :)
<allee> 'k
<allee> pef have a nice internet free evening ;)
<pef> allee: thank you :)
<pef> bye !
<allee> bye pef
<Riddell> allee: cool, thanks for the notice
<_Sime> icefox: ping
<icefox> _Sime|afk: pong
<Riddell> Drakeson_away: is there a licence on that artwork?
* _olwin is away: Away at the moment
<_Sime> icefox: hey
#kubuntu-devel 2005-11-13
<lexhider> Riddell: are you about?
<pef> hello
* freeflying is away: Away at the moment
<Tm_T> did I mention ddos earlier ?
<Tm_T> not funny
<icefox> _Sime|afk: ping :-)
* freeflying is away: Away at the moment
<_Sime|Zzz> icefox: :-/ we're just in completely different timezones (GMT+1). Maybe I should write an email or a blog post or something....
<icefox> i'm here :)
<icefox> I am also GMT+1
* Riddell tries to work out what timezone he's in now
<Riddell> have the clocks gone back here?
<icefox> define "here"
<Riddell> looks like scotland
<Riddell> at least two flights away from where I was last night
<Riddell> only 8 hours to go until I can sleep without getting my sleeping patterns messed up more, woo
<freeflying> Riddell:hi
* freeflying is back.
<freeflying> Riddel: anyone works kde3.5 on dapper
<Riddell> freeflying: I will be this week
<freeflying> Riddell:great ! there are many problems to using 3.5 in dapper
<pef> Riddell: hello Jonathan
<Riddell> hi pef 
<pef> Riddell: can I have your opinon on http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=868 ?
<Riddell> pef: what's been modified?
<pef> Riddell: only changelog entry and Depends (gl depends)
<Riddell> pef: mixxx compiles
<Riddell> pef: if you're looking for something to package http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=10185
<Riddell> update of konversation needed
<Riddell> hmm, new amarok too today
<Tm_T> uh
<Tm_T> http://jamesots.blogspot.com/2005/11/suses-khelpcenter.html
<Tm_T> yes yes yes
<pef> Riddell: can I upload mixxx or should I ask opinion of another motu ?
<Riddell> pef: got a debdiff?
<pef> Riddell: 2mins
<Tm_T> Riddell: what you think, new css to kubuntu help too? ;)
<Riddell> Tm_T: sure, if you make one
<Tm_T> I can try
<Riddell> it's more than the CSS
<Riddell> XSLT too
<Tm_T> ah, true
<Riddell> or at least the images
<Tm_T> I'll check that one, shouldn't be too hard
<pef> Riddell: http://dev.erodia.net/ubuntu/mixxx/mixxx_1.4.2-1ubuntu1.debdiff
<jjesse> Riddell: how's those stylesheets comming?
<Riddell> pef: looks groovy, upload
<Riddell> jjesse: err, yeah
<Riddell> if I could think today that would help
<pef> Riddell: konversarion merge on bugzilla is assigned to you
<pef> Riddell: will test my first upload :)
<pef> as motu
<Riddell> pef: many entires on bugzilla are assigned to me, I'm not going to get round to all of them
<pef> Riddell: If I want to work on it, should I change assignement or just add a comment ? 
<Riddell> pef: you should change assignment, or you can just go ahead and do it
<pef> Riddell: does merges problem for universe are filled on bugzilla too ?
<Riddell> pef: I'm not sure
<pef> Riddell: I will do the konversation sync this evening :)
<pef> have to go to work now 
<hunger_> Damn... and tonight I have to be in a hotel without net! No updates for me till friday night:-(
<pef> Riddell: just a question about uploads to archive, how can I know if my upload was successfull ? is a mail on dapper-changes the only way ?
<Riddell> pef: it should e-mail you after 5 minutes with ACCEPTED or REJECTED or NEW
<pef> Riddell: mm nothing, maybe silently disappeared :/
<Riddell> pef: probably means your e-mail isn't whitelisted yet, poke elmo
<pef> Riddell: I already ask him, he told me it is whitelisted
<pef> Riddell: I should use this dput config to upload to universe, isn't it ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Uploads
<Riddell> pef: yes
<pef> Riddell: dput foo-x.y_sources.changes ?
<Riddell> dput ubuntu foo....changes
<Riddell> but the ubuntu shouldn't be necessary
<pef> dput ubuntu mypackage_3.2.3-2ubuntu2_source.changes as specified on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Uploads
<pef> mmm
<pef> "Any new packages uploaded are put in a queue to be checked by James Troup (elmo) before being included."
<pef> ok, it's the problem :)
<Riddell> you should still get a NEW e-mail
<pef> Riddell: still nothing
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
<Tonio_> hi Riddell 
<Tonio_> I was wondering about your kftpgrabber revu
<Tonio_> I don't understand what the point is that it has been packaged by another personn...
<Tonio_> as long as this one is not submitted to revu
<Tonio_> would you suggest that we merge our work ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it was just a note to myself
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yours was first so it has priority but it might be worth seeing if the other one does anything better
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course, that's not because "I wanna be the first" ;)
<Tonio_> a package that I don't have to maintain is time to package a new one ;)
<Tonio_> I may have a look at the other one
<Tonio_> Riddell: the problem with libssl-dev depandancy is resolved so I may start uploads toonight or tomorow
* Riddell ponders http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/cd-sleeve-1.png
<\sh> moins riddell...
<Riddell> is that CD design insane or not?
<\sh> wow
<Riddell> that doesn't answer my question :)
<\sh> but remove the black shirt and make a blue breastholder out of it ,)
<\sh> sorry
<\sh> it's great
<\sh> but the colored characters 5.10 are not good for the cover.
<jjesse> that's an awesome cd cover
<\sh> or move them to the left lower edge
<\sh> Riddell: btw...I got the request to work with the debian maintainer on the  pyqt stuff 
<Riddell> \sh: oh, very cool
<\sh> yeah...that will give me more time to work on other things...
<Riddell> \sh: who is the debian maintainer?
<\sh> Riddell: for eric it's torsten marek
<\sh> and for the rest is Ricardo Cardenes Medina
<\sh> and torsten is co-maintainer
<\sh> jesus...i forgot my clothes in the washingmachine...
<\sh> brb
<seaLne> Riddell: i'm not convinced about the colored blocks in the cd cover
<Riddell> seaLne: the 5.10 ones?
<seaLne> yeah
<Riddell> how about without the reflection?
<seaLne> personally i dont like them
<seaLne> "kubuntu" is also not very obvious i'd have said on that design
<seaLne> maybe if kubuntu-girl was faded a bit?
<seaLne> i'd prefer if kubuntu-girl was about 2/3 current size and kubuntu and 5.10.. was larger
<seaLne> i don't think what the cd is really stands out atm
<\sh> Kubuntu must be more white,and larger 
<\sh> the colored characters is imho a nogo...what about the same font but put it next to kubuntu in smaller letters..and move the whole kubuntu 5.10 The Breezy Badger more towards the middle
<\sh> the girl is awsome..
<\sh> whoever it is..tell her she is using the right distro :)
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/cd-sleeve-1.png reload
<hunger> Can I get a look at the girl, too? ;-)
<Riddell> .svg is there for those who want to play about
<Riddell> hunger: http://kubuntu.org/~jr/kubuntu-gurl/images.html
<\sh> Riddell: much much better...
<hunger> Riddell: Yeap, found it, sorry.
<\sh> Riddell: and now remove the white stains on her pants please...it looks like she did some painting works
<Riddell> \sh: trousers.  (you had me worried there)
<\sh> oh well...
<\sh> trousers
<Riddell> did you not see the same coloured paint stains on my trousers? :)
<\sh> Riddell: no...actually not...but it was night...and I had too much beer and too less sleep
<lamont-away> Riddell: my currently (admittely might be superseded...) list is: aleph_0.9.0-2.1 amule_2.0.3-1ubuntu4 bibletime_1.5.1-1 gcc-snapshot_20051023-1 inkscape_0.42.2+0.43pre1-1 kdar_2.0.6-0ubuntu1 kdetv_0.8.8-0ubuntu1 kinstaller_0.2-0ubuntu1 klibido_0.2.3-0ubuntu1 krecipes_0.8.1-0ubuntu2 ksetispy_0.6.4-2build1 kshutdown_0.6.1-0ubuntu1 ktorrent_1.0-0ubuntu1 rosegarden4_1.0-1ubuntu3 superkaramba_0.36-1ubuntu2 swingwt_0.87-2 wordtrans_1.1pre13-5ubun
<lamont-away> tu1
<lamont-away> er, ICE list, that is...
<lamont-away> plenty of kde-love is possible
<\sh> oh jesus...klibido
<\sh> more p0rn from usenet 
<Riddell> lamont-away: ok, thanks
<lamont-away> Riddell: np.  thank you.
* lamont-away will be offline for a couple of days
<\sh> lamont-away: thx for the sig...
<lamont-away> np
<\sh> lamont-away: and have fun the next days :)
<Drakeson> there was a badgerbadgerbadger session here in toronto yesterday
<Drakeson> (jdub)
<Drakeson> It was mostly around gnome and a little around ubuntu actually
<Drakeson> I got a live CD from jdub there
<Riddell> cool
<Drakeson> I couldn't resist the temptation to try it ;)
<Drakeson> the cover and sleeve are not very beautiful but I think that's good enough. I was thinking of having like those "three people" on the sleeve
<Drakeson> if it is not finalized actually ;)
<Riddell> Drakeson: http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/cd-sleeve-1.png
<Riddell> Drakeson: http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/cd-sleeve-1.svg
<Riddell> Drakeson: http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/cd-sleeve-back.svg
<Drakeson> now I see there is a little issue there. let me fix it ...
<Drakeson> Riddell: can you give me this file: /home/jr/kubuntu/kubuntu-gurl/kubuntu-gurlie-02.png
<Riddell> Drakeson: uploaded to same directory
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jr/tmp/cd-disk.svg
<Riddell> I can't work out how to clip the logo to the disk there
<_Sime> icefox: SYN
<Drakeson> will do
* Riddell goes to bed
<Drakeson> good night Riddell :)
<Riddell> Drakeson: if you have adobe software you can make it fit to the "CD Wallet" and "CD/DVD Duplication (Standard Coverage)" on http://www.amstore.co.uk/cd-dvd-artwork-templates.htm
<Drakeson> illustrator or photoshop?
<spstarr_work> Toronto?
<spstarr_work> who? <- Toronto
<spstarr_work> whos in Toronto?
<Drakeson> me
<Drakeson> what?
<spstarr_work> Drakeson there was a badgerbadgerbadger session here in toronto yesterday <?
<Drakeson> yep
<spstarr_work> whats that?
<Drakeson> jdub was here yesterday
<Drakeson> Jeff Waugh I mean
<spstarr_work> but whats a badgerx3 session?
<spstarr_work> I dont think I've met jdub yet
<Drakeson> http://www.gnome.org/~jdub/
<Drakeson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BadgerBadgerBadgerTour
<Drakeson> anyway it went mostly around some cool apps in the gnome booth: Tomboy, Gstreamer's future, beagle, Istanbul, and a few more. also he talked about bazaar and launchpad
<Drakeson> I discovered about 4-5 brains in the audience, other people were just usual linux users.
* olwin is away: Away at the moment
<_Sime> Where are all the development manual pages, like xrandr(3)? I just can't find the right packages... anyone?
<spstarr_work> rants
<spstarr_work> whens the next one in Toronto? :)
<Drakeson> next one? what do you mean? there is no next one as far as I know
<spstarr_work> oh :(
<Drakeson> are you in Toronto?
<spstarr_work> yup
<Drakeson> UofT?
<spstarr_work> Markham right now :)
<Drakeson> :)
<Drakeson> I am now in the process of application for my phd ;)
<spstarr_work> oh your in Scarborough? :)
* spstarr_work waves from above Steeles
<Drakeson> no, in downtown
<spstarr_work> oh
* Drakeson waves from Bay
<spstarr_work> im @ Warden / 14th
* Drakeson is almost around Bay-Bloor
<Drakeson> do you work for ati?
<Tm_T> phew
* Drakeson is away
<spstarr_work> no
<spstarr_work> but im not too far from them
<spstarr_work> :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-06
<nixternal> i know imbrandon ;)
<nixternal> imbrandon and Riddell, i know all about it!! but when I connected, it said I was the only one connected
<nixternal> so your secret is good with me, as long as the money is good ;)
<imbrandon> ??
<imbrandon> nixternal: what are you talking about
<nixternal> what opened this morning ;)
<imbrandon> ohh
<imbrandon> you listenting to voip ?
<nixternal> i heard you say the whole world knows ;)
<nixternal> yup
<imbrandon> heh
<nixternal> i listened to your koffice one too
<nixternal> i have been listening to all kubuntu ones
<imbrandon> you guys listen to the koffice one?
<nixternal> i did
<imbrandon> rockon
<nixternal> that is why i was putting the XML info in the channel here hoping someone would grab it
<imbrandon> this is the first i've looked at irc all day
<nixternal> MS and Novell will confir on the XML standard
<nixternal> and create patches for OOo
<nixternal> so, I think KO2 will look at going that way, as that is how MS is proposing an "OPen Standard"
<nixternal> im thinking less than 18 months as well...maybe as soon as next year
<imbrandon> ok afk
<Riddell> nixternal: eek!
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkRoaming interesting
<nixternal> yes it is working
<nixternal> im listening to whoever is screaming into it
<Lure_> Riddell: I was on network-roaming session - we need to review knetworkmanager impact
<nixternal> imbrandon: shut off your phone - that is a lot of political stuff coming through ;)
<nixternal> hahaa
<nixternal> you guys are nuts
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal 
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee!
<nixternal> ahnold is republican!
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you around?
<nixternal> Hobbsee: he is in a room talking some trash right now ;)   i am listening to them
<Hobbsee> nixternal: ahhhh....might be fun to listen to
<nixternal> funny stuff today
<Hobbsee> nixternal: what's the current time there?  looks like a good schedule
<nixternal> 18:00
<nixternal> they are just now finishing up
<nixternal> that kind of sucks for you though ;(
<Hobbsee> darn it.  indeed. i'm up late today
<nixternal> but Hobbsee, i heard they will have the recordings later, now i don't know if that is every room though, or just sabdfl
<Hobbsee> i would have liked the session that's just finishing
<Hobbsee> i can read a wiki :P
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> if they'd written it
<Hobbsee> hopefully i'll be able to get to some more of it on wednesday
<nixternal> i was here all day long
<nixternal> i feel sloppy from sitting in my chair all day
<Hobbsee> hah
<DaSkreech> Allo
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee, nixternal, bddebian: Hello :-)
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<bddebian> Heya DaSkreech
* jdong has another one of his ktorrent-svn cherry picking sessions :)
<Hobbsee> jdong: yes, you going to write the sru to get it in?
<Hobbsee> to edgy?
<Hobbsee> jdong: how's the forum stuff going?
<jdong> Hobbsee: how tough are sru's to write?
<Hobbsee> jdong: dunno, never written one.
<crimsun> not difficult.
<Hobbsee> jdong: you've got ot go thru mdz, etc i believe
<jdong> yeah
<jdong> can I cheat and use backports instead? :D
<crimsun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<crimsun> if the fixes are invasive, you don't have a choice.
<jdong> crimsun: is feisty not open to uploads yet?
<crimsun> jdong: no
<jdong> oh
<jdong> hehe
<jdong> I put the patches up on bug 70529
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70529 in ktorrent "Two patches from upstream SVN" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70529
<jdong> I'm gonna test those patches for a bit longer
<jdong> anyone have some spare time and is willing to prepare a source package with those patches?
<crimsun> that's you.
<jdong> okie :)
<jdong> that means no cheap shortcuts for me :D
<Hobbsee> jdong: if you're hte backporter, and you're talking about cheap shortcuts, then i'm afraid.
<jdong> Hobbsee: a few wildcards in debian/rules never hurt anyone :D
<crimsun> you really don't want two members of backporters reading that.
<jdong> joking, joking :)
<Hobbsee> what'd i miss?
<jdong> ok, proper debdiff uploaded to bug ticket
<jdong> will take care of the rest of this SRU stuff when I'm more awake
* jdong goes for coffee
<Hobbsee> that was kinda fun....
* jdong wonders if backporting from edgy-updates -> dapper is an option?
<crimsun> jdong: that's not a suitable SRU candidate.
<crimsun> jdong: point #2 is a bit of a stretch but conceivable. point #1 is a feature addition and not suitable.
<crimsun> jdong: I prefer a -backport request
<Hobbsee> gah, how do i mute the system beep?  or turn it down
<jdong> crimsun: yeah, I agree, it's not very -updates suited
<jdong> crimsun: how would you feel about doing it as a manual upload to -backports?
<Hobbsee> hmm.  i found a bug
<crimsun> jdong: I wouldn't have a problem with that.
<DaSkreech> Sweet we closed more bugs than we opened two weeks ina row
<jdong> crimsun: who would I contact to approve/disapprove of those patches for inclusion in feisty?
<itsyou> hello
<Hobbsee> heya
<itsyou> developers here... right?
<jdong> itsyou: something like that :)
<jdong> and the occasional pseudo-developer :D
<itsyou> well i need to get a request through the kernel developers
<jdong> #ubuntu-kernel would be better
<jdong> if any of them are awake at this time
<itsyou> really? OK.
<itsyou> let me go there. Thanks !
<jdong> this is more of a kubuntu developers channel
<jdong> stuff related to KDE or KDE packages here
<Hobbsee> itsyou: they're all at a conference, and mostly at dinner at the moment
<Hobbsee> itsyou: so you probably wont find them today
<Hobbsee> Uptime: 2 hours and 20 minutes
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<Hobbsee> hey Lure 
* jdong looks around for victims
<itsyou> yep, that channel is silent
<jdong> http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/bug70529/
<Lure_> hi Hobbsee
<jdong> ^^ KTorrent 2.0.3 with two svn backports, dapper/edgy packages call for testing
<jdong> report back to launchpad ticket
<Hobbsee> Lure_: how hard is kmilo to hack?
<Lure_> Hobbsee: not hard - it is not that much code.
<Lure_> Hobbsee: what do you want to do?
* jdong tried hacking kmilo once
<jdong> but then realized his problem lied in KMix's dcop interface
<jdong> and then gave up :D
<Hobbsee> Lure_: adding some of my laptop buttons (dell 6400) to it
<Lure_> Hobbsee: to generic or to dell module? are keys returning proper keycodes?
<Hobbsee> Lure_: havent looked yet
<Hobbsee> and i dont understand the first questoin
<Lure_> does anybody know for any open smtp server that could be used to sent @ubuntu/kubuntu mail? 
* Lure_ cannot use my ISP smtp server from hotel/google :-(
<Hobbsee> Lure_: sure, ubuntu has one
<Lure_> Hobbsee: yes? which one?
<Hobbsee> s = smtplib.SMTP('fiordland.ubuntu.com')
* Lure_ trying...
<Hobbsee> doesnt require authing or anything
<Hobbsee> it's what gets used for the request sync, now :)
<Hobbsee> Lure_: someone's already added it, it just hasnt been fixed
<crimsun> jdong: eh? I suppose anyone in core-dev
<crimsun> jdong: I don't see feisty as problematic wrt ktorrent, because the floodgates will be open "soon"
<jdong> ok
<jdong> crimsun: I'm gonna let that backport candidate sit and test for a bit more, but eventually I'll need someone to upload it
<Lure_> Hobbsee: fiordland.ubuntu.com does not seem to work for me :-(
<Hobbsee> Lure_: darn!
<Hobbsee> Lure_: those keycodes for the dell 6400 are right, if you wanted to add them
<Lure_> Hobbsee: where are they? on wiki?
<Hobbsee> Lure_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LukaRenko/Keycodes?highlight=%28LukaRenko%29
<crimsun> jdong: rule of thumb is that at least 5 people need to ACK a working backport
* Hobbsee wonders if we can chuck that sort of thing into -updates
<jdong> crimsun: ok, sounds good
<Hobbsee> else, i'll just use a local package, and get it into feisty :)
* jdong watches his DHT nodes count up
<jdong> crimsun: I am gonna register a Ubuntu Backports Testing Team to try to recruit more beta testers from the forums... any objections?
<crimsun> jdong: not at all
<jdong> ok
<claydoh> woah! ktorrent rocks now
<Lure_> Hobbsee: ok, the following keycodes are not mapped: 170, 204, 212 and 101 - we would need to add some sensible xkeysyms to /usr/share/apps/kxkb/ubuntu.xmodmap  
<Lure_> Hobbsee: and some sane default action in kmilo - this will not be accepted in -updates for sure
<Hobbsee> Lure_: and some of the multimedia keys on the front
<Lure_> Hobbsee: ?
<Lure_> Hobbsee: multimedia keys are handled by apps themself (amarok...)
<Hobbsee> Lure_:  play/pause doesnt work
<Hobbsee> ahh okay
<Lure_> Hobbsee: really? what does it do? nothing?
<Hobbsee> Lure_: yep
<Hobbsee> Lure_: track forward also does nothing
<Hobbsee> Lure_: the rest on the front work
<Hobbsee> 204 212 work here.
<Hobbsee> sorry, 212, 101 work here
<Hobbsee> 204 doesnt
<Hobbsee> 170 doesnt
<jdong> claydoh: lol,what makes it rock? :D
<Hobbsee> Lure_: ^
<Lure_> Hobbsee: I can see why play/pause would not work, but not why next track would not work - can you check amarok -> Settings -> Configure global shortcuts
<claydoh> well nosht connecttions as far as I can see, but it conneted to the tracker almot instataneously angd with good speed
<claydoh> it has never done that for this tracker
<Hobbsee> Lure_: ahhh,, they're set differently
<claydoh> um, no dht connections as far as I can see
<Lure_> Hobbsee: they should match (XF86xxxx)
<claydoh> rather
<jdong> claydoh: yeah, there's been steady improvement in the performance department
<jdong> claydoh: if you're testing the packages I posted, the DHT tick marks will still show X'es for uTorrent
<Hobbsee> Lure_: way cool :)
<jdong> but if a forced ping to uTorrent succeeds and a new node is discovered, the node count will increment
<Hobbsee> Lure_: if i set them manually, they do
<claydoh> was gonna try out another svn version, but have been trying out qbittorrent
<jdong> in my testing I was able to get 50 nodes off a forced uTorrent peer
<jdong> before this patch it was unable to get any nodes off uTorrent
<Lure_> Hobbsee: do not understand why they do not work out of the box
<Hobbsee> Lure_: neither
<claydoh> i also connect to all peers, tho the  2 I am using don't have many seeders/leechers
<jdong> claydoh: I've got svn debs at http://buntudot.org/people/~jdong/ktorrent/ if you feel particularly lazy :D
<claydoh> duh!
<claydoh> already there
<jdong> :D
<jdong> some are quicker to catch on :D
<claydoh> :)
<claydoh> using the one in reference to the bug 70529
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70529 in edgy-backports "Two patches from upstream SVN" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70529
<Hobbsee> Lure_: what would happen if we hardcoded those keys into amarok as alternate keys?  would they be recognised?
<Lure_> Hobbsee: this is what should be done by default 
<Hobbsee> Lure_: yes...hmmm....
<Lure_> Hobbsee: maybe it works only for new users (new .kde)
<Hobbsee> Lure_: possibly.  what's weird is that some keys have been put in, and others havent - and this is from the .kde where there were no multimedia buttons
<jdong> claydoh: that's still 2.0.3 with some SVN patches... look in the svn-* directories for actual 2.1~dev SVN packages
<Hobbsee> Lure_: oh, and that bluetooth section - that seems to work fine anyway
<claydoh> done :)
<Hobbsee> bleh.  i cant see where it goes in
<Hobbsee> Lure_: you know, this c++ looks kinda different from the stuff we do thru uni :P
<Riddell> \sh_away: fancy packaging the new pyqt 4 and pykde 3?
<Riddell> \sh_away: sebas says he'll buy you a beer
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!  how's UDS going?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: busy busy!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so you're going to have amazing stuff to bring back and implement, so kubuntu will rock, and i can just sit back and relax :)
<Riddell> mmmmm
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yay, you agree!  :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Riddell> imbrandon: we should replace openoffice base with kexi, it works better 
<Kuhrscher> sebas: Do you have one minute?
<_Sime> \sh_away: Are you on the PyKDE mailing list?
<Hobbsee> hey sredna 
<sredna> Hi Hobbsee :)
<sredna> How are you?
<Hobbsee> sredna: good, reading crackful suggestions on the forums :)
<Hobbsee> sredna: and i just got home from work
<sredna> :-)
<sredna> So did I, and now I have to go work a bit on my boat, to get it ready for the winter seacon
<Hobbsee> fun :)
<Hobbsee> winter?
<Hobbsee> you'd be german or something?
* sredna is a dane
<Hobbsee> ooh, interesting :)
<Hobbsee> hey el!
<el> heya Hobbsee :)
<hunger> Anyone considering to package basket notepad now that it went stable?
<abattoir> hunger: seaLne is packaging it, if i'm not mistaken
<abattoir> or has packaged it...
<abattoir> (edgy packages are available at basket.kde.org)
<hunger> abattoir: Thanks for the info.
* hunger still has it installed manually...
<abattoir> actually only i386 :P
<abattoir> hunger: no problem :)
<JohnFlux2> anyone in ca and awake?
<JohnFlux2> i think breakfast starts at 6? or 7?
<bddebian> Heya
<sredna> There is something broken with konquerors toolbars, sometimes a window shows unwanted toolbars
<sredna> I wonder if it
<sredna> S a kubuntu thing, or a kde one
<fdoving> tonio is working on that, afaik.
<fdoving> he mentioned the bug some time ago.
<sredna> Thanks :)
<LeeJunFan> Is there a reason the patch for kopete to get back on AIM/ICQ hasn't hit the repos yet? #69583 Seems the fix has been known since the day it broke a week ago.
<LeeJunFan> Just getting a lot of people asking and I want to know what to tell them.
<mhb_> hi all
<mhb> does somebody have more info about today's mtv schedule?
<abattoir> mhb: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/uds-mtv/2006-11-06/ , i think
<mhb> thanks
<mhb> they should have updated the wiki
<MidMark> hi
<MidMark> I've noticed that here -> http://www.kubuntu.org/documentation.php there is a lot of confusion
<MidMark> there is a link to the 6.06 release notes
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:Riddell] : Welcome to #kubuntu-devel | Free Smoothies in the Googleplex | http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/uds-mtv/2006-11-06/ | Kubuntu Edgy rocks! | https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+specs | Katapult 0.3.1.4 parteh in #katapult  | Please ask Spads to configure your VOIP registration in #canonical-sysadmin and see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitMountainView/Participate
<Riddell> MidMark: doh, I havn't updated that yet
<MidMark> Riddell: the strange thing is, look at the link, inside it talks about 6.10 but it says 7.04 Feisty!
<MidMark> so: 6.06 release notes link -> talk about 6.10 -> but refer to 7.04
<MidMark> how many version??? :)
<Riddell> at least that will cover most of our users :)
<MidMark> lol
<nixternal> hey Riddell, i provided a fix for the documentation.php previously..if you want me to resend it to you, let me know
<Riddell> nixternal: I must hve missed or forgotten about that, please resend
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/kwww-doc.diff
<Riddell> hah, jjesse has also sent me an e-mail about that
<imbrandon> moins nixternal 
<imbrandon> ( and everyone )
<nixternal> moins imbrandon ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: applied, many thanks
<nixternal> no problem sir
<MidMark> nice
<bobesponja> hey
<bobesponja> I suppose you use script to add the 'Get Help Online' and 'Translate this application' links to the Help menu in the toolbar of each app
<bobesponja> any idea where I could find those scripts?
<Riddell> bobesponja: it's not a script, it's a patch to kdelibs
<bobesponja> Riddell: k thanx, and may I ask where to find it? :)
<fdoving> bobesponja: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs_3.5.5-0ubuntu3.diff.gz - it's somewhere in the diff.
<fdoving> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdelibs/kdelibs_3.5.5.orig.tar.gz
<bobesponja> fdoving: thanx a lot
<fdoving> bobesponja: I actually have a recent kdelibs locally, uploaded the patch to http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/kubuntu_51_launchpad_integration.diff
<bobesponja> fdoving: thanx again
<fdoving> no problem :)
<bobesponja> fdoving: does the kdelibs_3.5.5-0ubuntu3.diff.gz  contains all the change yo do to kde? 
<fdoving> yes.
<fdoving> that's the idea.
<fdoving> there is one diff for every package.
<fdoving> and we have kubuntu-default-settings to override some default settings too.
<fdoving> (that's a package)
<bobesponja> you mean one diff for every package about the launchpad stuff too?
<fdoving> no.
<fdoving> that's just kdeibs.
<fdoving> kdelibs.
<bobesponja> what change do you do to all the other package?
<bobesponja> I mean what kind of change :)
<fdoving> mostly packaging related changes.
<fdoving> as far as i'm aware.
<bobesponja> you mean change to debian package?
<fdoving> yes.
<bobesponja> k thanx a lot for taking the time to answer all my questions
<fdoving> no problem. :)
<bobesponja> maybe we could write a howto for people that want to make kubuntu derivs so they can easily modificate stuff like kubuntu icons and links to launchpad and stuff
<fdoving> go ahead :)
<fdoving> the wiki is a nice place to start :)
<bobesponja> fdoving: does kubuntu-default-settings contains any artwork change?
<bobesponja> ok, got the source and it does :)
<fdoving> bobesponja: it contains the default wallpaper, the kmenu side image, the panel background, the kdm theme, ksplash theme, etc.
<bobesponja> fdoving: what's that .bz?
<bobesponja> I mean .bzr
<fdoving> bazaar revision history.
<fdoving> !bzr
<ubotu> bzr is Bazaar-NG, a decentralized revision control system designed to be easy for developers and end users alike. Decentralized revision control systems give people the ability to work over the internet using the bazaar development model.
<bobesponja> k thanx, looks cool
<bobesponja> fdoving: another question. is there a script to create a livecd from a kubuntu install? or do you setup the kubuntu livecd patching the ubuntu one to use kubiquiti and kubuntu artwork?
<fdoving> I don't know anything about livecd-making. not into that. sorry.
<bobesponja> k, no problem. Maybe the kubuntu devel is more appropriate for that
<bobesponja> I meant mailling list
<fdoving> the wiki got some info on modifying livecds.
<fdoving> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6.06
<bobesponja> thanx again :)
<fdoving> also http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<fdoving> could be usefull.
<bobesponja> k 
<xeros> status
<xeros> sorry
<vandenoever> hi guys, which package do i need to be able to do 'man select' ?
<bddebian> mandb?
<vandenoever> ah, found it: manpages-dev
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-07
<fdoving> gnite.
<Tonio_> Lure_: don't you come to the meeting ?
<Lure_> Tonio_: thanks for reminder
<Tonio_> imbrandon: don't you come ?
<apokryphos> is kde adopting Ubuntu gnome's "no tab" policy?
<apokryphos> kubuntu's kde, I mean, of course
<Jucato> apokryphos: what do you mean?
<crimsun> you completely missed the joke ;)
<Jucato> just woke up... so I probably did... :(
<crimsun> when you put seb and keybuk together, there's a lot of junk flying through the air
<apokryphos> phooo
<apokryphos> crimsun: I thought it might just be a crazy ubuntu-gnome-like usability decision
<crimsun> yeah, who needs tabs anyhow
<apokryphos> 8)
<crimsun> too confusing to new users!
<apokryphos> all my windows users find it a slightly odd concept at first, but it's pretty mainstream now with firefox *and* IE
<crimsun> I didn't like tabs at first, but now it's a lifesaver with this tiny screen
<apokryphos> tabs for quite a few sessions, tree-view for millions (kate, irc)
<apokryphos> though actually I don't hold to that in the case of browsers; need maximum horizontal browsing space 8)
<Riddell> crimsun: what's the joke?
<crimsun> Riddell: elimination of tabs
<jjesse> ah man i want a free smoothie :(
<apokryphos> [00:54:11]  <Burgwork> seb128: what was the final conclusion from that tab discussion?
<apokryphos> [00:55:22]  <Keybuk> Burgwork: we're eliminating all tabs from all applications and using multiple windows
<apokryphos> [00:55:30]  <Burgwork> Keybuk: right
<apokryphos> [00:55:32]  <seb128> tabs are evil
<Riddell> funny people :)
<Jucato> :D
* apokryphos goes to eat some ungullible pie
<Riddell> hello freet15 
<jjesse> hello Riddell
<freet15> Riddell: Helo
<freet15> where are you?
<Riddell> freet15: ubiquity bof, googleplex, USA
<Riddell> jjesse: I'll save you a smoothie
<jjesse> hiya Hobbsee
<jjesse> Riddell: thanks
<jjesse> Hobbsee: do you have a toshiba a20 laptop?
<freet15> Riddell: o~
<Riddell> jjesse: is anything happening with the kubuntu feisty docs spec?
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<jjesse> not much, i know nixternal and i have discussed some minor things, but the biggest thing is to re-write the desktop guide including material from the book and finish the switching from windows guide that was done in ubuntu but not kubuntu
<Hobbsee> jjesse: nope
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse, Jucato!
<jjesse> Hobbsee: hmm i thought you had a toshiba laptop
<Hobbsee> oh darn i didnt grab headphones
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i do, an a10
<jjesse> ah
<Hobbsee> but it's not here, i got a new one ;0
<Hobbsee> * :)
<jjesse> i can't get my to suspend :(
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> kernel issue?
<Hobbsee> mine wouldnt suspend very well before edgy, if at all
<jjesse> don't know if its a kernel issue, but if i use the power management and mark "supsend if laptop lid is closed" it will suspend everytime i loging
<jjesse> i get a message that says "laptop lid is closed suspending"
<Hobbsee> it suspends every time you login?
<jjesse> correct, if i have checked "suspend laptop if lid is closed"
<Hobbsee> very odd.  i never tried that, as i knew suspend was weird on my laptop
<Hobbsee> X would never quite come back correctly - changes in xorg.conf to the mouse would never be taken
<jjesse> hibernate works fine
<Hobbsee> you know, the floor really isnt a good place to do an assignment
<freet15> Did you find something from your dmesg and log ?
<Riddell> it's a bug in guidance-power-manager
<jjesse> i think i filed one already
<Riddell> sebas: I'm changing kubuntu-samba from discussion to drafting, unless someone in your room objects
<jjesse> bug #70102
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70102 in kde-guidance "Problems w/ Laptop always suspending" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70102
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i'm thinking we should hardcode the laptop multimedia buttons as the alternate global shortcuts for amarok
<Hobbsee> for some reason, only some of them seem to be, on my profile at least
<Hobbsee> hey jdong 
<jjesse> ok just restarted computer and received the "laptop lid is closed doing nothing" anything i can do to help troubleshoot that bug?
<Lure> jjesse: can you do the following: before login, switch to text console (Ctrl-Alt-F1), login and start lshal -m
<jjesse> sure
<Lure> jjesse: then switch to Ctrl-Alt-F7 and login, then switch back to Ctrl-Alt-F1 and send us output of lshal -m
<Lure> and you should have lid setting to None!
<jjesse> i'll update the bug w/ what i see
<jjesse> i do
<jjesse> i think
<jjesse> :)
<Lure> jjesse: thanks 
<Lure> jjesse: and please attach output of "lshal"
<jjesse> will do
<jdong> Hobbsee: hey
<jdong> grr geez I forgot what I was about to do
<Hobbsee> hehe
* jdong taps head
<Hobbsee> jdong: you can laugh at serious forum crack if you want :P
* Jucato taps jdong
<Jucato> er.. "jdong's head"
<jdong> Hobbsee: oh boy :)
<jjesse> ooooo i like serious forum crack
<jdong> oh yes! e-mail a bzr bundle!
<Jucato> serious crack? :P
<Hobbsee> jjesse: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294066
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yep.  in my view, anyway
<jjesse> lol
<Jucato> whoa! Hobbsee posted something?!?! :-O
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sure i do.  i've posted 3 things today
* Jucato goes looking for them :P
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> one was my desktop, another was "let's think about the size of cds before we try adding the text installer onto the live cd.  duh"
<Hobbsee> and i've forgotten what the third was
<Jucato> desktop screenshots, "we failed ubuntu?"
<Hobbsee> clearly, i dont have much patience for stupid suggestions, particularly at the above thread
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that too. 
<Jucato> and new forum ambassadors :)
<Hobbsee> i did?
<Hobbsee> oh yeah
* Jucato wonders if he should apply for the job/title... :P
<Hobbsee> sure, why not
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> you seem more sensible than a lot of those people :P
<Jucato> but not more sensible than jdong :)
<Hobbsee> no, he's crazy.  he helps run the forums.
<Jucato> hahah yeah that's worse :)
<jdong> :)
* jdong is losing hair over the forums
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> poor you :P
<jjesse> why do they do they seem to want karma and automatic membership for posting to the forums, but not be under the CC?
<Hobbsee> they want automatic membership?  of what?
<Hobbsee> as in, ubuntu membership?
<Jucato> they do?
<jjesse> i thought i read that in one of the specs
<Jucato> jdong: are you in udsmtv? ubuntu demon is there, right?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes, he is
<Hobbsee> they both are, i think
<Hobbsee> jjesse: ah right.  i didnt read a lot of the specs
<Jucato> hm... that wouldn't be good, would it?
<jdong> Jucato: I'm not there
<Jucato> jdong: ah...
* Jucato wonders if it's worth it to plow through 19 pages of the "forum ambassadors" thread...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sort of.  there's a lot of rubbish on there.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it's probably worth a skim, if you're interested in it
<Jucato> I'm not used to forum rubbish anymore... at least not like before... :(
<Hobbsee> haha
<Jucato> IRC can really change you... :P
<jjesse> agreed i don't ever use the forums
<jjesse> except perhaps if i find something from google
<Jucato> I started with the forums. It was a big help to me at that time. I rarely post questions anymore, though.
<Hobbsee> same here
<Hobbsee> actually, i do use a couple of howtos on there that arent on crack
<Jucato> hehe
<jjesse> if they are good they should be moved over to hte wiki
<Hobbsee> they may well be - i just google to find them
<Jucato> if they are *really* good, reproducible, and not error prone (or on crack...)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> like "how to backup your entire system"
<jjesse> ok time to go take the whinning dog out for his evening consitutional
<jjesse> brb
<Jucato> oh, I forgot, they have to be maintained or updated too...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: nice desktop background!  :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :)  yep
* Jucato resists the urge to call it a wallpaper...
<Hobbsee> what's wrong with calling it a wallpaper?
<Jucato> where's the wall? :P
<Hobbsee> point
<Jucato> don't mind me. it's just my silly "the desktop metaphor needs updating" opinion :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> btw, what's that app beside the firefox icon? (monitor with a sea shell?)
<Jucato> er.. is that even a seashell? lol
<Hobbsee> Jucato: konsole. and yes, it is a seashell
<Jucato> hm... from the looks of the K Menu, I'm guessing you're not using Crystal SVG, are you? :)
<Hobbsee> correct
<Hobbsee> crystal icons 0.9
<Jucato> ooh. 
<Jucato> from our repos?
<Hobbsee> of course
<Hobbsee> oh, wait
<Hobbsee> i think so
* Jucato tries
<Hobbsee> nope, i must have added that one by hand
* Jucato is still apt-getting :)
* Hobbsee likes how it's so glassy looking
<Hobbsee> the folders are really nice
<Jucato> not as nice as Oxygen, I bet :P
<Jucato> ok, it wasn't the one from the repos...
<Hobbsee> yeah, but i tend not to compile from svn
<Hobbsee> it's from kdelook then
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> I somehow like that (your) K Menu icon better than the current one... although it doesn't look much like a gear...
<Hobbsee> yeah...that's the part i dont really like of that theme
<Hobbsee> well, ki'm more used to having my butterfly kmenu.  but it does look pretty :)
<Jucato> butterfly... :)
<Hobbsee> yup
<Jucato> whew! Konqi's crash monitor extension is a lifesaver!
<Jucato> was Kopete 0.12.2 backported in Dapper?
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell :)
<Riddell> you're a whole day ahead of me now
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: stop living in the past!
<Hobbsee> @time sydney
<Ubugtu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: November 07 2006, 17:00:04
<abattoir> Hi Riddell, Hobbsee
<abattoir> Riddell: how's the summit going?
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir 
<Riddell> abattoir: busy and groovy
<abattoir> Riddell: good ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: got pages for the stuff that you've been discussing so far, or will we all have to wait till the summit is over?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: the specs we've discussed have notes on them, but most aren't written yet
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right, and the specs with notes have accompanying wiki pages, if we want to read?  (knowing that most of them didnt before)
<Riddell> yes, the wiki page has the content
<Hobbsee|Remote> cool
<Hobbsee> Riddell: have you got imbrandon off that mountain dew rubbish yet?  :P
<Riddell> Hobbsee: last I saw he was on beer, but I shall introduce him to irn bru soon enough
<Hobbsee> Riddell: haha :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what can i participate in tomorrow, via voip?  anything?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: actually tomorrow we only have drafting scheduled
<Riddell> we will probably do other things too but more ad-hoc
<Riddell> I can ping you on irc when we do that
<Riddell> I want to do artwork tomorrow
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: that'd be good :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i'm at uni for a couple of hours, but might be here the rest of the time.  the timing is out, of course :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: do you have voip all set up?  have you need trying it out?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i've got it set up, a slight bit of buzz, but it should be fine
<Hobbsee> i can try it out anyway, if you want
<Riddell> someone tell tonio I edited kubuntu-multimedia-simplification when he gets back onlnie
<Hobbsee> will do
<abattoir> hmm, simplify oem installation was apparently on the agenda today...
<Hobbsee> sounds like the wifi is better than it was in paris, anyway
<abattoir> Riddell: any idea what came out of it?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: it's the Googleplex :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: true.  i thought i heard they were still having a bit of trouble
<abattoir> they probably have the best connection in the planet
<abattoir> Hobbsee: oh ok
<abattoir> *on the planet
<Hobbsee> lol
<Riddell> abattoir: no, I wasn't at it
<Riddell> abattoir: we're on google's crappy slow guest network, it's quite depressing
<abattoir> Riddell: oh, i guess you were at the language selector meeting
<abattoir> Riddell: oh, that's sad to hear :(
* abattoir wonders if all of Mountain View is on that wireless network
<Riddell> no, but Silicon Vally is great for everywhere having free wifi
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so they all have free wifi, but it's a guest network, and therefore crap?
<Hobbsee> ah yes, discussing more of kde4 in feisty
* Mez pokes hobbsee
* Hobbsee pokes Mez 
* Hobbsee attacks Mez with a large saucepan
* Mez fends off Hobbsee with a large stick
* Hobbsee attacks Mez with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (tm)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: ping 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: pong
<imbrandon> heya girly
<Hobbsee> heya :)
<Hobbsee> how's UDS?
<imbrandon> good, headed to the room soon
<Hobbsee> fun
<Hobbsee> hah @ -devel
<imbrandon> just pokin in the room for a sec
<imbrandon> @ -devel ?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: #ubuntu-devel
<Lure> [00:21]  <mnepton> Hobbsee: Brandon keeps asking if i have nude photos of you. make it stop.
<imbrandon> HAHHA
<imbrandon> yea he is accross the room
<imbrandon> i slapped him for ya
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<imbrandon> elk and jono say hi
<crimsun> insanity abounds.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: say hi back to them for me, please :)
<imbrandon> heya crimsun 
<imbrandon> wish you were both here
<imbrandon> they say "HI" and i think we are going to the rooms for the night, gnight
<Hobbsee> someone has to keep control of au, i'm afraid
<Hobbsee> night!
<Hobbsee> going to the rooms for what though?
<imbrandon> i dont have as many BoF's scheduled tomarrow so i'll try to catch up in irc
<imbrandon> sleep, it 12pm localtime
<imbrandon> later yall
<Mez> For feck sake
<Hobbsee> Mez: hmmm?
<Mez> I wish people would not try to upload things to ubuntu that I'm working on
* Mez slaps Tonio_
<Mez> even though he isnt here
<Hobbsee> hah
<Mez> Subject: 	katapult_0.3.1.4-0ubuntu1_source.changes Rejected
<Mez> since when has feisty been open ?
<Hobbsee> it's not been widely announced, i dont think
<crimsun> it's not open afaik.
<Mez> crimsun, so howcome I just got a bounce from soyuz rejecting a package due to a missing orig.tar.gz
<crimsun> Mez: even if you had uploaded one built with -sa, it should have done into the queue
<crimsun> s/done/gone/
<Mez> crimsun, manual review ?
<crimsun> afaik, yes
<Mez> hmmm
<Mez> feisty is now the default for "currently translated in rosetta"
<Mez> why is tonio_ never on IRC?
<crimsun> 19:09 -!- Tonio_ [i=tonio@conference/ubuntuconf/x-e22d0608c7d27a36]  has quit [Remote closed the connection] 
<Hobbsee> Mez: he often is.  but when you arent
<Mez> yeah - but he's uploading crap to ubuntu
<Mez> omfg... what the hell
<Mez> Hobbsee, could you help me a little here
<Mez> you're a MOTU right ?
* Mez -> bed
<hunger> Any chance of getting a Qt update for edgy?
<hunger> I guess this is a bad time to ask with everybody being at google...
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> unlikely, i would assume
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/wlassistant/+bug/64841
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64841 in wlassistant "wireless assisant does not connect in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  
<Hobbsee> someone probably needs to look into that and figure otu why
<gnomefreak> fdoving: you here?
<gnomefreak> if anyone is able to change kubuntu.org pages. the upgrade process needs to be rewritten. the way its written now can really bork an upgrade pretty bad. it should be something more like install kubuntu-desktop and others before you change your sources.list file and/or use update-manager as it will grab missing -desktop package for you. and it will fix the libgl1-mesa-glx version issues with compiz among other issues. heres the link ht
<nixternal> gnomefreak: which way should it be?
<nixternal> anyway you do it will bork it ;)
<gnomefreak> nixternal: if its not gonna say to use update-manager the very first thing should be to install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<gnomefreak> before changing the repos
<gnomefreak> and it should state since your doing it with apt to remove any and all non-official packages
<nixternal> ya, i thought when i did that page i did it the upgrade manager way with adept, but i don't remember now...have to wait for Riddell, since he is the one with access there
<gnomefreak> there is a bug report pointing to that page (his upgrade failied badly) but it can be a number of reasons. those are just changes off top of head that need to be made
<nixternal> gnomefreak: those instructions are already there
<gnomefreak> nixternal: in wrong order. you need kubuntu-desktop to be installed before upgrading so it has no issues grabbing packages from it
<gnomefreak> the way it reads atm the upgrade will fail. if those packages are not installed before starting
<nixternal> ahhhh
<gnomefreak> nixternal: peek at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<gnomefreak> if the user is using xgl/compiz the upgrade will fail anyway due to libgl1-mesa-glx being a different version (higher) than the one in edgy. update-manager fixes that for the user.
<nixternal> gnomefreak: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/upgrading.diff
<gnomefreak> looks good thank you
* nixternal now passes it on ;)
<nixternal> Riddell: http://nixternal.ubuntu-rocks.org/upgrading.diff    <-- fixed upgrading section to the 6.10 release notes page ;)
<bddebian> Heya
<hunger> When will the devs get back from mountainview?
<Tm_T> Never, they are captured as slaves.
<mhb> hunger: it's hard to smuggle devices to Europe, so probably never
<Tm_T> "devices" =)
<hunger> Tm_T: Well, if the google ppl at mountainview are anything like those at dublin, then I actually believe that!
* hunger thought google openhouse at aKademy was spooky.
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi me	
<Riddell> Mez: 
<Mez> Riddell, if you can make sure kds is set up for voip so I can listen in/join in - it'd be nice
<Riddell> we're not discussing anything today, at least not scheduled
<Mez> Riddell: u sure?
<Mez> oh, its a reviewing session
<Mez> lol
<Mez> apologies, it didnt show that before
<allee> Mez: I try to get twinkle working too.  No success yet :(  Is it working for you?
<Mez> allee, yeah, very nicely
<allee> Mez: jalious ;)
* allee hates firewalls
<Mez> thing is I have 3 firewalls
<Mez> and it's auto-negotiated through all of them
<allee> Mez: sounds cool.  We've only one campus firewall.  So it always takes time to poke holes into it ;)
<Mez> allee, you shoudlnt really need anything to dial out
<allee> Mez: UDP is completely blocked here
<allee> ^^ by default
<Mez> allee... ah
<Mez> that would do it
<allee> Mez: I asked for 5060 and 8000-8005 to be opened for my laptop.  Hope this is enough
<Mez> *hugs alleed*
<Mez> allee*
* allee searches second headset for another local test
<MidMark> hi, if kubuntu freeze with a pcmcia wireless card it means firmware are broken?
<MidMark> it's an asus wl100g with broadcom chip
<blackmoon> hi, how can i submit a bug?
<Tonio__> Mez: ping ?
<Tonio__> Mez: I saw your agressive email....
<Tonio__> Mez: did you even know why I did the upload ?
<Mez> Tonio__, no ..
<Tonio__> Mez: that's not for feisty in the first place, but to provide a backport to edgy
<Mez> Tonio__, sorry about the agressivenes... :D
<Tonio__> katapult is broken on edgy
<Mez> but it was a lil weird
<Mez> Tonio__, yes, and I'm waiting for the SRU bug to go througyh to fix it
<Tonio__> Mez: well we'll use 0.4 brabch on feisty
<Mez> Tonio__, it doesnt seem to have gone through anyways
<Tonio__> Mez: the problem on edgy is that the "non-english" patch doesn't work
<Tonio__> Mez: but a backport is the logical way to fix it
<Tonio__> imbrandon: ping ?
<Mez> Tonio__, it does...
<Mez> well, it will do once the SRU has gone through
<Tonio__> but well, no issues on that point, we all want to know the same thing: katapult to work
<Tonio__> :)
<abattoir> !bug | blackmoon
<ubotu> blackmoon: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/ Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<abattoir> Tonio__: there was a message for you, from Riddell
<abattoir> Tonio__: something to the effect that he had edited/modified Kubuntu multimedia simplification...
* abattoir wonders if Riddell is here now
<Tonio__> abattoir: yeah I know
<abattoir> <Riddell> someone tell tonio I edited kubuntu-multimedia-simplification when he gets back onlnie
<Tonio__> abattoir: Riddell is here with me in mountain view :)
<abattoir> Tonio__: oh ok then
<Tonio__> abattoir: we did this together hehe
<abattoir> Tonio__: i know that, i meant if he was starting at #kubuntu-devel :P
<Tonio__> abattoir: he is probably in a conference or drafting on his own
<MidMark> wlan assistant will have wpa/wpa2 support? it has only wep support!
<abattoir> Tonio__: oh ok, have fun, all of you :)
<blackmoon> abattoir: thanks
<Tonio__> Mez: concerning the "non english" patch, I can ensure you it doesn't work in the edgy package
<Mez> Tonio__, it will with the SRU
<Tonio__> Mez: yes I know that
<Mez> http://librarian.launchpad.net/4957414/katapult_0.3.1.3-0ubuntu6.diff.gz
<Tonio__> Mez: I just didn't knew you where preparing the patch
<Mez> Tonio__, the patch has been sitting there forever
<Tonio__> Mez: even Riddell didn't knew since he was agree that I uploaded it
<Tonio__> Mez: so sorry for the confusion, probably communication issue
<Tonio__> ;)
<Mez> Tonio__, but the thing was, what was with the random files in it /
<Riddell> blackmoon: launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu and click on bugs
<blackmoon> Riddell: thank you
<Mez> Riddell, can you poke mdz or cjwatson and get them to approve the SRU for katapult ?
<Riddell> Mez: they'll be aware of it
<Tonio__> Mez: hum.... I just looked at your paste.... I don't know what's this file lemme check..... probably in the package diff or something
<Mez> it's in the diff.gz
<Mez> it's created by you
<Tonio__> Mez: all I did was taking the tarball, then uupdate and removed the packages.... I don't know where does this come from... look related to Riddell (/home/jr)
<Tonio__> Mez: by me ? that's not possible, I don't have this patch on my laptop
<Tonio__> this "path" sorry
<Mez> Tonio__, which paste you on about ?
<Mez> Riddell, I know but it';s been sitting there for a wqeek or so now whereas others have just gone straight past
<Tonio__> Mez: http://rafb.net/paste/results/YBjD2473.html
<Tonio__> this one
<Tonio__> that can't come from my computer
<Tonio__> Mez: but well if it is just a matter of cleaning the diff, I'll do that today if you don't mind
<Mez> Tonio__, that's from the upload you made to ubuntu
<Tonio__> Mez: weird....., you say that isn't in the edgy package ? I'mm looking at it
<Mez> tonio, get the diff.gz and zcat it and pipe it to lsdiff
<Tonio__> Mez: yes I see...
<Tonio__> Mez: it is already in the edgy package.....
<Tonio__> same issue in the diff
<Tonio__> Mez: that's just in my package because I did an upgrade with uupdate so that the diff is kept
<Tonio__> Mez: I will fix the diff, and reupload to feisty if you don't mind, ok ?
<Mez> Tonio__, I dont believe the original was accepted was it /
<Tonio__> Mez: it is ! look at the current package ;)
<Mez> Tonio__, it didnt come through to -changes
<Tonio__> Mez: let me show you
<Mez> yeah i se
<Tonio__> Mez: okay so that old issue, but I'll fix today, no pb
<Tonio__> Mez: it doesn't impact the binary deb actually, so that's minor problem
<Riddell> I couldn't find imbrandon 
<Mez> Riddell: room 5001
<Mez> s/5001/202
<Riddell> Mez: telephone extention numbers mean nothing to me :)
<Mez> Riddell, hence why I changed it
<Mez> room 502
<Mez> 202 *
<jpetso> sebas: how do i keep your new battery systray applet from starting up every time kde does? it doesn't seem to work with kde session management or as a kde service, so how is it actually started?
<_Sime> Hi guys, having fun?
<Riddell> jpetso: it's in /usr/share/autostart
<Riddell> _Sime: warg!  too many specs!
<mhb> Riddell: too many?
* _Sime clicks on the link to the specs.
<Riddell> I'm drowning in BoFs
<jpetso> Riddell: ah, thanks. i didn't know there's a system-wide autostart folder as well
<Riddell> all the gnome ones need KDE work too, besides our own KDE ones
<_Sime> Riddell: is there anything particularly special going into feisty? or will it just be holding the fort until KDE 4 comes?
<mhb> Riddell: what with the "Undefined" priority specs (like the grubconfig one)? Will it get reviewed by the usability folks?
<Riddell> _Sime: new upgrade tool, improved language selector, network-manager by default
<Riddell> and packaing lots of kde 4 to hold the fort
<Riddell> oh and replace openoffice base with kexi
<Riddell> a number of changes to ubiquity
<Riddell> oh and porting ubiquity to qt 4
<Riddell> and language selector
<abattoir> hehe :P
<mhb> and grub config tool :o) (joke)
<abattoir> Riddell: just curious, are you going to work on the upgrade tool? will it be Qt4?
<Riddell> mhb: looking
<Riddell> abattoir: it'll be KDE 3, it needs an embedded console
<Riddell> mhb: passing it on to usability celeste
<mhb> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> seele: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuGrubconfig
<Riddell> seele: mhb is the dude to poke if you have comments
<claydoh> If I remember right, Lycoris had a kcontrol applet to configure grub, but I can't find it in the sources I have
<fdoving> gnomefreak: ping? was it anything special? 
<claydoh> I don't remember if kde had one or it was one of their own applets
<Lure> sebas: this is the KUniqueApplication issue I mentioned: http://lists.kde.org/?l=pykde&m=115998965601809&w=2
<gnomefreak> fdoving: i think nixternal took care of it ty
<fdoving> gnomefreak: ok, great :)
* gnomefreak scared to reboot :(
<fdoving> why? 
<gnomefreak> linux-libc-dev doesnt match kernel version
<gnomefreak> guess it doesnt matter because it wasnt the same to start with
<seele> mhb: ping
<mhb> seele: I'm here
<seele> mhb: is your gmail address on the wiki the best way to get a hold of you?
<mhb> seele: it's the mail address I check most often, so yes
<seele> ok
<seele> i am looking over your UI and learning about Grub and its options
<mhb> seele: one of the problematic things here is to manage the boot options for grub and the kernel
<seele> yeah
<seele> are you getting my private messages?
<mhb> seele: no, can't tell why
<mhb> seele: I'm identified alright
<seele> doh, i wasnt logged in :)
<allee> mhb: lsdiff -z whatever.diff.gz  is more convinient ;)
<allee> Mez: ^^
<allee> mhb: sorry
<Riddell> nixternal: we need to move the release notes out of the docs package I think
<Riddell> nixternal: the ubuntu ones are on a wiki page and we're going to change ubiquity to show them as an option so we should follow them
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy man. you are referring to the ubiquity spec i think, the one where kwwii made a proposed image?  i think...but yes, we will rock out some good stuff, I promise that. I am working my arse off to make sure 7.04 is the best!
<Riddell> nixternal: ubiquity release notes has no spec
<Riddell> err, it is a spec, it has no image
<nixternal> hmm..ok, i thought i seen an image earlier
<nixternal> maybe im thinking of another spec
<nixternal> ubiquity-slideshow
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-08
<Riddell> yes, that's different
<nixternal> but there is an ubiquity-release-notes spec now
<Riddell> where was kwwii's image from that though?
<nixternal> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/ReleaseNotes
<nixternal> kwwii's image is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubiquity/Slideshow
<Riddell> sorted
<nixternal> Riddell: move release notes over to bazaar?
<nixternal> or should we maybe look at creating a new package just for the ubiquity notes?
<Riddell> nixternal: make them just a wiki page
<nixternal> ok
<Riddell> but we have three things, Release Notes, the funky release page, and known problems
<Riddell> and I think they should all be merged
<nixternal> need to figure out a way to merge them
<nixternal> ya
<Riddell> and then what do we put on kubuntu.org
<Riddell> maybe release notes - known problems
<Riddell> and point to the wiki page for known problems
<nixternal> that would work out fine
<Riddell> and ubiquity points to wiki page
<Riddell> and ubuntu-announce post is release notes - known problems - images
<Riddell> fancy putting that in the kubuntu-feisty-docs spec? :)
<nixternal> i knew you were coming to that ;)
<nixternal> i can hack up something here in a bit maybe ;)
<nixternal> i will have it done within 24, puting it on the master todo now
<Riddell> it doesn't need to be perfect prose, just copy and paste what I have here would be fine, just so we can refer to it in 6 months and remember
<nixternal> yes, and i will have something to work with during those 6 months as well
<nixternal> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDocs/Feisty
<shnee> im trying to use the second snapshot of kde4 but with no luck...ive added the "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde4-3.80.2/ ./ " repository but apt wont allow me to install kde4base-dev
<Riddell> shnee: i386?
<shnee> yes
<shnee> Riddell, yes
<Riddell> shnee: and does apt-get update work without complaining?
<Riddell> shnee: and are you running edgy?
<shnee> Riddell, yes and yes
<Riddell> shnee: so what happens when you install kde4base-dev?
<shnee> Riddell, it says that kde4base-dev depends on kde4base, kdelibs5-dev, and kdepimlibs4-dev
<shnee> Riddell, and when I try to install all of those I jsut get more dependancy messages
<shnee> Riddell, I seem to have gotten it to work.. I had to run sudo apt-get install kde4base kde4base-dev kdelibs5-dev kdepimlibs4-dev kdelibs5 kdepimlibs4 libqt4-core libqt4-gui libqt4-qt3support......thanks for your time
<Riddell> shnee: maybe you had the old qt4 -kdecopy packages which we don't use any more
<shnee> Riddell, thats probably it
<Riddell> nixternal: I've updated that page
<nixternal> thanks!
<Hobbsee> !packagingguide
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
* Jucato clicks... clickity-click
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> sigh
<Hobbsee> Hobbsee|Remote: ping?
<Jucato> lol
<Hobbsee> ah, it's there
<hunger> good morning. Is there already something worth upgrading for in feisty?
* hunger only saw a new toolchain yesterday.
<gnomefreak> hunger: not yet
<hunger> gnomefreak: Damn.
<hunger> gnomefreak: it is sooooo boring not having new and exiting ways to break my system automatically downloaded and installed each morning:-)
<Ingmar> agree hunger ;)
<gnomefreak> hunger: go through bug reports and install apps that people have issues with and see if you can reproduce it (thats one way to break a system)
<gnomefreak> play with beryl see if you can break it
<hunger> gnomefreak: Nah, if I break stuff I might end up having to use launchpad. That just sucks too much to bother.
<hunger> gnomefreak: I tend to think twice before reporting stuff I do care about there.
<hunger> gnomefreak: And I do not have the hardware for beryl.
<gnomefreak> ah
<hunger> gnomefreak: And so far only security issues were fixed in edgy AFAICT, so there is no point in reporting bugs in edgy.
<gnomefreak> hunger: they will be fixed soon. right now its strict policy for uploads but it should loosen up some soon (still has to be reviewed before upload) jus tto keep stable stable
<hunger> gnomefreak: Just checked: Still have 13 open bugs reported in LP, that should be enough for now;-) 
<hunger> nah, me reporting bugs in edgy is not much help. By the time some developer gets round to look at them I'll be on feisty and can not help with the fixing anymore.
<MidMark> anyone has problem mounting dvd with one session and not closed the entire dvd?
<jsgotangco> wow
* jsgotangco just discovered konq-e plugin wizard
<MidMark> all of you haven't problems with dvd with one session and non-closed
<MidMark> ?
<nixternal> moins
<abattoir> hi nixternal
<nixternal> hiya abattoir
<jsgotangco> hello
<Jucato> hi nixternal!
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hello Jucato
<hunger> Hmmm... there is a new kdebase in feisty now... I am really tempted to upgrade now.
<gnomefreak> hunger: its still 3.5.5
<hunger> gnomefreak: I saw that, but it has a higher ubuntu version. It makes me itchy... something must have been fixed I need that fix:-)
<gnomefreak> ubuntu3 instead of ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> 4/5 or something like that. hunger not worth it the only differnece is the depends of the package nothing that you would see or notice
<gnomefreak> !info kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 88 kB
<gnomefreak> 3-4
<hunger> gnomefreak: Yes! It must be better, it has a higher version number... higher numbers are better!
<gnomefreak> most likely libc6 depends is the only thing different
<gnomefreak> hunger: anything after ubuntu* is just control file changelog rules changes
<hunger> gnomefreak: seriously: I saw that, I know that I will probably not notice any difference, it is just my update addiction.
<gnomefreak> probably = you will not see a diffenernce at all
<hunger> gnomefreak: I am aware what the debian/ubuntu version numbers imply. I know this urge to upgrade is completely irrational.
<gnomefreak> hunger: than update but beablet o fix it if it breaks 
<hunger> gnomefreak: I am trying to resist the temptation, not sure how long I'll manage though.
<jdong> is feisty open for uploads?
<jdong> I've been seeing more roll in recently
<gnomefreak> jdong: afaik merges have started and a crap load of updates
<gnomefreak> still waiting on the kernel though
<gnomefreak> kde updates have been alot in last day or so
<jdong> any devs here I can poke about ktorrent? :D
* gnomefreak goes to dr. :)
<jonh_wendell> Hi! Who cares about knights package?
<Riddell> jonh_wendell: what's that?
<Riddell> mm, chess
<Riddell> look in the changelog
<jonh_wendell> Riddell: it's about bug 70424
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70424 in knights "crashes when trying to perform castle (king/rook exchange)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70424
<jonh_wendell> Riddell: there is a patch there
<jonh_wendell> |joe|: look at changelog, find the maintainer, and look if he is here
<|joe|> apparently not
<jonh_wendell> |joe|: btw, that package is in universe, ask someone in #ubuntu-motu (or in #ubuntu-bugs), geser is a motu guy
<Riddell> |joe|: many of us are at the ubuntu simmit just now so we are not in a poisition to make changes this week
<Riddell> although maybe Mez will do it
<Mez> do what
<Riddell> upload the patch at http://launchpad.net/bugs/70424
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70424 in knights "crashes when trying to perform castle (king/rook exchange)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Riddell> well, test first
<Mez> I'll have a look at it tomorrow night if that's ok ?
<|joe|> that would be great
<|joe|> btw if i'd be interested in fixing some more bugs is it ok always to come around here and ask someone to test it/upload it?
<Riddell> |joe|: certainly
<shnee> im trying to get the second snapshot of kde4 and when I try to install kde4base-dev with apt it says that it depends on other packages which depends on the regular libqt4 packages....but I thought that kde4base-dev was supposed to use the libqt4-kdecopy pakages instead
<abattoir> shnee: the second snapshots don't depend on -kdecopy versions
<abattoir> shnee: the regular packages would do
<shnee> abattoir, I see, thanks
<Mez> Riddell, feel free to just poke any low hanging fruit my way while everyones at UDS ;)
<Lure> sebas: you fix for bug 65791 does not work for me - we can check this later...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 65791 in kde-guidance "DPMS timeout restored incorrectly on login" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/65791
<Mez> |joe|, uploaded to feisty
<Mez> hmm
<|joe|> Mez: now that was quick :) ... can you fix it for edgy as well?
<Mez> soyuz is taking it's time to pick it up
<Mez> |joe|, only via a backport
<|joe|> Mez: or is this just the common way
<|joe|> Mez: ok, i know what it is, but don't know how it works :)
<|joe|> Mez: is there any kind of policy what can/will be backported or nor? i think this is a severe bug making the package actually unusable
<Mez> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<|joe|> Mez: thanks
<Riddell> mhb: ping
<msoeken> I think in announcement http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php it should be mentioned that a new user should be used to login into the KDE 4 session
<msoeken> Today I tried and lost all my stored passwords from kdewallet
<nixternal> ya, that is why i did the install on a totally seperate partition, as i read a head of time the ugliness that can occur, but that is expected with pre-beta releases i guess
<msoeken> yes, i know that was a mistake of me, but I was to nosy about it
<msoeken> But other members should be warned on the announcement
<jdong> sudo apt-get update
<jdong> grr, you're not my terminal
<Riddell> Password:
<jdong> LOL nice try, I'm not falling for that again!
<Riddell> Sorry, try again.
<Riddell> Password:
<Lure> lol
<jdong> Riddell: btw, what's the scoop on uploads to feisty currently?
<Riddell> jdong: it's open, you could probably even start doing merges of universe packages if you want
<jdong> cool
<jdong> so... would anyone like to upload bug 70529 to feisty for me?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70529 in edgy-backports "Two patches from upstream SVN" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70529
<jdong> the attached debdiff is good only version should be -0ubuntu3.... at the time there wasn't a -ubuntu2 :D
<Riddell> jdong: mez said he would upload stuff
<Riddell> we're at the summit so kinday busy
<jdong> Riddell: ok, will bug him then :D
<fdoving> hmm..  why doesn't knetworkmanager work anymore? 
<fdoving> doesn't work with any of my wlan cards. in dapper it used to work with atleast the bcm43xx and a 3com i don't remember the name/number/module.
<fdoving> it simply does not find any networks. iwlist interface scan finds the networks though.
<nixternal> fdoving: my knetworkmanager works like a charm, actually i just started using it this week...it reports a low strength though, even when i am 5 feet away from the access point
<fdoving> I don't use it, and I don't plan to do so. But it would be nice if it was working.
<fdoving> I just upgraded my dads kubuntu dapper to edgy.
<fdoving> And knetworkmanager would be perfect for him.
<nixternal> it is working here, and i like how i can switch between wifi and eth so easily now
<fdoving> I used to use it on dapper. used to work back then.
<fdoving> Now I've switched to wpasupplicant to handle all networks, and /etc/network/interfaces. 
<fdoving> it's nice, because wpasupplicant connects to the network available. I just use 'ifup wldevice' and wpasupplicant handles the rest.
<ryanakca> imbrandon: ping
<_Sime> compiling KDE4 with CMAKE is an experiance. (a good one so far too)
<Riddell> a colourful one?
<nixternal> heh, i could only imagine
<nixternal> i compiled kde4 on my slackware setup, and it was not fun at all actually
<_Sime> Riddell: that too
<_Sime> hypnotising.... it's like a lava lamp
<imbrandon> ryanakca: pong
<ryanakca> imbrandon: hey
<imbrandon> hello
<ryanakca> imbrandon: d'you have that info for setting up gpg in kmail?
<ryanakca> (from that course you were going to teach a while back)...
<imbrandon> ryanakca: not with me, i'm in moutain view right now and its at home *somewhere*
<ryanakca> I still haven't managed to get it set up properly... 
<ryanakca> oooh... lol
<ryanakca> kk, when you get back could you try to find it and send it to me please?
<nixternal> ryanakca: pinentry-qt gnupg-agent and others
<nixternal> it is on kde.org website, google KMail & gnupg
<ryanakca> nixternal: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_KMail_gpg-agent_kde ?
<nixternal> no no, the kde.org website, however i never looked at that one
<ryanakca> bbl, supper
<ryanakca> kk, I'll look later, ty
<ryanakca> nixternal: http://kmail.kde.org/kmail-pgpmime-howto.html ?
<nixternal> thats it
<ryanakca> kk, ty :)
<nixternal> install all those library files it talks about
<nixternal> and oh, reboot your computer before trying it out
<ryanakca> kk
<nixternal> i sat here and pulled my hair out
<nixternal> and a reboot of all things fixed it
<ryanakca> heh
<ryanakca> kk... well, I have bagpipes in 10 minutes, so I guess I'll have to put it off 'till tommorow
<ryanakca> thanks :D
<nixternal> my neighbor was playing them earlier, and i never knew it..i love the sound of those things
<ryanakca> lol
<nixternal> he is scottish, which i never knew, and he loves to drink and play them ;)
<ryanakca> yeah... have to play for remembrance day at school on friday...
<nixternal> i knew he had an accent from always yelling at the kids around here
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> s/... have/... I have
<ryanakca> bbl :)
<Hobbsee> morning all
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-09
<toma> mo
<allee> toma: ? ;)
<toma> allee: thats short for 'hi Hobbsee, how are you! Goodmorning!'
<allee> toma: please add to kdict ;)
<toma> ;-)
<Hobbsee> haha
<allee> ah, before I forget: hi Hobbsee, how are you! Goodmorning!
<Hobbsee> toma: heya :)
<Hobbsee> hey allee :)
<allee> Hobbsee: your not in MTV?
<Hobbsee> allee: nope, exams
<Hobbsee> next week, and assignments
<allee> Hobbsee: I'll bug our network admin tomorrow uto death until I get VOIP working.  I want at least to participate once ;)
<Hobbsee> allee: hehe :)
<Hobbsee> allee: not sure how much kubuntu stuff is happening via UDS - you'd have to ask Riddell 
<allee> Hobbsee: there also server stuff I'm interested in.  but I don't dare to ask until it works
<allee> yeah! knetworkmangaer works again
<Hobbsee> allee: yay!
<Hobbsee> allee: i doubt they'll bite you
<allee> Hobbsee: but it's a waste of their time when your network admin don't poke the right holes into the fw
<Hobbsee> allee: true
<allee> Hobbsee: after exams, you'll relax with a lots of poking with a stick here again?
<Hobbsee> allee: yep, and do merging, etc
<allee> ah, merging .... drums roll ....
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> we should look at doing that sanely too
<Hobbsee> i just havent had time
<allee> you have already an alioth acount?
<Hobbsee> nope
<toma> allee: ;-)
<allee> Hobbsee: => KubuntuKDEExtras
<allee> toma: heh, you guessed it :)
<Hobbsee> allee: yeah i saw it in my email, thanks :)
* Hobbsee isnt about to start dev'ing for debian
<toma> OMG, ssstttt, you can not say that
<Hobbsee> well, debian specifically
<allee> Hobbsee: me, too.  But I commit to alioth and let the sync magic do the stuff instead of merging
<Hobbsee> true
<allee> ^^ sure not possible with all pkgs
<Hobbsee> true
<fdoving> kubuntu needs some kind of VCS for packages. each packager having his $HOME/packages/ just isn't good enought. imho.
<fdoving> nite.
<allee> fdoving: heh, famous last word (for today)
<allee> nite fdoving
<fdoving> everyone agrees so it's not worth a discussion, nite :)
* toma nods
<Hobbsee> fdoving: we can discuss anyway
<Hobbsee> :P
<allee> yeap, looks like a policy for backports soon exists.  So after some testing stuff can move from $home/package to backports
<allee> as long as 10 other MOTUs agree
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how much kubuntu stuff is happening at UDS?!?!?   loads and loads and LOADS!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yes, but via VOIP????
<Riddell> it's not really scheduled
<Hobbsee> i've no question on whether stuff is happening or not
<Hobbsee> didnt think so :P
<Riddell> the schedule worked well for about two days but it's broken down now 
<Hobbsee> yeah, suspected as much - the team is much smaller
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i had something to tell you, from #kde-devel.  now i just have to remember what it was
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato 
<Jucato> moin Hobbsee! :)
<jeroenvrp> hi folks
<jeroenvrp> me gain
<jeroenvrp> I have found a reproducablem kde-bug; should I submit it to KDE or launchpad
<jeroenvrp> it's about the non-working screensaver for some in edgy
<Hobbsee> both?
<Hobbsee> you can link hte LP one to the one upstream
<jeroenvrp> ok
<jeroenvrp> np
<jeroenvrp> just a copt+paste
<jeroenvrp> 1 moment
<jeroenvrp> #70991
<jeroenvrp> bug 70991
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70991 in kdeartwork "Disabling energy saving of monitor; changes the normal screensaver to a e.g. blank screen or a screen with an X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70991
<allee> jeroenvrp: oh, and I wondered by I suddenly had this X screensaver.  Thought it was Tonio_ fault' ;)
<Tonio_> oh la la
* allee hides 
<Tonio_> allee: that's X default config, nothing yo do with kde :)
<jeroenvrp> allee: I don't know whos fault it is, but I glad I've found this bug :-)
<Tonio_> and if I had to do it I would have choosen something better :)
* allee tries hard to hide better
<jeroenvrp> yes I proberly listed it on the wrong place, but I really didn't know where to list it
<Tonio_> allee: bah that's fine :)
<allee> jeroenvrp: the behaviour, makes not sense.  If engery saving is on, then not screensaver should be used because the backlight will be switched of and any screensaver can't be seen.
<jeroenvrp> allee: well if energy saver is on; it's normal that first a scrresaver comes up
<allee> afaiu, energy saving should use the dpms settings
<jeroenvrp> but if energy saver is off it makes no sense to eat the screensaver
<allee> jeroenvrp: right, screensaver can be seen if dpms setting is bigger than idle time until screensaver appears
<allee> jeroenvrp: the screensaver and dpms section of the output of xset q, maybe helpful to understand what's wrong
<jeroenvrp> allee: Do you need an output of something?
<allee> jeroenvrp: I assume this would make it easier.  Have a look at xset q output.  There's info on Screensaver and DPMS.  Maybe one can see there what goes wrong
<jeroenvrp> allee: ok - when the enegry saving is off, I presume?
<jeroenvrp> allee: ok, I did it with both settings (only 2 lines diff); I will paste it in the bug
<allee> k
<jeroenvrp> allee: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdeartwork/+bug/70991
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70991 in kdeartwork "Disabling energy saving of monitor; changes the normal screensaver to a e.g. blank screen or a screen with an X" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<allee> k thx
<jeroenvrp> good luck with it
<jeroenvrp> I'm going to do other things
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ping?
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hey imbrandon!
<_nixternal> hiya everyone!
<Hobbsee> hey _nixternal 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: what magic did you figure out today?
<seele> 42
<Hobbsee> :P
<Riddell> imbrandon: are you going to write koffice-by-default or should we get someone else to do it?
<Riddell> well, less write more delete all the comments and turn some bullet points into prose
<_nixternal> oy Riddell, are you enjoying yourself this week?
<Riddell> nixternal: when I'm not feeling too stressed with the sheer amount of stuff to be done over the next 6 months :)
<_nixternal> ya, i hear ya, but just think, i will be here hounding you as well for the next 6 months, but i call that working ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell gets stressed?
<_nixternal> if you have some easy things to get done, and im around, i can lend a hand to help you out, that goes for all you goofy KDE devs ;)
<_nixternal> except Hobbsee ;)
<Hobbsee> hrmmm?
* _nixternal waits for a stick attack
<sebas> nixternal: Port ubiquity to Qt4
* _nixternal parts "bwahahahahahaha"
* Hobbsee attacks _nixternal with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (tm)
<Hobbsee> too slow
<_nixternal> damn, trademarked it as well
* Hobbsee could make you do that
<_nixternal> CC-by-SA 2.5?
<sebas> Or better yet, package PyQt4.1 (the qt 4.2 version)
<_nixternal> sebas: i will get right on that
<_nixternal> fancy waiting until next year?
<sebas> Ah, cool!
<_nixternal> ;)
* sebas wants QGraphicsView
* _nixternal points up and highlights "the easy stuff"
<sebas> Uhm, it's just a package :>
<sebas> Gotta run out, :**
<_nixternal> hehe
<_nixternal> later
<ryanakca> _nixternal: "The KDEPIM package should depend on libgpgme >= 0.4.7. If it does not, complain to the packager."
<ryanakca> ryan@rkavanagh:~$ apt-cache show kdepim | grep libgpgme                     outputs nothing
<_nixternal> nice
<ryanakca> who's the packager? :D
<_nixternal> not me
<ryanakca> lol
<Hobbsee> not me
<_nixternal> heh
<ryanakca> lol
<_nixternal> there he went
<_nixternal> hahaha
<ryanakca> Lure....
<_nixternal> no, but it would be funny if he was
<ryanakca> chicken!
<ryanakca> lol
<_nixternal> hahahaha
<_nixternal> apt-get src kdepim
<ryanakca> Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>
<_nixternal> vi /kdepim/debian/control
<_nixternal> add the libgpgme stuff in the depends
<ryanakca> that happens to be very helpfull
<_nixternal> then cd ..
<ryanakca> yes, I know :D
<_nixternal> debuild -S ;)
<ryanakca> and then pbuilder it :D
<_nixternal> hahahaha
<ryanakca> should I file a bug as well?
<_nixternal> i would
<_nixternal> if it depends on that, but isn't setup to do so, then it is a bug
<ryanakca> because that automagicly kills my GPG encryption in KMail... from what I see based on the document
<_nixternal> really
<Hobbsee> file a bug for it, yeah
<ryanakca> I can encrypt and sign, but I can,t decrypt... 
<Hobbsee> !info libgpgme                     
<ubotu> Package libgpgme does not exist in any distro I know
<Hobbsee> !info libgpgme edgy
<ubotu> Package libgpgme does not exist in edgy
<_nixternal> my gpg encryption works fine, and i can even receive encrypted emails and pinentry will ask for my password and decrypt it right there in kmail
<ryanakca> !info libgpgme11
<ubotu> libgpgme11: GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-2 (edgy), package size 162 kB, installed size 356 kB
<Hobbsee> libgpgme11-dev as a build dep, i expect
<ryanakca> !info libgpgme6
<ubotu> libgpgme6: GPGME - GnuPG Made Easy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.16-2 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 172 kB
<_nixternal> optional is a good clue
<ryanakca> odd... just a sec, I'll get you the errors...
<ryanakca> Today 16:51:58
<ryanakca> Encrypted message (decryption not possible)
<ryanakca> Reason: Crypto plug-in "openpgp" could not decrypt the data.
<ryanakca> Error: Bad passphrase
<ryanakca>   Encrypted data not shown.
<ryanakca>   End of encrypted message
<ryanakca> do I pastebin the apt-cache show kdepim output?
<ryanakca> I mean add it to the bug report?
<ryanakca> _nixternal, Hobbsee: done, bug 71012
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71012 in kdepim "KDE-PIM isn't built with "libgpgme >= 0.4.7" as a dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71012
* _nixternal doesn't touch that with a 10 foot pole
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: can you subscribe me to that bug please?
<Hobbsee> _nixternal: neither.  i dont run those apps
<_nixternal> i love kmail, can't live w/o it
<_nixternal> i could never go back to mutt or pine after kmail
<_nixternal> it is hard for me to use irssi after konversation now...the gui has spoiled me baddly
<ryanakca> done
<ryanakca> lol, same
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> konversation is not part of kdepim!
* Hobbsee is   thinking of trying otu kmail again
<_nixternal> actually Hobbsee, konversation ties in nicely with kdepim now ;)
<Hobbsee> it probably does.  how so/
<_nixternal> kmail hasn't crashed on me at all with edgy
<_nixternal> i can link you here in konversation to your info in my kaddressbook
<_nixternal> so i can right click your name in konvo, and send you a file via email if need be, or send an email right from konvo
<_nixternal> or, put your hackergotchi in kaddressbook, and it shows up next to your name in konversation ;)
<_nixternal> but that gets annoying after a while
<Hobbsee> ah right
* Mez -> bed
* Riddell -> bed
<Jucato> night Riddell :)
<Riddell> _Sime: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistySystemSettings
<_Sime> hi
<Riddell> morning :)
<Riddell> _Sime: should we start a System Settings for KDE 4 campaign?
<_Sime> Riddell: who do we lobby? :)
<Jucato> ooh System Settings...
<_Sime> Riddell: the system settings / kcontrol / modules discussion needs to open.
<Riddell> _Sime: kde-core-devel, tech working group
<_Sime> Riddell: It will be interesting for guidance. I've also been slowly working on a kind of annoucement / "Statement of intention" for PyKDE.
<_Sime> Riddell: basically PyKDE will go into KDE SVN proper.
<seaLne> Riddell: still up?
<Riddell> seaLne: briefly
<imbrandon> Riddell: yea i'm doing the koffice stuff now
<imbrandon> arg lag
<Riddell> _Sime: that's been agreed with jim?
* Riddell hugs imbrandon 
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: hey
<Hobbsee> hey ryanakca :)
<ryanakca> Hobbsee: should I set bug 71012 to confirmed? since it's a simple-ish bug... and anybody can confirm it by looking at apt-cache show kdepim?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71012 in kdepim "KDE-PIM isn't built with "libgpgme >= 0.4.7" as a dependency" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/71012
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: yeah, if you want.
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: who tends to upload kdepim?
<ryanakca> dunno... I'm guessing imbrandon might have something to do with it... same with riddell... 
<ryanakca> no clue about anybody else
<Hobbsee> oh, tonio does
<Hobbsee> and imbrandon doesnt touch kdepim :P
* Hobbsee wonders if debian or someone else has fixed it
* ryanakca downloads the source and checks the changelog
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: i'm not sure if debian's and ours will be merged in
<Hobbsee> you dont need to d othat
<ryanakca> kk
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdepim for one thing
<ryanakca> lol
<Hobbsee> also, changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/kdepim/ should also tell you
<ryanakca> we have a changelogs.ubuntu.com? heh...
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> we also have a patches.ubuntu.com and a merges.ubuntu.com
<ryanakca> The requested URL /changelogs/pool/main/kdepim/ was not found on this server.
<ryanakca> merges... never figured out how to do those
<Hobbsee> go back to changelogs.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> i guessed the address
<ryanakca> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/k/kdepim/
<Hobbsee> ah, that's right
<Hobbsee> i *knew* i;d miss something!
<ryanakca> lol
<ryanakca> Riddel, Tonio, Daniel Holbach (what's his irc nick again?), schepler from debian, and raphink all the way back in May
<Hobbsee> dholbach
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> oh well, i might poke that in a few days
<Hobbsee> else just upload it anyway
<Hobbsee> well, poke someone to upload it
<Hobbsee> seeing as i dont plan on going for core
<ryanakca> kk
<ryanakca> should be easy to fix, unless they did "The packager has shipped a patched version of KMail that does not require GpgME to build. Needless to say that in this case, this howto won't be of any use for you, since such a stripped-down KMail won't support cryptography anyway."
<Hobbsee> ryanakca: of course.  i'd prefer to fix a few more things in one upload, maybe?
<Hobbsee> that may be SRU-able, too, i guess
<ryanakca> yeah
<ryanakca> bbl, school
* Jucato wonders what it feels like to be in school again...
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ping?
<Hobbsee> oh wrong time of day, darn
* Hobbsee wishes she still had root access
<Jucato> Hobbsee: 6:42am CST
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yeah :(
<Mez> Jucato, 4:42 am in MTV
<Jucato> well, normal people would be awake by that time :P
<Jucato> Mez: hehe good morning to you :)
<Mez> Jucato: afternnon
<Mez> and I best be going to work as soon as all this has transferred to my MP3 player
* Hawkwind Pokes Jucato and Hobbsee just for fun
<Jucato> grrr...
* Hobbsee attacks Hawkwind with her Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (tm)
<Jucato> told you
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hah
<abattoir> haha, told you too ;)
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<abattoir> omg
<Tm_T> Hrrrr.
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Hobbsee pinged you last night, have you ponged her back :P
* mode/#kubuntu-devel [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hawkwind> Dohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you ping'ed me earlier? sorry I wasn't here... (or I was, but my internet connection must have been whacked)
<abattoir> hi Tm_T :)
<Tm_T> Hi kids.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ahh, right.  forum ambassador stuff, was thinking in terms of kubuntu forums.  you're a little late now though
<Hawkwind> LOL @ (tm)
<Jucato> I'm definitely late...
<Hobbsee> yep :P
<jsgotangco> forum abassador?
* Hobbsee notes that the entire class laughed at her for being late today.
<Jucato> I barely settled in with Edgy, so I'm pretty disoriented with all the Feisty planning going on...
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: connectoin between the forums and the devs
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Time to get yourself situated.  You're needed
<Jucato> Hawkwind: if you didn't get that last part, she said that I'm late already :P
<jsgotangco> Hobbsee: oh its like having a consular office or something lol
<jsgotangco> jeezz
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> how so?
<jsgotangco> i dunno how am i different from a forum poster
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: you know more dev stuff than they do :P
<Hobbsee> jsgotangco: but yes, the idea that the devs dont already know what the users want is rather....crazy
<Jucato> Hobbsee: but the devs not knowing what the users are experiencing isn't as crazy as it sounds
<Hobbsee> Jucato: why so?
<jsgotangco> why so?
<jsgotangco> we dont live in ivory towers
<|joe|> hello
<Hobbsee> Jucato: and there's a difference between what they want, and what they're experiencing
<Jucato> the changes for System Settings for one
<Hobbsee> hey |joe| 
<|joe|> Hobbsee: i was looking for you yesterday but i think i'm not anymore :), because of knights
<Hobbsee> |joe|: ooh, what about it?
<|joe|> Hobbsee: crashes in edgy, but mez already took care of it
<Hobbsee> |joe|: ahhh
<Hobbsee> fair enough
* Hobbsee didnt actually test that one, iirc
<Hobbsee> hey sredna!
<|joe|> Riddell: ?
<seele> too early, its only 0600 in california
<|joe|> aaah
<Jucato> wow! seele is in here?!
<abattoir> mhb: ping
* Jucato bows down to the two Usability ladies
<el> heya Jucato :)
<seele> haha
<Jucato> hi el! :)
* Hobbsee wonders who seele is.  She hasnt heard of seele 
<Hobbsee> must be someone famous and cool, though :)
<seele> Hobbsee: i was at UDS-MtV
<el> heh :)
* Hobbsee waves to the mysterious seele 
<seele> Hobbsee: im a KDE chica
<Hobbsee> ah :)
<Jucato> Celeste Paul. KDE HIG
<Hobbsee> ahhhhh....
<Jucato> her interview in the Dot caused quite a ruckus :P
<Jucato> er.. in people.kde.nl actually
<Hobbsee> so *you're* the famous Celeste too, that i hear discussed
* Hobbsee feels so out of the loop
<seele> lol
<jsgotangco> lol
<seele> im famous?  not rich tho, hehe
<jsgotangco> glamorous would be fab as well
<Hobbsee> Jucato: why so?
* Hobbsee isnt sure if she ever saw that interview
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: http://dot.kde.org/1156972507/
<Hobbsee> thanks.  i'm lazy
<Jucato> to make a long story short: most of the discussion revolved around comments about her looks :)
* Hobbsee did upload a few things, and request some syncs though
* jsgotangco permanently switches to KDE
<Hawkwind> Your a Gnome user ?
<abattoir> jsgotangco: good for you ;)
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, i did see this....
* Hobbsee hugs poor seele 
<Hawkwind> s/Your/You're
<seele> bah, i didnt care ;)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: so i noticed.  seems that us women need lots of duct tape, to put over men's eyes
<Hobbsee> seele: it's kind of a compliment, anyway :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: ehehe... I guess some guys just couldn't help it. seele *is* pretty :)
* Jucato runs and hides
<seele> its kind of silly to not expect comments -- good or bad -- when a picture is posted
<jsgotangco> Hawkwind: was KDE user before, contributed years and years ago, moved to oz project, moved to gnome did some stuff, rested a bit, been using kde for quite a while and switched
<jsgotangco> back
<Hobbsee> seele: that is true.  which is why i dont show pictures, of course :P
<jsgotangco> Hobbsee: lol
<jsgotangco> for all its worth, someone saw my pic before in a UDS and made me a hackergotchi
<jsgotangco> i didnt even ask
<Hobbsee> ah yes, i saw that interview
<Hobbsee> seele: a co-lover of chocolate!  yay!
<seele> Hobbsee: chocolate > *
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> seele: more chocolate > some chocolate :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you should listen to her Konqcast interview... the part that aseigo didn't edit out :P
<Hobbsee> oh?
<jsgotangco> does aaron hang out here???
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> he's in #kubuntu though
<jsgotangco> weird
<jsgotangco> fun guy to be with though
<seele> Jucato: ;-P
<|joe|> Hobbsee: is there any women who does not like chocolate? :)
<Hobbsee> |joe|: sure.  my friend isnt a fan of it
<seele> i knew one who was allergic to it
* Hobbsee too
<Hobbsee> mmm...chocolate...
<Hawkwind> Though I'm not a woman, chocolate is disgusting.  White chocolate is good but other than that, ya'll can have that nasty stuff :P
<Hobbsee> who brought that up?  it's got 1am!
<Hobbsee> Hawkwind: excellent!  hand it over!
<|joe|> Hobbsee: kind of exception confirming the rule :)
* Hawkwind Throws all the chocolate in the US into #Kubuntu-Devel for Hobbsee and seele
<Hobbsee> thankyou :)
* Hobbsee munches happily
<seele> that's it?
* Hobbsee wonders if imbrandon has been cured of his mountain dew addiction yet
<|joe|> Hobbsee: anyway month ago i was in choc-musem, my friend was just mad about it, so we had to go to cologne
<seele> i could easily take out the stock in all of north amarica and be working towards the south 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I certainly have been re-cured :)
<Hobbsee> seele: just leave me aust and europe, right?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: heh
<seele> Hobbsee: maybe, if you promise to send me presents from there :)
* Jucato wonders if Hawkwind has more...
<Hobbsee> seele: hehe.  now the postage from that would be nasty
<Tm_T> Hmmh, anyone using bluetooth? How do you manage to pair devices?
<Hobbsee> i have one bluetooth device
<abattoir> Tm_T: hmmm deja vu
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Take some of Hobbsee's and seele's :)
<Tm_T> Me and two other guys am wondering how it happens, just can't figure out why it doesn't work.
<Hobbsee> hence, pairing doesnt exist
<Tm_T> :)
<Jucato> ugh! sudden lag!
<Tm_T> abattoir: ?
<Tm_T> abattoir: Yu, I have been asking this earlier too. :)
<abattoir> Tm_T: haven't we had this discussion before? pre-edgy? ;)
<Tm_T> Yes.
<|joe|> Tm_T: how it happens or how you do it in linux?
<abattoir> Tm_T: i do it from my phone
<abattoir> Tm_T: i really don't understand the use for the 
<abattoir> 'Paired Devices' tool/widget or whatever it's called
<Tm_T> hcitool cc && hcitool auth -> HCI authentication request failed: Input/output error
* Hobbsee beds
* Hobbsee ntoes that keyboards may make nice beds
<Hawkwind> Hobbsee: Just the imprints aren't nice when you wake up :P
<Jucato> night Hobbsee! :)
<Hobbsee> iv'e done that
<Hobbsee> had a nice imprint from my watch
<Hawkwind> And the drool can ruin a keyboard too
<Hawkwind> Hah
<abattoir> Hawkwind: not if it's a laptop keyboard ;)
<Hobbsee> seeing as i fell asleep on my arm in a library.  well, in many libraries
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: Sleep well. :)
<Hobbsee> and this is a laptop
<Hawkwind> abattoir: Heh, I've never fallen asleep on my laptop
* Hobbsee notes that uni probably wont happen in teh morning
<Hobbsee> that being said, some of tomorrow's sessions look interesting
<moi1392> hello, does liblazy is to be packaged for ubuntu ?
<moi1392> it is a dependency, since some times, for kickoff, I just update my kickoff source today and they not compile anymore :(
<moi1392> *link
<Tm_T> moi1392: Hmm, wait, you have to workaround it, that's "only in suse" thing.
<moi1392> Tm_T liblazy only in suse ? it was announced in XDG mailing list 2 moth ago :/ 
<Jucato> kickoff in SUSE
<Tm_T> moi1392: Dunno, that's what I heard, anyway, you don't need it.
<moi1392> yes, but it work on kubuntu if you build it ;)
<Tm_T> Like I did. ;)
<moi1392> too bad it's that much included in kdebase ad cannot be extracted easyly :(
<Tm_T> moi1392: I have ugly way to fix compilation problem, I'll paste it all to somewhere, so hold on. :)
<Tm_T> moi1392: Btw all you have to compile&&install is kdebase/kicker and kdebase/kcontrol/kicker
<moi1392> Tm_T : me too, I hack Makefiles directly :p but here i'm not sure, i try to remove the dependency but if it is used, it will not compile much better
<Tm_T> moi1392: Nah, you can safely just skip it.
<Tm_T> Makefile hack is fine.
<moi1392> ok, tanks :)
<moi1392> no, here I compile all kdebase above kubuntu kdelibs, juste disable beagle because it wont compile well for me
<Tm_T> :)
<moi1392> -llazy removed, start rebuild and all looks fine :) tanks:)
<moi1392> are hey plan to include kickoff in fiesty ?
<seele> Riddell: ping
<bddebian> Howdy folks
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<allee> Tm_T: is BT pairing now working for you?
<jsgotangco> is that like a script or something where you greet every channel with a different greeting
<jsgotangco> bddebian: ^^
<bddebian> Heya Jucato, jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> :D
<Tm_T> allee: Nope, auth fails.
<allee> Tm_T: good to know.  I need BT pairing before I can move to edgy.
<allee> Tm_T: is this KDE or gnome specific or happens with edgy in general?
<allee> Tm_T: if it's KDE specific I'm try to reimplement my old automatic pairing stuff
<Riddell> hi seele 
<fdoving> Riddell: is it possible to use launchpad to handle packages (debian dirs) with bzr? 
<fdoving> without the upstream source.
<fdoving> like svn.debian.org
<Riddell> fdoving: it's entirely encuraged
<Riddell> encouraged
<Riddell> see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BzrMaintainedPackages
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/BzrMaintainerHowto
<fdoving> ah thanks!
<fdoving> what team should let's say, kio-apt be under? kubuntu-team or kubuntu-members? 
<Tm_T> allee: Seems to be bluez bug.
<Tm_T> allee: I'm now starting to test one thing that should workaround that.
<allee> Tm_T: thx
<seele> weird, the channel didnt highlight when my name was said
<seele> Riddell: i talked to el about the .hidden setting in / and she agrees with me
<Tm_T> seele: Hilight!
<Tm_T> ;)
<seele> Riddell: she was a bit confused how it even came to be.. she noticed it and thought there was something wrong with her partition
<seele> Tm_T: hehe
<seele> Riddell: also.. she has some comments about system settings too.  i dunno when you want to talk about that..
<allee> Riddell: I hopefully have now enough holes in our campus firefall for voip.  You know about kubuntu meetings today with voip access?
<Tm_T> allee: Bah, I can't even find documentation of configuration options in hcid.conf
<Tm_T> Hmm, let's see if manpage has any uptodate info.
<Riddell> seele: happy to talk now or anytime
<Kuhrscher> Hi, is one of the devs of Guidance in here?
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: _Sime and sebas_ 
<Riddell> and for power manager me and lure
<Kuhrscher> Thank you.
<Kuhrscher> _Sime: Do you have one minute?
<Tm_T> I think _ in beginning og his nick is indicating his not there atm, or so I think.
<Tm_T> Or maybe I'm not thinking at all. ->
<Kuhrscher> Hmm, you could be right ;-)
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: I saw that you created a *pot file of Guidance manually
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: yes, probably not very sensibly
<Riddell> I think I used gettext
<Riddell> sime has some documentation on how to do it on the pykdeextensions website docs which might be better to follow
<Kuhrscher> Is scripty generally anuble to handle guidance?
<Kuhrscher> unable
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: seems to be the case
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: if you look at the Makefile.am I put in a rule for scripty but it got taken out by the scripty dude
<Riddell> or renamed so scripty can't find it
<Kuhrscher> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/playground/base/guidance/Makefile.am?rev=543747&view=markup
<Kuhrscher> This one?
<Riddell> yes
<Kuhrscher> A guy of our team told me that perhaps the follow line is just wrong...
<Kuhrscher> -xgettext -ki18n -LPython $$LIST -o po/guidance.pot;
<Kuhrscher> +xgettext -ki18n -LPython $LIST -o po/guidance.pot;
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: which team is that?
<Kuhrscher> german translation team (kde upstream)
<seele> Riddell: ping
<seele> oh, you got back to me
<Riddell> seele: pong
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: we could also ask for scripty to include the native pykder method http://www.simonzone.com/software/pykdeextensions/en/i18n.html
<serzholino> i've just upgraded to edgy :) looks amazing, thank you, guys!!!
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: That would be a solution. Who could do this?
* Riddell hugs serzholino 
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: I don't know if scripty is maintained, but it would need pykdeextensions being installed on whichever machine scripty is run on
<Riddell> Kuhrscher: asking on kde-doc-i18n list would be best
<Riddell> or whatever that mailing list is called
<Kuhrscher> kde-i18n-doc
<Riddell> but getting non-c++ support in scripty is something that will have to happen at some point
<Riddell> seele: meet _Sime 
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: That's true...
<seele> _Sime: ping :)
<Kuhrscher> Riddell: Probably it would be the best if _Sime asks for this?
<Riddell> Lure: tell kwwii to wheesht
<Riddell> he's louder than the speaker out here
<\sh> moin
<\sh> hows the conf?
<Riddell> \sh: busy busy busy!
<\sh> oh...just the same as here :)
<\sh> Riddell: greetings to kwwii and ogra, dholbach, mvogt etc.
<serzholino> in edgy volume up/down and mute on my multimedia keyboard are recognized, onscreen messages are displayed, but actually no volume changes performs
<marseillai> serzholino: take a look on kmix if moving master volume change anything
<marseillai> if not it's because your volume is not on this channel i've the same problem mine is on pcm channel and i don't know how to change it
<serzholino> no :(
<marseillai> so you have the same problem than me
<serzholino> ok, can i at least disable it at all
<serzholino> seems like it grabs key pesses before any other app, so i cannot configure this buttons on application level
<Lure> imbrandon: konversatrion tabs comments: http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2006/10/winter-comes-in-earnest.html
<serzholino> no one knows how to disable global mutimedia keys recognition?
<jdong> serzholino: you need to remove kmilo
<jdong> I don't remember off the top of my head how to go about it
<marseillai> jdong: and if we want to modify action of bouton? is it possible?
<jdong> marseillai: you have to go to the source code of kmilo
<marseillai> beurk
<jdong> it's all hardcoded stuff that calls kmix via dcop
<jdong> and kmix adamantly only changes what it percieves as the master channel
<jdong> in the case of my laptop (and apparently yours too), kmix is wrong
<jdong> and setting a new master in kmix doesn't change how it responds to dcop calls
<jdong> I have a bug filed about it
<jdong> bug 58790
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 58790 in kdemultimedia "kmix: dcop calls to adjust volume should affect user-set master channel" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/58790
<nixternal> whats the difference between Kubuntu Members and Kubuntu Team?  are they not both teams of contributors, or is there an extra hierarchy?
<nixternal> just clicked a link from wikipedia for "community contributors"
<Riddell> nixternal: kubuntu-team is old, we should get rid of it
<nixternal> ahhh
<serzholino> yes, after removing kmilo kdetv is able to react to vol up/down/mute
<Riddell> kubuntu-members means you're an official ubuntu member
<serzholino> of cource atfer configuring this in it
<nixternal> man, there are a lot of wiki contribs for kubuntu
<Riddell> nixternal: tidy tidy!
<nixternal> im the only one on that list that i have heard of
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> oh, Burgundavia had to put his "Ubuntu, not Ubuntu Linux" speal
<nixternal> don't we go by "Kubuntu GNU/LInux"?
<jdong> do we?
<jdong> I though twe were kubuntu
<nixternal> according to About and everything it does
<jdong> lol
<nixternal> it used to be on the front page of k.org
<nixternal> "Kubuntu is the GNU/Linux distribution for everyone"
<nixternal> it hasn't changed
<Riddell> Tonio__: when you say "Hide the unusable sharing systems (nfs isn't installed by default)" what does that mean?
<Riddell> nixternal: which list?
<Tonio__> Riddell: that we should see the nfs box if nfs isn't installed/active
<nixternal> list?
<Riddell> nixternal: KGX or GNU/Linux, but usually just Kubuntu
<Riddell> Tonio__: so hide the NFS box
<Tonio__> Riddell: hum okay I'm changing the text
<Riddell> Tonio_: no!
<Riddell> I'm editing
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm done, no content changed but turned lists into paragraphs and proofread the grammer
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Lure> Riddell: what is the state of getting bug 67889 in edgy-updates (or at least -proposed)? people are pushing for this fix...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67889 in kdebase "(edgy) SRU: KDE crashes when logout is canceled" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/67889
<Riddell> Lure: it needs you to keep poking me until I upload it
<Riddell> Lure: today I promise!
<Lure> Riddell: ok, thanks 
<allee> ajmitch or tonio_: would be nice if one of you could organize for ldap or samba bof a device for voip.  don't know how they get distributed, but list only contains the morning bofs yet.
<allee> Hi Tonio_ 
<allee> [21:30]  <allee> ajmitch or tonio_: would be nice if one of you could organize for ldap or samba bof a device for voip.  don't know how they get distributed, but list only contains the morning bofs yet.
<Lure> allee: I think they always just publish voip table for half a day, so there will e probably an updated in next hour (during lunch time)
<Lure> allee: and all bof sessions have voip afaik
<allee> Lure: hmm, okay.  Maybe then not all sessions are listed
<allee> Lure: okay I'll call 5001 == room 2002 for k feisty laptop later independently if it's listed
<allee> THX
<allee> Lure: are you all using gobby?  I've not found  config data for gobby session yet
<Lure> allee: I do not think so (at least I do not recall anybody from kubuntu guys did it)
<Lure> allee: we use irc for remote feedback
<Lure> allee: so it is more like one way and only voice in other direction
<allee> okay.
<alleeHol> Lure: ldap bof: first lots of echo then silence.  Did you switch voip off
<alleeHol> +?
<Lure> alleeHol: I am not there - ping in #udsmtv
<alleeHol> oh, sorry s/Lure/ ajmitch
<alleeHol> k thx
<Lure> alleeHol: I am on X config session
<alleeHol> Lure there it was much better have fun 
<allee> Lure: feisty laptop bof voip appears to be dead :(
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-10
<allee> Lure, Riddell, sebas: if the feisty laptop bof canceled?  Nobody is in room 209
<Lure> allee: sorry, we have press here interested for kubuntu and laptop stuff will move
<Lure> allee: we will setup voip in another room and get started in 5-10 minutes
<Lure> allee: I will ping you when we are ready...
<Lure> alleeHol: ^^^
<allee> Thx!
<Lure> allee: call 5008 (room 250)
<alleeHol> k
<Lure> tell us if you hear us....
<alleeHol> I hear something but it stop for a sec, works for a sec
<Lure> alleeHol: can you turn the mic off - we get strange echo
<alleeHol> muted
<alleeHol> yes
<alleeHol> fine
<alleeHol> turned off
<alleeHol> yes, no drop
<alleeHol> but I hear you tipping
<alleeHol> Tonio_: is case there a laptop next to the micro.  Move it a bit away.  If there none, forget it
<Tonio_> alleeHol: thereis none afaics
<Jucato> has anyone updated to nvidia-glx and run into problems?
<Jucato> if nvidia-glx was updated, should nvidia-kernel-common be updated as well? or is it enough to update linux-restricted-modules?
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Pong
<Hawkwind> Ermmm...wrong channel actually :P
<sebas> alleeHol: Eeh, well, there suddenly was a presentation and we all left 
<sebas> Sorry! :/
<alleeHol> nite
<Tonio_> oh la la
<Tonio_> haw haw he haw
<Tonio_> je mange des frogs legs
<Tonio_> raw
<Jucato> O_o
* sebas confirms that.
<sebas> Not that Tonio_ himself wrote it, but still.
<seele> hmm.. dinner time i guess?
* Jucato wonders if they serve chocolates for dessert :)
<seele> google had awesome food
<seele> i had these really soft chocolate cookies with some kind of filling.. mmm
<Jucato> hm.... :)
<Jucato> didn't Google serve pizzas in Akademy too? or was that Nokia? (I forgot)
<seele> im not sure, i missed akademy :(
<Kryczek> gsm pizzas?
<Kryczek> lol, better yet
<Jucato> aw.. :(
<Kryczek> pizzas cooked with cellphone radiation?
<Jucato> lol
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> -> #kubuntu-devel-offtopic
<Mez> :P
<Jucato> heh
<seele> *crickets*
<Kryczek> yeah well, I had an ontopic question for Tonio_, but he just left :/
* Jucato chases after tumbleweeds...
<Jucato> oh dang! I had a question for him, too...
<Riddell> seele: did you get back ok?
<seele> Riddell: from class?
<seele> im not bleeding or broken so i'd say that is a yes
<Jucato> a bleeding or broken seele would be a tragedy to KDE...
<seele> Jucato: i know.. poor ellen would have so much work!
<Riddell> seele: no, from california, I never asked
<seele> Riddell: lol.. well it took a while to get home..
<seele> after the first delay and the second delay from my flight being cancelled
<seele> we got on the new plane and were on our way to take off and we had emergency maintenance on the field
<seele> so i was 3 hours late getting back, i was supposed to arrive at 6 and we touched down at 9
<Lure> .
<seele> ._.
<Jucato> O_o
<seele> >_>
<seele> <_<
<Lure> ;-)
<seele> ^_^
<Jucato> ~_^
<seele> >^-^<
<jdong> it's a face-off
<Jucato> d-(",)-b
* jdong is full of terrible puns
<jdong> imbrandon: ping; please consider bug 70529 for edgy
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70529 in edgy-backports "Two patches from upstream SVN" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70529
<jdong> imbrandon: I mean feisty rather!
<Lure> Riddell: reminder for edgpy-proposed upload ;-)
* Mez glomps bddebian 
* Jucato greets bddebian before he can say anything
<crimsun> now that's a king's greeting
<bddebian> Heya gents
<nixternal> bah
<nixternal> boo
<bddebian> heh
<Riddell> quiet the night
<nixternal> konversation == vulnerable to flooding if you didn't notice
<Mez> usually is Riddell 
<Mez> nixternal, unlike xchat ? :P
<Riddell> nixternal: in what way?
<Mez> nixternal, it'd be nice to have a sendq :D
<Mez> Riddell, we ust had a botnet flood everyone in #ubuntu with CTCP versions
<Mez> because of that, the replys booted them offline 
<nixternal> heh, to say the least
<Mez> because konv replied to each request in a prompt manner
<Mez> which made them excess flood to the network
<Mez> Xchat (and i believe irssi) has a "send queue"
<Mez> where it delays the messages if you type a lot at once to make sure you dont flood the network
<nixternal> well they flooded me off with ctcp requests
<nixternal> #ubuntu got attacked by a bot
<bddebian> Bah, gnight gents
* Jucato tries to get Sho_'s attention...
<Jucato> g'night bddebian!
<Mez> nixternal, you didnt reply
<nixternal> there is an "ignore" feature with konversation that allows you to setup a filter, however the "pattern" makes no sense to me
<nixternal> g'nite bddebian
<nixternal> Jucato: im in #konversation already
<Mez> Riddell, how big a pita would it be to code that into konv?
<nixternal> ey
<Jucato> ah. he didn't reply in #kde
<nixternal> did you ctcp me?
<Jucato> who? me?
<Mez> nixternal, I did
<Jucato> ah :)
<Mez> nixternal, lol - want me to grab nate into the conversation too ?
<nixternal> and no reply 
<nixternal> woohoo
<nixternal> i figured that bugger out then
<nixternal> and maybe we should set that as a default then for konversationrc?
<nixternal> Pattern == *
<nixternal> Checked CTCP
<nixternal> and now i don't reply ;)
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> my lord 4s lag right now
<Mez> 0.2s lag] 
<Riddell> Mez: code what?
<Mez> Riddell, a network send queue
<Riddell> I have no idea, you'd need to ask a konversation developer
<nixternal> it is funny how one of the oldest floods in the book, is still around after more than 15 years
<nixternal> and to think, konversation fell victim ;(
<Lure> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyLaptop ready for review
<Riddell> Lure: 67889 uploaded
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> thank you, appologies for the delay
* Riddell sets kubuntu-ubiquity-migration-assistant to Review
<Riddell> Lure: KubuntuFeistyLaptop is fine but it's 100% lists
<Riddell> Lure: you should write in prose not lists for specs almost all the time
<Lure> Riddell: I am not good at prose... ;-)
<Riddell> sure you are
<seaLne> what about rhyming cuplets? :)
<Lure> Riddell: and I have copied structure from ZeroConfNetwroking
<Riddell> Lure: only thing missing is to document on the very last point why we are not porting to qt 4 yet
<Lure> Riddell: will do
<nixternal> haha
<Riddell> All specs in iambic pentameter please
<hollywoodb> I know some kubuntu packages have "Hidden=true" or "NoDisplay=true" in their respective .desktop files, but it is improper (especially for a game) to have a /usr/share/menu/ entry yet no .desktop file (hence no menu entry), correct?
<Riddell> hollywoodb: sounds like a bug
<hollywoodb> Riddell: well, filed, I was just making sure I didn't miss something... knetwalk game suffers exactly that
<Riddell> hollywoodb: is there a .desktop file for it in the source?
<hollywoodb> Riddell: the actual source as if I downloaded it from the project's homepage? I haven't actually checked.
<Riddell> do  apt-get source knetwalk
<hollywoodb> Riddell: will take a couple minutes, its part of kdegames, which is ~12.5MB on my connection
<hollywoodb> hollywoodb@milan:~/kdegames-3.5.5$ grep desktop */*/* | grep knet ----> knetwalk/src/Makefile.in ----> knetwalk.desktop
<hollywoodb> there's no file, but its specified in makefile
<hollywoodb> Riddell: followed by: knetwalk/src/SConscript:myenv.KDEinstall('KDEXDG', '', 'knetwalk.desktop')
<hollywoodb> I'm not going to pretend to have a deep understanding of makefiles
<Riddell> bit knetwalk/src/knetwalk.desktop doesn't exist?
<Riddell> s/bit/but/
<hollywoodb> Riddell: correct, there's no file, its only specified in SConscript and Makefile.in
<Riddell> crazy
<Riddell> hollywoodb: well next step is to create a .desktop file, then we can just slip it in
<hollywoodb> Riddell: I can write a .desktop... but I've no idea how to handle the 25 lines of non-english language for Name, Comment, and GenericName
<Riddell> hollywoodb: that's not important, they'll get filled in by the translators
<Lure> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyNetworking ready for review
<hollywoodb> Riddell: well, I'll append relevant info from this discussion and attach and english-only .desktop to the bug then, thanks
<nixternal> Riddell: whenever you are ready for an updated kubuntu-docs package let me know...im working out some more minor kinks and what not...the firefox startpage is a pita though, as a temp fix would be to use the redirect, but i would have to --set it in postinst in order to get it to work correctly..like imbrandon did with kubuntu-usplash
<Riddell> Lure: looks good
<Riddell> nixternal: there must be a way to replace the existing update-alternative option with a new value, without having to explicity steal the alternative with --set
<nixternal> i have added a remove in both the prerm and first in postinst, and it isntalls and, even says that the redirect is the best option, but it doesn't change the firefox-homepage link
<hollywoodb> Riddell: bug 70264 if you're interested ;)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70264 in kdegames "knetwalk does not have a .desktop file" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70264
<hollywoodb> Riddell: I dropped the .desktop in ~/.local/share/applications/ and am giving it worksforme status ;)
* Riddell sleeps
<Jucato> night Riddell!
<hollywoodb> how would I find out if a package has a maintainer?
<hollywoodb> alright, I found the maintainer I was looking for... Steffen J.
<hollywoodb> how do I find if he's still active?
<|joe|> hi
<Hobbsee> hey |joe| 
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!
<Hobbsee> Jucato!!!
* Jucato wants to throw some chocolate over at Hobbsee
<|joe|> has anyone seen freeflying recently?
<Jucato> flying around I guess...
<|joe|> choc again, oh no
<Hobbsee> |joe|: a couple of days ago?
<Jucato> !seen freeflying
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ubotu> I last saw freeflying (i=flyingfr@ubuntu/member/freeflying) 48m 14s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<Hobbsee> ah, he was here
<Jucato> lol... parked nick
<|joe|> great
<Hobbsee> mmm...chocolate
<|joe|> too late
<|joe|> Hobbsee: do you actually like the sweet one or the bitter one
<Hobbsee> ...there's sweet and bitter chocolate?
<Jucato> bitter/black chocolate
<|joe|> hmmm ... well at least in europe :) the sweet one is called milk choc
<Hobbsee> ahh.  milk chocolate, yeah :)
* Hobbsee isnt into dark chocolate much
<|joe|> ok milk/dark, now i know
* Jucato loves white chocoloate most of all
<Hobbsee> not a great fan of white chocolate, although bits of it are good
<|joe|> as i was in the choc museum we bought two dark bars - one 100% cacao, the other one with over 80% and chilli and stuff
<Hobbsee> ick
* Jucato wonders if there is Kit Kat white chocolate in other countries...
<|joe|> Jucato: i think i saw something like that here though i'm not sure
<Jucato> that's my current favorite
<|joe|> what does usually happen with no longer actively maintained and buggy sw?
<Hobbsee> |joe|: in debian or ubuntu?
<|joe|> Hobbsee: ubuntu
<Hobbsee> |joe|: got a particular example?
<|joe|> Hobbsee: i found out knet is totally broken in edgy
<Hobbsee> if it gets removed from sid, then it gets removed from ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !info knet edgy
<ubotu> knet: The Knet is a frontend to pppd.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6beta1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1017 kB, installed size 1584 kB
<Hobbsee> i thought i merged that a while ago
<Hobbsee> |joe|: how so?
<|joe|> Hobbsee: i already filled two bug reports and fixed it locally
<|joe|> Hobbsee: but it is no longer actively maintained, so the only options seems fixing in ubuntu via patches
<Hobbsee> |joe|: you could always make the fix to get it into the repos
<Hobbsee> |joe|: what's the fix for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/knet/+bug/71196 ?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 71196 in knet "knet failes to connect, incorrect chap-secrets" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<|joe|> Hobbsee: ok now it were rather small fixes but if it should be smtng bigger
<|joe|> Hobbsee: hey wait, i'm not that fast, i just unpacked the .orig.tar.gz :)
<Hobbsee> |joe|: ahh
<Hobbsee> |joe|: the first one is easy, but i'm not sure how to fix the second
<|joe|> Hobbsee: attached
* Hobbsee looks for someone more knowledgable to look at that
<|joe|> Hobbsee: freeflying patched the 2.4.4b1 previously so i was looking for him
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<|joe|> Hobbsee: but the chap-secrets got broken probably in edgy, i think the pppd was exchanged, wasn't it?
<Hobbsee> no idea
<|joe|> it's actually the only "nicer" gui for pppoe in kde
<Jucato> :)
<|joe|> Jucato: ! :)
<|joe|> i know
* Jucato remembers asking about KNet in the first kubuntu meeting he ever attended... (or was it before...)
<|joe|> well the network connectivity could be actually better in kubuntu
<Hobbsee> does it work, though?
<Hobbsee> i hear that knm will be made default this time around
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it's old, and unmaintained afaik
<|joe|> Hobbsee: what's knm? knetworkmanager?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: will knm also handle ADSL PPPoE?
<|joe|> afaik nothing handles currently pppoe except of knet and kwlan
<|joe|> though i found some frontend to pon/poff as well
<|joe|> but eg proxy settings are real pain as well
* Jucato wonders what rp-pppoe is...
<|joe|> i was trying to set a system-wide proxy on a friend's notebook and ended up editing /etc/profile manually
<|joe|> and setting one thousand applications to use the environment settings
<Hobbsee> |joe|: yep
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no idea.  probably not
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i think they were talking about doing that eventually
* Jucato hopes that eventually == really soon...
<|joe|> this could be actually part of knetworkconf
<|joe|> i imagine knetworkconf handling what it already does +system-wide proxies +ppp and profiles (incl ppp and proxy settings)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: start coding
<Hobbsee> |joe|: knet == knetworkconf?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: don't you mean "start learning"? :P
<|joe|> no
<Jucato> Hobbsee: no
<Jucato> :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: what's it in?  c++?
<Hobbsee> we need something better than wlassistant, anyway
<|joe|> i think knetworkconf is the "network" in kubuntu's system setting isn't it?
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Jucato> KNet? I'm not sure though...
<Hobbsee> yep
<|joe|> knet is c++
<Hobbsee> Jucato: knm
<Jucato> ah.. hm...
<|joe|> well i could help as well, but gui is not actually what i'm keen on
<|joe|> some backends etc would be possible
<|joe|> and firstly i want to get kdetv running correctly on my machine ;-)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I'm presuming C++, since the source code comes in .cpp :)
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> mmm...kdetv...i remember modifying that, once
<Hobbsee> |joe|: what do you code?
<|joe|> Hobbsee: what do you mean? apps/langs/...
<Hobbsee> both
<|joe|> heh
<|joe|> well i'm a working person so i don't have that much free time to code, and i don't want to spend 12hrs a day begind a crt/lcd
<|joe|> so regarding oss usually only fixing bugs
<|joe|> langs c/c++/java recently perl
<Jucato> wow. that's a lot :)
<Jucato> any, gotta go :)
* Jucato needs to stretch his legs :P
<|joe|> and at work .... mostly car head units, one could say
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<|joe|> now i'm actually on a forced vacation, otherwise i couldn't be here this time
<Hobbsee> hehe :)
<Hobbsee> there's plenty of stuff to hack on, if you want to do it
<Hobbsee> as well as upstream kde, if that's your interest
<|joe|> well i'm not sure what i want to start with ... now i'm quite happy fixing bugs that annoy me :)
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> |joe|: and getting the fixes into feisty, hopefully
<|joe|> yeah
<|joe|> btw i was just thinking about this stuff with backports
<|joe|> are these backports actually something "official"?
<|joe|> you know if such broken packages get into new release it's not nice that they get only fixed in the next release
<|joe|> and eg i personally don't know if using all backports is "safe"
<Hobbsee> jdong does them.  usually he doesnt break things
<Hobbsee> |joe|: there's a thing called a SRU (stable release update) - and stuff that's severely broken tends to go thru them into -updates
<Hobbsee> |joe|: of course, fixing one part can break another, so everything has to be pretty carefully done
<|joe|> Hobbsee: and who takes care of the sru?
<Hobbsee> !sru
<ubotu> sru is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Hobbsee> oh, there you go, there is a link for it
<|joe|> ah, lazy me :)
<Hobbsee> whoever's requesting it :P
* Hobbsee notes that she has no motivation to do mergs
<Hobbsee> *merges
<crimsun> merges good.
<Hobbsee> hmmm, kid3 looks eaxy
<Hobbsee> crimsun: can you look thru that gnunet merge in -motu - iv'e got no real knowledge of it
<Hobbsee> please :)
<Hobbsee> sometime
<|joe|> hm if mez now filled request to get knights into backports, should i request it into sru as well or am i going to get kicked? :)
<Hobbsee> probably not
<Hobbsee> but i've got no idea if it will happen
<crimsun> uh, why would you SRU it if it's already going to backports?
<|joe|> just thinking loud
* Hobbsee considers setting the house on fire, ie, cooking
<|joe|> for better user experience
<|joe|> actually now as i know sru i'd suggest it to get it into sru, not into backports
<Hobbsee> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<bddebian> Howdy Jucato
<RadiantFire> sorry to pester, but I have figured out what I think is a solution to bug 64841 against wlassistant
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 64841 in wlassistant "wireless assisant does not connect in edgy" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/64841
<seele> Jucato: do you ever sleep?
<jsgotangco> haha
<jsgotangco> he tries not to
<RadiantFire> if anyone is here, I figured out how to change to code to make it work, but I'm not sure what to do with it now, so i figured this would be a good place to come
<RadiantFire> apparently, people are here
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> seele: yeah, in a few hours... :)
<seele> Jucato: what time zone are you in?
<Jucato> seele: +8 UTC (Philippines)
<RadiantFire> anyway, my question is, who do I contact now?
<seele> ah hah
<jsgotangco> its a good timezone to be in since the other side is just about to finish work
<jsgotangco> and another part is about to start working
<jsgotangco> :)
<Jucato> hehehe :)
<mhb> Lure: ping ... you have a minute?
<fdoving> wow. debian got diffindexes.
<fdoving> Hit http://ftp.se.debian.org etch/main Packages/DiffIndex
<Lure> mhb: I am running to catch a bus to udsmtv - can you ping me in in 45 minutes when I get back online
<mhb> Lure: sure
<Tonio__> hi all
<abattoir> hi Tonio__
<Jucato> hi Tonio_!
<Riddell> beryl developers "we're being hit over a million times a day", must be some bad code to give that sort of violent reaction
<Lure> Tonio_: kpowersave svn: https://forgesvn1.novell.com/svn/powersave/trunk
<Lure> Tonio_: if you have time to build
<mhb> Lure: ping
<Riddell> mhb: do you have a list of icons for crystal and oxygen?
<mhb> Riddell: I had one, but not anymore ... 
<mhb> Riddell: sorry
<Riddell> bah
<mhb> Riddell: is it urgent?
<Riddell> no
<mhb> Riddell: I can get you one in a few hours
<Riddell> but I know someone had a big webpage with all the crystal icons and oxygen icons side by side
<Riddell> and I've no idea who it is
<mhb> Riddell: ya, was me
<Tonio_> re
<Riddell> but that was only the other week, what happened to it?
<mhb> Riddell: well I promised the Oxygen folks to implement it into oxygen-icons.org, but I haven't found the time yet ... lazy me
<mhb> Riddell: now that you mention it, I really should do it
<Riddell> mhb: too early for that, we need to fix the icon naming spec stuff first, that's why I'm asking
<Riddell> mhb: don't you still have that webpage?
<mhb> Riddell: I guess I do
<mhb> Riddell: I'll take a look
<mhb> Riddell: 30 mins ... I should update the icons as well
<Riddell> mhb: thanks
<mhb> Riddell: the page is at http://mhb.ath.cx/projects/oxygen/comparison.php but I need some time to update the Oxygen images from SVN
<Riddell> mhb: yes, that was the page
<Riddell> mhb: it would be useful to have some context on the icons, like what kde module they are currently in and which app they are in
<Riddell> mhb: what do the outlines around some of the icons mean?
<mhb> Riddell: I agree... I'll contact the Oxygen folks, see if the other guy did some work on the CMS and add this page to my weekend TODO list
<mhb> Riddell: I don't see any outlines
<Riddell> mhb: I don't think the oxygen folks care too much, they just want to draw the icons, dudes like you and me have to do the administrata
<mhb> Riddell: they had another volunteer to help with the CMS
<mhb> Riddell: so I meant him
<Riddell> hmm, the whole thing is outlined, I'm sure when I looked at it before only some of them were
<mhb> Riddell: I see it now, Konqueror-specific, Firefox displays the whole border of the table
<mhb> for some reason the Konqueror border ends at cca 1/3
<Riddell> mhb: and starts again lower down
<mhb> I see
<mhb> it is a CSS-related bug, not a feature
<Riddell> mhb: what is the CMS for that page?
<mhb> Riddell: this one is a simple PHP code
<mhb> Riddell:I wanted to make a Wordpress module out of it, but haven't found the time yet
<Riddell> mhb: what would be good is an easily editable table with the crystal icon, the oxygen icon, the crystal name, the icon-name-spec name and a comment
<Riddell> and the category
<mhb> Riddell: what do you have in mind by easily-editable?
<Riddell> mhb: I've no idea, that's my problem
<Riddell> mhb: presumably this just looks in a directory for all the crystal icons and oxygen icons with the same name?
<mhb> Riddell: it uses mysql, which gets populated by a helper script
<Riddell> what's in the database?
<mhb> Riddell: basically a table for all the stuff you named (now it's blank) ... just the frontend is missing
<Riddell> trouble with doing it on this webpage is its far too big, it takes 5 minutes to load
<mhb> Riddell: well, that's my bad connection :o)
<mhb> Riddell: I should move it somewhere on a public server
<mhb> Riddell: also I plan to make it smaller by listing only one cathegory at a time
<MidMark> sebas I have updated steps to reproduce bug #39444, see my last comment
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39444 in kde-guidance "Changing an user's password can change another password for a different user" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39444
<Riddell> toma: the journalist dude here asked about the new kde e-mail client
<toma> Riddell: what did he ask?
<Riddell> toma: I think the implication was whether kmail was so bad that starting from scratch was better
<Riddell> mhb: if I give you a list of current name-spec to crystal names can you incorporate them into the database?
<gnomefreak> new email client?
<fdoving> www.mailody.net
<Lure> gnomefreak: http://www.omat.nl/drupal/?q=node/115
<gnomefreak> ty
<mhb> Riddell: OK, will do 
<mhb> Riddell: today later or tomorrow (if it's not urgent)
<Lure> toma: btw, any plans for disconnected imap?
<Riddell> mhb: nothing is urgent, we just want to get moving with this so it's done in the next few weeks and we can move oxygen into KDE 4 in SVN
<Riddell> mhb: oh, the other thing is we want to fill in the gapsin oxygen with icons from monochrome theme so it's obviously a gap but you can see what the icon should be of
<Riddell> can we do that in the database too?
<mhb> Riddell: no problem, one more column
<mhb> Riddell: I need to get the monochrome icons, though
<mhb> Riddell: do you a have a set as complete as possible?
<Riddell> mhb: what do you mean?  monochrome is the most complete set there is I believe
<Riddell> mhb: the monochrome icons are in KDE SVN in the accessibility module
<toma> Riddell: if you read the kdepim ml, you can see that some think building from scratch is better. For me the main reason was that I could not a grip on the codebase of kmail.
<mhb> Riddell: IIRC most of the Crystal icons are scattered through the apps
<toma> Riddell: maybe when i had more experience I would have extended kmail
<mhb> Riddell: the Crystal set used in the comparison table is a collection from Ken
<Riddell> toma: so this might replace kmail in the longer term?
<mhb> Riddell: so I feared monochrome is like that, too
<Riddell> mhb: monochrome is all in one place
<mhb> Riddell: good to hear. No problem, then.
<toma> Riddell: i'm not the one to decide, and mailody lacks a lot of features kmail has
<Riddell> mhb: or search kde-look.org for danny allen, he also did a coloured version of monochrome which might be better to use
<Lure> hi mbiebl
<Riddell> Lure: last day today, anything else we need to cover?
<toma> Lure: which part of disconnected imap?
<Lure> mbiebl: did you play with new kpowersave already?
<mbiebl> Lure: hi
<mbiebl> No, not yet.
<Lure> toma: being able to have cached e-mails when not connected to imap server
<toma> Lure: starting up without connection should be possible, moving stuff and syncing afterwards is not
<mbiebl> IIRC it's very much in a flux atm.
<toma> Lure: did not try it though ;-)
<mbiebl> So I'm not sure if it is already in a usable state.
<toma> Lure: you can try, fdoving probably has packages ;-)
<Lure> mbiebl: I will try to build it to see how it fits for Ubuntu - we are in plannig phase what to do for edgy
<mbiebl> You should maybe contact dannyK then.
<mbiebl> I'll guess he can help you better if you encounter problems.
<mbiebl> He is around on #powersave and #hal
<Lure> mbiebl: I plan to do so, as we will use kpowersave only if they apply some kiss concepts to the UI
<Lure> Riddell: nothing on my list
<Lure> Riddell: I am on powermgmt session 
<Riddell> Lure: mine neither :)
<Lure> Riddell: but it is more forward looking than really practical for feisty
* gnomefreak just tried mailody and found that its only for IMAP and the configure settings need to have more stuff in them like a way to use gpg pop so on
<fdoving> mailody is my primary mail client. it's nice. :)
<Riddell> ooh, tonio's being chatted up in French!
<Riddell> when a girl starts talking to you in French you know she fancies you
<fdoving> go scare her away, girlfriends are not compatible with hardcore kubuntu developing. :)
<gnomefreak> fdoving: i wouldnt mind it if i had IMAP mail. if i just tried the latest version though its not ready for mainstream kde IMO
<Riddell> mhb: do you have any easy way of finding out which kde modules thoses icons came from?
<mhb> Lure: do you have a minute? Can you explain to me in 2-3 sentences how knetworkmanager will provide the info about disconnects, reconnects, etc?
<mhb> Riddell: you mean the Crystal ones? No, because I didn't use any automated tools to get them, Kenneth just sent me a pack
<Riddell> mhb: hmm, we really need that
<mhb> Riddell: they are a mess
<Riddell> mhb: I know
<toma> gnomefreak: arguments?
<Riddell> mhb: also we need text export (and probably import) for that database
<toma> gnomefreak: i mean, saying it because it does not support POP, is a weird argument, as I'm writing a IMAP mailclient
<gnomefreak> toma: so this will not replace kmail
<mhb> Riddell: that wouldn't be a problem
<toma> gnomefreak: it is not written with that in mind
<gnomefreak> ok i thought this was going to replace kmail. sorry
<toma> gnomefreak: i needed a fast, reliable mailclient
<toma> gnomefreak: and to be honest, kmail does not really fit in that categorie when using imap
<toma> or is hanging on the edge
<Riddell> mhb: oh and it needs fields for crystal icon type and oxygen icon type (action, app, device etc)
* gnomefreak never used an email that used imap. dont even know where to find them lol. 
<fdoving> the two main features i'm missing, is multiple identities, and multiple smtp-servers.  that's it. the latter isn't really a issue once smtp auth is in place. so multiple identities. :)
<toma> fdoving: i need multiple identities, so it will be there soon
<toma> i just want to have a stable base
<fdoving> toma: looking forward to it :)
<mhb> Riddell: OK
<mhb> Riddell: thank god for automatic logging :o)
<Riddell> :)
<_Sime_> hi all
<seele> Riddell: has kwwii posted the kde pic yet?
<Riddell> seele: the group photo?
<seele> yeah
<Riddell> seele: muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/_DSC8462.JPG
<seele> 403
<oslo> someone use superkaramba with beryl here ?
<Riddell> seele: try now
<Riddell> morning _sim	
<oslo> i'd like to see 1superkaramba on 4 virtual desk..
<Riddell> _sime_
<_Sime_> yes
<seele> what a freaking huge photo
<seele> Riddell: thanks :)
<mhb> nice photo
<Riddell> that's kwwii's mega huge camera at work
<seele> i like how he had to give you the one with sebas groping himself
* _Sime_ has a compiled and working kde 4 (in a window)
<nixternal> that only took half the day to download
<nixternal> i know sebas, Lure, Riddell, imbrandon by photo, but the others i don't...and it seems we have another lady on the team
* gnomefreak only knew 2 without looking at name tags
<Hawkwind> Hah, so not a surprise to see a Mt. Dew in imbrandon's hand
<nixternal> name tags?
<nixternal> i didn't even look..hahah
<nixternal> maybe that will answer my question on who everyone else is
<Hawkwind> You can't see everyone's name tag though
<gnomefreak> only 4 or 5 name tags i was able to see
<gnomefreak> _Sime_: a full kde4 or just base/libs
<_Sime_> gnomefreak: libs and base running in a very bare Xephyr window.
<gnomefreak> ah
* gnomefreak still wonders why kde4base is in repos
<gnomefreak> i read somewhere its mainly for developers 
<_Sime_> I've compiled it from SVN.
<imbrandon> moins
<imbrandon> seele: you made it home in one peice !
<imbrandon> nixternal: left to right , john trapsell, nuno (sp?) , kwwii, luka, me , seele / celeste , Riddell , Tonio_ , Y......(sp?)  ,sebas 
<nixternal> ya, your big head is easy to recognize (hillbilly) ;)
<imbrandon> lol
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> i thought that was tonio, just wasn't 100% positive on that
<Riddell> seele: try 63.JPG
<Riddell> imbrandon: Josef
<mhb> Riddell: who's that?
<Riddell> the one he had as Y...
<imbrandon> Riddell: ahh right, my mistake
<Riddell> but it's pronounced as a Y (or so I've learnt)
<mhb> Riddell: that spelling is common here in the Czech Rep., so you poked my interest
<seele> Riddell: ah ha, that one is so much nicer
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-11
<jdong> wow, that was quite unexpected
<Riddell> what?
<jdong> amarok and rhythmbox both work happily with a 2nd gen ipod nano
<jdong> I was expecting hell
<jdong> hmm, anyone here in an uploading mood? :D
<crimsun> jdong: context == good.
<jdong> crimsun: trying to find a person to poke about ktorrent
<jdong> we've already talked about this before :D
* Mez anyone want to play some UT2004? ping me
<Tm_T> Mez: I play ET mostly, haven't played UT for ages.
<Mez> Tm_T, et's downloading ;)
<Tm_T> :)
<Mez> or was
<Mez> had to kill it ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<jdong> mez get back here
<Riddell> oh boy oh boy oh boy
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what's up?
<Riddell> bluhbluhbluh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hmmm?  sounds like you need a coffee or something
<Riddell> food and food and next door next door! and drink and dance and table with dancers and dance floor and tonio je ne dance pas but he danced and everyone danced!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and you had lots of fun, it sounds like!
<Riddell> yes, fun, that's the wd
<Riddell> word
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> Riddell: and how many beers did you have?
<Riddell> only one!
<Hobbsee> sure?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what *else* did you have then?
<Riddell> then the one that jorge got me to show that gnome and kde are friends
<Hobbsee> haha
<Riddell> then the one that the forums dude bought me to show that forums are cool for developers
<Hobbsee> and then more?
<Riddell> and then there was the whisky from that Merkin who called it "scotch"
<Hobbsee> haha
<Riddell> and the rum from the german who kept poking me because it was easier than fixing openoffice
<Hobbsee> Riddell: did you guys leave any alcohol left in the pub?
<Hobbsee> well, that's true.  most things are easier than building oo, let alone fixing it
<Riddell> and the tokila who spoke serbian with the slovenian dude even though they were at war
<Riddell> pub!  I thought that was a classy place
<Hobbsee> oh, sorry...you didnt tell me where it was
<Hobbsee> heh
<Riddell> but then the girls in the underwear started dancing and you could tell the boys who had girlfriends against those who didn't
<Hobbsee> haha...
<Hobbsee> you mean not all of them just behaved like they didnt, seeing as the girlfriends werent there?
<Riddell> well, I have photos, so in the morning we'll see who was well behaved
<Hobbsee> sounds good to me
<Hobbsee> mind you, the more misbehaving ones surely wouldn't have let you taken photos of them
<Riddell> ah but the misbehaving ones were the most distracted
<Hobbsee> were you one of them?
<Hobbsee> presumably not, if you had a camera
<Riddell> no, I'm well behaved and I teach them how to dance
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i should get you to teach me, then.
<abattoir> lol
<Riddell> all these people who can't dance!  what do they teach them at school?
* Hobbsee DOES NOT DANCE!
<abattoir> hi Riddell, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ballroom dancing
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir 
<Riddell> hi abattoir 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you mean the girls were only in underwear?  bet the guys were disappointed
* Hobbsee is wondering if the women went somewhere else, or something
<Riddell> to be fair we just went to the pub next to the restaurant, nobody thought there would be girl in underwear dancing there
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Riddell> which includes Melissa the Australian lass
<Hobbsee> melissa was in her underwear dancing?
<Riddell> no no
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Riddell> she was looking scornfully at the boys who were staring a bit too hard at the girls in underwear
<Hobbsee> hahahahahaha
<Hobbsee> now that's what *i'd* do
<Riddell> DO YOU TRUST THIS MAN WITH YOUR COMMUNITY?? http://jasmine.19inch.net/~jr/away/2006-11-11-uds/100_0752.JPG
<Hobbsee> hah.  nope!
<Riddell> ye gods, that looks worse than I expected, I wonder how much he'd pay me not to blog it
<Hobbsee> nice looking pub, around all the ladies' legs :P
<Hobbsee> hahahahah
<Hobbsee> blog it anyway!
<Riddell> it was 100% respectable until the girls and underwear thing started, really
* Hobbsee snorts
<Hobbsee> yep, right
<Hobbsee> Riddell: WHAT'D YOU DO WITH MY CHOCOLATE?
<Hobbsee> or was it abattoir?
<Riddell> I have no chocolate
<Riddell> although I do have irn bru
<abattoir> Hobbsee: you're sloshed too? :P
<Hobbsee> abattoir: nope.
<abattoir> then what chocolate?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: i'm wondering what would happen if i had some of that irn bru though...
<Hobbsee> the chocolate that was in my drawer.  seems that the majority of it has been EATEN!
<abattoir> Hobbsee: aah, you saw that group pic?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: not sure, which one?
<Hobbsee> maybe then Riddell could teach me how to dance, i expect
<abattoir> Hobbsee: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/_DSC8463.JPG
<abattoir> Hobbsee: so much for treating someone's mt. dew addiction ;)
<Hobbsee> ahhh...no i hadnt!
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> ROFL!
<Hobbsee> just noticed that
<Hobbsee> *tries to figure out who most of them are*
<Hobbsee> abattoir: want to help?
<abattoir> Hobbsee: there's a hi-res version where some tags are visible
<abattoir> Hobbsee: wait i'll get my logs
<Hobbsee> abattoir: that'd be good
<abattoir> Hobbsee: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/_DSC8462.JPG , be warned, it's really really large
<Hobbsee> seele's in the middle, presumably
<Hobbsee> it's certainly not el :P
<Riddell> JohnFlux (KDE), Nuno Pinheiro (Artist), kwwii (artist), Lure (Kubuntu), imbrandon (red neck), seele (usability), Riddell (good looking one), tonio (je ne dance pas), josef (Hot New Stuff!), Sebas (Guidance/Marketing)
<abattoir> lol
<Hobbsee> heh, that gives me one more name
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, missed kwwii there
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i wont comment on the good looking bit :P
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hot new stuff?
* Hobbsee tries to figure out who kwwii reminds her of.
<abattoir> khotnewstuff?
<Riddell> abattoir: yes
<Hobbsee> ah
* Hobbsee notes that imbrandon needs a new hackergotchi - the pic of his fridge
<fdoving> adept on my server is behaving weird. It wants to remove all upstart related packages, and install sysvinit.
<Hobbsee> fdoving: ouch?  got ubuntu-minimal installed?
<fdoving> there is nothing in dpkg/apt indicating this is what i want to do, and adept is the only fronted with this problem, this is weird.
<fdoving> ubuntu-minimal is already the newest version.
<Hobbsee> odd
<fdoving> very.
* fdoving hopes ubuntu will have DiffIndex support for apt in feisty.
<fdoving> I installed etch in a xen guest yesterday. it's so fast and cool.
<fdoving> (the apt-get updates, with DiffIndexes)
<Hobbsee> awww!  you played  mao!
* Hobbsee likes that :)
* Riddell never played it
<Hobbsee> well, imbrandon and the like did
* Hobbsee likes cards ;0
<Hobbsee> * :)
<Riddell> oh I hear he didn't do so well at poker last night
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> *no one* does well at poker
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!!! good evening! :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: Riddell is drunk :P
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> I hope they have videos/pictures lol :P
<Jucato> Hobbsee: is there a guide on how to install Feisty on a system, without messing up your (semi-)stable installation, and without having to reboot into it always? (is that chroot or pbuilder stuff?)
<Hobbsee> pbuilder is easiest, else you're looking at something like a VM, including xen
<Jucato> ah.pbuilder...
<Jucato> with pbuilder, I can launch even GUI apps that's built on Feisty?
<Hobbsee> it's kinda dirty, but yes
<Jucato> ah thanks. I'm gonna search in the wiki for guides :)
<Hobbsee> for pbuilder?
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<Jucato> oh there :)
<Hobbsee> mounting .Xauthority and the like arent in there though
<Jucato> ah ok. it's like building in a very limited environment?
<Hobbsee> well, yeah
<Jucato> sorry for all the questions... is there a place/page that guides new people who want to get involved this way?like testing and building?
<Hobbsee> er, yes....
<Hobbsee> somewhere
<Jucato> wiki? ok will search :)
<Hobbsee> w.u.c/participate?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: should be somewhere in http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Documentation
<Jucato> oooh kdissert :)
<Hobbsee> what about it?
* Hobbsee thinks she did something with that
<Hobbsee> or looked at it
<Jucato> no. I meant kdissert was used for the image on that MOTU/Doc page :)
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Jucato> Hobbsee: have a nice weekend! bye!! :)
* seele oggles at Riddell's pictures
<seele> really.. i guess i'm surprised they had *that* much on..
<Hobbsee> seele: haha, yeah, me too
<Hobbsee> hey el 
<Hobbsee> seele: i was expecting it to be a full strip club, based on what was said
<el> heya Hobbsee, hi seele 
<seele> Hobbsee: lol
<seele> el: moin el
<Hobbsee> seele: :P
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<Jucato> aw.. too bad Hobbsee's gone..
<bddebian> Heya Jucato
<jdong> SELECT * FROM #kubuntu-devel WHO wants to look over & upload some ktorrent patches
<jdong> ;
* Jucato waves farewell
<|joe|> syntax error
<imbrandon> moins seele, Riddell, bddebian 
<bddebian> Heya imbrandon
<Riddell> morning
<imbrandon> Riddell: the wireless here is lagging BAD, i wonder if they have wifi at the airport, i might leave early just to get something done LOL
<imbrandon> jdong: email me the patches ( or a url to the patches ) and i will look them over at the airport or when i get home and get them uploaded in the next ~24 hours
<jdong> imbrandon: see bug 70529
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70529 in edgy-backports "(KTorrent) Two patches from upstream SVN" [Undecided,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/70529
<jdong> imbrandon: I've got patches attached to the bug report
<gnomefreak> anyone know what happened to xlibs? it hasnt been here a few releases wondering what package had it (xlibs-dev) i though
<gnomefreak> thought
<Tm_T> Argh.
<Tm_T> My kdesktop has lost webdesktop settings, can't remember how it was.
<pygi> Riddell: do we want to package this to finally get some video editing solution: http://kdenlive.sourceforge.net/index.php ?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-11-12
<seele> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi seele 
<imbrandon> ahh finaly
<imbrandon> almost home
<imbrandon> moins all
<Riddell> sebas: dood, we have to do this tomorrow http://www.citykayak.com/
<Riddell> hi imbrandon 
<imbrandon> heya Riddell 
<Jucato> moin imbrandon, Riddell!
<imbrandon> Riddell: i just made it back to KC, sitting at the airport waiting for my ride to come get me
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> Riddell: quote ".... imbrandon (red neck) ...." hahahah classic
<imbrandon> heya Jucato 
<robotgeek> hey imbrandon 
<imbrandon> ello robotgeek 
<robotgeek> long time. howz it going?
<imbrandon> good, just got back from the dev summit, ready to get to my house and take a long hot shower
<imbrandon> you?
<robotgeek> trying to install edgy on my pc with a broken motherboard
<imbrandon> ouch , not cool
<robotgeek> well, the devices show up in xp, but don't work. i just thought i will install linux, and keep it ready for when after i rma it
<imbrandon> Riddell: wow, that looks fun actualy
<imbrandon> robotgeek: ahh
<robotgeek> imbrandon: chk /notice
<jsgotangco> ahh the channel is getting active again after the summit
<imbrandon> jsgotangco: starting too :)
<jsgotangco> heh i bet it was tiring but fun
<robotgeek> hey jsgotangco . howdy
<imbrandon> canonical employyees are still in SF for a week but it will pick up again now a bit
<sebas> Riddell: looks fun
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Jucato> Hobbsee!!!!
<Hobbsee> Jucato!!!!
* Hobbsee wonders if Riddell has sobered up yet
<imbrandon> heya Hobbsee 
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I sure did, though... who says he's the only one who could get drunk and still be on IRC? :P
<Hobbsee> hey redneck
<imbrandon> haha
<Hobbsee> Jucato: haha
<Jucato> heheh redneck :P
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: managed to put down the mt dew yet, and get hooked on irn bru?
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I came in here a bit drunk last night (1am or 2am your time...)
<imbrandon> heh nah, it was ok but not mt dew
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> haha
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: but i did get Riddell  to drink some dew
<imbrandon> heya sebas 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: hah
<imbrandon> sebas: make it home ok?
<nixternal> Riddell: https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-desktop-guide
<imbrandon> i almost missed my flight in denver, i only had 15 minutes to switch planes
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ouch
<nixternal> hola
<imbrandon> but i made it
<imbrandon> ello nixternal 
* imbrandon is glad to be back on his fast machine
* nixternal has been at the hospital all night ;(
<Hobbsee> hah
<imbrandon> nixternal: watchin snl ?
<imbrandon> ouch
<nixternal> nah, whats on?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: speaking of which, can you add a hook dir?  and stuff in that hook dir?  i cant, as i dont have root
<imbrandon> there is a hook dir now, but sure, ( you could have also done it by adding a ~/.pbuilderrc with only the HOOKDIR="~/hooks" in it or similar
<nixternal> snl isn't even on 
<nixternal> hehe
<imbrandon> nixternal: yea its not sat :)
<nixternal> well, 30 minutes ago it was
<imbrandon> Hobbsee: yea i can though ( as long as its not crackfull lol )
<Hobbsee> haha, of course it's not crackful
<imbrandon> whats it for ?
<Hobbsee> wait, i'm dumping them on your machine, as it's quicker than copying them
<imbrandon> k
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: see /home/hobbsee/hooks
<imbrandon> kk
<Hobbsee> B91 is the best, but they're all useful
<Hobbsee> check man hooks if you want to read about them (they're copied from the examples in pbuilder)
<imbrandon> what are they for ?
<imbrandon> yea i know what hooks are, i ahve written a few
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: looked at their names?
<Hobbsee> one runs linda at the end of the build, b91 tests that the package installs/deinstalls/purges/etc correctly - saving you having to do it manually (yay)
<Hobbsee> c10 drops to a shell inside the pbuilder if the build fails - so you dont need all the build deps again, etc
<Hobbsee> the other two just tell you you're in a chroot at various times.  havent seen much use or harm in them
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ^
<nixternal> hey, when it is time, someone can show me how to add a feisty pbuilder to my existing?  or i can jsut delete the edgy one, or show me a chroot, or kick me in the teeth?
<imbrandon> nixternal: just make multi pbuilders
<Hobbsee> nixternal: you can, or you can use multiple pbuilders
<Hobbsee> see 
<imbrandon> i have 4 or 5
<Hobbsee> !pbuilder
<ubotu> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<crimsun> I wouldn't delete your 6.10 one, since you'll likely need it for edgy-updates
* Hobbsee has 2
<nixternal> ty
* Hobbsee notes that symlinks work fine in the scripts
<imbrandon> heya crimsun 
<nixternal> oh ya crimsun, forgot about that stoof
<crimsun> 'i
<Hobbsee> so /pbuilder is the base dir, which is a symlink to wherever i want it to be.
<nixternal> been a while since i seen the 'i
<imbrandon> crimsun: how was your week ?
<crimsun> insane. I'm apparently flying to LA in a couple weeks for another meeting
<crimsun> yours?
<imbrandon> very very hetic, but very cool, got ALOT of productive stuff worked out, i'm really psyc'd about feisty and feisty+1 now, and finaly met a ton of cool people
<crimsun> excellent
<imbrandon> ( and apparently got the nickname redneck from my slightly southern draw )
<imbrandon> lol
<Hobbsee> haha
<imbrandon> plus google is just awesom, that place is a techies disneyland + perks
<crimsun> yep
<crimsun> I was right down the road at Intuit some years ago
<imbrandon> right on, i met a few of the people from intuit while i was there, talked to them about the days when i used to devel on a inhouse product that used the quickbooks sdk
<imbrandon> back a few years ago
<imbrandon> a few of the people headed down to apple hq to for a day trip
<crimsun> nice
<imbrandon> and there was a mysql conf at the google plex at the same time as ours and a nvidia conf in san jose too that some of the peeps went to ( i only poped in the mysql one for a moment )
* Hobbsee notes that she really should have applied for sponsorship, then :P
<imbrandon> but they pimped ubuntu hardcore at the nvidia conf, they ran ubuntu + xgl + beryl to show off the new card to the nvidia guys and they let them give out tons of ubuntu cd's there
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: i note that the composite-by-default is looking much more sane too
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, well we worked on it alot
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: true that
<imbrandon> it will be installed by default for ubuntu ( not kubuntu ) but not turned on 
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: is the stuff on the wiki as of the 11th, the latest?
<imbrandon> no idea i dident check the wiki
<imbrandon> BUT
<imbrandon> i chaird the first two BoF's on it soooo
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> nice
<imbrandon> chair'd*
<imbrandon> anyhow it basicly should say something to the effect that
<imbrandon> compiz/beryl is known not to work on a major percentage of computers so it will be installed so its easy to just check a box and turn it on BUT not on by defaut
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: was there a spec on switching to dvd or something?
<imbrandon> and there has been some changes to the core that were litterly coded at the confrence durring the bof that allows it to run on ANY card even without 3d support but with composite only at a reduced but useable framerate , we still need to see how that pans out
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, not that i'm aware of, there were alot of "side" BoF's though that werent on the schedule becouse the scheduling sucked this time
<imbrandon> so it might have been talked aobut but
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yeah, fair enough. how are they going to find the cd space to put beryl/compiz on?
<Hobbsee> yeah, dbo mentioned that
<imbrandon> not officialy and i am pretty sure its not going to happen till ATLEASTE feisty+1 is not farther out, basicly the consincus is to keep it on cd as long as possible
<imbrandon> beryl / compiz is very very small
<Hobbsee> right
<imbrandon> so shouldent be an issue
<Hobbsee> right
<nixternal> omg imbrandon you just made my day with that beryl (isn't that a drink you take before an mri? :) stuff not being turned on
<imbrandon> i know me and Riddell and a few others mentioned it in another kubuntu bof but that was our consincus 
<nixternal> i have played with it for the past couple of weeks, and i don't like it..all the themes are windows vista looking like crazy
<imbrandon> nixternal, yea it was a very good decision i think, they had to fight to get that much becouse really if it was upto mdz me and keybuk ( the ones that ran the accellerated-x BoF's ) it wouldent have been but mark wanted atleaste to have it installed
<imbrandon> nixternal, it can use plain metacity themes too
<nixternal> ewww
<nixternal> kubuntu silly
<Hobbsee> Riddell: had said in here that it likely wouldnt be done
<imbrandon> kubuntu isnt going to use it at all
<nixternal> i want my burple
<nixternal> haha
<imbrandon> we are talking ubuntu only
<nixternal> imbrandon: whoever made the decision of kubuntu not using it at all, i will buy them a drink next time ;)
<Hobbsee> :)
<imbrandon> kde4 is what we're waiting for, kwin will support it then
<nixternal> mmmm
<Hobbsee> nixternal: Riddell already had enough drinks bought for him, and i dont drink
* nixternal does the happy dance
<imbrandon> nixternal, basicly the whole kubuntu team that was at the summit, i dont think any of us were for it
<nixternal> me either Hobbsee, you and i can drink a tea or a nice cold water ;)
<Hobbsee> (which was said before uds)
<Hobbsee> haha
* Hobbsee doesnt drink tea either.  water or coke :)
<Hobbsee> or strawberry milk, even
<nixternal> alrighty then, i will...img strawberry milk!!
<nixternal> omg too
<nixternal> i have about 4 cans of that little rabbit in my cupboard
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, yea but i learned one thing, basicly whats said before uds means squat, its sucks but true, everything is revisited basicly
<crimsun> heh, it gets revisited again. Such is "software engineering."
<imbrandon> :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: point
<imbrandon> but yea kubuntu wasent/isnt even thinking about using it
<imbrandon> untill kde4
<imbrandon> ( that means feisty+1 )
<imbrandon> thats how koffice worked out too, feisty+1 ( e.g. kde4 )
<nixternal> koffice in feisty+1 especially if MS and OOo trickle down their XML standards
<imbrandon> which made alot of sense once it was tlaked about
<Hobbsee> ahh right
<nixternal> so we can all play nicely
<Hobbsee> yep
<nixternal> which i was screaming at imbrandon here on irc since my mic was squat..i was screaming XML - OASIS no no with MS
<imbrandon> nixternal, no more in the fact that koffice2 ( in kde4 ) will support ms office formats better, and 1.X never will
<imbrandon> nixternal, i saw you
<nixternal> MS is supposedly going to drop OASIS support in 2007 now to push XML to us
<nixternal> well, MS Office is going with XML crap everywhere now, which will create a new doc standard that is somewhat open..but im sure that will get screwed as well
<nixternal> right now, KOffice only supports RTF right?
<imbrandon> no its both xml AND the open doc format forced by the EU both
<imbrandon> no it does doc's just not all the stuff like tables etc
<nixternal> microsoft doesn't have to do the open doc format, and it was in a statement concerning novell, microsoft and openoffice.org
<nixternal> they want to implement patches upstream to OOo
<nixternal> which could be good, or flat out scary
<nixternal> im leaning towards scary
<imbrandon> ..
<robotgeek> freeflying: howdy
<sredna> Riddell: Is there a known way to use the qt4-copy packages for development?
<freeflying> robotgeek: heya
<sredna> Because just installing them does not help, as the installation it broken into atoms
<sredna> Cmake can't find anything related to qt, and there is nothing to set QTDIR to
<robotgeek> howz it going? maybe magically give the sredna an answer :)
<Jucato> although it's 9:40 AM Sunday UTC... maybe Riddell's away?
<robotgeek> heh
<Jucato> Hobbsee: !!!
<fdoving> sredna: you used 'update-alternatives --config' for qmake,moc,uic,lupdate and lrelease ? 
<sredna> fdoving: No, I did not
<fdoving> the includes are in /usr/include/qt4/
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<sredna> I need to change my setup drastically for this to work
<sredna> And I dont' know what is the impact of changing those things
<sredna> If the changes are global, it's too much hazzle changing them all the time
<sredna> Because I could want to compile something against qt3 as well
<fdoving> they are. should probably make a script to automate it.
<sredna> Well, I think it can never work really well that way
<sredna> With more versions of qt installed, it would be better to keep everything in one directory
<fdoving> true, you have a user with a kde4 development environment? 
<sredna> Well, I think I'm going to
<sredna> Since it seems to be such a hazzle getting things to work otherwise
<fdoving> You can of course make a ~/bin for the development-user with the correct symlinks to the qt4 binaries.
<sredna> That could be a start, but I'd also need to do something for the includes and linking parts
<fdoving> hmm yes. what's the problem with linking? 
<sredna> I don't know if there is any yet
<sredna> Because so far cmake ran for 1 sec :-)
<fdoving> I'm making a test-script now, to swap all the qt things to qt4 with update-alternatives.
<fdoving> if that works, it could be easier than changing users.
<sredna> Yes
<sredna> Now I use a bin dir
<sredna> But I get another error about 'qdbusxml2cpp' missing
<fdoving> that should be in /usr/bin/
<fdoving> it's in libqt4-dev
<sredna> ... which is installed (the kde-copy version)
<fdoving> 'which qdbusxml2cpp' doesn't find it? 
<sredna> No
<fdoving> 'dpkg -S qdbusxml2cpp' ? 
<sredna> .....
<sredna> Not found
<fdoving> hmm.. then the kde-copy doesn't include it. weird.
<sredna> Well, that version of qt4 is required for kde4 development, so that is kind of a conclusion
<sredna> I need to build qt4
<fdoving> we need to fix qt4.
<sredna> That would be smart
<sredna> When you are at it, the kdecopy version need to tell the system that it provides qt4
<sredna> Some packages had to be uninstalled because of that missing
<sredna> And if you are going to do that, I will be lazy and postpone any work on kde trunk to later
<fdoving> Don't think these changes will make it into edgy. Not sure they qualify for edgy-updates.
<sredna> Sigh
<fdoving> But that's not for to me to decide. I'll have a look at the kde-copy packages.
<sredna> Why is updating parts of a system so forbidden?
<sredna> I dont' get it
<sredna> I'll see if I can find a more modern computer that I can afford, then compiling qt wouldn't take an entire day
<fdoving> I think the idea is to restrict updates to the point where no update should break anything, ever.
<sredna> Well, it kinda makes it very hard to work for developers
<fdoving> It does.
<fdoving> And lots of unofficial repositories with dozens of packages everywhere.. and everyone use them, because the official ones provides old versions of evertyhing.
<fdoving> .. and that breaks upgrading.
<fdoving> and so on.
<sredna> I use some unofficial repos
<sredna> Not many though
<sredna> But I would definately like a kde-devel one, sparing me some of the infinite compiling
<sredna> It could contain a qt packate installing the simple way :-)
<fdoving> that would be a good idea.
<fdoving> that is the idea with the qt kde-copy in the repositories, but if it doesn't work, it's useless.
* sredna uninstalls the entire lot
<sredna> Seems I'm doomed to have to compile it all by hand
<sredna> For qt, the correct installation is in one single directory
<sredna> Splitting things up leads to trouble
<fdoving> debian and ubuntu always split things up.-
<sredna> A package pr file :-)
<sredna> A sane linux distribution is yet to be found
<sredna> Or maybe I just didn't hear of it yet...
<fdoving> .deb distributions are the most sane to me. :)
<sredna> That is why I'm using one, too
<sredna> And I can live with it, just I can't use that part of the system packages for development
<Hobbsee> sredna: has Riddell heard about this idea of a special development/kde4 repo?
* Hobbsee wonders just how possible it is
<fdoving> sredna: hmm.. did you uninstall the kdecopy packages yet? I think it's just a matter of naming the binaries correct.
<sredna> It "just" requires someone to write the spec files, and some machine power to keep the files up to date
<sredna> fdoving: I did
<Hobbsee> then again, i guess you'd have to remove the packages to use it
<Hobbsee> er, to use the older versoin
<Hobbsee> ahh, right
<fdoving> sredna: ok. i think it's missing a q at the start /usr/bin/dbusxml2cpp is there.
<sredna> I think I'll just build from source. Having qt in a directory and setting $QTDIR works very, very well
<sredna> ... and having tolive with random renamings and misplacement of files is probably worse
<fdoving> sredna: what do i test my renaming of files with? compiling a random qt4 package like speedcrunch? 
<fdoving> I compiled kde4 with the non-kdecopy of qt some days ago. that worked fine.
<sredna> fdoving: Then that would be a vital alternative
<sredna> For me
<sredna> fdoving: What did you do to tell cmake where to find qt?
<fdoving> hmm.. not sure. whatever the kde4 packages at kubuntu.org does.
<fdoving> I'll have a look at the source. hang on.
<sredna> I installed those packages, but I removed them, since I need to compile kdelibs + kdebase
<fdoving> I understand, I compiled those packages for powerpc.
<sredna> How do I get rid of B flags with pakcages?
<sredna> Removing the kdecopy packages faild to clean up properly :(
<Hobbsee> purge?
<sredna> Well, when listing packages some have a B as the second character, which means they can't be installed. And now that B shouldn't be there
<sredna> I do not know what 'purge' means
<Hobbsee> oh, sorry
<Hobbsee> sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<Hobbsee> should remove all config files, et
<Hobbsee> c
<sredna> "to clear of guilt" -- that may work ;) 
<Hobbsee> :)
<fdoving> hmm.. looks like the tool dbusxml2cpp is named dbusxml2cpp by trolltech.
<fdoving> http://doc.trolltech.com/4.2/dbusxml2cpp.html
<fdoving> should kdecopy still rename it? 
<sredna> I dont' know
<sredna> cmake complained
<fdoving> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-core-devel&m=115779376820374&w=2
<sredna> But my packages still have their Bs
<sredna> And something else broke that was fixed - now a lot of packages looks like they should be uninstalled, such as X and other stuff that is absolutely required for a desktop PC :\
<Hobbsee> sredna: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> try that :P
<sredna> Well, I can do that now that the broken kdecopy packages have gone
<fdoving> isn't B broken? 
<Hobbsee> :)
<fdoving> what does 'apt-get -f install' say?
<sredna> Right now the entire system feels a bit shaky, if not broken
<fdoving> where do you see this B?
<Hobbsee> sredna: it's not the system, it's the floor
<sredna> Lol
<sredna> fdoving: The B is with aptitude search listings
<sredna> 'pB <package>'
<sredna> Kubuntudesktop installed vanilla qt4 packages, so I'm back to start
<joe3k> does anyone know if adept and speedcrunch are supposed to be kde or qt apps? because their menu does not appear in the menu panel if mac-style menu is selected
<abattoir> joe3k: adept is probably being run as root, so it doesn't inherit your regular styles...
<abattoir> joe3k: speedcrunch is qt4
<joe3k> abattoir: hm pity :)
<joe3k> abattoir: anyway it would be nice if it somehow could ...
<abattoir> joe3k: sorry, am not aware of any way to make them work
<joe3k> abattoir: and do you have any idea what would happen if i'd set mac-style menu for root and the "usual" menu style for the user? :)
<abattoir> joe3k: i was just thinking of that... you could try it if you want ;)
<abattoir> wait..
<abattoir> joe3k: hmm... don't know... try it if you want to :)
<joe3k> abattoir: i'll do when i have time
<abattoir> ok
<bddebian> Howdy
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<seele> Riddell: ping
<seele> huh, he responded to me yesterday and the channel didnt light up.. weird
<Jucato> hi seele! saw you're picture with the guys
<seele> Jucato: moin, thats cool
<nixternal> is kmail a resource hog or what?
<nixternal> when deleting a bunch of emails, or applying filters to a bunch of emails, you might as well begin development on your own Linux distro
<nixternal>  6099 nixterna  25   0  127m  66m  39m R 94.1  5.2  16:08.51 kontact
<nixternal> jeesh, 94.1% cpu just to delete a few hundred email
<marseillai> pt1 dcop ca TUE
<marseillai> oups sorry channel mistake
<imbrandon> kwwii_, ping 
<kwwii_> imbrandon: pong
<kwwii_> boah, I killed planet.kde.orog
<kwwii_> org
<imbrandon> haha
<imbrandon> yea i was gonna tell you that
<imbrandon> not only that was gonna sk if you wanted to be added to planet.u.c
<imbrandon> kwwii_, ^^
<imbrandon> btw did you make it home in one peice ?
<imbrandon> hehe
<kwwii_> yepp, and you?
<imbrandon> yup yup, just trying to get back on "my" schedule , and catch up on sleep
<seele> (oh, planet.ubuntulinux.com, not ubuntu.com)
<seele> heh
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> heya seele, they are both the same
<crimsun> it would be mighty impressive if he didn't make it home in one piece yet was chatting on irc
<imbrandon> ubuntulinux.com is an alias 
<imbrandon> crimsun, haha true
<seele> ah hah
<kwwii_> like I lost my arm in a freak airplane toilette accident
<seele> yet another feed to read, hehe
<crimsun> those crazy WC accidents.
<imbrandon> seele, i got in trubble when i got home too, my "Girl Friend" nothing serouis yet, but anyhow to the story, she was like "who's that chick your holdeing her hand in that pic of the kubuntu group" , i had to zoom in in gimp to show her we wasent , it was just the angle of the pic/camera it looked like it
<imbrandon> and tbh i never noticed it till she said something
<seele> imbrandon: LOL
<seele> thats funny
<imbrandon> heh yea
<imbrandon> anyhow kwwii_ you should add your self to planet.ubuntu.com ( i can do the bzr stuff for you if you dont wanna mess with it )
<seele> kwwii_: do you blog much (other than just breaking planet?
<imbrandon> even if you only post every 6 months LOL
<imbrandon> seele, the last blog post he had before that on blogspot was from the paris UDS
<crimsun> imbrandon the player! hehe
<imbrandon> when sebas got a black eye
<imbrandon> crimsun, LOL
<kwwii_>  seele: nope, I am not the biggest blogger in the world
<seele> haha
<kwwii_> imbrandon: can you point me to some instructions on how to do all that?
<imbrandon> sure, one sec
<crimsun> I used to blog like my life depended on it, but I stopped when I realized I wasn't blogging about anything worthwhile ;)
<imbrandon> kwwii_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu    <--- how to add your feed to planet with bzr
<crimsun> whew, wayback doesn't have copies of them :-)
<imbrandon> crimsun, hehe
<imbrandon> crimsun, i have a good mix i think, or worthless stuff and stuff that means something to someone
<imbrandon> i dident blog all week though, i think i will do a "week in one post" later today
<kwwii_> somehow blogging feels like waving my penis in public
<imbrandon> hahaha
<imbrandon> what was tonio's word for it translated into english? 
<imbrandon> or was it you? something about brain masterbation
<imbrandon> i about died laughing 
<kwwii_> yepp
<crimsun> nobody wants to read about alsa hacking and bug triaging anyway
<crimsun> :-)
<imbrandon> crimsun, you would be suprised
<imbrandon> i wouldent mind reading about your stuff
<imbrandon> and i'm sure i'm not alone
<crimsun> here, I'll summarise from Hoary to Edgy: "I hate quirks."
<imbrandon> crimsun, hahaha
<crimsun> there, one year and six months in three words
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> okies time for dinner and real life kinda stuff, see yall after bit
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-05
<mhb> manchicken: how about making adept updater look like this:
<mhb> manchicken: http://mhb.ath.cx/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/updater-suggested.png
<mhb> manchicken: I must admit, I like simple dialogs for simple tasks
<ryanakca> hmm... any reason packagekit hasn't already been packaged?
<Jucato> whoa? Kivio stencils for sale? O.o
<seele> yeah
<seele> you can also request stencils to be made for a price
<seele> if only kivio was good enough to be worth that..
<Jucato> :)
 * Jucato is still looking for a UI-wireframing app :)
<seele> if you find an OSS one, let me know
<seele> ive been looking for years
<seele> afaik dia is better than kivio, but still no match for visio
<Jucato> uh oh... :)
<seele> and since it is a major part of my job function, i cant waste time with a sub-par application
<Jucato> if you haven't found one for years... I doubt I can find one in a few hours :D
<seele> frustration is not a consultant's friend
<seele> yeah
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> I haven't used Visio since like 1998....I heard it is gotten really good over the past few releases...maybe I will have to check it out
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!
<seele> nixternal: try to get an older version that doesnt have the ribbon
<seele> i still haven't figured it out
<nixternal> you can disable the ribbon and go back to classic view...I watched someone in class do it last week
<seele> ooh
 * seele does that right now
<nixternal> installing Visio Pro 2007 now
<Jucato> is there a demo version of Visio? :D
<nixternal> I am sure there is
<seele> a demo version of a microsoft product?
<nixternal> heh, they actually have those now
<Jucato> hehe my diagramming wants are really simple... UML, Flowchart, generic diagrams, and possibly UI wireframing... Umbrello takes care of the first 2...
<nixternal> UML == Umbrello
<nixternal> I use Kivio for flowcharting
<nixternal> if I flowchart
<nixternal> UI wireframing I never did much of...I would alway draw it out in the UI dev software
<Jucato> :P
<nixternal> maybe next time I will read your entire sentence before commenting :p
 * Jucato wants to specialize in UI (a bit of usability, but more on programming and desing)
<Jucato> er.. design
<Jucato> kivio's UML stencils are a bit... :)
<nixternal> I took 2 UI design courses, just finished up the 2nd one a couple of months ago
<Jucato> kool!
<nixternal> heh, the UI I used to program was nasty stuff
<nixternal> HMI Panels for Allen Bradley
<nixternal> it wasn't until we switched from the HMI panels to PCs where I got to do nice 3d panels
<Jucato> they actually have UI courses? sweet! :)
<nixternal> I know our universities here do, at least the ones I know
<nixternal> I just started taking CS courses...got my Bachelors at University of Maryland (GO TERPS!) in Business
<crimsun> only a few miles from here!
<Jucato> I bet that if there were ever any UI design-related courses/classes here, it would either be Java or Visual Foo
<nixternal> College Park baby!
<crimsun> my gf lives in CP
<nixternal> The only place I really frequented up there was Congressional Golf Course in Bethesda
<nixternal> and Chevy Chase, only because I almost bought a house there when I worked for Fannie Mae
<nixternal> holy smokes, I just downloaded 9mb in 2 seconds
<Jucato> seele: wow! there is a free trial of visio! lol! :D
<Jucato> of course I have to sign-in/up :P
<nixternal> haha
<Jucato> luckily I have a hotmail account...
<nixternal> interesting...my Visio 2007 Pro doesn't have the ribbon
<jjesse> hello nixternal and Jucato
<Jucato> jjesse!!!
<Jucato> back from UDS?
<jjesse> yeah got back friday night late
<jjesse> like 11:45 or so
<Riddell> jjesse: sorry I didn't say goodbye
<Riddell> thanks for coming
<jjesse> Riddell: no problem, i had a great time ,looking forward to the next one :)
<jjesse> Riddell: you guys in plymouth already?
<Riddell> yes, arrived this evening
<Riddell> we played the Canonical IRC Bingo game
<jjesse> which is?
<Riddell> a game of bingo with canonical names and you have to match 5 in a row of irc names
<jjesse> sounds like fun
<nixternal> howdy jjesse
<jjesse> howdy nixternal
<Riddell> hi hdevalence
<hdevalence> hey guys, I want to experiment with kde/qt, but i think my moc is broken
<hdevalence> hey
<Riddell> hdevalence: are you using qmake?
<hdevalence> Riddell: either qmake or when I follow the instructions on the kde techbase tutorials or when i try to build someone else's program from source with ./configure and then make..
<hdevalence> none work
<hdevalence> and I have the -dev packages installed
<Riddell> hdevalence: qt 3 or qt4?
<hdevalence> Riddell: Both.
<hdevalence> Riddell: Could that be what's causing the problem?
<nixternal> seele: what template do you use for wireframing?
<Riddell> hdevalence: it could be calling the moc from the wrong qt indeed
<hdevalence> Riddel: Adept says I have libqt4-dev but I don't see a libqt3-dev
<crimsun> missing -mt
<crimsun> (libqt3-mt-dev)
<hdevalence> oh yes I do have that
<hdevalence> I also have qt4-dev-tools and qt3-dev-tools
<hdevalence> I have all of the kde4 packages except kde4addons and kde4addons-data
<crimsun> be aware that if you use ./configure, you need to set the appropriate prefix
<crimsun> Qt prefix, that is.
<crimsun> I'm surmising you need /usr/share/qt4
<hdevalence> crimsun: How do I do that?
<crimsun> --with-qt-dir=/usr/share/qt4
<hdevalence> I hear that 8.04 will not include kde 4. Is this true?
<jjesse> kde4 will not be a part of the long term support release
<jjesse> there will be some ISO cretaed that will include KDE4 but not as a part of 8.04
<dasKreech> hi crimsun
<crimsun> (hi)
<jjesse> hdevalence: did that answer your question?
<hdevalence> jjesse: so basically I can get an iso that uses kde3.5.etc OR an iso that uses kde4?
<jjesse> hdevalence: the long term supported version of 8.04 will include kde 3
<dasKreech> Jucato or Jucato_: Why UI?
<Jucato> dasKreech: why why UI?
<jjesse> so if you want long term suport  you need to use 8.04
<nixternal> hdevalence: you will be able to get a KDE 4 Live CD that is 7.10
<Jucato_> dasKreech: why why UI?
<dasKreech> heh
<dasKreech> I started looking at game design cause it's one of the few places taht still seriously review UI design
<dasKreech> btw I think I like the OpenSuse cd more than the Debian KDE4 cd though the Debian is less annoying
<Jucato> dasKreech: I'm referring mostly to desktop GUI
<dasKreech> I know
<dasKreech> but there are generally so many assumptions there it's really annoying
<Jucato> Fitt's law giving you fits? :)
<dasKreech> heehee
<dasKreech> Hihi ^ ^
<dasKreech> Anyone played the new pingus?
<dasKreech> crimsun: Would I be right in saying that pulseaudio would be a backend to phonon?
 * Jucato is confuzzled about what he read about pulseaudio...
<dasKreech> Yeah me too
<dasKreech>  sounds like a copy of Phonon without the multiple backends
<Jucato> if I read it correctly (from liquidat) it sits between ALSA and GStreamer/Xine...
<Jucato> while Phonon sits between the app and the backend... so it's not really like Phonon...
<dasKreech> feature set sounds like it
<Jucato> which is why I'm confuzzled :)
<dasKreech> But yeah it sounds like a backend to phonon
<Jucato> or a backend to Xine/Gstreamer... O.o
<Riddell> pulseaudio is a sound server, a replacement for esd or the mixer part of arts
<dasKreech> Oh
<dasKreech> now I am confused
<Jucato> :D
<Tm_T> Riddell: sounds evil =)
<Jucato> I try not to dive into hardware and sound... :)
<Riddell> xine is mostly just a decoder, while gstreamer is a framework to do decoding or encoding
 * dasKreech laughs
<dasKreech> I told a friend that feisty was really solid but lacked a lot of nice features whereas gutsy has lots of features but bugs sprinkled around the place
<dasKreech>  he responded: So it became Windows?
<dasKreech> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> dasKreech: pong
<dasKreech> tried gos?
<nixternal> ya
<dasKreech> thoughts?
<nixternal> not for me honestly, didn't boot on the intel core 2
<nixternal> it felt like all flash and no go
<dasKreech> So you gnash-ed your teeth?
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> jjesse: are you writing that article for Linux+ or should I do it? I told the lady I would get back with her a week ago and I haven't yet
<Jucato> gOS...
<dasKreech> nixternal: http://themasterchief.stumbleupon.com/review/13841275/
<nixternal> heh, nice
<dasKreech> FOG is Open Sorce
<Jucato> Hobbsee hobbs hob :)
<Hobbsee> hiya Jucato!
<Jucato> how's life so far? :D
<Hobbsee> too much crap to do :(
<Hobbsee> apart from that, good :)
<Jucato> heheh
 * Jucato has a lot of stuff to do... but can't figure out how/when/where to start :/
<Hobbsee> same here, pretty much
<Hobbsee> start with the stuff that needs doing first
 * Jucato thinks hard...
<Jucato> I should probably do... hm.. chocolate!
<Hobbsee> mmm...chocolate...
<Tonio_> hi everyone
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Hobbsee> he'll be asleep
<Tonio_> ah ok
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: did you notice the hudge criticisms dolphin by default receives ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: we should have removed the default mimetype association as we suggested :(
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: and I hope that'll be done for hardy
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i havent, no
<Tonio_> it's too buggy and misses too many features to be used by default, ihmo
<Tonio_> or in any case we should provide a way so that people can switch back to konqueror graphically
<Lure> Tonio_: there is a way: remove dolphin package
<Tonio_> Lure: which is not nice imho
<Lure> Tonio_: why not - if they do not like it, they can remove it
<Tonio_> Lure: coding a little component chooser kcm as there is for the web browser for example, that would be nice
<Tonio_> Lure: hum, sure they can remove it
<Tonio_> Lure: btw, I think that the default file manager has to be as stable as possible
<Tonio_> Lure: and honnestly dolphin lacks too many features (ark integration) and is too buggy to be used by default
<Tonio_> Lure: don't you think ?
<Tonio_> Lure: there are a lot of criticisms over the web concerning that choice
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: tbh, i havent been regularly using kubuntu since the release
<Lure> Tonio_: I do my file mgmt in command line, so I do not cosider myself to be appropriate to make a decision on this ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe ;)
 * Lure is wondering if somebody can kick Hobbsee out of this channel ;-)
<Jucato> !d3lphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Tonio_> Lure: I tried to use dolphin all day long, it quickly becomes pretty hard....
<Lure> Tonio_: ^^^ that is not that bad
<Tonio_> Lure: my mother would never come to this :)
<Lure> thanks Hobbsee - i was expecting it ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: a way to graphically choose the default would be nice
<Lure> Jucato: can we add something like this also to release notes and kubuntu.org?
<Jucato> Tonio_, Lure: considering that the lead d3lphin developer seems to have stopped working on d3lphin, and since Hardy will be LTS, it might not be a good idea to leave it as default... unless we're willing to maintain d3lphin....
<Hobbsee> Lure: :)
<Jucato> s/lead/lone/
<Tonio_> Lure: the reason I suggested to remove this as default was the lacking of this
<Tonio_> Jucato: exactly
<Tonio_> Jucato: if we can fix the bugs on it, then keep it
<Tonio_> Jucato: but it's unlikely to be done I suspect....
<Jucato> Tonio_: too many bugs, too many features lacking...
<Tonio_> Jucato: features lacking -> appart from ark integration I don't agree
<Tonio_> Jucato: bugs -> I definatelly agree
 * Jucato considers lacking features as bugs too :P
 * Hobbsee considers Jucato a bug :P
<Jucato> imho, it's not really worth it, and indirectly biases users against dolphin in kde4...
<Jucato> Hobbsee: please don't eat me :)
<Hobbsee> mmm....tasty
<Jucato> noooo!!!
 * Hobbsee nibbles on Jucatofingers
<Jucato> ey leave some for me!!! I'm starving!!
<Serega> I have a suspiction my kubuntu-devel maillist subscription doesn't work :(
<Serega> I have post two messages, but haven't recevied even my own letters
<Serega> could anybody say me: how many letters was in kubuntu-devel during last 3-4 days?
<Jucato> you don't receive your own messages afaik
<Hobbsee> Serega: 2 from you
<Serega> Jucato: I've set the preference to receive own
<Serega> Hobbsee: and was there any mails from others?
<Hobbsee> Serega: no
<Jucato> Serega: well so far I've received both your e-mails
<Serega> nice, maybe I only can't receive own
 * Jucato has never been able to receive his own
<Jucato> Topic: kubuntu dev needed http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3088379
<Jucato> heheh :)
<Serega> Jucato: cool!
<Jucato> haha that's not from me. can't vouch for it either
<Jucato> just came across it :)
<Serega> Jucato: sounds like sponsoring kubuntu :)
<Jucato> or just one developer to work for a private company :)
<Hobbsee> i'd say the latter
<Hobbsee> looks interesting, though
<Serega> Jucato: but as I understand they should share their changes with community
<Jucato> they should :)
<Hobbsee> well, the post-config app easily could be
<Hobbsee> id' imagine it to be something like kpersonalizer
<Hobbsee> metapackage stuff is unsharable, anyway
<Jucato> it is? aw...
<Hobbsee> well, we wouldnt be replacing k-d with it :)
<Jucato> definitely :)
<dasKreech> hi all!
 * Jucato hides in a korner
<Serega> dasKreech: Hi!
 * Jucato konceals in a korner, konsuming a kookie
 * Serega laughs
<dasKreech> hi Serega!!
 * dasKreech hugs Jucato and Hobbsee
<Jucato> *gasp* I was koncealed!!
 * dasKreech konfound your koncealment!
<dasKreech> Umm
 * Hobbsee hugs dasKreech
<dasKreech> no /me :)
 * Hobbsee browses the forums
<Hobbsee> "oh look, i removed what i didnt know about, and it killed my system"
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yes. adept strikes again
<Jucato> I don't blame them though
<Jucato> that has been one of the most reported bug/complaint since I used Kubuntu...
<Hobbsee> adept doesnt *do* autoremove, does it?
<Jucato> no afaik.. but it doesn't warn you if something will remove everything as well :)
<Jucato> if something, somehow, triggers a removal of a lot of packages, the only way you're going to get a clue that it's going to remove a lot of packages, is through the status bar...
<Hobbsee> oh, true
<dasKreech> oh hmm
<dasKreech> never thought of that
<Hobbsee> yes, i've long wished adept would actually show me the damned console, for big things.
<dasKreech> I always check myself
<dasKreech> Just part of hitting appy changes
<Jucato> not many people actually expect that they would have to click on Review changes on their own
<dasKreech> Thats's a good point
<Jucato> oh shift! I've been DW'ed!
<Hobbsee> DW'ed?
<Serega> mmm... disc space delta can be seen in Adept's statusbar
<Jucato> DistroWatched
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Jucato> at least it hasn't been dugg.... or worse, /.'ed !
<Hobbsee> Serega: it's not absolutely clear, yes
<dasKreech>  /me obligingly shifts
<Serega> Hobbsee: size often is far from package count ;]
<Hobbsee> oh, indeed
<dasKreech> Serega: No if something may be more drastic than a user inteded it shuld be instantly obvious
<dasKreech>  good UI
<Jucato> unfortunately, mornfall has objected to any form of confirmation dialogs...
<dasKreech> Now Jucato  did you want a bit shift a paradigm shift or a quantum shift?
<Jucato> organic shift
<Jucato> morning jjesse!
<dasKreech> Jucato: Good thing we can patch his app eh?
<jjesse> evening Jucato
<dasKreech> Well I wonder if we can have a first run tutorial for adept
<Jucato> er... no...
<Jucato> remember, "we hate first-run-everything!"
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: first run things are evil.
<Hobbsee> although i note synaptic has one
<dasKreech> Yes it does
<Serega> :)
<dasKreech> and ours would be prettier
 * Hobbsee tries removing ubuntu-desktop, and seeing what happens
<dasKreech> in case mornfall had great objections to our letting people know that Adept is actually doingit's job
<dasKreech> :-P
 * Serega worders Hobbsee uses ubuntu-desktop
<dasKreech> Serega: Shhhhhhhhh she'll poke you
<dasKreech> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<Hobbsee> hum.
<Hobbsee> apparently it says there are none to autoremove too
 * Serega doesn't understand :(
<Hobbsee> Serega: yes, i'm running ubuntu atm.
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: try removing libgtk
<Hobbsee> i'm not stupid.  i fixed X yesterday
 * Hobbsee purges tracker again
<dasKreech> well libkde4a2c then
<Hobbsee> i'd prefer to keep amarok :)
<dasKreech> That should strip out all KDE packages
<Hobbsee> but yes, it does warn things if you remove dependancies
<Hobbsee> er, it does warn about what it will remove
<dasKreech> Not like you are hitting apply just want to see if it would remove stuff right?
<Hobbsee> allthough, i suspect the guy is a feisty user
<Hobbsee> i wanted to test autoremove :)
 * dasKreech hands everyone pitchforks to chase Jucato
<Serega> what's wrong with Jucato?
<dasKreech> oh he's expecting to be chased for his Blog entry :)
<Serega> dasKreech: blog entry?
<dasKreech> Can't dissapoint now can we :)
<dasKreech> http://jucato.org/blog/quo-vadis-kubuntu/
 * Jucato is soooo dead...
 * dasKreech pokes him with a pitchforK
 * Jucato kries...
<dasKreech> Seems alive
<dasKreech> Right
<dasKreech> breakfast
<Serega> Jucato: "Why have we started to define ourselves, define our features, define our roadmap, based on what Ubuntu has?" Perfect!
<nixternal> Riddell: In regards the covermount, would it be possible we download Kubuntu 7.10 via
<nixternal> FTP? L+DVD features 2 4GB DVDs. Could you provide us with additional (any
<nixternal> most popular) packages we could fill our 4GB DVD and devote it only to your
<nixternal> distribution? Could you help me in this matter?
<nixternal> any ideas? this is for the Linux+ article
<Jucato> (oh nixternal's awayke.. time to hide)
<Jucato> er... awake*
<nixternal> muhehehe
<Hobbsee> !visternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> oh lord, just when you thought it was safe to go back in, Hobbsee shows up :p
<Hobbsee> haha
<Serega> Hobbsee: is there short funny message for all members?)
<nixternal> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<dasKreech> Only the cool ones :)
<nixternal> pretty much just us two I think
<Serega> !dasKreech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daskreech - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nixternal> hahah, only the superkool ones, remember that
<Serega> heh
<dasKreech> Right right
<Serega> :)
<dasKreech> the KrazyKool
<Hobbsee> Serega: nope :)
<Hobbsee> Serega: only some of the really strange ones, like nixternal :P
<nixternal> and you too!
<Serega> :-D
<Jucato> she did say "some of the really strange ones" :D
<Jucato> and since she has one...
<nixternal> she is lord of the strange ones
 * Jucato whistles innocently
<Jucato> er lady...
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> or lord.. whichever she prefers
 * Hobbsee is a green alien.
<Hobbsee> lady.
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> you want to talk about confusing...Dolphin shows <b>IP ADDRESS</b> in the status bar when connecting to SFTP, yet Konqueror shows the IP bolded and not the raw tags
<nixternal> I have gone through konqi's code, dolphin's code, and kstatusbar.h, as well as the io slave code for sftp, and it is one big circle
<nixternal> I need to look at dolphin and konqi and see how they are handling the kstatusbar
<Jucato> d3lphin has always been funKy
<dasKreech> ehy dolphin's aren't the smartest creatures on earth
<dasKreech>  mice are
<Jucato> and yet only roaches will survive!
<Serega> :)
<dasKreech> All from Chicago
<dasKreech> Jucato: ping
<Jucato> pong
<dasKreech> reading the comments on DW ?
<Jucato> about 15 minutes ago
<Serega> DW published a link to the blog?
<dasKreech> KDE is not modular?
<Jucato> (un)fortunately, DW did...
<dasKreech> Hey it's not digg
<Jucato> dasKreech: I intend to blog about that misconception soon. but I need to get more technical confirmation :)
 * dasKreech points handily at webkit/KHTML
 * Jucato won't even start about that
<dasKreech> good proof though
<Riddell> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: how was the UDS ?
<Serega> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> nixternal: pardon?
<Tonio_> Riddell: wanted to get your opinion on dolphin.... I got a lot of very negative comments about its integration by default....
<Riddell> I think I'll have to close my laptop in a moment
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was just thinking about the next LTS release, if you think about keep this or switch back to konqueror
<Riddell> Tonio_: I can't see much point in removing it, they'll have to get used to it soon
<Tonio_> Riddell: better fix bugs in it then ?
<dasKreech> Gnome couldn't possibly have that discussion
<_buz> Tonio_: here's one more, i absolutely hate the thing
<dasKreech> Jucato_: Who's this now?
 * dasKreech passes out torches
<Tonio_> Riddell: well I have to go in a meeting at work, better discuss this when I'm on my contrib day :)
<nixternal> Riddell: that is for the Linux+ article on Kubuntu I guess I am doing...she wants to know what else besides the Kubuntu DVD we can give her I guess
<jjesse> nixternal: which article are you writing?  i was/am supposed to do one as well
<Jucato> yay for more articles! :D
<nixternal> jjesse: I thought so, but you never responded....it needs to be done quickly
<nixternal> I have been chatting with Linux+ for the past week or so via email
<jjesse> nixternal: ah ok, i sent him an email that i was swamped at UDS boston and could get to it next week
<dasKreech> The certs guys>
<jjesse> nixternal: but if yo ugot it done
<dasKreech> ?
<jjesse> thats cool
<nixternal> jjesse: I don't have it done, because I didn't want to step on toes if you were already doing it
<jjesse> nixternal: ah i havne't started it
<nixternal> possible for you to have it done in the next couple of days?
<jjesse> umm probablly not, looking at schedule
<jjesse> flying to australia on wendesay and pretty swamped :(
<nixternal> I guess the deadline for the article in order to be in the next issue is this week
<nixternal> damn, flying to australia, is that near chicago :p
<Jucato> hm... australia.. near here... I think :P
<nixternal> jjesse: this isn't going to be our only article from the looks of it:
<nixternal> Would you like to contribute to start WITH (an installation and configuration
<nixternal> articles) or News Section (regular section with short articles on
<nixternal> newly-released Linux-based products, programs, distributions) ?
<jjesse> Jucato: i bet it isn't that far from the phillipines
<nixternal> it seems we will have more Kubuntu articles as well as news in their magazine as well
<jjesse> nixternal: that would be great
<_buz> Jucato: where in the philippines do you live?
<nixternal> OK, I will work on getting this one started...are you going to be available via email so I could send it to you for ideas, clarification, and proofing?
<jjesse> nixternal: yeah i'm taking my laptop w/ me and i'm teaching a class all week so i'll be avialable
<nixternal> or are you going to be busy working and going out and exploring the outback :)
<Jucato> _buz: Laguna.. near Metro Manila
<nixternal> The Gorilla in Manila
<Jucato> hehe! I'm not a big man like you :P
<_buz> i was in manila and boracay in 2003, still the most beautiful beach i've seen
<Jucato> wow!! you've been to boracay?! I haven't D
<Jucato> :D
<_buz> definitely recommended, even if its somewhat hard to get there ;)
<dasKreech> Jucato: Do you have your webserver stats?
<Jucato> dasKreech: nope
<nixternal> Jucato: jjesse is begger than I am...he has me by about 8 inches and a 100 pounds...talk about scary
<dasKreech> damn
<jjesse> nixternal: oncea again you are a liar
<nixternal> hahhaha
<jjesse> :P
<Jucato> but I wonder who has the scarier face :)
<nixternal> I am beautiful, so it would be jjesse  :p
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> I'm actually lol'ing in my room.. my mom looked strangely at me :)
<nixternal> hahaha
<dasKreech> nixternal! the new face of Kubuntu! Bridging the Vista between us all
<Jucato> jjesse: would you be meeting up with Hobbsee? or will she be sending her LongPointyStick as proxy? :)
<Hobbsee> that's the plan, but i hadnt realised it was so close to exams
 * dasKreech doesn't even want to imagine the proxy arrangement
<jjesse> that's a bummer, it would have been nice to meet sarah
<Jucato> yeah...
<Jucato> although I'd definitely be scared of her height..
<Jucato> or all your heights for that matter :)
<nixternal> you would have come home poked full of holes, so I don't see what is so nice about that :p
 * dasKreech chuckles
 * Jucato Chuckies
 * nixternal sneezes
<dasKreech> Wrong caps wrongcap!! My eyes oooh my eyes!!!
<Hobbsee> jjesse: how long are you here for?
<jjesse> i arrive on Friday morning and fly out the next friday
<nixternal> damn, and you just said you are leaving wednesday..that is nuts
<nixternal> but you are leaving on their thursday
<Hobbsee> jjesse: right, OK
<Hobbsee> jjesse: how busy are you over the week, and where will yo ube?
<nixternal> youtube?
<Jucato> lol
<jjesse> Hobbsee: during the day i'm pretty busy, during the night don't know... my wife is traveling w/. me
<Jucato> oh....
<Hobbsee> jjesse: ah, cool.
<Jucato> Hobbsee will get to meet the missus...
<nixternal> just look out your window, you might catch them two running by
 * Hobbsee notes that the canonical people are all still away
<nixternal> mentally?
<nixternal> :D
<dasKreech> probably
<jjesse> i'm right downtown, http://www.vibehotels.com.au/default.asp?page=/vibe+locations/sydney+hotels/vibe+hotel+sydney
<jjesse> is the hotel i'm at
 * Hobbsee nods
<jjesse> that was recommend by the company i'm comming for
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<jjesse> so i guess i'll be right downtown
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> on the city circle and whatnot.
<Jucato> downstream...
<Jucato> salmon...
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi ya bddebian!
<jjesse> boo
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<bddebian> and jjesse :)
<Riddell> nixternal: KDE 4 packages I guess, depending on deadline
<jjesse> morning Riddell
<Riddell> hola jjesse
<jjesse> wow has anyone been following the wiki page in regards to the Hardy Theme?  Everyone has comments, i feel sorry for kwwii
<Riddell> nixternal: fridge story? http://canllaith.org/?page_id=48
<jjesse_> man terrible connection today, can't figure out why
<jjesse_> can't belive it might snow tonight :(
<bobesponja> jjesse_: what's wrong with snow?
<jjesse_> i like snow, its just a bit early
<Riddell> it's certainly freezing in here
<Riddell> but that has more to do with the air conditioning
<jjesse_> well adjust the air conditioning then ;)
<Riddell> it's behind lock and key
<jjesse_> think of it as a hack to change it
<fdoving> looking glass looks cool.
<seele> snow?  in Boston?  who'da thunk (it *is* November :)
<Tm_T> we still dont have snow :(
<Tm_T> but sun at its highest reaches over horizon still
<jjesse_> seele: i'm not in boston
<seele> ah
<nixternal> yay, SNOW TONIGHT!
<nixternal> jjesse_: you should be fine though since you are on the east side of the lake...water is still a bit warm isn't it?
<DaSkreech> Yay Snow... well never here
<Riddell> nixternal: just in time for guy falkes night
<DaSkreech> Maybe the Day after tomorrow? :)
<nixternal> what?
<nixternal> guy falkes night?
<DaSkreech> Remember remember the Fifth of november ?
<DaSkreech> Don't remember that?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: gunfire, treason and plot
<jjesse_> guy fawkes day
<jjesse_> right?
<nixternal> fawkes
<nixternal> ya
<Riddell> that's the dude
<nixternal> hahah
<nixternal> gunpowder!
<DaSkreech> silly yanks :)
<Riddell> oh well, I'm not English :)
<nixternal> me either :p
<nixternal> I am a miraculous mix of polish, irish, swedish, italian, scottish, american indian, and I am sure there are more in there
<DaSkreech> And two peopel who were born in the UN building
<DaSkreech> As long as you aren't a green alien possibly from Uranus
<Riddell> UN building is one of the few parts of New York I have to see now, after my weekend visit
<jjesse_> ah you went to NY over the weekend?  that's fun
<DaSkreech> What happens if you are born in the UN building?
<DaSkreech> Countries wait to see if you become really succesful before claiming you?
<nixternal> Riddell: posted story on fridge and did a ping to the fridge list for approval
<Riddell> thanks nixternal
<nixternal> no problem
<Serega> Riddell: John?
<nixternal> man, canllaith works up kubuntu and then troy kills it
<DaSkreech> nixternal: ?
<buz_> not just troy two posts in a row
<Riddell> Serega: hi (but I don't use silent h's)
<manchicken> Man, I guess Ubuntu still has just as many trolls as Debian.
<manchicken> nixternal: So is KDE4b4 on the repos?
<Serega> Riddell: Hi (can't understand about silent h's) :)
<Serega> Riddell: could you talk with me about my task?
<nixternal> manchicken: it is in the ppa...now if you are using that lpia stuff then you are butt out of luck
<manchicken> lpia?
<Riddell> Serega: kaffeine codec install?
<nixternal> need to recheck the builds and reup the package so it can rebuild
<Serega> Riddell: yes
<nixternal> Riddell: did you get back any fails on kdebase*
<manchicken> Ah.
<nixternal> I got some messages back from LP about some packages not building, which, besides the lpia ones, were the i386 ones...it seems their deps hadn't completed building before they were uploaded
<Serega> Riddell: did you read my recent message in mailing list? I just feel some frustration and dunno what to do
<Riddell> Serega: I don't think so, I'm behind on my e-mail
<Riddell> what's the subject?
<nixternal> we need to setup a meeting and check over stuff we did with 7.10 and really see if it was the best choices....anyone agree/disagree on this?
<Serega> Riddell: libxine doesn't report any errors on attempt to play divx avi with no codecs
<Riddell> Serega: found it
<Riddell> nixternal: we need a kubuntu meeting at some point anyway
<nixternal> when are you back and free?
<Riddell> nixternal: this week would be possible most US times, next week after monday
<Riddell> Serega: I confirm
<Riddell> Serega: possibly tracking down the dude who did the code for amarok would help
<nixternal> thursday, friday, saturday this week?
<nixternal> tomorrow I will be at a christian college installing and consulting on a fairly nice sized *buntu install for absolutely FREE!
<nixternal> Of course, I am pushing Kubuntu on their desktops and laptops!
<DaSkreech> So notreally that much * then
<nixternal> ubuntu server, and there will be about a 50/50 with ubuntu and kubuntu
<nixternal> on the desktops
<manchicken> nixternal: You need to get this KDE4 beta up and running ;)
<Serega> nixternal: do not forget to apply apm fix to save the HDD's
<nixternal> laptops will be personal choice...and lets just say when it comes to getting people to do something, I tend to be better at it than anyone else in the group :)
<Serega> on laptops
<DaSkreech> 50/50!
 * DaSkreech shuns nixternal
<nixternal> 5150!
<DaSkreech> ah ha! Better :)
<nixternal> DaSkreech: it is all about choice...if I put kubuntu on every machine, then I have killed the idea of choice haven't I?
<manchicken> nixternal: Did you see that thing that Eddie and I are planning?
<manchicken> nixternal: That's gonna be sweet.
<nixternal> ya, feb sounds good
<manchicken> Yup.
<nixternal> you can count on my fat arse being there
<nixternal> looks like I found a dev job too btw in Algonquin
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Umm what about the rest of you to counter balance that?
<nixternal> hopefully telecommute
<manchicken> I put a talk in there about how we should be doing more apps where it's common backends with different GUI frontends.
<nixternal> and the place is a unix shop, however there will be a little .NET programming to create a cross-platform tool
<DaSkreech> Mono!
<manchicken> Nice.
<manchicken> Py!
<DaSkreech> nixternal: What age school?
<manchicken> I hope there's better support for Perl under KDE4... but I doubt it.
<nixternal> it is a PHP, Perl, Python, Java, C++, .NET, MySQL, MSSQL, and I think that is about it
<nixternal> DaSkreech: college
<DaSkreech> Oh right college :)
<DaSkreech> Edubuntu might not go over so well :)
<nixternal> http://www.procedo.com/
<nixternal> manchicken: ^^ that's the company there
<nixternal> all data migration
<manchicken> Neat.
<manchicken> So have folks been moving over to hardy then?
 * Serega rubs one's hands and smiles
<DaSkreech> How do you rub one hand?
<Riddell> Serega: oh?
<Serega> DaSkreech: I suspect my Ru-En dictionary has betrayed me :)
<Serega> Riddell: things go better! =)
<DaSkreech> Serega: oh one's hands :)
<Riddell> Serega: did amarok help?
<DaSkreech> Serega: Sorry half asleep
<Serega> Riddell: yeah, one minute into the source of amarok gived me a good avice
<Serega> *gave
<Serega> :)
<Sime> Riddell: Hi, I've got a patch here for userconfig from someone. It adds permission based groups. (i.e. "Can use burner" etc) interested?
<Riddell> Sime: oh jings, I've been meaning to look at that
<Riddell> yes I'm interested, I suggested he do it
<Sime> Riddell: well, someone sent me a patch which does that. It isn't i18n()ed. but it is a start.
<Sime> ok, then. I'm busy with PyKDE4, stuff do want to handle it?
<Riddell> Sime: what's the e-mail subject again?
<nosrednaekim> go Sime!
 * nosrednaekim <3 PyKDE
<Sime> "New version of userconfig" from Manuel Amador (Rudd-O)
<Sime> I'll forward it
<Riddell> Sime: I've got it
<Sime> I didn't see that. It must be BCCed
<Riddell> Sime: forward it to me anyway, maybe he sent you a different version
<Riddell> I'll look at it tomorrow
<Riddell> along with the docs nixternal made for the website
<Sime> no worries.
<Riddell> Sime: how is PyKDE4 in beta 4?  worth packaging?
<Serega> Good night, fellows!
<Serega> bye
<Sime> Riddell: I don't know if it compiles in beta4. BIC stuff was done just before tagging...
<Sime> Riddell: bad timing.
<nosrednaekim> hmmm this might be interesting for those of you who were debating wether or not to put some restricted stuff on kubuntu.. http://www.osweekly.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2689&Itemid=449
<fdoving> Riddell: i removed ksplash and i like it. fyi.
<DaSkreech> Is mplayer borken in Gutsy?
<fdoving> DaSkreech: works for me, if it didn't break the last few days.
<yuriy>  umm.. why does OO.o have a ubuntu logo on the splash screen
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> can't seem to play vids
<DaSkreech> I think this is the first time I've tried since the Gutsy upgrade
<DaSkreech> I"ll hit it with something
<Tm_T> uga: uga tsaga
<nixternal> oi oi
<Tm_T> sometimes I wonder who's who here
<nixternal> me too
<Tm_T> active ones is easy to know but umm, we dont have 60 active ones here
 * gnomefreak semi active
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: I know you, but there's several nicks I just cant say I have seen saying anything
 * jjesse just got back from a run
<jjesse> wow all this google open phone crap wheres the love for openmoko?
<Tm_T> jjesse: its not google!
<Tm_T> its not apple!
<jjesse> yeah thats a bummer
<n8k99> jjesse: couldn't find you in boston to give you a greet4ing, alas
<nixternal> jjesse: I am very interested to see the Google stuff...Google has phone backing, openMoko has FIC only right now
<nixternal> and openMoko hasn't even hit a development milestone yet, which were supposed to start a few months ago
<jjesse> nixternal: google is hoping 2nd qtr of 2008 the first phone will ship
<jjesse> hoping that is
<nixternal> probably sooner than openMoko
<IntuitiveNipple> Any ideas why kdelib's libkmid MidiPlayer component only plays the first note of a MIDI file (called from kmid) on x86_64 ?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-06
<Riddell> nixternal: about?  could you hide that fridge story for a while, it's unfinished
<nixternal> how much money do you have?
<nixternal> unpublished
<mhb> hi Riddell, when is the first day you'll have time for a meeting?
<Riddell> thanks
<mhb> we'd like to have one (kubuntu meeting) soon
<Riddell> mhb: any day except next weekend and monday
<mhb> okay, thanks
<nixternal> mhb: I am open thursday and friday to an extent
<nixternal> anytime after 20:00 UTC
<mhb> nixternal: hmm, it'll need some planning, and I guess we should agree on a date at least a week ahead
<nixternal> we could at least get the agenda rolling
<Riddell> nixternal: you can unhide the fridge story again
<nixternal> make it active now?
<Riddell> yes
<nixternal> published again :)
<mhb> nixternal: so you're free every friday night? 16th as well?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> I am a luser with no friends :p
<nixternal> hurry up back mhb
<nixternal> I forgot my ssh password
<yuriy> nixternal: "this review, which her blog post Kubuntu Gutsy."??
<nixternal> fixed..thanks
 * nixternal wonders why Brian didn't catch that
<nixternal> mhb: can I ssh into the web svr to edit some css?
<DaSkreech> What happens when the adept upgrade manager cannot be verified
<DaSkreech> What failed?
<nixternal> mhb: what do you think about having just the front page show info about Kubuntu, and then in the right sidebar, add a news block that will read the /news page?
<yuriy> ooh a new website?
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: upgrade to hardy?
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Sorry? No to Gutsy
<jjesse> is that even possible/
<jjesse> upgrading to hardy
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: ah not sure try restarting it
<DaSkreech> hobbsee is on hardy
<gnomefreak> jjesse: yes
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: KK
<gnomefreak> jjesse: ill advised
<jjesse> thought hobsse was running ubuntu
 * gnomefreak been on hardy since 1 day after repos opened
<gnomefreak> its no fun well a little bit
<DaSkreech> jjesse: You say that like ubuntu cannot be hardy :)
<DaSkreech> gnomefreak: Wait 4 weeks
<DaSkreech>  more updates than you can shake a joystick at
<gnomefreak> DaSkreech: why X is already broke
<DaSkreech> or a pointy stick in some people's case
<gnomefreak> but i hear mike fixed it in apt
<gnomefreak> to hold back even on dist-upgrade (after i break mine
<jjesse> instead of kubuntu is what i ment
<DaSkreech> Yeah she is
<nixternal> The board had voted some time ago to buy the land, but was waiting for KDE’s approval before making the actual purchase.
<nixternal> :)
<mhb> nixternal: why not
<nixternal> why not to which one?
<mhb> nixternal: yes, you should be able to ssh into it and work on it ...
<mhb> nixternal: if you can create a "sofisticated" news block, let's have it!
<nixternal> we need a module called "views"...it is way better than the stock taxonomy module with drupal
<mhb> sophisticated, sorry
<nixternal> mhb: cool, I have created a million of them :)
<nixternal> actually, views does all the work for me, I just need to tweak the CSS to get them right, which is easy
<mhb> do you have account on the site5?
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> but I changed my password and ditched the notice :)
<jjesse> updating entities for kubuntu docs, what any idea what kernel is hardy?
<nixternal> jjesse: not yet on the kernel...I changed most of the ents last week
<jjesse> hmm oh ok
<nixternal> probably 2.6.23
<mhb> nixternal: I'm going to sleep now, if you have any trouble, either wait for me or ask ryanakca, he also should fix whatever is needed
<mhb> he's got (working) access to it, too
<nixternal> OK, my password doesn't work ont he server, so I can change css
<jjesse> thought i had kubuntu-hardy all merged so i was curious
<nixternal> s/can/can't
<mhb> hmm, lemme fix
<nixternal> set it to changeme or something silly
 * ryanakca waves to nixternal
<nixternal> you could just grab my publich ssh key from lp, that would make it easy
 * nixternal waves back
<nixternal> I am going to go watch chuck
 * jjesse writes down nixternal's password as changeme
<nixternal> man, Poundcake just came on CaboWaboRadio
 * ryanakca points to the TODO file in the branch
<ryanakca> wadda?
<ryanakca> CaboWaboRadio? how do you get that from Poundcake?
<nixternal> cabowaboradio.com for the baddest music in the world
<ryanakca> Ah
<mhb> nixternal: somethingsilly it is
<jjesse> badest = good?
<nixternal> cabowaboradio == sammy hagar's online radio station
 * ryanakca likes BBC Radio 2 :D
<nixternal> mhb: thanks, I am in and changed it
<nixternal> ok...back in a few..time for a quick tv show
<ryanakca> see you :)
<DaSkreech> nixternal: saw boud's blog? Popup priter manangement would be cool :)
<Riddell> it's planned for hardy
<DaSkreech> I plugged my friends camera in and it popped up Digikam
<DaSkreech> well the new hardware thing and had digikam highlighted
<Riddell> yes, not sure how he missed that
<Riddell> and yay, suse not doing work upstream
<DaSkreech> I haven't had a printer in oodles of time
<jjesse> man i'm tired today
<jjesse> morning Jucato... hope the cold boot is quick today
<Jucato> good evening jjesse! :)
<Jucato> nah I woke up 2 hours ago. well booted now :)
<jjesse> :)
<Jucato> (doesn't mean I'm sane though...)
<jjesse> hows the adept documetnation review going
<Jucato> you're leaving for .au this weekend?
<jjesse> wednesday
<Jucato> oooh tomorrow... (here)
<jjesse> wow yeah still haven't packed
<Jucato> uh oh :)
<Jucato> why not let the missus pack for you? :P
<jjesse> that will be tomorrow night
<Jucato> jjesse: http://jucato.org/kde/adeptguide.diff
<Jucato> as for content... well that's coming soon :P
<jjesse> ooo i like content
<DaSkreech> nixternal: What were you saying about canllaith ?
<Jucato> score card: -3 and +1 kde devs :)
<Jucato> I'm not used to reading in docbook so it takes a while :P
<jjesse> np
<jjesse> -3 to me?
<Jucato> nah. -3 kde devs...
<Jucato> 3 devs that have left or considered leaving their kubu systems :)
<Jucato> jjesse: this adept guide covers adept manager only, doesn't it?
<jjesse> Jucato: there should be one for adept manager, adept updater
 * jjesse hopes his battery lasts a long time on the flight so i can work on the training guide an other documentation
<Jucato> jjesse: ah separate ones per app... ok...
<jjesse> Jucato: yeah
 * jjesse afk
<Jucato> !away | jjesse
<ubotu> jjesse: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<Jucato> lol sorry! just couldn't resist :D
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What did you do?
<Jucato> ^^^^^
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Wow problems just cropped in in #kubunut since you logged in.
<DaSkreech> bah
<DaSkreech> #kubuntu
<Jucato> shall I log out?
<DaSkreech> Ha ha :)
<yuriy> irc lines wasted by jjesse: 1.  By Jucato: 7
<DaSkreech> No I'd prefer you with problems than games without
<Jucato> hehe :)
<nixternal> ryanakca: I will work on some of the TODO things now
<ryanakca> nixternal: thanks :)
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!!!!!
<ryanakca> if you have any questions, poke me :)
<nixternal> wasabi Jucato
<nixternal> cd 56
<Jucato> cd ..
<Jucato> cd /
<Jucato> I'm in your root!
<nixternal> heh, I meant /window :)
<Jucato> hahah
<nixternal> bah, I can't make edits to the damn css on the server
<nixternal> and of course it isn't in english, but I understood the RED warning :)
<nixternal> ahh, because ryanakca has all of the power on those files
<nixternal> ryanakca: can you chmod the files in the themes dir on the server so people in the themers group can have write access
<ryanakca> yep
<nixternal> wow, I have never messed with editing a website on a connection so sloooooooow before :)
<nixternal> thanks
<ryanakca> Happy?
<ryanakca> hehe, that's why I edit locally and then rsync ;)
<nixternal> image centered
<nixternal> ryanakca: can you add modules or no?
<ryanakca> I don't think I can
<ryanakca> or wait... yes.
<nixternal> bah, I didn't fix the image...stupid absolute positioning
<ryanakca> Since I have admin privileges... where is it?
<ryanakca> hehe...
<ryanakca> ies4linux is your friend, btw
<ryanakca> http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<nixternal> ya right, I would never install that on my box
<nixternal> I know people with IE6, they can test it for me
<ryanakca> hehe, if you wish :)
 * ryanakca yawns
<ryanakca> don't you have admin privileges to drupal?
<nixternal> ya
<nixternal> but not to add a module
<Jucato> you would never install ies4linux... but would be ok with vista? :)
<nixternal> I don't know if I am 100% sold on this theme
<nixternal> Jucato: I would rather have virus laden software stuck in one location, and one location only
<Jucato> hehe :)
<Jucato> hm.. you can get virus from ies4linux?
<nixternal> but it isn't going to go on my linux box
<Jucato> :)
<jjesse> back
<ryanakca> nixternal: drupal theme?
 * ryanakca => bed
<Jucato> k'night ryanakca!
<ryanakca> :)
<jjesse> nixternal: i ran ies4linux on my laptop to access work stuff and it worked fine
<coreymon77> ???
<coreymon77> how can that happen
<coreymon77> viruses wont work in lin
<jjesse> dang it
<jjesse> Jucato:  can you email me the link for the adept diff?
<yuriy> and coreymon77 drops off mid-word as the virus takes him down
<coreymon77> im on a mac
<coreymon77> yuriy: i was short forming too
<DaSkreech> cultured virus!
<Jucato> jjesse: jjesse AT ubuntu DOT com
<jjesse> ah so you ahve that finder bug that is loosing data
<jjesse> Jucato:  yes isr
<jjesse> sir
<jjesse> or the trojan that you can download
<Jucato> jjesse: why not just e-mail the diff to you, rather than just the link? :P
<Jucato> jjesse: sent!. now for lunch
<nixternal> ryanakca: check out the page if you are still up
<seele> whoooo go steelers!
<imbrandon> Riddell, do we build playground/bindings/phpqt in kubuntu ?
<imbrandon> heya seele
<seele> hmm.. perhaps i should cheer in a local channel :P
<seele> hallo kansas
<imbrandon> :)
<seele> (came home after half time. drank a bith muchH)
<imbrandon> hehe been there
<seele> mispells.. time to go offline befor i embarass myself
<imbrandon> gnight :)
<seele> a bit late for riddell to be on, no?
<imbrandon> it is , i normaly just wait N hours for a response
<imbrandon> :)
<seele> ah hah
<imbrandon> he is good about check hilights ( watch this time he wont heheh )
<imbrandon> checking*
<DaSkreech> nixternal: What about canllaith?
<DaSkreech> seele: what went down?
<seele> DaSkreech: it was35 nothing before baltimore got their act together and made a touchdown
<seele> 5 tunovers in the first half, 4 lost to pittsburgh
<DaSkreech> nice
<seele> yah
<seele> <-- from pittsburgh
<seele> WHOO GO STEELERS
 * seele coughs
<seele> liek i said.. time for beds
 * DaSkreech carries seele off
<Riddell> imbrandon: there's php qt?!
<jjesse> so jono gave me a book on python so watch out :)
<imbrandon> Riddell, yea, heheh  i love it
<imbrandon> Riddell, i guess since none else love php as much as me though i'll package it hehe
<imbrandon> its only php65 and only qt4
<imbrandon> s/65/5/g
<imbrandon> but thats ok
<imbrandon> i'm doing a svn checkout now
<imbrandon> Riddell, uses smoke and kalyptus
<imbrandon> so should stay updated easy
<nixternal> ryanakca and mhb: quite a few changes to the site layout now - I am not 100% sold on the design at this time though
 * Jucato sings nixternal a lullaby...
<nixternal> I need one
 * nixternal checks to see how emtpy the bank account is
<nixternal> yup, its empty
<Jucato> eek!
<Jucato> :(
<nixternal> but when I wake up, it will be full again :)
<Jucato> and I was going to ask you to buy me a n810 for christmas...
<Jucato> aaah hehehe
<Jucato> good :)
<nixternal> ya right...I would buy me one first :)
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> how much are them things anyways?
<Jucato> they're not yet released.... but I believe the target was $479?
 * Jucato is about 1/4 way there already
<nixternal> jesus, you can get a laptop for that price
<Jucato> you can't carry the laptop around like that, or have a touchscreen :)
<nixternal> I would rather build another box or get a new laptop than that thing
<Jucato> Eee PC?
<Jucato> that's my other option
<nixternal> plus, if I got it, I would be the only one around here with one...I have yet to even see one up close and personal
<Jucato> I'm completely torn :)
<nixternal> I would wait until the Eee PC gets something other than 640x480 and a 5 year old KDE
<Jucato> 5 year old KDE?
<nixternal> ya, they are using a very early 3.x I believe
<nixternal> I just read it on planet kde I thought
<Jucato> 3.5.x afaik
<nixternal> ya, that is for the wimpy version, there is an advanced function on the Eee PC
<n8k99> fujitsu u810 has 1040X600 screen
<Jucato> how can the hell can fit 2 KDE versions? O.o
<Jucato> n8k99: how much? how light?
<n8k99> 1.5 lbs
<Jucato> hm...
<n8k99> its about the size of a paperback novel
<Jucato> how much?
<n8k99> $999
<nixternal> $400 for the N800...ridiculous
<Jucato> wow!!!
<Jucato> nixternal: n810
<Jucato> ah ok
<Jucato> nvm lol
<nixternal> what is the purpose of it anyways? is it a phone?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> internet tablet
<n8k99> fujitsu u810 is a notebook
<nixternal> ahh, ya I don't need that
<nixternal> I am going to wait for a Google phone now
<Jucato> almost like a UMPC... but more on the mobile side :)
<nixternal> which hopefully won't be another year waiting for a FOSS phone
 * Jucato is probably going to remove Xandros from the Eee PC if he ever gets one..
<Jucato> Neo1973/OpenMoko? :D
<nixternal> I wouldn't buy an FIC anything, even if you gave me the money for it
<nixternal> plus, has openMoko even hit a milestone yet?
<Jucato> dunno :)
 * n8k99 saw nixternal raving about that earlier
 * Jucato is more interested in Qtopia on those devices...
<nixternal> ya, I thought I did, couldn't remember though
<nixternal> Greenphone!
<n8k99> =p
<Jucato> huh? you haven't heard yet?
<nixternal> I know someone here ordered something, but I haven't seen it yet
<Jucato> greenphone's R.I.P.
<nixternal> didn't know that, but then again, if the phone isn't less than $20, I don't really care much :)
<nixternal> all a phone needs to do for me is make and receive calls
<Jucato> hahah
<n8k99> i thinl i saw that troltech is more interested in putting it on the NEC
<nixternal> all of that other stuff is unneccessary
<Jucato> they discontinued it and will now focus on supporting Qtopia on other devices
<nixternal> like Familiar? or Opie?
<n8k99> nixternal: virgin prepaid phones cost $20
<nixternal> aren't those Qtopia/KDE like things
<nixternal> my cheap phone was FREE
<n8k99> nice!
<Jucato> Opie is/was a fork of Qtopia. intended to be free before Qtopia was released as GPL
<Jucato> afaik
<nixternal> oh, I played with Opie on a Zaurus, sweet stuff
<nixternal> anywho, I am going to crash...I am dead
<nixternal> k'nite :)
<Jucato> k'night nixternal!
<Jucato> but a kde4 beta4 package question
<Jucato> in #kubuntu :P
<Serega> Mornin' guys!
 * Serega dances
 * Serega sings funny songs
<mhb> nixternal: explain "sold on the design" - does it mean "I don't like what you did there" or "I don't like what you did there and I am willing to provide the resources to fix that" or something else?
<mhb> nixternal: it looks kind of dull now that all the images are gone and there's a lot of text
<mhb> I'm definitely not sold on *tha* :o)
<mhb> err *that*
<mhb> ^^ RFC from ryanakca , too
<Hobbsee> hm.  just checking, but kioslaves wont work with firefox or something will they?
<Hobbsee> you'd need dolphin or konq?
 * Hobbsee pokes mhb
 * Hobbsee reads another kubuntu report
<ryanakca> nixternal: mhb: Riddell quite liked it the way it was... definitely needs more images
 * ryanakca shrugs
<Hobbsee> yay, dolphin works on gnome!
 * Hobbsee has webdavs access again!
<ryanakca> mhb: Eh, you three (you, nixternal & jr) can figure out what you want the page to look like while I'm away today... I'm obviously hoping that we'll keep it as I made it, but, I'm one voice amongst four :)
<mhb> ryanakca: there are some rought edges, but I still like the concept
<mhb> ryanakca: (the bottom line looks kind of fuzzy, maybe we take too much vertical space for the logo and download link...)
<ryanakca> mhb: add it to the TODO as well :)
 * ryanakca => school, see you :)
<Jucato> bye school!
<Jucato> er bye ryanakca!
<Jucato> :)
<nosrednaekim> is this Troy Unrau? http://troy-at-kde.livejournal.com/10632.html
<nosrednaekim> oh yeah... it is..
<nosrednaekim> kinda sad that he got messed over by XGL that way..
<Jucato> yeah...sad...
<nosrednaekim> i'm going to have to try sidux though :D
<nosrednaekim> there are always the good reviews though :)
<nosrednaekim> http://canllaith.org/?page_id=48
<Jucato> "But lately Kubuntu development seems to be made by amateurs and too many things aren't working." <--- OUCH
<Hobbsee> Jucato: where's that?
<Jucato> one of the  comments from troy's blog
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> well, he does have a vague point
<Hobbsee> how many incarnations of the nspluginviewer stuff did we have, again?
<Hobbsee> the stuff that created /home in the ~'s
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> mhb and ryanakca: well the text that was there originally didn't look good...don't know what it is lacking just yet....I am 95% sold on it, but that 5%...don't know what it is
<Jucato> nixternal: your 3-way conversation just earned the three of you a pokemon character :)
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> I just got the warning to "dist-upgrade to gutsy"
<nixternal> funny, I have been running gutsy since like may
<Jucato> http://www.happychild.org.uk/Webimage/exeggutor.jpg
<Jucato> it's a known adept bug :)
<nixternal> I have no idea what you just showed me
<Jucato> the pokemon I just thought about :P
<nixternal> ahhh
<Jucato> you can pick a face among yourselves :P
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> gee, thanks
<Jucato> one for you, one for mhb, one for ryanakca :D
 * Jucato actually had to google that image for a few minutes...
<rage0ff> whých ýs the ubuntu removed/deleleted/unýnstall ! help me
<manchicken> nixternal: So is kde4b4 ready? :P
<bddebian> Heya
<tekteen> anyone here know what packages I can take off of the alt install cd? I need to make room.
<mhb> nixternal: hmm, well that one was more like a proof of concept, what I think is that loads of text never convinced anyone, they simply "aren't cool" now
<mhb> nixternal: all that text might be useful for someone, and we should have it on the website in some form, either on a separate site or summed together in a few sentences.
<mhb> "cool" sites have a large photo with some fancy text on them on the top site ... kind of like the news of the day
<mhb> which was what I did, but spent very little time on it and I'm no graphic artist
<mhb> nixternal: think http://www.redhat.com/
<yuriy> how about think www.ubuntu.com? shouldn't this basically be a kubuntu themed version of that?
<mhb> perhaps in mind of others, but I really reject the concept "Kubuntu is (just) Ubuntu with KDE"
<nixternal> mhb: that is exactly the idea I was looking for :)
<mhb> yuriy: we will have a similar look, but not indentical
<mhb> hehe, indentical :o)
<nixternal> all we need is kwwii to make us a bunch of graphics (professional looking), and then I can create a javascript that will rotate the images either on time, refresh, or have it set up so we can configure how we want rotation and what not
<mhb> we should rotate it if we have some news to fit
<mhb> also, we can borrow from all kinds of CreativeCommons-licensed graphics
<Jucato> good luck with the site, you exeggutor :)
<Serega> is it all about kubuntu.org?
<mhb> Serega: yes, about how it will look like in the future
<Serega> I think we should post more news on start page
<Serega> for exmple: Kaffeine codecs autoinstallation was implemented! =)
<Riddell> Serega: ooh?
<mhb> don't tease us
<Serega> Riddell: Hi, John, I figured out what to do!
<Riddell> no silent h!
<Serega> mhb: sorry, that wasn't teasing
<Serega> Riddell: "no silent h"?
<Serega> Riddell: what does this mean?
<Riddell> Serega: Jon not John
<Serega> OOH
<Riddell> adding silent h's to names is a curiosity of the English for the most part
<Serega> Riddell: sorry
<Serega> Riddell: so, just Jon or full Jonathan is better?
<Lure> Serega: just Riddell is fine ;-)
<Serega> :)
 * Serega is shutting up
<Riddell> don't shut up, tell us about this exciting Kaffeine news!
<Serega> ok)
<Riddell> what's working?
<Serega> I figured out how to detect unability to play videos
<Serega> I need some time to implement right behaviour in that case
<yuriy> Serega: have you seen "everything is illuminated"? Жонфен!
<Serega> yuriy: no :)
<Serega> yuriy: movie?
<yuriy> yeah
<Serega> yuriy: tell me the russian title
<yuriy> Serega: it's an american movie, about an american guy named jonathan who goes to ukraine
<Serega> I'll try find
 * Serega is sad
<Riddell> Serega: why sad?
 * mhb would be really down if he were sad from all the negative articles about Kubuntu he read this last few weeks
<mhb> everyone keeps saying "OpenSUSE beats Kubuntu, PCLinuxOS beats Kubuntu..." this and that
<Serega> why Kyiv(Ukraine) is GMT+3 in ubuntu? It always was (and still) GMT+2
<Serega> Riddell: my official job eats all my time :(
<Serega> Riddell: I have only 2-3 hours per day for heart-sake development
<Serega> mhb: I don't see any articles against kubuntu
<seele> Serega: http://troy-at-kde.livejournal.com/10632.html
<Hobbsee> Serega: see planet kde
<Riddell> mostly they're not against kubuntu specifically but about hardware support and that
<Riddell> but yes, it's a bit disheartening
 * Hobbsee thinsk the other thing is disheartening, instead.
<mhb> http://www.valdyas.org/fading/index.cgi/2007/11/05#opensuse103
<mhb> that was just 2 planetkde.org devs moving from Kubuntu to other distros
<mhb> and it's like this among users, too. :o(
<Serega> :(
<Captain_Redbeard> hey guys... do you need a hand with KDE4 Beta4 packages? I'm building them for x64 as we speak... if they are to any use just let me know :P
<Serega> lets look philosophically at this, every distribution has sector of critics
<mhb> right, and developers are usually unforgiving, but you know how "Avalanche effect" works
<mhb> two KDE developers write about moving away from Kubuntu and 100 users will think about it
 * Hobbsee would have thought the X current kubuntu developers not using kubuntu was a more worrying statistic.
<Serega> mhb: maybe we sould leave for a time shining new ubuntu features and concentrate on polishing current system?
<mhb> Hobbsee: right, I thought about that too
<Serega> mhb: it is impossible to keep this race with so different forces
<Serega> mhb: and I can write a blog message "I moving from Mandriva to Kubuntu"! :)
<mhb> Serega: hehe, you don't have to :o) I think we should somehow learn from our mistakes, that's what I'm trying to say
<mhb> Riddell: I hope you're not sad about it, tro's  blog post seems to be a bit personal
<Serega> mhb: easy things like KDE panel configuration can make a bad impression about distro during first 5 minutes of use
<Serega> Riddell: it is really very personal
<Serega> Riddell: btw, troy didn't wrote any issues he dislike in kubuntu, he just do not explain his point
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that is too
<Riddell> Serega: yes that's annoying, also that he didn't tell me any of the issues when he came to our conference last week
<Serega> Riddell: so, just ignore :) let's keep working!
<Riddell> yeah!  we rock!
<Serega> =)
<mhb> Riddell: correction, *you* rock!
<Riddell> group hug!
 * mhb hugs Riddell
 * Hobbsee hugs Riddell and mh
 * Hobbsee hugs Riddell and mhb
<mhb> I think the key to a large portion of the user base might be a good KDE4
<mhb> we are one of the last distros that doesn't provide a KDE4 CD yet
<mhb> and of course, we need all our specific apps KDE4-ready
<jjesse> afternoon
<mhb> hi jjesse
<mhb> Riddell: what did you decidew.r.t. PackageKit?
<mhb> Riddell: are we going to move to it soon?
<Riddell> mhb: it's a hardy+1 issue but if an apt backend appears which works I'll look into making KDE frontends
<mhb> hmm, call one: could everyone find the time on Friday 16th for a meeting?
<Hobbsee> no
<mhb> :o(
<Hobbsee> definetly not - i have 2 exams in that block of time
<mhb> Hobbsee: can you get to a meeting in any day in the next 14 days?
<Hobbsee> yeah.  18th or so, or a couple of days after
 * Hobbsee has an exam on the 16th, and 17th
<mhb> nixternal: when would be the best day for you after 17th?
<Hobbsee> and i think the other is on the 26th
<mhb> Riddell: will you be working on the KDE4 Live CD? Or someone else?
<Riddell> mhb: I will, but of course it needs up to date packages first
<Riddell> which means merging with debian
<mhb> is there a python-kde4 package in Kubuntu yet?
<Riddell> no, kdebindings isn't packaged, Sime said the latest beta release isn't a good snapshot for it
<Riddell> if you're interested you can ask him when a better snapshot to take would be
<nixternal> I am heading home now...bbiab
<mhb> nixternal: see yah
<Serega> nixternal: great picture!!!
<Serega> nixternal: see ya
<Riddell> bling bling
<Serega> nixternal: cool news on the side :))))
 * Serega bows "See you later, guys!"
 * Lure is using kde4 now as his desktop
<mhb> Lure: on Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Lure: as soon as they release beta 4 i'm going kde4 as well
<Lure> mhb: yep, gutsy with kde4 from svn (I recompile daily)
<Lure> mhb: I just start kde3 apps for mission critical stuff (kontact and konversation)(
<mhb> nosrednaekim: they have released it AFAIK, it's just us not having it yet
<mhb> Lure: did you move on with that kmilo bug?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... well I mean packages
<Lure> mhb: when they fix panel, it will be great for wider testing
<mhb> Lure: do they even have a kmilo in KDE4?
<Lure> mhb: not really - no idea and no HW to play with
<Lure> mhb: I am just checking what the plans are in regards to laptop support
<Lure> mhb: I will rather work on kde4 upstream than wait for kde4 final
<Lure> mhb: will be easier to include in kubuntu
<mhb> Lure: good decision
<mhb> Lure: as long as you don't change distros the minute we turn away :o) Hehe, just joking, scroll up if you want to know what I'm referring to.
<Lure> mhb: I joined half hour ago, so I do not know what you are talking about
<mhb> Lure: there were several blogs of upstream people migrating away from Kubuntu in the last few days
<mhb> KDE people
<nosrednaekim> troy Unrau for example :(
<Lure> mhb: have seen that
<Lure> mhb: people come and people go
<Lure> you should use the tool that works for you
<mhb> Lure: right, but we're here to make Kubuntu work for them
<mhb> so it kind of reflects what we are doing right/wrong
<Lure> mhb: sure, and that is why I like that they make their frustrations public (even though Troy's problems really sound strange)
<Lure> mhb: this should just push out to do better
<Lure> sebas_: ping
<Lure> mhb: kmilo is in kde4
<Lure> mhb: with ugly windows... ;-)
<ScorpKing> can someone explain to me how kde apps like konqueror work when using internet. if i have no eth* connection and only ppp0, why does it not use the gateway for ppp0?
 * Sime is feeling confident. Time to give KDE4 another spin.
<Lure> Sime: spin for python-kde4?
<mhb> ^^ we all wait for that :o)
<Sime> kde4 in general.
<Lure> ScorpKing: it might be that knetworkmanager claims you have no network, so konqueror does not work
<ScorpKing> ah i see.
<Lure> ScorpKing: try to exit knetworkmanager and see if it works then
<ScorpKing> will do. one sec..
<Lure> ScorpKing: or uninstall "networkstatus"
 * Lure prepares dinner for kids, bbl
<ScorpKing> ok, it seems to be working now. i removed knetworkmanager.
<nosrednaekim> any of you kubuntu-needs-better-art checked out klikit?
<ScorpKing> thanks for the help Lure. :D
<nixternal> Riddell: is that the kind of look you are going for on the site?
<nixternal> I had an idea while driving home that would mix the Kabel and Ubuntu Title fonts..use the Kabel font for the first letter for home | download | about | support and such, and then use the ubuntu title for the rest of the fonts in the word...gonna play around here in a bit
<nixternal> just learned something new...when you import an image into inkscape, don't delete that image from teh directory :/
<Riddell> nixternal: looks great to me
<Riddell> nixternal: it needs a page for packages (for amarok, kde 4 etc)
<DaSkreech> Does anyone have tearing in akregator?
<seele> tearing?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech>  started since Gutsy
<DaSkreech>  I should catalogue all the fun stuff that started in Gutsyt
<DaSkreech> I have the 3 pane view
<DaSkreech> so when I press up and down it scroll the article I'm reading up and sown
<DaSkreech> When it does that the feeds on the side start to try and follow it
<DaSkreech> or more accurately the favicons do
<DaSkreech> the feeds stay where they are
<DaSkreech> so I get this movement of the favicons (at the edge of the feeds) moving up and down and when I stop they snap back to where they were leaving a trail behind them
<seele> oh weird
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> and Kopete won't stop asking me to make a new account
<DaSkreech> seele: Still giddy over the win?
<seele> DaSkreech: yeah.. i had a bit of a headache this morning :)
<ryanakca> mhb: ping, sorry, my mom was throwing a fit saying that I'd miss the bus :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: oooh, you made the bottom bar longer, looks good :)
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp
<nixternal> mhb, ryanakca, Riddell ^^ my plans are to have text popup with every image explaining a feature for each image
<nixternal> for your server or desktop
<nixternal> for your laptop
<nixternal> synch your pda
<nixternal> synch your music
<nixternal> synch your phone
<nixternal> use your digital camera
<nixternal> like that, but not those exactly
<nixternal> and then the last one to show when they are all showing would be "We have you covered", and that would show for a few seconds, and then start all over
<nixternal> what do you think?
<Riddell> nixternal: mind and ping kwwii when asking about artwork
<Riddell> animation on a web page is dangerous though, it can easily look tacky
<nixternal> of course
<nixternal> ya, I think the same
<nixternal> I have another idea, that uses that same idea though, just static
<nixternal> Riddell: what if those images just loaded on time and that was it? you think that would be better, or get rid of it totally?
<seele> nixternal: if you go with the animation, it needs to be faster
<seele> people wont sit and watch it, their eyes will wonder to the rest of the page
<nixternal> good point
<ryanakca> nixternal: set it so that it changes on mouse over...
<ryanakca> nixternal: you'd have to modify it so that people know it will change on mouseover... but :)
<nixternal> mouseovers are so 1995
<ryanakca> əh :)
<nixternal> http://www.nixternal.com/tmp/  <-- update - faster movement & text to go with it...this is a mock-up now, so be nice :)
<Riddell> nixternal: you ignoring slacky? :)
<nixternal> no, why?
<nixternal> d'oh...
 * nixternal sees the highlight
<nixternal> how many Italian Linux Days do they have? They keep this up, I am moving to Italy! :)
<nixternal> oh man, that write is going to be a big one...I am getting ready to head out the door in a few, so I will attend to it this evening when I get back home
<Riddell> nixternal: sure, whenever you feel like
<Riddell> nixternal: just make sure it's KDE focused
<seele> nixternal: now that there is text with it, its too fast to read! hehe
<Riddell> nixternal: I merged your docs to the website, sorry for the delay
<Riddell> nixternal: I've removed links to old versions other than dapper
<Riddell> nixternal: how come there's no General Documentation for Gutsy?
<Riddell> presumably because it's not on help.ubuntu.com?
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-07
<dasKreech> funky
<dasKreech> I only get /parts /joins in this chan
<Hobbsee> because no one's talking?
<Jucato> because no one's working? :)
 * Jucato runs away
<dasKreech> No as in all my other chans I have no clue how many people came and went
<dasKreech>  In #kde it's a blessing
<dasKreech> good lord that chan is busy .... and silent
<dasKreech> but I also missed Jucato's deft entry
<Jucato> :P
 * dasKreech hugs Hobbsee  as well
 * dasKreech washes off footjuice
 * Hobbsee hugs dasKreech
<jjesse> can i get a hug?
 * Hobbsee hugs jjesse
<jjesse> well all packed for my tirp
 * Jucato tries to hug jjesse
 * jjesse tries to hug back
<Hobbsee> woot!
<jjesse> wow MS just fired its CIO for violating company polcies
<nosrednaekim> CIO?
<nosrednaekim> wow!
<Jucato> hehehe
<nosrednaekim> what did he do?
<Jucato> I wonder what policies were those
<Jucato> probably "working with Open Source groups"?
<nosrednaekim> he probably endorsed linux
<jjesse> i doubt that :)
<Jucato> btw jjesse, take care on your trip. and have fun (if you can :D)
<jjesse> Jucato: willdo i'll be online some
<Jucato> and if you meat Hobbsee face to face, please poke her for me :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Jucato> repeatedly...
<dasKreech> hug failed
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: Why is that a whoot?
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: that he's actually packed, so will have clothes and such while over here
<dasKreech> Jucato, jjesse: http://www.lefthandedtoons.com/73/
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: Oh wait read it all wrong I thought you wooted for the CIO getting kicked
<dasKreech>  Woot indeed
<Jucato> hm. is it common practice to remove download links to a previous release, even if it is still supported? like for Feisty and Edgy?
<dasKreech> links on the website?
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> download links. anywhere
<dasKreech> Far as I know the only edition that has had download links remain is the LTS
<Jucato> that's why I was asking :)
<Jucato> imho... it's weird.. saying it's supported for 18 months, but then downloads disappear after 6 :)
<dasKreech> It is supported
<dasKreech>  just ignored :)
<Tm_T> aplg|mobile: how mobile?
<aplg|mobile> Tm_T: laptop mobile
<Tm_T> hmh, not very mobile then
<Tm_T> I'm on < 180 g mobile =)
<aplg|mobile> Tm_T: I got more mobile... haha :P
<Tm_T> aplg|mobile: ?
<Serega> Hi all!
<Jucato> lo
<Serega> Jucato: bad mood?
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> hi - lo :)
<Serega> I understood :) just wondered why 'lo' instead of 'highest'! =)
<Jucato> ah hahaha
<Serega> Jucato: how do you thinks will kaffeine work with something else than xine ever?
<Serega> *think
<Jucato> not really sure... I thought it works w/ GStreamer too...
<Serega> Jucato: yeah, gstreamer is included
<Serega> Jucato: question about the level for codecs autoinstallation
<Jucato> ah...
<Serega> Jucato: hardcode or generic way for all engines?
 * Jucato has no idea... sorry..
<Serega> Jucato: ok, and how do you think have this changes a way to mainstream kaffeine source?
<Serega> Riddell: ping
<Tm_T> Serega: depends how universal it is, it cant be distro pesific then
<Jucato> pesific?
<Serega> Tm_T: I asked this question to decide how universally to make :-D
<Jucato> Serega: you might want to take a peak at how openSUSE 10.3 has implemented it...
<Tm_T> specific =)
<Jucato> universally... not really sure if Kaffeine is still maintained...
<Tm_T> Serega: if its very universal, sure it can make in
<Jucato> it hasn't been ported yet either
<Tm_T> Jucato: it is maintained in some level
<Jucato> ah I see
<Jucato> good(?) to know
<Tm_T> its good
<Serega> so I'll make it universally!
<Tm_T> just hope see porting happening soon
<Serega> thanks for advice
 * buz is wondering about some of the recent complaints about kubuntu shipping a non vanilla kde
<Jucato> buz: you only realized that now? :)
<buz> no i was aware of it
<buz> what i'm wondering about is more whether it would be feasible to have a very vanilla kde alongside of it
<buz> i can see why kde devs would want the vanilla edition on their boxes
<Jucato> for various reasons... and not only devs... some users prefer vanilla too
<buz> yeah
<buz> i might even go for vanilla
<buz> and ideally, you'd want to draw as much kde devs to kubuntu as possible
<Jucato> well there are quite a number (just check behindkde.org). they're just not that vocal about their distro of choice...
<buz> yeah but quite a few complained about gutsy
<buz> and i can see from where they are comin
<buz> g
<Jucato> well gutsy is... um.. gutsy :)
 * Jucato observes that those people just complained about gutsy really... most had working feisty's...
<buz> gutsy is kinda weird in my view
<buz> i for one cant figure out what the d3lphin business is all about
<Jucato> it's.. um... gutsy :)
<buz> (and for that matter, i could never figure out why konqui was ever split into file and web browser on kubuntu, i sure did away with that quickly)
<buz> otoh, the decision to go with kdepim enterprise was a very  good one
<buz> finally kmail is quite useable
<Tonio_> buz: I agree that dolphin shouldn't have been the default file manager
<Tonio_> btw switching back to konq is easy so that's not a big big deal
<buz> well i sure had to google to figure out what happened
<buz> imho, you shoudl be asked upon first login
<Jucato> buz: you'll learn that one of the "rules" in Kubuntu is "no first run wizards" :)
<Jucato> the other would be "no popups as much as possible" :P
<buz> thats not really true
<buz> the kde first run wizard still popups
<buz> as for pop ups, i usually agree
<Jucato> then you're definitely not running a default Kubuntu installation :)
<Jucato> except for a bug way back, kpersonalizer never starts up on Kubuntu
<buz> if you're home is empty it popped up for me
<Jucato> nothing to do with home actually... can't recall the details, but either kpersonalizer isn't installed by default, or it's disabled in startkde
<buz> i'm sure i've seen it in the past
<Jucato> yeah. it was a bug
<mhb> hi Riddell, we're going to get T-Shirts in November ... early Christmas gift
<mhb> nixternal: perhaps we can do the text-popup on cursor hover and not as a gif animation? Perhaps that's what you meant and I just misunderstood
<mhb> nixternal: talking about the website proposal, of course
<Serega> guys, how to refresh KTrader services?
 * Serega meets Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hiya Serega
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: ooh ooh! can I get your autograph?!
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: you met xp_killer/wii/nicio today <3
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: i did, yes.
<Tm_T> I want too :(
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> surely you dont
<Tm_T> I do!
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: I'm with stdin the ones who have watched him (way too) much =)
<Serega> Tm_T: are you familiar with KDE development?
<Tm_T> depends
<Tm_T> I should be
<Tm_T> Serega: yes?
<Serega> Tm_T: I've put a proper blahblah.desktop into /usr/share/services but KTrader doesn't offer me that service
<Serega> Tm_T: maybe I should 'refresh' it anyhow?
<Tm_T> kbuildsycoca?
<Serega> just run it?
<Tm_T> or some
<Serega> Tm_T: doesn't help
<Serega> I also read man for it
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> dunno, #kde-devel =
<Serega> more, I've also did logout/login
<Serega> thanks
<sahin_w> Are there any plan to create an unofficial KDE4 install CD for 8.04?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> have been for ages
<sahin_w> Oh, nice!
<sahin_w> Just one note for you, because you are the kubuntu developers...
<sahin_w> I really like the Gutsy version.
<Tm_T> :)
<sahin_w> First I hate it. But I force myself to use dolphin and keep the default settings as possible.
<Tm_T> haha
<Serega> :)
<sahin_w> Now I have to say, I like dolphin.
<Tm_T> I just dont have D3lphin at all
 * Tm_T is Konqueror poweruser
<sahin_w> Ok, I symlinked some konqueror service menu (krename for example).
<sahin_w> Ok, Konqueror is a super tool.
<Tm_T> it is
<sahin_w> The kdepim enterprise version is simply works better than the feisty version.
<Serega> Tm_T: I catched it! =)
<Tm_T> Serega: yes?
<Jucato> Tm_T: #kde is feeling the effects of yours and stdin's ban :)
<Tm_T> Jucato: I know
<Tm_T> Jucato: and soon he's banned there too
<Serega> Tm_T: I didn't know about /usr/share/servicetypes :)
<Serega> Tm_T: I add new type of service
<Jucato> Tm_T: unfortunately, #kde ops are a bit more lenient... he hasn't really done anything bannable (yet...)
<Jucato> is bannable even a word?
<Tm_T> Jucato: it is now =)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: who?
<Tm_T> Jucato: and yes he havent done yet
<Hobbsee> oh, wii?
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: xp_killer/wii/nicio
<Hobbsee> yup
<Jucato> Hobbsee: because he's banned in *buntu... he asks distro questions in #kde
<Hobbsee> yup
<Hobbsee> of course.
<Hobbsee> git.
<Jucato> so far he's only been able to annoy  me... I'm waiting for pinotree or annma to eKsplode
<Tm_T> Jucato: slap me every time you see him active
<Jucato> if you're awake...
<Tm_T> awake or not, just slap
<Serega> /me dances around KTrader
<Serega> /me dances around KTrader
<Serega> hmm...
<Serega> /me dances around KTrader
<Serega> what happened?
<Serega> /me tests
<Jucato> Serega: where you pressing Ctrl+Enter instead of Enter only?
<Serega> ooh... maybe
<Jucato> :)
 * Serega has this habit :)
<Serega> so...
 * Serega dances around KTrader
<Jucato> if you're using Konvi, that would explain it
<Jucato> you stumbled unto Konvi's relatively unknown feature
<Serega> :) great
<Jucato> !info ksystemlog
<ubotu> ksystemlog: system log viewer tool for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 203 kB, installed size 708 kB
<Jucato> ah ksystemlog has a new upstream version. 0.4.1
<freeflying> Hobbsee: arounds?
<Hobbsee> freeflying: nope :P
<freeflying> Hobbsee: a patch for kopete, wanna apply it? solve the issue display nicklist when group chat
<Tm_T> freeflying: ummm=
<Tm_T> freeflying: what issue
<freeflying> Tm_T: when you join a group chat in MNS protocol, the nicklist in the chat room can not be displayed
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> until those people speak
<Tm_T> ummm
<Tm_T> why I havent seen that
<Jucato> when someone joins in, you won't see his nick i n the list until he speaks
<Tm_T> freeflying: like to show the diff?
<freeflying> Tm_T: diff? like the way you use irc with kopete
<Tm_T> freeflying: I mean that patch
<freeflying> Tm_T: a moment
<Tm_T> thanks
<freeflying> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/3715
<Tm_T> freeflying: teeppäs "head foofoo.run" missä foofoo.run on se sinun paketti
<Jucato> oh yeah.. Tm_T's the kopete-guy..
<Tm_T> nooooo
<Tm_T> freeflying: sorry, me going mad
<freeflying> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> bah
<freeflying> Tm_T: hope it can help
 * Jucato stumbles upon a news about Finland...
<buz> /me wonders what ctrl enter does in konvi
<buz> oh neat ;)
<buz> so that it does ;)
<Jucato> now you know :)
<buz> found out by pure luck ;)
<Jucato> I wasn't so lucky :)
<buz> this could serve to be useful
<Jucato> someone had to point it out to me :)
 * buz wonders some more about a plain vanilla kubuntu
<dasKreech> install the KDE package maybe >
<dasKreech> ?
<Jucato> afaik, some are still patched... like Konqueror? (or was that on k-d-s only)
<buz> dasKreech: i meant a kde without any patches
<mhb> hmm, did anyone see or test the Serega's fix for Kaffeine?
 * mhb is really surprised over the mailing list announcement
<Hobbsee> mhb: i've yet to see it
<mhb> I *really* hope he isn't pulling our leg :o)
<mhb> I admit, I can be quite sceptical
<mhb> see you later folks, and if Serega comes in, ask him abou it
<buz> what list was the announcement on
<Ahmuck> i thought open office for kubuntu was to have it's own splash screen
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian (4 minutes late... sorry)
<Jucato> /me wonders where nixternal is...
<bddebian> Heh, hi Jucato
<ScottK> Ahmuck: The fact that it doesn't is a bug.
<Jucato> ScottK: were you replying to someone in your e-mail about enabling mouse gestures by default?
<ScottK> Jucato: Yes.  There was a mail about it just a bit before.
<nosrednaekim> wow... kudo to Serge!
<Jucato> dang... I didn't seem to have received that
<Jucato> oh Serega
<nosrednaekim> yeah... ;)
<Jucato> [21:07] <mhb> hmm, did anyone see or test the Serega's fix for Kaffeine?
<Jucato> [21:08] * mhb is really surprised over the mailing list announcement
 * Serega blushed
<nosrednaekim> Serega: hey...good job :D
<Lure> any motu around that can test sru fix for bug 149321 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149321 in basket "[Gutsy] Basket notes is no longer embedded in kontact!" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/149321
<Hobbsee> sorry, not on gutsy :)
<Serega> nosrednaekim: thanks, I'll try to keep :)
<Lure> Hobbsee: I will stay on gutsy for some time, as I want it to be stable while I run kde4 desktop
<Lure> two unstable things at the same time would not be good idea
<Hobbsee> yeah, that might be smart :)
 * Jucato turns on vbox...
 * Tm_T turns off monitor and heads out to make snow man
<Jucato> Tm_T: how are things there? hope you're far away from the school shooting
<Jucato> far far away
<nixternal> no need to fear, for nixternal is here!
<nixternal> mhb: I do no do gif animations
<nixternal> dat be javascript
<nixternal> I will leave the artwork up to the artists anyways
<nixternal> so now we need to drag kwwii in to the pit
<Jucato> yay!!!!
 * Jucato was worried :P
<nixternal> I was out all night last night, so I decided to skip a class this morning and sleep in a bit
 * Serega imagines the shinig new kubuntu.org
<Jucato> hehe :)
<nixternal> went to a Christian college, and it looks like we will be rockin' the buntu there
<nixternal> I couldn't believe how excited the students were, and quite a few of them did their homework and knew quite a bit about Linux before I even got there
<nosrednaekim> Serega: so what do you need written? bash scripts to install codecs?
<Jucato> kool
<Jucato> nixternal: go Kubuntu pimp go! :)
<nosrednaekim> nixternal: was it a scheduled presentation or something?
<Serega> nosrednaekim: writing the script itself isn't a problem, its hard to decide what packages do we relly need
<Serega> *really
<nosrednaekim> Serega: libdvdcss isn't even in the repositories which  is kinda nasty.
<Serega> nosrednaekim: another thing: you should help me with text on codec installation prompt dialog, I'm not too poetic ;)
<Jucato> !info libdvdcss
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> yeah Seveas' repo..
<Serega> nosrednaekim: I propose to install only libxine1-ffmpeg
<nosrednaekim> Serega: sure...
<Serega> It's enogh to play majority if videos
<Serega> *enough
<nosrednaekim> thats only for mpegs... you need a plugin for divx as well
<nosrednaekim> and avi's in general
<Serega> nosrednaekim: mmm... doesn't it handle divx?
<nosrednaekim> Serega: no.... divx requires another whole package
<nosrednaekim> libavi something or other
<Serega> nosrednaekim: another headache is naming of this stuff... :( divx codecs? mpeg codecs? they all in *.avi
<Serega> ooh
<Serega> so maybe avi codecs
<Serega> ?
<nosrednaekim> Serega: hmmm true.... and you are relying on the file name extentions?
<Serega> no, I rely on inability to handle audio or video stream by xine engine
<Serega> maybe we should also check the extensions
<nosrednaekim> ah..ok
<nosrednaekim> wait...I see libdvdcss2 in my repositories..
<Serega> I wish to organise something like code review by our most experienced developers to point on my possible mistakes
<nosrednaekim> oh never mind... I manually installed it ;)
<nosrednaekim> Serega: talk to Riddell about how to do that... i'm sure he would be very interested.
<Serega> nosrednaekim: I like the idea to handle dvd support installation separately from divx and mpeg
<Serega> nice
<nosrednaekim> well, yes, they are separate codecs so that would be needed. I don't think we should get all the codecs at once.
<nosrednaekim> but anyway, I have to go... good luck!
<Serega> nosrednaekim: thanks, you too. bye!
 * Jucato wished he already much about code and Qt...
 * Hobbsee is still waiting to see a patch
<Jucato> :)
 * Jucato though Hobbsee was already sleeping..
<Hobbsee> i should be...
<Hobbsee> but i was at work tonight
 * Jucato hugs Hobbsee... does a triple backflip... and powerpokes her
<Hobbsee> :D
 * Hobbsee tickles Jucato until he squeals
 * Jucato is asthmatic and dies instead :P
<Serega> :))
<Jucato> btw, how did you know that I'm super ticklish? :)
<Hobbsee> oh dear.  we killed him.
<Jucato> hehe
<dasKreech> You bastards
 * Lure is asthmatic too, so please no tickling... 
<Serega> She killed Jucato!
<Jucato> Lure!!! :)
<Jucato> heheh
<Serega> :-D
 * Hobbsee gently tickles Lure
<dasKreech> With pokes of fury!
<Hobbsee> Lure: when will i meet you?
 * Serega wants to watch South Park
<Jucato> lol! that just sounded a bit... romantic..
<Jucato> "when will I meet you?"
 * Hobbsee beats up Jucato
<Jucato> I'm dead, remember? :)
<Hobbsee> that doesnt seem to stop you from talking, and it doesnt stop me from beating you up :P
<ScottK> And typing particulalry well considering
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> ghost in the shell
<Jucato> er.. in the machine
<Lure> Hobbsee: when I will be able to run fast enough... ;-)
 * Lure needs to practice more ;-)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i'm the purely evil, power hungry, sexy psycopathic bitch from au.  hwo is *anything* i say supposed to be taken romantically?
<Hobbsee> Lure: heh :)
<Hobbsee> i think i missed a few.
 * Serega :-O
<Jucato> hahah
<nixternal> Hobbsee: hahahaha
<Hobbsee> :)
 * Serega is backstepping silently
<Hobbsee> teeheehee...
<Jucato> (now she admits to being sexy...)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no, that's how others quoted me.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Ah, there are some people, that's just what they are looking for, so it doesn't get you out of it.
<Hobbsee> those terms are all from other people
<nixternal> ya, we knew everything else :p
<Serega> it is a trap
<Jucato> they forgot "dyslexic"...
<Hobbsee> ScottK: yeah, point.
<nixternal> hahahaha
<Hobbsee> Jucato: so much typing has done it...
<Jucato> ditot
<Jucato> er.. ditto
 * Hobbsee is not dyslexic.
<nixternal> eesbboH is too
 * Hobbsee just cannot type well, particularly recently, with long nails.
<Jucato> ooh. I need to cut mine tomorrow...
 * Jucato is lazy w/ nails... usually gets scolded every week
<nixternal> gotta wait for mine to grow back so I can bite um some more
<Jucato> hahah!
 * Jucato has always wondered why nail biting never caught on as a phenomenon over here..
 * Hobbsee --> bed
<Jucato> k'nite Hobbsee!
<Serega> Hobbsee: good night
<nixternal> k'nite Hobbster
<Tm_T> mooh
<dasKreech> baah?
<Tm_T> thats the one
<Hobbsee> bling!
<Jucato> sleep!!
<Jucato> 14 minutes ago  :P
<n8k99> cannot change kdm back to default
<Tm_T> Jucato: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7082795.stm
<Jucato> Tm_T: yeah.. you're not anywhere near there right?
<Tm_T> why asking?
<Jucato> just trying to make sure you're safe... it that's not too much to ask :)
 * Jucato shrugs..
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> problem is, I have waited this to happen
 * Riddell wanders in
<Tm_T> its not about one person, its about whole society
 * Jucato waves at Riddell
<Tm_T> but this is offtopic so I stop here
<Tm_T> so no, I'm not safe
<Tm_T> never been
<Jucato> :(
<Tm_T> Jucato: why sad face?
<Jucato> you're not safe. isn't that something to be sad about?
<Tm_T> no, more like, I'm as safe as I have always been
<Jucato> ok
<Tm_T> so no worry about
<Tm_T> (more than usual)
<Jucato> ok
<dasKreech> Tm_T: Darwinism ?
<Tm_T> dasKreech: no
<Jucato> I'll keep that in mind
<dasKreech> What about society?
<Tm_T> dasKreech: I'm seeing bigger picture here, problem is that our lovely goverment is cutting out healthcare etc etc social funding
<dasKreech> And that prompts shootings?
<Tm_T> have any idea how high murder and suicide rate we have?
<Tm_T> IIRC highest in "western" world
<dasKreech> Yeah i know that
<dasKreech> I assumed it was cause it was so high north
<Tm_T> dasKreech: norway and most of canada is more north
<Tm_T> or iceland
<Tm_T> do we really like talk about politics here? yes, this is sad thing, serious thing, but no, not something that does surprise me
<Tm_T> seen death enough in my life to know how bad it is
<dasKreech> I live in a country that rivals iraq for murders
<Riddell> Serega: so, when do we get to see the code?
<Serega> Riddell: we can to it today when I return from job
<Serega> Riddell: can you make something like code review?
<Serega> *we make
<Serega> together
<Serega> or with someone who wishes
<Riddell> Serega: sure, just put the diff up somewhere
<Serega> ok, nice
<Riddell> being at a conference I'm busy at times, especially after 2000UTC today
<Serega> Riddell: I'll come back home about 3 hours later?
<Serega> will you be online?
<Serega> ooh...
<Riddell> well I should be about until 2100
<Riddell> depends how interesting the meeting is :)
<Serega> oh, good
<Serega> I'll stay online till 2300 at least
<Serega> :)
<Serega> Riddell: there is an idea to install DVD support separately from divx/mpeg stuff
<Riddell> Serega: from a technical view there would be a separate process since it needs to download the .deb from somewhere random, from a user view I think they should get all the install codecs stuff over in one go
<Serega> Riddell: maybe in some countries these packages have different law status
 * dasKreech ponders a Kubuntu GHNS server to pull codecs
<Riddell> Serega: yes, the user needs to be asked if they want it
<Serega> one another thing: kaffeine (as amarok does) needs a restart after codec installing. I can organize engine reloading after such event to start playing immediately after codec installation as totem in ubuntu
<Serega> Riddell: does it make sense to do?
<Riddell> Serega: that would be lovely to have
<Serega> nice
<Riddell> Tonio_: seen that patch from the gentoo dude for knetworkmanager?
<Tonio_> Riddell: just responded
<Tonio_> Riddell: will be on contrib day on friday, I'll start to to this, as weel as the 1000 things on my todo for hardy :)
<Serega> knetworkmanager a bit strange behaviour of OK/Apply buttons of configuration dialog
<Serega> I press Apply and settings are applying, I press OK to close the dialog and settings are applying again
<Riddell> Serega: that's normal behavious
<Riddell> behaviour
<Serega> I found it confusing
<Serega> my friends did too
<Riddell> Serega: why?
<Serega> Riddell: dunno, it's just feeling :)
<Serega> Riddell: it is habit that OK just closes a dialog when Apply is grayed
<mhb> hi Serega, could you put your patches to kaffeine somewhere so we can take a look at them? Or did you do that already?
<mhb> Serega: I was really suprised over your announcement today, so I am really anxious to test it :o)
<Serega> mhb: sure, I will. I just need to go home. Now I'm at job. You'll see it after 2100 UTC
<Serega> mhb: Sorry for some emotional announcement :)
<mhb> Serega: no problem, you've created some high expectations, so I hope your patches will fulfill them :o)
<mhb> Serega: okay, just post a link here once you publish them
 * Serega is worried to disappoin all :S
<Serega> *disappoint
<Tm_T> that cant happen anymore
<Tm_T> not saying we are that disappointed already, but very opposite I believe
<Serega> mhb: could you give me an advice where to publish? I do not have own host
<mhb> don't worry, the only patches that disappoint me are those I promised to write but didn't :o)
<mhb> Serega: if it is reasonably large, just use a pastebin for it
<Serega> mkay
<mhb> or you can send it via mail to the ML
<Serega> Tm_T: If I could have knowledge how to do this, I should do this strictly after creation
<coreymon> finally, im back to using konv
<coreymon> fink and macports have had major leopard issues
<dasKreech> Oh You are spotted now?
<coreymon> dasKreech: me?
<dasKreech> yes
<coreymon> dasKreech: yup
<coreymon> dasKreech: im on leopard
 * Serega is sad
<coreymon> Serega: ???
 * Serega does not want to look like a ugly boaster :'(
<coreymon> Serega: i have a kubuntu box too
<coreymon> Serega: i dont get it
 * dasKreech puts makeup on Serega
<dasKreech> there we go :)
<dasKreech> fears allied
<coreymon> dasKreech: x11 ports have had major issues with leopard, they dont get along
<Serega> coreymon: Why to be sad from kubuntu box? O.o
<coreymon> dasKreech: so i havent been able to use konv on my lappy for a while
<coreymon> Serega: why are you sad?
<coreymon> dasKreech: finally, a fix was released
<Serega> coreymon: I didn't shared patches, but have already announced them
<coreymon> dasKreech: so konv works, but still no gimp
<coreymon> Serega: ???
<coreymon> Serega: patches for what?
<Serega> coreymon: and I can't do it right now due to my job
<Serega> coreymon: kaffeine codec autoinstallation
<coreymon> Serega: oh
<coreymon> for what>
<coreymon> ?
<coreymon> im confused
<yuriy> if in the apply/ok Serega is referring to knetworkconf module, then i agree, it is annoying and confusing
<coreymon> kaffeine has is own codec?
<Serega> yuriy: exactly
<Serega> coreymon: kafefine in kubuntu uses xine backend, so codecs are for libxine
 * Jucato scrolls up
<coreymon> Jucato: hey
<coreymon> Jucato: finally, im back on konvi
<Jucato> ey! nice!
 * Jucato agrees w/ Serega and yuriy on the knm thingy
<Jucato> wb coreymon :)
<coreymon> Jucato: after two weeks, finally a fix for the kdelibs problem in leopard was released
<Jucato> (even if you're still on the Leopard...)
<coreymon> Jucato: i still have my kubuntu box
<coreymon> Jucato: and i still use it
<Jucato> I know :)
 * Jucato was j/k
<dasKreech> How's Leopard?
<coreymon> great
<dasKreech> the desktops I hear are supposed to be better than KDEs
<coreymon> screen sharing is incredible
<coreymon> dasKreech: what, you mean spaces?
<dasKreech> yeah
<coreymon> dasKreech: its definitely more feature filled
<dasKreech> Time machine I'm meh about. It's not new it's just pretty
<dasKreech> the .. drawers? what are the stack things again ?
<coreymon> dasKreech: you can use expose while in the spaces window to show all the windows in a space, you can drag and drop programs form space to space
<dasKreech> I'm interested in
<dasKreech> can't you do that in compiz as well?
<coreymon> dasKreech: you can even reorder entire spaces
<dasKreech> and KDE 4 as I recall
<coreymon> dasKreech: oh, ya stacks
<coreymon> dasKreech: anything you want
<coreymon> dasKreech: documents folder, applications folder, anything
<dasKreech> I know cause dwight <------ over there does it all the time
 * dasKreech goes back to read about it.
<coreymon> dasKreech: you drag it to your dock, and then whenever you click on it, all the contents of the folder spring up
<dasKreech> Sounds like Drawers from Gnome
<coreymon> dasKreech: similar probably
<coreymon> dasKreech: screen sharing is incredibly fast though
<coreymon> dasKreech: anyways, ill be back
<dasKreech> What protocol do they use?
<coreymon> dasKreech: i just have to transfer from a pizza place i was eating lunch at, back to my school library
<coreymon> dasKreech: ill be back it a bit, okay?
<dasKreech> sure
<coreymon> brb
 * Serega goes home
 * Jucato goes home
<Jucato> er... to bed
<dasKreech> Night
<dasKreech> Or morning more likely
<coreymon77> back
<coreymon77> dasKreech: im back now
<lnxkde> hey guys
<dasKreech> Wheee
<dasKreech>  :)
<coreymon77> btw
<coreymon77> im curious
<coreymon77> do any of you guys know if its possible to use tings such as konv on windows (my school library computers)
<yuriy> it will be with konv for kde4...
<coreymon77> or no
<coreymon77> i know that
<Riddell> in theory KDE 4 will work, in practice it probably takes some hassle currently
<yuriy> otherwise... maybe with cygwin?
<coreymon77> okay then
<coreymon77> whens kde4 coming again?
<dasKreech> Yeah i expect it to be there for Linux in KDE 4.1 and for Others in 4.2 .. maybe 4.3
<lnxkde> jan 2008
<dasKreech> One month
<dasKreech> or jan 2008 if you follow lnxkde  :)
<coreymon77> well theres a difference
<coreymon77> ones december and ones january
<lnxkde> I dont think in one month coz the reales party will be in JAN
<lnxkde> and
<coreymon77> whens the scheduled release?
<lnxkde> we are stuck at beta 4 no rcs around
<dasKreech> people have no lives more than usual in Dec
<yuriy> hmm konversation haven't started porting to kde4 have they
<lnxkde> well yeah maybe Dec ;)
<lnxkde> yuriy: No Idea
<yuriy> as in, i don't see it in my svn checkout
<yuriy> it should be in extragear?
<coreymon77> yuriy: well, it will have to be for the release, wouldnt it
<coreymon77> yuriy: isnt konv kdes standard irc client
<dasKreech> No they haven't
<dasKreech> No
<coreymon77> so, you mean, konv wouldnt work in kde4 at first?
<lnxkde> you will just have to get the kde3 libs
<lnxkde> ;)
<lnxkde> installed
<lnxkde> I think most of us will have both on the system untill KDE 4.1 I suppose
<dasKreech> konvi 4 will probably be a straight port of konvi3
<coreymon77> ahh windows
<coreymon77> even manages to crash firefox
<dasKreech> I can one up that'
<dasKreech> I can get Firefox ot crash Alt+ctrl+del  in Vista
<coreymon77> lol
<coreymon77> vistas crap though
<coreymon77> thats why the new windows share icon for finder in leopard is this
<coreymon77> dasKreech: http://babygotmac.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/pcicon.png
<dasKreech> Qt
<Serega> who can help me to create a patch?? :(
<Riddell> diff -u
<Serega> this includes to patch things I haven't touch
<Serega> such as configure.am etc
<Serega> e.g. created patch starts with "diff -u kaffeine-0.8.5/acinclude.m4 kaffeine-0.8.5.orig/acinclude.m4"
<Serega> but I haven't changed it
<Serega> where am I wrong?
<Riddell> Serega: ah right, autoconf will do that
<Riddell> Serega: if you know the files you've touched you can just select those files and do multiple diffs
<Serega> Riddell: ok
<Serega> Riddell: maybe it makes sense to use something like kdiff3?
<Riddell> that's unlikely to help
<Riddell> you can just do a big diff and I can ignore the cruft
<Serega> Riddell: I prefer to generate normal patch :)
<Serega> Riddell: give me a few minutes
<Serega> Riddell: ugh... done
<Serega> Riddell: how to give it?
<Serega> Riddell: I'll try pastebin
<Serega> http://pastebin.com/m53072101
<Serega> oops... missed to revert last change in diff...
<Serega> http://pastebin.com/m5148b833
<Serega> Riddell: is it ok?
<Riddell> Serega: from a quick eye over that's looking very good
<Serega> Riddell: do not believe :)
<Serega> Riddell: there is one ugly code duplication
<Serega> Riddell: I'll try to get rid of it
<Riddell> so we just need to add a .desktop file with X-KDE-Kaffeine-codec and X-KDE-Kaffeine-engine and an Exec line?
<Serega> two ones
<Serega> one .desktop is the servicetype and other is the service itserf
<Serega> *itself
<Serega> Riddell: and I'm not sure about dialog messages, please correct it
<Riddell> it doesn't include a question there
<Riddell> could this be expanded to add dvd css support?
<nixternal> howdy
<Riddell> morning nixternal
<Serega> nixternal: hi
<Serega> Riddell: apparently yes, I need to test sympthoms of inability to play DVD
<Serega> Riddell: importrant thing! Kaffeine can't play own logo without libxine1-ffmpeg!
<Riddell> he he
<Serega> Serega: we should change /usr/share/apps/kaffeine/logo to prevent double asking for codecs
<Riddell> we patch it out so it doesn't play it
<Serega> oh, nice
<Serega> Riddell: oohhh... looks like I worked on unpatched version
<Riddell> make -f debian/rules apply-patches
<Serega> in both directories as I understand?
<Serega> how is my diff's command line? :)
<Serega> Riddell: looks like I should add more code to DVDs
<Serega> Riddell: so should we handle all the codecs in one time?
<Serega> *add more code to HANDLE DVDs
<Riddell> Serega: I think one script should offer to install all the codecs it can
<Serega> Riddell: ok, DVDs playback problems will be handled by the same .desktop
<Riddell> may as well
<Riddell> yes
<Serega> Riddell: nice
<Serega> Riddell: I start to work on handling DVDs
<Serega> Riddell: btw, debian/rules:3: /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/debhelper.mk: No such file or directory
<Serega> Riddell: what can this mean?
<Riddell> Serega: apt-get install cdbs
<Riddell> Serega: apt-get install cdbs debhelper
<Serega> thanks
<Serega> ls
<Serega> /me missed window
<Serega> where to get libdvdcss?
<Serega> E: Package libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<Riddell> Serega: well that's the trouble, it has to be got from a URL
<Serega> Riddell: I've already googled
<mars> Serega: on medibuntu
<Serega> Riddell: I've recently added the same feature for DVDs
<Serega> Riddell: yeah
<Serega> now I
<Serega> now I'll update the patch
<Riddell> http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/ has them
<Serega> Riddell: aha
<Serega> Riddell: can't we just enable medibuntu repos in adept as user allows?
<Riddell> I don't think we should rely on it to that extent, we've no idea what else is in that repo
<Serega> Riddell: oops... installing libdvdcss2 didn't enabled DVD playback for me
<Riddell> Serega: it also needs libdvdread3
<Serega> oh
<Riddell> which is in our archive
<Serega> :)
<Riddell> I can set up a forward on kubuntu.org to go to the latest libdvdcss
<Riddell> (this is assuming we are allowed to point to it at all of course)
<nosrednaekim> what does Gnome do?
<Riddell> nothing
<Riddell> you need to install it manually
<nosrednaekim> it doesn't autoinstall dvdcss?
<nosrednaekim> ah.. ok
<Riddell> but dvd menus don't work in gstreamer anyway
<Riddell> ok, I'm away for the rest of the day
<Riddell> teambuilding excercises!
<Serega> Riddell: the same with libdvdread3
<nosrednaekim> Serega: are they properly installed?
<Serega> I thinks so, apt-get didn't reported any errors
<Serega> nosrednaekim: maybe I chosed undecryptable DVD?
<Serega> nosrednaekim: kafefine gives many "libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.VOB (0x00000130)"
<Serega> *choosed
<nosrednaekim> Serega:  seems libDVDcss isn't installed correctly
<nosrednaekim> Serega: its "chose";)
<Serega> :))
<Serega> thx
<Serega> how to install libdvdcss correctly?
<Serega> nosrednaekim: I just done this: apt-get install libdvdcss2
<nosrednaekim> Serega: well, is it installed at all? try "apt-cache policy libdvdcss2"
<Serega> nosrednaekim:   Installed: 1.2.9-2medibuntu4
<nosrednaekim> huh...
<nosrednaekim> try another dvd
<Serega> :)
<Serega> nosrednaekim: it will be third :)
<DaSkreech> Riddell: It's my video cad causing the freezes
<DaSkreech> card.. though it is a cad
<nosrednaekim> odd
<DaSkreech> It's not really freezing either Xorg just takes up 99% of the CPU
<DaSkreech> attempting to kill it however does cause a full freeze
<nosrednaekim> DaSkreech: are you running XGL or AIGLX?
<DaSkreech> No
<DaSkreech> I did just accidently bump into a key ombo that apparently invokes the screensaver
<DaSkreech>  which is cool
<Serega> nosrednaekim: I worry: 10 DVDs with no luck. even with one pirated DVD
<DaSkreech> but the screensaver was OpenGL which instantly freaked X out
<DaSkreech> Normally it freezes when I mouse over the clock and get the popup
<nosrednaekim> Serega: huh....your dvd drive ok?
<Serega> yeah :)
<Serega> nosrednaekim: I've been watching DVDs on feisty as well
<Serega> something I missed
<Serega> :)
<nosrednaekim> thats odd..
<DaSkreech> Alt+Ctrl+PgUp I think
<nosrednaekim> ctrl+alt+l?
<Serega> nosrednaekim: LOL. libxine1-plugins and all 10 DVDs are fine :-D
<nosrednaekim> Serega: haha
<Serega> nosrednaekim: more fun: metapackage libxine1-plugins installs package I can't suspect in DVD playback :)
<Serega> I couldn't
<Serega> till now :)
<nosrednaekim> which is...
<user_> damn you nosrednaekim
<user_> Next time I'll just init 1
 * user_ also notes that kpat needs a keyboard option
<nosrednaekim> eh?
<nosrednaekim> oh lol... seems user is DaSkreech
<Serega> nosrednaekim: e.g. libxine1-gnome and libxine1-console
<nosrednaekim> Serega: never know...one of them might try to go out and find the dvd codecs
<user_> you knew I'd check it too :-p
<Serega> nosrednaekim: however, autoinstall now works and for dvds! =)
<nosrednaekim> Serega: sweet..
 * user_ can't wait till 8.10
<nosrednaekim> user_: you ever tryed Ctrl+alt+bkspace?
<user_> nosrednaekim: keyboard is dead when ogl call is made
<user_> I have to ssh in
<nosrednaekim> user_: disable openGL/use vesa
<user_> and apparently if I try to use killor kill 9 on the offending x it really kills the machine
<user_>  /etc/init.d/kdm stop is ignored
<user_> haven't tried init 1 though
 * DaSkreech kicks user_ viciously
 * Serega is going to sleep
<Serega> good night, guys
<mhb> hello
 * DaSkreech waves
<seele> does anyone use skype?
<mhb> on OS X only
<DaSkreech> I hear the new LInux one has video
<mhb> does it?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> They claim :) I haven't installed it
<mhb> I see, that's a nice feature, too bad I'm on 64-bit and unlikely to switch
<seele> hmm
<imbrandon> mhb, 32bit chroot :P
<mhb> imbrandon: only if you could do that with two clicks :-( reboot works more reliable for me
 * DaSkreech pastes Mez to the floor
<DaSkreech> Hey can the media player play Wav files?
<user_> Nope
<user_> init 1 doesn't work either :(
#kubuntu-devel 2007-11-08
<user_> coreymon_: So what else do you like about spaces?
<coreymon_> meh
<coreymon_> user_: i take it thats daskreech
<coreymon77> user_: and why are you highlighting that nick
<coreymon77> user_: do this one, that nick is only for pasting
<user_> coreymon77: Fine :)
<coreymon77> user_: so, who is this?
<user_> daSkreech
<coreymon77> oh
<steveire> kde4 doesn't build on kubuntu anymore. libsoprano is too old at 1.96 apparently 1.97.1 is needed. Is that in the pipeline?
<steveire> no one active here?
<crimsun> ($TIMEOFDAY is a factor.)
<crimsun> anyhoo, let me check
<crimsun> hmm, where are you getting 1.96?
<crimsun> (both gutsy and hardy have 1.95 beta 2)
<steveire> It seems to be from universe/libs, which ids as Version: 1.95.0~beta2-1ubuntu1. That's what cmake reports though
<steveire> The latest version here(http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=197043) is 1.9.7-beta4
<steveire> 1.97.1-beta4 I mean
<steveire_> crimsun: Have you tried compiling kde4 today? I didn't have this issue yesterday...
<crimsun> steveire_: I have not [yet]
<Jucato> (you closed it before, but was NEW'ed when I checked... so just confirmed it...)
<coreymon77> stdin: hey!!!
<coreymon77> stdin: welcome back!
<stdin> also just got back from my brothers birthday bash, so I'm a bit "tipsy", other than that I'm doin' ok now
<stdin> hey coreymon77, how you bin?
<steveire> yuriy: It seems unlikely that it will be updated? Why?
<Jucato> how you bin? lol!
<coreymon77> stdin: great
<coreymon77> stdin: finally got konv working again on my mac
<stdin> Jucato: don't make me regret messing you :p
<coreymon77> stdin: leopard doesnt get along with x11 much
<Jucato> hahah :)
<stdin> coreymon77: that's good, good software is good software, even if not on linux :)
<Jucato> at least it's on *nix
<coreymon77> stdin: i still have my kubuntu box
<coreymon77> stdin: and im using many x11 programs
<coreymon77> stdin: im not gonna give up on kubuntu that quickly after all the time i spent with it
<stdin> man, I have to say, I have missed being on IRC a whole lot. and, as sad as it may sound, I have thought about you lot every day since I've been offline
<yuriy> which is not out yet
<steveire> I'm gonna wait and see.
<yuriy> steveire: for now the solution i think is to build kdesupport yourself
<yuriy> ... which seems to be problematic
<yuriy> CMake Error: Qt qmake not found!
<yuriy> ??
<steveire> yuriy: You probably need to rm CMakeCache.txt if you compiled kdesupport with qt-copy before and now with qt4.3.2.
<yuriy> steveire: no i didn't and that didn't help
<Riddell> morning Hobbsee, nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> evening Riddell
<Tm_T> mooh
<Tm_T> hot meeting going on
<Hobbsee> hiya Riddell, hows' it goign?
<Riddell> groovy (literally)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> hi Riddell
<Riddell> morning Jucato
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: did you confirm that serega actually got autocodec installation going?
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: the code looked sane enough, it just needs to plug into a script to install the files (and the amarok one should be fine)
<nosrednaekim> sweet!
<Riddell> not sure how far he got with dvd css yet
<nosrednaekim> he was talking about it and finally figured out what packages he needed
<Hobbsee> just use the install-css.sh script?
<Riddell> remind me where that is..?
<Riddell> and does it give sane GUI usage?
<nosrednaekim> I didn't do that... I used a PLF deb
<Hobbsee> Riddell: no GUI.
<Hobbsee> Riddell: it's in libdvdread3 (binary), libdvdread (source)
<Hobbsee> works a charm, assuming you didnt use debian's version
<nosrednaekim> ahh... I see, where does it get the CSS from?
<Hobbsee> a site which i dont remember :)
 * Jucato looks for the word "accusate"...
<Tm_T> accuse or some, I dont know =)
<Jucato> :P
<Riddell> from http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/deb/ it seems
 * Jucato offers Hobbsee his sympathy
<Tm_T> meesa spiik bad inglish
<Jucato> meesa jar jar binx?
<Tm_T> plönks
<Jucato> Hobbsee: sorry about the comic relief there... too intense...
<Tm_T> =)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: :)
<Jucato> I didn't even know somervile was back until today :)
<lnxkde> nixternal: sup
<nosrednaekim> hey lnxkde
<lnxkde> hi
<lnxkde> :) seen nixternal?
<nosrednaekim> he hasn't been on in that past hour or so
<lnxkde> well I wanted to bother him a little too bad ;)
<nosrednaekim> lnxkde: what about? I can bother him when he gets back :D
<lnxkde> I am here just watching fedora 8 new features they look very nice too bad is not kubuntu
<lnxkde> :(
<Jucato> ...
<nosrednaekim> i've never tried fedora.
<Jucato> now we have to catch up to fedora, opensuse, and ubuntu... yaya
<Jucato> yay*
<lnxkde> lol
<lnxkde> well kubuntu is nicer than all them
<Tm_T> Kubuntu <3
<jjesse> hello
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<Jucato> ey hi jjesse!
<Jucato> you in .au now?
<jjesse> Nope in san fransico
<Jucato> oh...
<Riddell> I recommend going canoeing to Alcatraz
<jjesse> Waiting for flight
<Riddell> just make sure the polis don't see you, I'm told they're allowed to shoot you (I was told this after I canoed there of course)
<jjesse> Yeah not into canoing
<Riddell> jjesse: watch those flight announce monitors by the way
<Riddell> they all run a certain free software distribution (or will do soon anyway)
<jjesse> Really???
<jjesse> Kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Jucato> kubuntu? (or does it matter?)
<Riddell> I don't imagine they run a desktop environment
<Jucato> heheh prolly :)
<jjesse> They currently run windows
<jjesse> Xp
<jjesse> On my nokia......
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> XP on Nokia?
<jjesse> No on rhe monitors
<jjesse> Working on my skillz on the nokia so if things dont make sense...
<jjesse> Slow night?
<jjesse_> man i'm tired
<Tm_T> woman I'm not
<jjesse_> :P
<Jucato> man I'm not woman
<Jucato> does that even make sense?
 * Jucato sings jjesse_ a lullaby...
<jjesse_> most of what you say doesn't make sense :)
<Jucato> you're beginning to sound like nalioth :(
<Jucato> (oh goody he's not here :P)
<jjesse> is that good or bad?
<Jucato> depends :)
<Jucato> hahahah
 * jjesse wonders if he has met nailoth
<Jucato> not even online?
<jjesse> don't remember
 * Tm_T agrees
<Jucato> ah
<Tm_T> jjesse: in your case I believe anything is improvement
 * Tm_T hides
<Tm_T> Jucato: he havent caught on doing bad yet =)
<Tm_T> caught up?
<jjesse> "we are currently at home level security orange"
<jjesse> is that good or bad?
<Tm_T> its next to red I believe
<Tm_T> if you like red it is good then
<Tm_T> jjesse: wheres that?
 * Tm_T keeps getting amused
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-03
<ScottK> That'd be a bug then because fish is pretty ancient.
<ScottK> It ought to work with sftp.
<ryanakca> When does merging start?
<ScottK> ryanakca: Once Jaunty opens.  Not sure exactly when that'll be.
<ScottK> ryanakca: In the mean time, send bugs with patches to Debian so maybe it's more syncing and less merging.
<ryanakca> ScottK: *nods*, will do
<ryanakca> thanks
<seele> ScottK: Nov 6 i think?
 * DaSkreech agrees
<ScottK> seele: For what?  Sorry.
 * DaSkreech agrees with that statement as well
<rgreening> hah
<seele> Jaunty opens, heh.  I guess context helps
<ScottK> OK.
<jdong> wow, awesomeness -- Xon/Xoff flowcontrol in Konsole results in a cute little FYI bar to tell you what's going on
<jdong> yet another *nice* touch
<ScottK> seele: I thought you might find http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001182.html interesting.
<seele> ScottK: ooo, that book looks interesting
 * seele wonders if they cover 7+-2
<seele> oh ho ho, that just reminded me to buy i book i have a 40% coupon for which expires today
<seele> the book is normally 149 but the coupon takes $60 off
<DaSkreech> That's a pretty good deal
<DaSkreech> Oh expires today
<DaSkreech> I was going to say wait till the book dropped to 50 dollars then get them to pay you 10 dollars to take it
<stdin> is bug #292403 really adepts fault? rather than apt?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292403 in adept "MASTER firefox 3.03 in kubuntu 8.10 requires gnome apps" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292403
<seele> it's not going to drop in price any time soon, it was just published last year
<DaSkreech> ah right
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> expires today?
<DaSkreech>  how are you going to make use of it?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: They have this thing called the Internet and it has stores.
<ScottK> ;-)
<seele> lol
<DaSkreech> Which store sells this internet?
 * ScottK ponders a competition for the most sarcastic answer to the latest post to kubuntu-devel ML.
<DaSkreech> Prize?
<ScottK> Haven't gotten that far.
<ScottK> Too distracted by kdiamond.
<DaSkreech> MMM
<DaSkreech>  trunk?
<ScottK> No, Intrepid.
<ScottK> 4.1.2
<ScottK> Playing, not packaging.
<DaSkreech> Well You can have trunk and play it :) it's nice on trunk
<ScottK> DaSkreech: This is the laptop I use for $WORK.  No trunk on it.
<DaSkreech> Hmm I might get a laptop
 * DaSkreech dislikes laptops
<ScottK> yuriy's entry seems not at all sarcastic.
<jdong> hmm kdemultimedia/kmix defines the increaseVolume calls and the dbus interface
<Hobbsee> canada. You would have thougth he was more clueful.
<jdong> what is the package that contains what actually maps the buttons to those dbus calls?
<jdong> IIRC it was kmilo that did it in KDE3
<jdong> ah, found it.
<ScottK> What is it?
<jdong> kscd in kdemultimedia
<ScottK> We had a kmilo-kde4 for a while in Hardy, but it's gone now ...
<jdong> registers it as a global keybinding
<ScottK> Ah.
<jdong> now to trace the codepath
<jdong> wait that's not right
<jdong> +   connect(globalAction, SIGNAL(triggered(bool) ), SLOT(slotIncreaseVolume()));
<jdong> that's what I want
<jdong> introduced by magical debian/patches/kubuntu_02_kmix_keyboard_shortcuts.diff
<jdong> oh PFFT FFS!
<jdong> +void KMixWindow::slotIncreaseVolume()
<jdong> [snip]
<jdong> +  mixer->setMute("Master:0", false); //FIXME, don't hardcode deviceids
<jdong> +  mixer->increaseVolume("PCM:0");
<jdong> I wonder why it defaulst to PCM...
 * ScottK figures it's a good bet you're in the right area when the line before says FIXME
<jdong> :)
<ScottK> Next question is, is it changed in KDE 4.1.3?
<jdong> well considering this is a kubuntu patch, I'm not sure
<ScottK> Probably not.
<jdong> while I hack at this code to get the right behavior, would you mind checking if the 4.1.3 packaging is any different?
<jdong> you'd know better than me where to look
<ScottK> jdong: vorian is going to check.
 * vorian waves
<jdong> :D
<vorian> jdong: can you get me a paste of your trace?
<JontheEchidna> I don't believe we did any fixing for patches in 4.1.3
<vorian> rrrr
<JontheEchidna> in kdemultimedia
<vorian> i was going to check the source
<JontheEchidna> well I haven't checked either but I don't *think* we did
<vorian> righto
<jdong>   mixer->setMute("Master:0", false); //FIXME, don't hardcode deviceids
<jdong>   mixer->increaseVolume("PCM:0");
<JontheEchidna> it would be fun if patches maintained themselves :P
<jdong> vorian: stuff that looks like that. just grep for PCM:0 in debian/patches :)
<vorian> oh nice
<vorian> yeah, only keyboard patches
<vorian> not much changed either in 4.1.3
<ScottK> This is a regression from KDE3/Hardy that a lot of people have complained about, so if we could include a fix in our 4.1.3 upload, that'd be really kewl.
<vorian> ohmy
<vorian> /// @DCOP    WHAT DOES THIS METHOD?!?!?
<jdong> ok, gonna do a quick testbuild and see if this changes anything meaningful :D
<jdong> am I crazy, or are ctrl-pgup/pgdn inverted when switching konsole tabs?
<jdong> i.e. pgup moves right and pgdn moves left, counterintuitive to what I expected
<jdong> nice, y'all use cmake with percentage indication
<jdong> (doesn't it give you a warm and fuzzy feeling that some clueless GNOME fanboy is patching your code? :D)
<DaSkreech> jdong: near as I recall that's an old bug. You can swap them yourself I think
<jdong> DaSkreech: by... redefining 3 hotkeys explicitly, yeah
<jdong> DaSkreech: I'm trying to get it to read the master channel preference in kmix
<jdong> which is what it should do intuitively
<jdong> to my humble eye it doesn't seem like an "old bug" as much as  the old bug was ported over to KDE4 in a new and blunter way :)
<DaSkreech> :-0
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<jdong> :)
<jdong> DaSkreech: oh wait you mean the konsole thing
<jdong> sorry I was talking about the kmix thing :)
<DaSkreech>  :-)
<jdong> well... at any rate, it would be nice to have it fixed correctly :D
<DaSkreech> Hey is there a GUI wine thing?
<DaSkreech>  I seem to remember there being one
 * DaSkreech wants working sound
<DaSkreech> System settings used to have a Wine entry
<jdong> grumble one day I should just properly set up a COW thingie.
<jdong> this whole tmpfs+/var/cache unionfs thing is just silly
<yuriy> DaSkreech: nope, didn't port that
<DaSkreech> Damn
<DaSkreech> NEed to remember the command line setup then
<jdong> winecfg not good enough?
<DaSkreech> That was it winecfg!!
<JontheEchidna> guidance-wineconfig was basically winecfg with the theme-color getter iirc
<JontheEchidna> which was a very handy feature :)
 * yuriy should just turn that into a script
<DaSkreech> What's Wine-auto ?
<jdong> wow, no FTBFS yet.
<DaSkreech> In kernel?
 * JontheEchidna -> bed
<jdong> kmix :)
<DaSkreech> ok :-)
<jdong> yup it made it past kmix
<jdong> now the question is, is this fix gonna work? :)
<jdong> well it's 95% correct.
<jdong> or 50% correct normalized more rudely
<jdong> you can only crank it up
<jdong> oh duh
<jdong> <brownpaperbag>
<jdong>  void KMixWindow::slotDecreaseVolume()
<jdong> +  mixer->increaseVolume(master->id());
<DaSkreech> Funny part with my kmix is that I need to turn down the volume on Videos to hear anything
<jdong> ScottK: almost got final verification of fix, just involves an updated kubuntu_02_bleh.patch
<jdong> what's your preferred way of submitting the patch?
<jdong> confirmed, fixed.
<jdong> hotkeys now follow whatever the master channel is set as in kmix :)
<ScottK> jdong: apachelogger has been coordinating the 4.1.3 preps.  I'd ask him, but in the meantime, I'm sure there's a bug you could attach the patch to.
<jdong> yeah I'm gonna pick bug 267245
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267245 in kdemultimedia "Keyboard volume keys only change PCM volume" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267245
<jdong> looks to be the most triaged of the dupes
<ScottK> jdong: We'll have additional monthly 4.1.x updates we're feeding into Intrepid, so if there's more stuff like this, we've got good targets for getting the fixes deployed.
<jdong> ScottK: awesome. Patch attached to bug 267245; I see that Riddell assigned himself to the bug so hopefully whoever can get the fix in will get the message :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 267245 in kdemultimedia "Keyboard volume keys only change PCM volume" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/267245
<DaSkreech> Is ark broken?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: 'Lacking some features of ark for KDE3'
<ScottK> DaSkreech: What specifically?
<DaSkreech> :-) Like making an archive?
<ScottK> .tar.gz support got stuffed in at the vary last minute, so if that's what you're trying, I'd try a different format.  .bz2 is more mature.
<DaSkreech> Wha'ts the workflow to make one?
<ScottK> Dunno.  I haven't actually had to do it.
<DaSkreech> Short story is that nothing seems to work
<jdong> mmkay, so next up: brightness keys!1
 * jdong is gonna fix ALL of KDE4 tonight ;-)
<ScottK> Those mostly work and are controlled by Guidance Power Manager.
<DaSkreech> jdong: You can't possibly :)
<ScottK> So please don't be breaking them what do work already.
<jdong> hmm my macbook keys aren't working at all
<jdong> but they do work in GNOME
<ScottK> OK.  Then go for it.
<jdong> guidance has working brightness sliders in its UI
<jdong> just need to figure out why the keymappings don't
<ScottK> Excellent.
 * DaSkreech is not aware of how this works
<DaSkreech> If we add features but don't bump a version would it be accepted in Ibex?
<ScottK> DaSkreech: It depends on what you mean.
<ScottK> In general new features are out.
<ScottK> If it's a regression from Hardy KDE3, then maybe.
<DaSkreech> If Jdong fixes all of KDE4 tonight can we ship those changes now in Ibex ?
<ScottK> Yeah.  He's bug fixing.  That's fine.  We're prep'ing 4.1.3 for intrepid-updates now.
<DaSkreech> Ahh Ok :0
<DaSkreech> Sweet
<DaSkreech> Forward port the changed to trunk :)
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> So far he fixed a Kubuntu specific patch, so nothing to forward.
 * DaSkreech is almost anxious for KDE 4.2 to be out
<ScottK> We'll put that in intrepid-backports once it's released.
<ScottK> mornfall: Is there any support in Adept 3 for installing from pinned repositories (like backports.org for example)?
<mornfall> Not that I know of.
<ScottK> mornfall: We're looking at reworking how backports works in Ubuntu to make it easier to get one package out of Ubuntu backports and not all of the updates.
<ScottK> Would there be any chance of getting something in the Jaunty timeframe?
<mornfall> And the timeframe is?
<ScottK> The next Ubuntu release, so released 6 months from now.
<ScottK> Ideally we'd get feature work done in the next 3 months or so.
<ScottK> mornfall: Feature Freeze is February 19th
<mornfall> Well, if I get a concise list of what's needed, I can try to come up with something over the winter holidays or so.
<ScottK> mornfall: OK.  We're still working it out.  Thanks.
<mornfall> I'll have to set some priorities and drop everything that's not important enough.
<ScottK> Understand.  Isn't that how it always works ...
<mornfall> Sort of, yes.
<Tonio_> hi there
<DaSkreech> hai
<Riddell> morning
<Arby> morning Riddell
<hunger> Riddell: I had trouble building kde this WE. So I have no update on the bluetooth issue yet.
 * hunger will continue to try building trunk.
<stdin> if I'm added a translatable string in a patch to a KDE 4 package, do I just wrap in i18n() or do I need to do something else to get the translations updated?
<smarter> you're adding a translatable string to intrepid?
<stdin> smarter: yes
<stdin> bug #290589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290589 in kde4libs "Long dbus command displayed on dialog when trying to mount hard drive via dolphin" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290589
<smarter> stdin: KDE uses extract-messages.sh $srcdir/Messages.sh to create the pot file
<smarter> but imho the best way to do that is to fill a bug upstream and send your patch
<smarter> (btw, most users won't know what "hal" is and why it needs privileges :P)
<stdin> it's not an upstream issue, it's an issue with one of our patches
<smarter> oh
<stdin> looks like extract-messages.sh gets run in kde4.mk anyway, so that would export the strings to launchpad
<stdin> ... I think
<stdin> or is that just .destkop files
<jussi01> wow, webkit in konq is real nice, shame about the missing flash though.
<Riddell> jussi01: using svn or our packages?
<jussi01> Riddell: just the webkitkde package of ours
<jussi01> it actually renders the pages correctly, which is really nice for a change...
<jussi01> Riddell: if it had plugin availability, Ie flash, java etc, I would then find konqui actually useful for web browsing - (based on about an hour of use mind you)
<seele> ScottK: are you still having trouble with kmail crashing on close?
<seele> ack.. my calendar converted to UTC.
<ScottK> seele: It's been quite some time since I rebooted/closed it, so no idea.  I'd be suprised if it didn't happen since it's happened with the current version.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: did you try with 4.1.3?
<ScottK> apachelogger_: No.  I'm waiting until 4.1.3 hits -proposed to install it so I can count as an official "It works" for SRU verification.
<apachelogger_> okies
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Did yo usee jdong's volume key patch?
<apachelogger_> no, wasn't able to check quasse yet
<apachelogger_> still @work
<ScottK> apachelogger_: OK.  Just want to make sure we roll it into the 4.1.3 upload since it fixes a regression.
<apachelogger_> can do
<exobuzz> ive been visiting kubuntu.net wondering why there is no mention of the intrepid release.. and now i see there is kubuntu.org
<exobuzz> so whats happened with kubuntu.net ?
<Riddell> exobuzz: sysadmins failed to update it when new website came on, I have an outstanding rt ticket with them about it
<exobuzz> oh
<Riddell> I'll add poking sysadmins to my todo list :)
 * apachelogger_ didn't even know there was kubuntu.net
<exobuzz> thanks
<exobuzz> i thought kubuntu.net was the main site
<exobuzz> :)
<seele> it does seem kindof silly there are two kubuntu sites like that
<jussi01> kubuntu.net should just redirect to kubuntu.org...
<exobuzz> maybe its a website marketing ploy
<exobuzz> ;-)
<ScottK> What's the standard answer for people who complain about Katapult is missing in KDE4?
<JontheEchidna> "use krunner" ?
<JontheEchidna> just tell them to press alt+f2 ;-)
<apachelogger_> use katapult
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Thanks.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: ?
<apachelogger_> !info katapult
<ubottu> Package katapult does not exist in intrepid
<apachelogger_> hm, apparently it got removed
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Yes.  It's KDE3 only.  It looks like the alt-F2 thing is a reasonable replacement (not identical, so people will scream).
<JontheEchidna> I've heard good things about krunner from katapult users in #kubuntu
<seele> it does pretty much the same thing, it just looks a little different and i think the shortcuts are a littls different
<JontheEchidna> but then again I've heard good things about KDE4 there too ;)
<seele> you have to type =1+2 instead of just 1+2
<ScottK> Would it make sense to have krunner 'replace' katapult in a packaging sense?  My upgraded system still had a non-working katapult installed after the upgrade.
<JontheEchidna> I suppose a conflict/replace on it in kdebase-workspace-bin would do the trick
<JontheEchidna> well technically it doesn't conflict
<ScottK> Not sure.
<apachelogger_> doesn't make sense
<apachelogger_> krunner depends half of kdebase-workspace
<ScottK> I do think finding a way to get non-working KDE3 stuff off of systems that upgrade is generically good.
<apachelogger_> unlike katapult which only required kdelibs IIRC
<apachelogger_> ScottK: update-manager would remove packages which were removed from the archives I think
<ScottK> Well it doesn't exist in a KDE4 version and the KDE3 version doesn't work, so it ought to go somehow.
<apachelogger_> why does the katapult KDE 3 version not work btw?
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Nope.  This was part of the idea behind the currently much maligned 'cruft cleaner'
<ScottK> For the one test I gave it, it looked on the wrong place for the binary and failed.
<ScottK> So it runs, it just didnd't know how to launch stuff.
<ScottK> That's fairly fatal given it's purpose.
<apachelogger_> sounds weird though
<ScottK> Dunno.  I've removed it now, so it'd be a pain to put it back.
 * ScottK wonders why mez is blogging on planed KDE about his Gnome install.
<rien-ne-va-plus> hi guys, is there any news regarding when bluetooth will be available for 8.10 ?
<ScottK> rien-ne-va-plus: It's being actively worked.  I asked one of the people working on it late last week and they said at least a couple more weeks.
<rien-ne-va-plus> ScottK: thanks for the info - ill try gnome-bluez then
<ScottK> apachelogger: It turned out I had katapult running still.  It appears it still works for kde3 apps and fails on kde4 apps (looks at /usr/lib/kde4/bin/kate for example)
<emonkey> ScottK, yes I can confirm that, I've got the same problem, but for now I'm just using the search in K-Menu or krunner, not that bad, works fine or me
<emonkey> *for
<ScottK> emonkey: katapult is kde3 only, so you'd best start geting used to those alternatives.  They're the way of the future....
<emonkey> Yes I practice that for about a week
<stdin> I have a conundrum... I can get my strings in solid translated, but it'll require linking solid against kdecore
<apachelogger> ScottK: probably some stupid patch
<apachelogger> there is no reason why it would look in usr/lib/kde4/bin
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ETA for beta3?
<Nightrose> apachelogger: on it now - 2 hours, maybe 3
<apachelogger> okies
<apachelogger> *updating*
 * Tm_T is struggling with cmake segfaults
<apachelogger> jdong: thanks for the patch
<jdong> apachelogger: absolutely, my pleasure. KDE4 is shaping to be really awesome :)
<apachelogger> jdong: glad to hear, though I have to mention that 4.1 is crap compared to trunk ;-)
<jdong> apachelogger: I can certainly imagine!
<rgreening> apachelogger: I've just about got my system back to normal after the fresh install. I am planning on trying out KDE 4.2 trunk in a vm. I assume a Kubuntu Intrepid image, apt-get remove kdelibs5 and add the neon repo and install the kde nightly?: Correct or do you have a better suggestion
<apachelogger> rgreening: IMHO you should let the regular KDE stick around
<apachelogger> using neon's KDM is a) very dangerous b) very hackish
<apachelogger> so you would have to use XDM or GDM
<rgreening> apachelogger: ah... ok, so if I leave regular KDE around, How should I install nightly and how do I properly launch/run from that install?
<apachelogger> install the package kde-nightly then you should have a session option in KDM
<apachelogger> kde-nightly only brings in kdebase, for the other stuff you'll need to install kde-nightly-foobar
 * apachelogger counts votes on ncommander's motu application
<rgreening> ty apachelogger
<apachelogger> bug 292403
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292403 in firefox-3.0 "MASTER firefox 3.03 in kubuntu 8.10 requires gnome apps" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292403
 * apachelogger thinks we should drop kubuntu-desktop and just make all of KDE recommend all of KDE
<apachelogger> after all, you don't get the complete konqueror experience without being able to embedd dragonplayer's kpart
<JontheEchidna> +1
<ScottK> jdong: Interested in another key mapping problem?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: suggestins for a course of action?
<JontheEchidna> mmmm....
 * apachelogger thinks about making it affact every single package manager we have
<JontheEchidna> apt, aptitude, update-manager, adept, synaptic
<apachelogger> kpackage
<apachelogger> though, does kpackage download stuff at all?
<apachelogger> packagekit
<apachelogger> smartpm
<apachelogger> I think that should be all
 * ScottK restrains himself from commenting in the Firefox bug.
<Tm_T> ScottK: why so
<jdong> ScottK: trying to unbreak my brightness keys :)
<ScottK> jdong: OK.  When your ready for another one, let me know.
<ScottK> Tm_T: Because I'm trying to have a more positive attitude and pasting asac all over the bug for his dismissive attitude about Kubuntu wouldn't fit that.
<Tm_T> ScottK: the bug mentioned above?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Tm_T> roger
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: would update-manager actually install the recommends?
 * apachelogger isn't too sure about that
<JontheEchidna> perhaps if firefox got dragged in as a new package that needed to be installed
<jdong> ScottK: interestingly it seems like installing kde4 also broke GNOME's brightness keys, has to do with keymapping
<jdong> trying to investigate
<JontheEchidna> they did change apt to automagically install recommends
<jdong> it turns the brightness keys into audio stop/play keys.
<jdong> that's a nice feature because my macbook doesn't have stop/play keys
<jdong> though I would like my brighness keys back :D
<apachelogger> lol
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yep.
<apachelogger> jdong: check the xmodmap files in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
 * ScottK came up with a productive suggestion.
<smarter> and /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu.xmodmap
<smarter> I'm pretty sure this file isn't up to date with keysym changes, but don't have the hardware to test the keys
<smarter> xev output should be helpful
<apachelogger> smarter: that modmap wouldn't get used in GNOME
<apachelogger> in fact, I doubt it would in KDE, because the path is non-kiosked :P
<smarter> it is used in KDE
<stdin> so the answer to bug 292403 is "stuff you KDE" :|
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292403 in update-manager "MASTER firefox 3.03 in kubuntu 8.10 requires gnome apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292403
<apachelogger> ScottK: that comment is too logical by the way ;-)
<smarter> and I removed a line in it which made the ins key map to play or something like that
<ScottK> apachelogger: ;-)
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<apachelogger> stdin: the answer is that apachelogger takes certain comments very literally and makes everyone aware that he is disappointed in the disobeying of standards :P
<stdin> standards only apply when Ubuntu want's them to
<rgreening> ScottK/ apachelogger: I can't wait to see what happens when we have a qt firefox package. Is it going to be "you need all the gnome apps to be useful" stupidity again?
<apachelogger> rgreening: very likely, TBH firefox is not the best example of cross-desktop applications
 * rgreening thinks there should be a ff-gnome and ff-kde and ff-gnome holds the gnome deps as reccommends
<ScottK> We'll just make the KDE stuff recommends too using the same logic and see how it goes.
<apachelogger> rgreening: "but people install firefox and would be confused"
<JontheEchidna> I might switch to Konq once the webkit backend gets better
<jdong> apachelogger: grumble well there's your problem :)
<jdong>     state 0x0, keycode 233 (keysym 0x1008ff02, XF86MonBrightnessUp), same_screen YES,
<jdong>     state 0x0, keycode 232 (keysym 0x1008ff03, XF86MonBrightnessDown), same_screen YES,
<jdong> keycode 232 = XF86Stop
<jdong> keycode 233 = XF86Forward
<stdin> lets make all KDE apps depend on kubuntu-desktop, as it's "essential to get a complete <package> experience"
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: stop waiting and just use Konqueror, punk
<apachelogger> <3 Tm_T
<DaSkreech> Firefox and hrome are Windows applications
 * JontheEchidna is running Minefield, very fast
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: usually people run very fast in minefield
<jdong> apachelogger: IMO those keybindings are wrong :)
<apachelogger> jdong: I don't really know anything about that stuff ;-)
<apachelogger> afk
<DaSkreech> Riddell: What happened to http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3244 ?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: For a short period of time
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: perhaps
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: I forget did I ask you about Kwibber?
<Tm_T> you did, it's waiting for freetime
<allee> jdong: looks like X11 is using another translation table than the one you checked
<DaSkreech> ok who else is in on the idea?
<Tm_T> well I'm only developer I know
<Tm_T> bit busy until baby is born, after that who knows
<DaSkreech> Publicized it any?
 * DaSkreech chuckles.
 * rgreening probably shouldn't have posted a comment in the bug... waits for the backlash
<Tm_T> I have mentioned it in places, but it's more like I like to do it myself atleast FOR myself (:)
<DaSkreech> I'm going to wager the busy goes up drastically for another 18-32 years after that
<Tm_T> nah
<jdong> allee: sorry, what do you mean?
<allee> jdong: xev and therefore X11 translate keycode 232 to  XF86MonBrightnessDown ...
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Blogged?
<DaSkreech> Or microblogged it? ^_^
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: I don't do blog atm
<Tm_T> and neither micro-
<DaSkreech> >_>
<allee> jdong: so your  keycode 232 = XF86Stop  is not used by X11
<Tm_T> will though
<jdong> allee: well I am pressing the brightness down key
<DaSkreech> So you are making a microblogger for yourself with no usage of Microblogging?
<jdong> allee: and due to the keymap it's being treated as the XF86Stop key :)
<jdong> allee: now maybe on some keyboards keycode 232 IS the stop key, but that's not the case on this Macbook keyboard where it's a brightness key
<jdong> I just filed bug 293213
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293213 in kubuntu-default-settings "k-d-s applies incorrect xmodmap that breaks macbook brightness keys" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293213
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: no, I'm just been busy with other stuff so haven't microblogged for a month or so
<DaSkreech> ok Where do you have accounts?
<Tm_T> jaiku, identica, will try twitter at some point
<DaSkreech> \o/
<DaSkreech> same sequence for me
<DaSkreech> How come you aren't part of #kubuntu or #kde on Jaiku ?
<Tm_T> because I'm not active yet, just starting my way there
<DaSkreech> What's your nick on Jaiku?
<jdong> allee: what key(s) does guidance expect for brightness keys
<Tm_T> tmt I think
<rgreening> ScottK, apachelogger: wrt bug 292403, it seems ubufox is the main culprit. What about a kubufox package and then the reccommends can be and either or for ubufox/kubufox and then we can sort this all out in Jaunty with a seed for kubufox.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292403 in update-manager "MASTER firefox 3.03 in kubuntu 8.10 requires gnome apps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292403
<apachelogger> rgreening: it would use the either or in order of the list
<ScottK> rgreening: I think that's generally sensible.  I intend to discuss my suggestion with asac directly (i.e. not in the bug).  I'll let you know how it turns out.
<apachelogger> so ubufox|kubufox would still intall ubufox
<apachelogger> unless kubufox is installed beforehand
<rgreening> apachelogger... seed kubufox as partof the desktop?
<ScottK> apachelogger: We'd need to drop it to suggests.
<ScottK> But if it's part of the desktop see/metapackage, it should work out fine.
<apachelogger> ScottK: that is what I was pointing out earlier ;-)
<apachelogger> anywho
<rgreening> sure... either way, we prob need this and we need ff dev to agree
<apachelogger> ScottK: you might want to have knome join the discussion
<allee> jdong: I agree with your bug report.
<DaSkreech> \o/
<DaSkreech> Knome
<DaSkreech> Love it
<ScottK> apachelogger: Who or what is knome?
<apachelogger> ScottK: he was thinking about gettting kubufox and xubufox
<rgreening> ScottK: I'd be willing to help out in any solution.
<rgreening> ScottK: and discussions...
<apachelogger> ScottK: xubuntu's lead marketing dude
<allee> jdong: I don't know that guidance used, but if there's a standardized XF86MonBrightness*, this is what guidance should use
<ScottK> Oh.
<jdong> allee: now the weird thing is, with those modmaps removed Guidance still doesn't see my brightness keys
<jdong> allee: it doesn't seem like Guidance uses XF86MonBrightness*
<apachelogger> ScottK: he was thinking about getting a shared startpage source to avoid duplicated translations
<jdong> allee: it uses Launch5 and Launch6
<jdong> WHAT?
<ScottK> apachelogger: I see.
<jdong> allee: hmm it doesn't accept my brightness keys in shortcut settings either
<jdong> it pretends it doesn't hear me
<jdong> even though Xev sees the keys
<allee> jdong: strange
<DaSkreech> I feel like I should know myrtti
<rgreening> ScottK: apachelogger: actually, further looking, it requires apturl... which brings in all the deps. I wonder if are are alternatives to apturl for KDE that we can ask to put into that package to make this better.
<rgreening> ScottK: apachelogger: my gut tells me, we can make ubufox allow apturl or install-package to satisfy the dep in ubufox. That would fix the issue altogether (assuming install-package will work and we patch apturl to allow either.
<apachelogger> rgreening: it would improve the issue, not fix it
<apachelogger> firefox shouldn't recommend ubufox at all
<apachelogger> I am not sure install-package expects the same kind of URLs though
<rgreening> me neither. just an option/hope for a possibility
<rgreening> :)
<jdong> allee:         brightnessUpAction.setShortcut(KShortcut(Qt.Key_Launch6))
<jdong> allee: in g-p-m.py, why do we hardcode Launch5 and Launch6 as brightness?
<allee> jdong: wild guess: historic?
<allee> jdong: mhhm, wasn't there something in /etc/acpi ... that mapped hardware events to X events. ?????????
<jdong> allee: only if they are hardware events
<jdong> allee: the macbook does not have any hardware mapped keys for brightness
<jdong> they are standard software keyboard keys that must be handled by the UI :)
<allee> yes :)
<jdong> allee: lol I see the "history"
<jdong> allee: Qt.* doesn't have Key_*Brightness*
<jdong> allee: so that's why we need launch5 and launch6
<jdong> allee: wow, QT doesn't seem to recognize these keys period
<jdong> allee: keyboard shortcuts can't grab the key
<jdong> allee: and forcing the keysym results in displayed as "Meta-(blocky thing)"
 * jdong tries a bit harder
<jdong> confirmed, Qt can't see the brightness keys.
<jdong> what the hell
<jdong> XF86Launch5 is actually QT:Key_Launch7
<jdong> XF86Launch6 is actually QT:Key_Launch8
<DaSkreech> Do we have a complaint area for the 8.10 transistion?
<DaSkreech> It's bugs but bugs enmasse
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: there is a bug to collect migration issues
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna will know which one that is ;-)
 * DaSkreech sits in front of JontheEchidna
 * JontheEchidna integrates brain to launchpad
<JontheEchidna> bug 220940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220940 in kubuntu-kde4-meta "KDE 4 Migration Issues" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/220940
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I can't get amarok to detect my ipod without compiling with libgpod-dev
<JontheEchidna> libgpod-nogtk-dev makes it all not work, it seems
<jussi01> Alberto Milone or whoever made the update to nvidia settings, you rock my world!!
<jussi01> :D
<jdong> is there a known issue with DPMS not activating?
<ScottK> Who's going to UDS?
<jussi01> Not I says the crazy Aussie...
<JohnFlux2> ScottK: when is it?
<ScottK> Early december
<rgreening> me
<ScottK> rgreening: asac wants to discuss Firefox, etc, at UDS.
<ScottK> You want to be our expert?
<rgreening> sure. nominate me :)
<Arby>  Does anybody know much about pyqt? Specifically about QFileDialog and how to get it to close after choosing a file?
<ScottK> rgreening: You're nominated.
<rgreening> ScottK: just let me know what everyone wants discussed, captured, promoted, discussed. and I'll do it :)
<ScottK> You're in charge now.  Go figure it out.
<smarter> that's two times "discussed" :p
<smarter> Arby: how do you call QFileDialog?
<Arby> smarter: it's in that diff http://paste.ubuntu.com/66920/
<Arby> see line 26 on
<smarter> well, when the users clicks open, it's closed
<Arby> that's my understanding
<Arby> except it doesn't
<smarter> Oo
<smarter> what happens exactly when open is clicked, nothing?
<Arby> the filename is inserted into the associated Qlineedit correctly
<Arby> but the dialog disappears then comes back
<Arby> in a split second
<Arby> if I click on the file 3 time the dialog closes
<Arby> clearly I've stuffed up somewhere
<Arby> but I've no idea where
<Arby> hang on, let me make a screenshot
<smarter> btw, you could use setFileMode(QFileDialog::ExistingFile) instead of checking for if path.isfile
<smarter> (on the QFileDialog)
<smarter> maybe the on_filechooser_... functions is called more than one time?
<Arby> smarter: http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/3/scpkde2aa6.jpg
<Arby> thanks for the setfilemode tip
<Arby> I don't think the function should be called more than once but I'll check
<Arby> that function didn't exist until I added it
<smarter> but it's a slot, so maybe the signal is emitted more than one time
<smarter> (wouldn't "Browse..." be a better pushbutton name than "..." for choosing a file?)
<jjesse> yes
<Arby> I didn't name it
<Arby> but I will get around to changing it
<jjesse> my wife always looks for browse to save files instead of ...
<Arby> If I new how I'd get it to show a folder icon
<Arby> *knew
<Arby> well the button now says browse anyway :)
<smarter> Arby: you want to show an icon on the button?
<Arby> why not. I commonly associate an open folder icon with a button to open files
<smarter> you need to use KPushButton for that
<smarter> it can takes a KIcon and a QString
<smarter> qpushbutton don't afaik
<Arby> thanks for the hint
<smarter> s/don't/can't/
<Arby> this app seems to use a combination of pykde and pyqt so maybe I'll do that
<smarter> well, when you use KDE functions you must use Qt ones too ;)
<Arby> yeah. I know. I'm very much a novice
<Arby> this is the first non-toy app I've worked with :)
<Riddell> Arby: looking at s-c-p-k?
<Arby> Riddell: yes
<Arby> getting a bit lost
<Arby> specifically bug 204763
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204763 in system-config-printer-kde "system-config-printer-kde does not accept PPD file supplied by user" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204763
<Arby> which relates to this dialog http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/3/scpkde2aa6.jpg
<Arby> there were really two problems.
<Arby> this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/66357/
<Arby> which I got past.
<Arby> and the fact that the browse file button wasn't connected to anything
<Arby> so I started trying to connect it up and got stuck
<Riddell> which browse button?  the "..." one?
<Arby> yes
<Riddell> what widget is it?
<Arby> the button is a QPushButton I think, let me check the ui file
<Arby> yes it is
<Arby> I've also relabelled the '...' button as 'Browse' if that's ok
<Arby> in fact all my changes are here http://paste.ubuntu.com/66920/
<Riddell> looks fine, that doesn't work?
<Arby> no, the filename is entered in the lineedit but the file dialog doesn't close
<Arby> unless I click the file 3 times
<Arby> and I have no idea why
<Arby> there's no console output
<Riddell> even if you click the ok button>
<Riddell> ]?
<ScottK> Is http://paste.ubuntu.com/66943 worth reporting in a bug (Konsole crash)?
<Arby> if I click the file then the filename is entered in the lineedit. the dialog blinks and immediately reappears
<Arby> even clicking cancel I have to click 3 times to get it to cancel
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: looks juicy
<Riddell> Arby: oh, I know
<Riddell> Arby: it's pyqt trying to be clever
<Riddell> Arby: it's because your method name is the same as the slot name, so it calls it magically
<Arby> Riddell: a-ha.
<Riddell> Arby: either rename the slot or try removing the connect line
<Arby> ok
<Riddell> that confused the heck out of me when I came across it
<Arby> I thought it was me being dumb
 * Arby goes to try
<Arby> Riddell: renaming the slot did it.
<Arby> I'd never have figured that out
<Riddell> yeah, it's a misfeature in my opinion
<Arby> but isn't enabling the forward button.
<Arby> I need to find the right attribute of the line edit
<Riddell> for what?
<Riddell> qt:qlineedit
<smarter> actually, shouldn't all the connect statements in http://paste.ubuntu.com/66920/ be removed?
<Riddell> smarter: I prefer to have them explicit than implicit
<smarter> then every slot renamed
<smarter> because the same thing must happens everywhere
<Riddell> SIGNAL("toggled(bool)"), self.on_rbtnNPFoomatic_toggled)    I don't think that works magically because it takes an argument
<smarter> oh yes, you need to add a python decorator for that to work
<Arby> Riddell: yes, for checking if QLineEdit has text in it
<smarter> but the name is still confusing
<smarter> and it probably set ups an unneeded connect from it
<smarter> *sets up
<smarter> *setups :)
<Arby> I tried QLineEdit.text() but that isn't working
<Riddell> Arby: foo.text().length() > 0 ?
<Arby> let me try
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Bug 293281 is all your now.
<ScottK> your/yours
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293281 in kdebase "Konsole crash after splitting/unsplitting window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293281
<smarter> Riddell: Arby:  if (not foo.text().isEmpty())
<Riddell> smarter wins
<Arby> smarter: thanks
<smarter> :)
<smarter> yw
<smarter> actually it's strange, text() is a qt3 support function of QTextEdit
<Arby> smarter: I'm trying to work from http://doc.trolltech.com/4.0/qlineedit.html
<nixternal> if (!foo.text().isEmpy()) { ....; }   <- do it in C++, it is much better :P
<Riddell> smarter: no it's not, it's a property
<Riddell> http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/qlineedit.html#text-prop
<nixternal> better than this damn java I am writing here
<Arby> nixternal: not if you don't speak c++ it isn't :)
<Arby> especially when the app is in python
<nixternal> workin' on the printer applet?
<nixternal> heh, I remember working on it like 9 months ago in class one evening, and tested the "clean printer heads"...whoa it sent the laser jet printer at the front of the classroom in a frenzy...good stuff
<Arby> brb
 * ScottK notes this http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/826-There-is-a-BBC-in-my-Amarok.html for the "Ubuntu catch up" spec
<Riddell> kick arse
<Riddell> totem's bbc plugin didn't work for me
<Riddell> I wonder how many of those feeds are video and how many audio
<ScottK> Dunno.  I get my BBC news in an email once a day.  That's good enough for me.
<Riddell> not prefer home grown Fox news? :)
<ScottK> All news services have an angle, so I prefer to read a variety.
<ScottK> Although Fox is not generally on my list of credible sources to consider.
<Riddell> made a decision for tomorrow?
<ScottK> Yes.
<Arby> smarter: Riddell: this is the code to enable the forward button and it isn't working
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66959/
<Arby> any suggestions
<Riddell> Arby: why is that bool() there?
<ScottK> Does the HP printer thing we install by default know printer status for non-HP printers?
<Arby> no idea, that's where I found it
<Arby> I didn't add it
<Riddell> Arby: separate out the stuff inside the first brackets and put it in a   print str(..)
<Riddell> see what it's doing
<Arby> Riddell: you mean the bit within the bool() ?
<Riddell> Arby: yep
<Riddell> ScottK: no I don't think so
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't like that HP app, vendor specific apps that take up space in the systray remind me too much of windaes
<ScottK> Riddell: Well the HP app is doing everything the one we ship does for me and doing it without getting lost about are print jobs done.
<ScottK> Of course my printer is HP ...
<Riddell> ScottK: it actually doesn't manage to connect to one of my HP printers, but yeah, printer-applet and s-c-p-k needs love
<Riddell> which, they'll get I'm confident
<Riddell> ScottK: so, who's getting your vote?
<ScottK> I'd like to vote for the 2000 edition of McCain, but he's not running.
<Riddell> he's changed?
<yuriy> there's a new version, McCain Vista
<ScottK> He was a lot more independent and sensible before.
<Riddell> I thought he was doing his best to separate himself from Bush this time?
<ScottK> I'm going to hold my nose and vote for him anyway though because I think he's better than Obama.
<yuriy> *sigh*
<Riddell> yuriy: I presume you don't get a vote?
<yuriy> Riddell: I do
<yuriy> well, not really, because I live in MA
<Riddell> oh, interesting
<yuriy> it's a nominal vote :P
<ScottK> Well he's been trying to "Be not like Bush, but keep the Bush faithful excited" and I think he's rather failed at both.
<ScottK> yuriy: Same for me living in MD.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: My dad feels the same way I think
<JontheEchidna> he wants the 2000 McCain
<JontheEchidna> but he doesn't really like either this time around
<Riddell> yuriy: you're an Obama man I take it?
<ScottK> I'm sort of betting that once the election crap is behind us that version will re-emerge.
<yuriy> Riddell: yeah.
<yuriy> somebody on planet linked to this today: http://donmilleris.com/2008/11/03/from-reagan-to-obama-a-brief-political-history/ great post
 * ScottK has a brother living in MA who is also.
<ScottK> yuriy: I saw that and it's really orthogonal to my reasoning.
<ScottK> Personally I'm getting sick of the "If you're not for Obama you must be an idiot or a racist" discussions.
<ScottK> Forgot: or ignorant.
<yuriy> no, I can see why reasonable people would support McCain, especially pre-campaign McCain.  of course then there's Palin..
<Riddell> so when you tick the box on the voting paper does it say the name of the presidential candidate or the name of the electoral college people?
<Arby> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/66970/
<ScottK> It actually says both here.
<Riddell> and who are the electoral college people?  nominated by the parties?
<Arby> Riddell: it doesn't seem to detect the text being present
<Riddell> Arby: add a print statement for "not self.filechooserPPD.text().isEmpty" see what it's saying
<ScottK> Riddell: Something like that.  I'm not actually sure.
<Riddell> Arby: also I'd add one for just self.filechooserPPD.text()
<Arby> just doing that very thing
<Arby> and that
<Riddell> you're getting into the debug mode of thinking :)
<nixternal> bah Obama, even if he is from Chicago!
<nixternal> though I will be at the Obama rally tomorrow :)
<ScottK> Meeting girls??
<nixternal> hopefully!
<Arby> oh no hang on
<nixternal> wearing my mccain/palin gear
<Arby> the call is 'not isEmpty' so false == full
<Arby> I have to go for a little while
<Arby> I'll poke more later
<ScottK> nixternal: That's not likely to work.
<Arby> at least I know I'm on the right track
 * Riddell can't work out who nixternal means to vote for
<ScottK> He means to vote for McCain and try to pick up girls at the Obama rally.
<nixternal> Riddell: I am voting for Bob Barr Jr....if he gets 5% of the vote here in Illinois, then he can be on the ballot uncontested in the future, or the Liberatarian party can
<nixternal> my vote in Illinois doesn't really count anyways for who I really want to win, so I might as well attempt to make it count somewhat
<ScottK> yuriy: I'll confess the other thing I'm betting on is McCain's continued health.
 * nixternal bets McCain and Palin steal it tomorrow and win by 2 states
<nixternal> haha, like a bad hand of poker :P
<yuriy> nixternal: all for voting for 3rd parties
<Riddell> gosh, that's all of you so far complaining about your vote not counting, why is there no campaign for a more sensible voting system?
 * ScottK thinks either will be a significant improvement.
<nixternal> Riddell: because the democrats and republicans would chew your arms off for even trying :)
<ScottK> Riddell: There is periodically, but Consitutional amendments are, by design, very hard.
<nixternal> that's what happens when you have 2-party politics for so long
<ScottK> Actually most of the problem can be fixed at the state level.
<ScottK> IIRC only ME allows it's electoral votes to be split.
<ScottK> If more states did that, then there would be a lot less 'not counting'.
<Riddell> right, all the states could do that
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Fox can be under comedy
<ScottK> ;-)
<yuriy> there's that, and also I think it would help if more candidates that are considered fringe in their parties ran as independents
<Riddell> DaSkreech: that upload settings to bzr branch application was only ever a two hour proof of concept, I never intended for it to go further
<Arby> right finished showing the gf how add users from the commandline :)
<nixternal> ScottK: Illinois won't do that because Chicago is Democrat and the rest of teh state is Republican...Chicago doesn't want to lose the hold it has on the rest of the state
<Arby> back to work
<bddebian> Sounds like PA
<nixternal> boo
<ScottK> nixternal: This is similarly true in most states.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: ok
<nixternal> wasabi mr da freezey :)
<bddebian> Nada, you?
<bddebian> I'm just celebrating the last day of my country as I know it
<DaSkreech> Arby: you taught her adduser?
<Arby> very basic
<DaSkreech> hail nixternal
<Arby> in the absence of a gui currently
<crimsun> bddebian: err, didn't that happen in 1776?
<Riddell> bddebian: who's box are you going to tick?
<bddebian> crimsun: Now we are going back the other way :)
<nixternal> bddebian: hahaha, celebrate tonight come on!
<bddebian> Riddell: Dunno.  I'd like to vote for Bob Barr but it's a throw away vote unfortunately
<crimsun> meh, I'm writing in mickey mouse
<nixternal> bddebian: no it isn't...get the 5% so the liberatarian's can get their uncontested ballot space
<DaSkreech> crimsun: That's copyright infringement
<ScottK> bddebian: Well you live in a state that happens to have at least some potential to be competitive.
<nixternal> crimsun: haha, I used to write mickey mouse all of the time
<yuriy> bddebian: what state are you in/
<nixternal> ya, McCain/Palin will win PA
<DaSkreech> Who started that?
<nixternal> Steal FL
<crimsun> DaSkreech: no it's not; note the capitalisation and seemingly invisible extended characters
<nixternal> shoot up Ohio
<bddebian> nixternal: It'll never happen :(
<bddebian> yuriy: Pennsylvania
<yuriy> bddebian: oh, PA? that's considered a swing state, isn't it
<nixternal> bddebian: youd on't think McCain/Palin will win PA?
<nixternal> you are the only one, because even the libs are saying they are more than likely going to lose it
<ScottK> McCain is behind there, but there's some potential for it to be gloxe.
<ScottK> urgh
<ScottK> gloxe/close
<bddebian> I think Our Lord and Savior Obama will win and I'll be moving the new country of Texas ;-P
<nixternal> don't believe the polls
<nixternal> bddebian: hahahahhaha
<nixternal> come here to Chicago, where you can see just how well obama has done to Cook County by placing the people he did a few years back
<bddebian> Of course McCain is headed down the socialism train too, just slower
<nixternal> 10% sales tax
<nixternal> the highest property taxes in teh US
<Riddell> bddebian: sounds like you should join "the #kubuntu-devel campaign for single transferable vote in the US"
<nixternal> the highest amount of poverty per square mile now
<nixternal> we totalyl rock here with the dems in charge
<DaSkreech> Haiti?
<bddebian> nixternal: I grew up in IL.  My folks still live there.  Chicago is a disaster. :(
<nixternal> bddebian: where at in IL?
<nixternal> hillbilly land?
<nixternal> south of 80? :P
<bddebian> nixternal: My mom is in Bloomington.  My dad is still on the farm in between Bloomington and Peoria
<nixternal> yup, south of 80
<crimsun> nixternal: unfortunately no USA political party will do much to change that
<crimsun> change occurs on an individual level
<jussi01> we should create a channel #kubuntu-devel-politics :D
<bddebian> That's called #debian-devel ;-P
 * nixternal goes back to work before the world blows up
<nixternal> hahaha
<jussi01> bddebian: lol
<bddebian> nixternal: Why work?  When Obama is elected we won't need jobs.  The gubmint will do everything for us.
<Riddell> nixternal: are you suggesting 10% sales tax is high?
<yuriy> bddebian: why? wouldn't you still work?
<bddebian> Hell yes when Nevada and Texas are at 0% :)
<nixternal> lol, ya 10% is insane
<Riddell> I think this is a different definition of the word "socialism" than that to which I have been used
<bddebian> yuriy: Why work when I can get my free welfare check^ err "tax credit"
<yuriy> Riddell: is this the first you've heard of this?
<Riddell> yuriy: minimum VAT allowed in EU is 15%
<smarter> 19,6% here in France :P
<bddebian> Gimme a freakin' flat tax damnit! :)
<yuriy> Riddell: I know, vaguely. I meant about how americans think any non-negligible tax is "socialism"
 * jussi01 lives in a "socialist" country (well I guess you could call it that) and it works pretty well... we do have the largest mobile phone manufacturer in the world...
<Riddell> jussi01: not worried that your country is overdependant on one company?
<Riddell> I wonder what % of Finlandish GDP Nokia makes up
<bddebian> yuriy: No tax isn't socialism per se.
<crimsun> bddebian: I ain't gonna clean up your poop no matter who gets elected!
<bddebian> heh
<jussi01> Riddell: not overly, because we have a fantastic _renewable_ natural resource to fall back on when times are hard
<Riddell> jussi01: you do?  snow power?
<Riddell> lapland tourism?
<jussi01> Riddell: the wood/paper industry
<yuriy> jussi01: that's renewable? O_o
<Riddell> that's hardly unique, plenty countries can compete with that
<crimsun> but who can compete with chilled monkey brains?
<sebas> Egypt!
<smarter> Arby: actually, you have to use toPlainText().isEmpty() instead of text() which is deprecated
<ScottK> jussi01: Sounds like Canada, but without the actual tech industry (Nokia).
<jussi01> Riddell: I didnt say people couldnt compete, but the fact is the policies here make sure it is renewable and remains that way.
<Arby> smarter: so you mean foo.toPlainText().isEmpty() ?
<smarter> yes
<jussi01> Not too mention we have one of the best education systems in the world...
<yuriy> jussi01: interesting. linky about these policies?
<jussi01> yuriy: moment please
<ScottK> jussi01: I think such things work generally better in smaller more economically homogenous countries.
<bddebian> Yeah, let's send them about 25,000,000 "immigrants" :)
<yuriy> ScottK: agree on that
<ScottK> Actually you can look at the insurance system in MA as an example of something similar.
<ScottK> It'd never work nationally, but there it's good.
<Arby> smarter: toPlainText() is an attribute error ?
<smarter> strange
<smarter> oh, it's toPlainText in PyQt
<Riddell> nothing about toPlainText() in http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/qlineedit.html
<smarter> oh forget that
<Riddell> and http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/qlineedit.html#text-prop doesn't say anything about being deprecated
 * smarter was looking at the wrong doc ^^'
<bddebian> Hmm, I think I'll write in Condoleeza Rice
<smarter> it's qtextedit text() which is deprecated
<smarter> Arby: sorry :P
<Arby> smarter: no problem :)
 * smarter is obviously tired
<smarter> 'night guys
<jussi01> yuriy: I cant find the policies proper, I suspect they are in finnish, but this article gives some idea on the policies and how finns feel about the forrests, though it is hardly a policy article: ftp://ftp.fao.org/docrep/fao/005/y9882e/y9882e02.pdf
<Riddell> bddebian: when you say socialism, are you thinking of communism or just a high tax government?
<yuriy> neither of which is socialism...
<ScottK> True.
<Riddell> yuriy: you're thinking of an anarchistic system?
<bddebian> Finland is a relatively large country at 5 million? :)
<ScottK> But it does appear that the amount of 'tax cut' people will get under Obama's plan is more than the total tax they currently pay.
<Riddell> a good size for a country that :)
<jussi01> bddebian: yes, in land area, for europe it is large...
<yuriy> no.. communism can be anarchistic, socialism is defined as everything is run by the government, isn't it?  I'm actually a bit fuzzy on the correct definitions, not having read the literature, but I feel like I have an idea of what it's not
<bddebian> Riddell: Really it's probably more Marxist if we want to get specific.  I find all the "fairness" stuff to be garbage.
<ScottK> Which isn't exactly Socialist, but some people are understandably grumpy about it.
<bddebian> ScottK: People who don't pay taxes will be getting a "tax cut" as I understand it.
<Arby> Riddell: currently I have http://paste.ubuntu.com/66983/
<ScottK> yuriy: Right, but Communism has never actually happened.  The "Communists" ran "Socialist" governments until the glorious day some time in the future when true "Communism" would arrived.
<Arby> Riddell: but the print occurs as soon as I click the provide PPD file radio button
<ScottK> bddebian: Isn't that what I said?
<Riddell> Arby: and is it empty?
<Arby> Riddell: at that point yes
 * ScottK wonders off.
<Arby> I think the check is happening before I've entered the filename
<bddebian> ScottK: Yeah, sorry misread
<Arby> so I think I need to call the 'enable forward button' after the file has been selected
<Arby> Riddell: does that sound sane or am I on the wrong track
<Riddell> that seems sensible
<Arby> right, good, now how to do that
<Riddell> Arby: just call the method at the end of the browse_clicked() method
<jussi01> hehe, its so funny to see predictions 5 years ago of what has just happened... http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/3026597.stm
<Arby> Riddell: oh it really is that simple
<Arby> good
<danimo> heya
<Riddell> hi danimo, we're talking politics tonight :)
<bddebian> heh
<jussi01> Still up there with being the most competitive, 6th most this year :D http://www.investinfinland.fi/news/2008/en_GB/WEF_08/
<danimo> Riddell: What a coincidence, I was about to complain about bits I found when upgrading to intrepid
<Riddell> danimo: go for it
<danimo> Riddell: you know how that goes whenever I update distros, I prefer to whine to the devels, not the world (via planet)
<bddebian> jussi01: Did anyone of us say we didn't like Finland or something? :)
<JontheEchidna> amarok2 beta3 packages published :D
<danimo> Riddell: first of all: is there something in the works to remedy #278471
<jussi01> bddebian: no, I just love my adopted country :D
<danimo> ?
<bddebian> jussi01: Ah, OK :)  Where did you move from?
<jussi01> bddebian: Im an Aussie :D
<bddebian> Ah, I was considering running away to Australia until recently :)
<danimo> Riddell: a friend of mine said randr-adjustment (e.g. when connecting a projector) worked fine for him on gnome, so I think there should be a better fix than disabling the xrandr change polling
<jussi01> bddebian: Im going there next week :D
<Riddell> bug 278471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278471 in meta-kde "Screen flickers with KDE4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278471
<danimo> Riddell: also, kmail shows none of my (dimap) accounts
<Riddell> hmm, X, not my error
<bddebian> jussi01: Well don't try to use the Internet.. ;-P
<Riddell> not my area I mean
<Arby> Riddell: that got it thanks.
<danimo> Riddell: whoms?
<jussi01> bddebian: hehe
<Arby> on to the next error
<danimo> Riddell: and when trying to connect with kopete, connecting any of my jabber accounts crashes kopete
<jussi01> bddebian: we have gorgeous internet here, 2/2 comes with the house free, for 19.90 euro per month I can update to 100/10...
<danimo> Riddell: and as for politics: obama will win, that's rather boring
<danimo> Riddell: (assuming that's what's been debated)
<bddebian> jussi01: I was kidding.  I was talking about the recent blocking of sites in Australia
<bddebian> danimo: It's not boring, it's frightening
<jussi01> bddebian: I didnt know about that
<Nightrose> danimo: jabber crashes here as well on first login - but works after restarting
<danimo> Nightrose: "eine vertrauensbildende maßnahme" :)
<Nightrose> hehe
<Riddell> danimo: this is what you are hoping not to do?  http://blog.nixternal.com/2008.10.22/kubuntu-intrepid-dual-monitor-blinking/
<danimo> Riddell: the funny thing is: I don't have a dual monitor setup
<danimo> Riddell: just a build in LCD with an optional external VGA output
<danimo> also, who had the idea to make "text alongside icons" option default?
<bddebian> jussi01: http://www.theage.com.au/articles/2008/10/27/1224955916155.html
<danimo> Nightrose: it crashes always
<Riddell> danimo: Nuno
<danimo> bddebian: it can't get worse than it is, so I welcome any change
<danimo> Riddell: arghs
<nixternal> heh, only the party will change, the results will stay the same :P
<danimo> we should have remove those stupid options in KDE years ago
<bddebian> danimo: Oh yes it can.
 * danimo doesn't see how
<danimo> and replaced it with a selective "text for this important option" flag for specific actions in xmlgui
<danimo> having text for all options is just silly
<jussi01> bddebian: oh bleh...
<danimo> launch kopete for an example
<jussi01> so Riddell, any idea when we will have flash in webkitkde? jaunty already?
<Riddell> jussi01: Qt 4.5 I believe, which should be in jaunty
<DaSkreech> jussi01: Cool yo uare on Jaiku as well :)
<jussi01> DaSkreech: yeps :D
<JontheEchidna> Can somebody test the amarok 2 beta3 packages? http://www.kubuntu.org/node/54
<JontheEchidna> I got a report of breakage but I can't reproduce
<danimo> Czessi__: ping?
<danimo> Riddell: any hints about kmail?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: don't you want to metnion intrepid packages?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: thx for the work btw :)
<Riddell> danimo: it's not something I've heard of, what happens when you add back the accounts?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: working well here, what's to test?
<Arby> Riddell: I think I have a fix for bug 204763
<Arby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/66999/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204763 in system-config-printer-kde "system-config-printer-kde does not accept PPD file supplied by user" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204763
<Arby> Riddell: does that ^^ diff look reasonable to you?
<Riddell> Arby: yes (without testing it myself)
<Riddell> Arby: want me to test and apply to KDE SVN?
<Arby> Riddell: that would be nice
<Arby> Riddell: unless you want to wait until I've looked at some of the other bugs
<Arby> then do it all at once
<Riddell> Arby: atomic commits are best
<Riddell> Arby: after a couple more of these you can just ask for an svn account
<Arby> Riddell: OK then please commit when you have time
<Arby> that'll do for one night I think
<Riddell> Arby: when I click Forward after selecting a file it doesn't actually go forward
<Arby> Riddell: if there are any problems let me know tomorrow
<danimo> Riddell: will look into it
<Arby> oh
<Arby> it did for me
<Arby> let me look again
<Riddell> Arby: I'm not selecting a ppd file, is there some validation happening?
<Arby> ah that'll be it
<Arby> not enough obviously
<Arby> I'll look at it gain tomorrow
<Arby> *again
<Riddell> I get a backtrace too http://paste.ubuntu.com/67002/
<Riddell> Arby: whatever my issue is I don't think it's due to your patch so I'll commit
<Riddell> Arby: there's bugs on bugs.kde.org too if you're wanting to look for more :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: a symbol mismatch on startup
<claydoh> if there is a kde 3.5.11 will it be built for hardy?
<Arby> Riddell: I'll fix ours first :)
<Arby> I hit a couple while doing this one
 * JontheEchidna put a story on kubuntu.org but I couldnt' get the picture to show up :(
<Arby> plus there's about 20 in LP
<Arby> Riddell: thanks for all the help
<JontheEchidna> oh, Kubuntu 8.10 is not the Hardy Heron
<rgreening> Riddell: anything on the plate for today that can be fired at me?
 * a|wen votes for a kde 3.5.11 version of kdepim
<Riddell> rgreening: fix danimo's problems? :)
<rgreening> Riddell: I'm a programmer not a pychologist
<rgreening> ba-dum-bum
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> rgreening: able to test jabber in kopete?
<rgreening> sure.
<rgreening> I have Jabber acct and use kopete
<rgreening> whats the issue
<rgreening> I've noticed jabber dying of late. Is that the issue? I had assumed it was an issue at the other end.
<rgreening> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> rgreening: just if it crashes when connecting
<ScottK> claydoh: I built the 3.5.10 packages and I've since upgraded to Intrepid, so it'd depend on a volunteer to do the work.
<rgreening> Riddell: so is the "not connecting to jabber" or kopete having some sort of crash as a result of not connecting? And is there a bug report?
<claydoh> ScottK: thanks
<Riddell> rgreening: 22:26 < danimo> Riddell: and when trying to connect with kopete, connecting any of my jabber accounts crashes kopete
<a|wen> ScottK: if a new 3.5.11 comes around i'm willing to give it a shot... but the kde svn 3.5 branch seems pretty stall atm
<Riddell> rgreening: no bug report that I know of
<JontheEchidna> libplasma is now part of kdelibs
<Riddell> yay
<JontheEchidna> Binary compat for now on too. Bonus!
<Riddell> awooga
<rgreening> danimo: regarding your Kopete issue, can you file a bug and poke me with the report? I'll look into it for you. I have jabber but no kopete crash (though jabber isn't connecting at the moment).
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: do you mean libphonon?
<JontheEchidna> nope, libplasma
<rgreening> where was it before
<rgreening> disneyland? :)
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> ok, makes way more sense
<JontheEchidna> ya, they weren't going to make it part of kdelibs because it was so infantile when it was incepted
<Riddell> danimo: do you have libqca2-plugin-ossl installed?
<a|wen> what do we do about fixing in jaunty before fixing in intrepid?
<a|wen> is jaunty ready for that?
<Riddell> a|wen: not open yet
<Riddell> pitti will copy SRUs by hand to jaunty
<a|wen> Riddell: okay, thx
 * Riddell snoozes
<rgreening> nite Riddell:
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: set your story to Raw HTML, that shows the image.  also added a friendly URL Path
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: thanks for taking care of Amarok
<JontheEchidna> yw
<DaSkreech> seele:
<DaSkreech> http://wadejolson.wordpress.com/2008/11/03/camp-kde-2009-cfp-clarification/
<DaSkreech> bah
<DaSkreech> seele: http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/1725/nineinchfailsur6.jpg
 * JontheEchidna needs to smallen up the amarok pic
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Myrtti isn't your sister?
<DaSkreech> jussi01: join #kde !
<DaSkreech> on jaiku :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-04
 * Hobbsee preemptively grumbles
<rgreening> o/ Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: nice BS submission
<DaSkreech> How are you?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: oh, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> i'm annoyed at the enxt incarnation of https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/218958
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 218958 in konversation "konversation defaults to #debian/irc.debian.org if kubuntu-default-settings is not installed" [High,Fix released]
 * JontheEchidna was about to talk about that \o/
<JontheEchidna> now the gnomies know how we feel
<Hobbsee> it's not in k-d-s this time
<Hobbsee> i know it was patched in both k-d-s and konversation before.
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, there's a debian patch for hardcoding that
<JontheEchidna> but I thought we also patched it
<Hobbsee> right.  Whos' been incompetent.
 * DaSkreech raises hand
<Hobbsee> so, it was patched once...debian dropped it, we didn't takeit
 * JontheEchidna bets 10_debian_channel.diff is to blame
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: it is, but we modified that afterwards.
<Hobbsee> or edited it
<Hobbsee> (& Renamed it, iirc)
<JontheEchidna> could have been an improper merge
<Hobbsee> !!!!
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: yeah, hence the "someone is incompetent again"
<JontheEchidna> * Merge with Debian, remaining change just the .orig md5sum,
<JontheEchidna> ^that'd do it
<Hobbsee> konversation (1.0.1-4ubuntu6) hardy; urgency=low
<Hobbsee>   * Edit 10_debian_channel.diff, renamed to
<Hobbsee>     kubuntu_05_default_channels.diff, to default to #kubuntu.
<Hobbsee>     (LP: #218958)
<Hobbsee>   * Add this, and previous patch, to debian/patches/series, so they actually
<Hobbsee>     apply
<Hobbsee>  -- Sarah Hobbs < hobbsee@ubuntu.com (hobbsee: 2269)  [universe-contributors]  [ubuntu-dev]  [ubuntu-bugcontrol]  [ubuntumembers]  [ubuntu-core-dev]  [bugsquad] >   Fri, 18 Apr 2008 16:16:47 +1000
<Hobbsee> i did change it.  Then they broke it.
<Hobbsee> Richard Birnie <Arbyuk@googlemail.com>
<Hobbsee> grrrr...
<vorian> :o
 * JontheEchidna hides from the inevitable stick
<JontheEchidna> oh, he ain't here
 * JontheEchidna preemptively hides
<Hobbsee> yeah, well, he will get the rough end of the stick, when he does turn up.
<Hobbsee> because missing stuff like that is pretty major....
<Hobbsee> and now it's going to need a SRU.
<JontheEchidna> that was one of his first merges I think, looking at the date
<rgreening> ouh. glad it wasn't.
 * rgreening doesn't want to incur the wrath of Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> bad choice for a first merge, apparently.  But why didn't the sponsor notice?
<Hobbsee> wow, managed to drop how many changelog entries as well?
<rgreening> holy smokes
 * Hobbsee goes thru the diff, with increased displeasure.
<JontheEchidna> I think this is something I should have noticed when I updated it for 1.1...
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: oh, was this you?
<JontheEchidna> I didn't do the merge
<JontheEchidna> Arby did
<Hobbsee> that's what I thought.
<Hobbsee> oh, right, you did the next one.
<JontheEchidna> but I did notice the debian channel patch, I just assumed k-d-s handled it
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: it does (as well), but that doens't work for people like me, who run konversation on gnome, etc.
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: besides, it's reasonable to assume that the last uploader didn't massively screw up.
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Hobbsee> and that ifthey did, the sponsor caught it, and fixed it
<Hobbsee> really nasty choice for a first merge, i'd suggest...
<JontheEchidna> well I don't know for sure if it was his first, but that seems around the time he showed up
<JontheEchidna> but around thereabouts I'd think
<Hobbsee> diff's 632 lines.
<Hobbsee> a lot is cruft.
<Hobbsee> ouch.
<Hobbsee> oh, blah.  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/16763966/konversation_1.0.1-6ubuntu1_1.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz is the diff i actually wanted.
<JontheEchidna> isn't that the diff for my upload?
<Hobbsee> oh, so it is.
<Hobbsee> launchpad hasn't generated the diff for the one i wanted.
<Hobbsee> DD4D5088.  Hmmm.
<Hobbsee> oh *dear*.
<Hobbsee> i found what i didn't want to find.
<rgreening> which is what? THe suspense is killing us....
<Hobbsee> he really did completely remove the kubuntu patch (along with (all?) our others), and added the debian channel patch.
<rgreening> oh
<JontheEchidna> so he basically synced it?
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: well, that's the weird thing.
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: he's kept a few of the changelog entries, it appears.
<rgreening> oops huhb
<rgreening> s/huh/huhb
<Hobbsee> he's kept anything before the first merge from debian of it.
<Hobbsee> as in, in changelog entries
<Hobbsee> apart from that, looks like a sync.
 * DaSkreech pokes Hobbsee
<DaSkreech> Make Firefox stop being a packhorse
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: i probably should fix konversation first, as i've merged it a fwe times before.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<JontheEchidna> firefox deps are boing to be discussed at uds
<Hobbsee> oh good ;)
<rgreening> FF -> ubufox -> apturl (this is the problem package IMO) for all the gnomish deps
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: yeah. I'm the Kubuntu rep to work with asac and fta
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> there is a wishlist for and adept kioslaves at bugs.kde.org
<DaSkreech> Will Qt firefox be available for the jackrabbit?
<jdong> ack gtk-qt really mangles some apps like Firefox
<Hobbsee> yay, kde-based firefox!
<jdong> the Picasso look *IS* a bit amusing for a few minutes though :)
<JontheEchidna> gtk-qt-engine d00d fell off the face of the earth after hardy :(
<JontheEchidna> well he did fix a crash that popped up with KDE 4.1 and he has added translations as he has recieved them
<JontheEchidna> if only the gtk people could do something like the Qt people are doing with QGtkStyle
<frankiJnr> hi guys i'm interested in getting involved in kubuntu.
<frankiJnr> i finish my exams soon so im gonna have a lot of free time :)
<DaSkreech> frankiJnr: Great here is a fire. I'll throw you in it
<frankiJnr> is this the channel i should be in?
<frankiJnr> hey im a bit of a pyro.
<JontheEchidna> This might be of interest then: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<frankiJnr> cool thanks
<frankiJnr> does KubuntuArtwork involve plasma themeing?
<frankiJnr> i notice kubuntu uses the default oxygen plasma theme is this intentional?
<frankiJnr> i could maybe try working on something more like the blue kde look which kubuntu used to have?
<JontheEchidna> for this release it was intentional
<JontheEchidna> I don't know about future releases though
<DaSkreech> frankiJnr: WElcome to submit :)
<DaSkreech> how much plasma themeing have you done?
<frankiJnr> none as of yet. but there seems to be some guides
<frankiJnr> ill make some mockups first of course
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> hang out here and #plasma :)
<frankiJnr> ok thanks
<frankiJnr> where should i post mockups btw?
<JontheEchidna> I think the wiki in general
<frankiJnr> do you know of anyone else who is working on a kubuntu plasma-theme?
<JontheEchidna> I started work on one a while back but I sorta stopped working on it
<JontheEchidna> Oxygen Connections
<JontheEchidna> feel free to improve on it
<JontheEchidna> or do your own thing
<DaSkreech> do yo own thang mon
<frankiJnr> the oxygen theme gui theme is to far off the old kubuntu look
<frankiJnr> but the plasma theme doesnt fit in with the kubuntu look
<frankiJnr> sorry i meant the gui is _not_ to far off
<JontheEchidna> that's what I aimed to make Oxygen Connections^
<JontheEchidna> you can download it from the theme installer
<frankiJnr> ok thanks
<frankiJnr> the look of a distro should be unique. plasma looks like it really give us that ability.
<frankiJnr> any got to go
<frankiJnr> *in an austrian accent* ill be back
<yuriy> hmm, it's not on there any more, but I think the website used to say how Kubuntu tries to be the best distribution of KDE or something like that
<yuriy> i.e. not overly uniquely themed
<DaSkreech> Not sure how I see how those two follow each other
<NamShub> oxy connection is not bad at all
<NamShub> except for the 100% opaque folder view :)
<DaSkreech> Wheee
<coreymon77> holy netsplits batman!
<coreymon77> :P
 * Hobbsee celebrates http://hobbsee.com/tmp/kubuntu.debdiff
<Hobbsee> right.  SRU pushed, and jaunty is fixed as well.
* seele changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex Released- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs
<Hobbsee> Arby: did you know that you can run debdiff against the old thing, and what you've newly created, to check that everything you expected to be changed has been, and nothing else?
<Arby> Arby: yes I did. that still assumes that one can understand the output of a debdiff
<Arby> arrgh fail
<Arby> Hobbsee:  ^^
<Arby> It's pretty cryptic to newbies
<Arby> anyway I've learnt a lot since then
<Hobbsee> Arby: yeah...i did think that was a rather *brutal* first merge.
<Arby> it wasn't my very first but one of the earliest
<Hobbsee> Arby: make sure you pipe it to a file, then open that in something that has syntax highlighting
<Hobbsee> even so.  it's huge.
<Arby> well, we live and learn. Thanks for cleaning up
<Arby> got to go to work now
<larsivi> hi - sorry for spamming here, but #kubuntu has yet to be able to help me with a problem
<larsivi> Open KDE3 apps (Konversation and Basket) are not kept in the session when I restart the computer, so I have to start them again - and also basket (from repo) isn't registered with krunner
<larsivi> Further, screen size settings are always wrong until I open screen settings dialog, at which point it click into place (without me having to do anything)
<larsivi> kmail won't show my added custom spam icon/actions on the toolbar, they're in the right click menu though
<larsivi> for jabber accounts in kopete, I get an error which says the probably cause is missing QCA TLS, which isn't missing afaik
<larsivi> Ctrl+F doesn't work in konqueror
<larsivi> In addition I'm affected by a major regression on intel graphics performance and knode memory leak (both are reported)
<larsivi> so even before considering what I think is missing, the multitude of regressions show that this was a less than perfect release
<Hobbsee> larsivi: well, that was a given - it was the first one with major kde changes.
<Hobbsee> re: basket, it looks to be a kde3 app in kde4, so probably isn't registered with kde4 stuff
<Hobbsee> ditto konversation
<emgent> Hobbsee: heya :)
<Hobbsee> hey emgent!
<larsivi> Hobbsee: I understand the issue with moving to kde4, but there seems to be very few, if anyone that actually understands and can help with the issues
<Hobbsee> larsivi: people are all learning.
<larsivi> Hobbsee: as for basket, fair enough, I think it came from universe, but konversation is mentioned on the kubuntu front page as one of the kde3 apps left
<Hobbsee> larsivi: i suspect that's true for the developers of kubuntu, too, who often don't directly add features to kde apps.
<larsivi> I am able to start konvi properly from krunner though, it just doesn't stick in the session
<Hobbsee> strange.
<larsivi> oh - how can I find out who is responsible for a given translated string? in this case the name of keys on the keyboard used in system settings for shortcuts
<larsivi> and when can we see Wayland in ubuntu? :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: um, how carefully are you actually checking sponsorship requests?
<Riddell> just say what you think the problem is please
<Hobbsee> Riddell: well, I just fixed the "ubuntu konversation joins #debian" by default again.  The first time was from an incorrect merge, which iirc (and i havent' checked recently) was from you, and the second was from Arby, which you sponsored into the archive.  I've pushed a SRU now, but i'm starting to wonder how much else is getting missed, and what the implications on our userbase are.
<Hobbsee> I know you're terribly busy, but...
<Riddell> that's only arguably a bug and it really doesn't quality as a high-impact bug required by SRUs
<Hobbsee> perhaps not.  Except that the #debian people will probably eat the (k)ubuntu people, when they ask for ubuntu help in there.  Pitti accepted it anyway, so that part's effectively done.  My concern is more the fact that these relatively simple errors are not being picked up, when sponsoring is being done.
<Hobbsee> Do you need more core developers to sponsor kubuntu stuff, and fix the problem that way, or?
<Riddell> ?  we always need more core devs, seems to me this pet bug is solved now so time to move onto other people's pet bugs
<Riddell> apachelogger: speaking of which, did we resolve that kdeedu issue?
 * Hobbsee hopes this is an isolated pet bug, then, and won't mention the kde4libs 4.1.1 tarball issue
 * Riddell pats Hobbsee on the head and goes back to the other 10,000 bugs we have
<Hobbsee> Riddell: :) good luck with them.
 * Hobbsee prods a few bugs in non-kubuntu directions, helping triage them
<larsivi> I posted one yesterday that _could_ be kdepim ;)
<larsivi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/293081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293081 in kdepim "knode leaks memory" [Undecided,New]
<Hobbsee> 35 --> 32.  \o/
<Hobbsee> larsivi: that should probably be reported at bugs.kde.org (then you can link it).  I doubt any kubuntu people actually touch knode.
<larsivi> Hobbsee: done
<Hobbsee> larsivi: cool :)  Did you link it?
<larsivi> yes
<Hobbsee> \o/
<larsivi> ok, found a workaround for hte kopete qca-tls issue, apparently it is reported
<larsivi> Ctrl+F in konqueror is very strange, using some other combo not involving Ctrl works, but not something _with_ Ctrl - seems to only apply to search since Ctrl+A and others work
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 879971
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=879971&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 879971
<jussi01> Does anyone know how to request a read receipt in kmail?
<jussi01> ahh, carap... wrong place. ill ask in #kubuntu sorry.
<apachelogger_> jussi01: somewhere in the options I'd say
<apachelogger_> Riddell: ping
<jussi01> apachelogger: the only thing it _might_ be is "request disposition notification" which I have no idea what they are talking about...
<JontheEchidna> Hobbsee: thx for the help with the beasties
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: you're welcome :)
<larsivi> heh - kmail's toolbar followed suit after a restart - at least been able to get rid of many of my intrepid issues today
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna, ScottK: did asac come up with a better idea than working around the problem?
<apachelogger_> can't access my mail right now
<Riddell> hola apachelogger_
<JontheEchidna> he said something about changing something app-install-data to handle recommends
<JontheEchidna> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-bugs/2008-November/date.html
<apachelogger_> yo Riddell, do we need an SRU bug for 4.1.3?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: I don't think so, I told slandasek we'd upload this evening unless he objected
<apachelogger_> ok
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: sounds promising, at least now there is movement to address the actual issue ;-)
<apachelogger_> now only ubufox needs to be demoted to suggests and all is good again
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: sweet amarok commit
<Riddell> apachelogger_: what happened with kdeedu?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: wrt the issue annma was complaining about?
<rgreening> good morning peeps :)
<JontheEchidna> nobody can take away my right to shoot wolves from helicopters
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: rofl!!
<JontheEchidna> SNL last night was great
<apachelogger_> je ne comprends pas
<JontheEchidna> oh crap, I have an openweek session to do tomorrow
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> at least you remembered now and not tomorrow :)
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: did u publish tha amarok2b3 to k-m-kde4?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger_: yus, and handled the website's release story
<apachelogger_> indeedish
<apachelogger_> waste of space
<apachelogger_> that shot must be from you :P
<JontheEchidna> the angle is messed up so it looks... uneven
<apachelogger_> and it wastes space
<JontheEchidna> but I had enough trouble with getting the picture to show up in the first place
<apachelogger_> anyway
<apachelogger_> typo
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: "To update to Amarok 2 beta 2, please follow these instructions:"
<JontheEchidna> doh
<apachelogger_> \o/
<apachelogger_> https://edge.launchpad.net/~we-love-harald
<apachelogger_> I have 4 groupies now
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Nothing that's doable for Intrepid.  He (asac) wants a session at UDS to figure a better plan for Jaunty.
 * apachelogger_ thinks Xand3r should lock the group and only accept one new groupe with every new major KDE release
<ScottK> apachelogger_: rgreening volunteered to work on that one at UDS.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: sounds good
<ScottK> apachelogger_: One related point is that someone needs to talk to mvo about making apturl not depend on synaptic, but to work with adept too.
<apachelogger_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/apturl/+bug/293533
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293533 in apturl "Better KDE (non-gnome) support for apturl (Was: shouldnt hard depend on synaptic (KDE))" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<ScottK> Yeah.  I think talk to him about it and not just do a bug.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: well, not much to talk about IMO ; -)
<ScottK> Interesting that it was asac that filed it.
<ScottK> I think that's a fall out from our discussion yesterday.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: yes, he's trying to resolve the issue now
<Riddell> apachelogger_: yes, the issue annma was complaining about
<rgreening> ScottK: that's a similar patch to what I already sent to mvo for apt
<apachelogger_> Riddell: khangman depends on kanagram in the 4.1.3 packaging
<apachelogger_> Riddell: there's no other way to resolve this without introducing a new package
<apachelogger_> jaunty will get kdeedu-kvtml-data though
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Aren't we already introducing a new package to fix the circular build-dep?
<apachelogger_> ScottK: we didn't decide that yet, did we?
<ScottK> apachelogger_: I thought we did?
<ScottK> apachelogger_: So how do we solve that in the current 4.1.3 packaging?
<apachelogger_> I honestly don't remember
<apachelogger_> ScottK: we don't
<apachelogger_> ScottK: rgreening wanted to talk to sime again
<ScottK> apachelogger_: OK.  IIRC we're supposed to upload tomorrow ...
<ScottK> So not a lot of chit chat time.
<rgreening> I just sent a ping/followup to Sime on kde-bindings
<rgreening> As well as to mvo for the apt/SRU fix I sent
<ScottK> Great.
<rgreening> I can patch apturl similar to what I have done for apt. Infact the script I wrote can be used for both I believe.
<rgreening> or at least tweaked. It's pretty simple and extendable
<larsivi__> so, the the translation for "Space" (as in the space bar) is all wrong in Kubuntu (it is translated into the norwegian word for outer space), whereas it is correct in KDE - the norwegian translation team won't touch it, as launchpad for translations is generally considered to be a product from hell
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ We really need to figure out how to make translations actually work for us.
<larsivi__> I recommend that you disable launchpad translations for KDE (or most things really), it would save you a lot of hard feelings, and may even gain you a few users
<larsivi__> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> larsivi__: You won't get any argument from me.
<ScottK> Currently LP seems to actively make things worse.
<Tonio_> hi there
<ScottK> Heya Tonio_.
<larsivi__> the no-nn translation coordinators actively recommend against using ubuntu/kubuntu for this reason only
<apachelogger_> larsivi__: I have they feeling no-nn is not alone on this
 * apachelogger_ finds it very understandable as well
<larsivi__> apachelogger_: yes, I think I've seen it mentioned on planetkde
 * Tonio_ works on a unattended-upgrades fork for shutdown upgrading
<smarter> the trouble is, I don't think we can disable lp translations easily
<Tonio_> if people are interested in testing.... :)
<apachelogger_> smarter: we can override it in intrepid by manually uploading the packages
<apachelogger_> in jaunty we can do a lot more though ;-)
<smarter> that would be great, except for the few distros tools which are translated via launchpad
<larsivi__> smarter: although the KDE translators are the bigger group of complainers, the problems probably doesn't affect that only?
 * apachelogger_ would rather see the launchpad stuff fixed and get a general permission to poke the rosetta team in the eye whenever another issue appears
<apachelogger_> larsivi__: KDE is affected the most
<smarter> larsivi_: I heard Evolution had some issues too, but that's all
<smarter> if there was really an issue with gnome et all, it would have been fixed
<apachelogger_> mainly because we had to reimport >50% of all strings
<larsivi__> I believe Rosetta also is considered a horrible tool for translations, at least compared to lokalize and friends
<smarter> it is
<apachelogger_> some rough edges it got
<smarter> no way to coordinate effort and to have something consistent
 * apachelogger_ finds the QA much more disturbing though
<smarter> yesterday I found a typo in Adept, which is translated in LP
<smarter> (in the French translation)
<apachelogger_> the main toolbar of kmail got a typo in the german translation
<apachelogger_> in-your-face-typo(tm)
<Riddell> ScottK: LP translations have been unacceptably bad this release, it's on my todo list for today to hassle them about the strings which are still missing
<ScottK> Riddell: That's good and needs doing, but it seems the process is pretty fundamentally broken.
<apachelogger_> Tonio_: what is a shutdown upgrade?
<Riddell> ScottK: I'd say it was a series of serious bugs and problems rather than it being fundamentally broken, although I agree the end result does look fundamentally broken
<larsivi__> Riddell: the complaints from the no-nn team aren't new, I heard the same at least as early as last year
<ScottK> Riddell: Additionally there is a wide spread view that Rosetta is a nightmare for translators.
 * ScottK recalls reading a blog posting recently saying a presentation on the process scared contributors off.
<apachelogger_> isn't the ease of use one of the pro-rosetta arguments? Oo
<Riddell> it depends if you know how to use svn and kbabel (or text edit .po files) if you do that's easier but only for apps in KDE SVN
<ScottK> Riddell, apachelogger_: http://www.glatzor.de/blog/blog-details/select_category/1/article/ubuntu-l10n-de-talks/?tx_ttnews%5BbackPid%5D=4&cHash=1f79dd20ad
<Riddell> if you don't, web interface is easier
<apachelogger_> Riddell: a regular translator should not have to use svn at all
<apachelogger_> meaning they should not commit directly anyway
<apachelogger_> ScottK, Riddell: maybe we should create a list of things that have to be improved?
<larsivi__> lokalize/kbabel has svn support
<ScottK> apachelogger_: I think we should pick a community member who's going to UDS to become the expert and beat the drums in person.
<apachelogger_> larsivi__: you still would have to know how to configure it and things
<apachelogger_> ScottK: I vote for you
<jjesse> is ScottK going to UDS
<ScottK> apachelogger_: I'm not going.
<ScottK> jjesse: No
<apachelogger_> oh my
<apachelogger_> jjesse: you are aren't you?
<jjesse> yes i am
 * apachelogger_ votes for jjesse 
<jjesse> so is rgreening and nixternal
<ScottK> rgreening already volunteered to be our KDE/Firefox expert.
<apachelogger_> rgreening is taking care of the firefox issues
 * ScottK high fives apachelogger_.
<apachelogger_> nixternal is the docs dood
<jjesse> so i am
<apachelogger_> jjesse: exactly
<apachelogger_> jjesse: just that you are not as busy with rpm :P
<larsivi__> Riddell: only thing potentially difficult about using kbabel/lokalize is the configuration - you would need a rather exceptional webapp to be able to beat translating with it
<jjesse> :)
<apachelogger_> that is why I think you should become rosetta expert
<apachelogger_> unless you don't want to
<larsivi__> Riddell: so the easy solution would be to make it easy to configure those tools
<jjesse> i would prefer to not
<jjesse> i going to beating the drum of kubuntu training with the trainin people there
<ScottK> apachelogger_: I think it'd be more credible if the issue were driven by someone who isn't a native English speaker.
<apachelogger_> who is going to UDS and not native?
<Riddell> I don't think the rosetta developers will be at UDS
<Riddell> we could probably do a phone call from there though
<apachelogger_> *nod*
<smarter> stupid connection, and stupid quassel which takes 20 minutes to see that I'm deconnect and to reconnect :/
<apachelogger_> ScottK: how about inviting someone from KDE l10n?
<smarter> *deconnected
<apachelogger_> smarter: get a server
<smarter> apachelogger: give me one :p
<apachelogger_> ScottK: considering they use lokalize (which is awesome) it might be easier to find the shortcomings of rosetta
<apachelogger_> smarter: join the ubuntu server team and ask canonical for one :P
<ScottK> Riddell: My view is that (at least in theory) (K)Ubuntu is a customer of LP/Rosetta and so if a consensus can form at UDS about what Rosetta needs to do better, that's useful.
<ScottK> At a minimum I'd suggest "Don't output translations worse than what we get from upstream" as a start.
<Riddell> ScottK: the tricky part is working out just why that happens
<apachelogger_> improve QA, improve team communication, improve inter-team communication, get faster machines to get strings imported faster, don't allow changing of upstream imported strings without uberstrong QA, don't prefer LP translations over upstream translations
<larsivi__> I will try to get a statement from the nn team for you
<Riddell> the last two are different attitudes to the same thing
<apachelogger_> Riddell: there might be times when we actually need to change upstream strings
<apachelogger_> like when upstream contains a typo
<Riddell> apachelogger_: right, so your last one is wrong
<Riddell> the rest is all good
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I mean when importing
<apachelogger_> the LP change should last as long as the string didn't get changed upstream
 * smarter would add "send all the strings changed upstream"
<claydoh> can we nuke kubuntu-users list and start over, pretty please?
<apachelogger_> +1 on send upstream
<apachelogger_> larsivi__: I would like to hear from every team actually
<smarter> (they would laugh at us if we did that with the current states of thing :P)
<larsivi__> Riddell: I believe LP strings being preferred is considered one of the main problems
<apachelogger_> claydoh: how so?
<Riddell> larsivi__: yes I agree
<Riddell> I was just nit-picking apachelogger_'s list, really it's all good :)
<larsivi__> ok :)
<jjesse> claydoh: +1 from me on nuking that list :)
<claydoh> apachelogger_: sorry just frustrated
<claydoh> I asked for some nasty bickering and flame-fanning to end, and got told off
<jjesse> lool
<jjesse> i love the i hate dolphin i love konqueror posts
<claydoh> its basically a bitch session for about 5-6 people
<claydoh> with little or no user support
<claydoh> jjesse: now krusader is in there
<jjesse> awesome
<Riddell> jjesse: massochist :)
<apachelogger_> claydoh: get these people banned?
<claydoh> now wouldn't that bring on the fire
<claydoh> I don't know
<Riddell> I have blocked threads in the past
<apachelogger_> IMHO it makes very much sense to do that
<JontheEchidna> dolphin -> my big fat greek wedding
<JontheEchidna> lulz
<claydoh> apachelogger_: banning would get the post count down to about 5-6 a day :)
<apachelogger_> claydoh: that is more readable and more supportable, isn't it? ;-)
<claydoh> apachelogger_: yup :)
<smarter> already ~250 messages for November, this is frightening
 * ScottK loves Konqueror
<claydoh> smarter: and if you actually read it, n ot much rrally going on
<apachelogger_> Riddell, claydoh: maybe we should add it to the meeting agenda?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: which?
<apachelogger_> I imagine more people would use the list if it wasn't filled with crap
<Riddell> oh -users, can do
<claydoh> I agree, but how to get rid of the crap without causing negative backlash
<ScottK> Riddell: I agree it's tricky, but it needs to be done.  Translations are killing us and given providing (K)Ubuntu is each person's own language is a core Ubuntu value, translations is an area we should just totally rock in.
 * ScottK goes off to vote.
<jjesse> ScottK: good luck my line was 2 hours
<apachelogger_> claydoh: if the pople who contribute to the current disucssion don't understand that the topics are pointless and prevent sensible support then I really don't care at all
<jjesse> the frustrating part is that everyone who complains about
<apachelogger_> the can get a launchpad team and mailing list kubuntu-endless-discussion
<jjesse> decisions doesnt take part of them inthe -devel mailing list
<apachelogger_> http://archives.free.net.ph/list/kubuntu-users.en.html
<apachelogger_> 90 posts in the konqueror vs. dolphin thread
<claydoh> jjesse: I have suggested so, and not one of the big mouths ever did
<seele> apachelogger_: there is a meeting?
<apachelogger_> seele: not yet scheduled
<claydoh> apachelogger_: and most a flame fest at the beginning
<jjesse> claydoh: i did once as well and got a very nasty response
<apachelogger_> seele: only have bzr and membership for arby on the agenda
<apachelogger_> though I think the bzr discussion probably is enought to get an own meeting
<seele> apachelogger_: will it be our last meeting before UDS or will we have another?
<seele> there are Jaunty topics to talk about
<apachelogger_> should be added to the agenda then ;-)
<apachelogger_> seele: when is UDS?
<Riddell> a month away yet
<apachelogger_> should be enough time for 2 meetings I guess
<seele> apachelogger_: beginning of december
<Riddell> I'm away from 22nd Nov
<apachelogger_> ok, one it is
<claydoh> on a good note, I should get my kubuntu bumper sticker today :)
<apachelogger_> also, I think we should do a meeting once everyone is back from UDS
<Riddell> claydoh: where's that from?
<claydoh> cafe press
<claydoh> it was quickest
 * apachelogger_ has a helix bumper sticker :P
<claydoh> I am using this laptop at a flyball tourney to keep scores, etc
<claydoh> so I figure i'd advertise
<claydoh> tho I have to run the access database thingy in virtualbox :(
<apachelogger_> vbox is Qt and floss, nothing bad about it ;-)
<claydoh> but win2k sux
<claydoh>  but I do actually have a license for it
<jdong> would you guy object to target KTorrent 3.1.4 at intrepid-updates?
<jdong> it's a "bugfix release", no UI changes, no rdepends
<jdong> at least from what I can tell
<jdong> tracking upstream regressions from ktorrent is such a pain
<apachelogger_> jdong: I considered this an option
<jdong> apachelogger_: I think it's an appropriate option
<apachelogger_> plus KTorrent upstream does usually not cause further issues in bufix release
<apachelogger_> unlike amarok :P
<jdong> right
<apachelogger_> jdong: I suggest mailing kubuntu-devel
<JontheEchidna> doing so would also fix bug 116905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 116905 in ktorrent "ktorrent .desktop file is wrong" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/116905
<apachelogger_> that reminds me
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: did you file a bug report at freedesktop.org yet?
<JontheEchidna> <.<
<JontheEchidna> >.>
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
 * JontheEchidna runs
<apachelogger_> oh dear
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: do you have time to do that now?
<JontheEchidna> I'll do it right now
<apachelogger_> ok, thanx
 * apachelogger_ hands JontheEchidna and jdong each a cookie and a glass of milk
<seele> apachelogger_: the meeting will have to be in the next week or so before the holiday starts
<apachelogger_> seele: I will setup a doodle survey today or tomorrow, any wishes about the time? ;-)
<seele> no.. whenever
<seele> eek, X doesn't like using an HD TV.  The fonts look like they are set to 6pt
<smarter> dpi problem
<ScottK> jjesse: No line. \o/
<seele> huh.. makes installing kubuntu kindof hard
<apachelogger_> KDE needs new release scripts
<apachelogger_> mine is so much more reliable :P
<larsivi> ScottK: you have separate lines for the two parties and you voted republican? ;P
<ScottK> larsivi: No.  Only one line.
<ScottK> Since I work from home I could hit that magic quiet spot between people who vote before they go to work and the ones that do it on their lunch break.
<larsivi> heh - election day is national day off here
<larsivi> (for those who can)
<ScottK> Here they just close the schools since those are generally used as polling places.
<ScottK> So I have to work, but have all the kids here too.
<ScottK> Riddell: I have to correct what I said yesterday.  The ballot just had the Presidential candidate I was voting for, not the electors.  I must have been thinking of the primary election ballot where you vote for delegates to the party convention that are committed to a particular candidate.
<apachelogger_> here election day is sunday, on sunday only very very very limited work permissions are issued, so essentially one would assume every austrian would have time to give his/her vote ;-)
<nixternal> apachelogger_: bah you and RPMs dude! :)
<nixternal> soon it will be .debs here baby!!!
<nixternal> after UDS
<apachelogger_> oh noes
<apachelogger_> <-- pretty good RPM haxx0r
<nixternal> come work for me!
<nixternal> I am looking for an RPM hax0r and a hardware dude
<apachelogger_> first I have to finish a finance analysis application
<Riddell> ScottK: that sounds like the electoral college people are candidate supporters picked from the party which solves another minor mystery
<apachelogger_> getting that to pull data from the accounting software is going to be fun
 * apachelogger_ doesn't even know what database that software uses
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<nixternal> apachelogger_: finance analysis is easy...I did that stuff my undergrad years...I am past that in my quest for my MBA now
 * nixternal is going to the Obama rally tonight!!!
<bddebian> Eeks
<ScottK> nixternal: Good luck.  I hope you get what you're after.
<bddebian> apachelogger_: Which package?
<ScottK> bddebian: He's going to try and meet girls.
<bddebian> heh
<nixternal> ScottK: it is a part of history win or lose, and in any situation, I can say I was there :)
<apachelogger_> nixternal: well, the use case is focused on insolvency preventation ... a lot of special crap to take care of
 * nixternal hopes for the second, but it will be tough
<apachelogger_> but otherwise good exercise
<nixternal> hahaha, insolvency prevention sucks!
<apachelogger_> bddebian: package?
<Riddell> nixternal: that's going to be a really bad party if he loses :)
<apachelogger_> nixternal: insolvency sucks :P
<nixternal> just let the company go under, and have the government bail you out...that is how you do insolvency prevention in the US :P
<bddebian> apachelogger_: Which accounting software?
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, if he loses, I shall leave early to avoid any potential rioting
<ScottK> nixternal: Only if you're a big company that has $$$ for campaign contributions.
<bddebian> heh
<nixternal> I contributed money to a campaign
<apachelogger_> bddebian: http://www.bmd.at/
 * nixternal is waiting for ever on the AspectJ updates in Eclipse
<apachelogger_> nixternal: if you do that willingly you will pretty much end up in jail :P
<nixternal> apachelogger_: not in the US :P
<apachelogger_> nixternal: plus the austrian government would only pay primary claims ... i.e. basically only salary
<apachelogger_> in fact it's not even the government, it's a special fund controlled by the business administration
<bddebian> apachelogger_: Oh, can't help you there, no sprechen ze deutch (I'm sure I butchered the hell out of that spelling) :)
<apachelogger_> could have been worse :P
<Riddell> apachelogger_: parties can't be privately funded?
<Riddell> nixternal: are you just going to troll at this ralley?  I can't help but suspect you're going to take a large banner saying "socialist" on it :)
<jjesse> lol i bet
<jjesse> he's going with his mccain sign
<apachelogger_> sure, private as in private, a company would actually have to pay tax for the funding
<Riddell> apachelogger_: what would nixternal end up in jail for?
<jjesse> that would be super funny though if mccain somehow won after the big party obama has planned
<Riddell> jjesse: you think mccain doesn't also have a big party planned?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: letting a company go down the drain willingly
<apachelogger_> assuming he is in the board of course
<jjesse> Riddell: but how much money did it cost him?  i've read the obama party is costing the city of chicago 2 million dollars at least
<apachelogger_> Riddell: btw, do you really think mccain could do fancy partying... considering his age and all ;-)
<ScottK> apachelogger_: If you've read about his younger days, he's clearly capable of fancy partying.
<jjesse> ok i'm done talking politics today :)
<Riddell> jjesse: oh but there's the Glenrothese by-election on Thursday, everyone will be watching that!
<apachelogger_> ScottK: well, in his younger days maybe :P
<apachelogger_> that said, we still didn't do an IRC release party
<Riddell> DJ Harald didn't organise one for us :)
<jjesse> Riddell: glenrothese by-election?  is that an election for local people in glenrothese?
<Riddell> jjesse: aye, their MP died, so now the nationalists are going to try and double their vote and throw out Labour
<jjesse> Riddell: interesting is labour the "conservative" party or is that nationalist??
<Riddell> the conservative party are the conservative party, they don't really exist in Scotland
<jjesse> ah i know next to nothing about scotland politics
<Riddell> labour are the UK government and the nationalists are the Scottish government, so it's the first case of a battle between two governments
<jjesse> ah i understand now
<jjesse> i'll vote nationalist then :)
<Riddell> win for independence! :)
<jjesse> the dow is up early this morning
<Riddell> jdong: your kmix patch looks good, I'll get that included in the 4.1.3 update
<apachelogger_> Riddell: it already is
<Riddell> apachelogger_: not according to what I downloaded from batcave
<jdong> Riddell: very awesome :)
<apachelogger_> Riddell: maybe I didn't upload the changes yet
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I also need to ensure the tarballs are up-to-date
<Riddell> apachelogger_: kdegraphics has changed
<jdong> Riddell: while I have you here, do you know why Qt4 can't capture the XF86MonBrightness{Up,Down} key events? :)
<Riddell> jdong: I think there a place in Qt that defines the keys, and if they're not defined it won't see them
<Riddell> which sucks
<jdong> Riddell: yeah :( they seem to be somewhat standardized brightness switching keys
<jdong> and our k-d-s xmodmap hack breaks those keys in GNOME
<jdong> Riddell: would it break anything in Qt if for the next release cycle we add those keysyms?
<Riddell> jdong: shouldn't do if we patch it carefully enough
<jdong> Riddell: okay; I think that would be good to have for Kubuntu laptop users; better than the Launch4/Launch5 hackery that we do currently :)
<Riddell> yep
<jdong> oh yeah, guidance doesn't pad minutes :)
<jdong> i.e. 3: 5h remaining
<ScottK> jdong: Don't sweat Guidance for Jaunty.  We've already planned it's demise.  The only real question is "Exile to Universe" or "Kill it dead, dead, dead."
<jdong> ScottK: cool :)
<jdong> ScottK: do we want a one-liner patch to correctly pad minutes?
<ScottK> jdong: I'd say it's not SRU material, but we should hang on to it if we're doing an SRU for some other reason.
<jdong> ok
<jdong> ScottK: is KDE somehow inhibiting DPMS? my screen(s) don't go to sleep despite xset q showing correct DPMS timeouts
<ScottK> Dunno.
 * ScottK looks around for someone who knows ...
<Riddell> not that I know of
<apachelogger_> systemsettings -> display -> power control maybe?
<jdong> apachelogger_: I have em set
<jdong> and I can confirm they are written to xset dpms
<jdong> and I can confirm that xset dpms force {off, standby} put the display to sleep
<jdong> but I can't confirm that leaving the computer alone for 10 minutes results in a sleeping monitor
<apachelogger_> maybe guidance-power-manager interferes
<jdong> oh there we go
<apachelogger_> that systemsettings module and g-p-m are the only things messing with that kind of stuff
<jdong> it wakes right bac up
<jdong> killing guidance fixes it
<apachelogger_> \o/
<apachelogger_> jdong: install powerdevil and use the battery plasmoid
<jdong> the screen just flickers off and on with guidance running
<apachelogger_> much more reliable than guidance
<ScottK> jdong: That'd be SRU worthy.
<ScottK> apachelogger_: If you're running powerdevil, do you have suspend/hibernate U/I?
<apachelogger_> ScottK: kickoff
<ScottK> apachelogger_: OK.  I tried it and couldn't find it.  I guess I'll have to look again.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: maybe HAL doesn't detect the capabilities properly
<apachelogger_> usually you would get the options in the leave tab
<apachelogger_> http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot184.png
<ScottK> Maybe I didn't kill off Guidance enough.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: that feature is unrelated to either of them
<apachelogger_> it's implemented in kickoff directly
<ScottK> apachelogger_: OK.  I'm using the classic kicker and didn't see it.  I'll try again.
<jdong> I think it's probably the lid closed stufff
<apachelogger_> ScottK: quite possible that you can't invoke it from the classic menu
<ScottK> apachelogger_: That'd be a problem then.
<apachelogger_> yeah
<apachelogger_> I guess one could write a simple plasmoid though, should just be a matter of invoking the hibernation in powerdevil
 * apachelogger_ better gets going, or he'll miss the train
<jdong> hmm it's not actually guidance :(
<ScottK> apachelogger_: What I see is http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/
<vorian> jdong: you and that darn highway patrol
<jdong> :)
<jdong> I have a new setup in the savings account for when I go back home :)
<vorian> haha
<jdong> and I'm going to test it out in your ticket pit
<vorian> good luck
<jdong> :)
<vorian> you could just apply for a bailout
<vorian> 50 for the tiket, on 1.2 million for stress
<Riddell> seele: desktop meetings seem to have moved to 16:00UTC in #ubuntu-desktop if you care
<Riddell> doods, who was looking into bug 290695 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290695 in adeptmgr "Adept allows editing filenames in Details view" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290695
<Riddell> "Why do we call Backports 'Unsupported Updates' in Adept?"  ScottK: that's software-properties
<Riddell> seems like a fair description, although confusing for people who are looking for "backports"
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Well since all the online docs talk about Backports, that's what we tell users when we discuss it with them, and that's what it's called in sources.list, I think it's a confusing situation.
<Riddell> poke glatzor
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> --> TODO
<seele> Riddell: ah, i wrote down the new time but i didnt know the channel changed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you know if anyone looked into bug 290695 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290695 in adeptmgr "Adept allows editing filenames in Details view" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290695
<seele> i gues it's over now
<Riddell> yep
<seele> stupid daylight time savings
<seele> didnt matter, i was out waiting in lines
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I took a quick look but I didn't find a way to fix it
<Riddell> seele: voting?
<seele> Riddell: yep
<seele> wait wasnt too bad, about an hour
<Riddell> seele: who did you vote for?
<seele> Riddell: Obama of course!
<Riddell> seele: well, we seem to have a surprisingly mccained channel here
<jjesse> need to go vote after i hang up from this support call
<Riddell> personally I wouldn't vote for anyone named after a type of microwave chips but I guess that's cultural :)
<Riddell> jjesse: you IRC during support calls?
<jjesse> all the time
<jjesse> i IRC while i wait for support to take me off hold
<jjesse> i dont answer support calls i call support myself
<seele> microwave chips?
<seele> Riddell: ew, potatoes in the microwave are gross
<smarter> Riddell: haha :)
<apachelogger> Hobbsee: btw, catching the kdelibs tarball issue would have required an uberprecise review before sponsoring
<apachelogger> if it weren't for the ABI breakage we probably wouldn't have noticed it all that quick
<smarter> a diff is not so hard to do, is it? :P
<Riddell> seele: would you vote for these?  http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=mccain+micro+chips :)
<apachelogger> always wanted to intimidate smater :D
<apachelogger> smarter: you as MOTU, do you alaways run diffs against the tarballs?
<smarter> nop, but your batscripts do that ;)
<apachelogger> now, they didn't back then
<seele> guns and furry animals?
 * seele gives Riddell a strange look
<Riddell> jdong: ok to put 4.1.3 into -backports?
<Riddell> nixternal: hmm, my login to fridge seems to have disappeared
<Riddell> nixternal: blizzz had a story, fancy tidying it up and publishing on fridge for him?
<blizzz> that would be great indeed :)
<Riddell> blizzz: is there a page which explains this?
<jdong> Riddell: no objections from me :) yay KDE4!
<blizzz> Riddell: not really, it is a translation of our german announcement which is the same concerning the content
<blizzz> however, you can always ask me
<blizzz> should be the same as here http://www.kubuntu-de.org/english/limber-up-the-wiki-for-kubuntu-8-10-intrepid-ibex-and-kde-4
<nixternal> I won't be able to do the Fridge stuff until tomorrow at the earliest
<nixternal> Riddell: ^^
<nixternal> at work now and then Obama rally later
<Riddell> ack
<blizzz> nixternal: tomorrow is fine
<seele> nixternal: chago is going to be rocking tonight!
 * seele does the obama dance
<seele> Gobama! Gobama!
<nixternal> seele: that it is
<nixternal> and I will be partying wtih them, though I could care less who wins
<apachelogger> jdong: btw, how much is becoming backporter going to cost?
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto needs an update
 * apachelogger pokes claydoh
 * claydoh pokes a back with his win2k
<jdong> apachelogger: not much at all :)
<jdong> apachelogger: you want to be one? :)
<apachelogger> jdong: yes :)
<apachelogger> claydoh: wanna update the adept how to?
 * Riddell out for an hour or three
<jdong> apachelogger: we should talk after I finish eating, but I think you'd be great for the team :)
<claydoh> um sure, oce I re enter all this data that ms access didn't save :(
<rgreening> ScottK: you want to help me with something, seeing you have an in in the server realm...
<apachelogger> \o/
<claydoh> gotta quick url apachelogger ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: above my poke
<apachelogger> claydoh: ^
<rgreening> ScottK: I have a requirement for tacacs+ server not in the repos. I'll prob package it myself. I'll need a motu to look at it if you are able.
<smarter> rgreening: REVU?
<rgreening> yeah. going ot try my hand at packaging from scrath :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: smarter is a MOTU and needs review practise ;-)
<smarter> :P
<rgreening> all right. smarter, help me with the correct process then.
<smarter> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU should help you
<apachelogger> smarter: seriously, good reviewing is more difficult than one might think
<smarter> probably, and it's time-consuming(if you want to see if the thing actually build)
<smarter> it would be handy if revu automatically built the packages :)
<smarter> rgreening: and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete shall become your bible :p
<rgreening> we need a Bat-REVU
<smarter> why?
<smarter> revu is good as it is
<smarter> let's keep batstuff limited
<rgreening> Bat-REVU would automate the shiz out of it
<smarter> you don't have to do a lot of things to publish on revu
<smarter> just register, wait or poke an admin, and dput revu packages_source.changes
<apachelogger> smarter: we had that once
<rgreening> k. thanks smarter.
<smarter> apachelogger: building packages for revu?
 * rgreening hunts down the tacacs source...
<smarter> rgreening: but just RTFW :P
<apachelogger> yes
<smarter> and why did it get removed?
<apachelogger> smarter: raphink wrote the revu-report script for that purpose
<apachelogger> smarter: I think it ate too much resource
<smarter> was this before the PPAs existed?
<apachelogger> yes, long time ago
<smarter> would be worth reimplementing it with a ppa
<apachelogger> when I was only using kubuntu part time and raphink was still around and the ubuntu prophet claimed to like KDE :P
<smarter> ^^'
<apachelogger> smarter: I think the build pool shrunk again
<apachelogger> so that might be difficult to do without blocking other builds
<smarter> they could get really low priority
<apachelogger> they still would get to build at some point
<apachelogger> and hold up other builds
<smarter> hmm
<NCommander> hey apachelogger
<rgreening> smarter: libauthen-tacacsplus-perl is for use with tacacs but no tacacs package exists to use it with. how stunned is stat
<rgreening> s/stat/that
<apachelogger> NCommander: hola, are you motu yet
<NCommander> apachelogger, not yet
 * NCommander is still waiting on his final +1
<rgreening> smarter: nm. it connects to a (possible) external tacacs server. so no requirement for a local one.. still..
 * NCommander is currently working on resolving the evil fontconfig bug in cairo
<rgreening> apachelogger: In the old konqueror for kde 3.5, I believe there was a google search on the about page. Do you know where I can easily get the patch for that? I wanted to try and make one for konqueror 4
<apachelogger> rgreening: lp/ubuntu/+source/kdebase I guess
<apachelogger> rgreening: I would appreciate if you would do that change upstream though
<rgreening> apachelogger: meaning KDE? or Debian?
<apachelogger> rgreening: KDE :P
<rgreening> ok, what process should I follow?
<apachelogger> rgreening: get the patch, make it work and look sexy with KDE 4, propose the patch to kde-devel@kde.org
<apachelogger> or maybe even kde-core-devel@kde.org
<apachelogger> considering the last is actually the right address ;-)
<rgreening> k
<rgreening> apachelogger: I was doing this for 4.1, I'm guessing KDE folks will want a 4.2 ver...
<apachelogger> rgreening: for 4.1?
<rgreening> Riddell asked about it, so I was going to get into updates for Intrepid first
<rgreening> apachelogger: ^
 * apachelogger isn't a fan of adding features in SRUs
<apachelogger> also it's against policy IIRC
<rgreening> apachelogger:  I'm going to play with it and see if I can make a patch. After, I'll fire it off to you and Riddell and we can figure out what to do with it if anything :)
<apachelogger> rgreening: I would target it for 4.2/9.04
<rgreening> I'll look into figuring out how to get 4.2 later...
<naee> are usb drives not mounting by default by design or a bug?
<Sime> koaka seems to have disappeared in the transition to intrepid.
<jussi01> Sime: you mean kooka?
<Sime> either way I can't find it and install it... :-/
<jussi01> !info skanlite | Sime
<ubottu> sime: skanlite (source: skanlite): KDE 4 image scanning application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2-kde4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1185 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<Sime> mmm never heard of that one
<Sime> thanks
<jussi01> Sime: you should use #kubuntu for support though :)
<JontheEchidna> kooka was in kdegraphics in kde3 iirc
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: just the guy I wanted to see - got a moment for a PM?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<jpds> claydoh!
<jpds> claydoh: Did you get my email on the ubuntu maine mailing list password?
<claydoh> jpds: !!
<claydoh> no
<claydoh> or I lost or spamfiltered it
<claydoh> how long back?
<jpds> claydoh: Ages. It's to do with https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=1068 (user/pass: ubuntu).
 * jpds headdesk - just saw your reply to it.
<claydoh> ahh then it sitting om my dead system. I *just* now got a drive encloseure so I can get my old data back
<jpds> claydoh: I see ticket #2806 is on the same topic, should I merge them together?
<claydoh> ahh yes jpds merge is good
<claydoh> no traffic other than spam on that list anyway
<claydoh> us Mainers are too far separated to get together
<jpds> claydoh: Done. I suggest trying to advertise the ticket between 9-17 UK time in #canonical-sysadmin to get them working on it.
<claydoh> ok, and thanks jpds !
<jpds> No problem.
 * jpds goes off to bed. Night all.
<KdeSudoNeedsRoot> hey. stop arguing about KdeSudo :)
<KdeSudoNeedsRoot> cuz I needs it
<KdeSudoNeedsRoot> doh! wrng chan
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-05
<Riddell> ooh nixternal's party is on BBC News channel
<Riddell> wonder if he's one of the people running in to get at the front
<jussi01> Riddell: really? :D
<Riddell> "Jaunty open for development"
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex Released- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | Merges!
<seele> yet begins the next crazy 6 months
<edt> anyone know anyway to fix a sig 11 in adept on 8.10 running on kvm-78 amd under 2.6.27 gentoo amd64?
<jdong> does it happen natively?
<edt> jdong only have it installed under kvm
<Riddell> edt: doing something specific?
<jdong> edt: well I'd first blame the virtualization setup for something like that, unless you can reproduce this segfault natively
<edt> it does happen on kvm-75 and kvm-77
<jdong> edt: but it could very well be an Adept bug regardless of virtualization setup :)
<edt> just starting adept - other apps seem to be working fine
<edt> its only adept that gets a sig 11 so far
<Riddell> edt: you'd need to get a backtrace
<Riddell> or upload the crash file with apport
<edt> I'll see if I cannot figure out apport
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: so do we want to merge kde packages with debian now?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yes
<Riddell> maybe we should do a batcave style wiki page
<JontheEchidna> sounds liek a good idea
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/JauntyKDEMerges will be where it goes
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: sounds like you're volunteering :)
<JontheEchidna> yes, I am :)
<JontheEchidna> in progress as we speak
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: start with pkg-kde-tools
<JontheEchidna> what is that?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: includes kde.mk file
<Riddell> which I put into cdbs as kde4.mk so we'll need to change that first
<Riddell> hhhellooo
<JontheEchidna> Ok, rough outline: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/JauntyKDEMerges
<JontheEchidna> I can't find a pkg-kde-tools package
<JontheEchidna> maybe I'm missing something
<jdong> "(Version 2 is in maintenance mode, which is also read as obsolete in the KDE world :D)"
<jdong> lol I feel mean for saying that
 * jdong karma-hugs kubuntu-devel
<jdong> love y'all :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<jdong> in the case of KTorrent it's probably true and not just a lighthearted jab :)
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex Released- http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUDSJauntySpecs | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/JauntyKDEMerges
 * rgreening yawns
<rgreening> nice page JontheEchidna
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> look familiar? :P
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> JontheEchidna is there a link for the process to follow?
<JontheEchidna> um
<JontheEchidna> jr did do a tutorial day on merges
<rgreening> cool.. that would be handy to have on that page
<JontheEchidna> oh nice, the 4.1.3 packages are hitting proposed
<JontheEchidna> :D
<rgreening> woo-hoo
<JontheEchidna> after they build we need test test test!
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Merging
<JontheEchidna> holy crap, my first plasma crash in forever
<JontheEchidna> well, other than the corner cases I've reproduced for bug triaging ;-)
<rgreening> heh
<ScottK> rgreening: Ping me when you need a review of your package.
<rgreening> ScottK: np. I think we are going to be busy with merges for the next few days... so I may wait until after that
<genii> Is there some tray applet for 5-a-day ?
<ScottK> genii: I'd ask in #ubuntu-bugs.
<genii> ScottK: Ok, thanks
 * NCommander works towards fixing KDE on lpia
<NCommander> is someone around who can upload?
<Riddell> NCommander: did you fix it?
<Riddell> "Estimated build start:
<Riddell> in 21 hours"
<Riddell> sigh
<larsivi> on the topic of translations, I tried to get a statement from the leader of the nn-team - he refuses, and is able to produce impressive amounts of venom over LP, Rosetta, their QA, and quality of translations coming from LP in general ...
<larsivi> refuses because he has said so much on this in the past without anything happening
<larsivi> he references these though:
<larsivi> http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDERosettaCollaboration
<larsivi> http://charismacode.blogspot.com/2007/01/powers-and-repositories-ubuntu-and.html
<larsivi> he mentions https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/44 which has been open since 2005
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [Medium,Fix released]
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what do you want promoted?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kde4libs in intrepid-backports
<Riddell> Hobbsee: kdepimlibs in intrepid-backports
<Hobbsee> all arches?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: i386 and amd64 only if that's possible
<larsivi> and to end, this was apparently recently said on a KDE (translations?) mailinglist - "LP2 [Launchpad 2] over my dead body"
<Hobbsee> Riddell: pimlibs needs to wait until the other libs are built?
<Riddell> kde-i18n-doc has had an anti-LP translations thread recently, there's not much can be said to counter it though
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yeah
<Hobbsee> Riddell: prodded kde4libs to start with
<Riddell> thanks
<Hobbsee> you're welcome.
<Riddell> hi danimo, more beasties?
<danimo> Riddell: still the kopete crash
<danimo> Riddell: QCA::isSupported ("tls") seems to crash here as qca tries to scan for its keystore
<danimo> Riddell: the qca openssl plugin is installed
<danimo> Riddell: any idea where to look for the keystore
<danimo> ?
<Riddell> off the top of my head, no idea
<Riddell> I'm trying to get kopete to talk to google Talk but I don't know if it's working
<danimo> kopete is behaving stupidly anyway
<danimo> it polls the screensaver dbus interface every second
<Riddell> that seems like a bad idea
<larsivi> Riddell: I'm connected to google talk with kopete
<Riddell> I didn't tick the "use ssl" box so it didn't connect, even if I later ticked it
<Riddell> removed my kopeterc and readded and now it connects ok
<danimo> Riddell: interesting, qcs crashes while loading /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/crypto/libqca-cyrus-sasl.so
 * danimo wonders where that is from
<Riddell> danimo: that doesn't exist http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libqca-cyrus-sasl.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<danimo> really odd
<Riddell> danimo: might you have it left over from a personal install?
<Tonio_> hi there
<danimo> Riddell: would surprise me but it reallycould have been an accident
<Riddell> try moving that file out the way
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just initiated a collegue to dput, and he uploaded a package in ubuntu/hardy by error...
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you drop that one please ?
<danimo> Riddell: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: package name is ass-nat-desktop
<Tonio_> hey danimo ! long time no see !
<danimo> heya Tonio_!
<Riddell> Tonio_: did he sign it?
<danimo> Tonio_: how's life?
<Riddell> Tonio_: with a key that would be accepted
<Tonio_> Riddell: the package is automatically signed, but the key is unknown to ubuntu
<Riddell> it won't get accepted then
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't know if that'll be pending of will be rejected in fact :)
<Tonio_> danimo: complicated ;) searching for an appartment, and no time available for search.... appart from that, everything's fine :)
<Tonio_> danimo: currently working on a shutdown automatic dist-upgrade process since that something people using ubunbu in corp environement are expecting
<danimo> Tonio_: cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: about that, I have put the code on my bzr, although most users don't care, that should be available in the repos since in corp environment, you don't want your users to perform the upgrade manually
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing to do with kubuntu, but still contributing on that point ;)
<Tonio_> danimo: and what about you ?
<danimo> Tonio_: almost finished uni, looking for apartments, too
<danimo> Tonio_: starting at qt sw on 1.1
<Riddell> Tonio_: commenting out /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades ?
<danimo> Riddell: yes, seems to be my fault after all :)
 * Riddell has a room for rent :)
<danimo> Riddell: works like a charm now
<danimo> Riddell: in berlin? :)
<Riddell> danimo: yay
<danimo> Riddell: still the polling annoys me, but there is little kubuntu can du
<danimo> do
<danimo> Riddell: oh, anther thing: why hasn't the default browser and mailer in kde3 been migrated to konq4/kontact4 or xdg-open?
<Tonio_> Riddell: silent upgrades have a big problem....
<Tonio_> Riddell: what if the user reboots in the meantime ? we had the issue :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's why I forked it to run at shutdown and talk to usplash
<Tonio_> Riddell: but basically it is a fork of it, yes :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm also working on a kubufox package that'll include oxygen theme and a few things to improve kde integration
<Tonio_> Riddell: most of our users use firefox so that's something we should take care about
<Tonio_> Riddell: and to conclude, I'll have the final response for the UDS this we....
<Tonio_> Riddell: should be okay but not confirmed at the moment
<Tonio_> danimo: hehe, I forgot it was renamed qt software :)
<danimo> Tonio_: it was
<Tonio_> danimo: and the configuration is still trolltech.conf :)
<danimo> Tonio_: we can't break that just to please our new owners
<Tonio_> danimo: true that ;)
<danimo> Tonio_: the domain is still trolltech.com, too btw
<Tonio_> danimo: will we see you at the uds on december ?
 * danimo notes the kopete screensaver idle timer is to blame for the polling
<danimo> uds?
<danimo> no, unlikel
<danimo> y
<Tonio_> ubuntu developer summit
<Riddell> danimo: we didn't do any settings upgrade other than have KDE does, something we should look at for jaunty is seeing where the upgrade problems are and making sure they are handled
<danimo> Riddell: isn't it a bit late at that point? that's something that  belongs into the beta program really
<danimo> people will try to upgrade and get their bloody nose now
<Riddell> danimo: there wasn't a prompted upgrade to 8.10, there will be for 9.04 so a good number will stay with 8.04 for another six months
<danimo> Riddell: no, but people will do upgrades unless they are told not to
<danimo> not all, but quite a lot
<Riddell> yep, and there's actually not as many problems as I might have expected
<larsivi> ... I experience many more than I expected ;)
<larsivi> *experienced
<Riddell> we should collect those..
<danimo> lol
<danimo> err, wrong window :)
<larsivi> Riddell: I got a feeling a lot where due to old kde4 packages (kubuntu-kde4-desktop I think), since these held back the intrepid packages
<Riddell> huh?  the upgrader will ensure they aren't held back
 * jussi01 hates upgrades - a clean reinstall every 6 months is a good think
<larsivi> Riddell: right, I got an issue after the reboot, so I probably missed the upgrader at that point - did the rest of the upgrades manually with apt-get
<larsivi> ah, one thing that doesn't work - calculator in krunner - really miss that from katapult
<danimo> larsivi: =10*4
<danimo> larsivi: try that
<larsivi> danimo: right - it works - still a bit unhappy about the = :P
<larsivi> and how could I have known?
<larsivi> in katapult it was at least possible to discover the feature by accident :P
<apachelogger_> I used KDE 2 years before I got told about that feature :P
<Riddell> KDE 2 didn't need the "="
<rgreening> ~time
<kubotu> rgreening: America - St Johns - Wed Nov 05 09:30 NST
 * rgreening tries to wake up
<apachelogger_> rgreening: did you do partying as well?
 * apachelogger_ thinks nixternal did party twittering yesterday :P
<rgreening> lol... no, but I stayed up to see the results.
<rgreening> It was after 2AM before I got to bed
<rgreening> not that I slept
<JontheEchidna> this is the first time in my life that the results have been announced on election day
<Riddell> ah JontheEchidna, all ready for your talk this evening?
<JontheEchidna> yup yup
<apachelogger_> what's it about anyway
<apachelogger_> and where is the transcript? ;-)
<JontheEchidna> telling everybody how we rape malone
<apachelogger_> ewww
<Riddell> might be a bad idea to use that exact phrasing
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> .!!!~~~~>Bat Pasted at http://paste.ubuntu.com/67896/
<JontheEchidna> top sekrit
<rgreening> hmm... top secret on the logged channel... New to the spy game are we?
<rgreening> :P
<JontheEchidna> as long as people don't notice it for 5 hours I'll be fine
<hunger> rgreening: It's sekrit, not secret. That is different.
<rgreening> heheh
<rgreening> Riddell: so, when do we start merge/sync? for Jaunty?
<apachelogger_> right now :P
<hunger> apachelogger_: Jaunty archives are open already?
<JontheEchidna> hunger: opened late last night
<Riddell> the question is do we merge to 4.1.3 then update to 4.2 alpha, or just go directly to 4.2 alpha
 * hunger needs to update sources.list.
<rgreening> uh-huh :)
<rgreening> lol
<Riddell> hunger: not yet!
<hunger> Riddell: Why not? I like to have a broken system:-)
<hunger> Gives me something to do:-)
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: it's battraining not bat training
<apachelogger_> however, maybe you meant bot training?
<JontheEchidna> bat triage-ing
<apachelogger_> Riddell: no fun for poor kubuntu devs ... when is the debian going to change it's packaging for 4.2?
<JontheEchidna> to overcome bug reports, you must become a bug report
<apachelogger_> JontheEchidna: that would still be battriaging
<apachelogger_> unless you want to triage bats
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger_> which is very weird
<hunger> apachelogger_: I guess bats are basically just a bigger kind of bugs.
<jussi01> hrm, what does the kubuntu dvd have on it as opposed to the cd? can someone point me to a good resource?
<rgreening> apachelogger: bats == rats + wings
<hunger> rgreening: rats is a security checking tool, but what is wings?
<apachelogger_> jussi01: if we had translations it probably would contain more of them :P
<jussi01> apachelogger_: hehe
<rgreening> mmm... wings with hot mustard sauce
<Riddell> jussi01:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.intrepid/annotate/740?file_id=dvd-20080319180711-zowlg0wlo9qw6kkq-1
<apachelogger_> you are all very weird
<rgreening> lol
 * apachelogger_ is alone in the office
<jussi01> apachelogger_: may I remind you how weird you are?
<hunger> apachelogger: Isen't that a prerequisite to hang out in developer channels?
<apachelogger_> oh, actually I am not, the cleaning lady is sneaking around
<jussi01> Riddell: thanks
<apachelogger_> makes me anxious pretty much
<apachelogger_> hunger: probably
 * hunger had a cleaning gentleman sneak around vacuum cleaning, too.
<hunger> Very tricky... towing a noisy vacuum cleaner while sneaking... nobody will hear the sneaking, even if you are doing it poorly.
<apachelogger_> uh, didn't think of that... might actually be worse than no vacuum clean, then again the cleaning lady is pretty good at sneaking
<apachelogger_> at times I think she is actually hovering instead of going
<hunger> apachelogger: hovering or hoovering?
<apachelogger_> hunger: hovering
<apachelogger_> that said s/going/walking/g
<Riddell> Hobbsee: awake to big up kdepimlibs in -backports?
<danimo> Riddell: I guess nobody uses his (k)ubuntu-installation with ipv6 assigned at boot?
<Riddell> danimo: not that I know of
<ScottK> Does anyone use IPv6?
 * danimo does, for his student dorm provides it
<danimo> Riddell: trouble is: network manager things I have an IP already and won't provide me with an ipv4 one
<danimo> Riddell: at least that's what I suspect. looking for ways to trace it down now
<danimo> ScottK: any idea how I can trace down network manager states?
<ScottK> not /me
<Riddell> danimo: asac would probably be your best chance to ask
<Riddell> -- MARK --
<danimo> Riddell: ok :)
<JontheEchidna> Could anybody look at bug 294165?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294165 in phonon "phonon 4.2.0: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294165
<nixternal> Riddell: nah, I was one of the people running to the bathroom when they let us in
<Riddell> nixternal: there I was looking out for you with your Kubuntu banner
<nixternal> hehe, no banners allowed
<nixternal> I was wearing my Creative Commons T-Shirt
<nixternal> don't have any Kubuntu swag yet :/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: for phonon merge, you kept changes to copyright that don't seem to need keeping
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: the .orig has a different md5sum
<Riddell> which I guess should be in the changelog
<jussi01> wow, Ive actually got into this bug reporting thing... am a lot less slack nowadays...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: oh wait, I'm reading the diff wrong, the copyright file is consistent with debian
<jussi01> Riddell: do you have any idea if koffice is planning to support opening and saving to MS Office formats?
<rgreening> Riddell: how much of the changelog to we merge? Just the relevant changes noted? like new release etc? I assume we done go back to say 4.1.1 or earlier if there are differences in the log
<Riddell> jussi01: they have done for half a decade
<Riddell> rgreening: all of it
<rgreening> oh... so whats the easy way to merge
<rgreening> :)
<jussi01> Riddell: really? is there something else I need to be installing?
<smarter> rgreening: diff, patch, and a bit of hand editing maybe
<rgreening> ouch
<Riddell> select and copy old changelog, look for the last debian version it was merged against, in the new changelog look for that version, paste in our changelog, remove debian one from there to bottom
 * smarter wonders if merging would be easier using merge feature of a VCS
<Riddell> jussi01: shouldn't be
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploaded!
<nixternal> ok, lets not just start uploading to increase upload count on that upload web site...lets upload stuff that isn't going to break the world...we have been good with this in the past and lets continue with this
<Riddell> nixternal: ?
<nixternal> Riddell: that is my pre-next-release speach I give every time :)
<nixternal> to bad the Ubuntu side doesn't listen...they upload everything, including the kitchen sink...which typically breaks stuff for me
<Riddell> and who got the most uploads in intrepid?
<smarter> Riddell: you I think :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: you did
<JontheEchidna> like 600 something
<Riddell> I so rock!
<smarter> :P
<JontheEchidna> okies, now to send the diff to debian
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uh oh, failed to build
<JontheEchidna> D:
<JontheEchidna> strange
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you changed it to use kde4.mk and that needs kdesdk-scripts
<JontheEchidna> o, ic
 * JontheEchidna prepares a fix
 * smarter wonders if he should quotes what nixternal said 10 minutes ago about not uploading stuff that doesn't work :P
<Riddell> I'm sure I remember him saying "yes we can"
<nixternal> smarter: I haven't uploaded a broken package yet \o/
<nixternal> since 2005 at that, 3 years of goodness!
<nixternal> then again, I had crimsun and Riddell beating me up to get it right
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67955/
<smarter> JontheEchidna: typo
<smarter> stop rushing things :P
<JontheEchidna> nano doesn't have spellcheck! :P
<smarter> it has
<smarter> LAME EXCUSE FAIL! :P
<smarter> use ^T (assuming it's properly configured)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/67956/
<JontheEchidna> smarter: error invoking "spell"
<Riddell> use a real text editor :)
<smarter> aptitude install spell I guess
<smarter> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=spell&mode=exactfilename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
 * smarter wonders why there is no ChanServ on #kubuntu-devel
<smarter> oh, seems to be the same for every ubuntu related channel, so ignore that :)
<jussi01> smarter: because no one has set it to be in here...
<bddebian> nixternal: So did you have any luck? :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: uploaded
<nixternal> bddebian: what kind of luck?
<bddebian> nixternal: With the girls? :)
<nixternal> last night?
<nixternal> I don't do well with liberal girls...the last one I had I divorced :P
<blueyed> Importing setting from 1.4 in amarok-kde4 (1.94) fails: "Error: Could not open Amarok 1.4 database: Driver not loaded Driver not loaded"
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: automoc seems to not require a merge
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: anything to sync?
<JontheEchidna> exactly the same version number
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: groovy, mark it as "up to date" or something in the wiki
<JontheEchidna> jcastro: where do I need to be for my talk in an hour and a half?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's in London, didn't you know?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Riddell> best get on a boat quick
<jcastro> JontheEchidna: ubuntu-classroom and ubuntu-classroom-chat
<JontheEchidna> soprano has a greater version than debian
<Riddell> win for us
<JontheEchidna> I seem to remember that soprano released a quiet bugfix release along with KDE 4.1.1
<Oxyhydrogen> sweet chicken salad
<Oxyhydrogen> stdin: bug 290589 is going to clash with 4.1.3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290589 in kde4libs "Long dbus command displayed on dialog when trying to mount hard drive via dolphin" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290589
<Oxyhydrogen> big time
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<stdin> can't the patch just be applied to 4.1.3?
<JontheEchidna> current experimental packages are at 4.1.3, do we base our merges off of intrepid-updates?
<JontheEchidna> or do we update to 4.1.3 for jaunty then merge?
<Oxyhydrogen> Riddell: IMHO we should connect merging and upgrading to 4.2
<Oxyhydrogen> stdin: if I didn't upload, yes, now that is going to be funnies
 * Oxyhydrogen is headached
<Riddell> Oxyhydrogen: it seems more risky to me, harder to notice the details amongst a larger diff
<Oxyhydrogen> Riddell: filterdiff it
<Oxyhydrogen> anyway
<Oxyhydrogen> JontheEchidna: merge is always based upon the last version published to development
<Oxyhydrogen> i.e. 4.1.2
<jcastro> JontheEchidna: a little bit over an hour until your session, need anything?
<Riddell> jcastro: give him a shoulder rub
<JontheEchidna> hmm, don't think I need anything
<jcastro> k
<Riddell> -- MARK --
<Riddell> two hours 15 minutes for a qt 4 compile
<seele> does the ubuntu live cd have gparted on it?
<Riddell> seele: yes
<Oxyhydrogen> Riddell: that sounds pretty slow, IIRC soyuz needs 1.5h for qt-copy
<Riddell> Oxyhydrogen: "Add mysql-server-5.0 as build dependency"  do you mind why that's needed for akonadi?
<Oxyhydrogen> Riddell: akonadi doesn't build with mysql support otherwise IIRC
 * Oxyhydrogen should have been more verbose in the changelog entry
<Riddell> does akonadi do anything without mysql support?
<Oxyhydrogen> no
<Oxyhydrogen> Riddell: I think we could technically also patch the cmakelists, if I am not compeltely mistaken that dep is only necessary because akonadi 1.0 does check for mysqld since it is a runtime dependency
<seele> Riddell: ok thanks
<Riddell> blueyed: try asking Nightrose
 * Nightrose popups
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> blueyed: wasup?
<Riddell> 16:22 < blueyed> Importing setting from 1.4 in amarok-kde4 (1.94) fails: "Error: Could not open Amarok 1.4 database: Driver not loaded Driver not loaded"
<blueyed> Riddell, Nightrose: installing libqt4-sql-sqlite fixed it, but then it crashes for me.. see http://dot.kde.org/1225822965/1225834281/1225836161/1225839997/#1225905581
 * Nightrose looks
<Nightrose> blueyed: thx - I will let sebr know and get back to you
<Nightrose> might take some time as he is likely in bed right now
<seele> ew, kubuntu isn't shutting down properly after that last update
<seele> hanging on acpid
<rgreening> kdetoys done Riddell: bug 294214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294214 in kdetoys "kdetoys 4.1.2: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294214
<rgreening> \o/ first merge
<rgreening> ^ Not sure I got it all correct... I think not... so review please
<Riddell> rgreening: the changelog should list all the changes we have from debian
<Riddell> you've listed the change from current intrepid which isn't very interesting
<Riddell> rgreening: also note that the .orig has a different md5
<rgreening> ok. I got the md5, what's the intepid comment? should it be jaunty?
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> rgreening: well you've said "minor change to kteatime.install" which is a change in debian you've merged in
<Riddell> but we want listed all the changes we have compared to debian
<rgreening> right... and
<rgreening> oh
<Riddell> so there's different build-deps
<Riddell> and all those replaces/conflicts
<rgreening> ok.
<Riddell> and our own kde4.mk
<JontheEchidna> the build deps are just ordered differently I think
<rgreening> k. redoc all the ubu changes too
<Riddell> exactly
 * rgreening goes back to hole in ground and digs up some new diffs
<JontheEchidna> ~facts about sand
<kubotu> [2/13] rgreening buries head in sand
<Riddell> the build-deps are extra, they probably aren't needed though
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> exactly
<rgreening> k
<Riddell> rgreening: can you build it in a pbuilder without those extra build-deps?
<rgreening> will try
<Riddell> thanks
<rgreening> np
 * rgreening is l3rnd!ng
<Riddell> Oxyhydrogen: fancy eyeing this over?  http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/tmp/akonadi_1.0.0-2ubuntu1.debdiff
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: where did you send the phonon diff for debian?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: debian-qt-kde mailing list
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: pkg-kde-talk@lists. alioth.debian.org is better, that's where the developers hang out
<Oxyhydrogen> Riddell: looking good
<Riddell> Oxyhydrogen: you too honey :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: is series supposed to be intrepid?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hah, well spotted
 * JontheEchidna has made that mistake too much
 * Oxyhydrogen has a script for that :P
 * Oxyhydrogen declares sensible accesibility his personal objective for jaunty
<rgreening> Riddell: should I change intrpid to jaunty in the changelog?
<Riddell> rgreening: yep
<Riddell> editing /usr/bin/dch probably a good idea
<jdong> walking in on ^^ that is a bit bizarre :D
<rgreening> ok.
<Oxyhydrogen> hm
<Oxyhydrogen> jdong: how so? :P
<Riddell> ** Ubuntu Open Week talk "Kubuntu - reinventing QA the resource-limited way" with elite Kubuntu developer JontheEchidna in a few minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
<jdong> Oxyhydrogen: Having a core-dev suggest "editing /usr/bin/dch" being a good idea :D
<jdong> out of context it is quite bizarre
<Oxyhydrogen> oh, I see :D
 * Oxyhydrogen sneaks over to classroom
 * JontheEchidna runs to Mexico
<Nightrose> good luck JontheEchidna :)
<Nightrose> rock them
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Riddell> andrunko: 18:08 < pusling> Riddell: adding mysql server as build-dependency with the current debian/rules file should not make a difference - and insteaf of patching the cmakelists, why not just change what's defined in debian/rules about path to mysql ?
<Riddell> oh, no apachelogger
<Riddell> ignore me andrunko
<Riddell> Oxyhydrogen: ^^
<seele> anyone have problems installing virtualbox in intrepid?
<seele> or an upgrade to intrepid but using an older kernel
<Riddell> seele: there was a problem with it needing the correct answers to the debconf prompts before it would compile the linux module I seem to remember
<seele> hmm.. i'm getting a missing sources error in /var/log/vbox-install.log when i run vboxdrv manually
<seele> the auto install failed (because of that i assume)
<Riddell> seele: mvo might be a good person to ask
<seele> Riddell: i've got someone helping me in #kubuntu but theyre just as confused
<rgreening> Riddell: bug 294214 - updated the diffs. can you have a peek?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294214 in kdetoys "kdetoys 4.1.2: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294214
<Oxyhydrogen> Riddell: please drop the kubuntu_01 patch from akonadi and change debian/rules to DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS += -DMYSQLD_EXECUTABLE=/usr/sbin/mysqld-akonadi
<Oxyhydrogen> Riddell: we still need to depend on mysql-server because of the hardlinking though
 * Nightrose hands JontheEchidna a cookie
<Nightrose> well done :)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna++
<JontheEchidna> yum ^_^
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 294322 ready for review
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294322 in kdeadmin "kdeadmin 4.1.2: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294322
<Riddell> rgreening: you kept in the extra build-depends?
<rgreening> I didn't think so
<Riddell> rgreening: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19395135/merged-to-debian.debdiff has them
<Riddell> from https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdetoys/+bug/294214/comments/6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294214 in kdetoys "kdetoys 4.1.2: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New]
<rgreening> Riddell: ah. I see that now. I keep getting confused reading the '-' and '+' and who has what. I'll try a rebuild without again.. my bad.
<rgreening> Riddell: just trying to finish up kdesdk
 * ScottK makes a general observation that we are over 5 months from Jaunty's release.  At this phase of the development cycle there is absolutely NO rush to get anything done.  Being careful is far more important than getting stuff finished by any particular time.
<Tm_T> ScottK: are we there yet?
<rgreening> lol
 * rgreening still wrapping my head around things
<ScottK> No bathroom breaks for Tm_T.
<Tm_T> ):
<rgreening> someone may need to slap me around a bit
 * Tm_T slaps rgreening around a bit
<rgreening> ty I needed that
 * ScottK slaps rgreening about with a dead fish so he'll have a nice smell to keep him focused. 
<ScottK> Oh, wait.
<Tm_T> ScottK: slapping rgreening is violating animal rights
 * ScottK remembers where rgreening lives and wonders if he'd notice.
 * rgreening groans in protestation
<rgreening> you know what they say "smells like fish... "
<rgreening> ScottK: can you review this upload? bug 294286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294286 in kdesdk "kdesdk 4.1.2: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294286
 * ScottK looks.
<JontheEchidna> in kdeartwork's kubuntu-debian-differences it says this:
<JontheEchidna> separate out files (slow)
<rgreening> ty ScottK. Let's hope it's better than what I did for kdetoys (my first stab)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: do you know what "-separate out files (slow)" in k-d-differences means?
<ScottK> rgreening: I think you have every debdiff in there except the one I need.  I need the one that if I grab the Debian package and apply it it's what you want uploaded.  In your terms I think it'd be debian to merged.
<rgreening> ScottK: blame JontheEchidna. He told me the 3 debdiff to do.
 * rgreening ducks and hides
<JontheEchidna> >.>
 * JontheEchidna is new at merges too
<ScottK> It's really only that one that's needed.
<rgreening> so ScottK, what should it be?
<ScottK> Debian to Merged.
<rgreening> ah reverse of the last one
<rgreening> patch --reverse
<ScottK> rgreening: To sponsor your merge, my workflow is to grab Debian's package, apply your diff, check it, upload it.
<rgreening> kk.
<rgreening> 1 sec I uploads it
<rgreening> ScottK: uploaded }:>
<rgreening> haha
 * rgreening needs a drink
<rgreening> ~order drink
 * kubotu slides drink down the bar to rgreening
<rgreening> hey ScottK, did you find it :)
 * ScottK is back.
<ryanakca> what would be the next smallest need-to-merge?
<ScottK> rgreening: Is the debian/changelog from Debian really missing so much history?
<NCommander> ScottK, can you help me figure out something w.r.t to dependencies on lpia?
<ScottK> NCommander: I can try.
<NCommander> ScottK, kde4bindings is not building because libplasma-dev can't install kdebase-workspace-data
<NCommander> But if you manually install it by hand, it works
<ScottK> NCommander: It's a circular build dep is the problem.
<NCommander> how can we resolve?
<ScottK> Not trivially.  It's on the list for 4.2 packaging.
<ScottK> rgreening: It was you who did the Python Plasma stuff, right?
<NCommander> ScottK, if I manually install kdebase-workspace-data, it works fine
<rgreening> ScottK: yeah..
 * rgreening cowers
<ScottK> So what's the solution rgreening?
<rgreening> 4.2
<rgreening> I spoke with Sime on it. It's resolved in 4.2 by moving libplasma to kdelibs
<rgreening> so when we package 4.2 it'll work correctly.
<rgreening> for 4.1.... unsure...
<rgreening> we could remove the patch temporarily
<rgreening> ScottK: re: the debian changelo... yeah, looks like the previous merges were incomplete I guess.
<ScottK> rgreening: OK.  There's an entry in there that says 'fakesync'.  Make sure there aren't any Ubuntu changelog entries left before that.
<rgreening> ScottK: I did what Riddell suggessted. Go back to the last merge and add in the previous changelog entires from debian to ours.
<ScottK> OK.
<rgreening> oh.
<ScottK> Yes.  I think that's good.
<rgreening> ScottK: I did the opposite
<rgreening> I merged the debian into ours rather then the reverse....
<rgreening> So, I need to redo the changelog.
<rgreening> ScottK: ^
<rgreening> crud
<ScottK> rgreening: OK.  Everything prior to 'fakesync' should be pure Debian.
<rgreening> so, I'll redo it? yes?
<rgreening> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> OK
<rgreening> ScottK: cool. I have to drop out for a while. I'll work on fixing that and kdetoys. I'll ping you later. Was everything else ok?
<ScottK> rgreening: Still looking.  Your debian/changelog entry should say you restored missing debian/changelog entries.
<rgreening> ScottK: k. will add that in
 * JontheEchidna makes note of the above^
<ScottK> rgreening: Just looking quickly I think I see other undocumented changes.  Please go through the debdiff and make sure you explain the full difference.
<ScottK> in debian/changelog
<rgreening> ScottK: thanks for the help. It's nice to have good sponsors who are helpful to us new folk :)
<rgreening> k
<ScottK> rgreening: Less work for me ...
<rgreening> np.
<rgreening> ok. off for a bit. cheerio
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: the .desktop files for xscreensavers in kdeartwork packages have to match the ones from the respective xscreensaver package
<Riddell> and ubuntu xscreensaver packages are layed out differently from debian
<Riddell> so files need shifted around
<JontheEchidna> ah, so that's why there's so much difference there
<Riddell> it's probably ok to just copy over what's in the existing kubuntu package but do check the xscreensaver packages changelogs for changes
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdeadmin uploaded
<Riddell> 4.1.3 seems all compiled, anyone tested it?
 * JontheEchidna has had the debs installed all week
<Riddell> tested from the PPA
<Riddell> groovy, 4.1.3 working well
<Riddell> I'll copy over to backports
<Riddell> Hobbsee: please big up kdepimlibs in backports when you wake up
<Riddell> it still hasn't compiled
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: "Bump Standards-Version to 3.8.0" <--- Please don't do.  Ubuntu Policy says specifically not to do that one.
<JontheEchidna> don't document standards change differences?
<ScottK> No.  Don't change it.
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> bug 294388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294388 in kdeartwork "kdeartwork 4.1.2: new changes from debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294388
<jtechidna> ScottK: all of our kde packages were changed to standards-version 3.8.0 throughout the 4.1.x cycle. should I change this back to match debian in these merges?
<ScottK> Hmmmm.
 * ScottK guesses not.
<Riddell> it makes no difference to the package
<Riddell> and keeping the delta small is good
<ScottK> Riddell: You're call.  I'd say drop the diff, but that's just me.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you be up for a little off hours archive admin'ing?
<ScottK> Riddell: If so, would you please look at intrepid-backports.   I've got most of the distrorelease specific dev tools queued up there.
<ScottK> Is 4.1.3 all queued up in intrepid-backports now?
<Riddell> ScottK: I wouldn't change it myself
<Riddell> ScottK: 4.1.3 is in backports, except kdepimlibs which still havn't compiled
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  I'll wait then.
<ScottK> Riddell: Wouldnt' change it to 3.8 or wouldn't change it back to what Debian has?
<Riddell> ScottK: I wouldn't change it, I'd keep the diff minimal and change it back, I also don't mind if people do change it but I see no advantage
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.  Makes sense.
<Riddell> ScottK: I don't see anything in intrepid-backports unapproved
<ScottK> Riddell: It's not source backports.  The regular kind.
<Riddell> ScottK: ubuntu-archive bugs?
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.
<jdong> Riddell: speaking of backports, I've got a firefox/xulrunner pair in gutsy-backports source needs-approval, no hurry :)
<jtechidna> One line in debian's changelog has 1 char trailing whitespace that ours doesn't have. Is it worth it to bring it to debian's attention?
<jtechidna> or should we just add the whitespace ourselves
<ScottK> jtechidna: Just match what they have.
<jtechidna> k
<Riddell> jdong: accepted
<Riddell> ScottK: backports waiting on syncs
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
 * ScottK assumes that means you've done your bit.
<Riddell> yes, needs flush command to run but can't since slangasek is doing debian syncs
<Riddell> ScottK: how about backporting cmake?
<ScottK> Sounds a little scary.
<Riddell> wouldn't think so
<ScottK> OK.  I need to run kids to ballet lessons.  Let me look at it a bit later.
<jdong> Riddell: awesomeness, thanks :)
<jtechidna> Riddell: bug 294429
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294429 in kdeaccessibility "kdeaccessibility 4.1.2: New changes from Debian require merge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294429
<vorian> why the hate on all these rejected packages?
<Riddell> vorian: hmm?
<vorian> Riddell: kdepim kdetoys kdebase-workspace kdebase kdegames all rejected
<Riddell> vorian: it'll be the backports that we did via the PPA
<Riddell> vorian: where do you see that?
<vorian> i had it via email
<vorian> from archive@ubuntu.com
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-06
<Hobbsee> Riddell: prodded.
<JontheEchidna> whoa, kdebase has less bugs than kdepim now o_O
<ScottK> Do we have a bug to comment about 4.1.3 and is it up to being copied?
<ScottK> OK.  Here we go for 4.1.3.  203 upgraded ....
<ScottK> Now keyboard shortcuts in Konqueror.  Anyone else got that?
<ScottK> Now/no
<ScottK> But ctrl w works.  ctrl f and f3 do not.
<rgreening> ScottK: Need to know what to do with a SRU on my kdesdk merge... I have it prepared currently without. Should I go ahead with that or add in the SRU change (bug 292322)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292322 in kdesdk "[SRU] kdesvn can't be installed alongside kdesdk" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292322
<rgreening> ScottK my merge bug is 294286 for reference
<rgreening> bug 294286
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294286 in kdesdk "kdesdk 4.1.2: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294286
<jussi01> grumble grumble... stpid ati drivers and jockey.... grumble grumble
<jussi01> oh, Hi everyone!
<Riddell> ScottK: finally able to flush those backports
<Riddell> that was a big sync being run
<davmor2> Riddell: should Kate pick up on context highlighting? So if I create a file with <a href="http://www.kubuntu.org">Kubuntu</a> and hit save as meh.html should the text in the open kate then get context highlighted like it does in gedit or only when reopening the file?
<seaLne> my experience would suggest only on reopening
<Riddell> davmor2: yes I seem to mind that happening in the past
<Riddell> I think the KDE 3 version set highlighting on save
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdeartwork and accessibility uploaded
<Riddell> rgreening: kdetoys seems fine, not sure why I thought it wasn't yesterday, uploaded
<JontheEchidna> good morning
<JontheEchidna> davmor2: I get highlighting on save, then changeing the file
<davmor2> JontheEchidna: I just did a default install plus updates and it didn't.  The text stays black.  However on reopening the file I saved the highlighting is then in place.
<davmor2> JontheEchidna: are you adding text then hitting save as or hitting save as and then adding text?
<JontheEchidna> saving, then hitting the enter key
<davmor2> JontheEchidna: Ah does now your right :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<davmor2> JontheEchidna: however still not the most usable feature :(  In gedit (for all it's woe's) you hit save as and it all becomes colourful which according to Riddell is what used to happen with Kate
<Riddell> rgreening: you're still working on kdesdk?
<Riddell> mm, how confusing of kate
<Riddell> should be reported upstream that
<Riddell> anyone done a test install of 4.1.3 from -backports?
<Nightrose> i installed it but didn't test
<Nightrose> no problems with the install
<Riddell> Nightrose: installed from -backports?
<Nightrose> where else could i get it? i also have the kde 4 ppa enabled
<Nightrose> so if it is in there it might as well be from that one
<Riddell> Nightrose: groovy sorted
<Nightrose> k k
<Riddell> it was in the kubuntu-updates-testing PPA too but you'd know if you had that
<Nightrose> yea - don't have that
<Riddell> ^seelenn^
<Riddell> mm, didn't want to do that
<rgreening> Riddell: there were two issues with kdetoys: 1) you wanted me to re-check the build deps and 2) ScottK corrected me on the changelog merge process (which I messed up). So, in kdetoys, we may have a couple of extra deps and the changelog entry may not be 100% correct. I hadn't had a chance to recheck either as I was in the process of fixing kdesdk (while I rewrot emy process notes)
<Riddell> rgreening: the deps look fine
<Riddell> we don't seem to need the extra ones they have
<Riddell> at least no problems in the cmake output or building
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. the changelog below the last merge was taken from ubuntu rather than debian
<Riddell> that's where it should be taken from no?
<rgreening> Riddell: according to ScottK: he says take from debian prior to last merge
<Riddell> that would lose all the ubuntu history
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: are you sure he didn't say take everything from debian after the last merge?
<rgreening> Riddell: that's what I thought.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: no, not that I think so. Cause he wanted me to put all the changes in at the merge
 * rgreening confused now...
<rgreening> I think we need ScottK to help clear this up. Riddell and ScottK should duke it out :)
<rgreening> <ScottK> rgreening: OK.  Everything prior to 'Fake sync' should be pure Debian.
<rgreening> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> sounds like we disagree :)
<rgreening> I like your way Riddell. Keeps the history.
<Riddell> that's my thinking
<rgreening> Ok, I'll redo kdesdk (again) and get you to sponsor it. :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Debian has updated their kde packages in experimental to 4.1.3 now. Should we wait until they package 4.2 to merge these?
<rgreening> Riddell: should my changelog entry then include historical changes made prior to the merge or just new stuff due to the merge? ScottK wanted every change listed in the merge note (as the history was going to be gone in his method).
<rgreening> JontheEchidna, Riddell: do we need to merge 4.1.2 if 4.1.3 is now there? Should we merge on 4.1.3 instead?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: jaunty don't have 4.1.3
<Riddell> merge on either, but no need to do a second merge
<Riddell> rgreening: it should include a "remaining changes" section which lists our differences to debian
<rgreening> Riddell: k
<Riddell> we also tend to include the same in KUBUNTU-DEBIAN-DIFFERENCES files in KDE packages
<JontheEchidna> ^very handy
<rgreening> Riddell: thee was a SRU for kdesdk. I believe I should include it. It's a small dep change.
<Riddell> rgreening: yes please do
<rgreening> k
<rgreening> Riddell: to send to debian should I email diff to pkg-kde-talk@lists.alioth.debian.org and is there anything else to do to notify debian?
<Riddell> rgreening: I put the debdiff between theirs and ours on a web server somewhere (attached to the bug is fine), e-mail the link to them and highlight anything that might interest them
<Riddell> s/highlight/summarise/
<rgreening> ok.
<rgreening> Riddell: so are we going to continue the merge on 4.1.2 or 4.1.3?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: you 'round?
<JontheEchidna> ya
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: you sticking with 4.1.2?
<rgreening> for merge?
<JontheEchidna> no clue what to do
<rgreening> yeah.
<rgreening> prob best to stick with what we started 4.1.2 and then carry the 4.1.3 changes forward to our 4.1.3...
<rgreening> and backport them for intrepid
<rgreening> though, that's a pain too
<rgreening> hrmph
<txwikinger> hi rgreening
<rgreening> txwikinger: hey
<Riddell> rgreening: whatever is current in debian
<Riddell> it doesn't really matter, we'll update to 4.2 once we've done the main merges
<rgreening> Riddell: so, should we redo the 4.1.2 ones we have done? if we start with 4.1.3 now
<Riddell> no
<rgreening> ok.
<Riddell> we just want debian's packaging, the upstream version doesn't matter for the reason I gave some moments ago
<rgreening> Since I haven't submitted kdesdk 4.1.2 is it ok to update the bug and do it with 4.1.3 then?
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<Riddell> rgreening: seems like it's just extra work for yourself
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ok, 4.1.2 it is then for that one.
<rgreening> thouh we need to make sure the SRU gets into our 4.1.3 ver
<Riddell> we won't have a 4.1.3 version
<Riddell> for the reason I gave some moments ago
<rgreening> oh, right.
<rgreening> got it now.
 * txwikinger wants the old clock plugin back
<rgreening> ~twitter update Patching, Updating and Merging.. oh my
<kubotu> status updated
<glade88> has the dolphin menu option "open as root" been removed completely?
<rgreening> Riddell: bug 294286 needs sponsor for upload (merge kdesdk)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294286 in kdesdk "kdesdk 4.1.2: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294286
 * Riddell takes a keek
<rgreening> Riddell: in LP, we have 4.1.2 for Jaunty, so we take that and match against the debian 4.1.3? which doesn't make sense to me... unless I misunderstand... or do we take the 4.1.3 from hardy and match against the 4.1.3 from debian and update the changelog to say jaunty? color me cunfussed...
<aparedes> hi. I have been using kubuntu for a little over a year and I want to help out. What can I do or who can I help?
<Riddell> rgreening: take the debian packaging (.orig and debian/ directory) and copy in our changes
<Riddell> hi aparedes!
<Riddell> aparedes: you've come to the right place, hang around here
<Riddell> aparedes: we have https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu although it's a little out of date
<Riddell> aparedes: right now we're doing merges (with debian) which requires a little packaging knowledge but hopefully not too much
<aparedes> Riddel: ok, ill check out the webpage
<Riddell> aparedes: there's also always bugs to triage and docs to update
<Riddell> aparedes: are you a coder, or a writer or a compiling type?
<Riddell> aparedes: are you running 8.10?
<aparedes> yes, i am running 8.10
<Riddell> good first step that :)
<Riddell> on thing I was looking for someone to take on earlier today was updating this page for 8.10 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<aparedes> Riddell: i would say im a coder but im starting, and i am up for anything. i am checking out the Repositories page.
<mornfall> Riddell: Hmm. What should I do with those bug reports I have started to receive about software-properties-kde?
<mornfall> Whom do I reassign, or should I close them right away?
<mornfall> People are confused that it's not the same app as adept, I guess.
<Riddell> mornfall: close and point them at launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties I guess
<Riddell> mornfall: unless it's to do with adept's integration with software-properties, in which case point them at launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept
<mornfall> Ok, will do, thanks.
<JontheEchidna> um, I think our soprano packages are still using /usr/lib/kde4/ as their prefix
<JontheEchidna> they're using old cdbs
<Riddell> dpkg -L libsoprano4  says not
<JontheEchidna> oh, that stuff in the cdbs is commented out
<JontheEchidna> nvm
<JontheEchidna> bug 294723 is what I'm looking at
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294723 in kdebase-runtime "nepomuk uses directory .kde4 instead of .kde to store its repository" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294723
<JontheEchidna> aha
<JontheEchidna> strigibackend/nepomukmainmodel.cpp:            kdeHome = QDir::homePath() + "/.kde4";
<Riddell> where's that?
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-runtime-4.1.3/nepomuk
<JontheEchidna> hardcoded into the strigi backend
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ew.. that should be a var KDEHOMEDIR or something correct?
<JontheEchidna> ya
<JontheEchidna> but that explains the above bug
<JontheEchidna> who knows how many other issues it has caused
<rgreening> explains why strigi doesn't work
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Riddell> it should use KDE_DEFAULT_HOME from cmake
<JontheEchidna> I'll work on this one
<JontheEchidna> I've always wanted to help upstream :]
<rgreening> Riddell: do we care about the Priority field in control files?
<Riddell> rgreening: should always be optional
<Riddell> doubt we have anything essential in KDE
<rgreening> ok. kdegames had extra and debina had it optional
<Riddell> follow debian
<rgreening> k
<JontheEchidna> actually it only uses .kde4 as a fallback path if QString kdeHome = getenv( "KDEHOME" ); is empty
<aparedes> Riddell: I have updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu to include Intrepid
<Riddell> aparedes: you rock!
<aparedes> anything else i can help out with?
<rgreening> good job aparedes
<rgreening> :)
<Riddell> aparedes: if that interested you I'm sure there's more kubuntu pages on that wiki which need updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=kubuntu&titlesearch=Titles
<Riddell> aparedes: or we can find something else
<rgreening> \o/
<aparedes> Riddell: well if there is something else, i would like to try it out. if not im glad to help with the wiki
<rgreening> wiki is definately in bad need of updates.
<rgreening> aparedes: what coding lang are you working with or comfortable with?
<Riddell> lots to be merged if packaging seems interesting
<aparedes> mostly c. but i also work with java and c++
<davmor2> Riddell: dragon player if you insert a dvd and select play media>from disc should it not throw up a warning that it can't play it as it's encrypted?
<Riddell> davmor2: we don't have any patches for that currently, but it should be something to aim for in jaunty
<davmor2> Riddell: Okay I'll add it to the test docs then as these will be the ones for jaunty :)
<aparedes> Riddell: packing does seem very intresting. what should i do or where should i start?
<Riddell> aparedes: this is a good question, rgreening where did you start with learning packaging?
<rgreening> Asking lots of questions and reading the Packaging wiki entry... one sec I'll dig it up
<seele> anyone know if system settings changed at all in 4.1.3?
<rgreening> aparedes: start by reading this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<Riddell> seele: looks the same to me
<rgreening> aparedes: once you have read though it, come let me know. You need to setup your build environment and I'll help you get that all straightened up.
 * rgreening puts on hit tudor hat
<seele> Riddell: ok thanks
<seele> oh
<seele> Riddell: the powerdevil stuff didnt change?
<aparedes> rgreening: thanks, ill get back to you as soon as i am done
<rgreening> np
<Riddell> seele: that would be up to powerdevil, it's module isn't part of system settings itself
<seele> ah, i thought they made a module for it.. ok
<glade88> JontheEchidna: who proposed the idea that kde4 panel could be dragged and re-positioned anywhere using the panel toolbar?
 * JontheEchidna shrugs
<glade88> hm.. ohhk
<JontheEchidna> they're going to put a more obvious button on it for dragging in 4.2
<Riddell> seele: yes I believe they have, but the source is powerdevil (which I don't have installed)
 * glade88 waits eagerly for 4.2 :)
<jussi01> is 4.1.3 around yet for testing?
<Riddell> jussi01: yes in backports
<jussi01> Riddell: if have backport enabled will it update automatically? or do I need to specifically install it?
<Riddell> jussi01: you would need to install updates as usual
<jussi01> Riddell: but I dont specifically need to apt-get install something
<jussi01> oh meh, ive updated without even knowing :D
<stdin> Riddell: should I give you a debdiff merging changes from bug #290589 to 4.1.3 in -backports? or do you want to wait
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290589 in kde4libs "Long dbus command displayed on dialog when trying to mount hard drive via dolphin" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290589
<Riddell> stdin: yeah can do
<stdin> Riddell: do you think I should have it close the bug in the changelog, or just reference it?
<Riddell> stdin: close in the changelog is easier
<Riddell> stdin: but what about jaunty?
<Riddell> I'm doing kde4libs now
<txwikinger> Is the jaunty environment already there?
<Riddell> txwikinger: jaunty exists, I wouldn't recommend upgrading to it
<txwikinger> :D
<txwikinger> certainly not until in 2 weeks when I might have my test machine up again :D
<stdin> Riddell: http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/kde4libs_4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid2.diff
<Nightrose> jussi01: jussio1: can I somehow pribe you to make new quassel packages from trunk for intrepid? that would make me _very_ happy
<jussi01> Nightrose: how soon do you want them?
<Nightrose> whenever you have time
<Nightrose> sooner = better of course ;-)
<jussi01> Nightrose: Ill be travelling for the next week or so, but after that, quite likely :D
<Nightrose> ok maybe i need to pribe apachelogger then
<Nightrose> apachelogger: honey can I have new quassel packages? :)
<jussi01> Nightrose: its "bribe" ;)
<Nightrose> ah
<Nightrose> thx
<jussi01> Nightrose: the current packaging should work just fine with the new source, so you could just update the source...
<Nightrose> would take me too long considering I should be studying :/
 * jussi01 huggle Nightrose
<Nightrose> :)
<rgreening> Riddell: bug 294780 - merge needs review/upload. This is the 4.1.2 (ubuntu) to 4.1.3 (debian). Hopefully I did it the way you wanted.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294780 in kdegames "kdegames 4.1.2: new changes from Debian (4.1.3) require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294780
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 294781 please, once you find the time :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294781 in kdepimlibs "kdepimlibs 4.1.2: New changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294781
<Riddell> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/68450/
<Riddell> dunno if that's your doing or mine
<stdin> damn, missing comma in my diff
<stdin> Riddell: ok, fixed the patch
<Riddell> three missing commas
<stdin> oh yeah, me being stupid
<seele> hmm.. i thought Nepomuk was changed to Semantic Desktop
<seele> i think in KDE SVN Sound is Multimedia as well
<stdin> ok, added the commas after "QObject* obj, const char* slot" and both "SLOT(slotProcessFinished(int, QProcess::ExitStatus))"
<Riddell> seele: changes were made in SVN, no translated strings for anywhere else so couldn't be changed
<ScottK> About apturl: [12:56] <mvo_> ScottK: it should be really easy now to write a qt frontend by just filling in the (few) needed UI functions
<seele> hmm
<ScottK> Someone really ought to do that ^^^
<ScottK> rgreening: RE firefox ^^
<rgreening> ScottK: yeah. me and mvo are discussing this.
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> rgreening: Please make sure this work is reflected on the Jaunty Specs page somewhere.
<rgreening> k
<rgreening> ScottK: done
<Riddell> rgreening: it would also be good to have it itegrated with konqueror
<ScottK> rgreening: Great.
<seele> is it just me or do other people do a face palm when they see the login manager ui?
<rgreening> Riddell: sure I'll add a note about that too...
<Riddell> seele: it has missing features but the UI seems ok to use
<seele> why are there numbers in the tabs?
<seele> nevermind.. i know the answer
<seele> there was a long thread on the kde-usability mailing list
<seele> the keyboard config stuff seems to be what most people complain about though
<seele> it's scattered amongst 3 or 4 sections
<seele> multimedia stuff too
<aparedes> rgreening: i have read the buildpackage wiki, and did some examples. do you any tips you can give me?
<rgreening> aparedes: do you have the pbuilder, etc. all setup?
<aparedes> yes and also i have done the pbuilder --create
<jussi01> Nightrose: I had a play around, but there are a few issues - some patches dont apply, so I gave up for now. sorry. got to go pack for my big trip.
<rgreening> aparedes: you will need a launchpad account as well. if you do not, then go set that up now.
<Nightrose> jussi01: thx :) - no problem
<Nightrose> and have fun with whatever you are going to do
<aparedes> rgreening: i already have one
<jussi01> Nightrose: UK, then Australia :D and I will :D
<Nightrose> jussi01: hehe sounds fun :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I assume we're not build-deping on libglib in kdebase to avoid gtk dependencies?
<Nightrose> take pictures!
<rgreening> aparedes: good. and signed the code of conduct and have a gpg key setup for sogning?
<rgreening> s/sogning/signing
<jussi01> Nightrose: I will :D - you can keep up to date here if you are interested :D http://lifematta.com/jussi01/photos/
<Nightrose> thx - will try
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, nvm, that was added by debian after our last merge. I don't think that'd pull in gtk anyway
<aparedes> rgreening: i have done that already
<rgreening> aparedes: I don't see your key on your launchpad page (https://launchpad.net/~aparedes)
<rgreening> aparedes: you will need launchpad setup with your key and sign the code of conduct (to be a ubuntero) to upload and to sign packages
<rgreening> aparedes: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<rgreening> https://launchpad.net/~aparedes/+editpgpkeys
<rgreening> aparedes: have you joined kubuntu users team? If not, you should
<claydoh> apachelogger: updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<claydoh> now to update https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<claydoh> but that may be a while I am leaving town for the weekend
<rgreening> claydoh... done earlier by aparedes (I believe)
<rgreening> \o/
<aparedes> https://launchpad.net/~alejandroparedes aparedes was taken
<claydoh> rgreening: sweet and aparedes thanks :)
<rgreening> aparedes: ah... my mistake. lol
<rgreening> aparedes: ok... let me have a quick look...
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 294798
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294798 in kdebase "kdebase 4.1.2: New changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294798
<aparedes> rgreening: how can i do a clearsign with an specific gpg key?
<rgreening> aparedes: in what context?
<aparedes> rgreening: i have several gpg keys and for the code of conduct i have to sign it with one in specific how can this be done
<rgreening> aparedes: hmmm... should be based on the e-mail address you use I think, or from the command line you can specify the key
 * JontheEchidna is feeling ambitious... gonna take on the kdebase-workspace merge
<rgreening> aparedes: I only have one key. maybe JontheEchidna or someone can answer...
<JontheEchidna> nope, I am not elite with the gpg
<rgreening> apachelogger or Riddell maybe then... ^
<aparedes> rgreening: i have found out how to do it. now i only have to sign into kubuntu users teams
<rgreening> ok. cool. share how you did it for the rest of the class :)
<rgreening> ^ aparedes (re the gpg signing)
<aparedes> gpg -u user id --clearsign
<rgreening> ty :)
<JontheEchidna> Looking at the debian changelog I can already tell this will be a fun merge :x
<rgreening> Riddell: bug 294780 merge kdegames ready now (when you have time).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294780 in kdegames "kdegames 4.1.2: new changes from Debian (4.1.3) require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294780
<rgreening> aparedes: I'll do up an e-mail and forward to you. It's a lot to type here... it should be enough to get you started though.
<aparedes> rgreening: thanks
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> aparedes: have you gotten pbuilder-hooks?
<rgreening> it's a add-on for pbuilder.
<aparedes> rgreening: no i havent. ill look for it
<rgreening> aparedes: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/pbuilder/pbuilder-hooks (you need bzr installed, and then download the hooks with bzr. Read the readme file to figure out how to set it up.
<rgreening> aparedes: See this for additional setup for ~/.pbuilderrc with ~/.pbuilder-hooks  http://paste.ubuntu.com/68508/
<rgreening> JontheEchidna is gone nutz with the merging :) Just a bad as I was with the 4.1.3 update.. hahah
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace will take quite a while
<JontheEchidna> we should have merged sooner, lol
<rgreening> heeh
<rgreening> It's taken me a while a) first time b) differing opinions/instructions and c) many fubars on my part...
<rgreening> but now I have 3 done and the instructions with which I am comfortable to use... :)
<aparedes> rgreening: i have setup the pbuilder-hooks
<rgreening> aparedes: excellent. So I just have to send you that e-mail on the merge process...
<aparedes> rgreening: good. thanks
<rgreening> it'll take me a little bit to type out... bare with me
<rgreening> :)
<DaSkreech> WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<DaSkreech> Creative Open sourced the drivers!!!!
<supert0nes> is vim mode in kate coming back before 4.2?
<DaSkreech> It's in there now
<DaSkreech> http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=soundblaster&thread.id=132288
<rgreening> aparedes: still around? I'm almost done. It's a lot to type :)
<aparedes> rgreening: im still here
<rgreening> k. almost done aparedes
<rakekniven> Can I ask a packaging question here?
<rgreening> rakekniven: sure, I'll see if I can answer
<rakekniven> found it out in the meanwhile
<rakekniven> thx
<Arby> Riddell: if you've got time I've got a couple more patches for s-c-p-kde.
<rgreening> aparedes: e-mail sent
<rgreening> let me know when you get it
<rgreening> aparedes: ^
<aparedes> rgreening: i got the email. ill check it out
<rgreening> k. It's rather long... :)
<rgreening> my fingers hurt now
<rgreening> :)
<seele> apachelogger: is there neon for intrepid?
<rgreening> seele: Yes, I believe so...
<rgreening> Pretty sure I tested that the other day
<supert0nes> kdebase hasn't compiled for a couple weeks tho because of failures
<supert0nes> in nightly
 * seele sends cookies to apachelogger 
<JontheEchidna> ubottu: tell me about debian bug 494427
<ubottu> Debian bug 494427 in kdebase-workspace "plasma: emptying trash from the trash plasmoid does not notify about trash" [Normal,Closed] http://bugs.debian.org/494427
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * JontheEchidna wonders how our current packages work :S
<JontheEchidna> oh, nvm I have way old packaging for base-workspace
<JontheEchidna> mmf, undocumented patches that we have that Debian does't are fun
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, would it be wise to remove the python-plasma patch from workspace? That makes the diff extremely large
<JontheEchidna> We could also remove the plasma-tooltips one while we're at it since it'll be implemented upstream next release
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: wouldn't we just have to put those packages back in?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: in kde4libs
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe not
<JontheEchidna> nevermind
<JontheEchidna> disregard me
<JontheEchidna> I'll remove the tooltips one though
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kubuntu_15_kickoff_ksmserver_logout.diff was applied upstream too, correct?
<seele> hmm.. it looks like im going to have to cancel the ubuntu usability testing activity.  there's just no interest from the loco
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yeah that can go
<Riddell> seele: find a more general group to take part, got a local LUG?
<seele> Riddell: 2 locos and multiple lugs were recruited.. no interest
<seele> it's not even testing for kubuntu.. so if the loco's aren't interested in helping me recruit then the project can just die
<Riddell> seems like just the sort of practical contribution they should be up for
<seele> the point was to get the loco's involved, not to give me a second job
<seele> Riddell: it was the idea of loco members to begin with! they just lost interest i guess
 * seele will make a cake.  cake makes everything better!
<Riddell> I made an apple pie earlier, worked well
<rgreening> I just made a boiler of beef stew
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> we can have a potluck
<rgreening> lol
 * JontheEchidna can bring apple pie icecream
 * Nightrose will bring tomato salad
<rgreening> mmm....
<seele> mmm.. tomatoes
<seele> i got an oatmeal cake mix and i'm going to try mixing pumpkin in it to make a pumpkin cake
<seele> dunno if it is going to work.  but as long as it cooks all the way through and doesnt burn, it cant end up too bad
<rgreening> lol
<JontheEchidna> *whew*
<JontheEchidna> bug 294912
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 294912 in kdebase-workspace "kdebase-workspace 4.1.2: New changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/294912
 * JontheEchidna dies
<rgreening> bwahahahaha
 * Nightrose revives JontheEchidna
<rgreening> glad you took that one
<Nightrose> can't lose you!
<JontheEchidna> I figure if I can get that one done properly I can get any merge done properly
<rgreening> I had a bad enough time with Qt when I merged it a while back.... I bet that made it easy for Riddell this time round :)
 * rgreening wished he coukd quit his current job and do this F/T
<Nightrose> rgreening: check out cannonicals jobs page and apply ;-)
<rgreening> Nightrose: I had a while back, but that was before I got my feet wet here... prob a good time to re-look at it.
<Nightrose> jep
<JontheEchidna> I think they're looking for somebody with 1337 C++ skills to work on upstream
<Nightrose> they are looking for other stuff as well
 * Nightrose hopes her bf gets that upstream kde job ;-)
<seele> ugh.. ate too much cheese
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-07
<NCommander> apachelogger, ping
<NCommander> I need someone running KDE3 to test something for me
<NCommander> ScottK, ping
<ScottK> NCommander: I have KDE 3.5.5, but no later easily accesible.
<apachelogger_> NCommander: congrats \o/
<NCommander> apachelogger, yup :-)
 * NCommander is already using his powers to backport, and to update packages, and to remove one of yours from the archive
<apachelogger_> hoooray
<apachelogger_> NCommander: which one has to go?
<NCommander> apachelogger, a KDE battery meter
<apachelogger_> :(
<apachelogger_> fortunately plasma 4.2 comes with a battery plasmoid :D
<Riddell> morning
<Arby> morning Riddell
<apachelogger_> Riddell: morning, why does system-config-printer-kde.desktop define or the complete path to it's icon? or why does it no store it's icon in hicolor? or the overall question: why does it not use the devices/printer.png?
<davmor2> Riddell: bug 283229 Bryce is asking for info is this actually an X/Nvidia issue or is it that the .desktop categories are incorrect?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283229 in nvidia-settings "Intrepid: Kubuntu Nvidia setting appears in applications->system and applications->settings" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283229
<apachelogger_> davmor2, Riddell: I don't think the problem lies within KDE
<apachelogger_> system and settings are both main categories, IMHO this behaviour is to be expected
<apachelogger_> about main categories "By including one of these categories in an application's desktop entry file the application will be ensured that it will show up in a section of the application menu dedicated to this category."
<apachelogger_> sounds like ksycoca does exactly what the spec says
<Riddell> davmor2: yeah, it should only include one of those categories
<Riddell> apachelogger_: the s-c-p-k icon setup is a relic of its pre-KDE days
<Riddell> actually I think that's just copied directly from the gtk one
<Riddell> feel free to fix it in svn, or I will in a bit
<apachelogger_> Riddell: svn?
<apachelogger_> I just committed desktop file fixes to a bzr branch ;-)
<apachelogger_> lp:~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kde-port
<Riddell> apachelogger_: it's in kdeadmin now
<apachelogger_> fair enough, will commit in a bit
<apachelogger_> Riddell: btw, kde-icons-mono almost completely themes a default installation now :D
<apachelogger_> we probably need to introduce kubuntu-icons-mono to include icons like jockey-kde
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> there is a gnome mono icon theme, I don't know if that has a jockey one (probably not)
<apachelogger_> Riddell: I wasn't too convinced of the gnome accessibility profiles, at least the high-contrast one seemed a little off the target
<Riddell> apachelogger_: right, KDE does much better at that
<Riddell> just a shame the widget AP-SPI stuff still isn't anything much usable
 * apachelogger_ wasn't even able to find sensible documentation about it
<Riddell> why..won't..kde4libs..compile?!
<apachelogger_> I can buy a new sound card \o/
<apachelogger_> http://forums.creative.com/creativelabs/board/message?board.id=soundblaster&thread.id=132288
<apachelogger_> Riddell: it doesn't?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: the intrepid-backport does, my merge doesn't
<Riddell> so it's something silly I've done
<Riddell> I did have -DKDE4_ENABLE_EXPERIMENTAL_LIB_EXPORT=on which will break it lots
<Riddell> but even without that I get the error
<Riddell> anyway, trying again
<apachelogger_> meh, why does one have to deliver server racks on friday at 11:35 -.-
<apachelogger_> so much for the early off
 * apachelogger_ goes installing rack units
<Riddell> got your own rack units?  that must be quite some geek house you have there :)
<Riddell> DEB_KDE_LINK_WITH_AS_NEEDED ?= yes
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> that seems to be what's affecting it, but that hasn't changed why didn't it affect it before
<ScottK> Riddell: Maybe different default gcc options for Jaunty?
<Riddell> ScottK: nope, building on intrepid has same issue
<Riddell> it's a patch
<Riddell> now I just have to work out which one..
<Riddell> 18_always_set_cmake_policy.diff seems a likely candidate
<smarter> hi
<smarter> I just upgraded to 4.1.3 and opened Konqueror which greeted me with something like "can't launch Konqueror, version mismatch of Konqueror about dialog (4.1.3)", then it crashed
<smarter> I launched it again and it works
<Riddell> spooky
<smarter> so maybe we should say to the user(using the notifier?) to restart Konqueror if it's running
<Riddell> that would be a good use of upgrade hooks indeed
<smarter> and restart it ourself if it's running in the background
<smarter> (with the --preload option)
<smarter> yup
<smarter> I wonder if other apps could have the same problem
<larsivi> in LP - how can I find "my" bugs?
<smarter> larsivi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~username
<smarter> if I recall correctly
<larsivi> smarter: doesn't work
<larsivi> ah, it probably does - just didn't have the username I though :P
<larsivi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdepim/+bug/293081 is fixed upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293081 in kdepim "knode leaks memory" [Undecided,New]
<larsivi> it would be sweet if it could be uploaded as I can't really use knode without the fix
<larsivi> which packages must I install to get proper back traces?
<larsivi> found them
<ScottK> smarter: I wonder if that's related to the bug I emailed to kubuntu-devel about last night?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah I didn't bother with merging the EXPERIMENTAL_LIB stuffs for the one package I saw it in
<Riddell> much as I respect Debian for wanting to fix unnecessary linking, I've no desire for potential extra linking breakage myself :)
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<smarter> ScottK: don't think so, but I'm not a Konqueror expert :)
<seele> apachelogger: Error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-nightly-kdelibs_20081107.7+svn881008-0neon1_i386.deb : trying to overwrite `/opt/kde-nightly/share/kde4/servicetypes/plasma-animator.desktop', which is also in package kde-nightly-kdebase.
<smarter> ScottK: but the bug you pointed might be the reason why sometimes Konquero randomly forget all my historic
<larsivi>  and konqueror doesn't accept Ctrl+F for searching :(
<smarter> it does here
<larsivi> I was able to do it once by resetting the shortcut - but now it does'nt again ...
<larsivi> maybe I should close all the sessions I have from before the upgrade :P
<smarter> apachelogger: same problem than seele on amd64 but with an older package(20081024.1+svn875549-0neon1_amd64.deb) and different files, are the amd64 builds broken?
<smarter> larsivi: try kquitapp konqueror
<larsivi> smarter: part of my reluctance is in the fact that I'd like to keep the pages available
<ScottK> larsivi: I've had that same problem (ctrl-F) but it works in some windows and not others.
 * smarter thinks it happened to him too
<smarter> yeah for random bug :p
<larsivi> I notice that it is problematic with settings in konqueror and multiple windows - the other windows may overwrite/reset on quit?
<larsivi> what should kquitapp do - nothing happened
<JontheEchidna> kquitapp plasma would quit plasma
<larsivi> oh, hmm ... didn't find konqueror
<larsivi> jikes! I have many more konqu instances than windows
<larsivi> I think we says killall
<larsivi> yay! - ctrl+f works now
<JontheEchidna> \o rgreening
<rgreening> o/ JontheEchidna
 * rgreening is not fully awake yet
<Riddell> smarter: your patch seems to cause my error
<Riddell> make[2]: *** No rule to make target `lib/libkdecore.so}', needed by `lib/libsolid.so.4.1.0'. Stop.
<Riddell> not smarter
<Riddell> stdin
<Riddell> sorry
<smarter> :)
<Riddell> stdin: I think it needs ${KDE4_KDECORE_LIBS} instead of that hand coded kdecore bit
<Riddell> stdin: is the Messages.sh in your patch your doing or from upstream?
<stdin> Riddell: Messages.sh is mine
<Riddell> stdin: is that a new .pot file it makes?
<stdin> it gets extract-messages.sh to generate the .pot, I did have it set to put the strings in kdelibs5.pot, but that made it get overwritten
<Riddell> stdin: and does solid know to use that .pot?
<stdin> I don't know much/anything about translations, so I don't know if it does
<mitsarionas> hi... I recently got an unknown applet error in some plasmoids... (notes, skow desktop...) any ideas?
<seele> hmm.. knetworkmanager is loading as a window instead of a systray app?
<seele> how do i get it back in to the systray?
<seele> ScottK: btw, i never figured out why kmail was crashing but i'm assuming it had something to do with the upgrade.  i had to start with clean config files and import mail
<ScottK> Mine seems to be less crashy recently.  Not sure why.
<rgreening> aparedes: hey. Did my e-mail help?
<aparedes> rgreening: yes i was about to ask some things actually. I chose a package to try it out. and checking the debdiff the only thing i found was a bump build-deps and some changes to some codes. that is the only thing i have to change?
<ScottK> Riddell: I can confirm that all my ctrl-F problems with Konqueror were instances I had going before the upgrade to 4.1.3 and new ones are fine.
<rgreening> aparedes: quite possibly.
<rgreening> aparedes: give it a shot, open the bug report and post the diffs. we'll review.
<larsivi> ScottK: I had my sessions since before the intrepid upgrade :)
<rgreening> aparedes: make sure you mark in the wiki the package you are working on (if you haven't yet).
<aparedes> rgreening: ok. i didnt because it was my first, and i wasnt sure what was going to happen. but ill mark it
<rgreening> Riddell: I added a simple merge workflow/process to the JauntyKDEMerges for any new people trying to figure this out. Hopefully it helps others avoid some of the missteps I had initially :)
<rgreening> aparedes: np
<rgreening> aparedes: I updated the wiki. See the notes there (I have updated them from the e-mail I sent you... so that will be the most accurate from now on).
<Riddell> there are simpler packages to do for people starting on packaging I'm sure
<rgreening> Riddell: Probably, however, nothing like trial by fire. Besides, I provided some great tutoring :)
<rgreening> Riddell: now that I worked the kinks out of the process for myself
<rgreening> :P
<Riddell> :)
<rgreening> Riddell: did you read the e-mail or see the wiki update? I placed the process that I am using there. Makes it easier to follow...
<Riddell> not yet, will do
<rgreening> aparedes: note, because debian bunped to 4.1.3 and we are using 4.1.2, you will dee differences in stuff outside the PACKAGE-x.x.x/debian dir. We are not concered with these. So, please remove them form your diffs and don't use them for making any notes/changes. Just stuff in the debian dir.
<aparedes> rgreening: so what you mean is only changelog and control are to be modified?
<rgreening> aparedes: well, anything in the debian dir is fair game. for example, Debian could clean up one of the .install files, and we should too. So, it would get noted in the changelog and we would actually make the change to the .install file to make it match Debians.
<rgreening> aparedes:  So, in the diff, you are looking for entries which start with 'diff -Nru PACKAGE-x.x.x/debian/'
<aparedes> rgreening: oh ok. good. i think i got it now
<rgreening> np. took me a few times and lots of questions. Eventually, you get a process figured out (like I showed you) and if it works for you, excellent. Feel free to tweak it after you get a few under your belt. I'm sure it could be improved upon (like an automate changelog merger script).
<ScottK> apachelogger: It'd be really good to have this included in Jaunty with Amarok 2.0: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=92543
<Nightrose> ScottK: we are still pondering upstream which services to install by default - npr and bbs are high on the list
<Nightrose> *BBC
<ScottK> Riddell: Should we update our 4.1.3 package to include the patch for https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172182
<ubottu> KDE bug 172182 in http "HTTP cache cleaner is broken and makes caching mostly useless" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<ScottK> Nightrose: Great.  Those are both ones I would like to see.
<Nightrose> *nod*
<ScottK> Nightrose: I think the NPR one is particularly important generally because they've freed their entire archive of programming, not just the current stuff.
<Nightrose> ScottK: we just don't want to overdo it - but since those two and librivox don't require a setup and "just work" it is likely that those three are going to make it
 * ScottK listens to NPR new a lot and wants it for that.
<Nightrose> jep
<ScottK> new/news
<ScottK> Great.
<Riddell> ScottK: that would seem sensible
 * ScottK does
<ScottK> Anyone else have changes for kdelibs in 4.1.3 while I'm at it?
<Riddell> ScottK: smarter had that patch, not sure if it got uploaded
<Riddell> http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/kde4libs_4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid2.diff
<ScottK> I'll check what's there now.
<Riddell> it needs ${KDE4_KDECORE_LIBS} instead of that hand coded kdecore bit
<Riddell> and it was stdin not smarter, again.  you are different people!
<rgreening> ~facts about smarter
<kubotu> [4/13] smarter is not smarter. [10/13] smarter is an anagram for smarter's last name
<ScottK> Riddell: Looking at the kde4libs Launchpad page, it looks like there is a kde4libs package in intrepid-proposed with the identical revision number as in Jaunty ...
<ScottK> Not sure if we care since we know it won't get released that way.
<Riddell> ScottK: the intrepid-proposed got copied to jaunty
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> I'm about to upload a newer version to jaunty
<stdin> Riddell: more like: http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/2_kde4libs_4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid2.diff ?
<stdin> opps, left something in there
<stdin> there we go
<ScottK> Riddell: Let me know when you like ^^^ patch and I'll add it to my intrepid-backports update.
<Riddell> stdin: that still misses those three commas
<stdin> Riddell: opps, forgot to quilt refresh last time, should be there now
<Riddell> ScottK, stdin: looking good now
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  BTW, MOTU can do source uploads to *-backports now, so that opens this process up a bit if you want.
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdepimlibs uploaded
 * JontheEchidna just got the lpia fail email
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: thanks for taking the base ones, I'm afraid kde4libs is taking me longer than I expected (mostly for silly reasons of my own fault)
<aparedes> rgreening: in the changelog what should i do? debian has 2 updates for the package and kubuntu is staying in the same as intrepid
<Riddell> aparedes: include the changelog entries from debian, adding your own one at the top for us
<ScottK> stdin: intrepid/intrepid-backports in debian/changelog (fyi, I'll fix it).
<rgreening> aparedes: what Riddell said.
<aparedes> thanks
<rgreening> np aparedes.
<stdin> hmm, wonder why I missed that
<rgreening> aparedes: enjoying it all :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: you're welcome
<JontheEchidna> runtime is almost ready for review
<aparedes> rgreening: yes i do. i like doing things that are basic and people just take for granted
<rgreening> Riddell: in kdeutils debian has Recommends: ncompress, unzip, zip, zoo, bzip2, p7zip-full for ark and we use Suggests... should we move to recommends or leave as Suggests?
<JontheEchidna> I just need to make sure I didn't do anything stupid
<rgreening> aparedes: nothing basic about this. It's an essential part of the workflow for us. Tedious, but essential.
<ScottK> Don't we all.
<ScottK> aparedes: Merges are actually much harder than they look once you know enough to consider what changes we should send back to Debian, what changes we should drop, etc.
<Riddell> rgreening: which of those are in main
<Riddell> rgreening: don't recommend the ones in universe (unlike Debian our recommends want to end up on the CD)
 * ScottK looks for his quilt cheat sheet.
<aparedes> sorry i chose badly my words, by basic i was trying to say the bottom part not that they were easy
<rgreening> ok. Riddell, is there a quick apt command to check where a package is?
<Riddell> apt-cache show
<Riddell> look at the location
<rgreening> ah. k. ty
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdebase uploaded
<JontheEchidna> cool
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: do you know what this is for in kdebase-workspace?
<Riddell> +DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS += -DKDE4_KDM_PAM_SERVICE=kdm -DKDE4_KSCREENSAVER_PAM_SERVICE=kscreensaver
<Riddell> -DKDE4_KCHECKPASS_PAM_SERVICE=kcheckpass
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the pam files for kscreensaver and kcheckpass that apachelogger made up
<Riddell> ah right, clever chap that apachelogger
<JontheEchidna> yup
<ScottK> Riddell: Where is this hand coded kdecore stuff that needs changing?
<JontheEchidna> bug 295219 is awaiting after you get through the monster that is kdebase-workspace ;-)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295219 in kdebase-runtime "kdebase-runtime 4.1.2: New changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295219
<JontheEchidna> runtime is much more tame
 * JontheEchidna prepares diffs to send to debian
<Riddell> ScottK: stdin already changed it
<Riddell> in http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/2_kde4libs_4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid2.diff
<ScottK> Riddell: OK.  Got that.  Thanks.
<ScottK> No wonder I couldn't find anything else.
<ScottK> I thought we weren't uploading 4.1.3 to Jaunty?
<ScottK> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/kdegames/4:4.1.3-1ubuntu1
<Riddell> ScottK: one step at a time is much easier than doing two steps in one
 * rgreening likes the two-step *la-la-lala-la-la*
<ScottK> OK.  No problem, just wanted to make sure we didn't upload the wrong thing by mistake.
<rgreening> Who is using konversation? I think I found a bug... need someone else to test something out...
<aparedes> could someone review my debdiffs and tell me if they are ok ore what i need to do? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/295227
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295227 in kdemultimedia "kdemultimedia 4.1.2: new changes from Debian (4.1.3) require merging" [Undecided,New]
<aparedes> rgreening: i am using konversation
<rgreening> aparedes: can you open multiple channels, and then click the one on the furthest right. Then, click the close button to the right of it. Does it close the last tab or a different one?
<aparedes> rgreening: it closed the last tab.
<rgreening> aparedes: open a chat with me, so I can test that way as well..
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdebase-runtime uploaded
 * Riddell out to pick up car from MOT
 * JontheEchidna waves
 * ScottK does $WORK while kde4libs builds.
<rgreening> aparedes: hmm.. ok, I can;'t dup the issue. I has #plasma opened next to the window with aparedes earlier, oened aparedes and hit close. It closed #plasma instead. Can't duplicate it... weird.
<rgreening> aparedes: ty for testing
<aparedes> rgreening: no problem
<JontheEchidna> aparedes: Debian bumped the version of cmake they build-depend against to 2.6, I'd suggest we do the same
<JontheEchidna> I would also note that we kept our conflict/replaces on -kde4 packages
<JontheEchidna> Also debian added kdemultimedia to kdemultimedia-dbg's suggests
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: We'll need to keep those through the next LTS for LTS to LTS upgrades.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yes, I'm saying that we need to document that we keep them
<ScottK> Yes.  Good point.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, I see what you're saying, eheh
<JontheEchidna> :P
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Fail on your patch: In file included from /tmp/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.3/solid/solid/backends/hal/halstorageaccess.cpp:30: /tmp/buildd/kde4libs-4.1.3/kdecore/localization/klocalizedstring.h:22:28: error: kdecore_export.h: No such file or directory
<stdin> ok...
<ScottK> stdin: When you get that sorted, please just give me the diff from your last patch, not the full debdiff.
<stdin> ScottK: try http://stdin.me.uk/diffs/mini.diff
 * ScottK-laptop tries
<ScottK-laptop> After /me finds the quilt cheat sheet again.
<xerosis> zxxxxx
<aparedes> JontheEchidna: thank you for reviewing the debdiffs. I have corrected them
<JontheEchidna> You're welcome :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oops, removing the plasma tooltips patch broke the pythonoid patch
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: lol
<little> Are there any developers here who can answer a question about the linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-21-generic update?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: tsk
<Riddell> little: nope, we do KDE
<little> riddell: Ah, okay, thanks - heading that way --->
<seele> anyone planning on going to camp kde?
<ScottK-laptop> stdin: Still fail.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/68925/
<Riddell> seele: no current plans
<stdin> ${KDE4_INCLUDE_DIR} doesn't seems to want to work there
<Riddell> I uploaded http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kubuntu_06_user_disk_mounting.diff
 * ScottK-laptop grabs
<stdin> yeah, ${PROJECT_SOURCE_DIR}/kdecore works there instead
 * seele forgot she "volunteered" to be uds crew
<seele> i wonder if the crew tshirts will be black :-/
<jjesse> hopefully :)
<seele> Riddell: well if the cool people aren't going..
<jjesse> seele i think we are doing crew duty the same day?
<seele> jjesse: yep!
<jjesse> seele don't worry i forgot i volunettered for crew duty as well :)
<seele> at least jorge had the sense to put two kubuntu people together ;)
<jjesse> yeah gotta keep those crazy kubuntu people together
<JontheEchidna> bug 295258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295258 in kdeplasma-addons "kdeplasma-addons 4.1.2: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295258
<Riddell> aparedes: your kdemultimedia merge looks good
<rgreening> bug 295256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295256 in kdeutils "kdeutils 4.1.2: new changes from Debian (4.1.3) require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295256
<Riddell> aparedes: only trouble is your diff includes the differences from the upstream version (since yuo merge from debian's 4.1.3 to our 4.1.2)
<Riddell> aparedes: oh I see, that's only in debian-to-merged.debdiff, fair enough, current-to-merged.debdiff is easy to read
<Riddell> aparedes: so, perfect, full marks first shot :)
<rgreening> *whew* though I was going to have an issue as well...
 * rgreening wears the tutoring hat well
<Riddell> if the upstream version is different I'd just do a diff of the respective debian/ directories rather than a full debdiff
<rgreening> Riddell: hmm... yeah, that makes sense. I hadn't thought of that at the time. Good point.
<Riddell> oh wait, i see a problem
<rgreening> Oo
<Riddell> aparedes: version number should be 4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1  not 0ubuntu1  now it's merged with Debian it should take the Debian revision
<Riddell> aparedes: ok, uploaded, please close that bug and e-mail debian packagers pkg-kde-talk@lists.alioth. debian.org pointing at the bug and pointing out the main difference is that kubuntu_02 patch which they may or may not be interested in
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: in bug 295258 debian-to-current.debdiff should be debian-to-merged.debdiff ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295258 in kdeplasma-addons "kdeplasma-addons 4.1.2: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295258
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: Yes, I just mis-named it
<JontheEchidna> oops ^_^
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you kept 97_fix_target_link_libraries.diff ?
<JontheEchidna> do we not want that?
<JontheEchidna> I testbuilt the package and it seemed to build ok, so I don't think it'll break anything
<Riddell> we shouldn't need it, it's only there because debian does the reduce library linking thing
<Riddell> it won't break anything by having it indeed
<JontheEchidna> oh
<Riddell> but it's a hassle to maintain is all
<JontheEchidna> ok, then I'll remove it and reupload the diffs
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: don't worry, I can do it easier
<JontheEchidna> ok, thanks
<Riddell> a simple case of rm
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you redo kdebase-workspace?
<JontheEchidna> oh, right. I assume we would just want to add back in the tooltips patch?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: yeah that seems easiest
 * DaSkreech prods seele
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I was hoping you'd do that and test compile it :)
<rgreening> Riddell: 97_fix_target_link_libraries. is in kdeutils too...
<Riddell> rgreening: I'd remove it
<rgreening> Riddell: ok, then let me fix the diffs and resent...
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ok, will do
<glade88> http://sayakb.blogspot.com/search/label/KDE413Testing <<< okay to share? I mean the info about taking it from the kubuntu members ppa archives
<ScottK> glade88: It's in intrepid-backports now.
<glade88> ScottK: aah.. just saw http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1.3 .. thanks
<DaSkreech> hi jjesse
<JontheEchidna> Does the KDE4 version of Kopete do IRC?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: n
<JontheEchidna> according to debian's package desc it does :P
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: no pluging ported form 3.5 ver
<JontheEchidna> ya, I know
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: it's up for grabs if someone wants to port it...
 * JontheEchidna runs
 * rgreening was thinking about it
<jjesse> hello who ever said hi :)
<JontheEchidna> I think IRC should be handled by a proper client anyway
<jjesse> wasn't paying asttention ;)
<glade88> JontheEchidna: no.. kopete 0.60.2 doesnt
<glade88> wow.. the graphics are getting _Excessively_ choppy
<ScottK> Riddell: I think I'm past where it failed before.  Thanks.  Do you care if I leave stdin in debian/changelog (I'm not sure who's work this really is)?
<Riddell> ScottK: leave whoever you like
<ScottK> Riddell: stdin is in there now, so unless you care, I'll leave it.
 * ScottK takes the path of least resistance.
<Riddell> he's the main man
<Riddell> debian still havn't packaged kde-printer-applet?  humph
<rgreening> Riddell: kdeutils merge updated... bug/295256
<rgreening> bug 295256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295256 in kdeutils "kdeutils 4.1.2: new changes from Debian (4.1.3) require merging" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295256
<DaSkreech> jjesse: That was me. how are you?
<jjesse> DaSkreech: doing well
<DaSkreech> Good :)
 * JontheEchidna sees everybody making wide circles around pim and bindings on the merge wiki :P
<Riddell> how hard can they be
<DaSkreech> Lets make a KDE Distro from Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> how hard can it be?
<Riddell> easy peasy
<ScottK> DaSkreech: Depends on how often the Ubuntu'ites are breaking our stuffs.
<Riddell> rgreening: kdeutils uploading!
 * DaSkreech coughs at Firefox needing all of Gnome
 * DaSkreech suggests that since Amarok is so good any mp3 support should pull in kdemultimedia
<rgreening> Riddell: ty
<ScottK> DaSkreech: That's a detail.  You can at least remove ubufox if you want.  I was thinking more like uploading networkmanager 0.7 and totally screwing knetworkmanager.
<seele> noooo..
<seele> jjesse: the crew tshirts are blue!
 * seele cries
<ScottK> DaSkreech: What we are needing right now to solve that problem is someone to do pykde U/I for apturl.
<DaSkreech> ScottK: Sadly getting rid of all of KDE is much easier than getting rid of Gnome :(
<DaSkreech> Agreed
<Riddell> goes with your hair
<ScottK> mvo did all the hooks for it yesterday.
 * DaSkreech chuckles
 * DaSkreech prods seele into #campkde
 * seele sniffles
<seele> i guess if i want to be positive about this, at least theyre blue and not orange!
<JontheEchidna> hehe
 * DaSkreech votes clear. Let people fill in their own colour
<JontheEchidna> I think they've sorta morphed back to brown like in the badger days
<JontheEchidna> or are on that path
<DaSkreech> Badger Badger badger badger
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> mushroom! mushroom!
<rgreening> oh a snake
<seele> look it's a snaaaaake!
<Riddell> seele: we'll go to the fish markey, buy a fresh squid and die it black with the ink
<Riddell> market
<JontheEchidna> we should make a plasma theme to look like badger
<JontheEchidna> then put an autostart entry to launch amarok with that badger song
<seele> Riddell: then i'll smell like fish instead of look funny
<JontheEchidna> push it to kubuntu-default-settings
<seele> Riddell: somehow i think funny-looking is better than funny-smelling
<JontheEchidna> and use that for april fools day
<DaSkreech> seele: Depends on your proximity
 * seele does an evil monkey finger point at jcastro 
<seele> DaSkreech: for jjesse's sake, i'll opt to smell good
 * DaSkreech wonders what he did
<jjesse> does that mean i look funny?
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat about jjesse looks
<kubotu> I can't :(
<seele> jjesse: better than smell funny :D
<jjesse> lol :)
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat about look funny
<kubotu> I can't :(
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat about badger badger
<kubotu> badger badger MUSHROOM MUSHROOM!!!}
<JontheEchidna> \m/
<JontheEchidna> bug 295285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295285 in kdenetwork "kdenetwork 4.1.2: new changes from Debian require merge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295285
<jdong> are those kubotu quotes hardcoded or does he have some sort of markov chain random-rambling plugin?
<JontheEchidna> It's markov-rambling ;-)
<jdong> sweet :)
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat
<kubotu> which nicely breaks batbuild :(
<jdong> kubotu: chat about jdong
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help chat'
<jdong> aww
<JontheEchidna> you gotta use two words
<jdong> ah, makes sense :)
<jdong> kubotu: chat about jdong broke
<kubotu> I can't :(
<jdong> kubotu: chat about jdong fix
<kubotu> I can't :(
<jdong> obviously I need to hang out here a bit more :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: kdenetwork up!
<JontheEchidna> w00t!
<DaSkreech> whooot
<Riddell> apachelogger: pino queried kubuntu_11_fix_openwithdialog.diff from kde4libs which you added, is it from upstream or your own invention?
<rgreening> Riddell: about pino's comment regarding kubuntu specific... how should we tag those? or is pino just being a bit nitpicky?
<Riddell> rgreening: I'm not sure, we do have "kubuntu" in the names of those functions and enum values
<Riddell> he's right about the enum numbering certainly
<aparedes> Riddell: for merging kdewebdev is it only kdewebdev or only kdewebdev-kde4 or both?
<Riddell> aparedes: both
<Riddell> aparedes: "kdewebdev" is still KDE 3 since the KDE 4 version is still in alpha
<JontheEchidna> huh, kdenetwork FTBFS
<aparedes> Riddell: oh ok. good.
<Riddell> aparedes: planning to take one?
<aparedes> Riddell: yeah is that ok?
<aparedes> or should i know something first?
<Riddell> aparedes: certainly, just mark which one on the wiki
<rgreening> \o/ aparedes
<aparedes> what does \o/ mean?
<DaSkreech> It's a little man throwing his arms in the air
<aparedes> oh ok thanks
<JontheEchidna> it is also an alternate form of lol
<JontheEchidna> except more....
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<Riddell> ah, the joys of IRC
<JontheEchidna> I don't understand why kdenetwork is ftbfs'ing now... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/19468488/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.kdenetwork_4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<rgreening> sh: gcc: not found <- JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> o.O
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: something b0rked in the build system
<rgreening> Riddell: ^^
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I don't think anything I did caused it
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: kdenetwork uses g++
<JontheEchidna> gcc not being there shouldn't break it I don't think...
<rgreening> hmm... nm... I see
<rgreening> you are correct...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: still loking
<Riddell> make[3]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libSM.so', needed by `lib/libkgetcore.so.4.1.0'
<Riddell> what's libSM?
<Riddell> try adding a build-dep on libsm-dev and see if pbuilder builds it
<ScottK> Riddell: The kde4libs update for intrepid-backports built.  After I test it should I upload straight to backports or to the PPA and you copy it?
<Riddell> ScottK: backports is good
<Riddell> I can let it through
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: do you think you could do me a big favor and try libsm-dev? My CPU is still dying trying to build base-workspace over here :(
<ScottK> Riddell or stdin: How do I tell if this patch of your works?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: from 4.1.2 or 4.1.3 or does it matter?
<stdin> ScottK: try having dolphin mount something you don't have permission to mount
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: you can grab the sources from LP
<JontheEchidna> I tihnk
<stdin> ScottK: I made a user (and made sure they weren't in the disk group) and had it mount a USB stick
<ScottK> stdin: OK.  How do I know if I win or lose onit?
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1
 * ScottK needs to recreate a secondary user after the password security update anyway.
<stdin> dolphin should ask for the password and not display a long dbus-send command
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: k. getting now
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: very thx
<rgreening> np JontheEchidna
<rgreening> Riddell/ScottK what comes after the merge?
<rgreening> seems we are making great progress...
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: developer... type stuff...
 * JontheEchidna thinks
<ScottK> rgreening: Go write the python-kde U/I for apturl.
<Riddell> rgreening: there's a million other packages to be merged, hopefully they'll be listed at merges.ubuntu.com/*html soon
<Riddell> rgreening: and upgrading to KDE 4.2 snapshots
<Riddell> rgreening: then it'll be time for UDS!
<rgreening> Kool..
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pino wants your dash incompatibility patch to be committed I think
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-kde-talk/2008-November/001055.html
<smarter> Riddell: restarting krunner seems to be necessary for it to work after 4.1.3 upgrade too
<smarter> I'll look into the hooks stuff and try to make something
<smarter> is there a doc somewhere?
<rgreening> ScottK: I have to a) get my python skillz in order first b) talk more with mvo and c) review the code... but yeah, it's on the todo list
<rgreening> smarter: I can confirm requiring a re-login after upgrading to 4.1.3
<Riddell> smarter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InteractiveUpgradeHooks
<Riddell> smarter: or just track down the one firefox already ships
<smarter> thanks
<ScottK> stdin: It just opens.
<stdin> the user needs to have no permission to mount it
<ScottK> OK.  Well that was a new user I added to no groups.
<stdin> have a look at the permissions of the device nodes
<stdin> it may be the group is plugdev, and I think that's a default group
<ScottK> It's mounting it 755 so anyone can read it.
 * JontheEchidna afk
<stdin> ScottK: I mean the actual device in /dev
<ScottK> Right.
<stdin> I think it needs to be so the user running dolphin has no read permissions
<ScottK> OK.  Trying again.
<ScottK> stdin: It's to user friendly for me.  I can't figure out how to make it fail.  This user is in absolutely no groups.
<ScottK> I guess I've proven it didn't break anything ...
 * ScottK uploads.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: this here?
<rgreening> s/this/still/
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: Hasn't failed for me yet...
<ScottK> Riddell: kde4libs is there in intrepid-backports for you to accept.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: cool
<JontheEchidna> wonder why it started failing all of a sudden in Jaunty...
<mornfall> Heya, if anyone would be so helpful and redirect this person to a kubuntu forum or such? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=174570
<ubottu> KDE bug 174570 in general "Adept crashed halfway through upgrading Kubuntu Has now ceased to work Gives signal 6 SIGABRT crash message " [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<mornfall> (Feel free to close the bug, as it's against Adept 2.1, ie. unsupported.)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: kdenetwork build completely on my system using the packages from launchpad...
<DaSkreech> mornfall: Just checking if we will get a patch for the xapian update bug or is that a 9.04 time frame ?
<mornfall> Which xapian bug?
<mornfall> Ah.
<mornfall> Hmm.
<DaSkreech> the xapian database isn't updated if you add in a repo
<mornfall> In the meantime, it can be documented, that you can run sudo update-apt-xapian-index to fix it.
<mornfall> I can try looking at a fix...
<aparedes> i have create the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/295335 and uploaded the debdiff for kdewebdev-kde4. can someone review it please and let me know if i need to change something
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295335 in kdewebdev-kde4 "kdewebdev-kde4 4.1.2: new changes from Debian (kdewebdev 4.1.3) require merging" [Undecided,New]
 * JontheEchidna wonders why debian is putting akonadiconsole in the kmail package...
<Riddell> ryanakca: it's spam
<Riddell> aparedes: let me look
<blueyed> aparedes: I've subscribed ubuntu-universe-sponsors
<aparedes> Riddell: thanks, let me know how it is.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: hi fellow crewer!
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Would you please accept the kde4libs in intrepid-backports.  Riddell seems to have gotten distracted.
<ScottK> Good evening all.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: done
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: your'e welcome
<Hobbsee> oh, #$%^&*(*&^%$%^&
<ScottK> What now?
<Hobbsee> Error ID: OOPS-1042EB133
<ScottK> Uh oh.
<Hobbsee> Error ID: OOPS-1042EC97
<Hobbsee> Yup.  Dead as a doornail, again.
<Hobbsee> This was working.  You haven't rolled out since the ubuntu release.  Why is it broken again now?
<ScottK> Hobbsee: They've done something because closing bugs in debian/changelog in backports pockets works now.
<ScottK> So I'd say ... haven't rolled out that you know of ....
<Hobbsee> oh
<ryanakca> Riddell: *nod*
<Riddell> aparedes: looks good, sorry for the delay
<aparedes> Riddell: no worries
<Riddell> ScottK: accepted
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> Maybe Hobbsee could rescore it so it builds some time this century ....
<NCommander> ScottK, you could have marked the urgency high ;-)
 * Hobbsee prods, as well as the sutff in -proposed
<ScottK> NCommander: That doesn't actually affect anything I don't think.
<NCommander> ScottK, actually it does
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Thanks.
<Hobbsee> y/w.
<NCommander> It moves the build score up by a good amount
<ScottK> So I'm looking at election results and one of the Senate races that isn't decided, ~3 million people voted and the difference is 238 votes.
 * ScottK files KDE Bug 174583
<ubottu> KDE bug 174583 in general "Tux missing from KDE4 Potato Guy" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=174583
<aparedes> Riddell: there is no kdewebdev for kde3 in debian experimental. what happens with that merge?
<Riddell> aparedes: get it from debian unstable
<Riddell> aparedes: kde 3's buildsystem likes to edit lots of Makefile.in and Makefile files, debian puts those edits into a patch debian/patches/98_buildprep or similar which we don't bother with
<Riddell> so remove that patch and look at the diff of the debian/ directories only since the full debdiff will be full of Makefile cruft that doesn't matter
<Riddell> and run `fakeroot make -f debian/rules buildprep` to remake the Makefile cruft (with automake and autoconf installed)
<aparedes> Riddell: sure thing ill try that. another thing, does it matter that debian has a 3.5.9-3 version and kubuntu has a 3.5.10-0 version?
<Riddell> aparedes: means we're ahead of them in KDE versions.  just merge in any new changelog entries since our last debian merge and find any changes those correspond to (there may well not be any)
<aparedes> ok ill do that
<taupter_nb> Hi there. I'm having problems trying to compile Amarok2. The build system complains about libmysqld.a (elocation R_X86_64_32 against `a local symbol' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC) Kubuntu 8.10 amd64 here. Somebody could help me?
<Nightrose> taupter_nb: you need a mysql with embedded support - you can get that by adding the kubuntu-members-kde4 ppa and doing apt-get build-dep amarok-kde4 for example
<Nightrose> or compile mysql with our script
<taupter_nb> Nightrose: Hmmmm.... I already have ppa enabled. Lemme check... :)
<taupter_nb> Nightrose: Heh... Forgot to add the src... :)
<Nightrose> :) happened to me too
<taupter_nb> Nightrose: Strange. When I try to install the dependencies it tries to remove librdf-dev, librasqal-dev and others (strigi depends on them to be built)
<Nightrose> hmmm - can't help you with that sorry :(
 * taupter_nb compiling a full kde trunk.
<Nightrose> maybe someone else
<taupter_nb> Nightrose: I'll redo what I did in the 8.04 era: recompile MySQL annd substitute the mysqld.a by hand. It worked that time. :D
<Nightrose> hehe
<Nightrose> ok
<taupter_nb> Nightrose: Thanks!
<Nightrose> no prob :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-08
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: bug 295388
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295388 in kdepim "kdepim 4.1.2: New changes from Debian require merge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/295388
<JontheEchidna> bug 293081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 293081 in kdepimlibs "knode leaks memory" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/293081
<JontheEchidna> I can haz sponsor?
 * JontheEchidna patents the LOLdev
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is there a pending merge for kdepimlibs too?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: already uploaded
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  I'll have a look.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You've tested this?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Is this already fixed in 4.2?
<JontheEchidna> Yup, it was forward-ported to trunk
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I got it.  I have to run out shortly to pick up a kid from ice skating, but I'll get it done.
<JontheEchidna> k thanks
<nixternal> hiya Hobbsee :)
<nixternal> you and I got Friday! :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Build it started.  Back later.
<JontheEchidna> ttyl
 * JontheEchidna out
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<glade88> kde 4.1.3 on hardy can be installing it from ppa? (deb intrepid main repo)
<NCommander> Hobbsee, ping
<Hobbsee> NCommander: contentless pong.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: indeed!  It should be interesting.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: mind you, i don't know how much signage and stuff we'll be doing - if people don't know their way around by friday....
<Hobbsee> nixternal: besides,i'm the sort of person who would probably need the signs!
<NCommander> Hobbsee, care to upload something for me?
<Hobbsee> NCommander: depends what it is
<NCommander> patch to fix FTBFS/dep-wait in main for alsa-plugins?
<Hobbsee> jaunty, i hope?
<NCommander> yup
<NCommander> its a critical bug
<NCommander> Hobbsee, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-plugins/+bug/295278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 295278 in alsa-plugins "[Jaunty] No Pulseaudio on Jaunty" [Critical,In progress]
<Hobbsee> critical.  on jaunty at this point?
<Hobbsee> anyone running jaunty now is absolutely mad.
<Hobbsee> NCommander: sponsored
 * NCommander hugs Hobbsee 
<nixternal> Hobbsee: haha, I will need the signs as well :)
<nixternal> good morning Kubuntu!!!
<Nightrose> good morning nixternal :)
<Nightrose> how are you?
<Riddell> morning nixternal, afternoon Nightrose
<Nightrose> :)
<ScottK> Good $TIMEOFDAY all.
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you please accept the kdepimlibs in intrepid-backports.
<Riddell> ScottK: what's new in it?
<ScottK> Fixes a bad memory leadk in Knode IIRC.
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
<Riddell> so it does, accepted
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^ kdepimilbs accepted.
<nixternal> so, what do we need to start working on here? taking a look at the merges wiki page and it looks complete for the time being
 * nixternal checks out MoM
<Riddell> nixternal: there's all the extragear ones
<Riddell> I don't know if MoM is up to date yet
<ScottK> It looks at unstable and not experimental anyway.
<nixternal> ya
<ScottK> IIRC smarter was looking at modifying DaD to look at experimental.
<lex79> system settings -> accessibility crashes and there isn't log
<lex79> in 4.1.3
 * ScottK tries
<nixternal> works here
<ScottK> Here too.
<lex79> here no :(
<Riddell> lex79: anything in /var/crash ?
<lex79> a moment
<lex79> no, there isn't
<ScottK> lex79: Do you have kdebase-dbg installed?
<lex79> no ScottK
<ScottK> My thought would be install the debug package and then see what happens when it crashes again.
<lex79> ok ScottK, thx
<ScottK> I just had to add libphonon-dev, libxft-dev, libxcursor-dev, and libsm-dev to build-dep for a plasmoid to get it to build in Jaunty.  Builds fine in Intrepid.  Did we change something on purpose?  Most of those things seem to be things all plasmoids will need.
<nixternal> argh...can't remember my debian svn password
<nixternal> err...not a password issue...damn you ssh keys!
 * nixternal fires up the laptop with access
<Riddell> ScottK: compare kdebase-workspace-dev, maybe we dropped -dev depends we shouldn't
<ScottK> Riddell: Will do.
<ScottK> Riddell: The updated merged version FTBFS and so what's there is still the same.
<larsivi> hi - I see my knode bug has had the fix released :) but how can I install it, it doesn't show up in the updates :P
<ScottK> larsivi: It shouldn't have been marked fix released.
<larsivi> :/
<ScottK> larsivi: It's just been uploaded to intrepid-backports as part of the 4.1.3 update.
<larsivi> ok, but I think I have backports enabled
<ScottK> OK.  Then you'll get it, but it will take some time to build and be copied to the mirrors.
<larsivi> I do get kdelibs from backports now for instance
<larsivi> ok, thanks :)
<ScottK> Then you'll get it eventually.
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like kdebase-workspace in Jaunty may be missing a build-dep or something in QT has changed.  I don't know enough about QT to tell, but I think it's worth a look at the build log.
<ScottK> larsivi: For i386 there's no buildd backlog.  It's building right now.
<Riddell> ScottK: entirely possible
<Riddell> what brings in libsm-dev ?
<Riddell> libqt4-dev should
<ScottK> OK.  plasmoid-cpuload is where I had the problem.
<Riddell> yep, libqt4-dev looks like the culprit
<lex79> I installed kdebase-dbg but no log or backtrace, other ideas ScottK?
<ScottK> lex79: I'd create a new user and see if it has the same problem.
<lex79> ok
<Riddell> ScottK: uploading fixed qt4
<ScottK> Riddell: Great.
<ScottK> Riddell: Was that the culprit for kdebase-workspace too?
<Riddell> ScottK: yes if it's the libsm-dev issue
<ScottK> No.  It was different.
 * ScottK gets the build log.
<ScottK> Riddell: The deadly line in the build log is sipplasmapart4.cpp:2620: error: no matching function for call to 'Plasma::PanelSvg::paintPanel(QPainter*&, const QPointF&)' /build/buildd/kdebase-workspace-4.1.2/libs/plasma/panelsvg.h:196: note: candidates are: void Plasma::PanelSvg::paintPanel(QPainter*, const QRectF&, const QPointF&)
<lex79> same issue with an other user :(
<ScottK> lex79: I'm out of ideas then.
<lex79> ya...
<Riddell> meh, what's that about
<ScottK> Riddell: I need to run off, but kdebase-workspace FTBFS on all archs.
<ScottK> Riddell: Which, mine or lex79?
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace
<Riddell> I'll look into it
<ScottK> Great.  Thanks.
<smarter> [16:58:15] <ScottK> IIRC smarter was looking at modifying DaD to look at experimental.
<smarter> yup, but DaD is currently broken due to snapshot.debian.net being out of data
<smarter> hopefully this should be fixed soon
<ScottK> smarter: Ah.  MoM code is also on Launchpad.
<ScottK> And is GPL (now)
<Riddell> yay
<smarter> s/out of data/out of date/
 * smarter is a bit too lazy to look into MoM code, especially if just waiting should be enough to have something working :P
<smarter> a mail has been sent to the snapshot.d.n maintainer
<ScottK> smarter: s.d.o has been dead for some time.
<smarter> ah?
 * smarter didn't use it until today :p
<ScottK> Yeah.  Don't assume it's coming back soon.  The problem is out of disk space.
<smarter> oh :/
<smarter> but the only problem we had is that the Sources.gz which is used to know where the different versions are available is out of date
<smarter> the packages themselves seem to be ok
<ScottK> Maybe I misremember then.
<smarter> [16:58:15] <ScottK> IIRC smarter was looking at modifying DaD to look at experimental.
<smarter> oops
<smarter> http://snapshot.debian.net/archive/2008/11/07/debian/pool/main/k/
<smarter> maybe they got another harddrive
<ScottK> Maybe.
<rgreening> <ScottK> Riddell: The deadly line in the build log is sipplasmapart4.cpp:2620: error: no matching function for call to 'Plasma::PanelSvg::paintPanel(QPainter*&, const QPointF&)' /build/buildd/kdebase-workspace-4.1.2/libs/plasma/panelsvg.h:196: note: candidates are: void Plasma::PanelSvg::paintPanel(QPainter*, const QRectF&, const QPointF&)
<rgreening> ScottK: I know this error...
<rgreening> ScottK: It may be caused basause of the missing totltip patch
<rgreening> s/totltip/tool/tip
<rgreening> ScottK: kubuntu_20_plasma_tooltips.diff is the patch which contains this function.
<ScottK> rgreening: Thanks.
<rgreening> np
<ScottK> Cool.  The dget from the new devscripts (see intrepid-backports) gives you an eta for the download.
<rgreening> neat
<ScottK> rgreening: That patch is missing from the Jaunty version.  I'll fix it.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you manage to add that patch back and test the compile? ^^
<rgreening> k.
<ScottK> Riddell: It's not in what got uploaded.
<Riddell> ScottK: no but he was going to add it back and check it compiles
<Riddell> ScottK: but if you want to beat him to it, that would be groovy
<ScottK> OK.  Well I just kicked off a build.  If it works I'll upload it.  If it doesn't, I don't have time to sort through it today.
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: it compiled, I just haven't prepared a diff yet
 * JontheEchidna goes to do so
<mitsarionas> hi... sorry if it's not the place to ask...but did some plasmoids break with kde 4.1.3?
<lex79> dragon player does not start
<lex79> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dragonplayer/+bug/289114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289114 in dragonplayer "segmentation fault (core dumped)" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK-laptop> Riddell and JontheEchidna: I give.  Over to you ....  http://paste.ubuntu.com/69284/
<rgreening> ScottK: what gen'd that paste?
<ScottK> rgreening: I added the tooltips patch back to kdebase-workspace and built it.
<ScottK> That was during configure.
<rgreening> ScottK: hmm... 1 sec
<rgreening> let me have a quick look
<rgreening> JontheEchidna got it to build... not sure what else may have been necessary
 * ScottK needs to head out anyway.  Good luck.
<rgreening> ScottK: k, I'll let JontheEchidnahandle it :)
 * rgreening is on the way out now too...
<JontheEchidna> blah
 * JontheEchidna messed things up
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Messing up is not a big deal (we all do it).  The true measure is what you do now.
<JontheEchidna> I mean, generating the debdiff
<JontheEchidna> I grabbed the series file from the wrong place :x
<ScottK> Good luck.  See you later.
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<JontheEchidna> Riddell, ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69292/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: That looks very much like what I tried.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/69284/
<JontheEchidna> I built against the Intrepid stack
<JontheEchidna> hmm, but it looks like the kde dev packages aren't getting pulled in?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Yeah.  Build against Jaunty.  It's different.  Updated tools you need are in intrepid-backports.
<ScottK> Riddell: Dunno if we should do it or not, but there seems to be an interest in an updated qt4 backport for Hardy https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+question/38220
<ryanakca> Could someone fire up Kopete, enable the OTR plugin, click the configure icon.... and go generate key? Does anything happen? *is wondering if he's doing something wrong or if it's a bug*
<jjesse> afternoon
<smarter> ryanakca: OTR works fine here
<ryanakca> smarter: bummer... Hmm... what do you have with ``dpkg -l | grep otr'' ? Intrepid or Gutsy?
<smarter> but I don't think I used the configure dialog to generate a key
<ryanakca> s/gutsy/hardy/g
<ryanakca> *nod*
<smarter> IIRC, I just started a conversation, tried launching otr and it asked if I wanted to generate a key
<ryanakca> ok
<smarter> I have libotr2 and libotr2-dev
 * ryanakca had to manually pull libotr2-dev ... should it be a depends?
<smarter> I don't think it's needed
<smarter> if a dev package needs to be a dependency, something is wrong :P
<ryanakca> hehe
<ryanakca> hmm... feel like testing over Jabber/XMPP?
<smarter> my gtalk account doesn't seem to work
<smarter> something about QCA not working
<ryanakca> yay, I made kopete crash. *tries again*
<JontheEchidna> ScottK, Riddell: for some reason kdelibs5-dev isn't being pulled in
<JontheEchidna> even though other kde*-dev packages are being pulled in
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Then I think the best thing to do is figure what pulled it in for Intrepid and see why it changed.
 * ScottK heads out.
<JontheEchidna> this could get fun :]
<smarter> JontheEchidna: apt-cache rdepends is your friend :p
<JontheEchidna> kdebase-workspace build-deps on kdepimlibs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> and kdepimlibs5-dev should be pulling in kdelibs5-dev...
<JontheEchidna> but it's not
<JontheEchidna> Would this frack things up?
<JontheEchidna> -Depends: kdepimlibs5 (= ${binary:Version}), ${sameVersionDep:kdelibs5-dev:kdepimlibs5-Depends-kdelibs5}
<JontheEchidna> +Depends: kdepimlibs5 (= ${binary:Version}), ${sameVersionDep:kdelibs5-dev},
<JontheEchidna> ^irt to kdepimlibs5-dev's deps
<JontheEchidna> Hmm, I think that is the problem.
<JontheEchidna> nvm I think the issue is actually a patch for reducing recursive linking
<JontheEchidna> or both of those could be the issue :P
<JontheEchidna> or maybe not
<smarter> so, Debian fault? :p
<JontheEchidna> no clue
 * JontheEchidna is getting more confused by the minute
<JontheEchidna> omg, it even build-deps on libphonon-dev, which is an rdepend of libs5-dev
<JontheEchidna> or apt-cache rdepends is lying
<JontheEchidna> :/
<JontheEchidna> actually libphonon-dev replaces kdelibs5-dev under a certain version
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: 'oi!
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: oy!
<DaSkreech> Pizza came Sorry
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: yes Myrtti is my twinsister
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Ah. Though that still doesn't explain where I know her from
<Tm_T> heh
<DaSkreech> Do you have any docs writen down for kwibber?
<Tm_T> nope not yet
<Tm_T> gotta go to sleep
<Tm_T> see you later
<DaSkreech> Bye
<DaSkreech> sleep well
 * JontheEchidna is thinking that the problem is the avoid recursive linking patchh
 * JontheEchidna has to go for a few hours
<DaSkreech> Bye
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: is that the 97 patch #?
<nixternal> gpg: problem with the agent - disabling agent use
<nixternal> debsign: gpg error occurred!  Aborting....
<nixternal> debuild: fatal error at line 1250:
<nixternal> what was the fix for that again?
<DaSkreech> rm -r *boot*
#kubuntu-devel 2008-11-09
<jtechidna> rgreening: 02_no_dependency_file.diff in kdepimlibs
<jtechidna> needs to be gone for it to work I think
<coreymon77> and now for my classic line
<coreymon77> holy netsplits batman!
<jtechidna> Ha, success
<jtechidna> ScottK, Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69465/ <- Revert bad patch that makes kdepimlibs5-dev not dep on kdelibs5-dev
<jtechidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69466/ <- Re-add tooltips patch to base-workspace
<rgreening> \o/ jtechidna
<jtechidna> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69477/ <- fixes kdenetwork FTBFS
 * jtechidna waves to rgreening
<rgreening> Just had kgpg eating 100% CPU for last couple of hours. Dunno why
<rgreening> Lappy smeels like burnt tennis shoes
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> hmm, new Qt in jaunty
 * JontheEchidna wonders what's new
<JontheEchidna> oh, kdenetwork didn't need to depend on libsm-dev
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: nevermind that kdenetwork diff then
 * JontheEchidna out
<rgreening> bye
<ScottK> rgreening: I've never had much luck with kgpg.
<rgreening> lol
<nixternal> finally fixed my damn development desktop...took me long enough, but I finally decided to fork over a little cash to get some new hardware
<NCommander> ScottK, are you interested in sponsoring an upload to main (I think I have a fix to resolve kdenetwork's FTBFS)
<ScottK> NCommander: Possibly.  I need to get to bed.
<NCommander> No issue, I'll ask someone else to upload
<nixternal> NCommander: jaunty?
<nixternal> if so, link me to the sources and I can upload
<NCommander> if we're going to be uploading 4.2 soonish
<NCommander> Probably not worth it
<nixternal> ok..if you change your mind I can upload for you
<coreymon77> HI EVERYBODY!
<coreymon77> hi dr. nick!
 * NCommander didn't know you were a coredev Nightrose 
<coreymon77> lol
<NCommander> er nixternal
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> yup
<coreymon77> heya nixy
<NCommander> nixternal, next time I'm in Chicago, I'll have to say hi
<coreymon77> whats up
<nixternal> only put it off for a couple of years because I was working with KDE4 so much that I didn't need core dev for anything else...always had JR, Tonio, Hobbsee, and others to upload for my lazy arse
<nixternal> NCommander: sure enough, let me know when you come out...we can get an opensource night out on the town
<nixternal> we do it, like every night I think :)
<nixternal> wasabi coreymon77
<coreymon77> i dont like spicy stuff
<coreymon77> :P
<NCommander> Bah, FEEL THE BURN
<Tm_T> hmm, has there been plans to upgrade/backport cake 2.6.2 or newer to intrepid ?
<Tm_T> s/cake/cmake/
<NCommander> Tm_T, you can request a backport
<Tm_T> NCommander: oh, I'm sure it will be backported when someone starts packaging KDE 4.2
<Tm_T> or so
<NCommander> KDE 4.2 isn't packaged yet?
<Tm_T> it isn't "ready" yet even
<NCommander> Oh
<NCommander> fair enough
<Tm_T> current development head (trunk) KDE: 4.1.72 (KDE 4.1.72 (KDE 4.2 >= 20081104))
 * NCommander nods
<NCommander> Riddell, ping
<jussi01> mornining NCommander, didnt get to congratulate you yet, so congrats on MOTU! :D
<NCommander> heh
<NCommander> Thank you
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hi son
<JontheEchidna> NCommander: I believe Riddell fixed the kdenetwork ftbfs last night when he added libsm-dev to qt4-x11's build deps
<NCommander> right
<NCommander> that's the fix
<JontheEchidna> What can I say? The man is fast :P
<JontheEchidna> Anyway, if we have enough people I wouldn't mind packaging the next weekly snapshot of KDE 4.2 for Jaunty
<NCommander> I'll help do it
<NCommander> But do we want it in a PPA, or Jaunty proper?
<JontheEchidna> I'd assume both, the PPA being for us mere mortals who don't want to break their systems with Jaunty
<NCommander> No jaunty PPAs though
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, you core dev yet?
<JontheEchidna> nope, gonna go for MOTU in a bit here
<JontheEchidna> I think we could use an Intrepid PPA since we wouldn't have to change much more than the series
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: NCommander: you will need new cmake then
<JontheEchidna> good point, hadn't realized that
<NCommander> We can simply put the new cmake in the PPA
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: so please do that for intrepid backports please (;)
<NCommander> Can't
<NCommander> PPA do not build w/ backports
<Tm_T> you can put it to backports _too_
<Tm_T> or, KDE developers fiddling with Intrepid will need other source (ppa?)
<Tm_T> just for cmake that is
<JontheEchidna> apparently if you have 1337 powars you can even copy stuff from ppas to backports
 * JontheEchidna afk for breakfast
<Tm_T> KDE 3 repository for Intrepid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6065524
<JontheEchidna> those packages have an epoch of 7...
<JontheEchidna> crazy
<JontheEchidna> Tm_T: So trunk needs cmake 2.6.2 currently?
 * JontheEchidna investigates and finds out the answer is "yes" :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, jaunty already has 2.6.2
<JontheEchidna> kewl
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: will need
<JontheEchidna> kk
<JontheEchidna> bah, dput is broken
<andylockran> guys, I've just switched over to kubuntu (by installing kubuntu-desktop) to help with more bugs reports .etc after listening to the ubuntu-uk podcast.
<andylockran> How come any bugs that occur goto bugs.kde.org rather than a launchpad bug-tracker?
<JontheEchidna> The KDE devs can't fix bugs they don't know about
<JontheEchidna> If you're unsure whether the bug is KDE or *buntu's fault, then it's a better idea to report it at launchpad first
<JontheEchidna> we can generally determine whether or not it's a KDE or Kubuntu bugs
<JontheEchidna> Oh, and if anybody can halp with the dput failure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69628/
<JontheEchidna> oh, haha
 * JontheEchidna needs to learn to rtfm
<Hobbsee> dput -f?
<Hobbsee> oh :)
<andylockran> JontheEchidna: isn't there a method for passing kubuntu bugs upstread?
<andylockran> upstream ?
<jjesse> good morning :0
<apachelogger> Tm_T: yo mom
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I thought I did that before I even created that patch, will look into it
<ryanakca> apachelogger: were you still interested in helping out with porting the wiki theme? We basically need to get a color palette and then sed ``Dark Ubuntu Brown'' for ``Dark Kubuntu Blue'' throughout the css files. (I seem to recall asking you this, not sure...)
<apachelogger> Riddell: about kubuntu_11_fix_openwithdialog.diff coming from upstream: no, it is a workaround for 4.1, 4.2 will carry the whole kservice object around instead of only connecting selected information to the tree, however I talked to dfaure and he aggreed that the patch is a sensible solution as well, I actually think the proper fix of carrrying around the object should be committed by now, IIRC I created that patch a couple of
<apachelogger>  weeks ago
<apachelogger> ryanakca: get a meeting date
<apachelogger> color palette is uberimportant indeed
<ryanakca> apachelogger: okies. Well, what I'll do is work on one, and then present it at the meeting, if everybody likes it, I can sed, commit and start poking the sysadmins.
<apachelogger> seele, smarter: --force-overwrite for the neon issues, KDE dragged stuff around in plasma creating some conflicts
<smarter> apachelogger: yup, I figured it out(and I had another issue, but it was because I forgot to s/hardy/intrepid/ the neon line in my sources.list :P)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: did the bzr + kde packages get discussed or is it for the next meeting
<apachelogger> not that I would claim the neon stuff for intrepid works properly yet :P
<apachelogger> ryanakca: next meeting
<apachelogger> in fact, I should get that meeting setup
<ryanakca> apachelogger: okies... I set the DateTime to TBD... and I'll finish adding my topic to the agenda
<apachelogger> Nightrose: about that quassel package: only if sput can ensure we get a stable release from current HEAD by the time jaunty is going into future freeze, otherwise it probably would make sense to drag neon to the 3rd layer of abstraction which would mean that I have to introduce documentation so that I don't get lost, and we all know, documenting stuff is boring, so I'd rather not do that
<Nightrose> apachelogger: hmmmmm i'll ask
<Nightrose> when is feature freeze?
<apachelogger> no clue
<apachelogger> ~google ubuntu wiki schedule jaunty
<kubotu> Results for ubuntu wiki schedule jaunty: 1. JauntyReleaseSchedule - Ubuntu Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule | 2. UbuntuOpenWeek - Ubuntu Wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek | 3. Xubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Jaunty - Ubuntu Wiki: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Xubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Jaunty
<apachelogger> February 19th
<Nightrose> k
<Tm_T> apachelogger: cmake upgrade on the way there?
<apachelogger> where?
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think we should create a package with some useful and well maintained scripts to be shipped with Kubuntu
<apachelogger> maybe based on upstream suggestions
<Tm_T> apachelogger: kde trunk will soon require cmake 2.6.2 or newer, so, how will you deal needed upgrade on neon?
<Tm_T> and will that be also pushed to ubuntu backports or some?
<apachelogger> Tm_T: neon shipped 2.6.2 as it's first or second intrepid package
<Tm_T> apachelogger: aah, good
<Tm_T> apachelogger: I'm hoping someone push it to backports or some other more general source
 * apachelogger needs to get some sort of mail access working again
<smarter> apachelogger: do you plan to package kdepim for neon?
<apachelogger> smarter: it is
<smarter> apachelogger: oh, I didn't even see it :p
<smarter> but "Version: 20081027.6+svn876565-0neon1"
<apachelogger> so?
<smarter> kdebase/kdelibs are from 1107
<apachelogger> well, kdebase was b0rked for the last week or so
<smarter> so, any plan for upgrading all the other packages? :)
<lex79> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kradioripper
<lex79> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/report.py/legal?upid=3892
<apachelogger> smarter: technically I invoked a rebuild 3 hours ago
<apachelogger> but my kmail ain't starting
<apachelogger> konqueror fails to render gmail and I really don't feel like coping with the incredibly slow lp today
<smarter> ooohh, shiny, upgr4des :p
 * smarter wonders why aptitude decided to install exim4
<apachelogger> lex79: upstream licensed in a very inproper way
<apachelogger> / (c) Tim Fechtner. Licenced under GPL 2 (yes, version 2 only!).
<apachelogger> that is not my defintion of a sensible license header
<apachelogger> in fact, I don't even think that is valid
<lex79> so, missing license header in all files?
<ScottK> smarter: Because some package wanted an MTA and Debian usually does that exim4|mail-transport-agent
<apachelogger> lex79: well, incomplete
<apachelogger> lex79: also the COPYING is missing, which is definitely invalid
<ScottK> apachelogger: Does the package include a full copy of GPL v2 in the tarball?
<ScottK> Yeah.  That's needed.
<apachelogger> ScottK: people who insist on version 2 only mostly didn't read the license :P
<smarter> ScottK: probably, but I don't expect a post-release upgrade to install a mail daemon/client/whatever :p
<ScottK> apachelogger: I disagree.
<apachelogger> ScottK: all I have seen didn't
<ScottK> smarter: Sure.  What else does it want to install/upgrade?
<apachelogger> lex79, ScottK: ah!
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think there are very valid reasons not to like V3.
<apachelogger> actually there is
 * apachelogger was blind
<lex79> I send a mail to author :)
<ScottK> OK.  Well if there's a full copy of the license in the tarball, then the incomplete license/copyright headers in the files won't block it.
<lex79> ScottK: ya
<apachelogger> ScottK: my point is that they rely on reasons of other people without reading the licenses for themselfs
<ScottK> It's better if it's there.
<apachelogger> lex79: suggest it to upstram though
<smarter> ScottK: http://pastebin.com/m2a2196b8
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> Definitely (about suggesting upstream)
 * ScottK looks
<smarter> it may be aptitude who wants to install recommends and these recommends need a mailer
<apachelogger> bug #271516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 271516 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] KRadioRipper" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/271516
<ScottK> smarter: Yes.  That's about right.
<smarter> oh, bsd-mailx rdepends on devscripts
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> smarter: Do you have backports enabled?
<smarter> yup
<ScottK> That's the new devscripts just backported from Jaunty.
<ScottK> It's wouldn't stun me if it pulled to much stuff in.
<smarter> okay
<apachelogger> lex79: I am pretty sure kdelibs5-dev already depends on libqt4-dev and libphonon-dev, and I am also pretty sure kdesdk-dev depends on kdelibs5-dev .... that said, a) why does it depend on kdesdk-dev at all? b) why does it depend on kdelibs >= 4.1.3 and kdesdk >= 4.12? c) the depends on kdelibs5 is going to be determined by the shilbs debhelper
<apachelogger> lex79: no periods at the end of the initial description line please
<lex79> a moment... :)
<apachelogger> lex79: no md5sums in the copyright file
<lex79> no?
<lex79> in control?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> not at all
<apachelogger> one would have to update it everytime which is pointless
<lex79> ok
<apachelogger> lex79: your short license is wrong
<apachelogger>     the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or
<apachelogger>     (at your option) any later version.
<ScottK> smarter: I'll discuss it with pitti this week.
<ScottK> Thanks for pointing it out.
<smarter> you're welcome ;)
<lex79> This package disgusting :)
<apachelogger> lex79: how so?
<smarter> maybe it's just aptitude which is not doing the right thing
 * apachelogger needs a jaunty pbuilder
<ScottK> The or later version is optional (upstream's choice)
<lex79> apachelogger: for depends: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/kradioripper-0811091906/kradioripper-0.4.1/INSTALL
<ScottK> apachelogger: Everything you need for that is in intrepid-backports
<ScottK> smarter: No, aptitude is installing recommends as it is supposed to.
<apachelogger> ScottK: would I need something special for that? Oo
<ScottK> apachelogger: Either get debootstrap from backports or add a Jaunty symlink yourself.
 * apachelogger loves his pbuilder :P
<ScottK> The devscripts backport will give you a dch that defaults to Jaunty, which can be handy.
<lex79> apachelogger: without libphonon-dev, pbuilder does not build
<smarter> lex79: what's the error?
<lex79> phonon not found
<smarter> kdelibs5-dev does depend on libphonon-dev
<apachelogger> lex79: I am not saying they are wrong, they are just not common ;-) you don't manual set a depends which is going to be detected by debhelper anyway (kdelibs5) ... and for the build-deps they are recursive
<apachelogger> kdesdk-dev depends on kdelibs5-dev, kdelibs5-dev depends on libphonon-dev and libqt4-dev
<apachelogger> so at least you would need to remove phonon and qt4
<apachelogger> but I also think kdesdk is not necessary, so I would appreciate if you could try without it
<lex79> I try
<ScottK> apachelogger: plasmoid-quicklauncher is looking for a 2nd advocate on REVU.
 * ScottK looks to sponsor JontheEchidna's kdepimlibs upload.
<lex79> kdelibs5-dev with (>= 4.1.3) or without?
<apachelogger> lex79: I would assume (>= 4.1) should be enough
<lex79> ok
<lex79> apachelogger: without phon no build
<lex79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/69703/
<apachelogger> lex79: complete log please
<apachelogger> bug #260094
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260094 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] plasmoid-quicklauncher" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260094
<apachelogger> ScottK: I feel like holding back the advocation in order to get the patch mentioned in the changelog
<ScottK> apachelogger: What patch?
<apachelogger> desktop-file-improve.patch
<apachelogger> ScottK: plasmoid-quicklauncher
<ScottK> That's in the package.
<ScottK> Oh, I see
<apachelogger> but not documented in the changelog
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'd say edit the changelog and upload it then.
<ScottK> Got it.
<apachelogger> well, might be a good lesson :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: Be careful not to teach the lesson that's it's too hard to get stuff done for Kubuntu.
<apachelogger> being to sloppy on the documentation of patches is a pretty grave issue IMHO
<lex79> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69705/
<apachelogger> ScottK: you are probably right
<ScottK> I think if you show the right way that will be enough.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> lex79: apparently the libphonon dep was dropped in our most recent debian merge
<apachelogger> I am not sure that is a very good idea though
<apachelogger> lex79: for now readd the phonon build-dep, but the libqt4-dev one shouldn't be needed
<lex79> ok, add libphonon-dev
<ScottK> apachelogger: Is there some package that used to depend on libphonon-dev that doesn't now.  My test build of kdepimlibs just failed for lack of phonon.
<smarter> ScottK: see above :P
<smarter> ScottK: apparently Debian doesn't make kdelibs5-dev depends on libphonon-dev
<smarter> and we merged recently
<ScottK> I see.
<apachelogger> well
<ScottK> apachelogger: Should we put that back then?
<apachelogger> I am not sure
<apachelogger> this could easily be caused by CMake linking recursive
<apachelogger> which is going to get fixed once we upload something 4.2ish
<apachelogger> ScottK: I guess readding it for now is the way to go
 * apachelogger is feeling ineffective without kmail
<lex79> I try to make a package for this plasmoid http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/memusage?content=86630
<lex79> same issue with libphonon-dev... uhm
<smarter> that is one ugly plasmoid
<smarter> and hackish too, you shouldn't need a config dialog for changing the size
<apachelogger> smarter: I would assume it's the author's first one
<smarter> probably
 * apachelogger kicks nx
<apachelogger> reply ain't workin
<smarter> lex79: I would suggest not packaging any plasmoid until we have 4.2 in the repos
<lex79> :(
<smarter> 'cause there is a chance that some of them will not be updated
<apachelogger> smarter: I don't agree, it is practise
<smarter> and then we'll have to remove them
<smarter> wel,l you can package them, but we could wait until 4.2 is out to upload them ;)
<apachelogger> smarter: that is discouraging :P
<ScottK> Finding old broken KDE3 that won't be updated and doesn't work and getting it removed would be a good idea.
<ScottK> 5 year old just had a conniption because she felt one of her older sisters wasn't taking her seriously.
<ScottK> I told her to go to her room until she calms down and can be civil.
<ScottK> I expect that'll get me an hour or two of quiet.
<ScottK> ;-)
<apachelogger> LOL
<smarter> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Adjustable+Clock?content=92825 yeah, moar clocks! :p
<apachelogger> clocks++
<apachelogger> ~karma c
<kubotu> karma for c: 35
<apachelogger> ~karma python
<kubotu> python has neutral karma
<apachelogger> ~karma ruby
<kubotu> ruby has neutral karma
<apachelogger> ye're all a bunch of c lovas :P
<ScottK> Not /me.
<ScottK> The best thing about C packages is I can't fix them so all I can do is complain.
<apachelogger> ScottK: isn't that what you did all intrepid anyway? :P
<smarter> apachelogger: it's probably because you say c++ more often than python++ :p
<smarter> c++++ ? :]
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yep.  Worked too.
<apachelogger> ~karma c++
<kubotu> karma for c++: 1
<apachelogger> ScottK: ;-)
 * ScottK did fix guidance-power-manager stuff too though.
<apachelogger> I think I should comment on sebner's motu app
<apachelogger> but I can't, nx doesn't let me :S
 * ScottK thinks sebner syncs too many things.
<apachelogger> I have 5 choices: 1) install KDE 4.1 2) fix akonadi and use mailody 3) fix nx 4) fix gmail 5) just don't care
<smarter> why did you remove kde 4.1 anyway?
<smarter> or use firefox for gmail if konqueror is broken
<apachelogger> ScottK: I think he should only be allowed to do syncs, the packaging he did from scratch and made me review was not too motuworthy IIRC
<ScottK> apachelogger: Please comment on that then.
<ScottK> I think he just syncs the world without a lot of consideration.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> will have to do some studies on his work
<apachelogger> smarter: no 4.1 because we don't ship 4.1 with jaunty, no firefox because I have values
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: kdepimlibs uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<ScottK> NCommander: Still got that kdenetwork fix to get uploaded?
 * ScottK looks at kdebase-workspace
<apachelogger> smarter: btw, we are going to need kubuntu-icons-mono
<apachelogger> smarter: for launchpad, ubiquity, jockey-kde, possibly more
<smarter> why?
<smarter> oh
<apachelogger> smarter: you should give trunk mono a try
<apachelogger> I moved a lot of stuff around
<smarter> and we need an artist which is excited by black&white icons :P
<apachelogger> smarter: mono icons are pretty easy to do
 * apachelogger did one or two already
<apachelogger> dragon player is going to be difficult
 * apachelogger thinks juk just crashed something
<apachelogger> oh, kded it is :(
<smarter> you're using juk?
<apachelogger> amarok has become too sluggish for my liking
<apachelogger> and something is draining hard disk space
<apachelogger> the network manager plasmoid is already working pretty well
 * smarter switched to good ol' /etc/network/interfaces and wpa-supplicant
<apachelogger> smarter: much more reliable indeed
<smarter> and works without X
 * smarter never really understood why networkmanager couldn't be run from a console
<apachelogger> because none implemented a CLI?
<smarter> probably :)
 * apachelogger needs to get new cal thingy into neon
<apachelogger> -.-
<andylockran> howdy guys
<Riddell> hi andylockran
<Arby> Riddell: do you have time to look at some s-c-p-kde patches?
<Riddell> Arby: jings sorry totally failed to do that
<Riddell> Arby: I've got the one from 4th nov about the qstring -> unicode
<Riddell> that seems right enough
<Arby> good
<Riddell> Arby: got more?
<Arby> Riddell: next one is bug 281905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 281905 in system-config-printer-kde "system-config-printer-kde.py crashed with AttributeError in on_tvNPDevices_cursor_changed()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/281905
<Arby> I'm pretty sure it's just a bad method name
<Arby> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/69775/ should fix it
<Arby> but I don't have the hardware to test the fix
<Riddell> yeah, that'll be copied from the GTK version and not changed
<Arby> Riddell: great. the next one is more interesting
<Arby> Riddell: bug 283575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283575 in system-config-printer-kde "system-config-printer-kde.py crashed with AttributeError in on_btnNPApply_clicked()" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283575
<Arby> Riddell: should be fixed by http://paste.ubuntu.com/69776/
<Arby> Riddell: but the real question is what does cups have against whitespace
<Arby> the fix works but I wonder if it's the right solution
<Riddell> till kampper would be the guy to ask
<Riddell> Till Kamppeter
<Arby> I'll try to catch up with him
<Arby> do you want to use this as a temporary solution or should we try to find the root
<Arby> ?
<Riddell> this is fine with me
<Arby> I've got one more as well. give me a minute
<Arby> great, please commit whenever you have time
<Riddell> Arby: all three committed
<Arby> thanks
<Riddell> Arby: last time I had a complaint about use of QFileDialog, it should be using KDE classes where they exist e.g. KFileDialog or KMessageBox
<Arby> Riddell: OK noted. I'll do some cleaning up soon then
<Arby> last one for now is bug 282687
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 282687 in system-config-printer-kde "system-config-printer-kde.py crashed with AttributeError in fillMakeList()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/282687
<Riddell> Arby: and there's another :)
<Arby> seems to be caused by cups not running
<Arby> I was wondering whether s-c-p-k should display a warning at startup if that's the case.
<Riddell> it doesn't warn when cups isn't running at startup?
<Arby> nope
<Riddell> Arby: it ought to
<Arby> I wrote some code that does this afternoon
<Arby> haven't made a diff yet
<Riddell> Arby: but check the gtk s-c-p to see what it does, there might be code that can be copied, pasted and adapted
<Arby> Riddell: there is a try/except block for the relevant error
<Arby> so it gets caught but pretty much ignored
<Arby> let me make a diff, 2 ticks
<Arby> Riddell: possible solution http://paste.ubuntu.com/69784/
<Riddell> Arby: that should work, just needs i18n()
<Riddell> and a decent dialog title e.g.  i18n("Print Server Not Running")
<Arby> Riddell: can I just wrap the whole string in i18n()
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> not with the tripple quotes
<Riddell> just use " quotes
<Arby> Riddell: ok, new patch coming up
<Arby> Riddell: new improved version http://paste.ubuntu.com/69787/
<Arby> Riddell:
<Arby> is it worth me making a pass through the whole code and trying to port to PyKDE as much as possible?
<Riddell> yes that would be good
<Arby> I'll add that to the todo list then
<Riddell> QMessageBox and QFileDialog are probably the most visible ones though
<Arby> ok
<Arby> I've also made a start at implementing the ui spec that seele did
<smarter> porting QPushButton to KPushButton should not be needed in most case
<Arby> but there's still a lot of work there
<Riddell> I've never worked out what the difference is
<smarter> KPushButton let you habe an icon next to the text
<smarter> *have
 * smarter is doing to much German :p
<Riddell> Arby: excellent
<smarter> and can take a "KGuiItem" but I don't really know what it is :p
<Arby> I've got most of the elements in place but the layout isn't quite right yet
 * smarter is interested in using his PyQt sk1llz for our distro tools
<smarter> what needs love right now?
<Riddell> qpushbuttons have had icons since qt 4.0
<Arby> and the buttons aren't hooked up yet
<Riddell> the KGuiItem will be the important bit I guess
<smarter> Really? I don't see anything about that on http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/qpushbutton.html
<Riddell> http://doc.trolltech.com/4.4/qabstractbutton.html#icon-prop
<smarter> ooohhh
 * smarter learned something today :p
<smarter> thanks^^
<Riddell> abstraction hides many things
<Riddell> Arby: committed
<Arby> quick bzr question. in 'bzr merge [LOCATION]' is location where I'm merging from or to?
<Arby> Riddell:  thanks
<Riddell> Arby: from
<Arby> thanks again
<smarter> (kpushbutton has drag support too)
<Riddell> smarter: all help lovingly received. apt-cache rdepends python-kde4, pick your favourite app, look up bugs, write patches, achieve fame and glory
<smarter> hehe, okay ;)
<smarter> is there a quick tutorial on pykde?
 * smarter knows pyqt, c++/qt, c++/kde, but not pykde (:
<Riddell> smarter: pykde is a pretty small step from pyqt
<Riddell> smarter: here's some good bugs if printer-applet interests you https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?cmdtype=dorem&remaction=run&namedcmd=printer-applet
 * smarter <3 printer-applet
<Arby> branches all tidied up, that's me done for now
<Riddell> hmm, that URL won't work
<smarter> improving it will certainly interest me :)
<Riddell> this works https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=printer-applet
<smarter> I'll try to look into that tuesday(which is an holiday here ;))
<smarter> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=173091 sounds like it could be fixed with a simple foo.raise_()
<ubottu> KDE bug 173091 in general "Click on System Tray icon should raise window" [Normal,New]
<Riddell> foo.show()
<smarter> 'night everybody
<lex79> 'night smarter
 * JontheEchidna is back
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: we missed you
<JontheEchidna> :)
 * JontheEchidna waves to a|wen-
<a|wen-> hey JontheEchidna
 * a|wen- finally got his new laptop =) just installed intrepid and is migrating data now
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-02
<shtylman> Riddell: the kubuntu site pictures have been epic as of late...when will there be one of you going off a waterfall?
<Riddell> I tried
<shtylman> and?
<Riddell> I went down this a couple of times http://picasaweb.google.com/sea.kayaking.scotland/WetWestPaddlefest2009RiverMoriston#5389972675427591218
<Riddell> but seems the photographer wasn't looking at the time
<Riddell> I doubt the kubuntu logo would have been visible anyway, that being the whole point of the photos of course
<shtylman> of course :)
<shtylman> thats really cool...how often do you go kayaking?
<Riddell> whenever I'm not doing Kubuntu :)
<shtylman> so never? ;p
<Riddell> I went today and lost a boat :(
<shtylman> ...
<shtylman> lost as in broke? or lost as in..it floated away
<ScottK> Ouch.  At least you came back.
<Riddell> well of course I came back, you don't think I'd capsise now would you?
<Riddell> it was someone else's boat, but I was the responsible person who should have not led her down a river of that level
<shtylman> heh
<shtylman> hhahaha
<Riddell> I saved her but not the boat
<shtylman> how chivalrous of you
<Riddell> the boat will be somewhere in the north sea by now
<shtylman> holy crap
<Riddell> I spent too long rescuing her that I didn't have a chance to catch it up
<shtylman> white water rapids can be a bitch
<ScottK> Riddell: Happy at being saved or angry at having lost the boat?
<Riddell> I told her to be happy, it's all part of the fun of it.  I'm a bit annoyed at myself for losing the boat though
<Riddell> http://www.sepa.org.uk/water/river_levels/river_level_data.aspx?id=14956  hmm, that's quite a rise in the river level today
<Riddell> it's gone from Scrapeable to Huge in half a day
<shtylman> wow...the "SEPA" ...
<shtylman> just like the EPA here...hehe
<Riddell> that government agency is missing an adjective to differentiate itself from all the other EPAs
<shtylman> haha
<Riddell> shtylman: I don't think I congratulated you on your karmic contributions yet.  well done that was all first rate coding with a pleasing eye on fixing up bugs after the initial code
<shtylman> (bows) ... I couldn't have done it without the assistance and help of various people along the way
<shtylman> everyone that I spoke with from go-oo, sun, suse, novel were all very helpful about it
<ScottK> sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio == win.
<ScottK> Now eldest child can finish her homework.
<shtylman> hahaha
<shtylman> ScottK: are your kids kubuntu guinea pigs?
<ScottK> shtylman: "Satisified users"
<ScottK> Satified because it's that or no computer.
<ScottK> Satified/Satisfied
<shtylman> hahah... noted
<ScottK> At first they were pretty resistant, but lately it seems to be OK for them.
<shtylman> thats good... do they play any games on it? does it work well for that?
<shtylman> I havn't tried playing games in ages
<ScottK> No, they aren't much into gaming.
<shtylman> gotcha
<ScottK> If I could just get the current iTunes working in wine, we'd be done with Windows for them.
<Riddell> what's that for?
<ScottK> Riddell: For iTunes.  The Apple music store gets a lot of their allowance.
<ScottK> That and unless you jailbreak them, iPod Touch are hard to do much with.
<Riddell> in the rare cases that I've bought music I find the amazon music shop to be very good and without the obscure format Apple uses nor the proprietary software tie in (well a bit if you buy an album you have to install their downloader but at least it has a linux version)
<shtylman> Riddell: but then how do you get it onto the device?
<shtylman> I know that for my iphone... I have to use itunes as I have found no other *good* way of getting my mp3s onto it
<Riddell> amarok worked fine when I had an ipod.  dunno if that's true with new models
<shtylman> nope
<shtylman> not with iphones :/
<MsMaco> get a non-evil device
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> when a not evil device works as well... I will :)
<Riddell> I was about to say something along those lines
<MsMaco> that Cowon D2 crimsun got me works well
<shtylman> its not a phone
<MsMaco> and the Cowon iAudio 7 i had before it (which was stolen) worked well
<MsMaco> oh
<MsMaco> no, these are music players
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> any they don't look as cool as the iphone :)
<MsMaco> for ...ya know... well thats what amarok and music stores are FOR isnt it?
<shtylman> yea... but I got tired of carrying around a music player and a phone
<shtylman> its nice to have them in one device
<shtylman> im waiting to see what android 2.0 brings and maybe one day htc will make an acceptable device
<Riddell> once the N900 gets a Qt Maemo on it I may be tempted to buy a mobile phone/music player for the first time in my life
<Riddell> or I may not
<shtylman> haha yea... I agree
<shtylman> if they can price it .. *reasonably*
<shtylman> nokia is notorious for 700$ phones at that range
 * ScottK is working on getting a free one.  We'll see if it pans out.
<shtylman> nice
<crimsun> motorola droid?
 * Riddell snoozes
<ScottK> crimsun: No, N900
<crimsun> ScottK: right, but for shtylman's comment about Android 2.0
<ScottK> Ah, right
<shtylman> crimsun: it might be promising... we shall see... wasn't a big fan of moto phones in the past
<vorian> we should just automerge with expirimental
<vorian> just sayn
<vorian> forget testing
<crimsun> why experimental? pssht, getdeb all the way!
<jussi01> crimsun: rofl!
<markey> morning
<jussi01> heya markey
<markey> Riddell: Chromium Daily builds are still borked. maybe the Ubuntu-Mozilla team isn't all that interested in getting them to work?
<markey> considering that they are Mozilla people
<markey> (I've asked them many times)
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> darn papercuts
<apachelogger> markey: maybe you need to sacrifice a chicken to asac :P
 * apachelogger looks for something to stick on that papercut of his
<markey> use urine. it heals
<markey> (also drink it)
<apachelogger> markey: gotta try that
<apachelogger> but now -> leaving for exam
<apachelogger> wish me luck :S
<amik> good luck, apachelogger!
<ulysses__> good luck apachelogger
<apachelogger> oh well, that wasn't too good :|
<apachelogger> no shabby questions at all
 * seele yawns
<seele> my early meeting got cancelled, but i just made breakfast so i cant relaly go back to sleep
<seele> oh well
 * seele noms
<Riddell> ooh breakfast, good diea
<Riddell> idea
 * apachelogger opts for lunch
<apachelogger> latex -> xhtml is quite the mess
<apachelogger> http://www.student.tugraz.at/harald.sitter/inm/person.html
<apachelogger> reminds me on the early days of word :D
<MsMaco> argh! is there any way to tell kmail "no, the folders you have cached for this account are COMPLETELY WRONG. go try again"? cuz instead of re-fetching the folder list, it's just checking the same non-existent folders over and over and skipping the ones that it SHOULD be listing but isnt. deleting the account and then configuring it again is the only way i know to avoid this
<MsMaco> (which of course requires reconfiguring filters and all that junk)
<ScottK> Deleting the index files in ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/mail has worked for me in the past.
<MsMaco> schmidtm_: that only lists POP-y things...local folders'
<MsMaco> hmm and ../dimap/ lists 3 number-named directories...but they jsut have cur/ new/ temp/ directories under them. no mail
<ScottK> No idea then. Sorry
<Riddell> Lex79: where did you get to with qt 4.6 beta?
<Riddell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting now
<Lure> MsMaco: "File -> Refresh Local IMAP Cache" does not help?
<claydoh> Mamarok: ping??
<Mamarok> claydoh: pong
<Sput> ScottK / shtylman: I think I've read that Linux can now talk to modern iPods/iPhones without jailbreaking them
<ScottK> Sput: That'd be cool.
<Sput> not sure what's needed for that, but it sounded like things are going forward
<Sput> http://marcansoft.com/blog/2009/10/iphone-syncing-on-linux/
<claydoh> Mamarok: re kubuntu-users, I probably should just keep my mouth shut, eh? :/
<claydoh> Mamarok: assuming you are following the 'distro in crisis' thread
<Mamarok> no, but we are back at the usual OT discussion with the same guys all the time
<Mamarok> I will just simply block that thread, then they will need to change the subject anyway :)
<claydoh> yeah, the same old censorship thin
<Mamarok> and those are just lazy buggers, they know pretty well the rules and that it is OT, they simply try us
<claydoh> they will howl loudly and use it to 'prove'  their point
<claydoh> I did make the mistake of respnding without changing the topic\
<Mamarok> I am not afraid to block a topic if its getting over the top, they simply need to learn that this is not according to the rules, period
<Mamarok> let them take this to sounder
<Mamarok> well, I will answer in that thread now, declaring it as closed, then block the topic
<claydoh> Mamarok: do you use the web interface for that or the listadmin thing?
<claydoh> curious on that
<claydoh> ooooh this supposedly dead lappy motherboard is decidely not dead!
<claydoh> now i will have 2 laptops
<claydoh> Mamarok: I really should stay out of arguments, I can't win against those sorts of people, you can never win with them
<Mamarok> well, I don't get into arguments anymore, those are idiots behaving worse than kids, so if the behave like this, let's take Kindergarten measures
<Mamarok> for the subject blocking I use the web interface
<claydoh> Mamarok: funny as I work with a lot of teens and young adults as their  supervisor, and find it much easier to handle them than in the ml :)
<Mamarok> done
<Mamarok> indeed, I am stunned at how much those people on the k-u list behave sometimes
<Mamarok> how nuch worse*
<Mamarok> much, even
<Mamarok> and I am that close to moderate that Steve...
<claydoh> I do better in face-to-face, and as a boss, I control their pay :)
<claydoh> same here on Steve
<Mamarok> well, let's se if he goes further, and he will have a moderation flag, the web interface is still open...
<Mamarok> we are far too nice anyway, the list has calmed down a bit since Steven doesn't post anymore, but as soon as you have a controversial thread like this they are off the track again
<Mamarok> !cookie | claydoh
<ubottu> claydoh: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<claydoh> yummy! thanks :)
<MsMaco> Lure: no that doesnt do anything. i quit and restarted kontact, and that worked. im not sure thats EVER worked before.
<MsMaco> (this is like the 15th time this has happened)
<Mamarok> claydoh: Derek's post was sent earlier, just don't comment on it *sigh*
<Lex79> Riddell: almost finished with qt, I've to do testbuild
<Lex79> Riddell: I did a full merge
<Riddell> very brave
<ScottK> Now's the time
<MsMaco> grrrrrrrrr kmail! i just looked and the proper-folder-list onlyhad mail up to june. so i told it to check for mail again. and now it went back to the wrong-folder-list
<JontheEchidna> 40 less bugs in amarok. Not bad for a morning's triage. :)
<Riddell> Nightrose!  markey! amarok hugs for JontheEchidna!
 * Nightrose amarokhugs JontheEchidna
<Nightrose> what am i hugging for?
<Nightrose> ohhh -40 bugs
<Nightrose> very good
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: have some cookies!
<JontheEchidna> om nom nom
<Mamarok> !cookie | JontheEchidna
<ubottu> JontheEchidna: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * Mamarok needs to fill up that cookie box soon
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<markey> JontheEchidna: *hug*
<markey> :)
<JontheEchidna> apport manages to catch the weirdest looking crashes
<MsMaco> hey folks. some plasmoids are webkit/javascript magic right?
<MsMaco> any idea which ones? for example the old-style menu applet?
<Riddell> that's c++
<Riddell> google and facebook plasmoids are python
<Riddell> I don't know if we have any webkit or javascript ones yet
<little> Can something like the old-style menu be written in webkit/javascript?
<MsMaco> Riddell: meet little. she's considering trying out kde 4.3 after being initially scared off by 4.0
<little> LOL, it's true. (:
<MsMaco> and she's a javascript person
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: that report: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=176144 the backtrace seems strange, it doesn't have a crash handler
<ubottu> KDE bug 176144 in ContextView "Crash when "add own cover" with track not in collection" [Crash,Reopened]
<Riddell> well webkit is HTML so applets there are only what HTML/css/javascript can do (which is a lot if you know what you're doing)
<ScottK> little: You right click on the K and switch back to the old menu
<ScottK> It's not only maintained, it works better in 4.3 than it did in 4.2.
<Riddell> javascript bindings for plasma I've not looked into but I expect they can do most things plasma applets can
<Mamarok> also, doesn't 'no symbol table available' indicate that the debugging packages are not installed?
<little> ScottK: Yeah, my worry is that at some point the KDE project will lose interest in continuing development or support of the old style menu, so if it's something I could maintain on my own, that would stop being a stumbling block for me. (:
<Riddell> but right, there's already an old style menu
<ScottK> little: I understand, but so far there's no sign of that.
<MsMaco> boo rich isnt around
<little> If it happened, could I recreate that menu with webkit/javascript?
<MsMaco> little's also a documentation person, so i thought she should meet nixternal too
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: the crash handler doesn't always show up in the backtrace. Some debug symbols are missing, yes. But all the amarok ones are there.
<Mamarok> well, how am I supposed to see where the crash happens?
<Mamarok> that's pretty much the first backtrace I see without a crash handler
<Mamarok> not very useful IMHO
<JontheEchidna> it's not very specific, but the crash happens in SetCustomCoverAction::slotTriggered()
<JontheEchidna> at the very least it shows that the bug shouldn't be closed
<Mamarok> which thread?
<Mamarok> # I mean?
<JontheEchidna> Thread 1
<Riddell> little: webkit probably not, javascript with Qt API probably
<little> Riddell: Thanks. I'm not sure if I'm able to work in Qt API or not. I'd have to take a look at it and see if it clicks with me. (:
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: did you see comment #4? I can already tell you that they will close this as invalid, since adding a cover for a track not in the collection seems weird to me
<ScottK> little: I've found that with use I like the new on better on desktops where I have a scroll wheel.  I still like the old one better on laptops.
<little> ScottK: I've used a menu like the old one for so long that I guess I'm just resistant to change. I'm one of those, "If it ain't broke, don't fix it," people. (:
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: as long as Amarok still lets people set custom covers like that the bug is still valid
<ScottK> little: I didn't like it at first either.
<JontheEchidna> somebody saying it's a bad idea to let users do that on some bug tracker doesn't make the bug invalid as long as the application still lets the user do that
<little> ScottK: I kept the new one in addition to the old one in the Kubuntu I have in VirtualBox, so I can try it from time to time and see if I can get used to it.
<Mamarok> well, I can't reproduce this here with current git, might already be fixed, but I subscribed lfranchi to it
<JontheEchidna> looks like kde bug 197343 actually
<ubottu> KDE bug 197343 in general "Amarok crashed when setting custom album cover" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197343
<claydoh> ScottK: is it possible to switch from a knr desktop to a regular one, ie is there an option in kdm to choose ?
<ScottK> claydoh: No.  You have to uninstall plasma-netbook and kubuntu-netbook-default-settings and restart
<claydoh> ok, do you have to install k-d-s? or is that already there?
<claydoh> ScottK: thanks! I think that will be a common question , looks like many are giving it a try
<ScottK> it's already there
<ScottK> Installing kubuntu-desktop is probably simplest.
<Lex79> someone know how to fix this dpkg-source error? http://pastebin.ca/1653440
<Lex79> Messafes.sh is a link to MessagesQt.sh, introduced in this revision http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/revision/11
<ScottK> Lex79: Don't pack symlinks inside debian dir, use dh_link to install whatever symlinks you need
<Riddell> those files aren't in the copyies of qt I have but they are in the bzr checkout
<Lex79> yes, I downloaded those files from bzr
<Riddell> apachelogger should know, he put them there
<Lex79> Riddell: so should I remove the link from debian dir ?
<Lex79> ok I will ask him
 * apachelogger does the 0101+1010=1111 dance
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> Lex79: if you remove the link you win a free trip to remove all of rosetta support :P
<Lex79> lol
<apachelogger> despite the fact that it worked before with having the link in the debian dir and the resulting assumption of mine that Lex79 did something wrong ... remove the symlink and make the rules file create one before it executes extract-messages.sh and remove the link in clean again
<Riddell> that seems the best way
<apachelogger> you know, I actually dislike java more than python
<apachelogger> python at least doesn't make my system lag like it was shot with a bazooka
<Lex79> apachelogger: have you time to do that and push to bzr please?
<jussi01_> can someone teach me how to contribute to translations? I cant do it myself but Ive been educating the girlfriend :)
<apachelogger> Lex79: doing homework right now
<Lex79> ok
<Riddell> Lex79: in debian/rules at common-install-prehook-impl:: you should be able to just add  ln -s debian/MessagesQt.sh debian/Messages.sh  and below the extract-messages line   rm -f debian/Message.sh
<Lex79> Riddell: that's all?
<Riddell> and bzr remove debian/Messages.sh
<Lex79> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1653472
<Lex79> ok it work
<Riddell> kubuntu-default-settings update is in -proposed for bug 468458, please test
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/468458)
<Riddell> (it's the google search issue)
<JontheEchidna> I don't think it's hit the mirrors yet :(
<ScottK> Riddell: Are we reverting or is it a fixed URL?
<Riddell> ScottK: this upload uses the same URL as firefox
<Riddell> there's also a possibility of fixing the current broken URL so if that happens by tomorrow we're sorted, else I'll ask pitti to move this one to -updates
<jad_> JontheEchidna: Nice topic
<ghostcube> good looking developers
<ghostcube> o.O
 * jad_ growls
<seele> lol who set the topic?
<jjesse> haha nice topic
<jad_> Topic set by JontheEchidna on Thu Oct 29 20:20:24 2009
<JontheEchidna> Riddell did the good looking developers part ;-)
<Riddell> naturally by developers I'm including all contributors
<jussi01_> Riddell: do you have a nice super long number for us to call as well? ending in 3?
 * apachelogger slides off the chair
<jussi01_> (for all those missing the joke... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWc3WY3fuZU )
<apachelogger> so
<ghostcube> what
<apachelogger> a) I need something useful to do ... playing with back tracking, recursing and an object that can have 9 states is a bit ... ehm ... suckish
<apachelogger> b) I also need a cup o tea
<jad_> I suggest we give you a job to make a kuppa tea
<ghostcube> yeah for all
<ghostcube> o.o
<apachelogger> jeez
 * apachelogger checks the tea stock
<apachelogger> oh, that should work just fine
<Riddell> ScottK: do you know if netbook arm ever got released?
<ghostcube> isnt there an arm netbook in the run
<ghostcube> i read about something
<apachelogger> jussi01_: so, why can't I access0r jussi01.com?
<ghostcube> heh i started an amiga2000 3 days ago
<ghostcube> :)
<jussi01_> apachelogger: becaust the network cable is unplugged, and the dns points to a machine that isnt there...
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't.  The final respin worked, so there's an image.  I don't know if it got anywhere to call it released.
<Riddell> there's images at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/ports/daily-live/20091029/ but they should be at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/9.10/release/
<jussi01_> apachelogger: for extra double triple kudos with many many people you could  fix bug 457094
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/457094)
<jussi01_> apachelogger: for extra double triple kudos with many many people you could  fix bug 457094
<jussi01_> stupid lp
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/457094)
<apachelogger> jussi01_: so no kubotu?
<apachelogger> poor ol bot
<jussi01_> ok, Im off to bed. apachelogger, if you do feel like hacking that bug, tsimpson is the man to collaborate with
<jussi01_> apachelogger: soon, I hope.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ok, I dont feel like hacking that bug
<apachelogger> damn that pyware
<apachelogger> we shall all use proper languages :P
<apachelogger> irc bots needs to be written in C ... old communication media, old language to write bots in :P
<jussi01_> apachelogger: feel free to port ubottu to rbot... Ill use it :D
 * jussi01_ would _love_ if someone did that...
 * apachelogger doesn't feel like doing such a big project
<apachelogger> and the politics
<apachelogger> oh dear the politics
 * JontheEchidna can see the big language wars on the Planet now
 * jussi01_ hugs apachelogger
<jussi01_> well the supybot is a trainwreck so Im told, so meh, dont care what language, as long as it works and doesnt eat so much memory...
<jussi01_> tsimpson: is your man if you want to hack on the bots :)
 * apachelogger notes that the good ol amarok bot used supybot IIRC
<apachelogger> tsimpson: python does not have an ical parser?
<tsimpson> apachelogger: not one with good rrule support
 * apachelogger would think that a plugin to process ical ought to be somewhat simple
<apachelogger> tsimpson: sweet
<apachelogger> and then people use django
<apachelogger> insane python rabbits :P
<tsimpson> the rrules stuff is the only problem with the webcal stuff
<apachelogger> markey: wanna migrate the ubuntu bot to rbot :)
<apachelogger> ?
<ghostcube> can is aks something? why does every DE try to make an own network manager if wicd is there
<markey> apachelogger: gosh I kinda have my hands full already ;)
<apachelogger> markey: figured, but worth a try :)
<markey> apachelogger: you could however kick the ubuntu mozilla team in the arse
<markey> for borking the chromium builds
<markey> that's not nice
<apachelogger> well, are they broken because of the mozilla team or because upstream chromium broke something ?
<jussi01_> awww markey
<markey> because of the mozilla team
<jussi01_> anyway, bedtime....
<jussi01_> nini all
<ghostcube> O/
<apachelogger> nini jussi01_
<apachelogger> tsimpson: how does one get a testing setup anyway?
<tsimpson> for ubottu or?
<apachelogger> oh he left
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger broke the tsimpson :S
<ghostcube> tztz
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so I was wondering where the DBus listening bits for codec installs should go for kubuntu-notification-helper. Any opinions?
<apachelogger> there should be no dbus listening :P
<ghostcube> ehm, codec installs ?
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> there should be an all nu class I suppose
<Quintasan> hmm Wave seems nice, I've just got my invite
<Riddell> it's just a fancy web forum I thought
<apachelogger> a bit more
<apachelogger> Riddell: think of it as a combo of irc, email and google docs
<apachelogger> though I think even that description doesnt really match what wave can offer
<ScottK> Looks like Debian KDE team is going to switch to version 3 source package format and using upstream tar.bz2 as is soon.
<Riddell> I never saw the google docs bit
<ScottK> We should probably plan on doing the same for 4.4.
<Riddell> ScottK: soyuz doesn't support .bz2 or at least didn't when I asked a few months ago
<Riddell> asked about dpkg-source 3.0 on their channel but no reply yet
<ScottK> I got the impression from the Debian mail it's wrapped up int he version 3 format.  Let me check
<ScottK> Riddell: wgrant has a branch that's about ready to land that supports it.  Soon, but not yet
<jjesse> wave is a waste of time
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> by the time we get bz2 upstream might have moved on to lzma :P
 * ScottK gave wgrant a ping.  He's asleep now, but he'll know
<Riddell> tsimpson?
<tsimpson> Riddell: are you asking about the flood in #k?
<tsimpson> that
<tsimpson> *'s the exempt list, getting fill
<jad_> apachelogger: it's time moderated IM with a data store
 * apachelogger slides off chair again
<tsimpson> apachelogger: sorry, my client crashed after I asked my last question
<apachelogger> tsimpson: yes, ubottu testing setup
 * jad_ gets apachelogger tea and cookies
<tsimpson> apachelogger: just install supybot python-tz python-sqlite and get the plugins from lp:~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<apachelogger> way too much work :P
<tsimpson> wait until you see the code ;)
<jpds> tsimpson: We need storm.canonical.com in it!
 * tsimpson makes everyone aware he did _not_ initially write the code, but took over it
<tsimpson> ooh, I completely forgot about storm...
<apachelogger> first thing I'd do is refactor the code :P
<jpds> tsimpson: When the SQLite DB is PostgreSQL, I'll be happy.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: pling pling
<tsimpson> I was going to, but it's a lot of work
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: plong plong
<tsimpson> jpds: I didn't choose the DB format, it came using sqlite (2)
<tsimpson> and I didn't even know python when I took over the code
<jpds> tsimpson: Yeah, I know.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thoughts on timelord?
<tsimpson> so cut me some slack when you read it :P
 * apachelogger wrote a python app and still doesn't know python :P
<apachelogger> better that is I  must say
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: we need to collectively just decide what we're doing about l10n, then announce
<apachelogger> maybe just rephrase the l10n stuff
<JontheEchidna> then decide later? ;-)
<apachelogger> saying that we are going to look into what is best to get the issues resolved once and for all
<apachelogger> we can't really decide anything without directly poking around
<apachelogger> consult with TB and stuff
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's too big of a decision to do in any short amount of time
<JontheEchidna> I'll edit the announcement, then we can make public to the l10n peeps who usually do kubuntu annoucnement l10n
<apachelogger> kk
<Mamarok> I have a spellchecker problem: since Karmic, I can't do spellchecking in anything else than english and, strangely, hebrew, although I have installed English, French, German and Italian (no Hebrew at all), including all spelling packages, thesaurus etc, it works nowhere: Ktae, Kword, OOo :(
<txwikinger> apachelogger: python is somehow odd
<apachelogger> python is python
<txwikinger> I start to like ruby better than python
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I edited the condensed announcement and for the full announcement added a paragraph explaining that we may not switch for 10.04 if it is found too disruptive. (But that the option will be kept open for the future)
<apachelogger> me likes
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: go pushy push
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pushy push to where?
<apachelogger> kubuntu.orgy
<JontheEchidna> lol, orgy
<jad_>   :-)
<apachelogger> super orgy porno party ... awesome song by the planet smasher :S
<jad_> Riddell: did you get the pastebin I had made with the changes to the FAQ/
<jad_> JontheEchidna: Did you get mroe wallpapers for the weather plugin
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: need a fancy pic of me for the announcement? :P
<jad_> ?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: did you read the condensed announcement?
<JontheEchidna> jad_: there is a unique wallpaper for every weather condition that needs one at the moment I believe. If I find something better than the current ones, though.. :D
<JontheEchidna> It's all in kdeartwork/WeatherWallappers
<JontheEchidna> minus the spelling errors ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, about them codec installer... I was thinking a bit about my kdistrohook concept and came up with a pretty much scaling system
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i skimmed it last night but have to read it again
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can do that now?
 * apachelogger wants that crap out the door
<jad_> JontheEchidna: Now we need to do one for weather at night and weather at day :)
<JontheEchidna> that's a bit more tricky (and also would double the size of the wallpapers) :x
<Nightrose> apachelogger: yea
<Nightrose> give me 5 mins
<apachelogger> kk
<jad_> JontheEchidna: But if there is alpha blending it would be really pretty at sunset and sunrise :)
<JontheEchidna> I also need to figure out what I am going to do with that thing code-wise. It's not the prettiest (or the working-est at the moment in trunk)
<txwikinger> jad_ how about some different ones for different seasons too
<Nightrose> apachelogger: JontheEchidna: 2 things:
<Nightrose> 1) somebody not aware of what Timelord is will think you're on crack
<jad_> txwikinger: I don't know rain in winter looks awfully like snow
<Nightrose> 2) linking to the docs on google docs will get you beaten up big time
<Nightrose> the rest looks good to me
 * jad_ supports JontheEchidna having the workinest code in trunk :)
<txwikinger> rain does not look like snow, and I like snow ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: how does 2 come?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you are on crack Nightrose sez :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: non-free, closed crap bla bla bla
<Nightrose> i've had it a few times already ;-)
<JontheEchidna> KDE is using google docs to coordinate the move to git
<txwikinger> github and ubuntu one are not better either
<JontheEchidna> that too
<JontheEchidna> haters will be haters
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: yea and the people who moved it there got beaten for it as well
<Nightrose> just put it on a wiki if possible and be done with it
<Nightrose> or publish it as a pdf
<apachelogger> pdf
<apachelogger> I like that
 * apachelogger does not feel like converting the formatting to stupid moinmoin markup
<apachelogger> especially not moinmoin markup
<apachelogger> that is the most awful of them all
<JontheEchidna> where to host the pdf?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kubuntu.org?
<JontheEchidna> ok
<apachelogger> or
 * apachelogger gets to figure out the hosting
<jad_> Sory I dozed off are we still talking about porting the bots?
<Blizzz> Nightrose: ty, for the Google Wave invite! Somehow, sputnik invited me some time before without letting me know. his invitation arrived earlier this day. i wonder if you can recycle mine for somebody else?
<Nightrose> you can
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/Timelord/
 * apachelogger notes that pdfs look quite professional
<Nightrose> Blizzz: the links are valid for one - no matter who
<apachelogger> Nightrose: what to do to make us not sound as much on crack as I'd like to be :P
<Blizzz> Nightrose: good! with what email address are you registered there?
<Nightrose> Blizzz: lydia.pintscher
<Nightrose> @googlewave.com or so
<Nightrose> apachelogger: haha - good question
<Nightrose> have a link to what timelord is
<Nightrose> the original one
<Nightrose> or something like that
<apachelogger> Nightrose: http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/Timelord/
<Blizzz> yeap, ty
<Quintasan> oh, michal.zajac@googlewave.com :D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I suppose the announcement holds a more in-depth description
<Quintasan> apachelogger: wow, good night read for me :P
<Nightrose> apachelogger: people will stop before even getting there if they read that crack :D
<apachelogger> <= sitter.harald@googlewave.com
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I was afraid so, but since I am constantly on too much kaffeine...
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: is it less on crack now?
<Nightrose> looking
<jad_> apachelogger: yay Send me an invite :)
<JontheEchidna> obligitory "can haz invite pl0x"
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: much better :)  the first sentence seems to be missing a comma
<Nightrose> something is strange there
 * apachelogger agrees
<apachelogger> btw
<apachelogger> markey, Mamarok, Nightrose: what ever happened to the PedroLeKoi dude I sent to #amarok?
<JontheEchidna> a bit too long in general
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: how about some intro to the intro?
<apachelogger> getting the reader started for the information ahead
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not seen anything
<apachelogger> Nightrose: markey and Mamarok should know, they were around at the time
<markey> pedrowhat?
<markey> never heard of him
<markey> Mamarok says she showed him hacking guide etc
<markey> then he vanished
<markey> shrug
<markey> only the hard come into the garden
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, Nightrose: reworked the first para
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: ++
<apachelogger> hrr
<apachelogger> Nightrose: think we can publish?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we need a pic to go with that nus
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> pic would indeed be nice
<apachelogger> nakkid kubotu
<apachelogger> all them hot ruby sloc :D
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Announcement loogs good
 * apachelogger sings to surfin'USA
<ryanakca> s/loogs/looks/g
<apachelogger> so we only need like a pic
<apachelogger> Nightrose, JontheEchidna, ryanakca: suggestions?
<JontheEchidna> in all its nonfree, copyrighted glory: http://imagebin.ca/view/7uzolWG.html
 * apachelogger can always undress and make a pic :D
<apachelogger> kubuntu 2.0 :D
<apachelogger> vs.
<apachelogger> web 2.0
<apachelogger> that would be one epic battle
<txwikinger> apachelogger: Too cold for surfing
<JontheEchidna> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/node/115 <- for those who can view
<JontheEchidna> whoops, lost the contact us link
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Is there anything in the brainstorm draft that isn't in the announcement?
<m4v> (iset
<m4v> aww, sry
<JontheEchidna> ryanakca: it's more like the "source code" of project timelord
<JontheEchidna> just to show people the thought process that went into forming everything
<JontheEchidna> or that was the thought anyway
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: OK. And spacing between the paragraphs in Proposed solutions...
<JontheEchidna> Ah, yes
<JontheEchidna> oh, that was supposed to be a list in the google doc
<JontheEchidna> it didn't copy/paste well
 * JontheEchidna <ul>'s
<Nightrose> http://www.flickr.com/photos/helga/3814213294/#comment72157621892831099
<ryanakca> Also, the contact us link isn't very clear, there's three MLs and several IRC channels on the page, maybe 's/contact us/contact the Kubuntu Developers/' so they know which channel / ML they want?
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Apart from that, looks good
<apachelogger> flatmate suggested: someone with sheet of paper saying something like "Timelord"
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> would probably fit the topic at hand
<ryanakca> Even, have one of those folders with "Project Timelord" stamped on it :P (À la http://mysite.verizon.net/resobodw/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/3fw08.JPG )
<apachelogger> it's pretty abstract to find a pic that says communicates antyhing useful :P
 * ryanakca could probably work something of the sort up... with my stack of shiny Kubuntu stickers :)
<apachelogger> in like 5 minutes! :P
<apachelogger> out the door it needs to go
<JontheEchidna> oh, do I have to do a special thing so that the whole story doesn't appear on the front page?
<JontheEchidna> <!--break--> ?
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Yes
<JontheEchidna> btw, something I don't like about that
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Sure, I found my letter stencils :P
<JontheEchidna> it's not exactly obvious where to click to read the whole thing
<JontheEchidna> and if you add a link manually, you still get that link for the full story
<JontheEchidna> something that could be made better?
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: You could use <!--break--> and put in a JS blurb right above it that only shows the link if the page isn't whatever you make it. Can't tell you how off the top of my head though
<JontheEchidna> unfortunately I never did js, just basic XHTML + CSS :(
 * JontheEchidna never entered web 2.0, or even 1.5
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Googling, just a sec
<apachelogger> ryanakca: stop googling and get going on the pic :P
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I have PROJE coloured in.
<ryanakca> I just need to finish going over with permanent marker, stick on the logo, shove in some homework and take a picture
<ulysses__> Oh no, Firefox crashed, and I can't report it, Launchpad timeout every times
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Picture time :)
<apachelogger> cheese :D
<JontheEchidna> more like, "kamoso" :D
 * claydoh thinks he may take his annual weekly trip over to the Brown side this week
<claydoh> oops wrong chan sorry!
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
 * ryanakca kicks his card reader
<ryanakca> Time to get a USB cable :P
<Nookie^> Riddell: kubuntu 9.10 recived today good feedback on swedish online magazine =)
 * ryanakca twiddles while digikam runs
<JontheEchidna> I'm having dinner in a sec. Feel free to publish the doc once the image is done ;)
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: OK
 * apachelogger waits for image...
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I guess I'll be filing bugs against digikam. Going to go use F-Spot on my dad's Ubuntu computer, sssh!
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> last I used it digikam worked just fine :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Haha, no. ID-10T error. Digikam was behaving correctly by not displaying any pictures from my camera... the card was in my card reader.
<ulysses__> Ok, I won't report this crash, Launchpad don't like me:(
<ulysses__> o.O I reported three bugs yesterday, and they was private, Launchpad really don't like me:(
<ryanakca> apachelogger: nope. Trying to transfer pictures gives my a SIGSEGV now
<ryanakca> F-Spot it is
<ulysses__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim-runtime/+bug/468651
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 468651 in kdepim-runtime "akonadi_vcard_resource crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]
<ulysses__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/468668
<apachelogger> ryanakca: big time fun
<apachelogger> how about using windows :P
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 468668 in kde4libs "kdeinit4 crashed with SIGSEGV" [Undecided,New]
<ryanakca> apachelogger: http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/timelord/
<ryanakca> apachelogger: A few more to come.
<ryanakca> apachelogger: DSC_0005.JPG is oriented so that the text is vertical. Anyways, take your pick, the rest are pretty much all the same, I moved the lamp in some of them for different lighting. Supper's ready, BBL
<JontheEchidna> http://cs.helsinki.fi/u/twruottu/wubidawg.png
<apachelogger> ryanakca: background could be better
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: huh?
<JontheEchidna> That would be better as "Yo dawg, I herd you liked installing Ubuntu, so we put Wubi in your Ubuntu so you can install while you install"
<JontheEchidna> http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/xzibit-yo-dawg
<apachelogger> lulz
<apachelogger> so
 * apachelogger pokes JontheEchidna into kritaing one of ryanakca's pix so we can push tha nus
<apachelogger> I've got analysis lecture in like 8 hours, so we better hurry :P
<JontheEchidna> in what way would I Krita the pix?
<apachelogger> smaller, hotter, dunnoer
<apachelogger> just krita them some
<apachelogger> then upload and publish
<apachelogger> and then annoy people with information about it
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger prepares blog posty post
<JontheEchidna> ah, kk
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ready :P
<JontheEchidna> killed plasma-desktop trying to paste large pix :x
<JontheEchidna> man I hate my compy
<apachelogger> well, we need a small pic for kubuntu.org anyway :P
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I can use my orange carpet... or my wooden kitchen table... all the surfaces in this house are either reflective or orange :P
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Pick one and I'll shrink it...
<apachelogger> the highlight background is orange :D
 * apachelogger leaves the picking to JontheEchidna
<ryanakca> Highlight background?
<JontheEchidna> I liked 05
 * ryanakca needs to leave in ten minutes...
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: OK... *fires up imagemagick*
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: how big a side?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot049.png <- highlight background
<ryanakca> 200px? 300px?
<JontheEchidna> 300 sounds good I suppose. What do you think?
 * apachelogger thinks he always used 300 back in his amarok days
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/eEXtwbK.html :D
<apachelogger> or maybe it was 250 or 350
<apachelogger> defenitely something in that range though :D
<apachelogger> how about ryanakca dresses up as burgler and someone makes a pic of him "stealing" the folder? :{
<apachelogger> :P even
<apachelogger> somehow I have the feeling that imagebin.ca is is owned by KDE :P
 * JontheEchidna abuses gimp
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/f7jVe0.html
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I am not sure those gimp effecties are what we want
<JontheEchidna> hehe, yeah. Just messing
<JontheEchidna> around with it
<apachelogger> ryanakca: what do you think of that last one?
<ryanakca> http://ryanak.ca/~ryan/timelord/timelord-X.png where X is the side... pick one, I gave you several sizes
<apachelogger> could work without the reflection maybe :P
<apachelogger> how about using 400px linking to 800px?
<ryanakca> done
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please implement in nus
<ryanakca> Anyways, I'm off.
<ryanakca> Change / use however
<JontheEchidna> implementin'
<apachelogger> uha
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: maybe convert to jpg
<apachelogger> those pngs are of the large sort
 * JontheEchidna wonders how to properly use attached files in the story
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: just attach em :P
<apachelogger> Ill do the rest
<JontheEchidna> k
<JontheEchidna> attached
<JontheEchidna> erm
<JontheEchidna> where'd they go?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: send by mail or upload somewhere
<JontheEchidna> oops, attached to 9.10 release announcement
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> lol
<JontheEchidna> um
<apachelogger> Click <a href="https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-release">here</a> to read more.
<apachelogger> what is with that?
<JontheEchidna> I should just stop trying now
<JontheEchidna> I think I deleted the release announcement v.v
<JontheEchidna> dammit
<apachelogger> rofl
<JontheEchidna> halp!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: press the back button
<JontheEchidna> ok
<apachelogger> though
<JontheEchidna> whew
<apachelogger> since it is https it might not work
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: all back?
<JontheEchidna> at least I can create a new story with the copied text
<JontheEchidna> but it won't let me submit a previous story
<apachelogger> just make sure you traverse all the settings
<JontheEchidna> ya, set to full html
<JontheEchidna> blergh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can I has attachments now? :D
<JontheEchidna> rite, emailing now
<apachelogger> hehe
<JontheEchidna> whew
<JontheEchidna> now people will just wonder why it shows up again in RSS :D
<JontheEchidna> hopefully to be eclipsed by Timelord's awesomeness
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: you should haz by now
<apachelogger> implemented
<JontheEchidna> ready to push?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so whats with ... Click <a href="https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-release">here</a> to read more.
<JontheEchidna> oh, lol
<JontheEchidna> was gonna edit that to be the final release link o' the timelord announcement
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it still would show up on the full page though?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's the only thing...
<apachelogger> so
<JontheEchidna> remove it I guess, and hope people are clever enough to know how to get to the full page
 * apachelogger notes that we did not mention the website in timelord :P
<JontheEchidna> oops
<apachelogger> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/timelord
<apachelogger> :)
 * apachelogger hugs JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> to the interblag!
 * JontheEchidna will probably blog tomorrowish
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-03
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://apachelog.blogspot.com/2009/11/kubuntus-project-timelord.html useful enough?
<JontheEchidna> reading now
<JontheEchidna> last line gave me chills <3
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: if you blog tomorrow, please digg a bit into the fun stuff
<apachelogger> like explain what's the name about et all
<apachelogger> motive people to lend a hand
<apachelogger> motivate even
<JontheEchidna> will do
<apachelogger> ryanakca: thanks a lot for the pic :)
 * apachelogger hugs everyone and goes to bed being afraid that he needs to get up in 6 hours for analysis :S
<Nightrose> ryanakca: perfect pic
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger good night
<LaserJock> is this Project Timelord thing online somewhere?
<kb9vqf> LaserJock: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/timelord
<yuriy> oy is that official now?
<ScottK> Official'ish.
<LaserJock> so I don't understand how official it is?
<yuriy> official enough to be published but really just proposals for UDS
<LaserJock> yuriy: who all wrote it?
 * JontheEchidna just finished deleting 300/900 spam comments from his blog, enough for today
<LaserJock> is the Kubuntu Council behind it?
<yuriy> LaserJock: JontheEchidna and apachelogger
<LaserJock> there's some pretty dramatic changes in there
<yuriy> i think...
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger, ScottK, nixternal, Nightrose and myself were the main brainstormers
<JontheEchidna> then it was discussed on the mailing list
<JontheEchidna> and announced today after a month or so of work
<LaserJock> I don't quite understand the translations thing exactly
<LaserJock> don't upstream translations automatically override?
<LaserJock> so if there aren't much for Kubuntu translators doesn't that mean it should be pretty much stock KDE?
<JontheEchidna> they are stripped from the packages and sent on a trip through rosetta, with varying results
<LaserJock> ah, so they're getting messed up in the stripping, processing, re-packaging
<JontheEchidna> That trip is not as bad in 10.04 but it still offers another layer of potential failure that is totally unecessary, and takes a good amount of work to keep working
<LaserJock> so will KDE be OK with all these Kubuntu bugs going to them?
<JontheEchidna> it's been that way until 9.10 actually
<JontheEchidna> help -> report bugs has always gone to bugs.kde.org until this release
<LaserJock> well
<JontheEchidna> and the KDE crash handler still goes to KDE
<LaserJock> but the change in bug triaging policy seems more of an issue than the help -> report bugs thing
<JontheEchidna> basically it'll make less bugs rot and die in LP
<LaserJock> so would you be opening an upstream task and marking the ubuntu task as won't fix?
<yuriy> the change in bug triaging policy is mostly implemented anyway. I agree with that part -- it would be *nice* to track everything, but really upstream bugs/wishlists just get in the way
<LaserJock> sorry for all the question, I'm just curious about the plan
<JontheEchidna> Bug triage actually has a formal spec written up, just a second
<JontheEchidna> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-bug-triage-policy-lucid/
<LaserJock> well, I guess I'm also interested because it effects Edubuntu too as we ship KDE Edu
<JontheEchidna> basically, non-SRUable bugs or bugs with low/wishlist importance will not be tracked
<JontheEchidna> since the point of tracking things at LP is for potential SRUs anyway
<LaserJock> so the intent here is that Kubuntu shrink the scope of its efforts such that it can do the things it does really well
<LaserJock> and then as/if resource grow the scope can grow
<JontheEchidna> exactly
<JontheEchidna> use resources as efficiently as possible, and scale when possible
<LaserJock> Edubuntu has tried to do similar, although I don't think very successfully
<LaserJock> but it makes sense if you can pull it off
<LaserJock> a potential problem is that the "scaling down to increase quality" can be seen as becoming stale
<LaserJock> but I would think that Kubuntu has the critical mass to pull it off and I think Kubuntu users appreciate having a high quality distro
<JontheEchidna> this is why we are also pushing recruitment to increase resources
<JontheEchidna> so that these don't have to be "forever changes"
<JontheEchidna> it will be a delicate balance I'm sure
<JontheEchidna> KDE edu is a pretty nice module to maintain bug-wise, thankfully not too many of the beasties
<LaserJock> yeah
<JontheEchidna> it's more of the kdepim/kdebase/kdebase-workspace triple-combo we're worried about
<JontheEchidna> almost 500 bugs from those 3 alone
<JontheEchidna> mostly upstream bugs that nobody's found the time to upstream
<yuriy> and even that sounds down about twofold from about a year ago
<JontheEchidna> I believe when I first started bug triaging kdebase itself had 700
<JontheEchidna> that was during the 8.10 dev cycle
<JontheEchidna> now it's split between kdebase, kdebase-workspace and kdebase-runtime, but still considerably less
<ryanakca> apachelogger, Nightrose: No problem :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Yeah, the website needs work.
<shtylman> I for one welcome our new kubuntu overloards
<shtylman> so who wrote this massive document?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and apachelogger are the primary authors
<ScottK> Several of use read it over and contributed.
<shtylman> very nice
 * rgreening was looking for the coles notes
<rgreening> j/k
<ScottK> What.  Those would've been too long too?
<rgreening> lol
<ulysses__> I love this projekt, 'Doctor Who' is my favorite
<markey> hm
<markey> still no chromium builds
<markey> anything we can do besides complain?
<markey> the complain part I did
<markey> I can't help myself, as I'm not a packager
<markey> I can kick arses, if that is of any help
<markey> (it isn't, right?)
<markey> apachelogger: you are my hero
<markey> I mean, again
<markey> we we hug?
<markey> Timelord sounds awesome
<markey> even more so if I can contribute some ideas :)
<markey> like, getting rid of some of the baggage dictated by Canonical
<markey> (PulseAudio...)
<markey> (Apport...)
<markey> and the Shuttteworth could also give you some of his vast amounts of cash
<markey> instead of shipping those silly CDs
<markey> that I like to use as Frisbees
 * markey will support Timelord every way he can
<amik> is there a kubuntu updates changelog somewhere? where I can see which packages were updated and when?
<skreech> amik: #ubuntu-devel
<amik> ScottK: mkay, sorry
<emonkey> apachelogger: Would it be possible to start something like a "Kubuntu Fellowship"? I mean there's a lot to do and several of these things are much easier with some money. I would be glad to be one of the first donators. I think it just have to be clear where this money is going and who manages it. IMO one of the importest things would be to get a clear situation what should be achieved with it and which role does canonical play. (Which
<emonkey>  services they want to do and which not.)
 * emonkey likes the way how goals are specified for the next releases in the TL-announcement. Looks like there's a strategie
<apachelogger> markey: *hug* blog about your POV on timelord please :)
<markey> :)
<markey> well
<markey> apachelogger: first I must be sure about some details of Timelord
<markey> e.g. I would love to see a move to a rolling release scheme (at least a hybrid)
<markey> I need the latest snapshots of many apps
<markey> Chromium, Qt Creator, etc
<markey> Arch offers that
<apachelogger> can't do
<apachelogger> too little resources
<markey> well, a hyrid, at least some PPAs
<markey> hybrid
<apachelogger> well, let me put that right
<apachelogger> right now we do not have enough manpower to maintain that kind of stuff
<markey> ok, maybe we can get it with better promotion :)
<markey> that's one of Timelord's goals anyway
<apachelogger> if, which is one of the targets, more people become active contributors, I do think that more snapshot packages are going to be published (that is however pretty much up to the individual contributor)
<markey> apachelogger: and then, what's Riddell's position on Timelord?
<markey> he's employed by Canonical
<apachelogger> he agrees with most of it, but is unsure about the translations issue
<markey> that puts him in a morally difficult position ;)
<markey> he can't openly criticise Canonical
<apachelogger> in fact, translation might be the most controversal topic of them all
<markey> and Shuttleworth should give you some of his sacks of gold
<markey> man
<markey> imho he's very good with getting labour for free
<apachelogger> or employ me :P
<markey> that's what I mean
<markey> but then you also have to do what he says
<markey> ...
<markey> see the problem?
<apachelogger> well
<emonkey> we should win euromillions  ... :-)
<apachelogger> he'd only want things that improve kubuntu as a product and thus more valuable to canonical I suppose
<apachelogger> so in the end it's a win win eitherway
<markey> another example: that 1024 files limit. we only have to stick without because of some Ubuntu devs
<markey> although Riddell agreed it would make sense to increase the limit
<markey> the Ubuntu guys are clueless on that topic
<markey> s/without/with it
<markey> I type too quickly, too badly
<markey> one thing is becoming problematic: more and more developers migrate to Arch
<markey> distros need the support of devs
<markey> they are a multiplicator
<markey> so I think Timelord should make Kubuntu more attractive for developers too
<apachelogger> agreed
<emonkey> +1
<ghostcube> can anyone confirm this one
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/466935
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 466935 in linux "No Video Output in Karmic with ID 046d:09a1 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Communicate MP/S5500" [Undecided,New]
<ghostcube> the picture is there but its so dark you cant see anything even with 500 watt flood lamp
<ghostcube> i tested
<ghostcube> -_-
<ghostcube> how can i gdb the printer applet
<ghostcube> just start it with py applet.py ?
<jussi01> Been thinking a little, maybe we could have a register of people who volunteer to list their hardware, so if a problem turns up, then it can be tagged with that peice of hw and all the people who own that are notified and can test fixes or problems. could be part of your lp profile. (needs more thinking I know, but thats the general idea)
<Nightrose> jussi01: i like
<ghostcube> jussi01: sounds good
<ghostcube> anyone can code gkrellm to use asus atk010 o.O
<ghostcube> hehe
<jussi01> hrr, who changed lspci output?
 * jussi01 grumbles...
<ghostcube> who coded grub2
 * ghostcube is getting angry
<ghostcube> i think i will just do a new install and kick it grml
<apachelogger> jussi01: that is the ol ubuntu hardware db + poke feature
<jussi01> apachelogger: so it exists? link pls?
<apachelogger> google
<apachelogger> all the links youll ever need :P
<apachelogger> http://www.pubbs.net/ubuntu/200911/2746/
<apachelogger> you see why I find our wiki pages highly inefficient
<apachelogger> you go somehwere, get lost and give up
<apachelogger> and I think that happens about 99% of the time someone wants some information from the wiki
<neverendingo> hey kubuntu devs, i was told by Mamarok i should tell you that the karmic release is the best release i have ever seen. never worked so great for me! thanks for that!
<Mamarok> good boy :)
<Mamarok> !cookie | neverendingo
<ubottu> neverendingo: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Riddell> awooga!
 * apachelogger hugs neverendingo and hands him a cuppa tea
<neverendingo> seriously, awesome
<Riddell> that'll be the archive open
<apachelogger> that was fast
<apachelogger> didn;t it always take like a week or more
<Riddell> not usually
<Riddell> just depends how quick doko is with the toolchain
<Riddell> hmm, but where is lex and his qt
<ryanakca> Sync/merge time?
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> we need a wiki page to track the main packagse
<jussi01> when is alpha 1 scheduled?
<Riddell> december
<ryanakca> Also, anybody know why Kubuntu has a different knmap tarball than Debian?
<Riddell> there's only three alphas this time, and two betas
<Riddell> ryanakca: because we uploaded first maybe?
 * apachelogger updates kontrolpack
<jussi01> Riddell: o.O
<ryanakca> Riddell: OK
<neversfelde> kcm-touchpad crashes systemsettings :(
 * jussi01 upgrades apachelogger...
<apachelogger> who is pushing kcm-touchpad into lucid anyway?
<jussi01> new improved version! :P
 * apachelogger switches to upgrade mode
<jussi01> now with sleepless nights! :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: dare I ask what kontrolpack is?
<apachelogger> !info kontrolpack
<ubottu> kontrolpack (source: kontrolpack): network controller. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 420 kB, installed size 784 kB
<apachelogger> Riddell: kind of remote node management thingy thing
<Riddell> ah yes, I remember, the thingy thing
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> upstream aint got no clue of tarball making
<apachelogger> I even asked him to script it, so that he could avoid reintroducing stuff I bitched about earlier
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> src/COPYING -> src/copying
<apachelogger> :D
 * apachelogger writes mail
<slacker_nl> hi, just read something about the timelord project
<slacker_nl> what can one do to help?
<ghostcube> hmm nah intrepid was best ever
<ghostcube> not karmic :D
<slacker_nl> i disagree
<ghostcube> slacker_nl: depends on what bugs you notice
<ghostcube> and if they are bigger than on older revs
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> for youreself
<slacker_nl> ghostcube: i ran into issues at intrepid, which i don't have with karmic
<ghostcube> for me its the opposite
<ghostcube> heh
<ghostcube> :)
<slacker_nl> think it is different for almost everyone
<slacker_nl> doesn't matter, lucid will set the record straight
<ghostcube> the uvc error drives me nuts
<ghostcube>  i ned my webcam
<Riddell> hmm, "Getting KDE 4 ready for LTS - JonathanRiddell" on the UbuntuOpenWeek timetable, wonder what I should talk about
<ghostcube> and i need to use windows now for it
<ulysses__> intresting, I wait for it Riddell :)
<ghostcube> Riddell: hmmm that you are a good looking developer and john not
<ghostcube> :D
<slacker_nl> lol
<ghostcube> maybe this would bring an cool discussion
<ghostcube> :D
<ulysses__> :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: just talk about canoeing sure will be more intersting :)
<slacker_nl> Riddell: maybe talk about eh timelord project, and what that will mean for lts??
<Riddell> that's roughly my plan
<JontheEchidna> man, stupid daylight savings really messes with one's sleep schedule
<slacker_nl> JontheEchidna: i agree
<ulysses__> 22:00 UTC, it means 23:00 local time:/
<slacker_nl> although with wintertime i get an hour more sleep
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, I changed the spec approver for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-bug-triage-policy-lucid to Riddell
<apachelogger> I noticed :D
<JontheEchidna> should we work suspension of apport into that, or should it go into a more generic lucid-software-development type spec?
<JontheEchidna> I'm thinking the latter
<apachelogger> yeah, latter I'd say
<apachelogger> Riddell: kaudiocreator went from version 3.5.10 to 1.2.81 ... any suggestions on what to do in the packaging?
<Riddell> that's what epoch's are for but worth checking with debian to make sure we don't get out of sync
<apachelogger> longish longish mails
<apachelogger> Riddell: the thing is we are already at epoch 4 since it came from poor ol kdemultimedia
<Riddell> there's always a higher epoch :)
<apachelogger> sure, just saying, should it ever get back into kdemultimedia
<apachelogger> then kdemm also needs to go up to 5
<Riddell> that's why we need to check with debian
<Riddell> although if it's anything like qt they'll be indecisive for a while before doing something different than us :)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we could still go out of sync
<apachelogger> kac for kde4 is unstable
<apachelogger> so debian will not want to replace the KDE 3 just now
<apachelogger> which means we will have kac with 5:1.x and debian 4:3.5.9
<apachelogger> now
<JontheEchidna> whoa, lucid's open
<apachelogger> should kac become part of kdemultimedia again, before debian adopts a version of 5:1.x
<apachelogger> debian will pursue 4:xxxx
<apachelogger> we however will have to increment kdemultimedia to 5:xxxx, getting us out of sync
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what else is new :P
 * apachelogger sends JontheEchidna to his blog
<apachelogger> use yer nu wordpress powas wisely!
<apachelogger> meanwhile I try to find something to eat
 * JontheEchidna began composing last night
<JontheEchidna> blog'd, now on to packaging stuff for lucid
 * Riddell still massaging 4.3.3 for karmic
<Riddell> but we need a Lucid version of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KarmicKDEMerges
<Riddell> and I think you have a wiki page with a big patches table somewhere
<JontheEchidna> I do in fact
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/LucidPatchReview
<JontheEchidna> the rosetta comments are obviously contingent on what we end up doing for 10.04, so no need to worry about those for the moment
<apachelogger> tea time!
 * apachelogger brews some white tea
<Riddell> NCommander: would you fancy upping the build score of some of our packages so we have KDE 4.3.3 ready in time?
<NCommander> Riddell, sure, PM me the list, I'll bump them after the mobile meeting
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kubuntu_04_add_langpack_path can not be dropped even if rosetta support gets kicked
<apachelogger> kubuntu apps would njot get translations via langpacks then
<JontheEchidna> I'll mark that as keep then
<apachelogger> kubuntu_64_rosetta_translations
<apachelogger> that too
<apachelogger> though it needs a more useful name :P
 * apachelogger aint got no clue what it contains, but it sure needs to stick around
<apachelogger> kubuntu_68_remove_applet_confirmation is defenitely upstreamable, I would suppose it is in KDE's interest that the user can not remove important stuff by accident
<apachelogger> question is just how much work needs to be put into it to make it scale well and all
 * apachelogger starts kteatimer
<apachelogger> teatime even :)
 * apachelogger pours a cup of tea for JontheEchidna, Riddell and himself
<apachelogger> anyone else?
 * JontheEchidna eats an english muffin with his tea
 * apachelogger notes to agree with modestas
<Riddell> can I have a scone with it?
<apachelogger> all them crappy epochs are hell
<apachelogger> Riddell: don't have any, and poor ol kubotu is still travelling the intarwebs :|
<Riddell> I think I'll upload this plasma-widget-networkmanagement update into staging
<Riddell> should fix GSM and VPN support
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> VPN
<apachelogger> I was quite surprised, the vpn stuff actually works with what is in karmic
<apachelogger> well, kinda
<apachelogger> it only connects if you provide passwords beforehand and you cant disconnect once connected... but other than that
<JontheEchidna> bug 446180
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446180 in kdebase-workspace "zz-plasma-remove-network-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446180
<JontheEchidna> I'm fairly sure that that is a lack of a dependency on python-kde4
<JontheEchidna> gnomies who have kde stuff installed but not kubuntu then update, and bam
 * apachelogger never liked kubuntu
<apachelogger> eh
 * apachelogger never liked gnome
<apachelogger> :P
<markey> Oo
 * apachelogger hands markey a cup of tea
<Riddell> ahem
<markey> has Timelord sparked discussion on the Ubuntu lists too?
<markey> I only read kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you get a chance to review the bug mgmt policy yet?
 * seele doesnt quite understand what timelord is
<seele> is it a vision document? or QA strategy?
<apachelogger> both
<apachelogger> both+more
<apachelogger> a todo possbily
 * apachelogger is not sure how to describe timelord with one word :)
<sebas> apachelogger: the "and I want ponies!!!!!" comments on your blog are plain awful
<apachelogger> sebas: but if they want ponies? :D
<sebas> WIth one word, probably "vision" fits best
<sebas> apachelogger: then they can still go and f themselves
<apachelogger> hehe
 * sebas hates that, you talk about something and everybody shows up with their pet peeves and wants to influence your agenda
<yuriy> we can give fluffy bunnies once a year, close enough?
<sebas> f= fork obviously ;)
 * apachelogger just will turn it aroud next time
 * markey moderates troll comments strictly on his own blogs
<sebas> Those aren't trolls
<markey> no mean, if there are some
<markey> haven't checked
<apachelogger> got enough such pony comments to get at least 20 new kubuntu contributors
<sebas> it's "we think we need to improve a, b, and c" and they go "but x, y, z is most important (because I think it is)"
<markey> going jogging, bbl
<apachelogger> so I just need to poke them in the eye or something
<JontheEchidna> With lack of a better place to voice their peeves, they resort to finding the closest place where they can do so. (In most cases being blogs)
<sebas> there's a better place
<JontheEchidna> well it has to be easy too. they are lazy :D
<JontheEchidna> everybody's an armchair free software expert, but nobody wants to leave the armchair
<JontheEchidna> imo
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think we should get started on the support policy?
<sebas> JontheEchidna: as long as people don't pitch in, I care very little what they want
<JontheEchidna> sebas: same here :)
<sebas> I want enough myself to warrant having 72hour-days
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I was thinking that the upstream communications are more pressing, now that people know that we should be doing it
<sebas> + sleep, food and other overhead like social life
 * apachelogger hugs sebas
<apachelogger> enough upstream communication? :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<sebas> that's not called collaboration :)
<sebas> (still appreciated :P)
 * apachelogger thinks that Hydrogen might get jealous if apachelogger were to collaborate with someone else :P
<Riddell> "Authorization Approved" yay!
<Riddell> "Your travel authorization has been approved and you are authorized to travel to the United States "  Dallas here I come
<\sh> Meeting with J.R. Ewing ,-)
<falktx> hi there
<falktx> I just heard about Timelord
<falktx> I want in
<falktx> I know some debian packaging
<falktx> python
<falktx> and PyQT
<falktx> What do you think I can do to help?
<falktx> (I'm already reading the full spec)
<JontheEchidna> that was fast :)
<JontheEchidna> falktx: if you're up to it, software-properties (PyQt) needs a bit of loving (bug 102773, bug 116445)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102773 in software-properties "Translations (i18n) broken in software-properties-kde" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102773
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 116445 in software-properties "[kde] software-properties-kde does not check if apt lines are valid" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/116445
<ulysses__> I want also join, I translated the Kubuntu Documentation for Karmic, and want to contribute more
<JontheEchidna> they fall into the "embarassingly old" category there ;-)
 * Riddell hugs ulysses__ and falktx 
<Riddell> ulysses__: are you any good at writing docs?  there's plenty that need Kubuntu-ified
<ulysses__> I don't speak english very good, but I do everything I can
<ulysses__> I am the coordinator of hungarian community documentation team o.O
<JontheEchidna> your written english is better than a lot of what I see from native speakers on the internet
<ulysses__> thanks
<Riddell> ulysses__: for example this page could do with a Kubuntu version being made https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<ulysses__> sometimes I write news to the hungarian LoCo site about Kubuntu (now working on Project Timelord translation)
<falktx> i'll look into software-properties
<JontheEchidna> anybody up for a revu of my new package? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=6970
<falktx> i'm waiting too for a revu, be patient
<JontheEchidna> :)
<falktx> i'll use my PPA for software-properties changes
<falktx> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/ppa/
<ulysses__> Riddell: OK, I'll write it
<JontheEchidna> falktx: what package are you currrently waiting for a revu for?
<falktx> qtsixa
<JontheEchidna> oh, that sixaxis manager
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: there is some other crap in the admin dir
<apachelogger> check some old kde3 package form me
<apachelogger> IIRC there is some 100% free part, more free than GPL or something
<JontheEchidna> ah, copyrights...
<JontheEchidna> every packager's favorite part
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: complete copy of lgpl is missing
<falktx> jontheEchidna - can you revu that?
<JontheEchidna> falktx: yeah
<falktx> thanks
<falktx> why does software-properties translations works for me?
<falktx> I don't see any language bug
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: Tomas Mecir also holds a considerable amount of copyright
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I have him in debian/copyright, I thought
<apachelogger> Upstream Author: Tomas Mecir <kmuddy@kmuddy.com>
<apachelogger> that does not replace a copyright statement :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, whoops
<JontheEchidna> I never replaced Marcel Hasler with him
<apachelogger> falktx: what revu are you waiting on?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: qtsixa
<apachelogger> no clue what that is :D
<falktx> Sixaxis Joystick Manager
<apachelogger> right
<falktx> allows to connect sixaxis wirelessly
<falktx> and using hal to make it as mouse/keyboard
<apachelogger> falktx: 1) ~ppax is no part of a valid version number for official archives 2) your package is a native package, which is not valid for archives either
<apachelogger> well, unless it is really a native software created for ubuntu or kubuntu obviously :D
<falktx> do I just need to remove the ppa thing?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> and you need to rename the tarball
<apachelogger> in fact when you run debuild it should warn you
<JontheEchidna> Do we want Conflicts on ppa versions in the archive?
<JontheEchidna> e.g. Conflicts: qt-sixa (<= 0.4.3-falktx1)
<falktx> that was my previous made releases
<falktx> I changed the name qt-sixa to qtsixa
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: not unless it is a kubuntu ppa :D
<falktx> that allows good updates
<apachelogger> falktx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/308533/ that is what debuild should spit out if you try to build a non-native package in a native manner
<apachelogger> you'll need to ensure that the tarball is named appropriately
<mgraesslin> apachelogger and JontheEchidna: nice work on the Timelord project ;-)
<falktx> it did gave me that error before
<falktx> but diappeared after i putted ~ppaX
<JontheEchidna> falktx: it won't be too nice on your current ppa users, but really it would be better to remove the conflicts and other ppa-versioned stuff before the final upload to Ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> oh, also the current convention is to set the maintainer to: Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: well, the work is yet to come :)
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: recognizing problems is the first and most important step
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ...query...
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: very true
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: right! content looked fine imo
<falktx> fixing it now
<mgraesslin> about translations I would recommend you to try to handle them via KDE SVN instead of bazaar
<mgraesslin> might reach more translators which do not know in general how to handle different vcs'
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I better run it by sebas, I don't trust your judgment on content
<apachelogger> with Nightrose claiming that you are on crack and all :P
<JontheEchidna> heh
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: we still need to work out the specifics of l10n, it is a quite complicate and also controversal topic
<mgraesslin> sure
<falktx> uploaded new package to revu
<sebas> What's controversial about "ditch Rosetta"?
<yuriy> sebas: it goes against the standard Ubuntu processes. it also leaves no clear way to translate Kubuntu modifications
<falktx> anything wrong with the new package?
<sebas> OK, "ditch Rosetta for everything upstream" then
<Riddell> or to package translations from stuff not in main KDE modules
<txwikinger> When kdm doesn't start with the message in syslog that it respawns too fast... is that an upstart problem?
<claydoh> Riddell: I will do a Kubuntu-fied verison of that wiki page (GraphicalInstall)
<sebas> txwikinger: usually, it's kdm or X crashing then
<JontheEchidna> falktx: old ppa changelog entries should go, and the final entry should close the packaging bug and be 1.0.2-0ubuntu1
<txwikinger> sebas: Not sure
<txwikinger> I can start kdm from commandline without problem
<sebas> upstart wants to start kdm -> X crashes -> upstart tries again -> xcrashes -> ad infinitum -> respawns too often
<JontheEchidna> falktx: there's also not a kdesu package as far as I know, so the package shouldn't recommend that
<sebas> That doesn't mean that X can't crash
<txwikinger> well.. if X crashes, it does before it writes anything in the Xorg log
<sebas> so it doesn't write *anything*, then it probably doesn't even touch X
<txwikinger> it is definately not kdm because gdm does the same
<falktx> will fix that
<smarter> apachelogger, JontheEchidna: fellow Timelords, what is the state of kubuntu-notification-helper ?
<JontheEchidna> smarter: it notifies of reboot, apport and upgrade hook notifications
<JontheEchidna> still needs codec and dist-upgrade notifications
<JontheEchidna> and hook support could probably be done better, but it still works better than update-notifier-kde
<smarter> and where can I find the code to h4x on it?
<JontheEchidna> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kubuntu-notification-helper/trunk
<smarter> thanks
<JontheEchidna> feedback welcome, this is pretty much the first time anybody other than harald or myself has looked/haxxed the code
<Bsims> I have an issue, I have been bitten by Bug # 425704 affecting my capslock, but does it affect numlock as well?
<JontheEchidna> smarter: a note, after installing you'll need to enable the kded module from "kcmshell4 kcmkded"
<falktx> uploaded new package again
<smarter> JontheEchidna: okay, so far the code looks good ;)
<apachelogger> smarter, JontheEchidna: general note: for good testing you want to restart kded after make install
<apachelogger> otherwise you might run into all sorts of weird caching
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's been my experience too
<apachelogger> for notification changes youll need to restart knotify as well :P
<falktx> if my package gets accepted, will it be on Karmic?
<falktx> and can it be backported to Jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> it would be for lucid, and you could file a backport for karmic
<JontheEchidna> and jaunty too I suppose
<smarter> Event::show() shows a notification?
<falktx> nice
<smarter> oh, nevermind, I thought Event was a KDE class
<JontheEchidna> falktx: which brings up another point I missed, the changelog entry should be for lucid.
<falktx> aaa...
<falktx> wait a little then
<JontheEchidna> :)
<falktx> re-uploaded now
<falktx> you think it will pass?
<Bsims> I have an issue, I have been bitten by Bug # 425704 in console-setup affecting my capslock, but does it affect numlock as well?
<falktx> I know it will fix at least 3 bugs
<JontheEchidna> falktx: I do have doubts about the current short description for sixad, but the packaging looks solid overall
<smarter> JontheEchidna: what is the low-level stuff in hookevent for?
<JontheEchidna> smarter: directory listing
<smarter> can't Qt do that?
<JontheEchidna> probably. the hook stuff was a quick and dirty port of the python crap
<smarter> okay
<smarter> QDir seems more adapted
<JontheEchidna> hooks stuff is also quite the memory hog, shoots kded mem usage up to 6 MB when showing the dialog
<smarter> also, I'd rather use one or more QRegExp to do the parsing
<JontheEchidna> any and all improvements to hook parsing are very much welcome :)
<smarter> I'll look into it ;)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: what is with the knmap upload on revu?
<JontheEchidna> I've found apt-file to be a good test package for hooks
<falktx> any comments are welcome
<JontheEchidna> back in a bit
<falktx> this is my first "real" package I made
<smarter> and I seriously don't believe that parsing /proc/uptime is the best way to do about anything :p
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> falktx: quite good for a first package, I must say
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: is python-gtk2 installed by default for kubuntu (CD or DVD iso?)
<falktx> it's been almost 6 months in this package
<falktx> the ubuntuforums were really useful
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I hope not
<falktx> my own package thread has already 38 pages
 * JontheEchidna is away for serious this time, back in 20 mins or so
<falktx> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1190061
<valgaav> can I suggest using oxygen molecule instead of qtcurve for gtk+ apps with next release ?
<LeeJunFan> filing bugs for ubuntu has become a real pain in the a$$ - launchpad hasn't worked for days now.
<valgaav> so far I'm using it for two months with gimp / synaptic / mkvmerge / firefox and it does the job right
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I am hungry
<apachelogger> the fridge is empty
<apachelogger> and it is raining and incredibly cold outside
<smarter> that was almost an haiku
<apachelogger> obviously I must starve to death
<rgreening> Riddell: have you seen the flickering kubuntu usplash under 9.10?
<rgreening> ow my eyes
 * apachelogger puts bandaid on rgreening's eyes
<Riddell> rgreening: nope
<rgreening> Riddell, can you live boot the DVD and see if the live logo in usplash is flickering for you? Cause I have it here...
<rgreening> its part of the glow effect ubuntu has enabled in casper/initrd
<smarter> apachelogger, JontheEchidna: how do I get kDebug() to outputs something with kded? Is installing the kdelibs debug package the only solution?
<Riddell> rgreening: I've booted the CDs and DVDs 100 times and they didn't flicker
<apachelogger> smarter: kdebugdialg
<smarter> rgreening: flickered for me on the Live-CD for at least one computer
<apachelogger> kdebugdialog
<rgreening> hmm... under vbox? or direct?
<apachelogger> turn on all
<apachelogger> then it should spit to whatever is stdout for kded
<apachelogger> i.e. .xsession-errors unless you started kded from a terminal
<rgreening> smarter: maybe its a dell mini-10v issue
<rgreening> ?
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<smarter> rgreening: nop, it was on a desktop, with an Intel 4500HD or something like that
<rgreening> maybe its an intel issue
<smarter> I haven't installed Kubuntu on that machine yet, no idea if it's a Live-CD only issue
<rgreening> I believe it only happens in live env...
<smarter> well, that's a relief at least :p
<rgreening> its gross. we need to change the logo to remove the pulsing bar bewlow the logo.
<rgreening> yuk
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mail sent, can we now please get started on the support policy? :P
<smarter> apachelogger: how do you respawn kded properly?
<apachelogger> kquitapp kded; sleep2; kded4
<smarter> but it doesn't enable the modules at restart
<smarter> and it adds a knetworkmanager icon to the systray :p
<apachelogger> well, yeah, but that is the most proper way available :P
<apachelogger> the other would be to relogin
<Riddell> yo Daskreech
<Riddell> I didn't get the faq update
<Daskreech> Bleah Can somene look in the backlog for the pastebin I last gave?
<Riddell> irclogs.ubuntu.com is your friend
<Riddell> what day?
<Daskreech> Two days ago I think
<Daskreech> Three days
<Daskreech> [20:50] <DasKreech> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/305369/ you can decide on if the phrase derivative should be changed to sibling
<Riddell> thanks Daskreech
<Daskreech> Riddell: We were discussing if the phrase derivavtive should instead be reworded to say sibling
<Riddell> "derivavtive" isn't used in that text
<Riddell> "Kubuntu is the first Ubuntu derived distribution."  I tend to say it's a variant from Ubuntu
<Daskreech> Riddell: Well if you like you can reword that section I didn't know if it made sense to. I think Derived is a pretty good explanation
<falktx> how much time does it take a revu to be approved?
<JontheEchidna> two motus have to give their approval on the package. I think I can give mine now
<Riddell> I can revu stuff if I'm poked (although then I can't do archive admin approval)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, falktx: it's still a native package
<JontheEchidna> oh, hrm. I will unadvocate then
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you could however help falktx get that resolved
<Riddell> Daskreech: kubuntu.org/faq updated (or will when cache updates) thanks
<Daskreech> Whoot :)
<JontheEchidna> falktx: the unmodified source tarball used before the debian directory was added should be named qtsixa_1.0.2.orig.tar.gz
<JontheEchidna> that should fix the native package issue
<rgreening> who here has a dell mini 10v? or dell laptop and wants the dell community image but with kubuntu instead?
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I have a process from superm1 to do the dell recovery partition and havew a kubuntu install :)
<rgreening> I'll probably blog on it later...
<falktx> i think i'll really need help on this
<falktx> i adapted my code to debian source package
<falktx> then i started coding from there
<falktx> so there's no "original code" package anymore
<JontheEchidna> keep a copy of you debian folder somewhere
<JontheEchidna> download the source tarball from the qtsixa website
<falktx> hm...
<falktx> i develop qtsixa
<JontheEchidna> rename/recompress it to qtsixa_1.0.2.orig.tar.gz
<falktx> it's my own code
<falktx> but i'll try that
<JontheEchidna> oh, neat
<JontheEchidna> basically you take a tarball of the untouched upstream code
<JontheEchidna> give it the proper naming convention (packagename_version.orig.tar.gz)
<Riddell> falktx: if that's a Qt app there may be a trademark issue with it using Qt in the name (or there may not I don't know the current policy), of course that Nokia's problem not ours
<JontheEchidna> then place the debian directory into the extracted folder and debuild
<Daskreech> apachelogger: ping
<Daskreech> or seele ping I might guess
<seele> ?
<apachelogger> ?
<Daskreech> seele: What is the current oh hai apachelogger status with submissions of kubuntu paperkuts to OHP ?
<Quintasan> o hai
<Daskreech> Do they get accepted and worked on ?
 * seele blinks
<seele> ohp?
<Daskreech> Reading the Timelord documentation
<Daskreech> One Hundred papercuts
<seele> can you rephrase, i dont understand your question
<Daskreech> Does One Hundred papercuts accept papercuts submitted for KDE with an intention to work on them?
<seele> we are repsonsible for working on them
<seele> upstream has no obligation, nor do other members of ubuntu
<seele> kde does not have a "papercuts" program
<apachelogger> falktx: more comments
<falktx> what do you mean?
<falktx> I always get error:
<falktx> unrepresentable changes to source
<Quintasan> anything more?
<Quintasan> it's a problem with symbolic link, executable changed or something else?
<falktx> just hold
<falktx> we'll be busy now for 30mins
<falktx> will be back then
<Daskreech> seele: Does Gnome?
<seele> does gnome what?
<seele> 100 papercuts is an ubuntu program, not upstream
<agateau> ScottK: Riddell: I just realized the wiki page I wrote about configuring indicators in KDE apps is not linked anywhere, any idea where to put such a link?
<Riddell> agateau: which page?
<Daskreech> Ok thats what I thought
<agateau> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KarmicKoala/ConfigureIndicators
<Daskreech> Although KDE does have a JJ program
<Daskreech> I wonder if a papercut type program would fit in there
<Daskreech> Kinda a cross between JJ and bugsquad
<Riddell> agateau: I can link to it from http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.10-release
<agateau> Riddell: would be great!
<Daskreech> If we are forwarding most of the reports upstream it may help to put in some work to ensure something is there to catch them
<agateau> Riddell: I was also wondering whether we could make the plasmoid open it if no indicator-enabled applications are running
<agateau> but I doubt this would qualify as SRU
 * Daskreech rereads the FAQ and ughs at the phrase "more full list" why didn't I see that before?
<Riddell> agateau: make plasmoid open what?
<Riddell> Daskreech: it was "fuller" before but that's not a word
<agateau> Riddell: plasmoid would open the wiki page in default browser
<Daskreech> Yeah but more full is so twisted grammatically
<Daskreech> more complete would be better
<Riddell> agateau: link added
<Riddell> Daskreech: fixed
<agateau> Riddell: thanks
<Daskreech> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> agateau: a "setup" link to the wiki page would work, just opening it directly isn't what users tend to expect
<Daskreech> Riddell: Should we say cannot boot into Ubuntu after installing windows?
<Daskreech>  I thought the idea was to promote Kubuntu ?
<agateau> Riddell: yes, I agree
<Riddell> Daskreech: fixed
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Would you like a timelord mention for the last question on http://www.kubuntu.org/faq
<seele> need a developer to clarify lingo: can back tracing also be known as back tracking, or is that something else?
<agateau> seele: I think it's something else
<agateau> never heard a dev talking about "back tracking"
<JontheEchidna> maybe the act of obtaining a backtrace?
<seele> i have transcripts of an interview with a developer, and he's talking about a back tracking tool
<agateau> that would be backtracing
<agateau> seele: oh
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> they exist both
<apachelogger> mean different things though
<apachelogger> back tracking describes a very common algorithm for problem solving
<apachelogger> backtracing is... well, tracing something back to the origin I'd say :D
<apachelogger> so either he is talking about an algorithm or about tracing something or someone or somewhere
<apachelogger> ah, that last some did not fit in ;)
<apachelogger> Daskreech: I would like the helping page being redone really :P
<apachelogger> mentions adet :D
<apachelogger> adept even
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't forget on the updates policy.  I started work on a wiki page for it yesterday.  I'll get it to the tech board today or tomorrow, most likely
<Riddell> ScottK: let me know if there's something to read over
<ScottK> Riddell: Will do.  I'm just taking the email I send to kubuntu-devel and making it more policy like.
<apachelogger> tea time!
 * apachelogger brews some earl grey
<markey> apachelogger: one wish for Timelord: auto-mount all devices
<markey> I don't understand why I have to open Dolphin for mounting
<markey> makes 0 sense to me
<apachelogger> that should be implemented in KDE, shouldn't it?
<markey> no idea...
<yuriy> markey: i think there was some period whan kde3 did do that and there was complaining
<apachelogger> AFAIK there is a plasma device notifier fork on kde-apps that automounts stuff
<ulysses__> I saw a device notifier plasmoid with automount on kde-look.org
<yuriy> of course, there's always complaining
<markey> see, in KDE it works this 1) idea 2) ... 3) patch 4) [one year later] 5) release
<apachelogger> yuriy: well, still can be an option
<markey> takes too much time
<markey> KDE is slow as molasses in many things
<yuriy> unless the person just goes and commits the patch
 * apachelogger always does that :P
<markey> I don't work on KDE core things. it would madden me
<apachelogger> well, once you got worked in it's only half bad
 * apachelogger once spent an entire day fixing a bug in some standard dialog
<apachelogger> the actual fix was like 10 sloc, most of the time was spent on digging through kdelibs
<ScottK> The device notifier is getting overhauled for 4.4, so I'd say let's see what it is at the end before we decide to get excited as a project about changing thise
<ScottK> thise/this
<markey> ok, true
<markey> I just read something about it
<markey> core-devel
<JontheEchidna> the overhaul is the kde-look automounting one, passed through kdereview a few times
<JontheEchidna> I do not know if the automounting feature made it through though
<markey> Amarok development is an island of peace and sanity. we decide something, do it, 6 weeks later we release :)
<markey> that's fun working
<markey> (amarok is not a library though, so it's easier to change things)
<apachelogger> tea is ready
<apachelogger> who wants some?
 * markey has coffee
<markey> anyway, Agile development ftw
<apachelogger> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312114
<apachelogger> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Announcing_Project_Timelord_Kubuntu/
<apachelogger> digg is so 90's :P
<apachelogger> emonkey: about the donations thingy you were suggesting ... since canonical owns the kubuntu trademark I would suppose money goes there :P
<apachelogger> besides, I wouldn't know who'd manage the money
<apachelogger> but yeah, maybe a donation system of some sort would make sense
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<Riddell> Lex79!
<Lex79> ohi
<Riddell> whither Qt?
<Lex79> buld fine, install fine, but I have to rewrite lzma, qtjambi and pot rules to use dh 7
<Lex79> debian switched to dh 7 in qt 4.6
<seele> Riddell: pretty pretty please can we work on printing for lucid?
<ScottK> Please don't break anything.
<seele> printing management ui still needs some love
<Daskreech> markey: isn't that solved for KDE 4.4 ?
<Riddell> seele: finish the system-config-printer-kde would be lovely yes
<Lex79> ScottK: you speak with me ? :)
<Riddell> Lex79: can you put what you have into bzr?
<markey> Daskreech: oh I wouldn't know, I'm not using trunk currently, sorry :)
<markey> too busy
<Lex79> yes, moment, I'm just returned to home
<ScottK> Lex79: What's up?
 * ScottK is just about to head out for meetings, so unless it's quick, we'll need to do it later.
<apachelogger> ScottK: he meant whether you were talking to him when you said that he shouldnt break anything
<ScottK> Oh.  No.
<ScottK> Although I'm in favor of him not breaking anything, I meant about the printing.  It just works here and I'd like that to continue.
<ScottK> I've had network printing setup fails here with both Windows (don't ask) and OS X and our stuff just works.
<Riddell> ScottK: the printing stuff is just completing the port from gnome and switching to seele's UI, so it shouldn't be much possibility for breakage
<seele> ScottK: the ui is incomplete, it needs to be finished
<seele> afaik the backend is done, we just need to paint it
<ScottK> OK.  Sounds good.
 * seele thinks kubuntu peeps shoudl stop in DC the weekend before Austin :P
<ScottK> When sabdfl said he wanted to match the OS X user experience, I sort of assume he didn't want us to worsen stuff like printing where we're better.
<apachelogger> who knows :D
<Quintasan> hmm, srsly, is #qt only for writing c++ code? :P
<JontheEchidna> obviously he meant getting mac4lin finally through revu and part of the default install :D
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> +1 for mac4lin :P
<Riddell> UDS attendees: please go to https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-l/+attend and click on Register
<Quintasan> :|
<Lex79> Riddell: I uploaded qt to bzr
<Riddell> thanks
<Quintasan> :/ nspluginviewer crashes each time I open a site with flash, srsly
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: kubuntu-default-settings from karmic-proposed works, giving input on the bug
<sebas> Will KDE 4.3.3 automatically hit karmic?
<JontheEchidna> having a bit of trouble building kdebindings actually, so it'll be a bit late
<sebas> no problem, was just wondering if I can "just wait" or if I want to go package hunting
<sebas> I prefer just wait
<sebas> Besides, it's just out for one hour only
<sebas>  :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
 * sebas does afk things now
<JontheEchidna> it'll be in a ppa at first, but we will offer it as a regular karmic update soon I think
<JontheEchidna> we might still be working out the specifics for that, Scott would probably know better
<gnufied> hi folks
<Mamarok> claydoh: ping
<Mamarok> claydoh: I have not a clue who Steve is talking about in that mail, I searched older mails for "Res" and only found screen resolution stuff
<mcas> JontheEchidna: will there be a backported version of kde 4.3.3 for jaunty?
<JontheEchidna> probably not
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: why I have to do "bzr add files" ? doesn't work automatically? :(
<JontheEchidna> nope :(
<Lex79> oh my god :(
<JontheEchidna> doing bzr add by itself will add all the files in the directory though
<Lex79> just do "bzr add" ?
<JontheEchidna> just make sure you don't have anything unwanted in there, and "bzr add"
<Lex79> ok try
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: uhm Qt4/4.6.0/ubuntu$ bzr add
<Lex79> adding .directory
<Lex79> :(
<JontheEchidna> bzr remove .directory
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: but it add only .directory and not the files I want to add (various lintian files)
<JontheEchidna> what does "bzr add debian" do?
<Lex79> nothing
<JontheEchidna> are you sure the files aren't already added? maybe do a bzr commit and see if they show up as new files and not unknown files?
<Lex79> I'll download again bzr branch and I'll retry
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: done, thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome :)
<Lex79> Riddell: I reupload qt, I rewrite rules for lzma compression and for cleaning po, I added TODO.Kubuntu file
<Daskreech> Anyone up that has acces to the Timelord doc?
<Daskreech> Error in the paragraph speaking about Pre 10.04
<Daskreech> • Announce Project Timelord to the world! his will include:
* Daskreech changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: the distro with good looking  developers | No Todo link! Take a load off! | 9.10 Released, Woo! \o/
* Daskreech changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: the distro with good looking  developers | No Todo link! Take a load off! | 9.10 Released, Woo! \o/ | Timelord is GO! Rewrite https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu to reflect this
<slacker_nl> if i want to help with timelord.. where do i start?
<Daskreech> slacker_nl: Look at Helping Kubuntu wiki page and tear out old junk
<slacker_nl> hehe, writing docs, my favorite pastime
<Daskreech> If you would like to have a link to a wiki page of Doktors and put yourself on it we wouldn't mind either :)
<Daskreech> slacker_nl: This is unwriting docs :)
<slacker_nl> lol
<slacker_nl> lemme have a look first :)
<Daskreech> But seriously though that landing page should be kept quite lean and channel people where needed
<Daskreech> WE have a lot of things on the timelord project each of which is fairly detailed
<Daskreech>  we should have page s for each of them with statuses of what needs to be done and what is currently being done
<Daskreech> HelpingKubuntu should be a quick way to get to more detailed TODOs while giving an overview
<Daskreech> Talking about how much we need help with adept isn't helping
<Daskreech> Also a list of people who come and actually help with Project Timelord will be good in terms of recognition of the community around Kubuntu as well as being able to track who did what
<slacker_nl> brb
<MsMaco> JontheEchidna: you, with the puns!
<MsMaco> had to put a Rose joke in there, eh?
<MsMaco> i *facepalm*d at that
<JontheEchidna> I don't think I was trying to make any Rose puns. What'd I do?
 * apachelogger runs around in swimming trunks
<apachelogger> darn radiator radiates like 3 billion degrees
<MsMaco> JontheEchidna: look into the heart of the tardis? reborn? you mean like when she brought jack back to life?
<JontheEchidna> oh, that. haha
<apachelogger> hrrr
<apachelogger> jack
<apachelogger> :D
<MsMaco> <3 jack
<JontheEchidna> MsMaco: more like when that slitheen looked into the heart of the tardis and was reborn into an egg
<MsMaco> oh!
<MsMaco> why DID that happen differently to them, anyway?
<MsMaco> that didnt make sense. maybe the heart of the tardis has a mind of its own and decides what to do to folks
<JontheEchidna> tardis is telepathic, maybe it knew what their desires were
<apachelogger> and there are enough references to the tardis some kind of being
<JontheEchidna> though
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping ping
<JontheEchidna> if Kubuntu looked into the tardis and became an all-powerful entity I'd be quite scared
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping ping ppppping ping ping
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong pong honey
 * apachelogger takes Nightrose for a dance
<Daskreech> MsMaco: It's like the sorting hat in Hogwarts :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you please revise the ContactUs page
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Just made my announcement :)
<apachelogger> I think differing by category rather than media makes more sense
<apachelogger> Daskreech: what announcement?
 * Nightrose dances with apachelogger
<apachelogger> and where and huh?
 * apachelogger is all uninformed
<Daskreech> apachelogger: dentica
<apachelogger> Daskreech: not understanding a word :P
<apachelogger> must be that fancy dentica slang
<Daskreech> apachelogger: http://identi.ca/conversation/13658881#notice-13680214
<apachelogger> yeah, I dont understand the message
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> ask your dance partner
<apachelogger> Nightrose: honey, whats does hes means?
<apachelogger> so
<Daskreech> apachelogger: oh bugfix for the Timelord doc
<apachelogger> any conceptual ideas for the helpingkubuntu page?
<Daskreech> apachelogger: landing page
<Daskreech> Heavy Timelord focus
<Daskreech> No Adept
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i think he wants to create a group for timelord on identi.ca
<Daskreech> Nightrose: No I did already
<apachelogger> ah, sounds like a good idea
<Daskreech> It's called !doktor
 * apachelogger pets Daskreech
<Daskreech> mostly so I can make an alias of !doktoring
<Daskreech> which I already did ;-)
<Nightrose> Daskreech: ah ok - i should read the whole conversation...
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> Daskreech: needs pik
<Daskreech> So you can say you are currently doktoring bugs or you are going to doktor an app
<Daskreech> apachelogger: gimmie pik
<Daskreech> apachelogger: better yet you are now the adminstratot
<Daskreech> adminstrator
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> I have no clue of all that crap :P
<Daskreech> There is a tab that says logo :) it has one button it's not hard to figure out :-D
<Daskreech> but I don't have anything for there
<Daskreech> unless someone has a foto of a blue TARDIS?
<Daskreech> perchanchenhaps?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ContactUs
<Daskreech> apachelogger: I'm assuming that since the Timelord announcement is in ~apachlogger you have access to it? :)
<apachelogger> Daskreech: we could use a pic of Nightrose
<Daskreech> I can't handle that kind of flood
<Daskreech> Oooooh Nightrose in a doctor suit
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: much better ... now link to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ContactUs#Development in the kubuntu.org announcement
<Daskreech> I'd like that better than a Blue TARDIS
<Nightrose> dudes!
<Nightrose> no pics of me in a doctor suit
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Daskreech> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Daskreech> pleaaaase :)
<apachelogger> I actually were thinking without the suit anyway :P
<Daskreech> Wow
 * Nightrose pokes apachelogger
<Daskreech> Fun fact the First TARDIS ws blue
 * apachelogger hugs Nightrose
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * apachelogger drafts up new helpingkubuntu page
<Daskreech> Just wearing a doctor?
<apachelogger> = Kubuntu Love Train =
<JontheEchidna> oh my
<Daskreech> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c3/TARDIS2.jpg
<apachelogger> makes me remember, next talk I do, I must do an equally offensive statement as the dictator's
<Daskreech> Anyone seconds this approval assuming that Nightrose doesn't supply a pic of her wearing a doctor?
<Nightrose> Daskreech: go for it
<Nightrose> apachelogger: and don't forget not to apologize ;-)
<apachelogger> well, I'll have to do it about men anyway
 * Daskreech does magic with KIO
<apachelogger> just to see if anyone gives a shit
 * Daskreech hugs KDE
<Daskreech> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Earls_Court_Police_Box.jpg Is snazzier
<Daskreech> course the first one being more beat up may be part of the messgae :-/
<Daskreech> message even
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu/New
<apachelogger> I need pix
 * apachelogger removes useless stuff to start with freshish content
<JontheEchidna> we can use oxygen bug icon for bug triage
<apachelogger>  * Translate. KDE stuff should be in Rosetta soon, available for translation.
<apachelogger> roflor
<Daskreech> I shall return!
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6t692kpqhs
<apachelogger> exterminate
 * slacker_nl slaps mailman
<slacker_nl> do the kubuntu mailinglists require admin approval?
<apachelogger> slacker_nl: no
<slacker_nl> weird
<apachelogger> but you need to be subscribed when posting to kubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> otherwise it will get rejected
<slacker_nl> i subscribed earlier today to kubuntu-users and now to kubuntu-devel but no dice..
<slacker_nl> no confirm messages
<JontheEchidna> hrhr, https://www.ohloh.net/p/kubuntu-linux
<JontheEchidna> apparently kubuntu is written mostly in ruby :D
<apachelogger> go kubuntu go
 * skreech boogies on down
<apachelogger> wth https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PackagingGuide/KDE
<Mamarok> slacker_nl: what mail adress so I can check the kubuntu-users ML?
<slacker_nl> Mamarok: issue at my isp/employee
<slacker_nl> you probably got bounces @ ubuntu-mailings@opperschaap.net
<Mamarok> no, I didn't
<slacker_nl> k, eitherway, problem located, now see if i can poke someone to fix it
<Mamarok> slacker_nl: still, that adress is not in the subscriber list of kubuntu-users
<Mamarok> but since you probably didn't confirm it... :)
<slacker_nl> makes sense :)
<Mamarok> just ping me if you want me to subscribe you
<slacker_nl> i want to be subscribed to kubuntu-devel
<slacker_nl> i'll try it again tomorrow
<Mamarok> not my range then, I do kubuntu-users only :)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: did I point out that the headers are not very different in the wiki
<apachelogger> h2 and h3 are not exactly to be told apart
<apachelogger> at least I dont manage to
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved
<apachelogger> I am lost
<apachelogger> I HATE THAT FREAKING WIKI
<JontheEchidna> wait... didn't we just overhault a page like that?
<apachelogger> cant we just throw a tzar bomb on that thing
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: helpingkubuntu vs. kubuntu/gettinginvolved
<apachelogger> I am getting the creeps
<JontheEchidna> :S
<ryanakca> apachelogger: I'm fixing it in Debian, and I can't upload it to mentors.debian.net because it won't let me change my GPG key.
<apachelogger> so?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sox2 ... what do we do there
 * apachelogger wants the wiki to explode
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: redirect helpingkubuntu to kubuntu/gettinginvolved?
<apachelogger> I suppose the latter is more consistent with the other naming scheme
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it is
<JontheEchidna> redirecting sounds fine
<ryanakca> apachelogger: They wanted a link to the dsc :)
<Mamarok> ok, bed time for me
<apachelogger> helpingubuntu vs. contributingtoubuntu
<apachelogger> srsly
<apachelogger> that is no fun
<apachelogger> Mamarok: nini, sleep tight
<apachelogger> ryanakca: oh, Ill archive then
<Mamarok> apachelogger: If I manage to, markey is already snoring...
<apachelogger> ryanakca: next time leave a comment, not that someone does an unnecessary revu :P
<apachelogger> Mamarok: hehe :)
<Mamarok> good night everyone :)
<ryanakca> apachelogger: OK, will do :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: think we could get nookie to do some fancy timelord graphics?
<slacker_nl> Mamarok: gn
<JontheEchidna> probably, if we ask
 * apachelogger tells JontheEchidna to ask, since apachelogger is too shy
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: think you could whip up some fancy graphics for project timelord? :)
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: whats time lord and what's needed to be done there?
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/timelord
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what needs done?
<slacker_nl> yay, subscribed to the mailing list
<apachelogger> if only I knew
<apachelogger> maybe some badge thingy saying "I am contributing to timelord"
<apachelogger> better yet "I am a Timelord"
<apachelogger> and probably some general banner to use on web pages
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: think we could move over the phonon transitional packages to qt4-x11?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: actually what is present at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved looks kinda usable right away
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: reading
<apachelogger> just need to make the subpages make sense
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: this is awesome idea, alot of things could be improved
<nookie^> i have alot of them
<nookie^> :D
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: yeah, we were thinking that maybe you could make some logos or badges for it?
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: sure i can do that
<JontheEchidna> thanks a lot
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: Debian in qt 4.6 builds phonon metapackage, I didn't add it for now, but yes for your question
<nookie^> is there any way i can contribute with things which could be improved later on?
<nookie^> i mean ideas.. coding is not my part =)
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: we still need to figure out what we are doing branding and artwork wise, but we will definitely let you know (It'd be great if you gave your input while we plan too)
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: It would be nice if we could move over the phonon metapackage and transitional package, then I can remove them from the phonon-backends package
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: yes, I didn't add because it called "phonon", and we have still phonon package in repository
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: sure just let me know.. if there are any meetings or stuff just let me know aswell
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: so we should remove them before build phonon metapackage from qt 4.6, right?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: ok, I'm fixing that with my phonon-backend merge. Let's both make the changes then do the uploads together
<Lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> (phonon package moved to phonon-backends package, I'm doing the first merge)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: btw I've to fix a pair of issues before doing that :(, we have time
<JontheEchidna> no hurry :)
<Lex79> good
<JontheEchidna> we will get equalizer support in amarok with the new phonon though :)
<Lex79> qt4 merging is so complicated because Debian switched to dh 7
<Lex79> awesome
<apachelogger> nookie^: you can just bounce ideas on how to improve stuff in kubuntu on the kubuntu-devel mailing list
<nookie^> apachelogger: sure i will do that =)
<nookie^> must leave now
<nookie^> see ya!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development opinions on that structure approach?
<JontheEchidna> looks saneish
<Lex79> Kubuntu ninja before master of the universe I think :P
<apachelogger> Nightrose: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development what do you think?
<JontheEchidna> good point lex
<apachelogger> Lex79: technically that is a career of it's own
 * Nightrose looks
<apachelogger> technically you don't need much of any official position within ubuntu to be kubuntu ninja
<Lex79> ah yes
<apachelogger> of course then you will always be subject to some core dev poking around in your changes
<Nightrose> apachelogger: how about adding a "why it rocks" section?
<Nightrose> "why it matter"
<apachelogger> Riddell: you are talking in 20 arent you?
<Nightrose> s
<apachelogger> Nightrose: I was thinking we should communicate this via the description
<Nightrose> i'd make it very explicit
<Nightrose> bullet points
<apachelogger> though maybe the why it rocks section could hold infos on what you learn and get out of that job
<Nightrose> yea
<apachelogger> like with packaging you learn a big deal about QA, if you listen to apachelogger every once in a while :P
<Nightrose> haha
<Riddell> apachelogger: goodness, so I am, best think up something to say
<apachelogger> oh my
<Nightrose> Riddell: talk about pink ponies and ninjas - they'll love you
 * apachelogger hands Riddell his last cup of tea
<apachelogger> ponies!
<apachelogger> and the doctor
<Riddell> too late, I've alread had three beers, I'm long past tea
<Riddell> pink ponies what have they ever done for us?
<apachelogger> oh dear
<Nightrose> Riddell: made us smile of course
<Nightrose> brought happy to the world
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> they look Qt
<Nightrose> that too
<apachelogger> Nightrose: == Why you want to do packaging ==
<apachelogger> too long a title?
<Nightrose> it is a bit long but okish
 * apachelogger likes it long ;)
<Nightrose> rofl
<apachelogger> == Why it rocks ==
<apachelogger>  * Learn about large scale software deployment
<apachelogger>  * Learn about large scale quality assurance in large scale software deployments
<apachelogger>  * Learn about large scale damage control after failed large scale quality assurance in large scale software deployments
<apachelogger> :D
<slacker_nl> lol
<Nightrose> apachelogger: you know - too large can be bad!
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger> yes I do
<apachelogger> unfortunately
<apachelogger> Nightrose: please check again
<Nightrose> apachelogger: i wouldn't necessarily us the last point in "why it rocks" ;-)
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> forgot to remove :)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: but the general structure concept should work?
<Nightrose> i'd say so
 * apachelogger thinks it is especiall important to have some people listed to whom people can turn personally
<skreech> apachelogger: Should we have a wiki page about cleaning up the Wiki :)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> a google doc
<apachelogger> those, unlike them darn moinmoin wiki pages are easy to use and difficult to loose
<skreech> ok Is there a distinction between helping Kubuntu and Project Timelord ?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<apachelogger> check out the ninja career :D
<apachelogger> skreech: only if you are a kubuntu legend and need to care about poking people towards a certain area of the things to be done ;)
<apachelogger> generally helping Kubuntu is the ultimate way to implement Project Timelord
<apachelogger> since only with the appropriat resources the plan can be made reality
<skreech> apachelogger: I'm just wondering if we should have a section that has an over view of where we are with project timelord and how you can help with that and a section for just now quick and dirty next release Kubuntu stuff
<apachelogger> skreech: dunno, maybe JontheEchidna has an opinion on that
<apachelogger> maintaining a status overview is overhead IMHO
<apachelogger> compared ot the use at least
<apachelogger> but maybe that is a wrong assumption :)
<skreech> apachelogger: Overview in terms of Translations? Go here Patch Testing? Go here
<apachelogger> skreech: pardon? cannot compute.
<skreech> Well I would figure that each section of timelord would be detailed enough to warrant it's own page of how to get in and help NAOW
<emonkey> apachelogger: Don't you think, there would be a way to make a deal with Canonical? I mean, I don't think that would be a problem if the donations will be invested in kubuntu?
<apachelogger> skreech: sure, but someone needs to write that :)
<apachelogger> emonkey: well, no, I am just saying, the donations are no good if the kubuntu council can't decide to spend them on a faster machine for Quintasan so he can actually do test building at sensible speed
<slacker_nl> what is the ppa for kde packages (for lucid/karmic)?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development all done
<apachelogger> probably needs a TOC
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger is a career? :P
<apachelogger> yus :D
<JontheEchidna> A TOC would help
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: toc'ed
<slacker_nl> Riddell: nice speech
<Riddell> thanks
<Riddell> I'm all typed out
<slacker_nl> get some beers :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do you have some packaging tutorials from dev week or something at hand?
 * apachelogger is not exactly up to date on the latest packaging guides
<JontheEchidna> I seem to recall doing a KDE packaging session
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can you please join #kubuntu-netbook
 * JontheEchidna looks around for the tut
<claydoh> wow lots of action here today
<claydoh> and I only managed to half-complete a wiki page :/
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: the distro with good looking  developers | No Todo link! Take a load off! | 9.10 Released, Woo! \o/ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/LucidKDEMerges | Timelord is GO! Rewrite https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu to reflect this
<claydoh> you folks rock!
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: when you mark phonon as being in progress what do you mean?  phonon is part of qt4
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: oh, should be phonon-backends
<Riddell> ah
<JontheEchidna> we still build the backends from the phonon package, which debian has changed to be named phonon-backends
<JontheEchidna> the binary packages are still the same, so no nastiness there at least
 * JontheEchidna needs to update the template for new 4.3 packages
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the transitional packages are moving from phonon-backends to qt4-x11, so the qt and phonon merged will need to be uploaded together
<JontheEchidna> I'm coordinating with lex on that
<Riddell> groovy
<JontheEchidna> also, is the reorg going to happen this cycle or should I file my core-dev app?
<Riddell> well core-dev doesn't hurt even with reorg
<Riddell> I think reorg will happen with cycle but tech board log from today suggests it hasn't happened yet
<JontheEchidna> squeeze has a rediculously old version of kdebluetooth o_o
<Riddell> looks like 4.3.3 isn't going to compile tonight :(  guess we'll have to wait until tomorrow
 * Riddell snoozes
<JontheEchidna> :(
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-04
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: I think that HelpingKubuntu page should also be moved into the /Kubuntu and add the toolbox and all
<yuriy> the /Kubuntu/ namespace
<JontheEchidna> yuriy: to be clear, apachelogger added that url. I added the merge one
<JontheEchidna> though I do agree with the sentiment
<jwisser> So if a Mac/Ubuntu user with a reasonable amount of technical knowledge and a sense for promotion wanted to help out with Kubuntu and Project Timelord, what should they do?
<ScottK> Show up here and say they wanted to help.
<jwisser> Well, I've done that bit. :-)
<jwisser> So what can I do?
<markey> morning
<markey> what is kerneloops?
<markey> package
<markey> ok, got it
<markey> Description: kernel oops tracker
<markey> however, I saw this on upgrade:
<markey> update-rc.d: warning: kerneloops stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<markey> is it ok?
<ScottK> markey: yes.
<ScottK> jwisser: I'd ask apachelogger or JontheEchidna.  I'm not up on the details.
<jwisser> Okay. I'm going to offer my first piece of advice, then, which is that everyone in this channel should know exactly who or what document to send people like me to. :-)
 * ScottK agrees.
<ScottK> jwisser: There is https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<markey> yay, new Chromium builds
 * markey hugs apachelogger 
<jwisser> ScottK: Heh. I shouldn't have walked into a devel list and said "reasonable amount of technical knowledge". Sorry about that. I'm comfortable on the command line in any *nix, but that's about as far as my knowledge goes. I'm looking to learn everything about Kubuntu (which I know means a lot of reading and lurking), but I'm primarily interested in helping with marketing and promotion and building a coherent vision.
<ScottK> jwisser: That's excellent.  We've got very little of that now and we need it.
<jwisser> Which, judging by the Project Timelord specs and my previous experiences with Kubuntu, is needed.
<ScottK> Agreed.
<jwisser> ScottK: Is there anyone in here involved in that aspect of things who I should start by talking to?
<ScottK> We've got essentially no marketing team, so be prepared to be in charge very quickly.
<ScottK> jwisser: ryanakca is the webmaster for kubuntu.org.  That's one person.
<ScottK> jwisser: We did have a discussion while working on the timelord stuff about what our target audience is.
<ScottK> Our aim is: 0 - KDE fanatics, 1 - home users that like what KDE gives them, 2 - KDE oriented geeks that want to use KDE at work, but need to work in a corporate IT environment, 3 - (and we aren't to this one yet, really) small business that want to migrate away from windows.
<ScottK> The last one is important because there's a reasonable business in helping people do that and that should help people interesting in developing Kubuntu have a solid business basis for doing so.
<jwisser> ::nods:: Speaking as someone who's just broken up with GNOME, is there any interest in pursuing the disenchanted from other environments?
<jwisser> I assume that's a sort of secondary push at best.
<ScottK> Certainly, but we don't necessarily focus on poaching Gnome.  We know who the real enemy is.
<jwisser> ::laughs:: Fair enough.
<jwisser> Is the idea with small business to be their server or their point of sale?
<ScottK> Their office and maybe POS.  I have a notion of a linkage to Ubuntu Server and being their sever too.
<ScottK> sever/server
<ScottK> There is Kolab that provides server side integration with KDE, but we are doing essentially nothing with it today.
<ScottK> We also have Kubuntu Netbook Edition.
<jwisser> ::nods:: That's beyond what I know right now, so I'll need to do some reading.
<ScottK> That's new this cycle and just a tech preview.
<ScottK> It has a slightly different target.
<jwisser> Ah, yes. I've only experimented with the Ubuntu Netbook Remix. I'm curious to see what KNE has to offer.
<ScottK> We want the enthusiasts, but we also want OEM's trying to offer something different.
<ScottK> That will also generate revenue to feed into development to make Kubuntu better.
<jwisser> Is the expectation to have a polished release for 10.04?
<ScottK> One advantage that we have right now, is that if you want a KDE based netbook distro, we have the only one.
<ScottK> yes.
<jwisser> And, I have to say, that's a big question—what kind of marketing budget is there?
 * ScottK is doing an openweek session on it tomorrow.
<ScottK> We can poach IT resources from Canonical, but in terms of money for advertising and stuff, none currently.  If we had a good plan, we might convince Canonical.
<ScottK> Kubuntu is pretty radically different than Ubuntu in how it's run.
<jwisser> ::nods::
<ScottK> It has significant contributions from Canonical that make the distro possible, but most of the work is in the community's hands and most of the decision making too.
<jwisser> Here's the thing: I've never liked Kubuntu much because, from my point of view as a Mac user, it ships broken.
<jwisser> But Project Timelord sounds like a serious effort to fix that.
<ScottK> It is
<ScottK> This is the right time too, as we are coming back from the dead after the KDE 4 transition.
<jwisser> And that's why I'd like to be involved right now. I wouldn't be here if that hadn't been on the front page. I would love to see Kubuntu get its act together and kick some ass.
<ScottK> Welcome.
<jwisser> ::big grin:: Very cool.
<jwisser> Tell you what—it's just past midnight for me and I need to get some writing done before I crash, but I'm going to pull 9.10 and the KNE overnight and install and start playing with them tomorrow, plus start doing some of the reading/catching up I'm going to need to do.
<ScottK> OK.
<jwisser> I'll be in here as much as I can to soak up some knowledge.
 * ScottK nods
<ScottK> A lot of the brain power is in Europe, so sleeping now.
<jwisser> Ah! Kubuntu is heavily Europe-based?
<ScottK> It's worldwide, but yes.
<ScottK> Roughly equal US/Europe and a few from elsewhere.
 * jwisser nods.
<jwisser> It's going to be hard to break my IM habits for IRC. :-P
<jwisser> But thanks for the welcome! I'm looking forward to working on this.
<ScottK> No problem.  Glad to have more hands on the problem.
<ScottK> Particularly to work in an area that I know I have very limited capability in.
<jwisser> It's gonna be good.
<Quintasan> duuno if this is relevant to Timelord but asian input in KDE is broken since 4.0 and it started working recently (using IBus) but we need a sensible tool for showing current input method (input method panel for Plasma uses XIM AFAIK) and a patch to make Qt4 use IBus by default (currently XIM is selected as a input method)
 * Quintasan is out, time to school
<markey> yo, this is great:
<markey> Ubuntu sent us a giant package of CDs
<markey> with no recpient specified
<markey> we had to guess
<markey> (there are several families living here)
 * markey thinks CDs are best used as Frisbees :p
<Mamarok> actually it only says Loc. Switzerland, my name as the contact for the Swiss Team is not on it
<Mamarok> Riddell: I will send a mail to ship-it because of that, that might well work in a small village like here, but in other countries the CDs will simply not get through
 * Riddell snoozesdeb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu karmic main 
<Riddell> what the heck?
<Riddell> ** please test 4.3.3 from staging  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu karmic main
<Riddell> agateau: bug  has been getting quite a few reports upstream
<Riddell> bug 466700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 466700 in plasma-widget-indicatordisplay "crash in libindicate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/466700
<agateau> Riddell: /me reads
<Tonio_> Riddell: did you know about http://en.opensuse.org/KDE/FirefoxIntegration .
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should ahve a look at this I guess
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes we know about them
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum is that incompatible and can't we use them ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I believe debfx has packages in his PPA
<Tonio_> Riddell: right, testing
<agateau> Riddell: have you ever reproduced bug 466700?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 466700 in plasma-widget-indicatordisplay "crash in libindicate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/466700
<Tonio_> Riddell: it works pretty darn well...
<Tonio_> Riddell: dialog boxes and mimetypes, which are the 2 main problems seem to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll play with this a little bit and eventually we should get those for lucid
<Tonio_> at least from within a kubunfox metapackage
<Riddell> agateau: no, and I couldn't see a clear pattern for what would cause it in the various bug reports upsteram
<agateau> Riddell: and we don't have libindicate-dbg package to help :/
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's not a meta package, it's patches to firefox
<Tonio_> Riddell:
<Riddell> agateau: well no, that's why apport is useful
<Tonio_> oups... those patches to check for a new lib, which is a new package
<Tonio_> Riddell: this means that when packaged properly, once firefox is patched, it won't change anything as long as the kmozillahelper package ain't install
<Tonio_> so a metapackage that would install firefox + kmozillahelper could be interesting, don't you think ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: those pathces don't change firefox default behavior
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'm not the one who needs to be convinced, asac is
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, I know ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to convince him then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you remind me of the guy who made the patches for screen backlight osd ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's very nice, what I wanted and integrated the way you wanted to
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I'd like to help for the other keycodes
<Tonio_> especially since this can go upstream
<Riddell> Tonio_: debfx
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki same guy.... I think I'll have to work closely with him during lucid
<Tonio_> Riddell: although my n°1 priority this time is the samba sharing
<Tonio_> I want it for lucid.... not acceptable that kde doesn't handle this atm
<Tonio_> Riddell: any info on an eventual port of the ubuntu software store to kde ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: what for?
<Tonio_> Riddell: get a decent package manager ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kpackagekit still has it's problems...
<Tonio_> Riddell: and it looks that this is our main issue for...... too long
<Nightrose> agateau: "indicator display" = worst plasmoid name ;-)
<Nightrose> i had to follow your link to even find it in the add applets dialog
<Tonio_> Riddell: kpackagekit still is unusable for my mother,although it is a nice replacement for adept
<agateau> Nightrose: I have to agree :/
<Nightrose> agateau: who came up with that crap then? :D
<agateau> Nightrose: that would be me
<Nightrose> haha ok
<Nightrose> fix it! :D
<agateau> Nightrose: was not inspired this day
<agateau> Nightrose: I'd rather fix the crashers first
<Nightrose> hehe fair enough
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should have at least the apt:/ protocol and a gnome app-install/software store equivalent imho...
<Tonio_> Riddell: but that won't make it until canonical helps
<Tonio_> and all new devs started by ubuntu increase the feature gap between ubuntu/kubuntu unfortunatelly
<Tonio_> Riddell: everytime I read kubnutu reviews, the same big problem is mentionned : poor package manager :-(
<Riddell> we have apturl-kde
<Riddell> porting software store to KDE wouldn't be too hard if someone wanted to do it, although I'd rather it was done in a cross distro way with a nice frontend to kpackagekit
<Tonio_> Riddell: oh !!!!! I didn't figure out apturl :)
<Tonio_> nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: then let's just say we miss the old adept-installer then...
<Riddell> we've always said we want an application based installer, we've speced it out in the past, rgreening has looked into it
<Tonio_> Riddell: my intention was never to critisize :) just it's not there...
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure I could have help on that point.... rgreening did a lot recently...
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe we should consider this a priority for lucid...
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have a lot more people that can code now that in the past, that's an opportunity to improve on that point
<Tonio_> I'll try to get involved on that this time, since I'll have more time available, and will not travell that much
<Riddell> new things shouldn't be a priority for lucid, it's LTS, we need to focus on quality
<Tonio_> Riddell: although I agree, addressing tremendous issues like this can also be a matter of quality
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe a new app shouldn't be the priority, but eventually get rgreening's work on kpackagekit finished could be considered
<Tonio_> Riddell: cause most of what is criticized in kubnutu isn't a matter of stability or packaging, it's more a lack of feature...
<Riddell> we get our share of critisism for stability and packaging too
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's obvious, I agree, maybe I just look at least from within my eyes and tend to get a different feeling :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: appart from that what I enjoy right now is that most reviews tend to agree that kubuntu progressed a lot the last 2 releases....
<Tonio_> Riddell: definately going with kde upstream and minimum kde patches was the good way to go
<Riddell> we also get our share of reviews saying kubuntu adds nothing to upstream, cannae win :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: which isn't false looking at what opensuse does
<Tonio_> Riddell: but we do a lot more that in the past
<Tonio_> Riddell: criticizing ubuntu/kubuntu/*buntu is very common nowadays
<Tonio_> Riddell: people don't like projects that get some success
<Tonio_> Riddell: you want to win -> that's positive
<Tonio_> you "won" -> you are the enemy
<Tonio_> that's life... french linux boards are criticizing ubuntu for whatever is done...
<MelisU> Hello, is it possible to develop Firefox KDE integration so that it uses Dolphins file associations? (is that mime types?)
<Tonio_> MelisU: I just discussed about that, check : deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/debfx/firefox-kde/ubuntu karmic main
<Tonio_> MelisU: dist-upgrade and install kmozillahelper package
<Tonio_> MelisU: restart firefox, it'll work
<agateau> Riddell: I think the crasher is about to be fixed
<ScottK> Riddell and Tonio_: Since we ship the branded Firefox and accept the view that Mozilla corps trademark license means we have to ask permission to patch Firefox, It's not just asac that needs convincing.  It's also mozilla corp.
<agateau> ScottK: or convince Mark to ship under another name :)
<MelisU> Tonio_: Way cool, do you travel to the future and read minds? :)
<ScottK> That too.
<agateau> ScottK: which ever is easier to achieve
<Riddell> ScottK: somehow suse get away with it
<ScottK> Riddell: Not sure if they got permission or don't care.  I think Novell has more lawyers than us.
<ScottK> Novell is certainly more in the legal news anyway.
<Tonio_> MelisU: just coincidence :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum, well opensuse does it, and also ships with the mozilla trademarks
<Tonio_> ScottK: I wouldn't be surprized it novell/mozilla would even make the patches upstream
<ScottK> Tonio_: Sure, but it's a step Canonical will need to take as well.
<Tonio_> ScottK: those aren't harmfull patches anyway, more or less new files and a couple of tests
<Tonio_> ScottK: I agree
<Tonio_> ScottK: asac may kno more on that point
 * ScottK snoozes.
<Tonio_> ScottK: but firefox is such a nightmare to use with kde...
<MelisU> Tonio_: That would be a great great addition to the Kubuntu Firefox installer
<ScottK> Tonio_: Agreed, but Konqueror is such a nightmare to use with the web.
<Tonio_> ScottK: talking about user exeprience if I were a new kubuntu user, I would consider this a showstopper issue
<Tonio_> MelisU: I agree, but as this requires to patch firefox, it's not that easy to get it done...
<Tonio_> ScottK: arora by default for lucid + nice firefox integration would make is a lot better I suspect
<Tonio_> ScottK: do you think we'll still ship with konqueror this time ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: I know your feeling and I agree.... we should stop shipping with konqueror as default browser...
<Tonio_> ScottK: it's like microsoft shipping with IE6.... or 5
<Sput> yeah, it sadly has regressed lately
<Sput> seems more and more sites stop working correctly with it :(
<Tonio_> not any of the 10 major websites do work correctly with it, therefore, despite being a decent engine and going with the standards, it's a useless app now
<Tonio_> Sput: javascript is the problem
<Tonio_> not khtml itself
<Sput> probably, yes
<Tonio_> anyway, with qt4.6 supporting java in webkit, arora might be the replacement we all are waiting for
<Sput> I find myself always having an arora window for certain pages by now
 * jussio1 hopes nokia sorts something with it...
 * jussio1 just uses firefox.
<Tonio_> jussio1: khtml is dead, webkit has won the battle
<Sput> actually I should try rekonq again
<Tonio_> Sput: not as well maintained as arora I'd say
<jussio1> Tonio_: so what about something like rekonq?
<jussio1> hehe
<Sput> Tonio_: yeah, but arora still lacks KDE integration
<Tonio_> jussio1: it there was the same community that arora has built i'd say yes
<Tonio_> Sput: it has the basics
<Tonio_> Sput: file system, mimetypes, dialog boxes
<Sput> yeah it's improving :)
<Sput> even has proper session management
<Tonio_> it should get kwallet, I agree, but for most people the integration is not that bad
<Tonio_> and I prefer partial integration and browse facebook...
<Sput> I think it has issues here with focus stealing prevention and stuff like that
<Tonio_> Sput: rekonq ain't that bad, but I don't see this app get adblock in the future for example
<Tonio_> Sput: yeah it has
<Tonio_> Sput: but it's improving very quickly
<Sput> I had it as a default for a while, but clicking on links caused it to open in the background, and the launch feedback in the panel to go on forever
<Sput> plus jobs not being finished in the notification area
<Tonio_> Sput: and lots of problems are due to qtwebkit, which should be fixed in 4.6
<Sput> things like that killed the experience for me :)
<Sput> but I keep trying, of course
<Sput> the rendering is great
<Riddell> so anyone tested 4.3.3 yet?
<jussio1> Riddell: is it ppa'd?
<MelisU> Riddell: I am willing to test. Where is the ppa?
<Riddell> 10:12 < Riddell> ** please test 4.3.3 from staging  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu karmic main
<Sput> mpf, arora should be able to read konq's bookmarks without crapping out though -.-
<MelisU> Riddell: Installing now on my 9.10 EeePC 901
<jussio1> Riddell: upgrading now :)
<MelisU> Is KDE in Kubuntu vanilla KDE.org KDE?
<jussio1> no
<MelisU> jussio1: What are the major differences?
<ScottK> We should have a wiki page on that, if we don't already.
<jussio1> yeah, agreed
<jussio1> bit hard off the top of your head
<MelisU> Riddell: 4.3.3 installed without a hitch
<MelisU> Riddell: Log out / log in? Reboot? What next?
 * ScottK delegates making of the wiki page to jussio1.
<jussio1> ScottK: not going to happen for at least 4-6 weeks.
<MelisU> BTW I really like the Timelord stuff, guys.
 * jussio1 is attempting to finish his thesis, so anything new isnt going to happen until thats done
<MelisU> and girls :O
<Tonio_> Sput: krunner should parse arora bookmarks too.... I have a friend of mine working on that right now
<Sput> Tonio_: yeah, but I'd like to import my bookmarks file from konq into arora
<Sput> so far, it craps out when trying that
<Tonio_> ah...
<Sput> well, last time I checked :)
<Sput> even though it claims to support that format
<Sput> Error when loading bookmarks on line 7, column 51:
<Sput> Namespace prefix 'bookmark' not declared
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where did I add the helpingkubuntu url?
<MelisU> Riddell: I rebooted and everything seems fine with 4.3.3
<ghostcube> 4.3.3 o.O
<ghostcube> o/
<Riddell> MelisU: great
<Riddell> jussio1: how's 4.3.3 for you?
<Riddell> MelisU: oh, did you install the new plasma-widget-networkmanager too?
<jussio1> Riddell: havent restarted x, but install went fine
<MelisU> Riddell plasma-widget-networkmanager? Nope. ppa?
<Riddell> MelisU: same PPA
<Riddell> plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<MelisU> Riddell: I just aptitude full-upgraded .. lets see
<Riddell> MelisU: never mind, looks like it didn't get uploaded
<MelisU> Riddell: kk, I want it though. network manager isn't auto connecting for me :)
<Riddell> MelisU: I don't think that's changed
<Riddell> ok let's move 4.3.3 over to updatse
 * ghostcube still is on wicd :) doesnt trust knetwork manager hehe
<ghostcube> but is 4.3.3 to be in staging ?
<ghostcube> ah update
<ghostcube> sorry
<Riddell> I'm moving it to kubuntu backports
<Riddell> ideally it would go into karmic-proposed and -updates
<jussio1> yeah
<jussio1> why arent you going with that?
 * seele blinks
<seele> is NOOB a folder used in /tmp during the upgrade process?
<jussio1> seele: come again? o.O
<ghostcube> whats NOOB
<ghostcube> sounds lika an trojan for dummies
<ghostcube> :D
<jussio1> !noob
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<jussio1> hehe
<Riddell> jussio1: needs tech board approval
<jussio1> Riddell: ahh, right.
<Riddell> seele: upgrader runs in a randomly named directory in /tmp
<jussio1> seele: go buy a lottery ticket, you got lucky...
<MelisU> randomly named  noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm
<MelisU> :)
<seele> seele@sebastien:/tmp/tmpN0O0B0$
<seele> lol
<jussio1> seele: nice :P
<seele> i saw it flash for a second and was like "wait, what was that?"
<jussio1> anyway, Im off.
<jussio1> laters all.
 * seele waves
<jussio1> Riddell: please ping when 4.3.3 hits backports.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, I guess it was somebody else. Since you were rewriting all the wikis I assumed it was you
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: were?
<JontheEchidna> the channel topic
<apachelogger> well, I didnt add it anywere unless I was on crack and dont remember
<apachelogger> yeah, that was not me :P
<JontheEchidna> lol
<Riddell> speaking of random wiki pages I have no idea what https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TutorialsDay is about
<ScottK> Riddell, apachelogger, JontheEchidna: jwisser showed up last night and is interested in Kubuntu marketing.  I warned him he might end up in charge very quickly.
<apachelogger> Riddell: me neither
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell: timelord needs to establish a wiki spec
<apachelogger> like have all kubuntu pages be part of a kubuntu category
<apachelogger> or link them to some central overview page
<apachelogger> currently the wiki is unable to manage content wise
<ScottK> One catagory to rule them all.
 * apachelogger asks jwisser to poke him when back
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development now with pix
<apachelogger> and linx
<JontheEchidna> fanceh
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> not fancy enough for the dictat0r it seems :|
<JontheEchidna> lulz
<jwisser_> apachelogger: I'm here for a brief moment, but I have a meeting in twenty.
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> jwisser_: any questions?
<jwisser_> apachelogger: As I said last night, I have some reading to do before I consider myself in a position to ask a lot of questions. I guess the only questions are: 1) Is there really no one doing any marketing/promotion right now? and 2) There's really no money at all for promotion?
<apachelogger> jwisser_: 1) "the german dudes" (aka the team of kubuntu-de.org) is doing conference presence, they usually maintain a booth at the larger linux/floss fairs/conferences in germany .. other than that there is pretty much nothing going on in promotion, let alone marketing
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: Kubuntu/LucidKDEMerges doesn't point to Kubuntu/LucidPatchReview, I think filling in the patch review should be part of the merge
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: sounds sensible
<Riddell> as should sending a review of our delta with debian to debian
<apachelogger> jwisser_: 2) since there was no one who worked on it, we never reallly to get hold of some ... emonkey just the other day recommended that we should open up some donation service, I suppose if we can do and actually do that, money from donations could flow into promotional efforts as well
<jwisser_> apachelogger: It would be nice to have something to work with. Having a lot of evangelical users is definitely nice, but money tends to make things flow more smoothly.
<apachelogger> jwisser_: well, we need a strong concept for that ... either way we have to talk this over with canonical, since they own the kubuntu trademark, so having a good concept is what we should start with
<jwisser_> apachelogger: And that's where I need to do some reading and lurking. I want a very clear idea of what the Kubuntu community wants.
<apachelogger> sounds very reasonable
<jwisser_> Oh, another question: how badly do we want to go after small businesses?
<jwisser_> In other words, are we willing to use a few hardline KDE-bleeding-edge-users in order to get small business interested?
<ScottK> jwisser_: I think that's the next set of users to attack after we get our basic user base in order.
<jwisser_> Because if so, priority number one needs to be stability, stability, perceived stability.
<ScottK> jwisser_: With the next release being an LTS release, hopefully we can provide that.
<jwisser_> Bingo.
<jwisser_> But that's been my issue with Kubuntu in the past. The internals may be stable as all hell, but if the visuals don't represent that, your average (l)user and especially your small business people don't want any part of it.
<jwisser_> apachelogger: I need to go to a meeting, but I'll be in and out all day. Sorry about my double presence; I forgot to log my home machine out before I left this morning.
<apachelogger> no problemo
 * apachelogger closes knode and starts ranting about people being unable to use proper subjects and read previous posts with similar subject
<amik> a couple typos in GettingInvolved/Development: "get to know with Debian's finest", "thounds of people". cute page!
<apachelogger> dpm: ultimate translations fix is still to be worked out, so that should not be taken too serious at this point, depends on too many variables that need to be poked
<apachelogger> (only skimmed your mail)
<Tonio_> apachelogger: the problem with a donation service is that there is the reality : Kubuntu is a community driven distro, and what people believe in : There's a company that drives the project
<Tonio_> apachelogger: although kubuntu is more a mix between those 2 visions...
<dpm> apachelogger, ok, thanks for the info. I just thought I'd give my view
<Tonio_> apachelogger: I'm sure that opening a donation service would be very hardly criticized reguarding to this...
<Tonio_> apachelogger: don't you think ?
<Tonio_> brb...
<apachelogger> so you donate to the company that finances the server without making too much income out of kubuntu
<evod> hello, is there any place to get information about how to get a kubuntu developer (junior jobs?). I just read about project timelord, am a long-time kubuntu user and was wondering how I could participate. Also since I will finish my computer science master in < 1 month it is time to look for a job.. how is the situation with kubuntu regarding this? are you all working on kubuntu in your spare time or are there companies (canonical?) paying
<evod>  you? .. many questions :)
<dpm> apachelogger, and wanted to make sure that you guys know that the translations team is there to help with any of the issues
<Tonio_> smarter: hey !
<smarter> hey Tonio_ :)
<apachelogger> dpm: I for one am aware of that, but there is only so much the translation team can do without having to digg into the sources to e.g. fix desktop file translations
<apachelogger> there are issues at multiple levels, they might be closed pretty much for karmic but they will naturally re-appear since the way ubuntu's localization system works is the ultimate patch
<apachelogger> and by definition patches are evil :P
<apachelogger>  the issue at large is too complex to define one single solution anyway
<JontheEchidna> new kdevelop beta out, nice.
<dpm> apachelogger, that might be partly addressed with the new focus of the LP team: upstream integration. The first step will be importing translations from src package branches with bzr imports, but they will first focus on intltool-based packages
<dpm> so I'm not sure if this will be beneficial in the short term
<dpm> to KDE src packages
<apachelogger> don't think so, IIRC we only need to do magic in kde-l10n-* to get the imports going
<ScottK> evod: Welcom.
<ScottK> Welcome even
<ScottK> evod: How about https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<apachelogger> dpm: that said, current import system contributes its parts... it imports all and any po/pot it can find, which forces us to add a custom rule to packages that include pot files that should not be imported
<apachelogger> such as the hacks.pot in kdeartwork or where it was
<dpm> right
<apachelogger> there is no telling when which upstream will add a pot to the src of what application, so that issues can possibly come back again and waste translators time
<evod> ScottK: thanks, I just found it and I am browsing through
<apachelogger> dpm: to just name one example :)
<evod> ScottK: what about the job-aspect? e.g. are you working fulltime for kubuntu?
<ScottK> evod: No.  Almost all of us are here as volunteers.
<evod> wow! but bad news, I would really like to work fulltime for an open source project..
<evod> but I guess the bigger companies like novell or canonical pick the most active contributors and pay them if they are lucky?
<apachelogger> without any open source history it will be jolly hard to get a job to work on an open source project
<ScottK> They have hiring processes like any other company.  Sometimes it results in people getting hired from the community, sometimes not.
<apachelogger> unless you were manager at MS and know all them fancy MS strategies
<apachelogger> common hiring question: "do I do internal promotion or look for some external applicant"
<apachelogger> since an associated open source project can mostly be considered part of the company anyway, in terms of knowing your way around
<amik> evod: good questions, I was wondering about this too... same dilemmas (but +10 years programming experience :-) )
<evod> :) the only thing I have is some Qt experience since I already did 2 projects with it.. but well. I guess I'm young and it's time to start contributing and looking for a "proper" job
<amik> some of u guys seem to be here practically full-time... how do u make a living?
<ScottK> Some are student.
<ScottK> student/students
<ScottK> I multi-task well.
<jjesse> so of us idle here during work
<amik> jjesse: hehe... so u get paid for contributing, only the sponsors don't know it :-)
<_Altaira_> Hi guys I would like to contribute to timelord project
<Riddell> holy guacamole
<Riddell> this is the best recruiting driver we've had in ages
<JontheEchidna> :3
<claydoh> Riddell: looks like you just had to ask <3
<agateau> kmail indicator patch submitted upstream http://reviewboard.kde.org/r/2060/
 * jjesse hasn't even had a chance to get caught up on projtect timeload
 * agateau is looking for his bulletproof vest
<Riddell> agateau: have you e-mailed them too?  I don't think reviewboard does anything much on its own
<agateau> Riddell: if the kdepim group is setup like the kdelibs one, I hope it will send mails to kdepim mailing list
<JontheEchidna> _Altaira_: what are you interested in doing?
<amik> what programming stuff r u kubuntu devs working on that ins't KDE?
<_Altaira_> jon: code or documentation
<_Altaira_> jon: translation too
<JontheEchidna> Documentation is in need of attention in both KDE and Kubuntu
<txwikinger> Riddell: Are we preparing any blueprints for UDS?
<JontheEchidna> Our documentation coordinator, nixternal, is away cycling around the US now, but maybe jjesse can show you the ropes
<JontheEchidna> Outside of KDE things, Kubuntu does maintain several tools on its own
<JontheEchidna> There's the Qt port of the Ubuntu language selector app
<JontheEchidna> the KDE port of jockey (jockey-kde)
<jjesse> nixternal and i are working on redoing the structure of the kubuntu docs for lucid
<JontheEchidna> We also are the main developers of the printer-applet and system-config-printer-kde tools inside of KDE itself
<jjesse> i can show you the ropes for now of the odcs
<jjesse> haha docs :)
<_Altaira_> jjesse: great
<dpm> jjesse, I'm happy to hear that (kubuntu-docs restructuring). We should talk about including the translations in the docs packages as well at some point
<jjesse> dp yes we should
<ScottK> And we still have approximately zero documentation for plasma-netbook.  That's a green field for documentation work.
<jjesse> ScottK: do you think we need to create a seperate doc for kubuntu-netbook or just create plasma-netbook documentation and do it through kde-docs?
<ScottK> Probably the latter.
<jwisser_> How complete (or not) is the documentation? I have a tendency to ignore it and cowboy my way through on any platform, so I haven't checked.
<JontheEchidna> mostly things are just woefully out of date
<jwisser_> From what little I have seen, that seems to be a pandemic problem in FOSS projects.
<jjesse> a lot of the kde docs are out of date or on kde3
<jwisser_> ScottK: Why is the Netbook image so large? Stuff that hasn't been stripped out yet?
<ScottK> jwisser_: Since most people install from USB, we didn't stick to the same hard 700MB limit that Kubuntu uses due to CD size limitations.  This let us ship all available language packs, plus some games and Edu stuff.
<jwisser_> Hmmm. I guess my main concern is how much space does that all take up on the netbook HD when uncompressed?
<ScottK> Not much more than a regular install.  Most of the delta is language packs and at most one of those will be installed
<jwisser_> ScottK: Okay. That makes sense. I apologise in advance, because it's likely that I'll ask some pretty idiotic questions while learning my way around everything.
<ScottK> jwisser_: No problem.  That's a common question.  I ought to add it to a FAQ somewhere
<ScottK> If only I had a FAQ for netbook ...
<jwisser_> I'm currently installing KNE in a VM. I have to say, it looks terrific.
<jwisser_> ScottK: Another one for the FAQ—which hardware is best and least supported under KNE?
<ScottK> jwisser_: Any netbook with at least 576 pixels in screen height should work fine.
<ScottK> General hardware support will be the same as the general Ubuntu repos.
<ScottK> Can someome check and see if the .desktop for systemsettings is properly translated for Italian in our packages?
 * Quintasan feels like doing a merge
<Riddell> Quintasan: take your pick https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/LucidKDEMerges
<Quintasan> Riddell: okay, I guess Ill start with small ones since I haven't done a merge yet
<Riddell> Quintasan: try kdetoys, that's dead small
<Quintasan> okay
<lontra> two questions ... 1) will the KDE indicator applet be able to work with thunderbird in the future? Kontact just has never worked right for me. 2) Any chances of seeing a Qt based Ubuntu Software Center in the future?
<Riddell> agateau: 1) for you maybe
<Riddell> 2) well if someone ports it, any features you want or just the nicer UI?
<lontra> no it would just be nice to see consistency across the desktops .. i know it's ubuntu's fault for making everything in GTK ... they could play a little nicer
<lontra> i actually just use konsole and apt-get anyways
<agateau> lontra: no one is working on adding indicator support for thunderbird at the moment, as far as I know :/
<lontra> agateau: should i file a bug report?
<agateau> lontra: please do, but look around as it has probably already been requested
<lontra> agateau: ok thanks ... what should i file it against if i end up needing to?
<agateau> lontra: thunderbird i think
<lontra> oh OK
<agateau> (but I'm still no launchpad expert)
<ulysses__> Can I have a question? Will be KDE 4.3.3 in Karmic (not backports)?
<lontra> agateau: fyi ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/thunderbird/+bug/367175
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 367175 in thunderbird "thunderbird not using indicator applet" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<ScottK> ulysses__: Open question.  We need tech board permission and I'm working on asking for it.
<ulysses__> ScottK: Thanks for the answer.
<lontra> also i got to be honest kpackagekit is pretty confusing ... you have to click on the arrow to install? maybe i'm just slow
<lontra> also contrary to what lots of folks say ... i think you guys are doing a great job of integrating kde
<Quintasan> hmm, anyone here has AMD Phenom X4?
<Doc_exe> at home I do
<Quintasan> Doc_exe: any problems with it? I'm not so keen on paying ~500$ for Intel i5/7
<Doc_exe> no problems whats so ever... runs like a champ
<jwisser> ScottK: Color me stupid, but is there a way to place widgets side by side in the Newspaper view on KNE?
<jwisser> Or to move them around at all?
<Quintasan> Doc_exe: thanks
<ScottK> jwisser: Click on the "Newspaper" tab on the right side near the top
<jwisser> ScottK: Aha. A case of being used to different metaphors, I think.
<lontra> by the way, i thought the systray autohides applications? it doesn't appear to here
<JontheEchidna> it only has manual hide at the moment
<lontra> i see
<lontra> agateau: would this allow me to use the indicator applet with TB ... https://launchpad.net/libnotify-mozilla/+download
<agateau> lontra: no, but it would give you Plasma notifications for Thunderbird
<lontra> agateau: thanks
<claydoh> Riddell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall/Kubuntu
<Riddell> claydoh: cor
<Riddell> claydoh: didn't I ask  ulysees to do that?
<claydoh> I dunno
<claydoh> but I said I was working on it yesterday
<claydoh> i think
<Riddell> claydoh: all very rocking, I'll update the release announce to link to that
<Riddell> but we should make sure to check with ulysees when he reappears that he's not doing it too
<claydoh> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> I think we need a little kubuntu logo next to the "for installing kubuntu" link on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<claydoh> the ubuntu install page needs updating, our screenies look much nicer
<claydoh> Riddell: got one, or a link perhaps?
<Riddell> claydoh: maybe the wee one of the left next to "Home, About" etc https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Meetings
<ScottK> So I was bored last night and determined that the top 10 uploaders in Karmic uploaded more packages than the bottom 375.
 * JontheEchidna came in 12th for lucid
<JontheEchidna> *kermic
<JontheEchidna> *karmic
<Riddell> ScottK: who was top?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: you, of course. mr kde-l10n-* uploader :)
<Quintasan> are we talking about apachelogger?
 * Riddell does the I'm top of ubuntu dance
<ScottK> 1	Jonathan Riddell (684 packages)
<Quintasan> moar cookies for Riddell please
<Riddell> claydoh: the booting from CD section really needs more info, most computers won't boot from CD without being propted
 * ScottK slacked off from last time.
<ScottK> 8	Scott Kitterman (303 packages)
 * ScottK was #7 for Jaunty
<Riddell> claydoh: trouble is it's different for every bios but some hints of press F11, Esc, F10, thinkvantage etc until something works might be better than nothing
<Quintasan> well, I don't want to boast, but I was #over9000 ;)
<Quintasan> oh, #over9000 is sure nice channel :D
<Quintasan> just wondering, who is doing the toolchain work for ubuntu+1>
<Quintasan> ?*
<JontheEchidna> http://gas.nenanet.it/karmic-rank.txt <- for the curious
<Riddell> Quintasan: doko does that
<JontheEchidna> the second column iss the interesting part ;-)
<JontheEchidna> 12	Jonathan Thomas (204 packages)
<Quintasan> lol, I'm #100 :D
 * Quintasan didn't expect to find himself on the list
<ScottK> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain/+members but as Riddell says, mostly doko
<Quintasan> toolchain == srs business == high pressure IMO
<ScottK> It's always 'fun' when the development release gets so borked it has to be fixed and then manually bootstapped again in the buildds/
<ScottK> Only happened once last cycle, which is not bad.
<JontheEchidna> I think I remember that. It was 'fun'
<JontheEchidna> bad coreutils merge or something iirc
<Riddell> back when I was a lad X broke with every upload, now that was fun
 * JontheEchidna played xboing and xbill on a DE-lacking X environment on a 386 when he was a lad
<Riddell> hmm, dh_sameversiondeps, looks like we can get rid of that we don't seem to use it
<JontheEchidna> and I still like xboing better than kbreakout, even though the former is 10 years old
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> I only had 11 uploads
<apachelogger> that is even worse than nixternal
<JontheEchidna> 11 signed, 69 uploads for you
 * JontheEchidna missed the second list too
<apachelogger> ah
<JontheEchidna> signed == sponsored?
<apachelogger> possibly
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> that needs to change
<apachelogger> to the batcave
<apachelogger> oh, too late for that
<apachelogger> to the revu
<Quintasan> how come I have moar packages uploaded than apachelogger?
 * JontheEchidna is playing xboing, oh noes
<apachelogger> Quintasan: cause I was away the better part of the cycle
<Quintasan> ahh
<Quintasan> still, I'm lower in the rank than you :D
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: "when he as a lad", you mean last week?
<Quintasan> q
<Quintasan> grr
<JontheEchidna> >10 yrs old
<JontheEchidna> er, less than
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Signed = changed by != signed by.  I my case that's all uploads due to LP being funky about how it determines changed by.
<ScottK> Mostly it means sponsored
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: can I haz dh7 for kmuddy
<apachelogger> its kinda pointless to have a dep on cdbs even though all is already available for dh7
<JontheEchidna> we have kde dh7 support already?
<JontheEchidna> I thought we needed a newer pkg-kde-tools for that
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: do  I need to file a bug to get a merge?
<apachelogger> nah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ktorrent for example does use it
<Riddell> I merged in the dh7 stuff half way through karmic
<JontheEchidna> still needs moar lgpl at any rate
<JontheEchidna> oh, neat
<apachelogger> karma of the day: moar lgpl for the src!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> one moar for the road
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also needs gfdl
<apachelogger> doc/ is licensed gpl and fdl
<apachelogger> &underGPL;
<apachelogger> &underFDL;
<Quintasan> hurr durr, forgot to forward ports
<apachelogger> Riddell: what is the deal with qt-sdk on revu?
<mcas> jwisser: ping
<Riddell> apachelogger: it can be archived, it's in karmic
<apachelogger> Riddell: is it supposed to be a native pkg btw?
<Quintasan> http://hs.quintasan.pl/debdiffs.tar.gz -> debdiffs for merge for kdetoys, I'm out for 20 minutes
<claydoh> Riddell: logo added :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> oki :)
<Riddell> claydoh: perfect :)
<Riddell> claydoh: the perpare disk space screenshot is strangely fuzzy (also see my previous comments about booting from CD)
<Riddell> hmm, should we use lzma by default with kde.mk as well as debian-qt-kde.mk ?
<Riddell> I don't see why not
<JontheEchidna> I think the plan was to experiment with debian-qt-kde.mk then decide what to do
<JontheEchidna> it's worked out fine from what I can tell
 * apachelogger wanted to extend in karmic already
<apachelogger> but eventually we were closish to release and I didnt want to go QA it :P
<jussio1> hhrrr, whoever maintains rekonq daily... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/rekonq-daily_091103-karmic1-git33544635e29bfd6fa3656b0e9817d1d08a37248f_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<jussio1>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/rekonq', which is also in package rekonq 0:0.2.0-0ubuntu1-git091024-1
<Quintasan> lol :D
<Riddell> I'll add lzma to debhelper/kde.mk too then
<ScottK> jussio1: What PPA?
<apachelogger> where is awen?
<Riddell> it's rekonq upstream Andrea Diamanti
<apachelogger> Riddell: aye, needs to be added to both cdbs and dh7 kde.mk
<apachelogger> though
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: whatever happened to that alexander kopf minion you used ot have?
<apachelogger> maybe we should move it to variables.mk all along
<ScottK> Someone should teach him about replaces and conflicts
<apachelogger> also
<apachelogger> I think the code in debian-qt-kde.mk is cdbs centric
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> *shurg*
<apachelogger> thinking hurts today
<apachelogger> got all depressed from working with a genious master mind
<Riddell> yet another "how do I help" request on kubuntu-devel, how's the new Helping docs coming along?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: last one is for you
<JontheEchidna> the last what?
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you care to give opinion :(
<apachelogger> :) even
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sentence
<apachelogger> or message
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok
 * apachelogger got too much earl grey again
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved is the master page ... IMHO the subpaging makes loads of sense since one needs to elaborate a bit a bout the specifics anyway
<apachelogger> debian/copyright: I suggest you use the new copyright format, it is easier to write and read, and more correct. See: http://dep.debian.net/deps/dep5/
<apachelogger> ubuntu is like intel
<apachelogger> recommended draft standards so they can push them faster through the approval
<apachelogger> them nasty lobbyists
<Quintasan> !info kid3 lucid
<ubottu> kid3 (source: kid3): KDE MP3 ID3 tag editor. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2-1ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 471 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> 1.3 upstream
<ScottK> apachelogger: I disagree about the copyright format.  It's more complex and has more stuff to go wrong.  Also since the format isn't finalized, it's hard to know if it will need to be redone once it is.
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, that is a quote from a revu page
<ScottK> No reason someone can't use it if they don't want to, but I'm not a fan.
<apachelogger> s/revu page/revu comment
 * Riddell throws out http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/merges/pkg-kde-tools_0.5.2ubuntu1.debdiff
 * Sput reports: Gentoo has packaged Quassel with optional Ayatana support now
<Sput> so I might finally test that code agateau has sneaked into our codebase :)
<jjesse> yay for quassel and ayatana support :)
<Quintasan> Riddell: dunno if someone bothered to check my debdiff but in case -> http://quintasan.dyndns.org/debdiffs.tar.gz - debdiffs for kdetoys
<Riddell> Quintasan: I'm onto it
<Quintasan> Riddell: almost no changes :P
 * Quintasan is out for english lessons
<Riddell> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.3 published
<Riddell> hmm, we need to get the phonon/qt merge sorted toot sweet
<JontheEchidna> I'm all prepared for upload
<JontheEchidna> phonon-wise
<Riddell> but no lex around yet with qt
<JontheEchidna> guess not
<claydoh> Riddell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall/Kubuntu fixed up
<Riddell> claydoh: groovy
<claydoh> Riddell: 4.3.3 announcement, is the repo line correct? it says jaunty
<Riddell> doh
<claydoh> :)
<claydoh> thats my line
<Riddell> fixed
<Riddell> claydoh: should you still be in a docs mood, a help wiki page to take people through installing from a repository like that would be very useful
<jwisser> mcas: ping
<claydoh> Riddell: ok
<mcas> jwisser: hi
<Mamarok> hm, is that PPA line correct in the article? It says jaunty for 9.10
<jwisser> mcas: What's up?
<Riddell> Mamarok: waiting on cache update to fix
<Mamarok> ok, thx :=
<Riddell> Quintasan: kdetoys merge is good but some comments
<mcas> apachelogger: told me you are the guy for marketing?
<Riddell> Quintasan: you should be merginf from 4.3.3 which is in bzr (and the PPA)
<mcas> i want to help you out with this
<Riddell> Quintasan: the Uploaders: line is in the diff but doesn't look any different, whitespace issues?
<Riddell> Quintasan: there's a couple of Section: lines added, generally we'd stay with what Debian uses there so no need to add them
<claydoh> Riddell: I'll update this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Riddell> Quintasan: (unless the changelog gives a good reason why they were added)
<Riddell> Quintasan: debian's entry for 4:4.3.1-1 seems to have disappeared from the changelog
<Mamarok> Riddell: ok, changed the line here, but there is nothing showing up, the key is still the same, isn't it?
<jwisser> mcas: If you're talking to me, I got here yesterday, so I've not go much seniority. What's your background?
<Riddell> Quintasan: you say "Standards-Version changed to 3.8.3" but that's not changed since debian
<Riddell> Mamarok: don't you already have the packaging from staging?
<jwisser> *not got
<Riddell> Quintasan: your changelog doesn't mention the replaces/conflicts on -kde4 packages
<Riddell> Quintasan: able to fix those up?
<Mamarok> hm, seems not, I only just added the PPA back, I didn't activate it earlier, since this is a fresh isntall
<Riddell> claydoh: that's the one.  that page is a mess, it has some screenshots from adept still
<mcas> jwisser: i am from kubuntu-de.org and have little expirience from our booths
<apachelogger> jwisser: you are only here since yesterday and I already consider you the marketing guru, that is one awesome career, dont you think? ;)
<jwisser> apachelogger: I'm liking it.
<mcas> :-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you look at the getting involved with development page?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it's on my todo list
<jwisser> mcas: I'm still trying to get clear on exactly how Kubuntu has done marketing; what specifically did you do at the booths?
<apachelogger> ok
 * apachelogger plays some world of goo
<mcas> are you a real marketing guy?
<mcas> i helped out with support etc.
<Mamarok> oh my, Launchpad is getting worse and worse, I can't find stuff anymore, where has thze PPA key link gone?
<jussio1> !gpgerr | Mamarok
<ubottu> Mamarok: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<jussio1> it gives you the keyword in the error in sudo apt-get update ;)
<Mamarok> jussio1: thx, that I knew already, I was just suprised that one has to click on a tiny drop-down menu to get the deb lines and find the key link, Launchpad usabilit is really not iproving :(
<Mamarok> +m
<ghostcube> wow update day hehe
<ghostcube> o.o
<Mamarok> strange, nothing shows up here
<ghostcube> i opened proposed
<ghostcube> 210MB
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> btw why is google showing wallace and grommit picture o.O
<ghostcube> Mamarok: http://pastie.org/683564
<Mamarok> but I know why nothing is showing up:
<ScottK> Kubuntu Netbook on for Open Week in 8 minutes.
<Mamarok> Riddel, check that link in the article, it's wrong, that is not the backport link
<Mamarok> Riddell: ^
<Mamarok> the link in the article is 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main', but it should read 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main'
<Mamarok> no wonder nothing was coming
<ghostcube> hehe
 * Mamarok waits for somebody to correct that typo so she can put it in the topic of #kubuntu
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> good i mentioned the update day eh
<ghostcube> heh
 * ghostcube remembers first release of 4.0  o.o and looks at 4.3.3 and still didnt get how far its now :D
<firephoto> isn't there some sort of ppa:foo-is-here thing for karmic now? if so it's worth mentioning in 4.3.3 news along with the full ppa address (when it gets corrected)
<Lex79> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/revision/28
<Riddell> ulysses__: claydoh kubuntu-ified the graphicalinstall guide so no need for you to do so
<Riddell> Lex79: that's more like it :)
<Riddell> Lex79: do you think it's ready?  should I review it?
<Lex79> nope, shoul rewrite rules for pot files :(
<ulysses__> Riddell: okay:( I was too slow
<Riddell> ulysses__: there's plenty more like it if you're interested
<Lex79> Riddell: we have hurry? :)
<Riddell> Lex79: well a bit, it would be nice to have the phonon/qt packages sorted for the sake of the rest
<Riddell> also agateau needs 4.6 packages for his hacking
<Mamarok> Riddell: did you see my question earlier?
<Riddell> Mamarok: what's that?
<Mamarok> well, the link in the article is wrong, that's not the backports link
<Riddell> humph, we need to fix that template
<Riddell> Mamarok: updated, pending cache
<Mamarok> Riddell: thx :)
 * Mamarok goes updating the #kubuntu topic then :)
<JontheEchidna> I think we could upload phonon-backends now if we can get qt4-x11 built before the auto-syncs start
<JontheEchidna> the main thing is that the transitional packages are moving from phonon to qt, so any debian packages that still use the phonon transitional packages would FTBFS if the merged Qt wasn't present
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: what should I do? just add phonon metapackage like Debian?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: yes, the phonon metapackage and the transitional packages (libphonon4, etc)
<JontheEchidna> libphonon4 and libphonon-dev
<Lex79> so, add libphonon4 transitional which depends on libqt4-phonon ? same thing for -dev ? all right ? :)
<Riddell> no no
<Riddell> libphonon4 isn't transitional in debian
<Riddell> so we want our packages to become the transitional ones, libqt4-phonon and libqt4-phonon-dev
<Riddell> and we want their packages to become the real ones libphonon-dev and libphonon4
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> so we should just copy what debian did exactly for phonon in qt4-x11, then add transitional packages for the old ones
<Riddell> yep
<JontheEchidna> then I should be able to copy the debian changes in phonon-backends
<Lex79> perfect, less work for me, thanks :P
<JontheEchidna> do we want to keep the transitional packages in qt4-x11 or phonon?
<JontheEchidna> s/phonon/phonon-backends
<Riddell> in qt I think, that's where phonon is and where they are currently
<JontheEchidna> ok
<Lex79> this command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports" is right for add backport ppa ?
<Lex79> uhm yes :)
<Riddell> ooh, I didn't know that
<JontheEchidna> or add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports to software-properties-kde gui
<Lex79> and the key is downloaded automatically now I think
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it is
<JontheEchidna> we could almost sync phonon-backends: http://paste.ubuntu.com/309866/
<JontheEchidna> come 10.10 we probably can
<JontheEchidna> oops, forgot to put the version back in the depend
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> hmm update worked but if you have proposed opened too you need a full reboot maybe
<ghostcube> cause kdm hungs up
<ghostcube> after logout
<Quintasan> Riddell: I will give it another shot but not today since I'm low on time, I just found out I have a test tomorrow ^^'
<cragdor> Does anyone know if project Time Lord has a channel yet?
<jwisser> If it doesn't, it really should.
<cragdor> Thanks, i'm looking at getting back into developing on linux
<cragdor> Its been far too long
<jjesse> why would timelord be seperate from this one?
<ryanakca> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development contradicts itself in the Ninja section. For the requirements, pick one of: A) Basic packaging knowledge OR B) have considerable knowledge of Debian packaging and others know of this.
<jwisser> In my opinion, because it's a superset of development and promotion.
<Nightrose> splitting already scarce resources = very very bad
<Nightrose> keep it here
<jjesse> +1 to Nightrose
 * ryanakca nods
 * jwisser nods, too
<cragdor> i agree
<Nightrose> \o/
<jjesse> besides the timelords are here on this channel arelady
<Nightrose> let's all hug then
 * jjesse shouts GROUP HUG
<jwisser> Fair enough. As long as people aren't going to get upset if promotion-related topics come up in the dev channel. :-)
<ryanakca> Waah, we lost kubotu
<jjesse> doh
<Nightrose> GROUP HUG!
<cragdor> lol
<ryanakca> jwisser: I think they're a required aspect of Kubuntu development, what's the point of doing the work if nobody knows about it :)
<jwisser> ryanakca: Could not agree more.
 * ryanakca goes back to trying to find a DD to upload knmap to Debian
<cragdor> any of you got a prefered development setup, i'm use to using VM's for work(Windows :( ) but am open to try different setups on my home rig(Linux :) )
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/revision/29
<Lex79> brb
<nookie^> good evening
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: looks good
<ScottK> Good evening nookie^.
<Quintasan> nookie^: hiho
<Quintasan> cragdor: do you use pbuilder?
<Quintasan> cragdor: well, if you are not please consider using it -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PbuilderHowto - a nice howto to help you start using it :)
<cragdor> No i don't i'm litterally in the doorway looking at starting dev
<cragdor> well dev on kubuntu
<Quintasan> well, good luck, we have many experienced developers here so you can poke them :P
<cragdor> Yeah, hopefully i can be some use and transfer some of my work knowledge across, i use linux alot at home and it would be nice to give something back
<cragdor> pbuilder should this be setup in a VM or does it work like jails in gentoo? (Don't really want to destabilize the main OS while i have plenty of resource to VM)
<ScottK> cragdor: It's similar to a jail.
<cragdor> ScottK: thanks
<apachelogger> oh my oh my
<apachelogger> all the world wants to become haxx0rs but no one wants to do translations or stuff :P
<freinhard> just saw the post about kde 4.3.3 on kubuntu.org. i thought minor bugfix releases would get into the main karmic-updates repositories?
<apachelogger> not yet approved
<apachelogger> ScottK is working on it AFAIK
<freinhard> good to know and good for kubuntu
 * ScottK has started.  It was on the TODO for today, but didn't (yet) get done.
<apachelogger> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3107710
<ScottK> "Kubuntu, it fits your style."
<apachelogger> "Kubuntu, with them good looking developers"
<apachelogger> ohh
<apachelogger> too long
<apachelogger> claydoh: wanna work on the gettinginvolved pages? ;)
 * apachelogger also notes that considerations about good getting people involved as well as finding a suitable activity for someone is a quite interesting topic that should be researched in depth
<apachelogger> ScottK: are you very busy today?
 * ScottK also votes for a rule that when anyone new shows up, someone makes it a priority to welcome them.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I have ~25 minutes before I have to retrieve the youngest from daycare and about 4 hours of $WORK not done yet.
<ScottK> Other than that, no.
<apachelogger> ScottK: would be cool if you could blog some lines about timelord
<ScottK> Maybe after the tech board thing.
 * ScottK finally got UDS travel reservations checked off the list today.
<apachelogger> sure, just need some buzz :)
<apachelogger> hum hum, that UDS without apachelogger :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: jwisser is in charge of buzz.
<ScottK> Doing an open week session sucked all the buzz out of me for today.
<apachelogger> ScottK: so you want jwisser to tell you to blog? :P
<jwisser> apachelogger: I get home, and the first thing I see is my name. What's up?
<Sput> it's on the doorbell plate, probably?
<ScottK> jwisser: We elected you king of marketing while you were at work.
<Sput> your name, I mean
<jwisser> Sput: Hah.
<jwisser> Shiny.
<jwisser> ScottK: I seem to have a giant gaping hole in my log at the moment; why am I telling apachelogger to blog? :-P
<apachelogger> no no
<apachelogger> you are telling ScottK to blog
<apachelogger> because ScottK refuses to blog since I told him to blog
<ScottK> jwisser: No, you're telling me to blog about Timelord.
<jwisser> Oh. Sorry, apparently work fried my brain.
<apachelogger> so obviously someone who is in charge of buzz must tell him to blog
<jwisser> Please blog about Timelord.
 * apachelogger got lost in that story
 * ScottK marks it on TODO
 * ScottK hands apachelogger a cookie and asks him to answer the nice people on kde-devel that except for the little widget we needed because of Ubuntu patching non-KDE stuff, there's no Ayatana code running by default in Kubuntu that isn't already in KDE svn.
<apachelogger> if I find the thread
 * Sput still hasn't tried out Ayatana
<Sput> but at least I can now that we've packaged the stuff
<Sput> which, btw, was a PITA because the optional gtk support isn't really optional in the build system :P
<jwisser> So where can I go to find out exactly what it is that everyone is doing? The wiki? LP?
<ScottK> It's kind of organized chaos.
<ScottK> Once you hang around for a while it makes sense.
<jwisser> Also, funny story, I installed kubuntu-desktop on an instance of Ubuntu 9.10 and now it doesn't want to let me connect to my network.
<jwisser> On the KDE side, I mean.
<ScottK> jwisser: Wireless with a hidden ssid?
<apachelogger> ScottK: I suppose I can quote you on that ayatana statement?
<jwisser> Nope. It sees the network. Just asks for the password again everytime I enter it correctly.
 * apachelogger is wondering how people can say that timelord got a weird name
<ScottK> apachelogger: Sure.  It's true.  I was careful.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I even got my 2nd KDE svn committ ever making sure.
<ScottK> apachelogger: I share their wish that Ayatana would stick to more relevant stuff.  I plan to bring it up at UDS.
<apachelogger> we all do
<Nightrose> ScottK: is there any hope in sight wrt hidden networks? i've had to ask 2 friends to unhide their network for me :(
<ScottK> Nightrose: Installing the Gnome applet will give it to you right away.
<apachelogger> hiding is no replacement for encryption! :P
<ScottK> I think Riddell was chatting with upstream on this, but don't recall the details.
<Nightrose> Riddell: any news?
 * apachelogger notes that he met a dude the other day who really thought hiding the essid is more secure than WPA2
<Nightrose> ScottK: yea - i'd rather not install anything more on the eeepc that i don't really really need
<Nightrose> i have like less than 100 mb left
<apachelogger> delete them entertainment videos :P
<Nightrose> updating is a constant pita
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *lol* i don't have any!
 * ScottK stares at 91 pages of written by committee specification changes and weeps.
<ulysses__> Where can i found the source code of Ayatana?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: G ... get some :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> -> bed
<Nightrose> nini apachelogger
<apachelogger> nighties
<jwisser> G'night!
<ScottK> ulysses__: It's a development project, not just a single package.
<ScottK> Depends on what you want
<ulysses__> one of my friends ask me, do I know anything about that:/
<claydoh> apachelogger: what do we need?
 * claydoh is hating wikis atm
<claydoh> or rather they are hating him
<ScottK> ulysses__: https://launchpad.net/~ayatana
<ulysses__> thanks ScottK
<claydoh> ok we have https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<claydoh> but isn't this one better https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved
<ulysses__> good night
<claydoh> HelpingKubuntu is rather a redundant page now, I would think
<cragdor> Hey guys thanks alot again for pointing me in the right direction! I'm heading of as its late here!
<claydoh> cragdor: thanks for stopping by!
<seele> hmm.. Show Terminal >>> doesn't toggle correctly and it should be using different arrows
<seele> also needs a spacer below the widgets
 * seele makes notes for herself
* JontheEchidna changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: we are hot | No Todo link! Take a load off! | 9.10 Released, Woo! \o/ | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/LucidKDEMerges | Timelord is GO! Rewrite https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu to reflect this
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^better?
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-05
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what did you change?
<Riddell> I wish irssi had a wdiff for topic changes
<Riddell> Sput: ^^ top quassel idea
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: apachelogger said that "Kubuntu: the distro with good looking developers" was too long
<Riddell> being hot is better than being good looking
<Riddell> Lex79: what progress on qt tonight?  I see you made some phonon changes to bzr
<ScottK> Considering apachelogger's weather reports earlier today for .at, I'm guess hot doesn't fully apply.
<Riddell> I'm seriously considering turning on the central heating here
<Riddell> but I recon more cups of hot chocolate will substitute
 * ScottK has only two dogs, so central heat is needed.
<Riddell> it's bonfire night today, just find a catholic to burn
<MsMaco> hahaha "we are hot"?
<Riddell> we will be if we find enough catholics to burn
<MsMaco> i shouldn't be laughing. i'm a recovering catholic.
<Riddell> pst, ScottK, need some fuel for your central heating?
<ScottK> No, last I looked the tank is pretty full.
<MsMaco> hey you two, is it my computer or does the "6:50pm" part of the digital clock panel plasmoids sit a few pixels below the date/city text?
<Riddell> here in the civilised world we use 24 hours clocks
<Riddell> jings, I am being snobby tonight
<MsMaco> fine! the 17:50 part!
<ScottK> Looks fine here, but I don't have TZ displayed
<dtchen> huh?
<MsMaco> (have you noticed i'm heading westward?)
<dtchen> 6:50 != 5:50
<Riddell> yes it's a few pixels below but it's also a larger point size so it's also a few pixels above
<MsMaco> dtchen: i said i was heading westward!
<Riddell> westward is full of hillbillies, some east for some real culture
<MsMaco> http://imagebin.ca/view/Cgee0kH1.html
<MsMaco> im pretty sure the 12:52am and the London are the same font size
<Riddell> MsMaco: it's a larger font, so it will be aligned differently
<ScottK> Riddell's comment got me noticing I've somehow ended up with AM/PM again and I can't find the option to get back to 24 hour.
<MsMaco> though the 7:52pm is bigger than the date or the London clock in general
<MsMaco> ScottK: regional, i think
<ScottK> Thanks
<Riddell> hmm, you could be right on the city
<MsMaco> the setting (totally unintuitively, IMO) is not in the plasmoid itself
<dtchen> MsMaco: due to lag, I typed it before your westward bit had appeared
<Riddell> if only we had the author of that applet in the channel.   sebas I think he was called
<MsMaco> im pretty sure the v in Nov is getting cut off a big too, but meh
<MsMaco> did he write all of plasma or what?
<MsMaco> sebas: POKE
<Riddell> dtchen: you have lag over a 10 metre network connection?
<MsMaco> Riddell: he's not at home ;)
<dtchen> Riddell: err, no, this is a 56kbps dialup
<MsMaco> yikes
<Riddell> no what!  what country are you in?  Burkina Faso?
<dtchen> I appear to be in Cardiff Bay
<Riddell> oh, Wales.  say no more
<dtchen> :-)
<MsMaco> visiting Gwen
<MsMaco> ?
<dtchen> Jack, silly
<MsMaco> ...there's not a new DVD i should know about, is there?
<MsMaco> jack left earth!
<dtchen> of course he didn't
<dtchen> and shh, don't spoil
<MsMaco> sure he did, with his little wrist watch thingy
<dtchen> not everyone has seen CoE, though arguably anyone who would care has by now
<MsMaco> the channel's full of Whovians. if they dont know yet, they're rather behind, don't you think?
<MsMaco> this is like the idea that you can have spoilers for the next harry potter movie...when it was out in book form 6 years ago
<Riddell> I must admit I missed the last Torchwood week long special
<dtchen> cough.
<dtchen> MsMaco: you lose.
<MsMaco> wait wait
<MsMaco> Riddell: do you care?
<Riddell> well the cats knocked over the telly and I got my account to bbc redux shut off, so I have to wait for it to be repeated on bbc 3 and download it from iplayer.  so I don't care enough to have managed that in the last six months
<MsMaco> ah
<Riddell> it's not worth the money for the licence fee anyway
<MsMaco> im trying to figure out if i can make it to uds. if i do figure out how to get to uds, should i borrow dtchen's copy of the dvd?
<Riddell> oh totally, we can watch it at UDS then!
<MsMaco> dtchen: cool with you?
<dtchen> do I have a say?
<MsMaco> of course, its your dvd
<Riddell> we'll watch Torchwood in the hot tub
<dtchen> I mean, it's not like you didn't have my Firefly DVDs for months without my being aware
<MsMaco> you were aware!
<dtchen> not really.
<MsMaco> you forgot them at my apartment!
<dtchen> "uh, where is disc 3?" "oh, here in my DVD-ROM" does not count
<MsMaco> though roommate did sort of wander off with them for a bit...
<MsMaco> hahaha
<MsMaco> Riddell: what hot tub?
<Riddell> there's always a hot tub
<MsMaco> and why do you think i would get in it?
<Riddell> to watch torchwood!
<MsMaco> i dont even remember the last time i wore a bathing suit
<MsMaco> dtchen: this is why we didnt work! youre a swimmer
<Riddell> http://www.marriott.com/hotels/hotel-information/fitness-spa-services/dalbr-renaissance-dallas-hotel/  "Georgette Klinger (4.8 miles)"  hmm, the Dallas definition of "near" is clearly different from that to which I have been used
<MsMaco> what is your definition of "near"?
<MsMaco> though i agree that 5mi isnt quite near
<MsMaco> id say more like 2mi
<Riddell> walkable
<ScottK> 4.8 miles is what, a 3 minute drive?
<Riddell> but I get the impression walking isn't something most people in Dallas do
<MsMaco> Riddell: um, go a little broader with that statement, please
<MsMaco> " but I get the impression walking isn't something most people in North America do"
<rickspencer3> ever see wali?
<Riddell> cycleable on a brompton?
<dtchen> wali or wall-e ?
<MsMaco> Riddell:  people dont cycle here either...
<rickspencer3> right wall-e
<ScottK> They don't apparently get shoes repaired in North America either.
<MsMaco> Riddell: not as transportation at least... exercise, racing.....
 * ScottK cycled for transport in college
<MsMaco> ScottK: where can i get my shoes resoled? ive worn a whole in my black pair and i really like them!
<dtchen> rickspencer3: yes, then
<Riddell> ScottK: to be fair they did have a shoe repair shop, it just wasn't 24 hours
 * ScottK even got run over by a mini van.
<MsMaco> dtchen: katie (you know katie...linuxchix, hacdc, speaks japanese) has a sound bug on identica @bokunenjin
<MsMaco> dtchen: and yes she's running the right kernel
<ScottK> MsMaco: Let me know.  I've got two pair like that.  I hate it when it rains.
<dtchen> dude, I am not free tech support
<dtchen> it really may seem like I am, but I ain't
<MsMaco> dtchen: you seem to help people on identi.ca...just pointing
<ScottK> MsMaco: Just tell her to remove Pulse and I'm sure all will be well.
<Riddell> dtchen: my speakers aren't plugged in, can you do it for me?
<MsMaco> someone just reminded her to check volume settings. will see how that goes
<MsMaco> there's got to be some kde / blue equivalent to what Riddell just said
<MsMaco> like the blue isnt blue enough
<Riddell> MsMaco: they'll ask seele to remove some configuration options, I hear that's what usability people do
<seele> hmm?
<seele> where s the option to switch to ayatana notifications?
<ScottK> seele: system tray settings.
<ScottK> Right click on the tray, get to the settings, and it'll be obvious
<Riddell> it's so well hidden, nobody can find it
<seele> ah hah.. i was looking in system settings
<seele> i fergot :P
<ScottK> Riddell: Not my fault.  I didn't insist on that.
<MsMaco> i stumbled upon it just fine once
<MsMaco> but thats usually how i use kde: stumble upon some setting, change it, hope i like it since i wont find it again ;)
<Riddell> time to snooze, sweet dreams all
<MsMaco> bye bye
<ScottK> MsMaco: I'm being told by one of the kids that Cookie Monster has been converted to Veggie Monster.  Do you know if this is true?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yes :(
<ScottK> The horror.
<JontheEchidna> Quite.
<Lex79> Riddell: I push to bzr what I have. I have the flu, I threw up right now :( someone can continue my work tomorrow or you can upload for now without Messages.sh rules. Sorry :(
<Lex79> Go to bed...night
<ScottK> Lex79: Good night.  Hope you feel better.
<Lex79> many thanks ScottK
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: hope you feel better soon... throwing up is not fun
<jjesse> what cookie monster no longer eats cookies?
<ScottK> No.  Apparently not.
<jjesse> phew
<jjesse> who was talkign to me earlier about revising kubuntudocs and adding/changing translations within kubuntu-docs?
<ScottK> jjesse: Wasn't it dpm-afk.
<jjesse> yeahts right thanks scott
<jjesse> ok registered a blueprint to start working on kubutnu-dcos for lucid: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/kubuntu-docs/+spec/kubuntu-docs-lucid  how do i target it for lucid?
<jjesse> oh wait its targeted for a sprint
<ScottK> That's how
<jwisser> ::facepalm:: Unplanned nap fail.
<MsMaco> ScottK: that's awesome!
<MsMaco> cookies and veggies: my two favourite foods!
<ScottK> Awesome.  No.  It's just wrong.
<jwisser> Is there a decent KDE equivalent to Gnome Do? Or is there at least a way to get rid of the weird shading that accompanies Do?
<MsMaco> krunner?
<MsMaco> the built-in alt+f2 thingy
<jwisser> MsMaco: …not quite a replacement. It can't do a lot of what I'm used to from a launcher.
<MsMaco> oh. all i know is it does more than gnome's alt+f2 thingy
<MsMaco> so i figured it probably did some subset of the special gnomedo stuff
<ScottK> jwisser: What specifically is it you're looking for.  Most/all of us have never used Gnome Do.
<ScottK> Riddell, apachelogger, and JontheEchidna: Kubuntu updates policy launched at the TB, cc to kubuntu-devel.
<jwisser> Any ex-Mac users here? I'm a Quicksilver user, so I'm looking to be able to do everything from open a document or application to post to Twitter to see my clipboard history to control my music player.
<ScottK> I think we have most of that, but not all in one.
<da-bayman> seems some of my widgets dont load when i reboot, in particular, the facebook widget. Any suggestions
<MsMaco> document and application are covered in krunner arent they?
<MsMaco> (ive used quicksilver, but never more than just those 2 functions)
<jwisser> ::grimaces:: Yeah. But that's… not all I use Quicksilver/Do for at all.
<MsMaco> heh i never knew how much those could do
<MsMaco> never seemed useful :P
<ScottK> Clip board is covered by Klipper in the systray
<ScottK> It's feature rich.
<jwisser> ::nods:: For me, the benefit of Quicksilver/Do is that it's all in one place and I can do without thinking.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: hmmz, is it just me or did we never get to drafting a proposed release support policy the other day?
<JontheEchidna> My thoughts are that we should keep the releses supported security-wise as they currently are (18 months regular, 2 years LTS), but make it abundantly clear to the users that they are not likely at all to recieve SRUs after a year, unless they fix really serious issues
<JontheEchidna> Since as long as ubuntu-security is doing security, we don't waste any resources.
<JontheEchidna> We just need an SRU policy mainly, I think
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: LTS is 3 years
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Did you see me microversion update proposal?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: yeah. these two would be related, to a degree
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I think updates for: microversions, regressions, and real RC type bugs.  That's it.
<JontheEchidna> usually we stop with microupgrades after distro+1's development starts. Should we make this clear to the users beforehand that once distro+1 is released, current releases will not get microversions?
<ScottK> Actually we haven't.
<ScottK> We've done all the ones that upstream provided.
<JontheEchidna> for example we haven't done 4.3.3 packages for jaunty now that karmic is released and work on lucid has begun
<ScottK> We have 4.3.3 in PPA
<JontheEchidna> but for jaunty?
<ScottK> Right.
<ScottK> 4.3 in Jaunty is just PPA.
<ScottK> I think PPA update policy is a different issue
<JontheEchidna> We don't have 4.3.3 packages for jaunty in the ppa, which is what I am saying
<ScottK> If suddenly KDE decided they needed to do a 4.1.5, I think we'd want it.
<ScottK> Low chance of them doing that, but if they did, it'd probably be for a really good reason.
<JontheEchidna> ah, OK. I see what you're saying
<JontheEchidna> 3 closely related issues: SRU support, microrelease support, PPA support
<ScottK> We also need a bug reporting policy for PPA
<ScottK> Which probably needs triagers
<JontheEchidna> PPA packaging bugs haven't been as big of an issue now that debian's packaging has somewhat stabilized.
<JontheEchidna> and now most PPA package bugs also need to be fixed in the development release
<ScottK> Right, but if we're using them as an entry point to proposed, there has to be a way for users to signal problems
<JontheEchidna> ah, ok. I was thinking more of pre-release KDE packages backported from ubuntu+1
<JontheEchidna> Regressions are regressions, though. Right? They'd affect the development version of kubuntu as long as the microrelease is in kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> all we would need is a way to mark the bugs as potential microrelease regressions
<ScottK> I did register https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa as a spot to report PPA bugs.
<JontheEchidna> oh, you can do that now?
<JontheEchidna> oh, a launchpad-project bug tracker. for a second there I thought they got smart and have ppa bug trackers
<ScottK> No, we just need to tell people to use it.
<ScottK> Assuming that's what we want to do.
<ScottK> [00:03:58] <cjwatson> slangasek: are any corresponding changes needed to kdm?
<ScottK> [00:05:21] <slangasek> cjwatson: bulletproof-x only ever hooked into gdm... we could do kdm as well, but that would involve quite a bit of fiddling and is probably not a good idea for SRU
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ Is that correct?  I thought KDM had bulletproof X
<markey> http://laserjock.wordpress.com/2009/11/04/the-myth-of-the-bad-ubuntu-release/
<markey> ^ wise words
<markey> apachelogger: btw, another suggestion for Timelord: Please don't just push security updates online. Why not e.g. also push KDE updates (4.3.3) without going through the whole PPA mumbo jumbo?
<markey> PPA might be a cool concept for packagers. for users PPA spells "PITA"
<Sput> markey: not if you have a nice tool to manage such stuff
<jwisser> Sput: What tool did you have in mind?
<Sput> markey: Gentoo is using the overlay concept more and more (comparable to PPAs), but users just have to say "layman -a kde-testing" if they want to add the kde-testing overlay, for example
<Sput> so there is no need to hunt down URLs or click around in tools and enter lines by hand
<markey> good for you
<markey> my tool is: editing some config file
<Sput> I have no idea how it works in *buntu as I don't use it, but I think if you make it easy enough for users, it's a nice idea
<Sput> so make using PPAs easy rather than getting rid of the concept :)
<markey> I don't see why new versions of KDE or Quassel or whatever can't be pushed as online update
<markey> the user could decide to disable those
<Sput> well, new versions maybe, but for experimental stuff it's nice if the user has an easy way to opt in
<markey> I would want the latest $EVERYTHING
<Sput> imho of course :)
<markey> e.g. Git
<markey> etc
<Sput> yeah, but not many want that, so it'd be bad if it was opt-out
<jwisser> markey: That's fine if you're a power user willing to sacrifice stability.
<markey> opt-in is fine with me
<markey> jwisser: apparently Arch linux can do it, without sacrificing stability
<Sput> that's why I like the PPA/Overlay concept, you can easily opt in (at least on Gentoo)... I'm running the kde-testing, qting-edge and x11 overlays to get all that stuff from git :)
<Sput> they have AUR or whatever it was
<jwisser> But if one of the groups Kubuntu wants to start going after is small businesses, that kind of opt-out feature is a recipe for instability (or at least distrust).
<Sput> in the end it all comes down to provide tools that make adding/removing/managing such extra repos easy
<markey> also let's for example look at KDE: 4.3.3 is a minor update, providing bugfixes
<jwisser> Sput: That does sound nice. I'd go for something like that no questions asked.
<markey> how does that affect stability in a negative way?
<markey> it enhances stability
<Sput> markey: that's an entirely different case, I'd complain if point releases wouldn't go into the stable tree automatically :)
<markey> Sput: yep, but that is reality with ubuntu
<markey> they only push security updates
<apachelogger> markey: see mail at kde-devel list :P
<Sput> PPA-like things are/should be for experimental things only, things that you don't want the user to install unconsciously
<apachelogger> actually I think scott pushed a mail yesterday
 * apachelogger fires up kmail
<markey> apachelogger: I only read core-devel, got a link?
<Sput> markey: well, that's bad then.
<Sput> though there is this backport thingy you have, or?
<markey> sure, just enable another PPA...
<markey> and then another one
<apachelogger> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2009-November/003484.html
<markey> thx
<apachelogger> more interesting than what I wrote on kde-devel anyway
<jwisser> markey: It enhances stability if you're only enabling pushthrough for bugfix point releases, at least in theory. But some businesses, small and large would rather learn a fixed set of minor bugs than have to relearn anything.
<apachelogger> markey: anyhow, the core point is that any KDE bugfix update goes to the -updates repository, even though by definition most KDE updates would not qualify
<jwisser> I'm not saying I agree with them, I'm just stating a reality.
<markey> jwisser: I think we must be more progressive if we don't want to lose a huge deal of users to Arch
<markey> being too conservative here with many things
<amik> it would be nice if kubuntu would have the simplicity of updates as in MS-update: u always have a full list of updates to everything available with no configuration necessary, and can checkbox what u want, and uncheck what u don't. security/important stuff is checked by default. I find it very easy to use. Everyone gets what they want, no configurations and URLs necessary.
<jwisser> markey: Well, that's something we need to be clear about as a community: who are we aiming for, and how hard do we want to work for each group?
<apachelogger> jwisser: from epxerience there is a lot more advantage from KDE updates than what they could technically break
<apachelogger> also, it's a lot about how hard can we work for each group
<Mamarok> well, KDE bugfix releases should go to the regular backports, not only PPA backports IMHO, we always have to wait too long for that, in Jaunty almost nothing ended up in the backports
<apachelogger> a matter of available time resource
<markey> jwisser: same with Amarok, if Kubuntu has e.g. 2.2.0, then we release 2.2.1, you can be sure that 2.2.1 is lots better
<markey> why not give it to the users?
<Mamarok> we had 4.2.4 pushed to the backports, but never any 4.3.x
<apachelogger> amik: how is kubuntu different from that?
<jwisser> apachelogger: I bow to your superior knowledge regarding all things KDE. I'm a KDE baby. :-)
<markey> we're not happy with users on outdated software
<apachelogger> uhhh, cute, a baby!
 * apachelogger switches to baby talk :D
<jwisser> apachelogger: Cute. :-P
<amik> apachelogger: because u need to hunt down PPAs, track which repositories have which backports or updates, etc. why not have it all in one place and let everyone choose what they want?
<Mamarok> and it causes a lot of additional work, e.g. having to close bugs reported for 2.0.2 till recently
<apachelogger> nah nah
<apachelogger> backports
<apachelogger> we are always talking backports here
<apachelogger> amik: did you ever see windows poll you for an upgrade of explorer.exe?
<apachelogger> so you have like vista and an explorer from seven
<amik> apachelogger: for example, kde 4.3.3. Where will it be? what do I need to do to find it?
<apachelogger> because that essentially is what PPAs do to your system
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, comparision to Windows is lame, they use stuff that is almost 10 years old
<markey> also if the new ShowCock stable version gets released, I'd love to have it
<apachelogger> Mamarok: it's about reliability, doesnt matter how old the software is
<markey> don't want to hunt down some obscure PPA's for it
<amik> apachelogger: no, not individual files, but I can check/uncheck any version of .net framework, internet explorer, office updates, service packs, live addons - pick and choose what I want easily.
<apachelogger> amik: that is what you get from *-updates
<Mamarok> apachelogger: for reliability we have LTS releases, whihc makes sense for server ettc., but in the Linux world development is faster and even if am old IE is around and people think it is reliable it still is a huge pile of crap
<apachelogger> quality assured updates that is unlikely to break your system
<markey> LTS is a good point
<markey> one could keep the conservative policy for LTS
<apachelogger> Mamarok: then canonical should not offer support for > 1 year TBH
<jwisser> 10.04 in particular needs to be incredibly stable IMO.
<markey> 90% of users probably don't want to use outdated software
<apachelogger> markey: looking at the breakage we had over the last couple of releases I would say we were pretty non-conservative
<Mamarok> apachelogger: and we are so completely out of sync with the KDE releases, I think they should end up in the regular backports after testing in PPA
<amik> apachelogger: I have Important/Recommended/Unsupported updates enabled in Jaunty. Where do I find the latest firefox 3.5 for example?
<jwisser> The whole point of Timelord, as I understand it, is to fix the breakages, both in software and perception.
<apachelogger> Mamarok: see backlog
<apachelogger> amik: security
<apachelogger> possibly updates
<apachelogger> depends on the changes per version really
<apachelogger> the thing is
<apachelogger> sec and updates are on by default
<apachelogger> so you would not find them at all
<apachelogger> they would find you
<markey> I could tell some stories that would make you furious. certain software projects have at one point added "small security bugs", just to force an upgrade
<markey> because that works reliably
<markey> (not that I know any such projects personally)
<amik> apachelogger: I'm all up to date, and only have FF 3.0 installed, am I missing something?
<apachelogger> amik: firefox 3.0 will not install 3.5 until 3.0 reached EOL
<apachelogger> ubuntus policiy here only matches ustreams
<apachelogger> 3.0 will only auto-apply incremental updates 3.0.x until it reaches EOL
<apachelogger> and btw, when 3.0 reaches EOL the ubuntu versions that do ship it, also reach EOL
<amik> apachelogger: but that's my point - if all versions were in the repos, I can choose to upgrade or not, rather than having to do a dist-upgrade to get updates apps, or try to hunt it down manually
<apachelogger> just for good measure :P
<apachelogger> markey: thus the cherry pick policy for -updates and -security
<markey> yep
<apachelogger> the less changes the less likely is breakage
<markey> well
<apachelogger> which IMHO is a very wrong assumption
<apachelogger> but oh well
 * apachelogger is not on the technical board :P
<amik> apachelogger: same with kde 4.3.3, i guess. but maybe I don't understand the system well enough yet :-)
<markey> except that some projects have good internal testing mechanisms that make regressions unlikely
<markey> testing gets more and more wide spread
<jwisser> markey: Re: what you were saying about Arch, I see your point, but it seems to me that Arch is trying to be something different from *buntu.
<markey> chromium dailies are more stable than any Konqueror release in history ;)
<jwisser> So it's good they're out there doing that, but it doesn't mean *buntu needs to do theings the same way.
<amik> amik: anyway, don't want to hijack ur conversation... just something that was bugging me. I'll shut up now :-)
<jwisser> *things
<Mamarok> amik: talking to yourself?
<Mamarok> :)
<amik> Mamarok: on occasion, though not today :-)
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> jwisser: ScottK did not blog about timelord!!!!!!!
<apachelogger> I demand spanking for him :D
<jwisser> apachelogger: I feel like I probably shouldn't try to hand out spankings until I've at least got around to creating my wiki page identifying me as King of Marketing. :-P
<jwisser> But I'll click my tongue very loudly next time I see him.
<apachelogger> hooray
<apachelogger> hooray for wiki pages
<jwisser> But in all seriousness, what's my best method of finding out who does what around here?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: public spanking?
<apachelogger> that reminds me ... I think my wiki page is a stub ... and that reminds me that I do not have a wikipedia wiki page
<Mamarok> jwisser: self appointed?
<jwisser> Mamarok: Oh no, blame this one on apachelogger and ScottK.
<apachelogger> Tm_T: yus
<Mamarok> I be support fairy, then :)
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> I like that name
<apachelogger> srsly
<markey> haha
<apachelogger> super Qt
<jwisser> Support fairies would be ossum.
<apachelogger> we might turn that in a launchpad team :)
<jwisser> Bleeding hell, it's 4am.
 * apachelogger likes launchpad teams
<apachelogger> they are something to show off
<markey> can I be Rambo? like, when we have to piss off someone, I could do that
<jwisser> Need to be up in 4, so I'm off. G'night, all.
<markey> lots of swearing and stuff
<apachelogger> like "oi, I am a freaking support fairy, watch your language!"
<Mamarok> apachelogger: well, there is still a lot of people not in your fanpage :)
<apachelogger> well, maybe a more positive example, but you get the idea
<apachelogger> Mamarok: that too
<markey> "You stupid git, you!"
<apachelogger> 503 Service Unavailable
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> launchpad rulez
<Mamarok> markey: that's redundant, you say that daily when you push
 * Mamarok hides
<markey> this is true
<apachelogger> always them down times
<apachelogger> markey: dont push to hard it might burst
<apachelogger> woah
<markey> next on Timelord list: put apachelogger in space
 * apachelogger better gets on his way for accounting lecture
<markey> shuttleworth has done it...
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> I always wanted to make vacation pictures of space
<apachelogger> also quite unique, so I can call myself superior to them flickr people
<Mamarok> "apachelogger visiting the Jupiter moons"
<apachelogger> which reminds me on the master method
 * apachelogger leaves you to read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_theorem and leaves for accounting
<Mamarok> apachelogger: hf
<amik> so, where do u guys most need programming help?
<amik> or should I go straight to KDE?
<Mamarok> amik: what proramming so you know?
<Mamarok> +g
<amik> well, I've been doing mostly Java (servers) the past few years, but have experience with assembly, c/c++, and a dip of python. some web stuff I guess... dunno, whatever I find interesting at the moment :-)
<Mamarok> KDE is C++ mostly
<Mamarok> using Qt, of course
<nhn> amik: IMO you should always start on what interest you the most as that is likely keep you motivated
<nhn> :-)
<Mamarok> oh, hay nhn :)
 * nhn waves
<nhn> its alive!
<amik> I've done a few little patches in KDE, as nhn rightfully suggests - fixing up the ktorrent and monitoring plasmoids for starters (which were full of annoying bugs)
<Mamarok> nhn: btw, seen that reminders and bug subscriptions I send you?
<nhn> amik: well, fixing whatever annoys you the most at any one monemt is ususally a really good place to start
<amik> I probably wouldn't know how to start them from scratch, but felt pretty much at home just reading the code and fixing things up (with a lot of tabs open on QT/KDE API docs)
<nhn> Mamarok: yeah, I see them, I am just a bit pressed for time atm
<Mamarok> nhn: well, there are a lot around you should fix, this is the tip of the iceberg, push back working on new features then :)
<nhn> Mamarok: next week, perhaps. As my SO is going out of town for a week
<nhn> Mamarok: I am not even doing that
<Mamarok> great, so you can do bugfixes :)
<nhn> Ihave not hacked on anything amarok related for a week or so, simply been too busy
<Mamarok> amik: bugfixes is always a good place to start :)
<nhn> I hope so. I do have at least one regression I need to fix before monday though
<nhn> amik: you are always welcome to come help us kill bugs in Amarok! :-)
<nhn> the app iself is pretty stable but there are many small issues that needs fixing
<amik> I understand nearly everything is KDE, but was wondering if there's actually kubuntu development going on outside of kde
<amik> nhn: I think the main problem I'd have there is that I don't use it... not as much motivation there, according to your previous guidelines :-)
<Mamarok> amik: packaging mostly, bug triaging a lot, check out those points in the timelord paper
<amik> hmmm... I suppose dolphin annoys me quite a bit, maybe I should check it out :-)
<nhn> amik: good point!
<amik> oh and the netbook gui, as you may have read (at least the first paragraph, I hope)
<amik> I was really looking forward to the netbook edition, and was totally disappointed :-(
<amik> but as u say, disappointment is also a motivator for improvement!
<Mamarok> amik: why disapointed? it is a preview
<Mamarok> the plasma-netbook remix you are talking about I presume
<amik> why can't I be disappointed at a preview?
<Mamarok> well, what did you expect? Too high expectations? also one needs to specify what exactly is disapointing
<amik> yes, kubuntu-netbook/plasma-netbook
<amik> Mamarok: I wrote it out in all too much detail already...
<Mamarok> where?
<amik> I expected it to add usability for netbooks (as compared to the desktop version). I found that it was much more cumbersome to use. Hence disappointment.
<Mamarok> amik: well, you need to be more specific, and that would be a great place to start developing
<amik> In either here or the netbook channel, from which I was pointed to the mailing list, from which I was pointed to another mailing list, was then told here to post at kde bugs, which then closed some as invalid and pointed me to discuss design issue in another mailing list...
<amik> oh, I was too specific. I doubt anyone read through the end :-)
<amik> all in all, I visited 3 irc channels, 3 mailing lists, and 2 bug trackers, just to get someone to listen to some feedback :-/
<Mamarok> amik: talk to notmart, he is the main developer, not sure if there are many more
<amik> I actually gave it up a bit short of the last mailing lists
<Mamarok> amik: you give up fast, it only came out last week :)
<Mamarok> amik: talk to notmart, as I said, and propose your coding skills
<amik> yeah, well I guess I got discouraged from all the 'beauracracy' and everyone pointing me elsewhere... felt like wasted time. I could have done a new j2me app in that time...
<amik> Mamarok: I'll try to catch notmart, thanks
<amik> oh, and there's the small issue of dropped support for poulsbo, also disappointing. Though I'll probably be able to get it working from tips in the bug discussion.
<Riddell> ScottK: KDM did have bulletproof X, but I havn't looked at it in a while and it may well have broken/disappeared in the mean time
<apachelogger> amik: kubuntu development: software-properties-kde qt-language-selector, jockey-kde, apturl-kde, apport-kde, gdebi-kde, update-notifier-kde, update-manager-kde, ubiquity-kde
<apachelogger> all of which are written in either pyqt or pykde
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> remarks
<apachelogger> gdebi-kde is going to be replaced with kpackagekit once that is possible
<apachelogger> update-notifier-kde is currently being rewritten in C++ as a kded module (i.e. some kind of desktop-level service running in background
<apachelogger> )
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> there is also install-package
<apachelogger> which is going to be replaced by kpackagekit as well (hopefully)
<apachelogger> and kubuntu-firefox-installer
<apachelogger> which is written in rubykde
<apachelogger> and usb-creator-kde
<apachelogger> also pykde
<apachelogger> actually... we have a darn large junk of apps :S
<apachelogger> chunk even
<Tm_T> junk apps?
<apachelogger> some of them indeed are junk
<apachelogger> namely those that depend on indention to work :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: re bulletproof X... I think we never ported that to KDE 4
<apachelogger> also, I am wondering how much use that got with the new X autoconfig stuff
<MelisU> Hey guys, do you need help wizh someting?
<Nightrose> hi MelisU
<Nightrose> we always need help
<Nightrose> what do you want to help with?
<MelisU> I can do a quick test of some random package or something. I tested 4.3.3 for Riddell yesterday for example
<MelisU> or I can try something else :)
<MelisU> tell me
 * Nightrose guesses Riddell, JontheEchidna or apachelogger have something to do for you ;-)
<MelisU> what do you do?
<Nightrose> me? I make people do stuff most of the time ;-)
<Nightrose> and i give out cookies
<apachelogger> oi!
<apachelogger> cookies are m domain!
<apachelogger> s/m/m
<apachelogger> huh
<apachelogger> my y is buggy
<apachelogger> though I don't have anything to test right now
<amik> apachelogger: lets put the ones that will be replaced soon aside... how about usb creator? does it have any open issues? that's something I actually use, was happy to see it standard in karmic
<MelisU> @Nightrose: Then do very important work. Everybody loves cookies.
<Nightrose> ;-)
 * Tm_T has no cookie
<averageMe> i dont know if this is the right time and place for this, but i wanted to thank all of you for this nice distro. i even beat a win7-guy in a bootup-race :)
<averageMe> since he has a much newer laptop + user auto-login, he was a bit crestfallen afterwards :-P
<amik> what he said ^^^ :-)
<MelisU> @apachelogger: are there any really really simple programming jobs I can try and fail miserably?
<apachelogger> amik: just head over to launchpad and search for bugs which include "kde"
<Tm_T> jknlhjlkxdfthgs
<apachelogger> for the usb-craetor package obviously :)
<apachelogger> MelisU: nope, you could write specifications ;)
<Tm_T> sorry, my daughter wanted this laptop
<amik> apachelogger: about that, I got a q: I'm guessing most bugs are actually upstream KDE, how are bug reports handled then? dupliacate in launchpad and bugs.kde?
<apachelogger> MelisU: or just grab a good tutorial on programming and improve your skills, or watch some tv to relax :)
<Tm_T> MelisU: one way to help Kubuntu is to help KDE
<MelisU> @apachelogger: OK, I will. If you see me here you can always ask me to test something.
 * apachelogger leaves for his workshop on researching and stuff
<amik> how do I search launchpad by package? can't seem to get it
<Riddell> right, qt will get built today
<Riddell> Lex79: it looks like the messages.sh stuff just needs turned into a dh7 target
 * Riddell gives it a shot
<Riddell> amik: depends what you're searching for
<Riddell> packages.ubuntu.com has various searching options
<Riddell> dantti: toma was after you the other day
<dantti> Riddell: hmm do you know what was it about?
<Riddell> something packagekity
<dantti> Riddell: k, I'll try to poke him when i see he online, thanks
<amik> anyone feel like helping me setting up a dev environment? I can start with software-properties-kde, which I recognize :-) (couldn't find any reported bugs for kde usb creator!)
<Riddell> amik: bzr co lp:software-properties
<Riddell> although I see there's also some more recently committedbranches at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/software-properties
<amik> are usb-creator and usb-creator-kde the same package? they seem to be united when I search through launchpad
<Riddell> amik: same source package yes
<amik> which of the packages do u think it will be easier to start with?
<Riddell> amik: software-properties at a guess, it doesn't interface with hardware
<amik> is that also a single package with/without -kde?
<Riddell> the source is yes
<Riddell> it gets split up for the .deb installed packages
<Riddell> amik: so first thing I'd do is apt-get source software-properties-kde; bzr co lp:software-properties  and make sure the two match
<amik> how does versioning go? does it matter if I'm on jauny/karmic? is development on lucid?
<Riddell> karmic is fine, probably jaunty is too
<Riddell> but if you're on jaunty download it from launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties not with apt-get sourcec
<amik> d/l the lucid one? (0.75.4)
<Riddell> yes
<amik> Riddell: bzr gives connection error. also warns about launchpad ID no set, but doesn't accept my id (even tough I'm logged in with it via web). any ideas?
<Riddell> amik: try  bzr branch  instead of   co
<serenity> hi
<serenity> is there no more 'kde-core' in the repos?
<amik> Riddell: "ERROR: Not a branch"
<amik> Riddell: btw if there's a guide for setting all this up somewhere, I'd rather not bug u...
<serenity> sorry, speaking of 9.10
<Riddell> serenity: kde-standard now
<serenity> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> amik: anything useful at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main ?
<amik> Riddell: what am I looking for?
<Riddell> amik: instructions for branching it?
<amik> amik: nothing that looks like instructions, more of a changelog
<amik> a whole lot of bugfixes
<Riddell> amik: set your launchpad login with   bzr launchpad-login <lpid>
<Riddell> hum, but it doesn't work to do a branch right enough
<amik> hmm... it doesn't recognize the id, even though I'm logged in on the web with it
<Riddell> they released launchpad 3.1 today, I wonder if that's what is broken
<amik> wait, the link when I click on the logged in name is not to the logged in name... how does this thing work? is there separate id and nick?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> what's your lp id?
<amik> what I see near the 'logout' button in the corner is 'amichair', but the link on it is to 'amichai2'. strange.
<amichair> I'll try to get my nicks standardized :-)
<Riddell> your lp id is amichai2, your human readable name it set to amichair
<Riddell> ok topic of #launchpad is "http access to code hosted on Launchpad is offline -- we're working to fix this"
<Riddell> so that explains that
<amichair> ok, that's what I meant by separate id and nick :-)
<Riddell> amichair: if you have an ssh key you can put that into launchpad then checkout code through ssh
<amichair> Riddell: and if I don't?
<Riddell> make one :)
<Riddell> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<amichair> hmm... apparently I do have one... guess it's the same one used for ssh into this box
<amichair> amichair: man the learning curve is... umm... whatever describes a tough one (steep? long? tall?)
<amichair> Riddell: but bzr co still doesn't work
<Riddell> well the learning curve would be better if launchpad wasn't broken today
 * amichair lets out a sigh of relief... maybe he's not *that* stupid after all :-)
<Riddell> amichair: bzr branch bzr+ssh://<amichai2>@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main/
<Riddell> it may take a while for your ssh key to sync with the bazaar server however
<amichair> are the angled brackets supposed to be in there?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> remove them
<amichair> no go, still fails (as before, stuck at 0kb for a couple minutes, then it'll quit with a connection error)
<amichair> this TimeLord thing seems to be catching on. what an important-sounding and catchy name!
<amichair> sometimes that's all it takes :-)
<Riddell> probably your ssh key needs to sync to the other server.  here's a checkout anyway http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/sp.tar.gz
<amichair> I get a 'connection timed out', not key error, but could be.
<amichair> thanx for the copy
<amichair> Riddell: error in the archive, unexpected end of file. Murphy's law sucks.
<Riddell> amichair: try re-downloading, it may not all ahve uploaded by then
<amichair> Riddell: goody!
<amichair> can I hack away?
 * apachelogger just ordered books for another 90 EUR -.-
<JontheEchidna> morning everyone
<apachelogger> yo JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> I separated the hook parsing and hook GUI into separate classes for kubuntu-notification-helper. HookEvent should be fairly clean now
<JontheEchidna> plus I got the quoted hook commands working nicely
<Riddell> amichair: do you know what you want to do?
<amichair> Riddell: first I'll figure out how things work, then I guess I'll start with simple-looking bugs
<ScottK> Riddell: Since Ubuntu is SRUing to fix broken bulletproof X in GDM, might be worth a look.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I still find the hook stuff itself too complex :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also ... I was wondering if we really need a QMap to store the data
<apachelogger> a low-level datatype might just as well do the job but not waste resources
<JontheEchidna> There is a c++ rfc822  parser in libparser++-dev, but I never figured out how to use it
<apachelogger> considering the stored data is mostly string or bool anyway?
<JontheEchidna> it even has a deb822 parser implementation included
<JontheEchidna> I just can't get it to work
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger just noticed that tomorrow is deadline for his recursion exercise
<apachelogger> oh my
 * apachelogger starts crying
 * ScottK warns on the dangers of recursive crying.
<amichair> apachelogger: what would u prefer, recursion excercise or some real excercise?
<apachelogger> recursion excerise!
<apachelogger> well, not really since it is quite the PITA to implement but since my grade depends on it
<Lure> Riddell: can I put kipi-plugins 0.8.0 to backports ppa for karmic?
<Lure> Riddell: and do I need to get to lucid first (no lucid dev env yet)?
<Riddell> Lure: why not in real backports?
<apachelogger> Lure: generally a backport would indicate that it comes from something newer (thus the "back" ;))
 * apachelogger leaves for programming lecture
<ScottK> Riddell: Having it lucid first is a requirement for backports.
<apachelogger> someone please reply to latest mail on kde-devel :)
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> kubuntu-devel
<ScottK> Lure: pbuilder login --save-after-login and dist upgrade while logged in is a quick way to have a Lucid environment.
<bbigras> someone knows why the Kopete's package is still 4.3.2?
<Lure> ScottK: thanks for idea - will do that
<Lure> apachelogger: I know, but for me getting it from debian for current users of released ubuntu is also backport ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: why not real backports for kde .x release?
<Riddell> oh, gone
 * Lure hates irc @ work :-(
<ScottK> Lure: Working on getting tech board approval for KDE .x releases in -proposed/-updates
<grahl> hi, concerning timelord, is there a place for the strategy/pr/branding discussion yet? i haven't found anything specific the wiki or on the mailing lists
<Lure> ScottK: have seen your proposal - great work and hope it gets accepted
<bbigras> Is the kdenetwork 4.3.3 package's still being worked on? before I ask on the ML about it
<Riddell> grahl: there have been some initial discussion in here, not much
<Riddell> bbigras: let mw look
<bbigras> Riddell: ok, thanks
<grahl> Riddell: would the next kubuntu meeting be the right place to bring that up? or is posting ideas/proposals to the mailing list better?
<MelisU> @ScottK: Would hat mean that your average Kubuntu user would just get KDE X.X.X with regular updates?
<ScottK> MelisU: Yes.
<ScottK> After testing, of course.
<MelisU> ScottK: Hmm...... actually that would be awesome :) But Gnome already get X.Y.Z releases, right?
<ScottK> MelisU: Only for LTS releases.
<Riddell> grahl: probably the mailing list is better
<grahl> Riddell: thanks!
<Riddell> starting in two days! https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+build/1320124
<MelisU> ScottK: Has that always been true .. I think I got newer 2.6.22.z releases with updates when I was young and stupid and ran Gnome :)
<Riddell> someone is clogging up PPAs
<seele> is quassel supposed to work with the indicator display?
<ScottK> Riddell: NCommander can fix that for you.  I gather most of the PPA buildd's are off being release mirrors right now.
<Riddell> bbigras: upstream changed the tar at the last minute, I've uploaded the new one now but based on the above I don't know when it'll build
<gnopak> The links to TimeLord PDF files at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/timelord are broken. Is Kubuntu web admin online?
<ScottK> seele: Yes, but you have to enable it, not by default.
<Riddell> grahl: JontheEchidna published that story I think
<Riddell> gnopak: ^^
<seele> ScottK: so i have to enable ayatana notifications AND the indicator display?
<bbigras> Riddell: ok it's perfect. thanks!
<seele> ScottK: is that per application or a global setting?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger was hosting those pdfs I believe
<NCommander> Riddell, its due to the changes on how the PPA scheluder; it prevents a single PPA from tying up the entire build farm
<ScottK> seele: Per application.  And yes, if you want it you have to enable it.
<ScottK> seele: Per application was Ayatana's decision, not ours.
<seele> interesting, was that for testing purposes or by design?
<seele> it seems like a lot of trouble to go through your applications to enable the inidcator
 * MelisU just found out of Quassels name auto completion! AWESOME
<seele> it should be a global option of the message indicator to use it, or not at all
<NCommander> MelisU, you mean tab?
<seele> and enable/disable registered apps from both places
<MelisU> NCommander: yup
<NCommander> MelisU, pretty standard feature of every IRC client
<ScottK> seele: By design.
 * seele will never understand them
<NCommander> MelisU, and bash supports it as well for command autocomplete :-)
<gnopak> JontheEchidna: I do not regularly visit this channel. OK, I will try to tell apachelogger if we happen to be online at the same time.
<ScottK> NCommander: Quassel's tends to be somewhat non-discoverable
<MelisU> NCommander: I am new to IRC TBH
<NCommander> ScottK, ?, I don't remember it working differently than in XChat
<NCommander> Actually
<NCommander> With the possible exception of early versions of collaqury on Mac OS X
 * ScottK never used XChat.
<NCommander> and pidgin
<NCommander> every client recongizes it
<NCommander> irssi, bitchx, etc.
<ScottK> Quassel's tab completion is different than Konversations, but for a new IRC user any of it can be a suprise
<NCommander> seele, is this the IM notification icon that sits there at all times in the system tray?
<seele> NCommander: yes
<NCommander> seele, hrm, I didn't realize it was in the default Kubuntu install (I have been using GNOME for the last few months)
<seele> NCommander: it was part of the "compromise"
<MelisU> NCommander: As I said: New to this stuff. Just glad I figured it out fairly soon. Any other major thing a noob should know=
<NCommander> MelisU, :-)
<NCommander> MelisU, quassel is a great IRC client ... if you don't idle in 50+ channels across 50 networks
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> 5 networks
<NCommander> The backend begins to progressively lag :-/
<ScottK> seele and NCommander: As I understand it, the patching of Gnome apps for an indicator was rather unconditional, so if we didn't have it, the user experience in KDE when using them would be not so great.
<MelisU> NCommander: OK, so using Quassel and using tab is all there is to it. Sweet :)
<ScottK> NCommander: There's a postgresql backend if you want it now.
<NCommander> ScottK, ugh, they patched individual applications to make that thing work?
<ScottK> NCommander: Yes.
<NCommander> ScottK, I think having a full blown RBDMS to power an IRC client is in general overkill
<NCommander> ScottK, I thought they were hooking into some dbus ABI, which is why it worked with pidgin
<seele> ScottK: so they break if i remove the indicator aplet from my panel?
<NCommander> seele, I zapped the applet in GNOME, and nothing went snap
<ScottK> seele: Well for some definition of break.  You don't have any equivalent to an action for the notifications since those are removed.
<NCommander> But the only app I ran that linked into it was pidgin
<NCommander> ScottK, ?
<ScottK> They don't explode or anything
<NCommander> ScottK, I get the normal app notifications just fine
<ScottK> NCommander: For example, Quassel, by default, will give you a notification with an action if you get highlighted.  Pidgin won't.  You need the indicator to get the equivalent.
<NCommander> ScottK, ?
<NCommander> ScottK, default install, I got both pidgin and the messenger app icons
<ScottK> NCommander: No actions though.
<NCommander> ScottK, actions?
<ScottK> You can see the notification, but that's it.
<NCommander> ScottK, its supposed to do something beside blink?
<ScottK> For example, see the screen shot here: http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/2009/04/
<ScottK> If you click on 'view' it takes you right to the channel where you got highlighted.
<NCommander> ScottK, right, but isn't that the stock KDE notification system?
<ScottK> NCommander: Yes, but if you use the Ayatana system you don't get that.  You have to use the indicator.
<NCommander> ScottK, ....
<NCommander> ScottK, is there a way to flip that switch back?
<ScottK> NCommander: For Kubuntu and KDE apps yes.
<NCommander> ScottK, thats good.
<ScottK> For Ubuntu, I think you hve to replace packages.
<NCommander> ScottK, possibly with empathy. Pidgin works the way it used to it seems
<ScottK> NCommander: For Kubuntu, none of our stuff has the Ayatana stuff enabled by default.  You have to want it.
<rgreening> ScottK: so, in a fresh install, kopete has the ayatana enabled by default... did we intend this or miss it?
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> oops right.
<ScottK> rgreening: It's a bug.
<rgreening> heh
<ulysses__> It would be better, If it is a feature, I think Ayatana is more awesome than the other...(I forgot its name)
<ScottK> The other is KDE.
<ulysses__> Thanks
<rgreening> the ayatana stuff is definately shaping up nicely. I use it... however there are still some usability bumps for me...
<ghostcube> grml who made grub2 and who thought its coo
<ghostcube> l
<ghostcube> it just sux
<ghostcube> :|
<Mamarok> ghostcube: it's a double-sided sword, some people are happy with it, others have problems galore
<ScottK> rgreening: This odd theory that having something happen if I click on an action (i.e. the system told me about something and now I want to do something about it) is a fatal flaw for me.
<ScottK> ... is bad ...
<ghostcube> Mamarok: its too splitted up
<ghostcube> i former edited one file and all worked
<ulysses__> ScottK: +1
<Mamarok> yeah, the configuration is just too nerdy
<rgreening> ScottK: I haven't had a case of that occur yet..
<rgreening> but thats me...
<Mamarok> reminds me of Lilo, one space too much and you have no bootmanager anymore *shudder*
 * Mamarok wonders if SuSE still uses Lilo
<troyvit> hey I read the timelord announcement here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/timelord
<troyvit> The link at the end of this sentence:
<troyvit> A detailed specification of Project Timelord can be found here.
<troyvit> leads to a 404:
<troyvit> http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/Timelord/Project_Timelord_Announcement.pdf
<Riddell> poke apachelogger
<troyvit> thanks for making a kickass distro by the way
 * troyvit pokes apachelogger too
<rgreening> Riddell, ScottK, JontheEchidna, apachelogger, etc... I have someone who wishes to help out. His name is Jordan (aka da-bayman).
<ScottK> Welcome da-bayman.
<da-bayman> hello guys!
<jussio1> Hi da-bayman
<rgreening> ScottK: not hard to tell he's from NL :)
<rgreening> bayman is a term for someone from outside the city (ie around the bay) :)
 * ScottK is behing on doing actual work, so see you later.
<rgreening> da-bayman has been helping out some users with some minor issues, but wishes to help out with 10.04 going forward...
<rgreening> Perhaps in bug triage (JontheEchidna, apachelogger can help with that) or documentation (jjesse, nixternal can help with that)
<da-bayman> yep, i've been messing around with kubuntu for some time now since rgreening converted me. I've read many forums and believe i can help at least a little wit the progression of kubuntu.
<rgreening> that's awesome da-bayman, as we can surely use the help. We are a small team in comparison to the larger Ubuntu teams, so every little bit helps.
<rgreening> da-bayman: you should check out https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<da-bayman> rgreening: K.
<rgreening> da-bayman: and see if anything there peaks your interest.
<JontheEchidna> I think we're recommending this one now: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved
<rgreening> da-bayman: see what JontheEchidna posted as an alternate link to review....
<JontheEchidna> or at least want to make it an alternative eventually :D
<JontheEchidna> still has some empty pages so I guess we're not recommending it now
<jwisser> JontheEchidna: Eventually we're going to need to add something about marketing/promotion.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: do you have any good advice or docs for da-bayman wrt bug triaging? He can probably hit the ground running on that...
<JontheEchidna> hmmz
<bmunger> hi guys.. why is kde 4.3.3 in backports?  I asked here last time and I was told it was going to be part of the regular upgrade in karmic
<JontheEchidna> For bug triage... a bit Ubuntu-centric perhaps, but: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingWithBugs
<JontheEchidna> also of interest: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingKDE
<JontheEchidna> rgreening, da-bayman^
<rgreening> thanks JontheEchidna
<da-bayman> jontheechidna: ok thanks, got some reading material now anyway!
<rgreening> da-bayman: feel free to review the above suggestions and ping me or JontheEchidna if you get stuck or want some advice. great to have you on board to help.
<rgreening> :)
<da-bayman> great to be a part of it!
<rgreening> 10.04 will be a rocking release for us... it's should be LTS (long term supported release) for us
<rgreening> and KDE 4.4, Qt 4.6... all with great improvements...
<da-bayman> great! hope i can help
<rgreening> im sure you will do fine. we have a great bunch of people here... most anyone will be able to help point you in the right direction. feel free to ask questions.
<ghostcube> Mamarok: yeah lilo was cool :D
<ghostcube> and suse is on grub now
<ghostcube> :)
<Mamarok> nah, lilo was a pita, horrible to tweak
<ghostcube> hmm i loved mi lilola
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> maybe i love grub2 sometimes too but at the moment i want my menu.lst
<jwisser> Everyone: Who do you personally think Kubuntu is aimed at?
<jwisser> …anyone? Bueller?
<ScottK> bmunger: We need tech board approval to get it into the regular updates.  PPA is for testing and while we wait for approval.
<ScottK> jwisser: I already gave you my list.
<jwisser> ScottK: I guess what I'm trying to get a sense of is whether that's the community list, and what groups we already have and to what extent.
<ScottK> Certainly.  I just didn't want you to feel ignored entirely.
<jwisser> Do we already have the KDE diehards? Or do we need to work for them? If we need to work for them, how does focusing on them detract from our ability to focus on small businesses.
<jwisser> *?
<jwisser> Appreciated. :-)
<seele> i didnt realise small businesses was a target
<ScottK> seele: That was my suggestion as a stretch goal for the future.
<seele> hmm
<jwisser> Okay; I wasn't clear that that was a stretch goal.
<ScottK> Sorry
<seele> maybe after akonadi matures
<ScottK> And we have good Samba integration
<ScottK> A web browser that doesn't suck
<seele> linux desktop in general isnt going to succeed in business until there is a seamless exchange integration or replacement
<ScottK> Yep
<seele> exchange is probably the #1 linux business problem
 * ScottK was about to type that or Kolab suddenly gets wonderful.
<seele> everything else can be compromised in some qay. samba can work with some massaging, firefox is already used by the general public, etc.
<ScottK> openchange gives us the basis for solving the Exchange problem, but it will take a while.
<jwisser> Being called away by actual work.
 * Tonio_ is really impressed testing rekonq-daily package....
<Tonio_> the 0.3 version has a completly new UI à la chrome
<bmunger> ScottK, is tech board approval ever going to happen for monthly kde updates?
<ScottK> bmunger: I just finished getting the proposal together and submitted yesterday, so they haven't had a lot of time yet.
<Tonio_> ScottK: http://www.planetemu.net/temp/rekonq.png
<Tonio_> ScottK: isn't this nice ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: All web browsers suck.  They just suck in slightly different and unpredictable ways.
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum, you're rude this time :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: Sorry.  Didn't mean to be rude.  Just in a bit of a negative mood this morning.
<Tonio_> ScottK: the thing is that if it gets adblock support and kwallet integration, it would be a good replacement for konq as this is a kde app basically :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: testing it I went to the conclusion arora might not be the only way to go
<ScottK> Well I think we should have another what's our browser going to be discussion.
<Riddell> they're working on both of those
<Riddell> "We'll probably have kdewebkit + kwallet + adblock features ready before
<Riddell> Christmas. So a rekonq 0.3.70 based on Qt 4.6 and KDE 4.4."
<Riddell> is what he said to me
<jussio1> hhrrr. Tonio_Ive the latest one and it crashes on gmail :(
<Riddell> it leaks memory like a seive on gmail, but maybe qt 4.6 will help with that
 * jussio1 prays and hopes...
<jussio1> anyway, off to make dinner...
<skreech> Quick Question Who is in charge of the releases server?
<Riddell> canonical sysadmin
<Daskreech> Riddell: Should the verbage for KNR read as it does at http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.10/ ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, that's great really
<bmunger> ScottK: ok cool, thanks.  hope all goes well then.
<Tonio_> Riddell: the UI is very IE like anyway... but that's not bas for our new users I think
<ScottK> Daskreech: What's wrong with it?
<Riddell> Daskreech: what's wrong with it?
<Daskreech> Concerned about the choose this one if you are unsure
<Daskreech> Shouldn't it more explictly state this is a preview and caution is needed?
<Riddell> maybe but the text is automatically generated and changes need patches to code.  I don't want it saying it's a CD either but I couldn't get a patch done in time
<jwisser> Rekonq looks nice indeed.
<amichair> Riddell: say I fixed a bug, now what? (working off your tarball)
<Riddell> amichair: bzr commit --local
<amichair> Riddell: ERROR: Unknown working tree format: 'Bazaar Working Tree Format 6 (bzr 1.14)\n'
<Quintasan> hurr durr, in which repo we have 4.3.3 packages?
<amichair> Riddell: (it's a 2-line fix, so I don't mind doing this over if it's quicker)
<Riddell> amichair: well you can attach the diff to a bug alternatively
 * Riddell doesn't know if he should reply to the posts on harald's "asking for input" thread
<ScottK> Riddell: I think someone should.  You're a calm enough sort to do it well.
<ScottK> Riddell: The main point I'd suggest making on the Ayatana stuff (I drafted a reply, but it wasn't very good) is that they are trying to collaborate, even if it's painful, they're new and we (Kubuntu and KDE) need to help them get better at it.
<Riddell> I really don't get that, what do they object to?  the message indicator is the most invasive thing and it's 100 times better than what kde 4.3 ships with
<neversfelde> will we remove koffice 1.6 in lucid?
<Quintasan> Riddell: urgh, debian has 4.3.2 in repos, serious, I think I'm missing something
<Riddell> Quintasan: how do you mean?
<Riddell> Quintasan: we want to use our 4.3.3 and merge with debian's 4.3.2
<Quintasan> argh, okay
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes it's dead
<Riddell> neversfelde: did you ever get the RC packaged?
 * Quintasan finds reading debdiffs confusing
<neversfelde> Riddell: currently working on it
<Riddell> Quintasan: our 4.3.3 is in the PPA or the packaging is in bzr
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes debdiffs are confusing, they're often diffs of diffs so you need to be careful
<neversfelde> there is a version in the experimental ppa, but it still has some problems
<neversfelde> and builders are busy, next build will start 07/11 :)
 * ScottK thought we'd be merging into Lucid, not the PPA for Karmic?
<Riddell> yeah I know :(
<Riddell> ScottK: we're merging into lucid from debian and karmic ppa
<ScottK> OK
<Riddell> I wonder if qt has done linking yet, it's only been doing it for the last hour
<txwikinger> Hey guys.. want some snow?
<Riddell> not only had it not done linking but my computer had spontaniously rebooted.  I think I need more than a gig of memory to compile Qt
<txwikinger> Riddell: and more than 1G to run it ;)
<Riddell> txwikinger: is there snow in Texas?
<txwikinger> Riddell: No.. not in Texas
<txwikinger> well.. it could, if it comes don't from the Rockies
<txwikinger> but it would still be odd around that time (I guess you mean UDS)
<Daskreech> oh I like the old Krita
<Daskreech>  it works really nicely
<Daskreech> It's the only KDE3 app I still use
<Riddell> new Krita is nice too
<Riddell> it has issues you need to work around but nothing major
<neversfelde> koffice isn't nice :D
<neversfelde> but I like it too
<Riddell> it could do with the source being split up, same for qt
<ScottK> Until it has MS Office format compatibility on par with OOo, it's not of much interest to me.
<Riddell> alas with that argument MS wins by default
<Quintasan> Riddell: just to be sure whether I'm doing it right or not (changelog merging) -> http://pastebin.com/f6c50a16f
<ScottK> Riddell: 100% of my consulting customers us MS Office, so it's essential for me.  Since they are the customer and I'm the consultant, I really can't tell them to go download something that uses ODF.
<Riddell> Quintasan: seems fine.  you may want to keep the 4.3.3 ~ppa1 changelog entry in there
<Quintasan> hmm I just removed ~ppa1 form there, so I'd better add it back
<Quintasan> Riddell: my entry after merge should be 4:4.3.3-0-ubuntu1 lucid, right?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes
<Riddell> Quintasan: you have an extra dash in there
<Riddell> 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1 lucid
<Quintasan> oh right
<Daskreech> how many Shipit Cds are you restricted to now?
<Riddell> 1 I think
<Riddell> possibly 1 for ever more as well, no future releases (I'm not sure)
<Daskreech> Can I request more as an OEM?
<Daskreech> or buy to be more specific
<Riddell> OEMs can jolly well pay for them
<Riddell> yes you should be able to buy them from the ubuntu shop
<Daskreech> Right Ok great
<ScottK> There's also a special request option where you can ask for whatever you want
<Quintasan> Riddell: I found reviewing debian/* files by hand much faster than debdiff :P
<Riddell> Quintasan: hmm, you're likely to miss stuff if it's only by hand, I tend to run diff manually on stuff like debian/rules and debian/control
<Daskreech> Funny how it's quoted in pounds afor a Euro audience
<Daskreech>  Also you cannot buy any Kubuntu items anymore
<Riddell> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=538&osCsid=a343fea178f61a1c4f3d55b1101dc5f2 is the CDs
<Quintasan> hurr, 4.3.3 packages aint in Lucid and Ninjas PPA is missing lucid files, what to do Riddell?
<Daskreech> Yeah I found them. Listed in pounds for Euro using audience :)
<Daskreech> I was just commenting on that and the lack of Kubuntu items in the store
<Quintasan> it's certainly not mine day, everything goes wrong -_-
<Riddell> Daskreech: well the shop is for everyone !US, and it's based in England so they use the obsolete currency that English insists on sticking with
<EagleScreen> Firefox has an Add-on to use Plasma notification system, you may want to package it for Lucid, and also the packages which make Firefox to have KDE dialog to save and open files
<Quintasan> god dammit
<Riddell> EagleScreen: got a link?
<EagleScreen> yes, one momment
<EagleScreen> Riddell: here there is a PPA: https://edge.launchpad.net/~debfx/+archive/firefox-kde
<EagleScreen> it seems the work was made by OpenSuse, there is a link to it in PPA page
<Riddell> ok, part of those, I'll make a session at UDS to discuss that with asac
<EagleScreen> Riddell: here is the page of PlasmaNotify firefox Add-on https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/search?q=plasmanotify
<EagleScreen> i am using both tools sucessfully
<EagleScreen> with these packages + kcmgtk, Firefox might become a good web browser for Kubuntu
<ScottK> Daskreech: They do have some Kubuntu stuff, so progress
<Daskreech> ScottK:
<Daskreech> ScottK: http://shop.canonical.com ?
<ScottK> Daskreech: Hmmm.  US shop does: http://usshop.ubuntu.com/category.php?catid=7
<Riddell> ScottK: I think we're using <category>-<track>-name for specs
<ScottK> Ohh.
<Riddell> ScottK: so kubuntu-lucid-ayatana-integratin
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> ScottK: please add to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs
<Riddell> ScottK: and have you asked agateau about that?
<ScottK> agateau: How about that ^^^
<ScottK> Yes
 * agateau reads, but has to go real soon now
<ScottK> agateau: Basically the same spec a last time
<agateau> :)
<agateau> ok time to go
<agateau> bye
<EagleScreen> i am currently using Ayatana notifications in karmic, the only issue i have seen is that available updates notification hasn't icon to start review and update, therefor, there must be to find a solution to this
<ScottK> The solution is either don't use Ayatana notification or go start the update manually via the menu.
<ScottK> Ayatana believes that you being able to do something with a notification is a bad idea.
<EagleScreen> or adopt the Ubuntu policy
<ScottK> No.
<EagleScreen> to your orders, sir ,lol
<ScottK> Well if Kubuntu does that, I doubt I'll care because I'll be using some other distro.
<seele> does anyone use ubuntu one?
<ScottK> Outside Ubuntu?
<Riddell> I tried to once but it didn't run, that was yonks ago
<ScottK> I think foresight uses it.
<Riddell> oh why is the wiki broken just as I want to sort out our specs
<txwikinger> I played a little around with Ubuntu One
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://hs.quintasan.pl/debdiff.tar.gz -> fixed now (propably)
<seele> ScottK: yeah.. i just installed it but it doesnt seem to work
<seele> i can't connect or whatever that means
<EagleScreen> i also think that no actions in notification bubbles is a bad idea, but ayatana style is more.... beautiful, clean?
<txwikinger> seele: delete the gnome keyring
<ScottK> The Kubuntu Ayatana stuff works (at least for notifications, kmail, and quassel) when enabled.  I did test that.
<ScottK> EagleScreen: The problem is that as long as Ayatana insists on no actions, there is no chance upstream KDE will listen to them about any notification stuff.
<EagleScreen> yes, and I understand it, I think actions are a good idea, may be a mix of both would be perfect, but no much effort will be done by anyone
<ScottK> I think that there are some nice points.
<Riddell> Tonio_: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-file-sharing can you rename that to kubuntu-lucid-file-sharing and mark me as approver
<ScottK> For example, I like the way Ayatana notifications fade in better, but the way the KDE ones fade out.
<Riddell> the main problem I have with the KDE ones is they aren't visually related to the "i"
<ScottK> I think the interaction between jobs and notifications is poor.
<ScottK> I particularly dislike the way recently complete jobs also maximize when a new notification comes in.
<ScottK> I'd like it if agateau would work on that.
<ScottK> I think making that stuff work together better would improve the user experience and be upstreamable
<Riddell> rgreening: for https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/touchpad-config-kde/ please rename to kubuntu-lucid-touchpad-config and mark me as approver
<rgreening> ok.
<ScottK> Riddell: I added mine to the wiki page (did one for netbook stuff too)
 * Riddell feels a wiki edit conflict coming
 * JontheEchidna just edited the merge chart
<EagleScreen> why do not keep upstream names for packages, as like as kcmtouchpad in place of touchpad-config-kde?
<ScottK> When I added mine it tole me you were expired.
<ScottK> tole/told
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: that's just the specification name
<JontheEchidna> the goal is to get some form of touchpad config in kubuntu, and it was made before kcm_touchpad was made
<JontheEchidna> the package will most likely be called kcm-touchpad
<Riddell> "Internal Server Error" that's what we get for editing the same wiki page at the same time
<EagleScreen> okay okay, I understand, thanks
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I got that too just trying to load the wiki page
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: no prob :)
<JontheEchidna> actually the spec wiki page is outdated, I can see why you'd think we would name the package touchpad-config-kde
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and Riddell: I got that for w.k.o, but w.u.c worked
<JontheEchidna> reloading fixed it for me
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: so we're merging 4.3.3, right?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: right.  our 4.3.3 packages with debian's 4.3.2 packages
<JontheEchidna> ok
<Riddell> or whatever they have uploaded most recently
<JontheEchidna> I hate the new Launchpad PPA UI
<JontheEchidna> by the way, I thought we were using the main kubuntu-ppa for microreleases to the latest release?
<JontheEchidna> backports is for KDE 4.x+1 to the most recent release
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm, they should be in updates rather than backports right enough
<Riddell> fooey
<JontheEchidna> there's always next time
<txwikinger> we seem to have several kubuntu filesharing blueprints
<Riddell> we do one every UDS :(
<txwikinger> Do they get closed when not current anymore?
<Riddell> sometimes, it has to be done manually
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuLucidSpecs all done for now
<txwikinger> The current parts  from https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-filesharing could be moved to the new one and this one be closed
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: is your phonon package somewhere I can get?  this qt compile might be done sometime today
<Riddell> txwikinger: poke Tonio_ with that
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: will a diff from the current debian package do?
<Riddell> txwikinger: and specs you're wanting this UDS?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: sure
<txwikinger> Tonio_: The current parts  from https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-filesharing could be moved to the new one and this one be closed
<ScottK> Riddell: We need some kind of web browser cage deathmatch spec too.
<txwikinger> Riddell: Not sure.. I am still looking through what is already theere
<Mamarok> I wonder what I need to isntall or tweak to be able to run Strigi...
<Riddell> an apps review spec maybe?
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/310795/
<rmrfslash> can I add the karmic backports repo to my jaunty sources.list and upgrade to 4.3.3 or will this almost certainly have the potential to break things?
<JontheEchidna> it would probably be a bad idea
<rmrfslash> I did add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main to my sources list and ran apt-get update, afterwards this did show all the 4.3.3 stuff it was ready to apply but I thought, ehhh I should check on this before just blindly hitting "yes"
<rmrfslash> sounds good
<rmrfslash> thanks for leaving jaunty out in the cold
<rmrfslash> force people to upgrade to 9.10 that has a 10% upgrade success rate
<rmrfslash> l8er
<Nightrose> 10% upgrade success rate?
<Nightrose> Oo
 * Nightrose loves pulling numbers out of her behind too
<JontheEchidna> did you know that 45.3% of statistics are made up on the spot?
<Nightrose> no and i actually think it's more like 45.4%
<Nightrose> small but significant difference
<JontheEchidna> obviously the upgrade did not work for him
<JontheEchidna> and he is 90% of our userbase
<Nightrose> you and me being the other 10%? :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<MelisU> Hi guys and gals, I have a problem with playing .FLV in dolphin and VLC. Any1 know which package has the audio codec for FLV?
<MelisU> sorry wrong channel ..
<MelisU> BTW: will dragon player get automatic codec download ?
<txwikinger> well.. 10% success rate in 100% of the cases with problems is quite good I would say ;)
<ScottK> MelisU: Yes.  It has it.
<ScottK> I've had 100% success with upgrades here.
<MelisU> ScottK: Not working for the second part of that lugradio docu from blip .. but that file is strange. Other FLV seem to run fine. I just download the big 2GB .. wth I don't have to pay for bandwidth ;)
<txwikinger> I had far better upgrades than in the past too
<seele> it's funny that people are having so much trouble with upgrades
<seele> this is the first upgrade in YEARS that has worked without screweing up
<seele> upgrades never work for me so i was pretty happy it actually worked this time, heh
<JontheEchidna> anybody know what the kubuntu-kmenu-<size>.png.uu files are for?
<JontheEchidna> in the kde4libs packaging
<JontheEchidna> oh the branded kmenu
<JontheEchidna> which we aren't using. Should I remove it?
<yuriy> just upgraded my jaunty32 vm, no crashes this time
<claydoh> my jaunty-karmic *and* my hardy-karmic went swimmingly
<claydoh> i installed hardy just to test the upgrade, it was rather boring and uneventful
<Nightrose> yea since hardy my upgrades went without problems too
<claydoh> http://laserjock.wordpress.com/2009/11/04/the-myth-of-the-bad-ubuntu-release/
<claydoh> sums it ut I guess
<claydoh> sums it up
<claydoh> every new  release finds a number of "wordt release ever' threads in kubuntuforums
<claydoh> sorry can't type today
<claydoh> tho I see some of the new threads are from authors of previous "worst-ever" posts :(
<ScottK> Most of the netbook feedback Google finds for me seems to be pretty good.
<MelisU> maybe it is the proliferation of PPA or people install stuff from source or something that breaks those upgrades
<claydoh> MelisU: the upgrade disables those ppas
<claydoh> but I am sure that is a little bit of it
<ScottK> claydoh: It disables the PPAs, but doesn't remove stuff already installed from thost PPAs
<amichair> the browse file dialog in software-properties for adding keys shows only *.pgp files, whereas mostly (only) gpg ones are used... is this a software properties bug (use *.gpg instead) or kde bug (show both *.pgp and *.gpg for the application/pgp-keys mime type)?
<JontheEchidna> amichair: what version of Kubuntu?
<amichair> I took from bzr
<amichair> oh wait, but working on jaunty
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I thought something to address a similar issue was in for 9.10
<amichair> sorry, could be that
<amichair> I'll check
<JontheEchidna> in 9.10 it is: KFileDialog.getOpenFileName(url, '*.asc *.pkr *.skr *.gpg *.gpgkey| PGP keys', self.userinterface, utf8(_("Import key")))
<JontheEchidna> ah, no pgp though
<JontheEchidna> wait, but your issue was that it only took pgp
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I just posted a patch for something else in system-properties, and noticed this bug... but looking at the code I don't see the line above
<amichair> JontheEchidna: am I looking in the wrong place? (this is my first time working on kubuntu code)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: the dialog in karmic still shows only "PGP keys" in the filter
<rgreening> Riddell: updated launchpad entry for touchpad config
<JontheEchidna> amichair: it should show all those file types in the file browser, but only say PGP keys in the filter box (I think)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: yep, I see gpg and pgp both shown
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Riddell: the unavailability of the pdfs was apparently caused by canonical :P
<JontheEchidna> that's good
<amichair> JontheEchidna: oops no - no pgp
<apachelogger> that is why I wanted to use google docs :P
<JontheEchidna> amichair: ah, yeah. it's not in the filter
<amichair> JontheEchidna: where is that snippet taken from?
<JontheEchidna> SoftwarePropertiesKDE.py
<amichair> damn, I must be looking at old code. I did "bzr co lp:software-properties" as Riddell advised, is that not the latest code? I'm confused :-/
<amichair> he was even kind enough to send me a tarball before I got bzr to work, and it's the same
<amichair> JontheEchidna: can u please point me to the latest and greatest version?
<JontheEchidna> that should be the right one
<neversfelde> I am a little bit confused, why is 4.3.3 for karmic in the backports ppa, don't we use the updates ppa for bug fix releases?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: yes, it was a mistake that it was put in backports
<neversfelde> ah ok :)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: I see: KFileDialog.getOpenFileName(url, 'application/pgp-keys', self.userinterface, utf8(_("Import key")))
<JontheEchidna> strange
<amichair> JontheEchidna: indeed :(
<markey> hmmm
<markey> 21:22 < jarle> So what is the trick to get amarok working in kubuntu 9.10? If I have the phonon-xine-backend installed it crashes upon startup, and if I use the phonon-gstreamer-backend I get no sound... (I get(<unknown>:22916): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_element_make_from_uri: assertion `gst_uri_is_valid (uri)' failed)
<markey> gstreamer is not default, right?
<markey> so I'm wondering what happened there with that guy
<ScottK> Weird.  Good sound here on 4 systems.
<ScottK> I had to remove pulseaudio on one
<ScottK> It crawled in somewhere due to recommends
<JontheEchidna> markey: gstreamer is not default for kubuntu, no. But if gstreamer is installed on an ubuntu system then then phonon-gstreamer will be installed because it brings in less depends
<markey> afaik Phonon-xine is default on Kubuntu, is why I'm confused
<markey> JontheEchidna: ah
<markey> well that is bad. the gstreamer backend is so buggy, it's not funny
<markey> who came up with that idea?
<JontheEchidna> the gstreamer backend? Qt I think
<markey> yeah, true
<JontheEchidna> then they dropped it like the flaming pile of s**t it is
<markey> Nokia messed this up for good
<markey> yep
<markey> we're not too happy with them in that regard
<markey> oh btw, on that topic: we will have a Phonon Bugday on the 8th this month
<markey> if you want to join and got some time :)
<markey> everyone welcome :)
<JontheEchidna> though I heard its maintainer did leave for valid reasons
<JontheEchidna> they just never took any effort to replace him
<JontheEchidna> or something to that degree
<JontheEchidna> whoa, really laggy
<amichair> well, there's no point fixing bugs on outdated code. I'll go make some food :-)
<markey> not sure what he's getting at here
<markey> but enjoy your food
<JontheEchidna> oh, for some reason his checkout of software-properties is outdated
<JontheEchidna> and we don't know why
<JontheEchidna> dtchen: ping
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: let's start by looking at this screene
<nookie^> http://imagebin.ca/view/Fd8lH1ZP.html
<nookie^> look ath the desktop
<nookie^> why having uBlog by default?
<JontheEchidna> that's only a problem for small screens such as virtual machines
<nookie^> yeah
<nookie^> but why have it there?
<nookie^> what useful information it's giving to normal users
<JontheEchidna> It's a social desktop feature, to introduce social features by default
<nookie^> we need to have in mind of users who never used linux before
<nookie^> and i don't really belive it's presenting very useful information
<JontheEchidna> hmm, maybe not
<apachelogger> +10000000000000000000000000000000000000000
<JontheEchidna> the patches used to get that also have caused numerous problems
<nookie^> that everyuser should see when they install kubuntu
<nookie^> yeah i really vote for removing it
<JontheEchidna> just clutter that looks bad on small screens
<nookie^> exactly
<amichair> +1 (for what it's worth)
<nookie^> but also it's not presenting very  useful information =)
<nookie^> it's just taking alot of very important place
<JontheEchidna> also, maybe we could get rid of the date since it really doesn't go to well with the smaller panel
<nookie^> shall we continue? or can something be decided about that widget?
<JontheEchidna> nothing will probably be decided now, I would imagine. at the least it'd take discussion on a mailing list or IRC before changes could be made
<nookie^> okej
<apachelogger> or you could just change it :P
<JontheEchidna> but to get developers thinking in the right direction, you're doing a good job so far
<nookie^> hehe thanks =)
<nookie^> we just need to think as end users
<nookie^> not what fits me instead of what fits for noobs, geeks all people
<amichair> nookie^: amen to that :-)
<nookie^> okej let's continue =)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<yuriy> add such things as talking points to the kubuntu default settings uds session
<nookie^> can we look at the panel now and how it's organized
<nookie^> and how it could be improved
<JontheEchidna> So, having two lines in the clock applet right now makes the clock too wide. Any opinions on whether dropping the second line would be worth the missing information?
<nookie^> what we can add and remove and place om some other places
<apachelogger> yuriy: how is that uds stuff?
 * apachelogger always thought uds was about innovation and new stuff and all
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: i will also come to the clock
<apachelogger> otherwise I find it rather doubtful to not have every single contributor there
<JontheEchidna> ok :)
<nookie^> i will reorganize now the panel how i would like o see it
<nookie^> and then you can compare it to the current screene you look at
<nookie^> just give me a minute
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: I did a similar proposal for intrepid, let me see if I can find the wiki page
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, any feedback on the gettinginvolved/development page?
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: you may want to do something similar for your proposal in the end
<yuriy> apachelogger: if every contributor could come, noone is stopping them. i think there was always a session to discuss default settings changes for the next release
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: sure
 * nookie^ managed to crash plasma when moving the widgets around =(
<yuriy> JontheEchidna: fwiw adding teh date to the clock is one of the first things i do if it's not there
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: :(
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: when I looked at it last I thought it was pretty good. I'll probably do a more in-depth reading in a bit
<JontheEchidna> aha! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidDesktopDefaults
<apachelogger> yuriy: well, of course, not that it would be anything but a waste of time, but sure there must be some session of that kind
<apachelogger> we talked about that in my research workshop today ... limitation of scope in projects essentially causes waste of resources of any kind
<apachelogger> and UDS is the ultimate limitation of scope ... for IRC there is at least backlog and irclogs.ubuntu.com
<nookie^> okej guys
<nookie^> and girls if there are any
<nookie^> here is how i would like to have it default instead to save space
<nookie^> http://imagebin.ca/view/kdNa2R51.html
<nookie^> now let me explain
<nookie^> 1) i have removed klipper from system tray. How often is that used by normal user? Everybody does ctrl+c ctrl+v
<nookie^> that icon is just to HUGE to have in systemtray and it's taking place
 * amichair removes klipper from every new installation
<nookie^> =)
 * nookie^ too
<JontheEchidna> you will remove my klipper over my cold dead body :D
<JontheEchidna> <3 klipper
<nookie^> hehe
<JontheEchidna> without a clipboard there are bugs
<JontheEchidna> like if you close a text source before pasting, the text will be gone
<JontheEchidna> and you cannot paste it
<apachelogger> Mamarok, claydoh: pling
<amichair> JontheEchidna: but do we need to see the icon for it to work?
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: but you are expirienced user
<nookie^> think of my grandma
<nookie^> who should use linux
<nookie^> she would just see icon and numbers =))
<yuriy> you can have it in the hidden section of the tray by default maybe
<JontheEchidna> yes, I was about to suggest having it in the hidden part
<nookie^> +1
<amichair> why should standard clipboard functionality be coupled to a gui element?
 * apachelogger notes that the hidden icon still uses space though
<nookie^> exactly
<yuriy> i have about 10 icons in the tray and only two ever actually showing: kxkb and pidgin
<JontheEchidna> amichair: because xorg sucks :(
<nookie^> yeah it does
<Tm_T> amichair: standard functionality doesn't save history
 * nookie^ votes for removing it by default
<nookie^> hehe
<amichair> Tm_T: true, but very few ppl use history. most don't know it exists...
<nookie^> exactly
<nookie^> not many people are using it
<nookie^> i think it's just taking place in systemtray
<JontheEchidna> I doubt that it'll be removed. Being hidden is the best bet
<Tm_T> nookie^: which could be hidden by default
<nookie^> im fine with that =)
<nookie^> let's move on
<amichair> I agree with what nookie^ said before - there are a bunch of gui decisions that seem to be made by and for devs, not users
<Tm_T> though, awareness of it should be spread more
<nookie^> amichair: i really agree with you there
<amichair> nookie^: nono, I agreed with u first!
<apachelogger> amichair: there is no decision taken at all
<Tm_T> apachelogger: not in Kubuntu, you mean?
<amichair> apachelogger: if it ships, it is decided...
<apachelogger> amichair: that thing is there because of limitations in the graphics stack
<apachelogger> Tm_T: not at all
<Tm_T> apachelogger: uh, I see
<apachelogger> without klipper copynpaste works in like 30% of the cases
<nookie^> ohh LOL
<JontheEchidna> even non-geek users use copy/paste
<apachelogger> there are a bazillion bug reports in kde and all them distributions about that kind of crap
<apachelogger> openoffice being all fancy and implementing their own technology
<Tm_T> ah, that
<nookie^> shall i continue?
<apachelogger> gnome and kde reimplemnting what X does because X does it in a crappy way
<apachelogger> etc. etc.
<apachelogger> klipper is essential, so we can just make its presence less sucky
<Tm_T> apachelogger: totally forgot this clipboard jungle, I blame my age
<nookie^> apachelogger: then we shoud hide it per default
<amichair> can we make it 1x1 pixel, transparent?
<apachelogger> nookie^: that can be arranged but doesnt make sense if we dont have a second to hide
<apachelogger> the hidden arrow still uses as much space as an entry
<apachelogger> and is as meaningless to the average user as the klippboardy icon
<JontheEchidna> we could start krandrtray by default so that screen resolution as set in KDE applies on startup
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: mind the startup time
<nookie^> i hope something will be decided there about it =)
<nookie^> let's go on =)
<nookie^> i've noticed that the clock takes alot of space in panel when date is there
<apachelogger> claydoh, Mamarok: pretty pretty please fill https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Support with information
 * JontheEchidna noticed too
<nookie^> remove the date..
<apachelogger> I am all written out from implementing recursion the manual way
<nookie^> and change the color
<nookie^> black and gray doesnt fit well
<nookie^> ther should be contrast
<JontheEchidna> white would be awful for when destop effects are on
<nookie^> hmm
<amichair> I like the color, but miss the date. I'm forgetful :-)
<nookie^> haven't tried them on
<JontheEchidna> poor contrast is better than invisible, in my opinion
<apachelogger> lol
<nookie^> click on clock to retrive the date
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: #FEFEFE
<nookie^> we need to have in mind is to have as MUCH space left for task manager
<amichair> it's actually one of the things I first enjoyed when moving from windows... u can see the date!
 * apachelogger finds it funny that a docs dude implemented the GettingInvolved page and yet https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Documentation goes to void :D
<nookie^> clock widget is wasting space in panel when date enabled
<amichair> nookie^: in the 'before' image, there's lots of blank space around it - how much space does the date actually add?
 * nookie^ votes to remove the date to save the space in the panel
<nookie^> it add ALOT of space
<nookie^> between systemtray and clock it adds all that space
<amichair> nookie^: from comparing the images, it looks like it can fit with just a few pixels more (or, in ddmmyy format, maybe not at all)
<nookie^> and it adds space both to the left and to the right
<amichair> nookie^: maybe the extra space is just a bug?
<nookie^> amichair: it's might be that
<nookie^> it*
<apachelogger> amichair: mind localization
<JontheEchidna> localized dates could be quite long
<apachelogger> in german the default date format for the clock is like Tue, 5 Nov
<nookie^> yeah
<apachelogger> which adds a lotta pixels
<nookie^> i mean not other operating system has date per default
<nookie^> they all want to save space in the panel
<apachelogger> ubuntu does, doesn't it? :P
<apachelogger> then again they can waste space as much as they want
<amichair> apachelogger: do macs?
<apachelogger> I wouldn't know
<apachelogger> neither do I care what others do
<apachelogger> if we would all stick to what is established the word innovation were unkown to the wider public :P
<nookie^> yeah we need to make it what looks good here
<jrdnyquist> one thing that I miss about gnome is the simple little performance dock thing that you can track processor, disk io, memory, etc in real time. I can't find anything quite like it for KDE, "system load viewer" is kinda close but doesn't do disk io
<Riddell> I find it very useful
<Riddell> (the date)
<nookie^> Riddell: what?
<nookie^> ahh
<amichair> apachelogger: true, but too many times ppl make radically bad choices in the name of innovation :-)
<apachelogger> jrdnyquist: bubble monitor
<jrdnyquist> yeah don't like it much
<nookie^> Riddell: but currently it's taking TOOO much space in the panel
<amichair> how about a smaller date? would that still be helpful?
<apachelogger> jrdnyquist: so what is the point of your statement?
<nookie^> it just doesnt look organized in the panel currently
<Riddell> time on top of date might be better
<Riddell> but I don't think it's a problem currently
<jrdnyquist> apachelogger, I just think something similar would be cool in KDE is all
<JontheEchidna> looking at the default desktop, it is wasting quite a bit of space: http://imagebin.ca/view/Fd8lH1ZP.html
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: =))
<apachelogger> hm
<nookie^> i know =)
<apachelogger> jrdnyquist: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/First_program have fun :P
<nookie^> the default panel organisation is not organized =)
<nookie^> just a buntch of icons here and there
<nookie^> =)
<apachelogger> folderview should go :P
 * JontheEchidna was still talking about the clock, not the desktop in general
<nookie^> yeah
<nookie^> we are on the clock
<nookie^> so what do u think JontheEchidna?
<JontheEchidna> ok, just making sure I'm on the same page as everyone else
<nookie^> don't u agree it's taking too much space
<JontheEchidna> I believe I've expressed that a few minutes ago, yes
<JontheEchidna> though the decision isn't up to me personally
<nookie^> great =)
<Tm_T> nookie^: JontheEchidna: I'm pretty sure clock taking that much space is bug
<apachelogger> yeah
<nookie^> Tm_T: might be that
<apachelogger> that is too much
<JontheEchidna> yeah, one would think. but while the bug exists we shouldn't expose the buggy behavior by default
<Tm_T> nookie^: no, it is, not just might
<apachelogger> might be caused because of initial plasma rendering
<Tm_T> apachelogger: indeed
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: does switching date off and on make any difference?
<nookie^> Tm_T: yes it does
<JontheEchidna> makes it look like this: http://imagebin.ca/view/kdNa2R51.html
<nookie^> it removes that wasty space
<Tm_T> aye, initialisation bug (:
<apachelogger> there are quite a few of those in plasma
<apachelogger> esp when started from the CD
<nookie^> well
<nookie^> im just bringing things up, i know that desicions can not be taken now =)
<Tm_T> nookie^: correct solution here is to report bug (:
<nookie^> but just keep them in mind or if someone can present them somewhere where desicions are beeing taken
<nookie^> Tm_T: true =)
<Riddell> it's not a bug, it's a matter for debate and reasoning
<JontheEchidna> how is 20 px of padding when the date is enabled not a bug? just saying
<Tm_T> Riddell: oh, clock applet taking huge space initially?
<Riddell> I don't see the 20 px of padding
<Riddell> indeed that could be a bug
<nookie^> are u looking on this screene http://imagebin.ca/view/Fd8lH1ZP.html
<apachelogger> nookie^: if you are done bringing up things... it would be very nice if you could add some fancy words to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Design so that people get a starting point for design/artwork and stuff
<nookie^> apachelogger: i will write a document =)
<amichair> +1 for leaving date, reporting bug, eliminating blank space
<apachelogger> thx
<Tm_T> Riddell: the question if having date visible at all is another matter indeed (:)
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> darn
 * apachelogger forgot to order a book -.-
<nookie^> okej let me move on
<nookie^> i have moved device notifier and show desktop to the left
<nookie^> reason for that since they are standalone icons and very often used as is Kmenu
<JontheEchidna> we will be able to add the device notifier to the sytemtray in 4.4 by the way
<Tm_T> nookie^: next to kickoff?
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: that GREAT news =)
<nookie^> well not next to it
<nookie^> but on same side
<nookie^> i have organized the panel in 2 sides
<nookie^> in this way it get's more structured
<JontheEchidna> putting the device notifier in the systray would also make sense since the average user would only see it while it was notifying
<nookie^> as you can see on those 2 different screenes it's more easier to know what to do
<nookie^> in my opinion atleast
<nookie^> on the second one
<JontheEchidna> it would also be possible to put the Message Indicator in the tray by default
<nookie^> what does message indicator do?
<ScottK> NCommander: When are you back with your DD key?  ryanakca is in desperate need of some sponsoring.
<yuriy> don't know what the big deal is with the date, on mine it takes up LESS space than the time does
<amichair> I feel the device notifier is out of place near all the 'action' buttons
<JontheEchidna> by default, date causes the bug here: http://imagebin.ca/view/Fd8lH1ZP.html
<nookie^> is anyone agree on that second screen is more organized or is it just me?
<apachelogger> nookie^: message indicator does waste space
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: some gnome apps need it to work. Optionally some KDE apps can use it (such as quassel, kopete, kmail, kontact)
<apachelogger> that is the ratinale for the better part :P
<nookie^> oki doki
<apachelogger> oh right, the rationale was supporting broken implementation
<nookie^> but can it be implemented inside the system tray?
<JontheEchidna> the plasmoid could be placed in the systemtray in KDE 4.4
<nookie^> SWEET!
<nookie^> okej
 * apachelogger is wondering whether to blog about them boring timelord details
<nookie^> another thing now
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I will have a look tomorrow, got an empty head tonight (or rather too full a head)
<amichair> I like the idea of user folders on the desktop. haven't seen that around... seems useful!
<JontheEchidna> tbh I'd rather get rid of folderview altogether, especially since we are no longer putting anything in it by default
<nookie^> JontheEchidna: i did noticed that it was empty but i thought it was a bug
<JontheEchidna> nope, intentional
<nookie^> i vote aswell to get rid of folderview
<nookie^> and show normal icons by default
<JontheEchidna> we're also trying to get away from the "desktop is an icon dumping ground" thing, so I doubt we'll be seeing icons on the desktop
<JontheEchidna> KDE is trying to do this too
<nookie^> what is that?
<JontheEchidna> not having the desktop be a place for icons, which is the point behind folderview
<nookie^> i think this behavior will be very hard to change
<nookie^> since kde is only desktop out there which is trying to acheve this as far as i know
<JontheEchidna> it does make for a much cleaner desktop :)
<nookie^> indeed
<dtchen> JontheEchidna: pong
<JontheEchidna> and since we have no icons by default, it shouldn't be too hard to just remove the folderview now
<nookie^> hmm
<JontheEchidna> dtchen: hi, I think I have a sound bug and was wondering where it should go.
<nookie^> why not load anything there by default
<nookie^> like homefolder?
<Tm_T> noooo
<JontheEchidna> dtchen: well, not me personally
<dtchen> JontheEchidna: #?
<amichair> what fills in the gap for why ppl do clutter the desktop? 1-click access to their most used apps/docs?
<JontheEchidna> bug 469575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 469575 in kde4libs "HP dv9700 Mute Button Turn Off when no sound is playing in an application" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/469575
<nookie^> i have one more
<nookie^> pager? is it really necessery?
<Tm_T> nookie^: is
<nookie^> why?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I think we should get started on the support policy :P
 * apachelogger wants to get rid of them darn policy work
<nookie^> for normal user?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: did you see my lines about that from last night?
<apachelogger> no
<nookie^> he will just see something switch back and forward
<Tm_T> nookie^: we cannot hide functionality from new users, or they never realise there is one
<dtchen> JontheEchidna: done
<nookie^> i agree on that one
<JontheEchidna> the pager doesn't take too much room anyways
<nookie^> but.. maybe we should present what every user knows per default
<nookie^> then they can notice that they have extra functionality
<nookie^> why overload them by that
<JontheEchidna> on computers such as netbook where space is an issue it's off by default with plasma-netbook
<Tm_T> nookie^: no, how do they know there is such thing like virtual desktops if that isn't visible for them
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: your suggestions sounds sensible
<Tm_T> nookie^: we could hide whole KDE if we should show only what "everybody knows" (;)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: for support?
<apachelogger> aye
<nookie^> Tm_T: neeeh
<nookie^> in one way i agree with you really
<nookie^> alot
<Tm_T> nookie^: but really, there's nothing to gain in hiding pager
<nookie^> well its not taking place
<nookie^> i can agree on that
<JontheEchidna> when I first started using linux, I just ignored the pager until I found out what it did
<nookie^> im just thinking of clean panel
<Tm_T> nookie^: we have plenty of space for pager (:
<nookie^> Tm_T: true
<Tm_T> nookie^: I would understand if there would be need for space
<nookie^> agree
<JontheEchidna> dtchen: thanks
<nookie^> questions is how often is it used?
<nookie^> is it neccessery there by default
<nookie^> i think its just sometimes confusing to have different apps on different pages
<nookie^> but it's just suggestion =)
<Tm_T> nookie^: how can we know how many uses it? (:
<nookie^> well: i can do something
<Tm_T> hide it from everyone with some package upgrade and wait #kubuntu to grow rage? (;)
<nookie^> i work in huge it company and i can take my kubuntu desktop and ask users to try it "normal users" and if they would use it in the future hehe =)
<nookie^> i think more expirienced users use it... but not many normal users
<Tm_T> define normal
<Tm_T> and would the ones who uses it used it if it weren't there already?
<yuriy> removing folderview by default sounds like a very bad idea
<nookie^> normal users. some users who have maybe some expirience of linux "kde". you have to think aswell that many "windows" users are trying linux nowdays
<yuriy> I think it should be changed to display the home folder though
<nookie^> and when they try it and something is switching back and forward on pages they will just ask them selves what happened
<nookie^> i think we should present simple desktop per default where it can be modified to do more powerful stuff when configured
<Tm_T> nookie^: not too simple, though
<JontheEchidna> I just don't see the pager as being overly complex
<JontheEchidna> a bigger issue would be scrollwheel on the desktop making the desktop switch by default
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: me neither, it really doesn't hurt in any way
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: agreed on that too (:
<JontheEchidna> which I believe will be configurable in 4.4
<amichair> JontheEchidna: exactly. a lot of ppl in #kubuntu were asking how to disable the scrollwheel... I hate it too.
<Riddell> qt and phonon working well, uploading now
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<nookie^> well
<nookie^>  i have now explained alot of stuff
<nookie^> how and why
<nookie^> i really hope that someone will atleast discuss some of the things further
<nookie^> because i really think we could improve alot of things to make it more easier for endusers and make kubuntu to a better distro
<JontheEchidna> I'm sure they will. Thanks for the input
<nookie^> U're welcome
<nookie^> and yeah 1 more thing
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so, do we want to go as far as to make a spec for support policy?
<nookie^> i would have doubleclick enabled by default instead of singleclick
<amichair> say guys, is there some way we could gather statistics on desktop usage? the biggest problem is that we (and others) each 'thinks' what other ppl might or might not want... if we had some data, we could make wiser choices
<JontheEchidna> nookie^: heh, that's a whole other flamewar waiting to happen :D
<nookie^> hehehehe i've see
<nookie^> well that what i found just by installing kubuntu today but i will search thru the distro nowdays and make some sort of document on what more could be improved =)
<Riddell> weird e-mail of the day ... "do u know how to get finish ksokoban microban  EASY step 133 can get
<Riddell> throw it"
<JontheEchidna> was the sender "Knowingest J. Drawbridges"?
<Riddell> no, rdholmes
 * JontheEchidna was just coming up with equally incomprehensible names :P
<amichair> does anyone have a couple minutes to spare to help me figure out where the karmic software-properties code came from?
<amichair> lol... *now* everyone's quiet :))
<Riddell> amichair: the karmic source doesn't match the trunk bzr checkout I take it?
<amichair> apparently not
<amichair> I fixed a bug there, only to find out it's outdated code
<Riddell> amichair: have you checked the other branches at code.launchpad.net/software-properties ?
<amichair> nope
<amichair> I'll check now. doesn't the shipped code come from the main branch? (what's trunk called here?)
<Riddell> it should
<Riddell> but sometimes things get mixed up
<Riddell> maybe it wasn't committed to bzr at all
<Riddell> in which case you can commit it to a branch and I can merge it and you'll have made your first fix :)
<amichair> commit what?
<Riddell> the current version from karmic
<amichair> but I can't find it :(
<amichair> JontheEchidna seemed to have a newer copy, maybe he knows where it came from?
<JontheEchidna> I was looking at the installed file in karmic
<JontheEchidna> unless I had an old version installed from bzr...
<amichair> JontheEchidna: maybe u have a future version not yet in bzr?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think so, because I believe apachelogger made the fix for the gpg dialog and I got it from bzr
<JontheEchidna> yep, what's in the archive differs from bzr
<JontheEchidna> *sigh*
<JontheEchidna> bbl, dinner
<amichair> is this standard here, or is it a dose of beginners luck? :-P
<Riddell> bad lucjk I thinkbad luck I tjhinkbad luck I think
<amichair> wow
<amichair> that is bad luck
<Riddell> hmm, how did that happen
<amichair> bad luck comes in triples
<Sime> kpackagekit updater crash (again), which is more than what it normal does.. ;-)
<seele> ScottK: were you the one who mentioned how the ayatana notification display is out of sync with the ping?
<neversfelde> koffice-data-kde4 tries to overwrite an icon which is also in krita-kde4 1:2.0.2-2ubuntu3. So I make koffice-data-kde4 replace krita-kde4 (< 1:2.0.2-2ubuntu3). Isn't that right?
<Riddell> neversfelde: << new version
<neversfelde> Riddell: what is the difference to < ?
<Riddell> strictly less than
<Riddell> it's like less than, but better
<neversfelde> Riddell: thank you
<Riddell> phew, I got away with a really poor explanation :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<neversfelde> I hope it helps :)
<JontheEchidna> hrm, this source format 3.0 stuff is.. intruiging
 * claydoh need to get irc piped directly into hi brain in order to keep up wit it all 
<JontheEchidna> dh7 is also sweet
<Riddell> source format 3.0 seems quite sensible
<JontheEchidna> all that is needed for a simple kde app for debian/rules: http://paste.ubuntu.com/311028/
<Riddell> what does the --with kde do?
<JontheEchidna> tell it to use the kde bits from pkg-kde-tools I think
<JontheEchidna> but apparently including kde.mk from pkg-kde-tools and doing dh $@ is depreciated
<JontheEchidna> it doesn't seem to do the rosetta stuff though
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-06
<JontheEchidna> that could be problematic
<JontheEchidna> --with-kde uses pkg-kde-tools-0.5.2ubuntu1/debhelper/Debian/Debhelper/Buildsystem/kde.pm
<JontheEchidna> looks like the rosetta magic needs porting to dh7
<maco> Riddell: ok im coming
<maco> to uds
<maco> im still not sure about this hot tub thing
<Riddell> maco: yay!
<Riddell> nearest hot tub seems to be 4 miles away so you're safe
<maco> oh ok
<maco> how did you google the nearest hot tub?
<Riddell> their website lists nearby spa facilities
<maco> ah
<Riddell> there's no mention of anything on site
 * JontheEchidna goes off to do other things while dh_shlibdeps runs
<Riddell> well I'm away for the next three days, keep merging and having fun
<Riddell> I just posted on that "looking for input" thread on kde-devel, hopefully that won't blow up while I'm away :)
<Riddell> qt and phonon uploaded
<ScottK> seele: Yes
<seele> it's really annoying, although it also made me realise that if you get multiple messages from the same application within a certain period of time, you dont need to show the 2nd to n messages, just the first one
<seele> the auditory ping is all you need
<seele> so say you send me 3 PM's within a few seconds of each other
<seele> message one should have a ping + notification box
<seele> message 2 and 3 should just have pings to let me know that you are still talking to me
<seele> because knowing you are sending more than one message means that the conversation is important
<seele> where if you were just sending me one message, you might have simply responded to a question, posted a link or some other mlp, or mentioned me in passing
<seele> what would be really awesome is if we could detect desktop behavior
<seele> so say you ping me, i switch from an app to the message, then immediately switch back to my original app
<seele> that could be a clue that i'm not involved in the conversation and doing other work
<seele> and so a "smart" system would forgo the visual notification and just ping me
<seele> and after a while, if it notices i *really* dont care about what you have to say, forgo the pings too and just collect the messages in whatever queue/indicator
<seele> hmmm
 * seele is done brain dumping
<seele> but the out of sync pings are a realy problem
<seele> you start to wonder what the pings are about
<seele> or why the messages are flashing with no ping
<seele> and if the two are even related to each other
<ScottK> Yep
<Kano> hi, how to get rid of the kwin error message when you restart kdm while you are under kde 4.3 karmic
<JontheEchidna> In short, there isn't a way. (I assume you're using nvidia)
<Kano> no
<Kano> i want to install 3d drivers in live mode
<jjesse> evening
<Kano> i tested fglrx
<ScottK> shtylman: Pack ear plugs for UDS.
<jjesse> why do you snore ScottK?
<ScottK> shtylman: You will think rgreening is exaggerating about how much he snores.  He isn't.
<jjesse> oh yeah i've heard stories about rgreening
<ScottK> jjesse: rgreening.  I shared a room with last time.
<claydoh> Riddell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu done, as well as fixing up the older pages as well
<ScottK> shtylman: You're in luck.  I read the list wrong.  It's txwikinger that needs the ear plugs.
<jefferai> seele: you don't happen to know how one disables the firewall on a *buntu box, do you?
<jefferai> I figured it out a few months ago, but rebooted this server and now I can't figure it out again
<jefferai> :-(
<jefferai> manual says it uses ufw, but I don't even have that installed
<ScottK> ufw isn't enabled by default anyway.
<jefferai> right
<jefferai> and whatever this is, it was enabled by default
<ScottK> Then it's not something installed by default.
<ScottK> What problem are you having.
<jefferai> sure it is
<jefferai> standard install of ubuntu server vm version
<jefferai> jeos-vm
<jefferai> or whatever it's called these days
<jefferai> from the first bootup I had to do something to allow access in
<jefferai> I just can't remember what
<jefferai> everything's running inside -- I can e.g. telnet 127.0.0.1 22, but I can't get in from outside on any port
<jefferai> which sounds a lot like a firewall
<ScottK> It does, but ufw is the only firewall and it's off by default. It's a bit odd.
<jefferai> agreed...
<ScottK> jefferai: #ubuntu-server is probably a better channel
<jefferai> ah, thanks
<txwikinger> Why do I need earplugs?
<jjesse> because he snores
<jjesse> soooooo loud
<jjesse> rgreening that is
<txwikinger> hehe
<txwikinger> You don't know the Texas air.. It makes you so tired, you sleep anyway
<ScottK> txwikinger2: You don't know how loud he snores.
<txwikinger2> Well.. I will find out
<ScottK> Yes.  You will.
<txwikinger> I have been known to sleep through all kinds of stuff
 * txwikinger wonders if he should start to help some merging work for lucid
<shtylman> hahaha
<shtylman> looks like Roderick is rooming with himself...
<markey> http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2355459,00.asp
<markey> kubuntu review
<ScottK> So it's not entirely clear to me that my last mail to kubuntu-devel was entirely CoC compliant.  I'm reasonably certain I don't care.
<tsimpson> it's not explicitly non-compliant, therefore I deem it compliant ;)
<ScottK> Excellent
<ScottK> I'm waiting for the reply that explains how qualified he is to have an opinion on something he's never used.
<tsimpson> messages like the one you replied to is why I no longer read the kubuntu-users list any more
<tsimpson> I'd just get too worked up and angry, and I'd just rather save the energy for other things
<ScottK> Yep.  I don't read it anymore either.
<ScottK> The only 'user' list I read is ubuntu-server and that's both users and developers.
<ScottK> I guess I read devel-discuss too, but not in detail.
<ScottK> markey: Thanks.  Not a bad review.
<ScottK> ryanakca: ^^^ what about adding the review markey mentioned in the review section of the web site.
<ScottK> If you do, make sure to link to the full version of the review (linked off that one)
<markey> ah yes, you have this CoC :)
<markey> it's just too tempting
<markey> what would happen if I, theoretically of course, said "fuck" here
<markey> :)
<markey> not that I would ever do such a naughty thing
<ScottK> Depends on if someone was annoyed.
<ScottK> !language | markey
<ubottu> markey: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<markey> rofl
<ScottK> That's about the worst that would happen
<tsimpson> there's nothing in the CoC about swearing
<markey> ok, but that's actuall sane, deciding on a case-by-case basis
<markey> we do it like that too
<tsimpson> however the guidelines do disallow it
<ScottK> There's separate rules for IRC.
<markey> but people are invited to use all sorts of swear words on our channels, unless they are insulting someone (us, mostly)
<tsimpson> there is an unwritten rule in IRC-land, that *-devel is self-governing
<ScottK> OK, snarky message number two launched (motu-council list this time).
<nhn> Hi guys. Not strictly Kubuntu related, but can someone tell my how a bug like this gets assigned low priority? It is a total showstopper for my SO's laptop. There is even a confirmed fix for it just lying around: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/418933
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418933 in linux "no internet connection (wifi+ethernet doesn't work)" [Low,Confirmed]
<allee-k> nhn: not the right channel IMHO, try  #ubuntu-kernel if you can ping Andy Withcroft there.   I would argu with: a) regression b) patch available.   Don't fight the prio is wrong war ;)
<nhn> ok, thanks. Looking in from the outside, a priority of "low" just strikes me as very odd even though int he end, if the bug gets fixed it does not matter much! :-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw I only get one unreleased fix when diffing sp bzr to what we have in karmic
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> I was asked by some users about plans for 4.3.3 and jaunty
<Tonio_> is that in the run or canceled ?
<apachelogger> was never planned
<Riddell> hola
<Riddell> markey: that kubuntu review is the first time I've seen anyone complain about adblock-by-default, it's almost like he has a vested interest :)
<amichair> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, Riddell: is sp in bzr fixed? can I continue with bugfixing?
 * apachelogger didnt see any issue
<amichair> apachelogger: I co from bzr and it's not the code shipped in karmic but an older version
<Riddell> amichair: from what I checked out yesterday there is an extra fix in bzr which hasn't been uploaded to ubuntu, which makes bzr more up to date than karmic
<Riddell> bzr has software-properties (0.75.5) UNRELEASED
<Riddell> karmic has 0.75.4
<amichair> for example, the import key dialog shows gpg files. bzr version, like jaunty, doesn't
 * apachelogger is wondering why rake on gentoo looks for the mysql socket in tmp -.-
<amichair> the second tab is labeled 'third party software', like in jaunty, whereas in karmic it's 'other software'. etc...
<amichair> or, I might be missing something :-)
<amichair> (but I don't see what)
<apachelogger> maybe your branch is all outdated? :P
<apachelogger> bzr branch lp:software-properties
<Riddell> amichair: diff -urN is your friend
<amichair> apachelogger: it's the first time I ever used bzr, a fresh co
<apachelogger> Riddell: diff -urNad is superior to diff -urN :P
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> how about using redmine for project management?
 * apachelogger lacks organization, and feels like a chicken running in circles
<apachelogger> a blue headed step chicken if you will
<amichair> apachelogger: is that part of ur recursion ex?
<apachelogger> recursion is all implemented
<apachelogger> n^3 steps to ensure every field of a labyrinth gets visited
<apachelogger> woah
 * apachelogger runs off for analysis
<amichair> hehe
<markey> apachelogger: about redmine, that could even be interesting for replacing Buzilla in KDE
<markey> I'm so fed up with it
<markey> could spend all day with closing dupes
<MelisU> markey: Can redmine close dupes for you??
<Mamarok> Riddell: I just found a bug: when using the krunner in the Quicksand mode, typing Amarok it says "Amarok (KDE3, Audio Player)", which seems not so in Opensuse
<markey> MelisU: I don't know. maybe?
<markey> dupe detection is hard, but possible
<ghostcube> anyone read about the mac file killing game ?
<Mamarok> nope, link?
<ghostcube> its only german one
<ghostcube> http://www.nickles.de/c/n/gratisspiel-ballert-bei-mac-dateien-weg-8000.htm
<MelisU> great idea ;) kde games needs one of those
<ghostcube> :D
<neversfelde> meh, koffice-data-kde4 tries to overwrite an icon, which is also in krita-kde4 1:2.0.2-2ubuntu3. Riddell told me to make koffice-data-kde4 replace krita-kde4 (<< 1:2.0.2-2ubuntu3) but that  does not work. I really do not know what to do next? :)
<ghostcube> force the icon overwrite ?
<ghostcube> or is it possible to remove krita before installing koffice
<ghostcube> iam not so good in packaging
<Riddell> neversfelde: replaces krita-kde4 (<< [new-koffice-version])
<Riddell> neversfelde: use the version your are packaging now for the replaces
<Riddell> Mamarok: quicksand mode?
<neversfelde> Riddell: mhh, ok. I will try it. Thank you
<dpm> Riddell, did you create any other blueprint for the Kubuntu translations session? I saw you renamed the desktop- one to kubuntu-, but it was still marked as superseded by the community- one:
<dpm> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-lucid-translations
<dpm> so now the community one has been scheduled instead
<Riddell> dpm: hmm, that sound be the other way around
<Riddell> kubuntu-lucid-translations is the one I wanted
<dpm> Riddell, yeah, that's why I'm asking
<dpm> can you un-supersed it? Then I can supersede the community- one and ask jono to remove it from the community track
<ghostcube> btw 4.3.3 works fine but still printer apllet is stressing peoples :)
<Mamarok> Riddell: in the Krunner, you can change the mode it works, default is Command oriented, Task oriented is Quicksand
<neversfelde> Mamarok: I cannot confirm your problem, here quicksand says "Amarok (Medienwiedergabe)"
<Riddell> dpm: let me see how well this train internet works
<dpm> ok
<Riddell> dpm: superceded removed
<dpm> Riddell, ok, marked the community- one as superseded. I'll add some notes to https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Specs/LucidTranslations. There's also a big red cross next to Sprints, so perhaps the blueprint will have to be re-targeted to Lucid
<Mamarok> neversfelde: well, I have several apps that say "KDE3, description", so maybe the translation corrected that
 * Mamarok goes making a screenshot
<neversfelde> Mamarok: I'll have to finish my work and will test it with an english system after it
<Mamarok> neversfelde: http://imagebin.ca/view/jO2mPRW.html
<Riddell> rickspencer3: can you accept kubuntu-lucid-translations for uds-l?
<Mamarok> neversfelde: wait, I suspect it to be due to me not having the Karmic Amarok installed, but using git
<amichair> 3 good newses: first, I figured out the sp bzr deal... as it turns out, the bzr was indeed up to date, but the diff consistent entirely of the introduction of the bug I was seeing! which made it look like the reverse diff is a bugfix, and bzr is the one that's behind... sorry for all the confusion I caused!
<amichair> second, my first kubuntu bugfix ever was applied by someone from the bug report! mazeltov to me!
<amichair> third, considering the first - now I have another bug to fix, with zero research required!
<Kottizen> Hello!
<Kottizen> I've found a bug, but I don't know in which package.
<Kottizen> Could I explain it here?
<Riddell> Kottizen: go ahead
<Riddell> amichair: congratulations!
<Kottizen> Riddell: Oke
<Kottizen> Riddell: I've tried to install a graphic driver for my video card. I clicked to "Hardware drivers" and then it searched. It found a driver from ATI/AMD, same as on Ubuntu before. But, when I clicked the button "Activate" nothing happend. The button got pressed down, and then released, but I got no message or nothing.
<Riddell> Kottizen: that's a bug in jocket-kde which I think is already reported, you can search through the existing reports at bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey and/or report a new one with the command "ubuntu-bug jockey-kde"
<ryanakca> ScottK: I'll add it when I get back from school tonight
<Riddell> it maybe just that you don't have a packge cache, try if apt-get update helps it
<Kottizen> Okey, thank you. Is there any other way to install the driver? Like "apt-get" in the terminal?
<Kottizen> Okey.
<Kottizen> Updated. Do I need to restart?
<Kottizen> WIIE
<Kottizen> It works, thanks" :D
<jussio1> Does jockey-kde not run apt-get update on start? and if it doesnt, why not?
<Riddell> jussio1: no and it should
<jussio1> Riddell: ok, is there a bug? if no, Ill go file one...
<ryanakca> jussio1: looking in jockey/detection.py says it queries some remote servers about hwids... but I don't see anything about apt
<ryanakca> Do we have any DDs in the room that could sponsor knmap (fixes a FTBFS, package split) to Debian (so that we can then merge/sync it back into Lucid)? It seems to be rather difficult to get it reviewed and sponsored...
<apachelogger> markey: it should become kde's management interface :D
<markey> :)
<apachelogger> markey: take a look at the quelle logo http://diepresse.com/home/wirtschaft/economist/520003/index.do?_vl_backlink=/home/index.do
<apachelogger> in the context of it being a german company with an austrian sub
<markey> ROFL
<apachelogger> :D
<markey> that blue hand?
<apachelogger> aye
<markey> looks like the amarok logo, exchanged with a hand :p
<markey> haha
<apachelogger> right hand I might point out
<apachelogger> in a very precise angle too
<markey> gotta go jogging, bbl
<jussio1> Riddell: ryanakca hrm, that bug seems to be around from as early as jaunty dev cycle. bug 357134
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357134 in jockey "jockey-kde hungs on 'Activate'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357134
<jussio1> maybe something needs to be addressed there.
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> redmine is like the master method
<apachelogger> it is superior to everything else
<apachelogger> evne launchpad :P
<apachelogger> but that is naturally the case since lp is pyware and redmine rubyware :P
<neversfelde> Riddell: now koffice is making progress, I think I will finish it today. Shall I upload it to the backports beta ppa?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: more like staging or whatever is used for QA
<neversfelde> apachelogger: ok, it is in experimental at the moment, but there is also Qt 4.6
 * apachelogger doesnt get that whole ppa crap anymore TBH
<apachelogger> one big mess if you ask me
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dont get your comment on bug 53879
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 53879 in kdenetwork "kppp menu entry should launch as root by default" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/53879
<JontheEchidna> I get a kdesudo dialog when I launch kppp
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should read what people are writing :P
<apachelogger> anyway
 * apachelogger is reclosing
<JontheEchidna> why should I bother to read a crappy forum post when they have a perfectly good bug tracker to explain themselves with?
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: close the bug next time :P
<apachelogger> you either get being nice and read what they want you to know or be unfriendly and close the bug for some reaosn they will not understand anyway :P
<apachelogger> at least I got to bitch about freedesktop.org
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> private bug
<JontheEchidna> So I figured out why the # of reports around release was so low
 * apachelogger tries to remember what crappy crap he was supposed to add to the url
<JontheEchidna> apport was clogged and shat them all out yesterday
<JontheEchidna> +secrecy
<apachelogger> right
 * apachelogger used privacy :D
<JontheEchidna> one would think that privacy would be correct
<apachelogger> shall I go bitch at that bug report agian?
<apachelogger> how the freak am I supposed to remember that?\
<JontheEchidna> "O users of the holiest firefox..."
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> I am using chrome
 * JontheEchidna too
<apachelogger> which does not allow javascript deactivation per page
<apachelogger> so deactivating javascript leaves me with not being able to triage bugs and do stuff on the university website
<apachelogger> since lp decided to abandon konqueror and ignore it being default in kubuntu I cant use that either
<apachelogger> secrecy
<apachelogger> most obvious keyword :D
<apachelogger> I remember talking to dfaure about bug 381447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381447 in kde4libs "kded can't find "kded/networkstatus.desktop"" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381447
<JontheEchidna> did he have any insight?
<apachelogger> IIRC he agreed to remove the debug message all along so I can close the bug :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, well we should have debug messages disabled by default in 4.3.1 and up or so
<JontheEchidna> hence that kdebugdialog stuff that we have to do to get debug from our aps
<apachelogger> it should have been disabled before as well :P
<apachelogger> I know it was for 4.1, that is when I started using kdebugdialog at least
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also, I think that particular message is different because it does not get assigned to a bug domain or something, so it is unaffected by kdebugdialog anyway
<apachelogger> good thing apachelogger was intelligent enough to post code references in that bug report -.-
 * JontheEchidna wishes qt4-x11 would get through binary new soon
 * JontheEchidna is crazy enough to run lucid :x
<Sput> apachelogger: interesting that you guys like redmine so much... I'm still undecided, we use it, and I like its flexibility, but it misses features and some users like bitching about it
<apachelogger> users always bitch
<Sput> but then they prolly bitch regardless of the tracker in use
<apachelogger> ALWAYS
<apachelogger> Sput: pretty much so
<apachelogger> Sput: redmine 0.9 is going to be a lot nicer too
<Sput> so I'm just not sure how redmine compares to the others, because all I know is Mantis besides
<Sput> hmmm.. time to switch branches then?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/kdecore/services/kservicefactory.cpp?r1=935291&r2=1018439
<apachelogger> Sput: not sure if it is that stable for production use yet
<Sput> meh we probably use trunk anyway :)
<Sput> so what are the killer features in your opinion?
<apachelogger> plugins :D
<apachelogger> Sput: I suppose the integration of management and issue tracking
<Sput> ok
<Sput> yeah I like how flexibel one can define a workflow
<apachelogger> in launchpad you sometimes notice a lot that the parts are developed largely independent of each other
<apachelogger> you have to jump through a couple of hoops to get from a translation bug to the affected translations and stuff
<Sput> I see
<apachelogger> interaction between blueprints (kinda like feature tracking) and bugs is close to none
<Sput> mmmh... maybe I'll remembering updating our redmine to something current
<Sput> trunk still seems to be 0.8
<apachelogger> though really, the blueprints stuff is quite the stub
<apachelogger> Sput: http://www.redmine.org/wiki/redmine/Download that seems to suggest stable 0.8 is in a seperate branch
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 289174
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 289174 in kde4libs "missing Icons after Update to kubuntu 8.10" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/289174
<apachelogger> what to do?
<apachelogger> leave it alone?
<JontheEchidna> if we can't resolve it this release close it I guess
<Sput> nice, there's a FAQ plugin
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we can't
<apachelogger> I am not sure we want to either
<Sput> oooh and a Vote plugin
<Sput> and still no captchas :P
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: then we should close as can'tfix, except we ironically can't do that
<apachelogger> cant fix as cant fix
<apachelogger> with redmine you can :P
<apachelogger> new status -> name = Can't fix; Issue closed [x]; Default value [ ] -> Create
<apachelogger> hrrr
<apachelogger> kdesudo --desktop /usr/share/applications/kde4/firefox.desktop -- kubuntu-firefox-installer -i
 * apachelogger is quite the leet haxx0r
<apachelogger> Tonio_: if you get round, kdesudo could use a release and upload to lucid
<apachelogger> otherwise I can't upload nu kubuntu firefox instaler :)
<Sput> apachelogger: now make redmine upstream implement proper captchas!
<apachelogger> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~apachelogger/+assignedbugs
<apachelogger> that is how we like it
<apachelogger> Sput: dont know them :P
<apachelogger> Tonio_ might
<apachelogger> ulysses__: "I can't include the output of 'apt-cache policy kde4libs', because apt couldn't find this package." ... kde4libs is a source package, one of its binary packages would be kdelibs5 :)
<falktx> aynone can tell me what is the fastest way to create man pages?
<falktx> are there tools for that?
<falktx> or just need to write the full thing manually?
<apachelogger> for kde apps
<apachelogger> install kdesdk-scripts
<falktx> i use kde
<apachelogger> kdemangen.pl /usr/bin/amarok > amarok.1
<apachelogger> falktx: only works for kde apps
<apachelogger> doesnt matter what desktop environment
<apachelogger> but the script parses KDE's standard --help output, so it only works for KDE apps
<ScottK> "<jussio1> Does jockey-kde not run apt-get update on start? and if it doesnt, why not?" <-- Doesn't help if you are depending on the wifi drivers jockey installs to get a network.
<apachelogger> and even there not always completely correct
<falktx> so no such tools?
<apachelogger> if that is what I said
<apachelogger> though I do not think that I said that
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: where do kernel bugs go?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: linux source package
<apachelogger> well, which one :)
<JontheEchidna> "linux"
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> try to move a bug there
<apachelogger> i.e. search for it first
<apachelogger> all hail the launchpad limitations, it's like a way too small hat that launchpad thing :P
<apachelogger> anyhow ulysses__'s crashes on restore from supsend seem to either be hardware related or the kernel eat memory addresses
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thanks, linux seemed to have worked
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<apachelogger> as long as you dont search for it :P
<JontheEchidna> yeah, punt & forget
<apachelogger> too many crashes in kde4libs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: bug 440361 should stream up, I suppose?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 440361 in kde4libs "kdeinit4 crashed with SIGSEGV in KJS::PropertyMap::mark()" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/440361
<JontheEchidna> it was up in the 80s with tons of crashes from crappy python plasmoids from kde-look
<apachelogger> crappy python
 * apachelogger giggles
<JontheEchidna> I guess, but without a testcase there's not much upstream will do
<apachelogger> wasnt the idea that script plasmoids cant crash plasma? ;)
<JontheEchidna> but as long as it's in their bugtracker and not ours...
 * apachelogger woudl wish for sandboxing
<JontheEchidna> well, it doesn't actually crash plsama
<JontheEchidna> but apport detects all python exceptions as crashes
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> interesting concept
<apachelogger> probably makes sense at some level
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> kdebase 162
<apachelogger> wth
<ScottK> Python exceptions that aren't caught are crashes.
<ScottK> Sounds like the problem isn't catching an exception, but pointing the blame at the wrong package.
<apachelogger> python itself is an unchaught exception from my POV
<JontheEchidna> the python plasmoids in question are from kde-look, so they have no package
<JontheEchidna> == closed faster than... something from texas or something
<apachelogger> can not compute bug 465604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 465604 in kdebase "no input in konsole possible after switching from non kde application" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/465604
<apachelogger> cnc exception caught
<apachelogger> restarting
<ScottK> Yesterday I got a bug on clamav that was from some PPA, so I not only invalid'ed the bug, but hunted down the PPA owner and asked them to remove clamav from their PPA.  They actually did.
<ScottK> Speaking of random crap
<neversfelde> someone stole the koffice 2.1 beta packages for karmic :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: half of the kdebase bugs are not-upstreamed/un-prioritized. Might be good to just go through and prioritize for when the lucid bug triage policy kicks in
<apachelogger> when does it kick in?
<apachelogger> now?
<JontheEchidna> when the spec gets approved I guess
 * apachelogger doubts that
<apachelogger> who would approve the spec?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell is the set spec approver for that spec
<JontheEchidna> this also ties in with what we end up doing with apport crash detection, so it would be best to not enact new policy before we can ensure that apport will be disabled
<JontheEchidna> especially if part of the spec is making the public aware of new policy
<JontheEchidna> maybe I worry too much?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> because
<apachelogger> technically what you just said overrides the kubuntu council
<apachelogger> which, AFAIK has the last word on decisions of such large impact
<apachelogger> so even when jr approves the spec it is not any more backed up than it is now :P
<JontheEchidna> I suppose that's correct
<JontheEchidna> I guess this will wait till the post-UDS meeting?
<apachelogger> as usual
<apachelogger> who does do the work?
<JontheEchidna> us
<apachelogger> so, who gets to decide?
<JontheEchidna> us
<JontheEchidna> I suppose
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: srsly, if you, as prime bug triage, can't decide upon how you want to work anymore I would be so outta here
 * JontheEchidna really, really wishes more people would look at the bug tracker once in a while
<JontheEchidna> take bug 446180 for example
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 446180 in kdebase-workspace "zz-plasma-remove-network-manager.py crashed with ImportError in <module>()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/446180
<JontheEchidna> 1 bazillion duplicates, I've even mentioned it more than once here
<JontheEchidna> but nobody takes care of it
<JontheEchidna> because nobody looks at the bugs in the bugtracker
<JontheEchidna> the problem is most likely that whatever package has that upgrade script lacks a dependency on python-kde4, but I have my hands full handling the other 3,000 bugs
<apachelogger> mhhh
<apachelogger> python
<apachelogger> when will you learn
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I wonder how that is possible considering loads and loads of crap depends on python though
<JontheEchidna> ubuntu users, primarily
<JontheEchidna> install k3b for example
<JontheEchidna> pulls in kdebase-workspace-bin since it has policykit
<JontheEchidna> but not python-kde4
<JontheEchidna> -> failure when kconf_update runs
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> gdebi, install-package, plasma-addons, software-properties, languages-selector-kde4
<apachelogger> to run into that issue one must not have any kubuntu tool
<JontheEchidna> ^none of which are installed by ubuntu users installing k3b
<apachelogger> sensible
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm looking at 446180
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<apachelogger> bug 455034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 455034 in kdebase "Dolphin file/folder select, rename very slow when information panel open" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/455034
<apachelogger> maybe we should remove the info panel from kds?
<apachelogger> though I think that breaks UI consistency and doesnt qualify for SRU?
 * JontheEchidna would wait to see how things are in 4.4 before k-d-s'ing it
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we kds the info panel IIRC
<apachelogger> upstream does not have it on by default
<JontheEchidna> oh, hmm
<apachelogger> so we might be at fault here
<apachelogger> as ever so often
<apachelogger> how I do hate bug reports and their incredible unimportance compared to real problems
<jwisser> What does kds mean?
<JontheEchidna> kubuntu-default-settings
<jwisser> Ah.
<jwisser> Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ok, let's do it. Engage lucid bug triage mode!
<JontheEchidna> and.. punch it!
 * JontheEchidna sips the hot earl grey
 * apachelogger runs around in circles
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: are you going to let everyone know?
<apachelogger> kubuntu-devel, ubuntu-devel, blog about it, ubuntu bug squad, ...
 * txwikinger watches apachelogger runs around circles
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, we were going to do that
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Fundamental problem with 446180.  kdebase-workspace-data describes itself as "shared data files for the KDE 4 base workspace module", but it also ships arch all code like the file that caused that crash.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do we have a standard reply when closing because bug is already upstreameD?
<apachelogger> "launching juk and amarok in konsole vs. xterm"
<apachelogger> closing => useless title
<JontheEchidna> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Bugs/Responses#Upstream Bugs of "Low" Importance
<JontheEchidna> if this keeps up I'll have blogged almost every day this week
<apachelogger> BAHAAAHAAHAHAHAAHAHAE
<apachelogger> bug b
<apachelogger> bug 298940
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 298940 in kdebase "multiple kde4 vnc sessions for same user does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/298940
<apachelogger> who freaking cares about freaking vnc
<apachelogger> why is that crap even around
<apachelogger> even rdp is superior
 * JontheEchidna fixed up the responses a bit
<apachelogger> bug 449604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 449604 in kdebase "Trash icon likely to be removed; cannot restore it" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/449604
<apachelogger> you know
<JontheEchidna> I... I cannot control my hand...
<apachelogger> I can only do so much bug triage until I go all crazy because of the crap I get to read
<JontheEchidna> must... remove.. trash...
<apachelogger> Also, consider flagging this as a security issue, since people tend to rely on the trashcan as a way of removing sensitive information from their systems. Dolphin and other programs will continue using Del to send files to the trashcan, even when the user has no apparent way to empty it.
<apachelogger> sure, like it is impossible to recover data from a crashed shuttle HDD ...
<apachelogger> oh hold on, it is possible
<aleite> Hello guys...
<apachelogger> G, it must be sure easy to recover data that was only deleted
<aleite> a typical scenario is asked on #amarok...
<JontheEchidna> physical access to computer == boned anyways
<aleite> Is when a user installs/runs amarok from gnome...
<JontheEchidna> any security measures save thermite only delay things
<aleite> They usually have problems about codec and audio.. which is typically because of the wrong backend chosen
<aleite> Don't you think these things should be done automatically? Even if someone installs a kde app from gnome?
<aleite> Like choose pulseaudio and gstreamer backend on phonon, for instance?
<ScottK> aleite: Yes, it should be done automatically.
<aleite> I just helped a user on #amarok because of this.. ubuntu 9.10
<aleite> He was "really" lost.. : )
<ScottK> apachelogger: Security team has a "No, this isn't really a security issue" standard answer
<aleite> Scottk: Is any work on this issue planned to be done as part of this project timelord?
<ScottK> aleite: It's too early to tell.  Contributions are welcome.
<aleite> you know.. many people install/run amarok from gnome (well, amarok is just the best.. :) )
<apachelogger> where oh where do people get bugs like bug 442000 get from
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 442000 in kdebase "dolphin is alsways opening a second small window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/442000
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: valid issue at one point, though I cannot repro anymore
<apachelogger> I was using KDE 4 when it was not even carrying a 4.x version numba and never ever saw such crap
<apachelogger> aleite: project timelord does not worry about specifics
<apachelogger> people do
<apachelogger> projects never d
<apachelogger> o
<aleite> apachelogger: but it would be a "specific", all program on kde uses phonon.. it would be a matter of configuring phonon correctly so kde apps can run smoothly on gnome
<aleite> it is not "amarok specific"
<aleite> but KDE specific...
<JontheEchidna> basically pulseaudio and gstreamer are in the defautl ubuntu install. not much we can do there
<JontheEchidna> we can't really do anything about phonon's abysmal support for the two
<aleite> JontheEchidna: Well, that's sad.. you know.. because when a user goes to ubuntu sotfware center.. many of them doesn't know the diference of kde/gnome.. for them they are all apps..
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's sad. But there's just not much we can do. We're stuck between a rock and a hard place
<aleite> I would really like to help in this spec.. but lack of technical knowledge
<aleite> Can't kubuntu use gstreamer backend as default like ubuntu? would be a step...
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> right
<ScottK> aleite: phonon gstreamer back end is in a rather unfortunate state of crashiness IIRC.
<apachelogger> so first Amarok devs come and say "dont ever use gstreamer it will kill babies and eat your apples"
<JontheEchidna> that would make kubuntu equally broken
<apachelogger> and now e should use gstreamer
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> bug bug 373260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 373260 in xinit "~/.Xmodmap gets loaded only by gdm (and not by kdm or startx)" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/373260
<JontheEchidna> gstreamer is the problem here
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> I am outta
<apachelogger> here
<aleite> I am not a amarok dev.. :)
<apachelogger> how can we be talking about sounds if .xmodmap does not get loaded
<apachelogger> can you imagine
<apachelogger> !!!
<aleite> just a suggestion ...
<ScottK> aleite: We're glad to have people come and make suggestions.
<aleite> or, maybe when you run amarok on ubuntu, suggests to install libxine1-all-plugins.. the way it's done on kubuntu.. doesn't ubuntu/kubuntu use the "same" notification system?
<maco> mine seems to work... i have caps set to be esc in my .Xmodmap, and it is doing so...
<aleite> Scottk: Well, I came here because the user was really lost..
<ScottK> aleite: Perhaps write up a "If you are using Amarok in Gnome and you have no sound, here's what you do" tutorial for now.
<ScottK> At least it would make helping users easier.
<ScottK> Some might even find it via google.
<aleite> Yes.. would be a great help
<maco> if you want to post it in tutorials section of ubuntuforums.org i'll approve it
<maco> <-- moderator
<ScottK> aleite: ^^^
<aleite> well guys, sorry if I might have interrupted you in something important... but don't take my suggestions as an amarok dev's one... since I am not an amarok dev
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Fixed in bar and proposed SRU uploaded.
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<ScottK> aleite: There's a lot going on.  I think you know enough to write this tutorial.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: BTW, it was caused by a script we added, but we didn't added the depends.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's what I suspected
<aleite> Scottk: Well, in fact... is there any kubuntu wiki or something where I could contribute this way?
<ScottK> aleite: maco suggested ubuntuforums.org.  There is also the communty section of help.ubuntu.com.
<amichair> quick python style q: http://paste.ubuntu.com/311619/
<aleite> well.. I'll make my subscription first
 * JontheEchidna goes to get a hair cut
<amichair> JontheEchidna: get'em all cut!
<markey> http://community.zdnet.co.uk/blog/0,1000000567,10014384o-2000498448b,00.htm
<markey> another review
<ScottK> ryanakca: ^^^ too.
<ScottK> markey: Thanks.
<neversfelde> i someone able to test koffice 2.0.91 from the staging pa
<neversfelde> s/pa/ppa
<ScottK> Good thing nixternal is on vacation.
<ScottK> sabdfl open week talk and no "blue headed step-child" questions this time.
<rgreening> haha
<neversfelde> do we have some information about the merging process in the wiki?
<Mamarok> got a user in the ML asking if KDE 4.3.3 will be backported to Jaunty...
<Mamarok> any plans for that?
<ScottK> Mamarok: No.
<Mamarok> good :)
<maco> heyyyy so do any of you have any idea how this ibus thing is supposed to work?
<tsimpson> are kdenetwork, kdegraphics and kdeedu going to be updated to 4.3.3?
<maco> scim worked...havent made sense of skim or ibus yet though
<ScottK> tsimpson: Where?
<ScottK> maco: I vaguely recall a new ibus package.  I also recall reading KDE didn't support it yet.  Not sure which is correct.
<tsimpson> ScottK: in the backports ppa
<maco> ScottK: someone in here got it working. i just dont know whom.
<maco> well i dont know about "new"
<maco> but someone had ibus working in kubuntu a few months ago
<tsimpson> there's only 4.3.2 in Jaunty (nothing for karmic)
<ScottK> tsimpson: I'm sure it will.  Not sure who's working on 4.3.3 packaging.
<ScottK> tsimpson: For Jaunty there won't be 4.3.3.
<ScottK> (I don't think)
<tsimpson> I know there probably won't for Jaunty, but we have an announcement that KDE 4.3.3 is out, and parts of it are missing
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^
 * ScottK didn't work on it, so doesn't know.
<Peace-> hi
<Peace-> wow :) nobody
<jjesse> hi
<jjesse> we are just delayed :)
<Peace-> i read on kubuntu.org about some project to boost kubuntu
<jjesse> project timelord
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> i ahve made some stuff for kde service menu
<Peace-> and stuff like that
<Peace-> and i would like know why the dolphin's configuration file  is so weird
<Peace-> it's not confortable
<Peace-> up button for example shoulb be displaied
<Peace-> mplayerthumbs should be installed by default
<Peace-> iso mount service menu should be installed
<Peace-> some stuff like dragon-kpart or kmplayer-kpart should be installed by default
<neversfelde> There is a kdegraphics 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1 in the backports-ppa, but indeed no kdenetwork and kdeedu, wether in staging nor in backports. Does someone know the reason, why it wasn't copied over?
<neversfelde> mhh, no package was copied, they were all uploaded again
<ScottK> neversfelde: Please fix
<neversfelde> currently testing with staging, if there are any regressions
<neversfelde> strange
<neversfelde> kdenetwork 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1 in karmic (a different source with the same version is published in the destination archive)
<neversfelde> but Launchpad cannot find this package
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/311864/
<JontheEchidna> maybe the debugging symbols weren't stripped?
<JontheEchidna> oh, the dbg package is just 100 MB bigger
<JontheEchidna> anyway, lucid is about to get interesting
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: would you mind retrying phonon-backends on all archs except ia64, armel and powerpc?
<neversfelde> tsimpson, ScottK: kdenetwork/kdeedu problem should be fixed
<tsimpson> !info kopete kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> kopete (source: kdenetwork): instant messenger for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1~ppa2 (kubuntu-backports), package size 5131 kB, installed size 17816 kB
<tsimpson> yep :)
<neversfelde> :)
<neversfelde> !info gwenview kubuntu-backports
<ubottu> gwenview (source: kdegraphics): image viewer for KDE 4. In component main, is extra. Version 4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1 (kubuntu-backports), package size 1197 kB, installed size 2404 kB
<neversfelde> cool
<bbigras> nice !!
<bbigras> thanks for the 4.3.3 packages
<amichair> quick python style question, which is preferred? http://paste.ubuntu.com/311619/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Sure thing.
<JontheEchidna> amichair: the latter, in my opinion
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: thanks
<amichair> JontheEchidna: hmmm... it appears that way in 4 different places in software-properties... that feels wrong. I thought of extracting a common utility method,maybe extract a commong method, but if it can be just as clearly written in 1 line anyway... what do u think?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: what's wrong in qt ?
<ScottK> Done
<JontheEchidna> amichair: yeah, maybe that is too many lines for something that simple
<JontheEchidna> I don't think anyone would mind if you used that style throughout, as long as things were consistent
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: nothing, just the -dbg package is a bit bigger in 4.6
<Lex79> oh ok
<JontheEchidna> 115 MB bigger, installed size :D
<ScottK> Tell pitti to get a bigger hard drive for the retracers.
<Lex79> lol
<amichair> JontheEchidna: thanks for advice :-)
<JontheEchidna> I *think* that there was more than one -dbg package from the source package in the past.. maybe debian combined them
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: yes, I drop our custom dbg packages, now we use dh_strip, see line 253 here:
<Lex79> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/annotate/head%3A/debian/rules
<Lex79> ;)
<Lex79> libqt4-dev-dbg is not present in qt 4.6
<JontheEchidna> blah, what's wrong? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35276454/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.phonon-backends_4:4.3.1-5ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Lex79> uhm weird
<JontheEchidna> libqt4-multimedia is perfectly installable on my machine
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Gotta figure out why libqt4-multimedia is not installable.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Look at how long ago the qt4-x11 build for i386 got built.
<ScottK> It may have been before the last publisher run and only partly published.
<JontheEchidna> 20 hours ago
<ScottK> OK.
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I'll try installing it in my pbuilder
<ScottK> Just did.
<ScottK> It's installable
<JontheEchidna> Same here.
<ScottK> The most recent publisher run should have finished at a quarter of.  I'm going to retry it again, just to see.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-07
<Lex79> I can't set pbuilder environment :( bug 476955
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 476955 in diffutils "[Lucid] Pbuilder, diff: PreDepends: diffutils but it is not installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/476955
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: libqt4-multimedia is in Universe.
<ScottK> Is phonon-backends in Main?
<ScottK> It is.
<ScottK> That's the problem.
<JontheEchidna> ah, it needs promoted
<Lex79> why libqt4-multimedia is in Universe if the source package is in main ?
<ScottK> Lex79: New binaries automatically go to Universe unless someone overrides them to Main
<ScottK> Lots of source packages are mixed Main/Universe binaries.
<Lex79> so, are in universe also libphonon4 and libphonon-dev ?
<ScottK> Thanks
<Lex79> :)
<ScottK> Lex79: slangasek says those are already in Main
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Promoted, so the the next publisher run starts at :03 and should finish ~ :45.  After that we'll retry.
<Lex79> in qt 4.6, Revision 29: Add phonon metapackage, libqt4-phonon -> libphon4, libqt4-phonon-dev -> libphonon-dev
<ScottK> Lex79: When we built phonon from KDE, we had those packages, so they are still probably listed in Main
<ScottK> Gotta run.
<Lex79> ok
<m4v> Riddell: ping, or anyone that can edit the page in http://www.kubuntu.org/support/espanol The link to "kdelatino" seems to be dead and got hijacked, please remove it.
<ScottK> ryanakca: ^^^
<MelisU> Hello guys! Quick question: Is KDEifying a Qt app doable for a newbie?
<ScottK> MelisU: How's your C++?
<MelisU> ScottK: C programmer .. so in ruins I guess
<ScottK> Probably not then.
<MelisU> ScottK:  is the basic gui for Qt and KDE the same or has KDE for every Qt component an extended KDE one?
<ScottK> I think more the latter, but I package this stuff, I don't write it.
 * ScottK bets JontheEchidna would know.
<JontheEchidna> Not every Q Class has a K extended equivalent
<JontheEchidna> I seem to recall a list of the Q's that we want K in general. lemme see if I can pull it up
<JontheEchidna> hmm, no list. But in general if there is a K class it'll just replace the Q with a K\
<JontheEchidna> this is about as close as I could find, but it's in no way exhaustive: http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/API_to_Avoid
<ScottK> MelisU: If you see maco (or MsMaco) around, she recently started trying to convert to C++ and Qt/KDE stuff from C/GTK+.  She may have some advice.
<JontheEchidna> I'd also look at a simple KDE skeleton program, such as the one that is generated by kapptemplate, to see what goes into a basic KDE program
<JontheEchidna> basically for the KAboutData stuff that is needed I suppose
<MelisU> JontheEchidna: OK, cool. Thanks a lot
<MelisU> Quasel is mainly a Qt app,right?
<ScottK> MelisU: Quassel is a QT app with optional KDE integration (which we build with for Kubuntu)
<MelisU> ScottK: OK cool, I want to do something similar to retroshare ..
<jjesse> when does nixternal get back from riding his bike?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Retrying again.
<ScottK> jjesse: Assuming he survives, I think just after UDS.
<JontheEchidna> jjesse: he sent out the "out for a month" mail the 15th, so I guess he'll be back around then
 * ScottK defers to JontheEchidna's actual research
<jjesse> cause i got a lot of work for him lined up :)
<ScottK> Like that'll result in anything getting done.
<jjesse> ScottK: what having a list for nixternal do won't get anything done?
<ScottK> jjesse: How much does he normally do?
<jjesse> ok i understand your point now :)
<ryanakca> m4v, ScottK: Done
<m4v> ryanakca: thanks!
<ScottK> ryanakca: Thanks.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Did you see the second review I pointed out today?
<ScottK> The netbook one.
<ryanakca> ScottK: Nope, I only put up the extremetech one... I'll check the backlog
<ryanakca> markey: Added, thanks :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: http://community.zdnet.co.uk/blog/0,1000000567,10014384o-2000498448b,00.htm
<ryanakca> ScottK: Yep, added it :)
<ScottK> ryanakca: Excellent.  I really liked that one.  Thanks.
<markey> oi
<markey> gotta paste this (bit long, but worth it)
<markey> 09:12 < CIA-40> nihui * r1046024 messages/trunk/l10n-kde4/zh_CN/messages/extragear-multimedia/ (5 files): (log message trimmed)
<markey> 09:12 < CIA-40> update amarok translation.
<markey> 09:12 < CIA-40> sentence by sentence reviewed by nihui.
<tsimpson> use pastebin?
<markey> 09:12 < CIA-40> No launchpad translation should be committed kde upstream directly after this amarok stuff.
<markey> 09:12 < CIA-40> Quality is much more over than quantity.
<markey> 09:12 < CIA-40> Contribution is needed and welcomed, but launchpad ones are just like playground masses, at least now.
<markey> no
<markey> it wasn't that long after all :)
<markey> but might interest some of you
<tsimpson> nothing new there though ;)
<markey> ;)
<Sput> MelisU: in Quassel, we use wrappers for tool classes, e.g. our Icon class inherits either from KIcon or from QIcon, in the latter case we implement missing but needed bits ourselves (such as icon theme support)
<Sput> same for KAction/QAction and so on
<Sput> this concept keeps the #ifdefs in a few places rather than littering the codebase with them
<MelisU> Sput: Oh, good morning. Thanks. Was that added later on or a design choice from the start?
<Sput> MelisU: it was added later, though I had been thinking about that for quite a while before
<Sput> I've started carefully designing our own APIs to be KDE compatible for such things before actually implementing the KDE version
<MelisU> Sput: That is encouraging.
<MelisU> Sput: Besides icons what are other major areas where Qt needs changes?
<Sput> for some things, just replacing the Q by a K is enough (e.g. QColorDialog / KColorDialog), for others the K variant has added functionality that you need to code yourself in the Q version (then the wrapper class concept is the cleanest way IMHO)
<Sput> mmmh... notifications, shortcuts, toolbars, and the main window mostly
<Sput> plus system dialogs
<Sput> the only thing we really couldn't integrate properly is the alignment of UI form elements (KDE4 want labels to be right-aligned). since QFormLayout is *still* broken, we need to decide which way to go, and having left-aligned labels is the right thing on all platforms except KDE4
<MelisU> Sput: OK, so it can be added one at a time. Cool, that is nice.
<Sput> yes, we did it that way
<Sput> start with the main window, obviously, so you have the needed support in place
<Sput> oh, and having a cmake-based build system helps
<MelisU> Sput: OK, I still have to talk to upstream if they would accept the changes .. I have no desire maintaining a fork tbh.
<Sput> sure
<Sput> feel free to peek into our code base, looking for #ifdef HAVE_KDE should show you the places
<MelisU> Sput: It is early planning really, but the idea a social, encrypted, serverless message/data sharing system really facinates me.
<MelisU> Sput: I am too paranoid to rely on other peoples servers .. but I think I sould chat with the social desktop people too. Frank is a nice guy.
<Sput> yeah I find it quite exciting how these things start shaping up
<MelisU> me too. But I am still really unsure and maybe getting the blessing of some bright KDE will help.
<MelisU> *KDE devy
<MelisU> argh ... the keyboard on my EeePC is just too small :)
<tsimpson> bug #133937 is back
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 133937 in software-properties "software-properties-kde crashed with error " 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 27-28"" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/133937
<tsimpson> but it's an easy fix
<ulysses__> "You received this bug notification because you are a member of Kubuntu
<ulysses__> Members, which is a direct subscriber."
<ulysses__> I don't know, I am a kubuntu member o.O
<amichair> tsimpson: I fixed that one.
<tsimpson> amichair: well, it got unfixed ;)
<tsimpson> amichair: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/35301129/software-properties_0.75.4_0.75.5.diff is my fix
<amichair> tsimpson: or maybe it's a 3rd such place where a similar bug happens...
<tsimpson> this one is to do with gpg keys containing non ascii chars
<amichair> tsimpson: bug #350485 is what I fixed - sounds the same
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 350485 in software-properties "python2.6 crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in exists() with non-ascii filenames" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/350485
<tsimpson> similar, but a different bug
<amichair> tsimpson: and I made sure it imports gpg with latin/hebrew filenames for a test
<amichair> tsimpson: maybe it wasn't committed?
<tsimpson> yours is in saving the data, mine is in reading it back
<amichair> tsimpson: anyway I'm working on a few sp bugs (not yet committed)
<amichair> tsimpson: let me know if there's anything related I can help with or take a look at :-)
<tsimpson> I only noticed it because I wanted to try out the new ppa: style repositories
<tsimpson> I usually never use software-properties-kde
<amichair> tsimpson: it's my first time working on kubuntu, so I just picked a relatively simple package, and working on some simple bugfixes
<amichair> I've managed to recreate a crash and get the message "KCrash: Application 'software-properties-kde' crashing...", is there any way to see the stack trace at the time of crash?
<apachelogger> kde rev 1046024
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1046024&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1046024 | update amarok translation. sentence by sentence reviewed by nihui. No launchpad translation should be committed kde upstream ...
<apachelogger> markey: thanks for the pasty
<markey> np
<apachelogger> Sime: would be very nice if you could take a glimps at http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196800 :)
<ubottu> KDE bug 196800 in general "launched EnvyNG: crash in closure" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<Sime> apachelogger: it looks like the old "Qt doesn't like the QApplication being destroyed before the other stuff is destroyed" problem.
<Sime> apachelogger: the fix is easy enough.
 * apachelogger pokes yuriy
<Sime> apachelogger:  create a main() with the first bit of code in there. Make "app" global.
 * apachelogger pokes Riddell with bug 414572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414572 in kdeplasma-addons "KDE Microblogs plasmoid does not show friend timelines nor public timeline" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414572
<apachelogger> bug 415023 <- that is why lp master bugs are annoying
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 415023 in hal-info "brightness is broken on MSI WIND U100" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/415023
<apachelogger> look at the amount of people AND teams subscribed to this bug
<Nightrose> yea
 * Nightrose wishes she could unsubscribe from that one
<Nightrose> but it seems impossible
<amichair> do all qt events (e.g. mouse) come from the same thread?
<apachelogger> amichair: "mouse" is not an event :P
<apachelogger> it's an input device
<apachelogger> used to point and click on things :D
<amichair> grrrr
<amichair> :)
<apachelogger> amichair: seriously... what mous events are you talking about?
<apachelogger> dragndrop, hover?
<amichair> if the answer depends on this, then the answer would be 'no' :)
<amichair> either there's one event handler thread, or there's more than one
<apachelogger> not quite
<apachelogger> amichair: I doubt Qt works that way
<apachelogger> amichair: I probably should ask in #qt
<apachelogger> but if event handling follows the usual qt workflow than it is scoped to the QObject/QWidget and thus the thread of the object or widget
<apachelogger> a drag event might be implemented differently though
 * apachelogger doesnt see how this is relevant anyway, unless you are working on Qt itself :P
<amichair> apachelogger: I'm investigating bug 102792 crash, trying to see if I can rule out a race condition between toggle/change events of a treeview, to be precise
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 102792 in software-properties "MASTER [apport] software-properties-kde crashed with SIGSEGV in QTreeWidgetItem::setData()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/102792
<amichair> amichair: I know some framworks guarantee that gui events all come from the same thread, hence the question about qt
<apachelogger> amichair: AFAIK event processing is queued (such as almost everything in Qt, unless you do a manual override)
 * apachelogger thinks that issue might be specific to pyqt
<apachelogger> then again I always think that :)
<amichair> it's possible... there's nothing in the sp soft-props code that pops up as candidate yet
<amichair> apachelogger: but since I have very little experience with soft-props, python, pyqt and qt, I'm trying to learn the basics as I go along :-) (thanks!)
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> sp is not localized because of a bug
<apachelogger> fun
<apachelogger> :D
<amichair> apachelogger: strange... there's one call to set_modified_sourcelist that if commented out, stops the crash from happening.
<amichair> apachelogger:  but if I inline the entire method contents in place of the call, it doesn't crash either.
<amichair> apachelogger: and if I put a return statement in the first line of the method, it does crash
<amichair> apachelogger:  it's like the stack frame gets messed up or something... who would do such a thing? and for god's sake, why??
 * apachelogger runs his head against the wall
<apachelogger> amichair: no clue, maybe Sime knows
 * apachelogger is fighting with l10n
<apachelogger> yay QGroupBox.title() strips html formatting for some reason
<maco> *snort* just saw a dent  of someone switching from kubuntu to ubuntu because they're sick of the "krashing"
<apachelogger> actuall
<apachelogger> y
<apachelogger> awoga
<apachelogger> gtk version uses <b>foobar</b> Qt does not
<apachelogger> yet .po only conatains the <b>foobar</b> version
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I hate that crap
<apachelogger> I hate it all
<apachelogger> I hate it so hard that I could throw up
<apachelogger> right now
<apachelogger> right here
<apachelogger> just because of that and the bazillion other issues that are only caused by insanity in a component or another
 * Nightrose hugs apachelogger and takes him for a dance
<apachelogger> #~ msgid "_Check for updates automatically:"
<apachelogger> #~ msgstr "_Automatisch auf Aktualisierungen prüfen:"
<apachelogger> note them #~
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> ha
<apachelogger> stuff from our ui files dont even seem to matter
<apachelogger> \o/
<apachelogger> Nightrose: honey, please do something
<apachelogger> them blue headed step child implementations are so ugly
<Nightrose> :(
<Nightrose> would a good soup help?
<Nightrose> i was about to make one
<apachelogger> dont think so
<Nightrose> hmmm
<apachelogger> wellz
<apachelogger> I think I squeezed as much translation out of that crap as possible
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> how cool is that
<apachelogger> everything sez the string should get translated
<apachelogger> but it does not
<apachelogger> awesome
<ScottK> apachelogger: Timelord in the news: http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Project-Timelord-Kubuntu-to-Become-Even-Better
<apachelogger> what an incredible waste of time
<apachelogger> ScottK: yeah, saw that already :)
<apachelogger> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/software-properties/main/revision/585
<apachelogger> ugly python ftw!
<Sput> apachelogger: well, Qt does start multiple threads you never see in your program
<Sput> so even a "single threaded Qt application" starts about 4 threads
<jwisser> Anyone know why this is in Konqueror? http://flic.kr/p/7dQCcL
<Sime> apachelogger: It looks like you are trying to stuff a square peg in a round hole there....
<apachelogger> Sime: yeah, that happens when you want to share translations between gtk and kde
<apachelogger> + I need non-invasive solutions so that I can improve the translations in 9.10
<Sime> ouch...
<Sput> or maybe invasive ones?
<apachelogger> Sput: I can not change strings or add new ones or stuff
<apachelogger> but the concept applied for that particular applicaiton are fundamentally wrong in terms of l10n sharing between the GTK and KDE UI
<Sput> hmkay
<apachelogger> so I need to fight the issues instead of squashing them with superior love
<Sput> what about buttseks instead of superior love?
<Sput> that'll show them issues!
<apachelogger> Sput: that does not qualify for stable update either :P
<ryanakca> yuriy: Any ideas for bug 389245 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389245 in kubuntu-website "[wiki] top title doesn't have separators and is redundant" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389245
<ScottK> NCommander: Could you take a look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.6.0~beta1-1ubuntu1/+build/1328646 - My barely trained reading says it's a portability but it'd be very nice to get fixed upstream before Qt 4.6 releases.
<ulysses__> I had just now a strange 'crash', I worked, and then the X disappear, I could only reach tty1-6, and after that the X reloaded, but my session...
<ulysses__> no crash report, no error message, nothing
<amichair> say I fixed a few bugs in a branch, what then? do I need to find a guru willing to volunteer to review it and merge it? I'd be happy to get some feedback so I can do better as I proceed...
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> how nice is that
<apachelogger> I cant remove the indicator crap unless I am in edit-panel mode
<apachelogger> you know what
<apachelogger> that does it
<apachelogger> see you in a week or so
 * apachelogger seriously need to consider whether it is worth dealing with all that shit
<Quintasan> what, plasma on symbian. w00t
<jwisser> Can someone explain to me exactly what the Kubuntu Council is? I assume it's a sort of steering committee, but I can't find much information on exactly how much control/influence they have, and how they wield it.
<ScottK> jwisser: They are elected by Kubuntu Members.  They take the final decisions on Kubuntu development for each cycle and resolve any disputes within the community.
<jwisser> ScottK: And are Kubuntu Members strictly developers?
<ScottK> No.
<jwisser> By what criteria are they elected?
<ScottK> It's essentially the same rules as Ubuntu members, but with a Kubuntu focus.
<ScottK> The Kubuntu Council is not all developers either.
<jwisser> ::nods::
<jwisser> If they make final decisions, does that mean they can suggest areas that need bug fixes and other work, or do they get say on what's included and what's not?
<jwisser> Slash where can I learn about this so I'm not wasting your time?
<ScottK> It's on wiki.kubuntu.org somewhere ....
<Nightrose> jwisser: generally the community decides
<Nightrose> we have regular meetings for example
<ScottK> Anyone can suggest stuff, but since this is mostly a volunteer organization there isn't much directing.
<jwisser> nightrose: What's in and what's out, you mean?
<Nightrose> but if we can't come to a conclusion the coulcil takes a decision
<ScottK> Generally what's in is defined by what people are willing to volunteer time to work on.
<Nightrose> well decisions on default programs have been made by the council before yea
<Nightrose> right
<jwisser> ScottK: I guess the point I'm trying to get at is whether there's anyone who holds people toes to the fire regarding a given release not having something broken in it.
<Nightrose> the council really really seldomly has to make a decision
<jwisser> *people's
<ScottK> jwisser: Developers generally do that collectively.
<ScottK> Not sucking is something we're all pretty committed to.
<jwisser> ScottK: But that predominantly revolves around directly-code-related issues, yeah? For example, say a random window—call it the kpackagekit authentication window, 'cause that's what it was—takes up huge amounts of unnecessary vertical space, and can't be resized.
<jwisser> Does anyone jump on design issues like that?
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> I whine about kpackagekit incessently.
<ScottK> Also one of the Kubuntu Council members is the head of the KDE usability project.
<ScottK> That doesn't hurt either.
<jwisser> Good deal. Can I file design issues as bugs, then?
<jwisser> Like the weird Windows-shield-appearing-in-Konqueror issue I linked to earlier?
<ScottK> Certainly, but generally we'll defer to upstream on such things.  It's actually better to file there.
<jwisser> That makes sense, but it does seem like depending on upstream devs and designers leaves a lot of room for uncontrolled brokenness.
<jwisser> (I'm sure this conversation has been hashed out a hundred times before, I'm just trying to understand how things work for myself.)
<ScottK> One of the Kubuntu core values is that we are a KDE distro, so we stick close to upstream for most things.
<ScottK> KDE upstream development is a lot more integrated (as I understand it) than Gnome's so this isn't a risky as it might sound to you.
 * txwikinger doesn't get the KDE-Windows comparison
<txwikinger> KDE can be customize in far too many ways that my desktop ever be mixed up with windows
<jwisser> txwikinger: http://flic.kr/p/7dQCcL is all I was talking about.
<txwikinger> Ah... well sorry....
 * txwikinger is already again behind schedule and watching SEC games is not helping either
<amichair> say I fixed a few bugs in a branch, what then? do I need to find a guru willing to volunteer to review it and merge it? I'd be happy to get some feedback so I can do a better job :-)
<jwisser> txwikinger: I wasn't comparing KDE to Windows, but since you mention it the KDE application launcher menu smells a bit too strongly of the Windows Start bar for my taste.
<txwikinger> well.. don't use it :D
<txwikinger> there are other things you can use
<jwisser> It seems difficult to market something when there's no particular group of people setting absolutely definite requirements for a given release until a month or two before final release (as I understand it).
<Ash-Fox> You know, I get some weird technical support requests from time to time, but this guy beats all... He wants me to teach him how to read better so he can become a DBA.
<kwwii> Riddell: ping?
<kwwii> Riddell (or anyone who can answer)...is the KDM theme from upstream?
<kwwii> and if so, which upstream? oxygen, etc?
<Ash-Fox> I haven't seen it in other distributions.
<ScottK> kwwii: I'm almost certain it is.  We had an artwork spec for Karmic, but nothing got done with it.
<kwwii> ScottK: yeah, I know that I didn't do anything :p
<ScottK> Ash-Fox: I think we're the only ones NOT to customize it.
<ScottK> Thus we get to be unique with zero effort. ;-)
<kwwii> mark is apparently impressed with it :)
<Ash-Fox> Haha, ScottK, I remember when some people disliked Kubuntu for customizing things from upstream.
<ScottK> kwwii: The only artwork thing I think that got done last cycle is the installer stuff got blinged up with help from upstream.
<ScottK> Ash-Fox: We deserved some of it too.
<kwwii> for lucid I am going to suggest that i work more on kubuntu
<kwwii> see what comes of that ;)
<Ash-Fox> ScottK, I'm not entirely convinced, for people flaming for Konqueror's toolbar customizations... Honestly, the thing was horrible from upstream
<ScottK> kwwii: Excellent.
<ScottK> Ash-Fox: I didn't say we deserved all of it.
<Ash-Fox> Billion button hell :)
<Ash-Fox> ScottK, true. ;)
<ScottK> kwwii: I think KDE4 is really starting to come together and we've got a good shot at a really great LTS release for Kubuntu.  Having some artwork help would be huge.
<jwisser> The LTS release does seem like a great opportunity.
<jwisser> ScottK: Am I getting my timeline wrong for feature/UI freeze?
<ScottK> What timeline?
<jwisser> Sorry, it was back up a ways.
<jwisser> It seems like those freezes don't occur until a month or two before release.
<ScottK> jwisser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
 * ScottK needs to go be "Driver of teenagers" for a while.  See you in a bit.
<jwisser> ScottK: Safe driving!
<jwisser> The thing is, if Kubuntu is going to be promoted to non-Kubuntu/RandomLinux users, there needs to be something to definitively promote. Just being a KDE dpkg-based distro is not really enough to stand out and attract new users.
<jwisser> Does anyone else see this as a problem?
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: just curiosity, can't we keep for now kubuntu-menu icons in kdelibs?
<JontheEchidna> It's not being used and it makes the diff really large
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: it's used if you want change kde logo in kickoff, just go in application launcher setting -> icon and type "kubuntu" and you can have kubuntu logo
<Lex79> I saw much karmic screenshoot with kubuntu logo in my forum
<amichair> jwisser: depends who u'r trying to promote to... for the average windows user, 'linux' and 'ubuntu' and 'ubuntu with kde' are all about the same... just maybe different looks
<Lex79> maybe because I wrote in forum how to change kde logo to kubuntu logo :)
<JontheEchidna> it's available from kde-look anyhow. Most users will never see it
<jwisser> amichair: Precisely. The idea being that Kubuntu should have something promoters can call on to demonstrate that it's unique and special and you should try it.
<JontheEchidna> Plus I think there were issues about brand pollution by mixing the two logos
<JontheEchidna> I wouldn't adovcate including it until we've talked about it with upstream
<amichair> jwisser: for those users it won't make much of a difference... if you're lucky they've heard of 'ubuntu' from some friend, which makes kubuntu familiar by association. if they also like blue, they'll give it a shot over ubuntu. I think a screenshot is nearly all you can hope to sell.
<jwisser> That's how things are *now*. That is not how they should be in the *future*.
<jwisser> The reason Ubuntu rose to what prominence it has it that it had features (namely user-friendliness) not common in other distros.
<amichair> jwisser: when the year of linux on the desktkop arrives, I'll agree :-)
<amichair> jwisser: I think what made the difference is the community, and marketing as such
<amichair> jwisser: and again, kubuntu gets that by association
<claydoh> tough question to ask : are/will we be trying to attract users really? Or rather are we trying to be the super-easy newbie-friendly distro, or do we get that by association?
<amichair> jwisser: do u have any ideas for something u can really promote to such users?
<jwisser> amichair: That's what I'm trying to find out—what is there that we can promote?
<claydoh> too many questions we need to answer still
<jwisser> claydoh: Good questions. My impression (under Project Timelord) is that Kubuntu wants new users. Possibly I'm wrong.
<dtchen> I think new users is a bit tangential to the proposal
<jwisser> Getting reputations by association is nice, but Windows didn't get where it is by living on the reputation of DOS or Mac OS. For any particular project to gain attention, it needs to have features of its own to trumpet.
<claydoh> jwisser: I assume any distro wants more users, but I don't think anyone has figured out how that fits in with being a KDE-only distro, and an Ubuntu deriviative, etc
<jwisser> I guess my question, then, is why would we *not* be trying to attract new users?
<jwisser> claydoh: Which is what I'm trying to encourage people to do. :-)
<jwisser> Project Timelord calls for vision; I'm trying to find out who's got it. ;-)
<amichair> jwisser: I'm not sure windows every had it's own features to target. it just aimed lots of marketing at demographics who were never exposed to computers in that way.
<amichair> jwisser: and we need to do the same, but with 'never exposed' replaces with 'never exposed to anything but windows'
<jwisser> amichair: I don't think most of the first generations of Windows users were totally unexposed to the desktop metaphor. If I remember my timeline correctly, Macs were pretty big news first.
<jwisser> amichair: So the question becomes, what do we have that's better than what other people have? Or, more generally, *why should people switch*?
<claydoh> jwisser: :) we still need to define a 'target audience' which is tough to do, I wouldn't want that job,  but it may be necessary, Developing that so-called kubuntu vision will probably help define that
<jwisser> And for me, three selling points are 1) free (gratis), 2) open source (libré), and 3) customizable.
<jwisser> But what sells to me won't sell to everyone, so we need to define a vision, make it happen, and promote it to the people it's aimed at.
<amichair> I agree, but I think nobody cares about #2, some care about #1 (but a whole lot just pirate windows anyway)
<claydoh> what sells it to me is KDE, KDE, and package management and other debian/ubuntu underpinnings :)
<jwisser> amichair: As I said, that's why we need to find the things that *will* appeal to them.
<jwisser> claydoh: Damn skippy, with regard to apt/dpkg, etc.
<amichair> my first guess would be looks and/or desktop experience
<jwisser> I've never been a KDE fan; I just broke off my love—well, lukewarm fondness—affair with Gnome. What do you love about KDE?
<amichair> not as much customizations, as most users never go beyond switching a wallpaper, if someone shows them how to
<amichair> for a simple example: ppl that come over and want to check mail, see wobbly windows on my desktop and say 'hey, is this linux? cool!' (a true story)
<claydoh> I like it customizations over gnome, though I personally don't customize a lot as Kubuntu has it pretty close to how I like it anyway
<jwisser> amichair: I personally wonder how much of that is just not knowing what they can do. I've always wondered if Linux might have more success if it (where "it"="some distro) ran a "Make your computer… yours." campaign.
<amichair> jwisser: interesting question
<jwisser> Or "Computing… your way".
<claydoh> esp back in the kde3 days, kubuntu's kde implementation meant I needed to fix less look-n-feel stuff
<jwisser> Most people don't even know that you can change the location of the Start bar in Windows.
<amichair> I'm sure there's a market for that (maybe teens?)
<jwisser> amichair: Bingo. The emerging market.
<amichair> there's also a lot of ppl that are scared of computers and change, and change in computers. they just want it to work (for the extremely small subset of apps/actions they use)
<jwisser> People who are getting their own first computer and 1) want it to work exactly as they say it should or 2) have no previous experiences.
<jwisser> amichair: And Linux can be *awesome* at that.
<claydoh> amichair: we have a *lot* of kde3 die-hards that really don't like change
<jwisser> So maybe there need to be several different kinds of outreach: one aimed at teens and people in emerging markets, and one (based on install-and-run-no-updates) that emphasizes how well Linux will keep working if just left alone.
<jwisser> As opposed to how Windows (and even OS X) crap up over time.
<claydoh> I wonder if we should target general linux users in the beginning, then once we gather steam, developers, better public acceptance, and developers, then start targeting new users once we have the resources :)
<amichair> I think one of the hard questions is how to make the out-of-the-box experience similar enough to windows for everyone to feel at home, but different enough for them to be curious and feel there's something 'cooler' here. it's a very subtle balance.
<jwisser> claydoh: I think finding public acceptance through wooing current Linux users is a fallacy.
<amichair> I agree. it makes more sense to get more users, and some precentage of them will end up contributing.
<jwisser> amichair: I really think part of the answer to that is in leaving the desktop mostly as it is (default toolbar, etc.) and then hammering promotional materials with "Look what your desktop can do"-type stuff.
<amichair> e.g. windows developers which convert...
<amichair> jwisser: and, making it *really* easy to find the customizations.
<jwisser> amichair: 100%. They can't be hidden away.
<jwisser> I've always found Gnome *easier* to customize, although the customization may not ultimately be as complete.
<amichair> like maybe a single 'customization center' link on the taskbar, that gives u all options by category, app, search... as opposed to nested system settings, and per-app configurations u have to find for urself
<claydoh> how do we target the new users (and make/create the tools needed to make kubuntu easier to use a-la Ubuntu) without getting more devs?
<claydoh> jwisser: I am not disagreeing with you on this though
<jwisser> amichair: Interesting idea. If we were to push customization, it would make sense to put it *somewhere* easy to find. I have a squicky feeling about the taskbar, though; not sure why.
<amichair> jwisser: that's just an example :-)
<jwisser> claydoh: It's a good question, and one I don't have a strong enough sense of how badly this community needs devs to answer.
<jwisser> claydoh: I take it there's not an overwhelming abundance?
<amichair> jwisser: the point is - to have it somehow centralized, so that *every* user knows exactly where the 'customization place' is
<claydoh> I think just  showing all the things KDE4 can already do is utterly important  and probably easy to do
<jwisser> amichair: Definitely.
<jwisser> Have you both seen Apple's commercials for the iPhone? The "There's an app for that" one?
<jwisser> *ones
<JontheEchidna> ^is there an app for that? :P
<jwisser> I think those could be a model for how to demonstrate a feature or customization option at a time.
<amichair> nope, I don't watch much tv
<amichair> maybe also make short videos showing off options and how to find and use them... users today are sure good at watching short videos.
<jwisser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szrsfeyLzyg is a decent example.
<jwisser> amichair: that's exactly what I mean.
<jwisser> Videos that highlight one feature (two is stretching it) at a time.
<jwisser> Or a really awesome feature that an app has that's not common on other OSes.
<claydoh> and even I can make a screencast nowadays :)
<jwisser> Absolutely. Wouldn't hurt us to find out which of us has the best voice (and/or taste in background music :-P), but definitely doable.
<jwisser> I think if we can nail down some cool stuff that's coming up in the next release (or even stuff that's really shiny about KDE), we could produce some pretty slick videos by release day.
<jwisser> Preferably by a month or so ahead of time at minimum.
<jwisser> The handy thing about being an underdog is that if we make a concerted marketing/promotional effort, we can probably get media attention just by doing that.
<jwisser> At least, if we do a half-decent job of it.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-11-08
<amichair> ...and deliver what we promote
<amichair> no silly usability bugs
<jwisser> amichair: I cannot tell you how right you are.
<amichair> e.g. the software-properties (repo sources dialog) bugs I've been fixing for the past couple of days... they wouldn't pass a 30-minute qa session in any commercial company
<amichair> and the whole app is just a gui, there's no real technical problem here...
<jwisser> amichair: You are my new best friend.
<amichair> well I hope I can make things a tad better :-)
<jwisser> That is exactly the kind of thing that needs to get fixed.
<claydoh> just having these dialogs means Kubuntu is  going to be better :)
<claydoh> you folks rock!
<claydoh> oooh what a horse race! literally
 * claydoh is watching the breeders  cup for some odd reason
<jwisser> So who else do we need to convince about this? (amichair and claydoh)
<amichair> lol... I thought I wasn't getting some 'horse race' proverb from somewhere around the world ;-)
<jwisser> amichair: I had a moment of that, too.
<amichair> I think it has to come up here (or in the lists) with the major kubuntu devs
<jwisser> amichair: And that's my question; I haven't been here long enough to know who those are.
<claydoh> probably no one to convince, I think all the 'players' are/would be on board  thats why we have Timelord - to get more peeps involved and help form what we are going to become
<amichair> me neither :-)
<amichair> claydoh: yes, I meant not as much 'convincing' as getting everyone's mind-share on this
<jwisser> claydoh: It seems like some people who are determined to stick as closely as possible to the KDE upstream aren't liable to be pleased about the idea of pushing customization.
<claydoh> apachelogger, Scott K, Rid dell, and a number of others
<jwisser> Or at least, the idea of including an-easier-to-find customization center.
<amichair> so maybe we can get the KDE ppl to do it :-)
<claydoh> jwisser: customization can take many forms, but I think some small things are possible
<jwisser> claydoh: Nice thing about this channel is that I've already spoken to two of the three you mention by name. Good deal. :-)
<jwisser> claydoh: I'm not pushing for OOTB customization, just easier access to it for individual users.
<jwisser> amichair: Dur. I'm still in closed-source mindset from using my Mac. I forget you can go ask people nicely.
<claydoh> jwisser: that probably would be better for upstream as it would elp out KDE greatly
 * jwisser goes to find the KDE dev channel.
<claydoh> re: the horse race, the favorite came from last place and ended up  winning - and setting history as the first female horse to win the race
<amichair> claydoh: we're making history here :-)
<claydoh> amichair: looks like it :)
<jwisser> Gotta say, I'm excited about the possibilities. :-)
 * amichair wishes he could make a living of open source dev
<jwisser> For now, I'm just gonna start reading #kde-devel. I don't want to go ask for something until the Kubuntu community as a whole is behind it.
<amichair> jwisser: go a head and mingle :-)
<jwisser> How bad would the reaction be to including a closed-source app on the Kubuntu desktop? Theoretically speaking?
<claydoh> jwisser: never by default, will never happen
<claydoh> it would go very badly i am sure
<claydoh> jwisser: which app?
<JontheEchidna> Ubuntu policy wouldn't allow it even if everybody wanted it :P
<claydoh> JontheEchidna beat me to that point
<jwisser> Unfortunate. I was just thinking it would be extraordinarily badass if we could get the Doubletwist guys to port to Linux. "Just works" synching with craptons of media players and smartphones out of the box? Yes, please.
<jwisser> Hmmm.
<jwisser> I wonder if we could convince them to collaborate with Kubuntu devs on a FOSS version for Linux.
<jwisser> It occurred to me the other day that an app like that would to a long way toward distinguishing a given Linux distro.
<jwisser> Particularly because I'm pretty sure they're working on iPhone syncing…
<jwisser> Imagine being the first distro with full iPhone sync.
<jwisser> Better still if we could add support for the Pre, as well.
<jwisser> Talk about your killer app for a lot of users.
<jwisser> But, possibly I am crazy.
<claydoh> its gotta be FOSS tho, else we become linspire or worse :)
<jwisser> ::shivers:: Fair enough. None of that around here.
<amichair> jwisser: well, we won't be the first - if they port, many distros will include it as well. Not that I think that's a bad thing :-)
<JontheEchidna> one thing I've found is that it's very hard to be unique
<jwisser> Ehhh, we could be the first. Little creative release timing. ;-)
<jwisser> And a late announcement.
<JontheEchidna> we are pretty much first among the regular 6-month distros
<jwisser> Not for long, sure, but we could be first to market and get a reputation for getting cool stuff done.
<jwisser> And if you want new devs, that should bring a few in.
<amichair> is it possible in bzr to update the log message for a commited revision?
 * JontheEchidna would like to know too
<JontheEchidna> I usually just bzr uncommit when that happens
<JontheEchidna> which is inconvenient, to say the least
<amichair> JontheEchidna: r u a long time kubuntu dev?
<JontheEchidna> I've been contributing since mid-2008, so not too terribly long-time compared to some here
<ScottK> jwisser: What's the only netbook oriented KDE distro in the world?
<ScottK> Being first is a good thing and we can do it if we pick some right things to be first at.
<ScottK> Marketing works in more than one direction.
<amichair> ScottK: good point! but how would u translate that for someone that has no idea what kde is?
<ScottK> In 6 months if several distros are pestering the netbook devs for stuff, where will their first attention go?
<ScottK> Hopefully to us.
<ScottK> amichair: Part of the problem is that end users are really who you market to for netbooks.
<ScottK> The target market for netbooks is people making OEM decisions.
<ScottK> There is money in being pre-installed.
<ScottK> That drives a different kind of argument.
<amichair> true
<ScottK> It is really hard to make existing GTK+ stuff scale down to netbooks.  That's why Canonical has a huge mobile team.
<ScottK> Qt/KDE 4, it's dead easy.
<amichair> if these ppl hear kde, is that enough to give us a few extra points?
<ScottK> Nokia didn't buy Trolltech for charity.
<amichair> also, do scaling issues translate to oem problems, or ubuntu dev problems?
<ScottK> Qt is the future in small form factor computing compared to GTK.  It's already known the Maemo 6 will be Qt.
<ScottK> amichair: Both.
<amichair> cool (for us :-) )
<ScottK> The future may be Android or something else, but between GTK and Qt, I think in the next couple of years, Qt is the clear winner.
<ScottK> amichair: Look at the size of the Canonical team working on Ubuntu Mobile desktop/launcher and look at us with 2 upstream devs and a few of us working part time.
<ScottK> The value position for an OEM in terms of cost risk is substantially lower with a Qt/KDE solution.
<bjoern_> Hi, I need help. I just upgraded from jaunty to karmic and couldn't reboot.
<ScottK> KDE is shinier than Gnome too.
<amichair> yes, shiny is why I'm here :-)
<jwisser> ::laughs:: Shiny is what kept me away for so long.
<ScottK> I heard someone at say that at install fests they just give Kubuntu CDs to people that ask for it or people that say Ubuntu is ugly.
<jwisser> (Sorry, forgot to set away while making dinner.)
<bjoern_> The upgrade terminated between installing and clean up, but I got a reboot anouncement which I followed.
<ScottK> bjoern_: Did you try in #kubuntu?  That's the help channel.
<amichair> is promotion/marketing necessary in that case? or is it just about finding the right half-dozen oem decision makers and sending someone to talk to them?
<ScottK> amichair: That's promotion/marketing.
<jwisser> amichair: Still counts as promotion and marketing. ;-)
<amichair> ok... u know what I mean :-)
<ScottK> One thing we need is a really shiny demo mode.
<jwisser> That's some of the hardest marketing to do, in fact, as a lot of those people have a small staff dedicated to keeping the riffraff away.
<ScottK> If we had that, a Kubuntu based netbook would fly off the shelves.
<bjoern_> ScottK: Sorry, yes, but I didn't got an answer.
<ScottK> bjoern_: What happens when you try to boot?
<amichair> ScottK: demo mode? isn't the regular user experience the aim of shininess?
<ScottK> amichair: It needs to look sexy on a store shelf.
<ScottK> This is about marketing still.
<amichair> ScottK: that's my point... it needs to look that way all the time! if someone borrows my netbook to check their mail, they shold be jelous within 30 seconds...
<bjoern_> ScottK: menu.lst had still the old kernel which didn't boot. And for the new kernel there is no initrd.
<ScottK> bjoern_: How about #ubuntu then.  That's common between Kubuntu and Ubuntu.
<jwisser> amichair: That's so, but have you been in an Apple store?
 * ScottK isn't so good with those kinds of problems.
<ScottK> amichair: That too.
<bjoern_> ScottK: OK, thanks I will try there.
<jwisser> They have machines set up to cycle into sexy ad screensavers.
<amichair> I think viral marketing is quite important for gizmos (which netbooks still are)
<jwisser> ScottK: KNE is going to ship with Ubuntu One enabled, right?
<ScottK> jwisser: Not decided for 10.04.  We'd need someone to write a KDE client.
<jwisser> ScottK: Then we need someone to write a KDE client. No-hitch syncing for the average (l)user is something Linux traditionally sucks at. We have an opportunity to be awesome here.
<ScottK> So point one in the marketing plan is a section of kubuntu.org that this theoretical OEM VP of engineering would look at and go "Wow, I need to have someone look into this."
<jwisser> As long as point zero is actually having the features. ;-)
<ScottK> Part of the reason to focus marketing on the OEMs is OEM service contracts come with funding so Kubuntu has more paid devs and the abilty to do more stuff.
<ScottK> jwisser: Certainly.
<ScottK> jwisser: Much of the value propositon for Kubuntu Netbook exists today based on the technology and what we've already done.
<ScottK> So we can start to tell the story.
<jwisser> ::contemplates:: Working with OEMs could also give us an opportunity on flawless operation on certain hardware.
<jwisser> *to ensure
<ScottK> Yes.  The existing Canonical OEM contracts are why Kubuntu Netbook works on as much hardware as it does.
<jwisser> ScottK: I'm just thinking it would be fantastic if our hypothetical OEM could sell a netbook/desktop combo by going "Holy crow, look at the syncing! Isn't that fantastic?"
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> Unfortunately Ubuntu One only sync's between Linux machines, so it's of no help for someone wanting to sync between a Windows desktop and a Linux netbook.
<jwisser> Could some enterprising Windows dev theoretically write a client?
<ScottK> (and I have mentioned this point to them and they are waiting for a community developed Windows client)
<ScottK> jwisser: Yes
<jwisser> Well, I wasn't even expecting a Windows client.
<ScottK> OK, I think for what you're looking for it's essential.
<jwisser> I was thinking that possibly we could get some OEMs to try to sell *ubuntu netbook/desktop combos on the distinction of Ubuntu One alone.
<ScottK> It's not worth our time to do marketing work that just cannabalizes the existing Linux netbook market.
<ScottK> I see.
<jwisser> ::nods:: Fair point.
<ScottK> For syncing, and OEM would be better off, at least today, making a deal to preinstall a dropbox client.
<ScottK> and/an
<jwisser> Right. We need something to convince them that's not so. :-)
<ScottK> Today it is so.
<jwisser> Why, specifically?
<ScottK> Dropbox is cross platform.
 * jwisser waves aside cross-platformness.
<jwisser> Anything else?
<ScottK> "This will help you sell more netbooks to people that already use Linux on their desktops" is no help.
<ScottK> Dropbox is cheaper for more space.
<jwisser> 50GB for $10 is identical, no?
<ScottK> jwisser: I'd encourage you to do some research on why people think Nokia bought Trolltech.  I suspect that will help you understand the engineering reasons OEMs want a Qt/KDE solution even if they don't know it.
<ScottK> OK, they've changed it then.  Initially it was 10
 * jwisser goes to do some research on the subject.
<amichair> who do I need to pay around here to review and merge some bugfixes?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna is Mr. Bugs.
<ScottK> amichair: What do you have?
<amichair> I'm working on software-properties
<ScottK> OK.  It's Python, right?
<amichair> yep
<ScottK> OK.  I can review that.
<amichair> I'm new to that as well, so would love to get feedback
<ScottK> OK.  I'm a medium grade Python hacker.  We'll see.
 * amichair is trying to figure out where is bzr branch lives...
<amichair> oh wait, I need to push (sorry, svn user...)
<amichair> is it just 'bzr push'?
<maco> tell it where if you havent before
<maco> like bzr push lp:~amichair/software-properties/doing-stuff
<maco> doing-stuff being your branch name
<maco> ~amichair being your launchpad account
<maco> assuming you were going to do it by pushing somewhere and doing a merge request. i dont think all the sponsors are clear on that process yet though, so debdiffs are still popular
<amichair> how can I tell if it's already associated with a remote location?
<jwisser> In case anyone was wondering, this is what we need to *not* do with our marketing: http://phones.verizonwireless.com/motorola/droid/
<maco> amichair: i'm looking...
<maco> amichair: bzr info
<amichair> maco: ok, I suspected so and didn't see it, so I'll just try what u recommended above
<ScottK> amichair: You have to commit before you push.
<dtchen> you may want to look at other branches, too, that aren't listed in 'bzr info'
<maco> oh right...svn users arent used to that
<amichair> ScottK: yes, I commited every fix in a separate revision - good habits from svn :-)
<amichair> hehe
<ScottK> OK.
<dtchen> 'bzr info' can be misleading, since you're not confined to what's in .bzr/branch/branch.conf
<amichair> maco: bad-habitted ppl aren't used to that :-)
<amichair> why is it sending > 10M ? isn't it supposed to be sending only diffs?
<maco> amichair: i meant svn people arent used to a 2-step process.  with svn you just commit and it goes remote always right? whereas here you commit locally and push to get it to the remote server
<maco> probably because the original doesnt exist at ~amichair/ yet
<amichair> maco: yep, exactly.
<maco> and future pushes to the same spot will be just the diff
<amichair> maco: oh, I figured since it's branched off an existing project, it would know that...
<maco> i think this is also the difference between branching and...um i think cloning?
<maco> one has the entire history. the other doesn
<maco> t
<amichair> I started it off with 'bzr branch'...
<amichair> well I don't mind, as long as I'm doing what's considered right for u guys :-)
<amichair> ok, done
<amichair> now where do I find it? what url do I give ScottK to review?
<maco> ah ok...so there's branch and  checkout...
<maco> go to your launchpad page and hit the code button
<maco> and it should be listed as one of your branches
<amichair> oh I see - it's 'Branches'. my very first branch!
<amichair> yes and it seems to have all previous history too
<amichair> hmm... no indication of where it actually branched off from the main project
<maco> yeah...i think "init" followed by "checkout" wouldnt have previous history
<dtchen> it won't unless you're using using stacking
<maco> dtchen: wont what?
<dtchen> it won't give any indication
<maco> ohok
<dtchen> that's more of a loggerhead issue, however
<amichair> maco: I read that co just takes the main code and tries to push it back there, which I can't. branch lets me work in my own area.
<amichair> so, does this look the way u'd like it to? https://code.launchpad.net/~amichai2/software-properties/fixes
<amichair> (wish I could change that 2 to an r... really confusing)
<dtchen> almost
<dtchen> remember to use the correct changelog-closing syntax, which is LP: #foo
<dtchen> if you forget the colon or the hash, it's omitted.
<amichair> ok, good to know
<amichair> dtchen: any way to update the log message retroactively?
<dtchen> also, debcommit(1) is a good thing
<dtchen> amichair: the log message isn't that important; the changelog entries are more so
<amichair> dtchen: what's that?
<dtchen> amichair: a highly recommended tool
<dtchen> if you have devscripts installed (and you should), check the man page for it
<adiroiban1> hi. Kubuntu install UI app is using the same strings (text) as Ubuntu Ubiquity ?
<amichair> I don't, and I will :-)
<adiroiban1> or it is a different package ?
<dtchen> in a nutshell, you generate commit messages based on entries in debian/changelog. The correct bzr/LP syntax for --fixes is done automatically.
<amichair> woah... quite a few dev scripts there :-p
<ScottK> adiroiban1: I'm pretty sure it's different.
<ScottK> shtylman: ^^^ ?
<adiroiban1> ScottK: can you please point me to the source package / project of the kubuntu-installer
<adiroiban1> thanks!
<ScottK> adiroiban1: It's in the same source package (ubiquity)
<ScottK> It's just a different front end
<ScottK> shtylman will know for sure.
<adiroiban1> ok. looking at the ubiquity source, it looks like 99% of the strings  are reused
<adiroiban1> reused / shared
<amichair> dtchen: so I manually edit changelog, then use debcommit [files] instead of bzr commit -m?
<dtchen> amichair: just debcommit -n
<dtchen> amichair: and if that's satisfactory, do the real commit without -n
<dtchen> amichair: debcommit takes care of bzr commit -m, as you'll note
<amichair> dtchen: oki, and what's the standard for changelog entries?
<dtchen> amichair: I'm only referring to the changelog syntax for closing bugs
<dtchen> LP: #foo
<dtchen> there's some LP-fu on the backend that will link your bzr branch(es) to the bugs, too
<amichair> dtchen: bug in general, I see there's urgency, indentation, etc...
<dtchen> ah, yes, follow the indentation
<amichair> dtchen: or if I want to give a better explanation than the bug description, etc.
<dtchen> urgency doesn't really matter as much for Ubuntu source packages
<maco> dont change the urgency
<maco> as a general rule
<maco> most ubuntu devs dont, some dont even realize that it has an effect and just assume its a debian-only thing. it doesnt have a huge effect really anyway...
<amichair> and email address, and datetime... is there a tool that generates all this as well?
<maco> yes
<ScottK> dch -i
<dtchen> it does affect build priority, but not in an obvious manner [and not for the typical source upload]
<maco> in .bashrc
<maco> export DEBEMAIL='maco.m@ubuntu.com'
<maco> export DEBFULLNAME='Mackenzie Morgan'
<maco> thats in mine
<maco> set to what yours should be
<maco> and then dch will know what data to fill in
<maco> wow looking at .bashrc may have just told me why i cant get ibus working. i left the s off...
<maco> no seele? aww
<amichair> ok, now is there any way to change it retroactively in all them commits? or I'll just do better next time?
<dtchen> amichair: don't worry about the previous commit messages
<amichair> dtchen: and the "LP: #num" is just in the dch freetext?
<dtchen> amichair: it's in debian/changelog
<dtchen> I think that's what you're calling "dch freetext"
<amichair> dtchen: I mean the text argument to "dch -i" which scott just mentioned
<dtchen> amichair: yes
<amichair> just want to clarify, from now on all I do when a rev is ready is "dch -i bla bla [(LP: #num)]" followed by "debcommit [files]"? and that's it?
<dtchen> well, I tend to edit stuff in $EDITOR
<dtchen> a typical workflow for me would be: dch -i -> $EDITOR -> debcommit -n -> debcommit
<amichair> that's "dch -ie" instead?
<ScottK> amichair: Just dch -i will open debian/changelog formated for a new revision ready for you to edit.
<maco> should open in nano i think as the default
<ScottK> Shudder.
<maco> (i have EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim in my .bashrc though, so vim opens for me)
<amichair> so "dch -i" -> edit (e.g. "bla bla [(LP: #num)]" or multiline with asterisks) -> debcommit on -> debcommit ?
<amichair> oops, /on/-n/
<maco> looks reasonable
<amichair> (I just set vi as well...)
<amichair> okily-dokily!
<amichair> thanks guys, you've been very helpful :-)
<amichair> ScottK: the branch is at https://code.launchpad.net/~amichai2/software-properties/fixes
<ScottK> OK
<amichair> ScottK: I promise to do the changlog stuff better next time :-)
<amichair> ScottK: and I would love any feedback at any level... whatever I can learn from :-)
<ScottK> Personally, I prefer a debdiff in a bug, but I'm old fashioned.  Let me see if I can manage this.
<amichair> but I gotta get going now, will check in tomorrow, it can wait till then
<shtylman> adiroiban1: the strings are the same as ubiquity
<adiroiban1> shtylman: thanks! I just wanted to be sure
<amichair> thanks everyone!
<adiroiban1> the kubuntu frontend looks great :)
<shtylman> thanks :)
<JontheEchidna> amichair: whoa, you rock
<JontheEchidna> that's a lotta fixes
<amichair> JontheEchidna: a lot? that's just one day! including learning python :-)
<JontheEchidna> :o
<amichair> JontheEchidna: there's actually a tough one I couldn't close, a crash that looks like a messed up stack frame or something, very strange.
<adiroiban1> shtylman: kudos for the great UI. I will come back with some i18n bugs :)
<amichair> I could use some help there, maybe tomorrow :-)
<amichair> cya!
<maco> wow
<JontheEchidna> amichair: the one where clicking the checkbox crashes? Yeah, very strange
<JontheEchidna> it's also been around forever :(
<amichair> JontheEchidna: yep. happens also with keyboard. I got to one method call that if commented out crashes, if inlined doesn't crash, and if the first line in the nested call is changed to 'return', still crashes. hence it seems like a corrupt stack at the C level or something... really dunno
<shtylman> adiroiban1: sounds good
<JontheEchidna> could be a PyQt issue
<JontheEchidna> if regular Qt apps had such bugs we would seem them a lot more often, I'd think
<amichair> but I really don't know enough about it, that's just a very wild guess :-)
<amichair> JontheEchidna: well maybe I'll look deeper into it when I have the time. but I figured I'd start with quantity over quality :-p
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<amichair> anyway, it's past my bedtime. cya guys around!
<maco> hmm pyqt is implemented in C still right? not C++?
<ScottK> What makes you say that?
<DarkwingDuck> Hey ScottK, I'm sorta back.
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Welcome.
<DarkwingDuck> :) Push though a bit of pain but, I'm starting to try and get back into it.
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: are you merging with debian testing?
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: yeah, for the LTS we're merging with squeeze (testing)
<JontheEchidna> but really it's not that big of a difference for the KDE packages
<JontheEchidna> since it just means that the latest n' greatest shows up 10 or so days later
<ScottK> Or 40
<ScottK> Since KDE tends to get caught up with other stuff in transitions.
<Lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> could I get a sponsor for bug 477910?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477910 in akonadi "akonadi 1.2.1: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477910
 * akonadi .
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: libs-experimental is going away in 4.4, probably not worth it to merge
<Lex79> uhm :(
<Lex79> ok thank you
<JontheEchidna> no prob.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looking
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Have a look at rmadison libboost1.40-dev and then tell me why I don't want to upload your diff?
<JontheEchidna> universe, careless of me
<ScottK> 1.40 for Boost is probably what we want, but we didn't decide yet.
<ScottK> It's not a big deal.
<JontheEchidna> should I update the diff or?
<ScottK> I don't think there's a rush.  We'll decide at UDS week after next, so I'd just let it wait.
<JontheEchidna> ok
<ScottK> So apparently Flash sucks no matter what OS you use: http://twitter.com/BritishRT/statuses/5488077051
<Lex79> I'm wondering if fix_phonon_include patches could be removed for lucid...
<Lex79> someone knows?
<maco> Nightrose: Script: http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/1.2.6/jquery.min.js:22
<maco> Nightrose: buzz.kde.org still makes firefox not-happy for me
<maco> it says that script is either busy or not responding
<markey> haha
<markey> anyone know a certain "Herald Strait"?
<markey> the face rings a bell...
<markey> I could swear it's... straitlogger or something
<markey> http://boycottnovell.com/2009/11/07/ubuntu-9-10-works-well/
<Peace-> Hi
<amichair> what exactly does 'Triaged' mean as a bug status?
<tsimpson> Triaged: the bug supervisor considers that the bug report contains all information a developer needs to start work on a fix.
<tsimpson> from https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses
<Peace-> 2. (Government, Politics & Diplomacy) the principle or practice of allocating limited resources, as of food or foreign aid, on a basis of expediency rather than according to moral principles or the needs of the recipients
<MelisU> Why are KDE, Kubuntu and you folks so awesome?
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> thanks
<acey> Hi all
<MelisU> yw, but I demand an answer
<Peace-> i have not read i am doing support on kubuntu right now
<Peace-> so
<Peace-> xD
<acey> :)
<Quintasan> MelisU: Because we have Ninjas
<Quintasan> ~ninjas
<Quintasan> oh, bot's dead
<Quintasan> and apachelogger ain't here
<amichair> maco, dtchen, ScottK: I followed your changlog advice of yesterday, but I see it increases the changlog version to 0.75.5ubuntu1 instead of 0.75.6... is this normal?
<Quintasan> Riddell: have you reviewed my debdiff? Can I push changes to bzr or it needs more love?
<Nightrose> maco: yea i know :( that's why i asked for coding help
<amichair> is the correct next version 0.75.6 or 0.75.5ubuntu1?
<amichair> Quintasan: apachelogger stormed out yesterday, said he needs a week to cool off :-(
<Quintasan> amichair: what's the package?
<amichair> Quintasan: software-properties
<Quintasan> amichair: and what are you trying to do exacly?
<Hatl> hi! i updated my kubuntu to 9.10. now it takes over two minutes until the startup is finished. i created a bootchart: http://h.imagehost.org/view/0687/gerhard-nb-karmic-20091108-1
<Hatl> can anybody tell me whats wrong?
<amichair> Quintasan: I made a bunch of bugfixes, and the fellas taught me how to make proper changlogs with dch and debcommit, but I see the auto-version-increment is inconsistent...
<Quintasan> sure it is
<amichair> Quintasan: so I'm supposed to change it manually? or is this configured somewhere?
<Quintasan> amichair: version format in ubuntu goes like this -> package.version-<debian_revision>-ubuntu<ubuntu-revision>
<Quintasan> amichair: What's the previous version?
<amichair> Quintasan: I'm looking down the changelog and see no 'ubuntu' in version numbers, just 0.75.1, 0.75.2,...,0.75.5
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> looks like this is a ubuntu specific package
<amichair> Quintasan: it's an ubuntu-only package I guess, so is the numbering different?
<Quintasan> amichair: change it manually to 0.75.6
<amichair> Quintasan: am I supposed to fix it manually, or is there something to configure or a param to dch or something like that?
<Quintasan> amichair: dunno about parameter, I usually fix it by hand when version's wrong
<amichair> Quintasan: ooh, and I just noticed it says 'kramic' instead of 'unreleased' too
<amichair> Quintasan: which I'm assuming from the previous entry is the way to go...
<Quintasan> amichair: I guess they won't kill you for wrong version
<amichair> Quintasan: :-)
<Quintasan> amichair: I would replace karmic with lucid if it's an update
<amichair> Quintasan: too bad the tools don't make this less error-prone, as is the point of having tools :-)
<Quintasan> amichair: I haven't seen you around here, are you new here or you had a break?
<Quintasan> amichair: oh
<amichair> Quintasan: new here
<Quintasan> amichair: dch automatically changes to lucid but I suppose we don't have updated it yet
<Quintasan> didn't update*
<amichair> Quintasan: it's my first kubuntu dev work, so I'm learning the basics (thanks!)
<Quintasan> amichair: everyone has to start somewhere :P
 * Quintasan is JontheEchidnas minion
<Quintasan> :P
<amichair> Quintasan: and when they merge stuff, they renumber the versions to be consistent with merge order?
<Quintasan> uhh, it's kinda confusing, you look for latest merge entry in ubuntu changelog and copy newer ones from debian
<Quintasan> amichair: look on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/LucidKDEMerges for procedure, it's giving me and headache and JontheEchidna has done already 6 merges :P
<amichair> ScottK: I added another one to the bunch, hope the changelog is ok now :-)
<Quintasan> urgh, wtf is with kubuntuforums.net? TBH I find it ugly
<amichair> Quintasan: are you one of the ancient ones?
<Quintasan> amichair: not really
<amichair> Quintasan: who decides whether bugs of importance 'wishlist' should be implemented?
<Quintasan> amichair: I think it's just a matter if someone you want to do it shows up
<Quintasan> amichair: most bugs in wishlist are [needs-packaging] bugs
<amichair> Quintasan: isn't that a problem? shouldn't there be some kind of overview of what's appropriate and what's feature creep or bloat or unmaintainable?
<yadudoc>  Hi , I removed amarok nightly and installed amarok from the ubuntu repos... but now I'm getting these errors.. http://codepad.org/4U0v0i8A . Could someone please help me with this ?
<amichair> Quintasan: there's something fun about finding a duplicate bug report *after* you've already fixed it :-)
<yadudoc> amichair, :( i tries cleaning my apt-cache thinking the packages were corrupt and ended up downloading the whole thing .... and downloads burn a hole in the pockets here
<yadudoc> *tried
<amichair> yadudoc: did u try asking in #kubuntu ? that is the support channel
<yadudoc> amichair, I asked at #amarok and they forwarded me here. Should I ask at #kubuntu ?
<yadudoc> amichair, asking ... :)
<amichair> yadudoc: yes, try there. #kubuntu is the support channel, whereas #kubuntu-devel is the developer channel
<Quintasan> amichair: that's why I always look for duplicates, mark them as a duplicate the close the main one :P
 * markey fetches KDE 4.4.3
<markey> yay
<markey> you rock :)
<markey> well, that is, if it works
<markey> we shall see :p
<markey> err
<markey> 4.3.3 even
<markey> not from the future
<apachelogger> amichair: ping
<amichair> apachelogger: welcome back :-)
<apachelogger> amichair: did you get your changes merged yet? :)
<amichair> apachelogger: waiting for ScottK to review... wanna have a look?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hiho
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> yo Quintasan
 * apachelogger notes that Quintasan is not very timelordish
<amichair> but I'm gonna need lots of feedback! I want to learn! no 'tl;dr: I guess it's ok let's merge' :-)
<amichair> it's at https://code.launchpad.net/~amichai2/software-properties/fixes
 * apachelogger is a furious reviewer anyway :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, dunno what I'm supposed to do, there is so much work that I'm lost :PP
<apachelogger> first fix is already why I find python so superior to C++
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what do you want to do anyway :P
<Quintasan> lol dunno, I was about to merge something :P
<apachelogger> merging sounds good
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> I'd really appreicate some solution to how-can-apachelogger-track-todo-items-for-the-whole-time-to-get-timelord-more-organized
<Quintasan> Wave?
<Quintasan> :D
<amichair> anyone here know the insides of pyqt?
<apachelogger> amichair: r586 is no good
<apachelogger> see my commit msg why
<apachelogger> what is not in the application/pgp-keys mimetype should not be supported
<Quintasan> apachelogger: got few seconds? seems like Riddell is busy and my kdetoys merge aint complicated
<apachelogger> not at all, not even virtually
<amichair> apachelogger: where do I see that
<apachelogger> amichair: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~amichai2/software-properties/fixes
<amichair> apachelogger: I thought so too, asked about it here
<apachelogger> or if you do in your branch ... bzr log 584
<apachelogger> or you install qbzr and run bzr qlog
<apachelogger> latter I can recommend
<amichair> apachelogger: is that upstream? couldn't find where the mime types are set
<apachelogger> anywhere really :P
<apachelogger> amichair: you can google for freedesktop.org mimetype spec
<apachelogger> that should turn up the underlying spec ... it basically defines that some regular mimetypes come form a shared spec package directly from freedesktop.org
<apachelogger> on top of that desktops can stack new ones
<apachelogger> or applications for that matter
<apachelogger> thus really anyone can provide a mimetype
<amichair> I'm looking at the web link, don't see merge comment
<apachelogger> the default ones are in /usr/share/mime/ if I am not mistaken
<apachelogger> amichair: 584. By Harald Sitter on 2009-09-07
<apachelogger> KDE frontend: replace old manual listing of file endings for key import
<apachelogger> with mimetype based model (no need to support old stuff since it is so
<apachelogger> incredibly wrong... ending-wise that is)
<amichair> apachelogger: oh ok, I read that :-)
<apachelogger> also: that particular implementation makes the defined name untranslatable
<apachelogger> i.e. the dialog would show "PGP keys" in the filter bar no matter what
<amichair> apachelogger: I figured what was really terribly wrong was that the previously set suffixes contained truly wrong suffixes which are incompatible
<amichair> apachelogger: but I totally agree, just didn't know where the mimetypes are set
<amichair> apachelogger: so, where's the bestest place to add it?
<apachelogger> we should not support them fileendings
<amichair> apachelogger: which?
<apachelogger> that is my point here, they are wrong, they dont get more right if we manually add it to the mimetype
<apachelogger> amichair: the old ones
<amichair> apachelogger: of course. but gpg *is* supported, and was missing after 584 rev., even though all keys I've seen used are gpg...
<amichair> amichair: so where is the bestest place to add gpg to the pgp mime type suffix list?
<apachelogger> amichair: where is gpg supported?
<apachelogger> .gpg is an encrypted file
<apachelogger> not a key
<amichair> apachelogger: importing gpg keys works, it's all I ever used
<apachelogger> same goes for pgp
<apachelogger> amichair: gpg keys end with asc, pkr or skr
<apachelogger> any key ending with something else is also just wrong
<apachelogger> check with kgpg
<apachelogger> it will spit out asc
<apachelogger> so will the gpg cli tool
<amichair> oh in that case my rev. should be destroyed immediately!
<apachelogger> gpg and pgp are not valid file endings for keys
<amichair> amichair: I guess my test files were bad
<apachelogger> well, where did you get the files from?
<apachelogger> or did you have them lying around?
<amichair> amichair: that's what I'm trying to figure out :-)
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> moving on
<apachelogger> amichair: copright and author in DialogAdd.py are wrong :P
<apachelogger> amichair: DialogAdd should implement a KDialog, not a QDialog
<apachelogger> http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/kdeui/html/classKDialog.html
<amichair> apachelogger: not entirely... it was mostly copied :-)
<apachelogger> amichair: yeah, thus the wrongness :P
<apachelogger> amichair: did you stick to the code used in Gtk's DialogAdd?
<amichair> apachelogger: I thought copied copyrighted works remain under the original authors copyright
<apachelogger> because the check+line seems a bit different :)
<apachelogger> amichair: where did you copy from?
<amichair> apachelogger: well it was a mix of kde DialogEdit and gtk DialogAdd
<amichair> apachelogger: one for gui, the other for functionality
<apachelogger> amichair: gtk > kde in this case, since gtk forms a reference implementation
<apachelogger> amichair: check_line misses a ppa check at the very least
<apachelogger> amichair: and yes, copied work remains under original copyright :)
 * apachelogger assumed you mastered that up on your own
<amichair> apachelogger: yep, DialogEdit inherits QDialog not KDialog, I copied from there
<apachelogger> still should implement a KDialog, so should DialogEdit I suppose
<amichair> apachelogger: as for the ppa check.. well there are 4 different versions of this method in the package, not all consistent
<apachelogger> amichair: maybe check the bzr log, if Riddell mentioned a reason for using QDialog over KDialog, then maybe add a comment to DialogAdd and DialogEdit stating why to use QDialog and not KDialog
<apachelogger> if not, then try porting to KDialog
<apachelogger> amichair: yeah, software-properties is a collection of duplicated rap
<apachelogger> crap
<apachelogger> thus my frustration yesterday
<apachelogger> other than the stuff mentioned DialogAdd should be good
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://hs.quintasan.pl/kdetoys.tar.gz -> mind looking if it's good enough?
<apachelogger> I always thought the policy suggests reporting bugs about merge reviews? :P
<apachelogger> amichair: code looks good otherwise, get the remaining issues fixed and I'll take it for a test drive
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm too lazy to report a bug, I propably will upload diffs over 9000 times so I'd rather ask someone to look at it first :P
<apachelogger> amichair: oh, btw, you really really want to make the changelog reflect all larger/important changes
<Quintasan> also, lol @ konq, shows only top of the page
<apachelogger> amichair: also as long as there is an entry saying UNRELEASED you should add your stuff just to that entri
<apachelogger> dch -a will take care of that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: +kdetoys (4:4.3.3-0ubuntu1~ppa1) karmic; urgency=low
<apachelogger> ppa?
<amichair> apachelogger: yes, I had a little tutoring session about debcommit and all yesterday (after all but the last commit)
<amichair> apachelogger: ok, I was told to use dch -i but I'll read up on it :-)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: in DebianVsNew uploaders differs even though it should not
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is there any point in having the build-deps bumped?
<apachelogger> if not, please refrain from that
<apachelogger> amichair: dch -i will increment
<apachelogger> dch -a will add a new change
<amichair> apachelogger: and when should either be used?
<apachelogger> dch -a as long as the series field says UNRELEASED
<apachelogger> it means the version at hand was not uploaded to the archives
<apachelogger> so you can just add your changes to that entry
<amichair> and then the date/author is lost? or appended somehow as well?
<apachelogger> just try it out :P
<amichair> oki :-)
<apachelogger> remove your entry from debian/changelog, so mine is the latest
<apachelogger> then run dch -a and see what happens
<apachelogger> Quintasan: +Section: kde in kteatime
<amichair> ok, well I'll try it out for next commit, since I have 6 missing changelogs anyway :-)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: drop that, it is redundant with the source section ... section gets inherited from the source section, if it is added to the binary section it will just override that
<apachelogger> Quintasan: +Section: games ... in kweather <- looks ultimately wrong?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you lost the README.source file
<amichair> apachelogger: btw the ppa format is not documented there (or supported by SourceEntry, it seems) - what's the format?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it would be really nice if youd review your diffs before proposing them :S
<amichair> apachelogger: perhaps it should be added to SourceEntry, so all users get it for free?
<apachelogger> merging is not russion roulette but a perfect oportunity to clean up our crap
<apachelogger> amichair: I dunno, take a look at the gtk stuff
<apachelogger> whatever it does... just duplicate it :P
<amichair> apachelogger: there's no mention of it other than that missing check
<apachelogger> just do what the gtk version does :P :P :P
<apachelogger> dont think about it ... there is no logic in our pythonware
<apachelogger> we duplicate that utf8(str) stuff in almost all apps instead of creating a convenience function
<amichair> apachelogger: should I copy over all the gtk-specific bugs from launchpad too? :-P
<apachelogger> translation is handled 100% different in each app
<apachelogger> there is no logic
<apachelogger> amichair: if they dont care, why should we :P
<amichair> apachelogger: because we want to be bug free!
<apachelogger> it's just a suggestion, but usually when you start digging too deep you will end up with an urge to rewrite the app :P
<amichair> free as in speach, free as in beer, free as in bugs
<apachelogger> amichair: give it a shot :)
<amichair> apachelogger: yes, I already got that urge... so much duplicate code!
<apachelogger> see
<amichair> apachelogger: and sometimes python code is soooo verbose... got to get used to it
<apachelogger> python is ugly and stupid(tm)
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> amichair: if you rewrite it ... please take a look at who UI construction is handled in jockey and apturl
<amichair> apachelogger: like yesterday I asked: http://paste.ubuntu.com/311619/
<apachelogger> theu use a centralized UI abstraction class where strings get passed through ... especially jockey uses a wonderful approach to that
<apachelogger> software-properties is supposed to use such a design from what the implementation looks like
<apachelogger> amichair: first is no go
<amichair> well I'm not gonna rewrite it today... I feel too much of a noob to make huge changes. once all bug are gone, maybe I'll start with refactoring.
<amichair> apachelogger: yes, that's what I've been told
<apachelogger> amichair: I'd jump into refactoring first ... some bugs might autoresolve by that
<apachelogger> amichair: that looks in python worse than it would look in c++ :P
<amichair> amichair: and in python it does look a bit ugly, in other languages more natural. but the advantages are many...
<apachelogger> what would the advantage be?
<apachelogger> other than making it difficult to read in almost every language
<amichair> I beg to differ:
<amichair> if going over a method that does lots of things, with the first format, I need only parse 2 words to know that all the code does is enable/disable a button.
<amichair> with the second, I need to parse all 8 lines to reach the same conclusion
<amichair> it's much more work to maintain and read
<amichair> and makes everything... 8 times longer
<amichair> the difference between maintaining a 100 line or 800 line class is huge!
<amichair> I'm not talking about mangling everything onto one line
<amichair> u can keep things simple and readable, and still save a lot of space, bugs, and time
<apachelogger> amichair: you only need to look at 2 words because you know what you are looking for
<apachelogger> that might be different when you hacked 3 months in cpp
<apachelogger> also, inthe second you read three words
<amichair> nope. I see it's a single method call on a single object.
<amichair> in the second case, there might be variable assignments in there, or other things that are easy to miss, or it might be referencing two different objects with similar names...
<apachelogger> that is unnecessary information
<amichair> apachelogger: and who's to guarantee the last line does enable button_edit_ok2?
<apachelogger> amichair: that is also unnecessary information
<amichair> u have to read and process the whole thing, every time u look around that code
<apachelogger> no, you look at the if and the setenabled
<apachelogger> the true is just so you know that the call goes to an object and not about an object
<amichair> yes, but there are 2 ifs, one else, and 3 setenabled, and u have to find them horizontally and vertically before u can be sure
<apachelogger> other than that no parsing is done
<apachelogger> amichair: python enforces indention
<apachelogger> in other languages I might agree on the finding part, in python I dont
<amichair> apachelogger: indentation doesn't help in this case
<apachelogger> ah well
<apachelogger> pointless discussion
<amichair> apachelogger: I still can't tell the second if doesn't have within the indented block and extra variable assignment...
<apachelogger> here is the ultimate reason not to use the first
<apachelogger> you are not alone
<apachelogger> anyone who is not experienced enough to prase the former will have to spend a great deal of time thinking about it
<amichair> apachelogger: that's the same reason I'd prefer the first. less work for everyone else :-)
<apachelogger> and if you have loads of such calls then the unexperienced person is boned
<apachelogger> eventually driving him away
<apachelogger> amichair: yeah, because they leave
<apachelogger> you always have to consider that however looks at the code after you created it might not know programming all to well, or python for that matter
<amichair> from my experience, code quality degrades with proportion to both time and verboseness
<apachelogger> because he wantes to get started and stuff, so he tries to hunt down some minor issue
<apachelogger> hits that line
<apachelogger> and gives up
<apachelogger> trust me, I had a lotta discussion about this kind of stuff the past few weeks ... it always comes down to using technically less advanaced solutions for the sake of success
<amichair> apachelogger: having someone who doesn't know how to code (in any language) work on code is problematic in many ways... but I see your point.
<amichair> in any case, I see this is the standard here, and I respect it
<amichair> which is why, variations of these 8 line appear in 4 different places, rather than 1 line each :-)
<apachelogger> in austria ~50 % of all software projects fail completely because too much engineering gets put into generally simple things
<amichair> apachelogger: that would be a point in favor of the more concise writing, from my pov
<amichair> it's much easier to create/hide/miss bugs in a 40 line method than a 5 line method
<apachelogger> amichair: what you propose is too much engineering
<Quintasan> apachelogger: we will be building 4.3.3 against 4.3.2 libs?
<amichair> apachelogger: it's syntax, not engineering. they are semantically equivalent 100%
<apachelogger> amichair: that builds on the assumption of single-person maintenance
<apachelogger> amichair: the combo makes it bad
<amichair> overengineering would be making 3 classes to handle just that snippet :-)
<apachelogger> combine unreadable syntax with high glevel engineering and I can tell you that the project will fail in 99% of all possible cases
<apachelogger> amichair: not overengineering
<apachelogger> in fact, overengineering just increases the effort of getting used to the code base
<apachelogger> I am talking readability at large here
<amichair> apachelogger: again, 'unreadable syntax' is what u call the second, and I call the first :-)
<amichair> apachelogger: some of our arguments are identical, just different pov
<apachelogger> amichair: the former is unreadable syntax, google for unreadable C and you will stuff like that, just written in C
<apachelogger> any good coding standard will explicitely mention to not use the first version
<apachelogger> it is more efficient in about all aspects, but not the most important one, which is making the code accessible to a team of different people
<amichair> let me give u a simpler example, making my point: http://paste.ubuntu.com/313265/
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no, but technically 4.3.3 depends 4.3.0
<apachelogger> not 4.3.1 not 4.3.2 not 4.3.3
<apachelogger> abi is all fixed within a series
<Quintasan> apachelogger: damn, I'd be better with copying Debians work and applying our changes there
<apachelogger> amichair: those are not equal statements
<apachelogger> Quintasan: quite possibly :P
<Quintasan> also, wiki should link to SID not experimental, can I change this?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: or you could create an app that does automerge :P
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I seem to remember that there was some mail about merging from experimental
<Quintasan> that would be another thing that Timelord would have to fix :P
<apachelogger> better check ubuntu-devel or ubuntu-devel-discuss or something first
<amichair> apachelogger: (assuming the method return a boolean, of course)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: packages.debian.org/source/experimental/kdetoys shows there is no such package
<apachelogger> amichair: those are two different things
<Quintasan> while sid works
<amichair> or maybe just replace it with something_or_other == good_thing
<apachelogger> amichair: this is a bad example since it largely depends on what should be returned
<apachelogger> obviously you will not condition a bool to return a bool
<amichair> apachelogger: that's exactly that 'obviously not in this case' I was aiming for...
<apachelogger> esp not if the coding standard suggests var names to include data types
<Quintasan> apachelogger: also, we are just comparing debian dirs, so why download to whole source rather than bzr branch?
<Quintasan> dir
<Quintasan> grr
<amichair> apachelogger: all I'm saying is that in many other cases, as before, I read it the same as in this case. it's just much more words and work to do the same thing, and just as readable
<apachelogger> no
<amichair> corrected here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/313272/
<apachelogger> they are different things :P
<apachelogger> in one you try to close the door to see that the door was open hence open the door so it is open again, of which you are sure now, since you closed it
<apachelogger> in any other you enter the room, check if the window is open and if so, turn off the radiator, and close the door unless the window is closed in which case you turn on the radiator and leave the door open
<amichair> I think my mind just had a buffer overrun :-)
 * apachelogger can trigger that
<apachelogger> amichair: the examples are to suggest the difference between making simple things complicate while making complicated things simple
<amichair> apachelogger: again, that argument is problematic, because from my pov the option I prefer *is* the one that makes things simpler
<amichair> amichair: that's why I prefer it!
<apachelogger> you can also turn off the radiator after entering the room, but that depends on the assumption/knoweldge that the room was not left while the window was open and the radiator off, since the door was closed
<amichair> see that? I'm writing to myself now, that buffer overrun is about to cause a segfault
<apachelogger> amichair: those are not options
<apachelogger> those are different cases
<apachelogger> either you enter the room and check if stuff is in order and then set action, or you enter the room and set action, knowing that stuff must be in order because otherwise you would not have left the room previously
<apachelogger> so for someone who does not yet know that the room wont be left unless the windows i closed and the radiator turned on it will be difficult to understand why you can just enter the room and turn the radioator off without running into the problem that the radioator might already be off
<Quintasan> zomfg, the uploader issue is s/trigger/armin
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I should keep what debian has in Uploaders?
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> the field only matters to them anyway :P
<apachelogger> the less diff, the better
<Quintasan> and drop Sections?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm copying the vcs-bzr fields too, is that okay?
<apachelogger> copying from where?
<amichair> apachelogger: so, would u still want me refactoring the package? :-P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: form our control to debian's
<Quintasan> apachelogger: will lucid still have -kde4 packages?
<Quintasan> we could drop Conflicts and Replaces lines if we drop -kde4 packages
<apachelogger> amichair: as long as you keep the code comply with the particse applied until know
<apachelogger> Quintasan: -kde4 needs to stay at least as long as we support releases that had the -kde4 packages
<Quintasan> kay, copying over
<apachelogger> so at least until 8.04 reaches EOL which might be the case
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the vcs tags need to be in the new control
<Quintasan> yup, so I removed what debian supplies and placed our links to bzr there
<amichair> is there a preferred way to fix/update a previous commit? so that they can be applied without interference form other commits in between?
<apachelogger> bzr revert I suppose
<Quintasan> apachelogger: we don't have README.source, I guess I will copy it, right?
<amichair> revert destroys the local changes, no?
<ryanakca> amichair: I believe so
<ryanakca> amichair: If you're using git, you could go 'git rebase -i'... but I guess you're using bzr
<amichair> ryanakca: yep, bzr
<amichair> I saw there's an uncommit, wonder if it can be used this way. uncommit a particular revision, append to the modifications, and commit
<ryanakca> amichair: Try the bzr-rebase package.
<ryanakca> amichair: But that would squish the current revision with the previous one and the changes you wanted to make to the previous one, no?
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Why would we need to keep -kde4 until then? People wouldn't be doing a direct upgrade, and on the way up the versions, wouldn't the replaces lines do their magic and give people the packages without -kde4? (I'm guessing here)
<amichair> ryanakca: it seems uncommit can only work on last revision, or everything from last to X. no good for me.
<ryanakca> amichair: *nod*... bzr-rebase might do the trick then.
<Quintasan> ryanakca: because we support 8.04 for err, few years and our policy is to provide smooth transition from any supported version :P
<ryanakca> Quintasan: Despite jumping versions being (or having been?) unsupported. Ok, thanks :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I'm doing a debdiff between debian's kde and our 4.3.3 from ppa, is that alright? looks like you complained about ~ppa1 in name :P
<Quintasan> merging is even moar time consuming than compiling a new release :P
<amichair> apachelogger: so how would u like it? I put the old 'informative' changelog message on the new revision which actually fixes the previous one?
<amichair> apachelogger: or make a separate message in changelog and commit message, one for releas and the other describing the actual changes in rev.?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: http://hs.quintasan.pl/kdetoys-ver666.tar.gz <-- this must be good, I swear upon gods
<Quintasan> I diffed, then diffed and diffed and everything seemed right
<Quintasan> or maybe my brain is that tired and it want's me to stop
<amichair> apachelogger: when changing all dialogs from QDialog to KDialog, is there anything in particular I should take notice of? or is it fully backwards compatible?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I would prefer being save, for the love of our users
<apachelogger> amichair: dunno, might need changes kdialog is more magical than qdialog
<apachelogger> amichair: I really dont care how you unsort the commit mess :P
<JontheEchidna> review on Planet KDE: http://ciesbreijs.blogspot.com/2009/11/freedom-desktops-closing-in-on-me.html
<amichair> apachelogger: how about the other fixes?
<ghostcube> hmm the kernel update from today fixes my uvc driver bug
<ryanakca> Is merging a package that Debian has in a VCS any different than otherwise (cmake packaging is stored in Git in Debian)?
<ryanakca> Also, why do we add the build-dep on libxmlprc-core-c3-dev if Debian doesn't?
<ryanakca> (for cmake that is)
<claydoh> apachelogger: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Support
<ryanakca> Can someone review my cmake merge on REVU ( REVU hasn't updated yet, should appear shortly: http://revu.tauware.de/p/cmake )
<ryanakca> ... errr... merge-genchanges didn't include the source tarball in the upload, but it's the same as what's currently in the archive
<ghostcube> hmm does anyone in here kow an grafical sensors tool that can handle atk0110-acpi
<ghostcube> from lmsensors
<Lure> ScottK: shouldn't you put KubuntuUpdatePolicy to TB agenda?
<adiroiban> hi. do you know why the required translations are not provided in the kover package?
<adiroiban> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/kover
<adiroiban> I have checked the upstream release and it contains the translations http://lisas.de/kover/download.php3
<adiroiban> kover is part of Universe so the translations are not handled by Rosetta and langauge pack
<ghostcube> are the restricted modules now called backport modules `
<dtchen> no
<dtchen> there are no restricted modules as of 9.10
<dtchen> everything has been offloaded into separate source packages that are built using DKMS
<dtchen> linux-backports-modules-2.6.31 is a very specific set of Free drivers that are simply newer snapshots of what's in linux
<ghostcube> ah ok thx
<Tonio__> ScottK: for KNE : http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Bangarang?content=113305&PHPSESSID=57332e226cbd1ad28abf1b4f1a40f4d9
<Tonio__> ScottK: potential replacement for amarok
<ryanakca> Tonio__: I could package that sometime this week or next weekend....
<Tonio__> ryanakca: would be nice :)
<ryanakca> Tonio__: OK
<rgreening> sebas: ping
<rgreening> sebas: got a question about google + akonadi + contacts sync weirdness...
<rgreening> and if there's a correct way to do it?
<ryanakca> rgreening: Are you in a merge reviewing mood?
<rgreening> just about to head out for the evening... sorry ryanakca
<ryanakca> rgreening: No worries
 * ryanakca scratches his head and wonders why 'dir ~' works, but 'ls ~' creates an ls process in 'uninterruptible sleep' ('D' process state in ps)
<apachelogger> adiroiban: the po stuff is not ported to KDE 4's build system
<apachelogger> god knows why
<adiroiban> apachelogger: thanks. I have implemented the required changes
<apachelogger> k
<apachelogger> though
<apachelogger> adiroiban: please consult with upstream first
<apachelogger> there might be a reason for that after all
<adiroiban> yep. I have send an email
<adiroiban> it's bug #478507
<apachelogger> k
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 478507 in ubuntu-translations "Kover upstream translations are not available in Ubuntu" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/478507
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-08
<apachelogger> valorie: some tv device thing google is giving away to lucky people
<valorie> right, I guessed that
<valorie> anyway, offer's open if you change your mind
<apachelogger> ScottK: do you think the kolab blog post is good for publishing
<apachelogger> if the ubuntu wiki was any slower it would qualify as dead
<apachelogger> Internal Server Error
<apachelogger> FTW!
<valorie> apachelogger broke it!
<Tm_T> sooon!
<apachelogger> yuhh
<apachelogger> someone needs to learn moinmoin markup
<apachelogger> community section of the october report is all messed up
<valorie> I couldn't get the photo to show
<valorie> it was probably me who messed it up
 * apachelogger made it a link instead
<valorie> however, I followed the hints at the bottom of the page....
<valorie> danke
<apachelogger> ulysses: time for report advertising I think
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | SRUs http://goo.gl/iDJ6 | Merges! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/NattyMerges
<Tm_T> moinmoin really hurts my brain, I even would rather use tikiwiki
 * apachelogger likes twiki
<apachelogger> Riddell: any objections to carry out switch to raster via the envrionment variable, rather than at build time
<apachelogger> saves us from rebuilding Qt for no good reason
<apachelogger> if we decide to ship with raster we can of course move to buildtime config
<hrw> hi
<hrw> apachelogger: what is a status of your kubuntu-one ppa for natty?
<lucidfox> Where do I file QtWebKit bugs? qt4-x11?
<lucidfox> ah right, qtwebkit-source
<apachelogger> hrw: bug 375145
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375145 in Ubuntu One Client "Ubuntu One should have a KDE client" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375145
<hrw> thx
 * apachelogger hugs markey super tight
<markey> oi
<markey> what's that for? :)
<apachelogger> speaking up for kubuntu on kdemu 
<valorie> sounds like you had fun on there, markey
<markey> apachelogger: the old episode from 2 weeks ago?
<markey> or the new one?
<apachelogger> old one
 * apachelogger was kinda busy for half a year with UDS :P
<valorie> half a year, lol
<valorie> I'm listening to old ones -- just about to hear apachelogger and fregl
<valorie> and fluffy!
<apachelogger> oh noes
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> the intarwebs is horrible
<valorie> I listened to it before, but didn't know anything about KDEMU at the time
<valorie> how much alcohol was involved in that recording?
<apachelogger> a couple of days
<apachelogger> of beer
<apachelogger> if that makes any sense ^^
<valorie> lol
<valorie> you were still able to speak
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> unity unity unity
<Tm_T> Yu'naity
<valorie> antidisestablishmentarianism
 * apachelogger just fell over
<valorie> it's just the opposite of unity
<valorie> British version
<apachelogger> unicorn is supreme anyway
<hrw> I am starting to hate akonadi
<hrw> kontact(28086)/libakonadi Akonadi::SessionPrivate::socketError: Socket error occurred: "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name" 
<hrw> and kontact is frozen
<apachelogger> #akonadi
<hrw> sure
<hrw> btw - why kde4 depends so much on nepomuk?
<hrw> was not nepomuk only used to index files?
<saidinesh5> hrw: dolphin uses nepomuk, akonadi uses nepomuk, digikam uses nepomuk
<saidinesh5> so it is not just data from files
<hrw> but what for they use it?
<hrw> and how useful it is without having Strigi running
<hrw> cause I prefer to not have daemon which will try to index 2TB of data
<saidinesh5> hehe, even i started reading about nepomuk just 2 days ago
<saidinesh5> you can turn it off
<saidinesh5> though
<saidinesh5> http://latm.aihub.org/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/NEPOMUK-introduction.pdf
<saidinesh5> here an interesting intro to nepomuk
<hrw> thx
<ulysses> I like this error message: „dolphin(2369): couldn't create slave: "Unable to create io-slave: error loading kio_upnp_ms”
<hrw> I love "glibc detected" messages
<ulysses> any idea how to debug a KIOslave?
<agateau> hrw: nepomuk is still useful without strigi: you can access the metainfo you added yourself (keywords, comments, rating...)
<hrw> agateau: ok. may be useful one day when dolphin will just work
<hrw> ;d
<Riddell> apachelogger: I guess an environment variable is ok for raster
<ulysses> HUPnP sucks
<Riddell> ulysses: what's up with it now?
<ulysses> Riddell: I found an other installing issue in HUPnP, it does not copy the libQtSolutinos_SOAP shared librarie, so kio_iupnp_ms can't start
<ScottK> apachelogger: Probably.  I'd need to read it again to have a firm opinion.
<Riddell> ulysses: it's ment to compile them into it's own libraries I thought
<ulysses> Riddell: I copied the shared libraries to /usr/lib, now kio_upnp_ms fails with: http://pastebin.com/JE9mUK79
<Riddell> ulysses: hmm, troublesome this one
<Riddell> ulysses: I guess you need to contact the kio_upnp_ms author about that
<ulysses> Riddell: done
<Riddell> ulysses: I'm afraid I didn't expect this to be quite so much hassle :)
<dantti_work> apachelogger: yes, printer-manager is in playground/base/print-manager
<jussi> hrrr... why is arm so hard :(
<dantti_work> apachelogger: I'm working on it these days to see if I can finish it
<Riddell> nixternal: ^^
<hrw> jussi: IT hits again?
<jussi> hrw: hrm? 
<hrw> jussi: armel ftfbs with message about IT
<jussi> hrw: no, havent got that far yet...
<hrw> ah
<hrw> jussi: what you do now?
<ulysses> Riddell: me too
<jussi> hrw: reading :) there are so many conflicting opinions and tutorials...
<jussi> and it doesnt help that i dont have access to certain resources
<hrw> uf.   kdebase-workspace finish is near
<hrw> for armel/natty I had to add implicit-it=thumb hack, compile one object with g++-4.4, drop generation of plasma-desktop documentation, edit contents of two packages due to previous step and hope that this time 'debian/rules' will finish
<jussi> hrw: you have natty running on your nettop ?
<jussi> or smartbook?
<hrw> jussi: on arm/pandaboard (headless), arm/efika-mx-smartbook (xfce now cause kde4 is not yet built), amd64/desktop, amd64/laptop
<hrw> jussi: I do not have machine with other release running
<jussi> hrw: :D 
<jussi> hrw: my smarttop is not actually an efika, however, I do beleive it is the same machine. (its from pegatron)
<hrw> jussi: genesi efika mx smartbook is pegatron
<jussi> hrw: exactly ;)
<jussi> just mine came through pegatron, not through efika
<jussi> ;)
<hrw> http://www.genesi-usa.com/products/smartbook
<jussi> mine being the smarttop though
<Riddell> ~
<hrw> ah right.. you asked 4h ago on #efika ;d
<jussi> hrw: yup
<jussi> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> apachelogger: have you sent kubuntu_02_fix_digets_encoding.diff in qoauth upstream?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think that can be dropped
<apachelogger> not even sure what it does right now
<Riddell> apachelogger: it still looks valid
<Riddell> there's still two .toPercentEncoding()
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that one
<apachelogger> I'll look into it later on
<apachelogger> I am in a meeting right now
<ScottK> hrw: We know about the implicitIT business being needed.  We added it to several packages and then decided to wait for doko to get back and see about adding it back to GCC defaults (like it was in Maverick).
<Riddell> he doesn't seem to be around
<ScottK> No. He doesn't.
<ScottK> Do we have an alternate, backup GCC maintainer that we could guilt into fixing this?
<apachelogger> unity unity unity
<hrw> ScottK: I know that, but wanted to have packages earlier. also needed something to test speed of pandaboard
<ScottK> hrw: OK.  Just wanted to make sure you knew what we are planning.
<ScottK> hrw: We are welcoming input on things we can do for armel to make KDE a bit lighter/faster to improve the user experience.
<Riddell> "Uploader: Donald Scott Kitterman <scott@kitterman.com>"  /me wonders who this Donald chap is
<hrw> Riddell: ;D
<hrw> ScottK: thats other reason why I am doing this ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: Less said about him the better.  I'm just glad my parents didn't give me my grandfathers first and middle names.  His middle name was Manfred.
<ScottK> hrw: Excellent.
<jjesse_> we gave my son my grandfathers middle name
<apachelogger> Riddell: qoauth sent upstream
<ScottK> jjesse: Hopefully it was a better one than Manfred.
<Riddell> thanks apachelogger 
<jjesse> ScottK leander
<ScottK> Hrrmm.
<Sput> ScottK: what's bad about Manfred?
<jjesse> we thought the same thing the first time we heard it
<jjesse> but it grew on us the more we ethought about it
<Sput> for a guy your age a more or less common name!
<ScottK> Sput: Not where I grew up.
<ScottK> Maybe where you live.
<Sput> ScottK: of course only in Germany :)
<Sput> I think "Donald" would be bad over here though
<Sput> there's only one Donald, as far as we Germans are concerend
<Riddell> who's that?
<Sput> Donald Duck, of course
<shadeslayer> lol
<Sput> parents must be very very cruel to name a German kid Donald
 * apachelogger knows a donald actually
<shadeslayer> markey: i <3 new amarok interface
<shadeslayer> valorie: ^
<shadeslayer> now only if it had the coverflow thingy
<ScottK> Sput: My grandfather was born in 1910, so the influence of Disney  was rather more limited at the time.
<Riddell> it's a very common name here
<Sput> yeah, I mean it's common in the US at least, but over here nobody except for Donald Duck is called like that
<Quintasan> oh god
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: save me!
 * shadeslayer throws KLifeRaft to Quintasan
<shadeslayer> what up?
<shadeslayer> i haz the exams... so be quick
<Quintasan> Well, it seems teachers can hear me when I'm saying "I'm going to have free time next week"
 * Quintasan has 5 tests in upcoming two days
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I mean, srsly, wtf
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: these are exams of UDS past
<shadeslayer> the ones i got postponed to come to UDS
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you have a milestone right>
<Quintasan> Yup
<shadeslayer> uh.. should i buy a milestone 2?
<Quintasan> nope
<shadeslayer> why? :P
<Quintasan> this crap is locked
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: apart from that fact
<Quintasan> ie. boot loader is signed with RSA-2048 key
<Quintasan> means no custom roms
<shadeslayer> well...i can live without those, but what else
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you want HTC G2 :P
<shadeslayer> how much is that?
<shadeslayer> a unlocked version
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: it has crappy MotoBLUR instead of your favourite FroYo launcher
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: HTC phones are always unlocked
<shadeslayer> zomg epic
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: theres also the Droid 2 Global coming out on the 11th
<Quintasan> no, just no
<Quintasan> all motorola android phones are locked
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.htc.com/in/product.aspx
<shadeslayer> no G2 there
<Quintasan> it's called Vision or something along these lines
<shadeslayer> nope, no vision there as well
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> in Europe it is HTC Desire Z
<Quintasan> http://www.htc.com/www/product/desirez/overview.html
<shadeslayer> ah i think thats available in india
<shadeslayer> 800 MHz... a bit slow dont you think?
<Quintasan> Who said you can't overclock it?
<shadeslayer> epic
<Quintasan> + Milestone 2 operates at 600 :/
<hrw> shadeslayer: what you have now?
<shadeslayer> hrw: you dont want to know
 * Quintasan overclocked it to 1200 MHz
<hrw> shadeslayer: nokia 6230i?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: milestone has a 1GHz proc
<shadeslayer> hrw: Nokia 2600
<shadeslayer> and before that a Nokia 1100
<hrw> shadeslayer: nice lowend phones
<shadeslayer> yeah
 * shadeslayer wants something really good now
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Milestone operates on 550 MHz
<hrw> I have n900 now
<jussi> dont ever buy a milestone...
<hrw> next probably be something with android
<Quintasan> cause Motorola thinks this will extend the battery live
<shadeslayer> hrw: nice phone, but itll be outdated in a few months, thats why im not buying one
<hrw> shadeslayer: it is already
<Quintasan> jussi: that's what I'm telling shadeslayer 
<hrw> shadeslayer: but I paid only 250€ so...
<rbelem> hrw, did you installed kubuntu-mobile on it?
<hrw> rbelem: hell no1
<hrw> rbelem: hell no!
<rbelem> :-(
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_milestone_2-3495.php
<hrw> rbelem: this is phone.
<shadeslayer> Processor: 1Gh
<ScottK> hrw: kubuntu-mobile aims to be a phone eventually.  We should have a kernel for N900 in natty.
<hrw> rbelem: once I installed kdepim-mobile on it and decided to wait for dualcore 1GHz 1GB ram in phone 
<ScottK> (not yet)
<shadeslayer> zomg... it has radio!
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: it is underclocked by default
<rbelem> hrw, i manage to get kubuntu-mobile working with touchscreen and some acceleration :-)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ah, thats new
<Quintasan> Milestone 1 has Cortex 800Mhz
<Quintasan> and is clocked 550
<hrw> Quintasan: not cortex
<hrw> Quintasan: it has TI omap3
<Quintasan> and can be overclocked to 1200Mhz with no probs
<hrw> cortex is family of arm cores not cpu name
<Quintasan> hrw: oh, sorry.
 * Quintasan thought Cortex is the name of CPU
<hrw> Quintasan: no worry. some may think same about Willamete (or how intel pronounced it)
<rbelem> ScottK, how should we maintain the n900 patches that do not enter the kernel mainline? maintain a ppa for the n900 kernel?
<ScottK> rbelem: I hope to have them in the archive, but discussions are ongoing.  PPA is the fallback plan.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: uh.. HTC HD2 ... it has custom ROMS as well
<rbelem> ScottK, do you think mathieu could maintain a branch just with the patches for n900 that were not accepted?
<ScottK> rbelem: Possibly.  Let's see how much we can get accepted first.
<rbelem> cool
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: HD2 can even run Kubuntu on top of it
<Quintasan> but it costs over 9000
<shadeslayer> 9000 what? :p
<Quintasan> err, 2000 Polish Zloty
<hrw> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-bin_4%3a4.5.3-0ubuntu1_armel.deb (--unpack): próba nadpisania "/usr/lib/liboxygenstyle.so.4.5.0", który istnieje także w pakiecie kde-window-manager 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8
<Quintasan> dunno how much it is in your currency
<Quintasan> hrw: cześć
<hrw> sorry for Polish but I think this is readable
<hrw> hej Quintasan 
<Quintasan> hrw: I think it would be safe to go to /var/apt/archives
<hrw> Quintasan: I know how to handle it ;D
<Quintasan> good
<ScottK> Quintasan: Where are you on the Python3 stuff that you discussed with POX?
 * hrw uses debian since 1999
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: its about 500 euro
<Quintasan> ScottK: I have applied the missing stuff he wanted me to, but I did not rebuild it yet
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: there is the HTC Desire and Desire Z, any major difference between the 2?
<ScottK> Quintasan: OK.  I'd like to move forward on getting these changes into Natty.
<Quintasan> ScottK: W: sip4-qt3 source: dbg-package-missing-depends python-sip4-dbg  and debian/control: Depends: python3-sip (= ${binary:Version}), ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}, ${python3:Depends}   <- any idea?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Grab the source for pyyaml and see how I did it there.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.htc.com/asia/press.aspx?id=146348&lang=1033 << seems Desire Z is available in India
<Quintasan> get it if you have the moneyz!
<shadeslayer> i should have the moniez in 2 weeks or so :P
<hrw> shadeslayer: Z has keyboard?
<shadeslayer> hrw: yeah, apart from that :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: does the the z have a 1Ghz procy or 800 MHz procy?
<shadeslayer> choosing PC's is never this hard :/
<hrw> shadeslayer: you need to play a bit with few android phones to know are you ok with onscreen keyboard or not
<shadeslayer> hrw: well... ive played with a Storm
<Quintasan> it has 800MHz CPU, but it can be overclocked up to 1600MHz
<shadeslayer> ( hte BB Storm )
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.priceindia.net/mobile/htc/htc-desire-z-mobile-price-in-india/ << says 1Ghz
<Quintasan> and overclocking it to 1000MHz is reported not to increase the battery usage substantially
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: http://xda-developers.com :P
<shadeslayer> and im torn between the Desire HD and Desire Z
<hrw> ScottK: files conflicts should be reported to bugtracker?
<ScottK> hrw: Yes.  Let me know the bug numbers.
<hrw> ok
<hrw> ScottK: bug 672618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 672618 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "KDM: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/circles/circles.xml', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-wallpapers 4:4.5.3-0ubuntu1 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672618
<Quintasan> GRR
<Quintasan> why KDE is so unresponsive after the update :/
<hrw> ScottK: for now I installed with --force-overwrite
<ScottK> hrw: Thanks.
<markey> shadeslayer: thanks man :)
<markey> (about Amarok GUI)
<markey> (reading up backlog)
<shadeslayer> :)
<markey> apachelogger: so I heard UDS was 2.5 years long?
<markey> that explains why you suddently developed a belly again :P
<markey> *poke apachelogger*
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: where are custom roms for Desire z?
<hrw> ScottK: also bug 672620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 672620 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "rying to overwrite "/usr/lib/liboxygenstyle.so.4.5.0", which is also in package kde-window-manager 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672620
<ScottK> hrw: Thanks.
<shadeslayer> just need to checkout what the local vendor has to offer as well
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: xda-developers.com :P
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> uh..
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i see only official ROMS
<shadeslayer> http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/index.php?title=HTC_Vision#ROMs
<Riddell> hmm, pyqt packaginf doesn't work with python 3
<Riddell> ScottK: we have /usr/lib/python3.2/dist-packages/PyQt4/QtCore.so  do you know why python3.2 says..
<Riddell>     from PyQt4 import QtCore, QtGui
<Riddell> ImportError: No module named PyQt4
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: give them few days, they are working on rooting and overclocking at the moment
<shadeslayer> cya tmmrw ....
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: kewl
<Quintasan> GRRRR
<Quintasan> why the hell it became so slow
<shadeslayer> whut happened?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you would probably kill the Ubuntu Team if you came to UDS :P
<Quintasan> lol dunno
<ScottK> Riddell: Becaue that's not the right way to do it for Python3.
<Quintasan> My install became friggin slow after the update
<Quintasan> it hangs every few seconds for a few seconds
<Quintasan> hurr
<Riddell> ooh it works if I touch /usr/lib/python3.2/dist-packages/PyQt4/__init__.py
<ScottK> Yes, but we don't want Python3 packages in per-release directories.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: natty or maverick?
<Quintasan> natty
<shadeslayer> or maybe your talking about 7 ? :P
<Quintasan> oh no
<Quintasan> I upgraded lucid to maverick
<shadeslayer> :>
<Riddell> ScottK: where do you want them?
<shadeslayer> ->study
<shadeslayer> bye for good :P
<ScottK> Riddell: usr/lib/python3/dist-packages.
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: If I get sponsorship to next UDS I'm going to bring mah axe to axe stupid changes
<ScottK> Riddell: Us dh_python3 and it will do the magic for you.  We also want the Python3 stuff in separate binary packages.  See pyyaml for a working example.
<ScottK> Us/Use
<ScottK> Riddell: For python3, if the SO is build properly it embedds the python3 version number in the filename, so the directory separation isn't needed anymore.
<ScottK> barry is available for detailed technical assistance on this.
<dantti_work> Riddell: have you repackaged packagekit with the fix I told you? If not I'll try to fix another bug some users are suffering so that you only have to do it one time
<Riddell> dantti_work: not yet, so go ahead
<apachelogger> markey: indeed, that would explain that :P
<apachelogger> ScottK: you might be more capable of answering the patching question of http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/narli-kolab-for-ubuntu-uds-heavy-stuff-edition/#comment-737
<Riddell> it's not a single bit of code
<Riddell> infact it's almost no code at all
<Riddell> so there's nothing to tar
<ScottK> apachelogger: Commented.
<ScottK> Riddell: Looking at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kolabd/2.2.4-20100624-4ubuntu1 the tarball does seem to be almost entirely configuration and templates, but srcrpm is a really inconvenient format.
<apachelogger> ScottK: thanks
<ScottK> hrw|gone: Fixed.  Thanks for the feedback.
<dantti_work> how can someone write an application with 8000 lines in a single file !?
 * dantti_work wonders why py exist
<Quintasan_Droid> Python magic
<Quintasan_Droid> apachelogger loves it
<apachelogger> dantti_work: it exists so that one can write a 8k app in one single file, because switching files in vi is such a pita :P
<Quintasan_Droid> :3
<dantti_work> apachelogger: right, and then no one can reads it
<Quintasan_Droid> We all <3 python, don't we?
<apachelogger> why would you, it just works
<apachelogger> it is pyth0rn
<dantti_work> it's like trying to create an exe
<apachelogger> :D
<Quintasan_Droid> Lol
<dantti_work> I think machine code is easier to read
<dantti_work> not counting the stupid identation idea
 * apachelogger loves the indention
<dantti_work> I have to read an memorize all the printer stuff code to understand just a little bit
<apachelogger> makes copying into a python shell to try a small code segment very easy
<apachelogger> dantti_work: how much is missing on the printer magic btw?
<dantti_work> well { } wouldn't hurt
<dantti_work> apachelogger: all the add-printer black magic
<apachelogger> oh
 * apachelogger needs to buy a printer and help
<apachelogger> Quintasan_Droid: go find me a nice laser printer plz
<apachelogger> monochrome if possible
<dantti_work> I can already add printers but not all the features the py has it has
<dantti_work> apachelogger: you don't need a printer
<apachelogger> without printer there is no driving factor :P
<dantti_work> most printer-manager code was written without one
<dantti_work> you can always add fake printers
<Quintasan_Droid> apachelogger: go and do it yourself, I'm occupied with preparing to idiotic german test :/
<apachelogger> Quintasan_Droid: Viel Glueck und viel Spass :P
<Quintasan_Droid> FFFFFFFUUUUUU-
<apachelogger> we could just talk german on irc ;)
<Quintasan_Droid> Deutsch lernen macht nicht Spass
<apachelogger> dantti_work: I used the printer magic yesterday, seemed to work pretty well
<apachelogger> well, except that I was printing using a cups print server with avahi sharing... 
<apachelogger> Quintasan_Droid: s/nicht/keinen
<dantti_work> apachelogger: well yes it works, but it's too hard to get the logic 
<Quintasan_Droid> I see what you did there.
<apachelogger> ^^
<apachelogger> Quintasan_Droid: are you sure? :P
<dantti_work> well with avahi it cups magic not py cups magic
<apachelogger> dantti_work: divide and conquer I always say
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ping
<Riddell> what language did you test in for bug 658728 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 658728 in bluedevil (Ubuntu Maverick) "bluedevil translations not being used" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/658728
<neversfelde> Riddell: it's untranslated on a german system, but I did not upgrade for about 3 weeks 
<Riddell> neversfelde: probably there are no translations
<Riddell> neversfelde: you need to download language-pack-kde-de-base  edit bluetooth.po to add translations for the monolithic strings recompile and install that
<neversfelde> Riddell: I cannot download anything, still only a mobile connection
<Riddell> oh aye
<neversfelde> 2 and a half month, probably I should talk to my isp ;)
<Riddell> dantti_work: so what patch should I add to kpackagekit?  or should I still be waiting?
<dantti_work> Riddell: there are a few kpk patches but the most important ones are in PackageKit-qt and aptcc which are not written yet
<Riddell> dantti_work: ok so I'll wait until I hear from youo
<dantti_work> as I'm a bit sick today I'll probably do that tomorrow
<dantti_work> k, thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: pong
<shadeslayer> Hindi
<shadeslayer> oh ah...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Desire Z is out in europe?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: could you manually add translatins then test?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh.... busy due to exam, im going to sleep in like 15 mins :P
<ScottK> Plenty of time for translations
<shadeslayer> alrighty then
<Riddell> shadeslayer: stop getting distracted by IRC then!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heheh.... i was just checking out wikipedia about Shanon Theorems :P
<ScottK> Stop getting distracted by Wikipedia then.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: thats in my course 
<ScottK> shadeslayer: I meant from the translations.
<ScottK> Priorities man.
<shadeslayer> heh .... 
<shadeslayer> ->sleep
<shadeslayer> cya
 * ScottK notes that was 8 minutes.  Not 15.  Slacking.
<JontheEchidna> Qt represent! http://imgur.com/7wROW
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what's that?
<Riddell> why does Audacity have the wrong icon?
<JontheEchidna> Ubuntu Software Center featuring 2 Qt apps in "What's New"
<Riddell> what is Q4Wine?
<Riddell> I wonder what's new about rekonq
<JontheEchidna> A wine config GUI. Can do things like give wine the Qt colour scheme
<yofel> does anyone know where the code for the keyboard layout indicator in the systray is to be found?
<yofel> I don't know where to start looking..
<ScottK> yofel: I'd start looking in kdebase-workspace.  Not sure if that will turn out to be right though.
<yofel> well, thanks for the pointer anyway
<yofel> ScottK: found it, thanks
<ScottK> No problem.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1194379 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (6 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> The first steps of modularizing the proof-of-concept code and giving
<CIA-39> muon-installer structure: - Make an ApplicationView class; a QTreeView that
<trichard> hello, yawp seems to be broken again in kubuntu-updates
<Riddell> trichard: hmm yes it'll need a rebuild if you're using 4.5.3
<Riddell> I'll do that in a bit
<trichard> Riddell: ok thanks
<cypr1nus> Hello everyone. I would like to ask, how can I help with Kubuntu development. I know some C/C++ stuff, but I want to make progress in Python and use it in Kubuntu development.
<Riddell> hi cypr1nus 
<Riddell> the trick is to find something that annoys you and fix it
<Riddell> the big things we want are at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<Riddell> but there's lots of bugs to get fixed which might be a better place to start
<cypr1nus> Riddell: ok then. I will search things there. Thank You for help.
<Riddell> cypr1nus: but do hang around here, that's the first step
<al> i could tell you things that annoy *me* if it helps ;)
<ScottK> al: We want those to lure you into helping more.
<al> damn.
<Riddell> cypr1nus: bug 650481  might be interesting, requires some c++ coding and some python coding
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 650481 in kubuntu-notification-helper (Ubuntu) "System restart notification while upgrade is in-progress" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/650481
<Riddell> needs the notifications helper to get a dbus interface added to turn off the reboot notification
<Riddell> then it needs the DistUpgrade tool to call that
<cypr1nus> Riddell: ok then. I'll try to get some contact with bugs and fixes. I'll see how things will develop.
<ScottK> cypr1nus: Welcome.
<cypr1nus> ScottK: thank You, the most frightening things in all this stuff is that i don't know if i'll manage things/tasks
<apachelogger> markey: dude
<al> if anyone has an idea on how to further investigate bug 513666, tell me, cause that's the most annoying bug i'm affected by right now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513666 in KDE Base "screen not locked on suspend or hibernate (screen saver not activated)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513666
<yofel> hm.. screen is locked on suspend for me, it's just that often the screen isn't blacked out, but shows the desktop contents behind the password dialog (or pieces of it)
<apachelogger> you want to poke our most favorite kwin dev I suppose, most likely that is either an issue in the driver or kwin, if it is what yofel says ^^
<al> yea, i had that too, sometimes
<al> but for a few months now it's not showing the password dialog at all
<yofel> al: you do have 'Lock screen on resume' enabled right?
<al> yofel, yea, i also checked that it changes in the config file
<yofel> ...
<ScottK> al: Are you using powerdevil or the screensaver kcm to control power to your display?
<al> ScottK, that's mutually exclusive?
<ScottK> cypr1nus: Trying and learning are all that matter now.  Even if the first try doesn't go well, there's no harm.
<al> it's screensaver kcm then probably
<ScottK> al: I don't know if one can have both enabled at the same time or not.
<ScottK> Whichever you have, I'd try the other one.
<al> ScottK, i thought powerdevil was in charge of the resume actions exclusively
<ScottK> I think if you have screen power management enabled in powerdevil it overrides, but I'm not sure.
<ScottK> The power and suspend/resume yes, but AIUI it doesn't necessarily control powering/unpowering  the screen.
<cypr1nus> ScottK: ok then. I will try some things concerning bugs. I'll be in touch. Thank You for Your help.
<ScottK> I have powerdevil managing the screen power and it's working.  I suspect it's likely an X issue of some kind.
<ScottK> cypr1nus: You're welcome.  Thank you for showing up to help.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1194432 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Application.cpp (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> -Invalid files may contain an '=', so also check for a line that starts with '['
<CIA-39> and ends with ']'. (A group entry, which all .desktop files must have) -Also,
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1194433 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (6 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> Add a proxy model for our ApplicationModel capable of sorting alphabetically,
<CIA-39> filtering by package state, and filtering by origin. We can use the alphabetic
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1194436 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationProxyModel.cpp Sort case-insensitively
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-09
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1194441 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ (ApplicationProxyModel.cpp ApplicationView.cpp) Use QString's localeAwareCompare() for case-insensitive sorting.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1194453 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (2 files in 2 dirs) SVN_SILENT: whitespace
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1194456 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (3 files in 2 dirs) A public interface for setting ApplicationViews' internal filters
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1194478 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (7 files in 2 dirs) Fix a bug in ApplicationView where the extenders weren't drawing properly. Brings in some other stuff that I was also working on at the time I noticed the regression.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1194479 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (AvailableView.cpp AvailableView.h) svn add. An ApplicationView for showing all available apps, w/ categories.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1194484 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/ (5 files) OPTIMIZE: Avoid a l10n reverse-lookup for package status by using the UserRoles available to us in QStandardItem to store the QApt::Package::State, and emitting this state when passing it to the PackageView
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1194485 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/libmuon/ (MuonStrings.cpp MuonStrings.h) There should never be a need to do a reverse-l10n lookup on a QApt::Package::State, so remove this function.
<apachelogger> fregl: http://www.amazon.de/Filly-Fairy-Plüsch-Pferd-25cm/dp/B0040JRWO4/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1289287555&sr=8-9
<apachelogger> !!!
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^
<apachelogger> look!!!
<apachelogger> oh dear
 * apachelogger passes out and continues calculus
<Nightrose> apachelogger: !!!
<Nightrose> OMG
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> december 10
<apachelogger> daft punk with tron legacy soundtrack
<apachelogger> sweet
<jussi> o/
 * jussi waves to agateau
 * agateau waves back
<apachelogger> !find compiz-manager
<ubottu> Package/file compiz-manager does not exist in maverick
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> anyone around?
 * ari-tczew waves to apachelogger
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: yo, do you have 10.10?
<apachelogger> if so, what does `env | grep QT` return?
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: yes
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: nothing
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> ari-tczew: from a kde session?
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: gnome :P
<apachelogger> i.e. not tty
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that of course is useless then :P
<apachelogger> thanks though
<ari-tczew> np
 * apachelogger pokes Nightrose
<Nightrose> apachelogger: at work on windows atm
<apachelogger> hm, ok :S
<apachelogger> how hard can it be to find a user ^^
 * al is running 10.04
<ari-tczew> apachelogger: maybe on #ubuntu or #ubuntu-bugs
<apachelogger> by the time I have a output to confirm my theory I will have fix it already :P
<apachelogger> that was very true
<apachelogger> issue fixed
<apachelogger> soo
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> al: could you get me an output eitherway?
<apachelogger> not sure whether 10.04 also has the problem
<al> QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/home/dalbers/.kde/lib/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib/kde4/plugins/
<al> that's it
<apachelogger> okthx
<hrw> ~curse lnusertemp
<hrw> hrw@efika:/home$ kde4-config --path exe --locate lnusertemp
<hrw> Segmentation fault
<hrw> auch..
<yofel> doesn't crash here but returns '/usr/lib/kde4/libexec/lnusertemp'
<hrw> looks like no kde4 for my armel netbook now. too many segfaults
<Riddell> new Qt out
<Riddell> qt creator too
 * hrw uses qt creator directly from nokia not packages
<hrw> maemo qt sdk support...
 * Sput uses qt and creator directly from git, using packages :)
<hrw> ;d
<Riddell> I feel so superfluous :)
<Riddell> freeflying: ubuntu-chinese-desktop accepted!
<freeflying> Riddell, saw it, thanks, I will upload ubuntu-chinese-default-settings in couple of mins
<Riddell> burndown chart http://people.canonical.com/~pitti/workitems/natty/kubuntu-dev.html
<ScottK> Riddell: I saw doko is at least around enough to be doing email.  Perhaps you could pin him down on our implicit IT question (should we set that in each package that needs it, will he put it back in GCC defaults, etc?).
<Riddell> ScottK: I was just looking at the build logs to see the state
<Riddell> let's ping him now
<ScottK> OK.  Cool.
 * ScottK hopes that cures the superfluousness.
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: poke me at some point about loco & stuff
<Riddell> apachelogger: for your interest http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/DoesUbuntuOneSupportKDE
<Riddell> newly created
<Riddell> also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ/HowDoIInstallTheGNOMEUbuntuOneClientOnKubuntu
<ScottK> Riddell: Is there any point in asking people to test it?  I thought it was known not to work.
<Riddell> ScottK: probably not no
<Riddell> ScottK: re #debian-qt-kde we do build qtwebkit from the same source
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: Can't we stop that now though?
<Riddell> ScottK: no it's needed for qtassistant, else it uses qhtml which makes everything look rubbish
<ScottK> Riddell: Can't we teach that to use the separate source?
<ScottK> If we could make Qt building faster, that would be a good thing.
<Riddell> ScottK: no, it's a circular dependency
<ScottK> Oh. OK.
<ScottK> Nevermind then.
<Riddell> ScottK: it might change with the qt modularisation in 4.8
 * apachelogger is soaking wet
<\sh> apachelogger: wet tshirt contest? ;)
<\sh> and why do think people that installing a library, which is being used as native lib in mono apps, under /lib or /lib64 is a good idea? 
<\sh> s/think people/people think/
<Riddell> why do people think mono is a good idea?
<Riddell> in a related note bug 669747 just processed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 669747 in qtjambi (Ubuntu) "Request for removal (source and binary)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669747
<\sh> Riddell: because most windows devs don't know c++ ;) but they know c# and .net and when I say: no windows, but you can run your .net tool under linux with mono ;) 
<dantti> Riddell: packagekit fixes done http://gitorious.org/packagekit/packagekit/commit/05ad4000c1110d49d1530db9a0589dd02147744b  and http://gitorious.org/packagekit/packagekit/commit/41b89ee7febac04fa241acf59097cfa8d7835087
<dantti> Riddell: the first one is VERY very very important :P
<maco> apachelogger: not do so well on not-falling-in as you did when we canoed with Riddell?
<Riddell> dantti: is there a bug entry somewhere for the first one?  or a description of it?
<dantti> Riddell: I'm not sure there is a LP bug but it's kde bug n 253930
<dantti> Riddell: it affects some people with supposed broken mirrors, in this case I think it was medibuntu
<Riddell> thanks dantti 
<dantti> Riddell: np
<debfx> apachelogger: your latest blog post contains an unprintable char (before "Dovecot") which breaks the rss feed
<shadeslayer> debfx: works fine in my RSS news plasmod 
<apachelogger> debfx: interesting
<apachelogger> fix0red
<apachelogger> thanks for the heasd up
<apachelogger> maco: well silly weather...
<maco> oooh you got dumped on?
<apachelogger> \sh: nah, wet undies contest...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.pocoo.org/raw/288016/ lookie
<debfx> shadeslayer: maybe it filters the data before throwing it into the xml parser
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can you write widgets in QML?
<shadeslayer> plasma widgets to be precise
<apachelogger> in 4.6 I think
<txwikinger> Riddell: Will Kubuntu go the wayland?
<txwikinger> wayland-qt seems to be further ahead than wayland fo runity
<DarkwingDuck> Tm_T: ping
<apachelogger> txwikinger: a bit early to ask that question?
<txwikinger> apachelogger: I did not say that e end up there, I am talking more about the exploring
<apachelogger> wayland aint is not stable, aint is no working nowhere, kwin is not working with wayland, qt wayland is not stable either ....
<apachelogger> txwikinger: nothing to explore because nothing is there ;)
<txwikinger> Well.. Mark makes bold announcements
<apachelogger> because he can put work force behind it ;)
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: Compiz main dev did a video of Wayland running on his notebook
<apachelogger> last I checked only intel driver was doing all the fancy stuff it requires
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: since you are here...
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: <apachelogger> seems to me http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1137645 is a bit of a troublesome change...
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> since it manipulates the envrionment variable everything started after kwin will also have no glib
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> for example phonon
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> now if phonon wants to use pulseaudio it needs to have a glib eventloop, which it does not
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> hence that change breaks pulseaudio integration of phonon
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> (along with disabling glib eventloops for about every other app)
<mgraesslin> intel, radeon and nouveau should do the stuff
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: are you sure it also changes the environment variable for other processes?
<apachelogger> pretty much
<apachelogger> I recompiled without that line and env does not list the var anymore and suddenly phonon works properly with pulse
<mgraesslin> hmm
<mgraesslin> which means that compositingprefs.cpp:line 133 is also a problem
<mgraesslin> setenv( "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT", "1", true );
<mgraesslin> and could explain why people say that games are running badly even if compositing is disabled
<apachelogger> me@avatar:~$ env | grep -ri indirect
<apachelogger> LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1
<apachelogger> seems so indeed
<mgraesslin> not here
<mgraesslin> I know that it is indirect rendering as my GPU does not provide direct
<mgraesslin> same for QT_NO_GLIB
<mgraesslin> it's not set in my env
<apachelogger> hm
<shadeslayer> dantti: http://www.piware.de/2010/11/ubuntu-natty-where-did-my-changelogs-go/ << apt-changelog to your rescue :>
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: surprisingly enough it is not the case on the 10.10 cd either
<mgraesslin> so something seems to be different on your system I conclude
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> Riddell: why does the live session have an env var RUNNING_UNDER_GDM?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: but what would that be, I mean, since the environment is only inherited by children, kwin would have to be parent to e.g. konsole :O
<mgraesslin> maybe some kdeinit magic going on?
<apachelogger> still, why would only be on my system ^^
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: I will do some more investigation
<yofel> shadeslayer: why are they re-inventing the wheel?
<shadeslayer> yofel: because the wheel is redundant... we need something more efficient :P
<shadeslayer> jussi: have you seen http://quasseldroid.lekebilen.com/ ?
<shadeslayer> well... it isnt active... but still
<yofel> shadeslayer: I thought more about apt-changelog <-> aptitude changelot - but I guess copying the wheel isn't bad sometimes...
<yofel> s/changelot/changelog
<shadeslayer> well.. it isnt bad if they can make it better 
<shadeslayer> the key word being make it better
<yofel> true
<rbelem> Riddell, ping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i was trying out libreoffice and it is pretty good, doesnt play well with gtk-oxygen tho 
<shadeslayer> but it is definitely better than OOo
<rbelem> shadeslayer, nice :-)
<rbelem> shadeslayer, are there packages?
<rbelem> found them :-) http://download.documentfoundation.org/libreoffice/testing/3.3.0-beta2/deb/x86/
<effie_jayx> hey guys I really wish to help out but I feel there is little to be done, you keep the helm fine. thanks for making such a great release :)
<valorie> effie_jayx: right now is the pause of exhaustion and planning, I think
<dantti> shadeslayer: well aptcc py-apt, aptitude synaptic they all use changelog.ubuntu.com to get changelogs
<valorie> we're just back from release and then UDS
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-10
<ScottK> Got a 16GB usb stick for the arm box.  That ought to give us a big enough /var/cache/pbuilder to build Qt.
 * ScottK is gonna try again.
<theannihilator> uestion
<theannihilator> i need a g++ compiler but they all say for amd64
<theannihilator> will it still work on an i386install?
<valorie> oh, that's not how you phrased your question in #kubuntu
<theannihilator> lol
<theannihilator> i dont know
<theannihilator> i am used to yahoo chat
<valorie> I would say: you 'll have to try
<theannihilator> i have lost my irc connections 15years ago
<valorie> do you have a 64-bit machine?
<theannihilator> and quit irc 8
<theannihilator> yes
<theannihilator> intell core
<valorie> some people still install 32bit OS
<valorie> and then just use some 64-bit apps
<theannihilator> i did not know that would work
<valorie> so you'll just have to try, and see if they work
<theannihilator> in windows you have to have 64bit to install 64bit
<valorie> I couldn't get, for instance, Google Gears to work that way
<valorie> but now I have 64-bit OS installed
<valorie> oops, dinner time
<ScottK> valorie: I think it's the other way around.
<theannihilator> loll
<valorie> good luck
<theannihilator> it is
<theannihilator> 64bit os 32bit program
<ScottK> You can run 32bit apps on 64bit,  but not the reverse.
<valorie> and ScottK is a guru, so listen to him, not me
<theannihilator> i wish
<theannihilator> lol
<valorie> :-)
<theannihilator> i have a brother named scott lol
<theannihilator> is there any g++ compiler for i386 install?
<ScottK> theannihilator: Yes.
<ScottK> You can build for 32bit on a 64bit platform too, but I don't know the details.
<theannihilator> lol
<ScottK> (I haven't needed to do it)
<theannihilator> i may just say screw it and install 1010 on wuzbi with a 64bit install
<ScottK> theannihilator: What are you trying to do?
<theannihilator> compile inspircd
<theannihilator> but i need to compile it withg++
<ScottK> What is the target system you are trying to build it for?
<theannihilator> sry i was afk
<ScottK> OK.  Attempt #2 to build Qt on this box launched.
<theannihilator> what you mean target system
<ScottK> Are you trying to build for 32 or 64 bit and is the system you're building on 32 or 64?
<theannihilator> i dont know truthfully
<theannihilator> i think it is 32bit
<ScottK> If they are the same, it's easy, just install build-essential and you'll have g++ installed.
<theannihilator> its what i am on now
<theannihilator> and the program is 32bit
<ScottK> Then you can just install g++ and you have it.
<theannihilator> is 1010 better than 104?
<ScottK> Depends on what you're looking for.
<theannihilator> an irc server
<ScottK> Shiny new stuff, but the X stack seems a bit more wobbly.  For a server, I'd stay on 10.04.
<ScottK> You can get serverish support in #ubuntu-server.
<ScottK> (server devs hang out there too)
<theannihilator> fyi it will prolly be in a vm client
<theannihilator> not in a seperate install
<theannihilator> cause i am just using this isntall to test because my computers firewall is messed up....
<j_baer> Hello, I am from the Artwork Team and I am looking for the best contact in regards to Kubuntu artwork.
<valorie> hello again, j_baer
<valorie> :-)
<j_baer> Hello, am I in the right place?
<valorie> Riddell: ping
<valorie> ^^^
<valorie> yes j_baer you are in the right place
<valorie> hmmm, Riddell may be sleeping
<valorie> and it looks like ScottK just stepped out
<valorie> DarkwingDuck: are you about?
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: aye
<valorie> read up a bit
<j_baer> Hello - DarkwingDuck!
<DarkwingDuck> Greetings
<valorie> we talked about this at UDS, but I don't recall who the contact person is
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: what am I looking for?
<valorie> [17:40] <j_baer> Hello, I am from the Artwork Team and I am looking for the best contact in regards to Kubuntu artwork.
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhh hah
<DarkwingDuck> Hey j_baer 
<j_baer> I know we just started the release cycle but I am hoping to identify needs early.
<valorie> that's very cool, actually
<DarkwingDuck> Of course j_baer give me just a second.
<DarkwingDuck> speaking of... I need to get the docs things orgonized...
<DarkwingDuck> j_baer: what were you thinking in re of the artwork?
<j_baer> While you are looking I would like to note the "new" Artwork Team Wiki. ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork )
<j_baer> We have changed our focus from being release driven to task driven.
<DarkwingDuck> ahhh
<DarkwingDuck> j_baer: the only ones listed at this timecan be found here... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo#Kubuntu%20Natty%20Community
<j_baer> Our hope is this will provide some flexibility in completing assignments.
<DarkwingDuck> *nods* We really don't have a dedicated Artwork persone at this time.
<ScottK> The people who have been doing the web site work are probably the most active.
<ScottK> ryanakca, ofirk, and IIRC yofel.
<ScottK> shtylman (also not here) has done some in the past.
<DarkwingDuck> agreed
 * yofel hasn't done anything artwork related
<ScottK> j_baer: What does being task driven mean?
<j_baer> A task is a request from the community.
<ScottK> From our perspective we need stuff for a release and getting stuff too late for a release, doesn't much help.
<j_baer> In many cases a task will be linked to a release ( wallpaper ).
<ScottK> I see.
<j_baer> In some cases the need is more immediate ( icon).
<j_baer> And in others it may be longer ( as in a icon theme )
<DarkwingDuck> hey jjesse 
<valorie> j_baer: do you have any influence on products for sale in the Ubuntu store?
<valorie> we have no new Kubuntu items in there
<j_baer> Only those I buy :)
<valorie> :(
<valorie> ok
<j_baer> A long term goal is to become more in sync with the Design Team.
<j_baer> Ok everyone, gotta go. Thanks for your help!
<DarkwingDuck> valorie: how are you at being an editor in chief aka spell and grammer check?
<valorie> I'm rather awesome
<valorie> although more pairs of eyes are the best
<valorie> also, I sometimes have my hubby read stuff, to see if it's readable to someone who isn't part of the group
<DarkwingDuck> *nods* My spelling and grammer sucks (Ask nixternal, jjesse or ScottK) 
<DarkwingDuck> We had a editor for the last major re-write we did...
<DarkwingDuck> Hmmz...
<valorie> boo, we aren't listed at all on that artwork page
<valorie> odd that we are missing
<valorie> as I visit wiki pages, I fix them for clarity, spelling, etc.
<DarkwingDuck> I was refering more toward the LP Branch for docs.
<DarkwingDuck> Hang on... Dinner
<valorie> certainly
<valorie> I'm in for a dime, and in for a dollar
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<valorie> Schmecken Sie gut!
<jjesse> hiya dantti_work
<jjesse> do'
<jjesse> hiya DarkwingDuck
<jjesse> hahah silly tab completion
<jjesse> sorry dantti_work
 * dasKreech gives valorie a dime
<valorie> thanks!
<valorie> not much you can get for a dime these days
<dasKreech> I know the inflation has taken the penny for my thoughts over to 12 cents now!
<dantti> jjesse: np, I wasn't at work :P
 * dantti go to bed
<jjesse> haha sorry
<freeflying> Riddell, arounds?
<felimwhiteley> anyone else noticed kPackeKit failing in last few days with http://paste.ubuntu.com/529238/ it then continually (every 10mins or so) updates the cache and searches for new updates in the notification area and dissapears before I can really click it..
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<Riddell> felimwhiteley: we use the aptcc backend now, are you using 10.10?
<felimwhiteley> Riddell: no, 10.04 but using the backports for 4.5 (I don't really remember seeing an update in last week) and  it had been working fine till about mid week last week
<freeflying> Riddell, will you have time to review ubuntu-chinese-default-settings?
<Riddell> freeflying: can do
<valorie> felimwhiteley: kpackagekit has gotten loads better in 10.10
<valorie> I finally trust it again
<felimwhiteley> valorie: good to hear, although I never had a problem with it really... I generally use aptitude on commandline anyway... I use this machine for work so can't really afford any downtime 
<valorie> I had a horrid crash in the middle of updates
<valorie> had to do a re-install
<valorie> so it took some testing before I trusted it again
<felimwhiteley> yeah I can see how that might leave an impression alright ;)
<jussi> a reinstall from a kpackagekit crash? o.O
<valorie> jussi: it kiboshed the whole upgrade
<valorie> computer wouldn't start, as I recall
<jussi> valorie: and apt-get install -f and dpkg --configure -a didnt help?
<valorie> well, had I been able to get to a console
<valorie> maybe
<valorie> if I had known that then
<jussi> valorie: note those for if you ever have issues during upgrade again :)
<valorie> I downloaded the ISO to my daughter's old laptop, which had opensuse on it
<valorie> had to tape the CD drive shut so it would write the CD
<valorie> lol
<valorie> maco was holding my hand via IRC during the entire horrible ordeal
<valorie> however, I think I'll add that note to my way-too-long blogpost about it
<valorie> done, thanks, and good night!
<Riddell> nhandler: what's this about the wiki theme not fitting in with kubuntu?
<Riddell> rdieter: we have a security patch in our packages from your friends at Red Hat, do you know if it has gone upstream? https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=520661
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 520661 in vulnerability "CVE-2009-2702 kdelibs: kssl incorrect verification of SSL certificate with NUL in subjectAltName" [Low,New]
<nhandler> Riddell: Teams are working hard to modify their wiki pages to look good in the new ubuntu-light wiki theme. The issue is, a lot of the changes make the pages look terrible in the kubuntu theme
<Riddell> nhandler: what sort of modifications?
<nhandler> Riddell: Changing up headers, tables, and other formatting that might have included colors
<Riddell> nhandler: got any examples?
<nhandler> Riddell: The one you saw me talking about was w.u.c/BeginnersTeam (the headers at the top). They are better now, but not great
<Riddell> nhandler: really we want to take the new ubuntu theme and have a handy artist adapt it for kubuntu artwork
<Riddell> ah, hello j_baer 
<nhandler> Riddell: Cool. Although the kubuntu theme still looks great. We just need to come up with a set of colors that looks ok across the themes that people can use
<j_baer> Hello, I stopped by last night see how the Artwork Team can assist.
<j_baer> What I am looking is a Kubuntu contact. :D
<Riddell> j_baer: contact for what?  Kubuntu is a team so the best contact is just this channel or the mailing list
<Riddell> sheytan and ofir are the people doing artwork for the website
<j_baer> Who is doing the wallpaper?
<Riddell> j_baer: upstream
<Riddell> we like upstream's artwork and don't see a need to change it
<Riddell> especially given there are bits of kubuntu artwork that need done (like the aforementioned wiki theme)
<j_baer> We just completed work on our wiki page. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork . 
<j_baer> With all of the changes, it's tough to keep up. :)
<j_baer> If there is anything we can assist with please let us know. Thanks.
<Riddell> oh, he went
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: sorry, been busy with family stuff, surprisingly
<shadeslayer> dantti: ah kewl
<shadeslayer> so someone complained about ksnapshot
<shadeslayer> jussi: http://www.elpauer.org/?p=509
<shadeslayer> IIRC it was you  :P
<jussi> yay!
<jussi> and yes, it was me
<yofel> hey, that's cool :D
<shadeslayer> yeha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you send some gift vouchers to Ravi Maggon as well? 0_o
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the guy you sent the CD's too... he says there are gift vouchers too ... but theyre stuck @ TNT for now 
<ScottK> nhandler: It seems like if people are redesigning wiki pages, they should be taking the themes into consideration and doing coordination before things start to look like crap.  IIRC the same thing happened when they redid the main wiki page last time.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've no idea what that's about
<shadeslayer> ok 
<ScottK> Riddell: RE your merges emails back to Debian - Last cycle svuorela and I looked at the PAM changes and neither of us knew enough about PAM to decide if those were appropriate for Debian or not (this is workspace).  It might be nice to get someone who understands the changes to have a look.
<Riddell> ScottK: worryingly I don't remember where they came from
<ScottK> Is it  [ Harald Sitter ]		
<ScottK>   * Add pam files for kscreensaver and kcheckpass (LP: #278842)
<Riddell> ah, the usual suspect
<ScottK> So maybe apachelogger can spare a tiny fraction of his enormous brain to see if he can expain if these are relevant to Debian.
<apachelogger> now without looking I can say that those files almost certainly come from debian
<apachelogger> KDE 3 packaging, and eventually got lost in KDE 4, hence I added them again
<apachelogger> for more I 'd have to take a closer look, but since I am currently analyzing algorithms it might be a bit until I get to it...
<ScottK> Consultating with Hardy's kdebase debian/changelog seems to confirm this theory.
<ScottK> kdebase (4:2.1-20010115-1) unstable; urgency=low
<ScottK>   * Adding in kscreensaver pam file
<ScottK> -- Ivan E. Moore II <rkrusty@debian.org>  Mon, 15 Jan 2001 01:00:00 -0700
<ScottK> Kcheckpass doesn't get an explicit mention, but I suspect it's the same.
<apachelogger> oh, oh, I think I remember
<apachelogger> not entirely sure though
<apachelogger> ScottK: do we even install them anymore?
 * apachelogger thinks that nowadays everything goes through KDM's kgreeter plugins, hence using KDM's pam file...
<apachelogger> also according to rules we do not setup the pam files other than kdm, so I suppose those other pams can be kicked out
<ScottK> Good point.
<apachelogger> again, without closer look I might be wrong :)
<ScottK> They don't appear in any of the install files.
<ScottK> They aren't force in by debian/rules
<ScottK> apachelogger: When you have some spare context, it would be useful to see if we can eliminate these.
<ScottK> It does not appear they are used.
<ScottK> apachelogger: It does look like I have enough space on the arm box to build Qt now.  I got a 16GB usb stick yesterday and mounted /var/cache to it.  So I guess later today I should get to find out if the 4GB SD card it's got for swap will work out when it hits the linker.
<apachelogger> it would hit the linker sooner if you had the icecream yet :)
<ScottK> It would.
<ScottK> Hopefully this weekend I'll set the other box up and then you can make that work.
<ScottK> Riddell: Do you have a sense that the discussion is going anywhere on the implicit IT bug?  
<Riddell> ScottK: doko said he'd look at it today
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I? omg! :D
<apachelogger> a dream come true :D
<apachelogger> dantti: so, I ordered a super expensive printer... the printer manager thingy better be working :P
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm a bit skeptical that Nokia has suggested us breaking Qt ABI on armel is a good idea (see #ubuntu-devel).  It probably merits keeping an eye on.
<Riddell> ScottK: I doubt they mind either way
<ScottK> OK.
<Riddell> they will switch to qreal==double for qt 5 and would be fine with us doing it now, us breaking ABI isn't their concern since they work at the source code level
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> It seems an odd thing for us to do at the distro level to me.
<Riddell> yes it is, ogra's logic that there's no or few third party packages and so we shouldn't care about them is inelegant but could be considered practical
<ScottK> One of the things that does exist is binary only, but distributable user space for the N900 display drivers.
<ScottK> It would be nice if we didn't break those (no idea if this would or not).
<apachelogger> anyone knows if audio streams from uds have been recorded? or whom to poke about that?
<Riddell> I don't think they were, some were videod, could try asking jcastro
<ScottK> IIRC they aren't formally, but someone started capturing them ~Wednesday when they realized.
<ScottK> My memory says it was Rhonda, but that might be totally wrong.
<ScottK> Ah, so I was right.  Rhonda was totally wrong.
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uh.. werent the lightning talks recorded as well?
<Riddell> dunno
<apachelogger> that reminds me
 * apachelogger needs to fill a basket with notifications and send it to shtylman
<shtylman> ....
 * shtylman is not amused
<apachelogger> poor shtylman
<apachelogger> shtylman: you should start a movement against notifications
<shtylman> yes I should
<apachelogger> before I make application scoped notifications become scoped to the application window :P
<shtylman> http://www.notmart.org/images/notifications-46.png
<shtylman> only the top left one is reasonable
<shtylman> the others are just garbage
<shtylman> I think the kde people are starting to confuse mobile user interfaces with desktops
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195216 * trunk/ (14 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> Add a view switching mechanism. OriginView has been renamed to the more generic
<CIA-39> ViewSwitcher. A hash of QModelIndexes and QWidget pointers is kept in the
<hrw> ScottK: bug 673611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 673611 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) " trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes/oxygen-air/win-login.png', which is also in package kdm 4:4.5.3-0ubuntu2 " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673611
<Riddell> ScottK: python-qt4 does work with python 3, although it would benefit from whatever dh_python3 does and being split out
<ScottK> Riddell: Yes.  That's what I was asking barry to help out with.
<ScottK> hrw: Thanks.
<hrw> np
<Riddell> ScottK: probably needs to start with sip (and ideally finish with python-kde4)
<ScottK> Riddell: Yep.  Quintasan already started on sip and got some advice in #debian-python.
<ScottK> hrw: You have a fair amount of programming background (that seems generally true of the people Genensi was giving boxes too)?  Any chance you might be able to look at the assembler changes needed in src/corelib/arch/qatomic_armv6.h (qt4-x11) so we don't need the implicit IT workaround anymore?
<hrw> ScottK: my last application was in 2000. I am mostly build system guy
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Nevermind then.
<ScottK> hrw: Fix uploaded.  Thanks again.
<hrw> ScottK: no problem again
<hrw|gone> ScottK: next week I plan to reinstall smartbook with maverick and check kde4/armel status there.
<ScottK> Cool.
<hrw|gone> ScottK: I did kde4/armel/natty build (with it=thumb workaround) but it segfaults like crazy
<ScottK> hrw|gone: How did you build it then?
<hrw|gone> want to check is it natty or hw fault first
<ScottK> Our Qt in the archive is built with that.
<ScottK> (as is kde4libs)
<hrw|gone> ScottK: added "export CXXFLAGS += -Wa,-mimplicit-it=thumb" to kde4libs, kdebase, kdebase-workspace, kdeutils
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Is that what segfaulted or something else?
<hrw|gone> now I have such ugly mix of natty and maverick on it that it is hard to debug where the problem is
<hrw|gone> drkonqi, plasma-desktop, any random qt/kde thing basically segfaults
<ScottK> OK.  
<ScottK> Maverick was built with that too.
<hrw|gone> sure, but also with gcc 4.4
<ScottK> True.
<hrw|gone> 4.5 failed to build one object iirc in kdebase-workspace - had to build it with 4.4
<hrw|gone> but only one .o - rest was with 4.5
<ScottK> Do you remember what the issue was?
<hrw|gone> ok, have a nice rest of week + weekend
<hrw|gone> ScottK: duplicated label in assembly source
<hrw|gone> .LPIC132 or sth like that
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: It looks like we'll need some help from someone who can deal with Qt assembler changes.  I suspect for such a person just adding the missint IT instructions wouldn't be hard.
<hrw|gone> ScottK: bug 490371 is known to you I think?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490371 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Atomic operations not safe for ARMv7,Thumb-2 and multicore" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490371
<ScottK> FSVO known, yes.
<ScottK> We should probably ask dmart to look at that again after we get 4.7.1 in the archive.
<ScottK> hrw|gone: You don't have a multi-core chip there do you?
<hrw|gone> ScottK: I have dualcore A9
<ScottK> Oh.  OK.
<hrw|gone> ScottK: want account for tests?
<ScottK> hrw|gone: I don't know enough about it to be useful.
<hrw|gone> ok
<hrw|gone> but I do not run x11 on it by default
<apachelogger> kontact beta makes my system super sugglish
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do you get that too?
<shadeslayer> i get no mail in kontact
<shadeslayer> so
<shadeslayer> my system does not get sluggy
<apachelogger> maybe because you get no mail :P
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> now the imap resource crashed
<apachelogger> time to stop reading mails clearly
 * apachelogger wonders why his printer is apparently for more than 6 hours sitting in salzburg
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's been well known for a long time if you want working imap in Kontact, you use dimap.  I doubt that's changed.
<apachelogger> ScottK: I am using akonadi
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> my nowplaying plasmoid is broken
<shadeslayer> i cant close it
<apachelogger> oh
<shadeslayer> its stuck to my plasma
<apachelogger> then more likely plasma is broken
<shadeslayer> someone give me a plasma wrench
<apachelogger> plasmoids aint have no control over this
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: all other plasmoids close fine
<apachelogger> and that is suppsoed to proof that it is not plasma's fault? :P
<shadeslayer> its someones fault
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> how about yours :P
<apachelogger> cause it closes fine here
<apachelogger> your choice
<apachelogger> either plasma or you :P
<shadeslayer> plasma it is
<apachelogger> perfect choice
<shadeslayer> ->study... cya latetr
<shadeslayer> i think kmail finally started working ....
 * apachelogger has fancy ideas
<apachelogger> Riddell: check out my solution to the config conflict approach ;)
<apachelogger> ScottK: we probably should publicly announce DarkwingDuck as loco liaison
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd love to but I'm about to go and give a talk on Qt to some tech meetup
<apachelogger> oh :(
<ScottK> apachelogger: We need a KC meeting to bless UDS decisions first.  Particularly something like that which isn't technical.
<apachelogger> Riddell: have fun at the talk :)
<apachelogger> ScottK: good point
<apachelogger> ScottK: I hear you are volunteering to organize it :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: I need to write my specs first.
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> hold ups, hold ups
<Riddell> specs are old fashioned, I don't think anyone writes them any more
<apachelogger> well
<Riddell> it's all work items now
 * apachelogger finds spec unsuited for most of the kubuntu stuff anyway
<ScottK> Having a meeting deadline would be motivational.
<apachelogger> we did not really have much hardcore tech stuff and things
<ScottK> Yeah, the ones I really need to work on are for backports, but I do want one on translations.
<apachelogger> Riddell: they make sense if we had large scale software developments or stuff
<apachelogger> which we do not have, since jt bailed on us ^^
<ScottK> Him and that slacker shtylman.
<ScottK> shtylman has almost reached nixternal levels of productivity now.
<ScottK> Speaking of which ...
<apachelogger> :O
<ScottK> shtylman: We you willing to commit to doing the arm effeciency work we talked about?  
<ScottK> If you are, I need to mail you hardware.
<ScottK> If I mail you hardware, you need to do it ....
 * apachelogger thinks that mailing hardware is the key to all of this
 * apachelogger remembers that he wanted to rename kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts, assigned the task to shadeslayer and yet it is not renamed...
<shtylman> ScottK: did you find anyone else?
<ScottK> shtylman: I didn't look because I wasn't sure if you wanted to do it.
<ScottK> Want me to look first?
<shtylman> that would be good :)
<ScottK> OK
<shtylman> if there is a student or someone at a compant that can devote the serious time
<shtylman> that would be much better
<ScottK> Maybe maco should do it.
<nixternal> nobody can reach my levels of productivity. idling ain't easy!
<ScottK> nixternal: That's why I said approaching.
<nixternal> shtylman just spoke, so not even close to approaching. once shtylman stops giving a shit, then maybe he can reach my productivity level :p
<shtylman> hahaha
<apachelogger> ScottK: kscreenlocker uses kdm's pam now
 * apachelogger thinks the pam should be named kde, but oh well
<ScottK> Great.
<ScottK> apachelogger: How about kcheckpass?
<apachelogger> ScottK: kcheckpass is used by kscreenlocker
 * apachelogger checks
<ScottK> Oh
<apachelogger> me@avatar:~/src/bzr/kdebase-workspace/debian$ /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kcheckpass; echo $?
<apachelogger> Password:
<apachelogger> 0
<apachelogger> works too
<ScottK> Sounds like those files can go.
<CIA-39> [kdebase-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101110184207-z151assrdzet472a * debian/ (4 files) Remove kscreensaver and kcheckpass pam files, they were not used and a quick check unveales that their associated tools both seem to use KDM's PAM file.
<apachelogger> !find xlock
<ubottu> Found: libposixlock-ruby, libposixlock-ruby1.8, xlockmore, xlockmore-gl
<ScottK> All that Ruby seems to have scared everyone else off.
<shtylman> http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/10/open-source-kinect-camera-driver-now-available-for-download/
<shtylman> screenshots are kde ^
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> definitely more engaged than nixternal I guess.
<shtylman> haha
 * ryanakca grins at having just made his first unsponsored upload to Debian :)
<shtylman> ooo
<nhandler> ScottK: Agreed. I think for most people, they simply forget that while a page might look good in one theme, it might look bad in another. That is why I think we need to come up with some stylistic guides that help people prepare themes that are at least acceptable for all of them
<ScottK> nhandler: Or at least have it written down they ought to test all the standard ones and make sure they work.
<apachelogger> wow
<apachelogger> doc build handling in KDE is becoming even more a mess than before
<apachelogger> that is truely interesting
<Quintasan> brr
 * Quintasan needs to reinstall
<Quintasan> somehow something broke and my system is near unusable state
<dantti> apachelogger: cool, I was hoping to work more on this stuff this week, but then I got sick, and when I got better my work got busy... :P maybe friday or next thursday :P if you can please try to help on the add-printer app :D
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> well, unless the austrian postal service screws up I should get the printer on friday
<apachelogger> and since I cannot add it, I probably will need to hack 
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> or maybe tomorrow
<apachelogger> apparently it is already within the city of rainy Graz
<ScottK> Quintasan: barry is going to come help us get the python3* packaging done later this week.  Is the sip work youve done so far published anywhere?
<apachelogger> pyth0rn 3 :D
<apachelogger> unicode \o/ \o/ \o/
<DarkwingDuck> Python 3D? :P:P
<apachelogger> http://24ahead.com/images/python-vs-alligator-everglades.jpg
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: http://wiki.python.org/moin/IntegratingPythonWithOtherLanguages#Perl <--Just for you
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> <3
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<apachelogger> http://shawn.hamman.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/lisp-programmers.jpg
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: just for you
<apachelogger> makes you wanna do stuff in scheme again :D
<DarkwingDuck> LMAO that is awesome.
<apachelogger> the wicked witch of the west!@!!!!!@$@
<apachelogger> zOMG!
<DarkwingDuck> Oh this is priceless... On her way to Grandma's house, Red Riding Hood was accosted by a Wolf, who asked her what was in her basket. She replied, "Some healthful snacks for my grandmother, who is certainly capable of taking care of herself as a mature adult."
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195405 * (15 files in 4 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> -Move CategoryView and CategoryDrawer to a CategoryModel/ subfolder in
<CIA-39> preparation for a new CategoryModel -Use AvailableView, a CategoryView that is
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-11
<Riddell> nhandler: err?
<nhandler> Riddell: See the email that went out to ubuntu-irc a little over a week ago. All uncommented bans in the bantracker are being removed. They can be re-added if necessary (with comments)
<Riddell> hmm, sounds dangerous
<maco> Riddell: full banlists are dangerous too :) then new bans cant be added when needed
<maco> meanwhile very old bans...people probably gave up after a year or two...
<Riddell> maybe but old bans isn't the same as bans that I can't be bothered to add a commet on (which is everyone I ban)
 * maco points to the bit about email
<maco> also...ubottu pm's you for a comment every time you ban
<Riddell> humbug  Msgs:10908 New:1889 <-- my e-mail.  and I'm pretty sure I'm not subscribed to ubuntu-irc.  and I ignore ubottu
 * maco thinks these excuses are your fault to start with
<Riddell> you could be right there
<maco> nhandler: the general bans we have on naughty words are being skipped over, right?
<Riddell> bans on naughty words?
<maco> there are bans in some channels that are like a swearword!*@*
<maco> i know #ubuntu has a ton
<maco> and *why* do you have 1889 new messages?
<maco> i have a few hundred unread mails, but they're umm...bugmail... and overly-chatty mailing lists from local computer clubs
<Riddell> I guess I won't know until I get around to reading them
<maco> theyre *not* in my inbox
<maco> hmm playing with e coli
<maco> laptop going away
<Riddell> oh I don't even look at any of the filtered out e-mail boxes
<valorie> so I guess emailing you is NOT the way to get your attention, Riddell?
<nhandler> maco: If they had comments, then yes.
<Riddell> valorie: depends if you can accept a two month round trip
 * nhandler is just going by the db export he was given
<ScottK> Qt test build on the arm box succeeded.  No trouble at all once I had enough room.
<ScottK> Riddell: The build took about 23 and a half hours so slightly faster than the buildds.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I could build Qt in less than a day on our box, so I think we can do anything....
<JontheEchidna> nice
<ScottK> Of course I had to go buy a 16GB USB stick and mount it as /var/cache to have the space to do it ....
<JontheEchidna> heh
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195428 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (5 files in 2 dirs) Flesh out the Category class. The AvailableView is temporarily being used to test it pending a CategoryModel, and at the moment only can show top-level categories.
<dasKreech> ScottK: Lol nice
<dasKreech> I had a friend who did that with Vista
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195430 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/categories.xml More icons
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195434 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (AvailableView.cpp CategoryModel/Category.cpp) Subcategory support
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195435 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/AvailableView.cpp SVN_SILENT: Old comment
<valorie> Riddell: my cloak didn't change -- who should I ping about that?
<valorie> and how about my email -- I never heard anything about that
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195439 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Application.cpp Invalidate an Application when there is no package. Usually this happens when a package is removed, but app-install-data hasn't been refreshed since, leaving a syntactically correct but invalid Application pointer.
<Quintasan> ScottK: nah, I'm soon to finishing it hopefully, I just have to check with missing files
<apachelogger> ScottK: should be interesting how much faster icecreaming makes it
<Quintasan> hmm
<Riddell> valorie: I don't know about cloaks you need to ask an irc person
<Riddell> <lpid>@kubuntu.org should work if you have an e-mail in launchpad
<valorie> ah, cool
<valorie> @ubuntu.org works, but kubuntu.org would be cooler
<valorie> :-)
<Riddell> it'll be @ubuntu.com and @kubuntu.org
<valorie> ooo, right
<valorie> ubuntu.com works, and I'm trying kubuntu.org
 * Quintasan is formatting his system
<Quintasan> brg
<Quintasan_Droid> Riddell: I <3 the new installer, to who I should send beer?
<Tm_T> for me, as I won't drink
<Tm_T> this way the beer would be preserved to future generations museums
<Quintasan_Droid> Well, preserving beer for future is useless, Polish IT students will find you sooner or later :)
<valorie> yay, kubuntu.org works too
<Quintasan_Droid> Some students go as far to call it "liquid bread"
<Quintasan_Droid> Gah, the partman is slow as always :/
<Sput> Quintasan_Droid: that is quite literally true. monks invented (dark, heavy, strong) beer in order to survive the Lent
<Sput> so they weren't allowed to eat for 40 days, they drank beer instead
<Quintasan_Droid> :O
<Sput> there's a reason the strongest and darkest beers come from monasteries up to this day
<Sput> oh, and also of course there's a reason there's (or used to be) at least one brewery next to any church in Europe
 * Quintasan_Droid had absolutely no idea about that
<Sput> well, of course it wasn't the monks who really invented it (beer is much older than the church), but it was the monasteries in the middle ages who brought it to the masses
<Sput> besides its nutritional value, it also is quite clean of bacteria and other bad stuff that often spoiled the drinking water back in those times
<Quintasan_Droid> ...
<Sput> so even kids drank beer in the middle ages, because it was a nice way to avoid getting sick from bad water and spoiled grains
<Quintasan_Droid> Why the hell I cant unselect Encrypt home directory during installation?
<Quintasan_Droid> Riddell: any idea? ^
<al> now everyone's wondern what country you might be from, Sput :>
<jussi> we all know Sput is a crazy german :P
<al> wondering* - and …not
<Sput> I just know my history!
<al> and your future, so to say
<al> :D
<valorie> I thought sputnik was shot into space by the Russkies?
<Quintasan_Droid> Lol :D
<al> this one bounced back
<Sput> I'm "sputnick". not "sputnik"
<Sput> li'l difference
<valorie> curly space junk on your nick?
<Quintasan_Droid> Brrr, Polish translation of installer slides is has two errors.
<valorie> sput, I recently saw: http://mark.kollide.net/markey_sputbeard.jpg
<valorie> courtesy of guess who
<valorie> :-)
<Sput> yeah, I know that pic
<Sput> I also was a witness of him getting that tatoo
 * Quintasan_Droid adds that to his Todo
<Sput> holding his hands and stuff
<Sput> making him drunk before he did it too
<Sput> with good old German Glühwein
<Riddell> Quintasan_Droid: no, sounds like a bug
<valorie> niters all
<Quintasan_Droid> Grrrrrr
<Quintasan_Droid> If my data is going to get encrypted then I will be very angry
<Sput> valorie: it's btw called "sputbeard" because markey tried emulating my beard and failed spectacularly
<Sput> ... he looked stupid, while I look hot with it
<Quintasan_Droid> Lol
<Quintasan_Droid> That damn timer is great
<Quintasan_Droid> Downloading packages (remaining time 0:59)
<markey> wut
<Quintasan_Droid> And I went to toilet, now it is 13:21
<Quintasan_Droid> Wtf
<markey> http://mark.kollide.net/markey_sputbeard.jpg
<markey> ^
<markey> I wouldn't call that fail
<markey> that's the ultimate pimp look
 * Quintasan_Droid is filled with rage
<Quintasan_Droid> Riddell: I wonder how that type of bug got through our QA.
<jussi> Sput: we are now waiting on the picture of you...
<jussi> Quintasan_Droid: its a different set of packages :P :P
<Quintasan_Droid> ...
<Quintasan_Droid> jussi:  it's like, okay install Kubuntu but we will encrypt your data even if you don't want it
<jussi> Quintasan_Droid: I know. :P
<Quintasan_Droid> And the timer is now at 47:59
<Quintasan_Droid> ...
<jussi> Can haz no encrypted data? ktthxbai
<Quintasan_Droid> And I can't cancel the download process.
<Quintasan_Droid> Good ol' pal kill -S KILL
 * Quintasan_Droid hopes for fixed Plymouth theme on 1920x1080
<Quintasan_Droid> Even windows gets this right
<Quintasan_Droid> Yay
<Quintasan_Droid> Works
<Quintasan_Droid> O_9
<Quintasan_Droid> What the heck was that
<Quintasan_Droid> Riddell: I'm not sure what you guys did at UDS but Kubuntu booted within 5 seconds
<Quintasan> jussi: It is you who has a Quassel sever running most of the time?
<Quintasan> Oh Ubuntu, Ubuntu, where are you going, removing aptitude from default install, encrypting my home dir even if I don't want it
<ulysses> o.O
<shadeslayer> so akonadi tried to kill my notebook yesterday
<jussi> shadeslayer: heh... I just this little pic in my head of a little round thing named akonadi coming at your notebook with a banzai sword...
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Is this the same notebook that's the size of a railroad car and suffers from a poor choice in video hardware?
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195551 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Provide a structure for storing categorical/other filters in a Category object
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195554 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (6 files in 2 dirs) A QStandardModel will work just fine for a CategoryModel, so rename the CategoryModel/ folder to CategoryView
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes 
<shadeslayer> jussi: hahaha
<shadeslayer> ScottK: apparently akonadi snuggled with my CPU and made everything go kaboom
<ScottK> Nice.
<shadeslayer> things got really hot :P
<ScottK> Snuggling and gettng really hot treads periously close to TMI.
<ScottK> kb9vqf: Since you're the only one I know of still looking at KDE3 kdelibs development, we're trying to get a new port started in Debian and kdelibs fails (probably to the new port being more strict about something).  Could you have a look? http://buildd.debian-ports.org/fetch.php?pkg=kdelibs&arch=armhf&ver=4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-5&stamp=1289243025&file=log&as=raw
<shadeslayer> ScottK: debian doesnt seem happy about dropping changelogs 
<ScottK> They aren't the only ones.
<ScottK> I think it's being sorted reasonably.
<shadeslayer> people from within ubuntu as well? 
<Riddell> dantti: I think further communication with the guy on bug 425280 is counter productive
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 425280 in packagekit (Ubuntu) "[lucid] kpackagekit waxes all Internet bandwidth until reboot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/425280
<ScottK> Riddell: I have to agree.
 * ScottK notes with irony that he switched to Kubuntu from OpenSuse due to package manager problems.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195618 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/ (15 files in 4 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-39> Move Application list and popcon max score generation into an ApplicationBackend
<CIA-39> class that can be passed to our views, so that they can be parented by more
<Quintasan_Droid> jussi: ping
<ScottK> Quintasan_Droid: Where is your almost done sip stuff?
<Quintasan_Droid> I have uploaded it to mentors few whiles ago
<Quintasan_Droid> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Quintasan_Droid: Thanks.
<Riddell> mgraesslin: I submitted this patch upstream http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-15267
<Riddell> "make override-redirect windows have more window properties like WM_CLASS"
<Riddell> (just FYI)
<mgraesslin> ah nice
<Quintasan_Droid> ScottK: it build and I'm pretty sure everything is in place
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<mgraesslin> ScottK: self-check deactivated for 4.5.4 http://websvn.kde.org/?view=revision&revision=1195271
<ScottK> mgraesslin: Thanks.
<apachelogger> http://www.couriermail.com.au/entertainment/weird/figurine-depicts-julia-gillard-as-austrian-leader-ahead-of-g20-summit-in-seoul/story-e6frep26-1225951371993
 * apachelogger giggles
<ScottK> My seven year old gets Austria and Australia confused.
<Quintasan> Oh
<Quintasan> Poor Austria
<Sput> one used to be a penal colony, the other had penal colonies
<Sput> also, only one of them has a Harald
<apachelogger> very true
<apachelogger> clearly australia ought to go find a new name, since austria was there first
<Sput> on the other hand, both of them are not in america, so they have something in common!
<apachelogger> then again maybe it is their evil plan to get them too mixed up and eventual merge in 2024, forming a super empire to stand against the brotherhood of nod
<Sput> nah, that super empire thing has gone wrong too often
<apachelogger> well, first time it almost worked out, if people would not have a tendency to shoot other people who happen to be of public importance
 * apachelogger just made himself become afraid that someone might shoot him out on the street...
<kb9vqf> ScottK: I haven't seen that error before
 * kb9vqf notes that the KDE3/Trinity project has changed significantly from the original 3.5.10 sources
<ScottK> kb9vqf: You wouldn't have as it's unique to the armhf port, but I was hoping you might be able to narrow down how such things might get lost.
<kb9vqf> Ah, ok
<ScottK> kb9vqf: You're the only one I know caring about KDE3 at all anymore.
<ScottK> If you can figure it out, I can get the fix in Debian so when armhf is brought into the distro it'll have KDE3 support.
 * apachelogger suspects either unexported interfaces or bad linking args
<kb9vqf> Looks like the problem is in kpty
<apachelogger> no one cares for my crazy install-time-config-merging :'(
<kb9vqf> ScottK: Can you verify that Q_OS_UNIX is set when you compile under arm?
<kb9vqf> It's a #define
<ScottK> kb9vqf: I can ask or you can join on #EFIKA and I'll introduce you to the guy doing the port.
<kb9vqf> OK, I'm on EFIKA
<ScottK> He's a busy guy, so I'd just ask your question and then wait.  Thanks.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195669 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (6 files in 2 dirs) Make ApplicationDelegate's extender into an ApplicationExtender class, so that we can send custom signals back to the parent of the ApplicationDelegate regarding mouseclicks on the Extender's buttons
<kb9vqf> OK, he's checking.  Hopefully it's something simple!
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195677 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationModel.cpp SVN_SILENT: dupe include--
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: pong
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195684 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ (ApplicationView.cpp ApplicationView.h) Forgot some plumbing
<Quintasan> brrr
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: who is hosting the quassel core you are using?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: jefferai
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: do I need to give him a beer or something for an account? :P
<shadeslayer> beer makes quassel cores crash 
<Quintasan> jefferai: Can I have an account? My shell just died and admin has abandoned the ship :<
 * shadeslayer cries
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/11/is-this-the-nexus-s/
<shadeslayer> just when i had my mind made up
<shadeslayer> THAT awesome thingy pops up on the interwebz
<Quintasan> I bet it is just a troll
<yofel> Quintasan: you can share mine if you tell me how to add an account for you, I try to keep the uptime as long as possible
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: it haz the nexus tag....
<shadeslayer> nexus = supreme
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> when is gingerbread coming out?
<shadeslayer> any estimates?
<Quintasan> yofel: I have no idea how to add an account :D
<ScottK> Quintasan: The man page for quasselcore that apachelogger wrote is remarkably unhelpful on this point.  Since he's into being friendly now, you might approach him and see if he'd be willing to improve it.
<Quintasan> ScottK: apachelogger being friendly? It is soooo worth testing out
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Hello there.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm still trying to figure out why apachelogger is being friendly again. LOL
<shadeslayer> because they got austria and australia confused? :P
<neversfelde> rofl
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck run
<DarkwingDuck> lol!
<neversfelde> Quintasan: there should be a script manageusers.py, afair
<yofel> Quintasan: I think I got it -> pm
<Quintasan> oop
<Quintasan> I think something broke on yofels end upon my connection
<dasKreech> ScottK: I think a number of people care about KDE3 but kb9vqf may be the only one caring enough to do something actionable
<ScottK> dasKreech: Certainly.  I meant caring enough to have looked at the code recently.
<Quintasan> yofel: I think something broke :O
<dasKreech> ScottK: FOSS Win :)
<yofel> agreed..
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195696 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (8 files in 3 dirs) -Start on an ApplicationWidget to show the details of an App -Fix a bug where the indexes on the CategoryModel did not match the internal list by sorting the category list alphabetically, like the view
<Quintasan> Is it just me or default http handler is broken in fresh install?
<dantti> Riddell: yeah, I just gave up on that bug
 * apachelogger snuggles Quintasan
<apachelogger> DarkwingDuck: some things are never found out
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well, as ScottK described, would you be so kind to fix the quasselcore man page so users know how to add additional user or just know that there is some sort of script to take care of that?
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Quintasan: since you already know more than me, I really think you could do it a 100 times better than me
<JontheEchidna> work avoidance tactic #33: tell somebody else they are much better than you ;-)
<ulysses> :D
<Quintasan> Exacly.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195707 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationWidget.cpp ApplicationWidget.h) Use QScrollArea to keep longer Application descriptions from resizing things, etc
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195712 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (5 files) Add a long description and screenshot widget. (Later still needs screenshot-grabbing code. I'll grab that from muon in a bit)
<apparle> hi guys, whenever kde 4.6 comes, will kubuntu-ppa be updated to 4.6 or it will stick to 4.5.x updates?
<ScottK> apparle: There are three PPAs.  One for updates (that will stay 4.5) and one for beta-backports that will have 4.6 pre-release and finally one for backports for after it's released.  So the answer to your qeustion is "yes".
<apparle> ScottK: and how much does it take for 4.5.x to come to the ubuntu repos or kubuntu just uses this ppa for updates?
<apparle> ScottK: and, are the ppa updates, stable for normal usage?
<ScottK> apparle: For now, just the PPAs, but we're working on getting the rules changed to bring them into Ubuntu.
<ScottK> apparle: For updates we try hard to keep them stable, but their official purpose is testing.
<apparle> why does virtuoso backend continuously use >50% cpu even when indexer is idle and there is no search in progress.
<al> what's the easiest way to get myself a clean .deb build environment?
<al> pbuilder?
<ScottK> al: Yes.  sudo pbuilder-dist <release> create
<apparle> al: that's how i do it :P
<al> ok, thanks
<ScottK> al: pbuilder-dist is in ubuntu-dev-tools.
<al> and that package even exists in debian, cool
<jussi> Quintasan: pong
<al> i wanna try and see if http://websvn.kde.org/?revision=1194836&view=revision fixes my screen not locking on resume issue
<apparle> also, why am I dropped to command line when I logout?
<al> kdm/x probably crashed?
<al> see /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<apparle> al: it happens every time
<apparle> Is there a way to delete auto eth0 or set the some other setting as default?
<apparle> al: is this the concerned bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/651294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 651294 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "X crash on KDM logout (still - yes, really)" [High,Confirmed]
<ScottK> apparle: Did you do the work around in the bug (I think we discussed this before, didn't we)?
<ulysses> Riddell: I think  solved all problem with UPnP MediaServer KIOslave
<ScottK> That particular one is an X problem that the ubuntu-x people are working on .
<apparle> ScottK: I haven't discussed this :( because I installed kubuntu 10.10 few minutes ago
<apparle> ScottK: I suppose the workaround will do that job.
<ScottK> apparle: OK.  I discussed it with someone else recently.
<apparle> anyway to remove or edit auto eth0 or set something else as default.
<ScottK> Yes.
<ScottK> You can edit /etc/network/interfaces
<apparle> ScottK: what do I put in there?
<apparle> ScottK: currently it is "auto lo <newline> iface lo inet loopback"
<ScottK> Which is normal.  Why do you want to change it?
<apparle> ScottK: you said, by editing I could remove auto eth0
<ScottK> apparle: I assumed you knew what you wanted instead.
<apparle> ScottK: I have created a new connection in networkmanager which I want to connect at startup. but I don't want to bypass network manager and connect with interfaces file directly
<ScottK> I see.  I don't know about that then.
<Riddell> ulysses: oh great, what had to be done?
<ulysses> Riddell: probably nothing, HUPnP's author fixed all install problem, the files are copied to the right place, UPnP MediaServer KIOslave compiles and installs, I installed a mediaserver and tested, it worked
<ulysses> Natty USB ready \o/
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195740 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationWidget.cpp ApplicationWidget.h) Flesh out the ApplicationWidget a bit more. Still needs install/remove buttons and screenshot fetching code.
<JontheEchidna> Firing off some screenshots before I leave for home: http://imgur.com/AlBmL , http://imgur.com/u2At6 , http://imgur.com/z9gL7
<JontheEchidna> you can only navigate forwards as of now :>
<ulysses> like
<yofel> JontheEchidna: nice :D
<JontheEchidna> it won't install or uninstall anything yet. But it will sort apps by category, and as long as you don't ever want to go back you can navigate
<yofel> JontheEchidna: btw, how about adding a 'launch' button to the application list? (iirc someone requested that for USC too)
<JontheEchidna> All in good time. ;-) It's still quite unfinished
<yofel> sure, looks good already though ;)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, looks good. The problem is it doesn't do much :P
<JontheEchidna> heading home, bbiab
<apachelogger> dantti: when are you migrating your stuff to git?
 * apachelogger didnt use all new kde git yet ^^
<dantti> apachelogger: well I didn't really get how playground stuff will move
<dantti> tought actually I should move it out of playground :P
<dantti> at least kpk
<apachelogger> http://community.kde.org/Sysadmin/GitKdeOrgManual#Requesting_project_migrations_from_KDE_SVN_or_Gitorious.org
<apachelogger> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ natty/main libasound2 armel 1.0.23-2ubuntu1                                                                        
<apachelogger>   404  Not Found
<dantti> apachelogger: hmm right
<apachelogger> this world is very cruel
<apachelogger> ScottK: connection is a drag today :/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: does your tarball script work with git?
<apachelogger> yes
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I should probably request a move soon
<apachelogger> more of a hack the git support, but works decently
<apachelogger> until the supreme oop version gets done
<apachelogger> that will be the same time the duke retruns....
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://gitweb.kde.org/scratch/sitter/release-script.git should you feel like doing ruby haxx0ring at some point ;_
<apachelogger> ;)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ^ new script code, if you get hold of some dude to continue poking around in it
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-12
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195778 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationWidget.cpp ApplicationWidget.h) Improve layouting, populate the screenshot label with the package's thumbnail, if available.
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195783 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationWindow.cpp ApplicationWindow.h) Start the application with the categorical view selected on the view switcher
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195801 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (8 files in 2 dirs) Fancy things such as remembering window size and splitter size
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195807 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/TODO Update TODO
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195837 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (6 files in 2 dirs) Prepare for fetching bigger screenshots, fix some alignment issues.
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/5Fjz7
<CIA-39> [muon] jmthomas * 1195839 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationWidget.cpp ApplicationWidget.h) Add a clickable website label
<ScottK> apachelogger: Seems fine now.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ping
<hunger> Yeah! Creator builds again!
<hunger> Always amazing what a little Qt update does:-)
<freeflying> Riddell, you there?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I think rekonq should get User CSS per Site feature
<al> can i get pbuilder to run multiple compiler jobs simultaneously?
<al> exporting DEBBUILDOPTS="-j9" seems to not have done the trick for me
<yofel> I use
<yofel> DEBBUILDOPTS="-j4"
<yofel> export MAKEFLAGS="-j4"
<yofel> which works for some packages at least
<al> yofel, thanks
<al> hmpf, pbuilder isn't using ccache either
<Quintasan> al: you need to configure it to do so
<Quintasan> but I think someone said it is broken
<al> Quintasan, yea i found some instructions but they had no effect
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: feel free tom implement it
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> anyone around?
<nigelb> No.
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<shadeslayer> nigelb: can you install skrooge and tell me if it runs for you?
<shadeslayer> and if it pulls in libqca2-plugin-ossl
<nigelb> shadeslayer: mav?
<shadeslayer> yus
<nigelb> sorry, lucid here :(
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> well.. can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get install skrooge?
<nigelb> can't figure that out with apt-cache?
<shadeslayer> nigelb: dont download and install, just need to see if  it pulls in libqca2-plugin-ossl
<nigelb> shadeslayer: well, it sould
<shadeslayer> yes, but it doesnt
<nigelb> its a suggests 
<nigelb> so it depends on what package management tool you're using
<shadeslayer> someone reported that skrooge doesnt work without it
<nigelb> oh oh
<nigelb> that means its time for upgrade from suggests 
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2010-November/006953.html
<nigelb> yay
<shadeslayer> whaaa... im getting just 25 KBps
<shadeslayer> i guess Airtel went kaboom
<nigelb> or they decided you're the cause for their bandwidth fail :p
<nigelb> (highly likely)
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> quite possible
<nigelb> lol
<shadeslayer> hmm.. the problem is genuine
<shadeslayer> Riddell: im cleaning out ninjas
<shadeslayer> ok its a bug in debian packaging as well
<shadeslayer> so
<shadeslayer> nigelb: its a bug in skrooge :P
<shadeslayer> seems skrooge is a GPL app and it cannot require openssl
<skfin> Hey shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> skfin: \o
<nigelb> shadeslayer: yay
<nigelb> lol
<shadeslayer> im going to have fun reporting this to skrooge people
<shadeslayer> oooh
<shadeslayer> ninjas is already clean
<shadeslayer> hahhaha
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.ca/1988978
<shadeslayer> your changelog is the awesome
<skfin> shadeslayer: Do you have a blog? I would add it to our brand new planet system.
<skfin> Whoops wrong channel
<shadeslayer> skfin: i dont blog
<shadeslayer> i should tho
<skfin> shadeslayer: blag
<shadeslayer> i dont blag either :P
<skfin> Blah :D
<shadeslayer> i dont even have a domain
<skfin> shadeslayer: Okay, when you do have, link it to me... I'll add it to planet soruces...have you seen it?
<shadeslayer> skfin: yep ...
<skfin> shadeslayer: You could use something like wordpress.com
<shadeslayer> yeah, but im too lazy to setup a new account
<skfin> Haha thats your problem dude :)
<nigelb> lol, skfin I agree :p
<skfin> :D
<shadeslayer> i haz my bandwidth back \o/
<nigelb> oh no....
<skfin> Shame.
<skfin> shameslayer
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> what the heck
<apachelogger> dantti: so I got my printer, plugged it in, started the pc an the printer is already there :O
<apachelogger> is there almighty cups magic going on?
<shadeslayer> while were on the topic of printers
<shadeslayer> my college has a HP 2420 printer and you cannot print anything from it
<shadeslayer> it keeps printing garbage
<skfin> It's HP, what else?
<skfin> :D
<skfin> I gtg anyway
<al> shadeslayer, try the different drivers, one will work
<shadeslayer> al: thats what i did, still keeps printing garbage 
<al> i'm using the non-foomatic PS driver on a hp lj 4100
<shadeslayer> and now i have no sound :S
<al> but foomatic/ps Foomatic/hpijs and Foomatic/lj4dith worked too iirc
 * ScottK has two HP printers here and they both just worked with whatever the default driver was.
<al> yep, same here
<al> just the speeds were differing
<shadeslayer> *shrug* ... just know that it doesnt work
<apparle> Kudos guys, 10.10 awesome, super awesome
<apparle> and the moment I pressed enter on that "super awesome" message and my x server restarted ........ irony
<ghostcube> guys i think iam going to get old, but did apt-cache policy not show the server from wehere i can get the package i the past
<ghostcube> *n
<apparle> guys, why is aptitude removed?
<apparle> from the default installtion
<ScottK> apparle: To save space.
<ScottK> For people who want aptitude, it's trivial to install.
<ScottK> (it wasn't just Kubuntu, it was all images)
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: pong
<Quintasan_> I totally forgot what I wanted :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: his new printer?
<ScottK> bluedevil 1.0 for someone to package.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ill take it up
<ScottK> Great.  
<shadeslayer> ScottK: it should be on kde-apps right?
<shadeslayer> and package for natty?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Packages for Natty.  The blog post on p.k.o has the links.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ScottK: so library version is still 1.8 but they have made changes, should i just make the package 1.8-0ubuntu2 ?
<shadeslayer> so as in so the lib version...
<ScottK> I didn't look at the details.
<ScottK> If they released a new tarball with new content, it should have a new version.
<shadeslayer> CMake says something else
<shadeslayer> CMakeLists
<shadeslayer> afiestas: ^^
<afiestas> ereslibre is fixing it right now
<afiestas> shadeslayer: downlad the tarbal again
<shadeslayer> same link?
<afiestas> yes
<shadeslayer> right fixed now
<shadeslayer> afiestas: 1.8-1 ... weird version :P
<shadeslayer> why not 1.8.1 or something?
<afiestas> ask ereslibre xD
<shadeslayer> nick??
<shadeslayer> i wonder if we have packages like 1.8-1-0ubuntu1
<afiestas> shadeslayer: iirc, you do
<shadeslayer> afiestas: any hints? i would like to double check before we proceed 
<shadeslayer> s/we/i
<afiestas> well, I don't know anything about debian packaging :/
<yofel> shadeslayer: according to the policy it's allowed it seems, as long as a debian_version is present (0ubuntu1 here)
<yofel> (ubuntu-policy policy.pdf.gz page 48)
<shadeslayer> yofel: hmm... if you say so, ive never handled this type of case before :P
<yofel> me neither :P
<shadeslayer> i think the policy manual applies here
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You scared him off.
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> ScottK: am i becoming like apachelogger? :P
<ScottK> No.  apachelogger is friendly.  We established that at UDS.
<apachelogger> right
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i think that mode will pass....
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also you need to rename kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts or whatever its silly name was
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah i remember ... :P
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Being the pessimist is my job, not yours.
<shadeslayer> i just dont get enough time from exams and stuff
<ScottK> And yet there is time for sleeping.  Where are your priorities.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: this was a interesting read, http://people.gnome.org/~markmc/openssl-and-the-gpl.html
<shadeslayer> and the thing is... skrooge depends on that stuff
<shadeslayer> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2010-November/006953.html
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> The simple solution would be is Skrooge upstream would add the openssl exception.
<ScottK> is/if
<shadeslayer> ive already forwarded necessary stuff
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196176 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files) "Borrow" the screenshot viewer KDialog class w/the nice effects from KPackageKit ;-)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: There is a webkitkde merge that needs doing.  I TIL to fix FTBFS, but you've done most of the work on it, would you please have a look.
<JontheEchidna> Oh, is that the variables.mk FTBFS?
<ScottK> Yep.
<JontheEchidna> Yeah, the debian/rules is probably just a bit too old. (The only thing stopping me from source format 3.0 is debian's package not being 3.0/kde.mk)
<JontheEchidna> I'll take a look at it right after this commit
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196185 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationDelegate.cpp Start of support for an "installed" emblem on Application icons in the applications list. I have to do a bit of icon copying/installing that I don't have the energy to figure out at the moment before it'll actually work
<JontheEchidna> aha, just missing a pkg-kde-tools build-dep
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: didn't you already upload the fix for this 5 days ago? https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkitkde/0.9.6-0ubuntu2
<evilshadeslayer> ScottK: bluedevil in there https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<evilshadeslayer> bluedevil is building tho
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I did.  That's why I'm TIL, but accordig to MoM a merge is needed.
<JontheEchidna> TIL == ?
<ScottK> Touched It Last
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<JontheEchidna> it also means Today I Learned
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> evilshadeslayer: I can't review it now, but if someone else doesn't get to it, I'll try for later tonight.
<evilshadeslayer> sure
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: it shouldn't really need a merge. Debian is just unsafely not using a ~ to separate the version number and the svn revision
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: OK.  Thanks.
<JontheEchidna> I predict an epoch in that package's future :(
<JontheEchidna> (plus we have the final 0.9.6 release)
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<evilshadeslayer> hahah : http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/footnotes.html#f35
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196199 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationWidget.cpp ApplicationWidget.h) Follow KWin's settings for animation speed (and by extension whether to animate at all)
<JontheEchidna> if you hate animations, you likely already have them disabled in kwin if you're using compositing ;-)
<mgraesslin> erm which settings are you following there?
<JontheEchidna> mgraesslin: [Compositing] animationSpeed=x
<mgraesslin> seriously: this is kwin internal
<mgraesslin> don't do something like that
<JontheEchidna> it does have a fallback if the config value isn't set
<mgraesslin> what if we change the meaning of the config?
<mgraesslin> and is it expected that desktop effect setting is used in muon?
<mgraesslin> when there is a global animation settingin kdelibs?
<JontheEchidna> oh, there is?
<mgraesslin> yes there is
<mgraesslin> it's used for example in Plasma and Oxygen and KWin
<JontheEchidna> know what class that is?
<mgraesslin> JontheEchidna: KGlobalSettings::graphicEffectsLevel()
<JontheEchidna> that can tell me animation speed for a fade-in animation?
<mgraesslin> no, it tells you if the user wants effects
<mgraesslin> you cannot get the speed of the fade-in animation
<mgraesslin> as that is completely internal to fade-in effect
<JontheEchidna> I guess I'll just hardcode it then
<mgraesslin> a better idea
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196211 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationWidget.cpp ApplicationWidget.h) Revert the last commit. Not a good idea
<dantti> wow, f14 installed in 10 minutes on virtual box and with a running kde session, our installer does needs love :P
<dasKreech> I still love that it takes like a 1 day to install and configure Windows
<dantti> hehe
<Quintasan> evilshadeslayer: Ya updating bluedevil?
<yofel> what we need it 'dpkg --no-sync'
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I need a translation
<yofel> s/it/is/
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196237 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (ApplicationWidget.cpp ApplicationWidget.h) Cleanup
<Quintasan> apachelogger's favourite package in repositories? python-magic
<Quintasan> ScottK: libbluedevil-v1.8-1.tar.bz2  <--- do we have to do something about the 1.8-1 or I just should make it 1.8-1-0ubuntu1?
<ScottK> I believe the latter.
<Quintasan> ScottK: What about python-sip?
<ScottK> Didn't get a chance to look at it yet.
<Quintasan> Riddell: If you're around I have a debdiff for new libbluedevil and I will update bluedevil to 1.0 release shortly
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~quintasan/libbluedevil_1.8-1-0ubuntu1.debdiff
<ScottK> Quintasan: Shadeslayer made one already. https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra
<Quintasan> d'oh
 * Quintasan just wasted 20 precious seconds
<Quintasan> evilshadeslayer: testing bluedevil
<Quintasan> afiestas: I might have suggested that in the past but a Send via Bluetooth Action in Dolphin for BlueDevil would be nice. bluedevil-sendfile accepts only URL to device, not to file
<afiestas> Quintasan: we'll do it for 4.6, since is only from that version that dolphin implements a proper way to implement it
<Quintasan> great
<afiestas> we didn't did it yet because right now what we can do is just add a dummy entry, that will be shown even if the computer doesn't have a bluetooth adapter
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196281 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/muon/ManagerWidget.cpp Remove unnecessary include
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-13
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196303 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (8 files in 2 dirs) Add a rudimentary breadcrumb widget. At the moment you can't go up without forgetting where you just were, and it's not very pretty yet (completeness before paint(), I always say), but it is useable
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196309 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Only delete previous views when we are going down a level from a parent that already has a child
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196318 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (AvailableView.cpp AvailableView.h) Fix a bug where you could not go back to a category you had been to if you visited another category in between
<JontheEchidna> Yay, breadcrumb works pretty reliably now. Just gotta make the categories view handle subcategories...
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196323 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (AvailableView.cpp AvailableView.h) Stop ApplicationWidgets from accumulating when going back to a category's package listing and clicking a new category
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196325 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (3 files in 2 dirs) Icon support for Breadcrumbs
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/VEIfS
<JontheEchidna> gotta write a QPushButton subclass with a neat paint() function to make the breadcrumbs pretty
 * JontheEchidna will rip the one off of amarok's breadcrumb button widget
<JontheEchidna> or maybe just "borrow" the whole widget P-:
<JontheEchidna> P-: == smiley
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196332 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (9 files in 2 dirs) "Borrow" the BreadcrumbItemButton from Amarok and tweak it to suit our purposes... isn't open soure great? ;-)
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196333 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/AvailableView.cpp Use a horizontal KSeparator to separate the BreadcrumbWidget from the rest of the view
<JontheEchidna> just needs arrows in the breadcrumb: http://imgur.com/mUvlH
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196341 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/BreadcrumbWidget/BreadcrumbWidget.cpp I can't figure out how to get arrows and icons on the breadcrumbs without screwing up the painting, so keep the icons and space the crumbs a bit more
<valorie> \o/ for code re-use!
<dasKreech> valorie: I'd like to express something but I'll reuse your \o/
<valorie> lol
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196348 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/AvailableView.cpp Don't crash when going forward to a widget we just went back from
<JontheEchidna> technically it's a code copy, which is somewhat not \o/
<dasKreech> \o
<JontheEchidna> o/
<valorie> lol
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196349 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (6 files in 2 dirs) We are not at all pressed for space here, so an eliding button doesn't really make sense in our case
<valorie> why isn't code copying good too?
<valorie> why overwork the brain and fingers when you don't have to?
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196350 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (AvailableView.cpp BreadcrumbWidget/BreadcrumbWidget.h) Correctly bold breadcrumb items when navigating back to already-visited views
<JontheEchidna> having two separate copies of the code mean that fixes in one don't make it to the other
<JontheEchidna> sharing code in the form of a shared library is great, but a code copy is not so great
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196351 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/AvailableView.cpp I really, really wish QStandardItems were not editable by default :/
<valorie> well, I see that point
<valorie> however, display code seems a bit different to me
<valorie> if you truly were doing a fix, I'll bet you would send a patch along to amarok
<JontheEchidna> probably. It's not a very big class at all. Just a thin wrapper over a QPushButton with a different appearance, so it's not that big of a deal
<valorie> otoh, if it's something lots of people will use, you could always make it a little lib
<valorie> seems a bit obscure though
<JontheEchidna> A KBreadcrumbWidget framework would be neat
<JontheEchidna> might be a bit hard to make it generic enough for everybody, yet flexible enough for everybody
<JontheEchidna> well, I'm satisified with my breadcrumb for tonight: http://imgur.com/H74Bu
<JontheEchidna> g'night
<dasKreech> night
<dasKreech> haha are those lil icons instead of arrows?
<dasKreech> that's neat
<CIA-42> [muon] yurchor * 1196355 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationWidget.cpp fix typo
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: i got commit access to KDE :P
<evilshadeslayer> whee
<valorie> that's a relief
<valorie> what if an EVIL shadeslayer had commit access!
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: a translation of what?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: surely the name is awesome
<apachelogger> evilnhandler_: I wonder if that is good :P
<apachelogger> dantti: IMHO printd should not be a d at all
<apachelogger> more like a tray app
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196389 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/AddPrinterAssistant.cpp hide help button since currently there is no help
<ulysses> JontheEchidna: there is a typo in installer/ApplicationWidget.cpp:163, there is an extra 's'
<apachelogger> eheheheh
<apachelogger> dantti: that CupsThreadRequest looks odd
<apachelogger> dantti: http://labs.qt.nokia.com/2006/12/04/threading-without-the-headache/ seems more like what was intended
<valorie> apachelogger: http://thereifixedit.failblog.org/2010/11/10/white-trash-repairs-my-little-soldering-iron/
<apachelogger> ahahaha, the blog post by doctormo is awesome
<apachelogger> much truth in there, even on a $DEPRJECT vs $DISTRO level
<apachelogger> valorie: zomg!
<valorie> cute/disturbing
<apachelogger> uhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> kdualaction
<valorie> every time I look at it I can't decide which side wins
<apachelogger> aurelien is my hero
<apachelogger> valorie: disturbing clearly
<apachelogger> how would you like to get things plugged into your forehead?
<apachelogger> ... => disturbing
<valorie> well, but I'm a sentient being
<valorie> I guess I haven't watched Toy Story enough
<apachelogger> AND UNICORNS ARE NOT!?!??!?!!?!!?!??!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!!?!?!?!?FNb/n
<valorie> rofl
<valorie> but clearly, this would be a most useful unicorn!
<valorie> especially if you have some flux around
<valorie> a little hardware geek unicorn
 * apachelogger is creeped out by hardware geeks
<apachelogger> they are a bit like nano
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> woohooo
<apachelogger> ScottK: ice cream!
<apachelogger> do you like vanilla? :D
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196402 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/printer-manager-kcm/PrinterDescription.ui (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> When using a form layout, the layout needs to allow expanding for expanding
<CIA-42> widgets or text will be cut off. Word-wrap apparently does not have any effect
 * apachelogger should go buy stuff
 * apachelogger needs food and usb cables and usb hubs and alcohol and a space ship
<ulysses> s/space\ ship/TARDIS/
<valorie> where ya goin' in the spaceship?
<apachelogger> home
<valorie> lol
<apachelogger> ulysses: is that sed?
 * apachelogger thinks we should use supremacy and go with :%s/space ship /TARDIS/
<apachelogger> silly whitespace escapes
<ulysses> I hope
<apachelogger> ulysses: surely one can avoid the whitespace escape in a sed context too
 * apachelogger thinks the whitespace escapes where unnecessary and ulysses is messing with apachelogger's madness
<apachelogger> :%s/madness/sanity/
 * apachelogger finds qformlayouts very strange
<dantti> apachelogger: not sure that site solves the problem, would thread->start() make thread his own parent?
<apachelogger> hm, my docs blog post needs some work
<apachelogger> dantti: why would it need to be its own parent?
<apachelogger> (the thread of itself that is)
<apachelogger> sounds kinda sick too ^^
<dantti> because the problem is that the thread object was not created inside a thread so the signals are not received by the thread itself that's basic qt threading
<dantti> I mean all thread slots actually run on the creator of the thread which makes the thread useless
<apachelogger> not sure I flollow
<dantti> at first i didn't understand but after thiago telling me this was how it works i understant
<apachelogger> at the point you move an object to a thread it will run within the context of the thread's eventloop
<dantti> apachelogger: ok, but I can move the QThread subclass to itself?
<dantti> *can I
<apachelogger> why do you need the sublcass?
<apachelogger> the idea is that you do not need to sublcass at all
<apachelogger> but have an object, create it in the current thread and then move it to a generic QThread
<dantti> hmm right, ok
<dantti> apachelogger: but that blog post says that you still have to have a QThread subclass to call exec()
<apachelogger> not anymore
<apachelogger> that got changed in 4.4 or so
<dantti> Qt alread does this?
<dantti> ok
<apachelogger> the default qthread now implements a run that calls exec
<dantti> well that code is very sensible but I'll try to do that..
<apachelogger> dantti: also, I think we need to look into the qformlayout for the kcm description widget
<apachelogger> that sizing in there does not look l10n/fontsize save at all
<dantti> go to go church now.. or I gona be late :P cya later
<apachelogger> dantti: btw, what in particular is not implemented with the add printer dialog?
<apachelogger> from what I have seen it actually adds local printers just fine
<apachelogger> then again it failed for me since I used bogus device URIs ^^
<dantti> apachelogger: well, the py thing has some smarteness like probing a samba server, and suggesting a proper dirver
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> own ppd file is also not working ;)
<dantti> also it add printers automaggically which printd needs to get notified and call add-printer
<apachelogger> printd needs to be made printray :P
<dantti> well it goes in kded so d:P
<apachelogger> that needs to be changed
<apachelogger> or is there use that actually is daemonish?
<dantti> it is, it periodically check for new jobs
<apachelogger> that is tray use
<dantti> to show a printer tray icon
<apachelogger> that is the problem there... the daemon is way too fat because it incorporates ui stuff, which it really should not do
<apachelogger> kdeds should be lightwight and notify consumers about interesting events
<dantti> well any way need to go now... cya
<apachelogger> dantti: o/
<apachelogger> at the least the daemon should be split into tray and actual daemon
<apachelogger> however that has little merit since the daemon only watches for new printers and only has one consumer (the tray icon)
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196434 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationWidget.cpp Typo fixes for i18n context
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196435 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (7 files) Rename ApplicationWidget -> ApplicationDetailsWidget
<apparle> Is there anyway to decide what notifications should be minimized into the notifcation widget, and what are just shown and then discarded and not stored
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196440 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Move more category-modelish stuff down into the CategoryView
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which phone do you have btw?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: Desire Z isnt available here, and its supposed to be coming after 3 months, i dont want to wait that logn
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> meh
<Quintasan> dunno then
<Quintasan> get something else then
<shadeslayer> Probably the desire
<shadeslayer> wth
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you cant install apps on the SD card?
<Quintasan> Well, there are two ways to install apps on SD
<Quintasan> apps2sd in Froyo
<Quintasan> or
<shadeslayer> does it require rooting and such?
<Quintasan> create and ext3 or 2 or even 4 partition on your SDcard and symlink the partition as /data/data
<shadeslayer> that sounds better
<Quintasan> apps2sd in Froyo doesnt require any ingerention in software
<Quintasan> however not all apps support native apps2sd
<shadeslayer> so symlinking is better?
<Quintasan> but if you symlink the partition as /data/data they have nothing to complain about because they won't even know that they are on sdcard
<Quintasan> it is better
<Quintasan> but u need rootz
<shadeslayer> and does that require rooting?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> :P
<Quintasan> and you need to format your sd card
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you don't want to root your phone?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: after i root the SD card, can i un-root it?
<Quintasan> lol dude
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i dont have a phone right now :P
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> s/SDcard/Phone
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Android is basically Linux
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Quintasan> yeah, you can unroot it
<Quintasan> it's just two files
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: im concerned about the warranty shitz :P
<shadeslayer> incase i break it and such
<Quintasan> usually /system/xbin/su and /system/apps/Superuser.apk
<shadeslayer> ah kewl
<Quintasan> unless you are flashing ROM you can't break it permamently by rooting
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: so the HTC page says the desire supports face recognition, the reviews say it doesnt....
<shadeslayer> oh and the reseller told me HTC doesnt have a good reputation for keyboards
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> their on-screen keyboard is the most popular android keyboard
<Quintasan> and QWERTY in desire z is apparently better than the milestone one
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the physical one .......
<Quintasan> read XDA instead of asking resellers
<Quintasan> they will want you to buy the most useless phones they have on stock :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: any comments on the Desire
<Quintasan> Well, I had it in my hands only for few hours but I was quite impressed
<Quintasan> Looked like a nice phone
<Quintasan> Has a few rock solid ROMs on XDA
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=695667 << .exe files? :O
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I think those are self-extracting archives
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: i cant see a LED on the Desire
<shadeslayer> does it have one? ( the status notifying LED )
<Quintasan> >I can confirm red when the battery is low, orange when it is charging, and green when it is fully powered, AND when there are notifications.
<shadeslayer> where it it?
<shadeslayer> *is it?
<Quintasan> upper right corner I think
<Quintasan> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/toggle-blue-led-on-htc-desire/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: xda is your best resource on HTC phones
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: im still trying to get my way around that site :P
<shadeslayer> ahh 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: a space invader 3000
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :O ... it didnt look like one
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, it is disgusing as something else for you native terrans
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: should i wait for android 2.3 or just go with the desire
<Quintasan> no idea
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should get a n900
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: its a fricking old phone
<apachelogger> or wait for the n900+k - zomg edition
<shadeslayer> epicly old
<shadeslayer> the wait would kill ne
<shadeslayer> *me
<yofel> I found the 'please connect  to the Pc Suite to update' message for the last Maemo5 update my n900 amusing, apt-get dist-upgrade FTW :D
<shadeslayer> hahaha
 * apachelogger thinks his eyephone is malfunctioning
 * claydoh craves a Galaxy Tab - a big android phone,  but without the phone 
<Quintasan> It's about the time Quintasan starts learning physics instead of wasting time
 * Quintasan has caught many bad grades just beacause he was lazy
<apachelogger> argh
<apachelogger> no jt around
<apachelogger> -.-
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You should be able to run Kubuntu Mobile on  (n900).
<shadeslayer> ScottK: i can also run debian on the Desire :P
<ScottK> No plasma mobile in Debian.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: N900 is way too outdated
<CIA-42> [kdebase-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101113162734-n6ef3crgzt0r3crx * debian/ (changelog patches/series) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> Add kubuntu_01_kdewallpapers_install.diff, which adds a button to the Plasma
<CIA-42> wallpaper config to easily install the kdewallpapers package. The button is only
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra?field.series_filter=natty << bluedevil packaged, can someone sponsor them :)
<shadeslayer> night all
<CIA-42> [kdebase-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101113163145-vtyw5y9rqfcwjx7o * debian/ (3 files in 2 dirs) rename to 03 and actually add patch
<CIA-42> [kdebase-workspace] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101113163203-1xdhz5mutobac33v * debian/patches/series add knewstuff patch to series
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-debug-installer] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101113163634-ave13bsder3f5yi0 * debian/changelog releasing version 11.04ubuntu1
 * neversfelde is back online
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes.  Actually vanilla is my favorite.  Thanks for the ice cream.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you work on docbook fixing?  kmetronome is broken due to this and could stand a fixup.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: sure can do, but this really needs upstream poking
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Yes, but they are generally more responsive when you have a patch in hand.
<shadeslayer> but.. i cant do it this week, i can only do it next week :)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: OK.  Next week starts tomorrow, so that's fine.
<shadeslayer> the week after that :P
<shadeslayer> im looking at the FTBFS rho
<shadeslayer> *tho
<ScottK> Thanks.
<shadeslayer> bahaha
<shadeslayer> is kmetronome in git/svn ?
<ScottK> No idea.
<ScottK> Just saw it on the FTBFS page.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> ScottK: heh http://pastebin.com/Nr8Pk6Nx
<ScottK> shadeslayer: You have Universe enabled?
<ScottK> libdrumstick-dev is most definitely not a virtual package.
<shadeslayer> hmm... natty pbuilder might not have it 
<shadeslayer> lemme check
<shadeslayer> universe not enabled :P
<shadeslayer> ScottK: ive uploaded the fixed package to https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/kde-extra?field.series_filter=natty
<shadeslayer> so thats 3 packages that need sponsoring
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Did you and Quintasan agree on who's bluedevil package we'd use?
<shadeslayer> uh... afaik he said he was testing my packages
<ScottK> Did he give you a result?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, ScottK, do you know where i can find kdelibs coding style?
<ScottK> rbelem: JontheEchidna and apachelogger know about that.
<rbelem> cool :-)
<shadeslayer> rbelem: http://techbase.kde.org/Policies/Kdelibs_Coding_Style
<shadeslayer> ^^ for when theyre not around :P
<rbelem> thx shadeslayer :-)
<ScottK> shadeslayer: kmetronome uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> kewl :)
<maco> Riddell: you around? i need someone with epoxy experience
<ScottK> What kind of epoxy?
<maco> ScottK: im using shoe-goo and wanted to know how to smooth it out... but the itnernet said ice cubes, so i went with that
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Can't argue with the internet.
<apachelogger> you can, you'd need to go into pornography though...
 * apachelogger needs more minions
<apachelogger> this world needs a libphononexperimental package
 * JontheEchidna is listening to Uzi Does It Ft. Chevy Jones by Get Busy Committee on Uzi Does It [Amarok]
<ScottK> apachelogger: You should probably speak to our phonon maintainer about that.
<ScottK> Oh wait ....
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: what's the story w/ libphononexperimental anyways?
<JontheEchidna> seems like that should just be another git branch in trunk
<apachelogger> why?
<apachelogger> it extends phonon with features that are not yet ready for primetime
<JontheEchidna> just wondering why it needs to be a whole shared library
<JontheEchidna> out of curiosity, especially since I don't do Phonon hacking
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: because it is not part of Qt's phonon for example ;)
<JontheEchidna> Argh. Yeah, I can see how that would make things weird
 * JontheEchidna notes that one course of action suggested in the UDS summary is to bring torches to Brisbane for inflicting QtMultimediaKit on us
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<apachelogger> I was thinking about sending a printer....
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> did I just write that
<apachelogger> oh dear oh dear
<apachelogger> Mamarok: kde bug 226329 is all messed up
<ubottu> KDE bug 226329 in general "some mp3 files are not played" [Critical,Reopened] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226329
 * apachelogger counts at least 3 problems that are not even related
<apachelogger> one being PEBKAC
 * ScottK is tired of waiting for management to make a decision about the whole IT/Thumb2 thing and so is fixoring packages.
<apachelogger> ScottK: fix0r the pkg-kde-tools :P
<ScottK> You think?
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> well, fixing it in each package is way more work
<apachelogger> also if management comes after you with a big poking stick you do not need to revert a bazillion packages ^^
<tazz> hey i am having trouble building kde from trunk, specifically polkit from kdesupport here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/531410/
<apachelogger> sudo apt-get install pkg-config
<tazz> pkg-config is already the newest version.
<apachelogger> whoops
<apachelogger> my bade
<apachelogger> !find polkit-gobject
<ubottu> Found: libpolkit-gobject-1-0, libpolkit-gobject-1-dev
<apachelogger> tazz: ^
<tazz> libpolkit-gobject-1-0 is already the newest version.
<tazz> libpolkit-gobject-1-dev is already the newest version.
<tazz> :-/
<tazz> thats the problem.
<yofel> erm, if you mean polkit-qt-1, that's not in kdesupport anymore, and polkit-qt won't build on anything newer than lucid since lucid is the last version that has polkit 0.9
<tazz> yofel, it seems you are right, but dont i need it while building kdelib, for someof the backend stuff ?
<yofel> our project-neon-kdelibs package currently builds fine without polkit-qt-1, but cmake says it's strongly recommended (kauth stuff I think)
<tazz> yofel, exactly
<yofel> well, polkit-qt-1 is here now if you need it: http://gitweb.kde.org/polkit-qt-1.git
<tazz> yofel, thats where i am pulling it from, but i thought it was under kdesupport, so i pulled it under kdesupport.
<tazz> ah, let it be, i'll justgo ahead without it :p
<yofel> it *was* until recently, they moved it to git on 2010-10-26 (kdesupport r1189944)
<apachelogger> tazz: maybe their cmake file is crap(tm)
 * tazz shrugs if its good enough for kde trunk, kubuntu its good enough for me...
<tazz> :)
<apachelogger> it is not part of kde trunk
<tazz> yea its not any more, so i need not worry
<tazz> thanks for pointing that out, yofel apachelogger 
<apachelogger> tazz: it never was :P
<apachelogger> it is part of kdesupport
<apachelogger> that is a whole different story 
<tazz> doh!
<yofel> heh
 * yofel hits cmake with a sledgehammer
<yofel> stupid error output, it's not that it doesn't find the package, it's that it doesn't make a difference between 'package not there' and 'package version too old' *-.-
<yofel> tazz: you'll have to pull polkit from natty should you need polkit-qt-1
<apachelogger> that is when you do not implement non-crappy cmake stuff :P
<apachelogger> yofel: or just use the regular polkit :P
 * yofel was thinking in project-neon dimensions :P
<tazz> hehe, for now i dont need polkit, when i do i'll probably help fix it.
<yofel> out TODO list only gets longer... *sigh*
 * apachelogger wanted neon out the door the week after uds.....
<tazz> btw i would like to help with neon stuff, its just that i am new to packaging in kubuntu and havent had any solid success building even a single package.
<tazz> s/neon/neon natty/
<yofel> natty is on hold until bug 669703 is fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 669703 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "natty recipe build fails because natty-cat-lpbuildd is empty" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/669703
<yofel> we have *some* packages for maverick and lucid so far
<yofel> current TODO https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon/Packaging
 * tazz looks
<yofel> here's the ppa if you want to use something from it https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ppa/+packages
<yofel> the kde* package aren't really ready yet, but kdesupport stuff should be fine to use
<apachelogger> ScottK: whom could we poke with that bug?
<ScottK> The Launchpad bug?
<apachelogger> aye
 * apachelogger considers poking jcastro to poke someone for lack of better ideas
<ScottK> I'd ask barry on Monday (or if you see him before) who best to poke.
<apachelogger> very well
<apachelogger> yofel: ^
<yofel> thanks, natty isn't that much of a priority though currently..
<yofel> tazz: btw, if you're interested visit us in #project-neon
<apparle> why can't I install services in dolphin from the get new services?
<apachelogger> huh?
<apparle> apachelogger: whatever services I install, don't appear
<apachelogger> there is a get new service thing for service menus?
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> most likely the creators were unable to package their crap properly
<apparle> apachelogger: I tried 2-3 packages, neither of them appear on the menu
<apparle> apachelogger: what are the packages have to be made like?
<apachelogger> I have no idea
<apparle> :D
<apparle> guys, the new notification system has got problems... particularly with kopete and quassel
<apparle> a 15 min chat with someone and the notification widget is filled up with all the messages and useful ones get hidden
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196729 * trunk/ (13 files in 4 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> I did some thinking and have made some vast improvements to the view hierarchy.
<CIA-42> Before, the root view (AvailableView in this instance) was doing it all: Housing
<JontheEchidna> Sketching out heirarchies really helps
<JontheEchidna> *hierarchies
<JontheEchidna> who needs some fancy-schmancy diagramming program? pencil + paper ftw
<JontheEchidna> I keep mine in a notebook. It's fun seeing how designs evolve the more you think about them
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196740 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/CategoryView/CategoryViewWidget.cpp Don't leak subviews
#kubuntu-devel 2010-11-14
<effie_jayx> hey all
<effie_jayx> this documentation about NetbookPlasma seems a bit old... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/NetbookPlasma
<effie_jayx> it suggest filing bugs to launchpad... is that still acurate?
<valorie> effie_jayx: packaging bugs are on launchpad
<valorie> app bugs are on b.k.o
<valorie> of course, the trick is knowing which is which
<effie_jayx> valorie: i think it is not a packaging issue
<effie_jayx> valorie: I would like to fix the wiki entry, I will read a bit on release nots and kubuntu-devel threads about netbook-plasma and document that better
<effie_jayx> thanks 
<effie_jayx> also file my bug against plasma-netbook
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196756 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (14 files in 5 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> Port ApplicationView over to AbstractViewBase. We now have full navigability of
<CIA-42> both subcategorized and normal subviews of the category view! The application
<valorie> I ran into a bug with it, with my new netbook, but since it died, I don't think I can file a bug
<valorie> maybe when it comes back from the repair shop
<valorie> and thanks for your work on the wiki
<effie_jayx> valorie: I have several bugs on my list, but I often lack people that can confirm them :S
<valorie> well, you might mention plasma-netbook bug numbers here, and I'll see if I can confirm
<valorie> right now, though, off to dinner
<effie_jayx> thanks
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196759 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (12 files in 3 dirs) Navigation in top-level origin-filtered or status-filtered application list views is now possible. These aren't getting their icons passed to the breadcrumb, however. Will look in to that next
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196760 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationListView.cpp Fix the lack of an icon for top-level origin/status-filtered application list views.
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196761 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/CategoryView/CategoryViewWidget.cpp Give the breadcrumbs for categorized application views a title and icon.
 * JontheEchidna does the "navigational model is complete" dance :D-/<
<JontheEchidna> http://imgur.com/ZwFY5
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196762 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (3 files in 2 dirs) We don't want margins in here, because we place stacked widgets in these layouts that have widgets with layouts, which makes the margins really thick and weird
<ScottK> effie_jayx: It is old.  plasma-netbook bugs should be filed the same as any other now.  It'd be nice if you could update that wiki page.
<maco> apachelogger: remember you tried telling me my checkable button for showing/hiding advanced stuff violated hig?   http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Usability/HIG/Toggle_Buttons#First_option:_Describe_the_state_reached_when_the_button_is_down  disagrees
<hrw|gone> bad news: kde4 with plasma-netbook is not usable on 512MB ram (no swap). I reverted from natty to maverick on efika smartbook and after boot to kde4 session nearly whole memory is taken
<apachelogger> maco: I do not, but if you send me a screenie I will surely remember why :P
<effie_jayx> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/NetbookPlasma  has been updated
<effie_jayx> I have brought the document to speed with the times
<effie_jayx> changed reporting bugs section
<effie_jayx> references to Combined Desktop ISO
<effie_jayx> some new external links
<valorie> looks good
<valorie> this sentence isn't finished, though: You can alternatively Select the Netbook Plasma workspace by heading to "System Preferences » Workspace » Workspace Type" and check 
<valorie> that's where it ends
<effie_jayx> ups
<effie_jayx> changed
<effie_jayx> I do not know if this is a bug , but Quicksand interface for krunner brings up every application to maximized state when it loads
<effie_jayx> example I have desktop as active window (no apps are seen)
<valorie> in the netbook interface?
<effie_jayx> yes
<valorie> that is the default
<valorie> I didn't get to use it much so I don't know how to change that
<valorie> great links, effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> valorie: but you get what I mean??
<effie_jayx> valorie:  thanks did some homework :)
<valorie> no, I don't know what quicksand it
<valorie> is
<valorie> but I know that all windows are maximized in netbook
<valorie> you have one small mis-spelling
<valorie> if I fix it, my name will be on the page
<valorie> lol
<valorie> select "Netbook" or "Desktop" as you workspace type. 
<valorie> should be "your workspace type"
<effie_jayx> sure :)
<effie_jayx> I have duffy fingers
<effie_jayx> :S
<effie_jayx> try this...
<apachelogger> dantti: pingy ping, it would be much easier to implement auto-selection of suitable driver by name, if the add-printer thing would, like the pyth0rn thing, first ask for make and then for model on a seperate page
<apachelogger> or that fishy column file browsing in dolphin would probably also be a more browsable method
<effie_jayx> have some apps open and move to another workspace, hit alt+f2 and all apps are brought up again
<valorie> effie_jayx: my netbook is in the shop
<apachelogger> dantti: that way we can always select the make even if the model is not matched
<apachelogger> narrowing down the amount of models to select from
<apachelogger> effie_jayx: sounds like a bug in quicksand
<effie_jayx> now this only happnes in plasma-netbook
<apachelogger> effie_jayx: sounds like a bug in quicksand
<effie_jayx> ok
 * effie_jayx reports bug
 * apachelogger finds quicksand rather useless anyway :P
<valorie> I didn't have time to find out
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> dantti: the code base needs a nice and cosy debug number thing :D
 * apachelogger just got lost in qcups the third time
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> oh dear
<apachelogger> dantti: did you look at the logic behind the pyth0rn app that allows it to preselect that stuff?
<apachelogger> this is so scary
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531677/
<effie_jayx> bug filed if any one can reproduce it I would a ppreciate a comment https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=256882
<ubottu> KDE bug 256882 in quicksand "Quicksand brings up all running applications when summoned in plasma-netbook" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<effie_jayx> also I do not want to feel like I'm the only soul using quicksand :(
<effie_jayx> heh
<apachelogger> effie_jayx: chances are there are between 1 and 3 other users :P
<apachelogger>                        " multifuntion",     # There are HP PPDs with this typo
<apachelogger> lmao
<apachelogger> dantti: if you really want to implement such a monster, can it please be a QMap<QVector, QString> or something like that?
<apachelogger> the ifs there make me feel sickish
<effie_jayx> is ubuntu avilable for ARM yet?
<effie_jayx> i ask because there is docs refering to Plasma Netbook availablity for ARM
<apachelogger> effie_jayx: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/10.04/release/
<apachelogger> or for maverick: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/releases/10.10/release/
<apachelogger> not sure how well it works though
<apachelogger> dantti: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531703/ a couple of maps ;)
<effie_jayx> thanks apachelogger 
 * apachelogger hints http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/08/25/i18n-semantics-cheat-sheet/ to dantti
<apachelogger> !find gdebi.mo
<ubottu> File gdebi.mo found in language-pack-af-base, language-pack-ar-base, language-pack-ast-base, language-pack-be-base, language-pack-bg-base, language-pack-bn-base, language-pack-br-base, language-pack-bs-base, language-pack-ca-base, language-pack-cs-base (and 49 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=gdebi.mo&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
 * apachelogger remembers
<apachelogger> anyone with magical translated system around?
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196939 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (7 files in 2 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> Add an "AbstractViewContainer" class that acts as a base class for top-level
<CIA-42> AbstractViewBase-containing views such as AvailableView and ApplicationListView.
<dantti> apachelogger: hey
<dantti> apachelogger: first about the ui, I really think the ui I wrote is easier to use, since you can do all you can in python witouth going back and forth
<dantti> apachelogger: you just click on the down arrow and pick you make
<dantti> and you can search on all the models which you can't in the py version
<dantti> so I guess you found the piece of code that does have the magic
<dantti> today I have other things to do, so probably on wednesday I'll look into these things
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196940 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (AbstractViewContainer.cpp AbstractViewContainer.h) Use a KVBox as the base class for AbstractViewContainer. It's basically what we were using with the QWidget + QVBoxLayout, and it manages the addition of widgets to the layout for us.
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196941 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/AbstractViewContainer.cpp SVN_SILENT: Spacing tweak
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you clearly should be gitting ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196944 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/Application.cpp Give out a default icon string in Application::icon() if the .desktop file lacks one.
<apachelogger> ohhh
<apachelogger> dantti: that make dropdown is super not obvious
<apachelogger> that needs description text or some stuff
 * apachelogger has a general confusion about that thing now
<apachelogger> dantti: I do not think it is a good idea to combine make and model in that one drop down/search
<apachelogger> the drown down offers makers but the search in context of the driver list permits search of driver names
<apachelogger> putting both on one GUI element is really not the best of things WRT obvious user interface usage
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196951 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (4 files in 2 dirs) Add a "find in the menu" feature like in KPackageKit and the Ubuntu Software Center
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196953 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationDetailsView/ApplicationDetailsWidget.cpp Improve long desc. and screenshot thumbnail layout
<dantti> apachelogger: the idea is that the user don't need to care about Make, just type in his model or something and it will be filtered
<dantti> the make is uselles the driver is important
<apachelogger> yeah, see, he types in the model :P
<apachelogger> not the make
<apachelogger> so why does the dropdown offer the make
<dantti> just to offer a filter 
<apachelogger> which is pointless because the user is supposed to search for the model anyway :P
<dantti> like we already know it's HP printer then we select make, but as we can't find the model the list is shorter to him
<apachelogger> if OTOH the user selected the make beforehand and then filtered from all drivers for the make...
<dantti> a description like type in your search or click on the dropdown and select you manufaturer to find a best match
<apachelogger> but you are messing with perception of make and model, so either the user clicks the drop down notices that the thingies in there are all manfucaturers and selects his and then thinks that the bar is there to filter a manfacturer, making him manually search for his printer
<apachelogger> or he does not click the drop down and searches for his printer right away
<apachelogger> in either case you are rendering part of the functionality unused because you are assigning two use cases to one GUI element
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196956 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationWindow.cpp Sync up the strings for the origins filtered by installation with the "all applications" origins
<dantti> apachelogger: well then we can have an extra combo
<apachelogger> I agree
<dantti> i just don't want that go back and forth thing that the py ui has
<apachelogger> [Manufacturer   v]
<apachelogger> [Filter....                 ]
<dantti> apachelogger: i think the ui should be more like 
<dantti> [ Make v ]
<dantti> [ list ]
<dantti> [ filter ]
<apachelogger> dantti: what does list contain?
<dantti> the drivers
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that is not good
<apachelogger> filters must be ontop of lists
<apachelogger> see... kaddressbook, timezone config, ....
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196957 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/BreadcrumbWidget/ (BreadcrumbItem.cpp BreadcrumbWidget.cpp) A kludge for arrows in the Breadcrumb
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196959 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/BreadcrumbWidget/BreadcrumbItem.cpp Prevent the attack of the undead arrows
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1196960 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/BreadcrumbWidget/BreadcrumbItem.cpp A more efficient way to decide whether or not to add an arrow to a breadcrumb item
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196961 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/PageChoosePPD.ui s/qcombobox/kcombobox
<apachelogger> dantti: I really cannot find any showstoppers for a proper release though? :S
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196964 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/ (6 files) s/qurl/kurl
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196965 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/AddPrinterAssistant.cpp debug--
<dantti> apachelogger: welll the samba thing doesn't work for example
<apachelogger> dantti: well, for a 0.1 release it surely is enough
 * apachelogger builds krazy
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you not want to package it?
<JontheEchidna> I've not felt the urge, no
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> but you mentioned it?
 * apachelogger fears that his madness is making him imagine things now
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196967 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/ChooseIpp.ui context for translators
<JontheEchidna> I think that was somebody on #debian-qt-kde
<apachelogger> hmmmm
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196969 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/ChooseLpd.ui context for translators
<apachelogger> I am not even lurking there
<apachelogger> surely it must be the mandess
<apachelogger> *madness
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196970 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/ChoosePrinters.ui context for translators
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196971 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/ChooseSamba.ui context for translators
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196973 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/ChooseSerial.ui context for translators
<JontheEchidna> I think bug 609247 might be a new record for MIR-wait
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 609247 in qapt (Ubuntu) "[MIR] qapt" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/609247
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: take a stick and poke as hard as you can
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196975 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/ChooseSocket.ui context for translators
<JontheEchidna> It really shows just how flawed the system is
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196976 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/ChooseUri.ui context for translators
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196977 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/PageAddPrinter.ui context for translators
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196978 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/PageChoosePPD.ui context for translators
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196979 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/PageDestinations.ui mark dummy label as not translatable
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196980 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/PageIntro.ui context for translators
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196982 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/printer-manager-kcm/PrinterDescription.ui context for translators
<apachelogger> dantti: is libqcups going to be detatched from the print-manager src?
<dantti> apachelogger: i don't see an use for it outside
<apachelogger> steveire: since I did not yet have time to read your blog post on l10n magic in grantlee... did you make klocale Qtish or something like that?
<apachelogger> dantti: why is it qtonly then :P
 * apachelogger shall add context to ui files in qcups then
<dantti> apachelogger: not need for kde thingsd there
<dantti> ah right
<dantti> np 
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196984 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/printer-manager-kcm/PrintKCM.ui context for translators
<apachelogger> dantti: btw, because I just noticed, I am not sure having icons without labels for add, remove and configure
<apachelogger> ultimately I suppose you should implement it as toolbar and follow the KDE setting for those
<apachelogger> seele surely will not like icons only
<dantti> apachelogger: well that was discussed with some oxygen devs and we liked it
<dantti> and i'm not big fan of kde usability
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can we set the Neon home dirs via a xsession file? like... making sure that the right binaries are used
<apachelogger> well.....
<sheytan> apachelogger dantt: are you talking about the new printer stuff?
<apachelogger> dantti: there is little use if the user does not know how to add a printer I suppose
<dantti> sheytan: hey :D yes
<shadeslayer> like kwin from /opt/project-neon is used not from /usr
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: suppose so
<dantti> apachelogger: the user won't know how to add a printer if he can read
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: how? :P
<sheytan> dantti: do not add text lables. As toolips i might agree but don't add text to icons :D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: magic
<shadeslayer> because thats all we have to do to get Project neon going imo
<dantti> apachelogger: there is a label Click on the plus sign to add a printer
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, thats needed as well :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/meta-project-neon/annotate/head:/usr/share/xsessions/project-neon.desktop
<apachelogger> dantti: and if there already is a printer...?
<apachelogger> because I have one there and there is no label
<dantti> then he already knows
<apachelogger> what is worse, the plus icon thingy has no hover info thingy
<apachelogger> dantti: no
<apachelogger> my system automagically added the printer
<apachelogger> (no idea how)
<dantti> well a tooltip sure will be nice
<apachelogger> so I currently as user have no idea how to add a new printer
<dantti> apachelogger: printer applet must have added it
<apachelogger> and am at the mercy of my system to add another printer also automagically ^^
<dantti> well if you look at mac os ui they don't have text next to the + and - and users know how to do that..
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196985 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/printer-manager-kcm/PrintKCM.ui context for translators, also remove secondary pointless spacer
<apachelogger> dantti: this is not about right or wrong
<apachelogger> this is about having a consistent setup
<apachelogger> hence I recommended having it as a ktoolbar
<apachelogger> in which case the consistency comes naturally
<apachelogger> and if a distro or user feels like not having text next to icons they can have that
<sheytan> apachelogger well, what a + or - button can mean in a printer manager app other then 'add new' or 'remove' ? :D
<apachelogger> sheytan: <apachelogger> dantti: this is not about right or wrong
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> this is about having a consistent setup
<sheytan> apachelogger but in this case icons without text look much better making the ui cleaner :)
<dantti> i think consistent setups makes ui don't evolute
<apachelogger> sheytan: that is not the point
<sheytan> dantti is right
<sheytan> there are things in kde usability i would change.
<dantti> which is why i don't think we must have a way to do it
 * apachelogger feels not listened to
<dantti> I think if it''s completely not obvious then there isn't good usability
<dantti> which is why I like Think Different (tm) :P
<sheytan> apachelogger but what's good in making an app less usable or clutter the ui only to have consistent look with the rest?
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1196988 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/printer-manager-kcm/SystemPreferences.ui context for translators
<sheytan> in this case, the rest of KDE apps should follow us ]:->
 * sheytan is evil
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> srsly
 * apachelogger goes grumpy
<dantti> apachelogger: have you seem the printer queue?
<dantti> you will say the same
<apachelogger> kmenu -> system settings -> app appearnace -> style -> fine tuning -> main toolbar text: no text
<dantti> thruth is that we need to reinvent ourselfs
<apachelogger> that is your KDE apps should follow us
<apachelogger> because you are not obeying the setting
<dantti> apachelogger: no, because I don't think my other apps should be like this
<apachelogger> which is next to no programming effort
<apachelogger> but gives user the option to add text
<dantti> this isn't a tool bar
<dantti> this is a like where you add/rm/configure
<apachelogger> and if a half blind user wants to have text for the sake of usign the freaking desktop and they shall have flipping text labels next to icons
<dantti> like a new widget
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> dantti: this is not about right or wrong
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> this is about having a consistent setup
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> hence I recommended having it as a ktoolbar
<dantti> apachelogger: right and then you call good usability kmix channel selector? a default kde widget
<dantti> which sucks hard even for I that can see
<apachelogger> what sort of argument is that?
<apachelogger> kuser has crappy ui, lets all make crappy uis
<apachelogger> hooray
<dantti> well there you don't have text either
<apachelogger> \o/
<dantti> and even worst you have to drag and drop
<sheytan> apachelogger dantti: add text as tooltips, and we're good ;)
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1197009 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/printer-manager-kcm/ (PrintKCM.cpp PrintKCM.h PrintKCM.ui) multiple qtoolbuttons in horizontal alignment == qtoolbar
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1197012 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/AddPrinterAssistant.cpp context for translators
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i think Neon is nearly done
<shadeslayer> we now have a xsession entry as well
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1197013 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/ (11 files) context for translators
<shadeslayer> we just need to export vars and stuff
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1197021 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/printer-manager-kcm/PrintKCM.cpp make strings translatable
<yofel> make that: nearly something that's actually usable, the packaging todo has enough left to do :/
<CIA-42> [print-manager] sitter * 1197024 * trunk/playground/base/print-manager/add-printer/ (ChooseSerial.cpp DevicesModel.cpp) guess what... more context for translators
<apachelogger> dantti: add-printer all i18nc'd it seems
<apachelogger> well, except for commented out stuff and pino does not like me fixing things, so...
<shadeslayer> oh boy oh boy..... Nov 18 is beta 1 tag.... KDE 4.6 Beta 1 packaging is coming! \o/
<dantti> apachelogger: thanks
<ScottK> apachelogger: I am thwarted.  Bug #675240
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 675240 in gcc-4.5 (Ubuntu Natty) "New GCC upload breaks implicit-it=thumb" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675240
<maco> anyone need a blue narwhal laptop decal? http://www.etsy.com/listing/61786553/friendly-narwhal-laptop-decal  :P i wonder if "narwhal" is getting tagged "geekery" on etsy for *buntu reasons...
<hrw|gone> cr
<ScottK> hrw|gone: Be careful not to upgrade to the latest Natty gcc-4.5 if you want to keep building packages with implicit-it=thumb.
<apachelogger> <3 gcc
<ScottK> or something.
 * ScottK considers "Qt/KDE default compiler for Natty is gcc-4.4" as an option.
<hrw|gone> ScottK: already noticed that :(
<apachelogger> madness
<ScottK> hrw|gone: OK.  Just trying to warn you before it was too late.
<hrw|gone> ScottK: anyway kde4 and 512MB ram = fail
<ScottK> We need to work on that.
<hrw|gone> desktop runs and 5MB free
<ScottK> You'll find the plasma-netbook uses less ram than plasma-desktop, AIUI.
<hrw|gone> this with plasma-netbook...
<ScottK> OH.
<ScottK> One of the things we plan to do this cycle is see about breaking out some of the packages so it's possible to run a lighter system with fewer services.
<hrw|gone> I am considering xfce + kde apps
<ScottK> That would still bring in ~all of kdelibs.
<hrw|gone> and 1GB swap but on 22MB/s disk :(
<hrw|gone> ScottK: but not plasma stuff
<ScottK> True.
<ScottK> Which disk is that?
<hrw|gone> efika internal pata is slow. alternative is microsd or sd. pata is still fastest..
<hrw|gone> arm hardware usually sucks when it comes to storage speed
<hrw|gone> beagleboard has 5MB/s sd, panda has 17 with same card.
<hrw|gone> chips which handle sata with good speed usually lack graphics
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> two compiles with -j20
 * apachelogger is going crazy
<hrw|gone> ;D
<ulysses> apachelogger: you're totally mad
<CIA-42> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101114201943-gfwg5ov86mb538kv * D20icecc stop killing iceccd when starting a pbuilder, simplyfy code, comment out ccache support (for now), create a gcc tar to use by nodes, to ensure every machine uses the right GCC as the pbuilder
<CIA-42> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101114202056-wb35qd0pqweauy98 * (B90kill C90kill) stop killing iceccd altogether
<CIA-42> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101114202414-ra4qbq70utmsds09 * D20icecc add icecc to path if it is not already there
 * hrw|gone upgrades armel to latest gcc
<hrw|gone> will look at kdepimlibs problem
<hrw|gone> will require few rebuilds of gcc probably
<hrw|gone> bye
 * bulldog98 is questioning weather Kubuntu is able to run on the n8
<CIA-42> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101114213034-gc3871ws5aor5jtw * D20icecc fix native tarball creation && moving
<apachelogger> bulldog98: most unlikely
<apachelogger> rbelem will know for sure ^^
<rbelem> bulldog98, i think that jaunty is suposed to work on it
<rbelem> but needs lots of hacks
<rbelem> and a working bootloader
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: when is kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts going to be renamed?
<CIA-42> [kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101114220444-vtgzhpxpuvbct2y5 * (4 files in 3 dirs) Add uman - search Ubuntu Manuals/manpages
<CIA-42> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101114220510-9t9h40xeanqo3x2o * D20icecc exporting in hooks will not work because pbuilder is parent and the env is only inherited by children... maybe /etc/environment would work? for now additionally requirements are necessary
<CIA-42> [pbuilder-hooks] Harald Sitter <apachelogger@ubuntu.com> * apachelogger@ubuntu.com-20101114220719-x5pvk3gbm0jyr0at * D20icecc make comment more copyandpasteable
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I subscribed kubuntu-bugs to bluedevil
<apachelogger> afiestas: are you on top of the bug reports btw? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts/11.04ubuntu1
<apachelogger> dantti: so, when are you releasing printer-manager 0.1? ^^
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197097 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationWindow.cpp Oops, meant to change the text in that situation, not change what we were checking for
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197099 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ (6 files in 3 dirs) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> -Split and/or filtering in to and filtering and or filtering. They really can't
<CIA-42> be combined. -Implement package section filtering in the proxy model As a
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197104 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationProxyModel.cpp Implement "exclude by package name" filtering in the proxy model
<apachelogger> rbelem: do you think kubuntu-mobile for n900 by 11.04 is a sensible target?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna and apachelogger: Canonical is doing some work on improving multi-monitor experience for Gnome and RAOF said he'd be happy to mentor someone to do similar improvements for KDE.  Any idea who might do this (I know this is stuff that upstream (at least generally) wants)?
<rbelem> apachelogger, yup :-)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I think it's an excellent target.
<apachelogger> okidoki
<ScottK> If it's not, I want my n900 back that I just mailed to the guy that's going to do the kernel work.
<apachelogger> ScottK: afiestas wanted to look into display config IIRC
<ScottK> Oooh.
<rbelem> apachelogger, with linaro kernel it will work fine :-)
<ScottK> rbelem: linaro kernel plus the stuff mpoirier is going to do.
<rbelem> :-)
<ScottK> afiestas: If you're interested in display config stuff have I got a proposition for you ....
<ScottK> Please ping me when you're around.
<rbelem> And some improvements on our userland side
<apachelogger> well, I just announced to the intartubes, so you better make that work :P
<rbelem> hahahahah :-D
<apachelogger> Nightrose: can you please get someone to send me a n900 or similar device thingy?
<apachelogger> since you are close to the source right now...
<afiestas> ScottK: :o?
<apachelogger> rbelem: no laughing matter that is :P ... http://identi.ca/notice/58615786
<rbelem> apachelogger, we will work hard ;-)
<rbelem> we will not disappoint our users :-)
<apachelogger> yeah, that just made his day, so you better dont :P
<rbelem> :-D
<CIA-42> [muon] jmthomas * 1197113 * trunk/extragear/sysadmin/muon/installer/ApplicationModel/ApplicationProxyModel.cpp Implement package name wildcard filtering in the proxy model
<dantti> apachelogger: dunno, I want the basic stuff working first
<apachelogger> dantti: really, the basic stuff is working 
<dantti> the add printer has many unfinished things
<apachelogger> dantti: so call it 0.1 beta1?
<apachelogger> basic stuff IMHO == add local printer && print queue displaying stuff properly
<apachelogger> dantti: you never know, maybe someone feels like contributing
<apachelogger> meaning less work for you :D
<dantti> apachelogger: well I've blogged a lot about it
<apachelogger> blogging can only communicate so much awesomenss :)
<dantti> well out of time also
<dantti> debconf stuff is still in kde review
<dantti> too many things todo
<apachelogger> I see
<ScottK> afiestas: Canonical is investing engineering effort into "improving the multi-monitor experience" in this Ubuntu development cycle.
<ScottK> afiestas: As is not unheard of, they are doing it for Gnome, but not KDE.
<ScottK> If we could get some KDE person to work with them, we could have something which we'd try out as a distro patch this cycle that would go upstream KDE in 4.7.
<ScottK> afiestas: Since I know this is an area that KDE really needs work in, you were just blogging about looking for something useful to do, and from your bluetooth work, I know you can handle things that aren't simple, it might be a good project for you.
<dantti> ScottK: I have a friend the could maybe help on this too, but he knows only few Qt, he works with java
<apachelogger> surely we could find a mentor, or two ;)
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> RAOF will mentor on the X stuff.
<rbelem> apachelogger, which bzr repos is the best to clone and apply ksambashare patches? https://code.launchpad.net/kdelibs
<rbelem> kubuntu-members or vcs-imports?
<apachelogger> vcs-imports
<apachelogger> kubuntu-members only contains our packaging
<rbelem> apachelogger, is vcs-imports used by project neon?
<apachelogger> I suppose so
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdelibs/kde4/+recipes
<rbelem> apachelogger, are there kde trunk pkgs?
<apachelogger> well, yes, technically, not sure how well they work
<rbelem> nice :-D
<apachelogger> shadeslayer indicated that there are still runtime issues
<rbelem> apachelogger, those packages have weird names. how them work?
<apachelogger> rbelem: which ones? where?
<rbelem> apachelogger, the neon packages
<apachelogger> how do they have weird names?
<rbelem> apachelogger, project-neon-qt_1.0+2295-22~maverick1_i386.deb (54.6 MiB)
<ScottK> That's because they install in /opt so they need different names than regular system packages.
<rbelem> hum...
<rbelem> that's pretty cool!
<rbelem> i can use them without mess with my current installation
<apachelogger> rbelem: that is the whole idea :D
<yofel> rbelem: join us in #project-neon if you're interested, we're still not finished as you can see from the package list
<yofel> you *can* log in though, even it's just basic plasma desktop with errors currently :/
<ScottK> yofel: I'm working on building your branches on arm to see if they build.
<yofel> that's certainly interesting, let's hope for the best ^^
<apachelogger> *omnomnom* ice cream
<rbelem> thx yofel 
<rbelem> i will try to help :-)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-07
<Darkwing> phoenix_firebrd: AFAIK we will still have a CD size and a DVD size.
<phoenix_firebrd> Darkwing: ok
<_Groo_> ill put amarok in a ppa if you want, i already do weekly builds anyway, and my amarok is package ready aka, it conforms to kubuntu rulez
<_Groo_> check my experimental ppa in a few hours, im uploading a daily build for your evaluation
<Riddell> it's quiet on the amarok side, maybe they went to sleep or to the pub
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok amarok git is going up via dput, its in teh same peppa repo of the caliigra builds
<_Groo_> should work just fine, i keep this builds very tight :)
<_Groo_> check them out, bb in 30, need to take the dog out
<_Groo_> Riddell: k its in the peppa ppa
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<valorie> rather late for the europeans who have to show up at work in the AM
<_Groo_> gn ppl, amarok is in the oven in https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/peppa/+packages
<_Groo_> just show me tarball or the git tag and ill send a oficial one
<_Groo_> to the proper ppa
<_Groo_> if i have upload rights :D
<claydoh> its going to be odd having Riddell in a closer time zone :)
<Riddell> the night is young, these Amarok people go to bed early
<donovan> Good is by any chance rbelem here
<donovan> good da8*
<donovan> day*
<Darkwing> Oh yeah... Riddell is going to be in a better time zone :D
<donovan> i spoke to Michał Zając via email and he said i should log on here and speak to rbelem with help on active one. might you be able to help?
<valorie> donovan: rbelem is in Portugal (I believe) so is on european time -- and he has a young child
<valorie> but he does hang out in here regularly
<valorie> he is the active guru, for sure
<donovan> thanks ill wait for him to appear online. then ask him. thanks for the info valorie
<claydoh_> valorie: missed meeting you this uds :(
<valorie> claydoh, I wanted to be there so much!
<valorie> but it would have been *impossible* since my dad broke his hip 10 days ago
<claydoh>  :(
<valorie> I would have had to fly right home
<valorie> otherwise my sis would have had to cope all alone
<claydoh> is going to be OK?
<valorie> now, yes
<Darkwing> rbelem is a bit older ten we all think :D 
<valorie> but it was touch and go -- he had pneumonia
<Darkwing> s/ten/then/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "rbelem is a bit older then we all think :D"
<valorie> and went into heart failure
<claydoh> oh no!
<valorie> quite scary last weekend
<claydoh> well it is good he is better and has family to be there
<valorie> now he is out of the hospital, pneumonia seems gone as of today
<Darkwing> claydoh: Finally running quassel-core and QuasselDroid is awesome. 
<claydoh> Darkwing: :)
<Darkwing> Oh no valorie, how is he holding up?
<claydoh> it is  it really is
<valorie> he doesn't like the rehab place, but they are very nice and helpful
<Darkwing> :D if you like rehab then they are doing it wrong.
<valorie> Darkwing: how much work was it to get going on your server?
<valorie> I'm thinking of asking my son to do that
 * claydoh is isntalling oneiric on that freescale board I won, there is an official ubuntu image so im trying that
<Darkwing> Not bad actaully.
<valorie> right on the rehab!
<valorie> I will for sure ask for sponsorship to the next one
<valorie> anybody know where it will be held?
<Darkwing> apt-get install quassel-core then ./quasselcore -p ####
<valorie> ha
<Darkwing> valorie: not yet
<Darkwing> the -p is for the port.
<Darkwing> I changed the port for my own fun reasons.
<valorie> Darkwing: did you get my email about kde docs?
<Darkwing> and I didn't install the SSL certs
<Darkwing> valorie: Yes, I did. Thank you.
<valorie> cool
<valorie> how is the jetlag, all you lucky UDS attenders?
<claydoh> none here, same tie zone :)
<valorie> Riddell probably has none
<valorie> oh cool
<claydoh> rbelem is iirc 36!
<valorie> too old to be a kub. developer?
<valorie> lol
<Darkwing> I came home sick :(
<valorie> uhoh
<Darkwing> claydoh: It's gotten worse. :( :(
<valorie> what's up?
<claydoh> well I know I ain't the oldest one here :)
 * valorie is a grandma
<Darkwing> ScottK is the old man
<valorie> I think I'm older than scottk
 * Darkwing ducks
<valorie> he's no grandpa yet.....
<Darkwing> :P
<claydoh> I thinik I am about  his age iirc
<Darkwing> I don't know how old ppl are anymore.
 * valorie thumps her cane
<claydoh> err I think my laptop keyboard is wearing out
<Darkwing> lol
<claydoh> who cares how old, really
<Darkwing> valorie: how many cats?
<valorie> what do you have, Darkwing?
<claydoh> can't tell in irc
 * Darkwing ducks and runs
<valorie> only one!
<Darkwing> valorie: flu I think.
<valorie> I found a pile of feathers in my bedroom the other night
<valorie> grrrrr
<valorie> oh that sucks
<valorie> did you get the flu shot before flying?
<Darkwing> Yup.
<valorie> I got mine early, before going to SF
<valorie> just in case
<Darkwing> every year... Doesn't really matter though, I get it every year with or without the shot.
<valorie> planes are incubators for germs
<valorie> you have young children, right?
<Darkwing> I flew the death trap plane on the way home.
<Darkwing> I wearing a hepa mask :D
<valorie> haha
<valorie> kids bring everything home, for sure
<valorie> I get sick much less often since they all moved out
<Darkwing> If you want to know how I felt about my flight(s) home look at my twitter feed :D
<valorie> ah, will do 
<Darkwing> claydoh: I fixed KMail :D
<valorie> do tell!
 * valorie wants kmail
<Darkwing> Server side IMAP filtering.
<valorie> i'm hating tbird more by the day
<Darkwing> Yeah, I gave this one last shot before I switch to a CLI mail client.
<claydoh> Darkwing: can you fix mine?
<Darkwing> server side IMAP filters :D
<claydoh> yay
<Darkwing> KMail doesn't have to filter, I have not had an issue with it (yet)
<valorie> well, I refuse to use MUTT
<Darkwing> Cone is simple
<valorie> ever again
<valorie> it sucks
<valorie> and is ugly
 * Darkwing likes Cone CLI email
<valorie> no cli mail
<valorie> I likes me my pretty desktop for email
<Darkwing> If your server supports Sieve... It's simple and nice and KMail likes it.
<Darkwing> Or, 
<valorie> I'd go back to gmail on the web if their pgp thingie was working
<Darkwing> Mine just has a simple server side filtering
<valorie> I used to do server-side filtering
<valorie> before gmail
<valorie> back when kmail worked for me
<Darkwing> 24 hours with no issues with KMail so far.
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I'm going to try setting it up on my netbook again
<valorie> soon
<claydoh> omg this sdcard is soooo slow my 8y/o old laptop running akonadi and nepomuk and strigi is faster lol
 * claydoh orders a class 10 card from amazon....
<valorie> woah!
<valorie> 8 yo lappy!
<claydoh> it took aver na hour to install the ubuntu image on this arm thingy
<claydoh> I have a 14 year old and a 4 year old too :)
<valorie> yes, my netbook took a couple of hours to upgrade
<claydoh> the slow sdcard is the issue
<valorie> it's only 1 year old, but .....slow
<valorie> sec
<claydoh> its a development board with arn arm based cpu, like a panda board
<Darkwing> Ubuntu Server on her eh?
<claydoh> the os runs off the microsd
<claydoh> naw if I get the fast sdcard it should be just fine with kubuntu - maybe a media server, maybe just put fluxbox or something to run xbmc or something
<claydoh> who knows, I get to play with it
<Quintasan> apachelogger: pong, next time write what you want cause lol school
<apachelogger> Quintasan: you have to get up at 7 for school? :O
* kyofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Cookies for Everyone! | 11.10 Released! | 4.7.3 out, upload to precise!
<dantti> do I need to install any package to get an apple keyboard to work? on kde settings I see no apple keyboard...
<dantti> nvm found it under hardware tab...
 * rbelem backs online
<Quintasan_> apachelogger: I do
<apachelogger> Quintasan: madness
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Whatever, call my isp and bash them for fucking up my internets
<Quintasan> Like, 5s delay on IRC lol
 * yofel has his clock set to 6 AM for school...
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping
<_Groo_> Quintasan: amarok is in my ppa, it broke the compilation cause i forgot some dependencies, but i have fixed it, tonight ill upload today git
<Quintasan> _Groo_: How am I related to that?
<_Groo_> Quintasan: nvm, confused you for Riddell 
<Quintasan> Uh, oh fancy
 * Quintasan be Riddell
<_Groo_> Quintasan: from where im standing you look all the same to me! :D
<_Groo_> except apachelogger ^^
 * apachelogger be ScottK
<_Groo_> i can smell is drunken irish a$$ a mile away
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ping ping ping
<apachelogger> what?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: you pinged me yesterday?
<apachelogger> perhaps I did
<_Groo_> apachelogger: im fine too tks :)
<_Groo_> apachelogger: was it about amarok?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: hello?
<_Groo_> apachelogger: POKE!
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> I AM AT WORK
<_Groo_> apachelogger: ahah SO DO I :D
<_Groo_> apachelogger: anyway, if you need a ppa for amarok, its already in my peppa ppa
<_Groo_> apachelogger: should be ok tonight, when i fixed a silly dependency i forget
<_Groo_> apachelogger: was that it? :)
<Quintasan> bulldog98: You damn bstrd. Y U NO TELL ME U FIXOR DAILIES TO TELEPATHY
<Quintasan> ARRR
<Quintasan> I rushed school stuff to get something fixed
<Quintasan> And it turns out someone did it beforehand
<Quintasan> fregl: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: does you haz kubuntu on transformer yet?
<apachelogger> megatron ahoy?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-08
<Daskreech> valorie: How are you?
<valorie> I'm good
<valorie> and you?
<valorie> sorry Daskreech, was off eating dinner
<Daskreech> valorie: nom nom nom nom nom
<valorie> mexican food!
<valorie> our local place is great
 * valorie had fajitas
<maco> Riddell: oh we share a time zone now!
<Daskreech> nice :)
<Daskreech> valorie: I was looking at Lakoff's website
<valorie> I need to read more of his books
<Daskreech> for being an Academic Psychologist it pretty much  reads like a political requirement site :)
<valorie> and grow my brain
<valorie> he's very reality-based, IMO
<valorie> which makes him suspect in the US as some sorta dirty socialist
<Daskreech> In America that's redundant
<Daskreech> Anything socialist is dirty
<Riddell> maco: actually I think we're an hour off, you left summer time last weekend no?
<Daskreech> valorie: out local mexican is fantastic too :)
<yurchor> Hi! Can somebody review/fix/close the bug 852519 in Kubuntu documentation?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852519 in kubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) "Typos and missing entity in Kubuntu 11.10 documentation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/852519
<Riddell> Darkwing: ^^
<fregl> Quintasan: pong
<Riddell> fregl: back home safe?
<fregl> Riddell: yes, even got out of bed :D
<fregl> Riddell: you got there I saw :) wow
<Riddell> the sea water here is like the hot tub at UDS
<fregl> wow, make me jealous :D
<jussi> Riddell: freezing? :P
<Riddell> I'm discovering the need for air conditioning
<Quintasan> :O
<Quintasan> Riddell: How do I fix mailing list?
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://i.imgur.com/1drsO.png
<Riddell> Quintasan: post from your subscribed address, quintasan @kubuntu.org
<Quintasan> Riddell: Uhh, that's just an alias
<Riddell> it's an e-mail address as far as the world is concerned and it's the one you are subscribed with
<Riddell> I can add your gmail one too if you want
<Quintasan> Riddell: Nah, I'll kill my kubuntu address and subscribe with gmail
<Quintasan> hmm or nvm
<Quintasan> It looks like I can set it up
<maco> Riddell: i left it two days ago. 
<Riddell> maco: aye, so I'm on 11:36 now
<maco> Riddell: when do you go back to standard time?
<Riddell> that is my standard time, we don't change for summer time here in the tropics
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi _Groo_ 
<_Groo_> Riddell: hey hey
<bambee> hi all
<rbelem> Quintasan, ping :-)
<Riddell> mmm, nepomuk has stopped crashing for me with the 4.7.3 upgrade, yay
<_Groo_> Riddell: yeah, but strigi still has amnesia problems :(
<_Groo_> Riddell: im so itchy with that i might even look at the code this weekend :P
<debfx> yofel: what's the 4.7.3 upload plan?
<debfx> bumping the version in kde-sc-dev-latest and not uploading the main packages breaks stuff
<ScottK> Someone should probably merge python-qt4 and qscintilla2.  I've updated them in Debian.
<ScottK> (they can't be sync'ed until after fabo multi-arches qt4-x11 in Debian)
<Riddell> we have a long list of things to sync, and updates to do
<Riddell> well we don't have a list, but it would be long if one was made, maybe I should make one
<Riddell> ooh apachelogger got into e.v., congratulations, now you can have all the needless discussions you want
<ScottK> apachelogger: Congratulations/condolences as appropriate.
<ScottK> Riddell: Sure.  I just mention those as I'm updating them in Debian.
<yofel> debfx: upload the main ones first then, I only had time to upload kdelibs and meta-kde so far
<Riddell> apachelogger: fregl said you had a word for this costume http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/6325359723
<fregl> lol
<Supper_slash>  I am sure there is more than enough already, but i was just wondering if i could help in designing the graphics area. Desktops, splash screens, or anything like that. I love kubuntu, and would like to kinda help. But Im not a programmer, or anything much, i am quite good with graphics tho. Is any assistance needed?
<Supper_slash> maybe even icons, or theme backgrounds? I just would like to help if any was wanted/needed.
<Riddell> hi Supper_slash 
<Riddell> in Kubuntu we mostly use upstream artwork from KDE
<Riddell> occationally we need bits of art for our website and elsewhere
<Riddell> mostly it's a case of hanging around on this channel until someone needs something :)
<debfx> yofel: hm we don't have scripts for that yet?
<yofel> don't think so, I wrote http://paste.kde.org/144110/ 2 days ago so I don't mess up the upload procedure at least
 * yofel is rather good at forgetting to tag
<Supper_slash> cool
<yofel> debfx: thx for mobipocket btw.
<debfx> yofel: you're welcome. I completely forgot about it, just found the bug mail again
<debfx> we really need a script that test builds all kde sc packages, does some tests and generates a report
<debfx> and then uploads them all if someone acks it
<yofel> can't we just make one that builds all sources, stuffs everything into the PPA and get's the info from there?
<yofel> as we're testbuilding every package like 2-3 times right now (before ppa, ppa build, [before archive])
<debfx> you can't test for not-installed files when building in a ppa
<yofel> good point
<debfx> unless we somehow teach it to call list-missing on i386
<debfx> not sure how though
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-09
<Riddell> fregl: hmm, recompiling the 11.10 qt-at-spi package doesn't make any crashes go away forme
<wendar> do you all have some UDS highlights I can include in the quick wrapup summary?
<wendar> I'm running through the etherpad docs
<Riddell> wendar: hmm, focusing on quality for the LTS
<Riddell> but also new flavour Kubuntu Active for tablets and mobiles
<wendar> Riddell: makes sense. I've got that quality at the top as the theme for the whole week
<Riddell> possibly switching to LightDM, possibly to telepathy-kde
<Riddell> fixing accessibility and CJK
<wendar> awesome, thanks!
<wendar> oh, are you planning to apply as an LTS release?
<wendar> (I'm assuming so, just thought to check when I saw Edubuntu's plans)
<valorie> Supper_slash: Amarok would like your help
<valorie> we need some icons
<valorie> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/amarok/2011-November/032816.html
<valorie> apachelogger: http://goo.gl/9jVSJ
<valorie> from http://animalsdressedasotheranimals.tumblr.com/ which is all the sugar a person needs!
<Supper_slash> Cool. ill see what i can do. Sorry for the late delay.
<Supper_slash> valorie, i sent a e-mail. maby ill get the "Job" lol.
<valorie> super!
<Supper_slash> Man it has been a life time since i last used irc. i remember useing a 133MHZ cpu system, that cost 2000+ dollars new! Woah! Thats a long time ago.
<valorie> for leet hackers only!
 * valorie has been on IRC since 2001, and I was still using windows
<Supper_slash> ha ha. yes. that 133 was the envy of the block!
<agateau> morning kubuntu devs!
<agateau> I am in the process of packaging massif-visualizer, I am following maco guide to do so ( http://ubuntulinuxtipstricks.blogspot.com/2010/08/is-packaging-new-software-hard.html )
<agateau> is it appropriate for kde packages or is there something more kde-oriented available?
<valorie> agateau: the official guide is here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development
<agateau> valorie: thanks!
<valorie> :-)
<agateau> damn, this copyright file seems to be tricky to get right
<agateau> do we have a tool to list all authors?
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#copyright
<valorie> might help
<debfx> agateau: licensecheck -r --copyright
<debfx> that lists all files with the license and copyright holders
<agateau> valorie: debfx: thanks
 * agateau tries licensecheck
<agateau> it seems some apps like to have a copy of libkdchart in their sources
<agateau> is this a known problem?
<agateau> it would probably be nicer to have a libkdchart package
<agateau> Riddell: hey my fellow francophone friend, any opinion on this libkdchart thing? ^
<mck182> hey kubuntu devs, I have a question about the message-indicator plasmoid in 11.10
<mck182> I see there's a telepathy plugin for that among my packages
<mck182> how does that work with telepathy?
<debfx> oh that reminds me
<debfx> agateau: are there any upstream translations of plasma-widget-message-indicator that can be used by other distros?
<debfx> and do you have an idea how to make the desktop file translatable without relying on pkg-kde-tools?
<agateau> debfx: Right now all translations (.po and .desktop) come from Launchpad, not sure how other distros can use them
<agateau> mck182: message-indicator plasmoid uses libindicate-qt, which is a qt binding for libindicate,
<agateau> mck182: I assume telepathy-indicator uses libindicate to register itself and thus show up in the plasmoid
<mck182> agateau: this doesn't work with kde-telepathy, so I assume there is some need to register ourselves there...right?
<mck182> currently I have 3 accounts online, neither one shows in there...so that package is probably for empathy
<mck182> well, on the other hand, I actually don't know how is this supposed to work :)
<agateau> mck182: I wrote some slides about the subject, let me look for them
<mck182> agateau: that'd be great, thanks
<debfx> hm maybe I can export them from launchpad but it would be nice to have them integrate into the official tarball
<agateau> mck182: http://people.canonical.com/~agateau/indicate/uds-dallas-presentation/index.html
<agateau> mck182: but it seems the source code examples are quite mangled :/
<mck182> agateau: ok, so the server in this case is the plasmoid, right?
<agateau> mck182: no
<mck182> ok, went too fast over that :P
<agateau> mck182: the app instantiate a "server" = the top-level item in the menu
<mck182> ah
<agateau> mck182: then one or more indicators = the 2nd level items in the menu
<mck182> makes perfect sense
<agateau> mck182: the plasmoid uses the Listener class, which you don't need on your side
<mck182> right
<agateau> I have to run for an errand, should be back in 30 mins
<mck182> thanks for now :)
<rando_uu> hi, is this the right channel to ask about kubuntu packaging?
<jussi> rando_uu: certainly is :)
<mck182> agateau: how does KStatusNotifier fits into this then?
<rando_uu> allright, i have successfully built packages for some plasma-widgets, but with a certain widget I get a ctest error (http://pastebin.com/PDgep6SY) when I try to build the package (both local and on launchpad)  
<rando_uu> am I missing something in the control file or some other packaging magic or is the source broken?
<agateau> back
<agateau> mck182: it is a different concept from KStatusNotifierItem,
<agateau> mck182: it does not really make sense to have both running at the same time
<mck182> I see
<agateau> rando_uu: those tests need an X server to run. There is no X server running on the lp builders, you have to either a) disable the tests, b) fix the tests to not require an X server or c) start xvfb before the tests (that one is tricky)
<txwikinger> We should maybe participate here: http://meta.askubuntu.com/questions/1089/community-promotion-ads-1h-2011
<rando_uu> agateau: thx i guessed there is no xserver running on lp but it did not build on my local system with x running either, guess I'd need xvfb on my local system too, I'll probably just disable the tests ;) 
<agateau> mck182: I just crudely fixed the slides, trading syntax highlighting for full text :)
<mck182> agateau: hehe, I think it's worse now :P
<agateau> mck182: you may need to reload
<agateau> fregl: hey, we get quite a few reports from kde apps crashing if a11y is enabled in Oneiric: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt-at-spi/+bug/877358
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 877358 in qt-at-spi (Ubuntu) "QtAccessibility causes crashes in several applications" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mck182> agateau: the text goes out of the screen for me and there's no way to make it smaller :(
<agateau> anyone seen those? I tried to reproduce but haven't managed yet
<agateau> mck182: ctrl+- does not work?
<mck182> agateau: no, it automagically resizes back
<agateau> mck182: damn, I was told S5 was not a good idea, I'll fix this
<mck182> ;)
<Supper_slash> Good morning!
<fregl> agateau: back
<fregl> agateau: I had some crashes, I can probably reproduce
<agateau> fregl: the backtraces look like the code is trying to use a NULL pointer
<fregl> give me a sec, I need to finish one other thing first
<donovan> good day. ive been trying to get holf of rbelem for help with installing plasma active on kubuntu. is anyone else perhaps able to help.
<donovan> thanks very much if you can
<fregl> agateau: I briefly looked at this with Riddell and didrocks  - the  problem is that the state of the qt-at-spi bridge in the package is not great. neither is the implementation of accessible things inside qt in 4.7. I fixed 4.8 mostly.
<agateau> fregl: so the fix is to upgrade to 4.8, right?
<fregl> in the case of people running kde apps in unity I wonder what the sensible solution is. 1) no accessibility needed: do not expose the env var - so maybe we should check more carefully when that is exposed 2) accessibility needed - you are screwed
<fregl> and yes, 4.8 solves a lot of this and if there are bugs in 4.8 I would love to fix them. for 4.7 it is almost impossible without major backporting
<fregl> so I was thinking maybe we check the wrong gconf setting at the moment - can someone check which setting is actually used for orca to enable speech?
<fregl> because for me, no matter what I do after logging in to unity and enabling a11y once and then disabling it again, the plugin gets loaded and the var set
<fregl> the var is set by at-spi2-core btw
<fregl> that's the package
<fregl> agateau: ^
<agateau> fregl: yes I found that
 * agateau reads the script again
<fregl> also I found that on my system for some strange reason it even crashes with no screen reader running. recompiling qt-at-spi from the package (apt-get sources) and installing my new package helped. I can reproduce - switching to qt-at-spi from the ubuntu repo I get crashes with no screenreader running. my self build package doesn't.
<fregl> also I think gnome has several settings inside the a11y module
<fregl> in universal access there is one checkbox/slider that is "screen reader". I think the value of that one is the right one. hm, it's set to on here again, I wonder why.
<agateau> fregl: the script does not do anything desktop-specific: as long as "gsettings get org.gnome.desktop.interface toolkit-accessibility" prints "true", QT_ACCESSIBILITY is set
<agateau> that explains why you get it on KDE as well
<fregl> agateau: I know. we identified not running that in a kde session as a half assed fix. but now thinking about running kde apps in gnome sessions... it doesn't help
<fregl> yes
<fregl> agateau: where is the script installed again?
<agateau> fregl: yes, we do want those unity users to get used to kde apps :)
<agateau> fregl: /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90qt-a11y
<fregl> thx
<fregl> yep
<fregl> agateau: I think it checks the wrong setting
<agateau> fregl: oh
<agateau> didrocks: ^
<fregl> but I don't know which one the right one is
<fregl> do I need to use dconf for that?
<fregl> the setting it checks is true for my machine, no matter what I set for screen reader
<agateau> fregl: gsettings is the higher level tool for dconf
<didrocks> sorry, didn't follow the discussion, quite busy with other things
<agateau> didrocks: let me summarize,
<didrocks> thanks :)
<agateau> didrocks: fregl and I were talking about the bug reports on kde apps crash when a11y is enabled
<agateau> didrocks: and fregl believes we do not check the correct setting in /etc/X11/Xsession.d/90qt-a11y
<agateau> didrocks: I am not qualified to say if that is right :)
<fregl> I'm not sure either - but maybe you can check - in gnome-control-center/universal access is a screen reader button
<didrocks> oh, that's more that possible
<fregl> toggling that does not affect the setting for me
<didrocks> gsettings is maybe not from the right user
<didrocks> I already pinged TheMuso when he wrote that script
<didrocks> (twice actually)
<fregl> didrocks: I think the user is right but the setting  not
<didrocks> didn't get any feedback
<didrocks> hum, like?
<didrocks> it returns false to me
<didrocks> which means, there is a setting and schema
<didrocks> (otherwise gsettings will abort if no schema was installed)
<fregl> didrocks: yes, but it always returns true after you switch on screen reader and switch it off again I think
<fregl> so I think this setting is too general
<didrocks> ah, more than possible
<didrocks> the most knowlewdgeable about it right now is TheMuso I guess
<agateau> the thing is, fixing this would avoid crashes for users with no a11y need, but won't help those who do need a11y, right?
<fregl> agateau: didrocks gsettings get  org.gnome.desktop.a11y.applications screen-reader-enabled
<fregl> this is much much better afaict
<fregl> this will make crashes disappear as long as orca is not running
<agateau> fregl: sounds good to me
<fregl> while I would love to force the plugin on everyone, the currently packaged version is not good enough
<fregl> agateau: for me this setting works. I forgot this idea after having it before...
<agateau> didrocks: want me to check with TheMuso and prepare an SRU for this?
<agateau> :)
<fregl> thanks for poking me about it again :)
<agateau> fregl: you're welcome :)
<didrocks> agateau: that would be delightful!
 * agateau is a delightful person
<didrocks> thanks fregl and agateau to look at this! :)
<fregl> it will also make those kde peeps happy. they didn't like my beautiful qt-at-spi polluting bugs.kde.org :s
<fregl> and for people needing accessibility... :( next release will rock :)
<fregl> I still do think that the qt-at-spi package is buggy for me... though it works on unity which I can't explain...
<agateau> mck182: just found out a neat S5 trick: press T on the indicate slides to disable stylesheet. Should be much more readable.
<agateau> fregl: don't try to explain, that could break it!
<mck182> agateau: ah, cool, thanks
<mterry> Hello!  I'm looking at some NBS issues and I discovered that koffice Build-Depends on libjpeg62-dev.  I'd like to make that libjpeg-dev to pick up libjpeg8 (doing a test build now with that change).  Does anyone know any reason that would be a mistake?
<groo_> Quintasan_: 
<groo_> question
<groo_> should i port libmygpo-qt 1.0.5 for amarok new release in oneiric?
<groo_> or go without?
<groo_> since only amarok uses it, i think its kinda safe to provide it
<groo_> Riddell: ping
<debfx> mterry: using libjpeg-dev sounds good, but I think koffice doesn't build currently
<debfx> until we manage to upload some more kde 4.7.3 packages
<mterry> debfx, it built for me with the jpeg change
<mterry> debfx, was about to upload the change
<debfx> ah right, it doesn't build-depend on kde-sc-dev-latest
<debfx> yofel: what's blocking the prison package in Debian? haven't found a sponsor?
<yofel> pretty much
<yofel> guess they didn't need it yet...
<yofel> as 4.7 isn't in unstable yet
<bambee> evening
<CIA-56> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kdepimlibs] Philip Muškovac * 151 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-56> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-baseapps] Philip Muškovac * 197 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu1
<CIA-56> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/smokegen] Philip Muškovac * 15 * debian/changelog releasing version 4:4.7.3-0ubuntu1
<debfx> yofel: if you don't mind I'll add myself as uploader and try to find someone who uploads it
<yofel> go ahead
<debfx> first let's see if we can multiarch'ify it
<claydoh> good evening folks!
<ScottK> http://itechreport.com.au/2011/10/30/review-kubuntu-10-11/
<debfx> fabo: I've managed to build qtcreator 2.4 beta on armel (in case you are interested in pushing that to Debian)
<BarkingFish> devs, I need your help.  I've been looking for a plugin for dolphin, and #kde suggest it's something my distro may not have enabled by default (if it's still integrated).  There was a local plugin for video thumbnailing (rather than adding ffmpegthumbs or the mplayer equivalent).
<BarkingFish> It was provided in dolphins settings when I was on mandriva, back at kde 4.4.5 - whether it's still available, and something you may not have enabled, I don't know.
<BarkingFish> Either way, I need to find it if it's still in existence :)
<apachelogger> someone tell barkingfish that there never was such a thing
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-10
<Supper_slash> good evening
<Supper_slash> still no word on graphics work yet. Ho Hum.
<Riddell> bonsoir
<Tm_T> anyone on updating libmsn package?
<debfx> Tm_T: an update is being prepared in Debian
<Tm_T> looks like it yes, thanks (:
<molnarp> hi all, don't know if you have heard about the recent change of the MSN messenger protocol, which affects Kopete
<molnarp> according to #kopete, a patch is on its way: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?thread_name=CAKcBokvo7zN9v8a3jPdr7iSoh%3D8nXLO%2BFWE2ptkSPS1GGvbvNw%40mail.gmail.com&forum_name=libmsn-discuss
<molnarp> is there anything i could help to get this fix released soon?
<Riddell> bonjour
<jussi> hrm... so I had an idea.., dunno if its implemented already or no, but anyway, here goes. I would like a "container" plasmoid, where I can put shorcuts to programs. so its like a mini menu, I click it and it brings upa little "menu" of say 4 apps that I dropped in there. 
<jussi> kinda like I have here on my android device: http://jussi01.com/upload/uploads/20111110-135210-screenshot_2011-11-10_1549.png
<agateau> Riddell: salut !
<agateau> Riddell: I am working on a package for massif-visualizer right now,
<agateau> Riddell: it embeds its own copy of kdchart, as a few other apps do
<agateau> Riddell: anyone tried to package kdchart as a standalone library?
<Riddell> I can't remember but I think we had issues with different packages needing different kdchart versions
<agateau> oh ok, was it a long time ago?
<Riddell> yes
<Riddell> do you remember what else uses it?  koffice wasn't it?
<agateau> I had a quick mail discussion with dfaure who told me they maintain binary compatibility now
<agateau> I found kmymoney2 does
<agateau> koffice as well iirc
<agateau> probably calligra inherited it
<Riddell> we could package it separately but then you would probably have to fiddle with the build systems in the other applications
<agateau> indeed, but I guess until there are packages app won't use it, so it's a chicken-and-egg problem
<Riddell> nice of you to volunteer to solve it :)
<agateau> what worries me is if applications modified the lib
<Riddell> is there a definitive upstream release to package?
<agateau> dfaure gave me this: ftp://customers.kdab.com/pub/kdchart
<Riddell> oh that's nice, I think the problem historically is that upstream never made releases
<Riddell> so it's probably worth contacting calligra and kmymoney and saying they should stop using their own copies and just have it as a normal dependency
<agateau> You can't find the url on the website, there they ask you to register to get access to it
<agateau> indeed
<agateau> will send a mail to them
<agateau> mmm... it's using qmake :/
<agateau> i guess that means writing a FindKDChart.cmake file
<debfx> or a pkg-config file which is compatible with most build systems
<afiestas> libmsn should be updated to fix kopete WLM 
<yofel> debian was working on that
<afiestas> right now the login is failing because M$ modified something, it is patched in latest libmsn, so it hsould be updated
<afiestas> okiz
<Quintasan> rbelem: incredibly late pong
<Quintasan> agateau: Urgh, qmake? I hope it's not insanely broken like qtscriptgeneratot
<Riddell> yes pgquiles is looking at the libmsn update for debian, I said I'd look at it in a bit for us but feel free to take that todo item from me
<_Groo_> Riddell: hey
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> Riddell: amarok is ready in peppa ppa
<_Groo_> Riddell: i asked in amarok.dev for them to give it a test drive, if everything is ok ill ask to move the final one to kubuntu-ppa as soon as they tag it in git
<Riddell> they seem a bit slow with this tagging
<_Groo_> Riddell: a tar will do fine
<_Groo_> Riddell: whatever comes first
<_Groo_> Riddell: just saying its ready
<_Groo_> Riddell: this weekend im gonna update and cleanup the calligra debs also 
 * debfx prepares kde-workspace 4.7.3
<debfx> kubuntu-ppa has an old tarball of kde-workspace 4.7.3
<rando_uu> hi experts I've been building packages for a plasma widget that consits of many  modules like a library, a plasma-dataengine, a krunner plugin and some widgets, for now I've been building each module as a separate package
<debfx> also we shouldn't use the precise packaging for oneiric
<rando_uu> now the author provided a global CMakesLists which'll build everything at once, can I use that to automatically built all the different packages, and what kind of package will that be, multiple binary?
<yofel> debfx: for oneiric use what's in the PPA
<yofel> and workspace is fine, the fix is there as patch
<debfx> still it's not 4.7.3, there are a bunch of other commits that aren't in the first tarball
<yofel> ok
<debfx> kde-workspace from the ppa has changes from the bzr branch which is wrong because they were intended for precise
<yofel> true, I missed the patch renaming -.-
<Riddell> debfx: so version is as 4.7.3a
<Riddell> hmm, poor rando_uu, needs more patience
<debfx> yes
<shadeslayer> \o
<debfx> why do we even upload 4.7.3 to precise when we are not pushing it to oneiric-proposed?
<shadeslayer> Adding to that, are we going to upload 4.8 to precise or stick with 4.7.3 ?
<shadeslayer> ( it is a LTS after all .... )
<shadeslayer> Oh and since we get more space on the ISO ... browser wars anyone? :P
<Riddell> we'll have 4.8 in precise, it's quite a good time for an LTS for us really since kdelibs is frozen
<Riddell> or mostly frozen anyway
<shadeslayer> Yeah, but I'm still not sure as to whether or not it will be a good idea to ship 4.8 
<shadeslayer> imho 4.7.x is more suited for a LTS
<Riddell> and miss out on all the bug fixes in 4.8?
<shadeslayer> I'm pretty sure all bug fixes to 4.8 will land in 4.7.3
<shadeslayer> or 4.7.4 ...
<shadeslayer> It's just that 4.8 will probably contain alot of new features that will might have bugs ....
<shadeslayer> And even though we have alot of time till the release, we might not be able to squish all of them
<shadeslayer> * ... of new features that might have bugs ...
<Riddell> there will be many bug fixes in 4.8 that don't go into 4.7.x, upstream is our main source of bug fixes
<shadeslayer> But why won't they backport these bug fixes?
<Riddell> because the fixes might be too big to backport, they might depend on new parts in 4.8, or they might not bother since 4.7 is old news
<Riddell> and for e.g. kdepim we want the latest possible
<shadeslayer> with KDE PIM I agree, but with the other parts of KDE ... not so much
<Riddell> that the gnomers don't plan to update gnome surprises me, we've had this discussion at past LTSs and the conclusion was always to use the latest stable upstream
<shadeslayer> Hmm ... like I said, I still have my doubts, but since you guys have been doing this for a longer time, you know better ;)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: what ROM are you running on yer transformer?
<shadeslayer> uh oh
<shadeslayer> I'll need a DVD to install oneiric afresh from now on -.-
<davmor2> Riddell: how's your new place and did it exist?
<Riddell> davmor2: it does exist and so does my flatmate, it's a tropical paradise
<davmor2> Riddell: haha!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: where are you these days?
<shadeslayer> geographically :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: a bit of France in the carribean
<davmor2> Riddell: ps Sue says it should be doable :)
<shadeslayer> whoa
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you relocated?
<shadeslayer> or just a vacation?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: a relocation for a couple of months
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<Riddell> davmor2: ooh lovely :)
<Riddell> fregl: how does this look for working around qt-at-spi breakage? http://people.canonical.com/~jriddell/tmp/kde4libs_4.7.2-0ubuntu3.debdiff
<Riddell> yofel, debfx: can I upload this to oneiric-proposed or should it go into 4.7.3?
<debfx> Riddell: yep, uploading it to o-proposed is fine
<bambee> hi
<bambee> Riddell: so, do you like "la guadeloupe" ? 
<schnelle> can you guys backport patch for this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=285803
<ubottu> KDE bug 285803 in WLM Plugin "Unable to connect to WLM for 3 days" [Normal,New]
<schnelle> all msn clients stoped working
<schnelle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork/+bug/887104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887104 in libmsn (Ubuntu) "Can not login to Windows Live Messenger" [Undecided,In progress]
<yofel> debfx: I very much want 4.7.3 in oneiric-proposed, but for that it needs to be in precise
<debfx> yofel: ok, didn't know that
<fregl> Riddell: did you see what agateau and I came up with? I think that is the better solution (?)
<fregl> Riddell: basically using the gsetting value for screen reader active instead of accessibility active
<Riddell> fregl: no I didn't see that, where can I find it?
<rbelem> Quintasan, ping again :-D
<Quintasan> rbelem: pong
<Quintasan> rbelem: Tell me what you want and I'll see what I can do about it
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-11
<Riddell> any konversation users come across this? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=210106
<ubottu> KDE bug 210106 in ircview "Crash in marker cleanup code [QList::*, IRCView::cullMarkedLine]" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<Darkwing> Hey Riddell, how are the islands?
<Riddell> Darkwing: stunning, so nice to be able to surf without having to put on layers of insulation
<Darkwing> :D Awesome. Learning to surf or, did you already know how?
<Riddell> kayak surf, I know full well
<Riddell> I might go and watch the panamerican surf games which are here next week, see if I can understand why people prefer board surfing to real surfing
<Darkwing> :D Board surfing is awesome.
<rbelem> Quintasan, lets start working on the active packages?
<rbelem> Quintasan, we just need to cherry pick some patches
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yep. The 1.4 beta fixes this, but the indicator patch won't apply anymore
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'll do a SRU update with the konvi patch
<JontheEchidna> cool, Chromium nightly's using KDE's save dialog now
<Darkwing> Riddell: ping?
<Darkwing> Riddell: I know you are sleeping but, when is the work for SRUs due?
<bambee> hi
<bambee> JontheEchidna: hi, I've a strange bug with muon
<bambee> see yourself
<bambee> http://people.ubuntu.com/~bambi/muon_bug.png
<bambee> well "liste de modifications" is "changelogs"
<bambee> I mean, even if the changelog is not found... is it normal?
<Riddell> Darkwing: work for srus?
<fregl> Riddell: check with agateau so that you don't duplicate fixing this stuff
<JontheEchidna_> bambee: interesting. I'm assuming that's 1.2.1?
<bambee> no that's 1.2.2
<JontheEchidna_> oh, hmm. I don't think I made any significant changes to changelog stuff in that version
<JontheEchidna_> I think the changelogs server must have started serving actual 404 HTML pages when a changelog isn't found
<JontheEchidna_> it used to be that 404 not found errors would make KIO::FileCopyJob's error property true. Either KIO::FileCopyJob is busted or the web server isn't sending the 404 http packet, and is using a custom page, or something
<JontheEchidna_> I'll take a further look after work
 * shadeslayer roots his device
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I can't even root my transformer -.-
 * rbelem pokes Quintasan 
<JontheEchidna> bambee: hmm, I can't reproduce the issue with 1.2.x...
<JontheEchidna> is that consistently happening for you when a changelog isn't available yet?
<Quintasan> rbelem: pong :S
<Quintasan> rbelem: I told you to tell me what you want :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: lol
<Quintasan> I'm installing Kubuntu on it like for the third time
<Quintasan> this time I will have it for sure
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: But really, there should be a limit to how unlucky can you get
<Quintasan> Seriously.
<rbelem> Quintasan, i said it to you :-P
<Quintasan> rbelem: Oh I see
<rbelem> :-D
<Quintasan> rbelem: Did you make a list of things we need to modify?
<rbelem> Quintasan, yup
<rbelem> Quintasan, when you hate time to work on that?
<Quintasan> rbelem: Like now
<Quintasan> Since I am waiting for the data to copy itself then I will backup stuff from my tf101 and then install linux
<rbelem> Quintasan, hum... I'm about to leave 
<Quintasan> rbelem: When will you be back?
<rbelem> Quintasan, in two hours around
<Quintasan> rbelem: I see, ping me to see if I am still around
<rbelem> Quintasan, oki :-)
<rbelem> Quintasan, i'm back
<Quintasan> k
<rbelem> Quintasan, lets start with kdelibs?
<Quintasan> Sure, but give me 10 minutes to fix together something to drink and eat
<rbelem> Quintasan, k
<Quintasan> rbelem: ah krap
<Quintasan> I brew my tea too long and it's shit
<Quintasan> gimmie 5 minutes 
<Quintasan> :P
<rbelem> hahaha
<Quintasan> rbelem: k
<rbelem> Quintasan, ready?
<Quintasan> rbelem: fetching kdelibs packaging
<rbelem_> Quintasan, my internet connection just stopped working
<Quintasan> lol
<rbelem_> Quintasan, could you get the source of kdelibs from the kubuntu active ppa?
<Quintasan> rbelem: Done
<Quintasan> or wait
<Quintasan> wtf
<Quintasan> is with my dns server
<rbelem_> use 8.8.8.8
<Quintasan> rbelem: Got it
<Riddell> 8.8.8.8 has been the saviour of my internet connection here
<Riddell> good old google
<Quintasan> rbelem: So, which patches do we want?
<rbelem_> the dns servers from my isp had its dns server compromised
<rbelem_> Quintasan, we need some changes made to the control file
<rbelem_> which removes the libkactivities
<rbelem_> and we need to disable the kactivities from the experimental dir
 * Quintasan does diff
<Quintasan> rbelem: Sounds like done
<rbelem_> Quintasan, we have to make libkactivities5 dependens on libkactivities6
<Quintasan> rbelem: Don't you freaking fall asleep now
<Quintasan> :P
<yofel> o.O
<rbelem_> not yet :D
<yofel> rbelem_: why would you do that?
<Quintasan> Then why did you kill it from kdelibs
<Quintasan> makes no sense
<Quintasan> just backport the patch and bump the soname?
<rbelem_> nope
<rbelem_> it is in another repos now
<Quintasan> So it is a separate source package right now?
<rbelem_> yup
<Quintasan> So we don't kill lka5
 * Quintasan thinks we shouldn't kill it
<Quintasan> yofel: You're the policy master, how we do it?
 * Quintasan thinks killing lka5 is a bad idea
<yofel> if one has lika5 and one lka6 I don't see why you should drop it 
<rbelem_> if we didnt kill we have to move its headers to another pkg
<yofel> *lka5
<yofel> rbelem_: headers are already in kdelibs-experimental-dev
<rbelem_> but other than this one
<yofel> ah, kdeclarative is there too
<rbelem_> yup
<yofel> then take the activities headers out of it, but leave the lib package unless it conflicts with the new one from kactivities
<yofel> and I see no point in making lka5 depend on lka6 - dpkg-shlibdeps will make the dependencies once you build something with the new lib
<rbelem_> hum... i see
 * Quintasan reverts
<rbelem_> i think that drop the headers is enough
<rbelem_> we can have both liba installed 
<Quintasan> rbelem: http://paste.kde.org/145202/ 
<Quintasan> We should kill the package altogether
<rbelem_> if we can kill
<rbelem_> thats better
<Quintasan> rbelem: I mean, look at the contents, do we need that there?
<Quintasan> plus
<Quintasan> what about kubuntu-mobile-*.diff patches?
<yofel> Quintasan: kdeclarative *might* be needed, although I don't know if anything uses it
<yofel> at least it's nowhere else so far
<yofel> (in neon)
<rbelem_> plasma active uses it
<Quintasan> ah damn it it's such a mess
<Quintasan> okay, killing the lka headers then
<Quintasan> done
<Quintasan> what's next?
<rbelem_> Quintasan, the kibuntu-mobile*diff are merged
<Quintasan> so kubuntu-mobile-* patches should go away?
<Quintasan> killed
<rbelem_> yup
<Quintasan> rbelem: Anything else?
<rbelem_> thats it i think
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-12
<rbelem_> Quintasan, lets go for libkactivities6?
<rbelem_> Quintasan, did you kill the kactivities5 lib?
<Quintasan> hell no
<rbelem_> hahahaha
<rbelem_> :D
<Quintasan> http://paste.kde.org/145214
<Quintasan> Here is what I did
<rbelem_> Quintasan, the libkactivities6 is in kubuntu active ppa
<Quintasan> Fetching
<rbelem_> nice
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> rbelem: debian/bak
<Quintasan> xD
<rbelem_> Quintasan, uh!
<rbelem_> what i left there?
<Quintasan> :D
<Quintasan> [debian]% ls bak                                 (quintasan@nightwalker:..kactivities/debian)
<Quintasan> emacsen-install.ex  kactivities.cron.d.ex    manpage.sgml.ex  postrm.ex
<Quintasan> emacsen-remove.ex   kactivities.default.ex   manpage.xml.ex   preinst.ex
<Quintasan> emacsen-startup.ex  kactivities.doc-base.EX  menu.ex          prerm.ex
<Quintasan> init.d.ex           manpage.1.ex             postinst.ex      watch.ex
 * Quintasan nudges rbelem
<rbelem_> hahahaha
<rbelem_> besides that, is it archive ready?
<Quintasan> usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindQtMobility.cmake
<Quintasan> What is with this file? I saw it being added in the kubuntu-mobile patches
<Quintasan> and they were merged
<Quintasan> guess it shouldnt be in experimental anymore
<rbelem_> yup
<rbelem_> i wish i had a hardware keyboad on my nexus
<Quintasan> rbelem: debian-changes-6.0.0~git20110922-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<Quintasan> Remake that using sane technology such as proper namig 
<Quintasan> naming*
<Quintasan> :P
 * yofel doesn't see FindQtMobility.cmake in neon btw.
<rbelem_> is this file in the new kactivities?
<rbelem_> hum.... we need newer qt mobility
<rbelem_> but it is for slc
<rbelem_> iirc
<yofel> if you have it somewhere ok, just saying it's not in _kde_
<yofel> main trunk that is
<Quintasan> rbelem_: otherwise, seems like archive material
<rbelem_> nice
<Quintasan> but fix the patch
<Quintasan> and then we will have yofel review it at a sane hour
<rbelem_> next step is -runtime
<rbelem_> hum...
<Quintasan> I'd like to go to bed in like 40 minutes :P
<rbelem_> what needs to be fixed in kactivities6?
<Quintasan> rbelem_: debian/patches/debian-changes-6.0.0~git20110922-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<Quintasan> naming and content
<Quintasan> since it looks like you edited source by hand and had quilt create it automatically
<rbelem_> can we just drop this!
<Quintasan> It's not needed?
<rbelem_> what i changed?
<Quintasan> kactivities-6.0.0~git20110922/0001-backup.patch
<Quintasan> a/CMakeLists.txt
<rbelem_> what is in there?
<rbelem_> anything relevant?
<Quintasan> no freaking idea
<Quintasan> rbelem_: http://paste.kde.org/145232
 * Quintasan has no cmake knowledge
<rbelem_> just drop it
<Quintasan> dropped
<Quintasan> kde-runtime get
<rbelem_> nice
<Quintasan> rbelem_: So, what do we want here
<rbelem_> Quintasan, i dont recall very eell now
<rbelem_> could you diff thrm?
<Quintasan> bah
<rbelem_> :D
<Quintasan> argh
<Quintasan> rbelem_: http://paste.kde.org/145238
<rbelem_> Quintasan, drop this patch
<Quintasan> I just won't copy it to our branch :P
<Quintasan> rbelem_: Ah, kderuntime needs kactivity files dropping
<Quintasan> rbelem_: Nothing else
<rbelem_> and remove the kactivitiesd darmon
<rbelem_> Quintasan 
<Quintasan> rbelem_: yeah, that too
<Quintasan> durr
 * Quintasan is too tired
<rbelem_> internet ia back
<rbelem_> hehehe
<Quintasan> rbelem_: send me an email with list of what needs to be done and I'll somehow fit it into my schedule
<rbelem_> Quintasan do you want finish it tomorrow?
<Quintasan> Yeah, I'm not thinking right now
<Quintasan> It's like, two in the morning
<rbelem_> hahaja
<rbelem_> oki
<rbelem_> ouch
<rbelem_> Quintasan, good night
<rbelem_> sleep tight
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> Gonna install kubantoo on my tablet once again 
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> Good night.
<rbelem_> i will sleep too
<rbelem_> gn
<bambee> JontheEchidna: is that consistently happening for you when a changelog isn't available yet?   -->  no just randomly
<bambee> sometimes muon says that the changelog is not available (or something like that) and sometimes it shows me this content
<bambee> hi all btw
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: yeah I know -.-
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: the BBGingerBreak thing just hangs there
<shadeslayer> I waited for over an hour for it to work
<shadeslayer> nothing
<shadeslayer> wendar: any luck on rooting your device?
<rbelem> Quintasan, ping
<Quintasan> rbelem: pong
<Quintasan> rbelem: I am busy cause I was made to help with window washing
<Quintasan> which is retarded because normal families usually relax on weekends
<Quintasan> mine is not normal I guess.
<yofel> I'll have to help in the garden later, you usually relax on sundays
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I kinda guess you are as fucked as I am with milestone :P
<Quintasan> yofel: But you don't help in the garden for TEN HOURS straight, do you?
<yofel> true
<Quintasan> That's the basic difference :D
<rbelem> Quintasan, hahaha
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> I don't know how is it called but the activity that separated your Plasma desktop in two panels
<Quintasan> Newspaper mode?
<Quintasan> It's kinda broken for me
<Quintasan> Can't configure any widget
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Not exactly, lilstevie said that they did get some stuff done
<shadeslayer> I'll ask him about rooting and stuff
<shadeslayer> Can't help but wonder why I can't root this thing
<shadeslayer> iirc he did mention something about not being able to root the device on androidroot.mobi
<shadeslayer> "This means: At this point it’s not possible to root B70 revision ASUS Transformers. We will of course see what we can do to find a way around it, but keep in mind neither of us have access to a B70 revision model nor do we intend to spend the money needed to get one."
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I *could* open it up and try and get a debugging interface :P
<shadeslayer> s/get/search for a/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "Quintasan: I *could* open it up and try and search for a a debugging interface :P"
<claydoh> ooh I have this freescale board running Kubuntu and video output to my tv
<claydoh> now I have to figure out how to get the screen resolution down to 720p
<wendar> shadeslayer: nope, it's too recent a revision, and the secure boot key hasn't been released yet
<shadeslayer> wendar: yeah, their blog mentions it as well ... I can't wait any longer :(
<wendar> shadeslayer: maybe I should go buy one in Poland, Quintasan's was a B60, which is still rootable
<wendar> :)
<shadeslayer> hahah :D
<shadeslayer> Get one for me while you're at it :P
<yofel> how much are they?
<shadeslayer> Depends on where you're buying it from 
<shadeslayer> yofel: before you go on buying the transformer, check that the serial number starts with B60 or lower
<shadeslayer> B70 and above are currently unrootable
<shadeslayer> for that matter, un-ubuntu-able as well :P
 * shadeslayer goes back to looking at fugly glibc code
<shadeslayer> !find qt.tags
<ubottu> File qt.tags found in qt4-doc-html
#kubuntu-devel 2011-11-13
<apachelogger> bulldog98_:  telepathy-kde : Depends: kde-config-telepathy-accounts-plugins but it is not installable
<apachelogger>                  Recommends: telepathy-gabble but it is not going to be installed
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Something unexpected happened to the core part of your Instant Messaging system and it couldn't be initialized. Try restarting the Contact List.
<apachelogger> that is a message of epic uselessness :(
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/KXXBW.png
<apachelogger> UX fail
<apachelogger> ok, I am too stupid to use this software
<apachelogger> cannot get it to do shit on daily builds -.-
<Mamarok> is there an ETA for soprano 2.7.3? This would solve quite some bugs with Nepomuk and should be default with KDE 4.7.3
<Mamarok> currently there only is 2.7.0, which is not exactly up-to-date
<valorie> whoah, apachelogger -- when I see dialogs like that I feel stupid and close them 
<valorie> I thought I was the only one
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Because dailies are broken
<Quintasan> apachelogger: LP doesnt support git submodules and I can't do anything about it
<Quintasan> shadeslayer, wendar, yofel: in Poland, the dock one is 2k polish zloty
<Quintasan> Like 614 dollars
<Quintasan> claydoh: Can you mail me the copy of the expenses claim form? I seem to have deleted mine :/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: 2 things
<shadeslayer> 1) Daily builds are currently broken, please proceed to blame Quintasan for not fixing them
<shadeslayer> 2) That dialog should not pop up ... I think you're missing one of the modules, which one, I'm not quite sure
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I get : http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/13/plasma-desktoprD1779.png
<skfin> Why on earth is plymounth so hardcoded to Kubuntu
<skfin> It's that hardcoded that you can't remove it's packages or remove it from the boot process
<skfin> You can hide it with noplymouth boot parameter but it actually runs on background anyway
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I call bullshit
<BarkingFish> skfin: I don't even know what it does, but if it would be possible to remove, i'd do it :) Means I'd be using less space!
<Quintasan> Ask LP to fix git submodules first
<skfin> BarkingFish: Its the graphical splash screen during the boot
<skfin> I want to see the traditional "Starting ntpd...              [OK]" without running plymouth in the background
<skfin> I dont see any reason why a graphical splash screen should be hardcoded to run on boot
<BarkingFish> i'd prefer a verbose boot too, still haven't figured out how to get one yet :)
<Quintasan> hmm
<skfin> BarkingFish: Add noplymounth and verbose to boot parameters
<skfin> That should do the trick
<BarkingFish> excellent.  
 * BarkingFish vanishes to edit his grub files
<skfin> But plymounth will run on the background, it just doesnt show :)
<skfin> http://i.imgur.com/G0JZi.png
<yofel> skfin: if you remove plymouth, mountall and thus fsck etc. can't talk to you anymore
<yofel> it's what manages the use interaction with upstart
<yofel> sure you can remove the *splash*
<skfin> Aaannddd that leads to another question: why is upstart so hardcoded to kubuntu?
<yofel> but not plymouth
<yofel> because sys-v-init sucked at boot speed?
<skfin> For sure
<skfin> But when comparing Upstart and systemd, upstart sucks at boot speed
<yofel> uhm, IIRC, when upstart was drafted, systemd didn't yet exist
<skfin> Upstart has some awesome things, I like how it's event-based system is implemented, but still...
<yofel> they'll be discussing systemd for 12.10 I think, but I don't know more
<skfin> Ok, fine
<skfin> systemd as an option would be good also
<skfin> It loads services in a bit more clever way...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, thats the dialog I got some time ago when I tried it on natty
<apachelogger> so
<yofel> BarkingFish: verbose boot is --verbose added to the kernel command line. (Warning: that's *VERY* verbose)
<apachelogger> Quintasan: plz be fixing the ppa
<BarkingFish> one more thing, right - since we're not supposed to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg or whatever it is, i just went to look at /etc/grub/10_linux section to add the commands I want permanently into the config - how the hell do you code that? :)
<BarkingFish> */etc/grub.d/10_linux
<yofel>  /etc/default/grub isn't enough for what you need?
<BarkingFish> yofel: I thought you weren't supposed to edit those files, i thought they were meant to be built from the sections when you do grub-mkconfig
<BarkingFish> that was what I understood from the web anywho
<yofel>  /boot/grub/grub.cfg: don't edit, /etc/default/grub: please edit
<yofel> !grub2 > BarkingFish
<ubottu> BarkingFish, please see my private message
<BarkingFish> I know about grub2, i must have misunderstood the text of those links, i've seen that before :)
<BarkingFish> right, back in a tick, just edited some default stuff, gonna check I've not borked my kit
<BarkingFish> guys - is there any way of checking when a package was last available please?  I'm looking for something called SKIM, the kde helper app for SCIM, but trying to install it's telling me it may be missing, obsoleted, or available only from another source.
<BarkingFish> Have we ever had it in repo?
<JontheEchidna> BarkingFish: looks to be gone since natty: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skim/+changelog
<apachelogger> broken stuff must be gone
<BarkingFish> dang.
<BarkingFish> I'm trying to get 11.10 to type in Hangul, I'm learning korean, and scim on its own is a sod.  
<yofel> bug 727386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727386 in Ubuntu "Please remove several kde3 packages (source and binary)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727386
<BarkingFish> I cannot get this thing to type Hangul or Hanja regardless
<yofel> is what caused it's removal
<BarkingFish> so the fact that it relied on kde3libs means its gone, right?
<BarkingFish> <sad panda
<BarkingFish> I need to get this thing writing at the bare minimum in Hangul within the next sorta 24-48 hours
<zorael_> BarkingFish: Tried UIM? I use it with Anthy, works great
<BarkingFish> zorael: at the moment, no i haven't. But if it works, i'll try it.
<BarkingFish> well that's a problem, uim-common refuses to install.
<BarkingFish> dpkg: error: version 'uim-common' has bad syntax: version number does not start with a digit
<BarkingFish> hm. seems to have installed, let's have a fiddle and see if this works :)
<BarkingFish> 안녕하세요. 나는 우리가 제대로 작동 될 것 같아요.
<BarkingFish> First check, is that visible to everyone?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> (not that I can read it ^^)
<BarkingFish> that's a start at least :)  It just says good evening, I think it may be working correctly.
<BarkingFish> I just wanted to lob something in to test it
<BarkingFish> At least, that's what I hope it says - I've been doing homestudy for a few weeks, and been accepted onto a course to learn the language properly, this is why I wanted my PC to be able to type in Korean.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-05
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ping
<Quintasan> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-raring/kubuntu-dev.html
<Quintasan> Y U EMPTY
<Tm_T> good morning
<Riddell> I'm taking a holiday for a few days, see you later in the week
<yofel__> have fun :)
<apol> why doesn't kde-gtk-config have previews? Is there any reason in kubuntu not to depend on gtk?
<apol> apachelogger: ^? I see that you added that recently
<yofel__> apol: the usual reason was ISO space, as we have oxygen-gtk there but nothing that uses it. So not having gtk there saves space and breaks nothing (except the examples)
<apol> yofel__: is kubuntu still limited to CD size?
<yofel__> we do have an arbitrary 1GiB limit. And space is better spent on translations than on gtk
<apol> ok..
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1074643] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.3+dfsg-0ubuntu3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite sh... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074643 (by Paul Hoell)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1046825] package libqtcore4 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: lectura insuficiente en b... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1046825 (by starky_00)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1031856] I tried to install Skype, and now I can't delete it or install others packages. @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1031856 (by Norbert Budzyński)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1034986] vlc crashed with SIGABRT in __assert_fail_base() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1034986 (by Ricardo J. Moreira Teixeira)
<ScottK> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<ScottK> Tm_T: ^^^ really needs updating.
<ScottK> Adept is removed from the archive and KPackageKit is called Apper now.
<Tm_T> ScottK: give suggestion which I can apply (:
<yofel__> !muon
<ScottK> Adept/Muon and KPackageKit/Apper
<ubottu> Muon is the current Kubuntu package manager. Please see http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2010/07/05/introducing-qapt-and-the-muon-package-manager/ for an overview
<yofel__> geh, what a link
<ScottK> That's a bit old too
<rbelem> :-D
<rbelem> thx guys
<ScottK> Happy birthday rbelem.
<ScottK> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
 * ScottK reminds Tm_T to get to it.
<ScottK> yofel_: I propose we upload akonadi with the 4.9.3 SRU for quantal and not separately.
<yofel_> ScottK: you mean use the same bug #?
<ScottK> Yes
<tsimpson> !apt =~ /Adept/Muon/
<ubottu> I'll remember that tsimpson
<tsimpson> !apt =~ /KPackageKit/Apper/
<tsimpson> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<yofel_> ok, I'll finish things in a bit. Only symbol updates left to do I think
<ScottK> tsimpson: Thanks.
<tsimpson> :)
 * ScottK imagines Tm_T must still be tired due to jetlag coming back from UDS.
<SteveRiley> hallo all
<SteveRiley> newegg decided to cancel my nexus 7 tablet order since i placed it from denmark -- "unusual" they said
<SteveRiley> so i ordered one from someplace else, will be here on wednesday
<SteveRiley> sigh.
<SteveRiley> everyone recover from jetlag?
<ScottK> SteveRiley: I'm currently on a flight to get some new jetlag.
 * ScottK loves wifi on planes.
<SteveRiley> ScottK: and yet, they tell you to switch off your bluetooth mouse. 2.4 GHz = 2.4 GHz regardless of source, right?
<ScottK> Well, it's all a matter of what they've done EMC testing on.
<ScottK> It's not that it's known bad, but that it's unknown.
<ScottK> OK.  Just about to shut down for landing.
<SteveRiley> enjoy
<SteveRiley> shadeslayer: when you have a moment, can you look at http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?60886-kde-telepathy-accounts-login-errors
<SteveRiley> shadeslayer: i'm seeing the same problem on both my laptops, not sure if it's known or which package to file a bug against
<SteveRiley> shadeslayer: for me, the problem is only with jabber. other protocols work fine.
<keithzg> With the Ubuntu side of things testing the Nexus 7, is there any testing of the N7 with Kubuntu Active that could/needs-to be done?
<keithzg> I tripped over my housemate's cat the other day and cracked the screen, so I'm up for wiping mine and doing some testing :)
<Tm_T> ScottK: yeah, had to rotate my old rusty clock 23 hours back when I got home
<Tm_T> that said, heading to sleep so have to look into those factoids tomorrow (:
<yofel_> ok, now to finish 4.9.3
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1055114] three guest accounts on lightdm login screen after "sign out" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1055114 (by Pascal Rosin)
<SteveRiley> keithzg: yes, i've ordered a nexus 7 and it should arrive in a couple days. quintasan has the script to build an image.
<SteveRiley> the installer completely wipes android and puts ubuntu on the bare metal.
<yofel> yeah, only symbols to update
<yofel> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw
<yofel> 4.9.3 for quantal needs testing in ninjas
<SteveRiley> plasma active sort of works, afiestas had it running on his nexus 7 last week. but there's something not right about how finger taps are interpreted. he's checking into that.
<yofel> SteveRiley: Can you put android back on it? IIRC there was a way
<yofel> I'll get a N7 myself till end of the week
<SteveRiley> yofel: yup, that's also possible.
<SteveRiley> all the flashing is done via fastboot, so it appears to be reasonably resistant to bricking
<yofel> yeah, they did say that they didn't brick a single tab
<SteveRiley> they showed 8 GB and 16 GB tablets. i've ordered a 32 GB tablet. i'll install the 16 GB image; the tablet guys said i should be able to resize2fs the partition to use the full space. no one's tried that before :)
<yofel> resize2fs is how you flash the SD cards for raspberrypi boards
<yofel> so shouldn't be a problem
<yofel> I'll probably get the 32G version too, without SIM card support though
<SteveRiley> yeah, i opted to go sim-less too. seattle is pretty much bathed in wi-fi. i can ride the bus all over downtown and hop on insecure wi-fi. people should be glad i'm not evil :)
<yofel> not as much here, but I can get internet over bluetooth and my mobile phone
<yofel> 4.9.3 done for raring too now
<yofel> hm
<yofel> Quintasan_: ping, 4.9.3 testing needed (and tell someone to add you to !testers)
<mparillo> When you wrote 4.9.3 is done for raring, I went to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20121105/ but there are no 32-bit Raring ISOs yet, are there?
<keithzg> yofel: that's one area where a Kubuntu Nexus 7 may have a big advantage over the stock Android install; the core OS doesn't really respect a bluetooth connection as an internet connection, so refuses to, for example, check email.
<yofel> hm, don't think so, and with the milestone rework I'm not sure when they'll start building them
<yofel> also, 3.9.3 is currently only in the ninjas PPA
<yofel> release is tomorrow, then it'll get into the archive
<yofel> hm, we should probably watch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/ for system issues 
<mparillo> Thank you. Is an aternative to download the 13.04 server image ISO, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, and will the 4.9.3 update get pushed?
<yofel> in a few days after 4.9.3 got uploaded and passed -proposed, yes
<BluesKaj> yofel, I'll wait for that since I'm running 13.04 already
<yofel> mparillo: actually, the dailies just failed to build
<mparillo> Thank you yofel, but BluesKaj is running 13.04 already. 64-bit, or hacked together somehow?
<yofel> you can always change 'quantal' to 'raring' in your /etc/apt/sources.list and dist-upgrade
<yofel> unsupported, but only way right now
<yofel> (I mean, unsupported, but it ~works)
<mparillo> Opens with Libre Office, ugh when I click from Dolphin. Basically I should kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list from the Konsole, and do a global search and replace?
<yofel> pretty much, or 'sudo sed 's/quantal/raring/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list' from konsole
<BluesKaj> mparillo, yeah ,started with the toolchain and edited sources.list ...so far so good
<yofel> BluesKaj: well, WE didn't break anything yet :P
<yofel> 4.10 beta1 tagging is in 10 days, that'll be fun (except for the "make 40 kdegames packages" part -.-)
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I have a 12.10 fallback install on another partition
<mparillo> Thx, so do I. And thanks for the sed tip. Next is sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<yofel> yep
<Quintasan_> #@$%!#$!#%1
<Quintasan> Curses
<yofel> ?
<Quintasan> burndown charts are not up yet
<Quintasan> and I'm still sitting here cursing libreoffice is somehow default for txt files
<Quintasan> how did that end up being the case?
<yofel> that's seem like a pattern somehow...
<yofel> we even patched txt support out of calligra
<Quintasan> on my fresh qunatal install it uses libreoffice
<Quintasan> curses
<yofel> on my fresh quantal vm it uses kate, so I have no idea what happens there
 * yofel curses the symbolhelper in the meanwhile
<yofel> SIGH
<yofel> Quintasan: libmygpo-qt is cursed
<Quintasan> did I break it?
<yofel> no, the symbolshelper has a bug I think
 * Quintasan just did an update
<Quintasan> and that's it
<yofel> was trying to upload your package into the archive, but I can't get the symbolsfile to work right
<yofel> the symbolshelper creates this for amd64 i386: (subst)_Znw{size_t}Pv@Base 1.0.6
<yofel> and then errors out in pbuilder with
<yofel> - (subst)_Znw{size_t}Pv@Base 1.0.6
<yofel> + _ZnwmPv@Base 1.0.6-0ubuntu1
<yofel> i386 is  _ZnwjPv@Base 1.0.6-0ubuntu1
<yofel> now that's fun, m is unsigned long, j unsigned int. stupid gcc
<yofel> SIGH (again)
<yofel> why am I using pkgkde-symbolshelper to debug a program that doesn't use it? -.-
<mparillo> Is this a serious warning: Failed to download http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-i386/Packages
<mparillo> 404  Not Found
<maco> mparillo: i think it just means there are no extras for raring yet
<yofel> mparillo: comment the extras repository out, it doesn't yet have a raring pocket
<yofel> (and won't have one for a while)
<maco> extras is where stuff that's added post-release goes, right?
<yofel> right
<maco> you can ignore it, but if you comment it out, apt-get update will run a couple seconds faster. depends how much you care about those coupe seconds
<yofel> if you have 404's then it won't auto-regenerate the cache, which at least breaks bash completion for apt-cache (sudo apt-get check would manually re-gen that)
<shadeslayer> SteveRiley: #kde-telepathy, I'm on vacation, will only be checking in occasionally
<yofel> Quintasan: libmygpo uploaded, it didn't use the pkg-kde-tools yet. 
<SteveRiley> shadeslayer: ah yes, okie. enjoy.
<shadeslayer> yofel: janitor still not online?
<yofel> no, bug 1071562
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1071562 in Launchpad itself "UEFI signing failures cause binaries to be republished continuously" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071562
<shadeslayer> @_@
<yofel> yeah
<shadeslayer> can I just go ahead and upload kdevelop to raring?
<shadeslayer> without any QA :p
<yofel> just do it, if it fails it'll be stuck in -proposed, if not, it's worth testing
<shadeslayer> cool
<yofel> shadeslayer: you DID testbuild at least? ^^
<shadeslayer> can't
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> okay, will test build
<yofel> ah, hard without a local repo, true
<shadeslayer> none of my servers have a raring pbuilder
<shadeslayer> need to make one
<yofel> you could use ninjas, we still have ~800M left
<shadeslayer> mmm
<yofel> or staging
 * shadeslayer chucks into ninjas
<shadeslayer> vim still doesn't recognize raring in the changelog
<shadeslayer> :'(
<yofel> shadeslayer: staging would be better
<shadeslayer> okay
<yofel> that has 7G left
<shadeslayer> :D
<yofel> if we had a proper delete button for PPA's we could make throw-away ones ^^
<shadeslayer> true
<yofel> shadeslayer: actually, vim in quantal-proposed has raring support
<shadeslayer> I'm on precise :p
<yofel> oh
<yofel> rmadison is kinda slow these days...
<shadeslayer> E: No such script: /usr/share/debootstrap/scripts/raring
<shadeslayer> \o/
<yofel> oh yeah, that too ^^
<yofel> just pull debootstrap from raring, should work :P
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> but I'm not going to do it on this server, it's production
<shadeslayer> best not to mess stuff on production ....
<yofel> well, you can copy a quantal basetgz and upgrade it
<shadeslayer> anyone on stock precise ?
<shadeslayer> you'd think when you ask people to test fixes on bug reports they'd atleast report back with test results ....
<shadeslayer> yofel: packages for raring uploaded to staging PPA for test builds
<shadeslayer> if it goes fine, I'll upload to raring
<yofel> \o/
<shadeslayer> scumbag brain, gets stuck on one song for days at times
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-06
<xnox> ScottK: repeating my own words does not count as expressing your own opinion ;-)
<xnox> ScottK: why is it out of scope for py3versions?
<ScottK> Because the purpose of py3versions is to give you the supported versions.
<ScottK> 3 is not a supported python version.
<ScottK> Let's see how p1otr's pybuild stuff matures for a bit and then see if we still have a problem anyway.
<xnox> ok.
<ScottK> It may be pre-election grumpiness too.
<ScottK> (on my part)
<Tm_T> yofel_: Quintasan is now in testers factoid (:
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1034322] Keyboard Layout Switcher plasma applet show deformed icon and text @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1034322 (by José Luis Bolos)
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you caused the kate <3 .txt regression :(
<yofel_> apachelogger: what did he do o.O?
<apachelogger> not copy patches around
<apachelogger> yofel: while you are here... your kubuntu-netbook-settings upload... why does the netbook settings magic have a kickoffrc?
<apachelogger> does that also affect the S&L thing?
<yofel> I was wondering about that too... don't you need that if you switch to desktop?
<apachelogger> also the team has a lack of opinion on the settings stuff I mailed about \o/
<apachelogger> yofel: no, netbook cascades ontop of desktop
<apachelogger> (or at least it should)
<apachelogger> so when you switch it will simply pick up the kickoffrc from desktop
<yofel> ah, then I'm clueless
<apachelogger> though more to the point of why I am asking
<apachelogger> bug 983723
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 983723 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "after installation on a netbook switching from plasma-netbook to desktop missing minimize and maximize is too far apart from close" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/983723
<apachelogger> is a similar problem
<apachelogger> when you switch to desktop using the kcm it will continue using the kubuntu-netbook settings ontop of desktop
<apachelogger> so I am wondering if that should be the case at all
<yofel> ouch
<yofel> anyway, bbl
<apachelogger> i.e. if you switch to desktop using the KCM IMHO it would be more sensible to give a genuine desktop experience rather than an untested netbook settings messing with your desktop experience
<apachelogger> also I have no idea why that particular setting is in the netbook kwinrc
<apachelogger> seems a bit odd TBH
<apachelogger> ScottK: thoughts welcome
<apachelogger> it's a bug
<apachelogger> wheee
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> startkde is broken
<apachelogger> that is why netbook settings are applied on desktop
<apachelogger> Riddell: that langpack install patch in the kcm seems a bit invasive, is that going to be carried upstream?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, upstream doesn't have langpacks
<apachelogger> I know, it has multiple tars for l10n though so a plugin system to allow binary distrubtors to install those on-demand is warranted IMHO
<apachelogger> also it has a bug
<apachelogger>      * You @e must call the openXapianIndex() function before search will work
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1032541] Panel autohide doesn't work any more @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1032541 (by Uqbar)
<Riddell> apachelogger: interesting, I wonder how it works then
<apachelogger> prolly convenience stuff
<apachelogger> Riddell: thing is, it does not work always ;)
<apachelogger> bug 1074371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1074371 in kde-runtime (Ubuntu) "In Kubuntu 12.10, systemsettings does not show "system languages"" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074371
<apachelogger> the initial cache build needs to be triggered manually
<apachelogger> so you'd go open() and if that fails trigger the build
<apachelogger> otherwise one of the muon pieces needed to trigger it
 * yofel__ goes and prepares kde-l10n 4.9.3 for quantal
<yofel__> apachelogger++
<yofel__> we were wondering a few days ago why the list isn't always there
<apachelogger> actually credit goes to sam, would have taken forever to figure out if it was not always the case after install but not on the cd
<apachelogger> getting it fixed properly should be fun though :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: how is the string from that patch localized btw?
<apachelogger> i.e. how do we get our strings into launchpad and then into the app?
<apachelogger> oh and the kcm wants to install en-us, how ever that works
<mparillo> Thanks to yofel, BluesKaj, maco: lsb_release -a reports Release:        13.04
<tsimpson> the future is now
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mparillo> But, when opening a text file from Dolphin, I need to open with or LibreOffice is my default text editor. I cannot find a bug report on Launchpad. If there is none, should I open it against Dolphin, LibreOffice, KDE-workspace, or somewhere else?
<BluesKaj> mparillo, Kate?
<mparillo> Right, even after the upgrade to 13.04 (and thanks for your help), I need to open with kate, but otherwise, if I simply hit enter, LibreOffice opens text files. A paper-cut, I agree, but not my preference.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, when choosing a text file right click , choose open with "other" , the from the dialog in utlities choose Kate , and cherck the always open with box 
<apachelogger> mparillo: poke shadeslayer about that :P
<apachelogger> bug 1062086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062086 in kate (Ubuntu Quantal) "In Kubuntu 12.10 text files by default opened in LibreOffice Write instead of Kate " [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1062086
<BluesKaj> hmm. never experienced that bug 
<apachelogger> that's cause I fixed it in like 2009 and it creeped back into 12.10
<Riddell> apachelogger: a work item carried forward is to localise any kubuntu specific strings
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> skynet priority that has
<apachelogger> i.e. priority > making skynet happen :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: good news is that I might have a SRUable fix for the cache problem
<apachelogger> on a related note... Riddell, what do you think about making xapian cache builds happen as part of installation
<apachelogger> should only take like one minute and would prevent these types of issues for most users
<BluesKaj> one minor annoyance , ater upgrading to 12.10 , the terminal prompt opens at ~/Documents , easily fixed in the General tab by making the initial directory ~/ , in the textbox
<BluesKaj> after
<apachelogger> fixed in .3
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/06/plasma-desktopPQ2604.png
 * BluesKaj knocks on wood , 13.04 is really quite stable atm , not even any minor glitches
<apachelogger> possibly because it is basically the same as 12.10 :P
<BluesKaj> yeah :) 
<BluesKaj> small increments in the repos
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1074371] In Kubuntu 12.10, systemsettings does not show "system languages" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074371 (by Ganton)
<Riddell> apachelogger: xapian cache builds as part of install sounds interesting
<apachelogger> Riddell: on a related note ... if you open muon sc for the first time after install it will not do anything until the cache is built, so doing it during install would improve experience quite a bit
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1075518] Plasma Workspace (plasma-desktop), signal: Aborted [Current thread is 1 (Thread 0xb31c5720... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1075518 (by Blair Chasteen)
<apachelogger> brr
<apachelogger> still broken in ways
<apachelogger> Riddell: it will list American English and British English as those are installed, then it will additionally list English from the package query
<apachelogger> same for German
<apachelogger> also the unsortedness of things is a bit bad
<apachelogger> Riddell: why do we query for language-pack-kde rather than kde-l10n?
<yofel__> apachelogger: IIRC language-pack-kde is a meta package that pulls in various l10n stuff
<apachelogger> it's all fucked I say
<apachelogger> see, there are language-pack thingies for languages neither I nor kdelibs ever heared about
<apachelogger> so what you get for those is a conveniently useless two letter iso denotation
<yofel__> well, I doubt you can do much about that without a working language selector
<apachelogger> plus the fact that this language spoken in the land of mordor is probably not translated to KDE
<apachelogger> so we offer the user to install a language that we do not support
<apachelogger> yofel__: it's broken conceptually
<apachelogger> always has been
<apachelogger> always will be
<Peace-> hi guys 
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/06/plasma-desktopkq2604.png
<Peace-> ?
<mikhas> Quintasan_, you got mail
<yofel> apachelogger: is that supposed to be the improved version? I don't see anything particulary wrong with it
<yofel> it's sorted at least
<apachelogger> current one is not sorted
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> try finding german in 200 other languages
<apachelogger> and thankfully upstream has no filter widget either
<yofel> here german is the 5th entry, so easy to find. Polish would be more annoying
<tsdgeos> apachelogger: upstrem doesn't show 200 languages there afaik
<tsdgeos> just the few installed ones
<tsdgeos> so no problem
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: yes
<apachelogger> except we are suppose dto have all 200 installed
<apachelogger> what with not being able to install them on-demand from a binary distributor POV
<tsdgeos> that's kubuntu's problem for putting the "install" stuff in the wrong place if you ask me
<tsdgeos> anyway, lunch
 * apachelogger wonders if he is also suffering from electoin grumpyness :O
<apachelogger> tsdgeos: does not compute
<apachelogger> as I see it options are: install everything by default -> no filter widget -> meh || install on-demand -> no plugin interface in place -> meh || create a different piece of software to manage installation -> 2 KCMs doing just about the same thing -> meh ... arguably you'd then end up replacing the upstream KCM -> meh
<apachelogger> oh ohoh
<apachelogger> afiestas: ping
<apachelogger> ./src/photoshootmode.cpp:    return KIcon("webcamreceive");
<apachelogger> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=webcamreceive.png&mode=exactfilename&suite=quantal&arch=any
<apachelogger> bug 1074961
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1074961 in kamoso (Ubuntu) "Missing icons" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074961
<yofel> note that we already had a 2nd KCM for this - it just doesn't work in quantal
<apachelogger> (does not explain the other missing icon though ... might be a similar thing tho)
<apachelogger> yofel: conceptually broken
<yofel> well, it needed less patching but you're right in general
<apachelogger> ultimately upstream would enable downstream to enable on-demand and system-wide setting
<apachelogger> yofel: turns out the search is not what it uses to install localization
<apachelogger> the language-selector dep file is 
<apachelogger> which lists the language-pack-kde- and kde-l10n- scheme conveniently enough
<apachelogger> current one is broken for zh* btw
<apachelogger> actually that may be broken in general
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/598022/
<apachelogger> unless I am missing something we'd only try to install one of them
<afiestas> apachelogger: pongy
<apachelogger> note my braindump please
 * apachelogger writes fugly code now \\o/
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/598088/
 * apachelogger applauds himself for writing yet another 3-way code mapping for l10n
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: dpkg-source: info: using options from qapt-1.9.60/debian/source/options: --compression=bzip2 --compression-level=9
<apachelogger> bz2?
<JontheEchidna> could be changed to xz now I suppose
<apachelogger> /home/me/tmp/qapt-1.9.60/src/worker/transaction.cpp:37:7: error: type ‘Transaction’ is not a direct base of ‘Transaction’
<apachelogger> :(
<apachelogger> gcc is being smart today
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: actually, I think I picked up debian/source/options during a merge with the Debian packaging
<JontheEchidna> qapt is pretty small already so it probably doesn't matter all too much
<apachelogger> the D in debian stands for deprecated :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: congrats on making a library that is not compatible with a system released 6 months ago btw :S
<yofel> apachelogger: you know, some people might just forget to change that :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, delegating constructors must be new in gcc 4.7...
<JontheEchidna> oops
<yofel> neon was still using lzma until a week ago :P
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, it's a good thing that debian packages support in forgetting stuff like that :P
<apachelogger> +you somewhere
<yofel> for binary compression, source was xz since it was possible
 * apachelogger plays compiler
 * apachelogger is a very reliable compiler and qapt now builds :P
 * apachelogger is a bad haxx0r though :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: is it just me or does the new qapt always say the xapian cache needs an update?
<JontheEchidna> that's not happening for me
<JontheEchidna> the logic for that hasn't changed, except a fix for it always needing an update
<apachelogger>     if (!m_backend->openXapianIndex() || m_backend->xapianIndexNeedsUpdate()) {
<apachelogger> either it always fails to open or it needs an update
 * apachelogger wonders why the kcm decided ti likes to crash when saying stuff is available before it is available
<JontheEchidna> bbiab, I have a class in 14 minutes
<Tm_T> agateau: http://photos.pixoulphotography.com/Events/UDS-Raring-Ringtail/26357384_T6rzD6#!i=2197283908&k=RrpSHxr
<agateau> Tm_T: nice! thanks for sharing :)
<BluesKaj> no captions with pics ..can't tell who's who 
<apachelogger> Riddell, JontheEchidna, yofel: http://paste.kde.org/598160/
<apachelogger> before I leave for dinner
<apachelogger> that's what I have right now
<yofel> tl;dr - will have to wait until I get home
<apachelogger> it a) tries to open the cache and update if necessary, while doing the update a progressbar overlay makes love to the selector widgets b) lists based on what kde-l10n languages are available c) map those package langcodes to kdecodes to ubuntupkgcodes c) installs the right packages for chinese and friends d) blocks the affected widgets while qapt is working e) if qapt returns with error removes the erronous entry from the selected list
<apachelogger> ah and settings changes are now applied once qapt is done
<apachelogger> should be working almost perfectly now
<apachelogger> also it should proof that the patch should not be there at all what with being way too invasive
<apachelogger> now... afk
<yofel> hm...
<yofel> mparillo: fancy writing a 4.9.3 announcement? Just so we have something ready if they still want to release it today.
<mparillo> I will do my usual...draft without publishing.
<yofel> perfect
<yofel> thanks :)
 * yofel is out in town for a while - bbl
<tsdgeos> yofel: mparillo: it is out
<mparillo> News Item created. Now I suppose I should review it ;-)
<mparillo> https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-applications-and-platform-493
<mparillo> It is out there on the regularsite and the links are all valid. http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-applications-and-platform-493
<mparillo> I assume it is good for 12.04 and 12.10. I omitted 13.04 as there were only a couple of ISOs up so far.
<shadeslayer> fwiw I'm uploading kdevelop 4.4.1 to raring
 * Mamarok eagerly awaits package to show up
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: KDevelop?
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: no, kde 4.9.3
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<mparillo> exit
<Tm_T> hm, it's out? http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-applications-and-platform-493
<mparillo> Tim_T, tsdgeos said it was at 1643, but I wonder if 4.9.3 the default for raring? I just did a sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mparillo> And I am still at 4.9.2,
<Tm_T> who is Tim? (:
<Tm_T> mparillo: see the blogpost, you don't get it from standard sources
<Tm_T> blog/news/etc
<mparillo> Tm_T: Right, and that is what I would expect for 12.04 and 12.10, but not what I would expect for 13.04
<mparillo> I left 13.04 off the news item because I did not want to call attention to it until there were mor than just two ISO images at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<mparillo> And sorry about the Tim. In Quassel, a nice-to-have would be able to right-click on nick in the main window, and have it start your message with nick:
<Tm_T> mparillo: you can tabfill (:
<Tm_T> but yeah, I suppose packages aren't uploaded yet to Raring, as they go first to -proposed
<Tm_T> (or is that not the case with KDE packages?)
<mparillo> tabfill kde quassel does not yeild much in google. And the Help menu in Quassel is pretty bare.
<Tm_T> mparillo: hit tabulator (the key with |<- ->| symbols, above capslock usually) and it should fill the rest
<Tm_T> for example "mpari<tab>" will produce "mparillo:"
<mparillo> Tm_T: Wow, that is a very nice feature. I would start to write, 'Shame it is not documented', but Riddell is probably lurking to suggest that I write the Quassel docs. And a tab with no typing gives your nick (probably because you were the last to post). 
<Tm_T> mparillo: I believe it is documented
<Tm_T> mparillo: same tabfilling works in bash, just try "sud<tab> apt-g<tab> ins<tab> kde-fu<tab>"
<Tm_T> I rarely search packages nowadays other than via tabfilling (:
 * BluesKaj is lazy ..uses aliases for apt-get
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: I use wajig
<BluesKaj> and that no password in the sudoers file
<Tm_T> well, that's something I would never do
<BluesKaj> I'm a home user , so it's pretty secure
<BluesKaj> not for logins of course 
<Tm_T> yeah, it's fine on single-user environment (:
<BluesKaj> Tm_T, what's wajig?
<Tm_T> !info wajig
<ubottu> wajig (source: wajig): simple and unified package management for Debian. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.3 (quantal), package size 39 kB, installed size 195 kB
<Tm_T> basicly it's a frontend for apt and friends
<yofel> meh, just missed mparillo
<yofel> unpublished
<yofel> ok, now to actually release stuff
<yofel> hm, first dinner, then release.
<yofel> copy script running and l10n uploading
<yofel> huh, building kde-l10n now also builds the corresponding langpack packages o.O
<yofel> bah, build in 2h -.-
 * yofel says hi from his new n7 in the meanwhile :D
<apachelogger> welcome n7
 * apachelogger has no idea what a n7 is
<apachelogger> kubotu: google n7
<kubotu> no results found for n7
<yofel> nexus 7
<apachelogger> kubotu: umad?
<apachelogger> yofel: ah
<yofel> now let's try this archive upload script
<yofel> hm, python-keyring is utterly broken on my server -.-
<yofel> debfx: what's pull-ppa-source btw.?
<debfx> yofel: a script in kubuntu-dev-tools that downloads packages from PPAs
<yofel> debfx: ah right
 * yofel found a bug in his apt pin setup -.-
<debfx> there is a small problem with that script though: it stores the package files in the local launchpad lib
<debfx> (a side effect of supporting private PPAs)
<yofel> well, I have bigger problems right now. (could be because I'm running raring): http://paste.kde.org/598460
<debfx> looks like wrong parameter order
<debfx> does it work when you replace subprocess.check_call(["pull-ninjas-source", "-d", package, release]) with subprocess.check_call(["pull-ppa-source", "-d", "kubuntu-ninjas/ppa", package, release])
<debfx> ?
<yofel> it seems you changed the semantics?
<yofel> usage: pull-ppa-source [-h] [-d] ppa package release
<yofel> subprocess.check_call(["pull-ninjas-source", "-d", package, release])
<yofel> heh, trying
<yofel> debfx: pull-ppa-source: error: unrecognized arguments: raring
<debfx> yofel: what does pull-ppa-source --help say?
<debfx> isn't release under "positional arguments"?
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/598478
<yofel> it is
<debfx> "bin/pull-ppa-source -d kubuntu-ninjas/ppa analitza raring" works for me so I declare it a bug in raring :P
<yofel> funny enough, *that* works here too
 * yofel tries again
<yofel> debfx: BUT
<yofel> $ pull-ninjas-source -d kubuntu-ninjas/ppa analitza raring
<yofel> usage: pull-ppa-source [-h] [-d] ppa package release
<yofel> pull-ppa-source: error: unrecognized arguments: raring
<yofel> so, pull-ppa-source works, pull-ninjas-source doesn't
<yofel> wait
<yofel> -.-
 * yofel needs some coffee
<yofel> ok, let's try *again*
<yofel> debfx: works now, thanks for the help
<debfx> it shouldn't matter where you put the "-d"
<yofel> nono, look at the command I was running
<yofel> hm, you have a point about -d though
<debfx> ah right, but why did it fail in kubuntu-archive-upload
<yofel> I'm wondering about that too, "pull-ppa-source kubuntu-ninjas/ppa -d analitza raring" works fine...
<yofel> === Package differs from PPA, skipping kate.
<yofel> wth
<yofel> meh, that needs an override prompt :/
<debfx> yeah the scripts need many improvements
<yofel> I've made initial upload a bit more resistent to errors, but the scripts are nice in general. good work :)
<yofel> unity is kinda nice indeed on a tablet
<mparillo> yofel: Sorry I misunderstood tsdgeos' comment, "yofel: mparillo: it is out"
<yofel> no problem, happens
<yofel> apachelogger: does the kate patch you restored mean that we can drop the one from calligra? (that patches the text/plain MIME support out)
<mparillo> apachelogger: Thanks for fixing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/1062086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1062086 in kate (Ubuntu Quantal) "In Kubuntu 12.10 text files by default opened in LibreOffice Write instead of Kate " [Low,Triaged]
<mparillo> One less papercut.
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-07
<xnox> *sigh* I didn't make it on time.
<xnox> pykde4 is in depwait on kde stack and until it's built and transitions, I can't drop python3.2 out of the archive =)
<xnox> oh well. I can go to sleep ;-)
<yofel> plasma-desktop runs surprisingly well on my nexus...
 * yofel is off to bed
<ScottK> apachelogger: My thought is "make it wonderful".
<ScottK> Did 4.9.3 get uploaded?
<apachelogger> yofel: most likely
<apachelogger> unless the calligra desktop file has a lower initialpreference, in which case the kate patch needs to go even lower
<ScottK> yofel: Why are the Ubuntu language packs for KDE building in the updates PPA (the Ubuntu ones, not the KDE ones)?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1061073] Desktop effects are slow and desktop corruption using mesa 9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1061073 (by Stefan Freyr)
<apachelogger> ScottK: they are now built by kde-l10n
<ScottK> apachelogger: Oh.
<yofel> ScottK: 4.9.3 is in the archive except for 4 packages which were missing from the packageset and l10n
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jussi> Hi all. Is anyone else having issues creating k/ubuntu USB's with the usb creator tool on quantal?
<jussi> fails near the end with "Could not read from /tmp/tmpzEPYyh"
<jussi> hehe, looks like i was the usb... (was a free one I got from SUSE :P)
<Tm_T> jussi: I blame SUSE
<jussi> :D
<ScottK> yofel_: Excellent.  I just installed the quantal one from the PPA for testing.  In about 10 hours or so, I can upload the missing 4 if no one else does before.
<ScottK> Seems to work OK on initial contact.
<yofel_> ok, I added them to the supported seed and cjwatson said that I should ping him again later today so maybe I can do that myself later
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Let me know if you need me to upload.
<yofel> shadeslayer, Quintasan, SteveRiley: do you guys have any pointers to a guide that tells how to make a VM/crossbuild env to build nexus7 packages?
<yofel> sure
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<jussi> so, Kubuntu runs quite nicely on my 1.86 ghz atom - the ssd helps of course :D
<apachelogger> primariy bottleneck is always the hdd
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping :(
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does one not need to clean the transaction object?
<apachelogger> also if the user for example denied authorization and the transaction errored... how do I discard the pending changes?
<apachelogger> currently I am doing         const QApt::PackageList pkgList = m_backend->markedPackages();
<apachelogger>         foreach (QApt::Package *package, pkgList)
<apachelogger>             package->setKeep();
<apachelogger> which seems a bit fugly
 * apachelogger issues leak alert
<apachelogger> jussi: what you doing with an atom btw?
<jussi> apachelogger: got myself one of those tiny little sony vaio machines.
<apachelogger> neato
<apachelogger> I did not know they came with atom
<jussi> ie. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Vaio_P_series
<jussi> apachelogger: sadly its got poulsbo in it - but all the same, seems to work ok with just 2d
<apachelogger> why poulsbo never received proper support is totally beyond me
<mparillo> I got a System Notification that Software updates are available, and Muon found a whole bunch of 4:4.9.3-0ubuntu1 updates
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/599138/
<apachelogger> oh noes, a bug
<apachelogger> Riddell, JontheEchidna, yofel: http://paste.kde.org/599180/
<apachelogger> also in bzr
<Quintasan> Urgh
<Quintasan> I had to get ill right now
<Quintasan> yofel: I'd just use pbuilder
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1074371] In Kubuntu 12.10, systemsettings does not show "system languages" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074371 (by Ganton)
<Quintasan> I think arch=armhf should work with pbuilder
<Quintasan> Does 4.9.3 still needs testing?
 * Quintasan is not  really for anything requiring thinking today
<Quintasan> ScottK: Who do I pester do get burndown charts for Kubuntu?
<yofel> I think 4.9.3 is fine as it is. Get well soon :)
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: looks good
<apachelogger> Quintasan: beer with honey and you'll be cured in a day
<apachelogger> or hungover
<apachelogger> latter making you not feel yourself amounts to the same end result though
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: weeh, please be fixing your leak though :P
<JontheEchidna> leak?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/599138/
<JontheEchidna> that's libapt-pkg's leak, not libqapt's
<apachelogger> pff
<Quintasan> I blame apachelogger for that mem leak :P
<apachelogger> I well remember you trollface :P
<apachelogger> also seriously I was going like whaaaaa :O when noticing the leaking
<apachelogger> was all freaking out and stuff
<apachelogger> <- does not write leaky code :P
<JontheEchidna> oh, actually
<JontheEchidna> call m_backend->reload any time a transaction finishes, instead of manually trying to update what happened to the package cache
<JontheEchidna> (there's no telling what actually happened to any given package in a commit if it failed during the commit)
<JontheEchidna> it could have failed because the package archive was corrupt (and have the status of not installed) but it could also have been installed, but the postinst script failed
<JontheEchidna> so to keep consistent you should really call reload() every time after a transaction
<apachelogger> oh, my friend donald seems outraged, obama must have won :O
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah, they called that about 12 hours ago ^^
 * apachelogger gave up on following the rominee's path to the white house
<apachelogger> https://twitter.com/realDonaldTrump/status/266034630820507648
<apachelogger> see that is why I like donald, he sounds like a right wing guevara
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: reload on what object?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so m_backend->reload instead of setKeep()?
<JontheEchidna> yus
<apachelogger> sounds nicer
<JontheEchidna> keep in mind that it will invalidate any current Package pointers
<apachelogger> yeah, don't have any at that point anymore
<JontheEchidna> ah, right
<apachelogger> that is, I do that once all transactions returned
<JontheEchidna> btw, that problem resolver leak should only happen when a pending change would break the dependency cache... wonder what was up
<apachelogger> it's madness :P
<JontheEchidna> looks like a fairly straightforward to the leak tho. I'll send a patch to the apt pplz
<JontheEchidna> s/straightforward/straightforward fix/
<kubotu> JontheEchidna meant: "looks like a fairly straightforward fix to the leak tho. I'll send a patch to the apt pplz"
<Quintasan> apachelogger: That damn leak was a FEATURE
<Quintasan> And you KNOW it
<JontheEchidna> this should do it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1340258/
 * yofel makes his way home
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1074371] In Kubuntu 12.10, systemsettings does not show "system languages" @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074371 (by Ganton)
<yofel> also interesting to track: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-r-arm-usb-creator-fastboot-support
<yofel> Quintasan: hm, did you guys actually discuss alternatives for not getting ARM PPA builds?
<Quintasan> yofel: No, we did not
<Quintasan> I asked Laura and she said we can't get arm ppa unless we are canonical or linaro
<yofel> setting up a shared repo with reprepro is easy, but I'm wondering how to get the builds done (other than on hardware)
<yofel> let's see how long building kate takes on the tablet
 * Quintasan nudges ScottK to sign his key
<shadeslayer> yofel: building small stuff is fine
<shadeslayer> try building homerun 
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> and then build kde4libs 
<yofel> well, that's why I'm looking for alternatives...
<Quintasan> I wonder if it would be possible to get a small repo on ScottK's arm machines
<Quintasan> or that would be too much?
<Quintasan> If we could just have active builds somewhere
<shadeslayer> hmmm 
<yofel> don't we have any instructions for a n7 compatible qemu VM somewhere?
<Quintasan> We could alternatively have shadeslayer compile everything in head and cat the output directly to the cpu
<shadeslayer> sure 
<shadeslayer> that sounds like fun
<yofel> apachelogger said that he's a good compiler
<Quintasan> god
<Quintasan> I feel like crap
<shadeslayer> but ... does he have a good linker ?
<yofel> I worry about memory corruption though
<Quintasan> going to bed
<shadeslayer> because arm has limited mem for linking
<shadeslayer> ( apparently there's an option that you can pass to ld that makes it use less memory :P )
<yofel> well, I can time building active later. But then I worry about burning out the Flash storage too
<yofel> it's not like I can build active in a tmpfs
 * yofel wonders if building over NFS would work........
<yofel> hm, building kate took about 3x as long as on my server. That's not too bad
<SteveRiley> yofel: did you find out what you need to build nexus 7 packages? presume you're asking about getting kubuntu active to run.
<SteveRiley> my nexus 7 is on the ups truck now, should arrive at home today
<yofel> not really, we were just talking about how to get builds done
<SteveRiley> i know that quintasan got a build script at UDS, but i don't understand that stuff enough yet to grok what we can do with it
<yofel> building on hardware works ofc
<yofel> but that doesn't really scale
<yofel> meh, the ubuntu nexus 7 kernel has neither NFS nor CIFS support :(
<yofel> yay, sshfs works
<pedahzur> Yesterday on the kubuntu.org site there was an announcement of packages for KDE SC 4.9.3, then it went away. Was the release withdrawn for some reason?
<yofel> the announcement is back, the packages weren't yet published
<yofel> and it was mentioning the wrong repository
<shadeslayer> any chances 4.9.3 is going to be backported to precise? :P
<yofel> feel free to do it, maybe I'll do it in a bit
<yofel> I didn't really intend not to do it ^^
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * yofel goes rebuilding skanlite to get it's translations back
<shadeslayer> I need to install quantal over the weekend
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://susepaste.org/70325599
<shadeslayer> well .. drat
<shadeslayer> how ironic is that picture
<shadeslayer> I think I'll leave it there
<pedahzur> yofel: The initial announcement said there were packages for precise in the backports PPA.
<shadeslayer> "This post will never expire" 
<shadeslayer> :>
<yofel> pedahzur: that was wrong
<yofel> there will be, but not yet
<pedahzur> yofel: Bummer.
<pedahzur> yofel: Oh, there *will* be. Cool. Thanks!
<yofel> shadeslayer: here it's x86_64: 75G, x86: 60G
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> I was thinking i386 would be more popular
<shadeslayer> I was wrong
<yofel> ok, so mfish just told me how to make armhf pbuilders
<yofel> that's progress
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> how?
<shadeslayer> and also, does it use KVM's?
<yofel> see #ubuntu-arm
<shadeslayer> thats .... awesome
<shadeslayer> however
<shadeslayer> E: Unable to locate package pbuilder-scripts
<shadeslayer> !info pbuider-scripts
<ubottu> Package pbuider-scripts does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> *giggle*
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> !info pbuilder-scripts
<ubottu> pbuilder-scripts (source: pbuilder-scripts): Wrapper scripts for pbuilder. In component universe, is extra. Version 16 (quantal), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<yofel> not in precise
<shadeslayer> righto
 * yofel gives building kde4libs a try using that pbuilder
<yofel> hm, it's SLOW, but it's running
 * yofel goes working on 4.9.3 for precise
<yofel> staging still has space left 
<yofel> qemu: uncaught target signal 11 (Segmentation fault) - core dumped
<yofel> meh
<yofel> ok, packageset fixed
 * yofel uploads the rest
<yofel> hm, qemu segfaulted again, I'll debug this another time
<pedahzur> yofel: qemu segfaulted while you were building 4.9.3? Or is that for something else?
<yofel> that was a testbuild for ARM packages
<yofel> 4.9.3 is uploaded here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages?batch=200 and will build in due time. (DON'T USE THAT PPA ON YOUR SYSTEM)
<pedahzur> yofel: Oh, I know...I won't use staging. :)  I'll wait until it appears in the PPA I already have configured.
<yofel> the builders are currently a bit busy, so that might take a day or so
<pedahzur> yofel: No worries. Great to know it's in progress.
<yofel> ScottK: do you know if there is a list of all packages that were demoted to universe in quantal? We shipped skanlite without translations because nobody rebuilt it and now I'm wondering what else doesn't have translations
<Daviey> yofel: I don't think it's accurately tracked. :/  The best i could suggest is either diffing Packages.gz between the releases or inspecting component-mismatches emails.
 * yofel feared as much :/
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-08
<genii-around> The amd64+mac is also for non-Mac 64bit install?
<ScottK> yofel: Not as far as I know.  I think component mismatches is your best bet if you can find someone that saves them (I don't).
<pedahzur> Where would I go to check on the launchpad build queue? (specifically the 4.9.3 stuff from https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports)  I see the list on the right that shows pass/fail, but it doesn't show pending.
<pedahzur> Also found https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports/+builds but that looks like just pass/fail again.
<ScottK> launchpad.net/builders
<robtygart> Is Kubuntu 13.04 out for testing yet? 
<pedahzur> ScottK: Thanks.
<apachelogger> afiestas: bug 1069333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069333 in kamoso (Ubuntu) "kamoso is not showing anything " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1069333
<afiestas> apachelogger: can you link that to bugs.kde.org ?
<afiestas> I will need some feedback to fix that
<apachelogger> afiestas: one can only link from kde to launchpad
<apachelogger> I can file you one on bko with the url to launchpad though if that helps
<kubotu> feed runtime-bugs had 14 updates, showing the latest 3
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [979647] nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in pthread_cond_wait@@GLIBC_2.3.2() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/979647 (by dysmann)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [980564] kcmshell4 crashed with AttributeError in maintenance_command(): 'GUI' object has no attribu... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/980564 (by Manfred Tillmanns)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [981466] nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::notifyInternal() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/981466 (by igor)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [972106] nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in libraryPathMutex() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/972106 (by vongoldi)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1035883] drkonqi crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_output() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1035883 (by R3vo tester)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1071453] Dolphin doesn't store samba share password @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1071453 (by Pascal Korz)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1074978] [kubuntu 12.10] multiple pages per sheet options makes printer hang @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1074978 (by damahevi)
<Quintasan> Uh
<Quintasan> much better
<Quintasan> yofel_: AFAIK jaintor in launchpad is borken
<Quintasan> yofel_: bug 1071562
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1071562 in Launchpad itself "UEFI signing failures cause binaries to be republished continuously" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1071562
<Quintasan> jaintor magic
<yofel__> Quintasan: uh, the janitor has been broken for a week now
<Quintasan> yofel_: I blame launchpad for every bad thing that falls upon us
<yofel__> Quintasan: well, dunno. Feel free to stuff something into our PPA's though. Then you can go and tell the admins that we need more space. Limited offer
<Quintasan> I somehow get the idea that this won't work
<yofel__> building in that armhf pbuilder of mine doesn't work because automoc4 segfaults btw. Didn't yet have time for more in-depth debugging.
<Quintasan> >automoc4
<Quintasan> oh crap
<yofel__> well, it works on hardware, so it sounds like a qemu issue
<Quintasan> I blame LP
<Quintasan> Works every time
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: perhaps you want a go at closing bug 1074807
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1074807 in muon (Ubuntu) "Continues prompting for password even if set NOPASSWD in sudoers" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1074807
<JontheEchidna> he's setting the policy wrong
<JontheEchidna> needs to be <allow_active>yes</allow_active>
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I'd not tell him though :P
<JontheEchidna> too late
<JontheEchidna> it'd be nice if that polkit kconfig module was being maintained
<apachelogger> what would be nice when users woud not use launchpad bugs like support forums :P
<JontheEchidna> that too
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: btw, I sent a patch for the leak you found to ye olden APT mailing list
<JontheEchidna> we'll see what they say
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna++
<JontheEchidna> you can really tell that the APT library was written for single-shot things like apt-get
<JontheEchidna> after a commit, you have to throw everything away and rebuild all your dependency caches
<JontheEchidna> (apt-get doesn't have to worry about that, any further operations, you start apt-get again)
<JontheEchidna> leaks of 5MB in basic dependency error handling stick around for 10+ years
<JontheEchidna> (apt-get users wouldn't notice, it would just get run once)
<JontheEchidna> it's all kinds of horribleness designed for another decade :P
<JontheEchidna> I'd take a stab at writing my own library if dpkg dependency resolution wasn't so scary
<JontheEchidna> the sad thing is, I could bitch all day about APT, but in the end it provides a better user experience than the alternatives...
<JontheEchidna> that's why I stuck with K/Ubuntu
<apachelogger> software :D
<SteveRiley> yofel: hmm... nexus 7 installer now appears to understand 32 GB -- http://i.imgur.com/swvdw.png
<SteveRiley> did you see this option when you tried?
<yofel> ype
<yofel> *yep
<SteveRiley> nice
<yofel> I didn't check what that does though. (Or why they can't just use resize2fs)
<xnox> ScottK: are you happy to drop CLI ndiswrapper utils from kubuntu seeds? kernel module is not shipped so they are useless...
<SteveRiley> well i will let you know what happens when this finishes
<yofel> SteveRiley: it works, I can tell you that much ;)
<yofel> xnox: what's wrong with the module? Unsupported?
<xnox> yofel: there is nothing wrong with the module. it's not shipped on the CDs, but the utils are.
<xnox> yofel: so you need network to get the dkms module & you can as well get the utils.
<yofel> oh, that sounds useless indeed
<xnox> Riddell: you ok with dropping ndiswrapper utils? 
<xnox> ^^^
<yofel> xnox: he's on vacation
<xnox> yofel: fair enough =))))
<yofel> xnox: is there any way to build the module from the current live disk?
<yofel> I'm wondering what people would do that need ndiswrapper and only have wireless
<xnox> yofel: it's not on the live disk, so you cannot do it offline with live disk. But if you have network you can install dkms module over the network and it should persist in the install.
<BluesKaj> buy some ethernet cable I guess :P
<xnox> _no change_ if they only have wireless, they are already been screwed in precise & quantal. Did they complain?
<yofel> well, if you can't build the module there's no point to have the userspace stuff on the disk
<xnox> exactly my point =)
<yofel> feel free to drop it, I doubt anyone would mind
<yofel> either that or add the dkms package ot the image
<xnox> ack.
<SteveRiley> yofel: 32 GB detected, no resize2fs required.
<yofel> yeah, but I'm wondering how they do that, as Quintasan said that there is a size limit when flashing
<xnox> it's a sparse image
<yofel> aaah
<xnox> it's 32gb is size, but actually it's a 678MB tarball.
<SteveRiley> at UDS, they told us there were images available. i suspect they figured out how to build the 32 GB image within the size limit
<xnox> http://hwe.ubuntu.com/uds-r/nexus7/
<xnox> &
<xnox> mfisch blog post on ubuntu-planet =)
<SteveRiley> right. the question they didn't have an answer for was whether the 32 GB image would shrink to a small enough tarball
<xnox> clearly it did, as it's available for download.
<SteveRiley> apparently they in fact did answer that question subsequent to uds
<yofel> and works
<yofel> now I need to get this stupid pbuilder to work
<yofel> hm
<yofel> I'll first make a scratch repo
<SteveRiley> is the plasma-active stuff of sufficient quality for me to run tasksel kubuntu-active on this thing? or is this what you're working on now, yofel?
<SteveRiley> can't stand unity, ugh
<yofel> ask Quintasan, I only know there are issues. At least install plasma-active by hand as well to make sure it's installed
<yofel> the quantal stuff hasn't gotten much love
<yofel> NOW I'm trying to find out how we can make armhf packages and share them
<yofel> as we can't get a PPA
<yofel> setting up a shared repo isn't the hard part there :/
<SteveRiley> well, apt-get install kubuntu-active gives you nothing, as that package is -- yes -- empty!
<SteveRiley> but afiestas said it worked with tasksel
<SteveRiley> weird
<afiestas> I did what?
<afiestas> *I said what?
<SteveRiley> didn't you get kubuntu-active working with tasksel?
<afiestas> I don't know what tasksel is
<SteveRiley> how did you get plasma active on your nexus 7
<SteveRiley> maybe it was quintasan who said that using the task worked, but not via apt-get
<SteveRiley> i don't remember now. sigh :(
<afiestas> aaaa
<afiestas> using task yes
<afiestas> apt-get install kubuntu-active^
<afiestas> didn't knew that was called tasksel
 * afiestas is a packaging nub
<SteveRiley> it's linux. if there's one way to do a thing, there's more than one :)
<afiestas> that's our cancer that will eat us alive if we don't react
<afiestas> but anyway
<apachelogger> afiestas: that is not a tasksel
<apachelogger> tasksel is a part of the debian-installer that does what a meta package does
<apachelogger> i.e. a task is comprised by a number of packages that will be installed to fullfill the task
<apachelogger> oh and tasks support evaluated listing... e.g. a task may list ~pstandard which essentially means that every package with the priority standard would get installed as part of this task without having to statically list all packages that have priority standard
<apachelogger> nifty magic, except not very useful on ubuntu ;)
<SteveRiley> i think the difference was the commands alex and i had in mind. i was thinking to use the tasksel utility, alex used apt-get and specified the task name with the caret
<apachelogger> (apt-get does not support tasks)
<apachelogger> what afiestas did only worked because we actually have a real package called kubuntu-active
<afiestas> apachelogger: I did what rohan told me
<afiestas> I mean, I was not conscient of what I was doing xD
<apachelogger> why I am explaining it :P
<apachelogger> also FWIW ... one should not use taskel on ubuntu ... taskel uses aptitude for dep resolutoin etc and we do not QA against aptitude
<apachelogger> so apt-get is in fact the right way to do it
<apachelogger> even though from a functionality POV there is no difference
<yofel> k, scratch repos setup done, now back to debugging qemu
<SteveRiley> apachelogger: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<SteveRiley> check the "usage (alternative)" section
<yofel> apachelogger: funny enough, aptitude usually does much more reasonable things to our packages that apt if something breaks
<yofel> s/that apt/than apt/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "apachelogger: funny enough, aptitude usually does much more reasonable things to our packages than apt if something breaks"
<SteveRiley> and the output of apt-get -s install kubuntu-active is very different than the output of apt-get -s install kubuntu-active^
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1057578] Vulnerable against "CRIME" attack @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1057578 (by Felix Geyer)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I swear to xenu that I will throw dirt at that guy
<Riddell> evening
<Riddell> did I miss anything?
 * yofel has 0 idea how policykit works, but remembers him saying that it works in synaptic
<shadeslayer> ohai Riddell
<apachelogger> yofel: synaptic does not use polkit, it uses pkexec to do what sudo does using polkit
<apachelogger> ahoy Riddell
<yofel> ah, you might want to tell him thta
<yofel> (Pedro is simplew on IRC btw. if you ever see him)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: enjoying england?
<yofel> worst case set the bug to won't fix
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's chilly
<yofel> he shouldn't be able to reopen it then
<shadeslayer> So I'm mostly indoors :P
<yofel> hi Riddell, you missed mostly the 4.9.3 release, otherwise it was rather quiet
<Riddell> have merges started happening?
<yofel> not for KDE at least as there's nothing to merge.
<apachelogger> yofel: another nice bug I saw ... year old report about some compiz foo reported against runtime I believe, so I moved it to compiz and there it was closed as opinion as unity will bring supremacy to all and everything, the reporter subsequently moved it back to runtime and reopened on accounts of it being in a KDE path
<apachelogger> I do have to tell you, bug triage makes you go mad
<yofel> yeah, I know that :P
<apachelogger> also there is this thing where apport is being smart and marks all and every crash report as private and medium
<yofel> I think I'll open a bug about qemu-arm soon *-.-
 * shadeslayer tries installing tf2
<apachelogger> of course privates don't get a mail dispatched to kubuntu-bugs so we do not ever see that rubbish until somone heads to the actual page
<apachelogger> so much for broken workflows
<yofel> oh yeah, the mail sending is annoying
<yofel> shadeslayer: got into the beta test?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you should install firefoo
<shadeslayer> afaictl
<apachelogger> whatever version I uploaded
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: meh firefoo :P
 * apachelogger has broken is le apt somehow
 * apachelogger appears to be in typo state and perhaps should shutdown for the night
<shadeslayer> drat
<shadeslayer> no space on HDD
<yofel> haha
<shadeslayer> /dev/sda7                   134G  123G  4.6G  97% /home
<apachelogger> actually... if someone feels particularly happy -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs
<apachelogger> I'd like to see that count at 0
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: write script to invalidate all of them
<shadeslayer> oh right, I have huge debugging shit in my /home
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there is valid bugs don't you know
<yofel> hm, shadeslayer is forgetting bugs
<apachelogger> like the bug you were supposed to fix :P
<apachelogger> bug 1013442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1013442 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kdelibs >= 4.8.3 should depend on media-player-info" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1013442
<yofel> right
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: actually poke sune about that again
<apachelogger> see if he followed up on promoting it to recommends in debian
<shadeslayer> remind me again on Monday
<shadeslayer> damnit steam
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: put it on your todo :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: here's what my TODO looks right now : HAVE FUN
<shadeslayer> HAVE MORE FUN
<apachelogger> oh btw, so I ordered a new PC from the mighty dell
<shadeslayer> WATCH SKYFALL
<apachelogger> turns out it takes 20 days to get a PC from dell nowadays
<shadeslayer> HAVE FUN @ Science Museum
<apachelogger> quite the let down
<yofel> Suggests: media-player-info [linux-any]
<yofel> not fixed in debian
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I will not ask what a skyfall is
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: best not to
<shadeslayer> because I don't know what a skyfall is either
<yofel> when you jump from space back to earth :P
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, I argued to sune that it should be recommends as that thing there is really more important than suggests as otherwise the detection behavior of solid is broken
<shadeslayer> yofel: how does IMAX figure into that?
<apachelogger> e.g. apparently my nokia phone is a camera
<yofel> not at all but who cares
<apachelogger> quite the surprise
<apachelogger> yofel: only austrians are allowed to skyfall
<apachelogger> also I think that guy got arrested for assulting someone
<apachelogger> before I go to bed
<apachelogger> I'd totally want to haxx0r bug 215383
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215383 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "About Kubuntu information box" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215383
<apachelogger> so opinions on comment #2 plz
<shadeslayer> I'm using kde4 and hardy beta.
<shadeslayer> wat
<apachelogger> actually add to that: create a KCM
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: aka fix KInfoCenter
<apachelogger> cuz in the gnomes they have a control center module to display that information
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> yes
<apachelogger> kic has too big a scope for that
<shadeslayer> oic
<yofel> +1 
<yofel> some system info is ok, but only the basics
<yofel> kic should should more than it currently does anyway
<apachelogger> if we were to go the KCM route it would either be ... list it in systemsettings (Which I'd prefer) OR list it as app in the menu OR list it in the help menu of each app 
<yofel> I'm not particulary happy about the idea of having BOTH 'about KDE' and 'about Kubuntu'
<ScottK> yofel: We should.
<ScottK> xnox: I'm all for removing useless things.
<yofel> well... yeah, but...
<apachelogger> yofel: well, long term we should make some plugable magic for upstream so that about KDE can contain additional distro info
<yofel> apachelogger: that's about what I had in mind, but how would you call it then?
<yofel> (I mean, you can just add a tab)
<apachelogger> or actually that might not need to be pluggable but a simple desktop file or something would suffice, after all you should be able to get all the info from lsb-release and then throw in a url for the website and perhaps extra text or something
<apachelogger> yofel: that dialog is a bit weird anyway
<apachelogger> it's about the community yet it used to be about the product
<apachelogger> all messed up
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but then what if you're offline
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: doesnt compute
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how does that have impact on anything?
<shadeslayer> "then throw in a url for the website and perhaps extra text or something"
<apachelogger> [logo]
<apachelogger> [distroname] [distroversion]
<apachelogger> [distrourl]
<apachelogger> [distrotext]
<apachelogger> ^ content of dialog/kcm/widget/whatever
<ScottK> xnox: Dropped.
<apachelogger> our cd selection screen thing needs to be rdone
<apachelogger> anyone remembers where that was stored?
<apachelogger> debian-cd?
<yofel> cd selection?
<apachelogger> well the boot meny thingy that comes up on CD boot
<yofel> you mean isolinux or syslinux how that was called?
<apachelogger> CD/isoboot
<yofel> ah
<apachelogger> yofel: isolinux
<apachelogger> it still uses le blue
<ScottK> Maybe we should hide it by default like Ubuntu does?
<apachelogger> also the grey between grub and plymouth is at war with the plymouth grey
 * yofel wonders what people have against colors these days -.-
<apachelogger> not sure where that comes from
<ScottK> Go straight to eh ubiquity screen
<apachelogger> ScottK: that's the plan
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> once I found it ^^
<ScottK> Did you find it yet?  If not, I'm sure xnox can tell you which knobs to turn.
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> it's debian-cd
<apachelogger> that's the good news, the bad is that I always get lost in the source base
 * yofel gives up on debugging qemu-linaro for now
<apachelogger> ScottK: should I reuse that artwork from ubuntu?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<apachelogger> I am having a hard time imagining a kde version in the limited color space
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/08/access-new.png
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: saw my emails
<shadeslayer> erm sec
<apachelogger> no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: saw my emails wrt ff-kde?
<shadeslayer> meta package anotd what n
<shadeslayer> *meta package and what not
<shadeslayer> ( silly touchpad )
<apachelogger> no clue what it means
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have a package called firefox-kde that has : Depends: firefox (>= 16.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1+ppa1)
<apachelogger> how does that change anything?
<shadeslayer> people install firefox-kde , so when an upgrade comes along, it doesn't upgrade to the archive ff cleanly
<shadeslayer> It'll complain
<apachelogger> Depends: firefox (>= 16.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1+ppa1)
<yofel> >= will upgrade...
<apachelogger> it will install cleanly
<shadeslayer> bleh, I mean, = 16.0.2+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1+ppa1
<apachelogger> also the complaining does not help much, does it?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: SteveRiley said that it'll help
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you actually test that?
<shadeslayer> yofel: nope, just a thought at the moment
<yofel> as I know apt, it'll just go and remove firefox-kde
<yofel> though maybe I'm wrong
<shadeslayer> yeah, need to test that ...
<shadeslayer> anywho, please reply to thread with thoughts :)
<yofel> hm, maybe pinning firefox-kde with 1000 would work
<shadeslayer> yofel: saw http://debuild.me/ ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: that's what I want to avoid
<yofel> shadeslayer: not yet
<yofel> shadeslayer: why?
<shadeslayer> Preferably want to completely hide pinning
<yofel> I didn't mean pinning a specific version
<yofel> ship the pin in the package?
<shadeslayer> hm ... postinst scripts ....
<shadeslayer> and postrm scripts
<yofel> grrrrr, this is freakin' useless: http://paste.kde.org/600374/
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/09/plasma-desktopvN2536.png
<apachelogger> someone hold on to that screeny so you can give it to me when I start whining about how I forgot what the youbuntoo thing lists in 2 hours
<apachelogger> ScottK: oh, btw, I think I'll wait with the coloring stuff
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> IIRC nuno is planning a new wallpaper for 4.10
<apachelogger> so I'll have to get him to show me the current version to decide whether grey is still the way to go
<apachelogger> though I think there was talk of not being so grey ^^
<ScottK> I'm in favor of not so grey.
<apachelogger> yeah me too, it is gettig old :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what desktop did you buy?
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-09
<apachelogger> !find Xlib-xcb.h
<ubottu> File Xlib-xcb.h found in libx11-xcb-dev
<apachelogger> ubottu: thank you :P
<ubottu> apachelogger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sreich> hm, well that's a misleading statement ;p
<apachelogger> sreich: everything is misleading with you
<sreich> pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> bug 1040259 means a lot of stuff is screwed up.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in skype-wrapper "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040259
<Tm_T> -ab
<Riddell> ScottK: screwed up so it doesn't compile or does it need a recompile?
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1076943] package libqt4-declarative 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: failed in write o... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1076943 (by Liam P Boyle)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1076964] plasma-desktop freezes with skype launcher and Icons-Only Task Manager @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1076964 (by Manuel López-Ibáñez)
<yofel__> ScottK: could you please accept skanlite in quantal-proposed when you have the time? It's a rebuild to get the translations back (bug 1076106)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1076106 in skanlite (Ubuntu Quantal) "skanlite has no translations" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076106
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1076943] package libqt4-declarative 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.2 failed to install/upgrade: failed in write o... @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1076943 (by Liam P Boyle)
<yofel__> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan
<yofel__> for anyone that's still on precise: 4.9.3 finally finished building in staging if someone can test it
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Tm_T> I will install 4.9.3 packages today when work week is over
<Tm_T> to 12.10
<shadeslayer> yofel_: will test later this evening
<ScottK> Riddell: They made a new API and such so apparently KDE apps don't work with Indicators in Gnome/Unity.
<ScottK> yofel__: Doing.
<ScottK> yofel__: Bug should have a test case and such.  Please fix.
<ScottK> bug 1076106
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1076106 in skanlite (Ubuntu Quantal) "skanlite has no translations" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1076106
<jussi> Hrm, ScottK Riddell et al, can we try reschedule the CC catchup for KC? It currently falls on my birthday...
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1076964] plasma-desktop freezes with skype launcher and Icons-Only Task Manager @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1076964 (by Manuel López-Ibáñez)
<ScottK> Nevermind on that last bit.  
<Riddell> jussi: mm wasn't that last month?
<jussi> Riddell: no, its for the R cycle, so next year, april
<jussi> see the mail to the ubuntu council teams list
<jussi> Riddell: just forwarded to you for easy finiding :D
<Riddell> jussi: cor they're planning ahead
<Riddell> well feel free to ask them to reschedule, I've no idea what I'm doing on that day
<jussi> ok :D
<yofel__> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Muon Updater feature request: Pause button for downloads.  I sitting here working off of a tethered cel phone and am installing a big set of updates.  Because I'm bandwidth constrained, there have been a few times when it would have been nice to be able to pause the update download so other stuff would be faster.
<jussi> ScottK: JontheEchidna BIG plus on this one. 
<ScottK> Run in fear.
 * ScottK is about to do Perl.
<jussi> hehe
 * jussi hides from the monster ScottK is about to create
<ScottK> Alert canceled.
<ScottK> It turns out to be a feature, not a bug, so no Perl changes needed.
<Riddell> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/8169377493  Kubuntu people at UDS!
<shadeslayer> :D
<BluesKaj> no names or captions 
<BluesKaj> anyway 13.04  X server is broken, initramfs fails
<yofel__> hm, I recognise Rohan, jr, alex and aurelien on that pic, don't think I've met the rest yet
<ScottK> The one that looks like his badge is resting on jr's head is me.
<ScottK> Tm_T is between me and agateau.
<ScottK> The one I'm giving rabbit ears is Quintasan_.
<ScottK> SteveRiley is the other one giving him rabbit ears.
<ScottK> I don't know who the guy on the end is.
<Tm_T> Riddell: was that the "funny face" picture?
<BluesKaj> ScottK, which pic ?
<ScottK> https://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/8169377493
<Tm_T> this is prolly the least insane picture of me https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-4ms8nAQRspI/UJbd-DCe3fI/AAAAAAAAF-k/R8i47ii5tHw/s903/DSC_0369.JPG
<BluesKaj> I know very few of you by your given names 
<Tm_T> I'm getting highly annoyed with Unity desktop
<yofel__> thanks ScottK  :D
<agateau> iirc, the guy on the end is Michael Hasselmann, developer of the Maliit virtual keyboard
<afiestas> SteveRiley: ping
<apachelogger> ScottK: were the badges so heavy? :P
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I'm unsure if APT has the capabilities to pause downloads and still retain the connection to the archive server/mirror...
<JontheEchidna> At any rate, cancelling the transaction and starting it again will in effect do the same thing, since APT keeps the archives it has downloaded, as well as partial archives
<BluesKaj> ...BBL
<shadeslayer> yofel_: from the looks of it, 4.9.3 for precise is still building : https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+builds?build_state=pending
<yofel_> shadeslayer: looks like launchpad doesn't auto-cancel superseded builds o.O
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel_> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/+packages?batch=200 shows all built
<shadeslayer> durrr ... I just relinquished command of the Futurama machine to my cousin, can't watch Futurama now
<shadeslayer> yofel: adding and upgrading in a moment, will let you know :)
<yofel> thanks
 * yofel filed bug 1077116 in hope for some insight
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1077116 in qemu-linaro (Ubuntu) "automoc4 segfaults when building in an armhf pbuilder on an amd64 host" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077116
<yofel> lol
<yofel> nepomuk managed to break apt-btrfs-snapshot
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/600890
<yofel> we need a strigi blacklist :/
<shadeslayer> good thing strigi is gone then eh?
<yofel> yeah
<yofel> unless the replacement does the same thing ^^
<shadeslayer> yofel: upgrade went fin
<shadeslayer> *fine
<shadeslayer> lemme logout to check
<shadeslayer> yofel: looks good
<yofel> nice
<shadeslayer> cya
<BluesKaj> yofel, 13.04 is still broken here , just a differnt error message now , "Xinit: connection to X server lost."
<yofel> fun, I'm trying not to reboot currently ^^
<yofel> apachelogger: any idea what could've fixed kde bug 309045?
<ubottu> KDE bug 309045 in KMix Panel Docking "kmix causes plasma system tray to flicker when a new pulse stream is opened or closed" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=309045
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah, I did :P
<apachelogger> http://commits.kde.org/kmix/d1344b63ded3b53dff44794f8e17e67ca530de9e
<yofel> is that backportable to 4.9?
<apachelogger> though that change is incomplete for some cases with multiple devices and changing the master mixer in which case it would not correctly update all the appearances
<apachelogger> the entire fix however required more invasive changes
<apachelogger> so no, I'd not say it is backportable
<yofel> ok
<apachelogger> not from an upstream POV at least
<apachelogger> http://commits.kde.org/kmix/5c57272add398124256cd4f8240b219db3e5128d and e6f431536265f376a7ced22fdeaf31f208d94a1a are the follow ups containing a general change to more dynamic behavior
<apachelogger> yofel: thinking about it one could probably do it by building ontop of my original fix and get a relatively non-invasive patch
<apachelogger> actually IIRC it would be sufficient to simply recreate the internal objects 
<apachelogger> i.e. move the recreating from entire KSNI to only members of KSNI
<apachelogger> not sure whether that's worth the effort though
 * apachelogger leaves it for yofel to decide
<apachelogger> also I would rather target LTS
<yofel> well, I've never touched anything KSNI related so I'm not going to do anything there now :/
<yofel> I'll open a bug later so I have somewhere to put the links
<Tm_T> I wanted to try and see if Unity desktop is worth using currently
<Tm_T> I think I learned my lesson, KDE ->
<yofel> now that's fun. Thanks to nepmoukfilewatch I can't install anything anymore on my eeePC because it crashes apt-btrfs-snapshot
 * yofel turnes nepomuk off again
<apachelogger> vHanda: ^
<yofel> http://paste.kde.org/600944 as apt-btrfs-snapshot temporarily mounts the main rootfs and nepomuk immediately tries the check the files in there locking the mountpoint
<apachelogger> why does nepmuk watch /tmp? Oo
<Tm_T> user configuration gone bad?
<yofel> dunno
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/09/plasma-desktopB32746.png
 * apachelogger wanted to communicate something and forgot what it was
<yofel> hm...
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> why is that kcm called desktop search?
<apachelogger> what is a desktop search even?
<apachelogger> does this search my desktop? because on my desktop are exactly zero files
<apachelogger> anyone feeling artistic and wants to create a mockup for an 'about kubuntu' dialog?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what happens when I reboot while muon is installing stuff?
<rbelem> hey guys
<yofel> hi rbelem
<rbelem> i need some help to translate dantti's wife letter
<rbelem> http://notes.kde.org/dantti-letter-en
<rbelem> afiestas, ^
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: muon inhibits reboot via powerdevil
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you thought of everything, eh? :S
<JontheEchidna> :P
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-10
<SteveRiley> afiestas: pong
<afiestas> rbelem: saw it :)
<afiestas> SteveRiley: can you spam this wherever it makes sense within Kubuntu circles?
<afiestas> http://www.youtube.com/user/kdeteatime
<afiestas> in my blog you have some text + more links if you want it
<afiestas> (www.afiestas.org)
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1048308] libqt4-sql-mysql dependencies are incorrectly detected @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1048308 (by Kurt M. Sanger)
<benny_fletch> From a current Kubuntu 12.04 user I want to thank everyone involved in providing KDE 4.9.3 for Precise.  The upgrade work flawlessly and everything appears to be working without issue.  Again, thank you for the time and effort it took to provide this update, it was much appreciated!
<ScottK> yofel: ^^^
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1077196] klipper does not save contents from closed windows @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1077196 (by ill)
<yofel> :)
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<apachelogger> !find amarok
<ubottu> Found: amarok, amarok-common, amarok-dbg, amarok-doc, amarok-utils
<apachelogger> !version amarok
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about version amarok
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please throw your brainz at bug 928590
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 928590 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 11.10 won't update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928590
<apachelogger> I fear mine will explode on impact creating a black hole
<apachelogger> and as we learned on the simpsons ... black holes never end well
<apachelogger> ScottK: thoughts on bug 786150 please
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 786150 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "information leakage by kdecache when using encrypted home" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/786150
<goga>  hi guys.
<ScottK> apachelogger: My answer is that if that worries you, you should use full disk encryption.  There are many ways information gets stored outside the home directory beyond even those, so it's not a KDE specific issue we can fix.
<goga> i hve bug in gwenview. when i i use middle button on mouse for make image actual size, simetimes it crush. is this but posted on bugtracker?
<Mamarok> goga: this is not the support channel, please ask your question in #kubuntu
<Mamarok> and you can search the bugs database yourself, both on launchpad.net and http://bugs.kde.org
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/10/plasma-desktopZj2552.png
<apachelogger> totally done with that
<apachelogger> afiestas: solid has no api to get the available RAM? Oo
<Tm_T> Kubuntu team @ UDS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPQ7k0jRUE4#t=3m50s
<Snowhog2> To all the Kubuntu developers: Thank you for all the hard work you have done. Kubuntu is an outstanding Linux distro. Been using it exclusively since 2007. I personally think it is the BEST Linux distro on the Planet. Kudos to everyone!!
<shadeslayer> Snowhog2: thanks for your work on the forums :)
<Snowhog2> shadeslayer: Thank you. I do what I can. It's my way of giving back to a community that has given me so much.
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/10/plasma-desktopqR2552.png
<apachelogger> opinion request
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it's ugly
<shadeslayer> but it's something
<yofel> it's not that bad
<yofel> apachelogger: how about using the release logo though?
<yofel> that meshed together logo looks weird...
<apachelogger> that what then?
<yofel> s/5.6 GiB of RAM/5.6 GiB/
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't suppose KCM's allow complete hiding of the 'Help/Defaults/Reset' buttons?
<apachelogger> sure they do
<apachelogger> kcmshell doesn't though
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> oka
<shadeslayer> *okay
<apachelogger> not sure why though
 * apachelogger thinks it is a bit of an implementation bug
<apachelogger> yofel: so what logo then?
<apachelogger> plus the proper logo I would use
<apachelogger> just using the icon because I can't find the proper one :P
<yofel> either our classic round logo, or for 12.10 the one with the quetzal on it
 * shadeslayer would like to see the quetzal logo on the KCM
<shadeslayer> because it's so awesome :P
<apachelogger> using the standard one seems like less of a hassle to change ^^
 * apachelogger ponders about the need of desktop files to specify website url and logo
<yofel> well, the logo should really be in kubuntu-default-settings(-base) or so, so that one can rely on it being there if you need it
<yofel> IMO
<apachelogger> this here be cross distro :P
<yofel> hm
<apachelogger> but yeah, simple cascading is probably best
 * apachelogger does not remember how to query for resources -.-
<yofel> make the logo location a compile-time setting? That should be enough cross-distro
<yofel> then again
<yofel> bad idea
<jjesse-home> hey guys i don't know if it is an issue w/ my system but on a new install of 12.10 anytime i ttry to save something in rekonq it tries to save in / instead of my home dir or download directory
<yofel> jjesse-home: known issue
<jjesse-home> yofel: ok thanks
<yofel> bug 1066582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066582 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Rekonq tries to save downloads in '/' by default" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066582
<apachelogger> yofel: what if you want different logos on the same build?
<apachelogger> e.g. kubuntu vs. kubuntu-active
<yofel> that's why I said that it's a bad idea
<apachelogger> k
<shadeslayer> yofel: shouldn't bug 1066582 be upstreamed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1066582 in rekonq (Ubuntu) "Rekonq tries to save downloads in '/' by default" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066582
 * shadeslayer is back from vacation \\o/
<yofel> if it's an upstream bug yes.
<yofel> I didn't take a look at it again after filing ^
<shadeslayer> it seems like a upstream bug to me
<shadeslayer> unless we did some weird patching
 * shadeslayer grabs futurama
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/10/plasma-desktopnX2552.png
<yofel> shadeslayer: did you guys have any concrete plan on where to put active3? I saw it's supposed to get into quantal-backports, but is that even possible once we have 4.10 in raring? 
<shadeslayer> I don't see why we can't put Active 3 in backports once we have 4.10 in raring
<yofel> I'm worried about the kdelibs and workspace patches
<shadeslayer> ahh
<yofel> we would need to get those in fast
<shadeslayer> I have no idea what those patches do, maybe talk to mgrasselin?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: nice drop shadow. Is that part of the icon?
<yofel> I only looked at the kdelibs one, and it's LONG
<shadeslayer> completely black magic voodoo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that icon looks le crap
<yofel> the icon is fine, but it looks unbalanced
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yes, doing a drop with qwidgets is madness ^^
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<JontheEchidna> you didn't opt to make a QML KCM? :P
<shadeslayer> lawl
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hardly worth the effort seeing as all shells are piles of utter uglyness :(
<yofel> shadeslayer: how much armhf hardware do you have btw.? I can't get qemu to work, so we'll have to rely on hardware for now to get armhf packages
<shadeslayer> yofel: one tablet
<shadeslayer> and I'm not sure if I want to run buildd's on that thing
<yofel> ok, same here
<yofel> well, I tried to build something with -j2 here while the dir was mounted over sshfs. Works, somewhat
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'll set up a repository where we can upload the builds that everyone doesn't have to build their own stuff at least
<yofel> so we might at least be able to distribute the workload a bit
<shadeslayer> mmm .. okay
<yofel> ... and hope that the linaro folks look at the qemu bug I filed sometime soon...
<shadeslayer> whoopie do
<shadeslayer> steam crashed
<shadeslayer>                 gksudo --disable-grab --message "$MESSAGE" apt-get install $NEEDSINSTALL
<shadeslayer> apparently valve doesn't like KDE
<shadeslayer> ;)
<apachelogger> kde:scratch/sitter/kcm-about-distro 
<sreich> shadeslayer: yeah, saw that as well ;)
<apachelogger> most important feature ctrl-shift-g
<shadeslayer> errr
<SteveRiley> afiestas: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?60849
<shadeslayer> SteveRiley: remember that company I was trying to remember at UDS? it's Vidyo
<shadeslayer> not sure if you've heard of it ... 
<SteveRiley> i have not, will check it out
<SteveRiley> webex (cisco), gotomeeting (citrix), and adobe connect are the big ones in this space
<SteveRiley> my employer uses adobe connect, it's horrible
<shadeslayer> :D
<SteveRiley> and it doesn't work on linux *grumble*
<genii-around> Hm. /usr/bin/python3.3m   is probably intended to be called /usr/bin/python3.3mu , since there's a broken symbolic link to that there.
<genii-around> Sorry, thought I was in #ubuntu+1 !
<Noskcaj> ScottK: any idea what happened to the wording bug i filed for 12.10?
<Noskcaj> and 13.04
<Noskcaj> ScottK: to do with home folder encription
<apachelogger> rdieter: is bug 215383 something fedora could use as well?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 215383 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "About Kubuntu information box" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215383
 * rdieter looks, thanks apachelogger
<rdieter> apachelogger: I think we have a sort-of sysinfo:/ thingy too, that's similar
<rdieter> apachelogger: https://fedorahosted.org/kio_sysinfo/browser  (i need to poke ltinkl to consider moving that to git.kde.org somewhere)
<shadeslayer> rdieter: it's in kde websvn
<shadeslayer> s/web//
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "rdieter: it's in kde svn"
#kubuntu-devel 2012-11-11
<shadeslayer> I'm not entirely sure how this is happening, but does anyone have kdelibs5 on their systems? kubuntu-desktop doesn't pull it in I think
<JontheEchidna> kdelibs5 is a transitional package
<JontheEchidna> or rather, it used to be. doesn't exist anymore
<jlittle> over on KFN it's been suggested to drop in here to say thanks!  Kubuntu is fantastic, and really appreciated.
<ScottK> jlittle: Thanks.
<Martiini> 1. How do i delete all my submitted bugs on kde bugtracker? 2. how do i delete kde bugtracker account, please.  https://bugs.kde.org/userprefs.cgi
<yofel_> Martiini: if that's possible someone in #kde-sysadmin should know how you can delete your account
<apachelogger> rdieter: is that the thing that shows stuff via a kio slave that generates html?
<apachelogger> oh yes, I find that totally scary, for reasons like connectDCOPSignal ^^
<apachelogger> and the html one of course
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1040259 actually breaks things?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1040259 in skype-wrapper "FFE: libmessaging-menu transitions for quantal" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040259
<apachelogger> ScottK, JontheEchidna, Riddell: thoughts on bug 1077538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1077538 in KdeSudo "Entered kdesudo apt-get -f install in Konsole. kubuntu 12.10" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077538
 * apachelogger thinks his kcm has too many frames :@
<apachelogger> should have done it in qml, JontheEchidna was right after all -.-
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<CQ> hello, I upgraded to quantal and can't log in, it jumps back to the login screen. Logging in on a console works fine, home is mounted... any ideas?
<apachelogger> for support please use #kubuntu
<CQ> Same thing happens with xfce and xubuntu-desktop and I"ve tried --reinstall'ing kdm and kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> most likely something with your graphics driver is broken though, that behavior sounds like X is crashing
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<CQ> apachelogger: nobody answers there so I figured I'd try here before filing a bug
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: now I forgot it all :P
<CQ> the X logs show nothing weird though, I've looked there
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wouldn't it be better for kubuntu-notification-helper to actually use qapt rather than using qapt-batch?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also is there a way to track when qapt is doing stuff?
<apachelogger> latter would be to prevent reboot notifications from popping up while stuff is still being installed
<apachelogger> unless you have a better idea on how to achieve that
<apachelogger> the update-notifier crap is somewhat underdocumented -.-
<JontheEchidna> heh
<JontheEchidna> So since k-n-h is a KDED module, it in theory should do as little as possible. That probably shouldn't include MMap-ing a 42 MiB cache file and spending 2-5 seconds (depending on how fast your computer is) building dependency caches
<apachelogger> oh, that is a good point
<JontheEchidna> delegating it to a detached process seems to be the proper way (tm) to do it
<JontheEchidna> as for tracking
<JontheEchidna> the best way would probably be to monitor the lock file in /var/lib/dpkg/
<JontheEchidna> since a process installing something will hold that lock until they are finished
<JontheEchidna> perhaps k-n-h should try to (briefly) grab it when it wants to do reboot notify, and only notify when it can grab it and release it
<apachelogger> that sounds only remoetly spooky :P
<JontheEchidna> welcome to 1998 :P
<JontheEchidna> the good thing about that method is that it will work with anything using apt/dpkg, not just custom signals the qaptworker could emit
<JontheEchidna> & also reboot notify stuff should probably get moved to the muon-notifier KDED
<apachelogger> so should hooks then :P
<apachelogger> they are part of the same 'spec'
<apachelogger> also they are both in ubuntu's update-notifier thing
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> that actually only leaves k-n-h as a plugin installation notify thingy
<apachelogger> incidentially that makes me then wonder whether the knh should remain a kded
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: apport too
<JontheEchidna> oh yeah
<apachelogger> although that one is broken beyond repair anyway
<JontheEchidna> that silly thing
<apachelogger> install could be a script though
<apachelogger> as that is on-demand anyway
<apachelogger> well script/tinyapp
<JontheEchidna> in-GUI notifications (using KMessageWidget) would probably be better than popping up a tray icon/notification
<apachelogger> obersavtion of the day
<apachelogger> /var/lib/update-notifier/dpkg-run-stamp is not actually touched when dpkg runs :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: hm... would require some serious meta widgeting going on
<apachelogger> even then you either patch that into kdecore or have to also patch cmakelists
<apachelogger> :S
<JontheEchidna> you'd have to patch each of the apps that wanted notifications for installing stuff to have a KMessageWidget in their main gui
<JontheEchidna> so actually that's a bit invasive...
<apachelogger> ~
<apachelogger> ultimately it mostly amounts to KMW(visual parent)
<apachelogger> most of the time visual parent is a layout, so you can hide most of the invasiveness
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://paste.kde.org/603950/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: reboot on kde major version change?
<apachelogger> any upstream version
<JontheEchidna> ah, k
<apachelogger> IIRC bug 553182 was primarily about konqueror going all ninja on the user because it could not load the file plugin anymore in a minor update
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553182 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kdelibs point updates should suggest reboot" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553182
<apachelogger> minor/patch
<apachelogger> (file plugin = file kio slave)
 * apachelogger needs something to eat :O
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: also I hope the muon notifier features better code
<apachelogger> the module init code should have been refactored 3 times over
<JontheEchidna> muon notifier is based on that Event class :P
<apachelogger> line 8 of the patch being where it was made me go :'(
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well,my architecture is fine :P
<apachelogger> only the implementation is spooky
<apachelogger> also after having dealt with overload problems in phonon I'd not overload the event base functions/slots themselfs anymore but provide stubs that can be overloaded
<apachelogger> the event functions ought to then call the stub
<apachelogger> thus forcing the event code always to be executed prevent people from forgetting super::func
<apachelogger> always fun to look at old code ^^
<JontheEchidna> ^^
<apachelogger> notify->setPixmap(KIcon(icon).pixmap(NOTIFICATION_ICON_SIZE));
<apachelogger> knotification api is somewhat fail
<apachelogger> oh now I forgot the lock file
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did I mention that we then need to keep checking?
<freinhard> hi!
<apachelogger> ahoy freinhard
<freinhard> can one interface muon over dbus to trigger package installations?
<freinhard> (easily?)
<apachelogger> depends on whether it is a local deb file or not I think
<freinhard> background: i once started a patch for kde-telepathy to install additional packages, but that one was depending on packagekit which kubuntu doesn't use
<freinhard> no local file, something from an existing repository
<apachelogger> IMHO it would be better to create a plugin infrastructure 
<freinhard> were talking about packages like telepathy-gabble, telepathy-haze which are not part of kde-telepathy
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> freinhard: qapt-batch is your friend
<freinhard> it's the same situation like with amarok: basic functionality is there but if you wan't to play mp3's install some more packages
<apachelogger> I am still not sure this is a durable implemenation
<freinhard> the one amarok uses?
<apachelogger> nah, yours
<apachelogger> then again I do not know the detaisl of your approach
<apachelogger> but...
<freinhard> at the moment there is none for kubuntu, i only did an proof of concept implementation for packagekit
<apachelogger> phonon/gstreamer uses a distribution provided binary to install stuff, so it only calls gstreamer-codec-install with a well defined set of arguments and gstreamer-codec-install does all the distribution dependent work
<freinhard> uah
<freinhard> there should.. there needs to be a desktop standard
<freinhard> thnks for the hint. i'll take a look at gstreamer-codec-install
<apachelogger> freinhard: note that this is tricky to do on a global scale
<apachelogger> foo in opensuse may be called bar in debian
<freinhard> kate stays kate, kopete stays kopete. no need for a 100% solution if a simple one works for 99%
<apachelogger> freinhard: systemsettings or system-settings? ;)
<freinhard> packagers... ;)
<apachelogger> just saying
<freinhard> i know.. the other way would be to do it the microsoft way
<freinhard> just install some kind of "standard" which, in that case, would be the package name for the distribution with the biggest userbase 
<freinhard> so if some auto-install doesn't work, people can start yelling at the packagers of some distribution ;)
<freinhard> or you use some magic with cmake and let the packager override some default package names
<apachelogger> well, the up and coming trend is to map desktop files to packages
<apachelogger> which makes sense given that most of the time you'd want to either install a service/plugin or another app
<apachelogger> so that is a good enough solution for the important use cases
<apachelogger> (of course that also does not work for gstreamer as codecs don't have desktop files though one could argue they should )
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: update-notifier actually watches the apt cache, lib and dpkg lib dirs to detect activity Oo
<apachelogger> really shitty
<JontheEchidna> yup
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I take it if the reboot stuff were to move to muon it'd be easier to check whether stuff is doing stuff?
<JontheEchidna> muon-notifier is really just k-n-h with a different set of Event subclasses
<JontheEchidna> so not really
<apachelogger> meh
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: don't you need to be root to lock the lockfile?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<apachelogger> no solution then
<JontheEchidna> you could probably see if you could lock it with osstat?
<apachelogger> unless we make a dbus helper :S
<JontheEchidna> *os.stat
<apachelogger> -rw-r----- 1 root root 0 Nov 11 17:25 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<apachelogger> you can't do anything with that file
<JontheEchidna> aptdaemon has this fancy bit of pyth0rn to determine who holds the lock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1351080/
<apachelogger> hrrrhrr
<apachelogger> to the hacking lab
 * apachelogger wonders if one can kdirwatch that file
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: looks fancier than it is :P
<ScottK> apachelogger: re 1040259: Apparently if you're in Unity using Quassel the messaging stuff no longer works.
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> post mortem seems appropriate :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: doesn't help though, as I cannot open the file
<ScottK> apachelogger: re 1077538, I think it's quite ugly as is and if it wouldn't be hard to make it nicer, it should be.
<apachelogger> bug 1077538
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1077538 in KdeSudo "Entered kdesudo apt-get -f install in Konsole. kubuntu 12.10" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1077538
<apachelogger> ScottK: needs new strings though
 * apachelogger notes that kdesudo probably should be refactored
<apachelogger> really silly code at parts
<apachelogger> like right after that kFatal there it runs exit(1) rather than qapp->exit()
<ScottK> Right, but even if there's an nice box with an untranslated string, that's still better than a traceback.
<apachelogger> users who don't speak english will go :? eitherway ;)
<apachelogger> anywho, I guess I am saying .. I have no idea how kdesudo's l10n process works
<ScottK> WIth a nice error box you can copy and paste the text into google translate.
<apachelogger> *at all*
 * ScottK neither.
<apachelogger> also I have no clue why I have not moved it to kde
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: why did I not force kdesudo onto kde infrastructure?
<apachelogger> also the lock file business is a dead end
<apachelogger> one needs to be able to open the file to check if it has locks
<apachelogger> so either we also start watching every directory and the world or you need to make some nice thing in qapt
<apachelogger> because really I only care about UI driven updates not triggering the reboot notification ^^
<apachelogger> ScottK: you might want to review http://paste.kde.org/604016/ before I break raring
<ScottK> Does postrm run on package upgrade?
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> http://paste.kde.org/604022/
<apachelogger> from ppa2 to 3 that is
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Next question: Since this is it's own trigger, can we have a different action to restart their session rather than a full reboot?  Reboot isn't actually required.
<apachelogger> we can, that again requires a new string though
<apachelogger> also somewhat excessive additions to kubuntu-notification-helper
<ScottK> Yes, but I think it's a good point of differentiation from the competition.  One doesn't actually need to reboot.
<apachelogger> primary issue is ... since we have no means to detect when a package manager is doing stuff we display the reboot notification when the trigger is touched, if we were to have a logout and a reboot we end up with both being displayed
<ScottK> Also is a restart needed for point release changes, i.e. 4.9.2 -> 4.9.3 or is 4.8 -> 4.9 sufficient?
<apachelogger> worst case kdelibs would get upgraded -> logout notification, dbus gets upgraded -> reboot notification
<apachelogger> ScottK: all upstream changes
<apachelogger> bug 553182 says so
<ScottK> Right, so you'd have to make sure rebooting clears both the logout and reboot notifications.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553182 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "kdelibs point updates should suggest reboot" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553182
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> and IIRC it was about kio slaves become incompatible due to internal changes or something
<ScottK> I see.
<ScottK> Do you trust the bug reporter?
<apachelogger> not really
<apachelogger> but it sounds sane enough :P
<ScottK> OK.
<apachelogger> also regarding notification clearing ... if I am not mistaken you cannot clear notifications
<apachelogger> tray icon wise it would work though
<apachelogger> still a bit of a silly experience
<ScottK> The reboot notification goes away when you reboot.
<ScottK> Doesn't matter if you clicked on it or not.
<apachelogger> nah I mean replace logout with reboot notification
<apachelogger> once it becomes apparent that we need a reboot rather than a logout
<apachelogger> as I said the UI experience there will not be sensible until we have found a way to detect when apt is actually done with doing stuff
<apachelogger> then the helper just needs to evaluate which triggers are there and dispathc the appropiate notifications
<ScottK> Right.
<apachelogger> that however entirely depends on JontheEchidna giving me dbus api :P
<ScottK> I'm sure JontheEchidna can tell you how to do that.  He's managed progress dialogues in Muon Updaters, so clearly he knows how to find 100%.
<apachelogger> ^^
 * apachelogger thinks we need a monochrome plasma theme version of the reboot icon
<apachelogger> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/11/11/plasma-desktopym2523.png
<apachelogger> le ugly
<ScottK> No.  I think the fact that's it's so visible is a feature.
<apachelogger> can be achieved by more sensible means
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK will bbiab.
<ScottK> Or maybe right now.
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/ThemeDetails#.22icons.22_folder
<apachelogger> it's plasma because it is not working
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-04
 * apachelogger shurgs at bug 1194179
<ubottu> bug 1194179 in strigi (Ubuntu) "Strigi won't start: "unknown backend type: clucene"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1194179
<xnox> apachelogger: i'm confused why the user would want strigi without kde.... and also how would one use it =/
<soee> good morning\
<lordievader> Good morning.
<jalcine> Morning!
<jalcine> I really should be sleeping, but the lure of IRC lol
<lordievader> Hey jalcine, how are you? Tired?
<jalcine> I'm actually not too tired
<jalcine> lordievader: water and a bit of classical music always keeps me up
<jalcine> I'm hoping to hel more people online so I can get more in tune with KDE users
<jalcine> *help
<lordievader> jalcine: Your machine runs on water and classical music, nice ;)
<jalcine> Lol that'd be amazing but nah, just a plain i3 8GB here
<apachelogger> xnox: strigi (i.e. strigi-utils, strigi-plugins and strigi-daemon) is not even part of the plasma experience, nepomuk replaced that entirely. libstreams and libstramanalyzer OTOH provide general purpose stdlib c++ API for parsing files, much like taglib except more generic.
<apachelogger> so the actually strigi source package should be removed due to brokeness
<apachelogger> of course I had not had any coffee yet so I may be wrong ;)
 * jalcine slides mug of coffee over to apachelogger
<apachelogger> \o/ thanks
<shadeslayer> morning :)
<shadeslayer> rbelem: happy birthday!
<Riddell> morning all
<Riddell> happy birthday yofel and rbelem!
<valorie> rbelem: I miss you too!
<valorie> and happy birthday to you and Alex
<valorie> and again to yofel
<Riddell> which alex has a birthday?
<valorie> afiestas
<valorie> I guess
<shadeslayer> yep
<valorie> apachelogger threw him a party already 
<valorie> not sure if he got that fine whisky though
<Riddell> Bon aniversari afiestas!
<afiestas> Riddell: hehehehe gràcies ! 
<valorie> very nice to have a triplet birthday!
 * valorie passes afiestas the Balvenie Doublewood and a glass
<smartboyhw> Happy birthday yofel:)
<apachelogger> oh god
<apachelogger> the madness continues
<apachelogger> waaa
 * valorie shares the Balvenie Doublewood with apachelogger
<valorie> here, have a little splash of water with that
<apachelogger> eww, water
<apachelogger> do you want me to rust?
<valorie> fine, neat
<valorie> NO ICE
<apachelogger> https://www.ice.gov/
<valorie> they would be no fun either
<soee> yofel, when do you plan to move 4.11.3 to updates ?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<soee> gi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> het soee`
<BluesKaj> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: who was working on updating KDevelop?
<soee> hat :)
<yofel> soee: tomorrow
<soee> yofel, nice thank you
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nobody that I know of
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> onto it
<yofel> hm.......
<yofel> does someone by chance have an unused n900 that s/he could give/lend me? ^^"
<yofel> I kinda have a problem here... http://yofel.dyndns.org/ext/2013-11-04%2012.43.27.jpg
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1247802] language KCM sets incorrect LANGUAGE @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1247802 (by Gabor Vas)
<apachelogger> yofel: time for a new phone
<apachelogger> IIRC jolla is supposed to come out with their meego bastard thing
<yofel> ack, still need to get my data off the current one though. Can't use usb for.. obvious reasons, and the battery is empty.
<yofel> As one of the pins is broken I'll get a new micro usb jack in town later and solder that on the board. *should* work - I hope
<apachelogger> where's the data stored anyway
<apachelogger> or on what
<smartboyhw> yofel: Install Ubuntu Touch? ;) Or maybe Plasma Active?
<yofel> partly on microSD, partly on internal storage - latter is the hard part, as it includes the phone numbers etc.
<yofel> smartboyhw: uhm, I have a *hardware*, not software issue ;P
<smartboyhw> yofel: I know, I mean after you fixed the phone;)
<apachelogger> yofel: you should learn to sync phone numbas into the cloud
<apachelogger> anyway I should have an n900 somewhere
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> give your data to Google
<shadeslayer> muwhahaha
<yofel> well, I guess the fact that I try not to do that makes me an odd person these days
<apachelogger> well doesn't have to be google really
<apachelogger> not having looked into it at some point phones were able to import vcards, and since everyone can export vcards you don't necessarily need the cloud at all
<shadeslayer> could setup a CardDAV 
<shadeslayer> using kolab
<yofel> good point, I'll look into that
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1247827] plasma-desktop hang. with kernel callstack @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1247827 (by Albert Zeyer)
<shadeslayer> kubotu: np
<shadeslayer> ~np
<shadeslayer> ....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you're telling kubotu no problem?
<kubotu> afternoon, Riddell
<shadeslayer> now playing]
<Riddell> see he likes me :)
<Riddell> aah
<shadeslayer> silly broken bot
<shadeslayer> apachelogger probably fed him too much whisky
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> kubotu: plugin list
<apachelogger> brr
<apachelogger> kubotu: help lastfm
<kubotu> no help for topic lastfm
<apachelogger> kubotu: help
<kubotu> help topics: 10 core modules: auth, basics, config, filters, httputil, irclog, remote, unicode, userdata, wordlist; 56 plugins: alias, autoop, autorejoin, bans, bar, botsnack, chanserv, debug, dns, eightball, excuse, factoids, googlefight, greed, greet, hangman, host, identica, insult, iplookup, karma, keywords, lart, map, markov, modes, newpackage, nickrecover, nickserv, note, poll, q, quote, reaction, remind, ri,
<kubotu> roshambo, rot, rss, salut, script, search, sed, seen, shiritori, spotify, time, topic, translator, tumblr, uno, urban, usermodes, wheeloffortune, wserver, youtube; 32 plugins ignored: use help ignored plugins to see why; 2 plugins failed to load: use help failed plugins to see why (help <topic> for more info)
<apachelogger> kubotu: help failed plugins
<kubotu> shortenurls.rb in /home/apachelogger/rbot/data/rbot/plugins failed with error LoadError: no such file to load -- shorturl
<kubotu> twitter.rb in /home/apachelogger/rbot/data/rbot/plugins failed with error LoadError: no such file to load -- oauth
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no such plugin
<apachelogger> you are drunk
<apachelogger> go to bed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no lastfm plugin? :O
<shadeslayer> It was there
<Riddell> I stopped using lastfm when they killed off the desktop client
<Riddell> I feel a little bad for not just getting a subscription
<Riddell> but only a little
 * shadeslayer just uses spotify now
<Riddell> proprietary software makes me feel dirty
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> the music aint free
<apachelogger> why should the service feeding it to you be? :P
<apachelogger> pyth0rn is giving me headaches
<Riddell> creative vs technical content
<apachelogger> dunno about you, but my code most certainly is proper art
<shadeslayer> heh
 * Riddell strokes apachelogger's goatie
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sm368W0OsHo
<tester56> hi, kubuntu uses for oxygen icons a folder structure like: 8x8, 16x16, ... scalable and this folders contain subfolders like actions, emblems etc. but there are also icon themes that structure in another way (first actions, emblems and then the resolutions) ... now I would like to know: which way the deprecated one?
<Riddell> tester56: oxygen follows the freedesktop icon name spec
<Riddell> if it's the other way around then it's wrong
<tester56> kfaenza from kdelook structes first things like actions etc. and then the resolutions as subfolders
<tester56> Riddell: could you provide a link to that specification?
<Riddell> gg:freedesktop icon name spec
<Riddell> http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/icon-naming-spec-latest.html
<tester56> thank you!
<tester56> Riddell: When the icon theme is changed, the applications categories icons shown in the applications tab of kickoff are changed according to the icon theme. Is this upstream behaviour or part of the kubuntu conifiguration? (asking because in other distros that does not work, I am gald it works in kubuntu thogh :-))
<Riddell> tester56: doesn't sound like one of our patches
<Riddell> tester56: probably something to do with file watches which can be flakey, nice we're doing it right in kubuntu :)
<tester56> but the categories specified for apps is not distro specific? (the things you can define in kmenuedit)
<Riddell> tester56: nope, they're from the freedesktop menu spec
<tester56> Riddell: do you know where the settings of kmenuedit are saved? (both icon settings and categories) 
<Riddell> hmm, is it ~/.config
<Riddell> something like that
<Riddell> again, it'll be in the freedesktop menu spec
<apachelogger> ScottK: did you see a muon notification for available distro upgrade on saucy?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I did test for that and it did appear, I've also seen other people report it appear valorie I think
<apachelogger> I was hoping I am imagining things -.- 
<apachelogger> Riddell, valorie: did you notice anything out of the ordinary when that happened?
<Riddell> apachelogger: nope, press systray icon and upgrade tool appears
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> but it shouldn't happen :P
<apachelogger>     if (exitStatus == 0)
<apachelogger>         m_distUpgradeEvent->show();
<Riddell> what shouldn't?
<apachelogger> it only ever exits with 0 when the python thing actually found a new dist
<apachelogger> Riddell: the notification shouldn't appear
<Riddell> why not?
<apachelogger> they are different noticiations
<Riddell> what is?
<apachelogger> the systray notification
<apachelogger> you can get one for upgrades
<apachelogger> and you can get one for distro upgrades
<Riddell> yes
<apachelogger> the distro upgrade one is bound to python update-manager thingum finding a new_dist
<apachelogger> which it can't because muon does not support checking for devel releases
<apachelogger> so it should not show that notification
<apachelogger> because the python thing never exists with 0 because there is no new dist
<apachelogger> it all makes no sense
<Riddell> it should if there's a new final release
<Riddell> not if there's a devel release
<apachelogger> my point is, it cannot detect the devel release
<apachelogger> it's hardcoded to only check for stable
<Riddell> well yes, that's all anyone running muon cares about
<Riddell> want a devel release use kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade
<apachelogger> right
<apachelogger> so why does the notification come up :P
<tester56> Riddell: thx so far: the menu structure is defined in /etc/xdg/menus/kde4-applications.menu ... but I cannot figure out which file configures the icons for that
<apachelogger> tester56: /usr/share/desktop-directories/ IIRC
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> e.g. Icon=applications-education
<tester56> GREAT: thx guys
<tester56> I really appreciate the great support here!
<Riddell> tester56: it's all in the expectation that you become an elite kubuntu contributor soon :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger any ideas why qapt generates a dbgsym package for each binary package?
<shadeslayer> Instead of just one for the entire source
<yofel> because you're building with pkg-create-dbgsym or something like that?
<apachelogger> because dbgsym works like that :P
<tester56> Riddell: I will try my best ... though I have to learn a lot before ... atm I am busy with graduating from school, but as soon as that is finished I could seriously focus in getting involved ... in the meantime I will try to test and write bug reports
<shadeslayer> yofel: sure, I just thought dbgsym makes one dbg package for each source
<shadeslayer> or atleast that's what I remember?
<ScottK> apachelogger: No.
<yofel> shadeslayer: nope, one for each binary
<Blizzz> i believe my graphics card hates external monitors. fan is going full-steam while cpu tempareture is just below 90°C
<Blizzz> well around 78-85°C
<ovidiu-florin> quick question: whatdo you guys use for IM (instant messaging) ?? What protocol, service?
<ovidiu-florin> besides IRC
<genii> ovidiu-florin: Jabber and ICQ here.
<BluesKaj> ICQ ...wow there's a blast form the past
<genii> BluesKaj: My ICQ number is really old, only 5 digits
<BluesKaj> what jabber client , genii ?
<genii> BluesKaj: Actually right now I'm using btlbee to redirect it to my Quassel
<BluesKaj> tried jabber for a while waaaayback
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-05
<valorie> apachelogger: I fooled it into thinking it was a final release
<apachelogger> valorie: nothing is ever final, who's final?
<valorie> ScottK, I think it was, gave me an entry to put in my accept.hosts file
<apachelogger> actually maybe it'd be final, but then it'd be dead, so probably not final considering there's a relase
<valorie> now I've removed it, so I can't recall what it was exactly
<ScottK> jr set up a fake metarelease file that valorie  pointed at to simulate saucy having been released.
<valorie> looked exactly like it's always looked when I waited for a notification rather than loading up the beta or whatever
<apachelogger> ah, distro upgrade
 * apachelogger almost had  segfault there
<apachelogger> it's just a silly issue
<apachelogger> chances are .1 fixes it though
<apachelogger> or at least makes it less likely
<apachelogger> that is if my guess at the cause is actually right
<apachelogger> and if it's not that it would most likely be a bug in metarelease, which would be odd but at least out of our realm of responsiblity
<apachelogger> -> bed
<valorie> ok, final wasn't the right term, sorry
<valorie> sweet dreams of unicorns
<ahoneybun> on jury duty
<ahoneybun> *oh
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<valorie> oooo, they let you use your phone?
<valorie> that's cool
<valorie> I haven't done jury duty for years
<valorie> and yet some get called every 6 months or so
<valorie> wierd system we have
<ahoneybun> no I'm home now
<ahoneybun> but I got picked out of like  40
<ahoneybun> there are 8 of us in total
<valorie> yes, it's odd how huge the pool is, and then how few are chosen
<valorie> I was on a jury of 8 as well
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader 
<manchicken> !seen jontheechidna
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<manchicken> Anybody seen Jon T?
<ScottK> Not for awhile.
<ahoneybun> hey Riddell 
<ahoneybun> hey valorie I got a answer back about ubuntuguide
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I was just now reading through it
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> what did s/he say?
<ahoneybun> I got 2 emails from different people dealing with it
<ahoneybun> one is a long and the other not so much
<valorie> anything of significance?
<ahoneybun> trying to put it in a pastie
<ahoneybun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6362426/
<ahoneybun> but the short one says we should combine our effects
<valorie> from two different people?
<valorie> your pasted person sounds a bit grumpy
<ahoneybun> yea I think one forwarded the other the email
<valorie> huh
<ahoneybun> he is the main person in charge of the wiki
<valorie> kde bnc was kicking up a fuss
<ahoneybun> I emailed someone and then they forwarded it to the main man
<valorie> ok
<valorie> anyway, I think we should offer to join forces
<valorie> because I like their system
<valorie> and having grumpy people doing side projects sounds like a bad idea anyway
<valorie> too much grumpiness already
<ahoneybun> valorie, well he says he is doing maintenance of the site not really writing on it
<valorie> somebody is doing the writing.....
<ahoneybun> does it have the translation we need?
<ahoneybun> so we want to host the docs there?
<valorie> I don't see any translations for it
<valorie> however, they could install the translation system that the KDE wiki uses
<ahoneybun> oh
<valorie> so I think it would be good to do a nice discussion with them
<valorie> they may not know about the translation tool
<ahoneybun> ok I sent a email about it
<valorie> cool, please CC me on that stuff
<valorie> so I can enter into the conversation
<valorie> sec
<ahoneybun> oh the next email I'll add you into it
<ahoneybun> sorry
<valorie> np; I just thought of it
<valorie> gonna watch the news for a bit; bbl
<ahoneybun> ok
<soee> good morning
<Quintasan> \o
<soee> o/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<menace> how can i change the status of a bug? i added the crash handler text as requested in https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327130
<ubottu> KDE bug 327130 in desktop "crash after clicking on "add widget" after clicking on "activity manager" in the taskbar-widget" [Crash,Unconfirmed]
<apachelogger> menace: you cannot, that's up to a dev/triager
<yossarianuk> hi - a work colleague's machine is having an issue downloading the nvidia package (only) - he tried using additional drivers to install 319.60
<yossarianuk> it just stayed @ 0 %
<yossarianuk> cancelled that,  did apt-get clean -  apt-get update - then tried to download with apt-get -d install nvidia-319-updates
<yossarianuk> it just keeps downloading the package -  over and over (and over, etc) forever
<yossarianuk> its only nvidia packages this is occurring on - other packages download/install fine.
<yossarianuk> any ideas why 
<Riddell> yossarianuk: I don't know I'm afraid, support in #kubuntu
<yossarianuk> ok - i did ask there but didn;t get a solution...
<apachelogger> yossarianuk: -d = download
<apachelogger> as in: download-only
<yossarianuk> apachelogger: sorry i should have said I was using the -d option.
<yossarianuk> it gets to 100% and restarts 
<yossarianuk> only for nvidia packages
<yossarianuk> and only for the driver packages, not the settings package
<yossarianuk> which is odd
<apachelogger> try another mirror then
<apachelogger> kdesudo software-properties-kde
<yossarianuk> ok - will do
<apachelogger> it may well be that the download fails/aborts/corrupts and that's why it tries to download again
<yossarianuk> I'll copy over my sources.list
<yossarianuk> thanks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you test muon from the 2.1 branch?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: some fixes are done?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> lovely
<shadeslayer> and could you reproduce kde bug 327125
<ubottu> KDE bug 327125 in updater "muon-updater never finishes updating packages" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327125
<shadeslayer> because I can, but it should be fixed
<Riddell> I'll try
<shadeslayer> so maybe its just my system being weird
<Riddell> shadeslayer: umm well first thing is muon-updater has the banner saying "A new version of Kubuntu is available." which isn't true
<shadeslayer> I don't have that here
<apachelogger> omgomogmgomg
<apachelogger> Riddell: paste .cache/upstart/startkde.log
<shadeslayer> maybe because of http://pastebin.kde.org/pugpuag13
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sometimes it also gives a python traveback on startup http://pastebin.kde.org/pdpqmrwh4
<apachelogger> Riddell: and try python3 /usr/share/kde4/apps/muon-notifier/releasechecker; echo $?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: snap
<apachelogger> that traceback is normal
<apachelogger> metarelease seems overly shitty
<Riddell> apachelogger: releasechecker gives me that traceback and $? is 1
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> sillest issue in the world
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, startkde.log plz
 * apachelogger ponders enabling debug on releasechecker
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw kde bug 326178 seems like a issue in s-p-k
<ubottu> KDE bug 326178 in discover "No feedback provided when retrieving updated sources after sources change" [Major,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326178
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/startkde.log if you really want it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: discover invokes spk with the flag that makes it not update the cache
<apachelogger> but discover itself does not update the cache
<apachelogger> so no one updates the cache
<shadeslayer> except that I think that s-p-k ignores that flag
<apachelogger> Riddell: it's very fortunate that I removed the related debug ysterday xD
<apachelogger> ok, log doesn't help
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you reproduce the distro version thing across restarts of muon?
<apachelogger> easy enough to tesT?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> I cannot
<shadeslayer> I am on trusty
<apachelogger> and trust doesnt have spk?
<Riddell> apachelogger: it sometimes has that new disto notice and sometimes gives the python traceback
<apachelogger> that's better than what I get
<apachelogger> lemme fix you up a new relesechecker real quick
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: all I get is the traceback and no new release
<apachelogger> actually
<shadeslayer> because I am on the latest release maybe?
<apachelogger> Riddell: export DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=1
<apachelogger> Riddell: then try to trigger the bogus notification and paste the CLI output
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: for spk? what?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for muon checking release
<apachelogger> I am talking about spk with you and about relesechecking with Riddell :P
<apachelogger> see, I am supposed to get confused, not you :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365144/
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh and please open ksysguard and filter for muon ... check that there is only ever one python3 running
 * apachelogger needs to fix his name resolution
<apachelogger> hm
<Riddell> apachelogger: looks like only one python3 is run, tried it three times
 * genii kicks repeatedly and viciously at his Muon
<apachelogger> what if it is not the script that causes the race condition but metarelease itself
<apachelogger> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<apachelogger> or what if it used to be a script race and I turned it into a thread race yesterday
<Riddell> you are making muon threaded?
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365183/
<apachelogger> no, metareleas is threaded
<apachelogger> in the worst possible way
<apachelogger> __init__ starts download in a thread
<apachelogger> but there is no way to tell when that thread/download is done through inter-locking because metarelease is no qobject or has callbacks or anything
<apachelogger> so if you call download while the threaded download is running it will most certainly have reentrancy problems because download most likely writes to members (most certainly bool downloading)
<apachelogger> all of the above is why sane code would not flipping thread a function call through __init__
<apachelogger> but how oftne do I get to deal with sane code :(
<apachelogger> interestingly enough aptdaemon-packagekit compat thing also manually calls download() so it supposedly has the same problem
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: please try that new releasechecker see if it also exhibits the problem
<Riddell> apachelogger: on the pastebin?
<apachelogger> yeah
<Riddell> ok, am also following frameworks meeting, will be slow
<Riddell> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6365229/
<apachelogger> Riddell: still reproting bogus availability?
 * apachelogger needs to figure out how ubuntu checks for releases
<Riddell> the same way isn't it?
<apachelogger> well, but what calls it
<Riddell> apachelogger: release upgrade banner does not show yay
<apachelogger> the only reference I found was the packagekit compat and I am not sure that is used
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell: best try for the next hour or so :P
<apachelogger> so I think it can be a file race, but I turned it into a thread race yesterday, which made it more reliably reproducible
<apachelogger>         # this is needed because gtk is not thread-safe
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> so this is really how they are using it
<apachelogger> basically a 1 second timer calling a function to check if the other thread is done yet
 * apachelogger has headache now
<davmor2> apachelogger: stop banging your head on the desk then
<apachelogger> butbutbut
<apachelogger> Riddell: git pull
<apachelogger> should be fixed again
<Riddell> apachelogger: muon?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> alas, you can still get a race however it's extremely unlikely and not very trivial to prevent
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: +    # MetaReleaseCore internally runs .download() in a thraed. It has however no
<shadeslayer> thraed
<shadeslayer> ...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm I'm having it hang on Loading Software List http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/muon.png
<shadeslayer> same as me then
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz comment on https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327125
<ubottu> KDE bug 327125 in updater "muon-updater never finishes updating packages" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you try deleting a PPA from muon-discover -> Sources
<shadeslayer> because it crashes for me here
<shadeslayer> I can also not disable PPA's in discover by unchecking the tickbox next to them
<shadeslayer> see KDE bug 327178
<ubottu> KDE bug 327178 in discover "Cannot disable extra PPA's under "Sources tab"" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327178
 * Riddell tries
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes I get a crash on deleteing one
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep, that's another one
<shadeslayer> haven't reported a bug for that one
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is there a bug or shall I report one?
<Riddell> ok I'll do it
<shadeslayer> http://pastebin.kde.org/poatgfnaf#line-84
<shadeslayer> go ahead
<shadeslayer> hummm
<shadeslayer> works for me now
<shadeslayer> okay nope
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kde bug 327179
<ubottu> KDE bug 327179 in discover "Crash when deleteing a PPA from muon-discover sources" [Crash,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327179
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz install dbg symbols?
<Riddell> ah hmm, it's self compiled
<Riddell> hmm crash seems to be in qt
<shadeslayer> more like libqapt?
<shadeslayer> #6  0x00007f298713ceaf in debListParser::LoadReleaseInfo(pkgCache::PkgFileIterator&, FileFd&, std::string) () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libapt-pkg.so.4.12
<shadeslayer> for me
<Riddell> nothing about qapt in my backtrade, maybe you should add yours to the bug report
<shadeslayer> will do once I compile qapt with dbg symbols
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I have a fix for the crash-on-removing-ppa's
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://pastebin.kde.org/pczpi1lkq
<shadeslayer> ideally I'd disable the add source button till the user is done adding everything, or, only reload the list once the user is done adding everything
<shadeslayer> ScottK: Riddell what's the policy on LGPL libs linking against openSSL?
<soee> ee does the muon updater works ?
<soee> looks like ... not
<shadeslayer> soee: still fixing things
<shadeslayer> 2.1 branch has alot of fixes
<soee> shadeslayer, ok :) for me its not a problem :) i can do updates from muon or terminal -.-
<soee> just clicked now updater when i saw it 
<soee> thers no 4.11.3 release info yet ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: LGPL is fine with SSL I'm pretty sure
<shadeslayer> ack
<shadeslayer> d_ed is/was moaning about how the qcal ssl plugin is split from qca2
<shadeslayer> on the ktp mailing list
<shadeslayer> and I was curious as to why it's split into its own plugin when according to him it was inside qca2 at one point
<shadeslayer> anyway, dinner
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so GPL code can us eit
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so GPL code can use it
<Riddell> Qt was GPL until recently
<Riddell> many applications are GPL
<shadeslayer> ack
<mamarley> debfx: I just posted an updated Upstart script for Quassel.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quassel/+bug/1244036
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1244036 in quassel (Ubuntu) "Quasselcore should use an Upstart script instead of a sysv initscript" [Undecided,In progress]
<mamarley> It uses start-stop-daemon now, so it should solve the problem you were having.
<mamarley> Also, I had to hardcode the path to quasselcore, otherwise start-stop-daemon wouldn't find it.
<mamarley> Sorry for the delay; I have been quite busy with school.
<mamarley> ScottK: You might be interested in this too^
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-06
<ScottK> mamarley: Thanks.  Since debfx  tested it before, I'll let him have first crack at it.
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Pretty sure it's OK.
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> can someone try to run the nepomuk kcm in 4.11.3? Here running 'kcmshell4 nepomuk' gives me a frozen window
<soee> yofel, if you tell me that i can upgrade my machine @ work :D
<soee> 4.11.3 officially released ?
<vHanda> Nothing has changed in the nepomuk kcm for 4.11.3
<valorie> released by KDE
<valorie> ....
<yofel> vHanda: probably, but then I wonder why it's hanging. (I was trying to stop it in an attempt to kill virtuoso)
<yofel> if only I could tell virtuoso to not run while on battery :S
<vHanda> Indexing doesn't run when on battery
<vHanda> queries and all, yes. Anyway, we're working on a replacement so this should get a lot better.
<yofel> yeah, but nepomuk isn't doing anything as far as I can tell. It's just virtuoso-t using 100% cpu
<vHanda> then that's virtuoso going mad, just kill it
<vHanda> It has a nack for doing that at times :/
<yofel> yeah, SIGKILL helped :/
<yofel> now the kcm works again ^^
<vHanda> urgh, virtuoso
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Mamarok> claydoh: /me grrrmls at Basil Chupin on the ML, should we drop him a note? That guy is not even using Kubuntu
<apachelogger> uhhh, drama?
<apachelogger> "Your signature line tells me that you are from Holland - Utrecht, the 
<apachelogger> place where my wife's god-daughter (and our 'unofficial niece') was 
<apachelogger> married to Jarno [but both who now live in Melbourne, Australia]."
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> claydoh: Mamarok: ask him to refrain from posting until such time that he actually uses kubuntu maybye?
<apachelogger> and inform him that his life story aint not belonging on no mailing list
<BluesKaj> but he has such an interesting life , he just wants to share it with everyone :)
<apachelogger> he can gladly share it on the facebookz or something
<BluesKaj> I'm sure he already does , but he's more special than the rest of us so we deserve to hear all about it, don't you understand ? :)_
<apachelogger> "Ask release team about possibility of a .10.1 ISO for kubuntu and ubuntustudio" <- ScottK shadeslayer_ Riddell did anything come out of that?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: IIRC you said that updating via installer works
<shadeslayer_> so I did not pursue that
<apachelogger> mh, k
<benvantende> hey kubuntu devs
<benvantende> since a few months i get this purple background with video's. a bit randomly. i could not find that as an issue somewhere. does that sound familiar?
<soee> graphic card issue benvantende  ?
<apachelogger> define purple background please
<shadeslayer_> the ubuntu wallpaper xD
<benvantende> lol
<soee> also what videos ?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: prepping a mail to -devel and -users on UEFI
<apachelogger> "Create a comprehensive guide on how to install despite broken UEFI"
<soee> maybe they are just encoded wrong
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: ack
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: I wonder where to put such a guide
<apachelogger> or whether it would suffice to detail that in the mail
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: maybe a announcement on kubuntu.org as well
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: wiki?
<apachelogger> wiki aint for users :P
<apachelogger> question is
 * shadeslayer_ is feeling poorly today, not going to be online for long
<apachelogger> how detailed should we go there anyway
<Mamarok> claydoh: sent a mail, you should see it in -owner
<benvantende> no, it comes as a layer behind the video and also disappears again. in full screen i can see the video darkens. so with all youtube (html 5) and vimeo
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: because if we assume: must install with updates or you are screwed, then that can just be outlined in the mail really
<apachelogger> manual repair is somewhat tricky anyway
<shadeslayer_> "No one tested stuff on EFI, some details about post install issue, fix pushed, two ways to fix, document both fixes"
<shadeslayer_> fine, the less technical people will just reinstall, the more technically able people with try recovery
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> we could also write a scripty to attempt fixing that
<apachelogger> but chances are that goes wrong and then it's even more screwed :P
<shadeslayer_> ^^
<apachelogger> benvantende: how do you see it if it is behind the video?
<benvantende> apachelogger: ahaaa well it extends a little bit beyond the border of the video. taking a screenshot does not work, because that seems to redraw the screen 
<benvantende> apachelogger: so ok. it is hard to say if it as a layer behind. could be on top too.
<apachelogger> sounds like a driver bug if a screen redraw fixes it
<apachelogger> `ubuntu-bug video` should bring up an appropriate bug report screen
<benvantende> ok
<benvantende> but does not sound familiar?
<benvantende> Package video does not exist.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6370898/
<apachelogger> benvantende: nope
<apachelogger> benvantende: maybe it was ubuntu-bug display
<apachelogger> well, if all else fails, try to find out what graphics driver you have and report a bug against that ;)
<apachelogger> -> afk
<benvantende> ok tHNx
<apachelogger> ScottK, shadeslayer, Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6371017/ announcement mail
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'd get rid of "the final version of" as that sounds like there might be other versions
<Riddell> apachelogger: where do you expect to put that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: -devel -users
<Riddell> apachelogger: and kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> maybe update the release page too
<apachelogger> did that aready
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: travel funds approved!
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: by Canonical?
<Riddell> yep
<ovidiu-florin> yeeey
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: thanks for the news
<ovidiu-florin> KDE 4.11.3 was released. Is it available in backports already?
<Riddell> I've not looked at it at all, been working on kde frameworks coinstallability
<soee> its i ninjas ppa :)
<soee> im using it since 2 days on saucy. works perfect
<yofel> saucy is done and needs to be copied, raring needs testing, precise needs fixing
 * Riddell high fives yofel 
<genii> Hm. Maybe the #kubuntu !contribute factoid needs updating. It's pretty Ubuntu-centric.
<Riddell> hi bukai :)
<bukai> Riddell:  hi
<Riddell> bukai: are you going to become an elite kubuntu contributor? 
<bukai> Riddell: yes , but i need some help regarding how to proceed.
<bukai> Riddell: i am really eager to contribute and become an elite contributor.
<Riddell> sweet
<Riddell> I need to run off now but there's others about or I'll be back later this evening
<bukai> Riddell: ok :)
<debfx> mamarley: sorry, forgot about your upstart script. the problem was that I've tested it with precise. newer upstart version call initgroups() so that should be fine.
<debfx> still need to test it though
<debfx> ScottK: do you have an unpushed quassel bzr branch or should I just import the latest version?
<mamarley> debfx: Using start-stop-daemon doesn't seem to cause any problems, so should I just stick with that?
<genii> "Begin 64-Bit Download" at http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block is broken. Url has raring in the path but saucy iso file 
<eagles0513875> genii: you beat me to it lol
<eagles0513875> genii: according to launchpad Riddell seems to be in charge of the site not sure who else has access to it
<eagles0513875> genii: bug already reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/1248656
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1248656 in Kubuntu Website "Kubntu 64bit download link not working" [Undecided,New]
<apachelogger> yofel: https://trello.com/c/6YqRWWdd
<eagles0513875> apachelogger: are you able to fix something on the kubuntu website?
<Riddell> eagles0513875: what's up?
<eagles0513875> Riddell: its a rather urgent bug the 64bit iso on the download page the button is pointing to raring with nothign there
<eagles0513875> bug 1248656
<ubottu> bug 1248656 in Kubuntu Website "Kubuntu 64bit download link not working" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1248656
<Riddell> eagles0513875: how's it now?
<eagles0513875> thanks :) Riddell its working now
<eagles0513875> whats the normal procedure for website bugs? just to file a bug on launchpad?
<Riddell> eagles0513875: and ping someone here
<Riddell> so you did good :)
<eagles0513875> :) I am wondering if that should be added on the website somewhere. especially now that a 3rd party has taken over maintaining kubuntu etc instead of canonical
<valorie> I got hit with the muon updating bug -- 5 mins and it's still grayed out and working away with no progress
<valorie> also grayed out: the cancel button
<Riddell> valorie: fix may well be in 2.1 branch if you want to test a git compile
<Riddell> eagles0513875: no third party, kubuntu is still incharge of kubuntu
<valorie> hmm, so that means uninstall muon, and then compile muon from git?
<Riddell> just compile muon from git and install that over the package
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> I'll check the muon techbase for details
<eagles0513875> Riddell: hopefully with ikonia mentoring me ill be able to package stuff for the community :) 
<Riddell> that would be awesome
<Riddell> calligra needs done :) 
<Riddell> (it's a beast)
<eagles0513875> :) also mysql workbench
<eagles0513875> we have 5.2.47 latest is 6.0.7
<eagles0513875> probably be best to get that pushed upstream?
<Riddell> that's up to the server team, I assume they have their reasons
<eagles0513875> Riddell: workbench is a GUI front end though not server side
<yofel> apachelogger: I know - what should we do about merging? AFAIK nothing got done and I was busy with 4.11.3
<apachelogger> yofel: I think the conclusion was to not merge at all
<yofel> if we had a conclusion then I missed it - though I guess nobody doing anything would be a conclusion of some sort
<valorie> I asked for a conclusion on the list and got no reply
<apachelogger> which is the conclusion :P
<valorie> and yet the consensus seemed to be 'merge when it seems a good idea'
<valorie> which is why I asked
<apachelogger> FWIW considering the amount of weird regressions we get out of merging it doesn't seem like the worst of ideas for 14.04
<yofel> well, we could still do a comparison with debian later on to cherry pick some fixes
<yofel> full merging is generally full of regressions :S
<apachelogger> yah
<valorie> i'm in the build folder of muon after cloning, but I've forgotten how to change to 2.1 branch
<valorie> and then: 
<valorie> cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=DebugFull ..
<valorie> make && sudo make install
<valorie> ?
<valorie> muon isn't ON techbase, btw
<valorie> which is a bit weak
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-07
<valorie> http://pastebin.kde.org/pdtbrlrdb
<valorie> gotta go, but i'll look for hints for what I did wrong/forgot
<claydoh> Mamarok: sorry for the delay, just finishing a vacation. I can't find the email in question, but a note to him might be advisable. 
 * claydoh catches up on the list
 * claydoh needs to get back into the swing of things
 * jalcine wants to get into the swing of things
<ahoneybun> hey valorie 
<ahoneybun> oh
<manchicken> apachelogger: Thanks for the help
<manchicken> apachelogger: I've got a working build again, now I'm just chasing down a series of crashes. The scenario you found a while back when you cancel immediately after starting the program is still happening, and I'm having all sorts of fun chasing it around.
<ScottK> debfx: Just import the latest.
<claydoh> Mamarok: perhaps the basil situation has cleared itself ? I don't think that we should worry about chatter of other distros, for example they do discuss us in  the english opensuse list, not necessarily in a negative fashion.
<claydoh> That thread was far too confusing, I think I could have summed it up in a short, clear paragraph lol
<Mamarok> claydoh: well, it did not, as this idiot now makes a mess about it
<claydoh> Mamarok: "Bas, I can see that Felix has offered his expertise to help you out with 
<claydoh> your requirements so I will let him do just that if that's all right 
<claydoh> with you."
<Mamarok> read all the mails, including those to -owner...
<claydoh> bas = bas roufs, not basil chupin, that part confused me for  a sec
<Mamarok> I did send him a private mail with copy to -owner, which only we moderators receive, but he managed to think this was a public mail and sent a copy of it to the list
<Mamarok> *headdesk*
<claydoh> Oh, well it's done for the time being. 
<claydoh> and to think I may in the future move to Australia and be in clser proximity to him
<Mamarok> you may? Interesting :)
<claydoh> a redhead is involved :D
<claydoh> she just went back from a visit here, now to save for a trip there
<Mamarok> congratulations in order?
<claydoh> Mamarok: not yet, still have to scrape money up to finally get the divorce. The Ex left, but doesn't want to foot any bills lol
<lordievader> Good morning.
<benvantende> morning people
<Peace-> guys i have a very big problem with usb 
<Peace-> they work for some time then they are dead
<Peace-> #kernel ?
<Peace-> reboot
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> Riddell, shadeslayer, ScottK: so ... yay or nay to the mail?
<apachelogger> also I remembered that we shoudl slap a thread on kubuntuforums
<Riddell> apachelogger: yay
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: looks good to me
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and it's fine for GPL code to depend on a package that is LGPL and links to openssl?
<shadeslayer> ( GPL code doesn't link to openssl code )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm, maybe not
<Riddell> what's the case?
<shadeslayer> see ktp mailing list
<shadeslayer> auth handler needs qca2 + ssl plugin
<apachelogger> *plugin*
<apachelogger> if $thing works without $plugin then there is no license tie between $thing and $plugin
<apachelogger> $thing *linking* against $plugin *linking* against openssl, $thing would not work without openssl thus there is a license tie
<shadeslayer> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-telepathy/2013-November/010409.html
<Riddell> yes (as long as you can argue it's not a derived work)
<apachelogger> ^ it's definitely not derived as long as A works without B, B is however a derived work of A when B is a plugin for A
<apachelogger> if B is not a plugin for A there's also not tie there (e.g. when A would dlopen B and manually resolve symbols - as long as A still works without B)
<apachelogger> really the question you have to ask is "does A work without B"
<shadeslayer> As documented by the thread, A does not work without B
<shadeslayer> causes crashes
<apachelogger> claydoh: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?64098-Installing-Kubuntu-13-10-on-UEFI-SecureBoot-Systems you may want to sticky that or something
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, depends on why it crashes
<apachelogger> but if it crashes because it tries to load the plugin and can't find it then one could very likely argue for dervied work
<d_ed> hey, I was summoned?
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> if it however crashes because there simply is no plugin then it's rather hard to argue for dervied work
<apachelogger> d_ed: why does qca make apps crash without the openssl plugin?
<apachelogger> is it because it must find it or because there is no plugin in general
<d_ed> if you ever call QCA::fromDER() it explodes. 
<shadeslayer> d_ed: I wish I had detachable ears
<d_ed> we have a runtime guard from 0.6.3 onwards
<d_ed> but then it will just not work instead of crashing
<d_ed> which isn't exactly better
<apachelogger> d_ed: what's the bt though
<d_ed> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=326948
<ubottu> KDE bug 326948 in auth-handler "ktp-auth-handler: Segmentation fault" [Crash,Resolved: duplicate]
<apachelogger> creepy codez
<apachelogger> d_ed: that seems like a bug in qca though ;)
<d_ed> well... part of the code it's using is missing.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no derived work ... it crashes because it has no keycontext provider, not specifically because it has no openssl plugin
<shadeslayer> 'keycontext provider" ?
<apachelogger> plugin interface type it appears
<apachelogger> if I write a plugin that implements a keycontext it would not crash
<apachelogger> so it is not derived work of openssl
<apachelogger> it is however badly written code because it crashes :P
<d_ed> well, I want it to stop crashing.
<shadeslayer> and it seems like a run time dependency to me, so I'm curious as to whether or not we can add it to Recommends
<d_ed> or the depends.
<d_ed> because it depends on it to run
<apachelogger> d_ed: that's a bug IMO
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: recommends probably is an option
<apachelogger> OTOH
<apachelogger> there are more pluing interfaces than that one so recommends may be excessive from a QCA pov
<apachelogger> i.e. if you don't need the key interface rubbish you don't need openssl specifically
<apachelogger> it's as if libphonon recommended libphononqml
<apachelogger> well not really, but equally excessive :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: IMHO the recommends ought to be on auth-handler
<apachelogger> in fact there it can be a depends
<shadeslayer> that's what I'm proposing
<apachelogger> ah, I thought for QCA
<shadeslayer> but I was unsure of the legalese
<shadeslayer> no, see my original question
<shadeslayer> GPL code depends on LGPL package that depends on openssl
<apachelogger> packaging has no implications on legal here :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no it doesn't
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> Mamarok: anything I need to do with this pesky Basil chap?
<apachelogger> if there wasn't a bug in QCA it would not crash, so ktp would not crash so there is no argument for dervied work
<apachelogger> ktp doesn't specifically require openssl
<shadeslayer> right
<apachelogger> it requires a QCA plugin that implements the keycontext plugin such that fromDER does something useful
<d_ed> and is there anything apart from openssl that actually does that?
<apachelogger> whether that plugin is openssl or mylittlepony doesn't matter to KTP
<apachelogger> d_ed: dunno, from a legal pov it doesn't matter though
<d_ed> as I understand it, it's like us depending on phonon - but only phonon-gstreamer existing..with no-one pulling it in.
<apachelogger> d_ed: if you had no phonon backend you would still work
<apachelogger> you would not produce sound or whatever
<apachelogger> but you would not crash
<apachelogger> so not a derived work
<Mamarok> Riddell: no, I hope he understood the problem by now...
<apachelogger> d_ed: but as I said, ktp-auth depending/recommending openssl is fine because of the status quo that you *want* it so that the user is happy
<apachelogger> you don't actually *need* it to work
<Riddell> Mamarok: thanks for handling it
<Mamarok> Riddell: that's the least I can do :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: which is why I was saying a recommends will be fine as well?
<apachelogger> yeah well
<apachelogger> I'd go depends TBH
<shadeslayer> fine with me either way
<apachelogger> supposedly there is no GUI message explaining why a feature does not behave as expected by the user, so I'd simply avoid that alltogether
<gnumdk> Is there any reason kubuntu ship an older version of phonon?
<shadeslayer> d_ed: Canon Rock
<Riddell> gnumdk: it ships 4.6.0 which was the newest version when we released
<gnumdk> ok
<gnumdk> Cool :)
<gnumdk> Because 4.7 is broken with pulseaudio :)
<gnumdk> Backporting to 4.6 on arch fix my issue, going to report bug
<apachelogger> gnumdk: what be the issue?
<gnumdk> volume isn't changed 
<gnumdk> from amarok or dragonplayer
<apachelogger> you have to update phonon-gstreamer/phonon-vlc as well
<gnumdk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327279
<ubottu> KDE bug 327279 in general "Volume control is broken with pulseaudio" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<gnumdk> apachelogger: using ArchLinux so up to date ;) As i was sure Kubuntu was not broken, i tried to downgrade phonon
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK ktp-auth-handler awaiting approval in the SRU queue
<shadeslayer> bug 1249014
<ubottu> bug 1249014 in ktp-auth-handler (Ubuntu Saucy) "[SRU] kde-telepathy-auth-handler does not depend on libqca2-plugin-ossl" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249014
<Riddell> shadeslayer: Test Case TBD?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yes, waiting on d_ed
<shadeslayer> ktp contactlist still connects without the ssl plugin
<shadeslayer> though it should throw a warning dialog 
 * Riddell wanders off to barcelona
<shadeslayer> Riddell: :D
<ovidiu-florin> how does the kubuntu packaging take place?
<shadeslayer> magically?
<shadeslayer> yofel: should I run the script for 4.12
<shadeslayer> or do we want to merge thingums from debian first
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, apachelogger and me talked about it yesterday and pretty much decided not to *merge*
<yofel> we can look for packaging fixes later
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> running scripty then
<yofel> so go ahead
<shadeslayer> it's not funny how muon has very obvious bugs
<shadeslayer> for eg. the package states are flags everywhere except in muonstrings.cpp where it's treated as a enum causing weird issues in the ui
<shadeslayer> then someone forgot to document the Package::Held enum as a string
<shadeslayer> causing empty strings in the dialog that shows you what's going to be committed
<shadeslayer> yofel: which files does one usually copy for a new release?
<shadeslayer> kdesc-packages-foo and kdesc-dev-latest-foo ?
<yofel> kde-sc-dev-latest-saucy.txt, you generate kdesc-packages-trusty.txt with kdesc-package-names
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/libkomparediff2/".
<shadeslayer> we should make kubuntu-initial-upload gracefully fail for new packages
<shadeslayer> yofel: fwiw I see alot of debcommit: unable to determine commit message using bzr
<shadeslayer> Try using the -m flag.
<shadeslayer> okay, I have to leave
<shadeslayer> yofel: plz be running the script :)
<ahoneybun> hello
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1249094] qt4-designer segfaults in QMetaObject::indexOfSignal @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1249094 (by SimonW)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-08
<manchicken> Argh... I'm having a hard time debugging this crash.
<manchicken> I can't replicate it in the debugger... it only seems to crash if you close the program IMMEDIATELY upon start.
<manchicken> w00t! Crash resolved!
<manchicken> Now to fix the problem of libqapt not removing non-sources.list sources.
<manchicken> But that's for another day... bed time now.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Mamarok> claydoh: you might want to answer Basil, I am off for the day
 * Mamarok goes to sell Single Malt whiskey :)
<soee> hiho
<jalcine> and away!
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader, pretty good ;) thanks you ?
<lordievader> Doing ok.
<Quintasan> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/11/08/plasma-desktopzS2046.png
<Quintasan> Why are my icons colorful again?
<mamarley> I liked the old colorful icons.
<soee> Quintasan, dont know but i had those whn i killed kded process P:)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you update kdeconnect-kde ?
<shadeslayer> to 0.4.1 in trusty
 * shadeslayer doesn't have upload rights
<shadeslayer> xnox: plz update bzr branches when you do no change uploads for boost
<soee> shadeslayer, are there any plans to backport 4.12 beta for saucy ?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> once it's packaged for trusty
<ovidiu-florin> via backports?
<soee> think so
<ovidiu-florin> what about kdeconnect?
<shadeslayer> via backports PPA, yeah
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: I don't have upload rights for that
<shadeslayer> waiting on Riddell to upload that
<shadeslayer> could go and physically poke him to do that
<ovidiu-florin> please do
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<ovidiu-florin> my android updates for kde Connect are going ahead of Kubuntuy
<xnox> shadeslayer: which branches.
<shadeslayer> xnox: kubuntu packaging branches
<xnox> shadeslayer: which ones.
<shadeslayer> xnox: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers
<xnox> shadeslayer: specifically which one did you spot that was not updated.
<shadeslayer> kdepimlibs
<yofel> xnox: whatever Vcs-Bzr points to
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and could you look at the feasability of SRU'ing kdeconnect to saucy?
<xnox> shadeslayer: i don't update any branches for no-change rebuild.
<yofel> lag -.-
<shadeslayer> xnox: right, causes our automation scripts to fail
<shadeslayer> so please do next time :)
<xnox> shadeslayer: it doesn't scale, because across all of them (a) i don't have write access to all of them (b) sometimes they are behind archive, or with unstaged changes (c) missing tags
<xnox> shadeslayer: i've tried automating no-change rebuilds around Vcs-Bzr branches, but that failed horibly.
<xnox> shadeslayer: at the moment I do no-change rebuilds against the archive, such that I'm sure I only upload a _no change_ to the archive.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: where's the package?
<xnox> shadeslayer: where are there "automation" scripts?
<xnox> shadeslayer: e.g. for autosyncs -> bump from: 1.0-8 -> 1.0-8build1 causes autosync to still work.
<xnox> shadeslayer: it's not considered modified in ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://127.0.0.1:8000/kdeconnect-kde_0.4.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> erm
<Riddell> mm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://192.168.1.50:8000/
<yofel> xnox: our kde packaging scripts do a safety check by comparing changelogs, if the archive has more entries the package is skipped and needs to be fixed by hand
<xnox> shadeslayer: is there anything we can do, to easy the situation? it literary no-harm in auto-importing no-change rebuild changelog entry and/or dropping it, as long as the version is bumped.
<Riddell> you try to get me to ddos my own computer!
<xnox> yofel: where are those scripts?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://192.168.1.50:8000/kdeconnect-kde_0.4.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<xnox> yofel: where is their output?
<yofel> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation
<shadeslayer> hehe
<xnox> yofel: it's like first time I hear about them.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: got it?
<yofel> xnox: could be that it really is the first time, they're not that old
<yofel> xnox: maybe we could make the script more intelligent by ignoring rebuilds, though I'm not sure how to correctly detect those
<xnox> yofel: if the diff only has "debian/changelog" in it, it was a no-change rebuild.
<yofel> that kinda makes sense :D
<xnox> yofel: unpack debian source package, fetch the changelog & auto-commit it and push back.
<xnox> yofel: if there are any other changes (e.g. changes in debian/control) bail.
<xnox> yofel: where is the output of those scripts? published anywhere? or does one need to run it?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploaded
<shadeslayer> cool, thx
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thoughts about SRU'ing to Saucy
<shadeslayer> I see some minor string changes, but I'd consider them bug fixes
<Riddell> shadeslayer: as I understand it the version in saucy has significant issues
<shadeslayer> right
<Riddell> but not having a fancy phone I've never used it and I won't be able to test it
<shadeslayer> jussi and I can test
<shadeslayer> and other folks here I believe
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's quite a diff though
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdeconnect-kded.po and kdeconnect-kcm.po translations have gone, presumably that's intended
<yofel> xnox: one would need to run it, though the script mostly is a batch of some launchpad interaction and subprocess calls, so what you see is mostly the bzr and debuild output during run, with a summary of any errors at the end
<yofel> xnox: we already do a packaging diff check for SRU packages, so I'll be able to base the check on that. Thanks for the pointer
<yofel> bbl
<xnox> yofel: yeah, there is no way to enforce committing no-change rebuilds to VCS. Given that they can touch in excess of 100s of packages, and only a fraction of them have packaging branches.
<ovidiu-florin> hey guys, can I ask for your help? regarding school.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yep
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: -offtopic ?
<ovidiu-florin> thought
<ovidiu-florin> so
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so I think it's a case of writing a decent SRU bug report so it's clear to ScottK or whoever why it's needed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: checkout bug 1244064
<ubottu> bug 1244064 in kdeconnect-kde (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Protocol mismatch saucy and android play store versions" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1244064
<shadeslayer> Who wants to SRU muon?
<shadeslayer> there is a 2.1.1 release
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ScottK libmuonprivate2 in binary new
<ScottK> New soname in a third digit point release?
<ScottK> Sigh.
<yofel> o.O - seriously, why?
<yofel> shadeslayer: ^
<ScottK> We need to SRU 2.1.1, so this is seriously a problem.
<ScottK> New cmake
<debfx> why does it even need a soname? just put it into usr/lib/muon/ and be done with it
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ^^^ yes.  please.
<ScottK> apachelogger: ^^^ were you working on muon?
<mamarley> Any news on the Quassel Upstart script?
<ScottK> Still waiting for debfx , IIRC.
 * ScottK LOLs https://web.archive.org/web/20060106235729/http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-commitment.php
<volkan> hi, i also posted to kubuntu-users, but i wanna write here as well.
<volkan> is there any reason for kde 4.11.3 update did not arrive for Kubuntu?
<soee> volkan, there are not moved to update syet
<soee> but they are ready
<volkan> soee: hmm ok thanks for answer
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-09
<valorie> hmmm, upon updates and rebooting, my weird second screen came back
<valorie> very odd that kscreen keeps ignoring my settings, and just as weird that it thinks I have two screens on my one laptop
<shadeslayer> ScottK: not new, someone ( possibly me ) didn't update the lib version in the 2.1 release because we needed 2.1 out ( the install file is exactly the same as 2.1 ) 
<shadeslayer> yep, I didn't bump it in 2.1
<manchicken> 'evening.
<ahoneybun> hey man
<ahoneybun> manchicken, 
<manchicken> hiya
<manchicken> Man, Muon is really messed up, no?
<manchicken> Trying to do updates it screws up this environment.
<manchicken> I suppose it's possible that this libqapt testing I've been doing may have borked something in my environment, but this just seems odd.
<manchicken> Anybody seen JonT in a while?
<manchicken> apachelogger: I'm thinking for the libqapt stuff, I'm probably going to refactor things a bit. I'm going to go into the SourcesListPrivate class group entries with files, and I'm going to then make the SourcesList::save() method iterate through each file and perform the save on that file individually.
<valorie> I tried to build the new muon branch but ran into errors
<valorie> and got no reply here
<manchicken> What kind of errors?
<manchicken> I wonder if the new Muon is using the new libqapt.
<valorie> I'll have to try to make again; cloning and changing branches worked fine
<valorie> maybe my cmake line was wrong, but I asked here and got no answer
<valorie> I used cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=DebugFull in the build folder
<manchicken> Well I'd need to see what your error is. Also, keep in mind that this is a global team and timezones are very much in place.
<valorie> http://pastebin.kde.org/pr2orntvc
<manchicken> Have you sent anything to the mailing list?
<valorie> oh yes, I know
<valorie> I wasn't sure that testing would still be useful
<valorie> I did get updates to muon today
<valorie> from apt-get
<valorie> anyway, had stuff every night this week, so testing time has been a bit short
<manchicken> Do you have libqoauth1 and libqoauth-dev installed? I've never built muon, but that is what I would look at with that build error
<valorie> I think this is the weekend of the bughunt in Munich? too
<valorie> ah, I'll try that
<manchicken> It could be.
<valorie> I did apt-get install build-essential muon
<manchicken> For me, this is the weekend of geocaching in Woodbridge, VA :)
<manchicken> Yeah, you are going to be missing a bunch of dev packages.
<manchicken> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Distributions/Debian
<valorie> build-essential should pull those in, correct?
<valorie> I was missing the dev package
<valorie> pfff
<manchicken> No
<manchicken> Build essential only pulls in the essentials
<manchicken> Do a show on the package
<valorie> like apt-cache show muon?
<valorie> or what
<valorie> I just pulled in libattica, libbodega, and something else
<valorie> libqapt-dev
<manchicken> I use aptitude
<valorie> hmmm, I got all the bodega packages, but it isn't finding them
<valorie> but it does find the other stuff I just pulled in
<valorie> odd
<valorie> anyway, those are non-essential
<valorie> so just sudo make install?
<valorie> or make && sudo make install
<valorie> I never know which to use
<manchicken> They're non-essential for building in general.
<manchicken> I wouldn't recommend building source package and installing them along-side binary packages.
<manchicken> Especially for things involving package management.
<valorie> Riddell said it would just overwrite the binary package
<manchicken> I've been doing some work on libqapt, and I'm tellin' ya, it's really easy to screw up your environment that way.
<valorie> but that is why I was a bit leery of charging ahead with no guidance
<valorie> i build Amarok locally
<manchicken> What's your purpose?
<manchicken> Are you planning on maintaining the package?
<valorie> to test the new branch
<valorie> oh hell no
<valorie> I don't code
<manchicken> I'd be very careful of doing that on your daily driver.
<manchicken> You may want to use a virtualbox instance or run things on a test system.
<valorie> I haven't hurt my system with the headers I've just installed
<manchicken> The hard part about the package management stuff is that you've got so many different hands in the cookie jar that it can become difficult to determine which one broke the jar.
<valorie> but i think I'll take your advice and not build the branch package
<valorie> indeed
<valorie> thanks for your advice, manchicken
<manchicken> Sorry, I was doing the dishes.
<valorie> np
<manchicken> apachelogger: I just thought of something... if I make the change I'm thinking to make, is it going to break other programs?
<manchicken> I'm thinking it will...
<manchicken> But I'm not sure if the new version of libqapt is going to do that anyway.
 * manchicken speaks to apachelogger as though he were actually online...
<valorie> manchicken: you can't make omelets without breaking eggs
<valorie> but of course you gotta fix all those broken things!
<manchicken> valorie: Yes, but in order to make an omelet it is important not to sit on the carton of eggs.
<valorie> apachelogger didn't set himself away, therefore he is online
<manchicken> apachelogger is always online.
<manchicken> He isn't always responsive though :)
<valorie> oh, I don't want to think of cleaning up such a mess in the real world
<manchicken> Nor do I
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1249557] kwin crashes on login @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1249557 (by Scott Moore)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<soee> lordievader, hi im pretty good, you ?
<lordievader> soee: I'm doing ok.
<ovidiu-florin> is muon a KDE project?
<debfx> it is hosted on KDE infrastructure so I guess yes
<manchicken> Hiya
<tester56> hi, I am gettings errors like "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/LITEONIT_LAT_128M2S_TW01KTD05508517B2925" : property "Drive" does not exist  
<tester56> when starting applications like dolphin etc.  from konsole
<tester56> any idea how to fix this?
<mamarley> tester56: I get those too; I don't think it is anything to worry about unless something is actually not working.
<tester56> i think it causes a bit of a slowdown
<tester56> does not happen on opensuse and dolphin starts faster there :-(
<ScottK> tester56: That's probably s udisk issue, not a KDE issue.
<tester56> i tested the newer udisk2 in 14.04 ... same issue
<tester56> on opensuse and the same version of kde and udisk2 i cannot reproduce the issue
<ScottK> Hmmm.  Dunno then.
<ScottK> Riddell (and anyone else who cares): Would you please look at what I wrote in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/core-1311-qt5-versions-in-ubuntu and see if you agree/have other ideas.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-11-10
<manchicken> Howdy
<ScottK> Howdy
<manchicken> I'm going to break libqapt! w00!
<ScottK> Go for it.
<manchicken> Stand back! I'm using polymorphism.
<manchicken> (with the hope that my changes won't break other things)
<manchicken> Crap on this... I'm going to write automated tests.
<manchicken> Grumble... I don't know how to test all of this stuff...
<manchicken> I'm going to have to re-factor this code so that it splits out the part which changes the data and the part where it calls the dbus worker.
<manchicken> (unless anybody has any ideas on how I could wrap tests around the qdbus portions as well)
<manchicken> Poop... I'm going to have to deal with some fancy new deprecation warnings...
<ari-tczew> bug 1236012 - can someone set Importance to medium?
<ubottu> bug 1236012 in LibreOffice Productivity Suite "[KUBUNTU] Calc freezes screen when using drag-and-drop on cells" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236012
<ScottK> Riddell, etc: Please sign up to attend http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/21986/core-1311-qt5-versions-in-ubuntu/ - I'll try to make it, but I don't know if I can.
<leif_> greetings
<leif_> :)
<valorie> leif_: not much happening this evening/morning
<valorie> here in the chan, I mean. Do you have a question, concern, etc.?
<leif_> no the oposite would love to help 
<valorie> cool
<leif_> :)
<leif_> is trying to learn c and is expirinced in translation and doc
<valorie> packaging work in particular is welcome here, so hang out and volunteer when there are people to show you the ropes
 * valorie is not one of these people
<valorie> oh good, we need help on the docs as well
<leif_> :)
<valorie> are you any sort of an expert on the varieties of ways to install?
<leif_> is atm part of the dansih loco team
<valorie> we have an install portion of the docs that is presently unfinished
<leif_> i have learned apt get synapse  single debs that kind
<valorie> I'll show you
<valorie> sec, let me find it
<leif_> :)
<valorie> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KubuntuDocs/Installation
<leif_> ok 
<valorie> this section needs content by people who know what the various choices lead to
<leif_> cool
<leif_> h,,,,
<valorie> if you don't, that's ok
<valorie> we'll find someone; we just haven't yet
<leif_> just trying to long in atm at the wiki
<valorie> do you have an ubuntu account?
<valorie> I think it's SSO (single sign on)
<leif_> yeah the wiki is just slow to long in
<leif_> now it works
<valorie> yes, it sucks a lot
<leif_> :)
<valorie> moinmoin, and how slow and old it is
<valorie> but for now, it's what we have
<valorie> once we're satisfied, we suck it over to http://docs.kubuntu.org
<leif_> ok
<valorie> we haven't figured out to do good translations yet
<leif_> ok
<valorie> mediawiki has a great translator's plugin which KDE uses on their three wikis
<valorie> kubuntuguide is on mediawiki, and we've suggested joining forces with them
<valorie> however, they appear to be satified with installing a google translate plugin to do auto-'translations'
<valorie> this is not acceptable to us
<valorie> we'd love to be able to ship translations with our docs, but only if they are high-quality
<valorie> what is your translation experience, leif?
<leif_> a bit on ubuntu apps for danish
<valorie> ok, so localization
<leif_> yeah
<leif_> is still a bit new
<valorie> not so much doc translations
<valorie> that's awesome
<valorie> KDE has a great localization team too
<leif_> :)
<valorie> and l1on is always a challenge here, juggling both the KDE and the Ubuntu bits
<leif_> :)
<valorie> so your experience will be welcome 
<leif_> great
<valorie> not just to the doc team
<leif_> and is trying to learn c
<leif_> :) way to new
<valorie> since it's the weekend, it might be good for you to write to the devel list and introduce yourself, and talk about your experience and interests
<leif_> :)
<valorie> some coding experience is always welcome as well
<leif_> gonna be online most of the day
<leif_> eu time
<valorie> esp. in packaging, bug triage, etc.
<valorie> true, but the list goes to everyone
<valorie> not all folks stay in IRC all the time
<valorie> I have an account on the KDE bouncer
<valorie> so at least I have scrollback
<leif_> cool
<leif_> that is what i love about linuxx
<valorie> what especially?
<leif_> all ways a thing to help whit
<valorie> oh, so true
<valorie> lots of people think it's just coding, but there is so much more
 * valorie is not a coder
<valorie> not by a long shot
<leif_> :)
<valorie> but I've found lots of ways to contribute, and I love it
<leif_> coool
<valorie> I supported my oldest son when he was interested in linux long ago
<valorie> and he in turn got me started over ten years ago
<leif_> ok
<valorie> now he's proud that his mama is active in both kubuntu and KDE
<leif_> lol so nice
<valorie> yes, I've tried to get him directly involved, but he likes to game in his off-time
<valorie> hopefully someday
<leif_> :)
<leif_> found a great publisher that have a focus on hardcore geek stuff
<valorie> there in Denmark?
<leif_> no a international
<valorie> what sort of books do you buy from them?
<leif_> ahh got there online all acses sub
<valorie> I see
<valorie> I get lots of stuff for my kindle from the library
<valorie> or free
<valorie> I alternate science and fantasy/sf/fiction
<leif_> :)
<valorie> oh, we should probably take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<leif_> http://oreilly.com/
<leif_> yeah
<markey> hmm, Muon has become really unstable and weird here
<markey> crashes, then sometimes claims there are updates but then says there aren't any, other times claiming "Your last update was one week ago", when it was yesterday....
<markey> etc
<valorie> I got caught by it too
<valorie> but there was an update a day or two ago
<valorie> no problems since, although that is proof of nothing
<markey> that said Muon has always been rather unstable. crashes are pretty frequent in general
<ScottK> Until this release it's been pretty stable for me.
<valorie> I guess I don't use it often enough to have trouble
<valorie> I've been trying to use it more frequently, but then it stuck and wouldn't advance
<valorie> even apt-get stuck earlier though
<markey> right, that is also a common problem: some earlier apt process got stuck, and then Muon says it cannot get a lock on apt
<markey> which is of course natural, but to new users it's really bad
<markey> they wouldn't know how to react
<Mamarok> claydoh: you really set a moderation flag on Basil? What is this chap doing, is he mad?
<valorie> talk about a lock, he needs one on his keyboard
<valorie> markey: was this after the recent update to muon?
<markey> valorie: not sure yet if it got better with the latest update. will keep an eye on it
<markey> do you know what was wrong there?
<valorie> nope
<valorie> jontheechidna never talks to us anymore
<markey> how come
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> maybe we smell bad
<valorie> or maybe he's too busy for IRC
<valorie> also I noticed that there is at least one other devel now for muon
<palasso> I sent him an email about a bug on which I submitted a patch as well but never got back :(
<valorie> which seems good
 * markey checks git history
<valorie> palasso: that sucks
<palasso> Yesterday I sent an email on the two developers of Muon
<markey> alex pol is also a maintainer?
<markey> says the projects page
<palasso> But the project page says he's one of the 2 for Muon, he's not on LibQApt
<palasso> On the project page of LibQApt
<palasso> Which is used by Muon
<markey> I see
<valorie> hmmm, I know he is involved too, but I swear someone else who I've not heard of, spoke up as well
<palasso> The bug I submitted is on LibQApt.
<markey> valorie: I heard that Alex Fiestas is going to hack on it
<markey> not sure if true
<palasso> That's the bug I am referring to https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325636
<valorie> that would be cool
<ubottu> KDE bug 325636 in libqapt "Opening a markings file might give incorrect warning" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<valorie> but I'd like afiestas to fix kscreen first
<markey> usability-wise I actually like Muon. it's very simple and nice
<palasso> I also like Muon. Especially Muon Package Manager and Muon Discovery
<valorie> I use the package manager
<palasso> Me too
<valorie> it finally weaned me off of synaptic
<palasso> Exactly
<valorie> which is what I used to install first
<markey> Synaptik is powerful but also too complex for most users
<markey> and it looks like it came straight from the 80s
<palasso> markey: that's why Muon Discovery exists
<valorie> yes, ugly as sin
<markey> yes
<valorie> gtk gah
<markey> well, GTK 2 I assume
<valorie> whatever
<valorie> gtkugly
<markey> it looks far more ugly than most other GTK applications I have (Inkscape, Gimp, etc=
<markey> )
<palasso> But it's almost a month since I submitted the patch and almost a month and a half since I submitted the bug report. I was hoping it would make it for 13.10 but it didn't make it :(
<valorie> I hope they soon sit up and take notice, palasso
<palasso> Actually if I'm not mistaken Synaptic is switching to gtk 3
<valorie> it's causing problems and need fixing
<palasso> Well I sent them an email yesterday to both echidnaman and alex pol....
<valorie> palasso: do they have a mail list?
<valorie> might be better there, if so
<palasso> valorie: they're just 2 devs so I just sent an email to both of them. I don't think they have a mailing list, I searched for it in the past.
<palasso> I also don't think that they have an IRC channel
<valorie> no channel, no
<palasso> So according to my findings it's just the bugtracker and their emails...
<valorie> well, maybe the forum?
<valorie> kde forum, that is
<palasso> It's for helping users... Not fixing bugs... Unless I'm wrong
<palasso> Otherwise there are lots of places.... e.g. comment on the blog of echidnaman or the kubuntu-devel mailing list but that would be improper
<palasso> best place is bugtracker and second best email/IRC (dev channel) etc.
<palasso> or mailing list if there would be one
<palasso> And the reason I noticed valorie talking about echidnaman is because I added a notification in case that nick pops up so I could contact about the bug....
<valorie> heh
<valorie> yes, you're right
<valorie> last I heard, he was really busy with school and/or a job
<valorie> but that was some time ago
<palasso> Well I'm happy to hear it was something like that because I was concerned there might be something wrong with his health.
<valorie> tbh, I'm not sure
<markey> so what I noticed in 10 years of FOSS development is, fluctuation is very natural and most people will only contribute to one project for a limited time
<markey> it's not only lack of time, but also a motivation thing
<valorie> yes, enthusiasm waxes and wanes like the moon
<valorie> and inspiration too
<valorie> ideas have to come from somewhere
<markey> I would probably never completely stop contributing to Amarok, but I have special motivation as I started it
<palasso> Good to hear about it markey. I use it all the time :)
<markey> :)
<markey> but yeah, most volunteer contributors will stick with a project for about 3 years max, and then move on
<palasso> It's the best music manager as I see it and the world of linux is the most competitive arena on music managers.... 
<palasso> Those are the good parts in staying on a dev channel. I get to interact with some of the best devs :)
<palasso> Anyways regarding Muon, it would be best if echidnaman would appear someday just to make clear what his intentions are. Maybe a blog post. Because I see this list of goals and it's unchanged for about 5 months: http://community.kde.org/Muon/2.1
<valorie> yes
<palasso> Very intriguing goals I may say. I don't have the proper development experience to participate but I was very excited about backend creation...
<lordievader> Good morning.
<leif_> morning 
<debfx> mamarley: any objections to using this as the upstart job? http://pastebin.kde.org/pmtj1zrrm
<cortexA9> hello
<cortexA9> what about kde 4.12 ?
<debfx> ScottK: quasselcore isn't restarted after upgrades. is that really a good idea?
<debfx> mamarley: quasselcore needs some maintainer script magic to stop the daemon before upgrades, otherwise upstart doesn't know that quasselcore is running.
<mamarley> debfx: Sure, that works.  Do you mean like preinst/postinst stuff?
<debfx> yep
<mamarley> OK, I will make those.
<leif_> afternoon
<mamarley> debfx: It looks like it already has preinst and postinst scripts, and the preinst script even terminates quasselcore if it is running, but the postinst script doesn't start it.
<mamarley> debfx: I also thought of a potential security reason for this.  When the quasselcore first starts with no user configuration, I believe it will accept any client and allow it to configure the core.
<mamarley> Not sure about that though, so let me check...
<leif_> hello
<mamarley> This is in fact the case, so it seems that starting the core automatically would open up the core to potentially be hacked, especially if the user for some reason did not realize it had been installed.
<leif_> greetings
<debfx> mamarley: no, the preinst script only stops it when upgrading from << 0.7.3-0ubuntu1. postinst unconditionally starts it.
<debfx> if that really is a security issue you'd have to add an ugly ENABLED=false in the defaults file.
<mamarley> debfx: I'm sorry, but I fail to see where in postinst it gets started.  I am a bit of a noob at this.
<debfx> mamarley: http://pastebin.kde.org/pf3rl9tec#line-76
<parad1se> Hi Folks, Iam using kubuntu 12.04.3 LTS with KDE 4.8.5 and Dolphin as file manager. With this combination it is impossile to save/remember samba credantials. I saw there is already a bugreport #1071453 (bugs.lunchpad.net). But Ubuntu 12.04 is still in progress. Can somebody help me? 
<mamarley> Oh, "automatically added by dh_installinit"
<mamarley> I was looking a the version in the debian/ directory of the source.
<debfx> ah yes, that's just the manual part. dh_* commands all kinds of stuff to the maintainer scripts.
<debfx> you have to look at the scripts in the binary package.
<leif_> greetings
<mamarley> So I need to add something manually in preinst to stop quasselcore before the upgrade takes place?
<mamarley> Or just shuffle the "invoke-rc.d quasselcore stop" around so it always executes regardless of the version?
<debfx> no, you can just add another section that's only executed on upgrades from the current version in the archive and earlier
<mamarley> OK, thanks!
<mamarley> But wouldn't it be a good idea to always restart on updates, so that the updated version gets started?  Don't most other packages do this?
<debfx> imho yes, but you still need to stop it in preinst on upgrades. in postinst upstart isn't able to stop it since it's not tracking the process.
<mamarley> I apologize for continually asking these dumb questions, but aren't processes normally stopped for upgrade in their preinst scripts anyway?  That looks like how apache2 does it.
<debfx> mamarley: some are stopped, upgraded and then started again. others are just restarted after the upgrade.
<debfx> quassel takes the approach of starting the daemon in postinst and never stopping it.
<parad1se_> Hi Folks, Iam using kubuntu 12.04.3 LTS with KDE 4.8.5 and Dolphin as file manager. With this combination it is impossiple to save/remember samba credentials. I saw there is already a bugreport #1071453 (bugs.lunchpad.net). But Ubuntu 12.04 is still in progress since 6 months. Can somebody help me? 
<Peace-> parad1se_: mmm
<Peace-> parad1se_: i dunno i use samba in another way but there is a comment in this page http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2012/04/06/how-to-share-files-with-samba-under-kde-kubuntu-timeout-error-and-ect/
<Peace-> parad1se_: see the 3th comment
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1249832] Kinfocenter doesn't show my processor info @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1249832 (by moray33)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1249832] Kinfocenter doesn't show my processor info @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1249832 (by moray33)
<parad1se_> Peace-: Thanks, but my samba server is a NAS and my client is the workstation.
<parad1se_> Is there a deb package that fix the bug/problem?
<parad1se_> or how can I patch this myself: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-runtime/repository/revisions/9c0021e98c0c6a808ffa82449d355a64ecef4552/entry/kioslave/smb/kio_smb_auth.cpp ?
<apachelogger> valorie: I am not ever away, I am not always here though :P
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-03
<jussi> wow, trello updates
<sgclark> I am in the US hehe
<sgclark> and off to bed
<Quintasan> yofel: Happy Birthday!
<valorie> oooo, birthday!
<valorie> happy birthday, yofel
<valorie> Quintasan: I solved my redshift issue
<Quintasan> Oh, nice, how did you do it?
<Quintasan> I still did not upgrade the package in vivid so if there is a bug and I can incorporate the fix I could fix two bugs now.
<valorie> you can read either the bug report or my blog about it for details
<valorie> but in essence just created a config file manually and call it at startup
<valorie> I didn't know it was a cli application
<Quintasan> valorie: Mind giving me a link?
<valorie> http://linuxgrandma.blogspot.com/2014/11/filing-bug-reports-for-fun-and-profit.html
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/redshift/+bug/1386920
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1386920 in redshift (Ubuntu) "redshift is installed, but does not show in menus, and will not start" [Undecided,Invalid]
<valorie> I should have linked to that in the blogpost
<Quintasan> valorie: Doesn't plasma-widget-redshift work with Plasma 5?
<valorie> I don't think so
<valorie> it is installed, but would not show up
<valorie> the gtk version showed up for a brief moment before crashing
<Quintasan> valorie: What's the location-provider you have there? Still manual?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> nobody had any help for geoclue
<Quintasan> That's not really something I can incorporate in  packaging then.
<valorie> and really, it is just a lat/long I needed 
<valorie> or rather, it needs
<valorie> yeah, not sure what provider would work
<valorie> I don't see why it doesn't just use locale or something, but what do I know
<valorie> seems like the widget could have a setup kcm, like the weather widget
<valorie> that said, I've not gotten a weather widget yet
<valorie> I miss weather, and the moon
<valorie> and pastebin
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<macstar_>  again my question is this ppa still maintained? https://launchpad.net/~neon/+archive/ubuntu/kf5
<lordievader> macstar_: I think most work goes into maintaining the Kubuntu Next PPA. But that is not to say this is no longer maintained. Riddell ^
<macstar_> lordievader thx, i was just wondering since the last update came at 30th october and before that it came on a daily basis
<lordievader> macstar_: Seeing 15.04 will see Plasma5 as default it might be that it is backported to 14.04. But I'm not sure of that ;)
<macstar_> i hope :) because thx to the project neon 5 ppa i can run plasma5 next to kde4/kubuntu 14.04 and i would like to continue that way 
<sgclark> morning
<lordievader> Hey sgclark, how are you?
<sgclark> good, yourself?
<Riddell> hi macstar_, neon is being turned off there's no changes to that PPA
<lordievader> Doing good :)
<lordievader> Ah good to know, thanks Riddell.
<macstar_> riddell oh is it? :( any idea if there is a way that i can continue getting the latest/daily plasma5 packages via a ppa for kubuntu 14.04?
<Riddell> macstar_: the neon PPA will probably still work fine, it runs automatically anyway, otherwise you'll need to move to 14.10 and use https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<apachelogger> neon does not do builds anymore
<apachelogger> ppa is going away today entirely
<macstar_> oh no :(
<macstar_> i won't ditch kubuntu 14.04 ... so my next best option would be to install 14.10 alongside it and update via ppa right
<Riddell> macstar_: why won't you ditch 14.04?
<macstar_> riddell it runs too fine and is a LTS
<Riddell> and yet you want the latest git?  those are pretty contradictory
<macstar_> as long as i can run plasma5 just next to kde4 i don't think so..... i loved the way project neon 5 ppas let me chose from login if i wanted use plasma5 or kde4 so could still following plasma5 progress while not really touching my perfectly working kde4
<santa_> macstar_: what about installing the plasma5 in a virtualbox machine?
<macstar_> santa_ yep that would be an option as well
<santa_> shadeslayer: hi, mail sent to kubuntu-devel as we discussed, but it's waiting in the moderator queue
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> santa_: approved
<Riddell> sgclark: you're down to merge liblog-log4perl-perl says https://merges.ubuntu.com/main.html
<sgclark> huh?
<santa_> Riddell: thnx
<Riddell> santa_: seem you're the last person to modify it, a random package to get stuck with :)
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kio 5.4.0
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1388784
<Riddell> all new frameworks to package! and backport I guess
<santa_> and port to siduction :P
<sgclark> Riddell: I sent my changes to ScottK for liblog-log4perl-perl as he was the one I was working with on that.
<Riddell> sgclark: right, and now it needs merged and it's got your name on it :)
<sgclark> Riddell: right I merged it and sent the results to ScottK
<sgclark> since no one wants to sponsor me :(
<Riddell> sgclark: oh you did that already? cool
<sgclark> yes
<Riddell> I still need to review your akonadi merge
<Riddell> and read my e-mail so I know to put in a word for your dev application
<shadeslayer> santa_: not sure why you would see that error btw
<santa_> shadeslayer: yeah, in any case I wouldn't say it's right to use that function without importing it first
<santa_> I'm not a perl expert though
<shadeslayer> Yeah of course, but why do we not see that error in Kubuntu / Debian
<santa_> I could not reproduce it in kubuntu, but I do in debian
<santa_> I mean, siduction's kdenext packages are built in a debian sid chroot as it can be seen in the build log
<santa_> i.e. debian's people will hit this sooner or later and they will have to fix it if it isn't already
<shadeslayer> santa_: and I can assure you that pkg-kde-tools from git master in Debian and ECM from git master very much work
<shadeslayer> On debian sid
<shadeslayer> santa_: which branch of the packaging are you building ?
<santa_> shadeslayer: ah, I used the kubuntu-kf5 branch, since I need other changes you made
<shadeslayer> That should be fine .. Probably
<shadeslayer> santa_: try using master
<shadeslayer> I merged kf5 support
<santa_> oh btw
<santa_> maybe you forgot to push the 'kf5' branch?
<apachelogger> fwiw, the proposed fix is meh anyway, should be qw(error dpkg_architecture_value)
<santa_> or is that branch obsolete and only master and kubuntu-kf5 are relevant now?
<shadeslayer> Kf5 branch should be gone
<santa_> ok
<shadeslayer> Only master and kubuntu-kf5 are relevant
<shadeslayer> santa_: note that I moved to git.Debian.org
<santa_> yeah, I noticed
<santa_> I have adapted all my stuff to work with the packaging there
<santa_> everything built almost fine here, except for a few issues
<shadeslayer> I would have been very surprised if it hadn't
<shadeslayer> Also, I would recommend using the Kubuntu_unstable branch
<shadeslayer> If you want to build from git
<shadeslayer> I am unsure of the state of mater
<shadeslayer> *master
<santa_> there's usually a few glitches here and there when porting
<santa_> like 1-3 packages needing some fix
<santa_> right now I'm building from the utopic branch
<santa_> I don't plan to provide git based packages in the short term
<shadeslayer> Hm ... Not sure about the utopic branch
<apachelogger> dpkg-buildpackage: warning: this is currently a non-fatal warning with -S, but will probably become fatal in the future
<apachelogger> I really love how it has been saying this for the past 7 years
<apachelogger> doesn't seem to be quite as probable xD
<shadeslayer> Lol
<santa_> https://reviewboard.kde.org/r/120956/
<santa_> ↑ just in case you hit the same problem
<shadeslayer> That patch is wrong
<shadeslayer> Its broken in Debian
<shadeslayer> And Sune hasn't fixed it yet
<shadeslayer> So I will just push my stopgap fix for now I guess
<santa_> really?
<santa_> how is broken in debian?
<shadeslayer> Yes, one of the patches in Debian changes the folder for the headers 
<shadeslayer> Its one of the 3-4 patches in the package, can't recall the name off the top of my head
<shadeslayer> Grep for Sune in Debian/patches xD
<santa_> already seen it
<santa_> so what's your stopgap fix?
<shadeslayer> Your patch in the Debian packaging
<santa_> seems legit
<apachelogger> konsole gives me a headache
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: how should we transit to konsole git without breaking konsolekpart in utopic? :/
<apachelogger> it's madness
<shadeslayer> Wouldn't CI version be more than the version in utopic and we can just properly breaks/recommends ?
<shadeslayer> Replaces
<shadeslayer> I meant replaces
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah, but we need the kpart of konsole4
<apachelogger> otherwise yakuake, kile, kate, krusader, kdevelop and dolphin have no terminal
<santa_> shadeslayer: ... aaand the last issue I didn't mentioned already; in baloo-kf5 you renamed libkf5baloocore1 as libkf5baloo1 and also you removed other library, however in my latest build i didn't see any library change, what happened?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<santa_> apachelogger: btw, what's this http://paste.kde.org/phyztmjww ?
<apachelogger> filemeta is a plasma tar
<santa_> ahhh, ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your approach from debian-qt-kde earlier seemed sensible
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that doesn't fly for CI though
<apachelogger> or well, it'd be super messy
<shadeslayer> Why?
<apachelogger> we'd have to put the archive konsole with a split in the CI PPA and make sure all other PPAs get a split version as well
<apachelogger> and then we'd need to put all dependees with adjusted relationship into the PPA as well and again make sure that all version bumps in PPAs or the archive carry the relationship change as well
<apachelogger> otherwise konsole4-kpart will not get installed and stuff breaks
<shadeslayer> Why not split it in the archive
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in utopic? Oo
<shadeslayer> Oh bah
<apachelogger> exactly
<shadeslayer> Seems fugly then
<apachelogger> we could rename the CI package to konsole5
<apachelogger> then in vivid simply migrate from konsole5 to konsole
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> that wouldn't help either
<apachelogger> there's stil the file conflicts between the two versions
<shadeslayer> Yep
<shadeslayer> Hm hm
<shadeslayer> I dont think you have too many options here
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> for utopic we could possibly cheat 
<apachelogger> name it konsole5 and dpkg-divert all conflicting files 
<apachelogger> that way konsole5 will bend usr/bin/konsole(4) out of the way without having a conflict
<apachelogger> of course diverts are very fragile and shit
<shadeslayer> Diverting sounds like shit
<apachelogger> that's the only option that scales I fear
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/pitv1pjdl  this reply from canonical seems to miss out some data.  have they asked anyone for receipts before?
<Tm_T> wut
<ScottK> sgclark: on the liblog perl thing, please file a bug with the debdiff, subscribe ubuntu-sponors (the normal , non-Kubuntu way to do it) and then ping me with the bug number (because I want to be able to say in my endorsement you did it all correctly).
<Riddell> sgclark: you should edit the first line to say what the application is for
<Riddell> sgclark: you'll also need to do a doodle poll to organise a meeting of the kubuntu council
<Riddell> hola Sick_Rimmit 
<ScottK> Riddell: Is this a membership application or a kubuntu-dev application?
<ScottK> For the latter we need kubuntu-dev's, not the KC.
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Good day sir, how u doing ?
<Riddell> ScottK: it's for kubuntu-dev
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: mostly awesome thanks
<ScottK> Right, then we need a meeting of kubuntu-devs.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh yes good point, that's what I ment
<Riddell> sgclark: you'll also need to do a doodle poll to organise a meeting of the kubuntu devs
<shadeslayer> santa_: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/pkg-kde-tools.git/commit/?h=kubuntu-kf5
<shadeslayer> should work now I guess
<shadeslayer> not sure why its working for CI
<Riddell> sgclark: akonadi uploaded!
<Riddell> and put into debian git
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<bukai> Riddell: Hi, should I start designing a new theme for test.kuuuubuntu.co.uk?
<bukai> *test.kubuntu.co.uk
<Riddell> sure, got for it if you have the skills
<bukai> ok, I have a few ideas in mind, should I mail it to you first before I get started?
<Riddell> bukai: e-mail the kubuntu-devel list but don't let it block you getting started
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you in the zone or do you want to put together the whiteboard?
<bukai> Riddell: ok, thanks.
<santa_> shadeslayer: awesome, thanks, will tell you if there's still anything to fix when packaging 5.4.0
<sgclark> ScottK: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/liblog-log4perl-perl/+bug/1388872
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1388872 in liblog-log4perl-perl (Ubuntu) "liblog-log4perl-perl Debian merge" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> go sgclark!
<mkumar> hi
<Riddell> hi mkumar 
<Riddell> ScottK: bug 1384355 updated with debconf added
<ubottu> bug 1384355 in owncloud (Ubuntu) "ownCloud should be removed" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384355
<Riddell> ScottK: any idea what else should be added to bug 1378789 ?
<ubottu> bug 1378789 in kubuntu-settings (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU] Set the default IO scheduler to CFQ in Kubuntu Trusty" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378789
<Riddell> mitya57: well it fixed it on arm64 but broken on ppc64el and armhf :( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11
<Riddell> ScottK: that marble regression doesn't look like it's anything to do with phonon, I'm minded to override it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: IIRC required more paperwork
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> in the comment it is
<Riddell> shadeslayer: right, I added steves requests to it, not sure if there's more paperwork to be done
<shadeslayer> yeah I think that's it
 * BluesKaj wonders when akonadi can be removed/purged without taking the desktop with it...this has been pet peeve of mine for a while now. I realize the database etc are tied to the PIM package , but why is it default in the first place?
<sgclark> is there anither option for pim??
<Riddell> apachelogger: ping
<Riddell> no kontact needs akonadi and various plasma bits like to talk to that
<BluesKaj> and now we're also getting another Poettering (systemd) suite shoved down our throats
<Riddell> what's wrong with that?
<BluesKaj> not sure yet, but I don't like the sounds the nayayers are making about it and I don't much of a defence in the forums that makes systemd a good fit for the open source philosophy
<BluesKaj> don't see
<sgclark> binary driven.. but really the init system is dated and inefficient, so something had to happen. Systemd seems to have won the fisght. Not a fan of journalctl tho
<Riddell> sgclark: what's journalctl?
<sgclark> to read logs
<sgclark> I like to cat | grep what I am looking for, jouralctl is clunky to me and over complicates things. IMO
<sgclark> but as everything I will adapt and move forward lol
<shadeslayer> yeah, but journalctl has things like from/to
<shadeslayer> so you can look at logs for just the last hour
<shadeslayer> or whaever
<sgclark> like I said I will adapt and move forward
<shadeslayer> pretty sure you can pipe journalctl output to grep as well
<sgclark> cool
<BluesKaj> well anyway , that was my rant for today :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> apachelogger: kf5 branches are currently in kubuntu_utopic_next
<Riddell> should I make kubuntu_vivid branches ?
<shadeslayer> should be on demand no?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what what?
<shadeslayer> should be made as required no?
<Riddell> well I require them
<Riddell> I just want to make sure I'd doing the right thing
<Riddell> and actually I already pushed so too late
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> Riddell: which branch did you branch from>
<shadeslayer> *from?
<Riddell> from kubuntu_utopic_next
<Riddell> I should have used kubuntu_unstable?
<shadeslayer> I think so
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^
<sgclark> pretty sure unstable updates kubuntu_utopic_next on success
<shadeslayer> sgclark: other way around
<shadeslayer> k_u_n gets merged into unstable on success
<sgclark> interesting as he told me to update unstable. ok.
<shadeslayer> we need diagrams
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: we need diagrams
<shadeslayer> I can make one on our fancy new whiteboard :p
<sgclark> that I cannot see
<Riddell> it's ok, neither can we
<lordievader> Let the man make fancy diagrams on fancy whiteboards :P
<apachelogger> anyone wanna come over and clean my whiteboard? then I can draw diagrams :S
<apachelogger> Riddell: kubuntu_vivid_archive is the branch you want
<apachelogger> for frameworks 4.5 or what we are at you want to branch from kubuntu_unstable
<apachelogger> for plasma 4.1.x you want to branch from kubuntu_utopic_next (since we have no kubuntu_stable right now)
<apachelogger> for plasma 4.2beta/rc you want to branch from kubuntu_unstable
<Riddell> apachelogger: why kubuntu_vivid_archive? I've been using kubuntu_vivid
<apachelogger> Riddell: because without archive it's going to be inconsistent with kubuntu_vivid_updates kubuntu_vivid_kittens kubuntu_vivid_backports
<Riddell> hmm, ok, I wonder what I should do about the kubuntu_vivid branches then
<apachelogger> also it'll be inconsistent with kubuntu_utopic_archive which is definitely a thing we have used because of exactly that reason
<apachelogger> Riddell: delete them
<apachelogger> git push :kubuntu_vivid
<apachelogger> (assuming there is no hook that prevents deletion)
<apachelogger> (if there is a hook you'll have to move the hook, push, move the hook back)
<apachelogger> (possibly there is a script for that if that is needed, or at least kde has a script, if debian doesn't then that's a bug I guess ;))
<Riddell> seems to be fine
<Riddell> although really, that is not a syntax you could predict
<apachelogger> yeah, it's actually to do with how git push is actually very implicit
<apachelogger> what push does in the backgroudn there is HEAD:branch, which is a refspec by saying :branch you basically push nothing to the remote
<Riddell> come back bzr, all is forgiven!
<genii> Riddell: Didn't realize you hung around in #ubuntu as well
<apachelogger> Riddell lurks in like a hundred channels
<genii> Heh, I can believe it.
<yofel> Quintasan, valorie: thanks! :D
<Riddell> kf5 uploaded to ninjas for vivid
 * Riddell wanders home
<sgclark> Riddell: looks like ECM was missed?
<santa_> where is the code used to generate this http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/ ?
<_Groo_> i know you guys are struggling with konsole-kparts but what is this new konsole5 package similar to konsole but to which purpose i see is to break things? :D
<_Groo_> and doesnt fix things, since yakuake still complains about missing konsole kpart :P
<mitya57> Riddell: armhf failure looks like a result of list-missing -> fail-missing change, not sure if we want to ship that meego stuff.
<mitya57> Anyway, will look at both failures tomorrow.
<yofel> santa_: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/files -> kubuntu-ppa-build-status
<santa_> yofel: I have been playing around with it for a while, thank you
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi Folks
<sgclark> hiyas
 * Sick_Rimmit Grins and Waves like a good Padwah
<Sick_Rimmit> Hi sgclark nice to see you
<sgclark> same to you Sick_Rimmit
<Sick_Rimmit> Reading mailing list about Plasma and KF5 in 15.04, trying to understand the process..
<sgclark> Riddell: I grabbed ecm from depot and put it in ninjas so I can at least work on this sea of red. I need some clarification on what branch / where it needs to be pushed to.
<Sick_Rimmit> There is mention of SRU, which I understand is backporting to current or ealier LTS release.
<Sick_Rimmit> on list it says apply to TB, but I don't know what TB is 
<Sick_Rimmit> Also do we have to make application to roll out KF5 and Plasma5 in 15.10 ?
 * sgclark doesn't understand the question sorry
 * Sick_Rimmit rephasing, for less verbosity
<Sick_Rimmit> Who authorises release of KF5 and Plasma 5 in Kbuntu 15.04 ?
<sgclark> Riddell: ? Council ? Devs ? I don't know lol
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: lol, that makes two of us :-) Hey Ho, lots to learn..
<yofel> TB is the Technical Board
<yofel> also, SRU (stable release *updates*) are not backports. Our SRU Policy requires a new version to be bugfixes only, no new features. For those you can make a backport
<yofel> For PPA's that's of no consequence, but for the archive it decides whether an update can go into $release-updates or $release-backports
<yofel> (or in one of them at all)
<soee> yofel: happy birthday if im not mistaken :)
<yofel> soee: nope, thanks! :D
<soee> ha! :D
<sgclark> Happy Birthday yofel!
<yofel> thanks :D
<Sick_Rimmit> Thanks yofel that was really helpful
<santa_> sgclark: only kio and plasma-framework doesn't actually build, everything else must be build depends not correctly bumped, temporary situations and such
<santa_> also plasma-framework fails with a missing symbol, might be an abi break
<santa_> hmmm nope, if I'm not mistaken
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.10 is out! | trello cards up for grabs! | KF5 5.4.0 Status http://goo.gl/gwCnYo
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-04
<valorie> Riddell: I think I forwarded them a copy of my CC statement with plane ticket charges, which was the bulk of my ask from them
<valorie> they never asked for paper copies or such
<ScottK> Riddell: OK (re Marble), but we should still figure out what caused it.
<valorie> weeee, new k3b released
 * valorie filed a bug to get it packaged
<valorie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3b/+bug/1389040
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1389040 in k3b (Ubuntu) "New release needs packaging" [Undecided,New]
<sgclark> valorie: I will package that tomorrow.
<sgclark> night folks
<valorie> excellent!
<valorie> thanks, sgclark
<valorie> sweet dreams
<soee> good morning
<apachelogger> _Groo_: downgrade konsole to archive version, install konsole5
 * apachelogger needs to setup an advisory system somewhere
<apachelogger> like a broken record I sound
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey soee, how are you?
<Riddell> 03:05 < Earthwings> Riddell: just tested current master, works fine here. when MarbleRunnerManagerTest fails this could often be spurious due to a remote server not reachable/responding or a race condition (?)  we have not tracked down yet
<Riddell> ScottK: ↑
<Riddell> that explains it
<Riddell> valorie: wow, someone is maintaining k3b?
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/plfkl8n1k  ← a complementary word if in a crass style about plasma
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit_Test: decisions about what software to ship are done by consensus by kubuntu contributors, the kubuntu council can do a vote if there's a dispute but that's rarely the case
<Sick_Rimmit_Test> Riddell: I think that person understating it ! :-O
<Riddell> que?
<Riddell> kubotu: newverson phonon 4.8.2
<Riddell> kubotu: newverson phonon-backend-vlc 0.8.1
<apachelogger> #typo
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion phonon 4.8.2
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion phonon-backend-vlc 0.8.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1389130
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1389131
<Riddell> I'm becoming spanish and thinking everything is phonetic
<apachelogger> _Groo_: you might want to join #kubuntu-ci
<apachelogger> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/CI/Tracker going to put random suggestions here
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you get the frameworks branches sorted?
<valorie> Riddell: k3b was the first KDE Gardening project
<valorie> tsdgeos released it; perhaps someone will take it up
<valorie> I very much hope so
<valorie> omg, finally watched the Dark Water ep of Doctor Who
<apachelogger> yes, omg
<valorie> season started really strong, sort of faltered, and then BOOM, hit me with the I'm stil not sure what yet
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah I think so
<Riddell> KDE Gardening? I think my girlfriend would like that
<valorie> Albert, Scarlett and Jeremy Whiting are the ringleaders
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes I believe I did but I forgot extra-cmake-modules
<Riddell> good thing sgclark was there to clean up my mess
<Riddell> also pkg-kde-tools seems to have lost its list-missing and lintian output
<Riddell> fabo, debfx, apachelogger, Quintasan, yofel, shadeslayer, ScottK: poll for times for a meeting to query sgclark on kubuntu-dev membership http://doodle.com/5sw4a7mdqrf2adyu
<soee> lordievader: im fine, you ? :)
<lordievader> soee: Doing good here :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: any thoughts on why list-missing and lintian output is missing from vivid build logs? http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.4.0_vivid.html
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it appears when I build locally on my vivid system and the pkg-kde-tools debian-qt-kde.mk does call it
<shadeslayer> Not really, can investigate
<Riddell> shadeslayer: aaah, got it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's because the arch-indep build architecture changed to amd64
 * apachelogger rolls eyes
 * Riddell rolls them back
<shadeslayer> Oh hah
<apachelogger> Riddell: how does one query that anyway?
<apachelogger> I think kci needs adjustment for that as well
<shadeslayer> Why?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I've no idea
<apachelogger> dpkg-architecture doesn't know about it :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: because we need to run lintian on arch-indep or arch:all packages won't be checked
<Riddell> yay kde-telepathy 0.9.0 transitioned
<Riddell> to the archive
<Riddell> d_ed: ↑
<Riddell> I had to delete kamoso for that
<Riddell> hopefully kamoso can get a new releae sometime but who knows
<Riddell> bukai: flashy indeed :)
<Riddell> sgclark: someone added lots of new manpages to this frameworks releases :)
<apachelogger> huh?
<bukai> Riddell: So should I try implementing it?
<Riddell> bukai: yeah, go for it
<Riddell> if your html skills are elite enough
<bukai> Riddell: It's not that good but I want to try it.
<Riddell> :)
<Antisound> hi Guys!
<Riddell> hola Antisound 
<Antisound> Riddell: whats up?
<Antisound> all fine?
<Riddell> everything is awesome
<Antisound> nice one :)
<Antisound> Riddell: when do you going to release the first 15.04 with plasma 5?
<Antisound> are there already plans for this scenarío?
<Riddell> in 2015/04, the clue is in the name :)
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> but I hope to upload plasma 5 to the archive this week
<Riddell> and the daily images will contain it thereafter
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<Antisound> Riddell: lol, no i meant the daily live builds
<Antisound> but i c... this week maybe
<Antisound> hi sgclark 
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<Antisound> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hi Antisound
<ScottK> Riddell: Did the doodle.
<Antisound> Riddell: i can't understand why but i needed to remove plasma5 again cause i had so serious graphic bugs,... unbelivable 
<soee> whats bugs ?
<soee> s/whats/what
<Antisound> doen't know how to describe them
<Antisound> my complete screen flickered
<Antisound> but it wasn't just a bit "flickering"
<soee> and you blame Plasma for this ? :)
<Antisound> it was more like.. seeing something, then i didn't say anything again and again
<Antisound> soee: i think so
<Antisound> cause i've got no errors like this in plasma 5 ;-)
<Antisound> plasma 4
<Antisound> sry
<Antisound> better say kde 4
<apachelogger> bug reports help wonders
<soee> i had only problems with showign some widnows when my TV was connected through HDMI
<Antisound> apachelogger: don't know how to file a bug in this case
<Antisound> cause i really can't explain where and how this error occurs
<soee> so the problem was teh mul;tiscreen configuration/support 
<Antisound> it occured randomly
<Antisound> soee: i've got no multiscreen, neither hdmi
<apachelogger> file against kwin
<Antisound> apachelogger: ok
<soee> Antisound: anyway its good to fiel a bug, others might have more info @ this than
<Antisound> ok
<Antisound> only thing i can do would be to show it in a video
<soee> than do it :D
<Antisound> so you guy's have no trouble using plasma 5?
<Antisound> despite that multiwin functioN?
<Riddell> not on my main laptop but all three of my test machines have varying graphics problems
<Riddell> turn off kwin effects if that's what you need to do
<sgclark> oh I have had some flickering, I think it is my nvidia. I cannot reproduce on my laptop
<Antisound> ah ok
<soee> works fine on my latptop, though hwre @ wrk when im using 2 screens and 2 virtuial desktops, i have to move one panel wach time i boot to the second screen because it always goes back to first one :)
<Antisound> sgclark: i've got an ati :D 
<Antisound> Riddell: gonna try at home
<sgclark> mine was not so bad as to disrupt my work though and seems to have stopped with latest updates
<sgclark> ahh well blah lol
<sgclark> I love blaming nvidia
<Antisound> hehe
<Antisound> i c :D
<Antisound> Riddell: what hardware configuration do you have on your laptop?
<Antisound> what are the mentioned graphic problems?
<Riddell> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=2&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 2
<Riddell> the sony machine has flickering on changing between windows, the two netbooks have kwin crash at login
<Antisound> ahh do you know why the netbooks have a kwin crash?
<sgclark> yeah it was the changing between windows for me too
<shadeslayer> Riddell: apachelogger http://www.doctorwhotv.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/Stare-Down-Contest-Poster.jpg
<Riddell> Antisound: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340254
<ubottu> KDE bug 340254 in compositing "Default i915 (GL1.4 only) to xrender compositing for segfaults on shader compilation" [Crash,Confirmed]
<sgclark> lol nice shadeslayer
<Antisound> interesting :D
<Antisound> thx
<Antisound> gonna try plasma 5.1 once more with turned off kwin effects
<Antisound> and see if that helps
<Antisound> where are the kde bug hunters?
<Antisound> why isn't my filed bug processed yet?
<Antisound> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339877
<ubottu> KDE bug 339877 in general "kmenueditor5 doesn't save changes" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<Antisound> no one cares about my problems ;-(
<Antisound> hehe, just kidding
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that makes no sense
<apachelogger> blinking for the angle would have no downside as its staring at doesn't matter whether it forgets because it stares at it
<apachelogger> assuming angles blink at all
<Antisound> ttyl guys
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
 * apachelogger needs to twiddle CI to not build on no-op changes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't think angles blink
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> they're angles
<shadeslayer> they're obtuse/acute/right
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: my kio tests are stuck
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I don't know how to check commit message from inside hoook :P
<shadeslayer> it's in the env
<shadeslayer> it's in the env!!
<shadeslayer> or well
<shadeslayer> maybe not
<apachelogger> in git :P
<apachelogger> would actually help if jenkins could ignore commits with a certain text
<apachelogger> but it can't apparently :'<
<shadeslayer> ah
<sgclark> where did we put vivid frameworks in git?
<Riddell> sgclark: debian:frameworks/FOO
<Riddell> branch kubuntu_vivid_archive
<sgclark> thanks
<sgclark> second part was what I needed
<apachelogger> well this is proper crap
<Riddell> apachelogger: I know, the master clearly died, whoever thought she could just reappear without explanation?
<sgclark> ?
<Riddell> oh you haven't seen it?  never mind, forget what I just wrote
<apachelogger> Riddell: to be honest, that twist left me all sorts of conflicted
<apachelogger> feels weird, doesn't it?
<apachelogger> it's like "uhh, making a new nemesis is hard, let's use the old one"
<sgclark> shush I still need to watch lol
<apachelogger> it's monday!
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: Riddell: CI_SILENT or did we want another keyword to prevent triggering?
<shadeslayer> CI_NOOP?
<shadeslayer> or NOCI works too
<shadeslayer> shorter
<apachelogger> that question mark makes me think I should have an opininon :P
<apachelogger> CI_SILENT would be in line with upstream
<apachelogger> or, GIT_SILENT
<apachelogger> upstream scripts actually allow GIT|SVN|CVS|SCM_SILENT
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> for git commits? NOCI seems shorter but CI_SILENT I guess is fine if that's the pattern being followed
<sgclark> I got accepted to work on SoK KDE revamped CI system.
<Riddell> ooh?
<Riddell> what does that involve?
<apachelogger> there'll be a bit of a limitation how this works anyway ... since we do triggering in post-update which is per-ref rather than per-rev which means I can only reliably check the last commit
<apachelogger> it's a bit meh
<sgclark> yeah I had no idea non students could do SoK..
<apachelogger> sgclark could probably come with something nicer once she's worked on kde ci ^^
<Riddell> SoK is for anyone I think
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: objections to NOCI?
<sgclark> yeah valorie was nice enough to hook me up with bcooksley. 
<Riddell> oh he's awesome
<Riddell> he's also in .nz, I wonder what that'll do to your bodyclock
<Riddell> sgclark: but what does it involve?
<sgclark> I have to build a CI from a bare ubuntu 14.10
<sgclark> then build templates
<sgclark> https://community.kde.org/SoK/Ideas/2014#Project:_Revamp_the_Continuous_Integration_system
<sgclark> all the cool kids are doing CI systems so I figured it would be a great thing to learn
<Riddell> yeah you'll be up there is apachelogger in terms of eliteness
<Riddell> s/is/with/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "yeah you'll be up there with apachelogger in terms of eliteness"
<Riddell> kubotu: you know it doesn't actually help to do that?
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8818684/
<apachelogger> problem solved :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: NOCI should be live
<apachelogger> note that the commit must be last in the commits you push
<Riddell> apachelogger: what sort of situations should I use it in?
<apachelogger> also it needs to be on its own line
<apachelogger> Riddell: when you upload to archive and only s/UNRELEASED/vivid/
<apachelogger> (for now)
<apachelogger> Riddell: generally it can be used for every commit that only touches debian/changelog but doesn't increase the version number
 * apachelogger needs to send a mail about all the changes this week
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw did you need to make any changes to frameworks for 5.4?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah a few
<Riddell> for manpages and missing translations
<Riddell> manpage translations so they are
<sgclark> Riddell: If you put on notes what you are working on I can help, just don't want to dup work
<apachelogger> mhh, can't do much about those yet
<apachelogger> Riddell: reckon it just needed some wildcarding?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no, removed files are removed files, and previously the manpages had no translations
<Riddell> sgclark: nothing just now, waiting on kio to compile
<sgclark> k
<apachelogger> Riddell: right regarding translations I was just wondering if that is going to crop again every release
<apachelogger> Riddell: what was removed though?
<Riddell> apachelogger: no I've used wildcards the manpage translations should be all good
<apachelogger> kk
<Riddell> apachelogger: although I had to put them in .install files instead of in the .manpages files which didn't work for some reason
<Riddell> apachelogger: kio had a .po file merged into the main kio.po
<apachelogger> Riddell: dh_manpage or something will gz them
<apachelogger> so you need to put them in debian/not-installed
<Riddell> apachelogger: dh_install seems to do that anyway
<apachelogger> otherwise they'll be listed regardless
<Riddell> I have put them in not-installed now
<apachelogger> ok, should be fine then
<Riddell> uploading 4.14.2 to vivid
<Riddell> oh this bzr thing is slow when you have 60 branches to update, maybe we should use git?
<soee> Riddell: backport for 14.10 in plans ?
<Riddell> soee: looks like it's already done http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-applications-and-development-platform-4142
<Riddell> that'll be sgclark, always ahead of the curve
<sgclark> Riddell: did you get to my akonadi backports?
<sgclark> trusty one is related to a bug
<soee> huh, i thought it was postponed
<sgclark> why would it be postpoced soee?
<sgclark> s/postpoced/postponed/
<kubotu> sgclark meant: "why would it be postponed soee?"
<soee> i think before 14.10 release iv seen some info here that it will be done later ... hmm
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah I saw that, but I wasn't planning to do anything with them until the new kdepim is released, unless you think there's a good reason
<sgclark> Riddell: that bug has been open forever and they are begging... please
<Riddell> sgclark: which bug?
<soee> ok my bad, i was thinking about https://trello.com/c/9TOekRXN/4-package-kde-applications-14-12
<kubotu> [15.04 :: To Do :: Package KDE Applications 14.12 ++ ]
<sgclark> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/akonadi/+bug/1330180
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1330180 in akonadi (Ubuntu Trusty) "Akonadi/MySQL 5.6 conflict" [Undecided,In progress]
<Riddell> sgclark: ooh I've not seen that
<sgclark> yeah I am trying to garden our bugs too lol
<Riddell> sgclark: :)
<Riddell> sgclark: so what needs done with the akonadi update? put into backports ppa?
<sgclark> yes please
<Riddell> sgclark: you have the power as much as me :)
<Riddell> yofel: have you eyed that over? ↑
<sgclark> oh. oops. ok
<sgclark> yeah I tried to ping yofel a few times :(
<Riddell> sgclark: if you test and it works then I say copy it over to backports PPA
<Riddell> although you might want to get another kmail user such as ScottK to test first
<sgclark> been using it for a weekish
<sgclark> shoot
<sgclark> I already copied
<Riddell> groovy
<sgclark> I assumed when you said I have the rights, to do so, sorry :(
<kubotu> feed branches had 25 updates, showing the latest 6
<Riddell> sgclark: turns out I uploaded kf5 to ninjas with the wrong version number
<Riddell> so confusing all these version numbers
<Riddell> deleteing it and starting again :(
<mitya57> Riddell: armhf failure fixed in Git, and ppc64el one looks like a random segfault, so doesn't need a fix.
<Riddell> mitya57: great, I'll upload it shortly
<sgclark> Riddell: lol yeah version numbers have been confusing me as well 
<Riddell> we should just name everything after silly animal adjectives
<sgclark> lol
<apachelogger> I really don't get why kf5 doesn't have date based versions
<apachelogger> there it would actually entirely make sense....
<Riddell> mm
<mitya57> Riddell, thanks! By the way, if you can say something about me at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DmitryShachnev/CoreDevApplication, that would be fantastic.
<Riddell> ooh mitya57 for core dev!
<Riddell> maybe I should go for that one day, I never was given permission to upload anything that didn't being with a 'k'
<Riddell> begin
<mitya57> Hm, I thought you are a core dev…
<Riddell> mitya57: "I should really do more SRUs." or join the ~ubuntu-sru team?
<Riddell> I am, but I was the first or one of the first and at the time I was asked to restrict myself to kde stuff only
<mitya57> That means: I should backport bug fixes of my packages to at least LTS.
<Riddell> mitya57: not necessarily, SRUs are only for high impact bugs
<mitya57> Sometimes I didn't even do that.
<mitya57> Riddell, thanks a lot! (and lol at areas of improvement)
<Riddell> d_ed: a very important user request you might know the answer to in #kubuntu 15:03 < sysop2> is there anyway to have animated backgrounds in the lightdm kde greeter like you used to be able to do with KDM?  http://michal.kosmulski.org/computing/tips/kdm.html
<d_ed> make a theme, set it as the theme.
<Riddell> sgclark: ubuntu online summit seems to be around now, are there any kubuntu sessions?
<sgclark> Riddell: oh right, need to do that on top of my giant to do list lol, will create the blueprint today
<sgclark> to be fair I just got the info yesterdat
<Riddell> ScottK: we're not really any closer to answering the question of what version of Qt we want but it's been pointed out that the qt 5.4 release is only 1 month before plasma 5.2 so that's not much time to allow plasma 5.2 to depend on qt 5.4, so it may well be still wanting qt 5.3
<Riddell> sgclark: there's not much on the timetable http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/2014-11-12/
<sgclark> Riddell: err I don't see a Kubuntu project or distribution, what do I put it under? kubuntu-packaging-next?
<Riddell> sgclark: put what under?
<sgclark> the blueprint 
<Riddell> I'm afraid I've no idea how UOS scheduling works
<sgclark> I am a newb at this, fumbling my way through
<sgclark> hah
<Riddell> what's it asking for?
<sgclark> Project
<Riddell> shrug, just select anything kubuntu-packaging-next seems fine
<Riddell> what session are you planning?
<sgclark> Our showing off plasma5 
<sgclark> since atm that is all we have
<sgclark> I will send an email to devel asking for more today
<sgclark> ugh I have to create a wiki too lol
<sgclark> oh my, what have I gotten myself into
<sgclark> Riddell: where should I make this wiki? KDE userbase you think?
<Riddell> sgclark: just leave it blank I think, use the blueprint desciption page for a summary but there's no need to write an essay
<Riddell> that's for back in the day when we did write essays for every todo item
<sgclark> ok cool
<Riddell> and have proofreaders
<sgclark> Riddell: well it would not let me assign us both, but I will obviously help
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion konversation 1.5.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1389294
<Riddell> so woo, kf5 let's try that again edition in ninjas http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.4.0_vivid.html
<sgclark> Riddell: I have to go vote >.< but I will help with kf5 when I get back
<Riddell> thanks sgclark, I'll probably be out shortly so any help appreciated
<Riddell> sgclark: choose wisely, we don't want any repeat of that george bush nonsense :)
<yofel> sgclark: wrt akonadi please backport that, I totally forgot about that
<sgclark> Riddell: lol I know!
<sgclark> yofel: done :)
<yofel> thanks
<sgclark> np!
<sgclark> be back shortly
<Riddell> konversation all uploaded
<Riddell> now what we need is a willing helper to help out with k3b
<Riddell> sgclark: maybe you should pass k3b over to that nice rick chap you were helping the other day?
<kfunk> hm. I'm still having issues with 14.10 and my CPU frequency scaling. (it seems like it never enters my Intel's Turbo Boot mode). are there any known issues? Google is to no avail :/
<kfunk> This is a good old Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU, M 560 
<Riddell> sorry time to run off
<mitya57> OH NOES, qt again ftbfs on armhf
<shadeslayer> :(
<mitya57> Can't fix that myself now, but the easiest fix is one rm call in debian/rules.
<mitya57> Though that file shouldn't really be there.
<mitya57> Will investigate/fix tomorrow if nobody does it quicker.
<mitya57> I was wrong, the correct fix will be removing last line from src/plugins/graphicssystems/graphicssystems.pro (that can be done in my brand new kubuntu_43 patch).
<mitya57> Riddell: ^ (can't commit as I'm on the street talking from a phone, sorry)
<mitya57> Riddell: committed a fix, ignore everything above :)
<_Groo_> do we have a kf5 telepathy yet? i cant find the git repo with the kf5 fork
 * yofel wonders what 3:00 PM UTC 7:00 AM is supposed to mean on doodle @_@
<yofel> is UTC the first or second time o.O?
<debfx> haha not confusing at all
<sgclark> sorry, first is UTC, second is for me
<debfx> oh a kitten is attending
 * debfx needs to be there too
<sgclark> Riddell: lol you missed ECM again. will upload
<soee_> hey hey, someone is working on kde-telepathy ?
<shadeslayer> soee_: yeah
<shadeslayer> what's up?
<soee_> shadeslayer: when can we expect latest version in 14.10 ?
<soee> also thers no chance to make it work with Skype right ?
<Riddell> soee: one more package to compile then you can test it out https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<Riddell> _Groo_: no the kf5 port isn't complete
<_Groo_> Riddell: can i mix the staging ppa with kubuntu-ci? does the packages in one go to the other? i would like to test telepathy, using the 4.x version still
<_Groo_> Riddell: doest upgrade cleanly, missing files
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/vRYZwshU
<_Groo_> just as an example
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-05
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<_Groo_> good morning
<Riddell> hola
<apachelogger> yo
<apachelogger> neon ppas are no more
<tsdgeos> Riddell: you guys planning to update artikulate at any point?
<_Groo_> life on the cutting edge is always fun
<_Groo_> since kwin didnt compile for amd64, im back to unity :D
<_Groo_> i was about to test the new telepathy :( bummer
<Riddell> tsdgeos: it's waiting on some dep isn't it?
<tsdgeos> i do not know, just asking 
<Riddell> tsdgeos: oh it was waiting on qt-gstreamer I think which I've now updated so groovy I can sort that in vivid
<Riddell> but I had to remove kamoso to make way for it
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hola scarletta
<Riddell> tsdgeos: did d_ed send you something for security-preannounce?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: oh never mind just found it in my e-mail
<Riddell> sgclark: we should work out when and what we're doing for UOS
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: want to help out too?
<sgclark> Riddell: yeah we should
<soee> Riddell: ktp-* in staging are all fine ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Yes provided the timings work with me, I could do something simple on KDE Activities, or anything else you think
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: you up for another package?
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Yes,but not quite yet, I have libkpeople to update for Utopic, just a few fixes there
<Riddell> soee: you tell me, it needs tested :)
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: libkpeople has a utopic build in staging https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+packages
<_Groo_> soee: i was about to test it when i lost kwin :(
<Riddell> although it needs testing
<sgclark> Riddell: I will work on k3b today as I promised valorie I would do it yesterday, I can find another package for Sick_Rimmit when he is ready :)
<_Groo_> im waiting for the kubuntu-ci to do is thing so i can get back to my bleeding edge beloved kde
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I got some issues from you, which I thought needed fixing, is that no so
<soee> ill try to do an upgrade than
<sgclark> Riddell: also I think you need to fix you script, ECM was missed again yesterday lol
<Riddell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=kubuntu-packaging  grantlee (twice), digikam, gtk2-engines-oxygen (and gtk3 I guess), phonon. take your pick :)
<Riddell> sgclark: well spotted on there, my bad indeed
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8834058/
<soee> oh wait it should be dist-upgrade (full-upgrade) isnt it ? 
<Riddell> soee: yep  apt full-upgrade
<Riddell> sgclark, Sick_Rimmit: I can do a session this evening, tomorrow evening I'm out
<soee> Riddell: kpeople fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/8834085/
<Riddell> sgclark, Sick_Rimmit: does 18:00UTC work?
<Riddell> soee: ooh interesting
<Riddell> soee:   dpkg --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-telepathy-kpeople_0.9.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa2_amd64.deb  should fix it, does that show any more overlapping files?
<Riddell> s/fix/workaround/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "soee:   dpkg --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-telepathy-kpeople_0.9.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.10~ppa2_amd64.deb  should workaround it, does that show any more overlapping files?"
<sgclark> Riddell: umm you are out for my devel tests????
<Riddell> sgclark: when is that?
 * sgclark cries
<Riddell> sgclark: there's nothing on the schedule! http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/2014-11-13/
<soee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8834131/
<sgclark> Riddell: tomorrow is my kubuntu-devel test . the summit is on the 13th no? 
 * sgclark is confused
<soee> brb in 30 min
<Riddell> sgclark: it's today, tomorrow and friday.  but there's nothing on any schedule
<sgclark> what?!?! they gave me 2 days to set it up??
<sgclark> that is not cool
<Riddell> sgclark: oh hang on...
<Riddell> sgclark: the dates changed, my calendar is all wrong!
<sgclark> Riddell: 
<sgclark> Starts: Wed, 12 Nov 2014 14:00:00 UTC
<sgclark> Ends: Fri, 14 Nov 2014 19:55:00 UTC
<sgclark> hah
<Riddell> and just to confuse me the schedule has today's date and not the date of the day it's showing on it http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/2014-11-13/
<sgclark> but on a serious note.. you marked available for my tests and I am not going to do it without you there... are you now not available tomorrow?
<Riddell> sgclark: what time did you decide on?
<Riddell> I did say to a friend yesterday I'd go out for a cycle ride tomorrow evening
<sgclark> Riddell: 
<sgclark> By Popular demand the meeting will take place Thursday 9:00 PM UTC 
<sgclark> 1:00PM(my time)
<sgclark> as sent to the devel list..
<Riddell> which seems to be at 19:00UTC
<Riddell> right so I need to work out if it'll get back before 21:00UTC
<Riddell> but that's my problem not yours :)
<sgclark> well yes it is. I wnt you there
<Riddell> worry not, I'll work it out
<sgclark> your my confidence haha
<sgclark> thanks
<Riddell> but same thing next week, I'm busy thursday from 17:00UTC but free wednesday and friday any time
<sgclark> Ok, Sick_Rimmit which is better for you Wed or Fri for the summit? and I need you LP id to add you to the blueprint
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: Prefer Weds
<sgclark> ok. LP name?
<sgclark> launchpad id
<sgclark> Sick_Rimmit: ^
<Sick_Rimmit> sgclark: LP is rick-timmis
<sgclark> Riddell: does this fall under users or community? (UOS)
<Riddell> sgclark: um, I've no idea what the difference is
<sgclark> hah me either
<apachelogger> sgclark: shadeslayer wants to talk about kci he said
<sgclark> ?
<sgclark> at UOS?
<shadeslayer> what no
<shadeslayer> apachelogger is supposed to talk about KCI
<shadeslayer> actually
<shadeslayer> let me schedule that session for you
<sgclark> KCI?
<shadeslayer> http://kci.pangea.pub/
<shadeslayer> the thing that's all red
<sgclark> oh our ci system, gosh I need more coffee
<Riddell> dunno if it's worth having more than one session for Kubuntu
<Riddell> I don't know if there's an audience for these or not
<apachelogger> no one reads my mails, so shadeslayer might as well do a session :P
<sgclark> umm
<shadeslayer> I do read your emails
<sgclark> I do too
 * sgclark looks
 * shadeslayer just doesn't have anything to say
<_Groo_> and all the girls say im pretty fly.. for a wifi!!! best SSID EVER!
<_Groo_> ppl at work are very creative :P
 * apachelogger doesn't get it
 * sgclark doesn't either
<Riddell> that is amusing
<Riddell> it's a pun or play on words on a song
<sgclark> apachelogger: I cannot find any mails from you in regards to kci and uos. But I really think it would fit in our plasma5 session as we use it for plasma5
<Riddell> sgclark: yep book them both in to present a bit on the same session
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> apachelogger: shadeslayer: Is Wed (next week) ok for both of you for UOS
<shadeslayer> I'm not talking about KCI
<shadeslayer> since I know very little about it :P
 * sgclark sighs
<shadeslayer> Harald is
<soee> back, Riddell so any thoughts @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/8834131/ ?
<Riddell> soee: should be fine,  then  apt -f install  to tidy up
<Riddell> soee: but actually I uploaded a fix
<Riddell> so you can just apt update and full-upgrade again
<soee> Riddell: ok seems to work just fine now, thanks :)
<Riddell> soee: yay, what did you do?
<soee> Riddell: just update & full-upgrade again
<soee> so the fix you uploaded solved teh issue 
<Riddell> awooga
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Riddell> soee: now does it all run and enable you to chit chat?
<soee> Riddell: brb have to reboot
<soee> hmm i did configured google talk account in kde-telepathy but there was a typo in email, now i don't know how to change the conmfiguraion, i have no menu panel in the window
<Riddell> soee: icon on toolbar right -> Instant messenger setttings
<_Groo_> soee: or use gnome empathy to change it... they share the config
<_Groo_> what is the cicle window for kubuntu-ci? i cant use kde today because kwin package didnt compile cleanly :(
<soee> Riddell: the scroll right arrow ?
<soee> it is inactive, i can't do nothing with it
<santa_> yofel: thank you very much again for pointing me to the status page code, I have modified it a bit for siduction's kdenext
<santa_> I have been dreaming for a while to finally get something like that
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kdenext_status/
 * Riddell publishes http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-telepathy-0.9
 * sgclark shares
<soee> sgclark: do you have ktp installed ?
<sgclark> nah, not much of a chatter haha
<sgclark> soee: why? does it need testing or something?
<_Groo_> soee: i do, i just need kwin now :D
<_Groo_> soee: more seriously what do you need?
<apachelogger> does anyone fancy packaging something from scratch?
<sgclark> apachelogger: depnds how fast you need it done, I have a rather huge to-do list already
<Riddell> apachelogger: Sick_Rimmit needs stuff to get his claws into
<Sick_Rimmit> apachelogger: Sure, but not immediately as I'm at work. 
<apachelogger> Sick_Rimmit: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=libkeduvocdocument.git
<apachelogger> not super urgent
<Riddell> apachelogger: what's that for?
<Riddell> does it have a releae?
<apachelogger> going to be released in the 14.12 apps release
<apachelogger> needed for kanagram, khangman and parley 
<soee> sgclark: _Groo_i would liek to know how to open app settings :)
<apachelogger> apparently it was split out of libkdeedu somehow, so maybe one could salvage packaging from there, although doing it from scratch likely would be faster
<soee> gusy this is all i have when i open it: http://wstaw.org/w/31KB/
<soee> lol :)
<soee> this is some kind of bug, the Right icon does not work, but if i resize widnow, i can see the icon to open menu ...
<Riddell> mitya57: qt4-x11 uploaded
<soee> ok i have it working now :)
<BluesKaj> how is plasma 5/kf5 behaving these days soee?
<soee> BluesKaj: no changes for me - works fine as always :) Plasma 5.1.1 should be released soonish
<BluesKaj> ok soee, thanks
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is there any list of stuff to be merged in universe?
<Riddell> Quintasan: why yes :) https://merges.ubuntu.com/universe.html
<Quintasan> Oh.
<Quintasan> I though we have some Kubuntu specific list
<Riddell> Quintasan: just search for everything that says Riddell and do that first :)
<Quintasan> Mmkay.
<Riddell> gosh a good chunk of that list is kubuntu staff
<Riddell> stuff
<Riddell> I wonder if that's a good sign or not
<Riddell> I woudn't bother with anything in KDE SC, we'll do that when KDE Appliacations gets released
<soee> Riddell: and when the release og KDE Applications is planed ?
<Riddell> soee: beta 1 tagging today says https://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Applications/14.12_Release_Schedule
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can you add me to 15.04 board?
<soee> :O
<Riddell> Quintasan: done! welcome home Quintasan 
<Quintasan> Splendid
<Quintasan> wow
<Quintasan> neat
<Quintasan> I really need to start hanging around here more
<Riddell> we're cooler than a cafe con heilio
<Riddell> hola bukai 
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> bukai: you pung?
<Riddell> Quintasan: gtk2-engines-oxygen is also a new upstream release as well as a merge
<Riddell> Quintasan: bug 1385316
<ubottu> bug 1385316 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) "Please update gtk2-engines-oxygen to 1.4.6" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385316
<Quintasan> Yeah, I realised that.
<Riddell> Quintasan: oh also you could look into if we should build it with the gtk dependency for the test app
<Riddell> Quintasan: we ship gtk on the images now so there's probably no reason why not
<Riddell> and of course there's the gtk3 version of the same
<bukai> Riddell: yes, How will i get the images? shall I send a mail to kubuntu-devel?
<Quintasan> Riddell: What is the test app?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: python -m SimpleHTTPServer
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 192.168.1.36:8000
<Riddell> Quintasan: it's a gtk binary that you can run from the kcm to show the settings you have set
<Riddell> Quintasan: I disabled it because I didn't want gtk on the cdimages but we have that anyway so I guess there's no point in being so pure for no gain
<Riddell> Quintasan: it should just be a settings in debian/rules
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dcmd cp path/to/*/*.changes upload/
<shadeslayer> and then make the upload dir available via python
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 192.168.1.36:8000 up
<Riddell> bukai_: images of what?
<bukai_> Riddell: the blog images. BTW I came across this webpage recently , http://www.gewest13.nl/nl/home , Is this theme better than the previous one? 
<Riddell> bukai_: well we don't have blog images, that's the issue I was pointing out, they'd need to be made
<Riddell> http://www.gewest13.nl/nl/werk also looks very bling
<Riddell> interesting how the first use of <video> I see in the wild is as background images
<Riddell> bukai_: well yes that design also looks good and I guess lets you have 1 most important message rather than lots of messages on your other design
<Riddell> bug again same issue of finding or making nice artwork
<sgclark> I don't think we could come up with that many images lol
<bukai_> sgclark: You can give any image to resemble your blog.
<Riddell> lots of new plasma 5 bits in here! https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/+queue
<sgclark> nice
<Quintasan> Riddell: Alright, let me look into it.
<bukai_> Riddell: I find this theme more applicable for us compared to the last one as the content is not too much and it's static as you mentioned earlier.
<Riddell> bukai_: yes i agree
<sgclark> it would be ok if we had images for every blog post , but we don't
<Riddell> bukai_: worth checking how it looks in rekonq and konqueror, would be a bit embarracing to have a website that doesn't work on KDE's browsers
<sgclark> I don't see how it would fit for us, but that is my opinion
<Quintasan> hm
<Quintasan> The only thing in rules is -DDEBIAN_NO_DEMOS=1 but I do not think this is the switch we want so I guess it's enabled
<Quintasan> I kept Noskcaj's Fix dh_shlibdeps to exclude libgtk2.0-0 from Depends change but that's all 
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes that's the switch we want
<Quintasan> Right.
<Riddell> Quintasan: hmm actually maybe it's not
<Quintasan> If there is any binary then we'd probably have to get rid of the shlibs magic as well.
<Quintasan> Lemme test build it
<Riddell> Quintasan: I know, I'm thinking of the wrong package
<Riddell> I'm thinking of kde-config-gtk-style
<Riddell> which interacts with this but isn't the same thing
<mitya57> Riddell, thanks, and armhf build (mostly) finished (though with lots of warnings about __aeabi_atexit@CXXABI_ARM_1.3.3)
<Riddell> and I say aeabi_atexit back to armhf
<bukai_> Riddell: konqueror is not supporting the video aspect. We can you a slider instead. Apart from that it's  working fine.
<Riddell> bukai_: lovely
<Quintasan> pbuilder y u no preload eatmydata
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> dunno what eatmydata is but it doesn't sound like something I want to load
<sgclark> lol
<Quintasan> Riddell: a library that disables fsync and friends
<Quintasan> I used it in my pbuilders so it installs stuff faster
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> They removed the so in newer version
<debfx> Quintasan: echo 'force-unsafe-io' > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/unsafe-io
<debfx> should do the same
<Quintasan> debfx: I'd disables it for dpkg only, disabling it chroot wide should be faster theoretically.
<Quintasan> Not that I'm going to benchmark this
<debfx> I doubt anything in a typical build will call fsync, testsuites maybe
<Quintasan> eh, there are more problems getting it to work now than forcing unsafe-io
<Quintasan> Riddell: gtk2-engines-oxygen 1.4.6 uploaded
<Riddell> Quintasan: awooga!
<Quintasan> This UDD stuff is neat but I'm still not sure if I'm doing it right
<Riddell> oh I don't use UDD
 * Quintasan decided to look for new tools before doing stuff how he used to.
<Riddell> full sources in packaging branches seems nuts to me
<Quintasan> I'm still not sure what the hell am I supposed to do with the final commit
<Quintasan> Should I push it or upload the changes or wtf
<Riddell> you need to upload, you can push if you want
<Quintasan> Hmm.
<Quintasan> I'll just upload.
<Quintasan> Riddell: To get package from -proposed to vivid one still has to have archive admin accept it or there are some tests done and it's accepted automagically?
<Riddell> Quintasan: it compiles then if it installs everywhere it installed before it gets accepted magically
<Quintasan> Splendid.
<Riddell> check http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html if it doesn't get accepted
 * Quintasan gets onto something else.
<Riddell> although that's hard to read, but the reasons are that it failes on an arch it succeeded before, it doesn't install or some autopkgtests fail
<Riddell> autopkgtest being a newish way to add automated tests to applications
<Riddell> to packages rather
<Riddell> Quintasan: now you're back you should come to Munich later in the month
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, I'm not back per se but I'm finally having some free time
<Quintasan> I just need to shake some people off my back.
<Riddell> :)
<Quintasan> If I get this PHP and ASP.NET crap done I should have Thursdays and Fridays free.
<Riddell> groovy, plasma 5 and KDE SC 4.14.2 and KF 5.4.0 well on their way
<Riddell> KF 5.4 still needs some poking in ninjas
<Riddell> KDE Applications 14.12 beta due by tomorrow
<Riddell> and I've to tag Plasma 5.1.1
<Riddell> lovely, time to wander off for the day
<shadeslayer> Riddell: cya
 * shadeslayer bangs head against sbuild meanwhile
<murthy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1389847
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1389847 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity waits until the driver-manager finishes before proceeding to the partitioning screen" [Undecided,New]
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-06
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> bon dia
<lordievader> How is Riddell doing this fine day?
<Riddell> actually a little wonky in my head which is annoying but happens rarely these days
<Riddell> http://perezmeyer.blogspot.com.es/2014/11/early-announce-qt4-removal-in-jessie1.html debian want to remove qt4, that's ambitious
<lordievader> Doesn't sound nice...
<Riddell> shrug, such is life with a head injury, I'll drink some Cacaolat to get over it
<valorie> sounds like you are healing well, Riddell
<Riddell> I only need cacaolat now, no longer do I require irn bru, it's a definate step up :)
<_Groo_> bom dia
<Riddell> bom?
<_Groo_> yep
<_Groo_> im portuguese, i know what im talking about
<valorie> I never had any spanish chocolate!
<valorie> coffee was good, though
<apachelogger> how is spanish chocolate a thing :O
<_Groo_> try brazilian coffee, its nice :D
<valorie> apachelogger: we savored the Viennese chocolate I brought back
<valorie> it's gone, though
<valorie> :(
<apachelogger> I am sure someone could send some :P
<valorie> no temptation!
<valorie> trying to run again
<valorie> I mean, not this minute, since it is 1:30 am and I intend to look in on Scarlett's grilling
 * apachelogger looks at the pandaboard and goes Oo
<apachelogger> I think some yearly cron just started 
<apachelogger> disco lights party going on here
<apachelogger> valorie: ^^
 * valorie throws confetti
<valorie> any time is party time
<Riddell> how's this as advertising shots for the kubuntu polo shirts? https://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/15100445193/in/photostream/
<valorie> that isn't a polo!
<valorie> is it?
<valorie> but cute
<Riddell> yes it is
<Riddell> it's a shame my phone has such a waterlogged camera
<valorie> should be closer up and better lighting
<valorie> waterlogged?
<Riddell> it's a waterpoof phone that I take canoeing but it'll get some moisture in it
<valorie> looks like the lens needs cleaning
<valorie> ah
<Riddell> which gives that classy soft focus to the photos
<valorie> but she's young and cute, doesn't need the soft focus
<valorie> lol
<valorie> that's for us Women of a Certain Age
<Riddell> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2842962/kubuntu-15-04-embraces-kdes-plasma-5-desktop.html "Kubuntu 15.04 embraces KDE's Plasma 5 desktop"
<Riddell> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/kubuntu-15-04-vivid-plasma-5-desktop-default "Kubuntu 15.04 Will Use Plasma 5 Desktop by Default"
<Riddell> "Unity may be same ol’, same ol’ for Vivid, but it’s great to hear there’ll be plenty of vivid versioning happening elsewhere." :)
<_Groo_> :)
<_Groo_> can someone take a look at the amd64 builds in ci? im crying a river over here, its broken all over the place. i386 are building just fine
<Riddell> kde-workspace fails to upload "systemsettings_4.11.12-0ubuntu2_arm64.deb: Version older than that in the archive. 4:4.11.12-0ubuntu2 <= 4:5.1.0.1-0ubuntu1" guess it's time to kill it
<Quintasan> Hi
<Riddell> hola Quintasan 
<yofel> RIP kde-workspace, long live plasma-workspace ^^
<soee> there was LibreOffice upgrade last days, but the theming does not work right ?
<soee> so it was only  app version upgrade not integration
<sgclark> morning
<yofel> hey
<Riddell> sgclark: yes
<Riddell> it's sgclark!
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8851581/
 * Riddell looks
<Riddell> sgclark: does shlibs make k3b depend on libk3b6-extracodecs ?
<Riddell> sgclark: or did you leave in the recommends when it should have been replaced with the suggests?
<sgclark> Riddell: you did it when you packaged it last
<sgclark> maybe it does not apply anymore?
<Riddell> I did what?
<sgclark> Riddell: well when you merged it last rather
<Riddell> sgclark: have you removed  Recommends: libk3b6-extracodecs  ?
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8851636/
<Riddell> "Suggest, not recommend libk3b6-extracodecs (Cannot be on the CD)" is still valid
<sgclark> Riddell: ahh it seems to be in both places
<sgclark> ok, thank you
<sgclark> merge + new release is fun! not
<sgclark> Riddell: what about: Do not install unused scalable icons to save space
<bukai__> Riddell: In the test.kubuntu.co.uk, blogs is just given as a heading but there are none present. Can I include your blogs and ask others for the links?
<apachelogger> trusty upgrade broke my pandaboard
<apachelogger> :'<
<Riddell> bukai__: the important "blog" to include is the news posts which are part of the kubuntu website
<Riddell> http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/category/news
<Riddell> although there's lots more since that was imported http://www.kubuntu.org/news/
<Riddell> you could include a feed for some other blogs like Kubuntu Wire or developer blogs if you think it's appropriate
<Riddell> sgclark: there were some .svgz icons that were installed but which were not used, they still won't be used
<sgclark> ok thank you
<sgclark> sheesh I can certainly see the value in DEP3 patch headers now
<Riddell> if they're kubuntu patches they should be named with kubuntu and they should have their full name searchable in the changelog
<Riddell> I as smart enough to apply that rule early on
<sgclark> ok
<bukai__> Riddell: I was thinking of including around 4 blogs in the main page and the rest in the news section
<Riddell> news is stories posted on kubuntu.org, it shouldn't include random other blogs
<Riddell> another block for random other blogs that are relevant to kubuntu might be nice but it's not important
<Riddell> but kubuntu wire is the only one we have that's not just a personal blog
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<sgclark> hey
<bukai__> Riddell: Ok, so 1 blog is kubuntu wire that will be going on the first page. And rest three I will choose from the stories in kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> bukai__: I don't understand, http://www.kubuntu.org/news is a blog and it has several stories of which it might be good to show the latest three or four on the front page
<Riddell> http://wire.kubuntu.org/ is another blog and it might be good to show the three or four latest on the front page
<Riddell> it should also have prominant links to https://twitter.com/kubuntu https://plus.google.com/107577785796696065138/posts and http://facebook.com/kubuntu.org
<Riddell> and maybe include content from them if possible
<bukai__> Riddell: ok, I shall take 2 from each for the front page, as we are sticking to the second theme so too many will make it clumsy .
<Riddell> cool
<soee> bukai__: what theme ? :)
 * Riddell removes kde-workspace
<bukai__> soee: I am making one myself
<bukai__> but I am using, http://www.gewest13.nl/nl/werk , as a guideline :)
<Riddell> bukai__: by the way what else do you do when not being an elite kubuntu wordpress developer?
<bukai__> Riddell: Currently I am a final year student, I am porting klettres and also developing a new level for the same.
<Riddell> bukai__: doing computer science?
<Riddell> bukai__: do I guess right you're from India?
<bukai__> Riddell: yes, I am doing my B.Tech in Computer Science . 
<Riddell> bukai__: is any of this part of your dissertation or project?
<Riddell> I think everyone should do some open source development as part of their dissertation, I'm always amazed how few people do
<bukai__> No, sadly we are not allowed to select our own projects :(
<Riddell> meh that sucks
<bukai__> I am working on java card as my college project. 
<bukai__> Riddell: Yes, it really sucks.
<Riddell> ah java, universities do love it
<bukai__> :) 
<sgclark> yeah I couldn't choose mine either
<Riddell> I wonder whatever happened to C#, I hear so little about it these days, maybe I'm just living in a free software bubble 
<sgclark> Riddell: I will get our UOS scheduled one of these days, I keep running into every bug in the system possible.
<Riddell> thanks!
<Riddell> tsdgeos: no KDE Applications 14.12 Beta 1 yet?
<bukai__> Riddell: I am adding meta tags for test.kubuntu should I so the same for kubuntu.org?
<tsdgeos> Riddell: no
<tsdgeos> Riddell: this evening maybe
<Riddell> tsdgeos: let me know if I can help
<tsdgeos> sure
<Riddell> bukai__: only if it's easy to do so, not much point spending time on a website that we're about to replace
<bukai__> Riddell: then it's of no use :)
<Riddell> although I did just accidently delete the Plasma 5.1.1 tars I spend the morning making so I may not be the most reliable of hands
<sgclark> doh
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.10 is out! | trello cards up for grabs! | KF5 5.4.0 Status http://goo.gl/gwCnYo | sglcark kubuntu-dev membership meeting 21:00 today
<Riddell> ** sglcark kubuntu-dev membership meeting 21:00 today
 * sgclark hides
<Riddell> 21:00UTC
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.10 is out! | trello cards up for grabs! | KF5 5.4.0 Status http://goo.gl/gwCnYo | sglcark kubuntu-dev membership meeting 21:00UTC today
<sgclark> who is sglcark? :)
<Riddell> I head she's an elite packager who doesn't know how to spell clerk :)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.10 is out! | trello cards up for grabs! | KF5 5.4.0 Status http://goo.gl/gwCnYo | sgclark kubuntu-dev membership meeting 21:00UTC today
<lordievader> Does ssdm work properly with systemd?
<lordievader> I felt adventurous and enabled systemd.
<sgclark> Pretty sure the answer is no, unless it has been fixed
<Riddell> the package we have does not
<lordievader> Okay, thanks for the answer. Lightdm also seems incompatible with systemd.
<yofel> it shouldn't be
<yofel> there is one bug about lightdm issues open though that's incomplete IIRC (as not really reproducable)
<bukai__> Riddell: Shall I put the feature tour in the main page where, the images will be put in a laptop kind of a slider and you can slide through it , rather than putting it on the nav bar?
<yofel> otherwise you'll have problems with lxc and nfs updates. Otherwise systemd works fine
<Riddell> bukai__: that sounds cool yeah
<lordievader> Hmm, the logs show that lightdm tries to connect to upstart then a few lines about PAM and kwallet. Then X dies. (It might just be my setup ;) )
<bukai__> thanks :)
<sgclark> Riddell: k3b is ready, but taking crazy long to start build. https://launchpad.net/~sgclark/+archive/ubuntu/kubuntu-vivid/+packages. I have to run some errands before my demise, I mean dev membership.
<sgclark> so I will be back in a few
<Riddell> thanks sgclark!
<Riddell> sgclark: uploaded!
<sgclark> back
<soee> hey
<bukai__> soee: Hi
<jose> I knew a channel was missing :)
<jose> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> jose: pong
<jose> sgclark: need any help with summit and that meeting being scheduled?
<jose> have some time around here now
<sgclark> jose: not sure what I did, I scheduled community instead of users. What is the difference?
<jose> sgclark: so, users are for sessions that will be focused on users (probably tutorials, introductions to community, etc.), and community is for planning of community-driven stuff
<jose> it appears you are a track lead for users, but I can give you a hand to schedule that 'community-tagged' meeting, I'm a track lead for both community and devops
<sgclark> jose: hmm ours just might be both and devops lol, we are bundeling everything into an all in one as we do not have enough people to justify seperating it all
<sgclark> jose: basically we will show new features of the plasma5 and then a Q&A discussion and then we will go into some technical details for thos that remain.
<jose> devops is cloud stuff
<sgclark> jose: our new CI etc
<sgclark> jose: CI.. :)
<jose> jinx'd
<jose> erm
<sgclark> jose: that is the techy stuff
<jose> so, you wanna do both things in one session?
<jose> probably the demoing could go in users, and the discussion could go in community
<sgclark> jose: perhaps we could have back to back sessions
<jose> most end-users will not be interested in backend things
<sgclark> yeah
<jose> yeah, one session following the other one
<jose> that could work
<sgclark> jose: so for the demo and Q&A split, sounds fine but I don't think we need an hour each for that. Anyway to split one meetting for two tracks? lol
<jose> hehe, not that I'm aware of
<sgclark> hmm
<jose> and all meetings are 55 mins long this time
<sgclark> CI could possibly take an hour if we have enough interest, it really is a good topic
<jose> and catchy titles also help!
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> still not sure what to do about the original problem haha, Would users be better? As showing off plasma5 definately would not fit with community.
<jose> I think users is fine
<jose> just change the blueprint spec name
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> and I will create a new one for our CI work for devops
<jose> cool
<jose> let me know if you need scheduling
<jose> if I'm not around on IRC, I'll read backlog as soon as I reconnect
<sgclark> jose: ty for your help!
<jose> thanks to you for helping lead users this UOS :)
<jose> sgclark: mind a quick PM?
<sgclark> jose: go ahead
<sgclark> jose: I made a CI one for devops but I cannot seem to approve the blueprint even though I am listed as such
<jose> ok, let me check...
<jose> sgclark: link, please
<sgclark> jose: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ci/+spec/devops1411-kubuntu-continuous-integration
<jose> already accepted for the sprint
<jose> make sure to name it track-1411, not track1411
<jose> summit is set to pull info from lp every certain time
<sgclark> gotcha thanks jose!
<jose> np
<sgclark> both fixed
<sgclark> jose: CI still says 
<sgclark> Direction:
<sgclark> Needs approval
<sgclark> and no option to approve
<jose> don't change anything
<jose> just approve
<jose> cjohnston said that if you change anything summit will not pick it up
<jose> summit's weird
<sgclark> I can't
<Riddell> hola
 * sgclark waves
<sgclark> Riddell:  tsdgeos was asking about kf5 in vivid in #kde-devel
<Riddell> sgclark: thanks, replied
<Riddell> plasma 5.1.1 is up if anyone wants to take it on
<sgclark> I can later
<sgclark> start it anyway
<sgclark> did I see an announcement for the apps?
<sgclark> that should be umm fun heh
<sgclark> Riddell: also I am guessing I should backport k3b..? some significant fixes
<Riddell> dunno if it's been announced but lots of them http://download.kde.org/unstable/applications/14.11.80/
<sgclark> Riddell: and we need to couple merges with those correct?
<Riddell> sgclark: it would be nice, but remember to have some downtime as well :)
<sgclark> Riddell: my downtime is spent on SoK, lol I need to find time for sleep!
 * sgclark thinks she may have over extended herself
<sgclark> ok taking a quick break before my grilling :) be back in 30
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah I guess so, for each app merge it with debian, put it in debian git, if it's got a kf5 port then redo the packaging for that
<sgclark> Riddell: ok
 * shadeslayer hopes apachelogger will be around for grilling
 * sgclark does too
<soee> woho 5.4.0 99% green :)
<shadeslayer> I should figure out what I'm going to ask
<shadeslayer> soee: yeah, packaging shouldn't ever be red now :p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: l10n
<shadeslayer> pft, even I am not fully aware of that stuff
 * shadeslayer knows what to ask
<apachelogger> just sayin that's why it wasnt green
<soee> shadeslayer: what about apps beta1 ?
<sgclark> soee: we have not started that yet
<soee> sgclark: ok, thank you
<Riddell> soee: apps 14.12 is an empty canvas just waiting for helpful people to help out
<Riddell> fabo, debfx, apachelogger, Quintasan, yofel, shadeslayer, ScottK: meeting in #ubuntu-meeting for sgclark membership in 8 minuts
<shadeslayer> yo yo
<Quintasan> Right.
<sgclark> not here?
<Riddell> I quite like #ubuntu-meeting cos then some non-kubuntu people will see that kubuntu people are getting a new member (potentially)
 * sgclark is more scared now with strangers involved O.o
<yofel> o/
<Riddell> ** #ubuntu-meeting now?
<Riddell> ** #ubuntu-meeting now!
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you add an upstream patch it would be super lovely if you could merge it into unstable locally, then drop the upstream patch in unstable then push unstable and then push next
<apachelogger> completely pointless build failures that causes
<yofel> er, commit in next, merge next into unstable, remove patch from unstable then push both? Or did I misunderstand that?
<apachelogger> exactly
<yofel> k
<Riddell> all sounds very faffy
<apachelogger> Riddell: the option is to not make upstream patches
<Riddell> can't the automerger worker it out?
<apachelogger> on the list of code to be written that has about as low a priority as a thing could have
<apachelogger> and I thought jar was just zip
<yofel> well, true. You could count a jar that contains sources as shipping sources in some way
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I could ask the question you did not manage to answer at your quiz
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: go for it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so what's with me and being scared?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: your questions scare the shit out of me still
<yofel> kubotu: order fireworks
 * kubotu slides fireworks down the bar to yofel
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> silly kubotu
 * yofel fires them away to celebrate sgclark
<yofel> we need to improve on that :P
<apachelogger> might be becuase you have a psychological trauma
<apachelogger> those were mostly questions from your interview 
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> to both of those statements :P
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.10 is out! | trello cards up for grabs! | KF5 5.4.0 Status http://goo.gl/gwCnYo | congrats to our new kubuntu-dev: sgclark
 * sgclark cheers
<shadeslayer> my flatmates just went out, now I feel like partying too :(
<Riddell> thanks a lot for helping kubuntu sgclark 
<shadeslayer> ^^
 * Riddell goes home to bed
<soee> sgclark: gratz :D
<sgclark> thanks!
<shadeslayer> Riddell: re core dev, question is, why would I want to apply
<shadeslayer> I'm not really uploading core stuff 
<valorie> shadeslayer: for the tiara you get!
<sgclark> lol
<valorie> All Things Sparkly
<shadeslayer> They hand out tiara's to core devs? :O
<valorie> try it and see!
<valorie> there has to be something to top the title Master of the Universe
<valorie> you get the He-Man sword with that one, right?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: cos then you can be elite and get on sru team or archive admin or the like 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh you're alive
<shadeslayer> and by alive I mean not sleeping
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Where do you plan to go to vote?
 * shadeslayer wants to join
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sunday evening
<Riddell> I'm away until then
<Riddell> dunno where
<Riddell> dunno what the options are 
<Riddell> the office has something on the street door saying escola joan miro
<valorie> Riddell: you weren't kidding about the tanks heading your way!
<valorie> seems the spanish gov. is not very reasonable
<Riddell> nope, they really do know how to make people want to vote Si 
<shadeslayer> Miro school?
<Riddell> dunno where that is
<Riddell> there will be somehwer near raval I'm sure
<Riddell> just wait for it to be stuck on one of our flat door
<shadeslayer> k heading to bed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heh
<shadeslayer> ah well
<shadeslayer> We can ask Aleix if there's a site where we can find out
<Riddell> gencat.cat I think
<Riddell> but it didn't list them when I looked
<shadeslayer> there's also assemblea.cat
<shadeslayer> maybe they list them
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.participa2014.cat/com-puc-participar.html
<shadeslayer> ahaha
<shadeslayer> needs ID card
<shadeslayer> you don't have one
<shadeslayer> you don't get to vote? :P
<shadeslayer> ah you can vote from 10th to 25th maybe
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://www.participa2014.cat/onpucparticipar/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you need to elpadronise
<Riddell> I have that
<Riddell> that was no problem
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> Trying to figure out what the 3rd field in there is
<Riddell> which is what makes me think a catalan government will be more efficient than a spanish one for beurocracy
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think we have to go here https://www.google.es/maps/place/Ronda+de+Sant+Pau,+72,+08001+Barcelona/@41.3829387,2.1650108,16z/data=!4m7!1m4!3m3!1s0x12a4a260847a8ea3:0xbd0c984842240359!2sRonda+de+Sant+Pau,+72,+08001+Barcelona!3b1!3m1!1s0x12a4a260847a8ea3:0xbd0c984842240359?hl=en
<Riddell> at mercat st antoni?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> Adreça: rda. Sant Pau, 72
<Riddell> groovy
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-07
<sgclark> bah Unable to open /usr/share/kde4/apps/katepart/syntax/bash.xml
<valorie> opens for me
<valorie> did you need the contents?
<valorie> otherwise, /me runs off for a few hours
<sgclark> nah, thanks tho :)
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | 14.10 is out! | trello cards up for grabs! | Plasma 5.1.1 Status http://goo.gl/eQfERD | KF5 5.4.0 Status http://goo.gl/gwCnYo | congrats to our new kubuntu-dev: sgclark
<manchicken_> ... wtf... cannot compile perl and get tests to pass...
<Mirv> Riddell: I'm somewhat hoping that I could release Qt 5.3.2 on Monday to vivid. do you want to test something? (and is there much to test in vivid regarding Plasma 5 at the moment)
<Mirv> I've frameworkintegration and plasma-framework installed from the rebuilds.
<Mirv> apt-add-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-002 for testing
 * Mirv successfully launches khelpcenter, systemsettings5, and manages to replace unity 7 with kwin_x11
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> Mirv: sure, I can test all of plasma 5
<Mirv> Riddell: thanks. AFAIK frameworkintegration and plasma-framework were the only packages in archives needing a rebuild (=depending on either qtbase-abi-5-3-0 or qtdeclarative-abi-5-3-0)
<Riddell> Mirv: where do I test it from?
<Mirv> Riddell: apt-add-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-002 && apt update && apt dist-upgrade
<Mirv> Riddell: is there yet a package in archive with which you'd get sort of plasma 5 desktop? I was only able to find those kwin/helpcenter/systemsettings5 etc bits.
<Riddell> Mirv: plasma-desktop but its still compiling i think
<Riddell> Mirv: you can try kubuntu-ppa/next utopic
<apachelogger> wgrant: why is it that some ppa builds are incredibly slow? e.g. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/6542332 vs. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/6538957
<wgrant> apachelogger: Hm, I've seen that on a very occasional build the last few days. I wonder if one of the compute nodes is behaving sometimes. I'll investigate.
<wgrant> s/behaving/misbehaving/
<kubotu> wgrant meant: "apachelogger: Hm, I've seen that on a very occasional build the last few days. I wonder if one of the compute nodes is misbehaving sometimes. I'll investigate."
<valorie> kubotu: so literal you are
<apachelogger> wgrant: I can find some more examples if that helps
<wgrant> apachelogger: That might be helpful.
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/6543498 (slow) vs https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/6539429 (fast)
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/6543500 (slow) vs. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/6539441 (fast)
 * apachelogger checks for something a bit older
<apachelogger> apparently there have been publisher runs that lasted some 2 hours ^^
<apachelogger> this one might be one https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/6517194 (slow) vs. https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/6520767 (fast)
<apachelogger> wgrant: it does appear to be a rather recent thing, that october 30 build is the earliest case of slowness I have found so far
<wgrant> Yeah, I've only noticed it this week.
<wgrant> Thanks for the datapoints.
<apachelogger> wgrant: I found an earlier outlier from October 24 https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/6491781 (slow) vs https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/6476977 (fast)
<apachelogger> ../../lib/documentview/videoviewadapter.cpp:25:30: fatal error: Phonon/AudioOutput: No such file or directory
<apachelogger>  #include <Phonon/AudioOutput>
<apachelogger>                               ^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell, sgclark: can someone pretty plz repair phonon -.-
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you know why it can't find it?
<Riddell> http://tech-beta.slashdot.org/story/14/11/01/1538227/kubuntu-1504-will-be-based-on-kde5  yay we made slashdot
<apachelogger> because sune patches my software without asking first
<apachelogger> so he screwed up and now phonon in debian and vivid is borked
<Riddell> ah
<_Groo_> is telepathy 0.9 supposed to have a contact list widget for plasma 5?
<Riddell> nope
<_Groo_> Riddell: ah ok, carry on then :D
<Riddell> but there is something that shows in my panel when someone messages me
<soee> hey
<_Groo_> yes, because he uses the default notifications
<_Groo_> ok, its working fine then :)
<soee> _Groo_: can you test one thing with telepathy ?
<_Groo_> soee: sure, what do you want me to test? i can fork bomb apachelogger with cute fluffy messages
<_Groo_> like 10 thousand of them per sec
<Riddell> I hope we'll have a real kf5 telepathy before 15.04 is out
<_Groo_> Riddell: i saw a branch last week with the initial commits for kf5
<_Groo_> so yeah, should be ready by 15.04
<_Groo_> soee: what do you want me to test?
<Riddell> it's our favourite polo shirt model... kbroulik!
<kbroulik> Riddell: I didnt forget about it :)
<soee> _Groo_: resize kde-telepathy window to smaller width , when you wont see the settings icon (onyl the Right arrow) and check if you can access this settings than anyhow 
<_Groo_> if by accessing it, you mean the > arrow, its greyed out,i believe its just a marker to show theres more stuff on the right, 
<_Groo_> so no, once you diminish the window, the settings are hidden and cant be accessed
<_Groo_> but the arrow is there to warn theres more stuff on theright
<soee> _Groo_: but give it even smaller width than wehn you press arrow, some options shows up
<soee> all but not settings ;)
<Antisound> hi folkz!
<Antisound> Riddell: will there be a 15.04 image with plasma5 this week?
<_Groo_> soee: ahah you are correct :)
<soee> _Groo_: so i wonder if this should be concidered as a bug
<soee> Plasma5 is already in Vivid by default ?
<Antisound> soee: sure,... it's going to be 
<Antisound> soee: but the daily images aren't change yet
<Odur> Anybody know why dch -i increments to UNRELEASED instead of utopic?
<_Groo_> soee_: well its either a bug or a weird "feature"
<Riddell> Odur: its the new behavious for the last year or so
<Riddell> you can use dch -r I think to set it to released
<yofel> -r right, there's also a setting to revert to the old behavior if you really want to
<soee_> Riddell: the KF5 5.4.0 will be backported to 14.10 ?
<yofel> (different people using different behavior is a bad idea though)
<Riddell> soee: shrug, probably if there's a need
<Riddell> but for now I should upload it to vivid
<Odur> Riddell: Yeah, I just read that too :). Thanks anyway
<Riddell> Odur: packaging anything interesting?
<soee> _Groo_: this is it i think https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=316591
<ubottu> KDE bug 316591 in contactlist "Contact list does not show settings-button, if its to narrow" [Normal,Confirmed]
<Odur> Riddell: Nope. Just a wether-widget for SMHI (Swedish meterology institute)
<Odur> For the first time in 6 years or so I upgraded my Kubuntu installation instead of doing a fresh install. Worked perfectly :)
<Riddell> yay
<Odur> Well, almost. Loading of firmware for my bluetooth don't work, but it's a minor problem. And there were one package that didn't get removed as it should. But that was fixed with manual removal
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Odur> The bluetooth problem was easily solved. For some reason it searched for the .hcd file at another location and a different name. Just move and rename and all is good :)
<sgclark> morning
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<Riddell> KF5 5.4 in vivid
<Riddell> and I forgot extra-cmake-modules
<Riddell> you'd think I'd remember that by now
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> Riddell: I put 5.1.1 in next staging
<Riddell> oh groovy
<Riddell> mostly green too http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/plasma-status/build_status_5.1.1_vivid.html
<murthy> Can any one confirm this after reproducing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1389847
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1389847 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity waits until the driver-manager finishes before proceeding to the partitioning screen" [Undecided,New]
 * Riddell only has free hardware that needs to scary drivers so doesn't have this issue
<murthy> Riddell: Read the note at the end of the bug report
<sgclark> my internet is only terrible in the sense that it cuts off all the time, when it is up it is speedy. So no I cannot reproduce :(
<murthy> what happens when there is no network connectivity when the package manager is downloading a package?
<murthy> does it wait or does it quit?
<murthy> sgclark: Is it possible to reduce the internet speed in a virtual box?
<sgclark> murthy: good question, that i can test, give me a few
<murthy> ok
<sgclark> murthy: hmm have never actually tried that
<murthy> If that is possible reduce the speed to the very least possible
<murthy> does the package manager check for a minimum internet speed before terminating  the download process?
<apachelogger> if a host cannot be resolved it aborts immediately, if the networkinterface goes down it would probably also abort immediately, if there is IO starvation it will abort after a timeout of presumably at least 10 seconds
<apachelogger> so you can put limit the speed to 1byte/s and it would still be good enough
<apachelogger> do note that you can throttle the bandwith for apt itself, in case you don't want to limit the entire system... that way only the package downloads will be at a lower speed
<murthy> apachelogger: can we limit the bandwidth in virtualbox?
<apachelogger> probably
<apachelogger> apt doesn't really care where it is run :P
<murthy> apachelogger: Is there a possibility the driver-manager or apt blocking the main ubiquity process?
<apachelogger> yes
<murthy> ok
<Riddell> dantti: sorry apper being removed from the archive now that kde-workspace-dev is gone
<murthy> Just asking this out of curiosity, I had seen some python code in the kubuntu installer component, why so instead of using C++ ?
<Riddell> murthy: python is easier than c++ to write, especially if you want your code to be either qt or gtk from 1 codebase
<apachelogger> one might disagree on all of those points
<apachelogger> ...
<murthy> Ya thats true, but isn't it one of the reason why we changed kpackagekit with muon?
<Riddell> nope
<sgclark> fun.. ../../../phonon/platform_kde/kiomediastream.h:23:38: fatal error: Phonon/AbstractMediaStream: No such file or directory
<sgclark> apachelogger: ^
<Riddell> sgclark: where's this?
<Riddell> sgclark: I've been moving phonon headers today
<Riddell> sgclark: have you got phonon 4:4.8.0-~4ubuntu2  ?
<sgclark> Riddell: next-staging
<_Groo_> is the kio-extras triggered to build today?
<_Groo_> in ci unstable
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ./desktop/usr-share/layout.js
<Riddell> shadeslayer: scripts/casper-bottom/25adduser:      chroot /root install -D -o $USERNAME -g $USERNAME /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/layout.js /usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/layout.js
<shadeslayer> ok thx
<apachelogger> wgrant: fwiw, today just about all builds seem incredibly slow, 90 sources that usually build in <6 hours have been for 16 hours now
<apachelogger> seems to be getting worse every day :S
<santa_> hi
<santa_> have you pushed your partial work on 5.4.0 to git? I mean the manpages addition to not-installed and such
<santa_> + the symbols update for plasma-framework
<sgclark> seems not
<sgclark> plasma-framework pushed as that was the one I worked on. 
<sgclark> Riddell: you did not apply your changes to 5.4.0 to git? :) I would have grab all the packages and create patches then push unless Riddell wants to push his changes
<santa_> thanks for taking care
<Riddell> sgclark: what what?
<Riddell> santa_: yes it should be all in git
<Riddell> kubuntu_vivid_archive branches
<sgclark> Riddell: nah it isn't, been looking
<sgclark> oh wait
<sgclark> wierd
<santa_> I have been forking siductions packaging from kubuntu_vivid_archive
<sgclark> Riddell: this is odd, some are updated and others are not
<santa_> thing is: for instance, your kross build doesn't complain about missing files (the manpage, which is compressed)
<santa_> I guess because you updated the not-installed file
<santa_> however my kross build complains about the missing file
<santa_> compare http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kf5-status/build_status_5.4.0_vivid.html
<santa_> with http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/kdenext_status/
 * santa_ checks git again...
<santa_> nope, kross/kubuntu_vivid_archive doesn't have the updated not-installed file
<santa_> there are other packages with the same problem wrt manpages
<santa_> it's not an issue for me, but just saying in case you missed some git pushes
<santa_> oh, wait. I found it
<sgclark> I am so confued
<santa_> I need to do another round of builds later to check properly, apparently the only thing missing was the symbol removal
<santa_> (already pushed)
<sgclark> right, that was my bad
<sgclark> ok so we are good right?
<dantti> Riddell: np, hopefuly I'll find some time in future for apper2 qml/qt5 based
<santa_> sgclark: I think so, I will let you know if I find issues in the next kubuntu_vivid_archive build
<santa_> (I tend to think I won't)
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> sgclark: oh well I'll sort it out on monday I guess
 * Riddell off for the weekend
<sgclark> Riddell: I think we are good
<sgclark> Riddell: I am also going to take the weekend off!
<bukai> soee: ping
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<valorie> sgclark: nice weekend to be out and about!
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-08
<wgrant> apachelogger: Let me know if you see any more slow builds. Some dodgy compute nodes have been taken out of rotation.
<wgrant> Their IO performance was sort of 10x worse than the rest, which wasn't really ideal.
<sgclark> valorie: hehe yes suppose to be really nice
<jose> congratulations, sgclark 
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<lordievader> Good morning.
<bukai> soee: ping
<soee> bukai: pong
<bukai> soee: I started creating a theme for the test.kubuntu.co.uk and I am facing a strange problem , some hyperlinks are working and some are not
<lordievader> The best problems ;)
<soee> bukai: What links dont work ?
<soee> uhoh 5.1.1 building already :)
<bukai> soee: this is the  code snippet for the same ->http://paste.kde.org/prldagxeg
<lordievader> Only the first one is an actual link?
<soee> bukai: yeak and there is only one link
<bukai> yes , that too is not opening
<soee> others will just point to nothing, yop can use #foo in link if you want to point inyo some section on a page
<soee> bukai: also use closing slash in img tag like <img src="foo" alt="" />
<soee> also in this sample code one closing div is missing
<lordievader> Hehe yeah, strict browsers don't like that ;)
<bukai> soee: ok, let me check. But should it not at least open the given links ?
<soee> i would have to see working code
<lordievader> It could very well be that the browser has no idea where the <a> tag ends, what is covered and what not.
<bukai> lordievader: but in that case the entire thing should become a link that too isn't happening.
<lordievader> bukai: Is there an example page with working and non working links?
<bukai> Nope its on my local machine I can send you the code.
<soee> bukai: can you post teh code once again ?
<bukai> soee: the entire article section, http://paste.kde.org/pogzckfs4
<soee> bukai: links work, do you see images ?
<soee> bukai: paste your code into html section here: http://fiddlesalad.com/html/
<soee> as you can see images are not found but links work if you click on missing image icon
<lordievader> bukai: The links work fine here: http://lordievader.no-ip.org/files/test.html
<bukai> soee: it works fine there
<bukai> but its not working on the browser! :(
<lordievader> bukai: It is here, uploaded the snippet to my server and it works just fine.
<bukai> lordievader: what browser are you using?
<lordievader> bukai: Chromium.
<bukai> same here, but It's not working and It's killing me !
<lordievader> bukai: Are the images links with you?
<bukai> no
<lordievader> Both on your server and mine?
<bukai> its link on your server
<lordievader> Hihi, what webserver do you use?
<bukai> lordievader: soee this is how it looks on the browser when right clicked on a particular image http://wstaw.org/w/325r/
<soee> well be sure thet thers now extra layer thoat covers all others
<soee> *thers no
<lordievader> Chromes inspector thingie (f12) is awesome for that ;)
<bukai> If I remove all the css nd js then the links are working fine
<lordievader> bukai: Double check the css and js ;)
<bukai> yup that is what I am doing now :)
<bukai> soee: btw there are no personal blogs as such on the kubuntu.org, will it be a good idea to iinclude some?
<lordievader> There is the kubuntu wire.
<bukai> yes, but unlike now will it be better to represent the kubuntu wire blogs and  the latest articles seperately on the front page?
<yofel_> kubuntu.org is the distribution information page. So it should focus on that. Having some community related things like maybe the 3 newest wire posts linked somewhere would be nice I guess, but that shouldn't give the impression that it's the purpose of the page
<yofel> bukai: ^
<bukai> no, I was just thinking of mentioning just 4 latest wire   post on the first page. 
<bukai> yofel: ^^
<yofel> IMO ok, as long as it's somewhere to the bottom right
<bukai> lordievader: issue resolved !!
<lordievader> bukai: What was the cause?
<bukai> <a href .. had to be but before I started the div but I had put it inside the div
<lordievader> Err didn't we just establish the html code wasn't the problem?
<bukai> yes, but making that change it works, and if you remove the css files it worked.
<bukai> without the change
<bukai> lordievader: ^^
<lordievader> bukai: Seems to me like a workaround fix... :(
<bukai> yes, I will keep checking the css to get a proper fix 
<lordievader> bukai: :)
<ovidiu-florin> why is libkf5config-dev only available in utopic?
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: ?
<yofel>  libkf5config-dev | 5.3.0-0ubuntu1 | vivid/universe  | amd64, arm64, armhf, i386, powerpc, ppc64el
<yofel> trusty doesn't have it because kf5 wasn't ready back then
<ari-tczew> why we wouldn't to keep KDE* packages merged from Debian, else releasing from scratch?
<Blizzz> mh, question, on 4.10 i added backports ppa to receive kde telepathy 0.9. alas, the kde-telepathy packages are still on 0.8 and the ktp- packages as in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports?field.series_filter=utopic don't show up. aptitude update does not reveal any erros.
<Blizzz> mh, what launchpad shows does not match with reality
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: can I get it through backports?
<Blizzz> kde-telepathy shows 0.8 but other packages are fine. looks OK, thanks for packaging :)
<Blizzz> (goodbye pidgin, never gonna miss u)
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: not from us I believe (IIRC the problem point was backporting qt5)
<ScottK> ari-tczew: We're mostly switching to much newer versions, but we're collaborating with Debian to put them a common VCS.  Things like kde4libs that will stick around should be merged.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: ok
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: then I'll have to compile even the whole kf5 myself...
<yofel> probably, should be rather easy with kdesrc-build though
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: every one keeps saying that
<ovidiu-florin> I don't understand how to use that tool
<yofel> can't really help you with that as I've never used it. But the manual seems to be pretty long
<ovidiu-florin> I've skimmed the manual
<ovidiu-florin> searching fo how to disable something....
<ovidiu-florin> aaprently that tool is favoring SVN a bit too much
<ovidiu-florin> IMHO
<soee> oh this is cool, 
<soee> facebook messanger messages in kde-telepathy
<soee> notification etc. all works just cool
<soee> omg <3 kde-telepathy :)
#kubuntu-devel 2014-11-09
<_Groo_> soee: we just need two way authentication like it works in gnome :P
<_Groo_> soee: i needed to go back to unity, register there and then fire kde-telepathy
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<kfunk> aah. relief. I think I finally solved my CPU-is-always-throttled-to-lowest-freq issue. seems like thermald did stupid things and scaling_max_freq to its lowest possible values whenever it wanted.
<kfunk> uninstalling that one fixed it.
<kfunk> in fact, I uninstalled everything that could possibly touch stuff in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq. cpufreqd, laptop-mode-tools, thermald.
<kfunk> maybe that one was related, but I really dunno: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thermald/+bug/1367131
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1367131 in thermald (Ubuntu) "thermald throttles cpu to minimal frequency at 45°" [High,Fix released]
<ovidiu-florin> can I get Qt 5.3 in 14.04.1?
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: I get the feeling that is going to be compiling ;)
<ovidiu-florin> great....
<ovidiu-florin> that makes me happy.... compiling the whole qt and installing it
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> so what happened to system settings in Kubuntu 15.04 (no accessible icons/links in the gui), is there a fix yet or does a bug need to be filed?
<bukai> Riddell: ping
<BluesKaj> well, had to settle for network manager gnome and nm-applet in order to configure access to vpn servers
<jose> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> jose: pong
<jose> sgclark: both meetings are already approved, just gimme a timeslot and I'll schedule them right ahead!
<jose> I also have another one on the waiting list to be scheduled, kubuntu Plasma5 preview
<sgclark> jose: yeah I can't see the on the meeting scheduler :( I am not doing well at this track lead stuff. Anyway what time zone are these slots?
<sgclark> jose: Friday Plasma 5 Users1 15:00 - CI Devops1 16:00 Oregon LoCo Community2 18:00
<sgclark> jose: all friday
<jose> sgclark: those are UTL
<jose> UTC*
<sgclark> jose: ok the slots remain the same ^
<jose> cool then
<jose> sgclark: Plasma is community
<jose> not users
<sgclark> jose: thanks so much for your help
<jose> no prob :)
<sgclark> jose: ok fixing
<jose> sgclark: if you fix it to users, then you'll have to schedule, I won't be able to
<jose> sgclark: the required participants on the Oregon one will not be available at 18 UTC on Friday
<jose> there is at least one that conflicts
<sgclark> ok
<sgclark> Try Thursday
<jose> same timeslot?
<sgclark> jose: hold on that one. trying to reach him
<jose> ok!
<BluesKaj> is there a plasma 5/kf5 ppa for 15.04?
<PaulW2U> Summaries all done, those for the cloud are not my best :)
<PaulW2U> oops, wrong channel :)
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> soee, how's plasma 5 on 15.04, have you tried it?
<soee> im nto on 15.04 yet :)
<soee> im not sure ig plasma is already in archiove for 15.04
<sgclark> it isn't
<soee> :)
<soee> sgclark: 15.1.1 will be released tusday ?
<soee> *5.1.1
<soee> someone here using kdetalk ?
<sgclark> soee: yes on 5.1.1
<soee> sgclark: kdetalk ?
<sgclark> I don't no sorry
<soee> ah ok
<BluesKaj> ok, 15.04 kde d=sufferd from buggy settings for system settings and network manager and maybe some others that I haven't discovered yet
<BluesKaj> suffers
<sgclark> soee: I hope to have 5.1.1 ready for testing tomorrow
<soee> sgclark: vivid or unnicorn ?
<sgclark> soee: we start with vivid now
<soee> BluesKaj: you are on 15.04 ?
<BluesKaj> ok, sgclark, maybe I'll try 5.1.1 on vivid then
<BluesKaj> yes soee
<BluesKaj> dodger_, been on 15.04 since day one ...sort of :)
<BluesKaj> soee, rather
<soee> :)
<soee> sgclark: so how it will work atm, if upgrading from 14.10 with Plasma 5 to vivid without plasam5 ?
<sgclark> soee: I have no idea, I am still on 14.10
<BluesKaj> even 14.10 with plasma 4 is suffering bugs in my experience
<soee> BluesKaj: report, report, report :D
<soee> i think ill wait till plasma5 get into archive etc
<soee> probably something liek alpha1
<BluesKaj> soee, seems to be hw related, no probs on the desktop, just the laptop with 14.10
<soee> ah ok
<soee> anyway atm i can say plasma5 is the best one iv ever used :)
<BluesKaj> hope it's improved
<BluesKaj> well, it's been a long day here, think i'll sign off for today...these old eyes need a rest, laters
<soee> seeya
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-02
<snele> sgclark: maybe rebuilding qtcurve in backports against new abi?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hi prth
<yofel> sgclark: QtCurve was our Gtk Theme before oxygen-gtk was a thing, so we did maintain it in the past. Some people might still use it if they kept upgrading
<yofel> legacy cruft :/
<snele> yofel: many kde users still use qtcurve themes for qt and gtk2 apps
<Riddell> prth: I'm now your mentor, let's get coding!
<snele> especially in kde4 because many people think that oxygen is ugly :D
<soee> i'm using qtcurve on 15.10 :D
<yofel> why is theme choice a thing
<yofel> geeez xD
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ghostcube> any new ppa for new stuff in 15.10?
<ghostcube> is the telepathy plugin for telegram available now?
<Mamarok> since I didn't get a reaction on this:
<Mamarok> we might have a packaging error for amarok 2.8.90, if I trust this guy https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=323802#c18
<ubottu> KDE bug 323802 in Collections/Local "amarok gives MySQL error on startup, no tracks in collection" [Grave,Resolved: fixed]
<Mamarok> amarok should drag in MySQL by default
<Mamarok> and amarok should be removed if something else removes MySQL
<Mamarok> so at least the user would get aware that this could cause havoc
<sgclark> morning
<mamarley> Hi sgclark, how are you doing this fine^S^S^S^Sdreary morning?
<sgclark> still working on my first cup of coffee ask again in a few :)
<sgclark> snele: yofel ok rebuilding, thanks
<BluesKaj> morning sgclark, mamarley ...last coffee here...surprisingly very few crashes on 16.10 so far and any that do recover gracefully
<mamarley> Even I am not quite that adventurous...
<sgclark> heh me either
<BluesKaj> well, I still have 14.104 as my main man
<BluesKaj> err 14.04 even
 * mamarley 's desktops, laptops, and server are all on Wily.
<lordievader> Haven't seem many crashes on 16.04 either, granted haven't used it very much either ;)
<mamarley> It may be tempting to upgrade once kernel 4.3 or 4.4 is available though...
<BluesKaj> on 16.04 as we speak, all is well so far 
<BluesKaj> think it's still mostly 15,10 underneath tho
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Yeah, we are two weeks, or so, away from release ;)
<BluesKaj> yeah, I have the schedule here
<soee_> but there are noaany update sin 16.04 that touche frameworks, plsma or apps right ?
<sgclark> not that I am aware of
<sgclark> snele: yofel: mparillo trusty kwin-style-qtcurve needs test install in the trusty backports. When you have time. Thanks.
<prth> Riddell, awesome \o/
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-158-g1bfea77 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/UpdatesPage.qml
<pursuivant> Make it possible to keep track of updates after changing section
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/1bfea77eaed972ba1c13aa60074e3bd82552e674
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-159-g5338812 * Aleix Pol: discover/MuonDiscoverMainWindow.cpp
<pursuivant> Fix actualWidth computation
<pursuivant> Perform a floating point division rather than an integer one. Otherwise it
<pursuivant> was discreet and there used to be jumps while resizing that looked glitchy.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/5338812387522d9ff625a849ec33558f1f6f0f08
<Mirv> fyi the Tue-Thu UOS's Qt for 16.04 LTS session moved to Wed 14:00 UTC
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-160-gb16a2a5 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/Category/CategoryModel.cpp
<pursuivant> Fix CategoryModel initialization
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/b16a2a5f454e458b9fc2a4a59870c50167dbe0d1
<mparillo> sgclark: just aot install kwin-style-qtcurve
<sgclark> mparillo: ?
<sgclark> mparillo: yeah just install it
<sgclark> see if it is still broken.
<sgclark> have to update fisrt
<sgclark> first...
<marco-parillo> sg
<marco-parillo> sgclark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13084128/
<marco-parillo> Should I get so many removes?
<sgclark> marco-parillo: those are pre-existing removes. I do believe it is from the move from nepomuk to baloo and are expected. I hope
<sgclark> have nothing to do with kwin-style-qtcurve anyway.
<marco-parillo> No errors on the update.
<sgclark> yofel: when your around can you  verify or deny the removals ^
<sgclark> marco-parillo: great thanks for testing!
<marco-parillo> My pleasure.
<clivejo> My cert expired on my kolab server over the weekend, but fixed it yesterday.  However Akonadi Resource is crashing over and over despite installing a new cert.  Crash report is here https://paste.kde.org/pvibtrffj 
<clivejo> does anyone use ring on Kubuntu15.10?
<sgclark> clivejo: that looks very much upstream. please file a bug on bugs.kde.org
<sgclark> I dont
<clivejo> looks like they dropped the kde client :(
<clivejo> sgclark: Ive installed the debug symbols, hoping to get some more useful info
<soee_> btw. the missing nm/plasma-pa icon bug might be related to QT, David posted this link today: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-48870
<clivejo> how do I use gdb to get a good bug report?
<sgclark> clivejo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace#Generation
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-03
<yofel> sgclark, marco-parillo: that looks about right
<sgclark> k
<sgclark> ty
<snele> sgclark: qtcurve installs and works fine now. thank you for rebuilding it
<mgraesslin> sorry my fault ;-)
<sitter> actually ours
<sitter> also yours though
<mgraesslin> it also failed on KDE CI
<mgraesslin> so my fault
<sitter> yeah, just saw
<sitter> I thought it was the pile of red kci has been for weeks :(
<mgraesslin> meh that sucks
<mgraesslin> I should just upgrade minimum epoxy version ;-)
<sitter> :O
<mgraesslin> compile fix pushed
<mgraesslin> on kde ci it compiles again
<sitter> won't compile on kci though as kwayland doesn't build on account of not having qt5.5 I think https://launchpadlibrarian.net/223711698/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.kwayland_4%3A5.4.2%2Bgit20151030.0058%2B15.10-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<sitter> anwyway
 * sitter away
<shadeslayer> jmux: any news on the BSP?
<jmux> shadeslayer: I'm waiting for my last approval from the hierarchy, which should happen tomorrow. I'm waiting for mor people to sign up in the doodle
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> jmux: did you send it out? I don't think I saw it on the mailing lists
<jmux> But everything looks ok, so I really expect this to happen, whatever WE is choosen
<jmux> shadeslayer: Well I wrote to the people which normally forwarded the info (Riddell, mbanck, Swee5hark, mbolander, hefee, ...), as I'm not subscribted to the lists
<jmux> But feel free to post the info wherever you think it's appropriate
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> yofel: happy birthday! :D
<ghostcube> o.O  yofel has birthday today?
<yofel> shadeslayer: thanks! :D
<yofel> ghostcube: yes ;)
<ghostcube> http://www.grusskartenkaufen.de/images/produkte/i41/4166.jpg  yofel 
<ghostcube> :D
<yofel> hahaha XD
<soee> happy birthday yofel :) http://stream1.gifsoup.com/view7/2479107/birthday-gif-o.gif
<yofel> heh, thanks :D
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey soee
<yofel> ahoneybun: sorry, took a while until I had time to look into the bootstrap theme import, but now your content is on http://docs.kubuntu.org/sphinx/ - please check if something's missing or wrong, otherwise ping me and I'll move it to the root folder
<ahoneybun> :)
<ahoneybun> np yofel and happy bday 
<yofel> thanks :)
<ahoneybun> it looks all good to me
<yofel> ok, let me move it then
<yofel> moved
<ahoneybun> that was fast 
<ahoneybun> lol
<yofel> well, it was 2 shell commands :P
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> yofel: http://docs.kubuntu.org/_sources/docs/installation.txt
<ahoneybun> just text :)
<yofel> yeah, RST is certainly more readable than docbook..
<ahoneybun> yea that was a +1 for sure about using it
<ahoneybun> yofel: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zAAODZFwQ2MzY4aWVkbFVBRkk/view?usp=sharing
<ahoneybun> epub :)
<ahoneybun> works in Google Play Books app
<ahoneybun> g2g bbl
<yofel> I think that would fit great into an "Alternative content" section or so
<yofel> hm, the Search is a bit weird as it shows the source file content in the page excerpt..
<yofel> but that's minor issues 
<yofel> ahoneybun: I don't think much has changed since trusty, but do you think it would make sense to provide both $latest and $latest-lts docs? (After all we do promote both on the download page)
<yofel> maybe adding a link to the old docs (the folder is still there) would solve that for now?
<allee> for a quick(!) test of a kwin upstream patch: What do I have to make this work: patch < ../try-me.diff; debuild
<allee> I would like to avaid adding quilt machinery for the test
<yofel> between those commands run "dpkg-source --commit", that'll auto-create a quilt patch
<yofel> alternatively, set debian/source/format to "3.0 (native)", then it'll ignore the tarball
<allee> yofel:  thx, trying ... 
<santa_> allee: just in case you are very very very veteran and you didn't notice: with the source format 3.0 (quilt) you don't have to add any quilt machinery; while the source format is called "3.0 (quilt)" quilt isn't needed to build the package, so you would just need to do something like
<santa_> echo "try-me.diff" >> debian/patches/series
<santa_> cp ../try-me.diff debian/patches/
<santa_> and that should work out of the box as long as the patch is -p1 iirc
<yofel> it should, yes
<allee> santa_: interesting.  Looks like I'm very very very veteran :-)   Since format 3.0 was introduced I had almost no time for packaging
<santa_> aha
<santa_> for the record my favourite way to do what you did is just quilt import /path/to/patch
<santa_> note that it doesn't require to change debian/rules or adding quilt to build depends
<santa_> allee: welcome to the future :P :)
 * allee hides in his stone age cave
<sgclark> Happy birthday yofel!
<allee> yofel: All the best!!
<yofel> sgclark, allee: thanks! :)
<sgclark> yofel: 4.14.3 to backports? or another day testing?
<allee> sgclark: trusty? with ppa?  I can check/test them on my work computer if you want
<yofel> I think we've tested what we could. It didn't explode on me in KVM and I can't find any more package upgrade problems
<yofel> don't forget to update l10n though
<sgclark> yofel: I tried and it was already updated. apparently by you
<yofel> huh?
<yofel> uhm, ok, looking
<sgclark> looks like it was to fix a bug
<sgclark> allee: staging-kdeapplications is the ppa for trusty 
<yofel> all the things I do that I don't know of, how amazing
<sgclark> lol
<sgclark> ditto
<yofel> ok, joking aside. I don't see 4.14.3 in lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-l10n-common-trusty-backports
<sgclark> cuz it is in kde-l10n-common-trusty
<yofel> aaaah
<yofel> wait
<yofel> sgclark: that's 4.13.3, not 4.14.3
<yofel> the -backports branch has 4.14.2 from you as the latest
<sgclark> oh hah dislexia lol
<sgclark> ok updating :)
<yofel> I was wondering already because I made that annyoing branching scheme exactly to not mess that stuff up
<yofel> oh, UOS started already. Time flies..
<sgclark> ugh, when is ours?
<yofel> 19:00 UTC (in ~4h) according to the schedule
<sgclark> oh good grief
<mamarley> What's a UOS?
<sgclark> ubuntu online summit
<yofel> the "we have no money so lets say that meeting online is easier for people all around the world" version of the developer summit
<yofel> mamarley: today's schedule if you're curious http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/2015-11-03/
<yofel> I'll try to prepare some items to talk about once I get home.. lets see who shows up
 * shadeslayer has a flipping headache, not moi
<sgclark> I have not slept well in days, so will likely skip the videon part, but will be there on headset
<sgclark> video*
<genii> Will there be a presentation of some sort for UOS?
<yofel> there was a CI showcase session at least
<yofel> not sure if the plasma mobile one is going to happen
<marco-parillo> I also see this: https://plus.google.com/+RickTimmis/posts/Bwc6ZhmGeCT timed with UOS, I think.
<yofel> the timing is coincidence, they always do it on the first wednesday of a month
<yofel> good timing indeed though ;P
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.2-10-ga24e495 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/PackageKitBackend (3 files)
<pursuivant> Batch resource package id's
<pursuivant> This way we make sure it stays consistent
<pursuivant> BUG: 354562
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/a24e495c2eea95e76b1389bdffaf27e30d7e273a
<ubottu> bug 339148 in gnome-app-install (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #354562 gnome-app-install crashed with ValueError in _refilter()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339148
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-161-gcbb878f * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/PackageKitBackend/PackageKitResource.h
<pursuivant> const will be const
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/cbb878fa24554b4309527af2b946253c4cca2c0f
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-164-gd717480 * Aleix Pol:  (4 files in 2 dirs)
<pursuivant> Merge branch 'Plasma/5.4'
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/d717480bafa1b152f499ee1409a193be35c57a2f
<sgclark> kl10n uploaded for trusty, afk till uos meeting, that is 2 hours now right yofel?
<yofel> 3 I think. run "date -u" in konsole and then see when 19:00 UTC is for you
<sgclark> ahh 3 even better, thanks
<yofel> great, tried to upload the autopackagetest fixes
<yofel> 35 of 80 uploads were rejected
<yofel> our packageset is soo broken
<sgclark> to archive?
<yofel> yep
<yofel> I'll update the seed later
<sgclark> ouch. yeah I get rejected on several of those still
<yofel> we should probably have a scripted section in our supported seed that we can update in an easy way
<yofel> (that that lists binary packages doesn't make things easier...)
<sgclark> yeah
<allee> santa_, yofel: thx for the patch test tips.  I confirmed the fix upstream. I hope the patch makes it into 5.4.3
<yofel> and kwin failed to build, dangit
<allee> yofel: lucky me,  I used apt-get source kwin ;-)
<yofel> well, you probably didn't build on xenial ;)
<allee> Yessss, sir :-)
<mck182__> does anyone know what provides "bzr fast-export"?
<clivejo> yofel: do you know what this means?
<clivejo> <dvratil> although that would only lead to the crash if if KDE on kubuntu is being compiled without Q_ASSERT. Otherwise we would hit the Q_ASSERT earlier and get a more clearer backtrace :)
<yofel> answered that in #kontact
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: happy birthday
<yofel> thanks!
<ovidiu-florin> Are you partying ?
<yofel> not today, over the weekend ;)
<ovidiu-florin> have fun
<yofel> that's the plan :D
<soee_> someone tried Firefox 42 with Mizilla's  adblocker ?
<Mamarok> yofel: Happy Birthday :)
<yofel> thanks!
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: 
<ovidiu-florin> I'm drinking a beer right now in your honor
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<marco-parillo> soee_: I have not. I simply replace my /etc/hosts with: http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.txt I do feel guilty about the wholesale approach to the sites I like that have small, unobtrusive ads, but they seem to be the minority. 
<clivejo> thanks yofel
<yofel> reminder: kubuntu UOS 16.04 planning in ~10min http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22602/kubuntu-xenial-planning/so
<clivejo> should we be using that in Kubuntu?
<yofel> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22602/kubuntu-xenial-planning/
<clivejo> yofel: can I listen in?
<yofel> clivejo: dunno, asserts are usually debug stuff for developers. I'll wait for Dan to answer
<yofel> sure, the stream is open, feel free to even join in if you want
<yofel> at least in the IRC channel
<clivejo> is it all Ubuntu or just for Kubuntu?
<yofel> it's just for us
<yofel> general planning meeting about what we want to do for 16.04
<clivejo> is there video feed?
<yofel> there will be one once the hangout starts
<clivejo> 2minutes and counting
<yofel> ovidiu-florin, sgclark, valorie, Mamarok, ahoneybun, allee: ^
<sgclark> I am present
<sgclark> between sneezes
<clivejo> 19:02 by my watch :P
<clivejo> who is ridgewing?
 * shadeslayer is around listening passively 
<shadeslayer> sgclark: needs fast ssds
<shadeslayer> We run kci on a AWS medium right now 
<shadeslayer> I thinm
<shadeslayer> We have provisioning via chef
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^
<BluesKaj>  need a filter for KB noise on youtube :-)
<sgclark> shadeslayer: ok thank you
<Mamarok> couldn't heare a word he was saying...
<Mamarok> not just quite, almost mute
<Mamarok> quiet*
<ovidiu-florin> yofel:  link to hangout?
<Mamarok> ah, now it works :)
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22602/kubuntu-xenial-planning/
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/onair/watch?hid=hoaevent/chaqbkhl79mnqv56rh9la8teicg&ytl=fgMjIXTdzb... 
<ovidiu-florin> the link to join in
<ovidiu-florin> not to watch
<Mamarok> you can join from the one I sent
<clivejo> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/onair/watch?hid=hoaevent/chaqbkhl79mnqv56rh9la8teicg&ytl=fgMjIXTdzb... 
<clivejo> thats the onair link mhall119 sent 
<ovidiu-florin> Mamarok: no I can't
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: that's just a watch link
<Mamarok> see below the video, set a nick
<ovidiu-florin> that's irc not hangout
<clivejo> watch it and there is a wee join in link appears on the video
<Mamarok> really?
<Mamarok> let me check again...
<Mamarok> yeah, here is a link the the lover left of the video framet
<ahoneybun> I guess I missed it
<clivejo> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> hey clivejo
<clivejo> try this link - https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYe8_qHwGDAJy7i0Ns3nPmxiHaCK6Tm5h2Cr6FWb9IjJXSDHEw?h... 
<clivejo> ahoneybun: can you join #ubuntu-uos-convergence
<clivejo> currently talking about docs
<ahoneybun> http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<ahoneybun> thanks to yofel
<Mamarok> I don't see how the moin moin wiki would be an improvement :(
<ahoneybun> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual/master/source/welcome.rst
<allee> clivejo: thx for the hangout link above. I'm no in. Where did you find this URL?
<clivejo> there is IRC chat too
<clivejo> #ubuntu-uos-convergence
<genii> Man, how many uos channels are there? Now I know of -convergence, -showandtell, -core, and -community
 * clivejo shrugs
<allee> genii: these are for the parallel UOS session
<genii> Hm
<ahoneybun> clivejo: there was a lot of ban on Jon about pushing Plasma 5 as "half baked" and "broken" when it was KDE 4 was getting no more updates so what else could you do
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: not just you, I don't like it at all
<Mamarok> and I have used a fair share of bug trackers
<Mamarok> how about waht plasma does currenlty, Bug Days?
<clivejo> does plasma not have a built in bug reporting tool?
<Mamarok> that's not the point, they use bugzilla, but they do weekly triaging and bug cleaning
<Mamarok> so we should just organize a weekls day or half day for bug triaging
<Mamarok> I do triaging daily in Amarok since years, but I let slip the Kubuntu bugs because I dislike launchpad's bug tool
<clivejo> the problem I find users have is that they dont know where to report bugs to
<Mamarok> well, that's rather easy: if it is abpout plasma or a KDE application -> always upstream
<Mamarok> if it is Kubuntu specific, or the underlying system (kernel, etc) then to launchpad
<clivejo> most users dont bother reporting them any more
<clivejo> as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike as one user put it!
<Mamarok> most users never bothered to report anyway, some just complain and thinkg the bug is so obvious they don't need to report it, but many bugs are just hitting one specific isntallation
<Mamarok> adn if everybody has that attidued for "oh but that is so obvious", nobody ends up reporting it
<soee_> https://vivaldi.net/en-US/teamblog/66-the-first-vivaldi-beta
<clivejo> who is kiera?
<clivejo> IRC handle
<Mamarok> yeah, who is keira?
<Mamarok> ovidiu-florin: who is keira in here? Never heatrd that name before
<clivejo> mhall119 clivejo2: he's Ridgewing I think 
<Mamarok> *sigh* doesn't really help if he is not here...
<clivejo> anyone interested in working on the ring-kde client?
<clivejo> LOL I think yofel's face said it all!
<ahoneybun> where is rick
<ahoneybun> in here?
<clivejo> I dont think rick is monitoring IRC
<clivejo> he was having windowing trouble
<clivejo> being onair and in IRC at the same time
<clivejo> relocate ahoneybun to europe!
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> I would not mind it, I would just need a job before I get there lol
<Mamarok> how about the day before and send report to the ML, so the podcast people can work with it
<Mamarok> not really a good time, the early evenig is fitting everyone, there are no USians in Plasma
<Mamarok> early evening CET I meant
<allee> URL for the follow up hangout?
<sgclark> still in same hangout
<clivejo> I thought mhall had to leave?
<clivejo> yofel: whats the plan for xenial ?  are we ready to start devel work on it?
<yofel> wait, let me read the channel backlog as I didn't pay attention to this channel
<sgclark> me either
<ahoneybun> yofel: I've got the card up: https://trello.com/c/SkNy0AJ4/25-package-manual-for-shipment
<sgclark> clivejo: well I have a few backports to wrap up, then we have to start debian merges...
<sgclark> wondering though if being on debian git might help us here
<clivejo> have you started a new hangout, or just moving to IRC?
<ahoneybun> https://www.google.com/search?q=kubuntu+artwork&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=931&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAWoVChMI_5vF9JL1yAIVCRkeCh3lJQN_
<yofel> clivejo: mhall had to leave, but we're still in the hangout
<sgclark> same hangout
<yofel> try to join if you want to listen in
<clivejo> I cant join it
<clivejo> keeps replaying the 1:40 long one you just had
<clivejo> must be a new link
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Artwork#Mini_book
<yofel> meh
<ahoneybun> yofel: ?
<yofel> ahoneybun: clive wanted to join I think
<allee> clivejo: still works for me: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYe8_qHwGDAJy7i0Ns3nPmxiHaCK6Tm5h2Cr6FWb9IjJXSDHEw?h
<clivejo> that link is asking me to join
<yofel> do that
<yofel> just mute yourself and turn the video off
<clivejo> I dont have the plugin
<ovidiu-florin> http://doodle.com/poll/tqyc5m33cnnqrvu3
<yofel> aah
<ahoneybun> https://plus.google.com/communities/108139456908538054874
<clivejo> I give up!
<yofel> well, we're wrapping up and scheduling the next kubuntu podcast
<yofel> so not much to hear
<clivejo> :(
<yofel> hey, this was supposed to be an 1h meeting and we went far beyond that :P
<yofel> clivejo: back to your question, yes, xenial is open. I'm going to make the trello cards for it over the next days
<clivejo> but its nice to see stuff being talked about and plans made
<ahoneybun> yofel: the public knows that we were down but not out for sure
<yofel> clivejo: are you on https://trello.com/kubuntu ?
<ahoneybun> now with that hangout out
<yofel> indeed
<yofel> ah yes, you are
<clivejo> yofel: yes
<Ridgewing> Hello everybody .. 
<clivejo> hi Ridgewing
<ahoneybun> hola
<yofel> welcome to the crowd ;P
<allee>  Ridgewing: hi!
<sgclark> welcome :)
<Ridgewing> Good stuff = happy 2 help !
<ahoneybun> :)
 * clivejo kicks meteor and angularjs
<wxl> sgclark: et al. please let me know if it would be helpful for me to round up esp. testers for you
<wxl> after that session i'm not quite sure among all the issues kubuntu has which ones are the biggest priority
<yofel> QA probably later in the release timeline. Currently I think it's getting our documentation in order and packaging
<wxl> yofel: docs a la bzr?
<yofel> we can come back to you in a week or two once we know better what we have
<wxl> that works for me, yofel. just know i'm happy to help in any way i can.
<sgclark> wxl: yeah what yofel said, but yes I will definately get back to you, thanks!!
<ahoneybun> yofel: the manual?
<soee> sgclark: Plasma 5.4.3 tars this thursday, will you package them ?
<wxl> np sgclark 
<yofel> wxl: docs a la docs.kubuntu.org, our wiki and general docs are a mess, etc
<clivejo> wheres the wiki?
<yofel> we're getting better, but a lot is covered by lots of dust
<ahoneybun> https://userbase.kde.org/Kubuntu
<yofel> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> https://plus.google.com/u/0/112102796730023795852/posts
 * ahoneybun thinks it is half decent
<wxl> sgclark: yofel: when you get in touch, let me know what you need and who the contacts are and i'll round some bodies up for you
<sgclark> :)
<yofel> thanks!
<sgclark> great meeting all, thank you
<wxl> yay kubuntu :)
 * wxl wants a kubuntu t-shirt with that cute dinosaur thingy!
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> XD
<Ridgewing> https://www.reddit.com/r/StallmanVideos
<wxl> not stallman videos
<Ridgewing> bye all.
<clivejo> bye Ridgewing, hope you come back soon!
<Ridgewing> No probs .. see you soon.
<sgclark> ovidiu-florin: I sent you a message with my patreon , please let me know if you got it, thanks
<Mamarok> that's not a dinosaur, that's a dragon :)
<wxl> Mamarok: forgive me. i'm usually a lubunteer. though we do use kubuntu at work. :)
<Mamarok> wxl: no problem, it's Konky, the dragon, it has a bit change appearance since it's early days, go younger and that :)
<Mamarok> changed*
<Mamarok> born on April 23, 1999, btw, for the release of KDE 2.0
<valorie> btw, afaik, touch in Plasma 5 Just Works
<valorie> no problems seen in my little travel notebook with touch, at all
<valorie> also: happy birthday yofel!
<yofel> thanks!
<tsimonq2> +1
<valorie> what a great planning session I missed
<valorie> looking forward to the kubuntu podcast
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-04
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark: received and distributed
<ovidiu-florin> you already got a patron
<tsdgeos> mck182__: http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/BzrFastImport
<tsdgeos> seems to not be packaged in ubuntu?
<yofel> it was in the past
<yofel> Deleted on 2015-08-21 by Steve Langasek
<yofel> (From Debian) RoQA; orphaned, unmaintained upstream, rc-buggy; Debian bug #742416
<ubottu> Debian bug 742416 in ftp.debian.org "RM: bzr-fastimport -- ROM; orphaned, unmaintained upstream and rc-buggy" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/742416
<yofel> vivid and older have it in the archive if you need it
<yofel> mgraesslin: what do you think about the symbol diff at the bottom of https://launchpadlibrarian.net/224122678/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kwin_4%3A5.4.2-0ubuntu2_BUILDING.txt.gz ?
<yofel> It looks like libepoxy 1.3 is namespacing things?
<mgraesslin> yofel: yes, see https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/125883/
<yofel> ah, nice, thanks!
<mgraesslin> yofel: if you have any additional input, please add
<yofel> what a mess :S
<Mirv> phew, running KDE on xenial on Qt 5.5.1, just in time to mention it in the Qt session
<yofel> and nothing exploded? sweet \o/
<mamarley> Mirv: I have been running your 5.5.x packages on Wily for quite some time now.  I like them alot because they fix an issue I had been having on some of my older computers where the mouse cursor would jerk alot when starting a Qt5 application.  Thanks!
<Mirv> mamarley: you're welcome! :) and I moved the wily packages today to a new location as documented on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting since I guessed some people will want to use them. that way they can be kept in a more permanent place than that landing PPA.
<mamarley> Yep, I saw that when I suddenly had a bunch of "local or obsolete" packages this morning, so I looked at the wiki and found the new location.
<Mirv> yofel: well, after fixing kwin symbols, nothing exploded. others recompiled without problems.
<Mirv> but no issues I can immediately see from user point of view when doing the siwtch
<Mirv> mamarley: heh, good to have up-to-date documentation then
<mamarley> Yep :)
 * mamarley probably won't be able to resist upgrading to Xenial for that much longer.
<ahoneybun> yofel: the heck are you doing on trello
<ahoneybun> removing me from the cards and moving done cards over
<ovidiu-florin> yofel:  I see you're moving everithing now
<ovidiu-florin> I was planning to move the thing from promotion myself
<ovidiu-florin> and then review each one if it's still valid or not
<ovidiu-florin> but I can go through the whole backlog
<ovidiu-florin> and add labels
<ovidiu-florin> to all of them
<yofel> ahoneybun: I didn't move anything that was actually marked was DONE
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: I didn't touch promotion, I'll leave that to you
<ahoneybun> mm
<yofel> ahoneybun: sorry about the removals, I forgot to add people to the board *before* moving the cards -.-
<ahoneybun> it's all good
<ahoneybun> yofel: I'm just happy to see movement :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mhall119> FYI, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22570/qt-for-1604-lts/ is starting now
<sgclark> morning
<Guest91343> hola
<Guest91343> como les va
<Guest91343> mi jente 
<sgclark> yofel: my computer was acting and had to reboot and missed most of qt uos, did you catch what we need to do to get 5.5 going?
<yofel> well, 5.5 is mostly ready from what I gathered. So adding the landing PPA and reporting any issues we see would be the way to go
<yofel> for those of us that are running xenial at least
<sgclark> ok, guess I should do that
<sgclark> I am about to release my trusty backports, look out for any issues and let me know all
<yofel> this should get a news post on the website
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: could you add that?
<yofel> or give me Author permissions?
<yofel> hm, python3-only on images session going on right now
<yofel> that would be a fun task....
<sgclark> ouch
<sgclark> so we have to get core-dev it seems yofel
<yofel> to be on the release team? yes, Scott already told me that
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> thanks for telling me that someone replied though ^^
<sgclark> np
<sgclark> do you know where we atart to get going on that?
<sgclark> start*
<yofel> well, you need to gather some recommendations for the application and need to know how to work with software in 'main'
<yofel> so we would need to work on something in there (e.g. Qt)
<sgclark> ok
<yofel> additionally, you need to know how the release process works to not step on other people's feet during freezes etc.
<yofel> but that's already a MOTU requirement
<_Ridgewing> Hiya guys _Ridgewing here !
<sgclark> hiyas
<yofel> hey
<_Ridgewing> 'allo.
<_Ridgewing> When the podcast due, today ?
<yofel> if the schedule doesn't lie, 19:00 UTC
 * _Ridgewing already consumed numerous beers :-)
<yofel> ahoneybun: ^
<_Ridgewing> Looking forward to the hangout and getting wiki.kubuntu.org up-and running.
<yofel> hm, installing kubuntu-desktop in a chroot and then apt-get purging python2.7 results in 63 removals
<yofel> not as bad as I thought
<_Ridgewing> We could make it as good as the KDE one.
<allee> sgclark: FYI: after 24 hours using your trusty staging-applications I've seen no regression.  Great work!
<sgclark> great :) thanks allee
<clivejo> yofel: do you know who looks after node.js in ubuntu?
<yofel> no, best ask in #ubuntu-devel
<clivejo> :( do I have to?
<yofel> hey, they don't bite!
<yofel> we're all ubuntu devs after all
<clivejo> I beg to differ
<yofel> #ubuntu-server might be another place
<clivejo> Ill just install for source
<clivejo> this is weird, Ive had more problems with wily from it was release than the entire time it was in devel!
<yofel> that's the usual pattern...
<clivejo> maybe I should upgrade to xenial
<clivejo> that could be fun!
<yofel> make sure to also add the qt5.5 PPA
<yofel> otherwise not much changed so far :P
<Riddell> prth: yo?
<prth> hi Riddell 
<Riddell> prth: want to talk ubiquity?
<prth> sure
<prth> i'm planning to first port kde_ui.py so that other individual pages & plugins can be tested
<Riddell> prth: do you know the project timeline?
<prth> yes, 4 months till Feb I think
<Riddell> finish end of feb, loads of time
<prth> yupp 
<Riddell> main priority being to port ubiquity to PyQt 5
<Riddell> which probably isn't so difficult
<Riddell> is ubiquity using python 3?
<Riddell> yes it is so that's fine
<Riddell> prth: have you used PyQt before?
<prth> yes but while creating patches for Ubiquity
<Riddell> prth: I guess reading the general qt 4->5 documents would be worth doing as well as any pyqt specific ones
<Riddell> prth: have you used bzr?
<prth> sure, I have read it & will be referring it a lot
<prth> Riddell, yes I have used bzr & am comfortable with it
<Riddell> prth: presumably start off by making a branch for this port in launchpad
<prth> Riddell, I have set up the project & started hacking on the VM
<prth> Riddell, sure
<Riddell> prth: did you read agateau's blog post about working on ubiquity?
<Riddell> http://agateau.com/2013/hacking-on-ubiquity-the-setup/
<prth> yes I followed that only
<Riddell> prth: do you have a blog on planet kde? will you do a starting blog post?
<prth> Riddell, should i use kubuntu 16.04 daily build because once the current build was buggy
<prth> Riddell, no but I can.
<prth> I'll publish the starting blog this weekend
<Riddell> prth: use whatever works, I would think kubuntu 15.10 release is fine and will not be as unstable as 16.04 daily
<prth> I'll open a bug report to add my blog's kde feed
<Riddell> prth: presumably you're still at university during this time?
<prth> yes Riddell 
<Riddell> prth: do you have exams?
<prth> yes first week of december
<Riddell> ok, so obviously those will take priority
<Riddell> prth: hopefully you can finish off the qt5 port with plenty time to fix other bugs in ubiquity :)
<prth> sure Riddell
<prth> :)
<Riddell> prth: have you ever used oem-config?
<prth> no but i know about it
<Riddell> prth: worth trying out an oem install to make yourself familiar, oem-config is ubiquity in a different mode and it's possible to break oem-config when working on ubquity
<prth> ok, i'll try it Riddell 
<clivejo> anyone notice that the clock on the login screen seems to stand still?
<allee> clivejo: no. I've tried: Loggged out -> 20:02  Now it shows 20:03
<_Ridgewing> I see you in the video. Yay \o/
<_Ridgewing> "Tings could go wrong" hehe.
<allee> _Ridgewing: URL?
<_Ridgewing> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22565/kubuntu-podcast/
<wxl> sgclark: saw your blog post. is the ppa the staging area for moving things into the official backports repos?
<sgclark> Afraid I do not know how that process works. ANother thing to learn. Going in blind on all this.
<sgclark> wxl: ^
<wxl> okie dokie, sgclark. do you know who i might ask?
<sgclark> He quit
<sgclark> yofel: might know
<wxl> okie dokie
<yofel> wxl: kde is so large and has so many dep relationships that we gave up putting it into the official backports years ago
<wxl> yofel: ok, so then the recommendation for production machines running kubuntu is to add the backports ppas, then? is this documented anywhere?
<yofel> probably...
<wxl> hahah
<yofel> there is https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs
<wxl> thx
<genii> Do things ever get moved from Kubuntu backport PPAs to just the regular backport repositories?
<yofel> no
<yofel> well, maybe single things, but usually that's just a lot of effort for little benefit
<genii> So it's not some concious separation from the regular repos then
 * genii wanders back to struggling with sddm
<sgclark> dunno I think it may be worth it for point releases. I will look into it if I have time.
<yofel> the problem is that the backports also requires regression testing, so you're expected to test all rdepends of libs that you update for regressions
<yofel> with the size of kde that's a crapton of work
<sgclark> ahh, perhaps if we get bigger with a larger tester ool lol
<sgclark> pool*
<allee> ovidiu-florin: for the podcast. Wouldn't it help if you reduce the screen resulution to e.g.1280x1024  this way the installation window is almost as big as  your Monitor.   Makes no sense to transmist > 50% of an gray area.
<allee> ovidiu-florin: k-menu->type info -> start kinfocenter:  kernel listed on 'about system' that is opened by default
<ovidiu-florin> allee: please join in #kubuntu-podcast or #ubuntu-uos-showandtell
<ahoneybun> yofel: can we program the bot to point to sections of the manual?
<ahoneybun> like !repos
<ahoneybun> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<yofel> well, the factoids would need adjusting, so you need to talk to someone from the IRC team
<yofel> genii: ^
<genii> yofel: Putting me to work now? ;)
<yofel> you and unity are the only people I know :P
<yofel> erm, Unit
<genii> PM some suggestions for what you want as Kubuntu-specific !repos or !install and I'll see what I can do
<valorie> what a great podcast, guys
<yofel> yep indeed, was fun to watch :)
<valorie> heh, I was just thinking about factoids too
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: https://kubuntu.org/wp-admin/post.php?post=2467&action=edit
<valorie> !kubuntudocs = http://docs.kubuntu.org for instance
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ahoneybun> !kubuntudocs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntudocs
<ahoneybun> !kubuntumanual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntumanual
<valorie> silly ubottu, why aren't you easy to edit like the amarok bot is?
<valorie> ok, bbl
<genii> ubottu: docs-#kubuntu is <reply> Kubuntu documentation can be found at http://docs.kubuntu.org  General linux documentation can be found at http://www.tldp.org and http://rute.2038bug.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that, genii
 * genii goes back to coffe
<ahoneybun> !docs
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ahoneybun> !docs-#kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu documentation can be found at http://docs.kubuntu.org  General linux documentation can be found at http://www.tldp.org and http://rute.2038bug.com
<genii> ahoneybun: It only changes it in this case to be specific to the #kubuntu channel
<ahoneybun> right
<valorie> oh cool
<ahoneybun> thanks genii
<genii> np
<genii> I'll add one later for Kubuntu-specific !repo factoid also
<genii> There was already a Kubuntu specific !repos which did not seem to need changing.  I did add a new one for !backports now however.
<genii> !backports-#kubuntu
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<ovidiu-florin> I was looking into this: https://trello.com/integrations and integrated a bot for telegram that shows trello updates in the telegram group we have
<yofel> would someone be kind enough to add me to that group?
<ahoneybun> yofel: you have telegram?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> @Yofel over there
<clivejo> something is badly wrong with Kontact :(
 * clivejo cries
<yofel> define "wrong"
<yofel> there's a lot of "wrong" with akonadi.......
<clivejo> its throwing a tantrum, so I took a backup and deleted all the accounts
<clivejo> tried to restore the backup and the tool crashed
<clivejo> so trying to add the account manually
<clivejo> Stupid wizard wont work either
<clivejo> has anyone upgraded their system to xenial yet?
<ahoneybun> nope
<clivejo> curious on how it running 
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: xenial?
<ovidiu-florin> really?
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> why not?
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<ahoneybun> at this point it really is just a nightly of wily
<yofel> bragging rights are important ;P
<clivejo> just the man
<clivejo> is QT5.5 in xenial yet?
<yofel> no, still in the landing PPA
<yofel> will land sometime this month
<clivejo> I guess nothing to test it with yet?
<yofel> well, you can test the _existing_ stuff with it
<clivejo> or will you recompile old stuff?
<clivejo> LOL
<yofel> Mir_v already recompiled the necessary parts in the PPA
<clivejo> have you tried compiling frameworks with it? 
<yofel> no, I was hoping we could use the new tooling for that, but that's not at that point yet
<yofel> and well, ENOTIME
<clivejo> yofel: did you know rick has secured $500 of credit on Digital Ocean?
<yofel> yes, he did say that in the meeting yesterday
<yofel> that'll be really handy for our CI setup
 * clivejo nods
<clivejo> get some heavy CPU droplet running
<yofel> nah, a 4GB or even 2GB one would be sufficient, maybe another one on demand if the queue gets too long
<yofel> otherwise we're just wasting mondey
<yofel> what a word invention..
<santa_> mondey
<clivejo> hi santa_, how are the automation ng scripts coming along?
<santa_> clivejo: good, I tested what I have so far today
<clivejo> what you test it on?
<santa_> a test rebuild
<clivejo> kde stuff?
<santa_> yes, now In just need to make the new-release script so it would be usable fo the next kde releases
<mamarley> yofel: If you guys need Digital Ocean credit, I have some laying around that I am never going to need.  It is only like $20 or $25, but you guys can use it if you want.
<clivejo> I thought you could customise your droplet, ie 4 cores, 2 GB RAM,  20GB SSD and 1TB Transfer
<clivejo> for building its all about the CPU :/
<yofel> not from what I can see, but the instances are still cheaper than EC2
<clivejo> yofel: is there such a thing as a distributed build server?  Kinda like the SETI Project, World Community Grid etc where you can donate unused CPU cycles?
<yofel> not that I know of, but I'm not sure that's something we would want to use for security reasons. (How do you guarantee that nobody tampered with the packages?)
<yofel> ok, for the CI that might not be much of a priority
<yofel> but if we can make the slave setup easy people can still donate build hardware (tanglu runs mostly on donated hardware)
<wxl> what is the SC is KDE SC?
<yofel> software compilation
<wxl> strange thing to make an acronym out of
<yofel> maybe that's why digikam dropped it
<wxl> well it's still on the wiki https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs
<yofel> right, because they weren't updated in ages, the KDE SC is KDE4
<yofel> for the new releases you have sepeare kde frameworks 5, plasma 5 and applications YY.MM
<wxl> ahh so SC is the intergration of frameworks and plasma
<wxl> (i see apps referred to as a separate thing from the SC)
<yofel> no, SC is obsolete branding for kde workspace 4 + plasma 2 + the rest of the applications
<wxl> oh ok
<keithzg> I think at this point we just say "KDE" and then wave vaguely in the direction of both software and community ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-05
<valorie> hi folks, someone posted this link in #kubuntu the other day: http://www.ryananddebi.com/2015/07/13/linux-getting-find-working-in-dolphin-on-kde-linux-mint-and-kubuntu/
<valorie> and I wonder if we can test and fix whatever the problem is, or at least file bugs on the appropriate places?
<valorie> I don't know where to start
<sgclark> valorie: hmm I cannot reproduce
<keithzg> valorie: Well, I can tell you at least that I can repro the problem on my 14.04 install at work.
<keithzg> (as in, I hadn't realized it was more than just me, heh)
<sgclark> oh I see
<sgclark> because I have baloo installed...
<valorie> ah, that's trusty, right?
<keithzg> valorie: Yup.
<keithzg> And yeah, baloo not installed.
<sgclark> so dolphin or in the case of trusty kdebase-apps needs a depends on baloo
<sgclark> I can fix that
<valorie> the one thing that didn't ring quite right to me is that we didn't have baloo installed by default
 * sgclark goes to fix
<keithzg> Ehhh should we really be doing that? I don't *want* baloo installed on this machien.
<sgclark> oh?
<sgclark> ok I am confused then
<keithzg> And as the post points out, Dolphin doesn't actually need baloo to run searching, it's just one of the possible ways it can.
<valorie> but I hadn't heard about that problem before, and it sounds like it is a linked set of problems, not the lack of baloo
<valorie> which is why I raised the issue here
 * sgclark finishes reading
<sgclark> well, it certainly does appear to be an issue brought up in various forums and the like. Surprised it is my first of hearing it. Heh. Definately needs to be brought up upstream I think. If indeed baloo should not be required.
<sgclark> well I do not even have the settings manager bit for desktop-search so I cannot reproduce any of it :( but I know it is a valid problem out there. SAdly I do not see any bugs reported at bug.kde.org so I am also not sure how to procedd here.
<sgclark> Closest I found https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347916
<ubottu> KDE bug 347916 in search "Search does not work when performed from $HOMEDIR/$USER" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<sgclark> asked the reporters to see if their issue was close to the blogs
<sgclark> guess that is a start.
<sgclark> anyway I need a break, off till tomorrow
<keithzg> Closest I found wasn't very close either, https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=348902
<ubottu> KDE bug 348902 in General "search is broken - searching in the status bar forever and never finds anything" [Normal,Confirmed]
<keithzg> It does mention that to manually search in Dolphin you use either  baloosearch:/ (Baloo package) or filenamesearch:/ (kio-extras package), 
<keithzg> and I can confirm that manually searching with baloosearch:/ results in an identical-appearing error while filenamesearch:/ appears to work (never actually returns any results, mind you, but I really don't know the syntax so that's not necessarily a surprise).
<soee> hiho, firefox 42 in updates today
<_Ridgewing> Morning everyone \o/ (stretches to the ceiling)
<_Ridgewing> sick_rimmit: Are you not well, today ?
<ovidiu-florin> yofel, Riddell sitter, or whomever, I don't have admin on the Kubuntu Romania Trello Board. 
<ovidiu-florin> either please give me rights, or archive the board
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: done, I think
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<clivejo> yofel: regarding ksuperkey, what are the plans for it?
<clivejo> oooo a new version of Kubuntu is available!
<mparillo> clivejo: yofel: I thought NetRunner used ksuperkey, but when I asked Riddell about it maybe a couple of months ago, he said upstream recommended against it.
<Riddell> both of those things may be true :)
<clivejo> Riddell: only maybe?
<Riddell> the second one is, I know nothing about netrunner
<clivejo> why do upstream recommend against it?
<Riddell> because it messes up key bindings
<Riddell> he gets lots of bug reports which are just caused by it being installed
<clivejo> Riddell: would it not make sense to have it as part of plasma?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey clivejo
<Riddell> clivejo: no, poor martin hates it
<Riddell> ask him yourself if you like
<clivejo> mgraesslin: why do you hate the superkey (windows key)?
<mgraesslin> clivejo: if you phrase it like that you can be sure that you won't get an answer. Be constructive!
<clivejo> mgraesslin: taking into account many keyboards have a superkey and many users try to install ksuperkey in order to make use of this pesky wee button, surely it makes sense to be able to use it in plasma, without the use of 3rd party code which may/or may not cause unforeseen proplems with debugging etc
<mgraesslin> clivejo: please stop. I'm now no longer in any mood to discuss that
<clivejo> I can see many advantages of having such a feature and Im interested in hearing the disadvantages
<mgraesslin> and I'm not interested in explaining them
<clivejo> I feel that went well
<Riddell> uh oh
<Riddell> so aye, an emotive issue
<clivejo> I’m genuinely interested on hearing why not :/
<clivejo> is it political, religious, have to rely on proprietary drivers or code?
 * clivejo goes to find something more constructive to do
<sgclark> morning
<jmux> Riddell: do you have any news from the guy, whose student wanted to write a KF5 backend for LibreOffice? I remember he wanted to come back after two weeks, but that was 4 weeks ago...
<Riddell> jmux: nope, not heard anything
<Riddell> it was Dani Gutiérrez Porset and his student Iñigo Carrera
<Riddell> jmux: I've e-mailed asking for an update
<jmux> Riddell: thanks
<sitter> sgclark valorie are you joining hangout?
<sgclark> uhh just woke up.
<sgclark> not fit for human consumption but sure without video
<Riddell> jmux: the student replied! first time I've heard from him
<Riddell> jmux: he asks for a meeting on monday, are you about?
<jmux> Riddell: Sure depends on the time. CET 14:00+ I'll have time. 
<jmux> Where do we meet? #libreoffice-design again?
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: https://www.kdevelop.org/frameworks/kdevelop-master-now-depends-kde-frameworks-5
<ovidiu-florin> sgclark sitter ^
<ovidiu-florin> that was a long time ago
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/kdevelop.git/ < create kubuntu_unstable branch
<sgclark> very aware, time.. is a factor here
<shadeslayer> then adjust packaging
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: then add to https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ci-tooling.git/tree/data/projects.json  under kde-std
<sgclark> thanks you two, great jb
<sgclark> job
<sitter> <3
<shadeslayer> sgclark: hope that explains a bit of the CI :)
<sitter> rather long winded rambling I feel :P
<sitter> CIs are shit to talk about
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> it was quite long
<sgclark> I still have alot to learn lol. 
<ovidiu-florin> who has to create the branch?
<shadeslayer> sitter: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kconfig.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<ovidiu-florin> or, who can?
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: someone who has commit rights to the repos
<shadeslayer> you can ask in #debian-qt-kde for access
<sitter> shadeslayer: I think the problem is that -dev deps -bin while it should dep -bin-dev
<ovidiu-florin> so that branch is needed in the upstream repo?
<sitter> although foreign also helps :P
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: on git.debian there needs to be a kubuntu_unstable branch
<shadeslayer> ^^ :O
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> though I guess yeah we can drop the -bin dependency
<kfunk> you could also ship kdevelop-4.7.2 -- contains a nice bunch of bug fixes
<shadeslayer> sitter: I'm having permission issues when cleaning workspaces
<shadeslayer> ( build artifacts apparently have screwed up uid/gid ? )
<sitter> shadeslayer: that's because some of the mobile scripts don't chown
 * sgclark pulls her hair out looking at her to-do list
<sitter> or rather. that's because docker still doesn't have proper subuid support QQ
<shadeslayer> sitter: ok, lets fix the chown'ing ?
<shadeslayer> or well, how do we fix the chown'ing
<sitter> just needs the exit handler from builder.rb copied all over the place
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> sitter: btw you should install the project manager plugin 
<sitter> to resolve the existing problem you should simply root chown I guess
<shadeslayer> for atom
<sitter> shadeslayer: I think I had it, and I think I hated it
<shadeslayer> why :O
<sitter> can't recall
<sitter> in fact, I'd be perfectly alright with kate if it supported ruby a bit better :P
<shadeslayer> didn't kdevelop have a ruby plugin
<kfunk> it does
<sgclark> oh we have releases up as well. oh my
<sgclark> hmm
<sitter> now someone just needs to teach me how to kdevelop :P
<kfunk> sitter: so, you know this apt-get thing?
<sitter> kfunk: isn't it experimental?
<kfunk> maybe you've heard of it
<kfunk> :)
<sitter> I totally think it was experimentally broken last I looked at it
<shadeslayer> sitter: FileUtils.chown_R('jenkins', 'jenkins', @workspace_path, verbose: true) < that needs to be jenkins-slave ?
<sitter> ruby support, not kdevelop that is :P kdevelop just has too many buttons for my puny mind XD
<shadeslayer> does the container know about jenkins-slave?
<sitter> shadeslayer: oh yes. that is probably why I didn't want them to use jenkins-slave :P
<kfunk> sitter: it shouldn't be totally broken. at least the KDE4-branch
<sitter> shadeslayer: what if a build runs on master? on master the user is called jenkins :P
<shadeslayer> ok what then :P
 * kfunk didn't try for a long time
<sitter> shadeslayer: dunno. needs figuring out
<sitter> I am saying it's not straight forward because of name difference
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> what uid are the slaves
<shadeslayer> if the GID is the same on all slaves, then we can just set the GID
<shadeslayer> as well as chown to jenkins
<shadeslayer> or perhaps if the jenkins and jenkins slave UID's are the same ...
<sitter> oh actually
<sitter> shadeslayer: isn't the user jenkins inside the container no matter what?
<shadeslayer> it is
<shadeslayer> but we build as root
<sitter> shadeslayer: yaeh but the containers have a user
<sitter> that's why chef coerces a GID to begin wiht
<sitter> https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-tooling/blob/master/deploy_in_container.rake#L88 && https://github.com/blue-systems/pangea-kitchen/blob/master/site-cookbooks/jenkins-slave/recipes/default.rb#L22
<shadeslayer> yes we do have jenkins inside docker
<sitter> so on the slaves it is hardcoded to 100k and inside the docker it is also hardcoded to 100k
<sitter> that's why the chown works to begin with 
<sitter> name doesn't matter anyway, the uid needs to be the same, which it is due to the hardcoding
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> so just chown to jenkins then
<shadeslayer> got it
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: ps1 and vim and so forth https://powerline.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-166-g7755c65 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/UpdatesPage.qml
<pursuivant> Use correct icon
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/7755c65c67f9bdfa17e1e509e340b542a5418d63
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-167-gca1ed9b * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/DummyBackend/DummyBackend.cpp
<pursuivant> Report ratings as soon as we get them
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/ca1ed9be6acf63d807021182c25e0a64e9780a23
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-168-g5d86c61 * Aleix Pol: discover/qml/ApplicationDescription.qml
<pursuivant> Show the application rating
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/5d86c610f63ee5e5c0de3508311d61b388880d58
<pursuivant> muon (Plasma/5.4) v5.4.2-13-g456c5a0 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/PackageKitBackend/PKTransaction.cpp
<pursuivant> Fix package resolution after un/installing
<pursuivant> Thanks a lot to Elia Devito for the patch!
<pursuivant> BUG: 354562
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/456c5a03b5397f58a4915c40eca3e5ca7225f794
<ubottu> bug 339148 in gnome-app-install (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #354562 gnome-app-install crashed with ValueError in _refilter()" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339148
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-172-g4d83be1 * Aleix Pol: libmuon/backends/PackageKitBackend/PKTransaction.cpp
<pursuivant> Merge branch 'Plasma/5.4'
<pursuivant> # Conflicts:
<pursuivant> #CMakeLists.txt
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/4d83be1a3faa1672deb93d3a8731906cf27cdf2b
<sgclark> oh good grief everything being tagged today it seems
 * sgclark drowns
 * mamarley throws sgclark the torpedo buoy.
<marco-parillo> I subscribed to the trello board. I assume an admin would need to make me a member before I can comment on any cards. If so, could an admin add me?
<sgclark> mparillo: added
<sgclark> mparillo: to 16.04 . Seems I am not even a part of kubuntu team haha
<soee> hiho
<sgclark> hiyas
<clivejo> sgclark: I dont really know how to use bzr :(
<sgclark> it isn't a whole ton different from git
<sgclark> hmm
<clivejo> sgclark: I tried to move the calligra packaging to debian - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-std/calligra.git/
<sgclark> clivejo: if you are interested in helping with kdevelop you can apt-get source it and then upload to your ppa and then I can grab and bzr it.
<clivejo> but to be honest Im not sure if Im doing it right
<clivejo> I can grab from bzr, just dont know how to push my changes back to it
<soee> are there 5.4.3 tars already ?
<clivejo> on depot yes
<clivejo> soee: they are on depot, but not sure if QT is ready to build them 
<soee> clivejo: why ?
<soee> it is just bugfix release so why QT can be not ready ?
<clivejo> you mean for wily or xenial?
<sgclark> clivejo: bzr push :parent
<clivejo> sgclark: are you working on calligra?
<sgclark> soee: I am fixing CI builds to prepare and then I will work in it
<sgclark> clivejo: no, my plate is ffull, over full
<soee> clivejo: wily, is there any point building it for xenial ?
<soee> xenial will ship with 5.5 that is going to be releaed (beta) in 2/3 weeks
<clivejo> would you be able to point me in the right direction? 
<soee> so imo. building it for xenial than for wily is wast of time :)
<clivejo> I checked out bzr and moved it to debian git
<sgclark> clivejo: for calligra? no not in the immediate future. it would be better to knock out stuff we can actually do fast right now and work on the beasts later
<sgclark> soee: no it is not, that is the workflow
<sgclark> development -> backports.
<clivejo> I think I can manage calligra, just nned a bit of help with the bring it over to git part
<soee> sgclark: yes but it will be replace in xenial soon with 5.5
<sgclark> ok I have got to get back to work, not enough time in the world to get this all done
<sgclark> clivejo: kubuntu_unstable branch is there, I don't understand what is wrong. 
<sgclark> soee: 5.5 what are you  talking about? qt5? that has nothing to do with 5.4.3.
<sgclark> also debian merges need to done, hmm
<soee> sgclark: Plasma 5.4.3 will be released soon, than you said it first will be build for Xenial than Wily. What i'm thinking is that Plasma 5.5 beta is planed soon also (2/3 weeks ?) so it will replace 5.4.3 in Xenial anyway so what is the point building 5.4.3 for Xenial :)
<sgclark> think I will wait and get with yofel to come up with a real plan.
<sgclark> soee: ahh I see. yes that makes sense
<sgclark> I can run it for wily then. 
<clivejo> do we still have access to weegie for QA?
<ahoneybun> we should have a blog post like this: http://www.whizzy.org/2015/09/big-bug-bonanza-16-04-lts/
<sgclark> clivejo: weegie?
<clivejo> isnt that the name of the machine - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/plasma/ ?
<sgclark> oh. Yes I suppose that is being taken away as well. So no, not that I am aware of.
<mparillo> sgclark: Thank you for adding me
<valorie> well, effing hell, I totally forgot the CI session
<valorie> my apologies sitter, sgclark
<sgclark> heh, I barely rolled out of bed in time, I suspect it was way early for your sleep schedule
<santa_> yofel, sgclark, clivejo: now the automation-ng scripts are almost ready, I just need to add a couple of scripts to add/remove the ppa version suffix
<santa_> https://gitlab.com/jmsantamaria-papers/kubuntu-automation-design/blob/master/kubuntu_automation_design.pdf
<santa_> ↑ updated pdf with the design
<sgclark> oooh, think it will be ready for a test run tomorrow santa_ ?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-06
<santa_> sgclark: I hope so
<sgclark> excellent :) I can hold off on the new stuff
<yofel> FYI: I'm on a trip until sunday, so don't expect me to reply as I won't be checking IRC
<yofel> nini
<sgclark> yofel: ok have a great trip!
<santa_> +1
<santa_> pushed the add/remove ppa suffix scripts, so it should be ready for a first test run now
<sgclark> ok, still fixing CI builds. Should be ready to test tomorrow morning.
<santa_> sgclark: please give me a ping before proceeding so I can assist you with doubts or bugs in the scriptery ;)
<sgclark> santa_: will do :) thanks for doing this!
<santa_> yw, since its the first time we would be using this I would like to keep an eye on how you use it :)
<soee_> good morning
<soee_> some good news: http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/new-usb-startup-creator-is-being-made-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-495794.shtml
<sgclark> oh   bloody hell it is 2400  for me.  Vacation!  Or some such. Jens neeeds to be  involed.... Hense Sweden!
<soee_> hiho sgclark
<sgclark> hey
<soee_> sgclark: i had not time yet to watch last podcast, how is teh situation with the build server. Rick mentioned DO could sponsor it ?
<sgclark> way late. must sleep.. 
<soee_> ok, have a good night
<sgclark> I can  try. Suceeed?  dunno
<sgclark> I need a job sorry
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: I've installed powerline and started it
<ovidiu-florin> but it's ugly as hell
<ovidiu-florin> why does it not look like in the pictures?
<sitter> wrong font? rtfm? :P
<ovidiu-florin> I'm RTFMing
<sitter> use the right font then :P
<ovidiu-florin> I don't think it's the font
<ovidiu-florin> I think it's the theme
<ovidiu-florin> and I can't figure out how to change it
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sitter> I am not sure how I can help
<sitter> lordievader: good morning
<lordievader> Hey sitter 
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: do you have a custom config for it?
<sitter> I have an ohmyzsh with a .zshrc that configures it to use the bullet-train theme
<ovidiu-florin> where did you get that theme from
<ovidiu-florin> ?
<sitter> comes bundled I think
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: https://github.com/caiogondim/bullet-train-oh-my-zsh-theme ?
<sitter> yeah
<lordievader> zsh :D
 * ovidiu-florin is trying out zsh
<allee> Is there a known workaround with -dbg pkgs not found (libqxcb) or partialy missing (libglib, libQt5Core, libQt5Quick ...) in crash report asistant.  krunner crash but no dbg for lib{qxcb.  SomeQt5core
<sitter> fixing the lookup algorithm is the workaround
<allee> :-)    So no bug report :-(   I even ponder if it makes sense at all to report 2 monitor related bugs, given that we use qt 5.4 and not 5.5
<allee> sitter: but wait, this why libqxcb.so symbols are not found, but why are some in symbols in e.g. libQt5 resolved and other not.
<sitter> I do not know
<allee> *this explains
<allee> k
<Blizzz> is it expected that akonadictl consumes cpu constantly? just put an issue upstream https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=354937
<ubottu> KDE bug 354937 in server "constantly high cpu consumption by akonadiserver" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<allee> Blizz: add process list which akonadi proc.  E.g.  konsole as wide as possible.  Start top, quit and c&p the process that consume to much CPU 
<allee> ^ s/top/htop/
<allee> Blizzz: check ~/.xsession-error is akonadi resource constantly log something
<allee> I've no akonadi cpu problems currently but does akonadictl stop   and restarting help in your case?
<Blizzz> allee: i added a screenshot of htop
<Blizzz> allee: yes, akonadi writes to .xsession-errors
<Blizzz> i'll add to the bug report
<allee> Blizzz: is your qt5.5 self compiled?  Or which deb repo?
<Blizzz> allee: from http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-qt5-edgers/backup-qt551/ubuntu/
<Blizzz> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/backup-qt551
<Blizzz> i have seen this in 5.4 as well, but did not investigate… went to 5.5 because of issues with multiple monitors
<allee> Blizzz: you read my mind ;-) I was pondering about 5.5 because of (minor but anoying) mult. monitor problems too.  Did it fix some mult monitor
<allee> for you?
<Blizzz> allee: at office, i connect via VGA to an external one. With 5.5.1 it does it smoothly. Without, i needed to restart plasmashell manually after plugging in, and it crashed when unplugging. this is all good now.
<Blizzz> in the .xsession-errors you see, it's always the same two items 149472 and 112251 that are mentioned
<allee> Blizzz: much luck! KDEPIM is unfortunatly hopelessly understaffed.
<allee> I would try adonadictl and try to find the item.  Maybe the content show you why they are special.  But for most of my akonadi problem I had to give up :-(
<vip> anybody heard about resolution of bug about logging in lag?
<Blizzz> allee: yes… and it took ages until the  Qt4/KDE4 version became usable. I took me three attempts to go back to it, until it was good enough for professional use. Okay,  thanks so far!
<allee> vip: no news about akondi delay on login. :-(
<vip> allee: i've heard it is more networkmanager/bluetooth bug
<vip> allee: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-nm/+bug/1509334
<allee> vip: ah yes, these are two differ beast.  Here it was akonadi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1509334 in plasma-nm (Ubuntu Wily) "[sru] plasma-nm blocks temporarily on startup w/o bluetooth device – KDE/Plasma very slow to launch (Kubuntu 15.10)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<vip> found it
<soee_> vip i think it is not released yet for wily
<soee_> vip: ut you can download and install package with fix: https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/wily/+packages
<Blizzz> another thing: in my KDE menu there are several applications without Icon, like Dolphin or Firefox. Known?
<allee> Blizzz: yes.
<allee> Path changed between kde 4 and 5 version of apps :-(
<vip> soee_: thanks, both nm and akonadi bugs are patched?
<soee_> nm only
<allee> Blizzz: btw.  how long does login take for you?  Here ~ 30s  with  ln -s /bin/true /usr/local/bin/akonadiserver  ~ 4 sec.
<vip> allee: btw, how do you then start akonadi after login?
<allee> vip: that just to measure and prove delay is akonadis fault.  (like remove plasma-nm to prove delay is caused by the app)
<vip> ah, ok
<jmux> Riddell: so do we have a LibreOffice KDE5 meeting on Monday? When and where?
<Riddell> jmux: yes, 14:00CET in #libreoffice-something
<Riddell> jmux: -design?
<jmux> Riddell: #libreoffice-design is fine. I'll block one hour
<jmux> Riddell: Or do you expect we need longer?
<Riddell> jmux: nah an hour is fine
<Blizzz> allee: login does not take long, definitely not half a minue
<Blizzz> 4 sec, if at all. I have session restore disabled
<allee> Blizzz: thx for the info.  Interesting.  How may akonadi related proc. have you running? ps x | grep akonad[i] | wc -l   (here 25 proc)
<Blizzz> allee: 21
<Blizzz> with 3 email, one carddav and one caldav account
<allee> hmm, so what the hell is different for soee_ and me that akondi uses so much time.  Grr..
<Blizzz> allee: maybe not using disconnect imap?
<clivejo> allee: have you the plasma-nm patch?
<clivejo> before the patch was applied plasma-nm was delaying login by 30 seconds
<clivejo> allee: what version have you installed "dpkg -s plasma-nm"
<clivejo> and what version of Kubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: please help me
<sitter> 42
<ovidiu-florin> I've looked throught he manual and cannot fix it
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: http://imgur.com/qgTarmB
<ovidiu-florin> compared to this image: https://github.com/caiogondim/bullet-train-oh-my-zsh-theme
<ovidiu-florin> I have zsh installed and set as defaul
<ovidiu-florin> and set it's theme to ^^
<ovidiu-florin> like it sais in it's readme
<ovidiu-florin> but no powerline
<ovidiu-florin> why doesn't the theme look the same?
<ovidiu-florin> I have the fonts installed in ~/.fonts
<ovidiu-florin> and I've installed ttf-ancient-fonts
<ovidiu-florin> and rebooted
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: you have to set the font as your konsole font
<sitter> what you are seeing is exactly what happens when it's not useing a powerlined font
<ovidiu-florin> fixed
<ovidiu-florin> thanks
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: do you use powerline with python 2 or 3?
<ovidiu-florin> because I've installed and use it with python 3
<ovidiu-florin> and the vim we ship does not support python3
<allee> clivejo: ii  plasma-nm                                           4:5.4.2-0ubuntu1
<allee> clivejo: but I was not affected by plasma-nm delay (mac air with bt).  Replacing akonadi with /bin/true I could login in 4-5 sec
<allee> clivejo,soee_: I've found out that with akonadictl stop, then logout, the login need ~ 7 sec. Without akonadictl stop before logout it's 30 sec. See #akonadi. thx to Blizzz for the inspiration to try this :-)
<soee_> allee: ood to know, thanks ! :)
<soee_> *good
<allee> clivejo: ah, forgot: I'm using wily
<Blizzz> wow, strange. sounds like it's not stopping by itself probably on logout/shutdown
<allee> Blizzz: akonadi not running after logout.  but something goes wrong how it's stopped. See proc list: https://paste.kde.org/ptfptwcvo
 * allee wonders why every logout gives an additional kuiserver5 process that runs until shutdown
<Blizzz> more is better?
 * allee notes: only sometimes konsole is not resotored
<allee> Blizzz: lol.  Wenn ich einmal reich waere,didel...
<Blizzz> meanwhile i wonder where the debug symbols for akonadi_davgroupware_resource are. they should be in kdepim-runtime-dbg, but apparently are missing.
<Blizzz> once upon a time it was possible to open a bug in launchpad, no?
<allee> Blizzz: me too.  I've asked the same today. response: [11:03:47] <sitter> fixing the lookup algorithm is the workaround
<allee> but this does not explain why sometimes some symbols are resolved and other missing :-(
<Blizzz> yeah…
<Blizzz> how to do this anyway?
<allee> Usually I checked which pkg a lib was in (dpkg -S /path/to/lib) and added -dbg to pkg name and installed it.  But this didn't work today for the first time.
<allee> with the some symbols resolved some not.  I'm totally glueless.  Must be a bug during -dbg generation IMHO.
<Blizzz> ok
<Blizzz> i fought launchpad and filed this now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim-runtime/+bug/1513830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1513830 in kdepim-runtime (Ubuntu) "debug symbols for akonadi_davgroupware_resource missing" [Undecided,New]
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: I can't find how to set powerline to use bullet-train. Please advise
<sitter> that sentence makes no sense
<sitter> bullet-train is an implementation of the powerline style
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<ovidiu-florin> I thought bullet-train is a theme for zsh
<sitter> which implements the powerline style
<ovidiu-florin> ah
<ovidiu-florin> <sitter> I have an ohmyzsh with a .zshrc that configures it to use the bullet-train theme
<ovidiu-florin> where does powerline come in this scenario?
<soee_> http://www.mattermost.org/
<soee_> inegrates with http://www.mattermost.org/community-applications/
<shadeslayer> where did we keep our packaging in bzr?
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<shadeslayer> packagers, not packaging is the team
<clivejo> what you looking for shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> clivejo: nothing in particular
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-173-gc56fba8 * Aleix Pol: muon (20 files in 6 dirs)
<pursuivant> Preparation for the split
<pursuivant> Move the required classes within libMuonApt into muon
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/c56fba86f6850effca3c146f75e66b0154ad5994
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-174-g60e429d * Aleix Pol:  (16 files in 5 dirs)
<pursuivant> Move libmuonapt within the ApplicationsBackend
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/60e429d4e6d3b5a04a2a35fbd371b33a9bb053f0
<jmux> Riddell: https://wiki.debian.org/BSP/2015/11/Munich
<jmux> shadeslayer, yofel, everybody else: ^^^
<nluxton> Hi - I can't set the window manager in Kubuntu 15.10 - I have a set_window_manager.sh in the plasma-workspace/env/ dir but it doesn't set KDEWM - however, if I chang 'startkde' like the following: https://paste.kde.org/p2hzjumog -- then it starts working.
<nluxton> Anyone got any idea what might be happening to cause this to go wrong in the 'vanilla' case?
<shadeslayer> well, you've just removed the exception handling there
<shadeslayer> I would recommend asking in #kde
<nluxton> I tried that to no avail - I'll try again next week
<shadeslayer> ah 
<shadeslayer> yeah :)
<nluxton> :)
<shadeslayer> I'm not sure honesty :)
<shadeslayer> nluxton: perhaps you can set +x on startkde and check .xsession-errors
<shadeslayer> to see why your script doesn't work
<nluxton> I ran it interactively in order to figure it out thus far
<nluxton> I mean, my script seems fine ... it's just export KDEWM=/usr/bin/xmonad
<nluxton> It was working fine until I upgraded to 15.10 today
<shadeslayer> nluxton: maybe check what running (test -r "$file" && . "$file") || : gives you
<shadeslayer> nluxton: perhaps it's too late in the startup sequence and kwin has already taken over
<shadeslayer> I also recall there being a option somewhere to set your custom wm
<nluxton> Well, it works without the || :   bit
<nluxton> Just like it used to
<shadeslayer> nluxton: yeah but run that in your shell
<shadeslayer> with the ||
<nluxton> And it seems like kwin gets set as the default later on if it's blank
<nluxton> Yeah it works fine in the shell
<shadeslayer> nluxton: ok, maybe make your file touch a script somewhere
<nluxton> Unless I use the || :  bit - and then everything works fine, except that KDEWM stays blank 
<nluxton> Good shout
<nluxton> Make sure it's actually sourced
<shadeslayer> correct
<nluxton> Yep
<nluxton> Definitely running
<shadeslayer> nluxton: that's with the ||: ?
<nluxton> Yep
<nluxton> I just reset startkde to vanilla (and set the 'is kde running?' check to 1 so that it tries everything anyway lol)
<shadeslayer> ok, well, try dumping the env into a file before and after the import
<shadeslayer> er, export
<shadeslayer> I mean
<shadeslayer> from your script
<shadeslayer> perhaps even a pidof kwin_x11
<shadeslayer> that way we'll know if kwin_x11 gets started before KDEWM gets set
<shadeslayer> then that'd be the problem
<nluxton> Well I echod it to the screen before, before and after, and again when it checks if KDEWM is blank later on in the startkde script, and they were all blank
<shadeslayer> oh, then isn't that the issue?
<shadeslayer> nluxton: you could also try putting it in /etc/environment
<nluxton> Yeah - I'm attempting to understand why that's happening
<shadeslayer> I mean, it /should/ work there
<shadeslayer> and when debugging bash scripts, +x is your friend ;)
<nluxton> Because it's a change in behaviour since 15.04 ... why should a simple source op stop working?
<nluxton> >.<
<shadeslayer> so you probably want to do that in startkde
<shadeslayer> nluxton: well, maybe startkde changed
<nluxton> Yeah that was my next step is to start figuring it all out myself - and then potentially raising bug reports etc - I just hoped I might short-circuit that ;)
<nluxton> Someone could say "It's because || : doesn't work in dash" or something like that haha
<nluxton> What is the " || :" construct anyway?
<shadeslayer> not sure
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> : is true
<shadeslayer> so as I understand it, it's exception handling
<shadeslayer> if (test -r "$file" && . "$file") evaluates to false, OR it with true?
<nluxton> Yeah it seems like a way of ignoring failures
<shadeslayer> yeah I guess
<nluxton> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16357755/meaning-of-colon-in-bash-after-a-double-pipe
<nluxton> Rather than having the whole script fail
<shadeslayer> indeed
<nluxton> The weird thing is, if I remove it, it works fine - if I add it, something breaks
<nluxton> >.<
<nluxton> Computers, honestly
<nluxton> Wow
<nluxton> The test + source has an exit code of 1
<nluxton> If I remove the double quotes, it's fine
<nluxton> Nope
<nluxton> I had a typo
<nluxton> OH MY
<nluxton> It's the parentheses
<shadeslayer> what about the parentheses
<nluxton> With them, it doesn't set the variable
<nluxton> Without them, it works fine
<nluxton> (in both cases, without the || :)
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> I wonder why
<nluxton> Is it starting a subshell or something weird?
<shadeslayer> I honestly don't know
<shadeslayer> lets see
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> nluxton: (export FOO="bar")
<shadeslayer> does not give me a foo var :P
<nluxton> whoa
<shadeslayer> I think because () evaluates everything inside
<nluxton> OK, I think that constitutes a bug, right?
<shadeslayer> no, that's interesting bash stuff :P
<nluxton> Haha, I mean a bug in kdestart ;)
<shadeslayer> nluxton: try this
<nluxton> Maybe someone switching between langs and thinking "Yeah, this will be fine"
<shadeslayer> eval export KDEWM
<nluxton> oooh
<nluxton> nope
<nluxton> Damn, I have to leave work now
<shadeslayer> oh :(
<nluxton> I'll do it Monday - thanks for being my rubber duck! :D
<shadeslayer> yw
<nluxton> Have a great weekend
<shadeslayer> you know, I never thought about it, but computers are bigger on the inside :O
<shadeslayer> some of them are also blue
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-175-gb8bb3a1 * Aleix Pol:  (395 files in 47 dirs)
<pursuivant> Remove discover
<pursuivant> And the whole abstraction layer as it's being moved into a separate
<pursuivant> repository.
<pursuivant> With it, also the notifier plasmoid, updater and exporter.
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/b8bb3a144ee1b7bb560f09777d5c5966a3c9ac39
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-07
<wxl> since https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs lacks any links to the ppa, as does sgclark's post about the trusty-backports ppa, can someone please link me?
<mparillo> This is an example of the guidance I used to share about backports: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/plasma-532-and-frameworks-5120-backported-kubuntu-1504/
<wxl> thx mparillo 
 * wxl yawns
<wxl> still up philipballew ?
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> wrong channel
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> has anything changed graphically in wily this past few days?
<clivejo> my display has suddenly got bigger (bigger fonts, bigger tray icons etc)
<clivejo> hi sick_rimmit
<soee_> in Wily - i doubt
<clivejo> soee_: :(
<clivejo> this is so weird
<soee_> domething related to DPI prbably in your case
<clivejo> how do I change that?
<clivejo> In Settings> Display Configuation> Scale Display it is set at 1x, but if I move that slider and save, settings crashes
<clivejo> Im installing qtbase5-dbg & systemsettings-dbg to get a better bug report
<clivejo> this happened in reverse during wily development
<soee_> :/
<clivejo> but I grew to like the smaller icons
<soee_> tbh i had never someserious problems with DPI on my laptop
<clivejo> and Id like them back!
<clivejo> how do you change the DPI?
<sick_rimmit> Hi clivejo
<sick_rimmit> morning everyone
<soee_> clivejo: i do not change anything, it just work fone
<clivejo> eakkk
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sick_rimmit> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi sick_rimmit
<sick_rimmit> Looking at some Bugs, I am Triaging..
<BluesKaj> ok good
<sick_rimmit> We've got some for Quanta the old HTML IDE..
<sick_rimmit> I don't think that we package that any more do we ?
<sick_rimmit> Has Kdevelop taken over from it
<BluesKaj> sick_rimmit, dunno, i test, but don't package
<sick_rimmit> Ah cool, well that's even more important
<sick_rimmit> Do you use the TestDrive tool ?
<BluesKaj> nope, never used it ...whenever Riddell or one of the devs has a major release/ppa etc, then a list of testers are called to test it
<clivejo> I *beeping* hate NVidia!
<BluesKaj> that's about as involved as I get
<BluesKaj> nvidia works ok vs amd 
<clivejo> Ive spent an hour trying to get back into Plasma
<clivejo> and still got stupid big icons and fonts
<clivejo> I dunno why changed over night
<BluesKaj> nvidia does have it's bugs but they're usually fixable ...amd 's problems are more numerous
<clivejo> but nothing changed, there was no updates, nothing new installed.  Just booted this morning to my whole desktop blown up and ugly looking
<clivejo> all my screens are same resolution, just everything is bigger
<BluesKaj> system settings>icons>advanced tab
<clivejo> its not just the icons, its the fonts, windows everything
<BluesKaj> then it's your resolution and your fonts dpi
<clivejo> the resolutions are the same
<clivejo> Ive still got the screen sizes I had all along
<clivejo> this seems to be the problem - https://plus.google.com/+KDEOKK/posts/R34B46xDvNz
<clivejo> instead of the default setting of x1, I need to go smaller, like x0.9
<BluesKaj> I have increase the dpi due to the size of my monitor, it's a 42" Panasonic plasma TV
<clivejo> well that scaling slider is as useful as an ashtray on a motorbike
<BluesKaj> clivejo, there's still a lot of features that are missing or don't work well, or don't work at all
<clivejo> sorry BluesKaj, I rebooted as you sent that message
<clivejo> the problem is it was working fine yesterday.  What changed from yesterday to today ?
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu?
<clivejo> 15.10
<clivejo> its so weird, it did this in reverse a few months ago.  I thought it was just an update as part of wily devel, but I liked the smaller icons and having more room on the screen 
<clivejo> wasted 4 hours on this now :(
<BluesKaj> sorry clivejo i just use the icon sizes settings, but even they don't seem to do much
<BluesKaj> I normally don't populate my desktop with icons. I populate the launchers in the panel by dragging them from the application launcher
<BluesKaj> in conjunction with the icons only taskmanager
 * sick_rimmit Laughs with clivejo
 * sick_rimmit "An Ashtray on a Motorbike"
 * clivejo is not laughing
<sick_rimmit> lol
<clivejo> this plasma has a mind of its own
<clivejo> like a baby Skynet
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: if you have time would you try that slider in different positions and see if it does anything on your system?
<clivejo> sgclark: RE: Plasma 5.4.3 are you running the automation scripts or santa's ng ones?
<clivejo> any devs here today?
<sick_rimmit> looks like its just you and me clivejo
<clivejo> indeed
<sick_rimmit> I'm just running a testdrive install of 16.04
<sick_rimmit> What's this slider you want looking at ?
<clivejo> I was wanting to get some of the new release KDE stuff packaged
<clivejo> but automation scripts have gone :/
<sick_rimmit> Ah got it
<sick_rimmit> Just looking at that post on G+
<clivejo> does it work for you?
<allee> clivejo: about packagging:  AFAIK we have no backup tool in kubuntu.  Maybe kubuntu should try to find one for 16.04.  
<clivejo> hi TJ-
<clivejo> would you have any idea on the status of the new automation tools?
<TJ-> No, I've not really been following. Is that the things santa was working on?
<clivejo> I believe so
<sick_rimmit> allee: I understand KUP is pretty good, and part of the KDE Suite
<allee> sick_rimmit: yes. it's nice.  I use it.  Missing is way to abort a running backup and some UI enhancements.  
<allee> it only backups  user data.  Question is if that enough.   IMHO at least a good start.
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: did the scaling slider work for you?
 * clivejo had to reboot
<allee> Kup is not part of KDE Applications.
<sick_rimmit> Install not finished yey clivejo
<sick_rimmit> Let me have a look on my lappie here
<allee> AH, missing: a) cancel running backup b)  Sort of progress  c) better way to verify archived data. (Doing it here before the backup >~ 26 h delay until backup starts) 
<allee> But I like that it offers a backup when the USB disk is connected.
<sick_rimmit> hmmm
<sick_rimmit> How do I find that KDE Module Control dialogue ?
<sick_rimmit> Ah now I got it
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: Yes that slider works on my machine
<sick_rimmit> Which is a 2009 Samsun R710 running a NVidia card
<clivejo> doesnt work for me :/
<clivejo> Ive tried to override the DPI in the xorg.config file but it only applies it to the login screen then overirdes it 
<TJ-> clivejo: how about applying it directly using 'xrandr' ?
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: how did xenial install go?
<clivejo> anyone else got xenial installed?
<sick_rimmit> clivejo: I just got the install finished, and is rebooting now...
<sick_rimmit> It's in VBox and this laptop is quite old.. 2009
<sick_rimmit> Plus, I've been doing loads on my laptop today.. It only has 3Gb of RAM
<sick_rimmit> But it has 24Gb of SSD Swap ;-)
<clivejo> nice
<clivejo> that should speed it up
<sick_rimmit> Alright good news..
<sick_rimmit> It installed, and booted. I've logged in and am at the desktop.. on 16.04 Xenial..
<sick_rimmit> I reckon that's a result
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> no major problems?
<clivejo> my internet is soooo slow!
<valorie> clivejo: sorry to hear of your recent difficulties
<valorie> that really sucks
<clivejo> which ones?
<clivejo> Ive had a few issues recently?!?
<valorie> display was one that I read up here
<valorie> in the scrollback
<clivejo> yeah that ones annoying me!
<valorie> still no fix?
<valorie> have you looked for bug reports?
<valorie> David is the best for being responsive, friendly and helpful
<valorie> d_ed: ^^^
<valorie> plus hilarious
<clivejo> I dont know what is wrong
<clivejo> it just changed last night
<clivejo> trying to get my pbuilder sorted for xenial
<clivejo> only a few hundred MB but its soooo slow
 * clivejo yawns
<clivejo> I feel like Im falling
<clivejo> sick_rimmit: what are you up to?
<valorie> oh dear, sick_rimmit has a sick connection
#kubuntu-devel 2015-11-08
<clivejo> Why is this failing on LP, but building fine locally?
<clivejo> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: couldn't find library libkdeconnectcore.so.0 needed by debian/kdeconnect/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/kdeconnect/kdeconnect_clipboard.so (ELF format: 'elf64-x86-64'; RPATH: '')
<clivejo> cant understand why it cant find it, when it installs it a few lines previous!
<clivejo> -- Installing: /«BUILDDIR»/kdeconnect-0.9+git20151107/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkdeconnectcore.so.0
<clivejo> time for bed
<soee> https://www.calligra.org/news/calligra-2-9-9-released/
<soee> someone packaging it maybe ? )
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<yofel> Greetings!
<clivejo> hi yofel
<clivejo> you're alive!
<clivejo> how was your celebrations?
<yofel> clivejo: fun :)
<clivejo> sore head ?
<yofel> nope, I don't enjoy getting *that* drunk. Even if I got close ^^
<clivejo> its been very quiet here without you!
<yofel> really? I see some backlog, have to look through it
<yofel> regarding libkdeconnectcore.so.0: is it installed in a *package* ?
<yofel> dpkg will ignore files that aren't part of a built package
<clivejo> ah that might be why!
<clivejo> it is indeed
<clivejo> thanks so much, Ive been reading stuff I have no clue about!
<clivejo> do I need to put it in notinstalled?
<yofel> no, in a package... I could pastebin the full buildlog?
<clivejo> Ive just pushed it to LP
<clivejo> removed it from kdeconnect.install
<clivejo> yofel: the MakeFile is loking for a README file, but the author seems to have called it README.md
<clivejo> I made two patches, one creates the README file and one deletes the README.md
<clivejo> darn, failed again - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/225561074/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.kdeconnect_0.9%2Bgit20151107-0ubuntu1~ubuntu16.04~ppa5_BUILDING.txt.gz
<yofel> wait
<clivejo> Ive put some private libs into the .install file that shouldnt be there
<yofel> well, what he's looking for are plugins, those can be in the main .install file
<clivejo> is the makefile deleting that file - -- Removed runtime path from "/«BUILDDIR»/kdeconnect-0.9+git20151107/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/kcm_kdeconnect.so"
<yofel> cmake is doing that in our distro default settings
<soee_> hmm shouldn;t there be new framerwosk already this month ?
<clivejo> soee_: the old automation packaging is gone, I think santa is working on new stuff but no idea when its ready to start packaging it, maybe yofel has an update
<yofel> plasma 5.4.3 tars are available since thursday, frameworks 5.16 since today. Nobody has worked on any of that so far I believe
<clivejo> yofel: the automation stuff has gone from here - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/
<clivejo> and we need new xenial branches in git?
<yofel> clivejo: yes, it moved as I said in my mail to kubuntu-devel
<yofel> some xenial branches are already there. The new tooling will have to create the rest
<clivejo> hows that tooling coming along?
<yofel> I have no idea what progress was done since thursday yet
<pursuivant> muon (master) v5.4.2-176-g239961f * Aleix Pol: Messages.sh
<pursuivant> Fix Messages.sh
<pursuivant> http://commits.kde.org/muon/239961f77412d39ab006e67dd0c094c65351db4d
<soee_> so we can't do any new stuff like 5.4.3 and fraeworks for Wily until the automation is back ?
<yofel> well, we could do it using the old one, if someone wants to
 * yofel has more important things
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-07
<ovidiu-florin> that's a copy paste
<santa_> that's also the answer to your question
<santa_> from my point of view, of course
<valorie> clive said at the time he wanted to do the merges by hand as a learning exercise for the ninjas
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: if santa_ 's changes are optional, what's the problem?
<valorie> I very much wish you two had worked this out at the time
<ovidiu-florin> yes, that's a great way to learn
<ovidiu-florin> so that should remain available
<santa_> no, it's not
<valorie> because IMO there is no conflict
<valorie> just misunderstanding
<ovidiu-florin> santa_: no, it's not... what?
<clivejo> yes, I was about to do a debian merge
<santa_> it's not useful as a learning exercise
<clivejo> I wanted to use it as an exercise for anyone who wanted to join in
<santa_> and even if it is you can do it for one package or 2 and do the rest with the tooling
<acheronuk> if we are going to do merges, and we should, then getting them done early is a priority. even if that delays uploads a bit
<ovidiu-florin> santa_: please argue why not
<santa_> ovidiu-florin: because you don't learn anything?
<clivejo> Rik and I had a few days and were willing to spend that time on it
<clivejo> I setup a Trello card and arranged to start in BBB
<ovidiu-florin> santa_: when you learned your first lines of code, did you start imediately using all the fancy libraries?
<valorie> seems like we are discussing at cross-purposes here
<ovidiu-florin> or did you wirite the first libraries yourself?
<clivejo> I was told (not asked), that this was insane and would break everything
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #736: FAILURE in 1 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/736/
<clivejo> and santa asked me to wait a couple of days for the tooling 
<santa_> yes, and if I could travel back in time I would have not asked you to wait for the tooling. I would have not say a single thing
<clivejo> I explained at length that I did not want to use automatic tooling as I wanted to manually resolve conflicts
<clivejo> I was then told to upload the frameworks as they were
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #720: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/720/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #705: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/705/
<clivejo> I refused to do so due to the renamed packages
<santa_> an upload would be perfectly fine
<clivejo> again another argument and I walked away 
<santa_> yet, I worked on the renamed packages because of your continuous complaints
<valorie> no need for arguing
<valorie> we can think together
<valorie> because we all want the same thing: an awesome Kubuntu
<clivejo> I can only do what I believe to be the right thing
<ovidiu-florin> ok, please stop
<valorie> only working together, all of us, can make it awesome
<clivejo> as I have to put my name to these packages and upload them
<santa_> which another problem here
<santa_> * which is
<ovidiu-florin> please stop
<clivejo> whats the problem?
<ovidiu-florin> both of you
<ovidiu-florin> I get there is tention
<ovidiu-florin> and things have been said
<ovidiu-florin> but keeping this up won't solve it
<ovidiu-florin> let's take a moment and calm down
<ovidiu-florin> please
<clivejo> Im calm
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<santa_> same here
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
 * valorie calms
<ovidiu-florin> are you both in agreement about the tooling changes?
<ovidiu-florin> just the tooling changes?
<santa_> there are no "changes"
<ovidiu-florin> not if they should be there or not
<ovidiu-florin> additions then
<ahoneybun> there are changes, or have been
<santa_> there is just a few new scripts to handle the merges from debian
<clivejo> there are substantial changes
<santa_> * there are
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: the additions should not affect your known workflow, AFAIK
<clivejo> the staging-upload for one
<clivejo> the upload script for another
<santa_> that's something not related to the debian merges
<clivejo> no, its the tooling
<clivejo> <ovidiu-florin> are you both in agreement about the tooling changes?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/20/
<ovidiu-florin> I'm not following. There are more changes other than the debian merging related ones?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #48: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/48/
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: yes
<santa_> those were there for some time already and it's another story
<ovidiu-florin> which are those (give list: 1. 2. 3. )and what do they affect?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #52: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/52/
<clivejo> when you say tooling, Im taking that to mean kubuntu-automation
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #126: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/126/
<ovidiu-florin> I mean all and any scripts or programs that we use to work on anything Kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> you please be specific to which exact tool you reffer
<ovidiu-florin> to
<ovidiu-florin> my grammar is falling appart
<ovidiu-florin> sorry for that
<ovidiu-florin> also my typing
<ovidiu-florin> damn storm is trying to break in my house
<ovidiu-florin> in to*
<clivejo> I dont know how to explain this
<valorie> I know it is late for all you europeans
<santa_> ovidiu-florin: to clue you in: for debian merges there are a few new scripts. much before that we (Rik and I) started to use some new scripts following a unix-like design instead of the monolithic ones
<valorie> but if the specific tooling changes that are disruptive can be raised on kubuntu-devel, one by one, we can make some progress
<santa_> that unix-like design was discussed a lot until we finally gor a working implementation
<ovidiu-florin> I agree with valorie on this
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #21: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/21/
<clivejo> I have issued the issue in this channel
<clivejo> raised
<ovidiu-florin> santa_: but those are again new scripts
<acheronuk> valorie: yeah. for one reason these discussions always seem to happen gone midnight for us. doesn't help
<acheronuk> *some reason
<valorie> sometimes things raised here get lost
<santa_> sigh
<ovidiu-florin> sometimes?
<valorie> I have that problem quite often, actually, because of my TZ
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #49: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/49/
<valorie> so I try to always remember to put it to the list
<ovidiu-florin> I keep seeing this "sigh" waht does it mean?
<valorie> <--- not perfect
<santa_> I discussed the design of the new tooling several times with several different people
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #127: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/127/
<valorie> that's good
<santa_> so you are asking for something which was already done
<valorie> but a general heads-up for those who are not here int eh channel is always good
<ovidiu-florin> agian I'm not saying the scripts are good or bad. I'm just trying to find out if they are disruptive or not
<ovidiu-florin> if they are new, and the old ones still exist, they are not disruptive IMO
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/19/
<clivejo> they exist, but they dont work in the same way they used to
<ovidiu-florin> how come?
<ovidiu-florin> what's different?
<clivejo> the upload script changes the changelog entry to the person running the script
<clivejo> and tags are missing epochs
<ovidiu-florin> which script is this?
<ovidiu-florin> name of script please
<santa_> <clivejo> the upload script changes the changelog entry to the person running the script
<santa_> it doesn't do that anymore
<santa_> even if that's the correct behaviour
<santa_> and it was changed because of *you*
<santa_> just to make you happy guys
<ovidiu-florin> santa_: please don't point fingers
<santa_> <clivejo> and tags are missing epochs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #55: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/55/
<ovidiu-florin> santa_: how about adding that behaviour as an option?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/53/
<santa_> clivejo: about the tags, if you don't tell me about it do you expect me to magically know?
<santa_> because KA has just 4 users
<santa_> if you don't tell me about issues, nobody else will
<clivejo> I raised it here at same time we talked about the changelogs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #3: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/3/
<clivejo> and all my views were dismissed 
<clivejo> which is why Im surprised that you say the script now works the way I expect
<clivejo> I did not know that
<santa_> clivejo: are you kidding me? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/commit/?id=db07db6a43b91732890350e47b27606fc7611ec9
<santa_> because we agreed on doing that revert
<ovidiu-florin> santa_: I feel like you're a bit rough with the language
<ovidiu-florin> can you please tone it down a little?
<santa_> ok
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
 * valorie offers a glass of water to each of us
 * ovidiu-florin fethces his mug of watherere
 * ovidiu-florin has butter fingers
<ovidiu-florin> so what is "sigh"?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/20/
<clivejo> so another thing I need an answer to, is Debian our upstream?
<valorie> wait, are we done with issues around the tooling?
<ovidiu-florin> from what I feel: clivejo has learned to do things a certain way, and he's not comfortable yet of how things are and/or should be going. santa_ knows how things are going and has a strong opinion on how things should go
<ovidiu-florin> do you both agree?
<clivejo> yes
<ovidiu-florin> that's one yes
<ovidiu-florin> can I get another?
<santa_> probably
<ovidiu-florin> :-P
<ovidiu-florin> I'll take that as a  yes
<ovidiu-florin> and the crowd goes wild
<ovidiu-florin> UUUuuuuuuu!!!!
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> if I'm the crowd
<ovidiu-florin> ;-)
<ovidiu-florin> you know you are :D
<clivejo> to me the main goal for doing the Debian merge was to sync with debian and get the renamed packages into our packaging
<clivejo> also clean up the symbols files with actual version numbers
<ovidiu-florin> and the second was to teach how to do that
<ovidiu-florin> right?
<clivejo> yes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/56/
<clivejo> Phil wanted to autosync frameworks within Launchpad
<ovidiu-florin> are there any other issues regarding the tooling?
 * ovidiu-florin 's bed bugs are screaming for him
<clivejo> and I told him I would do it manually in order for me to learn how debian does things
<ovidiu-florin> I guess we also have a script to automate that, right?
<clivejo> no
<acheronuk> clivejo: I recall phil saying the other day that he would actually like to merge, but tended to lose patience with it
<acheronuk> if we work together we can make short work even of the big merges
<ovidiu-florin> so the automation comes in handy with the merges?
<ovidiu-florin> am I still following this conversation right?
<ovidiu-florin> or am I  sleeping already?
<clivejo> the tools are supposed to make the process easier
<ovidiu-florin> and they aren't?
<clivejo> but when we went into the session to see the tools in action, they did not make it easier and totally trashed the control file
<acheronuk> once you get into the swing of with with them, maybe
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #256: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/256/
<santa_> <clivejo> but when we went into the session to see the tools in action, they did not make it easier and totally trashed the control file
<valorie> hasn't the control file stuff been fixed?
<clivejo> this was about a week and a half after I had wanted to get going on them
<santa_> are you talking about the dupe Breaks in the control file?
<acheronuk> they do not replace you using your brain and common sense for the merge though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #263: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #190: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/190/
<clivejo> the tools are also changing things like the standards number
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/110/
<santa_> clivejo: are you talking about the dupe Breaks or not?
<clivejo> which had been deliberately left at an older version for ease of backports 
<santa_> when you say my tooling "totally trashed" the control file
<santa_>  <clivejo> which had been deliberately left at an older version for ease of backports 
<clivejo> it put the breaks in the middle of the description 
<santa_> AHA
<clivejo> and some other weird stuff I cant recall
<clivejo> but it broke the control file to the point it would not build the source
<clivejo> at that point I left
<santa_> please educate yourself and learn how the merges work
<santa_> because if you do, you would understand that my tooling didn't do that
<clivejo> thanks santa, I will do that
<santa_> excellent
<santa_> clivejo: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/read_please/3way_merging.pdf
<ovidiu-florin> I think everybody should be aware that clivejo went through a rough time recently, so IMO it's understandable that he currently has a shorter patience fuse
<clivejo> from what I recall, you said it was a problem and you would need to write a merge driver
<santa_> once you understand that I can explain you why my tooling didn't put the dupe Beaks, but git merge
<santa_> clivejo: and then I researched better and found out why that was happening and solved it other way
<clivejo> you need to understand that I did this for fun
<clivejo> this is not fun
<valorie> clivejo: we all do it for fun
<clivejo> Im trying to do it the best way I know how
<clivejo> but it has got to the point were I just want to walk away
<clivejo> and do fun stuff
<clivejo> with my time
<santa_> allright, so what in your opinion, killed the fun for you?
<clivejo> these arguments
<valorie> are we arguing?
<clivejo> why were you so against us doing a debian merge?
<valorie> I thought we were working out issues.....
<ahoneybun> I think we are atm
<clivejo> other than it being insane and dangerous
<santa_> clivejo: I wasn't, in fact we already merged frameworks, and there is still a lot of work to do (plasma and applications) if you want to get in
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #40: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/40/
<clivejo> but we have wasted almost two weeks (tomorrow)
 * valorie goes to help fix dinner
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #363: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/363/
<valorie> please let's focus on the future and not the past
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/151/
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to also dive in and help with what I can
<ovidiu-florin> so we can move on faster
<clivejo> well, I personally need to get away from this 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/18/
<santa_> clivejo: no, we didn't. we have now a proper way to deal with the merges. and even if we wasted a couple of weeks like you say, let's focus on the future, like valorie said
<acheronuk> on that point, santa_ I want to discuss tomorrow what still needs doing for FW. today for one reason or another that has not happened
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: if you feel like you need a break please go ahead and take it
<santa_> acheronuk: the autopkgtests, any other issue you have in mind?
<ovidiu-florin> as long as you need it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #294: STILL FAILING in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/294/
<acheronuk> santa_: yes the tests if they are still an issue, and you said you were doing a script to make corrections on some of the breaks etc that shouldn’t have been removed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/124/
<santa_> acheronuk: oh true, that. I hope to spend some time on that tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: do you feel that there still are unresolved issues here?
<acheronuk> santa_: right. if can make some progress on that tommorow, that would be nice
<clivejo> yes, but Im too tired to discuss them now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/15/
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: would you like to discuss them tomorrow?
<ovidiu-florin> after we all rest and sleep?
<clivejo> just one final question
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #19: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #295: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/295/
<clivejo> earlier on, when I said I have to upload them, santa replied that thats part of the problem
<santa_> yes
<acheronuk> I took that to mean that we still lack people with permissions
<acheronuk> which is not great
<santa_> indeed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #125: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/125/
<clivejo> can you tell me what the problem is?
<acheronuk> which unless you can transplant people in, will take time for other to rectify. apply for -dev etc
<clivejo> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #4: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/4/
<santa_> clivejo: that this way you are going to put your name on it so "you can only do what you believe to be the right thing"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #3: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/3/
<santa_> that's not your fault
<santa_> that's they way the linux distributions work and that's something where I made some criticism
<santa_> s/they/the/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/16/
<acheronuk> also a bit about trust in a team. I would not give you something to upload that I would not be happy to do under my own name if I could
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/16/
<santa_> which is another problem
<acheronuk> at the moment we are all a bit of an unknown to each other, although less than we were
<santa_> this culture of 'trust'
<santa_> which is not trust, it's something else
<clivejo> what is it?
<santa_> I allways leave that as an exercise for the reader
<clivejo> because I have placed trust recently in people, and been left with egg on my face
<santa_> in me?
<santa_> if that's the case, I'm sorry you feel that way
<clivejo> partly, I did trust that your knowledge and experience was the reason for blocking me from doing the merge
<santa_> for a few days, yes, in hope that doing the merge with the proper tooling we could do it better and faster
<clivejo> and I still dont understand your reasons for doing so.  
<clivejo> Initially you were dead against merging with Debian
<clivejo> that seemed to be your main issue
<santa_> not really
<santa_> we might had a misunderstanding
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #20: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #257: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #317: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #20: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #19: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #264: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/264/
<acheronuk> I can't sit up any more folks. sorry
<clivejo> me either
<acheronuk> night night I think
<clivejo> and you had a power nap
<clivejo> good night
<santa_> it's late for european time
<ovidiu-florin> Thank you all for taking the time to try to resolve this
<santa_> clivejo: good night, I hope things between us get better. I would really love to work with you
<ovidiu-florin> I would hug you both right now if I could
<santa_> thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> sorry closed my IRC
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> BTW whats the status on FW?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I got a lot of updates from staging today
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> looks like it might be nearly ready?
<santa_> all merged, we still need a bit of work on the autopkgtests
<acheronuk> in short. merged, but needs some slight fixing on some things
<acheronuk> snap ^^, more or less
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #4: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/4/
<santa_> ... and work on some breaks which shouldn't be removed in the merges
<santa_> might take more or less time, but not a big deal imo
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> there are a few lib* breaks Im bit concerned about
<acheronuk> on the tests, I would like to know the how and why of the fix, not just the what. as I need to get my head around those at some point
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> that appear to have been removed somehow
<acheronuk> but we can sees about that
<ovidiu-florin> I'm going to bed now, before my head hits the keyboard
<ovidiu-florin> very abbruptly
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> night Ovi One
<ovidiu-florin> kenoby
<ovidiu-florin> good night all
<acheronuk> me as well, as I know how this goes
<ovidiu-florin> thank you again
<ahoneybun> thanks ovidiu-florin
<acheronuk> if I don't go now, I'll be here another hour!
<acheronuk> night night all
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> good night
<santa_> good night everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #41: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #306: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #315: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #5: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/5/
<ahoneybun> valorie: http://imgur.com/a/iR9C8
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #13: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #7: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #6: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/14/
<tsimonq2> That was a nice looooooooooong power nap.
<tsimonq2> I see you guys talked about a few things, cool.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/8/
<tsimonq2> santa_: What's the status of the autopkgtests in Frameworks?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/9/
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: he would be asleep most likely
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/12/
<santa_> I whish
<santa_> tsimonq2: see the trello card
<santa_> also I have the results after all the merges here: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> i386 are starting now, we will have the complete results tomorrow
<ahoneybun> \o/
<santa_> wrt modemmanager I have a solution, just not pushed yet
<santa_> I also have a better solution for modemmanager-qt
<tsimonq2> Ok, cool.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/11/
<santa_> tsimonq2: what about the kci, is the frameworks stuff building ok after the merges? are you working on it?
<tsimonq2> santa_: I haven't looked at KCI yet today. I'm writing an email to kubuntu-devel atm though.
<santa_> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kig build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kig/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #9: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #11: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #11: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #12: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #11: FAILURE in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #12: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kig build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kig/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #10: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #10: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #10: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #9: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-baseapps/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #10: FAILURE in 7 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #11: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #11: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #12: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #11: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #11: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #11: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #15: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #204: STILL FAILING in 8 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #21: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #9: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #136: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #118: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #37: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #205: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #114: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #286: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #81: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #290: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #113: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #7: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #21: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #119: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #129: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #8: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-baseapps/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #201: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevplatform build #62: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevplatform/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #645: FAILURE in 2 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/645/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #22: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #737: STILL FAILING in 1 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/737/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #738: FIXED in 1 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/738/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #721: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/721/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #706: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/706/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform build #58: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevplatform/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #316: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #20: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #115: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #155: NOW UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-baseapps/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #22: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ark build #228: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ark/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdeedu build #103: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdeedu/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel build #62: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #11: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #42: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-grub build #185: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-grub/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #14: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #12: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #117: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmousetool build #65: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmousetool/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #17: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kuser build #78: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kuser/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #56: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin build #72: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #66: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #114: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #111: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #72: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #117: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #117: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #115: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #122: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kigo build #113: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kigo/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccessible build #119: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccessible/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kubrick build #120: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kubrick/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #117: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub build #150: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #71: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/71/
<tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-November/010850.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #265: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #42: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #67: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #20: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konquest build #118: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konquest/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdeedu build #104: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdeedu/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel build #63: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-grub build #186: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-grub/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmousetool build #66: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmousetool/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin build #73: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #118: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kuser build #79: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kuser/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #258: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #112: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreversi build #73: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreversi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #57: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #43: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kubrick build #121: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kubrick/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kigo build #114: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kigo/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #118: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner build #115: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgoldrunner/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_juk build #116: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_juk/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #123: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-utils/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #118: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub build #151: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #72: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccessible build #120: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccessible/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #364: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #266: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #43: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #318: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #23: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #259: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #18: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #307: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #316: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #15: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kanagram build #13: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kanagram/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #21: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #114: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #115: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #274: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #7: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #14: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #8: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #7: FIXED in 9 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #287: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #15: FIXED in 9 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #92: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #93: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #36: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #16: FIXED in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #20: FIXED in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpty build #19: FIXED in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpty/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #19: FIXED in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifications build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifications/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kservice build #19: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kservice/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #18: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #18: FIXED in 8 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #18: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #315: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #176: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #20: FIXED in 9 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_threadweaver build #20: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_threadweaver/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #20: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #20: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #19: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #21: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #18: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #20: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #20: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #21: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #21: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #26: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #296: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #22: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #126: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #308: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #297: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #127: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #23: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #116: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #19: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #20: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #309: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #17: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #310: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #118: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #298: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #128: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_solid build #22: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_solid/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #15: FIXED in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_attica build #20: FIXED in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_attica/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets build #15: FIXED in 8 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktextwidgets/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #14: FIXED in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #13: FIXED in 9 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #12: FIXED in 9 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #13: FIXED in 9 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #13: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #13: FIXED in 9 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #13: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #13: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalcore build #13: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalcore/13/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #17: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #12: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #229: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #106: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/106/
<acheronuk> KDiagram 2.6.0 released https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2016-November/009839.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #7: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/7/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what's taht?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #12: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/12/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Pim depends
<acheronuk> indeed
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> it's a library for generating graphs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #12: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #12: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #12: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/12/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> people might want graphs in their emails!
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> they might also want prison
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khelpcenter build #12: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khelpcenter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #11: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/11/
<marco-parillo> I thought jails were a BSD feature?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> prison is the project name for a library that creates barcodes :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> prison is a barcode api currently offering a nice Qt api to produce QRCode barcodes and DataMatrix barcodes, and can easily be made support more.
<marco-parillo> Ahh. Well-named, that.
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> whats wrong with kbarcode ?!?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #18: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #16: FIXED in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #13: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #15: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #19: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/15/
<clivejo> KCI-E :: File packaging/debian/libkf5waylandclient5.symbols contains merge markers!
<clivejo> tsimonq2: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kwayland/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> clivejo: was just looking at that!
<clivejo> these conflicts is what I want you guys to learn :P
<acheronuk> that was in the zz_archive to unstable merge though
<acheronuk> but not sun all the same
<acheronuk> *fun
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #23: STILL FAILING in 9 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #13: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #15: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #13: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #14: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #13: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #12: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #12: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #14: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/14/
<acheronuk> clivejo: by the way, if you are on zesty, symbolshelper seems borked by https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=840293
<ubottu> Debian bug 840293 in libdpkg-perl "libdpkg-perl: Dpkg::IPC::spawn immediately closes FH after dup" [Important,Fixed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/12/
<clivejo> acheronuk: yes I know, but that issue would have been flagged in merge FIX tab here - http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/
<clivejo> and Simon wants to deal with them
<acheronuk> yep. I know that.
<clivejo> so he needs to understand conflicts have to be fixed
<clivejo> any word on the autotests?
<clivejo> BTW, if you need to rebuild all three jobs (XX, YY and ZZ) you can use the LP trigger
<acheronuk> yes. there is another way as well, that I forget this second
<acheronuk> but I was just doing zesty today
<acheronuk> clivejo: this fixes pkgkde-symbolshelper on zesty for me https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/dpkg/dpkg.git/diff/?id=05d5a65
<acheronuk> clivejo: autotests? no. since santa_ appeared to be up until about 4am at least, I was not pinging him yet over them
<acheronuk> lol but I just have now ^^^
 * santa_ pops up
<santa_> I fixed yesterday modemmanager-qt
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/13/
<santa_> current status: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> and I have a fix for kdeclarative
<acheronuk> santa_: to answer your question to simon from past night. yes, FW is pretty much ok on KCI after the merge. I had to delay sorting it until today, and took the opportunity to give zesty KCI Qt 5.7 while I did it. Then rebuilt all FW
<santa_> ack
<clivejo> santa_ how long do you think FW will be?
<clivejo> for the final touches?
<santa_> we could get it "ready" today or tomorrow
<clivejo> would tonight be pushing it?
<santa_> I mean even if we have failing tests we could convince the release team to override them
<acheronuk> santa_: in KCI there were patches to disable or modify, and some dup copyright stuff etc. but nothing too bad
<santa_> acheronuk: k
<santa_> clivejo: so are you asking because you are willing to upload them once they are done?
<acheronuk> do you need more time for that 'script' for the missing breaks?
<clivejo> well mainly to make a start on plasma
<santa_> oh, ok
<santa_> it that's the case I think we could start to work on plasma now if we want to
<clivejo> I would like to give Simon the opportunity to stage plasma, and for us to all watch that process
<clivejo> in the view to create a proper instruction guide
<santa_> what's wrong with README.ng?
 * acheronuk counts down to Simon popping up with a "yes please".....
<clivejo> nothing wrong, just needs to be put somewhere more central
<clivejo> like KDE wiki
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #21: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #57: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/57/
<santa_> ok we will see that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdeedu build #19: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdeedu/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #19: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/19/
<santa_> regarding the plasma staging, the first thing you should think about is what to merge
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #19: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/19/
<clivejo> in my head, I would like hyper links on the scripts which would take you to a page dedeciated to all the options and samples of how the script works
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #19: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #19: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mplayerthumbs/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #20: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #19: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #19: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreversi build #19: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreversi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolf build #20: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolf/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #20: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #98: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/98/
<acheronuk> need to consolidate the packaging docs somewhere, and the KA tools is a clear part of that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
 * clivejo hi fives acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #105: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmousetool build #20: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmousetool/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #139: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #19: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaccessible build #19: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaccessible/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #19: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/19/
<santa_> ok
<santa_> regarding the plasma staging, the first thing you should think about is what branch to merge
<clivejo> santa_: I spoke to the wikitolearn folks at akamdey
<santa_> the usual thing was merging kubuntu_unstable but maybe this time it would be better to merge debian/master
<clivejo> I kinda thought that might be a good place to keep our stuff, but the condition was that they introduce login for Ubuntu and KDE
<santa_> ?
<acheronuk> our unstable as also a fair bit down the road to plasma 5.9
<santa_>                ↑ yep
<acheronuk> *is
<clivejo> santa_: https://en.wikitolearn.org/Main_Page
<acheronuk> so debian merge and solve both in one go?
<santa_> hopefully, yes
<clivejo> has any work on 5.8.3 started in master?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/101/
<acheronuk> :) https://en.wikitolearn.org/Kubuntu
<clivejo> oh sorry, ignore me
<clivejo> yes thats a holding page we put up at akamedy
<clivejo> but they are making easy export of the documents to pdf for example
<clivejo> if we had nice current and relevant docs, we could display them in BBB and work along to them
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kppp build #19: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kppp/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #138: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-integration/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol build #19: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kremotecontrol/19/
<clivejo> pretty pictures etc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmime build #17: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #19: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kubrick build #19: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kubrick/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #19: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #19: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sweeper build #19: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sweeper/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #101: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konquest build #19: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konquest/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kuser build #19: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kuser/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #19: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg build #18: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkmahjongg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcontacts build #17: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcontacts/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #110: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/110/
<clivejo> but my main concern is the lack of integration with Ubuntu Single Signin and KDE ID signin
<clivejo> as they are a KDE project I thought they might have KDE ID's working by now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/58/
<acheronuk> hmmm. I can't edit that page
<clivejo> what are your thoughts on it?
<clivejo> I created it using valorie's ID
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcachegrind build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcachegrind/22/
<santa_> well, I think something to keep in mind is how to keep in sync all the documentation
<santa_> (I'm talking about KA)
<acheronuk> clivejo: so it's immutable to my account?
<clivejo> acheronuk: I dont know
<clivejo> I dont have an account there myself
<clivejo> but for the time being if we kept instructions on a shared notepad
<clivejo> probably be just a copy of README.ng
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes build #94: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-notes/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevplatform build #12: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevplatform/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #158: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #25: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #157: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #97: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-text-ui/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file build #156: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-send-file/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #156: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-contact-list/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #165: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaccounts-providers/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #40: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-kded-module/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_svgpart build #63: FIXED in 9 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_svgpart/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kteatime build #256: FIXED in 9 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kteatime/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #102: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #232: FIXED in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #230: FIXED in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #279: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #276: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #270: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dragon build #271: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dragon/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #36: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #55: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #263: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cervisia build #100: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cervisia/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #220: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantleetheme build #96: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantleetheme/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #228: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkomparediff2/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lokalize build #243: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lokalize/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #280: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #8: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #120: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #307: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #11: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #12: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #129: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_rocs build #171: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_rocs/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #155: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiamond build #12: FIXED in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiamond/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #11: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #239: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #236: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfourinline build #12: FIXED in 9 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfourinline/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpat build #12: FIXED in 9 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpat/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblocks build #12: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblocks/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblog build #12: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblog/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapptemplate build #12: FIXED in 9 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapptemplate/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings build #12: FIXED in 9 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdebugsettings/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_picmi build #12: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_picmi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #13: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #12: FIXED in 9 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-filesharing/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmbox build #13: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmbox/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kturtle build #13: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kturtle/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktuberling build #12: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktuberling/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #12: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konsole build #13: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konsole/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbounce build #12: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbounce/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdev-python build #10: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdev-python/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klettres build #13: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klettres/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kollision build #12: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kollision/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kblackbox build #12: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kblackbox/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_filelight build #12: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_filelight/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_katomic build #12: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_katomic/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_svgpart build #12: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_svgpart/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #12: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimap build #13: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_killbots build #12: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_killbots/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klickety build #12: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klickety/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bomber build #13: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bomber/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapman build #12: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapman/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube build #12: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjumpingcube/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbreakout build #12: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbreakout/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcddb build #13: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcddb/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcharselect build #14: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcharselect/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #17: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #17: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dragon build #12: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dragon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers build #7: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontactinterface build #12: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontactinterface/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kholidays build #13: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kholidays/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #17: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kig build #12: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kig/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kamera build #12: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kamera/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krdc build #75: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krdc/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #78: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmplot build #13: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmplot/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #11: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #110: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager build #223: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwalletmanager/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_dolphin build #12: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_dolphin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #168: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-integration/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #12: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_step build #12: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_step/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksystemlog build #12: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksystemlog/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwordquiz build #13: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwordquiz/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #222: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kolourpaint build #14: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kolourpaint/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #12: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #257: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #12: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkomparediff2/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #100: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #248: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #137: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-approver build #184: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-approver/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syndication build #12: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syndication/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #251: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kate build #12: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kate/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #193: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #204: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #230: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccounts-providers/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #94: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #200: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #63: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets build #13: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo-widgets/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #12: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #6: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #205: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #9: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #311: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #13: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #12: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #13: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #10: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdegames build #13: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdegames/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bovo build #14: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bovo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_granatier build #14: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_granatier/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmines build #13: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmines/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiriki build #13: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiriki/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knetwalk build #13: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knetwalk/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kshisen build #13: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kshisen/13/
<acheronuk> \O/ zesty fix is below 100!
<acheronuk> slightly depressing that is something to be pleased about though :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #11: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_klines build #13: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_klines/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knavalbattle build #13: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knavalbattle/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #5: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/5/
<clivejo> santa_: ping
<acheronuk> santa_ clivejo and anyone alse interested in staging plasma; tsimonq2 (Simon) said that he can't really do tonight for staging at a sensible time UTC, so tommorow night from 10pm UTC seems the option now
<acheronuk> still a bit late. but if we can get the merges done in advance, it should be fairly quick I hope
<clivejo> santa_ : In light of above ^^  have you any objections with myself, Rik and anyone else willing, to make a start on merging plasma?- 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/14/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> let me know when you start clivejo
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I want to help
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> if I can
<clivejo> probably go onto BBB
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> now?
<clivejo> wanted to see if santa_ is okay with that?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> should I go in BBB now?
<clivejo> if the tooling will be okay with us switching from frameworks to plasma
<acheronuk> santa's merge tooling workflow pretty much does a staging included, so not sure if we want to adapt that as well? if we are holding off that part to do with Simon?
<clivejo> is it now modular?
<clivejo> cant we comment out that bit
<acheronuk>           $ gbp-ppa
<acheronuk>           $ uploadsource
<acheronuk> cut that out actually, as that is just an upload after merge, not staging anyway
<acheronuk> I was getting them mixed up....
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Should I go in BBB now clivejo?
<clivejo> @ovidiuflorin Im waiting for santa_
<clivejo> ovidiu-florin: do you know the status on KDE ID and Ubuntu SSO in wikitolearn?
<acheronuk> clivejo: you reckon it's ok to merge kdiagram with debian?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> in the website?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I don't know
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I can try to login and see which works
<clivejo> merge our packaging?
<acheronuk> yes
<clivejo> sounds ok
<clivejo> what branch?
<acheronuk> their master (which is all they have) to our unstable for KCI
<acheronuk> see -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23443496/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I can't loogin with kde identity
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> My family is sending me to bed
<clivejo> acheronuk: is it a release?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm having heart pains again...
<clivejo> heart pains?!?
<acheronuk> clivejo: mirror's Neon's changes to yours
<clivejo> thats a new package?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yeah...
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm been having them for some time now
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> due to lack of phisical activity
<clivejo> :( thats not good
<clivejo> you should have came with us to walk Max
<acheronuk> same a JR's https://packaging.neon.kde.org/kde-extras/kdiagram.git/commit/?h=Neon/unstable
<clivejo> sure, putting it in unstable will do no harm
<acheronuk> getting ready for a release basically, if not actually one
<clivejo> I would like to get it into the archive
<acheronuk> pushed
<clivejo> but we'll probably have to perform a blood sacrifice to do that :)
<acheronuk> debian need it for apps as well
<clivejo> ovidiuflorin: go to bed and rest 
<acheronuk> but that doesn't mean it will be accepted quickly through :(
<clivejo> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I am tired, but I don't want to sleep
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I reading arduino libraryes code right now
<clivejo> slow as treacle
<clivejo> because thats relaxing!
 * acheronuk yawns
<genii> mmm treacle
<clivejo> !info kdiagram unstable
<ubottu> Package kdiagram does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> !info libkchart-dev unstable
<ubottu> Package libkchart-dev does not exist in unstable
<acheronuk> that would be a miracle
<clivejo> has it been released in the changelog?
 * acheronuk think LP is having a snooze as well
<acheronuk> no. there are only 2 commits. your initial one. and JR's tidy up after that.
<clivejo> oh was that my skeleton packaging?
<clivejo> did he fix the copyright file etc?
<acheronuk> looks like he had a good go
<clivejo> oh, I was just experimenting with that
<clivejo> to have packages to build with
<acheronuk> it has some package name changes, so I thought best to get it sooner than later
<clivejo> yeah, good call
<clivejo> are you doing much?
<acheronuk> going to go to play with some weights for 10 mins...
<acheronuk> then I will be back
<clivejo> :/
 * clivejo wonders what Rik is up to
<acheronuk> sometimes I do as well......
<valorie> clivejo: I didn't remember that you made that page with my credentials
<valorie> or why?
<clivejo> cause I was on your laptop
<clivejo> and you said just to create you an account
<clivejo> I think you even typed the password as well :/
<valorie> oh right
<valorie> cool, all the power IS MINE!!!!
<clivejo> yup
<valorie> errr, I'll have to do some work on it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #12: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/12/
<valorie> the fun side of power
<clivejo> you have the power!
<valorie> very nice to see green as I read up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #6: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/6/
<clivejo> Rik has been fixing stuff
<clivejo> I like the way you can create PDF's from WikiToLearn
<clivejo> we could download them and use them as presentation slides in BBB
<clivejo> if we change something, we just export the latest version 
<valorie> yes, they have worked a lot on their site to make it really usable
<valorie> weeeee, KDE got into GCi
<clivejo> but it really needs KDE ID login
<valorie> if anyone here wants to be a mentor, pop over to #kde-soc to discuss creating tasks, etc.
<valorie> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> what kind of tasks?
<valorie> kde needs a recreation of Identity too, but it shouldn't wait for that
<valorie> tasks which would take a 13-18 year old a day or two
<valorie> riddlell used to teach packaging
<valorie> wow
<valorie> JR
<valorie> seems I can't spell
<clivejo> you sound drunk!
<clivejo> rolling your l's
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #6: FAILURE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/6/
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> what happened there
<clivejo> oh lovely symbols
<clivejo> you gotta love em
<valorie> I was drinking coffee, yes.....
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk glares at Yakkety
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> think you're special about symbols, eh?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #7: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/7/
<clivejo> gcc kind of special?
<clivejo> or Qt special
<ScottK> Re symbols it's C++ that's special.
<ScottK> Qt is the victim.
<clivejo> Hi ScottK
<santa_> hi
<santa_> back to the keyboard
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: pong
<clivejo> I think Rik is pumping iron
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://www.pingplotter.com/i/one-ping-only.png
<clivejo> is it easier to package for RPM based systems?
<acheronuk> I recall that .spec files are a real pain in the ****
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nope RPM's are more difficult to wrangle with in my opinion
<clivejo> trying to admin a kolab server running CentOS and I find it goes against my hand
<acheronuk> at the mere mention of CentOS, Rick quits!
<santa_> oh hi acheronuk
<clivejo> LOL
<clivejo> how was your workout?
<acheronuk> not worth the effort!
<santa_> don't be such a pesimist :P
<clivejo> but "yum install kolab" works, but "apt install kolab" does not!
<santa_> regarding frameworks autopkgtests
<santa_> as you can see http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> we still have 3 failures
<santa_> the kwayland is a problem with the way the tests are executed
<santa_> apparently they can't even be fixed running weston
<santa_> also iirc these tests were failing allways on the official infra
<santa_> let me re-check
<acheronuk> actually marked 'always failed'?
<acheronuk> as they get more or less bumped through I think?
<santa_> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/kwayland
<santa_> https://ci.debian.net/packages/k/kwayland/
<santa_> so I think we should disable them until we have it being executed properly
<acheronuk> release team should hopefully be merciful then....
<acheronuk> or that ^^
<santa_> regarding baloo and kdelibs4suport
<santa_> these *might* be upstream issues
<santa_> the kdelibs4suport was failing previously exactly in the same way iirc
<acheronuk> ok
<santa_> hmm, only in zesty
<santa_> and the baloo-kf5 was failing previously too on the official infra
<santa_> https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/baloo-kf5/zesty/i386
<santa_> @ the same test that on my experiment
<santa_> so I would disable the kwayland one and ask for overrides to the release team for the other 2 until we get them properly fixed
<acheronuk> sounds fair and better than last time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/5/
<acheronuk> I think I rememberer Phil having to ask for a fair few tests to be ignored for 5.24
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/5/
 * acheronuk thinks tomorrow = fix as many KCI failures as I can 'day'
<acheronuk> how does that sound clivejo ?
<clivejo> if you can get the release team to agree
<acheronuk> since there have been the tests, I would be amazed if there has been any release of FW that didn't have to have least a few failing ones let through....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #9: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/9/
<acheronuk> clivejo: are you going to have time to look at the merges tomorrow?
<clivejo> not sure
<clivejo> depends on the weather
<acheronuk> santa_: is your tooling ok to use on plasma for merges without modification?
<acheronuk> clivejo: well if you can't, I can just do more fixing on KCI. try to make inroads into those 90+
<clivejo> service iptables restart
<acheronuk> if you say so.... :P
<santa_> acheronuk: proably, unless plasma merges bring more issues which I coudln't see yet
<acheronuk> can cherry pick a few comparisons maybe then. or just look very carefully at the diffs
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: the question is: how do you want to proceed?
<santa_> i.e.
<santa_> one possible way is
<clivejo> was going to merge with debian and then let simon stage them
<santa_> rurring gbp-nr over all the plasma packages
<santa_> then merge debian/master
<acheronuk> remind us. gbp-nr. which will do what with versions and the changelogs?
<clivejo> new release
<acheronuk> so why run that before the merge, as at that point there is no new release?
<clivejo> tooling might require an UNRELEASED entry?
<santa_> acheronuk: bumping the build depends
<santa_> also you need to update the map
<santa_> so one possible way would be following README.ng without any merge
<santa_> and then doing the merge
<acheronuk> so this is bumping it all to 5.8.3 and FW 5.27 prior to actually merging
<acheronuk> ??
<santa_> yes
<santa_> well can not bump to 5.27 if there's no need to
<santa_> that depends how you create the map with dev-package-names-list
<acheronuk> so section 3 of readme.ng without actually uploading?
<santa_> you can upload and see what fails and see if it gets fixed after the debian merge
<santa_> if it doesn't we can fix whatever is broken ourselves
<acheronuk> so this is essentially:
<acheronuk> 1) stage using the old packaging and upload to ppa
<acheronuk> 2) merge debian
<acheronuk> 3) then do rebuilds with bumped debian version and merged packaging
<acheronuk> 4) fix up issues
<santa_> that's my proposal, yes, except for a detail in 3)
<santa_> we don't need to bump the version because debian's git, if I'm not mistaken doesn't have 5.8.3 yet
<santa_> so no need to bump the package revision before merging with debian
<santa_> that's something we needed for 5.27 because they also have 5.27 in master
<acheronuk> ah, yes, they are still on 5.8.2
<acheronuk> 5.8.3-0ubuntu1 would be fine
<santa_> that should get the changelogs merged properly as long as they don't put 5.8.3 in master
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> any more to add on that way?
<acheronuk> I got the impression where you said "one way" that you have an alternate?
<santa_> nope, I will just say that perfoming 1) is following the section 3 of README.ng except for 3.4, 3.10 and 3.11
<acheronuk> or is what you have said the best option?
<santa_> I have the impression this is the best option
<acheronuk> clivejo: ?
<acheronuk> I'm just think of timing if we want to do this with Simon.....
<clivejo> probably need to put it off to tomorrow
<clivejo> can he spend the time tomorrow night?
<acheronuk> we were hoping to get the merge done first, but may have to just work V late instead
<clivejo> I would like us all to walk through the staging process under the new tooling
<acheronuk> he said he is available from 10pm UTC
<clivejo> it looks like merging before staging wont work
<clivejo> Im tired tonight anyway
<clivejo> wouldnt get many done
<acheronuk> if so, we can't get that out of the way beforehand
<acheronuk> clivejo: to be honest, I was hoping to do that part tomorrow with you instead, so it's not a big deal
<acheronuk> I'm tired as well
<acheronuk> and could do with not sitting up until 1-2am yet again
<clivejo> think we'll call it a night
<clivejo> work on KCI tomorrow (if I get time)
<clivejo> santa_: can you be around at 22:00 UTC?
<acheronuk> santa_: ok with you?
<clivejo> acheronuk: if youd like something to work on, maybe take a look at packaging kdevelop 5.0.2
<acheronuk> is that not in KCI and a ppa already now?
<clivejo> Id like to get that into zesty
<clivejo> there is an unstable branch
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: around that time I could be, yes. in the worst case scenario 22:30 utc
<acheronuk> ok, so stable release for zesty then
<clivejo> yup
<acheronuk> can have a look. last time I did, I did not find the packaging easy, but can look again
<clivejo> santa_: to the best of your knowledge the entire process is documented in README.ng?
<clivejo> acheronuk: there shouldnt be must changed from 5.0.1
<clivejo> much
<santa_> clivejo: yes, we are doing something a bit unusual which is merging from debian after staging
<clivejo> oh santa_ did I mention about a script to compare what we have in the archive with what we have in git?
<santa_> yes
<clivejo> any progress?
<santa_> I need to work on that
<santa_> I didin't started yet but I have that in mind
<santa_> I was busy working on the other stuff
<clivejo> I would really like to make sure we are in sync with the archive with new uploads
<santa_> i.e. merges and autopkgtests
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> clivejo: Ovi mentioned something about gwenview as well?
<clivejo> I think master of gwenview needs Qt5.7?
<acheronuk> right. not got the logs where he mentioned it to hand
<clivejo> that should build in zesty now with your upload this morning?
<acheronuk> it is now I built it after the old one was 'deleted'
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/
<clivejo> seems to be ok
<acheronuk> so he should be able to grab that if he has Qt 5.7 where he is testing
<clivejo> I believe so, it might also need updated FW too
 * acheronuk would like to be able to try KCI in a VM in the near future
<clivejo> but not sure
<clivejo> try it, I think most should work, bar PIM
<acheronuk> I may well do
<clivejo> I had zesty down to about 80 packages
<clivejo> mostly PIM related
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #831: FAILURE in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/831/
<acheronuk> if they would stop splitting repos for a short while, we might be able to catch up!
<acheronuk> oooh! another failed merge for kwayland, on top of an already borked symbols file. fun!
<acheronuk> ok. that is plenty to think about for tomorrow then
<acheronuk> good nigh all :)
 * clivejo nods
<acheronuk> *night even
<clivejo> Im gone too
<clivejo> night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #244: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/244/
<santa_> ok, good night everyone
<santa_> just for the record I checked the Breaks after merges, I just had to fix one in kdesu and that's it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #245: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/245/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #805: FAILURE in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/805/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #646: FIXED in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/646/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #739: FAILURE in 1 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/739/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #832: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/832/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #722: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/722/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #707: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/707/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #23: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #51: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #129: STILL FAILING in 1 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #267: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #260: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #44: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #365: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #26: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #153: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #268: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #45: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #17: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #261: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #299: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #319: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/20/
<tsimonq2> Hai hai hai!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #308: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/157/
<valorie> read up when you can, tsimonq2
<valorie> you were asked for
<tsimonq2> Rik filled me in
<valorie> cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #317: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #14: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #15: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #27: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #29: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #275: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #100: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #23: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #104: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #12: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #23: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #288: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #92: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #177: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #145: STILL FAILING in 2 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #190: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #8: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #146: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #191: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #24: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #7: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenlive build #157: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenlive/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #24: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #178: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #8: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #85: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #86: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #11: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #12: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #92: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #231: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #37: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #113: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #26: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #26: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #98: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #36: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #26: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #12: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #11: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #20: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #33: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #27: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #27: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #99: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #114: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #37: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #27: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #13: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #9: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #12: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #10: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #34: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #21: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #25: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #25: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #31: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #25: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #25: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #25: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #25: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #24: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #12: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #33: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #13: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #740: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/740/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #806: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/806/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #24: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #24: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #26: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #26: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #26: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #26: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #32: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #26: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #26: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #13: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #25: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #14: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #94: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #34: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #95: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #15: ABORTED in 8 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #25: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #25: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/25/
<acheronuk> damn. KCI ppa is now over it's size limit
<valorie> I think the LP admins can raise the limit
<acheronuk> valorie: they just *doubled* it. wow
<valorie> NICE!
<valorie> so there will be room for stable too
<acheronuk> that will be in a separate ppa
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #12: ABORTED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/12/
<valorie> that's good news! heading to bed
<acheronuk> night valorie. sleep well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #25: FAILURE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #33: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #24: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #24: FAILURE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #24: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #22: FAILURE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #14: FIXED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #25: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #25: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #26: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #27: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #28: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #14: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #25: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #23: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #16: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #130: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #24: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #131: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #53: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #25: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #132: STILL FAILING in 6 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/132/
<acheronuk> clivejo and ninjas: looks like okular have finally switched their master to Qt5, so that is a nice little porting job if anyone in particular wants it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/133/
<jimarvan> good morning peeps
<jimarvan> acheronuk: okular huh? :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #5: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmahjongg build #7: FIXED in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmahjongg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_palapeli build #19: FIXED in 9 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_palapeli/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_lskat build #19: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_lskat/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #116: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/10/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #117: STILL FAILING in 7 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #11: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/11/
<IrcsomeBot> tsimonq2 was added by: ahoneybun
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<jimarvan> :)
<jimarvan> BluesKaj: hey :)
<BluesKaj> hi jimarvan :-)
<BluesKaj> any word when X11/Kwin gets replaced by Wayland and Weston on Zesty, if at all ?
<mgraesslin> no
<mgraesslin> nobody plans to replace anything by Weston
<BluesKaj> could be optional eventually
<mgraesslin> nobody wants to replace anything by Weston
<BluesKaj> nobody?
<mgraesslin> no
<BluesKaj> sez you
<mgraesslin> yes, I say that nobody wants to use Weston
<mamarley> kwin will implement its own Wayland compositor, right?
<BluesKaj> i see , so you speak for everyone 
 * mgraesslin is using KWin as a Wayland compositor right now
<mgraesslin> but I'm not using Weston
<BluesKaj> yean , but you're not eveyone
 * mgraesslin is head of KDE Wayland porting
<BluesKaj> everyone even
<mgraesslin> so I can talk with quite authority on that matter
<BluesKaj> I don't care, pulling rank doesn't mean it's not going to happen 
<mgraesslin> ok, let's summarize: you don't know the difference between Wayland and Weston, and I pointed that out
<mamarley> BluesKaj: I think the point is that kwin will never be replaced by Weston on Kubuntu, since Kubuntu will just start using Kwin as a Wayland compositor when we switch to Wayland.
<mgraesslin> as I say: nobody is going to replace anyting by Weston
<BluesKaj> weston is the compositor afaik. but making sweeping statements about futeure deveopments is risky to say the least 
<mgraesslin> Weston is the reference compositor and as max a toy
<mgraesslin> it canot support Plasma
<mgraesslin> I know that because I did most of the Plasma porting
 * BluesKaj shrugs
<mamarley> Kubuntu may very well switch to Wayland at some point (I haven't heard about any plans though), but it just won't be using Weston as the compositor, it will be using Kwin.  Weston is just a reference compositor, an example, not designed to replace all other existing compositors.
<BluesKaj> mamarley, thanks for the logical explanation, that makes sense now 
<blaze> I miss sgclark being hyperactive and doing everything superultrafast
<acheronuk> +1 although I only saw that for a shorter time
<sgclark> sorry, had to get a job. pesky bills and life costs money
<BluesKaj> don't be sorry sgclark, we all have to make a living ;-)
 * ahoneybun misses hanging out with sgclark
<clivejo> mgraesslin: do you have many testers running totally wayland sessions?
<mgraesslin> I have some testers
<clivejo> is it useable?
<mgraesslin> yes
<mgraesslin> but not in Kubuntu - too old
 * clivejo it hoping to try wayland in 5.8.3 if we even get it out the door
<clivejo> s/even/ever
<clivejo> what are min requirements for kwayland session?
<blaze> can this session be started via display manager?
<acheronuk> wayland still won't work with Nvidia I think?
 * acheronuk swears at Avogadro
<mamarley> I saw a thread on Reddit the other day where someone was using Wayland with the NVIDIA blob.  They weren't using KDE though.
<acheronuk> https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2016/09/to-eglstream-or-not/
<acheronuk> "The announcement of KDE Neon dev/unstable switching to Wayland by default raised quite a few worried comments as NVIDIA’s proprietary driver is not supported. "
<acheronuk> not seen anything to suggest that has suddenly changed
<blaze> poor nvidia users :\
 * ahoneybun is one
<BluesKaj> as am I ..it's too bad because my experience has been quite good with nvidia gpus so far on Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> With 16.10 and the nvidia drivers ppa, same
<blaze> X is still there and will be for foreseeable future, because of BSD systems
<clivejo> hummm my kmail has died
<clivejo> all acounts have gone :/
<IrcsomeBot> * acheronuk hugs thunderbird
<BluesKaj> too bad about kmail going enterprise data-based ..it was a great app on kde3
<blaze> the last non-Akonadi version was 4.4 for KDE4
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, +1
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well we could offer an alternative session like Ubuntu and Unity 8
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Probably wouldn't be too hard.
<acheronuk> akonadi is evil
<BluesKaj> akonadi is useless to most home users
<blaze> well, it's possible to package kdepim 4.4 and to use it
<blaze> opensuse does so
 * clivejo turned it off and on again
<clivejo> emails are back
<acheronuk> LOL
 * clivejo dances
<clivejo> I need to find employment on an IT helpdesk
<clivejo> Id be great!
<acheronuk> that would drive me mad
<acheronuk> *madder
<clivejo> calm down mister Rik
<clivejo> now please follow my instructions very carefully
<clivejo> now sir, if you are going to shout and be very rude, I will terminate this call
<acheronuk> are you from Microsoft telling me I 'have a virus' or 'errors'? 
<BluesKaj> I got one of those calls ...asked the guy,  oh microsoft Mumbai ?  :-)
<BluesKaj> wife's windows pc was turned off at the time. told him he had the wrong number because there'no windows pcs running here atm. then I asked where I was located.
<BluesKaj> he hung up after insulting me when i laughed at him 
<mamarley> I keep meaning to set up a VM with some zip bombs and stuff I can use in case I get one of those calls.
<BluesKaj> one of my friends got conned by thses guys and ended paying them 100bucks/yr to keep him safe from other viruses.  It was basically a protection racket
<BluesKaj> unfortunately my friend was a afraid of linux
<blaze> what's so scary?
<BluesKaj> I guess when just running Windows is a challenge anything less familiar can be daunting
<IrcsomeBot> <Laura M> @ahoneybun can you tell me the Mumble IP please?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 23.92.28.147
<IrcsomeBot> <Laura M> thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> np
<IrcsomeBot> <Laura M> did you kick me out?
<IrcsomeBot> <Laura M> @ahoneybun ^
<IrcsomeBot> <Laura M> ok thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <Laura M> 😉
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Hello all, the Meeting is about to start. Detail here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-November/010861.html
<valorie> mumble is very easy to set up
<valorie> join us now and test your connection
<acheronuk> WTF?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what?
<acheronuk> something like running water in valorie's background
<valorie> ah, that could be the fishtank behind me
<valorie> I could turn off the pump if it's distracting?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> clivejo ping
<claydoh> I can't make it home in time so I can't join in, it looks sorry. No earphones, too noisy here and holding the phone to my ear is not all that convenient
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> :(
<valorie> :(
<valorie> please add to the document then, if nothing else
<valorie> https://docs.google.com/document/d/10M-hYkzHBLnPihbgk6J-u9QcYVW2y8U-jhnjo3rhq_Y/edit
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> santa_ santa ping
<valorie> santa_: ping
<valorie> lol
<acheronuk> your names are flashing but I no longer hear anything?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> we just heard a hello
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> acheronuk, if you have issues try to use push to speak
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Simon, yeeeey
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Grumble grumble
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> can you join?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> On the bus so I'll have to see if I can get headphones
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> when will you get home?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Maybe I have some in my backpack...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sure.
<acheronuk> not heard anything for the last few mins, but see your names flash
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> we hear you acheronuk
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> loud and clear
<acheronuk> hmmm.......
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> we're making test noises for you
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> actually it's just me
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> talking to myself
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> because the rest won't talk
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yeeey meee
<acheronuk> silence
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> try restarting Mumble
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> yea... we can hear you
<acheronuk> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> this is not skype :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HiUWr8Wo/file_1085.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ?
<acheronuk> reconnected and I can see ovidio is maybe saying something but can't hear
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> remove the http simon
<acheronuk> drat
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> just bare IP
 * acheronuk reboots
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> acheronuk Valorie sais to redo the audio setup
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> there's a button for that
<santa_> pong
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> hey santa_
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> can you join us on Mumble?
<ahoneybun> santa_: we are in mumble server atm
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> for the Vision meeting?
<valorie> apt install mumble
<ahoneybun> 23.92.28.147
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> santa_ still here?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Ok, meeting will start
<acheronuk> Ok. 
<valorie> please everyone contribute to the doc especially if you don't speak
<valorie> https://docs.google.com/document/d/10M-hYkzHBLnPihbgk6J-u9QcYVW2y8U-jhnjo3rhq_Y/edit
<acheronuk> will do :)
<ahoneybun> clivejo: having internet issues?
<clivejo> it is living up to its name
<clivejo> all I can hear is mumbles
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Lol
<ahoneybun> XD opps
<valorie> clivejo: :(
<valorie> missing your voice
<santa_> !ninjas
<ubottu> yofel, clivejo, acheronuk, tsimonq2, santa_: we need your attention!
<tsimonq2> Hai
<santa_> so can we continue the discussion about KA branches here?
<tsimonq2> Sure.
 * acheronuk goes to find aspirin
<clivejo> Id rather not, had a long day and still in a good mood, so you guys go ahead
<santa_> ok, so my point is: KA has 4 users if we have branches which aren't actually used by you we aren't going to do any progress
<tsimonq2> Well I'm going to eat anyways.
<tsimonq2> NINJAS: Please please please please PLEASE respond to my email!
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, santa_ ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
 * tsimonq2 goes to find food
<santa_> so it's better to keep the master banch as it is and have another one in case of emergency
<santa_> the other way around is going to hinder the development of KA. there are so much things to do and I can't afford to ask for permission each time I need to fix something, that would get us back to the days when I didn't have git permissions, and we already know the results of that
<acheronuk> I guess the pace of the changes you make will slow down a bit as the new tooling matures?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ^
<santa_> yes, maybe in the future we could do it as you propose
<santa_> but right now, given the fact that we are 4 users, supose we have 2 branches
<acheronuk> I think one thing is that we haven't really been able to do things the same way twice in a row much, which means at the moment it constant adaptation
<santa_> yep
<acheronuk> and if you miss a session of staging etc, people quickly feel out of the loop
<acheronuk> and notes/readme, no matter how good, are no real substitute to doing
<acheronuk> and if you mis the doing, you feel a bit lost
<santa_> anyway we did some progress on that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I am completely lost in regards to tooling.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So when you say things have been decided on, they haven't by everyone...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Is it me, acheronuk?
<santa_> tsimonq2: that's why we wanted you to stage plasma 5.8.3 so you get familiar with the tooling
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Was it? Have I been missing out on this?
<acheronuk> somewhat I think?
<santa_> that's what we mentioned yesterday
<acheronuk> I think I've maybe done the most with santa_ on it, and I'm struggling sometimes to keep up with the changes
<santa_> acheronuk: such as?
<acheronuk> nothing specific, but I find myself wondering each time if things will work the same as they did last time
<acheronuk> and I don't always understand the code well enough for the logs to tell me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> One thing. Please implement unit testing.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We all make mistakes.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Python has some awesome libraries for that.
<acheronuk> not a HUGE moan on my part. 
<santa_> acheronuk: the user interface of gbp-* didn't change
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well unit testing is practically docs. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Shows usability.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can help if you want. :)
<santa_> but we have the new tooling for merges and several bug fixes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Exactly. Implement unit testing. :)
<santa_> I don't think unit testing would be very hepful for this
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It would be for sure!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Documentation *and* making sure we have very little bugs.
<santa_> fine, go ahead and do it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm saying for it to be a team effort. Sure I can show y'all how it's done, but eventually we should write unit tests alongside code.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's just good practice.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Unless someone objects?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm open to suggestions. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thoughts?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie? @acheronuk?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not much clue on that, hence my silence
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: I think we should focus on staging plasma 5.8.3, can we meet tomorow to do it. so Simon would learn to use what we have so far
<santa_> and then we can see how to handle KA in the future
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> siomon has to work late (late our time( I think?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> which is why we said tonight
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but that plan got messed up with that meeting
<santa_> yep
<santa_> acheronuk: also I would like to get clivejo around whenever we do that
<santa_> tsimonq2: any time preference?
<genii> ovidiu-florin: Anywhere i can see how the meeting went? 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How about you guys look at my proposal first. :(
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I did look at your essay, it was very well written, precise and I thought that you put your opinions over very well.  I award you an A*  Thankyou please
<santa_> tsimonq2: you mean the mail @ kubuntu-devel? seems mostly sane for me, but I think we can't anticipate the dates
<valorie> I'm grateful for the meeting, even though I couldn't stay to the end
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> at least i know to avoid mumble from now on :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> on this laptop, anyway....
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Could you please all respond giving a +1 please?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please?
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-09
<acheronuk> and the moment I would settle on just knowing when we can do 5.8.3
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #647: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/647/
<santa_> tsimonq2: done, but can we just focus on the next step please? which is staging plasma 5.8.3 I think Clive, Rik and I agree that it would be a nice thing if you do it, so you get in touch with the tooling
 * mamarley is also looking forward to 5.8. :) :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #807: FAILURE in 2 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/807/
<acheronuk> as I think clive prefer that we have 5.8.3 staged on FW 5.27 to demonstrate it is ok, before uploading 5.27
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Now?
<valorie> perhaps we can all test https://discordapp.com/ at some point
<valorie> I would love something we *all* could use
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #741: FAILURE in 1 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/741/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Eew
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not now, as it is gone midnight for me and clive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #833: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/833/
<santa_> what about tomorrow @ ~22:00 UTC?
<acheronuk> think simon is working to 1 am UTC?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #723: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/723/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah I'm working tomorrow
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #708: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/708/
<acheronuk> damn timezones!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Tomorrow morning at 5 am UTC-6? XD
<acheronuk> I don't really want to wait until Thursday, but is that the only real option?
<acheronuk> to include everyone I mean
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I think so
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sorry guys. :(
<acheronuk> the way that was proposed, we can't do say the legwork of the merge while you are at work, and then complete it when you finish
<acheronuk> which was the initial idea
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Can I do anything now?
<acheronuk> it is stage then merge, then fix
<acheronuk> I don't think so. not that we won't all want to be there to see how it's done in the tools etc
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> One more option...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> My lunch tomorrow
<acheronuk> not long enough really
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 12:15-1:06 PM UTC-6?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or, I have give or take 45 minutes before I need to clock in after school.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or both.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/27/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please, let's work something out... :)
<acheronuk> santa_ clivejo ? ok maybe for Thursday? get it all done in one sitting hopefully?
<santa_> what are the time options for Thursday?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Anything past 3:30 PM UTC-6
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so 21:30 UTC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/56/
<santa_> I would vote for Thursday
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I am ok with that and am prepared to work late as long as DO get it done
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: so let's confirm with Clive tomorrow for Thursday 21:30 UTC
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and no-one schedules another meeting!! :P
<santa_> this way I will have some time to work on some stuff to prepare
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. I just really don't want to kick this can much further down the road than that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> A'ight
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #134: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/28/
<santa_> ok, see you tomorrow then. good night everyone :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie ^
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nighr santa_ :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> night even
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nighr
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I'll try to make it, but you guys go on without me. I just want simon to get a feel for the tooling and being his first time, he can ask the questions that need to be documented for others to follow, so please keep detailed notes.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #57: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/57/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ok. understood
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #135: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/29/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Fresh eyes can pick out things we consider as obvious
<valorie> good point
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, If you can keep up with Simon's terminal! :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/86/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Fair enough
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Try to all get login to same container on linode
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> That's what its for
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Yup. And then there's me. I have laser eyes. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 can fix his kwayland symbols merge in the meantime ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/12/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> O___o
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yes, that merge needs fixed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You were watching me!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Bah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ehhhh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fine
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> The KCI merge
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kwayland/tree/debian/libkf5waylandclient5.symbols?h=kubuntu_unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> You left merge markers in unstable
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> merge markers from a while ago
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OH what?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Apologies
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> This is why I wanted you guys to get practice merging
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I thought...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Damn it!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> My mistake
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What the hell...
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It looks 'fun'
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Very fun! I'll have a good time tonight! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Think about what you are doing or trying to do
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> You will have to do more than just take the archive or unstable version on most of the conflicts
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Awesome! Really fun.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> It's like geomerty homework ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or however you spell that. lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *geometry
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No this is 10x more complex.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But more funner!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #262: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #269: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/269/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ok. Calculus then :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Symbols fun
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> That symbols issue is not that complicated as far as I can see, but there is just a lot of it, and it would be easy to accentally throw away ones you need to keep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #46: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #263: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #47: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #20: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #103: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #270: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #246: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #320: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #300: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #21: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #247: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #104: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #309: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #318: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #834: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/834/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #248: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #105: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland build #22: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland/22/
<tsimonq2> OOOOOOOH!
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: I did it!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwayland build #835: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwayland/835/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #11: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme build #60: FIXED in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantleetheme/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface build #168: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontactinterface/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #25: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #108: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #25: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #12: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #192: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #179: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #289: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #109: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #231: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #26: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #5: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #193: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #5: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #10: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #104: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #180: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #26: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #232: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #13: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #808: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/808/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #648: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/648/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #742: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/742/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #13: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimap build #189: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimap/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kldap build #14: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kldap/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #67: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/18/
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: What did you accompllish?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fixed kwayland symbols
<DarinMiller> Seriously? Nice!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kblog build #141: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kblog/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #209: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #183: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kldap build #125: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kldap/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/123/
<DarinMiller> I sure wish I could spend more time here when all the action is happening.  My work schedule just doesn't allow it. :(  I can barely keep up with the logs my spare time.  Maybe one of these days I will learn enough where I can actually help out.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/5/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You up early? ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> We'll find a way, Darin. :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: not sure if up early or late!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #35: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktnef build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktnef/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #38: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #22: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #100: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal build #77: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarmcal/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #46: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #18: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #75: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #70: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_grantlee-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #7: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kontact build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kontact/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mbox-importer build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mbox-importer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotes build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-data-exporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #10: STILL FAILING in 1 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarm build #8: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #19: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #35: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #6: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #8: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kontact build #6: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kontact/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor build #10: STILL FAILING in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_grantlee-editor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalarm build #8: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalarm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #8: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #10: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #6: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotes build #8: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #20: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kaddressbook/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #9: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #11: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #7: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #8: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #8: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #6: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager build #6: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-storage-service-manager/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #20: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #8: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #10: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #8: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #8: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #19: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #35: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #13: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #14: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #96: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #97: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/12/
<santa_> acheronuk: fixed that bug with git-clone-all -b <branch>
<santa_> now it actually works, it was just checking out the default branch, like you pointed out
<acheronuk> santa_: great. thank you :)
<santa_> acheronuk: yw
<santa_> tsimonq2: fixed that glich in ka-debian2kubuntu-merge you pointed out. now if you have uncommited changes it aborts gracefully
<santa_> it has to abort because if you have uncommited changes the rest of the things may not go as expected
<santa_> acheronuk: may I steal you a couple of minutes?
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, I can stay awake. I watched most of the Trump stuff
<acheronuk> *If I can
 * acheronuk yawns
<santa_> not sure what's going on with Trump this time, but anyway
<mamarley> As an American, I apologize for all of this madness.  I voted against it.
<acheronuk> he got elected! but that is for another channel
<mamarley> ##us-politics
<santa_> ahm
<santa_> ok, back to my stuff: I didn't want to change more the way the changelog trailers are handled but I will try to be a bit flexible here
<santa_> acheronuk: last 2 times we discussed about it you said a) that the person in the changelog trailer should be the person doing the first change b) that the person in the changelog trailer should be the person doing the initial staging
<santa_> so which one it is?
<santa_> I bet for b) but I would like a confirmation
<acheronuk> yes, I guess for simplicity (b) as otherwise you get yourself in a tangle
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> santa_: please check double check with clivejo on that.
<acheronuk> or at least I would say that should be the default, as was the case with the old tooling.
<acheronuk> obviously if there is some particular reason so override in individual cases, an option to do that easily would also be nice
<acheronuk> things are never always 'one-size fits all'
<santa_> ack, thanks for the feedback
<acheronuk> santa_: but in short, maintaining what the old tooling did by default as much as possible.
<acheronuk> santa_ mamarley : I got bored and added KCI ppa to a Zest VM :) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VMoGwr4r/file_1125.jpg
<acheronuk> *Zesty
<santa_> well, we have so many things failing in the KCI
<santa_> I would be suprised if you got something usuable
<acheronuk> Plasma seems so, and that is always I was really trying on that. PIM is obviously completely broken
<acheronuk> Other apps may be pot luck
<acheronuk> was just a thing to do to see what happened. not to use
<acheronuk> santa_ mamarley Whoops. wrong picture. I meant this --> https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VP0CJw6R/file_1128.jpg
 * acheronuk is sleep deprived
<mamarley> acheronuk: Haha, I thought you were saying it was like a truck wreck. :)
<santa_> :O
<santa_> so it works?
<clivejo> :O
<clivejo> my roundabout!
<mamarley> Excuse me, "lorry." ;)
<acheronuk> plasma loads and I could take that screenshot. not really tested more than that yet
<acheronuk> clivejo: yep. copied the wrong irc-attachments.kde.org image link. doh!
<clivejo> most of plasma looks ok in KCI
<clivejo> bar that kwayland symbols mess and krunner it should be usable
<acheronuk> clivejo: simon sorted the symbols I think? or so he claimed
<acheronuk> krunner is also fixed I think?
<clivejo> would the fixes have propagated into the unstable PPA yet?
<acheronuk> I think builds have been done
<acheronuk> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/
<clivejo> does discover work?
<acheronuk> not tried
<clivejo> try it!
<clivejo> do it now
<clivejo> right now
<clivejo> :P
<acheronuk> crash
<clivejo> awwww
<clivejo> it looks so pretty
<acheronuk> http://i.imgur.com/FC0Z6r5.png
<clivejo> install it
<clivejo> and fix the discover packaging to install it by default :P
<clivejo> apt install qml-module-org-kde-kirigami
<acheronuk> doesn't crash if you do, but doesn't show anything via the search either
<clivejo> I think we need to get an updated appstream in there
<acheronuk> possibly http://i.imgur.com/FF97lcA.png
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #10: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/10/
<clivejo> acheronuk: ^^^ is that the package they are splitting upstream?
<acheronuk> nope
<acheronuk> kdebaseapps I think?
<clivejo> ah yeah
<acheronuk> This? https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/release-team/2016-November/009814.html
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can fix that later
<clivejo> fix what?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Meanwhile the PIM transition I never got around to but the packages I have done have been a YUGE pita!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Trumnp joke :P)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *Trump
<BluesKaj> Trumpf 
<clivejo> I think we should ban Trump talk in this channel!
<acheronuk> That is another reason why it's nice to have a VM with KCI on it. Can test these things :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2n_-jwPUHQ
 * ahoneybun quietly kicks Simon in his mind
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #11: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #31: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #233: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #110: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #12: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/12/
 * clivejo high fives Rik
<clivejo> so is Simon staging plasma tonight?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #17: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #19: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #11: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/11/
<acheronuk> clivejo: tomorrow. 
<clivejo> oh
<clivejo> why did I think it was tonight?
 * acheronuk shrugs
<clivejo> ok
 * clivejo goes back to setting up Kolab for multi-domains
<acheronuk> not sure what the 'quickshare' plasmoid is, but kdeplasma-addons is about to get one!
<acheronuk> clivejo: after being awake most the night, I'm not quite sure what day it is at some points today :P
<clivejo> why did you stay awake?
<acheronuk> was listening to the US election coverage. for some reason I tend to stay awake for those sorts of things
<clivejo> wondering if the USA was going to be renamed to Trumpland
<mamarley> I stayed awake for most of the night because I was sick to my stomach over the results. :(
<acheronuk> pretty much. I do like the drama of election nights, even if the result itself is a horror show
<ahoneybun> I was sick as well mamarley
<ahoneybun> still am
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #18: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #20: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #12: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/12/
<clivejo> do you think he'll throw Clinton in jail?
<BluesKaj> nope
<mamarley> I'm not sure he has the power to do that unilaterally.
<mamarley> Also don't forget that up until somewhat recently, he supported the Clintons.  He did an awful lot of flip-flopping to switch to a platform that would get him elected by Republicans, so it is hard to tell what his actual views are.
<BluesKaj> vheck this out  http://imgur.com/1dE2YDf
<genii> Besides which he himself might be in jail before the inauguration, 3 pending court cases, one for rape of a 13 year old, and the New york state one for fraud.
<BluesKaj> check
<mamarley> genii: That might result in Mike Pence becoming president, which would be arguably worse.
<genii> mamarley: I entirely agree. A little while ago I brought htis up in another channel, actually and linked to him talking about teaching Creationism in schools
<BluesKaj> heh, the earth was created 6K yrs ago 
<soee> o/
<BluesKaj> suspend disbelief
<genii> For the interested, Pence talking about evolution in schools https://youtu.be/ikax0Y0NJsY
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #13: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #19: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/19/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No no no
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Having a good day? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> No of course not
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Trump for Florida. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Seriously?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> They both are going to destroy this nation
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm jerking your chain. :P
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> This is not something joke about
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Its really hit the fan now
<valorie> soooo not a joke
<valorie> let's please keep this channel free of politics
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fair enough.
<sick_rimmit> Hello o/
<clivejo> Hi Rick
<valorie> missed you yesterday, sick_rimmit!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hai Rick! :D
<valorie> and hello today
<sick_rimmit> I'm sorry, I didn't see the notifications
<sick_rimmit> I emailed list earlier, but I suspect my emails aren't getting through
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah I didn't see anything
<sick_rimmit> Hmmm... spammers have done me up like a kipper :-(
<sick_rimmit> Anyway, I am sorry I wasn't there, 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> See Telegram please.
<sick_rimmit> I am committed to the idea of a Kubuntu Vision, and I think it's an important document
<valorie> you can still get in your bit on the doc
<sick_rimmit> Oh yes, that's a good idea
<sick_rimmit> Alrighty then, here is my addition to the Kubuntu vision
<sick_rimmit> Growth of the Kubuntu Community, and the development of small working teams, similare to kubuntu developers e.g kubuntu advocates kubuntu business etc...
<sick_rimmit> Ooops sorry, bad copy paster
<sick_rimmit> https://docs.google.com/document/d/10M-hYkzHBLnPihbgk6J-u9QcYVW2y8U-jhnjo3rhq_Y/edit?usp=sharing
<sick_rimmit> It's getting late here, time for bed.. see you tomorrow 
 * sick_rimmit waves o/
<acheronuk> Nick Rick. thanks for that contribution :)
<acheronuk> *Night
 * acheronuk is too tired but trying to stay awake
<genii> valorie: Interestingly, I was able to go from 14.04.5 with lightdm (no PPAS, only stock) to 16.04.1 with sddm without issue. Solution here might be to ppa-purge everything before attempting
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> The Edition idea is a bit silly tbh
<valorie> oh good
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> We are far too small for that
<valorie> ahoneybun: it would just be a meta-package, no?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That would be another package to maintain
<clivejo> its a nice wishlist item though
<valorie> true, but if we get our automation working well, I think we'd have time to test those
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I could see the school and business ones as usable but we need more testers
<valorie> not so sure about the education one, since the offerings range from pre-school through post-graduate science tools
<clivejo> but I do think PIM is a beast and maybe shouldnt be installed by default
<valorie> would be nice to have some guests on the podcast from KDE-Edu talking about some of what is available
<valorie> are neon fighting the good PIM fight yet?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I doubt anything is on KF5 yet
<valorie> I've not followed that
<valorie> ahoneybun: "anything"?
<valorie> from edu?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea its been a slow process porting
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Edu
<valorie> well, if they get some more ears and eyes on it through the podcast, that might help with finding more help on the porting
<acheronuk> PIM fight?
<valorie> the fight to get PIM packaged and working
<acheronuk> oh. yes. they have it and are tracking the changes such as package splits etc
<valorie> cool
<acheronuk> periodic breakages, but that is part for the course
<valorie> pimsters could use some help as well
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/204/
<acheronuk> I use akregator from it, and that is about it. kmail etc has never been reliable enough for me to commit to with akonadi being what it is
<valorie> it used to be one of my favorite applications, before using IRC so much
<valorie> kmail and konqueror
<valorie> but that was a very long time ago
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime build #74: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-mime/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes build #7: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-notes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime build #105: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-mime/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime build #13: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-mime/13/
<santa_> acheronuk: yo
<acheronuk> hi
<santa_> hi
<santa_> it just came to my mind a loose end with what we are going to do tomorrow with plasma
<clivejo> tsimonq2: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadiconsole/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=fba5d0d23465ec818dc8373b4bf865abccd07cdb
<clivejo> What The *beep*
<santa_> acheronuk: if we are going to stage, then merge from debian, we might get a churn of (tmeporary) build failures probably. so maybe we should pause the kci until the merges are done?
<santa_> and send a mail to -devel about it
<santa_> (just wondering)
<acheronuk> can do that for tomorrow night, yes
<santa_> s/tmeporary/temporary
<santa_> allright
<acheronuk> clivejo: I guess simon was following such an example as? https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadi-mime.git/tree/debian/changelog
<acheronuk> which was the kdepimlibs split
<acheronuk> but anyway, the version is 16.12-1ubuntu1 when that version is not even a release yet, and debian certainly don't have a -1 version
<clivejo> akonadi-mine is a brand new repo
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> so is akonadiconsole
<clivejo> yes, thats why we need to ask Debian whats going on
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I agree
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #9: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #48: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/48/
<acheronuk> clivejo: for example https://packaging.neon.kde.org/applications/akonadiconsole.git/tree/debian/changelog?h=Neon/unstable
<acheronuk> if you are just using the old repo to base the new packaging off for the old monolithic one, that is what you end up with when you reset the changelog
<acheronuk> though as far as I'm concerned on a real split with what should be a new repo, keeping all the old cruft is a bad idea
<acheronuk> debian or neon split to akondiconsole via a straight copy of all the old branches https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/akonadiconsole.git/
<clivejo> either way, Id have liked Simon to flag this to someone
<acheronuk> which doesn't look go, but guess is what simon started with?
<acheronuk> *look good
<acheronuk> yep. 
<acheronuk> I notice as we had apps v16.12 build in that ppa, when it's not even released yet!
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=akonadiconsole&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<clivejo> I dunno, deleting the changelog feels wrong to me
<clivejo> and the version number is wrong
<clivejo> these need flagged up and discussed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #49: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/49/
<acheronuk> definitely on the version number.
<clivejo> anyways, Im knackered and cant think straight
<clivejo> need to go to bed
<clivejo> night all
<valorie> sweet dreams
<acheronuk> debian and neon reset the changelog...
<acheronuk> oh. night clive
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: on another subject, I think your circular depends problem should now be sorted. or at least the part of it I sound, anyway
<acheronuk> *I found
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #743: FAILURE in 2 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/743/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #724: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/724/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #709: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/709/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalc build #106: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalc/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #58: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #136: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #30: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #271: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #264: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #48: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/48/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hmm I don't think flagging was needed on akonadiconsole
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It was the initial split from kdepim
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Would you have preferred I scrapped the history unlike Debian and Neon?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What's the problem guys?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #265: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #272: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #301: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #49: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #321: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #310: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #319: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/158/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie I like the idea
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> clivejo ∆
<valorie> ahoneybun: how did you make that little delta symbol?
<ahoneybun> oh that was in my keyboard
<ahoneybun> valorie: ^
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ∆
<valorie> nice
<valorie> ^ is the closest I have
<valorie>  ∆
<valorie> I can copy paste it
<ahoneybun> well the symbol is on Google Keyboard
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #13: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #18: FAILURE in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/18/
<ahoneybun> valorie: I like Clive's idea
 * ahoneybun keeps saying that
<valorie> which idea?
<ahoneybun> the welcome screen
<ahoneybun> I'm working on a QML demo now
<valorie> Rick's idea you mean?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/18/
<ahoneybun> it was Clive who sent the idea
<valorie> OK
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/134/
<ahoneybun> I mean I have heard the idea before If I remember right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/19/
<ahoneybun> I always have issues centering images though...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #123: FAILURE in 9 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #106: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #250: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #14: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #27: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #27: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #132: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #158: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #290: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #194: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #195: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #28: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #28: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmailtransport build #13: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmailtransport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #11: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #13: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #14: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #12: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kaddressbook build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kaddressbook/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_blogilo build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_blogilo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #15: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #14: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #16: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #102: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #103: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #62: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #21: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #11: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmailtransport build #117: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmailtransport/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #21: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #11: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #22: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #12: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #22: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #12: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #35: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blogilo build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blogilo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #31: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #30: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #98: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #32: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #99: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #744: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/744/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #7: ABORTED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #7: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #7: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/8/
<acheronuk> morning :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs build #8: STILL FAILING in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepimlibs/8/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<tsimonq2> Hai hai hai
<tsimonq2> !info libkf5prison-dev
<ubottu> libkf5prison-dev (source: prison-kf5): barcode API for Qt - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2~git20150223-0ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 8 kB, installed size 95 kB
<tsimonq2> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm ok
<tsimonq2> NINJAS! akonadi-contacts might fail in KCI, it's intended.
 * tsimonq2 puts WIP sign up there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #63: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #10: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/10/
<tsimonq2> Yup, ok, there we go.
<tsimonq2> I'll do more work tonight.
<tsimonq2> Off to school. o/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #64: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/64/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: sorry, but I may have to partially revert that, as I have PIM stuff I want to do today
<acheronuk> I won't unless I need to though.....
<clivejo> its intended to fail?
<acheronuk> added a dep on an unreleased version for some odd reason
 * acheronuk shrugs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Alright then please say something here.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #1: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #2: ABORTED in 2 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #2: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #3: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #3: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #4: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #4: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #5: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #5: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #5: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #52: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #65: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-contacts/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #12: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-contacts/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #197: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #121: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #18: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #53: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-contacts/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #7: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kidentitymanagement/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #125: FIXED in 9 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidentitymanagement/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #75: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidentitymanagement/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-search build #25: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-search/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalutils build #124: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalutils/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcalutils build #15: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcalutils/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-search build #7: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-search/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search build #24: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-search/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcalutils build #85: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcalutils/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdepim build #30: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdepim/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdepim build #7: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdepim/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #21: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #29: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #24: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #7: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pimcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pimcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #22: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libgravatar build #29: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libgravatar/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libgravatar build #9: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libgravatar/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #10: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/10/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hey
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So it's gonna be later than 4 PM UTC-6
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Political debate club after school then I have an appointment at the bank
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No idea how long that should take, hopefully I'll be available 5:00ish PM UTC-6
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So I'm working next week for 18 hours
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 18 hours less of free time here but still
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> After school Tuesday through Friday then Saturday for 6 hours
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If y'all saw the mail, I'll fix Ark after school
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or ASAP
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> But consider it my task
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that would mean not even starting on the plasma merges until 11pm UK time, which makes it difficult or impossible for us over here
<acheronuk> santa_: you have a view?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Why can't you just leave me instructions? :/
<acheronuk> both me and clive want to go through it at the same time as you. for the working of the tools and doing the merges. it is for ALL of us to learn and get used to them
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fair enough
<acheronuk> valorie clivejo: I read somewhere a discussion about 14.04 --> 16.04 upgades in kubuntu being 'unsupported'. Can you recall where?
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
<clivejo> should be better highlighted
<clivejo> and images are broken on my browser
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #11: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/11/
<clivejo> 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS upgrade
<clivejo> WARNING: LTS to LTS upgrade to Xerus is currently problematic and should not be attempted. Please install a fresh copy of 16.04 instead. To prevent messages about upgrading, change Prompt=lts to Prompt=normal or Prompt=never in the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file.
<acheronuk> that is what I needed. thanks clive :)
<clivejo> should be in flashing red writing!
<clivejo> Indeed should maybe be put on the actual download page
<clivejo> also, why is the Kubuntu 16.04.1 LTS release notes pointing to a mailing list entry
<clivejo> that looks bad :/
<clivejo> tsimonq2, acheronuk, santa_: I had scheduled to get Plasma staged tonight that we could work on merging.  Simon wont be free until 23:00 UTC which is getting too late for me
<clivejo> I really want to get this started, so should we just go head and get the ball rolling, Im free from 21:00UTC
<acheronuk> I'm ok with that. REALLY would have liked to have simon directly involved, but we can probably do something near equivalent with him in the new couple of weeks at a better time?
<acheronuk> *next couple
<clivejo> there will be other releases
<clivejo> but this was supposed to be done on Tuesday
<clivejo> is santa_ about?
<mamarley> The users are getting antsy.  They haven't had their KDE Krack fix in quite a while now. :p
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I know
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I get the lovely emails
<mamarley> I try to be patient though.
<mamarley> I haven't sent you any emails. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #67: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #55: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/55/
 * acheronuk yawns
<acheronuk> have been tinkering with PIM all day more or less. what a pain in the 'proverbial'
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #12: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/12/
<SilentGhost> #####
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkleo build #56: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkleo/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #68: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkleo build #13: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkleo/13/
<acheronuk> WTF is it with yakkety and symbols lately?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #11: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/11/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm really sorry guys
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> About the timing
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #69: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/12/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, no prob. just one of those things
<clivejo> Guest43620: santa?
<santa_> hi
<santa_> sorry I had to reboot
<clivejo> hi, can you join us on BBB?
<santa_> yes
<santa_> of coruse
<santa_> * course
<acheronuk> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2016-July/056445.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #13: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #13: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #13: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #14: ABORTED in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #14: ABORTED in 9 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #14: ABORTED in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/31/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> DarinMiller: I got the SSD you sent me! :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Thanks! :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport build #18: FIXED in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calendarsupport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calendarsupport build #13: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calendarsupport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #31: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/31/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk: y'all still going?
<acheronuk> yes, and no
<acheronuk> problem mean haven't got very far
<acheronuk> get on BBB
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Still want me.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> OK one sec
<santa_> tsimonq2: yes, Simon, please join
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #23: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_eventviews build #12: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_eventviews/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_eventviews build #32: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_eventviews/32/
<tsimonq2> kde bug 372300
<ubottu> KDE bug 372300 in plugins "Ark can't open RAR file" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372300
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #810: FAILURE in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/810/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #650: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/650/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #5 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #710: ABORTED in 6 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/710/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #725: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/725/
<tsimonq2> ok wxl you around?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I can teach packaging stuff to you now
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: You around?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Whenever you're ready.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #257: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #958: FAILURE in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/958/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #997: FAILURE in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/997/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-pa build #518: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-pa/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #165: FAILURE in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-nm build #827: FAILURE in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-nm/827/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #649: FAILURE in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/649/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #871: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/871/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #5: ABORTED in 2 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/5/
<wxl> go for it tsimonq2 . didn't see those before
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> wxl: This will be to show you our workflow
<tsimonq2> wxl: So when somebody commits something to one of our branches and it gets pushed, KCI does the following process
<tsimonq2> 1. Starts the merger job
<wxl> branches = upstream kde, right?
<tsimonq2> 2. Starts the appropriate job under zesty, yakkety, or xenial
<tsimonq2> No, let me give you an example.
<wxl> k
<wxl> i'll shaddup
<tsimonq2> So in kwin we have the following branches in use:
<tsimonq2>  - kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2>  - kubuntu_zesty_archive
<tsimonq2>  - kubuntu_yakkety_archive
<tsimonq2>  - kubuntu_xenial_archive
<tsimonq2>  - kubuntu_yakkety_backports
<tsimonq2>  - kubuntu_xenial_backports
<tsimonq2> wxl: So I assume those are fairly obvious?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> i assume that's generally the branches for every package?
<tsimonq2> wxl: So the merger does the following:
<tsimonq2> RELEASE_archive -> RELEASE_backports -> RELEASE_stable (currently not set up in KCI but the branch exists) -> kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> s/RELEASE_stable/kubuntu_unstable/
<tsimonq2> So let's look at this: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/997/console
<wxl> the arrows mean what exactly?
<tsimonq2> The branch gets merged via Git into another
<tsimonq2> Hold on, be back in 10 mins, dinner,\
<tsimonq2> Sorry
<wxl> k
<wxl> wow utopic is still in there?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> obsolete
<wxl> why did all the backports fail?
<wxl> hold that thought, i'm going to hit the loo
<wxl> back
<tsimonq2> wxl: Here?
<wxl> yp
<wxl> tsimonq2: ^^
<tsimonq2> wxl: So the merge job is done before the building of unstable jobs to ensure that we have the latest code
<tsimonq2> wxl: Most of the merges that are failing are either things that need to be manually fixed or internal errors
<tsimonq2> wxl: Look at my example of kwin
<tsimonq2> wxl: So please do git clone git+ssh://wxl@git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kwin -b kubuntu_zesty_archive
<wxl> this is a debian/changelog conflict no?
<tsimonq2> Correct
<tsimonq2> Which is why I picked it
<acheronuk> and not a symbols one :P
<wxl> 1s
<tsimonq2> So you need to clone the code locally to simulate the merge ;)
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: lol
<tsimonq2> One sec
<acheronuk> I'll be checking for merge markers in the morning.....
<acheronuk> or at this rate, afternoon!
<acheronuk> joking... anyway. just now very well when this tired
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> Night all :)
<tsimonq2> o/
<wxl> k in progress
<wxl> um
<wxl> hold on
<tsimonq2> Yes?
<wxl> harumph
<tsimonq2> Hold on, quick reboot.
<wxl> not sure why but i'm getting permission denied (publickey)
<wxl> ah fixed it
<wxl> ok got it
<wxl> is this because it's UNRELEASED?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Pastebin of the failure please?
<wxl> pastebin? you sent the link :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh I thought you were doing the merge locally
<wxl> no
<wxl> is that what you intend me to do?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Checkout kubuntu_unstable please and git merge kubuntu_zesty_archive
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<tsimonq2> What's that give you?
<wxl> http://pastebin.com/g8NfBujn
<wxl> so it looks like there are two issues
<wxl> unclear if first is just a warning?
<acheronuk> You don't merge zesty_archive in unstable if there is a stable branch
<wxl> oic there's some soname bump business thrown into changelog
<acheronuk> zesty_archive merged to kubuntu_unstable merged to kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> Well if you inspect the changelog of kubuntu_zesty_archive, then you would see that I removed the whole debian/patches dir about an hour ago.
<tsimonq2> Good catch acheronuk 
<wxl> you merge unstable back to itself?
<acheronuk> you need to mirror the merge cascade KCI is doing to make sure you catch the actual conflict a KCI sees it
<tsimonq2> No. Checkout kubuntu_stable, merge kubuntu_zesty_archive into it. Checkout kubuntu_unstable, merge kubuntu_stable into it.
<tsimonq2> Yeah/
<wxl> i'm like 100% lost here
<acheronuk> clone the repo
<acheronuk> cd into it
<acheronuk> git checkout kubuntu_zesty_archive
<acheronuk> git checkout kubuntu_stable
<acheronuk> git merge kubuntu_zesty_archive
<acheronuk> git checkout kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> git merge kubuntu_stable
<tsimonq2> Then solve any conflicts
<tsimonq2> wxl: So like I said before. RELEASE_archive -> RELEASE_backports -> kubuntu_stable (currently not set up in KCI but the branch exists) -> kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> as that is basically what KCI did, and got the erroe doing so
<tsimonq2> Yes.
<wxl> ok
<tsimonq2> You really don't need to worry about Backports at the moment, as Zesty doesn't have a Backports branch
<wxl> right
<tsimonq2> So just skip that part
<tsimonq2> wxl: You got it now? :)
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> \o/
<acheronuk> some branches may be missing in some repos, so always look at the KCI merge log to see what it actually did
<acheronuk> then replicate it
<tsimonq2> ^
<tsimonq2> In which case this is an easy one
<wxl> ok so let's fix ift then?
<acheronuk> yes, no symbols conflicts LP
<acheronuk> :P
<tsimonq2> wxl: Don't worry about symbols yet. :P
<tsimonq2> Anyways
 * acheronuk goes zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<wxl> night
<tsimonq2> wxl: So if you would look at the log of kubuntu_zesty_archive, about an hour or so ago, I made a commit removing the debian/patches directory.
<tsimonq2> It's irrelevant now because upstream moved it around places.
<tsimonq2> So just remove that directory
<wxl> oook
<tsimonq2> wxl: Then we have the changelog, which is pretty easy to do.
<tsimonq2> When merging the changelog, I always make sure to keep all the entries.
<tsimonq2> Just so that nothing that someone did is missed.
<tsimonq2> In this case, Jose (Santa) has his nametag to those bullet points misplaced, and an extra bullet point. Fix it to look like mine, but keeping all bullet points. :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Make sense?
<wxl> 1s
<tsimonq2> s/Jose/José/
<tsimonq2> Accents in Spanish are important! :P
<wxl> 1s going through this again
<wxl> tsimonq2: http://pastebin.com/S7wuA9Ys
<wxl> in other words the soname bump needs to be under josé's name
<wxl> right?
<tsimonq2> Yup
<tsimonq2> Correcty
<tsimonq2> *Correct
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> uh
<wxl> hold on
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes?
<tsimonq2> wxl: sup?
<wxl> working through it
<tsimonq2> Ok. 👍
<wxl> so i aborted the merge
<wxl> made sure i checked out unstable
<wxl> then i edited changelog
<wxl> changelog was a one-person change
<tsimonq2> Ok, how does that section look now?
<wxl> so i added jose's name to the top
<wxl> committed it
<wxl> and then merged
<wxl> and no dice
<tsimonq2> Ok, so kubuntu_unstable is a final stop
<tsimonq2> You don't merge kubuntu_unstable into anything else
<wxl> oh wait
<wxl> am i saying the wrong thing or did i do the wrong thing?
<tsimonq2> So after you committed on kubuntu_unstable, what did you do?
<wxl> try to merge
<tsimonq2> Ok, into what branch?
<wxl> into unstable
<wxl> so did it wrong
<wxl> aborting merge
<wxl> resetting hard
<wxl> checcking out stable
<tsimonq2> You tried to merge kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_unstable?
<tsimonq2> Huh?
<wxl> ok now i'm going to add the little brackets
<wxl> nonono
<wxl> don't worry about it we're back to square one
<tsimonq2> Ok
<tsimonq2> :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: So tell me exactly what you do now.
<tsimonq2> We need to catch the issue. ;)
<wxl> done
<wxl> no issues
<tsimonq2> Ok, so WHAT did you do?
<wxl> ok so
<wxl> 1. clone
<wxl> 2. checkout archive
<wxl> 3. checkout stable
<wxl> 4. remove patches/series
<wxl> 5. commit
<tsimonq2> Wait you did this in stable?
<wxl> 6. remove changelog
<tsimonq2> Hold on, what?
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> nonono
<tsimonq2> Checkout archive, checkout stable, merge archive, checkout unstable, merge stable
<wxl> you told me to remove patches/series, from what i understood, just to make it go
<tsimonq2> Well when merging stable into unstable
<wxl> i avoided the actual merge because i knew the problem and fixed it before merging
<tsimonq2> When there's the merge conflicts and it complains
<tsimonq2> Ok, interesting.
<tsimonq2> I told you to remove the whole patches dir
<tsimonq2> Not just series
<wxl> well
<wxl> to be frank you were unclear :)
<wxl> ok
<wxl> let's start over
<tsimonq2> 1. Clone
<tsimonq2> 2. Checkout archive
<tsimonq2> 3. Checkout stable
<tsimonq2> 4. git merge archive
<tsimonq2> 5. Checkout unstable
<tsimonq2> 6. git merge stable
<tsimonq2> Solve issues
<tsimonq2> Done!
<wxl> oh
<wxl> i see 
 * tsimonq2 nods :)
<wxl> not merge fix, then move on, but merge all, then fix
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> Yes. :)
<wxl> ok
<tsimonq2> So?
<wxl> fixing
<wxl> can't do two separate commits this way because it's in the middle of a merge
<tsimonq2> I have a nice (albeit hacky) bash script that does this for me, fwiw. It's just your first time so I'm teaching you. ;)
<tsimonq2> Yup, correct.
<wxl> i guesss there's no need to be particularly verbose about those changes
<tsimonq2> Nope
<wxl> merge is complete
<tsimonq2> \o/
<tsimonq2> Ok, so one sec, haven't done MPs in a while with this packaging...
<tsimonq2> wxl: Run this: git push git+ssh://wxl@git.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kwin kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> Then go here: https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kwin
<tsimonq2> You should be able to create a merge proposal from there.
<wxl> derp
<wxl> trying to find out where you can
<wxl> ah found it
<wxl> under the branch
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~wxl/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kwin/+ref/kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> So then select the target repository.
<wxl> it doesn't just know the target repository?
<tsimonq2> Launchpad is weird like that, yeah.
<wxl> ~kubutnu-packgers?
<wxl> ~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kwin
<tsimonq2> So if you click "Choose..." and you search for "kwin" it should come up
<tsimonq2> Yeah
<wxl> there copy and paste more better
<wxl> and the reference path is / ????
<tsimonq2> Target branch
<tsimonq2> Stupid Launchpad :P
<tsimonq2> So "kubuntu_unstable"
<wxl> ok
<tsimonq2> Then describe the change, and put me as a reviewer if you want.
<wxl> and a description would represent those changes that you and jose made?
<tsimonq2> No, the description would say what you just did.
<wxl> i.e. fix changelog and delete debian/patches?
<tsimonq2> "I merged from this to that fixing http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/997/console"
<tsimonq2> Yup
<tsimonq2> Doesn't have to be long. :)
<wxl> from zesty_archive/
<tsimonq2> I know what you did and I'll approve it right away, but mail of this goes to kubuntu-devel and we document this sort of thing. ;)
<tsimonq2> kubuntu_zesty_archive, yes
<wxl> right
<wxl> to unstable
<wxl> ok
<tsimonq2> Yup
<wxl> I merged from kubuntu_zesty_archive to kubuntu_unstable, solving http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/997/console
<wxl> Had to remove debian/patches and move José's last bulletpoint in the changelog to do so.
<wxl> good?
<tsimonq2> Hold on.
<tsimonq2> sec
<tsimonq2> wxl: Cite this: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kwin/commit/?id=7686532fbd041703bda5b08212a5c4262ed67d72
<tsimonq2> Otherwise you're golden. :)
<wxl> so that's the commit before
<tsimonq2> That's the commit to kubuntu_zesty_archive that justifies removing debian/patches in the merge.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> proposed
<tsimonq2> And then Launchpad is stupid so I have to merge locally...
<wxl> yup
<tsimonq2> But otherwise, congrats, you just contributed to Kubuntu. :D
<wxl> yay
<wxl> even more significant than my last contribution to freebsd XD
<tsimonq2> XDD
<wxl> did i ever show you that one? :)
<tsimonq2> No?
<wxl> oh let me dig this up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #998: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/998/
<tsimonq2> WOOOOOOOO!
<tsimonq2> 09:40:29 PM -kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<tsimonq2> 09:40:29 PM -kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #998: FIXED in 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/998/
<tsimonq2> (notice)
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^^^^^^^^
<wxl> https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=202697
<ubottu> bugs.freebsd.org bug 202697 in Individual Port(s) "[PATCH] graphics/jasper: Double free corruption in JasPer JPEG-2000 implementation (CVE-2015-5203)" [Affects many people,Closed: fixed]
<wxl> it sounds really cool
<wxl> but all i did was copy/paste a patch XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> wxl: So if you want to sift through http://kci.pangea.pub/view/merge%20FIX/ and find another one to fix, go ahead. :)
<wxl> now this is actually my work but the maintainer apparently sucks https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=209349
<ubottu> bugs.freebsd.org bug 209349 in Individual Port(s) "www/roundcube: access to this resource is secured against CSRF" [Affects many people,Closed: overcome by events]
<wxl> admittedly it's only a change in a couple characters XD
<tsimonq2> You now have the process somewhat documented here, so try another one, and ask questions if you have them. ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: lol
<wxl> k gimme a sec
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/15/
<tsimonq2> There's a few of these you could do. ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #40: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/40/
<tsimonq2> Ninjas: I have eyes on the kwin FTBFS, install file issues
<wxl> looks like discover should be fairly easy
<tsimonq2> Yup, try it. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/41/
<wxl> jeez looks like all this is is a newline issue
<wxl> llllame
<tsimonq2> Yeah I know.
<wxl> um
<wxl> wait
<tsimonq2> I usually can get 10 done within 10 minutes. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/16/
<wxl> i have two lines that say new upstream release
<wxl> from you
<tsimonq2> Pastebin?
<wxl> hold on a sec
<wxl> http://pastebin.com/qFpDFVzu once it gives me the darn capcha
<wxl> there
<tsimonq2> O__O
<tsimonq2> Thank you, good catch.
<tsimonq2> In this case, you know what to do?
<tsimonq2> I'll handle the dup changelog entry.
<wxl> do the merge, ignoring it, then make a new commit?
<wxl> ok if you want all the credit for fixing your mistakes XD
<tsimonq2> Well like I said, don't fix it unless you want to make a PR against kubuntu_zesty_archive
<tsimonq2> But right now don't fix it
<wxl> oh
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> Fix it there so it's fixed in two places at once
<wxl> got it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/17/
<wxl> target is which again?
<tsimonq2> kubuntu_unstable
<tsimonq2> The branch you're merging into
<wxl> that's what i thought
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/42/
<tsimonq2> Yup. :)
<wxl> proposed
<tsimonq2> Merged. :)
<wxl> doing the clone with the b switch is redundant relative to checking out to archive no?
<tsimonq2> Say again?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #166: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/166/
<wxl> git clone … -b kubuntu_zesty_archive
<tsimonq2> Oh, yeah.
<tsimonq2> Sorry 'bout that.
<wxl> np
<tsimonq2> wxl: Wanna try fixing kwin in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/staging-plasma? It's super easy, I can show you. ;)
<tsimonq2> Or you want to stick to merges?
<wxl> hold on i'm almost done with this last one :)
<tsimonq2> Alright. :)
<wxl> proposed
<tsimonq2> wxl: We have notices in here if you don't have them turned on, they show build failures and fixes.
<wxl> oh yeah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/41/
<wxl> let me sift through my ignores :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: See my response to your MP
<tsimonq2> I would delete it.
<wxl> ugh hold on
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> launchpad
<tsimonq2> ikr 
<wxl> what's terribel is if you choose a new target, it doesn't auto select it
<wxl> that was the problem
<tsimonq2> Well let's see. ;)
<wxl> would it be instructivbe to fix that double changelog entry/
<tsimonq2> Yup, doing.
<wxl> well i mean let me do it? :)
<tsimonq2> Oh sure. :)
<tsimonq2> Yup. :)
<wxl> so where do i grab this from?
<wxl> same place?
<tsimonq2> Yup
<wxl> since merged go to archive
<wxl> fix then commit and push?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/32/
<tsimonq2> Yup
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/26/
<wxl> uh
<wxl> it's gone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #258: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/42/
<tsimonq2> What are you doing? Which repo?
<wxl> oh
<wxl> that was discover
<wxl> derp
<wxl> weird pulls don't work on all branches???
<wxl> ah you fixed it you bastard
<tsimonq2> :P
<wxl> much anger
<wxl> alright let's move on
<tsimonq2> kactivitymanagerd still needs doing. :)
<wxl> oh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/135/
<wxl> now what?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/13/
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll merge it
<wxl> yeha that's old hat
<wxl> on to the next thing :)
<tsimonq2> So you see this? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=zesty
<tsimonq2> We're putting Plasma 5.8.3 in our Staging Plasma PPa.
<tsimonq2> *PPA
<tsimonq2> We do this before putting it in Backports Landing or the Archive.
<tsimonq2> This way we can solve any problems that may arise.
<tsimonq2> wxl: In this case, the kwin failure is an easy fix.
<tsimonq2> So we're going to look into that.
<tsimonq2> This is basic packaging, so you'll learn something. ;)
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> wxl: So take a look at this: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/292995522/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.kwin_4%3A5.8.3-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<tsimonq2> Tell me in your own words what the problem is.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/27/
<tsimonq2> (If you can figure it out. ;) )
<wxl> a missing symbols file or three?
<wxl> also what's up with that still unstable? is that because of the warnings?
<tsimonq2> Hint, clone the source, checkout kubuntu_zesty_archive, and look at the debian/*.install files.
<tsimonq2> Huh?
<wxl> 2026 -kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min:
<tsimonq2> Ah yes. So there's 3 different KCI classifications:
<tsimonq2> Stable - Green
<tsimonq2> Unstable - Yellow
<tsimonq2> Failure - Red
<tsimonq2> Unstable means that after building, the log parsers found something that we should be warned about.
<wxl> ah k
<tsimonq2> In this case, it's CMake warning about packages you could add as deps to add functionality. Nothing big.
<wxl> what is the uri i clone?
<tsimonq2> Well same one, just kwin.
<wxl> not out of the ppa?
<tsimonq2> Nope.
<tsimonq2> The packaging is in Git, I can push it to the PPA if/when you fix it. ;)
<tsimonq2> [url "git+ssh://tsimonq2@git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/"] insteadof = kubuntu:
<tsimonq2> (on separate lines)
<tsimonq2> That's in my .gitconfig
<tsimonq2> So I do: git clone kubuntu:kwin
<wxl> oh nice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/136/
<tsimonq2> [url "git+ssh://tsimonq2@git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/"]
<tsimonq2>     insteadof = kubuntu:
<tsimonq2> So that ^
<wxl> does that go under [user] ?
<tsimonq2> Nope,
<tsimonq2> s/,/./
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/124/
<wxl> on its own line
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/14/
<tsimonq2> Correct.
<tsimonq2> My whole .gitconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23459429/
<wxl> OH
<tsimonq2> wxl: Don't forget to change tsimonq2 to wxl. ;)
<wxl> OIC :)
<wxl> so the install files are indeed looking for those symbol files, but they're missing
<wxl> is this a mising dependency then?
<wxl> e.g. kwin-common depends on libkwineffects8 (= ${binary:Version}),
<wxl> which, as long as that variable syntax is correct (and i imagine it is) it's simply a problem that the build environment is lacking them?
<tsimonq2> Well here is what I do to check.
<tsimonq2> I have one of these set up: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<wxl> oh
<wxl> interesting
<wxl> i don't see them grabbed
<wxl> oh wait hold on
<tsimonq2> So what I do with missing files like that is I'll just remove them from the install files, build it, then it will show the updated files as missing. I just grab them from the build logs and add them back in. XD
 * tsimonq2 shrugs
<wxl> yeah they're not in the build environment
<tsimonq2> Well then build locally and get a fix. ;)
<tsimonq2> They use sbuilds for PPAs and the archive.
<wxl> k hold on then
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/15/
<wxl> ah i'm kind of screwed here unfortunately
<tsimonq2> Oh?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/137/
<wxl> some of the binaries exceed the max size
<wxl> on the wifi
<wxl> stupid amtrak
<tsimonq2> Like what?
<wxl> a cursory look suggests libemail-date-format-perl
<tsimonq2> If you give me a minute I can give you access to the VPS I got for becoming a ninja. Really fast speeds. ;)
<wxl> yeah that'd be great
<tsimonq2> Ok it's getting late for me. I'm gonna work on some homework once I give you access to the VPS, then I'll keep it on in the background. But I want to go to bed in like 30 minutes.
<wxl> k
<wxl> i'll be close to seattle by then
<tsimonq2> Ok cool/
<wxl> thx for the color hint on git btw. set it to auto tho per suggestions i found
<tsimonq2> :D ok
<tsimonq2> ssh -p 2202 ubuntu@dev.kubuntu.co.uk
<tsimonq2> Go nuts. ;)
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<tsimonq2> wxl: You in?
<wxl> t's auth like?
<tsimonq2> Hm?
<wxl> authentication?
<wxl> publickey?
<tsimonq2> I added wxl@rocky
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yes, pubkey
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> apparently the wifi really sucks here
<wxl> in
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #242: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #156: FAILURE in 7 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/156/
<wxl> oh you added my key right
<tsimonq2> Yep.
<wxl> where?
<wxl> nevbermind
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #17: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/157/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok I'll stop touching it. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #243: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/18/
<tsimonq2> heheheheheheheh
<wxl> tsimonq2: your help is required :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/158/
<wxl> tsimonq2: dude, what ARE you doing? XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #244: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/244/
<tsimonq2> wxl: The "ignoring deletion" is normal.
<tsimonq2> O____O
<tsimonq2> wxl: ???
<wxl> hold on
<wxl> wifi pooped out
<wxl> aw i missed everything
<tsimonq2> wxl: Whoops, I have a script for this which adds the deps.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/19/
<tsimonq2> It basically just has chroot setup commands adding everything to the sources.list
<wxl> so once you have the tarball, you'd do that 
<wxl> rather than sbuild?
<tsimonq2> Well it's a wrapper around sbuild
<tsimonq2> I'll show you in a min
<wxl> but of course sbuild would help you figure out the right tarball name
<wxl> or does this script grab the tarball too?
<tsimonq2> Well I can do that. In fact, I should have remembered about uscan...
<tsimonq2> :/
<tsimonq2> No, like I said, it's a shorter way of typing a long sbuild command.
<tsimonq2> I'll show you in a min.
<wxl> i gotcha i think
<wxl> fundamentals are important tho
<wxl> if the scripts are a standard part of doing things *IN GENERAL* (i.e. not just in kubuntu), i'm fine with ignoring those fundamentals for the time being
<tsimonq2> Ok, see on the left side?
<tsimonq2> The 8%?
<wxl> um 
<tsimonq2> That's the build percentage.
<wxl> nope
<tsimonq2> [  8%] Building CXX object libkwineffects/CMakeFiles/kwinglutils.dir/kwinglutils.cpp.o       
<tsimonq2> Example ^^^^^^
<ahoneybun> o/
<wxl> oh
<wxl> yeah k
<tsimonq2> o/ ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> heyo
<tsimonq2> wxl: Well afair everyone else uses pbuild. I use sbuild because it's what the archive uses and I'm used to it.
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tsimonq2> (I mean on the Kubuntu team)
<wxl> k
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: Where you at?
<tsimonq2> Just curious.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Getting this so far? ;)
<tsimonq2> I think I'm going to bed.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Dude I need some sleep.
<wxl> ok
<wxl> thanks for the help
<tsimonq2> No problem. :)
<wxl> should i continue to make merge requests crtargeted at you?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Lock up when you're done, and leave questions if you have them. I trust that you won't fcuk anything up with access to everything. :P
<tsimonq2> Well if you want.
<wxl> i'll just leave them in general i guess
<tsimonq2> But if you want to reach more people, leave it blank.
<tsimonq2> nini o/
 * wxl stretches
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #872: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/872/
<wxl> ooh my first FIXED :)
<wxl> ahoneybun: in centralia
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Maybe the first FIXED you could see. ;)
<wxl> hahahahah
<wxl> go to sleep simon!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I never sleep. You know this! :P
<wxl> you're starting to become like someone else i know…
<wxl> …
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #22: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/22/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Damn it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm sober at least
<wxl> yeah yeah yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Night for real tho
<wxl> fo sho
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #20: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/23/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *sees MP and rolls over, snores*
<wxl> there's more where that came from
<wxl> go to sleep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/15/
<wxl> now i remember why i ignored kubuntu-ci
<wxl> it never shuts up :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/21/
<wxl> ahoneybun: seattle 1115 they say
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That sucks
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> *ducks
 * wxl shrugs
<wxl> clucks?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/24/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/16/
<wxl> ubottu: have i told you today that i love you? and all the ops, too?
<ubottu> wxl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wxl> ubottu, have i told you today that i love you? and all the ops, too?
<ubottu> wxl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wxl> darn
<wxl> clearly i'm getting slap happy over here
<ahoneybun> your bored ll
<ahoneybun> *lol
<wxl> not bored
<wxl> i'm still packaging away :)
<ahoneybun> ubottu: google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ahoneybun> wxl: nice
<wxl> ahoneybun: i was trying to trigger ubuntu to repeat the comment to #u-ops
<wxl> kdiamond and kcoreaddons seem to be choking on kubuntu_xenial_backports pathspec. i can't quire figure out what makes them different to other packages. grepped around .git for some ideas and FETCH_HEAD includes references to xenial in some but not all of the packages that don't seem to be having problems
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Qt version?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> YY and ZZ have Qt 5.6.1
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> But not XX
<wxl> i can't imagine kcoreaddons would deviate from the norm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-nm build #828: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-nm/828/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-pa build #519: FIXED in 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-pa/519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #650: FIXED in 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/650/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #959: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/959/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #37: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #12: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #118: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #250: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #141: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #15: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #39: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #651: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/651/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #119: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #811: FIXED in 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/811/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #251: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/142/
<acheronuk> morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #20: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #14: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #120: STILL FAILING in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/21/
<santa_> good morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #121: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/121/
<acheronuk> santa_: morning
<santa_> acheronuk: hi, it woould be nice if I could get that patch I made yesterday for KA from one of your containers
<santa_> not sure if it was in yours or Simon's
<acheronuk> it that the locale one?
<santa_> yeah
<acheronuk> ssh in -p 2203 and have a loo. I *think* that may have been done on mine
<acheronuk> *look
<acheronuk> santa_: or? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23460297/
<santa_> acheronuk: that's the thing, with that paste is enouh, thank you!
<acheronuk> santa_: np :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #15: FIXED in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #15: FIXED in 8 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #15: FIXED in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #7: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailimporter build #7: FIXED in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailimporter/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #30: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailimporter build #29: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailimporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #38: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #8: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #7: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<acheronuk> santa_: I'm not getting stuck into those merges this morning, as I have to go shortly. hence tinkering a bit with the PIM stack in KCI instead
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #8: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor build #9: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_incidenceeditor/9/
<acheronuk> I will get on to them late this afternoon or early evening though :)
<santa_> acheronuk: no problem
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #39: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #25: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #41: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #9: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #42: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #26: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #40: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #41: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #27: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/27/
<IrcsomeBot> CliffordTheBigRedDoggie was removed by: CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #42: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #28: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/13/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: KCI internal error
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #23: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/23/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/26/
<jimarvan> Hey guys, how is it going?
<jimarvan> everybody doing OK?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @jimarvan, Good here Jim, you
<jimarvan> hey rick :)
<jimarvan> enjoying the sun I hope
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> @jimarvan, Yes, I have the day off, and am in my conservatory, you know where we play Sphero. Its lovely in here today
<jimarvan> good stuff
<BluesKaj> Hi jimarvan
<jimarvan> hey BluesKaj :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #169: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #245: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #159: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #246: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #160: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #962: FAILURE in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/962/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #999: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/999/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #41: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #43: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_messagelib build #29: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_messagelib/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #43: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_milou build #776: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_milou/776/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_milou build #777: STILL FAILING in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_milou/777/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #963: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/963/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #17: ABORTED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #17: ABORTED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #964: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/964/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #44: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktnef build #6: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktnef/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #18: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_mailcommon build #18: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_mailcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #100: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #17: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #101: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #18: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #17: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/17/
<wxl> tsimonq2: so that internal error is something that can't be resolved, easily?
<wxl> sgclark: jenkins team told me there's a zero day
<sgclark> wxl: He notified me. thank you
<wxl> sgclark: cool. miss seeing you btw :(
<sgclark> yeah I am sad not to be there :(
<wxl> hugs from all of us!
<ahoneybun> hugs from everyone
<sgclark> hugs back to you all
<ahoneybun> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: No I just have to press a button
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Let me know which ones
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And teach Valorie. XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #18: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #33: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/33/
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think you already fixed them
<wxl> tsimonq2: more interesting merge fixes today. let me know when you're up
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #34: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #35: ABORTED in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #103: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #36: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #105: ABORTED in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #22: ABORTED in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/22/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Btw I'm next to the Jenkins booth if you have questions
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 @acheronuk
<mamarley> It looks like good progress has been made with Plasma 5.8.  Only kdeplasma-addons and plasma-pa remain.
<BluesKaj> plasma-pa can be left behind as far as I'm concerned :-)
<acheronuk> mamarley: they may build, but most are not debian merged yet https://trello.com/c/qea4F5fa/228-plasma-debian-merges
<acheronuk> santa_: I will get on to those, but was hoping to do some with Simon later. seems he is working, so that cunning plan fails
<wxl> stupid work
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: yep. still use kmix here
<mamarley> I switched to plasma-pa with 5.7 I think when it finally stopped insisting on using the wrong audio device as the default.
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, yeah alsamixer and kmix for my audio setup works well thanks to intel's fully written audio driver
<BluesKaj> no need for pulseaudio at all
<mamarley> The main reason I use pulseaudio is so that I can redirect sound output between the analog output and the HDMI output for any application at any time.
<mamarley> The ability to mute individual applications also comes in handy from time to time.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #38: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksieve build #15: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksieve/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalarmcal build #9: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalarmcal/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #75: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #142: FIXED in 6 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kleopatra build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kleopatra/12/
<acheronuk> santa_: why are we getting double new release lines in the changslogs?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kleopatra build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kleopatra/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #110: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/110/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, LOOOOL
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ask them what I can write in Python. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #10: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/10/
<acheronuk> santa_: gbp-nr has not given simon the changelog trailer when staging 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What now?
<acheronuk> taking a random example: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kscreenlocker/commit/?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive&id=1a21f73fd36bed6ba53b3b7c394d97f5c71d7864
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah I THOUGHT that was a tooling issue!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> More practice for wxl. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #60: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/60/
<wxl> tsimonq2: whatcha need me to fix?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The aftermath of Santa's tooling fcuk up, wxl. :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kollision build #215: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kollision/215/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> The double changelog
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfourinline build #195: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfourinline/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knavalbattle build #74: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knavalbattle/74/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa ^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_picmi build #158: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_picmi/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksquares build #187: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksquares/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bovo build #204: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bovo/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (pinged on Telegram)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #177: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin-plugins/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbreakout build #209: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbreakout/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #236: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_katomic build #211: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_katomic/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiamond build #209: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiamond/209/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If I were you wxl, I would script it.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> git-clone-all is in the kubuntu-automation repository.
<wxl> i'm not sure i actually understand the issue
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Remember the double changelog entries in kubuntu_zesty_archive?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Santa did that.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You know what the issue is, right? You fixed a few of them. :P
<wxl> oh there's more
<wxl> i see
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #112: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/112/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So use git-clone-all
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> One of the ninjas can show you where it is, not now for me.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/40/
<wxl> found it
<wxl> i'll have to figure out how it does it :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_rocs build #97: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_rocs/97/
<wxl> is there a git-push-all, too? XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube build #203: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjumpingcube/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #202: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarmcal build #108: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarmcal/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #220: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klickety build #74: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klickety/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_step build #162: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_step/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_granatier build #213: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_granatier/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblackbox build #210: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblackbox/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #218: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> There's do-all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #232: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktuberling build #73: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktuberling/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khelpcenter build #197: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khelpcenter/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #206: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knetwalk build #197: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knetwalk/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klettres build #179: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klettres/179/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Soooooooooooo XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bomber build #193: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bomber/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbounce build #194: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbounce/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klines build #217: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klines/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_killbots build #213: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_killbots/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmines build #208: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmines/208/
<acheronuk> wxl: Section 2 is KA setup > https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/README.ng
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Off to clock in for work. See y'all on the other side! o/
<wxl> acheronuk: what is "the key?"
<acheronuk> wxl: your ssh key
<wxl> ah from lp then, assumedly?
<acheronuk> yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #41: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_dolphin build #246: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_dolphin/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdegames build #145: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdegames/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #113: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/68/
<wxl> fyi 2.3 there suggests to use add-apt-repository without sudo which, well, won't work
<wxl> also you need to update after adding the repo before installing
<wxl> i guess i know what i'll be fixing next :)
<santa_> acheronuk: not, sure I don't know very well what could trigger that
<acheronuk> santa_: the duplicate entries? or not changing to simon in the trailer?
<santa_> acheronuk: regarding the trailer I had the patch, but didn't commit it yet, but don't worry we can "fix" that later when running gbp-archive
<acheronuk> santa_: ok
<santa_> the dupe entries: not sure, I don't know very well what could trigger that
<acheronuk> santa_: just found one with 3!!
<santa_> wtf
<santa_> well, let's fix it after the merges and if it happens again we can dig into that issue
<acheronuk> santa_: I lied. 4. https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/libkscreen/commit/?id=bab144fd4ca94c6e8df75debafff195064ad27e0
<wxl> acheronuk: what's the suggested way to edit this README?
<acheronuk> santa_: looks like gbp-nr was run at least twice on that one with 4 new release lines. possibly failing patch one?
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: btw I have created a 'fallback' branch. my idea is having that branch pointing to the commit when we did the last successful staging, I expect you to use master and only swtich to 'fallback' in case of emergency, such as gbp-ppa not building one of these extra packages. I also expect you to report the issue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/16/
<santa_> acheronuk: hmm, now that you mention it I think it would be nice to add a gbp-nr safety check to abort in case you run it twice
<acheronuk> wxl: edit? corrections? additions?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/69/
<acheronuk> wxl: a merge proposal I guess, if you don't have commit access?
<acheronuk> wxl: or maybe pastebin your proposed changes to santa_ ?
<wxl> acheronuk: well it seems there are two README files. should i edit both? also there's a warning in the .ng file to ask other team members, kso……
<santa_> what README are we talking about?
<santa_> ah, ok the automation ones
<wxl> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/tree/README.ng santa
<santa_> what do you want edit/add?
<wxl> there's two small problems in 2.3
<wxl> add-apt-repository needs a sudo in front of it
<wxl> and in between the add-apt and the apt-get install there needs to be an apt-get update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/17/
<santa_> allright
<santa_> wxl: do you know how to create a personal git repo with your changes?
<wxl> santa_: sure. just reading the head of .ng and being careful. i can create deal with git/MPs
<wxl> s/create//
<santa_> wxl: ack, when you are done you can send a mail to kubuntu-devel like this one https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-July/010538.html
<wxl> santa_: so you don't want an MP via LP? and should i create a separate branch?
<santa_> wxl: I would like that, but unfortunately it's placed in a path where you can't do that. hence why some time ago I had to send my "merge requests" to the -devel mailing list
<wxl> santa_: ok, i'm on it
<santa_> wxl: do you know python?
<wxl> yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/18/
<santa_> wxl: I have a "junior job" for KA if you know/want to do that
<wxl> santa_: sure
<santa_> wxl: do you have a trello account?
<wxl> santa_: unfortunately XD
<santa_> wxl: I can add you to the kubuntu trello so you can see the card question, also you might want to take a look in general to the suff we have there
<wxl> okie dokie
<santa_> wxl: so what's the name of your account?
<wxl> santa_: walterlapchynski. heh, i had to look it up!
<santa_> wxl: just added you to the kubuntu board and to the card in question, welcome in
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #70: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #19: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/19/
<wxl> got it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #44: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/44/
<wxl> santa_: so seems that i just need to allow for an OSError exception, printing an appropriate error and exiting. two questions:
<wxl> santa_: 1. should i return a particular error code?
<wxl> santa_: 2. wouldn't it be more sensible to make this check before running all these loops?
<wxl> santa_: i think if i subprocess.check_call(command) after defining this variable, it would also allow us to take advantage of a CalledProcessError to deal with potential command line argument issues in the command itself
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #875: FAILURE in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/875/
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #170: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #812: FAILURE in 1 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/812/
<wxl> well i'm just going to do it i think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #876: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/876/
<santa_> wxl: i would handle Exception and just print the exception, that would give a proper error message probably
<santa_> asnwering to the questions
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_milou build #778: STILL FAILING in 1 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_milou/778/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #746: FAILURE in 1 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/746/
<santa_> 1. I think just returning a non-zero status code would be fine
<wxl> 1. any? you seem to use 130 for keyboard interrupts. should i just use 1? or use something more unique?
<santa_> 2. I think it's better to let the command fail one by one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1000: STILL FAILING in 3 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1000/
<santa_> let me check
<wxl> there's no other exit codes used in the entire repo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-pa build #522: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-pa/522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #965: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/965/
<santa_> oh well
<santa_> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/exitcodes.html
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #726: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/726/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-pa build #523: STILL FAILING in 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-pa/523/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #711: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/711/
<wxl> so 127
<santa_> wxl: ↑ so maybe you could handle OSError and return 127
<santa_> and 1 for Exception
<wxl> santa_: and you think i should do that at the subprocess.call within all the loops rather just doing a quick check outside ?
<santa_> probably
<wxl> ok
<santa_> not sure if doing a check before could bring any 'surprise'
<wxl> good point
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #32: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/32/
<santa_> wxl: merged, besides that JJ if you find issues when running anything from KA feel free to send more patches :)
<santa_> keep in mind that it's an ad-hoc sofware with ~4 users so I won't be surprised if you find bugs when doing your stuff
<santa_> it's also kind of unmature, hence the warning in the README.ng
<wxl> sounds good
<wxl> thx santa_ 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #138: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #33: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/33/
<acheronuk> santa_: python-launchpadlib-toolkit
<acheronuk> probably should be in your ka-deps
<acheronuk> that was a somehow missing thing on my container that was messing up LP authorisation
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #50: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/88/
<santa_> acheronuk: so installing that  package fixes the issue for you? I presume the issue is with kubuntu-rety-builds, isn't it?
<acheronuk> yep
<acheronuk> "Classes to manage credentials and access bug information in Launchpad using the Launchpad API."
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #139: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/139/
<santa_> k, added a couple of cards to trello
<acheronuk> yep. got the notices on telegram :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #266: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #273: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/273/
<acheronuk> night all :)
<santa_> good niht
<santa_> * night
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Back from work
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Rough day, got yelled at by a manager, but I recovered.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> s/yelled at/talked to/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #51: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #274: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #267: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/22/
<wxl> tsimonq2: why?
<wxl> i just went to a rad talk on strace
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcrash build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcrash/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #302: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #322: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/322/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: I fcuked up something when taking an order overcharging her 80 cents.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #311: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #320: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #925: FAILURE in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/925/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Fix mergers? ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #138: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #248: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #125: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_print-manager build #195: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_print-manager/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #29: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #20: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #102: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager build #96: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwalletmanager/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #86: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #108: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #108: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #87: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okteta build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okteta/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #161: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #291: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkcompactdisc/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #16: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #148: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #30: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #29: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #165: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_klickety build #109: FIXED in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_klickety/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #5: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #28: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #28: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-extras build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-extras/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bovo build #88: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bovo/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio-extras build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio-extras/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #233: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #15: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #22: STILL FAILING in 2 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #25: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #166: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #17: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #30: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #234: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #24: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_print-manager build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_print-manager/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #15: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap build #6: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkgeomap/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #9: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #104: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #15: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #13: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #10: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #16: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-runtime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akregator build #14: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akregator/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #23: STILL FAILING in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #13: STILL FAILING in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #10: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #24: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #14: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #16: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport build #105: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmailtransport/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #23: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #13: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #3: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #10: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #24: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-runtime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akregator build #14: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akregator/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #31: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkgeomap build #4: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkgeomap/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksieve build #31: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksieve/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/8/
<acheronuk> morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #22: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #18: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #12: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #15: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #16: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #25: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #16: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #235: FIXED in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #167: FIXED in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #20: FIXED in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #17: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #20: NOW UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #11: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #19: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #28: FIXED in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #18: FIXED in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #30: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #8: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #21: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #62: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #140: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #34: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #30: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #63: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #9: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #141: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #35: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #111: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #161: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #64: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #43: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #36: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #142: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #65: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #28: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #37: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #143: STILL FAILING in 9 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #67: STILL FAILING in 8 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #145: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #39: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #30: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #27: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #146: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #40: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #68: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #41: STILL FAILING in 7 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #147: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-integration build #216: FAILURE in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-integration/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #28: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #42: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #927: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/927/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #18: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/18/
<acheronuk> santa_: why is the trello card archived?
<santa_> acheronuk: what trello card?
<acheronuk> the plasma merges one
<santa_> wtf
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #43: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/43/
<acheronuk> click a wrong button?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #70: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/70/
<santa_> probably, let me dig into it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #148: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #247: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #298: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/298/
<santa_> acheronuk: should be ok now, sorry about that, proably I clicked the thing accidentally
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #17: FAILURE in 5 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #654: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/654/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #105: FAILURE in 6 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #299: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/299/
<santa_> acheronuk: do you want to continue the plasma merges? remaining ones should be easy
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/18/
<acheronuk> santa_: I can get on to them in about an hrs time I think. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #23: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #162: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/162/
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, btw I am thining about adding a new color to the build status page - yellow for cmake warnings, the reason is that we are almost ignoring them (unlike missing build dependencies reported by cmake, which would be still marked in orange)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #44: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #71: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #149: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/149/
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah, may be helpful. maybe for other stuff as well that we don't want to put in the ignore json, but is really not worthy of an orange either
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #262: FAILURE in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #300: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #13: UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #45: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #29: UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #150: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/150/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Y'all need some help?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #46: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #73: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #151: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #301: FIXED in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #108: FIXED in 8 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #20: FIXED in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/20/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, santa_: Are we ready to upload Frameworks 5.27 to Zesty?
<santa_> tsimonq2: more or less but I think there was a package with new symbols
<santa_> tsimonq2: I wil have a look soon and if so, we could try to find an sponsor. also I need to talk to the release team to have mercy on the 2 failing autopkgtests which I would like to investigate after a possible upload
<santa_> also I would like to test the thing i virtualbox
<tsimonq2> ok
<santa_> (just make sure that the d-u works and that plasma is able to start)
<wxl> morning all
<santa_> wxl: hi
<wxl> fixed that fix :)
<tsimonq2> Hai wxl. :D
<wxl> tsimonq2: what's new?
<tsimonq2> Nothing much.
<tsimonq2> wxl: How's the bird conference?
<wxl> pretty sweet
<wxl> had a nice strace talk yesterday
<tsimonq2> ooh
<wxl> tsimonq2: sso what we working on today?
<tsimonq2> wxl: So kwin was fixed it seems.
<wxl> tsimonq2: come on let's fix something!
<tsimonq2> wxl: Want to sift through merge fixes?
<wxl> tsimonq2: sure
<wxl> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/170/consoleFull seems to be running into some sort of depends issues
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> CONFLICT (content): Merge conflict in debian/plasma-discover.install
<tsimonq2> Those are just regular merge conflivrs
<tsimonq2> *conflicts
<tsimonq2> Right?
<wxl> i suspect so
<wxl> gimme a sec
<wxl> it seems there are some removals
<wxl> two appdata.xml files and usr/lib/*/qt5/plugins/discover-notifier/*
<tsimonq2> Try to fix it. ;)
<wxl> well for one it looks like the version of libappstreamqt-dev has changed
<wxl> and kirigami-dev has been removed
<wxl> :q!
<wxl> oops hahaha
<wxl> so i'm not 100% sure how to fix this
<wxl> clue?
<tsimonq2> What are you unsure about?
<wxl> well i can see that rik had updated the deps for kirigami-dev so that makes sense
<wxl> but
<wxl> yeah i'm just clueless to be frank
<tsimonq2> Pastebin?
<wxl> control then install http://paste.ubuntu.com/23466934/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Go with kubuntu_unstable on control but kubuntu_stable on the install file.
<wxl> i guess using blahblah/* versus blahblah/ isn't going to hurt
<wxl> i guess i should set up sbuild to make this works
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #20: FAILURE in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #21: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/21/
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> keeps freezing up on the dumb keygen
<wxl> find /usr did the trick XD
<tsimonq2> So you got it?
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> nbo
<wxl> cified release (zesty) not known to debootstrap
<tsimonq2> What release are you running?
<wxl> well not zesty. i assume that's a requirement?
<tsimonq2> Hmmmmm let's see...
<wxl> it didn't say so but that's certainly a logical conclusion
<tsimonq2> Correct.
<tsimonq2> Grab it from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/debootstrap
<tsimonq2> You don't need to upgrade your whole system
<wxl> just grab the deb file??
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<wxl> and stick it in $/HOME/ubuntu/scratch or what?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I also use this script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23467084/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope, wget it then sudo apt install ./*.deb
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> On your host
<wxl> that'll work even though i'm not running zesty?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #22: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/22/
<tsimonq2> Yes
<wxl> weird
<tsimonq2> So when you use that script, call it by doing "SCRIPT-NAME zesty"
<wxl> i didn't do shm so i edited that
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's going to be really really REALLY slow without it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm warning you now
<wxl> it's fine for now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #28: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/28/
<wxl> i don't mind :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fine lol
<wxl> i got a talk to go to anyways
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: are your correcting the changelogs?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Debian merges or Frameworks?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (if it's the former I don't see why...)
<acheronuk> the souble entry for starters
<acheronuk> *double
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll batch fix that in a minute.
 * acheronuk rolls eyes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What? lol
 * acheronuk wander off to get a stiff drink
<tsimonq2> shadeslayer: If you haven't seen, Clive resigned and we are now without a developer. Are you open to uploading stuff for us?
<acheronuk> to upgrade or not......? hmmmm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #26: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/26/
<mamarley> Upgrade? Aren't libkscreen and libksysguard still awaiting merging?
<wxl> baaaaaaack
<wxl> neat talk on using the blockchain for open source governance
<wxl> what's the script for grabbing the source tarball again, tsimonq2 ?
<wxl> anyone?
<wxl> i wonder if i can automate that
<wxl> ah download-tarballs XD
<wxl> now i have to figure out using this with a non-standard keyname
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #49: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_artikulate build #96: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_artikulate/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiten build #165: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiten/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #29: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kteatime build #123: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kteatime/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #3: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #10: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_dragon build #167: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_dragon/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktouch build #140: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktouch/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktnef build #20: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktnef/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #122: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #131: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cervisia build #44: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cervisia/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khangman build #161: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khangman/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_filelight build #168: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_filelight/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kompare build #166: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kompare/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_svgpart build #116: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_svgpart/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #89: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdf build #38: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdf/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lokalize build #95: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lokalize/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kanagram build #92: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kanagram/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #21: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #105: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkomparediff2/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #113: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_umbrello build #127: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_umbrello/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_peruse build #4: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_peruse/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #11: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/53/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Got it wxl?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sorry, was afk.
<wxl> no
<wxl> i'm stuck with my little non-standard kernel
<wxl> and then lunch came
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So what are you trying to get the tar for again?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If you're working on a package in kubuntu_unstable, get-kci-tarball
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl ^
<wxl> thx
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/111/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Np
<wxl> uhhh
<wxl> i can't find the tarball
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> build-area
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I know, it's stupid
<wxl> ah
<wxl> well that seems trivial to fix
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/54/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well my hacky-clone-kci script moves it for me. XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalzium build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalzium/24/
<wxl> heheh
<tsimonq2> wxl: How's that coming along? :)
<acheronuk> the plasma packages seem to work in a VM here, but not on a real machine
<acheronuk> hmmm
<tsimonq2> O_____o
<wxl> sorry disappeared. keysigning party
<mamarley> I installed 5.8.3 on my systems and it seems to work fine on all of them. :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: http://pastebin.com/BjdJen7d
<acheronuk> mamarley: nvidia?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: unpack-source
<wxl> huh?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Check all the patches using this process: https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It's a script, wxl
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It unpacks the tar in the debian dir
<wxl> assuming it isn't moved from build_area
<wxl> sheesh
<acheronuk> mamarley: on zesty? with proposed enabled?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #231: FAILURE in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #21: FAILURE in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #151: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #232: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #22: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/22/
<wxl> tsimonq2: the issue is only the one patch admittedly
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok, so can it be reverse applied?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #152: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/152/
<wxl> you mean unapplying it?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #233: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #23: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/23/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: You get to finish. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: Read the article I linked
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://raphaelhertzog.com/2012/08/08/how-to-use-quilt-to-manage-patches-in-debian-packages/
<wxl> it does not say it can be reverse applied
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #153: STILL FAILING in 1 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/153/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok, so rtfm. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> "In that case, you should follow quilt’s advice to force the patch application, manually apply the parts of the patch that were rejected, and then refresh the patch."
<wxl> oic
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> If you can find absolutely no place to apply it, then let me know what patch and what package and I'll look into it.
<wxl> ok so that all works
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> \o/
<wxl> i mean in the sense that i forced the patch
<wxl> anywho sbuild again then?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Alright
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yup. ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk, @acheronuk, santa_, Santa: Are you OK with me putting FW 5.27 in Backports Landing?
<wxl> uggggggggh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #154: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/154/
<wxl> WHY CAN"T I GO OUTGOING ON A KEYSERVER PORT
<wxl> i'm going to just permanently add the chroot setup command stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #242: FAILURE in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #18: FAILURE in 1 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #243: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #155: FAILURE in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/155/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> WEEEEEEEEEEEE @acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #19: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #244: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #156: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/156/
<acheronuk> santa_: should the kwin libraries (e.g. libkwineffects9, libkwineffects8, libkwineffects7 etc) be co-installable?
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> in Neon only latest it used and previous removed
<acheronuk> yeah. seen the breaks/replaces. debian seem to have none
<mamarley> acheronuk: Yep, zesty-proposed.  All the packages upgraded cleanly too.
<acheronuk> mamarley: ok, may try that then. I just cherry picked from proposed to get it to install but maybe there is stuff I didn't get
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ping ring ring
<acheronuk> ???
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Do you object to me postponing the nightly *just for tonight* for a few hours? I'm going to go on a cleanup "rampage" (for lack of a better word).
<acheronuk> if I was you I would think of a better word! :P
<tsimonq2> spree?
<tsimonq2> idk, I'm just going to go crazy
<acheronuk> what are you cleaning up?
<tsimonq2> I'm going to go through and fix a lot of things
<acheronuk> you been on the sugar and caffeine again? lol
<tsimonq2> Hopefully get it ot a reasonable number
<tsimonq2> Yes! :D
<acheronuk> ok with me. but please if you start it off manually, don't make it too late. otherwise it may still be going through the day here
<acheronuk> and I want to do stuff as well
<tsimonq2> Ok. ;)
<acheronuk> It should be less busy/lengthy now a lot of stuff has been fixed
<acheronuk> less multiple retries and waits
<tsimonq2>  sbuild-build-depends-akonadi-calendar-tools-dummy : Depends: libkf5grantleetheme-dev (>= 5.2.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2>                                                      Depends: libkf5kaddressbookgrantlee-dev (>= 5.2.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2>                                                      Depends: libkf5mailcommon-dev (>= 4:16.04.2~) but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2>                                                      Depends: libkf5messagecomposer-dev but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2>                                                      Depends: libkf5messageviewer-dev (>= 5.2.0~) but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2>                                                      Depends: libkf5templateparser-dev but it is not going to be installed
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: ??? ^
<acheronuk> what is that on?
<tsimonq2> ...
<tsimonq2> akonadi-calendar-tools...
<tsimonq2> lol
<acheronuk> zesty, yakkety, zesty?
<acheronuk> *xenial
<tsimonq2> Zesty
<acheronuk> weird, as that was ok the other day
<acheronuk> let me have a look :)
#kubuntu-devel 2016-11-13
<acheronuk> this? https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/akonadi-calendar-tools/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<acheronuk> that is the whole of the old kdepim deps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Did you ever resolve that or no?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Maybe it just needs a rebuild?
<acheronuk> resolve what?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> KDE PIM mess
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Or was that Akonadi you were doing?
<acheronuk> mostly.
<acheronuk> some of the old kdepim build deps won't exist or will have changed
<acheronuk> saying that, pbuilder just resolved them ok
<acheronuk> lets see if KCI/LP can
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/11187882
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/23/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #20: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/20/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So would have been resolved by the nightly
<acheronuk> when was your result from then?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #134: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #104: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/104/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I didn't do it locally
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/5/
<acheronuk> when from?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Shoot
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Failed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Huh?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll fix this up
<acheronuk> I've been fixing up the PIM dep chain over the last few days, prodding on build during the day.
<acheronuk> plus the nightly ran
<acheronuk> and LP would outretry on dep waits as well
<acheronuk> *autoretry
<acheronuk> so between those most deps should now be there. or buildable
<acheronuk> but you'll need to work out what build deps each split package needs. and reduce each packages back to just what the one needs.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #234: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/234/
<acheronuk> though you doubtless have that in mind to do once they build :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #155: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #24: STILL FAILING in 1 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/24/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll fix up akonadi-calendar-tools
<acheronuk> Neon already have them working I think, so if really stuck you could look there
<tsimonq2> Gracias
<acheronuk> but to learn, that obviously is the last option
<tsimonq2> ofc
<tsimonq2> (fixed spectacle by adding an optional dep)
<acheronuk> what dep?
<tsimonq2> uhhhhh purpose I think
<acheronuk> thought so
 * mamarley seems to remember that yanking in all of Telepathy...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<acheronuk> mamarley: that was what I was about to say
<acheronuk> we had it, then deliberately removed it 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #235: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/235/
<acheronuk> for that reason
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #156: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #25: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/25/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Even as a build dep?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/6/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So should I have not done that?
<mamarley> That's what I remember.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I shall have a look in the morning in a VM, see what it pulls in
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And it's just kubuntu_unstable, so it's easy to revert if I did mess up. ;)
<acheronuk> spectacle now deps on ibkf5purpose5 (>= 1.0~rc1), libkf5purposewidgets5
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, yep
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not every 'optional' build dep is something we want to add. ther are ways of silencing the KCI moaning on ones you don't want, but you use taht sparingly, as easy to forget it's been done, and maybe the dep does become somthing to enable later and you would then miss it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> qtquick1-5-dev (>= 5.4.0~)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's on akonadiconsole
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk ^^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/7/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, that is something that was deleted from Yakkety archive just before release
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So we delete it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I mean the dep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 9 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #263: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #17: FIXED in 7 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #126: FIXED in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #140: FIXED in 8 min 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/140/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: When you have a minute, could you please fix Marble's symbols in KCI? :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #1 for job iso_zesty_unstable_amd64
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project iso_zesty_unstable_amd64 build #1: FAILURE in 5.5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/iso_zesty_unstable_amd64/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #653: FAILURE in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/653/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_discover build #171: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_discover/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #139: FAILURE in 1 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #264: STILL FAILING in 1 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #877: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/877/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcoreaddons build #813: FIXED in 3 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcoreaddons/813/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_milou build #779: STILL FAILING in 1 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_milou/779/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-pa build #524: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-pa/524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #655: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/655/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #747: STILL FAILING in 1 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/747/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #966: STILL FAILING in 1 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/966/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1001: STILL FAILING in 3 min 28 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1001/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-integration build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-integration/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #928: STILL FAILING in 3 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/928/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #727: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/727/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #712: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/712/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: [23:52] <acheronuk> ok with me. but please if you start it off manually, don't make it too late. otherwise it may still be going through the day here
<acheronuk> [23:52] <acheronuk> and I want to do stuff as well
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: which part of the above did you miss ^^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #22: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #24: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdnssd build #115: ABORTED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdnssd/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #21: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol build #127: ABORTED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kremotecontrol/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #23: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #120: ABORTED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_juk build #25: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_juk/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #117: ABORTED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #19: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreversi build #123: ABORTED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreversi/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #163: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner build #24: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgoldrunner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #73: ABORTED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_analitza build #21: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_analitza/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #7: ABORTED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #17: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konquest build #121: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konquest/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lskat build #71: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lskat/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data build #21: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeedu-data/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmag build #24: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmag/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #118: ABORTED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #68: ABORTED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers build #12: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscd build #24: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscd/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksudoku build #123: ABORTED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksudoku/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer build #21: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #41: ABORTED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #22: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-dev-utils/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkipi build #89: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkipi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkface build #23: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkface/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #24: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #149: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin build #24: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksaneplugin/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdcraw build #197: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdcraw/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #258: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #25: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #7: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #118: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_jovie build #25: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_jovie/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #88: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #10: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #113: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #182: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #24: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdecoration build #23: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdecoration/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmix build #24: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmix/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkface build #46: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkface/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #121: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kqtquickcharts/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #149: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdgantt2 build #102: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdgantt2/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #16: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #25: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #11: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #10: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #212: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_peruse build #15: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_peruse/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #294: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kspaceduel build #24: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kspaceduel/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkdcraw build #22: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkdcraw/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-php build #12: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-php/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkexiv2 build #21: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkexiv2/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers build #12: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #118: ABORTED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmousetool build #71: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmousetool/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #22: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_analitza build #223: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_analitza/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #21: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers build #12: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kspaceduel build #118: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kspaceduel/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #23: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-runtime build #52: ABORTED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-runtime/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #19: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #22: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers build #13: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscd build #118: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscd/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mplayerthumbs build #75: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mplayerthumbs/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #297: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdeedu build #109: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdeedu/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers build #13: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-strigi-analyzers/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #123: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdev-python build #16: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdev-python/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data build #297: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksudoku build #24: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksudoku/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #47: ABORTED in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #25: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-runtime build #268: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-runtime/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam build #231: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #62: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #48: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #54: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #7: ABORTED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #119: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin build #78: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksaneplugin/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapidox build #159: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapidox/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkexiv2 build #177: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkexiv2/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kubrick build #118: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kubrick/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #190: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #267: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #335: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils build #118: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-dev-utils/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeedu-data build #107: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeedu-data/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_palapeli build #72: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_palapeli/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime build #275: ABORTED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-runtime/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-grub build #192: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-grub/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel build #68: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kspaceduel/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sweeper build #126: ABORTED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sweeper/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kuser build #83: ABORTED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kuser/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmouth build #119: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmouth/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kuser build #84: ABORTED in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kuser/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #236: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #157: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #26: STILL FAILING in 1 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #158: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #237: STILL FAILING in 1 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #27: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/27/
<santa_> good morning everyone
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: sorry for the silence yesterday, I needed to take some time off
<santa_> acheronuk, tsimonq2: that being said, I would like to start the day proposing changing what we have in this channel topic with a link to this: https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Versions
<acheronuk> morning santa_ 
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> (Photo, 794x520) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/nzhAP7TJ/file_1162.jpg
<acheronuk> santa_: hmmm. not sure about that. I know not many people bother to read the topic, but it is there sorta in your face to say what versions we have. people are even less likely to click through?
<acheronuk> maybe a halfway house? still highlight what we have in dev release and staging, as this is the dev channel after all? 
<santa_> acheronuk: we can do that, yes, the main reason I wanted to maintain that wiki page is that it gives us a good overview of what we have and what needs updating
<santa_> so, well yes, we can keep that wiki page as "working notes" for us, and highlight in the topic what we consider more important, like you suggest
<acheronuk> sounds reasonable
<santa_> so ... proposal for the new topic?
<acheronuk> drat. what I proposed would make it just as long, as the backports would just get replaced by Z-Staging
<santa_> anyway the irc topic isn't that important, but the fact that we have now a proper way to track the versions of our stuff and see what needs to be updated
<acheronuk> santa_: looks like simon bumped the frameworks deps to 5.27 while doing his merges. that ok?
<santa_> not really
<santa_> acheronuk: package example? (anyway I think it does no harm as long as we don't push plasma before frameworks)
<acheronuk> I thought the were deliberately left a few versions lower for compatibility, but we may not hit that isse if we keep our versions together
<acheronuk> santa_: e.g.https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kscreenlocker/commit/?id=e66562791a91c52de89b576b942df2647975937e
<acheronuk> santa_: debian have 5.18. we *had* 5.24. simon subbed in 5.27
<santa_> acheronuk: because he didn't update his KA clone, anyway, not important, let's ignore it for now and focus on more important stuff
<santa_> but thanks for pointing out, it's good to be aware of that :)
<acheronuk> santa_: yep. just wanted to check. in case it had some consequence I was unaware of
<acheronuk> mamarley: got 5.8.3 sorted here by removing plasma then re-installing. it worked fine in a VM upgrade, so just some quirk on this machine I think
<santa_> acheronuk: fyi I have added some stuff on top on yours @ libkscreen
<santa_> just uploaded the ppa4 version
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #238: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #159: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #28: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/28/
<acheronuk> santa_: np :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kactivitymanagerd build #265: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kactivitymanagerd/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #239: STILL FAILING in 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #160: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libkscreen build #29: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libkscreen/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdeplasma-addons build #878: FIXED in 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdeplasma-addons/878/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #140: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdesdk-thumbnailers/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwin build #1002: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwin/1002/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_milou build #780: STILL FAILING in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_milou/780/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdiamond build #654: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdiamond/654/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #929: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/929/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-pa build #525: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-pa/525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #656: STILL FAILING in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/656/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #967: STILL FAILING in 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/967/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-integration build #218: STILL FAILING in 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-integration/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_print-manager build #748: FIXED in 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_print-manager/748/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #28: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #24: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #19: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-pa build #526: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-pa/526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-sdk build #657: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-sdk/657/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-desktop build #930: FIXED in 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-desktop/930/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-integration build #219: FIXED in 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-integration/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #122: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #17: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #27: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #968: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/968/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #42: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/42/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Mm what happen to Clive stepping back?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, huh?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> He has sent 2 emails
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> To KC
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, Tidying up remaining issues I guess
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/19/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Pretty much
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> One was about our uploader issue
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #23: FAILURE in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #24: STILL FAILING in 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #43: FAILURE in 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #30: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #25: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #14: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #44: STILL FAILING in 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #969: FAILURE in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/969/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #970: STILL FAILING in 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/970/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpackage build #161: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpackage/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #971: STILL FAILING in 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/971/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_plasma-workspace build #972: FIXED in 20 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_plasma-workspace/972/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_milou build #781: FIXED in 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_milou/781/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #44: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #45: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers build #8: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdenetwork-strigi-analyzers/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #45: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #46: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #26: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #46: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #47: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/47/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Apologies, I didn't see how late it was when I pressed the button.
<tsimonq2> At least it's settled down by now. :)
<tsimonq2> sgclark: You around to upload bugfixes?
<tsimonq2> Just two packages I think.
<sgclark> I would like to get human... I have been bashing my head agaian code for two days and frazzled. They have to be reviewed...
<sgclark> please
<tsimonq2> Huh?
<tsimonq2> sgclark: I'm not understanding what you are saying.
<sgclark> I need a break.............
<tsimonq2> I got that part.
<tsimonq2> (from #kde-neon)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Review the packages first I think she means
<tsimonq2> Ok
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: FYI. weekly maintenance on LP is on Sun morning UK time, where the scheduler goes AWOL, so build started too late are bound to fail
<sgclark> yeah Aaron is correct
<sgclark> I do not randomly upload stuff.
<tsimonq2> So should I start the nightly again acheronuk?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: let it start normally tonight
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ok.
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: sgclark now has a job that depends on being a good/responsible -dev. so while she was great at being careful before, that is extra crucial now. as what you upload reflects on you
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: I don't have a Kubuntu install around. Could you please add ppa:tsimonq2/kde-bug-372300 ? It should fix KDE bug 372300 and we were told to do that on the kde-distro-packagers list. We need this fix backported.
<ubottu> KDE bug 372300 in plugins "Ark can't open RAR file" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372300
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=372300#c2
<ubottu> KDE bug 372300 in plugins "Ark can't open RAR file" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<acheronuk> I can test later
<tsimonq2> Cool thanksd
<tsimonq2> *thanks
<ahoneybun> wxl: so I had to restart znc lol
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: someone sent a patch for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kmahjongg/+bug/1634250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1634250 in kmahjongg (Ubuntu) "KMahjongg: dependency missing to kdegames-mahjongg-data-kf5" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ahoneybun> could you walk me though how to apply it maybe so I can test it>
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll let acheronuk do that. ;)
<ahoneybun> I just saw that Debian Sid has the dep there
<ahoneybun> so just a merge would fix it I think'
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/uJpxpmzD/file_1174.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Jenkins stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> XD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No I don't think the merge is needed
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Unless it's our regular merge
<ahoneybun> well it's missing that data-kf5 package on our end
<ahoneybun> also the old data one as well
<ahoneybun> for 14.04 support we need it as well
<ahoneybun> well maybe not I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kirigami build #90: FAILURE in 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kirigami/90/
<santa_> acheronuk: RE kwin libs Breaks/Replaces probably they aren't needed for us
<santa_> however I will try to talk with martin about that issue
<santa_> hmmm
<santa_> nevermind
<acheronuk> ok :P
<santa_> I have checked the file naming of the libs and it seems it's not incnvenient for the packaging
<santa_> a bit weird, but we won't need Breaks/Replaces
<santa_> acheronuk: libfoo8 and libfoo9 not being co-installable is an evil thing, keep that in mind ;)
<acheronuk> I guess unless there is some weird mess up, kwin will just find the right functions from the right version no matter what
<santa_> yes
<santa_> btw
<santa_> tsimonq2: ping
<santa_> I think I will stage fw 5.27 and plasma 5.8.3 for yakkety and xenial soon
<santa_> unless you have something to object
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hiu
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I wanted to do it... :/
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: dget and unpack the source. add the patch and, to the series (i.e) quilt etc. dch a new changelog. build the source. upload to your ppa
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_ ^
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that is just building the sources
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hm?
<santa_> tsimonq2: so let me test the dist-upgrades on zesty and lets split the work? frameworks for me plasma for you (or viceversa if you prefer)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Vice versa. :P
<santa_> ok, framewors for you and plasma for me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yup
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How do I do this?
<santa_> do you have a container?
<acheronuk> santa_: have you sorted a way to correct the changelog trailers when doing that?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ...yes, santa_?
<santa_> acheronuk: not important right now since the trailer is going to be overriden by gbp-ppa, but I will, it's very easy
<santa_> tsimonq2: ok so I would like to watch you building the frameworks sources
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 2202, santa_
<santa_> tsimonq2: I'm in see the shell
<acheronuk> santa_: they should be corrected so the final build source to give to the uploader has the correct person. at the moment they were not changed, so most things are set to you from when you did the VCS update
<santa_> acheronuk: I think I know this the pseudo-convention
<santa_> s/this//
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: mind if I pop in?
<acheronuk> are you on BBB as well?
<santa_> not me
<santa_> but I can get in
<santa_> hmm, just spotted a small KA glitch
<acheronuk> what?
<acheronuk> lol @ 'pseudo convention'
<acheronuk> santa_ tsimonq2 https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2016-November/010890.html
<santa_> if you think that will improve the thing, go ahead
<acheronuk> santa_: that in reply to the KCI email?
<santa_> yes
<acheronuk> santa_: ok, so probably need a couple more thumbs up and an ok form the KC before changing that
<acheronuk> santa_: ok, you are staging backport builds?
<acheronuk> I missed the beginning command
<acheronuk> for some reason I though you meant archive uploads.
 * acheronuk is tired
<santa_> we will repeat that probably I found a minor bug in the ppa suffix guessing and I'm fixing it
<acheronuk> ack
<santa_> tsimonq2, acheronuk: can we cancel and start again? I have fixed a small glitch and I would like to test the fix
<santa_> so we won't be bothered by the bug in question in the future
<acheronuk> fine here
<santa_> tsimonq2: can you ctrl+c it please?
<acheronuk> too late to bother now :P
<acheronuk> ummm. yes. ppa6 for xenial is not quite right!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I don't think it's a big deal?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> no, but may as well fix it for the future
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You have a fix, _santa?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *santa_
<santa_> yes, let's repeat with the fix
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as it does suggest, if you don't know better, that there have been previous uploads.
<santa_> but before anything let me clean the upload area
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Do what you need to do santa_. ;)
<santa_> tsimonq2: done, go ahead again please
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: So rerun that command?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hm?
<santa_> tsimonq2: yes
<acheronuk> santa_: so are the backports branches in git for xenial and yakkety to be updated? should we have fixes needed specific to those releases? 
<santa_> that's a good question, give me 5 mins to think
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, one thing I would suggest is creating an extra branch kubuntu_<dist>_backports_ppa. the reason is that we may have different stuff in our ppa's than in the archive backports because of Qt. what do you think?
<santa_> tsimonq2: btw in case you missed the conversation I have created this https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Versions
<santa_> because the topic info about versions is so confusing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> And I don't have access to that wiki
<santa_> we could move it to kubuntu wiki then
<santa_> with access I guess you mean for editing?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes
<santa_> if so I can also try to make my moves @ KDE so you would be able to edit
<santa_> acheronuk: what about you? can you edit that page?
<acheronuk> santa_: I guess that is true, and would be clearer. Would KCI pick up those branches and do anything odd with merges do you think?
<santa_> I don't think so
<acheronuk> just checking the page
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, I can edit
<santa_> o
<santa_> ok
<santa_> tsimonq2: do you have an identity.kde.org account?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes, but I'm locked out of the wiki
<acheronuk> santa_: KCI merges seem to do "kubuntu_#{series}_backports", so I guess one with a suffix would not be included
<santa_> there's also an issue with that, maybe not allways is good to merge from backports branches
<acheronuk> it's archive to backports I think
<santa_> hmm ok
<acheronuk> hmm also archive | backports -> stable | unstable (yakkety) 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So santa_, am I clear to upload?
<acheronuk> which I don't *think* is an issue?
<santa_> acheronuk: ↑ upload? right now we built from kubuntu_yakkety_archive but I think that's gonna be ok
<santa_> * kubuntu_zesty_archive
<acheronuk> was going to say!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Either way, signing.
<santa_> we could merge/create the branches and repeat the thing
<acheronuk> if you have time, may be wise
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Now?
<acheronuk> or do a ppa2 once merged created?
<santa_> let me test here what happens with the merge first
<acheronuk> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_, acheronuk: Done signing, can I upload to backports landing?
<santa_> tsimonq2: let's repeat with the proper branches, sorry for the trouble
<santa_> acheronuk: ok? ↑
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ayyyyyyyy :/ ok... :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Can you fix?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/1/
<santa_> tsimonq2: let me do the xenial branch so you can proceed  the same way with yakkety
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @santa_, ok with me, I think
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #1: FAILURE in 1 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok santa_
<santa_> allright let's go to the container
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> WTF santa_
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> STOP
<acheronuk> now what?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_konqueror build #2: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_konqueror/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konqueror build #2: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konqueror/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #1: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_konqueror build #2: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_konqueror/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfind build #1: UNSTABLE in 9 min 24 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfind/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks build #1: UNSTABLE in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_keditbookmarks/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks build #1: UNSTABLE in 9 min 17 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_keditbookmarks/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks build #1: UNSTABLE in 9 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_keditbookmarks/1/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: What now?
<santa_> tsimonq2: see the do-all summary, it failed on kwayland again, so solve the conflict removing the extra line, this will put the file in sync with _zesty_archive
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfind build #2: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfind/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #2: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/2/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Now what, santa_?
<acheronuk> where are you up to? sorry I got sidetracked
<santa_> tsimonq2: lets clean the upload dir, then source build everything for xenial
<santa_> go ahead
<santa_> btw I'm doing the same in parallel for plasma
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So run what I have there?
<santa_> tsimonq2: yes, go ahead
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: the new kde-baseapps repos have no master branch
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Could you fix that then, acheronuk?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please?
<acheronuk> what should be used as the master ;)
<acheronuk> ? @ tsimonq2 ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Uhhhhhhhhhhhh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> idk?
<acheronuk> think and tell me tomorrow. we can see if we agree ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok ;) ;) ;) ;) ;)
<acheronuk> ok ;)^10
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> lol
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: Now I assume I check out yakkety_backports then build it for there?
<santa_> tsimonq2: yes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: Then I sign it locally, upload to backports landing, and git push both branches?
<acheronuk> backports landing?!?!
<santa_> tsimonq2: to staging
<santa_> then from there we could copy that to -landing
<santa_> then to the regular ppa
<acheronuk> are the new branchs done?
<santa_> yes but we have to pause the kci and push them
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh, ok.
<santa_> tsimonq2: is the kci paused already?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not yet.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You want to?
<santa_> nope
<santa_> but I need to push my stuff for plasma too
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Signing locally now
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #6 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<acheronuk> paused ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> WAIT, did you already push to the PPA?!?
 * acheronuk shuts eyes
<santa_> no, why?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> WAIT
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Wait until Frameworks is done building in the PPA'
<santa_> we can upload at the same time there is no porblem with that
<santa_> * problem
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ...YES!
<santa_> and what is it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Unless you explicitly bumped deps, the goal is to build Plasma against Framework 5.27./
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Let's not do half and half!
<santa_> there is something called binary compatibility
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So what?
<santa_> so there is no problem usually
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ...but let's not
<santa_> why not?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :( :( :( I need to build this all again
<acheronuk> can anyone confirm/+1 this? or whatever you need to do? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/purpose/+bug/1641315
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641315 in purpose (Ubuntu) "Sync purpose 1.1-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> My local connection timed out and I don't know which ones I signed and which ones I didn't
<acheronuk> we will need a new purpose so plasma doesn't get stuck in staging via liqalculate dep
<acheronuk> *stuck in proposed I mean
<acheronuk> if/when it is uploaded
<santa_> tsimonq2: maybe resigning will do the thing, I don't expect the ones who were already signed to be double-signed, but if you are unsure you can just check a changes file which was already signed
<acheronuk> signing again *should* completely replace a previous one
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Too late
<acheronuk> lol. Should have called that bug "we need a new purpose!"
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #18: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #23: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #10: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #990: SUCCESS in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/990/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #7: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #7: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #7: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #7: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #7: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kasync build #8: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kasync/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #7: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #7: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #7: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #7: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #77: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #58: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #133: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #58: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #95: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #106: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #78: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #59: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #134: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #162: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #59: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #82: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #8: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kasync build #9: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kasync/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knetwalk build #8: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knetwalk/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #83: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreport build #75: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreport/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_syndication build #8: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_syndication/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #8: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #8: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_keditbookmarks build #8: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_keditbookmarks/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalgebra build #8: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalgebra/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #19: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #24: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #11: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #150: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-contacts/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #153: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #69: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #119: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #106: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #81: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #110: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #91: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #127: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #202: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #82: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #200: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #107: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #200: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-runtime/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #7: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #84: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #122: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #90: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #91: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #115: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #109: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #115: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #125: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #126: STILL FAILING in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #60: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #50: UNSTABLE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ki18n build #151: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ki18n/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #6: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #96: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kconfigwidgets/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #7: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1886: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1886/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1886: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1886/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1886: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1886/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #81 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #81: ABORTED in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #108: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #8: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #114: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #7: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #8: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #8: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #87: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #96: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #8: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #151: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #91: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #7: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #79: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #109: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #8: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #101: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #7: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #8: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #470: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #477: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #132: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #489: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #8: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #97: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #520: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #415: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #496: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #533: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/533/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #479: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #460: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/460/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #466: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #448: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/448/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #109: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #115: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #8: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #471: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #478: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #490: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/490/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #521: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #416: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #497: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #534: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/534/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #461: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #480: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/480/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #467: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #449: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/449/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #483: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/9/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #428: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #8: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #6: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #484: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #429: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #51: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #471: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #83: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #472: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #8: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #436: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #398: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #6: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #464: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #9: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #477: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #5: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #66: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #356: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #320: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #443: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/443/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #412: FAILURE in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #487: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/487/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #415: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #520: FAILURE in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #500: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #474: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/474/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #404: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #7: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #7: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #399: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #437: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdoctools build #52: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdoctools/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #478: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/478/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #357: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #321: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #444: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #413: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #416: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/416/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #488: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/488/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #521: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/521/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #501: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #475: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/475/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #430: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #405: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #71: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #57: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #67: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #75: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #71: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #465: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #389: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #389: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #7: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #511: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/511/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #135: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #7: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #7: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #431: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #390: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #404: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #512: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/512/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #80: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #85: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #390: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #111: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #8: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #427: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #405: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #7: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #421: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #428: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #454: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #422: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #8: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #59: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #455: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/455/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #456: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #505: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/505/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #7: FAILURE in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #117: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #506: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/506/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #457: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/457/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #461: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #458: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #118: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #462: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #75: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #7: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #11: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #6: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #8: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #65: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #80: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #459: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/459/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #5: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #81: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #453: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #7: FAILURE in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #12: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #62: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kservice build #129: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kservice/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #454: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #564: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiconthemes build #63: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiconthemes/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #565: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/565/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #201: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #114: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #202: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #156: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #542: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/542/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #157: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #543: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #8: STILL FAILING in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #6: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #515: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/515/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #78: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #7: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #516: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/516/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #5: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #543: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #6: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #128: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #544: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #6: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1887: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1887/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1887: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1887/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1887: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1887/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #10: STILL FAILING in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #25: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #20: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #12: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/12/
 * acheronuk watches amarok
<IrcsomeBot> * tsimonq2 watches acheronuk watch amarok
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: Qt all done?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Stalled on slow autopkgtesters
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #116: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #502: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #77: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #11: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/11/
 * acheronuk kick the publisher
<acheronuk> *kicks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #566: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/566/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #11: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #21: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #26: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #13: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/13/
<clivejo> can't get it to actually play music :/
<acheronuk> what's wrong? when I did a local build, could not connect to a db
<clivejo> no idea :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #158: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/158/
<clivejo> window loads, try to open a song
<clivejo> and nothing
 * acheronuk grabs the deb
<clivejo> seems to be db error
<acheronuk> won't install outside KCI anyway. and still wanting kde4 deps
<acheronuk> sure it will get there
<acheronuk> Depends: amarok-common (= ${source:Version}),
<acheronuk>          amarok-utils (= ${binary:Version}),
<acheronuk>          libqtscript4-core,
<acheronuk>          libqtscript4-gui,
<acheronuk>          libqtscript4-network,
<acheronuk>          libqtscript4-sql,
<acheronuk>          libqtscript4-uitools,
<acheronuk>          libqtscript4-xml,
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #8: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #159: STILL FAILING in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #203: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #8: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #204: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #10: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #10: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #9: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #9: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #14: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #12: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #10: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #7: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #9: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #11: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #8: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #10: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #10: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #16: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #10: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #15: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #8: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #12: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #10: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #10: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #10: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #10: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #11: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #11: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #9: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #11: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #10: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #11: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #10: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #9: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #9: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #9: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #9: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #9: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #11: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #10: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/10/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #11: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #10: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #991: SUCCESS in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/991/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #100: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #37: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #119: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #72: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #85: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #68: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_filelight build #139: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_filelight/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #141: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmplot build #135: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmplot/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #112: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #131: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfloppy build #79: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfloppy/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #99: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #96: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #64: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #147: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #8: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #130: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjumpingcube build #108: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjumpingcube/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #175: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #103: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblocks build #106: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblocks/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinfocenter build #158: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinfocenter/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #95: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_muon build #87: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_muon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #115: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #141: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #140: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #97: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #132: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgamma5 build #152: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgamma5/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #147: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #81: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #159: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #95: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #112: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #50: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #81: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_step build #145: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_step/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_user-manager build #173: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_user-manager/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #90: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #67: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #113: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #117: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #45: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #151: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #103: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #89: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #111: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfloppy build #146: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfloppy/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #118: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #124: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #96: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #130: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #125: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #128: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #111: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #138: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #41: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbruch build #67: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbruch/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #104: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #97: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #165: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #137: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #100: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #139: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #96: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #116: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #89: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #81: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #82: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #8: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgeography build #66: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgeography/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #174: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #126: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #102: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #100: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #96: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qtcurve build #110: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qtcurve/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #148: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #55: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #143: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #95: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #96: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #128: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #165: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #154: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #59: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #114: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #136: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #109: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #84: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #135: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #132: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #103: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #165: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #58: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #98: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #98: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #124: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #146: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #107: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #51: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #99: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #130: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #124: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #149: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #127: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #82: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #36: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #104: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #147: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #115: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #93: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #128: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #125: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khelpcenter build #146: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khelpcenter/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #136: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kig build #49: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kig/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #132: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #172: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #92: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #100: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #83: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #78: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-utils build #135: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-utils/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #161: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #109: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #111: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #72: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #100: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #54: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #133: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #128: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #130: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #64: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #164: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #141: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #109: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #74: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #83: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #156: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #146: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #140: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #126: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #126: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #145: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #56: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #131: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #144: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kturtle build #78: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kturtle/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #110: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #107: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #77: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #143: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #129: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjumpingcube build #109: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjumpingcube/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #154: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_muon build #88: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_muon/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #142: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #119: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #82: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #96: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmplot build #136: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmplot/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #148: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #104: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinfocenter build #159: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinfocenter/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #176: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rsibreak build #143: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rsibreak/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblocks build #107: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblocks/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgamma5 build #153: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgamma5/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #133: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #148: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #116: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #113: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_step build #146: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_step/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #118: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #119: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qtcurve build #111: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qtcurve/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_user-manager build #174: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_user-manager/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #91: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #90: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfloppy build #147: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfloppy/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #152: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #99: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #147: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #131: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #166: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #125: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #115: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #105: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #126: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #148: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #100: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #150: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #129: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khelpcenter build #147: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khelpcenter/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #137: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #118: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #162: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #133: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kig build #50: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kig/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #91: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #15: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #165: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #145: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfloppy build #80: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfloppy/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #131: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #65: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #38: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kturtle build #79: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kturtle/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #78: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #108: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-stash build #69: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-stash/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapptemplate build #142: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapptemplate/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #136: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_filelight build #140: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_filelight/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #111: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #73: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #157: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #132: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #96: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #100: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #120: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #101: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #98: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #8: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #113: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #132: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #97: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #68: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #141: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #144: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #130: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #160: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #82: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #96: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #155: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #105: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #51: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rsibreak build #144: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rsibreak/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #46: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #104: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #125: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #162: FAILURE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #114: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #112: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #131: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #97: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #129: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #42: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #112: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #101: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #120: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #98: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #166: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #140: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #90: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #108: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #134: FAILURE in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #125: FAILURE in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #96: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #97: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #126: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbruch build #68: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbruch/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #105: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #149: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #117: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #83: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #82: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgeography build #67: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgeography/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #127: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #101: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #103: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #136: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #110: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #97: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #60: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #144: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #96: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #99: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #59: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #129: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rsibreak build #8: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rsibreak/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #56: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #155: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #85: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #175: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #104: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #139: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #97: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #52: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #108: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #125: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #166: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #138: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #37: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #83: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #94: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #137: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #129: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #52: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #8: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #116: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #8: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #8: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #128: STILL FAILING in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #133: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #8: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #8: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #8: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #8: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #8: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwrited build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwrited/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #8: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #10: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #179: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #8: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #93: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #10: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #8: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #8: FAILURE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #101: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #84: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-utils build #136: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-utils/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #131: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #134: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #79: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #173: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #112: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #73: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #55: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #101: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #135: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #129: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #65: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #110: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #110: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #142: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #146: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #141: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #127: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #8: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #127: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #130: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #8: FAILURE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #8: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #57: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #95: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #58: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #75: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #92: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #137: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #118: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #84: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #147: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rsibreak build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rsibreak/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcharselect build #9: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcharselect/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #119: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #119: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #84: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #86: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #83: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamoso build #44: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamoso/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #11: FAILURE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #128: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #116: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #142: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #163: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #9: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_artikulate build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_artikulate/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #10: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #89: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #8: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #8: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #8: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #8: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #8: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #10: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #10: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #8: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #140: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #9: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #9: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #8: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #9: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #180: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #8: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #8: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #8: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #8: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #8: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #8: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #8: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #8: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #8: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #77: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #13: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #8: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #9: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #8: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #8: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #18: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #9: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #8: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #9: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #8: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #8: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #8: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #8: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #180: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #8: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #8: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #9: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #9: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #8: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #8: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #8: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #8: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #8: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #8: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #8: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #8: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #8: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #8: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdebugsettings build #9: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdebugsettings/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #9: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #9: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #9: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #11: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #8: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #9: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #9: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #9: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #9: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #9: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #9: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #90: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #141: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #8: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #8: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #8: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #8: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lokalize build #9: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lokalize/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #8: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #9: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #9: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #9: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #87: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #119: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #8: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #9: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #8: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #9: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #96: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #85: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #70: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #129: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #78: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #12: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #96: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kturtle build #8: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kturtle/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #8: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #8: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #8: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kholidays build #8: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kholidays/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #8: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #9: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #8: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #8: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #120: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #117: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #8: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #53: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #8: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #59: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #75: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #84: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #9: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #9: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #8: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamoso build #45: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamoso/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #8: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #8: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #9: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #9: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #9: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #123: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #9: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #9: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksystemlog build #9: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksystemlog/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #10: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #9: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #9: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #9: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #9: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #9: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #9: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_artikulate build #9: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_artikulate/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #9: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #9: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #8: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #9: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #11: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #9: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #10: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #9: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #143: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #9: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #8: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #9: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #9: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #9: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #11: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #11: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #10: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #123: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #8: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #9: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #11: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #10: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #9: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #9: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #10: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #9: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #9: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khelpcenter build #9: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khelpcenter/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #10: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #181: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #9: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #9: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #10: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #8: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-gdrive build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-gdrive/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #9: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #8: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #9: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #64: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #99: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #8: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #9: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #9: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #53: STILL FAILING in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kholidays build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kholidays/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #9: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kturtle build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kturtle/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #104: FAILURE in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_purpose build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_purpose/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #105: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #10: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #8: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #9: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #135: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #104: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #9: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #8: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #8: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #10: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #8: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #163: FAILURE in 8 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #9: STILL FAILING in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #8: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #11: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #10: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #11: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #8: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #9: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #122: FAILURE in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #9: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #124: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_purpose build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_purpose/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #10: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #13: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #9: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #65: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #8: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #141: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #152: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #164: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #111: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #128: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #11: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #123: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #147: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #9: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #9: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #153: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #8: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #8: UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #159: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #8: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #8: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #148: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #94: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #120: FAILURE in 7 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #8: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #263: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #9: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #160: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #131: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #15: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #264: STILL FAILING in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #8: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #9: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #9: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #10: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #9: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #8: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #12: FAILURE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #201: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdev-php build #9: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdev-php/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #202: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #13: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #104: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #11: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #96: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #8: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #9: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #7: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #8: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #7: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #11: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #10: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #5: ABORTED in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #91: FAILURE in 2 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #107: FAILURE in 4 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #355: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #17: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rsibreak build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rsibreak/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #356: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rsibreak build #11: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rsibreak/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamera build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamera/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kteatime build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kteatime/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcron build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcron/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #10: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plymouth-kcm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #10: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #10: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-dev-utils/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapptemplate build #11: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapptemplate/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_svgpart build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_svgpart/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkomparediff2 build #12: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkomparediff2/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmag build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmag/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dragon build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dragon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #10: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #18: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-nm build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-nm/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkeduvocdocument/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ffmpegthumbs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krdc build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krdc/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kinfocenter build #12: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kinfocenter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktimer build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktimer/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_filelight build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_filelight/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcachegrind build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcachegrind/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcompactdisc/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdf build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdf/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdav build #10: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdav/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmplot build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmplot/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_smb4k build #10: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_smb4k/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #108: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #203: STILL FAILING in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #10: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_artikulate build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_artikulate/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #12: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kross-interpreters build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kross-interpreters/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgamma5 build #12: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgamma5/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kio-extras build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kio-extras/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfind build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfind/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkcddb build #10: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkcddb/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #10: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #10: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cervisia build #10: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cervisia/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libktorrent build #10: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libktorrent/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #12: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kactivitymanagerd/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #10: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfloppy build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfloppy/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_step build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_step/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdenlive build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdenlive/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #111: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #11: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #10: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #62: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers build #10: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-providers/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #88: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #85: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #73: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #10: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #93: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #10: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #204: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #10: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwalletmanager build #11: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwalletmanager/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiten build #10: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiten/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwave build #10: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwave/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kturtle build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kturtle/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins build #10: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin-plugins/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #11: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_minuet build #10: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_minuet/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #10: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-approver build #10: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-approver/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_rocs build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_rocs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okteta build #11: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okteta/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontactinterface build #10: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontactinterface/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konsole build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konsole/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktouch build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktouch/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #10: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #10: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kig build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kig/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-sdk build #12: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-sdk/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #10: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #10: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #10: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #12: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdialog build #10: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdialog/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #15: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_drkonqi build #10: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_drkonqi/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #10: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #11: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktorrent build #11: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktorrent/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #10: NOW UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #59: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_purpose build #11: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_purpose/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #17: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klettres build #10: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klettres/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_marble build #12: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_marble/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #86: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #78: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #103: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #98: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #89: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #126: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #137: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #94: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #62: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_dolphin build #10: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_dolphin/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #64: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantleetheme build #10: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantleetheme/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpimtextedit build #13: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpimtextedit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #11: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #11: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalcore build #11: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalcore/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krita build #13: FIXED in 1 hr 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krita/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals build #10: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-common-internals/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #73: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #90: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #81: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #91: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #11: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #10: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_baloo-widgets build #10: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_baloo-widgets/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #17: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #113: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #13: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #11: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #119: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #10: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #81: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kholidays build #10: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kholidays/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #14: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration build #10: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccounts-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #160: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #15: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #11: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #11: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-python build #9: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-python/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdev-php build #9: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdev-php/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #81: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #116: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #153: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #134: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #14: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #11: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #82: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #66: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #77: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #60: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #61: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/61/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #119: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #564: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/564/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #15: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #18: FAILURE in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #145: FAILURE in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #80: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #161: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi build #19: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi build #565: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi/565/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi build #16: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #129: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1888: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1888/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1888: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1888/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1888: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1888/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #82 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_rsibreak build #145: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_rsibreak/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_rsibreak build #12: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_rsibreak/12/
<mamarley> ^Something getting staged?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #82: ABORTED in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/82/
<clivejo> mamarley: plasma 5.11.3 I think
<mamarley> Cool!
<acheronuk> mamarley: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/plasma
<acheronuk> for bionic ^^^
<mamarley> acheronuk: Any reason why it is going there and not the normal staging PPA?
<acheronuk> mamarley: did frameworks in there early, but not in main ppa in case tarballs got respun
<mamarley> Ah, OK.
<acheronuk> so now found I needed to do plasma in the same place
<acheronuk> once I'm sure tarball respins are unlikely, I'll copy over
 * mamarley adds yet another PPA to his system.
<acheronuk> I really hate having to rename tarballs to say 5.40.0a, as a kde -dev needed a last minute fix in them
<mamarley> No problem.  I already have 20-some PPAs set up, adding another isn't going to hurt. :)
<clivejo> I am really liking falkon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #102: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #91: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #164: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #5: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #126: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #9: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #130: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #90: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #173: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #12: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #421: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/421/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #12: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #103: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #165: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #176: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #86: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #19: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #131: STILL FAILING in 6 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #126: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #74: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #79: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #50: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #174: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #422: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #92: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #101: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #167: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #68: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #50: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #113: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #161: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #113: STILL FAILING in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #79: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #127: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #60: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #145: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #99: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #11: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #142: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #96: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #98: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #47: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #47: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #42: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #13: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #163: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #33: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgamma5 build #154: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgamma5/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #167: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #166: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-cli-tools/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #150: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #14: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-sdk build #83: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-sdk/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_user-manager build #175: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_user-manager/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #110: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #11: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinfocenter build #160: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinfocenter/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #80: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #47: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #48: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-nm build #177: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-nm/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #82: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #13: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #389: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #6: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #177: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #87: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #132: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #85: FAILURE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #20: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #127: STILL FAILING in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #75: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #168: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #80: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #51: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #75: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #146: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #48: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #102: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #143: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #151: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #49: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #162: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #100: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #62: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_systemsettings build #174: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_systemsettings/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-gtk-config build #140: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-gtk-config/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_drkonqi build #52: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_drkonqi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bluedevil build #181: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bluedevil/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_sddm-kcm build #156: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_sddm-kcm/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #167: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kactivitymanagerd/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #169: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #319: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #9: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #170: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #95: FAILURE in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #168: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #104: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #142: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #320: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #390: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #81: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #122: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #46: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #165: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #59: FAILURE in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #78: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/78/
<qbsd> update to 17.10 and just watch kmai/akonadi crap going straight downhill. This "Google Account" is broken. There was an error while trying to process the request: userActionFinished error: 2 is you try and configure it in system settings. Try and set up a receive account in Kmail and it automatically selects auth 'Gmail' and greys out the setting so I can't change it manually
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #169: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/169/
<qbsd> Does *ANYONE* test this stuff before calling it RELEASE? Do I really have to go back to 17.04 to get working Kmail again?
<qbsd> This 'Google Account' crap causes Kmail to hang at some point during the day and all it will do from that point forward is display "Retreiving Folder Contents" in all accounts
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/82/
<qbsd> DO I REALLY HAVE TO GO BACK TO 17.04 TO FIX THIS?
<qbsd> and yes, I'm officially pissed off
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #16: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #138: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #18: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #67: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #112: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #18: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #142: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #79: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #19: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #148: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #161: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #105: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #91: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #170: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/170/
<qbsd> so if I nslookup up the IP address for imap.gmail.com and use that instead when setting up the account it doesn't grey out the other settings and I can config it without being forced to use auth Gmail and greying out all options
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #17: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/17/
<qbsd> just have to accept the TLS cert. Let's see if it will stay up for a day and not hang with "Retrieving Folder Contents". Only way to deal with that is stop Kmail and start it again
<qbsd> I've been fighting with this ever since the 17.04 to 17.10 upgrade. If this doesn't make kmail useable I will Clonezilla back 17.04, I'm done with this
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #162: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #9: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #149: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #20: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #147: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #134: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #182: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #8: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/13/
<acheronuk> Riddell: weegie is 43/46 GB used on / , and that is after I cleared out some old build logs on home/kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #11: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #92: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #7: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #19: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #11: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #21: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #10: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #14: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #14: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #148: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #21: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #183: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #15: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #16: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #15: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #8: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #105: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #118: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #98: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #98: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #175: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libktorrent build #61: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libktorrent/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #115: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcharselect build #105: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcharselect/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #111: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgeography build #68: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgeography/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #98: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwalletmanager build #102: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwalletmanager/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #43: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbruch build #69: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbruch/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #99: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfloppy build #148: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfloppy/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kiriki build #101: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kiriki/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_picmi build #127: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_picmi/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #35: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #108: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksquares build #106: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksquares/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_killbots build #79: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_killbots/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #136: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksane build #130: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksane/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #83: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #176: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klickety build #149: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klickety/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kturtle build #80: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kturtle/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #143: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #115: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bomber build #92: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bomber/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #103: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #14: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #132: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #153: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfourinline build #91: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfourinline/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjumpingcube build #110: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjumpingcube/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #67: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #93: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #145: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kollision build #132: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kollision/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_katomic build #131: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_katomic/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_muon build #89: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_muon/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #143: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_granatier build #126: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_granatier/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_bovo build #116: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_bovo/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #121: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktuberling build #119: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktuberling/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblackbox build #134: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblackbox/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmines build #117: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmines/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qtcurve build #112: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qtcurve/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knetwalk build #105: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knetwalk/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #151: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdiamond build #114: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdiamond/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kig build #51: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kig/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #146: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #36: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #170: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khelpcenter build #148: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khelpcenter/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konsole build #149: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konsole/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_step build #147: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_step/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #113: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbounce build #112: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbounce/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-gdrive build #134: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-gdrive/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_labplot build #158: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_labplot/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knavalbattle build #148: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knavalbattle/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_konqueror build #97: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_konqueror/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #130: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblocks build #108: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblocks/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #100: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #128: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio-extras build #120: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio-extras/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kapman build #138: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kapman/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmplot build #137: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmplot/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #98: NOW UNSTABLE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #92: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #125: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadiconsole build #125: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadiconsole/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbreakout build #133: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbreakout/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #107: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkcompactdisc/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #171: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #97: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #132: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #110: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krdc build #137: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krdc/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kio-gdrive build #100: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kio-gdrive/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdialog build #109: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdialog/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #94: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_smb4k build #130: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_smb4k/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dragon build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dragon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-approver build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-approver/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #74: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #204: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_klines build #109: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_klines/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #136: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #121: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-python build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-python/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmplot build #101: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmplot/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdf build #132: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdf/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_dolphin-plugins build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_dolphin-plugins/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-dev-utils build #137: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-dev-utils/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfloppy build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfloppy/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konversation build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konversation/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktouch build #141: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktouch/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ffmpegthumbs/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdebugsettings build #93: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdebugsettings/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krfb build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krfb/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kruler build #98: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kruler/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdav build #133: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdav/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #144: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_filelight build #114: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_filelight/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamoso build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamoso/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwave build #130: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwave/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #58: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-nm build #147: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-nm/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcachegrind build #131: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcachegrind/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #27: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #104: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_latte-dock build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_latte-dock/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgamma5 build #115: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgamma5/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #120: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kross-interpreters build #132: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kross-interpreters/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #95: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmousetool build #47: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmousetool/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #128: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkcddb build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkcddb/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #91: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalc build #126: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalc/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konqueror build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konqueror/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmag build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmag/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapptemplate build #117: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapptemplate/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kamera build #130: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kamera/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_print-manager build #139: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_print-manager/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #53: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konsole build #106: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konsole/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdev-php build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdev-php/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #127: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #101: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #205: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #119: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdenlive build #138: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdenlive/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_minuet build #134: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_minuet/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lokalize build #120: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lokalize/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #143: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #102: FIXED in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_user-manager build #163: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_user-manager/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #129: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #85: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #94: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #82: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klettres build #138: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klettres/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfind build #106: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfind/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksystemlog build #128: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksystemlog/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #206: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #86: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #54: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #85: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkipi build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkipi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #83: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #100: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #79: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #98: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_krita build #164: FIXED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_krita/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #71: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkeduvocdocument/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #128: FIXED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okteta build #135: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okteta/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #88: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kde-cli-tools build #152: FIXED in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kde-cli-tools/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kteatime build #147: FIXED in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kteatime/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kinfocenter build #169: FIXED in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kinfocenter/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #102: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktnef build #98: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktnef/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #130: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #38: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_marble build #54: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_marble/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #74: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #132: FIXED in 2 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpimtextedit build #89: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpimtextedit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontactinterface build #121: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontactinterface/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantleetheme build #122: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantleetheme/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #106: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #178: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #107: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_calligra build #124: FIXED in 2 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_calligra/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #149: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #136: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #28: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #133: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #76: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #144: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-common-internals build #118: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-common-internals/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #124: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_incidenceeditor build #137: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_incidenceeditor/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #96: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #150: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #139: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #167: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaccounts-integration build #143: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaccounts-integration/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #111: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #99: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-notes build #91: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-notes/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #125: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #168: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #140: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktorrent build #106: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktorrent/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #18: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/18/
<valorie> nice to see some green again!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #101: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #124: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #125: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimap build #153: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimap/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #110: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksmtp build #43: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksmtp/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcalutils build #121: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcalutils/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #149: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/149/
<gsilvapt> Sorry for the offtopic but I'm out of ideas... Has anyone with an Android device got stuck in a boot sequence and could not enter recovery mode? I've tried all combinations possible, including the one the brand says it is the official one
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #18: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #66: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #10: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #94: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #11: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #154: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #184: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-mime build #98: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-mime/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #22: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmbox build #127: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmbox/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #15: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #22: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #156: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #88: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/88/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbruch build #926: FAILURE in 1 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbruch/926/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #265: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #992: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/992/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #971: UNSTABLE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/971/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #127: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #67: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #164: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #9: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #123: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #144: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #83: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #106: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #98: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi build #163: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #110: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1889: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1889/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1889: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1889/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1889: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1889/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, acheronuk, clivejo, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<acheronuk> please test plasma 5.11.3 for artful in backports-landing
<acheronuk> seems good here so far :)
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, ok, will give 5.11.3 a shot 
<soee> :D
<mamarley> acheronuk: I've been running it since yesterday.  It works great!
<acheronuk> mamarley: same here :)
<BluesKaj> yup, seems ok so far
<BluesKaj> haven't rebooted yet tho
<BluesKaj> plasma 5.11.3 seems fine so far 
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> kmail is broken again!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #207: STILL FAILING in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #177: STILL FAILING in 5 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #95: STILL FAILING in 6 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/95/
<blaze> why?
<clivejo> no idea!
<clivejo> kmail being kmail I guess
<blaze> No rule to make target 'src/org.kde.kmail.kmail.xml', needed by 'src/kontactplugin/kmail/kmailinterface.cpp'.  Stop
<blaze> how come?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #169: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #172: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/172/
<clivejo> There is an email on release ML about it
<clivejo> version of CMake or something
<blaze> ah, custom cmake modules
<clivejo> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=382809
<ubottu> KDE bug 382809 in general "Fails to build from source with cmake 3.9 - 16.12, 17.08 branches, & master" [Major,Unconfirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #208: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/96/
<clivejo> maybe it's time to upgrade my dinosaur of a system
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #70: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #93: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #81: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #141: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/141/
<mparillo> Smooth upgrade to Plasma 5.11.3. I used Discover to add back the checkmark to backports-landing, and smoothly upgraded. Then re-booted my VM and briefly tested successfully: Kinfocenter from krunner, and Dolphin, kate, System Monitor, System Settings, from the kicker Application Launcher.
<mparillo> One brief artifact of a grey line, and when hovering over the Dolphin item in my panel, the pop-up was huge, but I could not reliably replicate either.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, krunner no longer launches anything here and hasn't since 17.04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #173: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/173/
<BluesKaj> had to install root actions in dolphin services to edit files with root permissions 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #170: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #116: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #29: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/29/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie feel free to revert my last kmail commit if you want it to build ok on artful still
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> In the middle of updating!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> to late then!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #126: FIXED in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/126/
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yup
<IrcsomeBot1> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Bionic beavers for me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #30: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1890: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1890/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1890: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1890/
<mparillo> BluesKaj: You mean alt-F2 does not invoke krunner, or when you start typing into krunner, and pick something (say kinfocenter), nothing happens?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1890: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1890/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Plasma 5.11.3 working fine here on Intel hw.
<BluesKaj> Darin Miller does krunner launch files or apps on your system
<BluesKaj> ?
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: does on mine
<clivejo> works on mine too
<clivejo> acheronuk: is akonadi broken on KCI?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> no idea
<clivejo> says Akonadia PIM service is not operational
<clivejo> has a lovely "Details" button which does F all
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> still have no idea why you try to use PIM from unstable 🙄
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I'm amazed it ever works
<clivejo> humm
<clivejo> db issues
<clivejo> seems to be from I installed mysql server to try and get amarok working
<mamarley> The dependency on MySQL is the primary reason I don't use Akonadi-based stuff or Amarok anymore.  That's what SQLite is for.
<clivejo> grrrr
 * clivejo kicks akonadi
<clivejo> grrr
<clivejo> finally got it to load
<valorie> I'm happy to report that the latest Falkon is exceeding my expectations
<valorie> working with myheritage site, which chrome and chromium both refuse to do
<valorie> it might replace FF for me, at least
<clivejo> valorie: its so fast!
<clivejo> I can't believe how fast it is compared to other browsers
<valorie> the scaling is a bit large for me, but I'm getting used to it
<clivejo> do you know when there will be a release?
<valorie> nope, have heard nothing
<valorie> I'm using your PPA
<valorie> <3
<clivejo> I've upgraded to Bionic 
<clivejo> I'm mad!!
<clivejo> mad I tell ya
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> so far, so good?
<clivejo> no big changes that I can see
<valorie> well, there is some stuff under the hood, from what I've been seeing in u-release
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> @BluesKaj, Yes krunner is working fine. But I have seen quirky behavior with krunner recently but it seems to resolve itself.
<clivejo> grrrr
<clivejo> can't setup Kolab account in kmail
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-09
<tsimonq2> No nightly?
<tsimonq2> O__o
<tsimonq2> Let's fix that now that all the builders are clear...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kbruch build #927: FIXED in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kbruch/927/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: ever consider that maybe it doesn't need fixed and was disabled for a reason?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #993: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/993/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #972: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/972/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #10: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #10: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/10/
<valorie> uh oh, now falkon crashes
<valorie> boo
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I grepped the logs here first
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Saw 0 notice here
<tsimonq2> clivejo: So yeah, considered it, but whoever did that didn't say anything here
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @tsimonq2, And when I say "grepped" I mean I reread the logs for the past 48 hours. Nothing mentioning KCI.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #10: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/10/
<tsimonq2> clivejo: I even read the KC channel logs. Nada.
<tsimonq2> So I call fair game on this one.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #11: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #133: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #42: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #11: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #11: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #17: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #185: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #43: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #124: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #134: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #186: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #18: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_falkon build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_falkon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #213: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #145: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #24: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #10: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #25: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #17: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #18: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1891: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1891/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1891: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1891/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1891: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1891/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<girish> hi there
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1892: SUCCESS in 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1892/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1892: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1892/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1892: SUCCESS in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1892/
<qbsd> just in case you guys are unaware, tried the upgrade of nvidia drivers to 384 today and all I got was a blank black screen. Someone should QC this stuff before sending out to users. Thankfully I Clonezilla a backup image I can roll back, or I wouldn't be here now...
<ejat> plasma 5.11.3 available for bionic ? 
<acheronuk> ejat: not in the archive. bionic archive is bogged down with stuff like a Qt transition, loads of autotests running due to autosync from debian etc, so at the moment can't upload much new there
<BluesKaj> ejat, not yet 
<ejat> backport landing?
 * BluesKaj wonders when K3b is gonna be fixed
<ejat> or i should remain using backport-landing artful
 * ejat upgrading to bionic now .. 
<acheronuk> ejat: only for artful, as backports ppa is not a thing for the development release
<acheronuk> 5.11.3 is in staging PPAs for bionic, but might not be installable, as it's build against stuff in -proposed
<ejat> so i need to enable -proposed too ? 
<acheronuk> ejat: not advisable, but I guess you could. the reason stuff may be in proposed is that it can break stuff in release
<ejat> ok thank rik
<acheronuk> for now, I am staying on artful, until things in bionic like the Qt transition get sorted
<BluesKaj> I wait til someone asks to test the ppa packages 
<ejat> ouch :( 
<BluesKaj> on any kubuntu
<BluesKaj> then I install with ppa reboot and remove the ppa immediately...no ouch , that's best practice IME
<BluesKaj> someone meaning the devs here
<ejat> @acheronuk: can i used staging-frameworks too ?
<acheronuk> ejat: yep
<ejat> The following packages have been kept back:
<ejat>   libkf5declarative-data qml-module-org-kde-draganddrop qml-module-org-kde-kquickcontrols qml-module-org-kde-kquickcontrolsaddons
<acheronuk> ejat: what unmet deps?
<ejat> dont know 
<acheronuk> probably Qt 5.9.2 stuff from proposed
<ejat> ok
<acheronuk> as I said, staging PPAs may not be installable on a standard setup
<ejat> okie .. 
<acheronuk> I'll check in a chroot what that issue is......
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ejat, You don't have Bionic-proposed enabled, do you?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> That's an awful idea atm
<ejat> ouch .. i just did it :( 
<ejat> to get the unmet deps
<ejat> no worries ... 
<ejat> i've decided to be in dev environment
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I guess it's OK
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> *I* don't even have proposed enabled :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Half of your system will be uninstallable I guess
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Sticker, 512x300) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/wrHp3hTS/file_3631
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Although on wiki.ubuntu.com/ProposedMigration I'd read up on how packages go into Bionic, and that will tell you why you shouldn't have it enabled :)
<acheronuk> [17:09] <acheronuk> ejat: not advisable, but I guess you could. the reason stuff may be in proposed is that it can break stuff in release
<acheronuk> ^^^ that 
<ejat> yeah
 * ejat rebooting .. wish me luck 
<acheronuk> good luck!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Tonight I plan on doing the sddm merge and uploading to a PPA somewhere for testing. I'll update y'all when it's done.
<acheronuk> clivejo: I disabled the nightly for wed/thurs night last week, when the builders were stuffed
<acheronuk> than forgot to enable again
 * ejat still survive !! thanks all 
<acheronuk> ejat: cool :)
<ejat> nothing break so far 
<ejat> so good .. 
<mparillo> So, today I see the first BB ISO (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/) landed, but it sounds as if (at least from a KDE SW perspective) it is well behind AA + backports-landing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @mparillo, Yep. Not been able to uplaod much new for artful yet :(
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> bionic I mean!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-11-3-bugfix-release-now-in-backports-ppa-for-artful-aardvark-17-10/
<mparillo> Looks as if you have it posted to G+ and twitter already.
<acheronuk> mparillo: uh. yeah. though I may as well
<acheronuk> *thought
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #21: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #12: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #44: NOW UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #187: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #19: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/19/
<valorie> https://puri.sm/posts/running-plasma-mobile-on-an-imx6-test-board/
<valorie> pretty cool
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #994: SUCCESS in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/994/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #11: FAILURE in 8 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscd build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscd/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscd build #57: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscd/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #12: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #135: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #82: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #12: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #71: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/71/
<mparillo> Upgraded a VM from 5.11.2 which had been installed via backports-landing to 5.11.3 from backports. No dead kittens
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #11: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscd build #58: STILL FAILING in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscd/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscd build #12: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscd/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #83: STILL FAILING in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #12: STILL FAILING in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_sddm build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_sddm/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #157: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #136: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #72: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #13: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #13: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_elisa build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_elisa/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kphotoalbum build #146: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kphotoalbum/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #214: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #174: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #26: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #27: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #19: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/19/
<blaze> cmake dies on LP with "failed to execute: No child processes"
<blaze> odd
 * blaze is really confused
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1893: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1893/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1893: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1893/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1893: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1893/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<someone_> Hi
<someone_> I have downloaded kubntu 17.10 through torrent but after I checked from sha265sum of the file it is not the same as on kubuntu's website , why ?
<someone_> Could anyone download "kubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso" from torrent file which on this page https://kubuntu.org/alternative-downloads and check from what I say ?
<someone_> This is my sha265 of my file that I have: 
<someone_>  fc2b000346117b644d19277d8d6546fbf6d244651230cc5d3074aaadc5b25465  kubuntu-17.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<someone_>  Is not this a weird problem ? Does not that mean that torrent file has been corrupted or something happened to it?
<someone_> ?
<blaze> someone_: some torrent clients are able to re-check downloaded chunks, please do so
<someone_> The problem has been solved , Thank you .
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #161: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #84: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #162: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/85/
<mparillo> I just installed yesterday's BB ISO to a VM. Took the defaults, and got a clean install. Applied today's updates with Discover. No dead kittens.
<clivejo> any dead beavers?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #163: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/163/
<BluesKaj> clivejo, mine's still swimming :-)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #86: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/86/
<acheronuk> clivejo: pausing KCI for 2 mins. ok?
<clivejo> no prob
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #83 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #16: STILL FAILING in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #87: STILL FAILING in 1 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/87/
<acheronuk> if NOCI worked, wouldn't need to do this :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #83: ABORTED in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/83/
<acheronuk> done
<clivejo> still holding off uploading to bionic
<clivejo> ?
<acheronuk> clivejo: yeah. archive, transitions, and test queus are still a complete ####fest
<clivejo> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #164: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/164/
<clivejo> when did NOCI stop working?
<acheronuk> I honestly don't think I could pin it down now :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/17/
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you know the difference in libgpgme-dev and libgpgmepp-dev ?
<acheronuk> pp
<clivejo> shoot, really?
<acheronuk> I forget ATM
<blaze> c and c++
<acheronuk> yeah, pp=++ I think
<clivejo> are they totally different?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #165: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #88: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #166: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #89: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #466: FAILURE in 8.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #467: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #81: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #272: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #273: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #19: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #167: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #90: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #274: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/274/
<mparillo> clivejo: No dead beavers either. I just think AA with backports beats BB. But *somebody* had to install from the ISO. So far, everybody else is using magic sed scripts.
<clivejo> yeah, I upgraded via sed method
<mparillo> I think that is kind of the Debian way.
<clivejo> don't have the patients to wait for an iso to download!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #168: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #91: STILL FAILING in 7 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #20: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/20/
<mparillo> Well, I renamed my AA ISO to BB, then zsynced.
<clivejo> you run it on VM?
<nameless> hi. there's a Russian guy who "tests" 32-bit Kubuntu, incl. dev versions, and all he can say is 'everything works'. is there anything he can test specifically in BB?
<clivejo> nameless: it would be more to fill out the tracker when we start having milestone testing
<clivejo> so the tests can be signed off so to speak
<clivejo> or the milestone
<clivejo> has he a Launchpad account?
<nameless> let me ask him
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/21/
<mparillo> clivejo: Yes, VM. We do need folks with hardware to spare.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #169: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/169/
 * clivejo nods
<mparillo> When I first caome to this channel, there was somebody (forget who), with posted a picture of a tower case with an open front and an array of bare HDD's, each labled with a different distro / release.  kind of ha
<clivejo> nice :)
<clivejo> that's a dedicated tester!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #22: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #93: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1894: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1894/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1894: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1894/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1894: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1894/
<nameless> clivejo: his English is not that good. i'm still trying to convince him his help is needed.
<clivejo> are you human being?
<nameless> yup
<clivejo> ah, nice to meet you :)
<nameless> aka flamboyant
<nameless> me too
<ejat> AI bot :) 
<nameless> nice to meet you too, bot ;-)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> who's calling who a bot?
<clivejo> regarding the Russian forum, none of us speak Russian and don't know what people are saying on it
<nameless> i do
<clivejo> it would need someone like yourself to feedback problems, issues to the team
<clivejo> and answer user questions etc
<nameless> issues with what?
<clivejo> Kubuntu
<nameless> there are enough people there answering questions
<nameless> it's kind of kubuntuforums.net in Russian
<clivejo> we have a lot of different portals across the internet, many of which are not up to scratch when it comes to user support
<clivejo> http://www.kubuntu-de.org/ is worrying out of date
<nameless> that would be better than nothing for those who don't speak English. the Russian forum is more active than the German one.
<clivejo> are there many users on that Russian forum?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kget build #94: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kget/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #170: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kget build #23: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kget/23/
<clivejo> nameless: have to go for a bit, but would like to chat with you later
<blaze> local communities are full of switchers and are in lack dramatically of people from the linux world, developers etc
<nameless> you can see for yourself: https://kubuntu.ru/tracker/facet/author%3A1/count/
<nameless> switchers?
<blaze> people with strong windoze background
<nameless> well, i guess most of them have to use Window$ at work. is that a problem?
<blaze> nope, not a bad thing at all they're trying something different
<nameless> i saw threads about how they were switching their offices to Kubuntu. today i asked them to tell a bit about their success stories but no reply as of now.
<nameless> blaze: do you have an account at KFN?
<blaze> kfn? don't think so
<nameless> kubuntuforums.net
<nameless> are you a developer?
<blaze> no, I was invited to kubuntu ninjas at some point but never finished the procedure
<nameless> what do ninjas do?
<acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Policies#.7Ekubuntu-ninjas
<nameless> hi, Rik. thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @acheronuk, :)
<acheronuk> np. that page has a lot of info on how we are organised, so useful :)
<nameless> how is it going with the reminder fix for akonadi?
<acheronuk> nameless: if it from -proposed to -release in bionic, I can then upload as a SRU for artful. just very slow going in bionic at the moment 
<nameless> okay, i'll read that
<acheronuk> *if I can get it
<acheronuk> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#akonadi
<acheronuk> still many tests queued :(
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Too many tests queued!
 * acheronuk blames inconsiderate people uploading Qt
<nameless> i don't know much about the procedure yet
<acheronuk> neither did I 18 months ago!
<nameless> just 18? wow, you've made real progress ;-)
<acheronuk> yeah, rather scary how quick things happen
<nameless> alright, it's getting late here. nice talking to you, guys. see you.
<genii> clivejo: Will there be a Xenial backport of Falkon?
<acheronuk> https://zoltanp.github.io/2017/11/ktechlab-0-40-0.html
<acheronuk> O_O
<genii> So when Qt6 arrives, maybe they'll port it to Qt5
 * genii ducks
<blaze> yeah, development is moving slowly
<blaze> but
<blaze> Qt5/KDE5 migration is much easier
<clivejo> genii: I doubt it, there are a few missing deps
<clivejo> you could use the snap if you wanted it in Xenial though
<genii> OK, thanks for the answer
<clivejo> it would need libssl1.0 backported
<clivejo> and probably a list of frameworks
 * clivejo owes acheronuk a drink if he ever gets to meet face to face
<blaze> it doesn't depend on kf, except kwallet api
<acheronuk> clivejo: ???
<clivejo> your contribution over this past 18months
<acheronuk> oh. right
<acheronuk> has been fun
<clivejo> you deserve a pat on the back, in my opinion
<clivejo> blaze: are they not planning to integrate more with KF5?
<blaze> it is very unlikely
<clivejo> oh, kinda got the impression they were
<blaze> maintainer wants to keep everything that way in order to build easily on multiple platforms
<clivejo> makes sense
<clivejo> but would also be nice to integrate with KDE apps 
<blaze> any proposals? I can think of implementing something as a plugin, khelpcenter integration for example
<clivejo> do you know if it supports plugins?
<clivejo> Id kinda like to use LassPass with it
<blaze> do you hate KWallet? :D
<clivejo> yeah :/
<clivejo> like the two factor with my phone
<blaze> it has some extensions, and a repo with additional ones (not migrated to falkon yet)
<clivejo> and the Last Pass implementation of Google Authenticator
<clivejo> acheronuk: are you planning to package ktechlab-0-40-0 and add to KCI?
<acheronuk> no
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Dibs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Unless you want to
<blaze> do they have a kf5 branch at least?
<acheronuk> just got an email on the kde-announce-apps@kde.org list
<clivejo> blaze: good question
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @blaze, Probably not but I can work on that upstream if needer
<clivejo> I would like to think it is KF5!
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/ktechlab.git/tree/CMakeLists.txt
<clivejo> nope
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Then dibs, I'll take on this package
<clivejo> tsimonq2: maybe take it on upstream?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, That's what I mean
<clivejo> k, no need to add it to KCI then
<clivejo> doesn't seem to be much development on it
<clivejo> acheronuk: you using KCI?
<acheronuk> not right now
<clivejo> gonna take it offline then
<acheronuk> byebye KCI
<blaze> :(
<clivejo> up and down like a yoyo
<clivejo> ok, think I'm done
<clivejo> what is kscd?
<blaze> a player that plays only cds from the cd drive
<acheronuk> little cd player app
<acheronuk> https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2189/32456470140_bec56a3630_b.jpg
<acheronuk> 'KCI is alive?'
<clivejo> I hope so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscd build #59: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscd/59/
<mparillo> It doesn't go up to 11.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #187: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/187/
<clivejo> 19:58:40 /usr/lib/ruby/2.3.0/drb/drb.rb:745:in `rescue in block in open': druby://10.0.3.1:9991 - #<Errno::ECONNREFUSED: Connection refused - connect(2) for "10.0.3.1" port 9991> (DRb::DRbConnError)
<acheronuk> clivejo: you broke KCI?
<clivejo> :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscd build #60: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscd/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #188: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #158: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #159: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscd build #13: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscd/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #12: FAILURE in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #13: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/12/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo> 19:58:40 /usr/lib/ruby/2.3.0/drb/drb.rb:745:in `rescue in block in open': druby://10.0.3.1:9991 - #<Errno::ECONNREFUSED: Connection refused - connect(2) for "10.0.3.1" port 9991, clivejo!!!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #14: STILL FAILING in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscd build #61: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscd/61/
<clivejo> tsimonq2: why would the interface be failing randomly?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Because you broke it
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Try turning it off and turning it back on again
<clivejo> last failure was 10mins ago
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Fwd from tsimonq2: Try turning it off and turning it back on again
<clivejo> gonna do it again
<clivejo> link is not ready
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #160: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/160/
<clivejo> and fails
<clivejo> WTF
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #161: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/161/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Try turning it off and on again and then use HTTPS
<acheronuk> turn it off and on again. rarely fails :P
<clivejo> well k3b didn't fall over
<clivejo> it reached dput
<clivejo> feck
<clivejo> ksirk tripped it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #16: STILL FAILING in 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #17: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/17/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Right, then once it works do it again for good measure :P
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> still broke :/
<acheronuk> it was fine before the upgrades, so just revert
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #162: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1895: SUCCESS in 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1895/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1895: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1895/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1895: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1895/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #14: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #15: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #16: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/16/
<acheronuk> yofel: you about?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #18: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/18/
<ghostcube> 17.10 with beta und backport active ppa is flowy <3
<acheronuk> flowy?
<ghostcube> working fine... so it has flow aka flowy
<ghostcube> :)
<acheronuk> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #189: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #84 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar build #818: FAILURE in 8.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar/818/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-contacts build #433: FAILURE in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-search build #798: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-search/798/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadiconsole build #318: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadiconsole/318/
<clivejo> acheronuk: ^ real failures
<acheronuk> yep.
<clivejo> nout to do with me :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #440: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/440/
<acheronuk> clivejo: I thought might be some conflicts to unstable in the changelogs
<clivejo> eakk that could be my fault :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_incidenceeditor build #437: FAILURE in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_incidenceeditor/437/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Where are we at irt Debian merges?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: need to start them
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_juk build #416: FAILURE in 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_juk/416/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: I hope debian would be more up to date by now then they are, which is a pain :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalarmcal build #779: FAILURE in 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarmcal/779/
<acheronuk> * I hoped
<clivejo> where are they up to?
<acheronuk> frameworks 5.27 and plasma 5.10.5 I think?
<acheronuk> 5.37
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalutils build #815: FAILURE in 9.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalutils/815/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #453: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/453/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #866: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/866/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kget build #424: FAILURE in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kget/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kidentitymanagement build #790: FAILURE in 9.5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kidentitymanagement/790/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kimagemapeditor build #243: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kimagemapeditor/243/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Any chance you could pass me your ~/.gitconfig? This is a new machine and I don't have access to my old one right now...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmix build #411: FAILURE in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmix/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmouth build #412: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmouth/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #421: FAILURE in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/421/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: https://paste.kde.org/pndbwpq8v
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krfb build #634: FAILURE in 9.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krfb/634/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksirk build #426: FAILURE in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksirk/426/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdepim build #440: FAILURE in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdepim/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #468: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #523: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/523/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_palapeli build #417: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_palapeli/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pimcommon build #444: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pimcommon/444/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_sweeper build #408: FAILURE in 8.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_sweeper/408/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_zeroconf-ioslave build #412: FAILURE in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_zeroconf-ioslave/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_ksirk build #427: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_ksirk/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #524: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/524/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_zeroconf-ioslave build #413: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_zeroconf-ioslave/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_sweeper build #409: FIXED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_sweeper/409/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_palapeli build #418: FIXED in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_palapeli/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krfb build #635: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krfb/635/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmouth build #413: FIXED in 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmouth/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kolf build #422: FIXED in 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kolf/422/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kget build #425: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kget/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kmix build #412: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kmix/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_juk build #417: FIXED in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_juk/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_pimcommon build #445: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_pimcommon/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_mailcommon build #469: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_mailcommon/469/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #84: ABORTED in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #306: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/67/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccessible build #15: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccessible/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #33: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #18: FAILURE in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #83: FAILURE in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #24: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #29: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #65: FAILURE in 9 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #153: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #9: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #128: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #30: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #87: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #31: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #112: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_jovie build #68: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_jovie/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #183: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccessible build #12: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccessible/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #114: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #155: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #12: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #339: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_jovie build #12: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_jovie/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #13: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccessible build #12: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccessible/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #117: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #17: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #12: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #360: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccessible build #85: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccessible/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #147: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #117: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalzium build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalzium/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #5: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #211: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #14: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #163: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ark build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ark/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #12: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #19: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #55: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #11: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #36: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #11: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #5: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_filelight build #18: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_filelight/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #30: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_jovie build #12: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_jovie/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blinken build #36: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blinken/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #106: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #147: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #42: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #67: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #86: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #28: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #91: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #30: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #105: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #6: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #86: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #14: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #14: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #14: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #14: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #88: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #92: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #67: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #111: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #57: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #44: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #112: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #75: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #44: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #134: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #67: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #11: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #20: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #12: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #85: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #29: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #24: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #96: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbruch build #41: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbruch/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #12: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #11: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #33: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #6: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #95: FAILURE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #4: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcolorchooser build #33: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcolorchooser/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #57: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #35: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #15: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #11: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #16: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #72: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #118: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #115: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #56: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #19: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #64: FAILURE in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ark build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ark/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #9: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #12: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #133: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #13: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #621: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/621/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #14: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #98: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #30: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #15: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #134: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #77: FAILURE in 7 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #17: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalzium build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalzium/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #201: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #133: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #73: STILL FAILING in 2 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #12: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #111: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #137: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #141: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #417: FAILURE in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #41: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #123: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #51: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #285: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #103: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #147: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #38: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #100: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #11: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #43: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #279: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #25: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #70: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #12: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #328: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #14: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #73: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #49: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #39: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #112: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #11: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #12: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #28: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #103: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #34: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #66: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #14: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #144: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #11: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #41: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #75: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #11: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #100: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #75: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #14: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #31: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #109: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #250: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #95: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #67: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #35: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #12: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #23: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #105: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #97: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #101: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #11: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #11: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #83: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #88: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #76: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #11: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #31: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #49: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #57: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #11: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klinkstatus build #14: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klinkstatus/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #24: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #35: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #25: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #35: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #14: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #11: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #15: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #64: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #240: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #192: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #85: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #121: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #14: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #12: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #77: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiten build #45: FAILURE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiten/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #15: FAILURE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #11: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #21: FAILURE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #44: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #11: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #11: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #31: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #55: FAILURE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #11: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #83: FAILURE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #112: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #14: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #71: FAILURE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #14: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #75: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #31: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #43: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #16: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #125: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #23: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #11: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #100: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #94: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #41: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #41: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #38: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #410: STILL UNSTABLE in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolf build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolf/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #11: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #129: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #69: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolf build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolf/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #77: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #58: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #49: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #28: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #11: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #43: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #11: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #26: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #79: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksaneplugin build #14: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksaneplugin/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #19: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #24: FAILURE in 9 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #32: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #49: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #48: FAILURE in 8 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #56: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #32: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #84: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #14: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #130: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #21: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #11: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #190: FAILURE in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #11: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #48: FAILURE in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #11: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #309: FAILURE in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #58: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #40: FAILURE in 9 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #102: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #30: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #41: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #12: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #35: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #26: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #53: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #44: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #50: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #12: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #148: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #50: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #50: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #14: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #33: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #11: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #322: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #70: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #20: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #9: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #108: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #63: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #43: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #92: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #14: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #439: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #19: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #40: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_libkdepim build #441: FIXED in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_libkdepim/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kimagemapeditor build #244: FIXED in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kimagemapeditor/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #34: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #83: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #14: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #39: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #14: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kcalutils build #816: FIXED in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kcalutils/816/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #130: FAILURE in 8 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #100: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #68: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #11: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkface build #7: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkface/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #21: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #34: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #70: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #96: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #131: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #211: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #17: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #184: STILL FAILING in 8 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #307: STILL FAILING in 9 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #51: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #129: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #13: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #59: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #34: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkface build #7: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkface/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #154: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccessible build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccessible/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #31: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #14: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #18: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #361: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #89: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #340: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #66: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #68: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #88: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #30: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #10: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #156: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #31: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #115: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #118: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #19: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #113: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #164: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #118: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #12: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #66: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #148: STILL FAILING in 8 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #212: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #25: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #56: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapptemplate build #84: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapptemplate/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #6: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #31: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #32: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_filelight build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_filelight/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #107: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #20: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kstars build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kstars/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blinken build #37: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blinken/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #29: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bovo build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bovo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #92: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kapman build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kapman/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #43: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #68: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #113: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbruch build #42: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbruch/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #30: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #135: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #215: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kamera build #45: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kamera/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksirk build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksirk/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #633: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/633/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #34: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #7: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #97: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #11: FAILURE in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #13: STILL FAILING in 7 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #266: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #317: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #210: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #187: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #293: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #392: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #24: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #4: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #174: FAILURE in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #250: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #135: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #260: FAILURE in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #84: FAILURE in 9 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #360: FAILURE in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #12: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #12: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #12: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #12: FAILURE in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #12: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #101: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #74: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #12: FAILURE in 9 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #12: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #134: STILL FAILING in 8 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #12: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcharselect build #36: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcharselect/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #13: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #15: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #11: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #75: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #53: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #8: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcolorchooser build #34: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcolorchooser/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcron build #17: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcron/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils build #57: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-utils/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #116: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenetwork-filesharing/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #12: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #99: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #12: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #58: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #121: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #31: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #18: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdesdk-kioslaves/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #106: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #85: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #15: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #87: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #61: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #157: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #43: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #100: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #12: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #12: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #110: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #75: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #125: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #100: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #8: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #74: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #134: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #12: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #13: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #116: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #299: FAILURE in 9 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #138: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #5: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kldap build #418: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kldap/418/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #124: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #15: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #142: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #15: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #104: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #202: STILL FAILING in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #52: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #286: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #143: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #17: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #78: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #121: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #88: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kleopatra build #148: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kleopatra/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #20: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #135: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #10: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #65: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #85: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #44: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #280: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #105: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #12: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #101: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #76: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #329: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #50: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #40: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaccessible build #13: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaccessible/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kstars build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kstars/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kfourinline build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kfourinline/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_jovie build #13: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_jovie/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kig build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kig/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #145: STILL FAILING in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #76: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_juk build #34: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_juk/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #32: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #251: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #104: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #35: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #104: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #67: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #42: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #76: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #12: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #13: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #68: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #50: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klinkstatus build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klinkstatus/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #36: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_palapeli build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_palapeli/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #12: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_palapeli build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_palapeli/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_jovie build #69: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_jovie/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksirk build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksirk/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #22: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_jovie build #13: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_jovie/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #193: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccessible build #13: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccessible/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaccessible build #86: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaccessible/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #58: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kiriki build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kiriki/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #122: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiten build #46: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiten/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #96: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knetwalk build #12: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knetwalk/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #36: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #16: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #65: STILL FAILING in 7 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #101: STILL FAILING in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #12: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_konquest build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_konquest/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #95: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #39: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #146: FAILURE in 9 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krfb build #50: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krfb/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_krdc build #78: STILL FAILING in 7 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_krdc/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #76: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #126: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #29: STILL FAILING in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #42: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksaneplugin build #15: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksaneplugin/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #33: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #59: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kross-interpreters build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kross-interpreters/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #191: STILL FAILING in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #59: STILL FAILING in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscd build #14: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscd/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #57: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #113: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #12: STILL FAILING in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #33: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #131: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #41: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #12: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #70: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #85: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #25: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #31: STILL FAILING in 8 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #45: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #310: STILL FAILING in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #44: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #54: STILL FAILING in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #49: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #27: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #42: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #36: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmahjongg build #15: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmahjongg/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #13: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #12: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #15: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #12: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #32: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #12: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #149: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #71: STILL FAILING in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #13: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #323: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #12: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #80: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #20: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #20: STILL FAILING in 9 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #22: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #24: FAILURE in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #40: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #60: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #22: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #35: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #12: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #51: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #14: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #42: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #12: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #77: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #15: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgeomap build #15: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgeomap/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #69: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #40: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #64: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #13: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #69: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #10: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #12: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #35: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #49: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lokalize build #84: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lokalize/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #18: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #37: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #38: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #45: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #83: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #51: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #15: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #21: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #33: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #52: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #50: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #50: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #62: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #440: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #47: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #98: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #89: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #109: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #241: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #51: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #13: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #93: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #12: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #212: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #131: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #188: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #211: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #318: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #98: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #132: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #132: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #12: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #67: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_cantor build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_cantor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #24: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #11: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #267: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #12: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #12: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #97: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #12: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #15: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #34: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #22: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #12: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #23: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #175: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #71: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #251: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #44: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #136: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #261: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #85: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #12: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #15: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #35: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #294: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #67: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkface build #8: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkface/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #13: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #13: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #13: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #13: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #13: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #13: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #33: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #406: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #12: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #12: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #9: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #393: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #13: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #13: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_cantor build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_cantor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #361: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #33: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #12: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkface build #8: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkface/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #37: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #12: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_lskat build #41: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_lskat/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #5: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #51: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #78: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #158: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #12: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #76: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #54: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #25: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #122: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #101: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #86: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #88: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #90: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #44: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-send-file build #101: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-send-file/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #76: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #62: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #13: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #84: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #107: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #101: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #111: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #126: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #75: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #9: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_okular build #14: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_okular/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #13: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #16: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #137: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-notes build #16: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-notes/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #100: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #105: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #103: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #144: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #121: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #122: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #89: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #6: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #14: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #13: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #300: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-kded-module build #117: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-kded-module/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #38: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #106: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #32: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #13: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #40: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #77: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #86: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #17: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #18: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #31: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #147: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkmahjongg build #55: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkmahjongg/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #88: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor build #41: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimagemapeditor/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #22: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #25: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #78: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #70: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #50: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #38: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #22: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #34: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #51: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #63: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #48: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #39: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #84: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #99: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #90: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #4: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #4: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #99: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #25: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #62: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #70: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #23: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #67: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #77: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #133: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #68: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #52: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #95: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #34: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #38: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #24: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #5: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #19: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #33: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #138: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #41: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #122: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #79: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #15: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #18: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #23: STILL FAILING in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkmahjongg build #56: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkmahjongg/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #101: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #85: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #52: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #34: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #84: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #89: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #22: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #14: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimagemapeditor/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimagemapeditor/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #32: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #81: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #20: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #54: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #129: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #73: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #64: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #100: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #112: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #94: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #15: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #68: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #78: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #96: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #83: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #75: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #81: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #71: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #4: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #15: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #10: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #85: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #83: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #51: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #85: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #20: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #95: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #53: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #6: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #96: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #85: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #54: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #100: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #21: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #125: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #70: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #105: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #130: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #74: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #91: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #76: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #72: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #11: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #55: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #4: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blogilo build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blogilo/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #6: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #13: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #4: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #5: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #6: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #4: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #101: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #55: STILL FAILING in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #103: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-data-exporter build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-data-exporter/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #106: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #126: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #110: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #8: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #105: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #93: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #121: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pim-sieve-editor/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #97: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #9: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blogilo build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blogilo/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #5: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #7: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #5: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #6: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #4: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #4: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #4: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #11: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #6: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #13: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #8: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #16: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #11: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #60: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #35: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #113: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #14: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #67: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #99: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #9: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #14: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #9: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #89: FAILURE in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #12: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #36: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #199: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #10: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #15: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #14: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #4: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #5: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #4: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #14: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #7: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #15: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #200: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #119: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #5: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #206: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #287: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #133: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #127: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #111: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #117: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #137: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #109: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #137: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #68: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #134: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #122: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #8: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #6: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #15: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #5: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #93: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #207: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #288: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #118: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #128: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #213: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #173: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #251: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #205: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #216: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #141: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #301: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #126: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #104: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #116: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #209: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #147: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #214: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #252: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #174: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #217: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #206: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #117: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #105: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #164: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #302: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #11: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #234: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #238: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #210: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #12: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #165: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #86: FAILURE in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #239: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #235: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #112: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #5: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #109: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #101: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #8: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #431: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #219: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #362: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #102: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #9: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #158: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #92: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #432: STILL FAILING in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #220: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #363: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #201: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #127: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #73: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #120: FAILURE in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #203: FAILURE in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #158: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #205: FAILURE in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #158: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #204: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #159: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #159: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #206: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #121: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #194: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #269: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #93: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #93: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #159: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #11: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #96: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #98: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #195: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #94: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #275: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #84: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #270: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #12: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #276: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #10: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #154: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #11: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #357: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #229: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #12: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #155: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #246: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #424: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/424/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #151: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #128: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #247: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #6: FAILURE in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #230: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #358: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #425: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/425/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #266: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #7: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #267: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-contacts build #434: STILL FAILING in 6.6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-contacts build #435: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-contacts/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #88: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #100: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #19: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #145: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #17: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #20: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #35: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #36: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #43: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksudoku build #86: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksudoku/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksudoku build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksudoku/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1896: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1896/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1896: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1896/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1896: SUCCESS in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1896/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #108: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #109: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/110/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #525: FAILURE in 6.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/525/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_messagelib build #526: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_messagelib/526/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #201: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #433: STILL FAILING in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/433/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #202: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #434: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/434/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #14: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_messagelib build #271: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_messagelib/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #27: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #28: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #7: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #29: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #12: FAILURE in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #31: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #13: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #32: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-search build #799: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-search/799/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #115: FAILURE in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #100: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #208: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #101: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/97/
<BluesKaj> my hostname is Desk-Artful  and when I try to find a file in krunner this error occurs in /var/log/syslog "Desk-Artful org.kde.runners.baloo[978]: QSocketNotifier: Can only be used with threads started with QThread". Is krunner not working due to a baloo related bug?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/77/
<blaze> It's not an error, just some insignificant warning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #123: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #10: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kio-extras build #78: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kio-extras/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #411: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-search build #116: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-search/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_elisa build #14: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_elisa/14/
<BluesKaj> blaze, well krunner no longer works onArtful here, so I've had to resort to dolphin root action services to edit files with user permissions in root
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #98: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #116: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #99: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailimporter build #240: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailimporter/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #15: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailimporter build #122: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailimporter/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailimporter build #91: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailimporter/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_pimcommon build #130: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_pimcommon/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #12: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #12: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pimcommon build #268: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pimcommon/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pimcommon build #153: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pimcommon/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #8: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1897: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1897/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1897: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1897/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1897: SUCCESS in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1897/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #53: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kubrick build #16: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kubrick/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kubrick build #46: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kubrick/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #28: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kidentitymanagement build #791: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kidentitymanagement/791/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kalarmcal build #780: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kalarmcal/780/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadi-calendar build #819: FIXED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadi-calendar/819/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_calendarsupport build #441: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_calendarsupport/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_akonadiconsole build #319: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_akonadiconsole/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_incidenceeditor build #438: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_incidenceeditor/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #867: FIXED in 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/867/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #454: FIXED in 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/454/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #16: STILL FAILING in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #17: STILL FAILING in 1 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #19: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_bomber build #13: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_bomber/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #221: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio build #14: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_audiocd-kio/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kajongg build #14: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kajongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkface build #9: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkface/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #179: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #37: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #137: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #105: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkface build #9: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkface/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kigo build #16: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kigo/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_audiocd-kio build #16: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_audiocd-kio/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksquares build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksquares/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdiamond build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdiamond/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreversi build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreversi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kajongg build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kajongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksnakeduel build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksnakeduel/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbounce build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbounce/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kjumpingcube build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kjumpingcube/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_picmi build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_picmi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgoldrunner build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgoldrunner/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblackbox build #16: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblackbox/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kimap build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kimap/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_killbots build #16: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_killbots/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_katomic build #16: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_katomic/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klines build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klines/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblog build #8: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblog/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmines build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmines/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_granatier build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_granatier/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #13: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_konquest build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_konquest/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #16: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kshisen build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kshisen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kspaceduel build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kspaceduel/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kompare build #16: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kompare/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knavalbattle build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knavalbattle/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kapman build #11: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kapman/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_klickety build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_klickety/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kollision build #13: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kollision/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kolourpaint build #16: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kolourpaint/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmix build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmix/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kblocks build #17: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kblocks/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #16: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kbreakout build #13: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kbreakout/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kolourpaint build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kolourpaint/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #14: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_keditbookmarks build #139: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_keditbookmarks/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mbox-importer build #109: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mbox-importer/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kshisen build #42: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kshisen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khangman build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khangman/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #10: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_spectacle build #137: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_spectacle/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khangman build #143: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khangman/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kshisen build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kshisen/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #16: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwordquiz build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwordquiz/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #106: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #16: NOW UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkgeomap build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkgeomap/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #8: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmahjongg build #114: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmahjongg/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #135: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #14: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #10: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdialog build #113: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdialog/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kanagram build #14: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kanagram/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmahjongg build #14: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmahjongg/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #6: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkgeomap build #150: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkgeomap/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #15: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #14: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kanagram build #13: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kanagram/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #222: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-pa build #180: STILL FAILING in 6 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-pa/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #30: STILL FAILING in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkface build #10: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkface/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ring-kde build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ring-kde/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-pa build #106: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-pa/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_babe build #20: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_babe/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkface build #10: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkface/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #267: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_babe build #138: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_babe/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kiriki build #97: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kiriki/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_granatier build #59: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_granatier/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klickety build #103: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klickety/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kolourpaint build #77: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kolourpaint/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_okular build #14: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_okular/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksquares build #132: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksquares/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #171: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kigo build #41: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kigo/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khangman build #13: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khangman/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgoldrunner build #105: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgoldrunner/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #13: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbounce build #94: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbounce/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_parley build #13: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_parley/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkgapi build #7: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkgapi/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_picmi build #53: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_picmi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mbox-importer build #66: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mbox-importer/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #89: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement build #6: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kidentitymanagement/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwordquiz build #52: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwordquiz/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdiamond build #102: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdiamond/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kpat build #71: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kpat/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwordquiz build #11: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwordquiz/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kpat build #13: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kpat/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktnef build #69: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktnef/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #102: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-runner/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_lskat build #16: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_lskat/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kajongg build #7: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kajongg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kspaceduel build #50: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kspaceduel/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #13: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kanagram build #114: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kanagram/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kompare build #114: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kompare/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_katomic build #114: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_katomic/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #7: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-contact-list build #45: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-contact-list/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_incidenceeditor build #128: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_incidenceeditor/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblocks build #107: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblocks/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kbreakout build #87: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kbreakout/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #63: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knavalbattle build #79: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knavalbattle/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #87: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktuberling build #13: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktuberling/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_spectacle build #112: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_spectacle/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #88: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kshisen build #81: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kshisen/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kajongg build #19: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kajongg/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akregator build #124: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akregator/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_okular build #148: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_okular/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #113: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_parley build #133: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_parley/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_audiocd-kio build #149: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_audiocd-kio/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwordquiz build #72: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwordquiz/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotes build #136: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotes/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_gwenview build #155: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_gwenview/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kolourpaint build #51: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kolourpaint/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kanagram build #119: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kanagram/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kblog build #105: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kblog/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #14: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #85: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin-plugins/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfind build #135: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfind/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kgpg build #106: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kgpg/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_parley build #14: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_parley/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_grantlee-editor build #106: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_grantlee-editor/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #268: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #31: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kjumpingcube build #99: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kjumpingcube/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #77: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmahjongg build #123: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmahjongg/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksnakeduel build #34: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksnakeduel/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmines build #87: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmines/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #107: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #127: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kreversi build #60: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kreversi/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_grantlee-editor build #83: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_grantlee-editor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knetwalk build #85: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knetwalk/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_killbots build #77: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_killbots/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #426: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/426/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kgpg build #54: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kgpg/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblackbox build #98: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblackbox/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bomber build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bomber/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgeomap build #35: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgeomap/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-call-ui build #77: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-call-ui/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_bovo build #69: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_bovo/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kontact build #79: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kontact/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kfourinline build #75: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kfourinline/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarm build #93: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarm/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kleopatra build #85: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kleopatra/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akregator build #114: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akregator/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khangman build #146: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khangman/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #56: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail-account-wizard/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_knotes build #102: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_knotes/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadiconsole build #107: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadiconsole/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_klines build #78: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_klines/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_audiocd-kio build #57: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_audiocd-kio/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_gwenview build #113: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_gwenview/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktuberling build #94: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktuberling/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_k3b build #136: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_k3b/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkleo build #19: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkleo/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmbox build #16: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmbox/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_parley build #132: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_parley/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-text-ui build #108: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-text-ui/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kollision build #73: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kollision/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #127: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ktp-auth-handler/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kalarm build #70: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kalarm/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_k3b build #165: NOW UNSTABLE in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_k3b/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #16: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #13: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kaddressbook build #94: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kaddressbook/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #14: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_blogilo build #131: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_blogilo/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #6: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #6: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #13: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libksieve build #139: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libksieve/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #21: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #13: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #156: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #16: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #100: STILL FAILING in 5 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #172: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #157: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #427: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/427/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #17: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-runtime build #98: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-runtime/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_korganizer build #94: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_korganizer/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #277: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #364: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-runtime/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #31: STILL FAILING in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #15: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_blogilo build #111: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_blogilo/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #17: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #6: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_dolphin build #130: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_dolphin/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #278: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #17: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #16: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #119: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #94: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_pim-data-exporter/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kontact build #110: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kontact/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #211: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #6: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kalarmcal build #79: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kalarmcal/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #160: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #9: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_blogilo build #6: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_blogilo/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #6: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #6: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #8: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #9: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #6: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #8: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #6: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #212: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #6: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_amarok build #32: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_amarok/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kaddressbook build #118: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kaddressbook/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_korganizer build #128: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_korganizer/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #13: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #25: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #74: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libksieve build #96: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libksieve/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #6: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #18: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_messagelib build #122: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_messagelib/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #17: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_eventviews build #111: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_eventviews/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #6: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #8: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #6: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_mailcommon build #61: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_mailcommon/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #7: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_calendarsupport build #101: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_calendarsupport/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mailcommon build #279: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mailcommon/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #19: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkdepim build #120: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkdepim/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmailtransport build #159: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmailtransport/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kidentitymanagement build #55: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kidentitymanagement/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #16: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #9: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libgravatar build #69: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libgravatar/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #76: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #6: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkleo build #139: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkleo/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #7: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmailtransport build #90: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmailtransport/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #14: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #129: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libgravatar build #75: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libgravatar/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #102: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkdepim build #114: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkdepim/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #6: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #11: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-calendar build #97: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-calendar/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_eventviews build #102: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_eventviews/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #42: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-mime build #17: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-mime/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_mailcommon build #158: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_mailcommon/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-mime build #84: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-mime/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdepim build #10: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdepim/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kldap build #107: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kldap/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kldap build #125: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kldap/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #102: STILL FAILING in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #131: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #45: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #86: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #489: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/489/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #15: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #166: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_baloo build #522: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_baloo/522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #412: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #450: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #132: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #120: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #622: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/622/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_elisa build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_elisa/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #407: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #491: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/491/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #423: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #492: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/492/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #297: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #298: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #195: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #196: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #321: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #322: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/322/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-11-12
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #194: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #195: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #186: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #322: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #414: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #172: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #68: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #417: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #479: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libgravatar build #166: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libgravatar/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #466: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #493: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/493/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #476: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #445: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/445/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #438: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #485: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/485/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #406: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #391: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #358: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #472: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/472/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #205: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #432: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #522: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/522/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #417: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/417/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #535: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/535/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #400: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #456: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/456/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #406: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #481: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/481/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #498: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/498/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #462: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #479: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/479/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #468: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #463: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #423: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/423/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #544: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #545: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/545/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #517: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/517/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #507: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/507/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #458: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/458/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #429: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #391: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #513: FIXED in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/513/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #392: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #430: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1898: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1898/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1898: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1898/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1898: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1898/
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #207: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #104: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #30: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #215: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #196: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #253: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #148: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #231: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/231/
<santa_> good morning everyone
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #248: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/248/
<acheronuk> santa_: morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #16: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #117: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #87: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #100: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #428: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/428/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #203: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #123: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwordquiz build #311: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwordquiz/311/
<blaze> god morgon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #252: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_mbox-importer build #143: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_mbox-importer/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkgeomap build #40: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkgeomap/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #52: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #176: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-kded-module/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #86: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #362: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #205: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #104: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #36: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #268: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-contact-list/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksaneplugin build #16: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksaneplugin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #76: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #81: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #262: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #359: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #40: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #54: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #61: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #35: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #21: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #189: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #34: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #26: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #133: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #35: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #39: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #36: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #72: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #51: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #64: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #39: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #52: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #23: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #213: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #69: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #33: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #47: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #35: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #46: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #33: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #45: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #105: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgoldrunner build #43: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgoldrunner/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #86: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #71: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #105: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #45: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #98: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #59: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #43: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #22: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #134: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #80: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #23: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #30: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #37: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #69: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #134: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #58: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #45: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #103: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_syndication build #26: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_syndication/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_palapeli build #16: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_palapeli/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #128: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktimer build #55: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktimer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksane build #33: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksane/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-approver build #52: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-approver/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #24: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwalletmanager build #72: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwalletmanager/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkomparediff2 build #34: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkomparediff2/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #33: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_svgpart build #36: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_svgpart/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #25: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave build #68: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_zeroconf-ioslave/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #53: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_step build #19: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_step/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #25: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #49: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #86: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_print-manager build #23: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_print-manager/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #100: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sweeper build #15: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sweeper/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #62: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcddb build #25: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcddb/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #44: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #95: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kruler build #28: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kruler/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kremotecontrol build #45: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kremotecontrol/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kturtle build #28: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kturtle/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #84: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #36: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin build #60: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksaneplugin/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #212: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-call-ui/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio build #157: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_audiocd-kio/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolourpaint build #252: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolourpaint/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_jovie build #119: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_jovie/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmahjongg build #281: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmahjongg/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscd build #192: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscd/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgpg build #208: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgpg/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #160: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #394: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_blogilo build #175: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_blogilo/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #7: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #295: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-text-ui/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #301: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #240: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaccessible build #187: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaccessible/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_parley build #441: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_parley/441/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_klinkstatus build #66: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_klinkstatus/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol build #196: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kremotecontrol/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kppp build #52: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kppp/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilereplace build #53: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilereplace/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kshisen build #324: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kshisen/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #203: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #319: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #32: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #69: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #22: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #64: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #69: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #26: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #52: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #31: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #26: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #254: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #249: STILL FAILING in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #20: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #232: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #216: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #204: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #22: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #197: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #208: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #149: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #429: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #32: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #79: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #38: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #360: STILL FAILING in 8 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #30: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #93: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #17: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #31: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #118: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #88: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #101: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #48: STILL FAILING in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #214: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #52: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #269: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #124: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #53: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #36: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #35: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #22: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #91: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #40: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #24: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #55: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #41: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #72: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #37: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #37: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #82: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolf build #57: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolf/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #36: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kget build #27: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kget/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #70: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksystemlog build #37: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksystemlog/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktouch build #65: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktouch/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksirk build #21: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksirk/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgeography build #68: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgeography/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmplot build #14: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmplot/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmix build #17: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmix/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc build #49: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkcompactdisc/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konversation build #111: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konversation/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klettres build #37: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klettres/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmouth build #17: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmouth/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okteta build #70: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okteta/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_okular build #87: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_okular/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmousetool build #29: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmousetool/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdav build #117: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdav/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #62: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalc build #59: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalc/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmag build #28: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmag/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkmahjongg build #57: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkmahjongg/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontactinterface build #102: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontactinterface/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdf build #79: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdf/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #49: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_minuet build #102: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_minuet/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfloppy build #40: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfloppy/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfilereplace build #43: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfilereplace/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbruch build #43: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbruch/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klinkstatus build #16: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klinkstatus/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #115: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts build #21: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-dev-scripts/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kppp build #40: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kppp/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kteatime build #32: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kteatime/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdebugsettings build #66: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdebugsettings/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwave build #110: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwave/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khelpcenter build #51: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khelpcenter/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #40: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_rocs build #61: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_rocs/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiten build #47: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiten/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #34: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #46: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #242: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #135: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #362: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #330: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kleopatra build #287: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kleopatra/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kanagram build #308: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kanagram/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #213: NOW UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #46: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akregator build #218: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akregator/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_palapeli build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_palapeli/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #53: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #47: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klickety build #34: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klickety/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #25: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #70: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #38: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #54: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #26: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #27: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #323: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #34: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #26: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #59: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #106: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #65: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #23: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #37: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #87: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kjumpingcube build #70: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kjumpingcube/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #134: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #51: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #96: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #80: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #33: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_katomic build #27: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_katomic/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #32: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #70: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #21: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #96: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #39: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #270: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #37: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #435: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/435/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #87: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #80: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #47: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_juk build #33: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_juk/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kolourpaint build #33: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kolourpaint/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_jovie build #32: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_jovie/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cantor build #77: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cantor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kompare build #45: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kompare/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #98: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantleetheme build #89: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantleetheme/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcachegrind build #37: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcachegrind/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdenlive build #136: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdenlive/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_filelight build #20: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_filelight/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kopete build #43: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kopete/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konqueror build #127: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konqueror/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blinken build #38: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blinken/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #35: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dragon build #116: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dragon/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs build #67: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ffmpegthumbs/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #81: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_marble build #90: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_marble/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ark build #88: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ark/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_artikulate build #21: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_artikulate/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalzium build #44: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalzium/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_cervisia build #33: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_cervisia/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_umbrello build #93: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_umbrello/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konsole build #96: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konsole/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #134: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #49: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kate build #99: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kate/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalgebra build #26: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalgebra/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #52: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimagemapeditor/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #413: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #299: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblog build #341: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblog/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kolf build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kolf/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #22: STILL FAILING in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #436: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #88: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #149: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kajongg build #8: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kajongg/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkipi build #37: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkipi/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kimap build #111: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kimap/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_audiocd-kio build #32: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_audiocd-kio/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #11: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kstars build #104: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kstars/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument build #24: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkeduvocdocument/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_k3b build #77: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_k3b/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #634: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/634/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksieve build #303: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksieve/303/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_eventviews build #160: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_eventviews/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kphotoalbum/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #150: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #136: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #163: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_baloo-widgets build #69: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_baloo-widgets/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreport build #92: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreport/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgeomap build #41: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgeomap/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalcore build #129: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalcore/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmbox build #102: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmbox/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpimtextedit build #90: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpimtextedit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdegames build #24: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdegames/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #164: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #106: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #72: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #64: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration build #108: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-integration/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkdepim build #289: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkdepim/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_amarok build #23: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_amarok/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmix build #107: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmix/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdevelop build #300: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdevelop/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #83: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #24: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #49: STILL FAILING in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #215: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #135: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #197: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #41: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #42: STILL FAILING in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #53: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #37: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #47: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwordquiz build #23: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwordquiz/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kldap build #90: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kldap/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement build #123: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kidentitymanagement/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #28: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #37: STILL FAILING in 9 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_picmi build #38: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_picmi/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #37: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #66: STILL FAILING in 9 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #77: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #73: STILL FAILING in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #104: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kubrick build #56: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kubrick/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kreversi build #32: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kreversi/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkgapi build #89: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkgapi/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksnakeduel build #36: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksnakeduel/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #41: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin-plugins/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_falkon build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_falkon/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #84: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-python build #198: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-python/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #42: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #43: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #38: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #216: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksudoku build #47: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksudoku/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdiamond build #107: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdiamond/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblocks build #28: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblocks/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khangman build #32: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khangman/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kigo build #38: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kigo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktuberling build #24: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktuberling/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kollision build #35: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kollision/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbounce build #71: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbounce/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kiriki build #27: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kiriki/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_parley build #100: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_parley/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_lskat build #38: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_lskat/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_gwenview build #95: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_gwenview/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfind build #71: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfind/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmines build #39: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmines/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bovo build #40: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bovo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kspaceduel build #25: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kspaceduel/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knavalbattle build #25: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knavalbattle/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #76: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdialog build #26: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdialog/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_babe build #136: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_babe/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #18: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kanagram build #22: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kanagram/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblog build #48: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblog/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_konquest build #27: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_konquest/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knetwalk build #48: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knetwalk/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kblackbox build #34: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kblackbox/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #105: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kapman build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kapman/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers build #81: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaccounts-providers/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #54: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_klines build #61: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_klines/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kpat build #45: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kpat/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_keditbookmarks build #55: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_keditbookmarks/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kshisen build #28: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kshisen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_granatier build #34: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_granatier/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmahjongg build #39: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmahjongg/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kbreakout build #33: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kbreakout/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi build #149: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_killbots build #35: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_killbots/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_spectacle build #54: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_spectacle/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kfourinline build #47: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kfourinline/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bomber build #32: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bomber/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksquares build #60: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksquares/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkleo build #125: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkleo/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #217: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #198: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #250: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #205: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #255: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #150: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #430: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #233: STILL FAILING in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #361: STILL FAILING in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_dolphin build #82: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_dolphin/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #63: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #72: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #78: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #83: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #89: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #84: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #218: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #199: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #206: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #251: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #256: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #362: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #115: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #234: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #431: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #151: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #98: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #203: STILL FAILING in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #223: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kleopatra build #53: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kleopatra/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kcalutils build #122: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kcalutils/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarmcal build #66: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarmcal/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals build #89: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-common-internals/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #209: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #437: STILL FAILING in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #95: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailimporter build #120: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailimporter/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_messagelib build #204: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_messagelib/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #224: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #106: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #58: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #271: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #56: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #96: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #438: STILL FAILING in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #88: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #91: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #152: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kaddressbook build #89: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kaddressbook/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #107: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor build #272: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_incidenceeditor/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #57: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #92: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail build #112: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #102: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_eventviews build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_eventviews/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mailcommon build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mailcommon/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #236: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-notes build #93: FIXED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-notes/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libgravatar build #63: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libgravatar/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #165: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #136: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmailtransport build #137: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmailtransport/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-search build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-search/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-contacts/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #74: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_calendarsupport build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_calendarsupport/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pimcommon build #103: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pimcommon/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #98: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkdepim build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkdepim/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-mime build #137: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-mime/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1899: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1899/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #1899: SUCCESS in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/1899/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1899: SUCCESS in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1899/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #5: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #5: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #6: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #6: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/6/
<blaze> tsimonq2: ubuntu doesn't have kfreebsd edition so why not to drop kfreebsd patches from qt?
<tsimonq2> blaze: Because we want to keep a minimal delta from Debian and maintain it there.
<tsimonq2> blaze: Plus, the Ubuntu BSD folks might appreciate us keeping those in there.
<blaze> but what if the're harmful in some way
<tsimonq2> Do you have proof of them being harmful?
<blaze> having inconsistent behaviour there and it's caused either by -fPIC or by those patches
<blaze> can't think of other option
<tsimonq2> Have you tried downloading the source, commenting out the patch from debian/patches/series, recompiling the deb, and trying from there?
<blaze> I don't want to recompile the entire Qt for obvious reasons :)
<tsimonq2> Which Qt source package and what release are you on?
<blaze> from artful archive
<tsimonq2> qtbase I assume?
<blaze> yep
<tsimonq2> blaze: https://launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/+archive/ubuntu/blaze/+packages
<tsimonq2> blaze: Once that builds, you should be able to add the PPA and test it
<blaze> k, would check
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/1731797 - anyone around that uses konversation?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1731797 in konversation (Ubuntu Artful) "[CVE] Crash in IRC message parsing" [High,Triaged]
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I'm still on artful, so can hopefully test there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll let you know when I have patches
<tsimonq2> wxl: Do you use konversation at work at all?
<wxl> you know me better than that, right, tsimonq2 ? :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: Oh. Right. Duh.
<wxl> all good tho. if you need me to test something i can. but i'm not at work either :)
<tsimonq2> wxl: I just know that you're literally the only human on the planet to have Kubuntu 14.04 LTS still deployed. :P
 * tsimonq2 runs
<wxl> it's true tho
<tsimonq2> XD
<wxl> except for the fact that we're planning a big upgrade at long last. long story but we need to go 64 bit so we're going to upgrade to xenial in the process
<tsimonq2> Yayyyyyyyyyy
<wxl> @tsimonq2: drop me an email to my work mail and i'll remember to do it
<tsimonq2> wxl: Ok. What's that email again? :P
<wxl> you hav to be kidding me :)
<tsimonq2> microsoftofficerocks@microsoft.com right? :P
<wxl> yeah totally
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-November/011487.html
<tsimonq2> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping yofel, acheronuk, clivejo, soee, BluesKaj, lordievader, mamarley, mparillo, wxl, DarinMiller, tsimonq2 for more information.
<tsimonq2> See the above link
<DarinMiller> Do we need make our own package or has some created a ppa /deb?
<tsimonq2> If you don't use Backports, ppa:tsimonq2/security-builds and if you do, ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: That's also in the link ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #106: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/106/
<DarinMiller> lol, I skipped the paragraph look for stuff buried in the pargraph :) .... adding landing now...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #49: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/49/
<DarinMiller> um, I don't have any zesty boxes to test.  But I can make one if needed.
<tsimonq2> Please :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdev-python build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdev-python/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #138: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalarm build #207: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalarm/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkface build #50: STILL FAILING in 3 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkface/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #219: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontact build #200: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontact/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kaddressbook build #252: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kaddressbook/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotes build #257: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotes/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor build #152: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_grantlee-editor/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #235: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/235/
 * DarinMiller will stomp on his 16.04 install....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_blogilo build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_blogilo/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #79: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmail-account-wizard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_grantlee-editor build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_grantlee-editor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-auth-handler/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #91: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-runner/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_mbox-importer build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_mbox-importer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_incidenceeditor build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_incidenceeditor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-kded-module/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #44: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-contact-list/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #116: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-sieve-editor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadiconsole build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadiconsole/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-call-ui/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akregator build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akregator/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_knotes build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_knotes/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kalarm build #108: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kalarm/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter build #58: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_pim-data-exporter/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #57: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-send-file build #39: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-send-file/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgpg build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgpg/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kontact build #60: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kontact/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #73: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui build #75: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-text-ui/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktnef build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktnef/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #80: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #432: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #363: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #85 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime build #106: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-runtime/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #85: ABORTED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_korganizer build #93: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_korganizer/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #139: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #52: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calendarsupport build #225: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calendarsupport/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksieve build #100: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksieve/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_messagelib build #439: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_messagelib/439/
<mparillo> tsimonq2: So, to test Konversation if I have kubuntu-backports then I need kubuntu-backports-landing else I need simon's PPA?
<tsimonq2> mparillo: Yep.
<mparillo> Is there a Launchpad bug for test results, or just announce here?
<tsimonq2> mparillo: If you'd like, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konversation/+bug/1731797 otherwise pinging me here works fine as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1731797 in konversation (Ubuntu Artful) "[CVE] Crash in IRC message parsing" [High,In progress]
<mparillo> TY
<tsimonq2> Thank YOU :)
<mparillo> When did you update Konversation in AA Kubuntu backports-landing? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25950619/
<tsimonq2> For Artful, you'll have to add my PPA.
<mparillo> Ahh. Let me try Zesty after dinner. 
<tsimonq2> Ok
<mparillo> Installing -17.04-ppa2
<marco-parillo> Ping from -17.04-ppa2
<mparillo> pong
<marco-parillo> Excellent
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #110: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sddm build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sddm/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #128: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #138: STILL FAILING in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_phonon build #159: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_phonon/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #19: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syndication build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syndication/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #264: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_smb4k build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_smb4k/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ruqola build #297: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ruqola/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_falkon build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_falkon/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_peruse build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_peruse/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #210: UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #130: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #209: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_amarok build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_amarok/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_labplot build #225: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_labplot/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #216: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #248: STILL FAILING in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kphotoalbum/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdevelop build #268: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdevelop/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_trojita build #160: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_trojita/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #97: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #98: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/194/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> morning
<IrcsomeBot1> * Sick_Rimmit waves
<IrcsomeBot1> <tomazcanabrava> google waves.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #155: FAILURE in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/155/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk I bet we are going to have again 3 regresions with fw 5.52; knewstuff was fixed upstream but kiconthemes started to fail
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/204/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, thanks. I am losing pateince with tests a bit, so unless a obvious fix I will probably just end up disabling or skipping them!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, kiconthemes has a new plugin .so to install though. is it failing with that installed? as the staging ppa still has:
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> === Start list-missing … usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/plugins/iconengines/KIconEnginePlugin.so … === End list-missing
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ugh, I meant kfilemetadata
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> but I think I will be able to fix that one soon
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, aha. right. ok :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> but yes, also there's that missing file in kiconthemes giving us the red light
<mamarley> I have installed the staged FW5.52 and everything seems to work fine. :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2577: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2577/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2577: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2577/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2577: SUCCESS in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2577/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #129: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #83: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/83/
<acheronuk> mamarley: thanks :)
<mamarley> No problem :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #87: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcoreaddons/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #156: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #99: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/99/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #178: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #196: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #39: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/171/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @mamarley, cosmic ?
<mamarley> Nope, Disco.
 * mamarley upgraded the day the repositories became available.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> owh u already in Disco
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> okay noted
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> hows Disco so far?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> upgrade to disco and FW 5.52 too
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> so far so good
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> Too bleeding edge for me
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> I would probably upgrade to disco a month before release tho
<acheronuk> LP: #1801863
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1801863 in plasma-discover (Ubuntu) "snap backend install transaction progress stalls at 100%" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801863
<acheronuk> can anyone confirm that fix? ^^
<acheronuk> valorie maybe ;)
<acheronuk> as you seem awake :P
<valorie> oh, what snap shall I try?
<acheronuk> couple of random ones
<valorie> just got home a bit ago -- TWO meetings today
<acheronuk> I just did opera and spotify
<acheronuk> so preferably not those
<acheronuk> valorie: ummmm. ppa packages not published quite yet in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa-landing 
<valorie> ?
<valorie> I haven't read up yet
<acheronuk> if you are short of time, they are also in ppa:rikmills/staging3
<valorie> so you want that tested in general?
<acheronuk> valorie: yes. mostly for the snap install, but obvious normal as well to make sure nothing odd happened rebuilding the package
<acheronuk> *obviously
<valorie> how do I find what's available as a snap?
<acheronuk> valorie: I went to https://snapcraft.io/store and looked for things I know can't be in the ubuntu archive
<valorie> aha, thanks
<acheronuk> also if you click on an an item in discover it will say Source:snappy at the bottom of the description
<acheronuk> newer discover would say in the main search, but think that is 5.14
<valorie> right, but the random ones I looked at had no spap
<valorie> snap
<valorie> now installing rocket.chat+
<acheronuk> valorie: when installed do 'snap list' in konsole to make sure it was a snap and did get installed
<valorie> I launched it
<acheronuk> valorie: yeah, if you can search just snaps, I don't know how! LOL
<valorie> started right up
<acheronuk> valorie: this is with the ppa build?
<valorie> no?
<valorie> oh
<valorie> I should have done that first?
<valorie> sorry, I though these were separate things
<valorie> it's 11 and I've had two long meetings today
<valorie> been gone all freakin' day!
<acheronuk> so it installed ok with discover from the archive?
<valorie> so you want 1. me to add ppa:rikmills/staging3
<valorie> yes, no problem at all
<valorie> and then find another snap and try that?
<acheronuk> right. I had a feeling it might be bug that didn't happen in all cases, as I did test snap install before Cosmic release
<acheronuk> valorie: ok. leave it here for now then. I shall have to investigate more
<valorie> ok
<valorie> might have a chance tomorrow afternoon after my dentist appt.
<acheronuk> I also linked the bug to the person on reddit who falgged this up, so hopefully they might try with the snap that failed for them
<valorie> and before my evening meeting!
<acheronuk> *flagged
<acheronuk> valorie: the reddit post https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/9ufi6b/discover_stuck_at_100_under_tasks/
<valorie> hmmm, reddit isn't saving my comments
<valorie> grrrr
<valorie> oh, worked
<valorie> finally
<acheronuk> valorie: oh. you have backports ppa for cosmic? that explains one reason why you did not get the bug. you have 5.14
<valorie> right
<valorie> you had me test that long ago
<valorie> you think I would get rid of *that*?
<valorie> :-)
<acheronuk> valorie: well, no. I'll put it down to my caffeine level not being quite there yet!
<acheronuk> I just forgot in keeness to get someone to test that fix
<valorie> nah, why would you remember the setup I have
<valorie> can't recall if my travel lappy has the backports though
<acheronuk> well, I would probably have if I had given it more thought. as I know you installed 5.14. so I might have thought to at least check
<valorie> too tired to check right now
<acheronuk> anyway.... all good
<valorie> but I can do it tomorrow
<valorie> almost midnight here
<acheronuk> no problem
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2578: SUCCESS in 1 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2578/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2578: SUCCESS in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2578/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2578: SUCCESS in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2578/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2579: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2579: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2579: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2579/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #200 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #200: ABORTED in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #195: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #111: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #179: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #110: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #86: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #109: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #74: FAILURE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #201: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/201/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa plasma 5.14.3 building in staging and git pushed
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> LP build queues may hold that up a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> There's a hell of a storm here, I only have internet in the phone and it comes and goes so I'm afraid I won't be able to do much today
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #88: FAILURE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #231: FAILURE in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/231/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Santa, understood. no problem.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #281: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #61: FAILURE in 1 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #72: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #188: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #127: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #99: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #75: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #267: FAILURE in 6 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_milou build #211: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_milou/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #182: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #121: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #259: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #221: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #316: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #106: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #191: FAILURE in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #129: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #262: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #65: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #186: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #58: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #287: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #150: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/150/
<ghostcube> may i can ask something?
<ghostcube> anyone else has no sound in 18.10?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please go to #kubuntu.
<ghostcube> yeah i am, just wanted to ask wehre to file a bug report seems pulseaudio is borked 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> !upkg pulseaudio in DuckDuckGo
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Big "File a bug" button on the right side pane.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I have not heard any other loud shouts of broken sound in 18.10, so this is likely user or hardware specific
<ghostcube> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1801538  nope
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 210472 in timidity (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1801538 Timidity daemon doesn't play nice with pulse audio" [High,Confirmed]
<ghostcube> found it
<ghostcube> thx :) 
<ghostcube> yep bugfix worked timidity-deamon kills th pulseaudio als connection
<ghostcube> *alsa
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-07
<acheronuk> kopying plasma 5.14.3 for cosmic to backports-landing PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> kawesome!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> indeed. will take a while to publish. it's in staging if you are super impatient ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> no hurry here, but I can test whatever is needed.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @DarinMiller, it's just bugfix updates over 5.14.2 already in backports, so just need some confirmation no obvious kittens die
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I would like to push it to main backports in the morming if possible. but we will see
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> time for 😴
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes... tis past time for your bed :).
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> tempted by US election coverage, but yes it is late here!
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I am hoping some people are awake this round....
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you would hope!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2580: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2580/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2580: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2580/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2580: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2580/
<BluesKaj> 'Mornng folks
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> Good morning everyone
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> so I have internet again
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I think I have your heavy rain now!
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> lol, here already stopped
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/1060151314502565888
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @acheronuk, 👍🏼
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #75: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #87: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #180: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #110: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #202: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #112: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #196: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #111: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #89: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #232: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #189: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #75: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #99: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #73: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #89: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_oxygen build #100: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_oxygen/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #62: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #121: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #128: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #187: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #59: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #76: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #268: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #288: FIXED in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #151: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #122: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #183: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #222: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #94: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #192: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #169: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #260: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #107: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #130: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #317: FIXED in 1 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/317/
<Riddell> can someone answer this e-mail? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QggPcyHXpM/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #263: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2581: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2581/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2581: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2581/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2581: SUCCESS in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2581/
<santa_> Riddell: done, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #265: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2582: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2582/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2582: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2582/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2582: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2582/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #201 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2583: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2583/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2583: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2583/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2583: SUCCESS in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2583/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #201: ABORTED in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/201/
<santa_> good afternoon everyone
<santa_> I have just started plasma 5.14.3 from cosmic backports in a VM, no obvious issues spotted
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/67/
<santa_> acheronuk: ...and whenever you have a few minutes I would like to discuss a few things to do in the packaging for the beginning of the disco cycle
<acheronuk> santa_: now?
<santa_> acheronuk: that would be perfect, so let's start?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Plasma 5.14.3 running fine here on 3 systems via backports ppa.
<acheronuk> thanks on plasma
<acheronuk> santa_: fo ahead
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #84: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/84/
<acheronuk> *go
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #98: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #60: FAILURE in 7 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #87: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #100: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #173: FAILURE in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/173/
<santa_> ok, first of all regarding my "tritemio" setup I have now 2 servers, both are already prepared for disco
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #192: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #163: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #140: FAILURE in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #90: FAILURE in 9 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #39: FAILURE in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #82: FAILURE in 9 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/82/
<acheronuk> santa_: great
<santa_> server #1 ("main" server) hosted @ university: http://tritemio-area51.ddns.net/ OR http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #196: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/196/
<santa_> server #2 ("backup" server) hosted @ home: http://tritemio-groomlake.ddns.net/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #99: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #127: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/127/
<acheronuk> noted
<santa_> let's hope I can continue that setup guide in this cycle so you could set up your own
<acheronuk> thjat would be good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #142: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/142/
 * acheronuk can't type today
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #207: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #198: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #179: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/179/
<santa_> note that they are 2 independent setups, not a mirror, so the packages build in one place and another are not the same + I can use one if the other one goes down
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #76: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #54: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #207: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #206: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/206/
<santa_> now, regarding the packaging itself, I got initiall fw 5.52 with 3 regressions: I fixed one altering the packaging, I poked a fellow kde dev to fix another one and I have just fixed the last one some minutes ago
<acheronuk> I saw the emails :)
<acheronuk> [16:08] <acheronuk> I saw the emails :)
<santa_> ftr test rebuild with patches included: http://tritemio-groomlake.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> no regressions
 * acheronuk nods
<santa_> regarding plasma I got no regressions as well: http://tritemio-groomlake.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_plasma.html
<santa_> so ... all of that being said I have a couple of things in mind to do with fw packaging now that we are in the beginning of the cycle
<santa_> 1. debian merges 2. "black op" hourglass (i.e. moving some tests to rules)
<santa_> so a possible way to do this would be doing the merges before uploading 5.52 and try to do hourglass for 5.53
<acheronuk> is 2. in frameworks where debian have moved them?
<santa_> nope
<santa_> we would be ahead of debian doing this (we can do it with a minimal delta)
<santa_> hence why I want to try to do it in a separate move, after the debian merges
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #100: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/100/
<acheronuk> ok. britney sees completely removing tests that run on our test infra as a regression, unless debian ci sees them as gone and goes red. there is a check somewhere 
<santa_> in any case I would like to document the idea and the reasearch here https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/black-operations/hourglass/
<santa_> acheronuk: that's indeed a situation we need to handle
<acheronuk> worst case we can let a dummy test run and exit 0
<acheronuk> inelegant, but it would work
<acheronuk> 1. merges. is the tooling still fit for this? and if so, which branch?
<santa_> also, consider the following for hourglass: some tests don't build for some archs, I guess a number of them are being overriden by our good release wizards, so we would need to deal with some "autopkgtest failing" -> FTBFS situations
<santa_> "<acheronuk> 1. merges. is the tooling still fit for this? and if so, which branch?" Yes, but I would need to re-check for the 2.3 alphas. It's suposed to merge the latest debian tag
<acheronuk> I saw 5.51 got uploaded to debian yesterday
<santa_> " It's suposed to merge the latest debian tag" -> (both in 2.2.x and 2.3.x series)
<santa_> so we would be merging 5.51 as long as it's properly pushed and tagged
<acheronuk> can cope with that as long as bear in mind we are ahead of installing one extra plugin and a fair few .categories files
<acheronuk> the later of those Neon have proposed merge requests to debian packaging for I think
<santa_> we can always postpone it for 5.53 or re-do some if that's convenient
<acheronuk> santa_: it = debian merges?
<santa_> acheronuk: yep
<acheronuk> maybe. whichever we do, I want to make a decent effort to make sure we have thos .catagories files form /etc/ in either the same package as debian or in our -data package they don't have
<acheronuk> I think mostly they will be
<santa_> how many packages are providing this new files?
<acheronuk> santa_: I lost track a bit because they gradually got added over a little while, and fixed in KCI unstable builds as they did. later I'll do-all git diff over a frameworks clone to find them all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #208: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #79: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/111/
<santa_> allright
<acheronuk> and check their placement for sensibleness
<acheronuk> but I think perhaps debian merge for 5.53 might be better
<acheronuk> where if they have done 5.52 by then, we can correct any misplacement at the same time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #102: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #158: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/158/
<acheronuk> we could also re-sync cosmic backports versions to disco archive quicker as well
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, so just think about it make a decision + tell me about if before midnight?
<santa_> I need to reboot brb
<acheronuk> ok
<santa_> back
<acheronuk> santa_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8Vjb6TcbmK/
<santa_> not so many
<acheronuk> not any many as I thought. there have been a lot in Applications as well
<santa_> allright so just think about the debian merges and tell me before midnight or so, ok?
<acheronuk> ok. cool
<acheronuk> santa_: anything else?
<acheronuk> I'll just mention I can't set KCI up for disco yet, as no docker images for it to pull
<santa_> ack. one last thing from me: talking about the d/rules test moving again: note that 1. we can't move everything 2. if we move something that we shoudln't we may end up with build depend cycles, or even worse infinite recursions -> OOM
<santa_> so we would have to test carefully before actually doing it (yet another reason to not do it at the same time than debian merges)
<santa_> so if we do, let's say, debian merges for 5.53, hourglass should be done for 5.54 or later imo
<santa_> and that's it
<santa_> </santas_news>
<acheronuk> 5.54 would be out on 9th Feb I think
<acheronuk> Feature freeze = 21st Feb. close but do-able
<santa_> I think the feasibility of it depends mostly on the previous research done. we will how it goes by then
<acheronuk> indeed
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. lets get new FW and plasma into disco without much delay, assuming it will open fairly soon
<santa_> acheronuk: ack
<acheronuk> fw merges for 5.53. tests -> rules when it seems good
<acheronuk> must not let the merges slip back this time
<acheronuk> and need to think about Apps release
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #155: FAILURE in 2 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #95: FAILURE in 2 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #80: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/80/
<acheronuk> santa_: did you so anything with the new kicontheme plugin? or thoughts
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #233: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/98/
<santa_> acheronuk: I put it into libkf5iconthemes-bin. let me know if you have a better idea
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #97: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #134: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #107: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #144: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #222: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #131: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #41: FAILURE in 5 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #102: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #60: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #237: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #47: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #218: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #77: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #102: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #135: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #101: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #76: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #84: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #151: FAILURE in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #141: FAILURE in 7 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #175: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #185: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/185/
<acheronuk> santa_: not particularly. might see where Neon want it, as debian can follow them sometimes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #239: FAILURE in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #117: FAILURE in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #142: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #51: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #99: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #98: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #99: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #88: FAILURE in 2 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #200: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #108: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #128: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #134: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #212: FAILURE in 2 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/212/
<acheronuk> santa_: oh. libkf5iconthemes-bin is not a new package. I assumed it was. that is probably ok in short term then
<acheronuk> santa_: if the -bin is always installed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #75: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #99: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/99/
<santa_> acheronuk: the -bin is recommended by the libkf5iconthemes5, but I think we should inject the -bin dependency in the symbols files
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #218: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/218/
<santa_> anyway that's not the only -bin dependency not injected by the symbols files, I guess we should make a general check one of these days
<acheronuk> santa_: I just saw that. that seems advisable. I'm not that up on exactly what the new plugin fixes, but I guess it must be installed now if the shared lib is
<santa_> yeah, I think so too
<acheronuk> ok. that seems reasonable for now
<acheronuk> I think we are all covered now :)
<acheronuk> thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #182: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #141: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #141: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #166: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #59: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #84: FAILURE in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #101: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #139: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #65: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #244: FAILURE in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #101: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #90: FAILURE in 3 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #224: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #141: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #174: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #199: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #143: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #197: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #77: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #88: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #91: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #208: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #101: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #85: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #61: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #68: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #100: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #40: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #83: FIXED in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #207: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #128: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #164: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #193: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #180: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #99: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #156: STILL FAILING in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #176: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #142: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #135: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #208: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #55: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #234: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #108: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #136: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #85: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #143: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #90: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #42: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #238: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #102: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #145: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #77: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #186: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #219: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #152: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #103: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #223: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #103: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #240: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #109: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #60: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #213: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #135: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #201: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #100: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #91: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #225: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/225/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #98: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #48: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #99: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #81: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #118: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #147: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #78: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #57: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #132: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #66: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #219: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #61: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #99: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #52: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #100: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #85: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #89: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #142: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #183: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #85: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #76: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #100: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #159: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #88: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #77: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #167: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #142: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #103: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #131: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #245: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #102: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #91: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #97: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #157: STILL FAILING in 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #158: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #98: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #130: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #99: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #159: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2584: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2584/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2584: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2584/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2584: SUCCESS in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2584/
<jbicha> vulkan is going to need a MIR since qtbase is in main
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<mamarley> I think that means some of the PPA stuff is going to need a rebuild.
<mamarley> s/that means/that also means/
<acheronuk> mamarley: yeah. when builders are not swamped from debian autosync being turned back on, we can do those
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> a bit off topic (sorry if i shouldnt post this here) but can someone with cosmic try and install virtualbox-5.2 from oracle's repo and see if it crashes systemd ( shows systemd[1]: Caught <SEGV>, dumped core as pid )
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> i want to know if its just me
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> during install
<mamarley> Wouldn't a systemd crash cause a KP?
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> not sure, but it causes every command i run to hang
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> and i have to boot into recovery mode to finish the installation
<IrcsomeBot> <pizzadude> (root shell in grub)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #149: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #290: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #287: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #139: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/139/
<mparillo_> Bug 1801971 was fixed (yesterday, I think), and today, I successfully installed DD!
<ubottu> bug 1801408 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Disco) "duplicate for #1801971 disco installer crashed with usr-merge" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801408
<acheronuk> nice. must admit I haven't tried yet
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_discover build #140: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_discover/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #288: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #202 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> hello from SeaGL
<IrcsomeBot> <Santa> o/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> finally got my Ubuntu stash of giveaways so there is a bit more traffic
<wxl> wish i was there :(
<wxl> give all my peoples big hugs for me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #291: FIXED in 2 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_discover build #150: FIXED in 2 hr 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_discover/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2585: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2585/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2585: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2585/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2585: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2585/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #202: ABORTED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #282: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #119: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/233/
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> OK!
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> I met one lubuntu person so far....
<IrcsomeBot> <Valoriez> he was wishing you were were
<wxl> awwwww
<wxl> who 'twas?
<wxl> if you see salt i'd love to hear what he thinks of the new lubuntu. tell him to come bug me :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #194: FAILURE in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw build #84: FAILURE in 1 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #195: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #176: FAILURE in 1 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdcraw build #113: FAILURE in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdcraw/113/
<jbicha> please look into the krita & libkf5kdcraw build failures https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/transitions/html/libraw.html
<jbicha> oh it looks like Debian cherry-picked a fix for libkf5kdcraw so that one should be easy
<jbicha> and Krita may just be caught up in the qt transition so never mind that either
<acheronuk> jbicha: fix for libkf5kdcraw is already uploaded
<jbicha> oh you're fast, cool
<jbicha> did my ftbfs upload set off alarms?
<acheronuk> jbicha: no. I was just doing rebuilds for Qt anyway, so watching the changes list
<acheronuk> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<acheronuk>  python3-pyqt5 : Depends: qtbase-abi-5-11-0
<acheronuk> mamarley: did a rebuild of kxmlgui in staging ppa. may need more than that, but I'll see in the morning
<mamarley> acheronuk: Thanks!
<acheronuk> and plasma rebuilds of course
<mamarley> It looks like there are a few Qt packages waiting to be built before qtcore can be installed, anyway.  They probably have delta between Debian and Ubuntu.
<mamarley> It has been pretty much raining updates today though. :)
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-10
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> libkf5xmlgui-data
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages will be upgraded: …   libkf5xmlgui-data … 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 171 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mamarley> myfenris: That is because there is still some Qt stuff that has yet to be compiled.  It has deltas to Debian so I don't think it will be imported automatically, if that works the way I think it does.
<mamarley> (Assuming you're talking about the current situation in Disco.)
<mamarley> (Otherwise, please disregard me.)
<valorie> wxl, don't recall the name but he *loved* the change to lxqt
<wxl> yay :)
<valorie> talked to lots and lots of people today
<wxl> did it seem bigger than last year?
<valorie> hard to judge
<valorie> plus I'm fried
<valorie> getting up before 5am does that to me
<valorie> around 4:30 am my cat began barfing at the end of my bed
<valorie> :(
<wxl> awww
<valorie> woke me much more thoroughly than a simple ALARM
<valorie> sheesh
<wxl> XD
<valorie> then I took my prepared coffee in commuter mug, put it down next to the car while I loaded in my needed stuff
<valorie> and then drove away without the coffe
<valorie> e
<wxl> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<valorie> thank goodness there was coffee at the venue
<valorie> lord
<valorie> said cat is sitting next to me now PET ME YOU LEFT ME ALONE ALL DAY
<wxl> XD
<valorie> are you coming north for LFNW?
<valorie> it's their 20th so will be a bigger deal
<valorie> maddog will be coming from Brazil
<valorie> etc
<valorie> I signed up for a table today
<wxl> oh i hope so
<valorie> excellent
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @mamarley, Yes.. disco.. thanks for the information
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2586: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2586/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2586: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2586/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2586: SUCCESS in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2586/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #20: FAILURE in 4 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #142: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #93: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #40: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #196: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdcraw build #114: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdcraw/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw build #85: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #177: STILL FAILING in 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #133: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #87: FAILURE in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #85: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #167: FAILURE in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #696: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/696/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #1100: FAILURE in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/1100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kfind build #494: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfind/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kfind build #495: STILL FAILING in 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfind/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #119: STILL FAILING in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio-extras build #1341: FAILURE in 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio-extras/1341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #249: STILL FAILING in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #96: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwalletmanager build #980: FAILURE in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwalletmanager/980/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #199: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #101: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #106: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #118: FAILURE in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #90: FAILURE in 7 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #178: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #204: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #74: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #92: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #142: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #87: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #44: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalzium build #80: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalzium/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #197: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalzium build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalzium/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #247: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #179: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kamoso build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kamoso/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #98: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #119: FAILURE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #18: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #113: FAILURE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #146: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #149: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #96: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #145: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #155: FAILURE in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #84: FAILURE in 8 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #115: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #146: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #150: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #127: FAILURE in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #69: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #116: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #229: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kio-extras build #1342: FIXED in 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kio-extras/1342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #165: FAILURE in 7 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #37: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #150: FAILURE in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #130: FAILURE in 7 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #44: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #158: FAILURE in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kamoso build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kamoso/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #77: FAILURE in 8 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #44: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kamoso build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kamoso/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #92: STILL FAILING in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kfind build #496: FIXED in 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kfind/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #229: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #44: FAILURE in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #87: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #51: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-runtime build #1101: FIXED in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-runtime/1101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdepim-addons build #697: FIXED in 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdepim-addons/697/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #94: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #106: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #190: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #222: FAILURE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #38: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #170: FAILURE in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #67: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #157: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #215: FAILURE in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #22: FAILURE in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #33: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #20: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #62: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #47: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #104: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #20: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #113: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_k3b build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_k3b/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #97: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #99: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #82: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #174: FAILURE in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #219: FAILURE in 7 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #63: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #144: FAILURE in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #207: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #65: FAILURE in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kldap build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kldap/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #123: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #104: FAILURE in 8 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmix build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmix/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcron build #113: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcron/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmix build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmix/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kwalletmanager build #981: FIXED in 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwalletmanager/981/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalzium build #131: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalzium/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdf build #236: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdf/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcron build #100: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcron/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgeography build #89: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgeography/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdf build #89: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdf/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #131: FAILURE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #65: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #207: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #210: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #89: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #183: FAILURE in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #182: FAILURE in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #181: FAILURE in 9 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #92: FAILURE in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #60: FAILURE in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #53: FAILURE in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #249: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #78: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #205: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_cantor build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_cantor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #70: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #66: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #82: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #140: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_k3b build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_k3b/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_k3b build #121: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_k3b/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #159: FAILURE in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_marble build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_marble/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #261: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkipi build #58: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkipi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #218: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #64: FAILURE in 9 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #120: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #104: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #191: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #260: FAILURE in 9 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #105: FAILURE in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #166: FAILURE in 9 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #223: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #160: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #179: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #49: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #197: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #159: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ark build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ark/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #198: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #76: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #87: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/119/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwave build #102: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwave/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwave build #230: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwave/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #84: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #61: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #74: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #75: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #42: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #65: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #56: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #38: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #76: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #48: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #76: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/87/
<acheronuk> TheFerenOSDev: for ref https://github.com/feren-OS/Feren-PoC-Initial-Setup-Shell
<acheronuk> I am slightly puzzled what that hopes to achieve though. what would it do that isn't done already?
<acheronuk> github readme.md is not very verbose
<TheFerenOSDev> Well, I was thinking it might help be a substitute to Ubiquity if there's a chance you want to use Calamares instead, plus it might be useful in getting a Shell around the OEM Setup window...
<TheFerenOSDev> ...I'm going to improve the README.md once I've commented the code a bit more...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #90: FAILURE in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ark build #122: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ark/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #80: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/80/
<acheronuk> TheFerenOSDev: calamares is something we are pondering on. was more of less seeing how lubuntu got on with it before seriously thinking of going that way
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #41: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #46: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #49: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/81/
<acheronuk> if you give us a shout when the code and readme is a bit more explained, then we can take a better look :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #75: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #60: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #98: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #97: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #81: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #77: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #110: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/110/
<TheFerenOSDev> I updated the commenting on the Binary files on the GitHub, as well as the README.md...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #86: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/86/
<acheronuk> ok. will try to take a look, but unlikely today
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #55: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/55/
<acheronuk> a 🍻 or 2 will call for me shortly ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #44: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #93: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #96: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/96/
<TheFerenOSDev> Alright
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #71: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #98: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #85: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #94: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #117: FAILURE in 3 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #152: FAILURE in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #56: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #101: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #155: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #175: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #140: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #159: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #191: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #218: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #166: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #65: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #188: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #151: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #142: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #195: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #147: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #157: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #117: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #215: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #184: FAILURE in 3 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #177: FAILURE in 2 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #151: FAILURE in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #151: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #286: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/286/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #208: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #170: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #266: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #140: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #115: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #215: FAILURE in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #201: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #116: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #178: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #255: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #237: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #129: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #143: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #140: FAILURE in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #147: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #180: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #177: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #198: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #174: FAILURE in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #153: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #171: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #153: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #208: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kitinerary build #21: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kitinerary/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kitinerary build #41: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kitinerary/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #94: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #224: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitinerary build #143: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitinerary/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #107: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #109: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #192: FAILURE in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #146: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #278: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #230: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #179: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #250: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/250/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Interesting
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #216: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #147: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-list/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-send-file build #131: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-send-file/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #146: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-kded-module/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #116: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #99: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-call-ui/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #150: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #156: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #147: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-text-ui/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #93: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #202: FAILURE in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #175: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2587: SUCCESS in 1 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2587/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2587: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2587/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2587: SUCCESS in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2587/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #116: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #180: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #172: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #56: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #109: STILL FAILING in 7 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #216: STILL FAILING in 7 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #96: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #75: STILL FAILING in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #80: STILL FAILING in 8 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #73: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #141: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #76: STILL FAILING in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #122: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #148: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #83: STILL FAILING in 9 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #130: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #78: STILL FAILING in 9 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #180: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #39: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdcraw build #115: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdcraw/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #141: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #117: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #144: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #231: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #197: STILL FAILING in 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #154: STILL FAILING in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #251: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #176: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #175: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file build #45: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-send-file/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #45: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #57: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-runtime/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list build #66: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-list/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksieve build #77: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksieve/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #52: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libgravatar build #209: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libgravatar/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner build #19: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-contact-runner/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #95: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module build #30: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-kded-module/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler build #23: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-auth-handler/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #45: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-accounts-kcm/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor build #78: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_grantlee-editor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets build #66: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-desktop-applets/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole build #62: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadiconsole/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui build #22: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-call-ui/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ktnef build #183: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ktnef/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktnef build #90: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktnef/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkdcraw build #116: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkdcraw/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kgpg build #141: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kgpg/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kopete build #191: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kopete/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime build #181: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-runtime/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkdcraw build #198: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkdcraw/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_eventviews build #66: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_eventviews/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui build #45: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ktp-text-ui/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akregator build #43: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akregator/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksieve build #256: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksieve/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #81: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_knotes build #83: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_knotes/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kgpg build #88: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kgpg/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailimporter build #172: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailimporter/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw build #86: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdcraw/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdcraw build #178: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdcraw/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarmcal build #184: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarmcal/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarmcal build #79: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarmcal/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailcommon build #47: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailcommon/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kopete build #88: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kopete/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #225: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #202: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor build #39: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_incidenceeditor/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail build #88: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #182: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-contacts/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kldap build #120: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kldap/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kontact build #77: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kontact/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-search build #206: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-search/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmailtransport build #262: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmailtransport/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kcalutils build #143: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kcalutils/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kaddressbook build #49: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kaddressbook/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_korganizer build #61: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_korganizer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #199: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #147: STILL FAILING in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #193: STILL FAILING in 2 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #203: STILL FAILING in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_spectacle build #40: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_spectacle/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar build #85: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-calendar/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kldap build #99: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kldap/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_gwenview build #79: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_gwenview/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #84: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-search build #93: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-search/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kcalutils build #91: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kcalutils/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts build #61: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-contacts/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libkipi build #55: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libkipi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs build #54: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-apps-libs/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libgravatar build #77: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libgravatar/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mailimporter build #49: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mailimporter/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mbox-importer build #118: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mbox-importer/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_spectacle build #173: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_spectacle/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #181: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #131: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-calendar-tools/131/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> (Photo, 1280x622) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Q9V5w3HD/file_10831.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> New monitor :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> 27in and testing Wayland
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ummmmmmmm. that wallpaper!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> and wayland still gets silly big cursor?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yep
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I can share the wallpaper if you want it.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun, I'll let you be unique....
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I have a lot more lol.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Sometimes I don't have the big cursor.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> When I logged in Wayland or Plasma forgot I have the laptop and monitor mirroring and was a bit funky.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I think they say this for every plasma release LOL, but the next (5.15) should make wayland much better
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> virtual desktops for one
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Those work but the widget is broken or something.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_grantlee-editor build #117: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_grantlee-editor/117/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I would also like to have the 'Move To Desktop' option in the task manager as well.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> sounds right. I have trouble testing as main box is Nvidia
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #155: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_gwenview build #232: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_gwenview/232/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> not just in the window.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadiconsole build #123: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadiconsole/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akregator build #181: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akregator/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #110: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kalarm build #149: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kalarm/149/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> BTW let me know if you need me to test something.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_calendarsupport build #76: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_calendarsupport/76/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'm on 18.10.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #142: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pim-data-exporter/142/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Kool. thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> XD
<IrcsomeBot> * ahoneybun charges his Vita.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_knotes build #217: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_knotes/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_eventviews build #145: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_eventviews/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #142: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_messagelib build #56: FIXED in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_messagelib/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkipi build #252: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkipi/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #205: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #250: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #166: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #114: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #151: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #159: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #248: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #117: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #167: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #230: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #200: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #105: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #128: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #151: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #158: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #211: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #224: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_mbox-importer build #57: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_mbox-importer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard build #81: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_akonadi-import-wizard/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter build #74: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-data-exporter/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor build #77: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pim-sieve-editor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard build #76: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmail-account-wizard/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kalarm build #97: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kalarm/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_calendarsupport build #155: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_calendarsupport/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_mailcommon build #204: FIXED in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_mailcommon/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #83: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotes build #156: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotes/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #132: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #208: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgpg build #160: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgpg/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailimporter build #152: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailimporter/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #167: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #176: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_grantlee-editor/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_spectacle build #145: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_spectacle/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #219: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcron build #114: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcron/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarmcal build #161: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarmcal/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksieve build #192: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksieve/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktnef build #160: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktnef/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #68: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #107: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #48: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #85: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #88: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_keditbookmarks/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfind build #106: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfind/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin build #120: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #97: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-send-file/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #70: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #21: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #63: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmag build #97: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmag/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #121: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_incidenceeditor build #176: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_incidenceeditor/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kontact build #200: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kontact/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_gwenview build #220: FIXED in 2 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_gwenview/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_cantor build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_cantor/105/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-11-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdepim-addons/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks build #206: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_keditbookmarks/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search build #71: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-search/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers build #64: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdegraphics-thumbnailers/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kldap build #79: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kldap/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktnef build #105: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktnef/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcron build #101: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcron/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgpg build #42: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgpg/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_gwenview build #98: FIXED in 2 hr 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_gwenview/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument build #107: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkeduvocdocument/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #60: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal build #65: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarmcal/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_spectacle build #100: FIXED in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_spectacle/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kgeography build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kgeography/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdiagram build #36: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdiagram/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler build #167: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-filetransfer-handler/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui build #115: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-text-ui/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #160: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #114: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner build #152: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-runner/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui build #118: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-call-ui/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfind build #168: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfind/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file build #231: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-send-file/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers build #201: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-providers/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #106: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm build #152: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-accounts-kcm/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module build #159: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-kded-module/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list build #129: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-contact-list/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmag build #249: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmag/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #212: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio-extras build #225: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio-extras/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins build #75: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_dolphin-plugins/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #83: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_korganizer build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_korganizer/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmail build #148: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmail/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kaddressbook build #109: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kaddressbook/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #199: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #212: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kamoso build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kamoso/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #283: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_dolphin build #251: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_dolphin/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #219: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktp-common-internals/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_marble build #66: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_marble/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kopete build #50: FIXED in 3 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kopete/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #208: FIXED in 4 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #88: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo-widgets/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets build #134: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo-widgets/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_k3b build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_k3b/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcron build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcron/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #158: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #148: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #72: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadiconsole/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kalarm build #118: FIXED in 2 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kalarm/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-data-exporter/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkipi build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkipi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_eventviews build #94: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_eventviews/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_umbrello build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_umbrello/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalarm build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalarm/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #160: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole build #143: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadiconsole/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #153: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #82: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard build #141: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail-account-wizard/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kgeography build #133: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kgeography/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor build #98: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_grantlee-editor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #152: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mbox-importer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #119: FIXED in 2 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #168: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #86: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaccounts-integration/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksieve build #111: FIXED in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksieve/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #196: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #97: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotes build #98: FIXED in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotes/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akregator build #78: FIXED in 1 hr 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akregator/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_messagelib build #177: FIXED in 1 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_messagelib/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #185: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_incidenceeditor/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkipi build #192: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkipi/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #189: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailcommon build #87: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailcommon/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport build #66: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_calendarsupport/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libgravatar build #178: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libgravatar/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor build #95: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_incidenceeditor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libgravatar build #50: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libgravatar/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_calendarsupport build #152: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_calendarsupport/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_mailimporter build #65: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_mailimporter/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcalutils build #66: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcalutils/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #47: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcalutils build #175: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcalutils/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #194: FIXED in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #91: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidentitymanagement/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #287: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/287/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-search build #180: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-search/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kldap build #124: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kldap/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmailtransport build #198: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmailtransport/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi build #93: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit build #102: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpimtextedit/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #261: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kaddressbook build #209: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kaddressbook/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #216: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts build #67: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_akonadi-contacts/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #267: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_korganizer build #171: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_korganizer/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kontact build #96: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kontact/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #99: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #118: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #279: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_korganizer build #57: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_korganizer/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #102: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook build #51: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kaddressbook/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #133: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #85: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #238: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libkdepim build #82: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libkdepim/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #178: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #55: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2588: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2588/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2588: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2588/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2588: SUCCESS in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2588/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2589: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2589/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2589: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2589/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2589: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2589/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> @mamarley, the compiling haven't complete yet?
<mamarley> myfenris: I was able to install the Qt upgrade.
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> u have other ppa or using default?
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> The following packages will be upgraded: …   libkf5xmlgui-data … 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 171 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mamarley> I have the Frameworks and Plasma staging PPAs enabled.  I haven't done any recompiles myself.
<mamarley> (I also have the -proposed repository enabled, but that probably goes without saying.)
<wxl> what mechanism handles graphical software notifications in kubuntu? it seems that update-notifier-kde is all but deprecated and update-notifier isn't being used. is this all somehow rolled into discover?
<acheronuk> wxl: yes, discover
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #291: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/291/
<wxl> acheronuk: i have a report in 18.10/lxqt that notifications of updates aren't happening. any ideas on how i can debug this? or maybe there's a config file to be tweaked somewhere (beyond the modifications software-properties-qt does)
<acheronuk> wxl: well, discover would need a plasma notifications widget to be in use as far as I know
<wxl> ah, so the notifications are not agnostic. sad.
<acheronuk> I don't *think* so
<wxl> is there a channel that would be good to go to discuss it further?
<acheronuk> #plasma
<wxl> danke
<acheronuk> wxl: @AleixPol on telegram is the main dev
<acheronuk> he is only occasionally on IRC
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #126: FAILURE in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/126/
<wxl> no telegram bridge?
<acheronuk> nope
<acheronuk> wxl: he is in #kde-sysadmin via the TG bridge. plus #kde-vdg or #kde-connect
<acheronuk> but no bridge exists for #plasma
<wxl> thx
<wxl> well, confirmed.. notifications in discover are NOT agnostic. they require plasma
<acheronuk> :/
<valorie> fooey
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-04
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> 20.04 installed the "old fashioned way" ..... via usb :)
<shadeslayer> hey, I saw the Kubuntu laptop project and was wondering, has anyone talked to Canonical legal about using the Kubuntu trademark yet?
<shadeslayer> valorie: yofel  ^^ ?
<RikMills> shadeslayer: KC discussed that, and it will be checked with them before it goes any further
<shadeslayer> ok, that's good to know
<shadeslayer> RikMills: my concern is that it should be done ASAP instead of putting it off, since Canonical owns the trademark
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> Fwd from Sick_Rimmit: OK, I've written back to Mike. He and I will draft this proposal, we will run it by Canonical Legal and get a letter of confirmation. I will bring both back to the council, seeking a vote of support. Sound good ?
<RikMills> shadeslayer: ^^ from council channel the other day
<shadeslayer> I see
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @shadeslayer, This was my concern as well
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> They shouldn't proceed without it
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Why that got more public than the KC ML I don't know.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> This shouldn't have went to k-devel.
<shadeslayer> ^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Now we have a potential concern with press.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> What if Legal discussions take a bit?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<shadeslayer> It probably will
<shadeslayer> and the cats out of the bag already, so if the press gets wind of it, you'll just have to deal with that
<mparillo> Somebody posted here that the daily ISOs now have Plasma 5.17.2. I had a clean install to a VMWare VM, and can confirm that via krunner > kinfocenter. I was able to apply updates with discover, and test from the Application Launcher Konsole (apt), kate, Dolphin, System Setings ksysguard, and FF. 
<mparillo> After changing my cursor theme, FF did not respect it (I had to go to System Settings and GNOME/GTK Application Style to fix it), and FF still uses their old File Picker. I thought I saw on Phab that Thunderbird no longer crashes when we fix that.
<mparillo> Here it is: https://phabricator.kde.org/T10189#206298
<valorie> hmmm, not sure how it got to -devel
<valorie> I sent it all to the council ml
<valorie> also nice to see shadeslayer in here
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-05
<blaze> I guess I'll move back to Plasma 5.16
<blaze> 5.17 is just beyond my stability standards
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<clivejo> blaze : in what way?
<clivejo> blaze[m]: ^
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-06
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hii folks. anyone around? We, at #lubuntu-devel, have a little problem. Can you help? The new login button on xscreensaver page doesn't work. A workaround is to install a gdmflexiserver executable into path which should point to 'dm-tool switch-to-greeter'. But it looks like dm-tool is provided only with lightdm and we are using sddm. How have you guys overcome this? Any leads are appreciated.
<The_LoudSpeaker> TIA!
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ RikMills: 
<RikMills> The_LoudSpeaker: we don't use xscreensaver for years! plasma has its own lockscreen and that is it
<The_LoudSpeaker> Oh. I see. 
<The_LoudSpeaker> Thanks! RikMills: 
<vip> hi ho
<RikMills> morning
<BluesKaj> HI folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-07
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-08
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-09
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#kubuntu-devel 2019-11-10
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
